#ubuntu-it 2011-09-26
<cristian_c> nannes, hai qualche ide ain merito? :)
<cristian_c> *idea
<nannes> lol quel problema è del monitor! anche a me lo fa appena installato, ma faccio l'aggiustamento automatico dal monitor  e risolto!!
<nannes> aspè che forse c'è una soluzione
<nannes> cristian_c: ma tu li vuoi in dual-monitor o vuoi che funzioni solo quello esterno'
<nannes> ?
<cristian_c> io li switcho
<nannes> lol... ma se hanno risoluzione diversa cosa switchi???
<cristian_c> switcho tra uno schermo e l'altro
<nannes> so cosa vuol dire switchare....... il problema è che hanno DIVERSA RISOLUZIONE quindi switchando è normale che poi, essendosi adattato al primo monitor l'xorg.conf, rimane sfasata l'immagine del secondo monitor!
<nannes> cristian_c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nannes> cristian_c:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor
<cristian_c> nannes, no il secondo viene settato con la risoluzione giusta
<lavish> Otacon22: ce l'hai mandato tu? :P
<cristian_c> nannes, comunque aggiunto ai segnalibri :)
<nannes> cristian_c: ma no devi scegliere la più bassa fra le due! leggi quella pagina, viene spiegato bene!
<cristian_c> nannes, se scelgo quella più bassa non andrà bene al secondo monitor
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> cosa che si vede benissimo nella clonazione ad esempio
<lavish> ma chi e' che ha mandato su #gentoo-it un tizio che deve fare pentest con bt? :P
<nannes> lavish: ahahah sono stato io :P è da un sacco che non entravo su freenode, ma mi ricordavo che su gentoo-it c'era un certo hoomoode (o una cosa del genere) che mi aveva aiutato per una cosa simile a suo tempo!!! quindi l'ho mandato li XD
<lavish> lol
<lavish> ciao nannes :)
<nannes> ciao! ti ricordi? :D
<lavish> sono preso talmente male che non mi ricordo nemmeno quanti anni ho in questo momento
<lavish> eheh
<lavish> stacco qui
<lavish> notte!
<nannes> c'è nessuno??
<kuix> acqua lete XD
<cristian> ciao
<Odo> Giorno
<damaskinos> Buongiorno
<damaskinos> ho un problema. Non riesco ad installare moonlight per firefox mi dice che non è compatibile con la versione 6 Come posso risolvere?
<gia> Ciao sto provando il cd-live ubuntu 11.04 ma non riesco a far funzionare il wireless broadcom,  se vado su additional drivers mi viene fuori che è stata trovata la scheda in questione. Come faccio a sapere se il wireless mi va dato che quando lo installo vuole il riavvio e quindi cancella tutto?
<enzotib> gia, lspci | grep 802
<Steeler> damaskinos, non è possibile per il momento istallarlo. devi trovare altri sistemi, che io non so.
<damaskinos> Steeler: ok grazie giro un po sul web
<gia> viene fuori questo: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<enzotib> gia, dovrebbe funzionare, io ne ho una simile, anche se può essere necessario che vieni qui con un altro pc connesso a internet per avere aiuto a farla funzionare
<gia> potrebbe avere problemi anche se viene rilevata?
<enzotib> non credo, le BCM in genere vanno
<enzotib> gia, ma non posso dare alcuna certezza
<gia> ok, un'altra domanda, ho notato che con Ubuntu io mio notebook riscalda di più rispetto a win7, come mai?
<markus> buondi a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<markus> che kernel stai usando?
<markus> buondi jester
<gia> markus è riferito a me?
<markus> sisi
<gia> sto usando un cd-live ubuntu 11.06
<gia> scusa ubuntu 11.04
<markus> allora nn ti so aiutare :P aspetta chi ne sa piu di me..di sicuro ti aiuteranno :P
<gia> Posso installare Ubuntu 11.04 in aggiunta a Win 7 con la scelta del S.O. alla partenza?
<jester-> gia: certo che si
<gia> come mai quando metto il cd live non vede win 7 e vuole formattare tutto?
<markus> o.O
<markus> mi pare ci sia un opzione durante l'installazione proprio che ci voglia affiancare ubuntu a win7
<markus> "installa affianco a win"
<markus> *x chi
<jester-> gia: lo vede win e ti propone delle scelte: usa intero disco, installa accanto e altro
<gia> ok provo grazie
<markus> appunto :P
<markus> io invece ho un problema di permessi che nn so risolvere
<K99Brain> markus, ovvero?
<jester-> gigirock: hai due alternative
<markus> no mi ero mai addentrato in questa materia..
<jester-> le andà
<markus> xò purtroppo ci devo entrare...xke mi è stato combinato un casotto dal mio amato fratellino -.-
<markus> si è messo a "giocare" con la sezione utenti e gruppi
<markus> -.-
<markus> di sicuro ha aggiunto il mio utente a molti gruppi..
<markus> e tolto ad altri..
<jester-> markus: terminale e dai: gourps e incolla qui che è una sola riga
<markus> grazie!
<markus> markus adm mail dialout fax cdrom audio dip plugdev netdev bluetooth lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<jester-> markus: non vedo niente di strano
<jester-> mail e fax li potresti pure segare
<markus> ma giusto x sapere...praticamente l'importante è non far parte del gruppo root?
<jester-> mai il gruppo root
<markus> giusto
<markus> grazie allora
<markus> e senti na cosa...sai cosa mi aveva insospettito?
<markus> stamattina avviando gparted..mi diceva: GParted è uno strumento in grado di arrecare danni alla tabella delle partizioni e di cancellare permanentemente molti dati, solo root può eseguirlo
<markus> e ma intanto mi dicevo: ma se nn mi chiedi la pass..come faccio a dimostgrarti che posso avere i permessi? :P
<enzotib> markus, gksu gparted
<enzotib> la voce di menu questo lancia
<markus> invece a me lancia /usr/sbin/gparted %f
<cricido> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<cricido> ho problemi con la gestione aggiornamenti del mio ubuntu
<cricido> mi dice non tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere installati
<enzotib> cricido, da terminale, sudo apt-get update, se dà errore postali su pastebin
<cricido> ok
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cricido> ragazzi esiste un corso base per linux è un po che lo uso ma mi mancano dei concetti base se aavede dei consigli
<enzotib> cricido, devi leggere molto
<enzotib> cominciando da
<enzotib> !comandi | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cricido> ma ho la fortuna di conoscere bne conceti di network
<cricido> ecc ecc
<cricido> per forutuna è proprio comandi e certe logice
<cricido> che mi fanno difficolta anni e anni di windows un po si pagano
<cricido> :)
<enzotib> cricido, finito l'update?
<cricido> ma mi hai fatto solo leggere
<cricido> faccio install?
<enzotib> cricido, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cricido> ok
<cricido> dist-upgrade non serve per avanzamento di versione
<cricido> ?
<enzotib> no
<cricido> comunque l ho lanciato
<enzotib> una delle credenze sbagliate più diffuse
<cricido> ah invece serve per ?
<cricido> !dist-upgrADE
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dist-upgrADE'
<cricido> !dist-upgrade
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dist-upgrade'
<enzotib> cricido, per aggiornare il sistema, comprese eventuali installazioni di nuovi pacchetti rese necessarie da nuove dipendenze
<cricido> dist-upgrade | cricido
<cricido> ok
<enzotib> o disinstallazione di pacchetti rese necessarie da nuovi conflitti
<cricido> è come il cat io non ho capito a che serve
<cricido> :)
<enzotib> mentre l'upgrade normale non fa MAI nuove installazioni i disinstallazioni
<cricido> infattti avevo letto della diffeenza di update e aupgrade
<cricido> mi ricordo che update cerca aggiornamenti della versione installata di un programma
<cricido> invece upgrade aggiorna la versione
<cricido> grazie tutto o k comunque enzotib
<enzotib> cricido, bene
<cricido> invece un altro problemino anche se credo non sia il canale piu adatto
<cricido> da quando ho messo 11.04
<cricido> non riesco a far girare virtualbox
<cricido> voi riuscite?
<gigirock> cricido, girare intendi che neanche si avvia ?
<cricido> si avvia ma poi da errore
<cricido> se lancio una macchina virtuale viene lanciato come root
<cricido> kernel driver non isntallato
<gigirock> mmmh cricido penso sia + un problema del pacchetto in se....
<cricido> quindi :)
<cricido> ?
<gigirock> quindi esiste un canale #virtualbox ?
<cricido> boh
<cricido> si :)
<gigirock> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cricido> proprio qui sembra
<roby_> cricido, HAI PROVATO A REINSATTALRE VURTUAL BOX ?
<roby_> ops
<cricido> provo
<roby_> scusa le maiuscole
<glpiana> ola
<sardonico> hola a te
<gia> scusa per quanto riguarda l'installazione di Ubuntu affianco a win7, una volta scelto altro mi fa vedere le partizioni presenti ma come valori mi da modifica, cancella, aggiungi. Come faccio a installarla affianco senza cancellare win7 ?
<glpiana> gia, scegli modifica e ridimensioni (dopo aver deframmentato windows)
<gia> ho capito, ma ridimensione da dove? non so dove win finisce
<glpiana> gia, se clicchi su  modifica vedi dove finisce. i numeretti te li da lui
<cricido> posso fare l upgrade di un singolo programma
<cricido> ?
<glpiana> cricido, certo che puoi. ma la cosa comporta l'uso di pacchetti o repository esterni
<cricido> ok
<glpiana> e poi a seconda del programma, la cosa potrebbe anche essere lesiva per il sistema
<cricido> um questo prog dice d iinstllare un pacchetto
<cricido> ma se ci provo mi dice
<gia> una volta creata la partizione, per fare manualmente creo swap , /, home giusto?
<cricido> che è gia presente
<glpiana> cricido, fin che resti così sul vago è difficile aiutarti
<glpiana> gia, sì. come riportato sulla guida
<cricido> glpiana: so che non è permesso aprlare di programmi
<glpiana> !installazione | gia
<ubot-it> gia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> cricido, non è permesso di parlare di programmi? e che ci stiamo a fare qui?
<gia> avendo 4 Giga di ram quanto faccio lo swap?
<glpiana> gia, è un portatile o un fisso?
<gia> è un potatile
<glpiana> gia, allora almeno altrettanti
<glpiana> così se sei fortunato che funziona, puoi mandarlo in stanby
<amba> buongiorno non riesco piiù a navigare e aggiornare mi dice controllare connessione ma sono connesso qualcuno può aiutarmi x favore
<roby_> secondo me non ti funziona la dsl amba
<glpiana> amba, in un terminale scrivi: ping -c3 74.125.39.99
<gia> quindi di swap 4 giga e di /  15 giga, va bene così
<glpiana> amba, se pinga devi mettere a posto i dns, se non pinga il problema sta altrove
<glpiana> gia, dipende da che devi fare. ma in linea di massima 15 giga possono bastare
<gia> perchè andrebbero ancora di più di glpiana 15 Gb?
<glpiana> gia, alcuni programmi lavora con file temporanei in /tmp, che sta in /. se creano file grossi possono saturarti il disco. per cui dipende da quello che devi fare. ma in linea di massima sono sufficienti
<amba> glpiana pinga ma sono in live non so se pinga in normale, grazie
<gia> sulla guida di parla di 10 Gb e per essere sicuri di 15 Gb in caso di Hd capienti
<glpiana> amba, prova e poi si vede. nel caso i dns li cambi dalle impstazioni di rete, raggiungibili cliccando sull'icona dell arete, in alto di fianco all'orologio
<glpiana> gia, penso di essere stato abbastanza chiaro
<gia> si,si era solo per conferma
<amba> glpiana, il problema è che non riesco a connettermi in normal come faccio a parlarti
<glpiana> amba, non devi parlarmi. fai la prova e poi torni
<amba> glpiana, obbedisco grazie
<gia> scusa quale formato mi consigli ex3, ex4 o altri?
<glpiana> gia, ext4 direi
<gia> va bene per installazione 64 bit?
<amba> glpiana, pinga come sistemo i dns?
<glpiana> amba, vai su modifica connessioni come ti ho detto  prima. modifichi la tua connessione andando nella scheda ipv4. se è configurato in dhcp, dal menu scegli "automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi. a quel punto potrai scrivere di fianco a server dns 8.8.8.8
<glpiana> amba, se è impostato invece come ip statico, puoi scriverlo direttamente.
<amba> glpiana,dov'è ipv4, mi si apre connessioni di rete e poi...?
<glpiana> amba, connessione via cavo, selezioni la connessione e clicchi su modifica
<amba> glpiana, fatto ho scritto 8.8.8.8 , come prima non va
<glpiana> amba, è impostato come dhcp?
<amba> solo indirizzi
<amba> automatico
<glpiana> amba, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo service networking restart
<glpiana> amba, poi prova a dare: ping -c3 www.google.it
<amba> glpiana,restart: unknow istance
<glpiana> amba, dai ping -c3 www.google.it
<amba> glpiana, ok ora navigo. Però non riesco a fare aggiornamenti sccaricamento pacchetto file non riuscito controllare connessione
<glpiana> amba, vediao, chiudi il gestore e nel terminale dai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> *vediamo
<glpiana> !paste | amba
<ubot-it> amba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<amba> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/697166/
<glpiana> amba, nel temrinale scirvi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> amba, nella finestra che ti appare, apri il menu del server e clicca su altro. scegli garr o fastbull tra quelli italiani
<glpiana> amba, quando hai fatto chiudi e fagli ricaricare gli indici
<amba> cioè?
<glpiana> amba, delle due righe che ho scritto il cioè a che si riferisce?
<amba> come ricarico indici
<glpiana> amba, te lo chiede lui quando clicchi su chiudi
<rek> ciao a tutti glpiana : http://pastebin.com/LuJRRuQg
<amba> glpiana, se è a posto così mille grazie altrimenti attendo istruzioni
<glpiana> rek, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> glpiana, è una cosa tecnica
<glpiana> amba, no no, vediamo di aggiornare il sistema e poi sei a posto: digita: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> rek, su un programma esterno ai repository però
<rek> e l'errore sulle librerie non è una cosa da routine qui?
<glpiana> rek, vabbè fai un po' come vuoi. intanto leggi qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<rek> ok
<airgnox> ragazzi qlc ha riscontrato problemi nella riproduzione di dvd originali con la 10.04 ?
<airgnox> alcuni DvD con VLC nn vengono riprodotti
<filo1234> !dvd | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<amba> glpiana, il terminale ha finito
<amba> con aggiornamento
<amba> glpiana, il terminale ha finito con aggiornamento
<amba> abbiamo finito cè qualcos'altro
<amba> dopo aggiornamento cè qualche altro comando che devo dare da terminale o posso spegnere??
<rinaldo> Ciao, mi chiamo Rinaldo e   ho bisogno di un aiuto sulle opzioni di ricerca, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> rinaldo, spiega il problema
<rinaldo> Dunque, sto cercando un file all'interno di una cartella che contiene un sacco di materiale.
<rinaldo> Sono dunque andato su ricerca e inserito il nome del file.
<rinaldo> Mi sono usciti diversi risultati, ma nessuno con la posizione esatta di dove si trova il file.
<rinaldo> Ho chiesto visualizza elenco, ma nn c'è la scritta di dove si trova.
<glpiana> rinaldo, il risultato della ricerca (se stai usando cerca file) ti da nella seconda colonna il percorso del file
<ccc_> buongirono a tutti
<ccc_> buongiorno a tutti e perdonatemi per gli errori di battitura
<ccc_> :)
<rinaldo> Infatti, pensavo pure io, invece mi dà nella prima colonna nome, nella seconda dimensione, poi tipo e data.
<rinaldo> ma NON il percorso...
<glpiana> rinaldo, dimmi come accedi alla ricerca del file
<motz> salve, problema con ubuntu. il sistema non parte e in alto a destra mi compare un quadrato con la scritta: "problema di installazione. I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di Gestore alimentazione GNOME non sono stati installati correttamente. Contattare l'amministratore di sistema
<glpiana> motz, nuova installazione?
<rinaldo> Dunque, apro."computer" poi "disco"
<motz> glpiana, no, vecchia ormai di alcuni mesi
<rinaldo> poi vado su ricerca, il simbolo della lente
<glpiana> motz, hai già provato a entrare in recovery mode e a dare in shell: dpkg --configure -a     ?
<filo1234> motz: risci a fare il login testuale premendo ctrl+alt+f2?
<rinaldo> e imposto "vista elenco"
<rinaldo> poi dò il via alla ricerca
<ccc_> cosa è il loggin testuale?
<motz> glpiana, no, non ho provato. mi guideresti tu? da solo non lo so fare
<motz> filo1234, sì riesco
<glpiana> rinaldo, puoi prendere una schermata di quella finestra?
<glpiana> !image | rinaldo
<ubot-it> rinaldo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filo1234> allora fai da li quello che ti ha detto glpiana motz
<glpiana> motz, se lo fai da lì metti sudo davanti al comando
<ccc_> ma questa è la procedura di recupero della ricovery?
<rinaldo> ok, provo subito.
<motz> filo1234, glpiana: ho dato dpkg --configure -a e mi ha semplicemente restituito il cursore
<glpiana> ccc_, il login testuale è quello che effettui da tty (il terminale a tutto schermo) invece che da interfaccia grafica
<ccc_> oppure state guidando motz nella procedura di loggin testuale?
<ccc_> ahh ok
<glpiana> motz, ora digita: sudo service gdm restart
<ccc_> come con il vecchio 386
<ccc_> che si avviava con dos
<motz> glpiana, sono già rotto, sudo credo non serva
<ccc_> e poi si entrava in windows
<massimo18> rotto?
<ccc_> root :D
<glpiana> motz, se usi root non serve. ma userai mica root anche in grafica?
<motz> glpiana, sempre lo stesso problema: schermo tutto nero e in alto la scritta di cui sopra
<rinaldo> NN ricordo più come si prende la foto della del desktop, cosa si usa?
<ccc_> con  alcuni so credo sia così di defoult
<glpiana> rinaldo, sotto accessori c'è cattura schermata
<glpiana> !chat | ccc_
<ubot-it> ccc_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> motz, in seguito a cosa si è verificato sto problema?
<motz> glpiana, non ricordo
<ccc_> stò cercando di seguire la discussione
<motz> glpiana, ricordo solo che ho avuto anche un problema hardware
<ccc_> sono un nuovo utente linux
<glpiana> ccc_, seguirla è un conto. intervenire continuamente un altro ;)
<ccc_> l'ho installato da un paio di ettimane
<ccc_> ok :)
<motz> glpiana, tasteria e touchpad non funzionavano più, lo ho portato in assistenza e me lo hanno restitutito oggi
<motz> glpiana, ora tastiera e touchpad vanno, ma ho questo problema software (che tra l'altro avevo anche prima)
<glpiana> motz, ok. scrivi: service gdm stop
<motz> da root?
<glpiana> motz, dopodichè, da utente, non da root, scrivi: startx
<rinaldo> http://imagebin.org/174123 ecco l'immagine
<glpiana> motz, service gdm stop da root
<rinaldo> sto cercando un file all'interno del vecchio win
<motz> glpiana, mi dice: gdm: unrecognized service
<motz> glpiana, scusa mio errore di battitura
<glpiana> rinaldo, prova invece di usare quello ad andare in risorse -> cerca file
<motz> glpiana, mi dice gdm stop/waiting
<glpiana> motz, deve restituirti il prompt
<motz> glpiana, fatto, ho dato startx e ho sempre la stessa scritta in alto a destra
<rinaldo> ok
<motz> glpiana, mi ha dato un output. Ti interessa?
<glpiana> motz, torna nella console e aggiorna il sistem: sudo apt-get update seguito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<motz> ok
<rinaldo> ok, risolto, grazie gipana, grazie a tutti.
<ccc_> posso chiedere una cosa?
<glpiana> rinaldo, :)
<glpiana> !chiedi | ccc_ :)
<ubot-it> ccc_ :): per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ccc_> ok
<ccc_> stavo cercando il termine loggin testuale che non ricordavo :)
<ccc_> volevo sapere
<ccc_> quindidi il loggin testuale si fà per ?
<glpiana> ccc_, ti ho risposto prima
<ccc_> ripristinare il sistema?!
<glpiana> ccc_, quella è una possibilità
<ccc_> ok
<ccc_> ma non è la stessa cosa aprire il terminale dalle applicazioni?
<ccc_> oppure per determinate cose come il ripristino è obbligatorio il loggin testuale?
<glpiana> ccc_, se non riesci ad avviare l'interfaccia grafica non puoi aprire un temrinale
<ccc_> ahhh ok
<ccc_> ma motz se non aveva la possibilità di avviare l'interfaccia grafica
<ccc_> da dove ha dato il comando per avviare il loggin testuale?
<glpiana> ccc_, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat che ti spiego
<ccc_> ok
<motz> glpiana, sto facendo un dist-upgrade. ci vuole un po'
<glpiana> motz, fai tranquillo
<motz> glpiana, niente da fare
<motz> glpiana, anche dopo il dist-upgrade compare sempre lo stesso messaggio di errore
<glpiana> motz, hai riavviato il pc?
<motz> glpiana, no
<glpiana> motz, riavvia e riprova. se non va proviamo altro
<motz> ok
<motz> glpiana, non va
<motz> glpiana, ma ti interessa l'output di errore che ricevo?
<glpiana> motz, no, aspetta. digita: suod apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<glpiana> *sudo
<motz> glpiana, fatto. faccio startx?
<glpiana> motz, no, sudo service gdm stop
<motz> fatto
<glpiana> motz, ora sudo service gdm start
<motz> sempre lo stesso messaggio di errore
<glpiana> motz, installa pastebinit  e mostra l'errore che appare in console
<glpiana> !pastebinit | motz
<ubot-it> motz: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<motz> come si installa un software dall'ubuntu software center
<motz> ?
<glpiana> motz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> motz, controlla anche quanto spazio residuo hai col comndo: df
<motz> glpiana, sicuramente ne ho tantissimo
<glpiana> ma controlla lo stesso :)
<motz> glpiana, nelle varie partizioni l'uso va dall' 1% all0 8%
<glpiana> ok
<motz> glpiana, ho installato pastebinit
<glpiana> motz, dai startx | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<motz> fatto, è arrivato qualcosa?
<glpiana> motz, no, devi copiare qui l'inidirizzo
<motz> mi ha scritto: "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<glpiana> oki, è anche giusto che faccia così -.-
<motz> ok
<glpiana> motz, un attimo
<motz> ok
<glpiana> motz, proviamo così: startx >& errore
<glpiana> motz, poi dai :  cat errore | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<motz> ok
<motz> fattom mi tiene in attesa
<motz> glpiana, 697201
<scuolarcevia> ciao a tutti
<scuolarcevia> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<scuolarcevia> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 1104 su vecchi pc a scuola
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho installato edubuntu mi vede la sd ma non me la monta cosa posso fare
<glpiana> motz, sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<scuolarcevia> ma il disco, che ho già provato nella versione trial, non gira
<motz> glpiana, fatto
<motz> glpiana, ho dato startx e ho ricevuto un diverso messaggio di errore
<glpiana> motz, vediamolo nello stesso modo
<motz> ok
<motz> glpiana, ma su f7 un server grafico è partito
<glpiana> scuolarcevia, magari è un problema tra lettore cd e supporto
<glpiana> motz, ah
<glpiana> motz, è partito correttamente?
<motz> glpiana, una cosa molto elementare con cursore a forma di X, ma non posso usarlo per nulla
<motz> glpiana,  697205
<glpiana> motz, torna in concole e interrompi con ctrl+x
<motz> glpiana, ma in f2 ho il cursore
<glpiana> motz, poi scirvi: sudo reboot
<glpiana> motz, appunto dai ctrl+x
<glpiana> o anche direttamente ctrl+alt+canc che riavvvia
<motz> ok
<coccolino> ciao
<motz> glpiana, sempre lo stesso problema
<coccolino> a chi posso chiedere qualch einfo riguardo a ubundu?
<glpiana> !chiedi | coccolino
<ubot-it> coccolino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> motz, prova a resettare gnome allora
<glpiana> !gnomereset | motz
<ubot-it> motz: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<coccolino> quale versione installare sul mio pc netbook?    molto tempo fa usavo linux 9.0  mi sembra   ora con ubundu che cambia?    prima avevo la shell  con ubuntu ce ancora?
<glpiana> coccolino, scusami, credevo fosse richiesta di supporto. spostati sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat e poni nuovamente la domanda
<motz> glpiana,
<motz> glpiana, ok, le ho rinominate tutte
<coccolino> ok grazie scusate
<glpiana> motz, oki, sudo service gdm restart
<motz> glpiana, allora: novità
<motz> glpiana, è partito!
<glpiana> motz, yeah
<motz> glpiana, grande!!!
<motz> glpiana, grazie mille!
<glpiana> motz, :)
<motz> cosa ne faccio delle cartelle rinominate? le butto?
<glpiana> motz, se non ti serve recuperare vecchie impostazioni sì, ma occhio che in .config potresti avere roba che ti serve
<glpiana> motz, io aspetterei qualche tempo, e se vedi che tutto è a posto le levi
<motz> glpiana, ok, allora lascio tutto così
<motz> glpiana, tra l'altro ho notato anche un altro miglioramento
<motz> glpiana, sì è collegato automaticamente al wireless, mentre prima dovevo farlo a mano
<glpiana> O.o
<motz> beh, allora a posto. glpiana , ancora grazie e alla prossima
<glpiana> motz, ciao :)
<nicotano> salve
<joshuak> salve a tutti
<joshuak> com'è che non c'è nessuno nella stanza chat?
<nicotano> !nessuno | joshuak
<ubot-it> joshuak: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> joshuak, avrai sbagliato indirizzo
<glpiana> !chat | joshuak
<ubot-it> joshuak: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joshuak> ok...è che nella lista degli utenti non vedo nessuno cmq ci provo grazie!
<nuaman> hi
<nuaman> ciao
<nuaman> nn so come istallare i giochi su ubuntu
<nuaman> melo
<nuaman> dicete
<nuaman> plsssssssssssssssss
<FloodBotIt1> nuaman: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !giochi | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<nuaman> si
<nuaman> giochi
<nuaman> voglio
<nuaman> istalla
<nuaman> nostale
<FloodBotIt1> nuaman: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> nuaman, che faccio, ti silenzio?
<nuaman> ?????????????'''
<nuaman> ciao
<nuaman> scusate chi mi puo di che sistemi mi serve
<nuaman> per istalla giochi
<nuaman> online
<nuaman> ????????????????
<massimo18> !italiano | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<glpiana> nuaman, per i giochi ti ho indicato una guida. leggila
<nuaman> quale
<nuaman> mela
<nuaman> rimandi
<nuaman> plsssssssssssssssss
<FloodBotIt1> nuaman: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !giochi | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<glpiana> !enter  | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !irc | nuaman leggeiti il regolamento e attienitici
<ubot-it> nuaman leggeiti il regolamento e attienitici: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<giordano> come si monta una sd?
<nuaman> che soft ward serve per installa yahoo
<nuaman> ?
<glpiana> giordano, in teoria si dovrebbe montare automaticamente
<glpiana> giordano, inseriscla e poi scirvi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> Gestore dischi me la fa vedere
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697251/
<gigirock> nuaman ?
<nuaman> dimmi
<gigirock> che cosa vuoi sapere ?
<nuaman> io voglio istalla un gioco di nome nostale
<nuaman> ma nn melo istalla perche
<gigirock> !nostale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nostale'
<nuaman> si nostale
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<nuaman> nn sta in sowftward center
<nuaman> mi poi aiuta gigirock
<nuaman> ???
<gigirock> nostale penso che funzioni solo sotto windows
<nuaman> si ma su youtube so visto
<nuaman> che uno cela aveva su ubuntu
<filo1234> nuaman: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=search2
<filo1234> ci sono milioni di post leggi e cerca una soluzione qui
<nuaman> ok
<gigirock> nuaman, devi cmq prima installare wine
<nuaman> si
<nuaman> ma
<nuaman> cosa
<nuaman> é wine
<filo1234> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<nuaman> grz
<gigirock> nuaman dal  ubuntu sofware center.... cerca wine e poi installalo
<nuaman> ok
<nuaman> dopo
<nuaman> aver
<nuaman> istallato
<FloodBotIt1> nuaman: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nuaman> wine
<nuaman> poi
<nuaman> provo
<nuaman> ad
<filo1234> !invio | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nuaman> dopo aver istallato wine poi mi istallera nostale?
<filo1234> nuaman: leggi la guida di wine
<filo1234> e i post che ti ho indicato
<nuaman> oooooooo ho 10 anni
<nuaman> nn capisco tanto
<filo1234> nuaman: non so cosa poterci fare
<filo1234> chiedi a tuo fratello tua sorella o qualche parente di aiutartti
<nuaman> sono il piu grosso trai i fratelli e sorelle
<filo1234> e quindi?
<nuaman> booooo
<nuaman> pero
<filo1234> ok allora leggi
<nuaman> sto istallando wine
<filo1234> non so dirti altro ok?
<nuaman> ok
<filo1234> se installi wine, poi attraverso wine puoi provare ad installare il gioco
<nuaman> ^^
<nuaman> ok
<nuaman> e yaho melo istallera
<filo1234> wine serve per installare programmi "per windows" ma non tutti i programmi funzionano con wine
<filo1234> yaho che?
<nuaman> yahoo
<filo1234> perchè yahoo si installa?
<nuaman> é come messenger
<nuaman> si
<filo1234> ah ok non lo so
<nuaman> si istalla
<nuaman> ok
<nuaman> quanti anni hai
<nuaman> filo
<gigirock> nuaman, se n 6 maggiorenne n potresti stare su sto canale
<filo1234> nuaman: sul forum si trova http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=search2
<nuaman> perché
<gigirock> nuaman, perche' il tuo pc n ha il windows ?
<nuaman> na
<nuaman> no
<filo1234> nuaman: comunque sia passa in chat
<filo1234> !chat | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> nuaman, già installato wine?
<nuaman> filo ho istallato wine adde nostale lo devo istalla su bittorrent
<nuaman> si
<nuaman> melo sta facendo
<nuaman> sta alla fine
<nuaman> sta istalla softward
<nuaman> fatto
<nuaman> adde cosa faccio
<nuaman> ragazzi
<nuaman> allora che faccio
<nuaman> ha fatto wine
<xiaoy> nuaman, che programma di chat usi?
<xiaoy> xchat?
<nuaman> xchat
<nuaman> ho visto sul web
<nuaman> e poi lo  istallato
<xiaoy> allora nella barra dove scrivi, copia e incolla questo: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> poi premi invio
<nuaman> nn me lo fa
<nuaman> copia
<Spirit> Ciao a tutti
<gigirock> ciao a te Spirit
<Spirit> Scusa te una domanda: Sul sito di libreoffice c'è la versione 3.3.4 Final  e 3.4.3 la prima ha uno bollino verde la seconda uno blu con una i nel mezzo che significa?
<Spirit> non so quale installare
<glpiana> Spirit, installa (se già non è installata) quella presente nei repository ufficiali, onde evitare problemi tra i pacchetti
<Spirit> glpiana: io ho ubuntu 10.04 ho Open office ma volevo mettere libre. Come devo fare? Grazie
<glpiana> Spirit, inutile avere un LTS se poi metti software esterno ai repository. a questo punto tanto vale aggiornare il sistema
<glpiana> Spirit, se la risposta non ti piace, però, puoi cercare usl forum dove di sicuro verrà consigliato qualche repository esterno :)
<glpiana> !forum | Spirit
<ubot-it> Spirit: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<glpiana> *sul
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<Spirit> glpiana: perchè cosa cambia? scusa l'ignoranza ma sono praticamente un novellino
<nicotano> Spirit, è uscito glpiana
<Spirit> me ne sono acroto ora:) mi potreti spiegare cosa cambia? Nel senso non conviene mettere o cambiare software su un lts?
<Spirit> grazie
<nicotano> Spirit, la LTS è stabile appunto perchè ha software ormai collaudato, se vuoi mettere software più recente puoi avere problemi di stabilità
<nicotano> allora tanto vale avere una distro più recente, cmq se vuoi  rischiare vieni in privato e ti dico come fare
<Spirit> ah ho capito grazie. Ma per esempio se io avess installato l'ultima versione di firefox e se ho installato dai repository Chrome e se volessi aggiornare open office che giò ho di base avrei porbleme o potrei averli?
<nicotano> puoi averli
<photofficine> ciao ragazzi
<photofficine> il mio fisso con installato ubuntu 11.04 non risce a connettersi alla rete wireless, la rileva ma continua a chiedermi sempre la password. la inserisco ma niente. sarà un problema di driver o cosa?
<gigirock> photofficine, sara' un problema di password
<photofficine> ciao gigirock, non penso, visto che l'altro pc mi si collega
<gigirock> photofficine, non si e' MAI collegato o da oggi n si collega ?
<photofficine> si sarà collegato solo una max due volte
<photofficine> adesso sono in lan
<photofficine> ma è scomodo visto che il filo lo prendo da un'altra stanza
<gigirock> photofficine, quanti sono collegati alla wifi ?
<photofficine> ho provato a disconnettere i pc, ma niente
<massi> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi
<massi> aiuto
<nicotano> buonasera
<photofficine> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao photofficine
<photofficine> :)
<massi> qualcuno mi aiuta per favore
<photofficine> nicotano,  per caso ti è mai capitato di non riuscire a collegarti alla wireless perchè il network manager ti richiede continuamente la password?
<nicotano> photofficine, mai, non ho wireless solo filo ;)
<photofficine> nicotano, e sapresti aiutarmi?
<nicotano> photofficine,  no spiacente
<photofficine> ok
<photofficine> grazie lo stesso
<nicotano> !qualcuno | massi
<ubot-it> massi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<massi> infatti avevo fatto cosi ma nessuno mi ha risposto
<nicotano> massi, qual'è il problema ?
<massi> il mio xubunto dopo un pò che lo accendo mi da delle strisce verticali bianche e nere e mi si blocca
<massi> dopo lo spengo brutalmente e riparte tranquillo
<nicotano> massi, potrebbe essere un problema hardware, qualche ventola che si blocca
<massi> però prima con xp non lo faceva
<nicotano> massi,  magari adesso c'è piu' polvere o la scheda video non è ben raffreddata, ci sono mille motivi, apri il case e dai una pulita
<massi> proverò così ,ti ringrazio . posso chiederti un altra cosa per favore
<nicotano> massi qui se è supporto nell'altro canale se non riguarda ubuntu
<massi> quale canale?
<nicotano> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massi> grazie
<pippppo> salve! volevo agiornare ubuntu a ubuntu studio ma sono spaventato un po per il karnel real time, se io installo tutti i pacchetti e setto tutto, poi da grub a ogni avvio lui mi fa scegliere se usare il karnel normale o quello per studio o si sovrascrive?
<attempt> pippppo non si sovrascrive. il kernel che hai rimane se non lo disinstalli. prima di mettere tutti i pacchetti installa solo il kernel rt e provalo. lo selezioni dal grub e ci parti con ubuntu normale. se va' tutto ok metti il resto dei pacchetti.
<pippppo> ok grazie mille ora provo :) sai anche se quello di avvio principale (lascando il pc ad accendersi da solo) rimane il mio o si imposta su studio?
<attempt> dovrebbe rimanere il tuo il primo. ma non sono sicuro.
<attempt> quindi entra nel grub e controlla la lista.
<sage79> c'è modo di tornare al vecchio gnome? non mi trovo con la nuova interfaccia grafica credo si chiami unity o sbaglio?
<attempt> sage79 quando arrivi al login prima di mettere la pass nella finestra di scelta in basso scegli ubuntu classic
<sage79> ho messo il login automatico
<nicotano> sage79, devi togliere il login automatico
<pippppo> ma linux-rt dovebbe essere scaricabile dal gestore pacchetti? non riesco a trovarlo -.-  (ieri sera mi sembrava ci fosse)
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sage79> funziona. ringrazio chi rpima mi ha risposto
<sage79> attempt, grazie
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<attempt> niente
<attempt> pippppo gestore pacchetti vedi bene.
<pippppo> provo anche a fare la ricerca ma non me lo da T_T
<tasx> ho dei problemi con la libreria SDL_Image, non mi carica nessuna immagine ritornando il seguente errore: Unsupported image format
<pippppo> come è possibile che non c'è  e ieri so che l'ho visto. c'è un modo per installare il pacchetto da terminale visto che so il nome? ( o forse da  problemi per le dipendenze?)
<cristian_> salve
<cristian_> chi può dirmi come posso fare per riuscire a vedere i video su you tube che da 3 giorni mi dice che mi manca il flash anche se io ce l ho?
<nicotano> cristian_,  dai nel terminale   dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'  e metti il risultato su pastebin se è piu' di due righe
<nicotano> !pastebin | cristian_
<ubot-it> cristian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippppo> come è possibile che non trovo il pacchetto linux-rt  su synaptic? x'è un modo per installarlo baipassandolo?
<Aizram> magari non hai i repo abilitati
<pippppo> come controllo? (sono un nubbo) XD
<lusy> ciao
<Aizram> devi abilitare i multiverse
<cristian_> nicotano grazie , ho dato quello che mi hai dato sul terminale , poi non ho capito che devo fare
<nicotano> cristian_, serve conoscere la risposta
<Aizram> con gnome credo tu debba andare i software center
<Aizram> non uso gnome, altrimenti modifichi a manina /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_> nicotano; nessuna risposta
<Aizram> pippppo, ci sei?
<nicotano> cristian_,  hai scritto giusto   dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<pippppo> si ma non resco a trovare softwer center in italiano XD
<drum> salve a tutti
<Aizram> fai così apri un terminale e digita gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<drum> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Aizram> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Aizram> che problema hai drum?
<nicotano> se non hai nessuna risposta dai sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ma prima devi abilitare le sorgenti software driver proprietari e partner e software con restrizioni
<nicotano> cristian_, se non hai nessuna risposta dai sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ma prima devi abilitare le sorgenti software driver proprietari e partner e software con restrizioni
<pippppo> ok mi ha dato una lista http://paste.ubuntu.com/697352/
<cristian_> nicotano: ora mi ha dato qualcosa te lo incollo
<drum> ho installato lmms ma non riesco a trovarlo per avviarlo
<Aizram> sono già abilitati i multiverse
<Aizram> hai dato sudo apt-get update ?
<cristian_> nicotano: ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.3.183.10ubuntu0.11.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_> ii  nspluginwrapper                       1.2.2-0ubuntu9                             A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures
<drum> nelle applicazioni in audio e video non ce
<nicotano> cristian_, allora stai bene
<Aizram> drum apri un terminale e scrivi lmms
<Aizram> vedi se ti si apre
<Aizram> se si apre e non lo vedi nel menù magari ti devi creare un lanciatore
<cristian_> nicotano, ma ancora nn  vedo su you tube, devo riavviare?
<nicotano> cristian_,riavvia
<cristian_> nicotano , ok grazie per l aiuto
<nicotano> cristian_, spetta
<cristian_> ok
<nicotano> cristian_, fretta eh
<Aizram> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<drum> aizram mi puoi aiutare?
<pippppo> quindi? nn esiste un modo per installare il pacchetto da terminale? T_T mi serviva per ubuntu studio ma penso che il pacchetto non lo comprenda vero?
<Aizram> sudo apt-cache search linux-rt?
<Aizram> che ti risponde?
<Aizram> però un po' veloce nella risposta
<Aizram> grazie
<nicotano> pippppo, è una derivata, credo che devi scaricare la iso e installare
<cristian_> nicotano:niente non vanno ancora
<pippppo> non mi da nulla in risposta (scusa ho il touchpad rotto e è un impresa spostarmi)
<Aizram> impossibile
<nicotano> cristian_, apri firefox nuova scheda e nella barra indirizzi scrivi about:plugins e dai invio
<pippppo> con punto di domanda annesso devo inserirlo in terminale?
<nicotano> cristian_, nella pagina devi vedere qualcosa così  Shockwave Flash    File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so    Versione:     Shockwave Flash 10.3 r183
<Aizram> pippppo, no
<attempt> cerca ubuntustudio-desktop
<pippppo> invece il comando me lo ha dato solo con il ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/697367/
<nicotano> cristian_,  scarica da adobe scompatta e poi copia  libflashplayer.so in usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<attempt> impossibile che tu non lo abbia nei repo.
<Aizram> non ci va il punto di domanda
<pippppo> io da gestore pacchetti faccio cerca linux-rt ma mi da sempre vuoto
<Aizram> lo fai per favore da terminale?
<Aizram> senza il punto di domanda?
<Aizram> altrimenti stiamo qui fino a domani e io non ho tempo
<pippppo> mi da questo senza il punto http://paste.ubuntu.com/697368/
<choko_> ciao ki mi aiuta please ?
<Aizram> -.-'
<cristian_> nicotano. per me è arabo, l ho ià scaricato e scompattato un scaricati non ho capito dove lo devo incollare, scusa ma sono un novellino
<pippppo> eh nemmeno io comprendo perchè faccia cosi XD
<choko_> nessuno mi aiuta ?
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_> mi sa che lo installo da zero e faccio prima
<choko_> bene bene
<Driza_manuber> Ciao a tutti, cerco un programma per trasformare i video da un formato all'altro, in windows usavo any video converter, me ne sapete consigliare uno?
<choko_> allora , vado in C e vedo una casino di file e foto che voglio eliminare , provo a cancellarle e mi dice : Impossibile trovare l’elemento non è più disponibile in C:\... verificare il percorso dell’elemento e riprovare
<cristian_> nicotano, avrò fatto qualche cavolata grazie lo stesso ma credo di docer reinstallare ubuntu da zero
<choko_> un attimo please
<pippppo> ubuntu nn mi vuol far usare sto pc per suonare insomma, come è possibile che non vedo solo questo pacchetto
<Aizram> rifacciamo
<Aizram> pippppo, cosa devi installare?
<attempt> Driza_manuber  prova avidemux
<Aizram> avidemux Driza_manuber
<Aizram> ecco attempt :D
<pippppo> linux-rt è il kernel di in tempo reale
<Aizram> installa da terminale con sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<pippppo> forse abbiamo trovato il problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/697374/
<pippppo> @Aizram possibile che il pacchetto sia in manutenzione o simile? XD
<ubottu-it> pippppo: Error: "Aizram" is not a valid command.
<Aizram> lol
<cristian_> chi mi può aiutare ? mi sto demoralizzando, ho provato a ri installare adobe ma mi dice che un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata
<Aizram> pippppo, hai aperto software center mi sa
<Aizram> chiudilo
<Aizram> e riprova
<attempt> cristian_ chiudi tutto quanto tranne il terminale
<Aizram> è una congiura attempt ?
<pippppo> hai ragione dovevo chiudere :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/697376/
<attempt> cristian_   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Aizram> solo quella cosa lì devi installare?
<Aizram> o qualcos'altro?
<Aizram> fai sudo apt-get update
<Aizram> la guida mi dice che è nei multiverse .... ma poi finchè non apro ubuntu non ti so aiutare oltre
<Driza_manuber> io ho installato ubutu 11.04 natty, mi sapete dire qual'è l'ambiente grafico che sto usanto, qual'è la riga di comando da terminale per controllarlo?
<pippppo> stavo cercando di implementare ubuntu con un po di ubuntu studio, pero pensavo di partire da qui visto che senza il real time non penso di poter suonare o produrre XD
<pippppo> dopo aver dato l'update ma ancora nada http://paste.ubuntu.com/697381/
<Aizram> qual'è il programma che ti dice che ti manca quella dipendenzaj'
<choko_> allora , vado in C e vedo una casino di file e foto che voglio eliminare , provo a cancellarle e mi dice : Impossibile trovare l’elemento non è più disponibile in C:\... verificare il percorso dell’elemento e riprovare
<attempt> pippppo provalo in partizione apposita senza spaccare l'ubuntu di base. di solito finisce sempre in un formattone..
<attempt> ti sconsiglio vivamente.
<pippppo> mmmh quindi faccio da cd.... se do 20 gb a ubuntu studio e 4 di swap poi tengo lo storage cmq separato no?
<choko_> sto scaricando ubuntu 11.04 desktop nella speranza ke possa risolvere il problemone
<Aizram> se hai i pannelli sopra e sotto sei con gnome, se hai quello laterale sei con unity
<choko_> ho provato con tutti i cancellatori di file ma niente da fare ....
<choko_> sto impazzendo
<fili> ragazzi non si vede il simbolo della webcam su facebook come si deve fare per aggiungerla??
<choko_> vabbe se nessuno mi aiuta pazienza
<fili> a fare cosa choko?
<attempt> choko_ che sistema operativo usi?
<fili> se posso volentieri
<choko_> vista
<fili> oddio
<fili> eliminalo subito
<attempt> ti ha eliminato i file ma te li fa' vedere ugualmente. qui il supporto non e' per win ma per ubuntu.
<leopesto> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leopesto> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_> attempt, poi cosa faccio?
<choko_> voglio cancellare dei file in c ke nn sopporto
<attempt> cristian_ metti in paste cosa risponde il comando.
<choko_> e allora ke devo fare ?
<choko_> butto il pc ?
<fili> qualcuno sa risolvere il problema della webcam su facebook??
<attempt> cerchi un software per win che ti toglie file ineliminabili.
<fili> si salvati i dati e installa ubuntu
<fili> almeno metti il seven ma vista è il peggiore in assoluto
<choko_> sto skarikando ubuntu 11.04 desktop , va bene ?
<cristian_> attempt non ho capito dove il lterminale nn mi ha dato risposta
<attempt> ok.
<choko_> meno male
<attempt> allora dai sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade cristian_
<choko_> fili allora ke faccio ?
<attempt> cristian_ che stavi cercando di fare?
<attempt> prima dell'errore dico.
<choko_> come posso installare il 7 senza pagarlo ?
<cristian_> attempt , nn mi legge i video su you tube e ho provato a reinstallare adobe dal terminale
<fili> stai facendo bene a installare ubuntu
<fili> salvati tutti i dati però
<fili> altrimenti rischi di perderli
<fili> eh devi farti dare una copia crackata
<attempt> choko_ tieni il vista.  quando hai ubuntu lo masterizzi a 4x su un cdrom. lo usi da live. entri in win nella cartella dove hai i file da eliminare e li elimini con ubuntu usandolo da live su cd. poi provi ubuntu e se ti piace lo installi accanto a win magari.
<choko_> un attimo please
<nuaman> ciao
<cristian_> attemp, quando provo a installarlo dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<rek> attempt, come può epsx da win nasconderti i giuochi una volta che li metti nella cartella images... anche da linux ti compaiono con un lucchetto sopra al max e non li puoi più recuperare
<choko_> attempt era quello ke volevo fare , ma non conoscevo bene la procedura , grazie un milione
<choko_> fili mi sa ke faccio per adesso kome dice attempt
<attempt> per chiarire una volta per tutte. non si da' supporto a win qui. solo esclusivamente supporto ad ubuntu.
<attempt> prova ubuntu da live. si puo' installare poi accanto a windows potendoli usare ambedue.
<choko_> win fa skifo
<choko_> e pure bill gates
<attempt> !nokappa
<ubot-it> www.nokappa.it
<cristian_> attempt, io che faccio?
<attempt> cristian_ sei anche in chat?
<attempt> cristian_ ok dai questo comando.
<cristian_> sono qu' attmpt
<choko_> attempt ho paura di non farcela
<choko_> va bene qualsiasi cd  da 700 mb ?
<cristian_> choko io l ho fatto con la pennina usb da 2 g
<choko_> ah bene cristian
<choko_> ce l'ho ankio
<attempt> cristian_   dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'  e metti in paste
<choko_> ma ho dentro qualkosa  , devo toglierla ?
<cristian_> choko si
<choko_> ok ora la tolgo
<attempt> choko_ se usi win ti scarichi il programma unetbootin e la iso di ubuntu. poi fai usare quella iso a unetbootin per crearti la penna avviabile con ubuntu.
<cristian_> attmpt scusa l ignoranza ma paste dov'è^?
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_> attemp guarda che mi scrive  cristian@cri-K50ID:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<cristian_> ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.3.183.10ubuntu0.11.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_> ii  nspluginwrapper                       1.2.2-0ubuntu9                             A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures
<cristian_> cristian@cri-K50ID:~$
<FloodBotIt1> cristian_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<choko_> attempt mi sto kopiando kuello ke mi skrivi , kosi faccio alla lettere come mi dici
<choko_> la kazzata è ke molti termini ke usi non li kapisko perke sono un deficiente del pc
<cristian_> okk
<attempt> unetbootin e' un programma che funziona anche su win. te lo scarichi e lo installi. crea penne usb avviabili del sistema operativo che vuoi. usa sia iso che hai gia' scaricato. oppure gli indichi di creare una penna con ubuntu e se lo scarica e la crea da se. vedi al loro sito.
<choko_> sto finendo di skarikare ubuntu 11.04 desktop , poi kuei programmi ke dici tu , dove li trovo ?
<attempt> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unetbootin'
<attempt> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<attempt> potessi usare ch invece che k sarebbe apprezzato.
<choko_> eheheeh
<choko_> allora attempt , ke strumenti mi servono per fare l'operazione ?
<rek> attempt, ovvio ma basta siegare la storia del lucchetto sui files
<choko_> cosi io mi attrezzo e poi agisco
<attempt> rek  prova con chmod
<attempt> !chmod
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chmod'
<attempt> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<choko_> mi ha scaricato ubuntu , lo installo sulla chiavetta
<attempt> choko_ ti devi scaricare unetbootin per win e quindi installare la iso sulla penna usando quel programma. poi devi cambiare l'ordine dei device al boot in modo che il pc legga per prima la chiavetta usb.
<choko_> ok attempt ora ci provo
<choko_> cmq grazie un milione per tutto
<choko_> con ubuntu 11.04 desktop che faccio ?
<choko_> l'ho appena scaricato ma lo devo ancora installare
<choko_> lo lascio li ?
<attempt> si. poi lo usi con unetbootin. se invece lo vuoi provare da disco lo masterizzi come iso in un cdrom normale a 4x di velocita'. poi ti basta avviare il pc col disco dentro e lo provi.
<attempt> altrimenti lo metti con unetbootin nella chiavetta. da chiave usb e' piu' veloce che da cd il funzionamento. scegli tu.
<choko_> si lo faccio dalla chiave
<choko_> ho scaricato unetbootin , ora che faccio ?
<choko_> mi dice che è necessaria una distribuzione da caricare !
<attempt> e selezioni il percorso dove hai la iso di ubuntu
<choko_> non capisco
<choko_> dove ho la iso di ubuntu ?
<choko_> premetto che ho scaricato ubunti ma non l'ho ancora installlato
<attempt> dove l'hai scaricato? sara' dentro una cartella, sara' nel desktop...
<choko_> no ce l'ho ancora nel download
<attempt> non hai finito di scaricarlo?
<nuaman> <xiaoy>
<choko_> si
<nuaman> ci 6
<choko_> ora li ho messi tutti e 2 nella chiave
<nuaman> <xiaoy>
<fester-> salve
<fester-> Il mio secondo HD mi da quest'errore: Il disco /dev/sdb non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<choko_> ubuntu nn va bene su un cd da 700 mb ?
<choko_> ho visto che ubuntu ne ha 701
<attempt> forse e' partito il disco. fai un fsck /dev/sdb da live. o comunque con il disco smontato. oppure usi il tool di ubuntu per fare il check del disco. fester-
<fester-> attempt: va bene anche l'utility che c'è dentro Gestione Dischi ?
<fester-> ah ma non compare
<choko_> attempt grz di tutto ma ora devo andare spero di poter risolvere
<choko_> cmq grz un milione per la pazienza
<choko_> sei stato davvero gentile
<attempt> fester- si.
<choko_> ciao e alla prossima
<attempt> niente.
<choko_> almeno per me  , per te forse è meglio che non mi incontri , ehehehe
<GanJalF89> Ciao a tutti io ho un hp 3114-sl con due gpu ati e intel dato che ubuntu non è in grado di gestire lo switch trà le due mi chiedevo se qualcuno mi poteva indicare il modo di disattivare l'una o l'altra
<GanJalF89> grazie
<GanJalF89> ubuntu 10.04
<attempt> da bios. vedi nel bios.
<GanJalF89> non c'è niente nel bios hp non ha implementato la funzione per disattivare la intel
<GanJalF89> =(
<GanJalF89> (il bios è aggiornato)
<Simone> ragazzi sto installando ubuntu 11.04 tramite wubi su windows 7
<Simone> il problema è che
<GanJalF89> l'unica guida che ho trovato è questa
<Simone> sembra che mi si sia bloccato sulla scheramata di benvenuto
<GanJalF89> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,465469.60.html
<GanJalF89> qualcuno?
<GanJalF89> la 11.04 si bloccava anche a me...al riavvio...la 10.10...non partiva nemmeno la schermata della scelta della lingua...l'unica che sono riuscito ad installare è la 10.04
<GanJalF89> Ciao a tutti io ho un hp 3114-sl con due gpu ati e intel dato che ubuntu non è in grado di gestire lo switch trà le due mi chiedevo se qualcuno mi poteva indicare il modo di disattivare l'una o l'altra...grazie
<attempt> GanJalF89 vedi la guida passo passo all'ultimo post qui ma non so se funziona.   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,465469.60.html       al posto di vim metti sudo nano e ti si apre l'editor nano con privilegi di amministratore. si salva con ctrl+o e si esce con ctrl+x . oppure meglio usi gksudo gedit ed editi il file normalmente.
<GanJalF89> grazie ora provo...ma le strighe che devo aggiungere le aggiungo a fondo file?
<GanJalF89> scusa attempt...non ho ben capito...aprendo con vim sul terminale trovavo scritte diverse cose...ma sia con sudo nano che con gksudo non trovo scritto nulla
<GanJalF89> ho capito ora...scisa
<GanJalF89> scusa
<cristian> attempt: grazie davvero al riavvio del pc tuto è andato alla perfezione come prima, quindi ho evitato di formattare yey
<nuaman> o
<nuaman> ciao
<bobbybong> ciao
<nuaman> chi
<nuaman> sa
<nuaman> come
<nuaman> istalla
<nuaman> un
<nuaman> gioco da wine
<nuaman> o
<nuaman> mandarlo su windows
<bobbybong> !enter | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nuaman> ok
<nuaman>  ma chi lo sa
<bobbybong> questa era una domanda? sei italiano nuaman
<bobbybong> ?
<nuaman> no
<roboso> ciao ragazzi
<roboso> ho comperato il pc nuovo e volevo metterci ubuntu solo che non so quale iso scaricare... ho un i7 a 8 core
<bobbybong> ! natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<roboso> devo installare questa? con un i7? 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<attempt> si roboso
<roboso> ok grazie
<roboso> mi da problemi l'accelerazione nvidia con i driver 280
<roboso> avete problemi anche voi?
<cristian> per attempt : grazie ora funziona tutto perfettamente voto 10
<Runey> ciao a tutti
<Runey> scusa una domanda al volo...una versione di ubuntu per quanto tempo è supportata? Una lts per 3 anni ma le altre? Garzie
<bobbybong> 18 mesi
<Runey> grazie mille
<Runey> Ma nella prossima versione che usicra ci sarà sempre unity?
<bobbybong> si
<Runey> accidenti ma è pesante sul mio pc....da quanto ne so non c'è modo nemmeno di usa gnome vero?
<Runey> come nella 11.04
<roboso> puoi usare gnome
<bobbybong> metti kubuntu che ha kde
<Runey> roboso: ma se non ho letto male nella prossima relase non si può più
<Runey> bobbybong: dici che KDE va meglio?
<bobbybong> a me piace
<Runey> Anche a me piace molto...forse è un pò più leggero di Unity
<bobbybong> e non da problemi
<Runey> tu usi Kubuntu?
<bobbybong> si
<Runey> Io ora come ora usa la lts di 10.04 di ubuntu ma penso che installoro Kubuntu
<Runey> su un pentium 4 2 ghz con 2 gb ram ddr e un ati 256 pensi che avrei problemi con Kubuntu
<Runey> ?
<attempt> no
<Runey> Bene allora vada di Kubuntu
<Runey> :)
<Runey> Ho una ati 9550 come mai non cisono driver di 3 parti?
<fester-> Runey: Fosse picchì ie biecchia..
<Runey> :D ah è per quello? perchè se vada nel menù di ubuntu per installare driver proprietari non c'è niente.
<fester-> Runey: ma chi ni sacciu
<Runey> Va beh ne faccio a meno...pazienza
<fester-> Runey: Accattatilla navrutRA
<ccc_> buona sera a tutti
<ccc_> :foto )
<ccc_> :)
<ccc_> domanda da neofita
<fester-> ccc_: ciau
<ccc_> ma iciao fester
<fester-> ccc_: parra puru
<ccc_> mi sai dire se il test di penetrazione si può fare connetendosi con una chiavetta usb?
<fester-> ccc_: unni ta infilasti ??
<bobbybong> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ccc_> sono nuovo ai so ubuntu
<ccc_> ho appenna cambiato i so dei computer dell'ostello dei miei
<fester-> i so??
<ccc_> i sistemi operativi
<ccc_> stò provando a testare la nostra rete
<bobbybong> ! chat | ccc_
<ubot-it> ccc_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ccc_> volevo sapere se posso usare una chiavetta internet per fare ciò
<ccc_> dove posso chiedere?
<jean_> ciao a tutti!
<jean_> ho un problema con l'audio e il microfono
<jean_> qualcuno sarebbe disponibile a darmi una mano per favore?
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio
 * ^Ciccios^ buonasera a tutti :)
<jean_> <bobbybong>, più che altro, ho provato a far funzionare il microfono per skype. Purtroppo però nel farlo, sono riuscito anche a togliere l'audio.
<bobbybong> jean_, apri il mixer e rimetti le cose a posto e leggi il wiki
<jean_> bobbybong se vado su preferenze audio, mi dice che non ho nessun dispositivo
<bobbybong> alsamicer da terminaleù
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/Alsamixer
<jean_> bobbybong, mi dice : impossibile aprire il mixer: Nessun file o directory
<bobbybong> jean_, chissà cosa hai fatto
<jean_> ho seguito delle indicazioni che mi spiegavano come sistemare il microfono interno per skype
<jean_> ma cazzo!
<bobbybong> se hai modificato dei file ripristina le condizioni precedenti
<jean_> bobbybong, come faccio? ho fatto tutto dal terminale, copiando gli imput
<bobbybong> jean_, che ti posso dire
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki e vedi se riesci a ripristinare
<jean_> ah ok, ora smanetto un po'
<jean_> grazie intanto
<Driza_manuber> Ciao a tutti, ho creato una partizione con gparted e adesso non riesco più ad entrare nella partizione archivio, da cui ho prelevato lo spazio per creare la nuova partizione
<bobbybong> Driza_manuber, vuol che non hai usato una live per farlo
<Driza_manuber> e adesso c'è un rimedio?
<bobbybong> si ma è un casino
<Driza_manuber> per me è sufficente anche solo recuperare una cartella
<bobbybong> ci entri come root
<bobbybong> ! gksudo | Driza_manuber
<ubot-it> Driza_manuber: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Driza_manuber> bobbybong: cosa devo fare?
<bobbybong> se vui creare partizioni usa una live se ci vuoi entrare gksudo nautilus
<Driza_manuber> si è aperta una finestra, ma non vedo la partizione
<bobbybong> sulla sinistra c'è la partizione
<Driza_manuber> no
<Driza_manuber> home
<Driza_manuber> la vedo solo se apro la cartella hoem
<Driza_manuber> si vede la parizione ma non riesco a montarla
<bobbybong> metti una live e rifai la partizione
<Driza_manuber> scusa, ma cos'è una live?
<bobbybong> cdlive di ubuntu
<Driza_manuber> ma rifacendo la partizione non perdo i dati?
<bobbybong> si
<Driza_manuber> devo recuperarli, non perderli
<bobbybong> !fstab | Driza_manuber leggi qyui per evitare di formattare
<ubot-it> Driza_manuber leggi qyui per evitare di formattare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Driza_manuber> bobbybong: ho letto, ma non capisco
<Driza_manuber> ho provato a fare blkid e la partizione si vede
<Driza_manuber> riesco anche ad entrarci, ma non c'è più niente al suo interno
<roboso> ragazzi non sento più l'audio con kubuntu posso chiede aiuto qua?
<attempt> domanda. hai ridimensionato la partizione dati di quale sistema operativo?
<attempt> roboso in terminale dai alsamixer e metti tutto quanto al massimo. segui le istruzioni nel terminale
<roboso> hem non c'e alsamixer
<Driza_manuber> sia windows che ubuntu
<Driza_manuber> era ntfs
<attempt> apri controllo volume e assicurati di non aver messo in mute
<attempt> kmix
<attempt> destro sull'icona. ricontrolla tutto aprendo il mixer
<Driza_manuber> ho provato ad aprirla con windows, la vede, ma per usarla mi dice che va formattata
<attempt> controlla che device audio stai usando.
<roboso> mi dice audio-dummy
<roboso> output-dummy
<attempt> Driza_manuber prova a fare un checkdisk della partizione da windows. visto che e' stata modificata.
<attempt> destro sulla partizione e gli fai fare il check.
<Driza_manuber> come si fa?
<Driza_manuber> ok adesso passo a windows e provo, poi ti dcio
<Driza_manuber> dico
<attempt> avvii windows vai su c se era quella o d quello che e'.
<attempt> destro sopra e vedi le opzioni.
<Driza_manuber> ok vado di la
<attempt> roboso prova da impostazioni sistema - multimedia a vedere se trovi settaggio giusto.
<Driza_manuber> attempt: sono in windows, adesso che faccio?
<Driza_manuber> se clicco il destro sulla partizione, non trovo check
<attempt> la voce precisa non la ricordo.
<attempt> controlla disco sara'.
<attempt> proprieta' - strumenti - controllo errori- scandisk-e correggi automaticamente gli errori del filesistem e poi avvia.
<Driza_manuber> ok grazie attemp
<attempt> ridimensionando si puo' essere rovinata la partizione per sempre. in tutte le guide scrivono di salvarsi i dati prima. anche se si usa una live. se non riesci ad accedere alla partizione hai perso i dati.
<Driza_manuber> adesso sto facendo il
<Driza_manuber> mer....
<Driza_manuber> vuol dire che mi perdo i dati di questa settimana
<Driza_manuber> non è un danno eccessivo per fortuna
<attempt> se invece ti recupera l'accesso alla partizione poi non dovresti avere problemi ad accedere sia da win che da ubuntu.
<Driza_manuber> se vado in proprieta, strumenti non c'è controllo errori, ma solo scandisk, e per farlo devo formattare la partizione
<Marcofe> ragazzi ciao
<Marcofe> una domanda...chi programma in php?
<U10penM1nd> ciao
<U10penM1nd> non riesco a installare una cosa
<U10penM1nd> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Marcofe> U10penM1nd cosa?
<Marcofe> spara
<U10penM1nd> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/page.php?p=14442
<U10penM1nd> lol..quasi mi vergogno a dirlo..ma è un giochino :P
<U10penM1nd> non mi installa la ppa
<attempt> Driza_manuber ti ho messo come fare in query. se non funziona neanche in quel modo hai perso i dati.
<attempt> dovresti tentare di usare programmi apposta per il recupero ma non ti saprei dire come fare in quel caso.
<U10penM1nd> dal gestore pacchetti trovare giochi così fighi per ubuntu non è facile...comunque è open source e compatibile con ubuntu,l'ho trovato tramite http://www.penguspy.com/ ...solo che devo aggiungere prima la ppa
<Driza_manuber> attempt: dov'è query?
<U10penM1nd> davvero qualcuno può aiutarmi..?magari imparo anche qualcosa di nuovo
<attempt> Driza_manuber da quanche parte hai una linguetta con il mio nome cliccaci sopra.
<U10penM1nd> ho provato a installare ppa tramite terminale seguendo la guida che c'è qui: https://launchpad.net/~wfg/+archive/0ad
<Driza_manuber> ok trovato
<U10penM1nd> solo che ubuntu non vuole collaborare..
<attempt> !chat | U10penM1nd
<ubot-it> U10penM1nd: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<U10penM1nd> credo sia inerente..ma se preferite vado in chat
<roboso> ragazzi mi aiutate a rimettere l'audio pls?
<roboso> ho reinstallato pulse e alsa se faccio alsamixer mi dice che non esiste
<Marcofe> qualcuno programma in php?
<xiaoy> U10penM1nd, https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-27
<nuaman> ao
<cricido> ciao a tutti !cat
<cricido> !cat
<gia> penso di aver fatto dei casino con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04, volevo installre il S.O affianco a win7 e una volta scelto ALTRO mi trovo la schermata delle varie partizioni. Ho scelto di modificare quella in cui c'era win 7, volevo creare area swap ma è andato avanti per ore e quindo ho bloccato tutto e spento tramite shut down.  Alla fine alla riaccensione win7 non partiva più e andando nuovamente nelle partizioni quella in c
<cricido> !comandi
<gia> Chiedo scusa per non aver salutato prima, ma sono in panne, avevo alcuni dati in win 7
<glpiana> ola
<gia> Salve a tutti, penso di aver fatto dei casino con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04, volevo installre il S.O affianco a win7 e una volta scelto ALTRO mi trovo la schermata delle varie partizioni. Ho scelto di modificare quella in cui c'era win 7, volevo creare area swap ma è andato avanti per ore e quindo ho bloccato tutto e spento tramite shut down.  Alla fine alla riaccensione win7 non partiva più e andando nuovamente nelle partizi
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> gia, il tuo messaggio è visibile fino a "e andando nuovamente nelle partiz"
<gia> e andando nuovamente nelle partizioni quella in cui c'era win7 è diventata tutta area swap.
<glpiana> gia, allora hai sbagliato qualcosa e hai cancellato windows
<OverMe> spegnere durante un partizionamento è il modo migliore per sitruggere tutto
<OverMe> *distruggere
<gia> ma come, sono andato nella partizione dove c'era win 7 e ho fatto modifica, poi mi è uscita una finestrella dove inserire la taglia dello swap e ho scelto la taglia massima meno 4 Gb dello swap
<glpiana> gia, in questo modo hai preso la partizione di windows, hai detto al partizionatore di farne una swap togliendole 4 giga
<gia> come dovevo fare?
<glpiana> gia, ridimensionare windows senza dirgli di farne una swap. successivamente, sullo spazio liberato, creare l'area di swap
<glpiana> gia, ma non ti avevo indicato la guida al partizionamento?
<gia> sì l'ho letta ma mi sembrava di aver fatto in quel modo
<gia> posso recuperare qualcosa?
<alecv> Salve
<massimo18> gia: penso proprio di no
<alecv> Sto istallando xubuntu
<alecv> Ho due partizioni voglio creare una terza che voce scegliere?
<gia> neanche smontando l'hd e provando con qualche programmino?
<glpiana> !partizionamento | alecv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !gparted | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> gia, potresti provare con photorec e testdisk, ma non so dirticome usarli, non sono pratico. cerca sul forum
<glpiana> !forum | gia
<ubot-it> gia: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<gia> ok provo grazie
<nicotano> gia vedi anche qui per come fare  http://www.anxurweb.com/testdisk-photorec-recuperare-file-cancellati-pendrive-formattate-o-corrotte-utilizzando-ubuntu.html
<gia> ok grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicotano> 'giorno jester-
<choko_> buondi a tutti
<choko_> io ho un problemino , devo eliminare dei file in C , mi è stato consigliato di scaricare unetbootin e ubuntu 11.04 desktop , li ho messi nella pen drive entrambi , sono anche nel download del pc , ora non so come procedere, qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> choko_, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<choko_> glpiana l'ho gia scaricato
<choko_> cosa devo mettere in distribuzione , ubuntu e basta ?
<jester-> choko_: nu, devi usare la ISO
<alecv> Dopo aver scelto il partizionamento
<choko_> posso usare unetootbin direttamente dal programma del download
<choko_> e dove trovo la iso ?
<jester-> choko_: se non hai la iso scegli la distro e te le scarica
<alecv> Mi da avviso debootstrap e il nome del file corrotto
<choko_> e cos'è la distro ?
<choko_> mi sto scoraggiando , temo di non farcela
<alecv> L avviso debootstrap lo da a tutti i file, xche?
<jester-> choko_: metti i pallini e ti fa vedere come fare http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<choko_> ho semplicemente scaricato unetbooin e ubuntu 11.04 e li ho messi nella pen drive
<choko_> per scaricarla userò di win o ubuntu ?
<choko_> nel pallino
<jester-> choko_: se ubuntu non è ancora installato come fai ad usarlo
<choko_> allora di win ?
<filo1234> alecv: rifai il cd e controlla l'md5 della iso prima di masterizzare
<filo1234> !md5 | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<filo1234> alecv: e masterizza a velocità minima
<jester-> choko_: che bel trollare di primo mattino nè?
<alecv> Md5 corretto e masterizzato alla velocita piu bassa
<choko_> trollare ?
<choko_> è un casino
<choko_> )))
<alecv> Ho usato nero x masterizzare
<alecv> E usato un altro pc
<alecv> Può essere il lettore farlocco?
<filo1234> alecv: ad ogni modo sembra u nproblea di masterizzazione
<alecv> Filo1234 ma può essere il mio lettore cd farlocco?
<jester-> filo1234: forse la iso se l'è copiata tal quale invece di scriverla
<alecv> No lha scritta ho controllato i file :)
<alecv> Ci sono le cartelline il wubi etc
<alecv> Ora vabbè una iso la so masterizzare :)
<alecv> Vabbè vado a comprare i cd nuovi (gli dassero fastidio questi xhe hanno anni )
<choko_> aiuto , mi sono perso
<choko_> ho scaricato usb installer universale
<choko_> ma ora non so che fare
<choko_> che brutta l'ignoranza (
<choko_> jester mi aiuti ?
<jester-> choko_: ci sono anche le figure, impegnati meglio nel trollaggio http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<choko_> non ho copiato la linea guida , ho installato usb installer e mi ha fatto uscire dalla chat
<massimo18> -.-
<choko_> ok ora mi imopegno meglio
<choko_> e copio tutto quello che mi dici cosi non lo perdo
 * nicotano saluta
<choko_> grazie mille
<choko_> jester cosa mi conviene installare ?
<choko_> la procedura per vedere come è ubuntu ?
<choko_> e da quella procedura posso eliminare i file che non mi interessano e voglio eliminare ?
<nicotano> choko_, si avvia con prova ubuntu senza installare
<choko_> ah ok nicotano
<choko_> provo
<choko_> cosa devo scegliere nel menu a tendina dell'usb installer ?
<nicotano> choko_, stai avviando il pc con la penna usb inserita?
<choko_> si
<nicotano> choko_, scegli  prova ubuntu senza installare
<choko_> e nella penna ho sia unetboot che ubuntu 11.04
<nicotano> choko_, nella penna devi avere il file iso caricato da unetbootin, non tutti e due
<choko_> ok ora prova a seguire la linea di prova ubuntu senza installare
<nicotano> cmq se ti da la possibilità di avvio scegli prov aubuntu
<choko_> ah ok allora ora tolgo ubuntu 11.04
<nicotano> ma no, prova ad avviare da usb e vedi se ti appare il menu di scelta
<choko_> ormai l'ho tolto , ma se vuoi lo rimetto
<nicotano> choko_, scusa posso sapere cosa devi fare ?
<choko_> ora sono sul menu di installer usb e mi dice quale distribuzione scegliere
<choko_> certo nicotano
<Asterix_> ciao a tutti voglio installare ubuntu, so che servono tre partizioni, potete dirmi le grandezze? una per lo swap la faccio di 4 gb come la memoria, le altre due? come le devo montare? una con / e una con /home, ma non mi ricordo quali
<choko_> devo togliere dei file nel disco fisso che non riesco a cancellare
<choko_> perchè mi dice che è impossibile trovare il percorso
<nicotano> choko_  sei su ubuntu?
<choko_> o perchè non esista
<choko_> ma sono li e non riesco a mandarli via
<glpiana> choko_, prima ti ho dato l'inidirizzo della pagina di unetbootin, che contiene le istruzioni. leggila
<glpiana> choko_, ci sono tanto di figure esplicative
<glpiana> Asterix_, quanto spazio hai globalmente a disposizione?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Asterix_> 385 gb
<choko_> glpiana purtroppo non l'ho copiata e mentre installavo installer usb mi ha fatto uscire dalla chat , puoi rimandarmela ?
<choko_> per favore
<Asterix_> ma volevo usarne il meno possibile
<glpiana> choko_, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Asterix_> per lasciare tanto spazio vuoto da assegnare a un archivio per i due sistemi operativi
<choko_> ok grz ora guardo
<glpiana> Asterix_, dai 15 o 20 giga a /  e quello che ritieni disponibile a /home
<Asterix_> 50 gb sono sufficenti per home?
<nicotano> Asterix_, se i dati li tieni altrove sono anche abbondanti
<gia> ciao
<Asterix_> nicotano: vorrei sapere gli spazi minimi per farlo giraer
<Asterix_> i dati li tengo altrove
<gia> ciao come mai sempre da cd-live quando apro gparted su /dev/sda2/ compare una chiave e non mi fa fare nessuna operazione?
<nicotano> Asterix_,  per la home puoi tenere anche 15 o 20 gb
<nicotano> gia,  devi smontare la partizione per lavorarci sopra clic destro sulla partizione, smonta
<Asterix_> nicotano: se non sbaglio prima per una partizione ne avevo solo 11, ma non mi ricordo se era /home o /
<gia> la partizione in questione non è montata
<gia> mi trovo da cd-live
<nicotano> Asterix_, anche 1 per / basterebbero, ma se puoi meglio 15
<glpiana> Asterix_, puoi usarne anche meno, ma alcuni programmi lavorano su /tmp e potrebbero rompere le scaole per mancanza di spazio
<nicotano> Asterix_, e per la home anche meno se ci tieni solo i file di configurazione,
<glpiana> !image | gia fa vedere la schermata
<ubot-it> gia fa vedere la schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Asterix_> glpiana: nicotano grazie a tutti e due
<nicotano> ;)
<gia> mi trovo su un notebook che non è in linea e sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<choko_> sono su unetboot ho dato ok selezionando ubuntu nel menu a tendina e mi sta scaricando di nuovo ubuntu ma ce l'avevo gia
<nicotano> choko_,  ma per cancellare dei file sul disco non puoi avviare ubuntu, o non ti parte?
<choko_> no parte
<choko_> ma mi danno fastidio e voglio cancellarli
<choko_> e mi hanno detto di farlo con una distro live di ubuntu , ma non so come si fa , ci sto provando
<nicotano> choko_,  rm percorso/del/file
<choko_> ma vedo che è molto complicato
<choko_> quasi quasi mollo
<choko_> e butto il pc
<choko_> forse faccio prima
<nicotano> stiamo freschi se  devi andare in live per cancellare un file
<choko_> e allora cosa faccio ?
<choko_> desisto ?
<choko_> le ho provate tutte
<nicotano> choko_, ti ho postato il comando prima
<nicotano> choko_,  rm percorso/del/file
<gia> c'è una linea di comando dove vedere le partizioni montate e come smontarle?
<glpiana> gia, con il comando mount   vedi le partizioni montate
<glpiana> gia, solo mount, senza opzioni
<choko_> non l'avevo letto
<choko_> tu dici con il prompt dei comandi ?
<nicotano> choko_, da terminale rm, altrimenti da gestore file, che problemi ci sono ? i file non sono i ruoi ma di root, allora e' meglio non toccarli
<nicotano> *tuoi
<gia> non mi vede nessuna partizione montata, come mai su sda2 mi compare la chiave?
<choko_> e ma non so dove cominciare
<nicotano> choko_, torna a windows che è meglio per te,  adieu
<choko_> ok grz lo stesso adieu
<choko_> cancello tutto e finito
<glpiana> gia, non puoi ostare una schermata così gli diamo un'occhiata?
<Odo> Giorno
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<a7x> jester-, picchia FloodBotIt1
<Marcofe> ragazi ciao
<LjL> picchia ChanServ, è colpa sua :P
<Marcofe> qualcuno usa aruba  come hosting?
<glpiana> !chat | Marcofe
<ubot-it> Marcofe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> ciao a tutti,è per me la prima volta..ho Ubuntu 8. installato sul mio PC e non riesco a scaricare Skype,allora ho visto che forse dovrei scaricare prima l'aggiornamento di Ubunto 10.4 e poi forse riuscirei a scaricare Skype?
<pioggianelbosco> Sono un profano delle conoscenze web amministrative e di sistema
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ubuntu 8 è veccho e ti converrebbe comunque aggiornare. ma per avere skype basta andare sul sito di skype e scaricar eil pacchetto deb per ubuntu 8.04
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, una volta che hai scaricato il pacchetto basta cliccarci sopra due volte per instalarlo
<glpiana> *installarlo
<nuaman> xiao ci 6
<pioggianelbosco> grazie per le pronte risposte,ho provato a scaricare da Skype la nuova versione ma all'installazione pacchetti mi dice Error:
<pioggianelbosco> Scusate, siete molto gentili,ma devo sospendere perchè devo fare da mangiare per i bimbi appena tornati da scuola,spero ci si possa sentire più tardi!
<gigirock> pioggianelbosco, non far aspettare la prole !
<gigirock> nuaman, xiaoy si chiama
<pioggianelbosco> E' quasi pronto il pranzo! ci si sente tra un'oretta circa ma devo raccomandarmi con voi tutti amici che io non conosco l'inglese, e sono davvero a "digiuno " su questioni computer se non per uso della mail e poco più,  a più tardi e grazie!
<hegas> ehi
<hegas> avrei una domanda da porre
<hegas> devo installare ubuntu su un portatile con windows xp, ma ne con il cd ne con la chiavetta riesco ad avviare il boot
<hegas> che può essere?
<filo1234> hegas: hai impostato il boot da cd o usb sul bios?
<hegas> sì
<filo1234> lo stesso cd o penna usb fa il boot su altri pc?
<hegas> l'alternativa è un mac
<filo1234> prova
<hegas> non posso provare con altri pc
<filo1234> tanto è solo per capire se è un problema di cd/immagine
<hegas> io ho scaricato il file iso sul mac e ho masterizzato il cd
<filo1234> come hai masterizzato il cd?
<hegas> poi ho fatto la stessa cosa cn la chiavetta
<gigirock> hai masterizzato la chiavetta ?
<filo1234> come dati o immagine?
<hegas> il cd?
<filo1234> eh
<hegas> come dati
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> sbagliato devi fare come immagine
<hegas> ah
<hegas> allora ok
<filo1234> ok
<hegas> il problema è che ho finito i cd e non posso provarlo ora
<hegas> grazie cmq
<xiaoy> hegas, sua xp, scarica unebotin e installa su chiavetta
<xiaoy> *su
<xiaoy> *ohh... unetbootin: unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<hegas> cos'è?
<xiaoy> un installatore
<xiaoy> su usb
<hegas> ok grazie
<io___> Salve, chi mi può aiutare x un quesito "esistenziale"???   Vorrei passare da windows a linux... ma ho alcune domande... sono nel posto giusto o potete indicarmelo?
<filo1234> io___: meglio #ubuntu-it-chat per le indicazioni generiche
<io___> e come faccio ad accedervi?  (scusa l'ignoranza!)
<filo1234> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cricido> !cat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cat'
<cricido> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<bobbybong> si
<MrShitWeb> ciao a tutti :)
<gigirock> cia MrShitWeb
<MrShitWeb> come va?
<alecv> salve, ma possibile mai che non riesco a installare xubuntu sulla mia machinetta pentium 4? :)
<bobbybong> alecv, prova la 10.04 quella di sicuro la installi
<alecv> bobbybong: ho provato xubuntu 10.4 desktop e la versione alternate, ho verificato il file con m5d risulta ok
<pioggianelbosco> dunque,Eccomi qui,forse riuscirò a starci anche una mezzora!Ho acquistato un vecchio computer riciclato da Binario Etico qualche anno fa,è rinato con Linux e Ubuntu 8.04LTS(un altro sistema non lo supporterebbe)e ancora lo uso per l'e-mail e qualche navigazione,niente dvd ed ora non funziona più neanche il lettore cd,non so quanto sia potente ma credo poco se non riesce a supportare il dvd.A suo tempo riuscii a scaricar
<alecv> e masterizzo a bassa velocità ma quando copia i file di sistema mi dice che i file sono corrotti
<bobbybong> alecv,  anche con la alternate?
<alecv> con l'alternate
<alecv> bobbybong: ma con p4 e 512 di ram
<alecv> che mi consigli? Ubuntu o xubuntu?
<pioggianelbosco>  dunque,Eccomi qui,forse riuscirò a starci anche una mezzora!Ho acquistato un vecchio computer riciclato da Binario Etico qualche anno fa,è rinato con Linux e Ubuntu 8.04LTS(un altro sistema non lo supporterebbe)e ancora lo uso per l'e-mail e qualche navigazione,niente dvd ed ora non funziona più neanche il lettore cd,non so quanto sia potente ma credo poco se non riesce a supportare il dvd.A suo tempo riuscii a scarica
<Holden> pioggianelbosco, mi sa che irc ti ha tagliato... il tuo messaggio è arrivato fino a: "A suo tempo riuscii a scarica"
<glpiana> Maninho, non cambiare nick continuamente su questo canale. grazi
<glpiana> *grazie
<Maninho> ?
<nicotano> salve
<choko_> ciao a tutti
<Maninho> cambiare nick ogni volta che voglio
<choko_> è cosi difficile aiutarmi a cancellare dei file con ubuntu ? premetto che sono ignorante in informatica
<glpiana> !irc | Maninho non qui per cortesia
<Maninho> _|_ canale viadinho
<ubot-it> Maninho non qui per cortesia: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<pioggianelbosco>  dunque,Eccomi qui,forse riuscirò a starci anche una mezzora!Ho acquistato un vecchio computer riciclato da Binario Etico qualche anno fa,è rinato con Linux e Ubuntu 8.04LTS(un altro sistema non lo supporterebbe)e ancora lo uso per l'e-mail e qualche navigazione,niente dvd ed ora non funziona più neanche il lettore cd,non so quanto sia potente ma credo poco se non riesce a supportare il dvd.A suo tempo riuscii a scarica
<choko_> nessuno che mi aiuta ?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, fin che scrivi la frase così lunga verrà sempre tagliata e noi non sapremo mai cosa dici dopo a "A suo tempo riuscii a scaric"
<glpiana> !aiuto | choko_
<ubot-it> choko_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicotano> !pastebin | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<choko_> devo cancellare dei file (foto e video ) come posso fare ?
<glpiana> choko_, domanda molto generica. in linea di massima selezioni e rpemi il tasto canc
<glpiana> *premi
<choko_> glpiana fosse cosi facile l'avrei fatto
<glpiana> choko_, e allora spiega bene il problema, così magari si riesce ad aiutarti
<choko_> quando cancello mi dice che è impossibile trovare il percorso perchè è stato spostato o non esiste
<glpiana> choko_, come cancelli?
<pioggianelbosco> scusate cercherò di formulare domande sintetiche..!
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, basta che la dividi in due frasi :)
<choko_> ho formattato il pc un anno fa , e c'erano dei file che poi sono stati spostati ed è per questo che non me li fa cancellare
<massimo18> ?
<choko_> ho letto che l'unico sistema è provare con ubuntu
<glpiana> chise hai formattato i file non ci sono più. mi pare evidente
<glpiana> *se
<massimo18> choko_, ma ora che usi?
<choko_> si ma quando vado nel disco fisso ad esempio digito original images e me li trovo
<massimo18> ?
<choko_> sto usando vista
<yankee> lol
<glpiana> choko_, ah ecco
<glpiana> !chat | choko_
<ubot-it> choko_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<choko_> e ma ho capito
<glpiana> choko_, se hai capito entra inq uel canale e se ne parla
<choko_> io vorrei usare ubuntu , ma se non riesco ad usarlo per risolvere il mio problema ....
<choko_> in quale canale scusa ?
<glpiana> choko_, leggi sopra il messaggio di ubot-it
<choko_> ah ok come faccio ad entrare ?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> choko_, come dice il messaggio di ubot-it: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> choko_, o se sta usando un qualsiasi programma di chat clicca sul nome del canale
<glpiana> !troll| choko_ per tutto il resto:
<ubot-it> choko_ per tutto il resto:: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<pioggianelbosco> ho provato a scaricare Skype 2.2 beta per Linux con Ubuntu 10.4+ 32-bit poi mi sono reso conto che io ho 8.04,Ho provato ad aggiornare Ubuntu ma non ci riesco...
<yankee> formattone
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, vedo dalla pagina di skype che effettivamente la versione per la 8.04 non c'è più
<yankee> l'aggiornamento automatico è sempre un po' disatroso
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ti conviene aggiornare il sistema
<glpiana> yankee, ma per favore
<yankee> io preferisco formattare il sistema tranne la home :)
<glpiana> yankee, sono gusti. esulano da questo canale
<pioggianelbosco> ho provato ad aggiornare il sistema ma ad un certo punto si è fermato dicendomi che non era possibile..
<yankee> forse perchè è troppo vecchia
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, segui la guida per portarlo alla versione 10.04. se trovi problemi chiedi qui, specificando che problema incontri
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, se non dovessi riuscire, scarica la versione 11.04, che ti permette di aggiornare il sistema da cd
<pioggianelbosco> scusate! Ma non c'è in lingua italiana? Non conosco l'inglese!
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, guarda in documentazione installazuione avanzamento di versione
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoLucid
<pioggianelbosco> grazie ci provo
<attempt> o/
<pioggianelbosco> <glpiana>grazie ora ci provo. Come si fa in questa chat a scrivere rispondendo ad una specifica persona?
<glpiana> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<attempt> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<pioggianelbosco> qual'è il tasto tab?scusate ma sono proprio ignorante in informatica!!
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, quello doppia freccia largo a sinistradella tastiera sotto il n.1
<nicotano> qui l'informatica non c'entra
<Aizram> nicotano, +1 :P
<nicotano> :)
<pioggianelbosco> perfetto
<pioggianelbosco> mi pare che non ci sono riuscito,ho premuto il tasto tab..ma quando devo premerlo?
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, il tasto tab serve per completare un comando o un percorso se già hai iniziato a scrivere nel terminale, doppio tab ti mostra le eventuali possibilità
<pioggianelbosco> non credo di capire ..PROVO.. nicotano
<pioggianelbosco> niente!
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, cosa stai cercando di fare
<pioggianelbosco>  nicotano , quello che fate voi quando vi rivolgete a una specifica persona il mio nich e a seguire quello della persona a cui mi riferisco.
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, devi scrivere iniziale e poi pigiare il tab e ti completa il nick
<pioggianelbosco>  nicotano ,sembra che questa volta ci sono riuscito!
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, ok
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: perfetto! Si fa per dire!!Proverò ad andare sul link che mi ha rigirato glpiana,Tra un po arriva il bimbo da scuola,a più tardi grazie per ora!
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco,  :)
<ribesrosso> buona sera
<Massy8> ciao a tutti
<zul_> ciao a tutti chi mi aiuta nei diritti degli utenti su ubuntu?
<zul_> ho creato un gruppo developers dove vi sono 2 utenti pippo e pluto
<zul_> ogni volta che pippo scrive un file pluto non puo riscriverlo perche dice che mancano i diritti
<zul_> ma entrambi gli utenti sono nello stesso gruppo
<tizianojeje> hi
<tizianojeje> i found drive for canonscan lide 80 can you help me?
<tizianojeje> thanks
<nuaman> chi
<nuaman> sa
<nuaman> dirmi
<nuaman> quando apro  un gioco che nn  apre perché
<alecv> Salve
<alecv> Oggi ho provato ad istallare xubutu dopo aver ridimenzionato la partizione nfs di win, ha creato una partizione linux e poi l istallazione nn è andata a buon fine x file corrotyi.
<alecv> Adesso ho rimasterizzato cbiando tipo di cd ed è andato ok ho ripreso la partizione. Ext riformattata, quindi non ho perso i file di win, giusto?
<choko_> salve
<choko_> ho messo ubuntu su disco, come lo avvio ?
<filtro> ciao a tutti
<filtro> ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non mi funziona il mic nelle videochiamate di skype?
<filtro> oh provato di tutto
<filtro> niente
<jester-> filtro: nelle preferenze audio il canale ingresso è quello giusto?
<filtro> credo di si
<filtro> non so se ignoro qualcosa
<jester-> filtro: credi?
<filtro> non sono molto pratico e premetto di usare l'ultima versione di xubuntu
<jester-> non conosco xfce
<filtro> chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> qualcuno che legge e conosce xfce
<filtro> con la versione vecchia tutto ok, adesso  non so che fare
<filtro> grazie lo stesso
<jester-> filtro: cerca nei menu impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> quindi audio
<filtro> boh ho provato veramente di tutto è qualcosa che ignoro non so
<alecv> Salve
<alecv> Istallato xubunto alternative tutto ok riavvia il sistema e dopo aver scelto il sistema da avviare schermo nero
<alecv> Perchè?
<jester-> alecv: alternative sarebbe?
<alecv> Lts
<alecv> Xubuntu 10.4 alternative
<filo1234> alecv: alternate
<jester-> alecv: alternate vorrai dire
<alecv> Pardon
<filo1234> e non è una versione è un modo di installare...
<alecv> Xchè schermo nero quando avvio da grub?
<filo1234> alecv: che scheda video hai?
<jester-> alternate è solo il tipo di installer, il sistema è lo stesso, parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<alecv> L istallazione è avvenuta
<alecv> Fatto ma il menu nn c è
<jester-> alecv: se non vedi il menu di grub tieni pigiato shift al boot
<alecv> Sul grub avvio la recoveru node e dopo nero
<jester-> alecv: allora è venuta installazione farlocca
<alecv> Shift è masc?
<filo1234> no è femm
<jester-> alecv: quello che pigi per digitare la maiuscola
<alecv> Sul grub do invio su recoveri
<alecv> Ma poi da schermo nero anche con shift
<jester-> alecv: reinstalla
<jester-> alecv: e prima fai fare il controllo del disco
<jester-> per errori
<alecv> Ok buonaserata ci riprovo
<ale73> ciao, ho un pacchetto [tar.xz] con che comando lo scompatto?
<jester-> ale73: cliccalo
<bobbybong> tasto destro estrai
<ale73> :) lo devo compilare...
<jester-> ale73: ???
<bobbybong> !compilare | ale73
<ubot-it> ale73: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ale73> leggo dalla guida di ubuntu i due comandi per tar.bz2 e tar.gz  ...: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti ma questo tar.xz ha delle opzioni sue?
<bobbybong> ale73, lo estrai con nautilus tasto destro estrai
<jester-> ale73: una tar.sticass è un archivio compresso tipo .zip, se dentro c'è un sorgente lo estrai e procedi
<jester-> se c'è un porno te lo vedi
<ale73> jester credevo che tutti quei -jxvf dopo il comando tar servissero a qualcosa.... :)
<jester-> ale73: man tar e vedi a che servono
<ale73> jester provo a compilare pulse 1.0.....
<jester-> ale73: a quale pro?
<jester-> visto che c'è di serie?
<ale73> jester ho delle vecchie rogne con il pulse vecchio, è un bug ampiamente documentato su launchpad con i chip intel_hda
<ale73> jester tutti quei parametri -jxvf mi servono per compilare o estraggo coltasto destro...
<ale73> ok man tar
<jester-> ale73: una tar la fai o la estrai, il compilare è altra  cosa
<ale73> jester ok, grazie, vado a compilare....
<ale73> jester-  avevo controllato a mano tutte le dipendeze dal sito di pulse, ho dato [auto-apt run ./configure] e mi manca una sola dipendeza che però auto-apt sembra non poter risolvere e non mi è chiara la spiegazione, puoi dargli un'occhiata? http://paste.ubuntu.com/698040/
<ale73> jester-  c'è un errore nel mio PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<jester-> ale73: cera una libjson-dev
<jester-> cerca*
<bobbybong> ale73, export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig
<ale73> jester-  sono su natty, mi da libjson0-dev, e lo stesso?
<bobbybong> prima di ./configure o ./autogensh
<bobbybong> autogen.sh
<ale73> bobbybong sto provando a usare  checkinstall....vanno bene anche in quel caso?
<bobbybong> devi esportare il PATH prima di configure
<bobbybong> poi checkinstall alla fine
<ale73> bobbybong e jester-  libjson0-dev risolve la dipendeza e il configure prosegue ma mi da questo WARNING (in fondo) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/698047/
<ale73> do you not have udev support enabled...
<bobbybong> non so
<jester->  ale73 è andato a buon fine ma gli serve udev che non so come glielo si ativa
<ale73> jester- nonè attivo udev o non è installato?
<jester-> ale73: udev è installato
<ale73> va attivato....
<jester-> gli serve un file non ricordo dove
<jester-> ma dovrebbe già esserci
<jester-> se non hai rimosso il vecchio
<ale73> jester- credo di no, avevo piallato e reinstallato pulse, ma non credo abbia portato via udev....
<jester-> ale73: installa e poi vedi
<ale73> jester- spe, ravano un pò su gugol
<jester-> udev non serve solo a pulse, carica i driver a seconda delle periferiche e servizi che trova
<ale73> jester- ma si attiva on demand?
<jester-> è udev cge attiva quello che serv e
<jester-> che*
<ale73> jester- I love gugol.... trovato uno che dice di installare udev-devel  http://colin.guthr.ie/2010/09/compiling-and-running-pulseaudio-from-git/   provo....
<ale73> jester- nel gestore pacchetti ho trovato libudev-dev, e lui?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> ale73: udev è installato di sicuro bisogna solo dirgli di caricare pulse ma non so come si fa
<ale73> jester- nell'articolo dice che se il configure ti dice che udev non è attivato bisogna installare quel udev-devel, c'è possibilità di rintracciare quel pacchetto.....?
<jester-> ale73: non c'è una libpulsequalcosa-dev?
<ale73> jester- leggi le righe prima del paragrafo LET'S BUILD quasi in fondo....
<ale73> jester-  libpulse-dev....
<jester-> ale73: installala che male non fa
<ale73> ok
<ale73> jester-  ho riprovato il configure dopo quel libudev-del.....warning sparito...make?
<ale73> *liudev-dev
<ale73> *libudev-dev
<jester-> ale73: make e make install
<ale73> jester-  ci dovremo essere http://paste.ubuntu.com/698061/
<fester-> salve a tutti
<jester-> ale73: vai
<fester-> ho un Array creato con mdadm, ad ogni riavvio devo disattivarlo e riattivarlo , come si puo fare?
<fester-> quindi chiaramente non posso metterlo in /etc/fstab perche' nn si puo montare
<ale73> jester-  mi chiede http://paste.ubuntu.com/698065/
<ale73> jester- tuto ok, invio e proseguo...
<jester-> batty enter
<ale73> jester- ahia... leggi in fondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/698068/
<jester-> le lib dovrebbero essere in /usr/lib
<jester-> e le cerca in /usr/local/lib
<jester-> devi rifare il configure
<ale73> jester- l'ho fatto con  make && sudo checkinstall
<jester-> ale73: in configure bisogne dirgli dove sono le lib
<jester-> a ricordarsi come, leggi il reame allegato al sorgente se c'è
<ale73> jester- quello che diceva bobbybong c'entra niente? [export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig]
<jester-> centra no con il path delle lib
<gia> buonasera a tutti, qual'è il comando per ristabilire il grub?
<jester-> !grub | gia
<ubot-it> gia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ale73> jester- il readme in fondo parla di ./autogen.sh? http://paste.ubuntu.com/698072/
<ale73> jester- questo potrebbe risolvere? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496553
<mik_> ciao
<pioggianelbosco> tutto da rifare, ho anche perso l'indirizzo in italiano per scaricare ubuntu 10.come si fa a recuperare lo storico di questa chat?
<bobbybong> lucid
<bobbybong> ! lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<mik_> mi e' stato regalato questo computer con ubuntu.premetto che non me ne intendo.e uso il pc per giocare on line.ma ultimamente s'incanta.
<cristian_c> mik_, il pc è stato venduto con ubuntu?
<mik_> no
<mik_> aveva windows xp
<pioggianelbosco> ubot-it: grazie, ricordo che sono un analfabeta informatico e non conosco alcun linguaggio chat o altro. Cosa sono i Torrent?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> mik_, caratteristiche cpu, ram e hard disk
<bobbybong> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<mik_> sono un'altro analfabeta....siamo gia' in 2...
<mik_> tutto va bene,il problema e' con i giochi,forse devo controllare adobeflashplayer o scaricare un' altra versione?
<pioggianelbosco> vorrei scaricare Ubuntu 10. per poi successivamente scaricare Skype.E' possibile che il mio pc non riesca a supportare qualcosa?
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco, devi provare
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong:  ho già provato ma ad un certo punto si blocca!
<bobbybong> allora il tuo hardware non funziona bene con ubuntu
<ale73> jester- se mi dici quale percorso delle lib devo settare in qualche modo ci provo http://paste.ubuntu.com/698088/
<pioggianelbosco> non so cosa sia un hardware, mi fu installato ubuntu 8. fin dall'inizio qualche anno fa, ora vorrei aggiornarlo. C'è qualcuno che passo passo è disposto a guidarmi?
<mik_> niente grazie lo stesso.
<ale73> pioggianelbosco salva documenti, dati, foto su una chiavetta o su dei DVD e formatta l'hard disk, è la soluzione più pulita. Se sai lavorare con le partizioni crea una partizione separata per la /home così la prossima volta che aggiorni i tuoi dati personali rimangono li (ovviamente fai sempre un backup dei dati e non formattare/sovrascrivere la partizione /home quando reinstalli). potresti anche controllare con gparted se ti hanno giÃ
<ale73> creato una partizione /home separata con la vecchia installazione.
<fester-> ho un Array creato con mdadm, ad ogni riavvio devo disattivarlo e riattivarlo , come si puo fare?
<pioggianelbosco> come si legge la cronoòogia di questa chat?
<pioggianelbosco> vorrei sapere se è possibile recuperare le info che ho ricevuto questo pomeriggio,grazie
<bobbybong>   http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | pioggianelbosco
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: non sono riuscito a leggere la cronologia di oggi alle ore 13 e nemmeno quella di poco fa..
<enzo_> ciao luciano come va
<enzo_> ciao luki
<luciano_> ciao gastone
<enzo_> come si fa a mettere controllo volume in alto sulla barra applicazio grazie a tutti
<attempt> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rek_> ciao ho fatto una cazzata
<rek_> ho fatto un mount --bind su una cartella home e poi un sudo rm -r la dir... nella home non pensavo di perdere tutto anche doverano i file originariamente,è strano perchè anzi non so cos'è successo second voi?
<rek_> all'inizio mi diceva impossibile perchè è occupato... allora poi ho fatto un bel userdel cartella home poi ho riavviato e ho potuto canellare anche le cartelle ma erano vuote...
<rek_> e poi io mi ricordo che dopo il riavvio dovevo rifare il mount bind... percui è stato il comando userdel a rovinarmi tutto giusto?
<rek_> riesco a recuperare qualcosa adesso?
<rek_> aiuto
<provolino> !seen vietta
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<provolino> ? seen vietta
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<provolino> esiste un comando per sapere quando un utente è entrato l'ultima volta nel canale, vero? mi sapete dire come fare?
<provolino> ?seen provolino
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> mi è stato consigliato di utilizare synaptics per attivare i gesture del touchpad
<cristian_c> *utilizzare
<cristian_c> ho controllato il man
<cristian_c> l'controllato dall'inizio alla fine, ma ancora non ho capito qual'è il legame con il file wishes.xml
<cristian_c> *l'ho
<cristian_c> avete un'idea di quale sia?
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-28
<neofita_fabrizio> salve a tutti
<neofita_fabrizio> buongiorno anche se prestissimo
<lorenzo78> join
<alecv> Buongiorno
<alecv> C è nessuno?
<eloisa> ciao sono una neofita e avrei bisogno di un chiarimento sull'immagine iso scaricata dal sito: il donwload mi dà un archivio rar e quando lo apro mi estrae file e cartelle ma nessun file con estensione iso. Devo farla io ?
<RanXeroX> eloisa, ma da dove l'hai scaricata
<eloisa> dal sito ufficiale
<RanXeroX> dal sito ufficiale c'è l'iso
<alecv> No tu devi scaricare i file dal sito ubuntu-it.org
<RanXeroX> sei sicuro ?
<alecv> Sono gia in formato iso
<eloisa> l'ho scaricata da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<RanXeroX> e a me da li scarica l'iso
<alecv> Forse il tuo sistema l iso lo associa a rar ma non devi scompattare limmagine ma bensi
<alecv> Masterizzarla
<eloisa> quindi prendo rar così com'è e lo masterizzo con nero?
<alecv> Ranxerox rar può aorire gli iso
<eloisa> in effetti come estensione mi da .iso
<RanXeroX> mi sa di si
<RanXeroX> sei su win ?
<alecv> Ecco eloisa e iso
<eloisa> si ancora per poco
<alecv> Poi puoi scompattarlo cin rar con 7zip etc
<RanXeroX> usa nero e masterizza il file immagine
<eloisa> volevo installare edubuntu ma ho letto da qualche parte che va fatto dopo aver installato ubuntu: è vero?
<RanXeroX> no
<alecv> Ranxerox ti intendi di xubuntu
<RanXeroX> no uso kubuntu
<eloisa> quindi posso installare direttamente il file edubuntu-11.04?
<RanXeroX> esatto
<eloisa> perfetto ti ringrazio molto
<alecv> Eloisa scarica la versione 10.4 lts
<RanXeroX> figurati
<eloisa> perché la lts?
<alecv> È quella stabile e supportata :)
<RanXeroX> è a lungo termine scade dopo 5 anni
<RanXeroX> mentre quelle che non sono lts durano 6 mesi
<alecv> Se sei alle prime armi forse è neglio
<alecv> Io ho optato x la lts
<eloisa> io ho trovato il file di edubuntu in giro per la rete ma non ho trovato il link sul sito ufficiale mi sai indicare il link?
<RanXeroX> asp
<alecv> Vai su derivate
<alecv> Dal sito ubuntu
<RanXeroX> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<RanXeroX> precisamente da qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<eloisa> c'ero andata ma dal link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/natty/beta-1/ mi dà errore404 not found
<RanXeroX> asp
<RanXeroX> questo è il link da dove scaricare, ma guarda che èp un dvd non un cd
<RanXeroX> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/11.04/release/edubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso
<RanXeroX> da questo link funziona
<eloisa> ok la masterizzo su dvd grazie
<eloisa> donwload partito: grazie
<alecv> Ranxerox secondo te xche dopo aver installato riavvio e al grub scelgo xumbuntu appare schermata nera? Anche in modalità recovery con shift spinto,  i file sono i torrent ufficiali, verifucato md5 verificato cd e memoria ram ma non capisco cosa può essere
<RanXeroX> non saprei
<alecv> Lo fa anche con ubuntu
<alecv> Che oo però win si istalla sempre :)
<eloisa> anche per la versione edubuntu si può fare il controllo dell'impronta?
<alecv> Provo a mettere poppy quasi quasi come suggerito
<alecv> Devi farlo eloisa
<RanXeroX> certo la prendi da qui
<alecv> Se nn vuoi buttare dvd e tempo prezioso :)
<eloisa> ma per farlo devo "spacchettare"? (scusa la mia ignoranza ma non ho mai avuto a che fare neanche con le immagini iso)
<andrea1969> buongiorno a tutti. Ho reistallato ubuntu e non riesco a riprstinae il dual boot con win xp. qualcuno riescirebbe ad aiutarmi?
<RanXeroX> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<alecv> Eloisa dwvi scaricare md5 su verifica i
<RanXeroX> brb
<alecv> Impronta spiega passo passo
<eloisa> ?
<eloisa> ah... sì ho capito
<eloisa> la pagina con le istruzioni per win
<alecv> Se clicchi su verifica impronta tu manda ad una pagina dove spiega passo passo ecco :)
<eloisa> grazie a tutti appena a finito di scaricare procedo... buona giornata a tutti
<alecv> Ciao
<alecv> Ranxerox come va kubuntu?
<eloisa> piccolo dubbio: io ho un asus k53u amd64 con free dos mi conviene scaricare edubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64 o la i386 iso
<alecv> Xche mi si sconnette sempre
<alecv> Vi saluto e butto ubuntu
<glpiana> ola
<cousin_luigi> buondì
<cousin_luigi> Per caso launchpad è down anche per voi? A giudicare dal traceroute telecom lo ha messo in blacklist
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, no, funziona. comuqnue chiedi in chat ste cose, non qui :)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cousin_luigi> glpiana: poteva essere effettivamente down e perciò avrebbe riguardato l'OS:)
<andrea1969> Ho reistallato ubuntu e non riesco a ripristinare il dual boot con win xp. Avrei necessita del messaggio da term  per vedere se il sistema riconosce la partizione windows e di un altro messaggio (sudo upupgrade ...) per aggiornae il grub.
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, non penso proprio che il sito launchpad riguardi il tema di questo canale, ma chiudiamo l'OT qui :)
<glpiana> !grub | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<andrea1969> ubot-it: ho seguito quest procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino e adesso il sistema parte. Non ho però la possibilità di scegliere xp all'avio al posto di ubuntu.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eloisa> scusate se mi ripeto ma qualcuno sa dirmi se con processore dual core AMD E-350 a 1.60 gigahertz devo scaricare la versione amd64?
<glpiana> eloisa, vediamo
<glpiana> eloisa, dovrebbe essere 64 bit a quanto dice gogol
<eloisa> sì è un asus k53u
<glpiana> eloisa, hai un'altra iso di ubuntu? nel caso avviala e dai il comando: sudo lshw -c cpu
<glpiana> eloisa, lì dovrebbe dirti se è 32 o 64
<eloisa> no, sto scaricando adesso
<eloisa> ma dato che ci mette circa 2 ore vorrei evitare di dover rifare tutto
<glpiana> ok
<eloisa> amd64 nel nome del file non sta per processori amd a 64 bit?
<glpiana> eloisa, per processori a 64 bit indipendentemente dal produttore
<glpiana> eloisa, comunque guarda qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Fusion mi sembra lo dia per 64 bit
<eloisa> allora se scarico quella va bene secondo te?
<glpiana> eloisa, penso di sì. ma non prendertela con me se poi è 32 bit ;)
<eloisa> :)) ok non lo farò
<eloisa> sei già stato gentile a rispondermi :D
<eloisa> comunque a fianco la nota dice donwload standard for 64 bit quindi dovrebbe essere ok
<dreamwave> giorno
<eloisa> ciao a tutti: vado al lavoro
<andrea1969> glpiana: ho seguito quest procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino e adesso il sistema parte. Non ho però la possibilità di scegliere xp all'avio al posto di ubuntu.
<glpiana> andrea1969, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo os-prober
<andrea1969> fatto. riconosce win: /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<glpiana> andrea1969, scrivi allora: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea1969> glpiana: Fatto . Immagino che debba riavviare. Corretto?
<glpiana> andrea1969, no, volgio vedere l'output o almeno dimmi se ti ha elencato windows
<andrea1969> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698346/
<glpiana> andrea1969, ok, riavvia. dovrebbe mostrartelo
<andrea1969> glpiana: grazie.
<Driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, come posso iniziare a usare "open ERP" è un programma opensource (quindi credo gratuito) ma perchè chiede la pass per entrare? dove posso trovarla?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<Mauy> ciao vorrei installare virtualbox ma non riesco come si fa ho ubuntu 11.04 e vorrei l'ultima versione di virtual box ho scaricato il pacchetto deb dal sito ma non riesco
<jester-> Mauy: doppio click sul deb
<Mauy> mi da errore
<glpiana> Mauy, che errore?
<Mauy> petta che mo riprovo e te lo dico
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> adesso faccio doppio click sul pacchetto apre il software center carica e non fa nulla
<Mauy> mi sa che si è impallato il software center provo a riavviare
<glpiana> ok
<Trim_> Ho notato che il mio computer si avvia con Ubuntu in modalità sicura, come posso tornare ad un avvio normale ?
<Mauy> devo ave combinato qualcosa prima ho lanciato da terminale dei comandi trovati su un sito inerenti al software center ed ora non va piu posso tornare indietro annullando i comandi???
<filo1234> Mauy: tipo? che comandi?
<Mauy> aspetta che ricerco perchè ho riavviato
<glpiana> Trim_, modalità grafica intendi?
<Trim_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> Trim_, dopo aver fatto cosa?
<Mauy> mi dai il nk per il pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Trim_> non ho fatto niente è partito cosi
<glpiana> Trim_, apri un terminale e digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698386/
<glpiana> Mauy, che versione di ubntu hai?
<Mauy> 11.04
<filo1234> Mauy: quei comandi sono giusti
<glpiana> Mauy, se hai dato quei comandi hai messo il repository per maverick
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: gksu software-properties
<Mauy> aspetta perchè ne ho dati altri che non ritrovo
<glpiana> Mauy, se dai history nel temrinale vedi i comandi che hai dato
<Mauy> provo
<Trim_> glpiana, comando non trovato
<glpiana> Trim_, naaa, controlla cosa hai scritto
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698391/
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, dai gksu software-properties-gtk
<Trim_> glpiana,  riprovato, non trova il comando
<glpiana> Mauy, vai nella terza scheda e modifica il repository di virtualbox
<glpiana> Trim_, metti su  pastebin quel che scrivi
<Mauy> intendi altro software
<glpiana> Mauy, al posto di maverick scrivi natty
<Trim_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Mauy, sì
<jester-> Mauy: why sudo rm -r lost+found
<Mauy> non trovo maverick
<glpiana> Mauy, vedi il repository di virtualbox?
<Mauy> perchè non la volevo in d mi dava fastidio
<Mauy> si
<Mauy>  ho dato modifica
<glpiana> Mauy, seleziona e clicca su modifica
<glpiana> ecco, cosa leggi?
<Mauy> fatto
<jester-> Mauy: secondo te ce l'hanno messa per  sport la lost+found?
<Trim_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/698397/
<Mauy> distribuzione feisty
<glpiana> Trim_, sg1@sg1-Stargate:~$ sg1 <---- ???????
<glpiana> Mauy, feisty? azz. metti natty
<Mauy> ok
<glpiana> Trim_, questo te lo sei inventato :)
<Trim_> glpiana, no sono io
<glpiana> Mauy, e già che ci sei controlla anche gli altri
<Mauy> ok
<glpiana> Trim_, sì, ma è il tuo username, non un comando
<glpiana> Trim_, comunque ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Trim_, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trim_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> Trim_, dopodichè riavvia
<Mauy> aia mi da errore e non mi fa aprire il gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Mauy, allora, cerca di non andare per i fatti tuoi e fai una cosa per volta.
<glpiana> Mauy, hai modificato i repository?
<Mauy> scusa
<Mauy> si
<glpiana> Mauy, hai chiuso software properties?
<Mauy> si
<glpiana> Mauy, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Mauy, poi copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698402/
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<Trim_> glpiana,  riavvio
<glpiana> ok
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698404/
<jester-> LOL wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> Mauy, cancella le ultime righe, da wget in poi
<Trim_> glpiana, perfetto grazie
<glpiana> Trim_, :)
<Mauy> fatto era quello che avevo aggiunto io ora?
<glpiana> Mauy, perchè tu l'abbia aggiunto rimane un mistero. chiudi e salva
<glpiana> Mauy, poi: sudo apt-get update
<Mauy> perchè c'era sul sito che ho guardato
<glpiana> Mauy, siti con guide fatte ad mentulam canis
<Mauy> scusate è che non volevo disturbare qui e invece ho fatto casini
<filo1234> Mauy: e ci hai disturbato 2 volte così
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> lol
<Mauy> adesso è andato ma alla fine scrive questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/698409/
<glpiana> !gpgerr | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> Mauy: nel terminale wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add
<Mauy> scusate ma non ho capito una mazza
<glpiana> Mauy, dai il comando di jester-
<Mauy> ok
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: come andiamo a funghi?
<Mauy> ora ho questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/698411/
<pioggianelbosco> richiesta assistenza per avanzamento ubuntu da 8.04 a 10.04
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ieri ti ho indicato una guida
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: alt-F2 e scrivici update-manager -d
<lattaio> ciao , ho scaricato ubuntu l'ho messo su cd ma non riesco a farlo partire per la prima installazione, help me please
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoLucid
<glpiana> lattaio, il disco viene letto all'avvio? il bios è impostato perchè possa partire da cd?
<filo1234> lattaio: il disco funziona su altri pc?
<lattaio> purtroppo non so come si fa
<glpiana> lattaio, per entrare nel bios devi vedere che tasto viene indicato all'avivo del pc
<lattaio> ho provato a digitare f1 bakspace ma non parte
<glpiana> lattaio, poi devi cercare qualcosa di relativo al device (dispositivo) di boot
<pioggianelbosco> prima di tutto per favore ditemi come si recupera la cronologia della chat, ho provato ieri con le indicazioni che mi avete fornito ma non sono riuscito a vederle.
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, in sti giorni non viene loggato il canale perchè manca locobot
<lattaio> la cosa è complicata , io sono un profano
<lattaio> mi sa tanto che ubuntu lo puoi usare solo se sei un mago dell'informatica....
<glpiana> Mauy, lascia perdere quel messaggio e prova a installare virtualbox: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Mauy> ok
<pioggianelbosco> locobot??e va bene allora non dipendeva da me!Non sono così tardona!!
<glpiana> lattaio, far partire il pc da cd serve per installare qualsiasi sistema. non è prerogativa di ubuntu
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, vai in home/.xhat
<LjL> lattaio: per quello sarebbe lo stesso se dovessi installare Windows, il CD bisogna che si avvii
<lattaio> gia se mi parli di device boot , bios , me ne vado all'aceto
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, vai in home/.xhat2
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698414/
<glpiana> Steeler, xchat2 :)
<lattaio> io l'ho messo su cd ma vedo che non ha preso tutto lo spazio di mb
<lattaio> probabilmente non l'ho messo bene su cd
<glpiana> lattaio, come hai masterizzato?
<LjL> lattaio: quello non importa. piuttosto, quando avvii il computer, all'inizio inizio, ti dice qualcosa tipo "Premere F10 per scegliere il disco d'avvio" (in inglese, e il tasto può essere diverso)?
<pioggianelbosco> per favore sarebbe bene avere un interlocutore alla volta altrimenti non ci capisco più niente,chi si offre?
<lattaio> mah ha fatto tutto da solo , hafatto i tre passi ed è andato su cd , non ho dato la velocità di masterizzazione
<glpiana> Mauy,  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 54422A4B98AB5139 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<lattaio> no non mi dice niente parte in windows e basta
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, /.xchat2/xchatlogs
<LjL> lattaio, *prima* di partire in Windows sicuramente c'è una qualche schermata
<lattaio> mi sa che mi farò spedire il cd e la faccio finita
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698415/
<lattaio> ljl non so non sono esperto so solo che parte in windows , da qualche schermata e dice qualcosa , ma fa tutto da solo
<glpiana> Mauy, ma che piffero hai scritto nel terminale? :D
<Mauy> quello che mi hai postato
<glpiana> Mauy, no, io non ti ho scritto: @ChanServ@FloodBotIt1@ubottu-ita7xairgnoxAizramalbatr0ssandtorgattemptBetaBrainBrutus-caveat-clakesdikdustenzotibevczfilo1234firezGabiglpianago^Holdenhurbu_jester-K99Brainkapokey09876lattaioLjLlollo64itmarcello1MarkDJermassimo18Mauymellonimicmordmlazzari2MoL0ToVNeuromancer_Otacon22OverMepapioggianelboscoptkdevRanXeroXrekremix_tjSaaMmY1samba_sanovaseawolfShin3SteelerTrim_ubot-itubuntulog_ugoneustatbot-itvitoowelt
<glpiana> allwhite_sheep[anubi]
<glpiana> @ChanServ@FloodBotIt1@ubottu-ita7xairgnoxAizramalbatr0ssandtorgattemptBetaBrainBrutus-caveat-clakesdikdustenzotibevczfilo1234firezGabiglpianago^Holdenhurbu_jester-
<ubottu-it> glpiana: Error: "ChanServ@FloodBotIt1@ubottu-ita7xairgnoxAizramalbatr0ssandtorgattemptBetaBrainBrutus-caveat-clakesdikdustenzotibevczfilo1234firezGabiglpianago^Holdenhurbu_jester-" is not a valid command.
<Mauy> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 54422A4B98AB5139 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<lattaio> cmq grz lo stesso proverò a farmi spedire il cd
<LjL> lattaio: forse ti conviene farti aiutare da qualcuno che ha almeno un po' di dimestichezza nell'installare sistemi operativi. se ordini il CD da farti spedire non cambia niente, devi comunque fare in modo che il computer avvii da CD
<glpiana> !installazione | lattaio l'hai letta sta guida?
<ubot-it> lattaio l'hai letta sta guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mauy> lattaio per il boot da cd ti posso aiutare
<glpiana> Mauy, dai scrivi sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698418/
<glpiana> Mauy, dai sudo apt-get update    e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> Mauy, anzi, mi correggono dalla regia
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<lattaio> l'ho letta , ma per uno inesperto come me diventa difficile comprendere
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698420/
<glpiana> lattaio, comunque per la questione avvio da cd, riavvia il pc e guarda quello che appare a schermo appena si accende
<Mauy> lattaio hai un fisso o un portatile
<lattaio> cmq gra a tutti per gli aiuti ,
<lattaio> ho un fisso
<Mauy> ok
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: apt-cache search virtualbox
<Mauy> spegni il pc all'avvio continui a premere sulla tastiera il taso canc finche non appare un menu
<glpiana> Mauy, non è canc per tutti i bios
<Mauy> il 99 per cento si
<Mauy> spero di avere culo
<glpiana> ma va là (cit.)
<lattaio> )
<glpiana> <glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: apt-cache search virtualbox  <--- io aspetto
<filo1234> lattaio: potrebbe pure essere F8 per scegliere il boot, ma dovresti comunque essee sicuro che il cd sia masterizzato bene
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698422/
<glpiana> Mauy, secondo me non c'è il repo. controlla con sudo apt-get update
<a7x> glpiana?!
<Mauy> bhe io inizierei a mettere il boot da cd poi vediamo
<glpiana> a7x, dimmi
<lattaio> ed è questo il problema filo , sono convinto che il cd non è masterizzato bene
<a7x> glpiana dimmi tu
<a7x> hai nominato 62 persone
<lattaio> ho usato un cd riscrivibile da 700 mb , va bene ?
<glpiana> a7x, ah ecco :) leggi appena sopra :D
<a7x> ahahahaha glpiana
<filo1234> lattaio: non è il cd in se il problema, è come viene masterizzato
<lattaio> ho anche un chiavetta da gb ma non ho saputo mettere ubuntu
<pioggianelbosco> Steeler: sono andata in../.xchat2/xchatlogs è tutto in inglese non lo conosco! potete seguirmi passo passo?
<glpiana> Mauy, mi sa che ho capito il rpoblema dove sta
<lattaio> ma non ho trovato dove indicare la velocità di masterizzazione
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698423/
<glpiana> Mauy, la guida ti ha fatto mettere un repo vecchio
<Mauy> dimmi
<Mauy> ok eliminiamolo
<lattaio> se è riscrivibile in teoria potrei riscriverlo , ma non è quello il problema perchè ho altri cd
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, /.xchat2/xchatlogs/FreeNode-#ubuntu-it.log
<glpiana> Mauy, riapri software-properties-gtk, leva il repo di vbox e poi metti quelli indicati qui https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Mauy> ok provo
<glpiana> Mauy, questo per la precisione: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, qui ci sono i log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/
<lattaio> ho guardato ora sul cd e non c'è niente
<glpiana> è solo su freenode che non siamo loggati
<glpiana> lattaio, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Davide_86> Buongiorno a tutti
<lattaio> ok ora copio tutta la pagina con i consigli che mi avete dato e provo di nuovo
<lattaio> grz mille a tutti
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: cosa ci devo fare? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/ è in inglese e non lo conosco!
<Mauy> fatto ora che comando do?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, -.- i numeri sono uguali sia in inglese che in italiano
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Mauy,  e poi provi con l'install. o lo cerchi da software center. stacco a dopo
<Mauy> ma da software center mi da la versione dove non funzionano le usb
<pioggianelbosco> Se volete aiutarmi dovete rendervi comprensibili,proprio come fa un maestro con un bimbo!partite dal fatto che non capisco niente!altrimenti non riesco a seguirvi,per voi è tutto facile!
<Mauy> fantastico grazie glpiana ora mi installa il pacchetto scaricato
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: quali numeri? io devo avanzare ubuntu da 8 a 10, ho già provato con l'avanzamento in Gestore Aggiornamenti ma si è fermato prima comunicandomi : DAL SISTEMA-AMMINISTRAZIONE-GESTORE AGGIORNAMENTI DEL PC: AVANZAMENTO DISTRIBUZIONE A 10.04 LTS UBUNTU: Impossibile installare gli avanzamenti di versione Errore durante il commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependenc
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: probabilmente hai pacchetti installaati da repo esterni
<filo1234> e questo è uno dei motivi per cui non andrebbe fatto...
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: repo esterni? e quindi
<filo1234> e quindi non riesce ad aggiornare per quel motivo
<filo1234> prova prima di tutto ad eliminare i repo esterni e ritenta...sempre che poi vada tutto a buon fine
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: cosa devo fare?
<filo1234> altriemnti fai un backup e reinstalli
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> !paste | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> jester ci sei?
<jester->  Mauy eh
<Mauy> Mauy: why sudo rm -r lost+found
<Mauy> prima mi hai scritto questo
<Mauy> cosa succede se la elimino
<jester-> Mauy: per es che fsck ha problemi
<jester-> Mauy: e che comunque non bisognerebbe segare roba fuori dalla home
<Mauy> tfsck cos'è
<jester-> Mauy: il tool che fa lo scandisk
<Mauy> ok
<Mauy> l'ho cancellata perchè ho creato una partizione nuova e la volevo vuota
<jester-> come avranno problemi altre applicazioni che usano quella cartella
<Mauy> se mi dici che è meglio averla mi spieghi come si fa
<jester-> Mauy: fa parte del filesystem
<Mauy> ok posso rimetterla
<Mauy> ???
<jester-> Mauy: sudo mkdir lost+found
<jester-> Mauy: sudo mkdir /lost+found
<jester-> mancava /
<Mauy> con questo comando capisce che deve metterla solo in d
<jester-> Mauy: in D?
<jester-> non esistono lettere per i device in linux
<Mauy> si penso di averla tolta solo dalla nuova partizione
<jester-> Mauy: entri nella partizione col terminale e fai
<jester-> Mauy: sudo mkdir lost+found
<jester-> Mauy: sudo mkdir /ndo/cazzo/stalapartizione/lost+found
<Mauy> col terminale non so fare una mazza come entro nella partizione
<drakentohell> ciao a tutti
<drakentohell> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<drakentohell> i video in steraming mi vanno odiosamente a scatti
<drakentohell> mentre su widows xp andavano giu tranquilli
<drakentohell> da cosa può dipendere e come posso risolvere il problema?
<K99Brain> drakentohell, dai driver video oppure dagli effetti attivi/disattivi
<K99Brain> drakentohell, ad esempio a me, stranamente, vanno un po a scatti se li metto in full screnn e gli effetti sono disattivati
<drakentohell> si ma i driver dove li prendo?
<drakentohell> tieni conto che uso ubuntu 11.04 da tipo 5 giorni
<drakentohell> :-D
<drakentohell> che è una maniera carina per dire che sono diversamente abile nell'uso di questo sistema operativo
<pioggianelbosco> AVANZAMENTO DISTRIBUZIONE A 10.04 LTS UBUNTU: Impossibile installare gli avanzamenti di versione Errore durante il commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, robably a dependency cycle.' Ripristino dello stato originale del sistema. filo1234
<pioggianelbosco> mi sembra di capire che non è questo il luogo per ricevere aiuti concreti "sostenibili" anche per gli analfabeti informatici,altro che Open source!forse qualcuno dovrebbe scendere dal piedistallo!?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: piu semplicemente non siamo scesi dalla montagna con la piena ed a un certo punto i troll li ignoriamo
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: cosa sono i troll?
<massimo18> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<blue_> buongiorno ho un problema con amule da id alto passa a id basso e devo settare di nuovo il router perche nel pannello informazione connessione cambia indirizzo ip
<jester-> blue_:serve la rete in ip statico per avere sempre lo stesso ip
<jester-> e ne rutter aprire la porta su qull'ip
<CronoMax> Buongiorno. Vorrei porre un quesito.  Ho configurato su UBUNTU un server FTP . Se accedo dalla rete interna tutto ok. Se accedo dall'esterno, arrivo ad inserire User e PW ma poi non và più avanti .
<blue_> configuro il router poi dopo un po di tempo controllo informazione connessione e vedo che indirizzo ip e diverso da quello che ho impostato sul router
<jester-> <jester-> blue_:serve la rete in ip statico per avere sempre lo stesso ip
<jester-> <jester-> e ne rutter aprire la porta su qull'ip
<pioggianelbosco> scusate non volevo dare disturbo a nessuno,volevo solo un aiuto,questa chat mi è stata indicata da Ubuntu, ma forse mi sono sbagliata
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: più che altro la gente lavora...anche se sta qui dentro a cercare di aiutare la gente
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: e poi ti ho detto gia cosa fare mi pare...
<filo1234> sto ancora aspettando il risultato del comando che ti ho chiesto
<jester-> e sono 2 giorni che qualcuno cerca di farlo ma da buon trollo ti guardi bene dal seguire
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: jester- ho chiesto aiuto passo passo perchè non comprendo,non riesco a seguire,non conosco l'inglese,ho fatto ciò che mi avete chiesto ma non è servito,forse mi sbaglio!!
<Aizram> che vuol dire non conosco l'inglese? qui si parla l'italiano
<jester-> Aizram: lasaperd
<Aizram> magari è pure dislessica :P
<Aizram> ok jester-
<Aizram> ignore :P
<blue_> ma col router vecchio dlink dsl 2640b era tutto normale senza ip statico ora ho un dlink 2740b  ho notato un problema con abbassamento tensione elettrica si refrescia sara questo il problema
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: ubot-it cosa indica la parola "paste"?
<blue_> questa e la prima volta che mi succede questo problema con amule ho sempre   in passato non mi e mai capitato questo problema sia con ubuntu  che windows
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, vabbè, io ci ho provato
<Aizram> glpiana, lol
<jester-> glpiana: però è un po lento a trollare nè
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: leggi cosa ti dice ubot-it
<Aizram> nemmeno io ero così le prime volte ... o sì?
<Aizram> :P
<glpiana> blue_, come è configurata ora la tua connesione? dhcp o statico?
<filo1234> peggio
<blue_> dhcp
<Aizram> smack filo1234
<jester-> Aizram: uno che ha una 8.04 quindi ha linux da 3 anni cosa ti dice?
<glpiana> blue_, e perchè non lo configuro statico come era sul router vecchio in modo da toglierti il dubbio?
<Aizram> mi dice male jester- :P
<blue_> sul router vecchio era sempre dhcp
<glpiana> blue_, sorry, non avevo letto il senza
<jester-> Aizram: a me dice che o pia pel culo o non c'è speranza
<glpiana> a dopo
<jester-> romane il mistero di come lo abbia messo e usato
<jester-> rimane*
<Aizram> lol
<blue_> ora se aggiorno il router con ip che mi da info connessione ho id alto  poi dopo un giorno forse di piu o di meno (devo controllare) controllo amule e vedo id basso
<filo1234> blue_: ma di che ip parli?
<blue_> ip che devo mettere per aprire porte amule nel router
<filo1234> blue_: dico.. di che ip parli?
<blue_> ora e 192.168.1.4  quello che ho settato nel router e diverso
<filo1234> ?
<blue_> lo aggiorno e tra qulche ora non so di preciso controllo amule e vedo id basso
<mauy> ciao sono di nuovo qui come abilito le usb per virtualbox?
<filo1234> mauy: chiudi virtualbox
<mauy> si
<filo1234> mauy: apri un terminale
<mauy> yes
<filo1234> dai questo comando sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<mauy> fatto
<filo1234> mauy: cosa ha dato come risultato?
<blue_> adesso ho cambiato ip  e mi da id alto il vecchio ip era 192.168.1.2
<filo1234> non è possibile che un router si cambi l'ip da solo
<mauy> aggiunta dell'utente ....al gruppo vboxusers fatto
<filo1234> a meno che non ci abbia buttato sopra della grappa
<blue_> il nuovo finisce con il 4
<massimo18> lol
<filo1234> mauy: ok fai un riavvio completo del pc e prova le usb
<blue_> ieri era 3
<mauy> ok grazie
<massimo18> -.-
<blue_> il pc sta acceso da giorni
<massimo18> blue_: ancora peggio
<massimo18> il router non cambia ip
<blue_> cosa mi da ip basso
<blue_> ora ho id alto tra unpo di tempo non so quando mi dara id basso e devo riconfigurare di nuovo il router
<filo1234> blue_: comunque non è un problema di Ubuntu e inerente al canale
<blue_>  con indirizzo ip nuovo
<filo1234> se vuoi spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> !chat | blue_
<ubot-it> blue_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nuaman> scusate come fare il collegamento sul destop
<nuaman> e ho istalla il programma su wine
<nicotano> salve
<nuaman>  scusate come fare il collegamento sul destop
<nuaman>  e ho istalla il programma su wine
<K99Brain> nuaman, un collegamento sul desktop per avviare un programma intendi?
<K99Brain> nuaman, quello basta che fai click destro > crea lanciatore
<nuaman> si
<nuaman> ma
<nuaman> che nn si vede lo schermo
<nuaman> del
<glpiana> !enter | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nuaman> programma che apro
<K99Brain> nuaman, non ho ben capito cosa è che non vedi
<K99Brain> nuaman, click destro > crea lanciatore > metti un nome qualunque e poi metti il comando da lanciare
<nuaman> vieni  ti parlo in chat privato
<K99Brain> nuaman, tu che programma devi aprire?
<K99Brain> no, qui
<nuaman> ok
<nuaman> allora quando apro un gioco nn si vede
<K99Brain> che gioco?
<nuaman> nostale
<glpiana> nuaman, è per linux?
<nuaman> no
<nuaman> lo
<nuaman> so
<glpiana> !enter | nuaman
<ubot-it> nuaman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nuaman> istallato su wine
<glpiana> nuaman, allora vai su winehq.org dove c'è il database dei programmi e vedi se può girare o meno
<glpiana> nuaman, per cortesia non scrivermi in privato
<nuaman> ok
<glpiana> nuaman, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<glpiana> nuaman, e chiudiamo l'off topic
<pioggianelbosco_> avete voglia di portare pazienza con me? era andata via la linea,già non ricordo come si recupera lo storico di questa chat,potete ripermelo?
<glpiana> !logs | pioggianelbosco_
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco_: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> secondo link
<K99Brain> nuaman, il comando è: wine Nostale.exe -doublebuffer -no3d
<nuaman> si
<K99Brain> nuaman, e se andavi su winehq che mi dicono che te lo avevano già suggerito giorni fa, lo vedevi subito
<nuaman> cosa dovevo fare subito
<lattaio> ciao a tt , io ho scaricato questo download con google crome :ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lattaio> va bene se lo uso insieme a windows ?
<glpiana> lattaio, in che senso "insieme"?
<xiao> in #ubuntu-it
<xiao> <-- ugone ha chiuso la connessione (Quit: Errore #152- Windows non trovato: (R)allegrati (F)esteggia (B)alla)
<xiao>  micmord ha chiuso la connessione (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<xiao> --> Aizram (~aizram@unaffiliated/aizram) entra in #ubuntu-it
<xiao>  andtorg (~andrea@host148-154-dynamic.12-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) entra in #ubuntu-it
<FloodBotIt1> xiao: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xiao>  bimba_ (~bimba_@net-188-217-72-97.cust.dsl.vodafone.it) entra in #ubuntu-it
<lattaio> vorrei usarlo per provarlo
<Aizram> e che c'è?
<glpiana> lattaio, masterizza il file che hai scaricato come descritto nella guida che ti ho indicato, poi avvia il pc con dentro il cd
<glpiana> Aizram, ?
<pioggianelbosco_> avanzamenti di versione Errore durante il commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.'
<lattaio> e sul sito di ubuntu c'è scritto : È possibile utilizzare Ubuntu di installazione di Windows per eseguire Ubuntu in abbinamento al sistema attuale.
<Aizram> xiao sta scrivendo cose strane glpiana
<nicotano> lattaio, metti il file iso su chiavetta usb con unetbootin oppure masterizza immagine su cd e poi avvia il pc col cd o chiavetta, dal menu scegli prova ubuntu senza installare
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, in un temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | pioggianelbosco_
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Aizram, xiao non è più in canale
<Aizram> ecco però c'era quando sono entrata
<lattaio> piano piano
<lattaio> cosa devo fare ora ?
<lattaio> un comando alla volte per favore
<lattaio> piana la guida è questa : http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> lattaio, no, te ne ho data una stamattina per la masterizzazione del file
<lattaio> questa ?
<lattaio>  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana:  Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, chiudi il gestore di pacchetti o quello dell'avanzamento e poi ridai il comando
<nicotano> lattaio, per masetrizzare qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> lattaio, secondo te s enon lo è la prima volta lo è la seconda?
<glpiana> !troll | lattaio
<ubot-it> lattaio: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana: Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<lattaio> uno chiede informazioni e vi incazzate
<lattaio> ma io non lo so
<lattaio> ma cosi pensate di aiutare la gente ?
<lattaio> mah !?
<lattaio> pensate che vi prenda per il culo ?
<Holden> !pazienza | lattaio
<ubot-it> lattaio: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filo1234> lattaio: nememno ripetendo le stesse cose 10 volete alle stesse persone si aiuta la gente
<lattaio> filo non è colpa mia se mi rispondete in 3 alla stessa domanda
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana: ed ora?
<filo1234> lattaio: si chiama irc è una chat di assistenza e funziona così...se non riesci a seguire ti consiglio di usare altri mezzi più tranquilli
<filo1234> !forum | lattaio
<ubot-it> lattaio: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<lattaio> cmq se volete vi faccio un altra domanda , volevo dire , ho scaricato installer , nel menu a tendina ci sono un casino di versioni di ubuntu , mi dice di prendere : Seleziona Ubuntu Desktop Edition dal menu a discesa , è quello giusto ?
<filo1234> nuaman: e 10 non usare il privato per cortesia
<filo1234> lattaio: si
<lattaio> ok
<nuaman> ok
<filo1234> nuaman: ti hanno ampiamente detto cosa fare, oltretutto non hai un problema con un programma contenuto nei repository ufficiali
<filo1234> nuaman: quindi o segui quello ch eti hanno detto o ti sposti in chat per cortesia
<lattaio> non c'è ubuntu desktop edition , prendo ubuntu 11.04 ? ovvero il prima della lista ? oppure quello con i386 ?
<nuaman> si ma non capisco
<filo1234> lattaio: i386
<lattaio> ok filo
<filo1234> nuaman: non possiamo farci nulla
<nuaman> si ma nn capisco filo
<filo1234> nuaman: non possiamo farci nulla
<nuaman> si ma se mi spighi megli capisco
<filo1234> nuaman: vediamo se così capisci...qui non trovi assistenza per quel programma ok?
<nuaman> ok
<filo1234> nonostante ti sia gia stato indicato cosa fare gia da ieri
<lattaio> filo mi da sta cosa : Browse to and select your ubuntu-11.04*.iso e non mi fa andare allo step 3
<gandalf88bis> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema su ubuntu 11.04 con mysql
<lattaio> mi dice di visitare ubuntu o help me di installer
<gandalf88bis> Non posso connettermi da un pc in rete al db sul mio pc. c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con questo specifico problema?
<lattaio> io per ora ubuntu sul download di crome
<filo1234> gandalf88bis: forse hai aìbiilitato l'accesso solo a localhost?
<lattaio> filo non hai una risposta per me ?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, copia tutto quello che è uscito nel terminale su pastebin
<lattaio> manami pure affancula se hai voglia di farlo
<gandalf88bis> filo1234: penso di no. Ho tolto il check da "disable networking"
<nicotano> lattaio, che vuoi sapere?
<filo1234> lattaio: scusa ma non riesco a capirti
<gandalf88bis> in più ho concesso i privilegi ad un utente specifico per connettersi ad un certo db
<lattaio> nico sono fermo allo step 2 di installer
<filo1234> gandalf88bis: eh si ma solo da localhost? o da tutti gli ip?
<nicotano> lattaio, stai installando ?
<lattaio> si
<lattaio> ma mi ferma allo step 2
<nicotano> e cosa ti chiede ?
<lattaio> il browse
<gandalf88bis> filo1234:  ho eseguito il comando mysql -u pippo -p -e "grant all on test.* to 'pippo' identified by 'pippo'"
<nicotano> lattaio, scusa ma non è installazione di ubuntu, cosa stai cercando di installare?
<gandalf88bis> filo1234: concederlo in rete non so il comando che devo eseguire.
<lattaio> ubuntu 11.04
<nicotano> lattaio, hai scaricato il file iso? lo hai masterizzato su cd o hai fatto una chiavetta bootabile ?
<lattaio> e poi mi da sta scritta in verde allo step 2 :Browse to and select your ubuntu-11.04*.iso
<filo1234> gandalf88bis: grant ... to `pippo`@`%`
<filo1234> gandalf88bis: grant ... to 'pippo'@%'
<filo1234> uhmmmm
<filo1234> gandalf88bis: grant ... to 'pippo'@'%'
<lattaio> nico  ho solo scaricato ubuntu e unetbootwin e installer usb e BASTA
<filo1234> gandalf88bis: di default imposta il grant per conessioni solo da localhost
<glpiana> lattaio, hai già il file iso o sbaglio?
<nicotano> lattaio, lancia installer usb per preparare la chiavetta
<lattaio> adesso sto provando a crearlo secondo la guida ma sono fermo allo step 2
<filo1234> coj il % gli dici da tuttio gli host
<lattaio> e l'ho lanciato nico
<lattaio> ma sono fermo allo step 2
<glpiana> lattaio, hai già il file iso o sbaglio?
<nicotano> lattaio, non so cos'è questo step 2  vuole che tu gli dia il percorso fel file iso che hai scaricato
<lattaio> il file iso non so cos'è
<nicotano> ahi
<lattaio> ho quello che ho detto sopra e basta
<glpiana> lattaio, è un file .iso?
<nicotano> questo windows che nasconde le estensioni
<lattaio> e doc'è ?
<nicotano> lattaio, il file iso ubuntu che hai scaricato
<lattaio> e dov'è ?
<glpiana> lattaio, sarà dove gli hai detto di salvarlo
<lattaio> ce l'ho sul download di crome
<nicotano> lattaio> nico  ho solo scaricato ubuntu e unetbootwin e installer usb e BASTA
<lattaio> e ce li in crome tutti e 3
<lattaio> li ho in crome dowload tutti e 3
<gandalf88bis> filo1234: per vedere se le modifiche sono state effettuate devo riavviare il demone mysql?
<glpiana> lattaio, cercali e vedi in che percorso sono
<lattaio> ma se te l'ho detto
<lattaio> sono in download
<glpiana> lattaio, perfetto, se sai in che directory sono, metti la spunta in unetbootin a diskimage , clicca su browse e recati in dowload di chrome
<nicotano> lattaio, allora se hai un pulsante che ti fa scegliare il file apri la cartella download e scegli ubuntu
<pioggianelbosco_>  glpiana  ho appena inviato su paste,
<glpiana> lattaio, seleziona il file e procedi come spiega la guida
<gandalf88bis> filo1234: niente da fare... sempre errore 10061
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, copia qui l'inidirzzo della pagina in modo che lo vediamo anche noi
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698492/
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, ora scrivi: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, e ancora metti quello che esce su pastebin come hai fatto ora
<pioggianelbosco_> come vedete,qualcosa piano piano, con la vostra pazienza,riesco ad imparare a fare..!
<lattaio> piana dove lo trovo diskimage ?
<glpiana> lattaio, guarda le figure di questo link http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<glpiana> lattaio, è come quello che stai usando tu il programma?
<lattaio> si piana , ora provo a inserire i dati
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco_,  hai una versione di ubuntu troppo vecchia non si aggiorna più e forse neanche installi più programmi installati ubuntu nuova
<glpiana> bobbybong, dici che non riesce proprio ad avanzare a 10.04?
<lattaio> piana ci sono , ho messo unetbootwin in diskimage , do l'ok ?
<glpiana> lattaio, no, in disk image devi mettere limmagine di ubuntu che hai scaricato
<glpiana> lattaio, quella che hai detto di avere sotto i download di chrome
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698495/
<bobbybong> glpiana, non so può provare do-release-upgrade visto che era una LTS e passare alla 10.04 sempre che quel comando era implementato nella 8.04
<lattaio> ok tolgo untbootwin e metto ubuntu desktop 1385 da 687 megabyte , ok ?
<glpiana> bobbybong, probabilmente sì. ma anche a me sembra più semplice una nuova installazione
<glpiana> lattaio, sì
<lattaio> ok ci sono , do l'ok ?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, scrivi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy*
<glpiana> lattaio, prova
<lattaio> mi dice impossibile trovare il disco , sigh,
<lattaio> inserire il disco nell'unità
<lattaio> ma il disco c'è e pure la chiavetta
<glpiana> lattaio, in basso hai indicato tutto correttamente? la chiavetta usb è inserita?
<lattaio> cosa dovevo indicare in basso ?
<bobbybong> lattaio, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ che è poi dove hai scaricato unebootin c'è tutta laspiegazione con le immagini di come usare il programma
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, ci sei ancora?
<pioggianelbosco_> sto facendo copia incolla
<lattaio> ora si è piantato e mi dive disco non presente , vado su unetbootwin e mi dice che ha appena scaricato 7 file su 197 , mah
<pioggianelbosco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698500/
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, ok, ora dai sudo apt-get update       di nuovo
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, quando temrina digita: sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager update-manager-core
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, quando avrà reinstallato i pacchetti riproviamo l'upgrade
<lattaio> però l'estrazione dei file sta andando avanti lo stesso , che faccio ? gliela faccio fare ? o stacco la spina ?
<glpiana> lattaio, in ogni caso non staccare la spina :)
<lattaio> io stacco
<lattaio> piana io cmq ti ringrazio lo stesso per la pazienza che hai avuto
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana:  il terminale mi richiede la password ma non me la fa più mettere||
<glpiana> lattaio, in ogni caso, anche se riuscissi a  fare la chiavetta, resterebbe sempre il problema del boot
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, come non te la fa mettere? al massimo non te la mostra
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, scrivi e premi invio
<lattaio> cmq sta andando avanti ha estratto 26 file
<lattaio> e il boot non è risolvibile ?
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana: giovanni@binarioetico:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for giovanni:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for giovanni:
<glpiana> lattaio, fin che non guardi la schemrata di avvio del pc no. una volta che ci dici che tasti e che opzioni da si può provare
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, scrivila giusta :D
<lattaio> ok piana
<lattaio> allora mi consigli di aspettare che estrae i file ?
<glpiana> lattaio, sì
<lattaio> è lentissimo , ne ha estratti 26 su 191
<glpiana> lattaio, che posso farci?
<lattaio> è normale ?
<lattaio> )
<glpiana> lattaio, mai usato unetbootin
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana:  CHE SIGNIFICA :D? il terminale non mi fa scrivere ne fare copia incolla
<lattaio> apposto siamo, ok mi fumo una sigaretta e aspetto
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, :D <--- è una faccina che ride
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, se ti chiede la password devi scriverla anche se non la vedi e poi premi invio
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, altro non so che dirti non avendo sotto gli ochci il tuo schermo
<pioggianelbosco_> glpiana:  l'ho fatto,fino a prima funzionava!
<cyberpork> salve! ho un problema col desktop remoto. in pratica quando avvio il pc non mi compaiono i servfer nella colonna a sinistra mentre se mi disconetto e mi riconnetto dalla rete compaiono e si connettono regolarmente, come posso fare per ovviare a questo problema?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, prova a premere ctrl+x
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, dunque?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco_, ok, io devo andare
<glpiana> stacco
<cyberpork> devo cambiare qualcosa nelle impostazioni della rete o nelle applicazioni d'avvio?
<pioggianelbosco_> gandalf88bis:  mi spiace,spero tu possa riprendere ad aiutarmi presto,grazie
<gandalf88bis> pioggianelbosco_: ehm... aiutarti? come?
<pioggianelbosco_>  glpiana_, scusa gandalf88bis mi spiace,spero tu possa riprendere ad aiutarmi presto,grazie
<pioggianelbosco_> c'è qualcuno che può continuare ad aiutarmi al posto di glpiana che è dovuto sospendere
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, qual è il problema?
<pioggianelbosco_> riesci a leggere la mia conversazione con glpiana?
<enzotib> vediamo, ...
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: ora sarei a questo punto..http://paste.ubuntu.com/698533/
<cyberpork> salve! ho un problema col desktop remoto. in pratica quando avvio il pc non mi compaiono i servfer nella colonna a sinistra mentre se mi disconetto e mi riconnetto dalla rete compaiono e si connettono regolarmente, come posso fare per ovviare a questo problema?
<cyberpork>  devo cambiare qualcosa nelle impostazioni della rete o nelle applicazioni d'avvio?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, e hai premuto INVIO?
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: invio di cosa?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, "Continuare [S/n]? "
<enzotib> cyberpork, ma di che colonna di sinistra parli?
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  no no l'ho fatto,ci potrebbero essere implicazioni sul sistema?
<cyberpork> enzotib, quella dove compaiono i server
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, no, vai tranquillo
<enzotib> cyberpork, non ti seguo
<cyberpork> enzotib, nell'applicazione "visualizzatore desktop remoti"
<cyberpork> enzotib, di ubuntu
<enzotib> cyberpork, ah ok
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: si o no?
<cyberpork> enzotib, in pratica non si connette e non escono i server  ma se disconnetto e riconnetto la rete senza riavviare il pc li vede
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, No che non ci sono problemi, quindi rispondi sì alla domanda "continuare" oppure premi invio, che è lo stesso
<enzotib> cyberpork, che tipo di connessione hai?
<cyberpork> enzotib, con un router adsl
<cyberpork> enzotib, e i pc sono in lan col cavo
<enzotib> cyberpork, usi networkmanager?
<enzotib> (cioè il default di ubuntu)
<cyberpork> enzotib, yes! quello di default
<enzotib> cyberpork, hai mica impostato la connessione come "Disponibile per tutti gli utenti"?
<cyberpork> yes
<cyberpork> enzotib, yes!
<cyberpork> enzotib, devo togliere la spunta? è solo quello il problema?
<enzotib> cyberpork, io speravo il contrario, che non ci fosse, e di risolvere mettendola
<enzotib> cyberpork, comunque farei comunque la prova a toglierla, ma non ci credo molto
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698537/
<cyberpork> enzotib,  ci provo o è inutile?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ok, mi pare che non ci sono errori?
<enzotib> cyberpork, prova
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ma qual era il problema? la conversazione va indietro fino a prima delle 13.00, e non ho molta voglia di leggere
<cyberpork> enzotib,  nada
<enzotib> cyberpork, ha già riavviato per fare la prova?
<cyberpork> enzotib, no asp
<cyberpork> enzotib, a tra poc
<enzotib> ok
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: avanzamenti di versione da 8.04 a 10.04 di Ubuntu:Errore durante il commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ed ora a che punto sei?
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  a questo punto(http://paste.ubuntu.com/698537/ ) cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ecco quello lo so, l'ho letto
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, mi chiedevo se avevi già idea di cosa fare dopo, io non lo so
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: ho bisogno di fare questo benedetto avanzamento a 10.04,in precedenza,prima di tutti questi passaggi sul terminale avevo provato ma senza riuscirci
<cyberpork_> enzotib, niente
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ma hai preso in considerazione la possibbilità di fare una nuova installazione?
<enzotib> (con una bbi)
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  mi sono lasciato guidare da glpiana, ora non saprei nemmeno come fare una nuova installazione e cosa è una bbi?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, lascia stare la bbi, mi riferivo al fatto che ho scritto, sbagliando, possibilità con due b
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, se puoi salvare i tuoi dati da qualche parte, per esempio un disco esterno, o una pendrive, fare una nuova installazione è abbastanza semplice
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: ma dopo questi passaggi in terminale può avere senso riprovare a fare l'avanzamento?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, certo, puoi provare
<cyberpork_> enzotib, niente
<enzotib> cyberpork_, sì, ho letto, ma non so che altro dirti
<cyberpork_> enzotib, ok grazie lo stesso
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  allora ora provo,semmai dopo ti trovo? scusa sono un analfabeta informatico davvero non ci capisco nulla,semmai mi puoi accompagnare passo passo all'installazione?
<mtb-vero_> salve....mi saprebbe dire qualcuno ...come mai ubuntu 11...dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti ... mi si blocca  e sono costretto a spegnere il pc e riavviarlo  dopodiche non si blocca piu
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, per il momento ci sono
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:per ora ho rilevato questo messaggio: Supporto terminato per alcune applicazioni:http://paste.ubuntu.com/698553/ ora mi dovrò scollegare per proseguire nell'avanzamento distribuzione 10.04 ?
<philips_> salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nell'installazione di un programma in phyton ?
<philips_> *python
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, sembra un messaggio abbastanza innocuo
<enzotib> philips_, che programma?
<philips_> notalon è un programma per prendere appunti
<philips_> una specie di editor di testo
<philips_> ho installato le dipendenze che mi chiedeva, ho letto il readme del file ma non riesco proprio
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: per proseguire nell'avviare avanzamento di versione mi raccomanda di chiudere tutte le applicazioni aperte,è compresa anche questa connessione tra le applicazioni?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ma no, lasciala aperta
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: Impossibile installare gli avanzamenti di versione  Errore durante il commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.' Ripristino dello stato originale del sistema
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, prova a disinstallare quel pacchetto: sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org-writer2latex
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: come si fa a disinstallare,dove devo andare?non a quel paese spero!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, ti ho scritto il comando, copialo in un terminale ed eseguilo
<koks> ciao a tutti, che voi sappiate è possible vedere un log delle accensioni /spegnimenti del pc o semplicemente vedere l'ultima volta cheè stato spento/acceso?
<koks> mi rispondo da solo ho trovato in sistema amministrazione il file di log da consultare grazie!
<enzotib> c'era un comando migliore per koks, pazienza
<philips_> :D
<Aizram> k99Brain ♥ ◕‿◕ ♥
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: il terminale mi presenta questo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/698563/
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, mi fai la cortesia, la prossima volta, di mettere il link separato da altri caratteri prima e dopo, così che ci posso cliccare sopra?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, puoi fare uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | pioggianelbosco_
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  cos'è uno screenshot?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, una immagine dello schermo del tuo pc
<philips_> qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi quando compare questo messaggio "running install_data error: can't copy 'n': doesn't exist or not a regular file" cosa significa
<enzotib> o per lo meno della finestra utile
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: come si fa?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, Alt-Stamp
<enzotib> philips_, sembrerebbe che vuole copiare un file di nome n che non esiste
<philips_> quindi presumo sia un errore dei sorgenti, ma ho pure scaricato una versione precedente dei sorgenti ma mi da lo stesso errore.
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  ho fatto il salvataggio della schermata del terminale e l'ho salvata su scrivania ora però come te la invio?
<enzotib> !imagebin | pioggianelbosco_
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<philips_> "There are still some loose ends with running ``python setup.py install`` on Linux, so it's best to run from a local directory." ma per local directory si intende anche la cartella documenti o altre ? oppure è una cartella specifica ?
<xiaoy> philips_, -.- è la cartella dove sta setup.py
<philips_> :D ahah ok ok grazie, allora ho fatto bene, ma non funziona
<enzotib> philips_, ok, mi funziona, con un po' di pazienza
<enzotib> sia nativo che con wine
<philips_> gentilemnte potresti dirmi come hai fatto, mi interessa nativo :)
<philips_> ormai non so più che soluzioni cercare
<enzotib> ho scaricato lo zip della 0.5.1
<enzotib> l'ho scompattato
<enzotib> ho reso eseguibile notalon.py
<enzotib> ho provato a lanciarlo ma mi dava degli errori
<enzotib> quindi ho installatp python-wxgtk2.8 e python-reportlab
<enzotib> ma continua a dare degli errori di font ttf non trovati
<enzotib> perché l'imbecille nella versione Linux i font non ce li ha messi, andrebbero nella directory res
<enzotib> puoi prenderli dalla versione Windows
<enzotib> capito?
<philips_> ok grazie mille per la disponibilità , l'unica cosa che non ho capito come hai resto eseguibile notalon.py
<enzotib> philips_, chmod +x noemfile
<enzotib> nomefile
<enzotib> così ci puoi fare doppio click
<philips_> ok grazie ora provo e poi riferisco l'esito :)
<philips_> enzotib :) funziona tutto alla perfezione grazie mille, mi hai risolto un bel problema .
<enzotib> bene
<enzotib> posso cancellarlo, allora
<philips_> si si :)
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: questa è la schermata  http://imagebin.org/176581
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, premi TAB, poi SPAZIO
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: scusa mi sono distratto, cos'è TAB?
<ugone> il tasto con  2 frecce orizzontali di fianco a q
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: ho premuto TAB e poi?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, spazio, oppure invio
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: non capisco cosa devo fare,perchè mi fai premere TAB..ciao ugone sei di nuovo on line? sono ancora qui a impazzire!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, fallo e basta, devi rispondere a quello che ti dice la finestra
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco_, se per una sciocchezze di questa stiamo da mezz'ora, mi sa che per novembre lo finisci questo avanzamento
<pioggianelbosco_> http://imagebin.org/176581
<enzotib> che vorrebbe dì?
 * enzotib sta cominciando a esasperarsi
<bobbybong>  pioggiarosa non riesci a capire che con il tab si sposta e quando diventa rosso può selezionarlo e va avanti
<enzotib> pioggiarosa? :)
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> :D
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: mi spiace, se vuoi riprendiamo da quando ti ho inviato l'immagine
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco_,
<bobbybong>  pioggianelbosco_  non riesci a capire che con il tab si sposta e quando diventa rosso può selezionarlo e va avanti
<airgnox> ragazzi firefox non mi apre piu' i link postati anche solo qua qlc ne sa il motivo ?
<airgnox> mi da questo errore
<airgnox> Esecuzione del processo figlio "/home/airgnox/Scaricati/firefox/firefox" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<nuaman_> fù
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib:  bobbybong  no mi spiace non riesco a capire cosa centra il Tab con l'imagebin che vi hoi inviata!
<pioggianelbosco_> enzotib: bobbybong ho capitoo! devo inviare sul terminale che ha generato l'immegine, e non bastava dire -fai OK? difficile imparare più difficile insegnare!!comunque sono una testa di rapa perchè sto con la testa in altre mille cose!scusate
<tuboswap> ciao a tutti
<airgnox> ciao a tutti ho un problema firefox non mi apre piu' i link esterni e mi da questo errore :
<bobbybong> airgnox, rinomina la cartella .mozilla nella tua home
<airgnox> bobbybong , come la rinomino ?
<bobbybong> mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<airgnox> Esecuzione del processo figlio "/home/airgnox/Scaricati/firefox/firefox" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente) mi da questo se provo ad aprire un link
<bobbybong> mv .mozilla .mozilla.old da terminale poi lancia firefox
<airgnox> ora firefox non ha piu il profilo salvato
<airgnox> è in lingua inglese credo che il problema sia sorto da quando ieri ho provato firefox 7 e reinstallato la vekkia versione
<airgnox> mi da ugualmente errore
<bobbybong> airgnox, probabimente hai sputtanato qualcosa
<airgnox> come ristabilisco firefox almeno come era prima
<airgnox> fatto
<bobbybong> airgnox, disinstalli firefox tutto e reinstalli quello dei repo
<airgnox> nei repo non c'è piu in italiano o sbaglio ?
<bobbybong> non lo uso
<bobbybong> firefox
<airgnox> chrome usi ?
<bobbybong> crhomium
<bobbybong> e midori
<airgnox> per disinstallare ripulendo tutte le cartelle che devo fare
<airgnox> con sudo apt-get autoremove --purge rimangono i files di configurazione
<bobbybong> usa synaptic ha l'opzione
<airgnox> nn credo che risolva
<airgnox> ci ho provato ieri sera
<airgnox> perchè mi dava il problema della lingua inglese
<airgnox> e non me lo reinstalla in ita
<bobbybong> airgnox, nessuno ti detto di provare qualcosa che non è nei repo
<airgnox> si ma ho provato i repo stabili di mozilla
<bobbybong> nei repo stabili non c'è la versione 7 o sbaglio?
<airgnox> esatto
<airgnox> ma visto che mi dava qlc problema
<airgnox> l'ho disinstallata e rimesso quella dei repo
<airgnox> 3.22 mi pare
<airgnox> ma mi dava un problema alle lingue
<airgnox> nn aveva piu' quella in ita
<airgnox> ora il fatto è che se provo ad aprire un link qualsiasi anche in questa chat ad esempio firefox mi da errore
<bobbybong> airgnox, ti ho detto cosa farei apri synaptic metti firefox disistalli tutto c'è l'opzione rimuovi completamente togli tutto tutto poi reistalli firefox dei repo
<airgnox> bobbybong .provo
<airgnox> bobbybong , nada sempre uguale e cerdo che mantega cmq dei file di configurazione perchè ho tutti i segnalibri ancora salvati
<airgnox> anche dando l'opzione rimuovi completamente
<bobbybong> mv .mozilla .mozilla.old da terminale poi lancia firefox
<bobbybong> mica lo avevi fatto prima
<airgnox> si che lo avevo fatto
<bobbybong> va be
<airgnox> ma non risolveva
<airgnox> vabbè dai ti ringrazio dell'aiuto
<pioggianelbosco> Aggiunta del client alla lista del server fallita, errore CORBA: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 Aggiunta del client alla lista del server fallita, errore CORBA: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 Aggiunta del client alla lista del server fallita, errore CORBA: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 Aggiunta del client alla lista del server fallita, errore CORBA: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 Aggiunta del client alla l
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco, fai il backup dei dati e installa una ubuntu recente
<pioggianelbosco> Si è verificato un errore nel caricare o nel salvare le informazioni di configurazione per evolution-alarm-notify. È possibile che alcune impostazioni della propria configurazione non funzionino correttamente.
<bobbybong> quella è da buttare
<ic3d> quit
<attempt> BetaBrain  mi devo prendere gli scenery dell'italia.
<attempt> scusate.
<unico> buona sera tutti
<}Mascalzone_it> sera
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-29
<stejazz> buona sera
<stejazz> ciao yvesBsAs
<motore> buongiorno a tutti
<motore> sapete indicarmi come si fa a salvre un video di youtube???
<motore> una volta lo trovavo in una cartella temporanea.... ma ora non ci riesco più!
<marcello1> ciao motore. usi firefox come browser?
<motore> si
<marcello1> io ho installato un addon di firefox che si chiama 'video downloadhelper'. Con questo si possono salvare i video di youtube.
<motore> grazie, provo
<marcello1> di niente
<LostInMyHead> occhio alle impostazioni che mettti conl'addon che ha dei parametri per limitare il numero di download in contemporanea  motore
<Odo> Giorno
<robb__> ciao a tutti, m'è sparito l'audio.... sarà una scemata, ma non sento più niente!
<Steeler> robb__, prova a mettere nelle preferenze MONO ANALOGICO OUTPUT.
<robb__> .... c'è solo analog stereo input  o spento
<robb__> con alsamixer sembra tutto a posto
<Steeler> robb__, è una scheda interna alla scheda madre ?
<robb__> in che senso???
<robb__> aspe'....provo prima alla vecchia maniera......
<robb__> spengo e riaccendo tutto!
<robb__> perfetto.... spegni e riaccendi alla brutale vecchia maniera e il suono torna.... mahhhh
<motore> sto cercando di salvare un video da youtube ed ho installato youtube download, ma non riesco a salvare...mi da un errore.... qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698959/
<nico_> ciao, ho caricato sul mio notebook ubuntu 11.04, devo fare un po di pratica perchè diverso nella grafica dai precedenti, quando vado nell'app. aspetto non trovo più la voce effetti, non riesco a trovarlo da nessuna parte
<filo1234> nico_: clicca in alto a destra dove hai il bottoncino del logout, trovi il menu impostazioni
<nico_> sì, l'ho fatto ma trovo aspetto e dentro aspetto non trovo più effetti
<filo1234> nico_: scusa cosa vorresti fare?
<nico_> vorrei mettere degli effetti alle finestre come oscillazioni durante il loro spostamento
<filo1234> nico_: allora devi configurale da compiz config settings manager ma devi installarlo
<filo1234> nico_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nico_> si, ma prima di cominciare a installare compiz volevo chiederti come togliere da applicazioni compiz, l'avevo spuntato da menù principale, mi è comparso un puntino con il nome compiz ma quando clicco dentro non compare nulla, ho provato a togliere l a spunta ma rimane sempre lì
<filo1234> nico_: ma scusa se non usi compiz che effetti vuoi configurare?
<filo1234> non capisco
<filo1234> nico_: non devi installare compiz, compiz è gia installato di default, altrimenti non funzionerebbe nemmeno unity...
<filo1234> devi solo installare compizconfig-settings-manager per configurare gli effetti
<nico_> no, no scusa ti ho fatto un'altra domanda, senza installare compiz così come indicato da te, sono andato in menu principale e ho solo spuntato dentro altro compiz ma solo che non va, allora ho provato a togliere la spunta ma compare sempre in applicazioni
<filo1234> scusami non ti capisco
<nico_> se si va in menu principare, poi in altro, dentro c'è compiz, l'ho spuntato e dopo l'ho ritrovato andando in applicazioni  e impostando tutte le applicazioni
<nico_> scusa riformulo il problema,  se si va in menu principare, poi in altro, dentro c'è compiz, l'ho spuntato e dopo andando in applicazioniho ritrovato un puntino invece dell'icona, cliccando in questo puntino non compare nulla, adesso vorrei toglierlo ma non ci riesco
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698959/
<motore> perché mi da questo errore se provo a scaricare un video con youtube-dl  ?
<motore> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<OverMe> il link va messo tra virgolette
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<glpiana> ola
<robb__> over me, non scarica neanche con le virgolette.... anzi mi da esattamente la stessa risposta
<robb__> ma a te funziona? l'hai provato?
<OverMe> fai vedere, patebinna
<robb__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698959/
<OverMe> questo è quello di prima
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode e http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  | Natty Narwhal è stata rilasciata | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Torrent preferi
<robb__> e con le virgolette:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/698991/
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode e http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Torrent: http://gadaf.fi/t0
<glpiana> ma funziona ancora youtube-dl?
<OverMe> robb__, ok non funziona direi
<robb__> come si può fare? tu lo usi?
<robb__> glpiana    anche io sto provando ma non riesco ...
<glpiana> robb__, mi son perso l'uinizio e non ci sono i log. che vuoi fare? scaricare i video da youtube? solo quello?
<OverMe> robb__, dovresti scaricare l'ultima versione dal sito per farlo funzionare. in alternativa puoi usare minitube che ha il tasto apposito per scaricare
<robb__> dove trovo minitube?
<glpiana> !minitube
<glpiana> !info minitube
<glpiana> -.-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minitube'
<ubot-it> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<glpiana> robb__, sul software center
<robb__> trovato... installo e rimuovo youtube dl
<robb__> chiudo tutto e torno a vedere se funziona
<nico_> Ciao glpiana mi servirebbe il tuo aiuto per togliere una icona che ho messo tramite spunta su Menu principale
<glpiana> nico_, basta togliere la spunta
<nico_> sì tolgo la spunta ma rimane sempre lì, io ho ubuntu 11.04 con la riga a sinistra della scrivania e andando su applicazioni poi vado su installate e lo trovo ancora la
<glpiana> nico_, aspetta, fermati
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> nico_, se usi unity il menu principale non lo vedi più
<glpiana> nico_, se vuoi disinstallare il programma vai sul software center
<robb__> niente da fare non va neanche minitube... forse perché ho installato solo la versione 0.9  beta
<robb__> ???
<robb__> come si fa per aggiornare?
<glpiana> robb__, dove l'hai preso minitube?
<robb__> da gestione pacchetti....
<nico_> ti spiego, sono andato su applicazioni del menu a sinistra poi tramite menu a tendina di destra sono andato su Temi e personalizzazione e poi mi è comparso Menu principale
<glpiana> robb__, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<glpiana> nico_, non discuto che il prgramma menu principale esista. ma non mi pare abbia effetti sulla dash di unity
<robb__> 10.04
<glpiana> robb__, 32 bit?
<robb__> boh?
<robb__> come faccio a saperlo?
<glpiana> robb__, scrivi: uname -a            e copia qui
<robb__> Linux roberto-desktop 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> robb__, ok, un secondo solo. intanto rimuovi la versione di minitube che hai installato
<glpiana> robb__, scarica questo: http://flavio.tordini.org/files/minitube/minitube-linux-1.5.tar.gz
<glpiana> robb__, poi estrai l'archivio nella home o sulla scrivania, dove sei più comodo. il programma non va installato. funziona da lì
<nico_> glpiana, ho messo la spunta su Compiz e poi andando a togliere la spunta sempre su compiz compare sempre su installate
<robb__> glpiana, ci clicco sopra ma non fa nulla....
<robb__> l'ho già estratto....
<glpiana> robb__, allora, vedi il file minitube?
<robb__> si
<glpiana> robb__, clicca col destro e scegli proprietà
<robb__> ok...
<glpiana> robb__, vai sulla scheda Permessi
<glpiana> robb__, metti la spunta all'eseguibilità, in basso
<robb__> c'è già....
<glpiana> robb__, ok, allora apri un terminale e recati nella directory inq uestione
<glpiana> robb__, quando sei lì scrivi: ./minitube
<glpiana> vediamo che ci risponde
<glpiana> !paste | robb__
<ubot-it> robb__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robb__> roberto@roberto-desktop:~/Scrivania/minitube/minitube$ ./minitube ./minitube: symbol lookup error: ./minitube: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii
<glpiana> robb__, ok, non è compatibile con la 10.04. niente, cancella pure quello che hai scaricato e scompattato
<robb__> ok
<glpiana> robb__, ci sarebbe la possibilità di compilarlo. ma è una menata
<robb__> un altro più semplice? ho provato youtube-dl e non andava neanche...
<OverMe> scarica dal sito l'ultima versione, tanto è un file unico
<glpiana> OverMe, O.o
<OverMe> glpiana, umh?
<glpiana> robb__, una cosa, fai partire su youtube un viedo e poi con nautilus vai in /tmp
<glpiana> <glpiana> robb__, scarica questo: http://flavio.tordini.org/files/minitube/minitube-linux-1.5.tar.gz
<OverMe> parlavo di youtube-dl
<glpiana> ah :D
<robb__> ma io prima lo trovavo in /tmp    perché ora non li trovo più???
<glpiana> robb__, prova a cercare sotto .mozilla/fierfox/Cache
<robb__> scusa sono in    /            in che cartella trovo quella roba che hai detto?
<glpiana> robb__, nella tua home
<glpiana> robb__, .mozilla/firefox/QUALCOSA.default/Cache/
<robb__> eccolo!!!!
<robb__> grande!
<robb__> questo è un buon sistema semplice per salvare i video!
<robb__> senza scaricare niente! grazie!!!!!!!
<glpiana> robb__, ringrazia filo1234
<robb__> grazie filo1234!!!!
<nico_> ciao, come faccio a cancellare i documenti recenti o aperti in ubuntu 11.04 con barra a sx?
<nicotano> salve
<mtb-vero_> salve.... stessa domanda di ieri....come è possibile che ho fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu11 dopodiche ogni volta che mi collego ad internet....dopo 5 min...si blocca tutto e devo spegnere dall'interruttore??? nessuno ne sa nulla ??
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, si blocca facendo qualcosa in particolare?
<mtb-vero_> no semplicemente son con il browser o con  emphaty
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, che kernel usi?
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<mtb-vero_> l'ultimo  dell' aggiornamento
<mtb-vero_> ora non mi chiedere il n° non lo ricordo
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<mtb-vero_> la sua originale...ubuntu niente altro
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, gnome? kde? xfce? unity?
<mtb-vero_> gnome
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, con  senza effetti?
<glpiana> *con o senza
<mtb-vero_> con
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, scheda video?
<mtb-vero_> una nvidia  gts250
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, con che driver?
<mtb-vero_> ma premetto che prima dell'aggiornamento adva che una meraviglia mai bloccato
<mtb-vero_> il driver il suo scaricato quando ho installato la scheda
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, preso dal gestore dei driver proprietari?
<mtb-vero_> si
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, hai provato ad avviare con un kernel precedente?
<mtb-vero_> no fino adesso no provero
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, altra cosa: ti colleghi via cavo o wifi?
<mtb-vero_> ma il bello che dopo riavviato...funziona..tutto ok...
<mtb-vero_> con chiavetta
<glpiana> mtb-vero_,  e se ti colleghi con il cavo si blocca lo stesso?
<mtb-vero_> bhooo non ho la possibilita del cavo non avendo linea fissa in casa
<glpiana> ok.
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, fai queste prove: al login scegli la sessione gnome classico senza effetti
<glpiana> mtb-vero_, prova un kernel precedente
<mtb-vero_> provero con un kernel diverso vedro
<mtb-vero_> si ok...
<glpiana> e.. boh, non avendo altro modo per collegarti non so proportene una terza al momento :)
<mtb-vero_> ok ok ti ringrazio...
<pc> ciao
<pc> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<fili> ciao ragazzi non riesco a installare java 7 su ubuntu 11.04 come devo fare? il mio obiettivo è programmare in java mi potete aiutare? grazie
<fili> c'è nessuno??
<e-DIO-t> fiili -> "non riesco a installare" => di standard è "vai sul sito di sun, scarica la jdk, installa il tuo ide preferito, fai un po' quel che ti pare".
<e-DIO-t> fili: .
<fili> ho già installato eclipse
<fili> e anche geany
<fili> il mio problema non è l'editor il peroblema è che non riesco a installare java 7
<fili> ho seguito delle guide che dicono come fare ma quando vai a vedere la versione ti ritrovi 1.6.022
<fili> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<fili> se qualcuno conosce anche una chat su java
<Brutus-> fili, /j ##java
<nico_> ciao, come è possibile cancela
<fili> brutus guarda che non si collega
<nico_> ciao, come è possibile cancellare in Ubuntu 11.04  con Nauty la lista delle applicazioni aperte e i documenti recenti?
<henrik__> Hello I need some help from someone who knows italian, I'm about to get married to my GF and is looking for inscription in the rings, Our favourite song has always been vivo per lei with Andrea Bocelli and Laura Pausini, however in a ring can I write vivoo per lei NN date, or should I write io per lei? please dont kick me for speaking english, I'm swedish and this was the only irc channel I could think of ;)
<henrik__> io vivo per lei*
<OverMe> henrik__, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<henrik__> thx!
<Lyukas> giorno a tutti
<Lyukas> ce nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno | Lyukas
<ubot-it> Lyukas: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Lyukas> vorrei sapere se e possibile come faccio a effetuare i download
<filo1234> ma di cosa?
<Lyukas> non lo so ce una lista qualcosa di disponibile e la prima  volta ke uso questo programma
<Lyukas> o letto un po di guide ma nn cio capito gran che ^
<nico_> ciao, come è possibile cancellare in Ubuntu 11.04  con Nauty la lista delle applicazioni aperte e i documenti recenti?
<filo1234> Lyukas: si ma non ho capito ancora di cosa parli
<filo1234> o meglio come scrivi
<Lyukas> adesempio vorrei scaricare un film come faccio??
<filo1234> come faresti con altri sistemi operativi, ma in ogni caso sei off topic qui
<Brutus-> Lyukas, da questo server non puoi scaricare con irc
<Brutus-> cerca altri server
<filo1234> e cercali su google
<Lyukas> cosa devo scrivere per approfondire la ricerca?
<Lyukas> server italiani download irc??
<filo1234> !topic | Lyukas
<ubot-it> Lyukas: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<filo1234> Lyukas: non sei nel canale adeguato per richiedere queste cose
<Lyukas> ok scusate..grazie di tutto ^
<Lyukas> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Lyukas> dove lo devo scrivere ..scusate lignoranza
<filo1234> qui
<Lyukas> nella barra dv scrivo?
<filo1234> si
<Lyukas> lo faccio ma nn succede nulla
<Lyukas> a ecco senza punto era grazie ^
<nico_> Ciao, quando si avvia Pulizia del Computer, quello che viene fuori si può cancellare??
<bobbybong> nico_, devi guardare ti disinstalla anche quello che hai installato tu
<bobbybong> che c'entra poco con ubuntu
<nico_> sì e proprio questo, perchè l'ho avviato e mi ha cercato un pacchetto virtualbox, ma quando ho acconsentito mi ha cancellato virtualbox
<nico_> quindi bisogna utilizzarlo con le pinze??
<bobbybong> con il cervello
<nico_> quale è il comando da terminale che mi fa un pò di pulizia?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get autoremove
<nico_> questo comando mi rimuove cosa in particolare?? e il purge si può aggiungere?
<bobbybong> nico man apt-get
<nico_> lo so ma è tutto in inglese
<ganjalf> ciao a tutti...tempo fa avevo chiesto quali comandi dovevo digitare da terminal per visualizzare al riavvio la schermata di grub che mi permetteva di scegliere se avviare ubuntu normalmente in modalità di ripristino e i mem test vari....qualcosa tipo grub update
<ganjalf> oggi ho deciso di installare win 7 in una partizione
<ganjalf> con relativa perdita del grub
<ganjalf> quando da live cd sono andato a ripristinare il grub....sudo grub
<ganjalf> non me lo trova
<ganjalf> come faccio a ripristinare il grub e modificarlo per l'avvio di win7?
<ganjalf> ciao a tutti...tempo fa avevo chiesto quali comandi dovevo digitare da terminal per visualizzare al riavvio la schermata di grub che mi permetteva di scegliere se avviare ubuntu normalmente in modalità di ripristino e i mem test vari....qualcosa tipo grub update...ggi ho deciso di installare win 7 in una partizione con relativa perdita del grub....quando da live cd sono andato a ripristinare il grub....sudo grub.,non me lo trova ,c
<filo1234> ganjalf: hai seguito il wiki?
<filo1234> !grub | ganjalf
<ubot-it> ganjalf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ganjalf> ora controllo
<ganjalf> Grazie tantissimo Filo1234 ho capito (chi cerca trova) ma quì siete in tanti e competenti...io sono alle prime armi....grazie di nuovo per il suggerimento....funziona
<ganjalf> ciao grazie di nuovo
<neramarea> salve gente
<neramarea> ho collegato il mio notebook tramite hdmi al tv, ma l'immagine sul tvv risulta troppo grande, rispetto alle dimensioni del monitor+
<neramarea> dove devo metter mano?
<nermarea> gente, ho un problema: mando l'immagine da pc a tv via hdmi, ma sul tv l'immagine è troopo grande... come risolvo?
<Brutus-> nermarea, hai provato a guardare in impostazioni di sistema > monitor?
<nermarea> sì brutus ho provato una ad una tutte le risoluzioni... inutile...
<philips__> buonasera, qualcuno potrebbe dirmi se con il comando  (iwconfig wlan0 essid "myessid")  è possibile indicare più essid o  uno  solo
<Brutus-> philips__, è sufficiente guardare la sinossi del comando. La risposta è uno solo.
<philips__> ma non esiste una sintassi different eper implementarep iù essid ?
<philips__> ma se imposto manualmente uno a uno tutti gli essid , successivamente per ogni essid devo dare il ocmando dhclient per prelevale le informazioni di rete o basta inserirlo come ultimo ocmando e le preleva per tutte le reti ?
<Brutus-> philips__, dovresti guardare il man del comando per avere queste info.
<philips__> ok grazie, cercherò meglio allora
<Brutus-> philips__, penso che alla riga 86 del man troverai la risposta
<philips__> :D ahah grazie
<fili> ragazzi c'è una chat su java??
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho collegato il modem usb
<cristian_c> ma con mia sorpresa, pur provando diverse volte non è presente alcuna interfaccia in iwconfig
<cristian_c> ovviamente la pendrive è presente il lsusb
<cristian_c> come posso fare per far apparire l'interfaccia?
<xiaoy> 还一般般
<cristian_c> xiaoy, cioè?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, no scusa: stavo provando una cosa
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> anche dmesg non riscontra errori
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ma se è usb perchè usi iwconfig ?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, perché è il comando adatto
<cristian_c> è scritto anche sulle guide
<Brutus-> cristian_c, pensavo, come scritto nella descrizione del comando, che servisse solo per le reti wireless
<cristian_c> infato
<cristian_c> sere a far vedere le interfacce
<cristian_c> *infatti
<cristian_c> *serve
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ma il modem è collegato con usb al pc?
<cristian_c> ma certo
<cristian_c> altrimenti dove? :D
<cristian_c> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cristian_c> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<cristian_c> iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<bobbybong> cristian_c, dmesg  |grep -i wlan
<cristian_c> bobbybong, vuoto
<bobbybong> non hai driver in uso
<bobbybong> lspci  | grep -i net
<cristian_c> 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<bobbybong> non è quella
<bobbybong> è per caso usb?
<bobbybong> o se hai un portatile c'è l'hai spenta
<cristian_c> è usb come avevo scritto prima
<cristian_c> non so come fare per farla apparire
<bobbybong> lsusb  | grep -i net
<cristian_c> ho fatto delle ricerche, ma non ho trovato niente
<bobbybong> hai letto il wiki?
<cristian_c> vuoto
<bobbybong> 1WIFI
<cristian_c> ovviamente ho controllato anche il wiki
<bobbybong> lsusb
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<bobbybong> può essere che ti sei comprato una chiavetta che non funziona su linux
<cristian_c> se iwconfig non da il risultato sperato non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> bobbybong, no, è supportata
<cristian_c> come ho scritto prima lsusb la riconosce
<cristian_c> ma ovviamente non riconosce il modem
<bobbybong> lsub come te la chiama?
<cristian_c> altrimenti comparirebbe l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> 12d1:14ac Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<bobbybong> se non c'è nel dmesg non la riconosce e non hai i driver
<cristian_c> però non riesco a capire il problema
<cristian_c> no, ma come ho scritto prima il dmesg non mi restituisce errori
<cristian_c> bobbybong, i driver sono preinstallati
<bobbybong> se non c'è nel dmesg pare di no
<cristian_c> e invece sì
<bobbybong> se si funzionerebbe ti pare?
<cristian_c> infatti nopn capisco
<cristian_c> è questo che non capisco
<cristian_c> io pensavo che dmesg rilevasse anche il modem
<cristian_c> o forse è usb_modeswitch che non fa il suo dovere
<cristian_c> può essere?
<cristian_c> ma allora perché la luce cambia
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> è di colore blu
<bobbybong> dmesg | tail
<bobbybong> non conosco il modello e le caratteristiche di quella scheda
<cristian_c> allora la ristacco e la riattacco
<cristian_c> nulla riguardo il modem
<cristian_c> ovviamente riconosce il dispositivo
<cristian_c> ma come memoria
<cristian_c> e come cd
<cristian_c> il che è logico per questi dispositivi
<cristian_c> bobbybong, anche questo comando non dice niente di interessante
<bobbybong> cristian_c, ma è wifi o 3g
<bobbybong> ?
<cristian_c> è wifi perché è una rete wireless, e 3g anche perché supporta anche le reti 3g
<cristian_c> bobbybong, ma alla fine non cambia nulla perché l'interfaccia non è comunque presente :)
<leopold> e' ancora obbligatorio reinstallare per passare da ubuntu 64 a ubuntu 32 bit ?
<bobbybong> cristian_c, l'interfaccia che ti esce su windows?
<cristian_c> bobbybong, ehm, non utilizzo windows
<bobbybong> devi passare attraverso nmanager
<cristian_c> sapessi come
<cristian_c> ho fatto delle prove, ma è l'interfaccia che manca
<K99Brain> leopold, si
<cristian_c> ecco perché la rete anche se creata non va
<cristian_c> la connessione
<cristian_c> non la rete
<leopold> grazie...
<K99Brain> leopold, e obbligatorio lo sarà sempre... i binari a 64 non sono per nulla compatibili con un sistema a 32
<K99Brain> leopesto, ma perchè vuoi passare alla 32?
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> leopesto, sorry
<leopesto> K99Brain, perché mi garba!!! :o
<K99Brain> ehehe, parlavo con un leo diverso
<fili> avete scoperto se c'è una chat per programmaori di java
<fili> programmatori?
<K99Brain> fili, c'è ##java
<cristian_c> bobbybong, che cosa posso fare per risolvere?
<bobbybong> cristian_c, non so cerca su google l'id della chiavetta e vedi se qualcuno che ha ubuntu se ha risolto
<fili> ragazzi per quanto riguarda la chat di java ci vuole sono # e non due inoltre non c'è nessuno
<fili> conoscete una chat internazionale??
<Steeler> join #java
<Steeler> fili, ##java]
<cristian_c> bobbybong, ho cercato, ma non ho trovato niente in merito
<Steeler> fili, ##java
<Devidino> fili,  puoi esporre la domanda di la ?
<fili> tui sbagli steeler
<fili> non ci vogliono due #
<fili> se ne metti uno ti colleghi ma non c'è nessuno
<K99Brain> fili, il canale è con due cancelletti, quello con uno reindirizza a quello con due. E comunque adesso basta, sei OT
<Steeler> fili, * Ora parla su ##java
<Steeler> * L'argomento di ##java è: A channel for java development questions | Paste limit is 2 lines.  ~pastebin lists options | Read this first:  http://javachannel.net | Android in #android-dev | JavaScript is in ##javascript | No applets | This channel is logged
<Steeler> * Argomento per ##java impostato da cheeser!~quassel@unaffiliated/cheeser a Thu Jun 23 17:42:31 2011
<fili> steeler ti sbagli
<K99Brain> fili, stop
<fili> non ti colleghi con due cancelletti
<fili> basta che provi
<K99Brain> fili, questo è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu
<K99Brain> fili, non una parola di piu su ##java
<fili> scusa ma di cosa ti occupi tu?
<cristian_c> !chat | fili
<ubot-it> fili: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> fili, stai sbagliando tu, cazzo.
<cristian_c> fili, qui siamo offtopic, lì no
<Steeler> fili, se sai usare il computer clicca qui ----> ##java
<fili> io non mi collego se clicco lì steeler
<fili> ci ho già provato 10 volte
<fili> #java
<philips__> salve, mi è capitata una cosa molto strana, come deskop manager utilizzo xfce, solo che dopo aver riavviato all'inizio il mouse non si vedeva più, ora si vede ma c'è sempre il cursore è una X e infine non posso più massimizzare o  minimizzare le finestre, ( è sparita la barra superiore delle finestre ) avete qualche suggerimento ? grazie
<Steeler> fili, per l'ultima volta digita /join ##java
<philips__> questo è uno screen della situazione http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/istantanea2909201120494.png/
<philips__> come potete notare non posso nemmeno chiudere firefox perchè è scomparsa la barra superiore delle finestre e poi sono tutte rimpicciolite senza poterle spostare o ingrandire
<Steeler> philips__, non so, ubuntu ne fa di stranezze grafiche, alla fine non è poi così meglio di win.
<philips__> ok, ma come potrei fare per risolvere perchè è inutilizzabile così
<philips__> e formattare mi sembra esagerato perchè dovrei salvare u na quantità di dati molto elevata
<Holden> philips__, prova a fare un reset di xfce, è simile al reset di gnome, devi solo individuare le cartelle giuste
<Steeler> philips__, su linux devi imparar ad avere pochi dati, perché non si sa mai..
<Holden> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<philips__> se riavvio e scelgo la funzione di ripristino inm odalità grafica tutto è come prima, ma non potrei utilizzare sempre la modalità di ripristino. Ok grazie ora  provo a cercare se trovo questi file ma per xfce
<K99Brain> philips__, ti è crashato metacity, dorei
<K99Brain> philips__, atl+f2
<K99Brain> philips__, metacity --replace &
<Devidino> Steeler,  teoria al quanto bizzara pochi dati?:) una home separata da + sicurezza di un sistema windows in quanto a (possibilità di recupero dati)
<Steeler> Devidino, io ho sempre il sistema pronto alla formattazione.
<Steeler> Devidino, tu stesso mi hai detto che tieni gli appunti su carta.
<philips__> K99Brian ho provato ma mi apra una pagina internet di metacity
<bobbybong> !chat | Steeler Devidino
<ubot-it> Steeler Devidino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> Steeler, sei pessimista eh? basta non fare casini e il sistema dura, io ho la 10.04 e me la tengo stretta
<Devidino> bobbybong,  scusami scolpa mia
<Steeler> K99Brain, ho solo un sw non supportato da ubuntu: JACK SMS:
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> andiamo in chat
<Steeler> e continuiamo da li
<philips__> scusate, sapete se c'è una combinazione di tasti per aprire la home perchè non posso nemmeno chiudere firefox per andare nel menu
<cristian_c> bobbybong, a questo punto cosa posso fare?
<bobbybong> comprare un chivetta wifi compatibile?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  non va, bho!
<philips__> sono riuscito ad aprire la home, ho visto anche i file nascosti ma non riesco a trovare nulla inerente a xfce per resettarlo
<bobbybong> philips__, cerca in .config
<cristian_c> bobbybong, uffa, è compatibile
<bobbybong> non so prova perche non uso xfce
<cristian_c> ce l'ho già quella compatibile+
<bobbybong> cristian_c, prova con lalive
<philips__> assurdo, apro il gerstore di pacchetti e non posso nemmeno scrivere nel campo ricerca....
<cristian_c> bobbybong, ehm, non mi carica la live usb :(
<bobbybong> hai fatto cosa ti ha detto <K99Brain> philips__, atl+f2 <K99Brain> philips__, metacity --replace &
<Holden> philips__, prova in .config
<bobbybong> philips__,
<cristian_c> bobbybong, l'altro giorno ho provato la live e c'era anche jester-
<cristian_c> ma non per il modem
<philips__> ok ok ora vedo
<philips__> la cartella conf l'ho trovata, se provo a rinominare un file non mi fa scrivere, la tastiera non funziona
<bobbybong> philips__, chissà cosa hai fatto per combinarla cosi quella distro
<Holden> philips__, premi ctrl-alt-f1 e fai l'operazione da li. per tornare al desktop ctrl-alt-f7
<philips__> io ricordo che prima di riavviare ed uscire tutto quesot casino ricordo che da terminale avevo digitato sudo gedit e il percorso di un file, successivamente mi è uscito un errore nel terminale
<philips__> dicendomi
<philips__> una specie di errore di gk una cosa simile
<philips__> e l'errore era dovuto al nome di icone
<Panaclerio_> salve a tutti vorrei installare ubuntu su un netbook senza cd e senza pen drive usb
<Panaclerio_> come posso fare?
<philips__> e diceva anche che c'era un problema di risoluzione
<bobbybong> !usb | Panaclerio,
<ubot-it> Panaclerio,: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<philips__> ho provato anche a togliere quel tema di icone ma nulla
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<philips__> il problema persisteva anche dopo il riavvio
<bobbybong> con sudo gedit hai modificato un file di sistema se hai usato sudo philips__
<bobbybong> devi rieditarlo come prima
<philips__> si ho modificato un file all'interno di /etc/rc.local per avviarmi il network manager
<philips__> all'avvio
<philips__> cioè scusa per stopparlo
<philips__> si si già l'ho fatto ma nulla
<philips__> non esiste qualche cosa per resettare il sistema grafico
<philips__> ?
<bobbybong> philips__, potresti installare un dm minimale e fare il login con quello e modifichi le cartelle di xfce
<philips__> tipo un comando da terminale
<bobbybong> ci scrivi nel terminale?
<philips__> si ma il problema che non so di preciso che cartelle modificare, quindi se esisteva un comando da terminale per resettarel 'ambiente grafico
<philips__> era molto melgio
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, ma senza penna usb, tramite rete?
<bobbybong> ne installi uno minimale tipo fluxbox
<bobbybong> non si può
<bobbybong> Panaclerio,
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, ho un hd usb, ma non vorrei formattarlo tutto. con quello?
<bobbybong> e no basta una chiavetta da un giga
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, 1 giga, forse si...grazie mille
<Panaclerio_> bobbybong, ma mi mantiene la possibilità di boot con windows e android
<Holden> Panaclerio_, in realtà con solo la rete si può ma è laborioso
<Holden> Panaclerio_, a meno che hai già grub nell'hd del netbook
<bobbybong> Holden, se si può passami il link
<Holden> bobbybong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation i metodi di installazione da rete
<Holden> bobbybong, possibilmente trovi le stesse procedure sul wiki italiano
<bobbybong> grazie Holden
<Holden> bobbybong, ecco, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione , installazione dalla rete locale
<Panaclerio_> Holden, no grub sull'hd no.
<Holden> Panaclerio_, allora a meno che non sei molto esperto te lo sconsiglio
<Panaclerio_> Holden, allora vado per la ricerca di una penna
<Holden> si, è più semplice
<cristian_c> Brutus-, hai qualche idea per il modem?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, non mi sono mai cimentato con problemi simili. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è smanettare con ifconfig, non di grande aiuto :P
<cristian_c> Brutus-, il problema è che ifconfig non mi fa veere l'interfaccia :(
<philips__> sapete se c'è un file log che contiene tutti gli errori, così vado alla ricerca di quell'errore e vedo le soluzioni possibili
<cristian_c> philips__, sei generico
<philips__> sempre per il problema dixfce che non mi fa più vedere la barra superiore delle finestr
<philips__> equindi nono posso masismizzarle
<philips__> muoverle
<philips__> e poi il cursore ha una X
<Brutus-> philips__, dai un'occhiata in impostazioni di sistema > log file viewer
<cristian_c> philips__, ho un'idea
<philips__> dimmi pure :)
<cristian_c> replace
<cristian_c> invece che metacity utilizzi xfwm4
<philips__> scusa non ho capito bene
<philips__> ecco ora ricordo, l'errore riguardava gtk2 e la risoluzione
<cristian_c> xfwm4 --replace
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<philips__> ora sono dalla modalità ripristino
<philips__> posso farlo daq qui
<philips__> oppure devo riavviare e farlo dalla verisone normale
<philips__> =
<philips__> :) graziea tutti ha funzionato, è tornato tutto ocme prima, ora però vorrei chiedervi cosa ha causato quell'errore
<philips__> ?
<philips__> ecco ho trovato cosa l'ha causato ho riprodotto la stessa situazione di prima , l'errore che esce è il seguente
<philips__> (gedit:1871): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 128x128 of theme OSX_Aluminium has no size field
<philips__> OSX_Aluminium è il tema delle icone
<cristian_c> è un tema fatto a cavolo credo
<philips__> ma non capisco perchè da questo errore se digito sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> l'hai preso da gnome-look?
<philips__> si mi sa di si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> descrivi meglio questa cosa
<philips__> allora ho installato questo tema di icone da molto tempo e non mi ha mai dato problemi, oggi digitando sudo gedit /etc/rc.local mi si è aperto il file, ma nel termianle mi è uscita la scritta
<philips__> (gedit:1871): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 128x128 of theme OSX_Aluminium has no size field
<philips__> a prima vista non ci ho fatto molto caso, successivament eho riavviato e ho trovato
<philips__> quel macello , tutto scombussolato cursori finestrte ecc..
<philips__> ora sicuramente se riavvio mi ritrovo tutto scombussolato
<philips__> il tema è questo : http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/OSX_Aluminium?content=99140
<cristian_c> philips, entra nella cartella .icons e posta l'elenco dei file su pastebin
<damaskinos> Salve aiutatemi
<damaskinos> ho installato windows xp
<damaskinos> in seguito ho installato ubuntu
<damaskinos> e poi da xp ho cancellato una partizione ntfs
<damaskinos> ho riavviato e mi viene fuori error:no such partition.
<damaskinos> grub rescue> con il lampeggino
<damaskinos> come posso risolvere questa brutta storia?
<cristian_c> damaskinos, beh,l'hai eliminata
<cristian_c> XD
<damaskinos> cristian_c: ma voglio accedere a linux
<damaskinos> non ho eliminato la partizione di linux
<damaskinos> era una partizione di spazio libero
<damaskinos> da grub rescue non si può fare niente?
<damaskinos> perchè mi compare questo terminale
<AlexZion> credo ti convenga entrare con una live per ripristinare il grub ....
<damaskinos> AlexZion: il problema è che il lettore cd non funziona su questo cd me lo sono fatto prestare e ora non lo tengo più
<damaskinos> non posso ripristinare nulla da questo grub rescue?
<AlexZion> una penna usb !?!
<damaskinos> AlexZion: niente boot da usb
<philips__> cristian_c sono entrato nella cartella icons poi cosa devo fare ?? copiare l'elenco dei file ?
<AlexZion> ahh perdonami ma non lo conosco  sai ...
<cristian_c> philips__, entraci da terminale
<philips__> cab_extract.png       elementaryXubuntu		     Humanity cab_view.png	      FinalOrder		     Humanity-Dark default		      gnome			     OSX_Aluminium DMZ-Black	      handhelds			     redglass DMZ-White	      hicolor			     Tango elementary	      HighContrastInverse	     whiteglass elementary-mono-dark  HighContrastLargePrintInverse
<damaskinos> leggo su internet che si può ripristinare il pc da grub rescue
<damaskinos> ma come?
<AlexZion> non saprei damaskinos, sorry
<werewolf_> sera a tutti
<Brutus-> ciao werewolf_
<werewolf_> ciao brutus
<werewolf_> tt bene?
<Brutus-> bien, ma questo non è il posto giusto per chattare.
<cristian_c> philips__, cd OSX_Aluminium DMZ-Black
<cristian_c> avevo detto di usare pastebin :(
<werewolf_> perchè???
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti...stavo copiando tutti i file che avevo su un ardisk in un'altro quando è andata via la luce.....ora l'harddisk in cui stavo copiando risulta difettoso come faccio a lanciare uno skandisk senza perdere i files che ho già copiato?
<Brutus-> werewolf_, perchè esiste ubuntu-it-chat per quello
<werewolf_> beh io ho salutato quando sono entrato
<werewolf_> in realtà
<philips__> 128x128  index.theme EXTRAS	 preferences-desktop-default-applications.png
<werewolf_> avrei una domanda di un problema che ho
<philips__> cristian_c 128x128  index.theme EXTRAS	 preferences-desktop-default-applications.png
<cristian_c> damaskinos, spiega meglio la situazione che è ingarbugliata
<cristian_c> !pastebin | philips__
<ubot-it> philips__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> philips__, suppongo tu debba aprire index.theme
<cristian_c> in EXTRAS non so cosa ci sia
<damaskinos> cristian_c: cristian ho risolto ho preso un lettore
<damaskinos> ricapitolo
<damaskinos> mi viene fuori questo errore all'avvio del pc error:no such partition.
<philips__> ok  userò quella funzione, cioè in che sendo lo apro ? con un editor di testo ?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, mi auguro tu abbia un gruppo di continuità colelgato al pc
<drugantibus> no
<damaskinos> ho fatto questo: installato xp in seguito ubuntu e poi cancellato da xp la partizione D:
<cristian_c> philips__, vai di gedit sul file
<drugantibus> ..purtroppo
<damaskinos> riavviato e mi viene fuori questo problema
<damaskinos> ora ho avviato il computer con il disco live cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> damaskinos, asp
<drugantibus> cristian_c ..sai aiutarmi..?
<werewolf_> ho un piccolo problema con il transmission-daemon
<damaskinos> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> drugantibus, al posto di scandisk, fsck
<werewolf_> non riesco a capire perchè quando mi scarica i file li mette con il suo nome utente e gruppo invece che con il mio nome untete
<drugantibus> ?
<drugantibus> che devo scrivere di preciso su terminale
<drugantibus> '?
<drugantibus> è in /dev/sdc1
<philips__> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/699306/
<cristian_c> damaskinos, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?highlight=%28grub
<fili> ##java
<cristian_c> lol
<fili> #java
<cristian_c> uhm
<fili> cristian non si connette
<fili> che palle
<fili> sta chat
<cristian_c> dragantibus, la partizione dev'essere smontata però
<damaskinos> cristian_c: ho fatto un errore
<damaskinos> non era una partizione ntfs era la partizione di linux
<damaskinos> cacchio
<damaskinos> ora che faccio reinstallo linux e risolvo giusto?
<cristian_c> damaskinos, prima di tutto usi il live cd e fai un controllo con gparted
<damaskinos> cristian_c: si si ho gia fatto
<damaskinos> ho proprio tolto la ext4
<Brutus-> fili, devi digitare /j ##java
<drugantibus> cristian_c che devo scrivere su terminale?
<cristian_c> damaskinos, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | damaskinos
<ubot-it> damaskinos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<damaskinos> cristian_c: non è questo il pc
<cristian_c> drugantibus, è il disco che stai usando in questo momento?
<cristian_c> damaskinos, beh, è uguale, fallo su quel pc
<drugantibus> cristian_c no è un hard disk esterno..
<fili> brutus se faccio come dici tu si apre ma ci sono solo io
<drugantibus> cristian_c ed è smontato
<fili> io voglio andare nella chat di javaaaaaaaa
<fili> dove ci sono anche altre persone
<cristian_c> drugantibus, fsck /dev/sdc
<cristian_c> drugantibus, fsck /dev/sdc1
<K99Brain> fili, sei OT
<cristian_c> scusa
<drugantibus> cristian_c ok....
<drugantibus> cristian_c con sudo?
<cristian_c> philips__, probabilmente è perché manca il campo fileds al tema
<cristian_c> andrebbe aggiustato
<cristian_c> drugantibus, senza
<cristian_c> *fileds
<cristian_c> **fields
<cristian_c> drugantibus, se è smontato non ci dovrebbero essere brutte sorprese
<drugantibus> cristian_c senza sudo non me lo fa fare..l'ho fatto con sudo..ma non credo abbia risolto qualcosa...è stato tutto cosi' immediato...
<drugantibus> sudo fsck /dev/sdc1 [sudo] password for pugnetta:  fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) l'è_una_seha: clean, 17528/45793280 files, 80205934/183142752 blocks
<cristian_c> il nome dell'hard disk è curioso ^_^
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ha già finito?
<drugantibus> http://pastebin.com/RntKcxXh ...si un po'...:)
<drugantibus> cristian_c si ha fatto subito..
<Brutus-> che te tu sei toscano?
<drugantibus> cristian_c non riesco a montarlo
<cristian_c> drugantibus, controlla se va tutto bene anche con gparted, cioè se non ci sono strane cose nell'immagine della partzione
<cristian_c> !chat | Brutus-
<ubot-it> Brutus-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<drugantibus> cristian_c sto provando cosi': http://pastebin.com/85CvRwuR
<cristian_c> drugantibus, apri gparted
<drugantibus> cristian_c in g parted sembra tutto ok....ma come faccio a montarlo?
<drugantibus> cristian_c (con tutti i permessi)?
<cristian_c> uhm...
<cristian_c> drugantibus, prima coem facevi a montarlo?
<drugantibus> è nuovo l'avevo appena formattato in ext4 e ci stavo copiando tutti i files....
<cristian_c> drugantibus, sì, ma come l'avevi montato?
<drugantibus> comunque cosi' credevo che dovesse funzionare...e invece no...   http://pastebin.com/85CvRwuR
<cristian_c> ho fatto una domanda -,-'
<drugantibus>  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /home/pugnetta/Scrivania/isomount -o umask=000   cosi'....poi l'ho formattato....e senza rismontarlo son partito con la copia dei dati...
<drugantibus> cristian_c tifaccio vedere questo: http://pastebin.com/YVs14CYw
<drugantibus> cristian_c sdb1 è l'altro hdd...(quello non ha problemi..era la fonte)..
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ma non dovrebbe montarlo automaticamente?
<drugantibus> si ..ma senza permessi
<cristian_c> drugantibus, cioè?
<drugantibus> cioè senza permessi di scrittura
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> puoi sempre cambiarli
<cristian_c> alla partizione
<drugantibus> come?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, asp
<drugantibus> comunque il problema era lanciare un fsck che risolvesse i problemi..
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> sto controllando come si può fare facilmente
<drugantibus> ok
<cristian_c> drugantibus, tecnicamente sarebbe una cosa facile
<cristian_c> drugantibus, apri il file manager
<cristian_c> drugantibus, fatto?
<nocturnal_> ciao a tutti,ho un problema con delle utenze su ubuntu qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> nocturnal_, ?
<nocturnal_> nessuno?
<Brutus-> nocturnal_, Lavitola?
<nocturnal_> ??
<cristian_c> nocturnal_, esponi il problema
<Brutus-> !problema | nocturnal_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'problema'
<nocturnal_> installata la distro con l'utente principale ho creato un altro account senza mettre la password, adesso per accedere me la chiede.come mai?
<nocturnal_> ubuntu 11.04
<cristian_c> ubuntu e ubuntu
<cristian_c> secondo me
<nocturnal_> ok
<nocturnal_> soluzioni?
<nocturnal_> oppure ho sbagliato io qul cosa.....
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, l'utente principale può usare sudo?
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, normalmente si
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, quindi basta che fai sudo passwd UTENTE2
<nocturnal_> si
<K99Brain> nocturnal_,  e la cambi
<cristian_c> fico
<nocturnal_> non è qusto il caso me se per esempio lo messa la password?
<nocturnal_> non dovrebbe chiedermi la vecchia prima di mettere la nuova?
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, deve chiederti la pass del account principale
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, dopodiche anche senza conoscere la vecchia del tuo secondo account, puoi cambiarla
<nocturnal_> ok
<nocturnal_> se volessi creare un utente con privilegi limitati?
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, basta che non sia nel gruppo admin
<K99Brain> o adm... mi viene il dubbio
<K99Brain> insomma basta che non sia ne nel gruppo admina ne in quello adm
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, in quel caso non potrebbe usare sudo e avrebbe poteri limitati
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, di default un secondo account creato è infatti così
<nocturnal_> a me serve che graficamente puo solo accedere ad internet e ad alcuni programmi,è possibile?
<nocturnal_> deve solo fare questo
<nocturnal_> non puo modificare impostazioni di nessun tipo
<nocturnal_> nella gestiopne gruppi ce ne seno una marea ne scelgo uno a caso quindi?
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, un utente che non può usare sudo è limitato e più che usare internet e qualche programma non può fare. Ad esempio non potrebbe installare nulla. Tuttavia se devi scegliere pure quali programmi puo usare e quali no... è possibile ma diventa complicato
<K99Brain> nocturnal_,  un utente limitato ad esempio può cambiare lo sfondo e le impostazioni sue personali
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, non quelle degli altri
<nocturnal_> ok
<nocturnal_> ?
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, la questione è lunga e complessa
<nocturnal_> quanto complicato
<nocturnal_> ok
<K99Brain> nocturnal_, direi che prima di tutto devi studiarti i permessi :P
<K99Brain> !permessi | nocturnal_
<ubot-it> nocturnal_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<nocturnal_> lo sto facendo adesso
<nocturnal_> ok per adesso ti ringrazio (problema della pwd risolto)
<nocturnal_> buona serata
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti ho appena formattato un hdd in ext3 e volevo montarlo via terminale in modo che abbia tutti i permessi  ...chi mi sa aiutare..?..grazie
<drugantibus> ho provato cosi'm ma non funziona...
<Brutus-> drugantibus, se è automaticamente riconosciuto viene montato automagicamente
<drugantibus> si..ma senza i permessi..
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ti avevo già risposto
<drugantibus> cristian_c mi è andato in crash il sistema e ho approfittato per riformattare...mi sono ricollegato ora....mi puoi ripetere...per favore..(non ho potuto legere)..grazie
<cristian_c> drugantibus, cosa hai formattato?
<drugantibus> l'hdd difettoso
<drugantibus> l'ho formattato in ext3
<drugantibus> ..e ora son di punto e accapo...me lo monta in automatico..ma senza permessi di scrittura...
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ma non era meglio in ext4?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, cosa contiene (o dovrebbe contenere) questa partzione?
<drugantibus> (non conosco la differenza...qual'è?)
<drugantibus> file iso
<cristian_c> il filesystem ext3 è vecchio
<cristian_c> ext4 c'è già da tre anni
<drugantibus> ok la riformatto in ext4
<drugantibus> ma come posso ottenere i permessi?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ci hai spostato dei dati?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, per i  permessi puoi aprire il file manager
<drugantibus> ancora no...non posso..non ho i permessi
<drugantibus> cioè?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, scusa, ma perché lo vuoi formattare in ext*?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, sei su gnome?
<dasdasfgagasga> ciao ragazzo ho bisogno di un aiuto
<drugantibus> per contenere file iso piu' grandi di 4 giga
<drugantibus> sono su mint
<dasdasfgagasga> qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema?  quando cerco di installare ubuntu lo schermo diventa nero e nn si vede piu nnt... come posso fare?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, devi accederci anche da windows alla partizione?
<drugantibus> non necessariamente
<cristian_c> drugantibus, se è una partizione dati basta formattare in fat32
<drugantibus> ma il fat 32 può contenere file > di 4 giga?
<cristian_c> uhm, non ci avevo pensato
<dasdasfgagasga> raga ci siete per favore?
<drugantibus> magari allora meglio ntfs...
<drugantibus> ...che dici?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, trovato
<cristian_c> ho trovato il filesystem giusto
<drugantibus> cioè?
<cristian_c> hai ragione fat non va bene per grossi file
<Brutus-> drugantibus, ti fa gli scherzi lol
<drugantibus> ??
<Brutus-> drugantibus, ntfs va bene
<drugantibus> e per i permessi?
<Brutus-> drugantibus, forse anche ext4
<drugantibus> ok ...ma come risolvo per i permessi?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ntfs è migliore ma è da consigliare solo per passare file in dual boot
<Brutus-> drugantibus, i permessi della partizione?
<drugantibus> si...
<cristian_c> drugantibus, l'ho detto anche prima, apri il file manager
<drugantibus> ho provato anche a cambiarli attraverso root...ma niente da fare
<drugantibus> ...come apro file manager?
<drugantibus> come si fa?
<cristian_c> drugantibus, quale de utilizzi?
<drugantibus> ??
<drugantibus> cosa?
<cristian_c> gnome , kde?
<cristian_c> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<drugantibus> gnome
<drugantibus> sono con mint
<cristian_c> mmh,, ho visto che ext2 è del 1993, ext3 è del 2001
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> drugantibus, questo è il canale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> teoricamente non dovresti scrivere neanche qui XD
<drugantibus> lo so...ma pensavo che qualche santo..potesse aiutarmi...la soluzione sarebbe la stessa..
<cristian_c> ok, allora apri nautilus
<drugantibus> ho già provato ...anche con sudo nautilus...andando a cambiare i permessi di /media/usb1 ..niente da fare!
<cristian_c> drugantibus, cioè che problema haiavuto con sdc1?
<drugantibus> si
<cristian_c> vai in Proprietà->Permessi
<cristian_c> non capisco
<cristian_c> mmmhh, il filesystem jfs non va bene, è per server
<drugantibus> non so piu' che fare.............
<cristian_c> drugantibus, se non ti spieghi, è difficile risolvere
<cristian_c> mmmhh, reiserfs non va bene per i grossi file
<drugantibus> ..ma dai...piu' chiaro di cosi'...
<cristian_c> Xfs
<drugantibus> mi monta in automatico l'hdd senza permessi di scrittura
<cristian_c> E’ il filesystem medio per eccellenza, nel senso che non si esalta in nessun campo ma è ottimo in tutti. E’ sicuro, è veloce, è stabile. E’ fantastico nella gestione dei file più grandi di 500mb, ottimo dunque per partizione di file di grandi dimensioni come film, immagini iso o quant’altro e se la cava bene anche con i file piccolini. Xfs è anche il filesystem che stressa meno la nostra Cpu.
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ma questo era chiaro, quello che non è chiaro è cosa succede se vai a modificare i permessi con il file manager
<drugantibus> non me li cambia
<drugantibus> no
<drugantibus> scusa
<drugantibus> intendevo con sudo nautilus
<drugantibus> ....dimmi come si apre file manager
<cristian_c> vedi, se non hai le idee chiare...
<cristian_c> semplice, da interfaccia
<cristian_c> drugantibus, comunque xfs è il filesystem che fa per te
<cristian_c> :)
<drugantibus> il mio prfoblema sono i permessi
<cristian_c> drugantibus, ottimo per una partizione dati con file molto grossi
<cristian_c> drugantibus, sì, avevi domandato anche il formato
<cristian_c> comunque, apri il file manager come fai di solito
<cristian_c> e vai in /media
<drugantibus> qualcuno sa aiutarmi sul problema dei permessi?
<cristian_c> ...
<drugantibus> come si fa ad aprire file manager?
<cristian_c> in windows come fai? -,-'
<cristian_c> di solito si va in Risorse del computer....
<cristian_c> in linux uguale
<cristian_c> Applicazioni->Accessori...
<cristian_c> mi sembra una cosa banale
<cristian_c> una volta aperto nautilus, vai in filesystem
<cristian_c> poi in media, clicchi sll'icona dell'hard disk esterno con il tasto destro del mouse, scegli proprietà e poi la scheda permessi
<cristian_c> drugantibus, non capisco la difficoltà
<drugantibus> non è la strada giusta...intendevo farlo da terminale con umask...in altro modo non me lo fa fare
<cristian_c> drugantibus, che cosa vuol dire 'non me lo fa fare'?
<cristian_c> se c'è dell'output o un messaggio, postalo
<cristian_c> altrimenti il supporto diventa più difficile, lo dico in generale
<drugantibus> ok...rinuncio
<cristian_c> e comunque quella è la strada giusta
<cristian_c> dragantibus, quando si chiede supporto si postano tutti i messaggi del terminale o del sistema, diversamente pochi avranno la pazienza di aiutarti
<cristian_c> :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-30
<geopardy> ciao a tt
<geopardy> quit
<geopardy> EXIT
<massi> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<massi> c è qualcuno
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<neramarea> salve. ubuntu mi si avvia solo in modalità terminale. non riconosce il monitor. con ogni prrobabilità ho disattivato per errore i driver nvidia. come risolvo?
<attempt> lo vedi il grub quando avvii ubuntu con la lista dei kernel?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<attempt> neramarea se non vedi grub premi shift all'avvio. sceglii il secondo kernel ovvero kernel recovery di li avvii ubuntu. quando hai il desktop rimetti nvidia. se riparti come shell da recovery dai il comando startx che avvia il desktop.
<Trim_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> glpiana, ho fatto molte prove, ma in alcuni casi alla reazione della connessione a banda larga lo schermo diventa nero con la presenza del solo puntatore, tutto si blocca e lampeggiano sulla tastiera le luci Caps Lock e Scroll Lock, in altri casi quando si attiva la connessione a banda larga l'icona del network manager carica all'infinito, ma non riesce a stabilire una connessione, e devo disattivarli, in altri
<cristian_c> casi la connessione non carica neanche. In tutti questi casi comunque l'interfaccia wireless non compare mai in iwconfig o in ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> glpiana, come posso fare?
<glpiana> cristian_c, con che kernel sei?
<cristian_c> *creazione
<cristian_c> glpiana, Linux Host-001 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 15:58:00 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> cristian_c, dai apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic
<glpiana> !paste | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> glpiana,. http://paste.ubuntu.com/699599/
<glpiana> cristian_c, hai un kernel precedente?
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, immagino che nel tempo il sistema li abbia instalati
<cristian_c> tramite aggiornamenti
<glpiana> cristian_c, dpkg -l | greo linux-image
<cristian_c> *installati
<glpiana> *grep
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/699603/
<glpiana> cristian_c, prova ad avviare col 28 e vedi se fa lo stesso
<glpiana> cristian_c, però io non ho ben capito se sta roba usb che metti è per il wifi o per la banda larga
<cristian_c> glpiana, banda larga
<cristian_c> ed è comunque wireless
<glpiana> cristian_c, no, dai non confondiamoci.
<cristian_c> glpiana, comunque è una huawei che serve ad effettuare connessioni le più disparate: 3g, gsm, gprs, ecc...
<jester-> cristian_c: e come fa ad essere wifi
<glpiana> ah ok, non ne consocevo l'esistenza
<filo1234> sempre modem è
<cristian_c> esatto
<glpiana> cristian_c, wifi comunque è un'altra cosa
<filo1234> quindi al limite la connessione sarà una ppp0 in ifconfig
<cristian_c> comunque adesso l'importante è far apparire l'interfaccia in iwconfig
<filo1234> e non c'entra una mazza con il wifi
<filo1234> non c'entra nulla iwconfig
<cristian_c> invece sì
<glpiana> cristian_c, non penso che la puoi vedere in iwconfig non essendo wifi
<cristian_c> è lì che appaiono le interfacce
<filo1234> -.-
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> cristian_c, in ifconfig al massimo
<cristian_c> ecco, ora ho scoperto una cosa nuova
<filo1234> le interfacce wifi non quelle ethernet e tanto meno quelle ppp
<cristian_c> comunque non compare nemmeno in ifconfig
<filo1234> ovvio non è connesso
<filo1234> vedrai che quando  è connesso avrai un ppp0
<glpiana> cristian_c, tu nel forum hai scritto che la inserisci e vedi l'icona sul desktop. hai dato eject come ti avevo detto?
<filo1234> ma se non credi la conessione a banda larga la usi come fermacarte
<cristian_c> glpiana, ovvio che ho fatto tutte le prove, ripetute
<glpiana> cristian_c, e doppo aver dato eject hai controllato dmesg?
<glpiana> *dopo
<Rush_> Ciao a tutti, vole sapere se qualcuno sa dove mlDonkey salva i file completati. Ho letto in giro su internet ma non riesco a capire. Grazie.
<remix_tj> Rush_: saranno su ~/.mldonkey/incoming/
<Rush_> remix_tj: scusa non sono espertissimo di ubuntu e una settimana che ce l'ho. Come faccio a trovare quella cartella?
<remix_tj> e' una cartella nascosta nella tua home che si chiama .mldonkey
<remix_tj> e dentro c'e' incoming
<remix_tj> non ho la più pallida idea di che programma sia
<remix_tj> ma ho cercato su google
<Rush_> remix_tj: ah ecco perchè non c'è è nascosta. Senti per caso visto che sei cosi gentile sai dirmi come mostrare le cartelle nascoste in Ubuntu per favore?
<glpiana> Rush_, premi ctr+h o vai su visualizza -> file nascosti
<Rush_> glpiana: Finalmenteeee grazie mille per l'aiuito. Certo che mldonkey non è di facile utilizzo e configurazione eh:(
<glpiana> Rush_, mai usato
<Rush_> glpiana: ah...e cosa usi? Cosi per curiosità.
<glpiana> Rush_, per i protocolli ed2k di solito si usa amule
<Rush_> glpiana: si avevo visto che c'èra amule, però ho notato che è da tanto che non aggiornato e dicono in rete che sia meglio mldonkey. Poi non so se è vero non mi intendo molto!
<PinoOfPersia> ciao scusate devo aver combinato qualche casino con il file swap quando ho installato vim devo aver cancellato per sbaglio una riga e adesso mi dice che devo fare il recoveri se qualcuno mi dice come devo fare a ripristinare sto file
<PinoOfPersia> lanciando questa cosa sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, interfaces con la swap non c'entra nulla
<PinoOfPersia> mi dice che devo ripristinare il vecchio file di swap se non ho letto male
<PinoOfPersia> si aspetta comunque glpiana  ti faccio un pastebin di quello che mi esce scritto
<PinoOfPersia> non lo so che cosa ho fatto, centrava con la scheda di rete
<filo1234> PinoOfPersia: dovresti avere lo stesso file nascosto .swp
<PinoOfPersia> e si lo so ma non so come fare
<Rush_> glpiana: grazie per l'aiuto comunque:)
<filo1234> dai ls -a nella dir in cui hai il file e cancella quello.swp
<glpiana> Rush_, :)
<PinoOfPersia> scusate datemi il link del pastebin
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> PinoOfPersia: e comunque quando riapri il file con vi ti chiede se vuoi recuperarlo
<PinoOfPersia> si scusa puoi leggere il paste?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/699663/
<PinoOfPersia> scusate
<PinoOfPersia> filo1234,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/699663/
<PinoOfPersia> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/699663/
<remix_tj> PinoOfPersia: non premi r?
<remix_tj> potresti provare con R
<remix_tj> o con D
<glpiana>  (R)ecupera
<remix_tj> fa lo stesso se non hai modifiche pendenti
<remix_tj> io farei D PinoOfPersia
<PinoOfPersia> non lo so se fa lo stesso , ho paura di aver incasinato la scheda di rete
<PinoOfPersia> devo fare D?
<PinoOfPersia> si m apoi che succede ala configurazione di rete
<filo1234> cosa vuoi che succeda? è un file di testo quello
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, ma che grandi modifiche stavi facendo a sto file?
<PinoOfPersia> ma niente non stavo facendo niente solo che col tasto cursore ho cancellato per sbaglio una riga
<PinoOfPersia> ho chiuso
<PinoOfPersia> e mi è uscito quel messaggio riaprendo
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, normalmente in quel file ci son due righe e basta, se non hai impostazioni di rete particolari
<PinoOfPersia> comunque no non stavo facendo niente ho solo installato vim
<PinoOfPersia> si ci stavano due righe
<PinoOfPersia> comunque cosa devo fare lo cancello'
<PinoOfPersia> ?
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, ecco. allora fai R oppure D e se poi sparisce interfaces lo si ricrea
<PinoOfPersia> mi aiutate voi a ricrearlo?
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, il contenuto è:
<glpiana> auto lo
<glpiana> iface lo inet loopback
<PinoOfPersia> SI ERA QUELLO
<PinoOfPersia> o caz sto maiuscolo
<glpiana> lol
<PinoOfPersia> comunque si c'era scritta quella roba li
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, ok, ma fin che non procedi non si va avanti
<PinoOfPersia> sisi ok ma io sto cercando di cancellarlo con d solo che alla fine non me lo fa mettere sto d
<PinoOfPersia> QUANDO FACCIO DI MI ESCE  SPAZIO/d/j: schermo/pagina/riga giù, b/u/k: su, q: abbandona
<PinoOfPersia> ma è come se avesse accettato?
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, esci da vim
<PinoOfPersia> ma ho cancellato o no'
<glpiana> e che ne so io? mica son lì
<PinoOfPersia> vabe esco
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, esci da vim, poi dai cat /etc/network/interfaces
<remix_tj> PinoOfPersia: ma come esci da vim?
<remix_tj> con :q!
<remix_tj> ?
<PinoOfPersia> ma si sono uscito
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, quindi?
<PinoOfPersia> poi ho ridato il comando dal terminale sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces  e mi da sempre quella schermata
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, ah ok, allora lasciamo perdere
<PinoOfPersia> forse sono io che sbaglio
<glpiana> tanto fai quel che vuoi
<PinoOfPersia> ma no che lascio perdere voglio eliminare sta cosa
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, e allora magari se seguissi quello che ti si dice...
<PinoOfPersia> sto cercando di seguire
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, esci da sto piffero di vi e digita: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<PinoOfPersia> ma una volta che ho chiuso cosa faccio
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, LEGGI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> cazzarola
<PinoOfPersia> ma guarda che sono gia uscito da vim mi semvra
<massimo18> eh
<PinoOfPersia> mi sembra che son gia uscito da vim
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, trullallero trullallà
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> hihihii
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, cosa non capisci di: digita: cat /etc/network/interfaces ?
<PinoOfPersia> scusa stavo guardando se avevo aperto sto vim ma è chiuso
<PinoOfPersia> cosè che non devo capire  scusa
<glpiana> !troll|  PinoOfPersia
<ubot-it> PinoOfPersia: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<PinoOfPersia> cosa devo fare lo devo compiare nel terminale ?
<PinoOfPersia> ma non trollo az
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, dove se no?
<PinoOfPersia> e adesso lo faccio
<PinoOfPersia> prima mica l'ho fatto
<glpiana> eh, senza fretta nè
<glpiana> è più utile continuare ad aprire vi per poi richiuderlo
<PinoOfPersia> comunque l'ho fatto
<PinoOfPersia> esce questo cosmo@cosmo-desktop:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<PinoOfPersia> auto lo
<PinoOfPersia> iface lo inet loopback
<PinoOfPersia> mo dovrebbe essere aposto?
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, ok, ora scrivi: sudo rm /etc/network/.interfaces.swp
<PinoOfPersia> ok momento
<filo1234> topico
<PinoOfPersia> fatto
<PinoOfPersia> comunque non esce niente
<PinoOfPersia> adesso che devo fare
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, adesso dovresti essere a posto
<filo1234> PinoOfPersia: se devi allenarti con vi non farlo su file di sistema...
<filo1234> crea file nella tua home e giocaci
<PinoOfPersia> vabe certo mica devo sputtanare i file di sistema  comunque buon consiglio
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, perchè avevi editato quel file?
<PinoOfPersia> ma adesso riaprendo quella cosa di prima non dovrebbe piu dare quell aschermata?
<glpiana> PinoOfPersia, prova
<filo1234> si poi richiudi male vi
<glpiana> lol
<PinoOfPersia> ma ninete siccome son qui che mi sto incazzando che scarica lento da e amule allora cercavo come rendere ubuntu come se fosse un server e mi sono incappato in un sito
<PinoOfPersia> solo che ho pasticciato e ho fatto solo casino
<PinoOfPersia> si no che richiudo male
<filo1234> ?
<PinoOfPersia> a a proposito mi hanno detto che fastweb ha rilasciato dei nuovi modem che hanno l'ìip publico aperto
<PinoOfPersia> voi sapete qualcosa?
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> !chat | PinoOfPersia
<ubot-it> PinoOfPersia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PinoOfPersia> a vabe certo
<glpiana> O.o
<PinoOfPersia> si adesso non da piu quella schermata
<PinoOfPersia> comunque se chiedo come impostare al meglio la scheda di rete per fastweb da ubuntu devo sempre chiedere da un altra parte?
<PinoOfPersia> vabe lo chiedo adesso perche vedo che non siete impegnati con gli aiuti del pastebin
<PinoOfPersia> vabe niente
<filo1234> vabe vabe
<PinoOfPersia> e mica tanto
<PinoOfPersia> allora vado ciao
<cristian_c> glpiana, anche con il kernel più vecchio, nulla cambia
<glpiana> cristian_c, è attaccata sta roba adesso?
<cristian_c> glpiana, c'è un modo per attivare l'interfaccia?
<cristian_c> sì
<glpiana> cristian_c, metti lsusb su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> oh, si è risvegliato il bot
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/CvASUTuW
<cristian_c> però il device funziona
<cristian_c> viene riconosciuto come periferica usb, non capisco
<glpiana> cristian_c, staccala, inseriscila e scrivi: dmesg | tail   e metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/699682/
<glpiana> cristian_c, e adesso visualizzi l'icona sul desktop, vero?
<cristian_c> ma anche prima
<glpiana> cristian_c, -.-
<glpiana> cristian_c, clicca col tasto destr e scegli eject
<cristian_c> è già fatto
<cristian_c> *già fatto
<cristian_c> fatto anche adesso
<glpiana> cristian_c, allora digita: dmesg | tail    e metti us pastebin
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/699683/
<cristian_c> ma non so se è cambiato qualcosa :S
<glpiana> cristian_c, vedi ancora l'icona sul desktop?
<cristian_c> è scomparsa appena l'ho eiettata
<glpiana> cristian_c, però a me sarebbe piaciuto fosse apparso qualcosa in demsg
<glpiana> cristian_c, clicca sull'icona della rete e vai su modifica connessioni
<cristian_c> anche a me
<glpiana> vai nella scheda banda larga e configura una connessione
<cristian_c> me la riconosce subityo nello wizard
<cristian_c> strano
<glpiana> cristian_c, strano? non è meglio?
<cristian_c> ho cliccato su aggiungi e invece del solito form è partito il wizard
<cristian_c> sì, è meglio ma nelle altre prove non l'aveva fatto
<cristian_c> Huawei Technologies HUAWEI Mobile
<cristian_c> nel menù a discesa
<cristian_c> Avanti
<glpiana> cristian_c, non fare la cronaca. procedi e configura e poi vedi se va
<cristian_c> scelta nazione, operatore, e conenssione predefinita
<cristian_c> lo scrivo senno poi non se ne esce più
<cristian_c> ho fatto
<cristian_c> ed è apparso il form
<cristian_c> non so come devo compilarlo
<glpiana> !image | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/istantanea3009201113563.png/
<cristian_c> glpiana, ora cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> cristian_c, devi darmi un minuto
<cristian_c> di solito quando creo la connessione me la crea e basta, senza visualizzare il form
<glpiana> cristian_c, io lascerei così e darei "applica"
<cristian_c> per la cronaca comunque non compare in ifocnfig
<filo1234> cosa non compare?
<cristian_c> l'interfaccia
<filo1234> ti h odetto che comparirà una volta connesso
<filo1234> come ppp0
<filo1234> e 10
<cristian_c> ma non compare la connesione neanche nel menù dell'applet
<filo1234> ma cosa vuoi che compaia??
<filo1234> è un modem
<cristian_c> l'interfaccia
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> ti h odetto che comparirà una volta connesso
<filo1234> come ppp0
<cristian_c> comunque non compare neanche la conenssione
<cristian_c> mentr prima compariva
<filo1234> vabè ciao
<cristian_c> in Connessioni di rete è presente, mentre non compare nel menù dell'applet
<cristian_c> quindi non posso neanche attivarla
<filo1234> non è che abbia fatto qualche modifica in /etc/network/interfaces
<filo1234> ?
<cristian_c> ma perché avrei dovuto fare una cosa del genere? :D
<glpiana> cristian_c, controlla
<glpiana> allora lascia perdere
<glpiana> a me ste risposte mi....
<glpiana> gnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<cristian_c> il file interfaces è a posto
<filo1234> ah scusa dimenticavo che sei superiore
<filo1234> s elo dici tu
<cristian_c> filo1234, ?
<filo1234> niente lascia perdere segui glpiana
<cristian_c> quindi neanche questo metodo funziona
<glpiana> no io ho chiuso
<filo1234> io pure
<cristian_c> l'hardware funziona out of the box
<cristian_c> è un mistero
<glpiana> cristian_c, se ti ha riconosciuto al volo la chiave, configurala  seocndo le indicazioni che hai, esattamente come faresti con windows
<cristian_c> glpiana, dovrebbe funzionare out of the box
<cristian_c> ho seguito il wizard del network manager
<glpiana> cristian_c, per parlare di aria fritta spostiamoci su chat
<cristian_c> glpiana, ma a me interessa il supporto
<cristian_c> glpiana, lo stesso problema pare che l'abbia riscontrato sammy
<glpiana> cristian_c, il piano tariffario che hai selezionato è corretto?
<glpiana> cristian_c, su impostazioni ppp hai toccato qualcosa? hai provato a escludere qualcuna delle voci?
<glpiana> cristian_c, poi va beh, quando sarai comodo rispondi -.-
<cristian_c> glpiana, è quello predefiito, nell'elenco a discesa non ce ne sono altri
<cristian_c> glpiana, non ho mai toccato nulla in quella finestra
<glpiana> cristian_c, prova
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda la connessione della sim
<glpiana> cristian_c, clicca su configura metodi ed escludine qualcuno e vedi con quale va
<cristian_c> uhm
<glpiana> cristian_c, ok, allora usala come supporto per i dati. ciao
<cristian_c> glpiana, le ho provate tutte singolarmente, forse non è quello
<glpiana> cristian_c, la sim ha un pin?
<cristian_c> anche questo metodo non funziona, non riesco proprio a capire da cosa possa dipendere
<cristian_c> sì, certo
<glpiana> cristian_c, toglilo
<cristian_c> ehm, forse c'è un equivoco, pensavo ti riferissial codice
<cristian_c> quello scritto sulla scheda
<glpiana> cristian_c, no, mi riferivo al pin della sim
<cristian_c> nella finestra il campo pin è vuyoto, gliana
<cristian_c> *glpiana
<cristian_c> sì,sì infatti
<glpiana> cristian_c, sei contemporaneamente collegato via cavo?
<cristian_c> sì, ma avevo provato anche senza
<cristian_c> sempre la stessa storia, queste cose le ho provate e riprovate fino allo sfinimento
<cristian_c> ho provato tutte le combinazioni
<glpiana> cristian_c, ma visto che fino a un attimo fa il wizzard non era partito, ti spiace riprovare senza cavo ORA?
<glpiana> cristian_c, e prova pure a riavviare ocn dentro la chiave e senza la ethrnet
<cristian_c> certo, glpiana, scusami
<cristian_c> ok,grazie , ora provo
<Gazuya> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu nel mio portatile ma la scheda wireless non funziona
<Gazuya> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Gazuya, che scheda è? apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i nework
<glpiana> correggo il comando: lspci | grep -i network
<Gazuya> faccio subito
<Gazuya> tanto è qui accanto a me
<Gazuya> mi ha mandato un mio amico qui mi ha detto se vedi uno che si chiama glpiana vedrai che ti aiuta
<glpiana> lol
<Gazuya> detto-fatto
<Gazuya> mi ha detto che è tanti anni che sa che sei qui
<Gazuya> :)
<Gazuya> allora
<Gazuya> non mi viene niente
<Gazuya> mi da la line successiva senza output
<glpiana> Gazuya, hai visto che ho corretto il comando?
<glpiana> lspci | grep -i network
<Gazuya> me lo immaginavo fosse network
<Gazuya> :)
<Gazuya> riprovo
<Gazuya> INPROCOMM IPN 2220
<Gazuya> Wireless LAN adapter
<Gazuya> glpiana
<glpiana> Gazuya, sì, un attimo
<Gazuya> k thx
<glpiana> Gazuya, da quel che vedo ti serve installare ndiswrapper e avere i driver di windows
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | Gazuya
<ubot-it> Gazuya: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<glpiana> Gazuya, collega il pc col cavo e procedi
<Gazuya> maremma
<cristian_c> glpiana, provato a fare come hai detto
<Gazuya> l'è mica un lavoro di nulla
<glpiana> Gazuya, non è nulla di compleso, sempre che tu possa collegare il pc col cavo
<Gazuya> ah va bene anche se è xubuntu vero?
<glpiana> Gazuya, indifferente
<Gazuya> bene ora ci provo
<glpiana> Gazuya, se lo colleghi e vieni qua lo facciamo passo passo
<cristian_c> glpiana, quindi non è il cavo il problema
<Gazuya> ok se trovo il cavo vengo e proviamo
<glpiana> cristian_c, al riavvio del pc vedi l'icona sul desktop?
<Gazuya> sempre il migliore eh :P
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì
<cristian_c> sempre
<glpiana> cristian_c, e hai dato eject?
<cristian_c> l'ho fatto anche poco fa
<cristian_c> l'ho provata sempre questa cosas
<cristian_c> da quando l'hai scritta sul forum
<glpiana> cristian_c, edita la connessione e prendi una schermata
<Gazuya> vai ho trovato il cavo 2 minuti e arrivo
<cristian_c> glpian, ok, però nonsono esperto nell'editare le connessioni
<glpiana> cristian_c, eh? devi aprire modifica connessioni, selezionare la tua e cliccare su modifica
<cristian_c> è già aperta
<cristian_c> ora devo modificarla, ma come?
<glpiana> cristian_c, no, devi prendere una schermata
<cristian_c> ci sono tre schede , quali?
<glpiana> cristian_c, dì la verità, mi stai prendendo in giro
<cristian_c> banda larga, ppp e ipv4
<glpiana> cristian_c, -.- la prima
<cristian_c> quella ce l'ho già, recupero il link
<glpiana> cristian_c, no, fai la schermata adesso
<cristian_c> ok, ma è identica
<cristian_c> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/istantanea3009201113563.png/
<cristian_c> è uguale uguale, non cambia una virgola
<glpiana> cristian_c, metti la spunta su disponibile per tutti gli utenti
<K99Brain> cristian_c, e mettici un nome utente e una pass a caso
<K99Brain> cristian_c, anche se non servono, alcuni operatori non vogliono che siano lasciati vuoti
<wualagate> glpiana ciao sono Gazuya di prima
<glpiana> wualagate, :)
<glpiana> wualagate, anzitutto, il sistema è aggiornato?
<wualagate> l'ho masterizzata ieri sera
<wualagate> 11.04
<wualagate> la distro
<glpiana> wualagate, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<wualagate> ok
<glpiana> wualagate, quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wualagate> ok ora sta andando
<wualagate> 14,0 mb
<wualagate> di aggiornamenti ha fatto
<wualagate> fatto ok
<cristian_c> K99Brain, io provo, boh
<wualagate> glpiana il secondo mi fa scaricare 140Mb di upgrade
<wualagate> ci vorrà un 3-4 minuti credo
<wualagate> appena ha fatto ti chiamo
<Gazuya> ahah mi rivedo dall'altro pc
<Gazuya> che figata
<Gazuya> :P
<cristian_c> K99Brain, fatto tutto, ma non riesco a capire perché non funzioni
<Gazuya> cristia
<Gazuya> che problema hai?
<K99Brain> cristian_c, il pin della sim?
<cristian_c> K99Brain, nella finestra del form il campo pin è vuoto
<cristian_c> Gazuya, una cosa che non ti auguro :D
<Gazuya> che è successo
<cristian_c> Gazuya, connessione a banda larga
<Gazuya> che ha
<cristian_c> non si collega
<Gazuya> ah vedrai, anche il mio di qua che ora sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti, ma ora lo si mette apposto con glpiana
<cristian_c> uhm
<Gazuya> tu vedrai costì trovi gente preparata, eh
<Gazuya> mica è il primo grullo che t'aiuta
<cristian_c> gazuya, ci sto combattendo da un po' con questa connessione, fine OT
<Gazuya> auguri
<cristian_c> grazie
<wualagate> glpiana ho fatto ora mi chiede il riavvio e sono da te
<wualagate> glpiana fatto
<wualagate> sono con te
<wualagate> glpiana?
<wualagate> ci sei ancora?
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> aviando nautilus mi dà il seguente errore: Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<tasx> è successo dopo aver provato ad installare due estensioni...
<wualagate> glpaina sei sparito?
<tasx> nessuno ha avuto un problema simile?
<massi> ciao qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<massimo18> !aiuto | massi
<ubot-it> massi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> wualagate, ero via
<glpiana> wualagate, allora anzitutto installiamo ndoswrapper
<massi> vorrei condividere cartelle e stampanti con un pc xp
<massimo18> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<glpiana> wualagate, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<glpiana> tasx, estensioni installate come e da dove?
<massi> io ho xubunto
<glpiana> massi, è indifferente
<massimo18> massi: devi usare samba
<tasx> glpiana, da synaptic, nautilus-image e nautilus-gksu
<massimo18> massi: leggi la guida è molto chiara
<massi> dove la trovo
<glpiana> !samba | massi
<ubot-it> massi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> !samba
<nicotano> !samba | massi
<massimo18> :)
<nicotano> lol
<massi> grazie ora ci provo
<wualagate> glpiana grazie sto provando a seguire una guida che ho trovato
<glpiana> tasx, e dove ottieni l'errore che hai riportato?
<tasx> lancinado nautilus da console
<glpiana> wualagate, spero sia quella del wiki di ubuntu e non roba presa in giro :)
<glpiana> tasx, ma nautilus si apre o no?
<tasx> glpiana, no
<glpiana> tasx, aspetta, perchè gtk3? hai mica provato a mettere gnome 3?
<tasx> glpiana, avevo aggiunto i ppa ma parecchi giorni fa
<glpiana> tasx, male, malissimo
<glpiana> tasx, gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> tasx, controlla la lista dei repository e vedi se ci sono ancora
<tasx> glpiana, si ci sono :'(
<glpiana> tasx, un secondo allora
<glpiana> tasx, sono i gnome3-team/gnome3 ?
<tasx> glpiana, si
<glpiana> tasx, scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<glpiana> tasx, poi dai: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<tasx> glpiana, ok
<GIAN_> Ciao, percaso conoscete qualche programma tipo daemon tool lite che legge le iso e virtualizza un drive dvd?
<glpiana> GIAN_, le iso su linux puoi montarle, non serve nulla come daemon tools
<tasx> glpiana, mi chiede di rimuovere alcuni pacchetti, proseguo
<glpiana> GIAN_, il comando in generale da dare nel temrinale è: sudo mount file_immagine.iso /media/dove_vuoi -t iso9660 -o loop
<glpiana> tasx, copia quanto dti dice su pastebin che vediamo
<glpiana> !paste | tasx
<ubot-it> tasx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GIAN_> si, ho utilizzato acetone ma quando viene montata la iso compare un Hd virtuale, a me serve che quando la iso viene montata compare un lettore dvd/cd virtuale
<tasx> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/699768/
<glpiana> GIAN_, puoi spiegarci cosa devi fare?
<glpiana> tasx, io proseguirei
<filo1234> 15:35 < glpiana> GIAN_, il comando in generale da dare nel temrinale è: sudo mount file_immagine.iso /media/dove_vuoi -t iso9660 -o loop
<GIAN_> ho dei programmi in iso (per windows) che dovrei avviare con virtualbox
<filo1234> GIAN_: se lo monti in /media/cdrom0/ appare l'icona del cd se è quello che vuoi
<glpiana> GIAN_, se hai delle iso da usare in vbox le dai in pasto a vbox come lettore
<glpiana> non devi fare niente altro
<GIAN_> ok provo!!
<tasx> glpiana, perfetto tutto a posto
<tasx> glpiana, grazie ;)
<glpiana> tasx, :)
<tasx> glpiana, è ancora sconsigliato gnome3?
<glpiana> tasx, aseptta poco meno di un mese e aggiorna a oneiric e avrai gnome3 dai repo ufficiali
<jester-> tasx: gnomo 3 lo avrai aggiornando al prossimo rilascio
<tasx> ah ok, e unity?
<glpiana> tasx, ci sarà anche unity
<jester-> tasx: unity sarà il de ufficiaaale
<jester-> shell e il vecchio opzionali
<tasx> capito, ciao grazie!
<Mauy> ciao ho una macchina virtuale windos su ubuntu creata con virtualbox da win posso vedere un disco fisico collegato al pc se si come si fa?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<GIAN_> no, non riesco forse sbaglio qualcosa
<glpiana> Mauy, nelle guide è spiegato come condividere il disco
<Mauy> ok guardo
<glpiana> GIAN_, allora dimmi se ho capito: tu hai windows su vbox, giusto?
<GIAN_> si
<GIAN_> non riesco a far montare il programma
<glpiana> GIAN_, e devi caricare dei cd di cui hai le iso sotto ubuntu, gusto?
<glpiana> *giusto
<GIAN_> si giustissimo
<glpiana> GIAN_, vai su vbox, con la macchina virtuale avviata, e clicca su dispositivi
<glpiana> GIAN_, vedi la voce cd rom, che apre un menu a lato
<glpiana> vero?
<GIAN_> no scusa il problema è a monte perchè quando lancio il comando indicato mi viene fuori che non trova il file
<glpiana> GIAN_, che comando indicato?
<Mauy> ho trovato solo file e cartelle ma non dischi fisici
<GIAN_> questo: sudo mount file_immagine.iso /media/dove_vuoi -t iso9660 -o loop
<glpiana> GIAN_, quello per vbox non ti serve
<installubuntuonm> Salve ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi o postarmi qualche guida dettagliata sull'installazione di ubuntu 11.04 su Mac OS Lion? Specifico Lion perché con Snow Leopard non ho mai avuto problemi...ora con Lion non riesco ad installarlo...thanks
<glpiana> GIAN_, dimenticalo, non avevi ancora parlato di vbox :)
<GIAN_> questo indicato va bene?
<cristian_c> installubuntuonm, c'è sia bootcamp che parallels
<glpiana> GIAN_, non devi dare nessun comando
<installubuntuonm> con parallels tutto ok...con boot camp non va
<GIAN_> io ho cercato di caricare tramite cd/dvd di vbox ma mi da errore
<glpiana> GIAN_, da virtualbox devi andare su dispositivi -> dispositivi cd/dvd -> caricare un file
<GIAN_> già fatto ma mi da errore
<glpiana> GIAN_, che errore ti da?
<GIAN_> Apertura non riuscita del immagine CD/DVD /home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmemore1.iso. Could not get the storage format of the medium '/home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmemore1.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).
<cristian_c> installubuntuonm, è cambiato sicuramente qualcosa
<glpiana> GIAN_, sicuro che la iso sia a posto?
<cristian_c> installubuntuonm, dual o triple boot?
<installubuntuonm> dual
<cristian_c> ok
<GIAN_> era una immagine .nrg e poi tramite nrg2iso trasformata a iso
<cristian_c> installubuntuonm, versione di bootcamp?
<filo1234> GIAN_: hai la maschera principale di vbox aperta?
<glpiana> GIAN_, la nrg non veniva letta?
<GIAN_> si
<GIAN_> no la nrg non veniva letta
<glpiana> oki GIAN_ , segui filo1234
<installubuntuonm> bootcamp 4.0
<installubuntuonm> quella "di serie" con Lion
<filo1234> GIAN_: giusto per fare un prova...
<filo1234> sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmore1.iso   /media/cdrom0/ -o loop
<filo1234> GIAN_: nella macchina principale
<cristian_c> installubuntuonm, andiamo in chat
<installubuntuonm> oook
<GIAN_> con il comando mi viene fuori questo: mount: il mount point /media/cdrom0/ non esiste
<filo1234> sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmore1.iso   /media/cdrom/ -o loop
<filo1234> sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmore1.iso   /mnt  -o loop
<glpiana> un altro paio? :P
<filo1234> GIAN_: ^ il secondo comando
<GIAN_> adesso provo
<GIAN_> mi dice sempre che il mount poing /media/cdrom0/non esiste
<glpiana> <filo1234> sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmore1.iso   /mnt  -o loop
<GIAN_> ok il secondo si scusa
<GIAN_> il secondo non mi da errori, ma non trovo nulla sotto media
<filo1234> GIAN_: ls /mnt/
<filo1234> GIAN_: sono in mnt i file
<filo1234> ma comunque era una prova per capire se l'iso fosse "buona"
<filo1234> e se l'ha montata lo è
<GIAN_> ssi è sotto mnt
<filo1234> ok allora stai sbagliandio qualcosa in vbox
<filo1234> GIAN_: apri la schermata di gestione di vbox
<filo1234> seleziona la macchina virtuale e vai su impostazioni > Archiviazione
<GIAN_> ma quando vado a scegliere da vbox  cd-dvd virtuale e vado nella cart mnt cosa scelgo ? perchè mi vengono fuori cartelle della iso
<filo1234> Sotto controllere IDE hai un iconetta di un cd vuoto?
<filo1234> GIAN_: niente era solo una prova
<filo1234> 16:06 < filo1234> ma comunque era una prova per capire se l'iso fosse "buona"
<filo1234> 16:07 < filo1234> e se l'ha montata lo è
<GIAN_> prova solo per iso ok'
<filo1234> GIAN_: sudo umount /mnt/
<GIAN_> come faccio a montare la iso come lettore dvd?
<filo1234> GIAN_: però ascolatami
<GIAN_> dimmi
<filo1234> 16:09 < filo1234> GIAN_: apri la schermata di gestione di vbox
<filo1234> 16:10 < filo1234> seleziona la macchina virtuale e vai su impostazioni > Archiviazione
<filo1234> 16:10 < filo1234> Sotto controllere IDE hai un iconetta di un cd vuoto?
<GIAN_> si c'è
<filo1234> a fianco hai un menu a tendina...
<filo1234> sulla destra >
<GIAN_> si ok
<filo1234> clicca sul cd e scegli "scegli un file di disco ecc...."
<filo1234> cerca il percorso
<filo1234> e prova
<GIAN_> viene fuori sempre lo stesso errore
<filo1234> allora boh
<filo1234> strano
<GIAN_> Apertura non riuscita del immagine CD/DVD /home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmemore1.iso.  Could not get the storage format of the medium '/home/gianfranco/Scrivania/Tellmemore1.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).  viene fuori questo: Codice 'uscita: VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005) Componente: Medium Interfaccia: IMedium {53f9cc0c-e0fd-40a5-a404-a7a5272082cd} Chiamante: IVirtualBox {c28be65f-1a8f-43b4-81f1-eb60cb516e66}
<filo1234> GIAN_: puoi fare una prova?
<GIAN_> dimmi
<filo1234> GIAN_: scarica una iso du ubuntu ad esempio, e prova la stessa procedura caricando l'iso di ubuntu
<filo1234> almeno capiamo s eil problema è quell'iso che non piace a vbox
<filo1234> il fatto che non gli piacesse nemmeno  l'immagine ngr mi lascia perlplesso
<filo1234> adesso devo andare
<installubuntuonm> Ciao a tutti! qualcuno ha un dual boot 11.04 e Lion?
<steph7> come settare cairo composite manager su un vecchio portatile...nella tab "sistema" non c'è l'opzione
<steph7> per eliminare lo sfondo nero della dock
<Guest75116> ciao a tutti
<Guest75116> problemino
<Guest75116> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699839/
 * nicotano saluta
<nyaz> ciao a tutti
<bennina> buonasera. sto pasticciando con ubuntu per fargli riconoscere una scheda wireless pci. ecco i danni che son riuscita a fare fino a qui http://pastebin.com/YQHNQepB se qualcuno ha voglia di farsi 2 risate...  ah, quando appare magicamente la rete wireless è perchè gli ho dato una chiavina che però non è mia ma mi permette di lavorare online che qui nienete cavo. grazie e buona serata a tutti
<bennina> stavo anche cercando i driver per seguire un'altra guida ancora ma non trovo il file .inf che vorrebbe ndisgtk...
<bobbybong> bennina, lspci -vvv | grep - i net
<bobbybong> bennina, lspci -vvv
<bennina> bobbybong, grazie! http://pastebin.com/q4kEE4MT
<bobbybong> bennina, è dlink
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<bennina> bobbybong, grazie. ho seguito varie guide e anche quella, ma fino ad ora non ci son saltata fuori nel senso che mi rimane UNCLAIMED ora forse ho trovato il famoso file .inf che vuole ndisgtk e provo... intanto grazie x esserti sciroppato tutti i miei pastebin!
<bobbybong> bennina, non hai il cd con i driver
<bobbybong> ?
<bennina> macchè..
<bobbybong> installa ndisgtk che ti facilita le cose
<bennina> bobbybong, è una scheda estirpata da un altro pc defunto che mi ha dato un amico... e i driver che ho trovato nn vanno mannaggiammè
<bennina> bobbybong, installato ma non so che file .inf vuole
<bobbybong> allora i driver li hai
<bobbybong> installati ndisgtk
<bobbybong> che ti rende le cose facili con ndiswrapper
<bennina> bobbybong, eh no che non li ho..
<bennina> bobbybong, ndisgtk e ndiswrapper li ho installati ma non ho i drivers per la scheda. ne avevo trovati x win ma ndisgtk dice che sono invalidi
<Steeler> ubuntu wifi e audio, sempre un casino.
<bennina> Steeler, se era x consolare me grazie... :-)
<ivan__> c' è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con un problema in xubuntu????
<ivan__> chi mi puo aiutare con un problema in audio??????
<nicotano> ivan__, qual'è il problema
<ivan__> il servizio audio non mi si avvia piu x configurarlo
<nicotano> ivan__, dal  terminale alsamixer hai provato ?
<ivan__> alsamixer va.....non mi da piu x 5.1 o per configurare porte
<ivan__> ho reistallato e avevo in preferenze audio il control center di gnome 2.....l'ò rimosso,ma non mi da piu controlli.....
<nicotano> ivan__,  vedi se questa guida ti aiuta  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround
<ivan__> è un problema di xubuntu cmq non'è prima volta si blocca quel maledetto servizio.....quando lo carica da una seconda icona x audio e lo si vede in avvio automatico.....ora non c'è!!!!!
<ivan__> proverò ...grazie.....ma i controlli dovrebbe almeno darli......
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> allora, il problema è il modem usb
<cristian_c> è un modem huawei che viene riconosciuto, ma non so per quale motivo non riesco a connettere alla rete della sim perché manca l'interfaccia in ifconfig
<cristian_c> ho fatto tantissime prove ma tutte non hanno prodotto alcun risultato utile
<cristian_c> che cosa posso fare?
<rosico> ciao a tutti
<rosico> ragazzi quando inserisco una sd non posso copiarci su nessun file, qualche idea?
<edoardo> ciao ragazzi c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<edoardo> ah ok
<edoardo> ho dei problemi nell'installazione della 11.04
<edoardo> boot da cd
<edoardo> al menu scelgo installa senza provare
<edoardo> a quel punto sembra partire l'intallazione ma ottengo soltanto una schermata nera
<edoardo> c'è giusto il cursore lampeggiante
<cristian_c> edoardo, caratteristiche del pc: cpu, ram e hard disk
<edoardo> intel i5 750
<edoardo> 4gb ram
<edoardo> 2 hd
<edoardo> uno partizionato per ospitare il nuovo sistema
<edoardo> scheda grafica ati 5670 hd
<cristian_c> uhm, quante volte hai provato?
<edoardo> troppe
<cristian_c> edoardo, secondome il problema è sul cd
<cristian_c> o masterizzato male, o scaricato male
<edoardo> il chek a dir la verità non l'ho provato ma no mi ha dato errori durante la mastr
<cristian_c> ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> edoardo, significa nulla
<edoardo> anche perché comunque avevo provato con diversi cd
<cristian_c> marca dei cd?
<edoardo> cmq proverò a far il chedk con lo strumento nel boot cd
<edoardo> verbatim
<cristian_c> edoardo, piuttosto controlla l'md5
<edoardo> nuovi
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> per le iso non so
<cristian_c> ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<edoardo> le ho scaricate con torrent le iso il sist è a 64
<cristian_c> e il pc?
<edoardo> 64
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> controlla l'md5
<cristian_c> prendi un cd di una marca decente
<edoardo> ok
<edoardo> sony?
<cristian_c> e masterizza a bassa velocità con un buon programma
<edoardo> precauzioni già prese
<cristian_c> mmhh, fammi pensare, non penso che sia lì'unico
<cristian_c> con quale tipo di cd hai provato?
<edoardo> rw
<cristian_c> eh no
<cristian_c> cd r
<edoardo> XD
<edoardo> ?
<edoardo> perche?
<cristian_c> rescrivibili no
<cristian_c> è una iso, cosa vuoi riscrivere
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> XD
<edoardo> be dopo il cd lo riutilizzo per altro
<cristian_c> mamma mia che tirchieria
<edoardo> tanto non mi serve più come sorgente
<cristian_c> XD
<edoardo> inquino meno
<cristian_c> invece serve tantissimo il live
<cristian_c> alllroa usa la live usb
<edoardo> si ma ho vecchie distro
<cristian_c> XD
<edoardo> giusto
<cristian_c> che versione di ubuntu hai scaricatto?
<cristian_c> destop?
<edoardo> si
<cristian_c> *desktop
<cristian_c> cd o dvd?
<edoardo> desktop 64
<edoardo> cd
<cristian_c> ok
<edoardo> con la dvd avevo già provato ma nulla
<cristian_c> usa un cd r (sola lettura) di buona marca
<edoardo> dopo preso dalla disperazione ho montato una debian
<edoardo> ma è instabile con il wifi
<cristian_c> e poi controlla l'md5
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemiscarica la versione alternate
<edoardo> ora non ho troppo tempo per starci dietro allora ho ritentato con ubuntu. ok per i consigli
<cristian_c> hai tutto ciò che ti serve
<cristian_c> !md5 | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<edoardo> cdr buono md5 o altrnate come ultima spiaggia
<cristian_c> non sono antagonisti
<cristian_c> sono due cose diverse XD
<edoardo> si
<cristian_c> non c'entrano nulla l'una con l'altra
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ok
<edoardo> e mi piace di più debian perchè mi permette di non installare un sacco di schifezze
<cristian_c> ok
<edoardo> e mantenere il sistema all'osso
<edoardo> ma ci vuol tempo per configurarlo
<edoardo> :(
<edoardo> soprattutto per uno non espertissimo
<cristian_c> !chat | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<edoardo> si erano chiacchiere
<edoardo> grazie per i consigli!
<cristian_c> di niente :)
<edoardo> 'notte!
<airgnox> Sera ho un problema con alcuni dvd originali ne vlc ne altro player riescono aleggerli ho la 10.04
<airgnox> non è questione di codec o librerie
<Claudinux_> !dvd | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<airgnox> Claudinux non centra il formato proprietario perchè prima VLc leggeva tutto
<airgnox> penso che sia colpa di una libreria
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700152/                 Vlc mi  riporta questo !
<Claudinux_> airgnox, sicuro di aver letto bene la pagina che ti ho indicato?
<airgnox> Claudinux , devo attivare altri repository ?
<airgnox> quelli di mediubuntu ?
<airgnox> mi sembra strano cmq perchè alcuni DvD originali li legge senza alcun problema
<airgnox> altri no
<Claudinux_> airgnox, qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari#DVD è indicata la procedura per abilitare la riproduzione dei DVD
<airgnox> gia ' funziona
<airgnox> con alcuni dvd
<Claudinux_> airgnox, hai letto la parte relativa al "regionset"?
<airgnox> si sto provando
<Claudinux_> ok, io vado, 'notte!
<airgnox> Non funziona
<airgnox> era gia settato a 2
<airgnox> risolto !
<airgnox> leggendo le guide :P
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-01
<bau__> ciao a tutti ho un problema! non riesco piu a vedere il mio hard disk! non capisco quale sia il problema, c e' qualche comando per vedere se va qualcosa_ ora sono su una live
<Carlin0> bau__, posta sudo fdisk -l sul paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bau__> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/700183/
<Carlin0> bau__, in che senso non lo vedi ? sembra tutto a posto una partizione win 2 linux + la swap
<bau__> Carlin0, lo so infatti sembra tutto a posto, ma dalla live non lo vedo, non posso montare le partizioni e al boot del computer non va!
<Carlin0> bau__, non la vedi dove ??
<Carlin0> fdisk lo vede....
<bau__> da nautilus non riesco a vedere l-hard disk, inoltre non mi parte all'avvio del cd e se faccio un mount mi dice che la partizione non esiste
<Carlin0> posta la schermata di nautilus
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bau__> Carlin0, http://imagebin.org/176925
<bau__> a sinistra dovrei vedere le partizioni per montarle e non ci sono
<bau__> e neanche se le monto dal terminale funziona
<bau__> (sto usando una live)
<Carlin0> però è strano che fdisk lo veda...
<Carlin0> e gparted ? lo vede o no?
<bau__> gparted va in loop quando lo avvio
<bau__> nn smette mai di scansionare, anche se provo a reinstallare ubuntu, dopo la prima schermata dell-installatore di blocca
<Carlin0> bau__, sinceramente non saprei ma l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente sono le impostazioni del bios
<bau__> daro' un 'occhiata anche li
<bau__> grazie cmq
<roxdragon> fsck
<roxdragon> controlla gli errori
<bau__> roxdragon, che comando?
<roxdragon> bau__, è sda1?
<bau__> /dev/sda
<bau__> sda1 e' la prima partizione
<roxdragon> bau__,  è hdd esterno?
<bau__> no
<Carlin0> bau__, prova a dare sudo parted -l e posta se esce qualcosa
<roxdragon> Carlin0, ha la partizione windows?
<roxdragon> gparted lo vede Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> roxdragon,  si http://paste.ubuntu.com/700183/
<Carlin0> ha win ma gparted non lo vede .. e nemmeno nautilus
<roxdragon> quindi non monta la sda1?
<roxdragon> fdisk .lo vede no?
<Carlin0> non monta niente
<Carlin0> solo fdisk lo vede
<bau__> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/700194/
<roxdragon> Carlin0, lo vede come sda1?
<Carlin0> sda1 è win...
<bau__> roxdragon, l'hdd lo vede come /dev/sda no?
<Carlin0> bau ma a parte il live cd normalmente parte ubuntu o win ??
<roxdragon> bau__,  penso fsck.msdos /dev/sda1
<bau__> Carlin0, ora non parte niente, da' un messaggio di errore tipo read error neanche grub parte mi sa
<Carlin0> ma scusa è successo tutto all'improvviso o dopo qualcosa in particolare ?
<bau__> roxdragon, mi dice open: No such file or directory
<bau__> Carlin0, no all'improvviso, infatti per quello non capisco
<roxdragon> bau__,  hai messo sudo?
<bau__> si
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> bau__,  quindi se riavvi riesci ad accedere a windows?
<roxdragon> bau__, sudo mkdir /media/win
<roxdragon> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/win
<bau__> roxdragon, no non parte proprio l'hdd!
<bau__> roxdragon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/700199/
<bau__> roxdragon, ho provato anche a montare le partizioni linux, ma non vanno neanche quelle
<roxdragon> ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win
<Carlin0> bau__, perchè non posti anche il comando che dai ??
<roxdragon> bau__,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win
<bau__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700200/
<yvesBsAs> bau__: ls -lh /dev/sda
<yvesBsAs> bau__: ls -lh /dev/sda1
<bau__> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/700201/
<yvesBsAs> partita la tabella delle partizioni, mi sa
<roxdragon> bau__,  fai una screen direttamente
<roxdragon> non lo mettere sul paste
<roxdragon> fai una screen dell errore
<bau__> yvesBsAs, come e' successo?
<bau__> e soprattutto come recupero i dati?
<yvesBsAs> morte improvvisa, boo..
<roxdragon> bau__,  screen
<bau__> screen di cosa?
<roxdragon> no no nada
<yvesBsAs> bau__: installa test-disk e recupera tutto cosa devi recuperare
<yvesBsAs> se è come penso, e lo solletichiamo un pò, rischi di peggiorare la cosa
<yvesBsAs> la causa può essere un piantaggio, o una mancanza di corrente, succede di rado, ma succede
<bau__> yvesBsAs, c'e' un pacchetto deb di test-disk?
<Carlin0> bau__, si
<Carlin0> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<yvesBsAs> si, installalo dalla livecd, si carica in memoria, e lavori di li
<Carlin0> magari iresci anche a riparare la tabella partizioni
<Carlin0> riesci*
<bau__> provero' domani mattina
<bau__> grazie a tutti
<bau__> notte
<crazyduckrider> buon giorno
<cristian> buongiorno
<pioggianelbosco> Buongiorno,sono sul web grazie al sistema d'emergenza ubuntu,ieri non c'era nessuno in chat..dopo i tentativi dell'altro ieri qui mi trovo con il sistema fuori uso,non ho piu il desktop..
<pioggianelbosco> qualcuno mi può ricordare come si leggono le chat dei giorni passati?
<massimo18> pioggianelbosco:  Log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode e http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<catai> salve, ho un problema con empathy, in particolare con il profilo Yahoo. In particolare, ogni volta che mi collego, ricevo due richieste di approvazione da parte di due persone che non conosco. Ogni volta rifiuto queste inviti, ma ogni volta che mi apro su empathy si ripropongono, cosa posso fare?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> C'è qualcuno disposto a prendere per mano un bimbo ed accompagnarlo aiutandolo a mettere a posto i danni fatti ?
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, | chat
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, | !chat
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> Steeler: devo chattare qui o sulla tua chat?
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, doppio click qui ---> #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> ubot-it: dici a me? il mio problema è inerentissimo dato che con "l'aiuto di qualcuno di questa chat il mio sistema op ubuntu si è disinstallato ed ora sono con lo gnme d'emergenza..
<ubot-it> Error: No closing quotation
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rosico> buongiorno a tutti
<rosico> cerco aiuto per permessi di scrittura su una sd card, non posso spostarci su niente
<rosico> è una delle cose più irritanti che mi siano mai capitate
<alecv> salve, c'è qualcuno=
<Holden> !qualcuno | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<massimo18> ecco
<alecv> :)
<alecv> ho un asus barebore terminator 4 con pentium 4 e mi da errore quando avvio da grub xubuntu (versione 10.4 istallazione alternative)
<alecv> l'errore è il seguente [0.896233] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (0,0)
<alecv> ho provato a cercare su vari forum, ma non ho trovato soluzione (SE NON BUTTARE IL PC, O RIMANERE A XP)
<geko> buongiorno
<geko> perchè devo premere il tasto esc per far apparire le voci di menu di burg, c'è altro modo per vederle ferme a video?
<geko> uso la 11.04
<filo1234> alecv: fai un fsck da live
<nicotano> buongiorno
<alecv> il cd desktop dopo la scelta della lingua si pianta ho usato un cd alternate ma parte l'istallazione. Come faccio Fsck??
<nicotano> alecv, il cd alternate fa solo installazione
<filo1234> alecv: uhm
<alecv> nicotano:  lo so :), lo specificavo a filo1234
<filo1234> alecv: prova un'altra iso
<nicotano> alecv, vedi se all'avvio nel menu hai la possibilità di  avviare una consolle
<alecv> nicotano: se avvio la console mi da un errore + lungo da copiare :)
<filo1234> alecv: che poi nella alternate non c'è un "ripristina sistema danneggiato" o roba simile tra le voci?
<filo1234> ( mai usato ma ricordo qualcosa di simile )
<alecv> filo1234:  ho scaricato tutti i iso dai torrent riportati sul sito ubuntu-it ho controllato i md5 tutto ok e masterizzati lentamente, ma la versione desktop dopo la sc4elta della lingua mi appare schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante.
<filo1234> alecv: comuqnue se non riesci ad avviare una live è diffcile pure aiutarti qui
<alecv> filo1234:  c'è, ma ho provato pure a reistallare
<nicotano> alecv, hai provato ad aggiungere nomodeset nelle opzioni di boot ?
<alecv> posso provare a riavviare ed avviare la ripristina sistema danneggiato
<filo1234> alecv: ma l'installazione è andata a buon fine?
<alecv> nicotano:  con la versione alternate non mi da possibilità di aggiungere opzioni filo1234  si tutte e due le volte l'istallazione era andata a buon fine
<filo1234> alecv: e sempre lo stesso errore?
<alecv> la prima volta dopo aver aviato da grup schermo nero
<alecv> la seconda volta l'errore [0.896233] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (0,0)
<filo1234> alecv: partizionamento manuale o guidato?
<alecv> filo1234:  se riprovo con la versione live, che opzioni posso mettere ?
<alecv> guidato :)
<alecv> ho dovuto ridimenzionare la partizione di win xp
<Holden> alecv, perchè non provi ad avviare la live togliendo dalla riga di avvio "quiet splash"?
<alecv> Holden:  con il tasto f6?
<Holden> alecv, mi pare di si, se vuoi controllo
<alecv> ddevo mettere anche nomodeset
<alecv> o noapic?
<Holden> alecv, non mettere nulla, togli solo quiet splash con f6
<alecv> altrimenti provo a cancellare le prime tre partizioni (win xp, xubuntu e swap) e lascio solo l'ultima dove ho salvato i dati
<alecv> Holden:  grazie filo1234  grazie, riavvio e provo prima a ripristinare altrimenti provo a reistallare la live
<alecv> grazie mille a tutti :)
<Holden> alecv, per me è un problema di hd/filesystem
<alecv> cioè?
<jester-> Holden: o non ha fatto montare / all'installer
<alecv> parlami in ignoranzese :)
<Holden> alecv, a iniziato a farlo all'improvviso?
<Holden> ha*
<alecv> jester-:  quando ha ridimenzionato e creato la partizione xubuntu e swap c'erano o una f o / non ricordo affianco alla partizione
<alecv> Holden:  no non sono mai riuscito a far partire xubuntu dopo l'istallazione
<Holden> hmm, ridimensionato... mi sa che sarebbe meglio che rifai le partizioni con fdisk ed installi da zero
<Holden> alecv, comunque prova da live a vedere se riesci ad accedere alle partizioni
<alecv> come faccio? masterizzo un cd con Fdisk?
<alecv> se riesco ad accedere alle partizioni che faccio?
<attempt> per root '/' partizione primaria ext4 10gb. per home partizione primaria ext4 del resto meno la swap dimensionata al pari della ram.
<Holden> alecv, prima salvati tutti i dati importanti, poi bisogna procedere con la live
<attempt> alecv cerca supergrubdisc
<attempt> oppure gparted live
<Holden> alecv, che hd hai? interfaccia?
<alecv> Holden:  i dati li tengo su una partizione  aparte
<alecv> ide
<alecv> è un pc che ha credo 10 anni
<Holden> alecv, daccordo, ma per sicurezza io li salverei
<alecv> o su x giu
<alecv> Holden:  sono + di 15 giga O.o
<Holden> alecv, non hai un masterizzatore/chiavetta/hd esterno^
<Holden> ?*
<alecv> posso provarli a spostare sul secondo hd ma è molto + lento (l'ho recuparato da un pc che ha un ventennio :)
<alecv> no Holden  almeno non appresso (la chiavetta ha 2 giga :)
<Holden> alecv, se hai un secondo hd con cui puoi fare delle prove, collega quello e fai partire il live cd
<Holden> e vediamo se va
<alecv> il secondo hd è collegato come slave
<attempt> togli fisicamente il primo.
<attempt> metti il secondo come master.
<alecv> posso istallarlo li xubuntu? però vedo che win ha difficolta ad accedervi (parecchio lento)
<Holden> hmm... ma è strano, anche io uso hd ide di 10 anni fa ma non sono così lenti
<Holden> forse hai problemi hardware?
<Holden> controller/cavo/hd/jumpers?
<alecv> non vorrei che fosse farloccato (l'ho recuperato da un vecchissimo pc che avevo qui)
<attempt> quando ci hai messo xubuntu ricolleghi quello tolto come slave. poi aggiorni grub e ti rileva tutti i so.
<Holden> alecv, se ne colleghi uno per volta con la live puoi controllarli, magari dare un'occhiata anche ai dati SMART
<attempt> ho due ide piu' rapidi dei sata. dipende dal controller e dal tipo di disco.
<Holden> attempt, lol ide più veloci dei sata? e che sono? :D
<alecv> ho un maledetto barebore con scheda madre integrata che non si aggiorna manco a calci
<alecv> cmq sto copiando i file sul secondo hd
<alecv> 190 minuti O.o
<Holden> alecv, quanti gb?
<alecv> e si rallenta tutto
<attempt> se la live di ubuntu non ne vuole sapere di avviarsi usa rescatux. e' una debian-based leggera fatta apposta per recupero dati e so.
<attempt> un tool di recupero che in pratica e' un sistema operativo completo.
<alecv> 21 giga di file, mi sa che è ora di pulire
<Holden> 21gb, ipotizzando anche 2mb/s sarebbero meno di 20min...
<alecv> vado, vedo che riesco a combinare, grazie ancora per i consigli ate Holden  e filo1234
<Holden> di niente
<alecv> Holden:  ho annullato, secondo me l'hd si è farloccato dalla polvere (10 anni di fermo...)
<alecv> byebye provo e se torno, mandatemi a quel paese :)
<alecv> ultima cosa  http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.it.asp?Model=PV530&cat=Specifications voglio acquistare questa scheda madre con processore integrato, che nedite?
<alecv> può andare bene? è un processore VIA 1,8 ghz
<Holden> è un processore molto limitato
<alecv> supporta sataII e ram ddr 3 e ddr2
<alecv> scheda video integrata condivisa a 512 mb
<alecv> Holden:  uso un pentium 4 e sul portatile avevo un atom 800 con su vista e touch screen
<Holden> alecv, se per le tue esigenze è sufficiente allora okay
<alecv> ho pensato che forse per quello che faccio io (open office, navigazione, pdf, scannerizzazione immagini) vada bene, smentitemi pure
<alecv> Holden:  non ho idea, mai provato VIA x quello che chiedo una vs opinione (googlando ho trovato solo opinioni in japponese)
<Holden> alecv, neanche io mai provato VIA, ma sulla carta sembra un processore non molto performante
<Trim> ciao a tutti.
<Holden> alecv, però qui siamo OT, per parlare di queste cose c'è il canale dedicato alla chat
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> ho un ufficio di assicurazioni, uso applicativi che girano web, scannerizzo le polizze, le archivio su hd e su gdoc, navigo, sento la radio, vedo un filmato al mese
<alecv> thx e pardon :)
<alecv> .
<alecv> è normale che se inserisco il cd di xubuntu nel pc qindows mi dice disco non presente=
<alecv> ciao a tutti
<freefly> ciao a tutti penso che grub abbia deciso (non so come) che la partizione di boot sia la partizione nascosta di ripristino di windows. Come faccio a fargli cambiare idea?
<freefly> se da live scrivo il comando "sudo fdisk -l" la stellina sta su /dev/sda1 Hidden NTFS Win RE
<freefly> ho guardato delle guide su internet ma non funzionano
<freefly> nessuno sa aiutarmi??
<alecv> Ciao a tutti
<attempt> freefly si e' mai avviato?
<alecv> Holden ho provato a ripristinare ma nulla, sto reistallando sul secondo hd, nel partizionamento guidato nn mi faceva scegliere altro
<freefly> funzionava tutto perfettamente
<alecv> Ora sono al 66% senza intoppi
<Holden> alecv, ok
<attempt> freefly non ti ricordi cosa hai toccato?
<attempt> freefly  sudo fdisk -l e metti in paste
<freefly> non ho toccato nulla penso sia successo dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel
<alecv> Perche mi diceva di creare una shell?
<freefly> paste.ubuntu.com/700408
<freefly> ora ho modificato da gparted la partizione di boot
<freefly> mi ero scordato... forse è meglio se riemetto a posto tutto??
<attempt> e certo.
<freefly> ok aspetta
<attempt> ma che dovevi fare? che hai cercato di fare? perche' l'hai modificata?
<freefly> ok scusate ora è tutto com'era prima http://paste.ubuntu.com/700409
<alecv> Holden finita l istallazione Ha ravviato ma grub dice no such device
<freefly> tentavo di seguire una guida
<benno> buongiorno c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi????
<attempt> freefly grub ti si avvia?
<attempt> lo vedi grub?
<alecv> Attempt ho reistallato, al riavvio dice grub no sunch e poi grub rescue
<benno> stai parlando con me????
<attempt> con freefly
<freefly> non lo so perché è invisibile
<benno> ovviamente sono piu che nuovo, come faccio a ricevere aiuto???
<attempt> freefly riavvia e premi shift. se grub c'e' lo vedi.
<attempt> shift durante l'avvio.
<benno> non vorrei disturbare troppo.... ho un problema con l'istallazione di JAVA
<attempt> !qualcuno | benno
<ubot-it> benno: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> freefly se c'e' grub
<benno> già fatto!
<benno> ho un problema con l'istallazione di JAVA
<benno> il jdk non il run
<attempt> freefly puoi tentare di cambiare con gparted la flag di boot da sda1 a sda5. altrimenti reinstalli grub.
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<attempt> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<freefly> ho allora all'avvio dice "GRUB loading. error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<alecv> Grazie attempt
<attempt> allora freefly prova a cambiare solo la flag di boot.
<attempt> usa gparted da live.
<freefly> come si fa?
<attempt> con gparted live oppure con il disco di ubuntu da live.
<attempt> !multimedia
<ubot-it> multimedia is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia
<freefly> è quello che ho fatto prima e che mi hai detto non andava bene..
<attempt> allora ripristina grub
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<freefly> ok provo dopo pranzo e nel caso ritorno. Grazie mille come sempre!
<attempt> benno segui la guida   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<benno> scusa puoi rilinkare che l'ho perso!!!???
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java      http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia
<Terrico> Ciao a tutti
<Terrico> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Terrico> Ho scaricato ubuntu ultima versione e l'ho messa dentro una chiavetta USB e ora che faccio per installarlo?
<attempt> Terrico imposti il bios che faccia il boot da usb.
<attempt> poi riavvii il pc. dovrebbe avviare ubuntu dalla chiavetta.
<benno> come faccio ad arrivare a sistema-amministraione-sorgente software
<benno> ???
<attempt> e lo provi. sul desktop hai un collegamento con scritto installa ubuntu. se clicchi li parte l'installazione di ubuntu sul disco del pc.
<attempt> cerca software center benno
<attempt> altrimenti apri terminale e scrivi synaptic che ti apre il programma direttamente.
<benno> ho scaricato java , ma non parte, o per lo meno l'ho estratto ma non è eseguibile
<attempt> non uso gnome con unity e quindi non conosco il percorso preciso dal desktop benno.
<^Wolverin> Salve a tutti!
<attempt> salve ^Wolverin
<benno> nel softwarecenter non mi da alcun software java da scaricare... a me serve il jdk per programmare... ma non riesco a muovermi agilmente nell'ionterfaccia, sono passato ad ubuntu da poco e sono ancora abituato a windows
<^Wolverin> volevo chiedere una cosa
<attempt> !medibuntu | benno
<ubot-it> benno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<^Wolverin> ho appena installato la 11.10 (beta)
<attempt> metti questi repo. non installare pacchetti presi da te direttamente dai siti. usa il software center.
<^Wolverin> e volevo abilitare gnome shell
<filo1234> java è nei partner
<^Wolverin> il problema è che con la mia ATI Radeon HD 3600
<attempt> ah.
<filo1234> !java | benno leggi
<ubot-it> benno leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<^Wolverin> sembra che abbia problemi con la barra e le "scritte" :D
<^Wolverin> ho letto che è possibile installare dei driver ati open source
<^Wolverin> ma su google non ho capito dove recuperarli
<^Wolverin> (se ce n'è uno ad hoc per la mia scheda o sono driver generici)
<attempt> ^Wolverin non si supportano le versioni beta. comunque per ati.
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<^Wolverin> no, ok
<^Wolverin> ma lo stesso problema ce l'avevo sulla 11.04
<attempt> ^Wolverin cerca driver hardware e vedrai che ti suggerisce un driver per ati.
<^Wolverin> ?
<^Wolverin> su google intendi?
<^Wolverin> su questa chat è la prima volta che venfo
<^Wolverin> su questa chat è la prima volta che vengo
<^Wolverin> sul forum sono "abituale"
<filo1234> !ati | ^Wolverin leggi
<ubot-it> ^Wolverin leggi: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<attempt> in ubuntu c'e' integrato un programma che controlla i devices e indica i driver consigliati da installare. basta che clicchi su attiva e se li scarica e installa da solo. ^Wolverin
<^Wolverin> si
<^Wolverin> ma sono quelli "proprietari"
<attempt> ^Wolverin nella guida di cui hai i link sopra e' indicato anche come mettere gli open
<^Wolverin> ok
<filo1234> ^Wolverin: s eno hai installato quelli proprietari sighifica che usi quelli open no?
<rosico> ciao raga
<rosico> cerco aiuto per permessi di scrittura su una sd card, non posso spostarci su niente
<^Wolverin> avevo già visto questa pagina... evidentemente non l 'ho letta bene :D
<^Wolverin> filo1234, in realtà ora sto usando quelli "di default" di ubuntu
<attempt> che sono gli open
<^Wolverin> ho disinstallato quelli
<Kalce> salve a tutti
<^Wolverin> che avevo prima
<^Wolverin> ed ora gnome shell non "parte" più
<filo1234> 13:14 < ^Wolverin> filo1234, in realtà ora sto usando quelli "di default" di ubuntu
<filo1234> gli open appunto
<^Wolverin> uhm...
<^Wolverin> allora vanno solo configurati meglio...
<attempt> ^Wolverin forse gnome shell usa accelerazione 3d e i proprietari ti ci vogliono proprio.
<attempt> controlla sul loro sito principale del progetto.
<^Wolverin> ok, grazie!
<^Wolverin> vi farò sapere ;)
<Kalce> io uso la distro 10.04 e volevo provare live la distro 11.04 mettendo la iso in una chiavetta.... mi hanno spiegato che devo formattare la chiavetta in modo da poter far partire la iso..... ma non mi hanno spiegato come formattarla....
<attempt> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Kalce> ubot-it , grazie .... vado a provare
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<olfio> salve
<olfio> da una 9.04 si puo passare ad una 11.04 ?
<olfio> o devo per forza scaricarmi la iso della nuova versione?
<attempt> non puoi.
<olfio> azz
<attempt> direttamente solo con versioni successive. oppure fra lts. ovvero 8-04 -> 10.04
<olfio> e se voglio lasciare la 9.04 i repository ubuntu sono ancora up?
<attempt> la puoi tenere ma non ricevi piu' aggiornamenti. resta come e'.
<demirulez> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema riguardo l'installazione di Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit, ho un sistema costituito da 2 HDD da 640 GB in RAID0 (nome: CAVIAR) e un terzo SSD (da 60 GB) dedicato a Windows 7, ora il RAID è riconosciuto da GParted correttamente quando faccio il boot in Live con il nome di /dev/mapper/isw_xxxx, l'installazione viene completata correttamente, ma quando vado a riavviare, compare GRUB con le opzioni 
<olfio> che sola....
<demirulez> credo che il problema risieda nella configurazione del bootloader, grub, perchè viene installato a quanto pare senza problemi ma forse punta a delle voci errate...ah dimenticavo, Seven viene riconosciuto e si avvia normalmente
<attempt> olfio. le versioni long term support sono supportate praticamente fino alla versione successiva con la quale si possono aggiornare direttamente ' upgradare '.
<attempt> aspetta la prossima lts oppure metti la 10.04 lts e la tieni fino all'uscita della prossima.
<attempt> ovvero metti la 11.04 ma poi fai upgrade ogni 6 mesi.
<demirulez> in caso di installazioni in RAID, il bootloader và installato in /dev/dm-0 oppure /dev/mapper/isw_ddihidedfh_CAVIAR (nel mio caso)?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti un tempo avevo installato su firefox un add-on che mi permetteva di far funzionare sull'ultima versione di firefox i plug-in non più compatibili.
<fleurtherock> chi si ricorda come si chiama quell'estensione?
<rosico> raga cerco aiuto per permessi di scrittura su una sd card, non posso spostarci su niente
<gigirock> rosico digita dmesg
<gigirock> poi posta il risultato delle ultime righe
<demirulez> nessuno riesce a darmi qualche consiglio su installazioni in RAID?
<gigirock> demirulez, io penso proprio in /dev/dm-0 altrimenti in caso di crash come se la cava ?
<demirulez> gigirock: ecco, in fase di installazione io gli ho puntato /dev/dm-0 ma questi appunto sono i risultati come ho descritto
<demirulez> gigirock: ho provato anche a puntargli /dev/mapper/isw_ecc ma in questo caso, l'installer non è in grado di installarmi grub, mi chiede se voglio completare l'installazione senza bootloader...
<rosico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rosico> gigirock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/700457/
<rosico> torno subito, metto la pentola suo fuoco
<rosico> rieccomi
<gigirock> rosico, ma la chiavetta era gia' inserita al boot ?
<rosico> no
<gigirock> rosico, che versione usi ?
<rosico> è una microsd con adattatore
<rosico> 10.10
<gigirock> e' formattata da ubuntu ?
<rosico> qualche tempo fa ho avuto dei problemi con un hd esterno ntfs, con un utente abbiamo smanettato un pò e mi ha fatto installare un utility per gestire lettura/scrittura
<rosico> da quel momento, qualunque cosa inserisca mi dà problemi di scrittura
<rosico> la microsd ha roba dentro, su win funziona
<rosico> dovevo solo copiarci su un file
<rosico> mi capita anche con penne usb
<gigirock> rosico digita mount e pasta qui
<rosico> tutto o solo quello relativo alla sd card?
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700464/
<rosico> il label è quel 504E-etc
<rosico> è quella la card
<rosico> gigirock, qualche idea?
<neramarea> salve. 2 problemi: rekonq si blocca se torno a un contenuto visualizzato in precedenza, e non ho trovato alcun aiuto nei vari forum...
<neramarea> ...e non riesco a fixare il plymouth. dopo aver usato plymouth manager, allo spegnimento visualizza regolarmente la scritta kubuntu (anche se decisamente troppo grande), ma all'avvio... ciccia. caratteri ascii e buonanotte...
<nicotano> salve
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti esite un add-on di firefox che permette di far funzionare gli add-on per versioni vecchi non + compatibili con quelle nuove vi ricordate come si chiama?
<neramarea> help! non riesco a fixare il plymouth con kubuntu!!!
<neramarea> help! non riesco a fixare il plymouth con kubuntu!!!
<aviola> Ciao a tutti
<bau_> ei roxdragon eri tu ieri notte che mi stava aiutando per l'hdd?
<rosico> rieccomi
<rosico> gigirock, ci sei?
<rosico> cerco aiuto per permessi di scrittura su una sd card, non posso spostarci su niente
<roxdragon> bau_,
<roxdragon> anche
<bau_> beh ho usato un po' testdisk
<bau_> dopo varie bestemmie ed ore adesso ho fatto un ultimo tentativo con la live
<bau_> e riesco ad entrare nelle partizioni
<bau_> devo cambiare tutti i permessi dei file e fare backup ed e' lentissimo, ma almeno riesco a recuperare i file
<roxdragon> bene...non so come sia successo
<bau_> roxdragon, neanche io
<bau_> per dirti, sto copiando 800mb di file in una chiavetta e ci vogliono 6 ore
<roxdragon> azz
<rosico> beato te che puoi copiare
<rosico> io posso solo prelevare
<bau_> hai provato usando sudo
<bau_> _
<rosico> dici a me bau?
<^Wolverin> arisalve
<bau_> rosico, si, non credo sia il massimo ma se usi sudo dovrebbe copiarti tutto
<rosico> no bau già provato
<roxdragon> rosico, ???? spiega
<andrea1969> salve a tutti.
<rosico> roxdragon, tutti i dispositivi di archiviazione che attacco
<rosico> vanno in sola lettura
<rosico> non posso scriverci su
<^Wolverin> salve
<^Wolverin> una domanda...
<rosico> tutto è iniziato quando avevo un problema di scrittura su un hd esterno che è ntfs
<^Wolverin> ho una scheda ATI
<rosico> con jester abbiamo smanettato un pò alla fine tutto è andato a buon fine
<rosico> ma da quel momento
<^Wolverin> ed ho appena installato i driver proprietari 11.8
<rosico> qualunque cosa attacchi
<rosico> va in sola lettura
<FloodBotIt1> rosico: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rosico> scusate per il flood
<^Wolverin> (ho una Radeon HD3600)
<^Wolverin> li ho installati usando il file "ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run", che ha completato l'installazione senza errori
<andrea1969> rosico: io ho utilizzato lo strumento per la configurazione di NTFS che ho scaricato tramite ubuntu oftware cnter. nn sono un esperto ma la conficurazione dei dispositivi é facile.
<rosico> andrea1969, con quello che è ntfs funziona
<^Wolverin> la domanda è... come faccio ad attivarli? Ho riavviato dopo l'installazione ma gnome shell non ne vuole sapere di partire (premetto che stamattina ho cancellato i driver che avevo installato con "Driver aggiuntivi" e cmq lì gnome shell "partiva" ma avevo problemi con i caratteri)
<rosico> con tutto ciò sia vfat o altro
<rosico> no
<andrea1969> rosico: io ho attivato delle partizioni separate su hd dove conservo tuto cio' che non é sistema operativo. utilizando il rporammino le monta automaticamete e con le limitazioni che indichi (solo lettura, lettura e scrittura, ecc.)
<andrea1969> rosico: funziona con le ntfs ovviamnte
<^Wolverin> ho ubuntu 11.10
<^Wolverin> ma in realtà ho provato anche con la 11.04 ed avevo lo stesso problemi
<andrea1969> avrei necessità di seguire una guida he ho trovato e che risolverebbe un problema di rionoscibilità del processore intel pro wireless. http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/, Il problema é che ho difficoltà a seguire le pche istruzioni . Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi. Grazie in anticipo.
<^Wolverin> nessuno può darmi un consiglio?
<^Wolverin> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<gigirock> andrea1969, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<andrea1969> gigirock: veramente avevo chiesto un altra cosa...vedi la mia richietsa delle 15.43
<rosico> cerco aiuto per permessi di scrittura su una sd card, non posso spostarci su niente
<gigirock> rosico cerca su google ubuntu automount
<gigirock> rosico .... smontala e poi dai il mount dalla riga comando se cosi' funziona...vuol dire che nell'automount e' settato readonly
<rosico> ma una volta montata
<rosico> non posso cambiare permessi?
<gigirock> rosico se la monti tu dalla riga comandi darai sudo mount -t vfat device /mnt/dovevuoi -rw
<rosico> mmm
<rosico> al posto di "dovevuoi" devo mettere cosa?
<edoardo> Ciao ragazzi
<edoardo> ho un problema nell'installazione di ubunutu
<edoardo> 11.04
<edoardo> c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> rosico, una directory che esiste
<gigirock> edoardo, che succede ?
<gigirock> rosico al posto di device il nome del device tipo /dev/sdb1
<rosico> per smontare semplicemente sudo umount /media/quellocheè giusto?
<gigirock> rosico yeah
<rosico> provo
<rosico> mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/sdc danneggiato,
<rosico>        codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore       In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare       ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'
<gigirock> rosico ma quella chiave e' ntfs o cosa ?
<rosico> non è ntfs
<rosico> vfat credo
<rosico> spetta che la inserisco di nuovo
<rosico> sì vfat
<rosico> oggi ero moderatamente infastidito
<rosico> ora lo sono decisamente
<rosico> il fatto è questo, prima di installare l'utility di gestione dei dispositivi ntfs andava tutto perfetto
<rosico> adesso non riesco a scrivere su niente
<gigirock> rosico come si chiama l'utility per ntfs ?
<rosico> strumento di configurazione NTFS
<rosico> sta su sistema -> amministrazione
<rosico> vado afk, viene in mente qualcosa scrivete, grazie ^^ a dopo
<chica> sera a tutti, vorrei un informazione esiste un programma con hard disk virtuale per ubuntu?
<gigirock> chica ne abbiamo a milioni
<gigirock> chica prego declinare hard disk virtuale
<chica> per windows uso le daemmon tool per ubuntu cosa posso usare e come?
<gigirock> chica che carichi una iso ?
<chica> si
<gigirock> chica ci clickki su due volte e ubuntu ci pensa lui
<chica> ah
<chica> cosi semplice :)
<chica> e se ho un file rar con dentro una iso funziona nella stessa maniera?
<gigirock> chica la risposta sarebbe si ma se e' un rar di un dvd sono 4Gb ... prima o poi la memoria finisce :)
<attempt> gigirock mi hai letto di la'?
<gigirock> attempt, no dove ?
<attempt> in chat
<rosico> rieccomi
<rosico> ripongo il problema per ultimi arrivati
<rosico> cerco aiuto per permessi di scrittura su una sd card, non posso spostarci su niente
<jester-> rosico: gksu nautilus
<rosico> we jester-  ricordi che abbiamo sistemato quell'hd esterno ntfs
<jester-> rosico: eh con ntfsconfig
<rosico> esatto
<rosico> da quel momento
<rosico> non sono più stato in grado di scrivere su qualunque drive esterno
<rosico> che non sia ntfs
<jester-> rosico: hai scelto lettura scrittura ?
<rosico> con gksu non va
<jester-> rosico: filesyste3m?
<rosico> vfat
<rosico> almeno è quello che dice mount
<jester-> vfat la scrivono cani e porci
<jester-> rosico: l'ha montata auto?
<rosico> appena la inserisco mi spunta sulla scrivania
<rosico> chissà possa aiutare è una microsd con adattatore
<rosico> funziona su win e c'è roba dentro
<rosico> devo semplicemente copiarci su un file
<jester-> rosico: gksu nautilus e poi con nautilus non te la fa scrivere?
<rosico> no
<rosico> non posso cancellare o incollare files
<jester-> strano rosico e una normale usb la scrivi?
<rosico> no
<jester-> fa vedere /etc/fstab
<rosico> qualunque dispositivo di archiviazione inserisca
<rosico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700584/
<jester-> rosico: roba ntfs la scrive?
<rosico> sì ho l'hd attaccato
<rosico> posso fare tutto
<jester-> rosico: le righe 6 7 8 e 9 sono relative a?
<rosico> non ne ho la benché minima idea
<jester-> rosico: installazione su partizione normale o dentro a win
<rosico> installazione normale su eeepc
<rosico> senza nessun altro OS
<jester-> rosico: commenta quelle righe e controlla anche che non monti la fat in /media/Alex
<jester-> rosico: metti un # a inizio righe 6 7 8 9
<rosico> sisi fatto
<rosico> che faccio?
<jester-> rosico: la fat è anche lei sdd1?
<rosico> spetta
<rosico> intanto appena ho salvato e chiuso fstab mi ha dato questo in console error: line 26: bad flagvector
<jester-> ma se non c'è una riga 26
<rosico> /dev/sdd1 on /media/Alex type fuseblk
<jester-> rosico: vai a fine ultima riga batti enter che il cursore va sotto e risalva
<jester-> rosico: sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<rosico> me lo ha dato anche a riga 3, 7, 10, 12 etc
<jester-> rosico: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<jester-> rosico: fa vedere fstab modificato
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700591/
<jester-> rosico: ok
<jester-> rosico: sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<jester-> rosico: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<jester-> e vedi se in /mnt ti fa scrivere
<rosico> sì
<rosico> mi fa creare cartella e cancellare
<jester-> rosico: i problema è che monta vfat nello stesso punto della ntfs dell'esterno se prima attacchi l'estero e poi la sd vedi che funza
<rosico> ma l'hd lo attacco appena accendo il pc, la sd sempre dopo
<jester-> rosico: quindi la monta con quest iparametri che con vfat centrano una sega ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=it_IT.UTF-8
<rosico> e non posso montarla su un punto diverso?
<jester-> rosico: se non c'è montato hd esterno i primo dev che attacchi lo marca come sdd1
<jester-> se ntfs tutto a posto se fat fa casino
<rosico> capito, ma il fatto è questo, l'hd lo monto appena accendo il pc
<rosico> la sd sempre dopo
<jester-> rosico: allora non lo monta in /media/alex
<jester-> rosico: o al boot non lo caga quindi prova a partire senza nessun dev usb, attacchi l'hd e poi usb o sd che sia
<rosico> e se provassi a montare la sd su un altro punto di mount?
<rosico> che creo io adesso per esempio
<jester-> rosico: secondo me la monti a mano
<jester-> rosico: avrai semnpre problemi nel caso poi prima ci attacchi un altro dispositivo usb
<rosico> come infatti è capitato
<jester-> rosico: ameno che usi uuid
<jester-> ma non so se vfat ce l'abbia
<weltall> si però è molto piccolo quindi è possibile conflitti con altro
<jester-> rosico: fai una prova
<rosico> si dimmi
<jester-> rosico: trovi uuid della partizione ntfs esterna, poi in fstab invece di /dev/sdd1 metterai UUID=qulecheè
<jester-> a sto punto non dovrebbe piu montarte altro in /media laex
<jester->  */media/Alex
<rosico> ehm come faccio? :D
<jester-> rosico: apri fstab a root
<jester-> rosico: il disco è attaccato ?
<rosico> sì
<jester-> rosico: controlla coma ha marato la partizione
<rosico> sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<jester-> si
<jester-> marcato*
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700604/
<jester-> rosico: controlla che /dev è la ntfs
<rosico> sdd1
<jester-> rosico: non era mia la sd sdd1?
<jester-> rosico: togli la sd
<rosico> fatto rimuovi in sicurezza
<rosico> ripasto fstab?
<jester-> rosico: adesso controlla con sudo fsck -l
<rosico> mi ha dato l'help
<rosico> nessuna informazione utile
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l  -elle
<rosico> fdisk o fsck?
<jester-> fdisk
<jester-> ho sbagliato io
<rosico> per stavolta passi
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700610/
<jester-> rosico: sudo blkid /dev/sdd1
<cristian> ciao
<rosico> /dev/sdd1: LABEL="Alex" UUID="0D550FA77C04F209" TYPE="ntfs"
<jester-> rosico: riga 12 diventa
<jester->  UUID=0D550FA77C04F209 /media/Alex	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=it_IT.UTF-8	0	0
<rosico> al posto di /dev/etcetc?
<jester-> di /dev/sdd1
<rosico> la commento
<jester-> rosico: se la commenti non la legge3 piu come stringa
<alecv> Buonasera
<rosico> ok tolgo il # :D
<rosico> salvato e chiuso
<alecv> Dopo aver istallato xubuntu al riavvio scegliendo da grub xubuntu mi da kernel panic
<jester-> rosico:  non vedo nessun # in riga 12 di fstab
<alecv> Non trova il mount
<rosico> jester-, pensavo la riga che mi hai dato fosse un sostituto
<rosico> ho semplicemente messo la riga alla 12
<jester-> ultima riga, cambia /dev/sdd1 con UUID=0D550FA77C04F209
<jester-> UUID=0D550FA77C04F209 /media/Alex ntfs-3g defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 0
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700612/
<rosico> così?
<alecv> Ciao Holden ho riformattato e reistallato
<jester-> rosico: ne basta 1 togli la 13
<rosico> salvo e chiudo?
<jester-> si
<rosico> fatto
<jester-> rosico: prova ad attaccare la sd
<luigi_> salve
<luigi_> il  mio portatile si ferma su  " checking battery state..."
<alecv> Ho reistallato e ora quando avvio da grub mi da 0.896233] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block
<rosico> jester-, niente automount
<luigi_> mi accontenterei di entrare e salvare alcuni dati
<rosico> come la monto manualmente?
<rosico> ed anche se è attaccato non spunta l'hd
<rosico> stacco e riattacco pure lui?
<jester-> rosico: riavvia
<rosico> stacco tutto ?
<jester-> riavvia col solo hd attaccato
<rosico> ok a tra poco
<rafael> ragazzi qualcuno sa dove posso reperire una copia del file aircrack.mc da usare con buc?
<alecv> Cosa vuol dire VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block
<jester-> alecv: come hai installato
<rosico> rieccomi
<alecv> Cd alternate lts
<rosico> jester-,  l'hd lo ha montato all'accensione
<rosico> provo a inserire la sd?
<jester-> alecv: eh ma al partizionamento cosa hai scleto
<jester-> rosico: yess
<rosico> vado
<alecv> Ho ridimensionato la partizione di win xp
<jester-> alecv: poi?
<alecv> Guidato e poi ridimenziona
<rafael> billera se ci sei batti un colpo
<jester-> alecv: mi sa che hai fatto casino in quel punto in buona fede
<alecv> E poi ha creato sda 5 e 6
<alecv> Da solo
<rosico> jester-, la apre ma non posso scriverci
<jester-> alecv: sei da cdlive?
<jester-> rosico: dove l'ha montata
<rosico> vedo su mount?
<rosico> o su fstab?
<jester-> rosico: si da mount  ìla ìvedi
<rosico> sdd1
<jester-> in fstab non c'è nessuna stringa per fat
<jester-> rosico: azzo ma l'ha montata in guoppa alla ntfs
<jester-> rosico: fa vedere mount
<rosico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700627/
<AndChat-> Sono caduto. Jester non sono da cdlivr
<AndChat-> Azz
<jester-> rosico: è giusta /dev/sdd1 on /media/504E-4FCB type vfat (rw,nosui  hd è sdc1
<jester-> rosico: gksu nautilus e vedi se col filemangfer che si apre la scrivi
<jester-> rosico: sta in /media/504E-4FCB
<rosico> jester-, no :(
<alecv> Jester ho tolto tutte le partizioni meno quella dei dati, ristallato ma ora mi da schermo nero
<jester-> rosico: mistero sudo umount /dev/sdd1 e poi sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<jester-> alecv: sei col cdlive o con winzoz
<alecv> Cd alternate
<alecv> Ho fornattato tutto
<jester-> alecv: eh ma qui in canale come ci sei venuto
<alecv> Con il cellulare
<alecv> :)
<jester-> alecv: come sei messo con le partizioni
<alecv> Androd
<jester-> e cosa c'è installato
<alecv> Le ho cancellate tutte tranne quella dove ho i miei dati salvati ed ho formattato. Ora ho solo xubuntu
<alecv> Solo che ora all avvio ho schermo nero
<jester-> alecv: se non mi dici come sei messo con le partizioni posso fare niente
<rosico> jester-, io mi arrendo
<jester-> rosico: montando a mano la scrive?
<alecv> Messo in che senso?
<rosico> no
<jester-> alecv: quante ne hai
<rosico> montata su /mnt ma non posso creare cartelle o altro
<jester-> rosico: secondo me è fs protetto
<alecv> Ho la partizione ext una swat e una ntfs
<alecv> Ho cancellato win xp
<jester-> alecv: non parte manco in recovery?
<rosico> jester-, come aggirarlo?
<alecv> No sempre schermo nero
<jester-> alecv: pigiando shift al boor e scegliendo recovery mode?
<jester-> rosico: adesso è montata in /mnt?
<alecv> Si, lo scelgo e poi schermo nero
<rosico> sì jester-
<rosico> ci sono dentro in questo istante
<alecv> L hanno scorso avevo ubuntu 8 e funzionava
<jester-> alecv: allora fai una cosa, al boot del cdalternate fai contollare per errori, poi cancelli le partizioni eex e swap, quindi scegli installa su spazio libero
<jester-> rosico: ridai mount
<rosico> jester- multitasking :D
<alecv> Faccio controllo disco?
<jester-> alecv: si controllo per errori
<jester-> al primo menu
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700635/
<alecv> Ok sta verificando
<alecv> Ma analizza il cd
<jester-> alecv: prova
<alecv> Non il disco fisico
<jester-> rosico: prova
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt
<alecv> Si sto verificando (x la terza volta uff)
<rosico> smontato /mnt
<jester-> rosico: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt -o defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser
<alecv>  jester xche titti questi problemi? Uff
<jester-> alecv: o ci sono errori nel cd o sbagli qualcosa
<rosico> niente jester- :(
<jester-> rosico: sigh
<alecv> Qualcosa cosa?:)
<jester-> rosico: prova con una live giusto per curiosità se con la sola sd la scrive
<jester-> rosico: e anche a smontare l'hd esterno
<alecv> Devo impostare qualche opzione quando istallo?
<rosico> eh adesso non ho i mezzi
<rosico> proverò
<jester-> rosico: prova a partire sena hd
<rosico> adesso?
<rosico> cioè dici
<rosico> con la live ?
<jester-> alecv: imposta nomodeset in F6
<jester-> rosico: adesso
<rosico> vado
<jester-> rosico: poi somnti e rimonti a mano la sd
<rosico> a tra poco
<alecv> Il cd è integro jester, gia messo nomodeset
<jester-> alecv: allora fai come ti ho detto: al partizionamento deleti la ext4 e la swap poi scegli di installare su spazio pibero contiguo
<jester-> libero*
<alecv> Riprovo
<alecv> Ma la/ era su dev1 ext
<alecv> Può essere che si inceppa xche nn sono collegato
<alecv> A nessun modem via rete?
<rosico> jester-, appena ho acceso il pc con hd scollegato mi ha detto : l'unità disco non è pronta o non è presente, premi questo e quello
<jester-> alecv: scegli di non cercare aggirnamenti
<rosico> ma lo faceva anche prima
<rosico> adesso che attacco? la sd?
<jester-> rosico: si
<rosico> sto iniziando a spazientirmi
<jester-> rosico: ls -la /mnt
<alecv> Al posto di istallarsi sul disco uno
<alecv> Si istalla sul due
<jester-> alecv: hai 2 dischi?
<rosico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> Vabbe chiudo ufficio e porto pc a casa
<alecv> Si
<jester-> alecv: mi sa che ti parte la boot il disco sbagliato
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700639/
<rosico> la cartella sd la creai io qualche giorno fa
<alecv> Allora stacco il secondo disco
<rosico> ma non c'è niente montato perora su /mnt
<alecv> E ripeto tutto
<jester-> rosico: ultima prova
<jester-> rosico: sudo umount /mnt
<alecv> Chiudo che sono in ufficio
<rosico> umount: /mnt: non montato
<alecv> Porto tutto a casa
<jester-> rosico: attacca la sd e poi smontala
<rosico> è già attaccata
<jester-> rosico: sudo fdisk -l e vedi il dev
<rosico> la smonto e faccio fdisk
<jester-> zi
<rosico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700643/
<alecv> Buonanotte a tutti
<jester-> rosico: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt -o umask=000,rw
<rosico> fattp
<rosico> *fatto
<jester-> prova
<rosico> niente
<rosico> rinuncio
<rosico> mi arrendo
<jester-> nemmeno da gksudo?
<rosico> mi spunta il lucchetto su /mnt
<jester-> rosico: prova con la live che quantomeno si vede se è il fs del menga o il sistema
<rosico> SOLO su /mnt
<rosico> proverò
<rosico> ehm
<rosico> houston, abbiamo un problema
<rosico> con sudo mount /media/Alex non mi monta più l'hd
<jester-> rosico: dovrebbe montarlo al volo
<rosico> AHAHAHAHA
<rosico> era ancora staccato XD
<jester-> hihihi
<rosico> mi spunta una finestrella di errore ma montandolo a mano va
<jester-> lo scrive?
<rosico> sì grazie al cielo XD
<rosico> vedrò come fare per penne usb e schede esterne
<jester-> rosico: controlla in ntfs-config che il tutto sia in rw
<rosico> dispositivo /dev/sdd1 montato su /media/Alex scrivibile
<jester-> rosico: e fai la prova finestra cdlive e fammi sapere
<rosico> proverò sicuramente
<rosico> tra l'altro
<alnuvola> buonasera ...
<alnuvola> ho urgente bisogno di un consiglio
<rosico> l'altra sera con un mio amico abbiamo provato ad abbinare il mio utente al gruppo "disk"
<rosico> ma senza risultati
<alnuvola> il mio ubuntu 11.04 che funzionava alla grande ha avuto un problema quando per sbaglio ho tentato di rimuovere ppa
<jester-> rosico: incolla qui la risposta a groups
<alnuvola> ora nn capisco perchè nn funziona piu compiz qualcuno può darmi una mano
<jester-> alnuvola: ppa di gnome 3?
<rosico> jester-, alessandro adm disk dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<alnuvola> jester no
<jester-> rosico: plugdev  c'è quindi o si è sminchiato qualcosa o il fs è protetto
<alnuvola> per dire la verità ho combinato un casino
<alnuvola> vorrei solo tornare indietro
<jester-> alnuvola: che ppa erano?
<rosico> vabeh ti farò sapere via livecd
<rosico> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<alnuvola> compiz e gnome
<jester-> alnuvola: il consiglio sarebbe di reinstallare sopra senza formattare
<rosico> un buon fine settimana a tutti
<alnuvola> c'era l'elementary desktop
<alnuvola> ora sto facendo un aggiornamento
<alnuvola> jester guarda un po che casino ho fatto
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/LiKcTpCr
<jester-> alnuvola: hai la collezione dei ppa fai una bella reinstallazione, al partizionamento scegli altro poi clicchi la partizione ext4 e scegli NON FORMATTARE usare come ext4 e montare come /
<jester-> alnuvola: hai home separata?
<alnuvola> O.o
<alnuvola> nn ho capito devo formattare
<alnuvola> no
<jester-> non devi formattare se vuoi mantenere i dati
<alnuvola> si ma come faccio a far tornare tutto come prima
<alnuvola> nn ho capito
<jester-> alnuvola: se non leggi quello che ti si scrive certo che non capisci
<jester-> alnuvola: non formattando sostituisce il sistema mantenendo i dati, dovrai solo reinatallare le applicazioni tipo xchat che sarà gia configurata
<alnuvola> jester
<cristian_c> ciao
<alnuvola> jester- nn ho capito come ho fatto
<alnuvola> ma ho risolto
<alnuvola> tutto è ritornato funzionante
<D4V|DE> installo ubuntu e mi va in over range
<D4V|DE> spegnendosi il monitor
<D4V|DE> come fare?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> !pastebin | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, non riesco ad avviare il pc x questo motivo.. ho appena installato ubuntu sul pc dove c'è il problema
<D4V|DE> dovrei farlo da terminale
<cristian_c> esatto
<D4V|DE> come faccio partire il terminale invece di fare avviare il sistema?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, modalità di ripristino
<D4V|DE> ma parte direttamente il  sistema non spunta il grub
<D4V|DE> cosa devo premere all'avvio?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, non sei mai entrato nel grub?
<D4V|DE> si ma quando mi spunta x via del dual boot
<D4V|DE> se il sistema parte da solo saltando il grub non so richiamarlo
<attempt> shift all'avvio
<D4V|DE> ok
<cristian_c> attemt, a me shift non funziona
<cristian_c> *attempt
<attempt> da quel che so e' shift. in alternativa ti apri da ubuntu in terminale il file di configurazione e lo cambi. cosi' poi grub lo vedi sempre.
<D4V|DE> ho risolto con ctrl + alt + f1
<D4V|DE> ora che faccio?
<D4V|DE> /etc/X11?
<D4V|DE> nella cartella X11 non c'è il file Xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> che faccio?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, digita il comando
<cristian_c> attempt, sì, ma se ubuntu non si avvia, non puoi entrare da ubuntu :D
<D4V|DE> mi sono loggato da terminale
<D4V|DE> ho la riga dei comandi insomma
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<D4V|DE> che comando?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> l'avevo postato sopra -,-'
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> D4V|DE, lshw -c display | grep driver
<D4V|DE> si 2 metri fa... :°°D
<cristian_c> leggere fa bene XD
<D4V|DE> warning: you should run this program as super-user
<cristian_c> allora utlilizzalo con sudo
<D4V|DE> ha dato PCI sysfs per un po
<D4V|DE> e ora nulla
<cristian_c> aspetta
<D4V|DE> ha finito mi lampeggia la barretta sotto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> che comando hai dato?
<D4V|DE> quello che mi hai dato tu
<cristian_c> l'hai modificato?
<D4V|DE> no
<cristian_c> lol
<D4V|DE> la | da quel pc
<D4V|DE> me la spezza al centro
<cristian_c> modificalo con sudo
<D4V|DE> l'unica cosa diversa
<cristian_c> uhm
<D4V|DE> quindi?
<D4V|DE> come mai manca il file xorg.conf?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> modificalo con sudo
<D4V|DE> l'ho fatto con il sudo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> l'hai modificato?    <D4V|DE> no
<cristian_c> e quindi non restituisce nessun risultato?
<D4V|DE> nono
<cristian_c> allora prova questo
<cristian_c> lshw
<cristian_c> !pastebin | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> vediamo che esce fuori
<D4V|DE> un bordello..
<D4V|DE> non posso scriverlo tutto...
<cristian_c> DaV, copialo su pennetta
<cristian_c> D4V|DE
<D4V|DE> da terminale??
<cristian_c> sì
<D4V|DE> e come si fa? sarebbe assurdo...
<cristian_c> perché assurdo?
<cristian_c> non capisco...
<D4V|DE> da terminale so a malapena loggare
<cristian_c> e mica è difficile
<D4V|DE> ok da dove comincio?
<cristian_c> 1) collega la pennetta al pc
<D4V|DE> intanto il testo è lunghissimo e non riesco manco a vedere l'inizio...
<cristian_c> fatto?
<D4V|DE> fatto
<cristian_c> 2) si è accesa la luce della pennetta?
<D4V|DE> si
<cristian_c> quindi è collegata e montata
<D4V|DE> si
<D4V|DE> ora?
<cristian_c> 3) sudo lshw > /media/sdb1
<cristian_c> altrimenti
<cristian_c> ls /media
<D4V|DE> cdrom floppy floppy0
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<D4V|DE> sdb1
<D4V|DE> perfetto
<D4V|DE> è lei
<cristian_c> ls /media
<D4V|DE> uguale a prima
<cristian_c> quindi in fdisk c'è e in media no?
<D4V|DE> già..
<D4V|DE> provo a fare mount /dev/sdb1?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> forse non è media la cartella giusta
<cristian_c> da me monta disk in media
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, locate disk
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, prova a montare come hai detto
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere già montata però
<D4V|DE> asp
<D4V|DE> la stacco e la riattacco fisicamente
<cristian_c> da me in media c'è cdrom e disk
<cristian_c> disk è la pennetta
<D4V|DE> appena la inserisco mi dice assuming drive cache: write through
<D4V|DE> e resta fermo li
<cristian_c> perché andava smontata prima
<D4V|DE> faccio ctrl + c?
<D4V|DE> xkè anche se aspetto non succede nulla
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, fsck /dev/sdb1
<D4V|DE> uguale a prima
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, riavvia
<cristian_c> poi fsck /dev/sdb1
<D4V|DE> compà
<D4V|DE> mi è stuffato :°°D
<D4V|DE> preferisco scrivertelo tutto
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, qual'è il problema?
<D4V|DE> magari continuiamo domani dato che si è fatto tardi
<D4V|DE> grazie 1000 lo stesso cmq ;-)
<cristian_c> boh
<ccc> buona sera a tutti
<ccc> ciao roxdragon
<alecv> Buonasera
<alecv> Ho cancellato la partizione di windows e istallato xubuntu come nomodeset
<alecv> Ma quando riavvia schermo nero(anche in modalità recovery)
<bobbybong> alecv, all'avvio di grub digita e che sta per edi e metti nomodest dopo splash
<alecv> Cosa è splash
<bobbybong> poi  devi editare /etc/default/grub aggiungerlo anche li quando si è avviato
<alecv> Premo ctrl c?
<bobbybong> quello che c'è scritto nelle stringhe di grub
<bobbybong> avvii e premi e sul kernel di ubuntu
<bobbybong> tasto e
<alecv> Ho premuto e mi appare recordfail insmod exr2 set root='(hd0,1)' search. No floopy fs uuid set
<bobbybong> alecv, prima di avviare il kernel di ubuntu premi e e editi la stinga di grub che fa partire ubuntu aggiungendo dopo quiet splash nomodeset questo è quello che devi fare poi  vedi tu
<bobbybong> stringa*
<alecv> Fatto
<alecv> Niente nn va
<bobbybong> F!0
<bobbybong> salvi e siavvia con l'opzione che hai aggiunto
<alecv> Premo e. Appare gnu grub version
<bobbybong> hai fatto male a eliminare windows se non capisci cosa ti dico di fare
<alecv> Bobbybong non tutti sono svegli come tu vuoi.
<alecv> L ho tolto su consiglio, reistallarlo ci vogliono 35 minuti nn è quello il problema.
<natran> sera
<natran> come va gente
<alecv> La stringa che tu dici la metto dopo : nomodeset quiet splash intrid /boot/initrd.img
<natran> volevo un opinione sull'ultima release ubuntu
<natran> ho ricevuto pareri negativi
<alecv> Oppure devo cancellare la stringa con /boot/ etc
<bobbybong> dopo quiet splash digiti nomodeset salvi e avvii
<bobbybong> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ alecv
<alecv> Salvo e mi da lo stesso errore x cui mi hanno suggerito di togliere win e cioè kernel panic not syncing vfs unablr to mount root fs on unknown block
<alecv> X questo ho ripulito tutte le partizioni e ho reistallato
<alecv> Se faccio recovery schermo nero
<alecv> E nessuno capisce xchè
<alecv> Bobbylong nell articolo si parla di scheda video
<alecv> Io ho una sys e non ati può essere quello il problema?
<bobbybong> alecv, parti da recovery e fai un check del disco se non basta metti la live e il check lo fai con quella
<alecv> Check gia fatto e live non funziona con questo cd
<bobbybong> ! fsck | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<alecv> E recovery mi da schermo nero
<bobbybong> alecv,  se hai installato con nomodeset segui la guida e modifica /etc/default/grub aggingendo dove dice nomodeset
<bobbybong> metti la live di ubuntu
<bobbybong> e aggiusta il filesystem
<bobbybong> poi metti a posto grub con nomodeset
<alecv_mac> ciao bobbybong chatto dal mac (piu comodo del cellulare
<bobbybong> :)
<alecv_mac> inserisco la modifica al grup ma mi dice che vfp cannot opern root device
<alecv_mac> please append a corret "root="
<bobbybong> devi fare un check del disco
<alecv_mac> già fatto :) e integro
<bobbybong> ! fsck | alecv_mac
<ubot-it> alecv_mac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<bobbybong> devi usare l'opzione -c
<bobbybong> per fare un check approfondito
<alecv_mac> mi ridai il link del ETC ? li parla di impostare le opzioni in base alla scheda video parla di intel ati ma io ho una sega di sys 650
<bobbybong> fsck.ext4 -c QQQQQQQQQQQQ/dev/
<alecv_mac> l'altro link qudello della modifica del grub
<bobbybong> fsck.ext4 -c /dev/
<bobbybong> fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdxx dove le x stanno per la lettera e il numero della tua root
<bobbybong> puoi mosificarllo con la live
<alecv_mac> quando inserisco il cd della versione desktop dopo la scelta della lingua mi da schermo nero :)
<bobbybong> alecv_mac,  /etc/default/grub aggingendo  nomodeset
<alecv_mac> per questo ho scelto alternate
<bobbybong> alecv_mac, ma è il computer della nonna?
<bobbybong> non hai qualcosa che si avvia live?
<bobbybong> qualche distro
<alecv_mac> è una sega di asus barebone terminator p4
<alecv_mac> no a casa no
<bobbybong> non troppo antica perché avrai ext4
<alecv_mac> li conosci i barebone?
<alecv_mac> bobbybong:  ma ubuntu 8 si era istallato da dio
<bobbybong> sono dei cubi
<alecv_mac> poi l'avevo tolto perchè non riuscivo a usarlo :)
<alecv_mac> il barebone sono dei case con schede madri preincorporati
<bobbybong> dalla 10.04 è diventato schizzinoso parlo di ubuntu
<alecv_mac> questo dell'asus ha una scheda madre che integra i processori grafici e audio della SYS
<alecv_mac> che notoriamente non vanno d'accordo con ubuntu
<bobbybong> con la 10.04 secondo me non dovresti avere problemi
<alecv_mac> ho la 10,04 lts
<alecv_mac> desktop nada alternate si è istallato
<bobbybong> e non va?
<alecv_mac> la desktop dopo aver scelto la lingua lo schermo diventa nero con cursore lampeggiante
<alecv_mac> alternate istallato
<alecv_mac> ma schermo nero, non si avvia il sistema operativo sono una settimana che ci smanetto
<alecv_mac> se riformatto buco l'ha :)
<kdmitnick> ciao
<kdmitnick> c'e' nessuno??
<bobbybong> !nessuno | kdmitnick
<ubot-it> kdmitnick: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<kdmitnick> kies su ubuntu e' possibile?
<bobbybong> ? kies ?
<kdmitnick> samsung kies
<kdmitnick> l'applicazione per i cell samsung
<bobbybong> no
<kdmitnick> peccato
<kdmitnick> voglio vedere se riesco al 100% ad abbandonare winzozz
<kdmitnick> grazie e ciao
<alecv_mac> ragazzi
<alecv_mac> sto finendo l'istallazione di xubuntu unico sistema operativo mi chiede se voglio istallare grub nel master boot record
<alecv_mac> dico di si?
<attempt> si
<alecv_mac> voglio vedere se stavolta si riavvia
<attempt> se non ci sono altri sistemi sopra e hai una sola partizione bella pulita parte.
<gianpox> Salve a tutti.
<gianpox> Ho un problema con la tastiera. Fino a quando usavo Karmic  il "." del tastierino numerico mi dava in out la "," quando ero in programmi come calcolatrice o GNUcash. Ora sono su Maverick e purtroppo il "." resta ".". C'è un qualche parametro da settare che voi sappiate?
<attempt> gianpox fra le impostazioni di sistema cerca il layout della tastiera.
<attempt> cambialo da inglese a italiano o viceversa. prova.
<gianpox> @attemp OK
<ubottu-it> gianpox: Error: "attemp" is not a valid command.
<gianpox> @attempt OK
<ubottu-it> gianpox: Error: "attempt" is not a valid command.
<gianpox> Continua a non funzionare
<gianpox_> attempt Continua a non funzionare
<gianpox_> attempt Grazie lo stesso :-).
<attempt> gianpox_ c'e' un modo per riassegnare i caratteri
<attempt> singolarmente
<gianpox_> attempt Si ma in quel modo resta perennemente ",".
<attempt> gia'.
<gianpox> attempt Chissà perchè  su karmic andava... va bè grazie lo stesso.
<attempt> chiedi di nuovo in altro  momento.
<gianpox> attempt Si, chiederò domani mattina
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema riguarda la tastiera media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> il problema è questo: con keytouch molti tasti non funzionano
<cristian_c> ho notato che in keytouch e xev non corrispondono i codici relativi ai tasti
<cristian_c> perché?
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> Brutus-, l'altra volta mi avevi detto una cosa riguardo lo schermo del monitor esterno, ma non mi ricordo cosa :D
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<Carlin0> stai facendo un quiz o hai fumato ?
<Carlin0> scherzo eh ...
<Claudinux> :-)
<cristian_c> Carlin0, pensavo fosse il canale di supporto
<cristian_c> dicevo:
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda synaptics e i gesti del touchpad, dal man non si capisce come si faccia ad attivarli
<cristian_c> qualcuno conosce il legame con il file wishes.xml?
<cristian_c> mi riferisco a ginn ovviamente
<Brutus-> Ciao cristian_c
<Brutus-> non ricordo cosa ti dissi.... In effetti la sinossi di synaptics non è per nulla chiara
<cristian_c> Brutus-, la domanda era riferita al monitor esterno
<cristian_c> :D
<Brutus-> si, quella è la risposta :P. Hai già dato un'occhiata a questa pagina, forse puo' aiutarti
<Brutus-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Brutus-> perchè dice che si puo' configurare con una gui
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ora mi sono ricordato, mi avevi suggerito la pagina XconfigResolution :)
<Brutus-> Ah, bueno. :)
<cristian_c> Brutus-, per quanto riguarda il touchpad, la pagina che hai linkato ora, si riferisce alla classia finestra del mouse
<cristian_c> ma quella ovviamente la conoscevo già
<cristian_c> *classica
<Brutus-> cristian_c, te l'ho linkata perchè dice che alcune volte non è visibile dalle impostazioni
<Brutus-> ma hai ragione, è scontato
<cristian_c> Brutus-, quale punto di preciso?
<Brutus-> If you cannot find this tab, see the Troubleshooting section at the end of this page.
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ma sembra che ci sia la scheda touchpad
<cristian_c> soltanto che non so come attivare i gesti
<cristian_c> Brutus-, quelli però ho visto che sono rpesenti in ginn
<cristian_c> nel file wishes.xml
<Brutus-> cristian_c, se sono presenti dovrebbero funzionare. Mah
<cristian_c> Brutus-, evidentemente non so come attivarli
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> ci sono, ma non so come attivarli
<cristian_c> forse qualche comando
<cristian_c> boh
<Brutus-> cristian_c, hai provato ginn /etc/ginn/wishes.xml oppure ginn  /usr/share/ginn/wishes.xml  ?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, interessante
<cristian_c> Brutus-, a cosa servono di preciso?
<cristian_c> :)
<Brutus-> cristian_c, la sinossi di ginn è ginn [<specific congifuration file>]. i due percorsi sono i wishes file dell'user e l'altro è quello base comune
<Brutus-> però ginn è un tool per il testing non modifica i settings del touchpad
<cristian_c> Brutus-, infatti immagino che i gesti siano impostati nel file
<cristian_c> no?
<cristian_c> *siano già
<cristian_c> quindi basta solo attivare la configurazione già presente nel file immagino
<cristian_c> Brutus- dimmi se sbaglio XD
<Brutus-> cristian_c, hai provato i comandi sopra citati?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, in questo momento non sono sul notebook
<cristian_c> tra l'altro non c'è neanche ginn installato
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> su questo pc
<cristian_c> Brutus-, quindi posso verificare questo questa roba solo al momento opportuno
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Brutus-, comunque grazie per i suggerimenti
<cristian_c> :)
<Brutus-> cristian, ok. Io vado a durmì
<Brutus-> nulla
<Brutus-> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-02
<crazyduck_> ho un  problema con un widget  conky htc non da più il meteo ma solo l'ora
<gilbe> ciao
<crazyduck> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<crazyduck> http://imagebin.org/177062 io vorrei lanciare questo file in automatico  da terminale senza fare tutte le volte tasto dx esegui nel terminale ...
<crazyduck> e mi dice che non cè perchè
<alecvmac> buongiorno a tutti
<alecvmac> buogiorno
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<alecvmac> buona domenic a te massimo18
<alecvmac> dopo l'istallazione di xubuntu 10,4 lts schermo nero
<alecvmac> soluzioni?
<attempt> alecvcmac prova con nomodeset
<alecvmac> provato
<attempt> ti risulta sempre avere due partizioni il pc o ti parte il grub regolare?
<alecvmac> ho una partizione con ubuntu
<alecvmac> e una solo dati
<alecvmac> quindi almeno che non premo shift
<alecvmac> il grub non apparee
<attempt> aggiungi non soltanto nomodeset ma anche noapic e noquiet splash.
<alecvmac> noquiet non me lo da da f6
<alecvmac> lo trovo in grub quando clicco e
<attempt> all'avvio poi premi shift e al grub scegli il secondo kernel che e' il kernel recovery vedi se con quello parte. se ti ritrovi nella shell con linea di comando dai startx e dovrebbe partire il desktop. oppure per xfce era xfce4 non ricordo devi googlare.
<attempt> parti da recovery e vai in shell. sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<alecvmac> attempt se faccio recovery mi dice kernel panic
<attempt> metti le opzioni come detto sopra. in nano salvi con ctrl o   e esci con ctrl x
<attempt> allora non va' bene la iso.
<attempt> il pc che modello e'?
<alecvmac> p4 con scheda madre asus e scheda audio e video SIS
<alecvmac> quando faccio verifica disco
<alecvmac> mi da corretto
<attempt> :/ una sys
<attempt> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<alecvmac> si
<alecvmac> ma se non mi da
<alecvmac> il terminale, come lo aggiorno? Qua non avvia nulla :P
<attempt> qualcosa e' andato male
<alecvmac> eh
<attempt> kernel panic non e' accettabile.
<alecvmac> ho visto, ma a capirlo :)
<alecvmac> ora siccome ho tolto la partizione di xp
<alecvmac> non so x quale motivo non mi istalla xp
<alecvmac> quindi pc inutilizzabile, dopo la formattazione e la copiatura dei file, si riavvia ma non parte nulla
<attempt> quanta ram hai?
<alecvmac> 512
<alecvmac> ho fatto anche il test della ram
<alecvmac> ed è ok
<attempt> scarica la iso di ubuntu regolare e metti quello.
<attempt> ti dovrebbe funzionare gia' da cd.
<alecvmac> la versione desktop dopo aver scelto la lingua
<alecvmac> mi da schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante
<attempt> vieni in chat
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<freefly> ciao ieri ho avuto un problema con grub e mi è stato detto di ripristinarlo seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ma non ci riesco... qualcuno mi darebbe una mano?
<alecvmac> ragazzi ma la versione minimasl di ubuntu è di 19 MB cosi pochi?
<ugone> alecvmac, si il resto lo scarichi da internet mentre installi
<attempt> freefly sei da live ?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema riguarda la tastiera media wireless desktop, ed è questo: con keytouch molti tasti non funzionano. Ho notato che in keytouch e xev non corrispondono i codici relativi ai tasti.
<cristian_c> perché?
<attempt> cristian_c ma che tastiera usi?
<cristian_c> attempt, l'ho scritto, media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> :D
<attempt> microsoft?
<attempt> keytouch lo hai installato tu?
<attempt> pare si debba scegliere il tipo di tastiera all'interno del programma e se non presente scaricarsela sempre dal programma credo.
<cristian_c> attempt, 1)no, labtec 2) sì
<cristian_c> attempt, no, l'ho creato io il file
<cristian_c> attempt, il punto è che i codici di xev e keytouch differiscono
<cristian_c> ecco perché non funziona
<cristian_c> però non capsico perché differiscono
<cristian_c> *capisco
<cristian_c> attempt, cosa posso fare per conoscere il motivo di queste differenze?
<attempt> se in keytouch e' impostata una tastiera differente da quella c'e' poco da capire. non corrispondono.
<cristian_c> attempt, no, il file l'ho fatto io
<attempt> i tasti normali in xev dovrebbero corrispondere. gli speciali ognuno ha i suoi. tant'e' che ti forniscono un disco di driver per le periferiche per windows.
<cristian_c> attempt, ma sualtre tastiere (quelle dei notebook ad esempio), i tasti vengono riconosciuti da xev
<cristian_c> attempt, se aggiungo le scorciatoie la cosa funziona
<cristian_c> attempt, quindi il problema è tra keytouch e xev
<attempt> puoi aggirare forse il problema. colleghi una tastiera standard. con xev prendi i codici dei tasti che ti servono. poi ti segni i codici dei tasti di quella che usi da cambiare. infine ti fai uno script che sostituisce questi ultimi con gli altri.
<attempt> solo un'idea.
<cristian_c> attempt, c'è un problema preliminare: la tastiera standard non ha quei tasti
<cristian_c> attempt, xev alla pressione restituisce i suoi codici
<cristian_c> quindi dei codic li restituisce
<cristian_c> *codici
<cristian_c> attempt, è che non so come procedere
<Morgan> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, io ho avuto un problema con il pc, ho un hp pavilion Windows xp s cui ho installato ubuntu. Ieri ho avuto due cali di corrente mentre lavoravo ed ora il pc non si avvia più a dovere, si accende e rimane bloccato sul caricamento ubuntu con la sola possibilità di spegnere e riavviare, qualcuno da come devo fare? Nn ho più il cd di installazione di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> attempt, qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Morgan, non hai utilizzato un gruppo di continuità?
<Morgan> No
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> Morgan, prima di tutto scarica un cd di riserva
<Morgan> La mia preoccupazione è recuperare i dati degli ultimi 15 giorni. Quelli prima li ho tutti. Vorrei riuscire a ripristinare,
<cristian_c> Morgan, secondo vai in modalità di ripristino
<Morgan> Purtroppo sono in una casa x studenti e nn ho il cs di installazione.
<cristian_c> cs?
<cristian_c> Morgan, comunque va scaricato
<attempt> cristian_c prova con keytouch vari tipi di tastiera finche' ne trovi uno che piu' o meno corrisponde. per esempio la mia non c'e' ma di quella marca posso selezionarne un'altra che ha addirittura piu' tasti dei miei. e infatti funzionano quasi tutti gli speciali.
<Morgan> Ripristinare
<cristian_c> attempt, all'inizio avevo provato sempre un modello media wireless desktop in elenco, ma ovviamente non funzionava :(
<cristian_c> attempt, quindi ho dovuto crearlo da me il file
<attempt> non vedo altre possibilita'
<alecvmac> attempt: ho resuscitato un vecchio pc con adm sempron 2600 256 mb di ram everest
<cristian_c> attempt, più che altro non capsico perché i codici si differenziano
<cristian_c> *capisco
<alecvmac> che versione ci istallo su?
<Morgan> Scusate, sono da iPhone e mi è caduta la connessione. In conclusione posso avere la speranza di ripristinare e recuperare i files?
<cristian_c> Morgan, ti ho detto che puoi provare
<attempt> alecvmac queste cose in chat. qui solo supporto ubuntu
<cristian_c> attempt, altrimenti perché avrebbero dato la possibilità di aggiunger ei modelli? :D
<cristian_c> *aggiungere
<attempt> Morgan si. ti ci vuole un cd con ubuntu dal quale fare un fsck ovvero un checkdisk.
<cristian_c> esatto
<Morgan> Ok, quindi devo trovate un cd. Posso scaricarne uno da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !cd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cd'
<Morgan> Avete un link?
<Morgan> Avete un link?
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<attempt> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<attempt> sul sito principale trovi da scaricare senza torrent.
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alastor85> Ciao a tutti Ubuntuiani, a chi posso chiedere qualche info ?
<Alastor85> Premettendo che sono totalmente un niubbone in materia, vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio compaq mini 311c
<alnuvola> Alastor85 e installalo che stai aspettando
<Alastor85> ehehehe
<Alastor85> hai ragione, però volevo sapere che versione installare?
<Alastor85> il pc non è molto potente.
<alnuvola> be dipende .... vuoi gnome ???
<Alastor85> ha un atomn170
<alnuvola> il tuo pc è un 32 o un 64 bit
<cristian_c> è un netbook
<cristian_c> cpu, ram e hard disk
<Alastor85> è un netbook, con atom N270, 3 gb di ram, 320gb di HD
<Alastor85> ho anche scheda grafica ION
<Alastor85> con 256 dedicati
<Alastor85> insomma, l'unico punto debole è la CPU
<Alastor85> l'hd è a 5400 giri (se nn erro)
<Alastor85> al momento ho installato XP
<Alastor85> che mi dite?
<alnuvola> Alastor85 masterizza una iso di ubuntu a 64 bit e falla partire in live
<alnuvola> e vedi se parte come va prova la scheda video e la scheda audio
<Alastor85> Live?
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> cosi provi la compatibilità con il sistema
<cristian_c> ma l'atom è a 64 bit? :D
<Alastor85> ok, se carico una ISO di ubuntu a 64 bit prima dell'installazione mi dice la compatibilità quindi? questo è buono a sapersi
<Alastor85> non credo che sia a 64...
<Alastor85> controllo
<alnuvola> c'è sia x86, x86-64
<cristian_c> alnuvola, controllate il processore
<cristian_c> per vedere se è a 32 o 64 bit
<alnuvola> lo dovrebbe farlo Alastor85
<alnuvola> *fare
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> ho un modem usb per connessioni a banda larga
<cristian_c> ma non trovo il modo di fare la connessione
<cristian_c> non appare neanche l'interfaccia in ifconfig
<cristian_c> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> il modem è huawei e1820 e viene riconosciuto al volo come periferica usb, ma non so prché adesso non funziona
<cristian_c> ho fatto tantissime prove, ma nessuna di esse ha avuto esito positivo
<cristian_c> non so proprio cosa cercare
<cristian_c> *perché
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> le pagine di chromium alcune volte di bloccano, bisogna fare qualcosa ? ( sistema opertivo ubuntu 11.04 )
<cristian_c> lusy, cos aintendi con 'si bloccano'?
<cristian_c> *intendi
<lusy> devo chiuderlo e aprire
<cristian_c> lusy, sì, ma non ho capito che succede
<lusy> non si visualizza la pagina salvata nel segnalibri, devo chiudere chrominum e una volta riacceso, la pagina voluta si apre.
<cristian_c> lusy, ma lo fa soltanto con le pagine dei segnalibri?
<lusy> anche se digito il sito sulla stringa
<cristian_c> ok, lo fa con qualunque sito
<cristian_c> lusy, anche se fai clic sui risultati di google?
<lusy> si
<cristian_c> lusy, ma cosa vuol drie 'precisamente' 'non mi visualizza' ?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> non carica, c'è il timeout, ecc...
<cristian_c> *dire
<lusy> non carica la pagina richiesta, voluta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> posta il messaggio
<cristian_c> se è lungo, usa pastebin
<lusy> che messaggio ?
<cristian_c> lusy, quello del browser
<n3ssuno> ciao ho un problema con grub e mi hanno detto di ripristinarlo ma non riesco a seguire la guida che c'è sul wiki: qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, qualcuno ti aiutera :D
<cristian_c> *aiuterà
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, qual'è il problema con la guida?
<n3ssuno> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<n3ssuno> mount: unknown filesystem type 'jbd'
<cristian_c> link?
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: della guida dici?
<cristian_c> sì
<n3ssuno> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, posta sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin, n3ssuno
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !pastebin | n3ssuno
<ubot-it> n3ssuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<n3ssuno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701004/
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, hai usato truecrypt?
<n3ssuno> direi di no dato che non so cosa sia
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, per caso, hai criptato per sbaglio il filesystem?
<n3ssuno> perché me lo chiedi? Tutto funzionava alla perfezione poi ho aggiornato il kernel e grub pensa di dover prendere il boot dalla prima partizione che è quella di ripristino di windows e quindi non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu... soluzione: ripristinare grub in modo che prenda il boot dalla partizione giusta e tutto torna a posto. Saglio?
<n3ssuno> *sbaglio
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, gli aggiornamenti automatici non creano questi casini
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, il grubva sempre a prendere l'ultimo kernel installato
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, posta grub.cfg
<n3ssuno> non so che dirti. Tutto a funzionato per una settimana poi sono andato a riavviarlo e puf! Può essere che il problema sia stato un altro ma di fatto la stellina che segna la partizine di boot sta sulla partizione sbagliata!
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, posta il file
<n3ssuno> lo sto cercando... dove sta?
<cristian_c> in /boot
<n3ssuno> non c'è
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<n3ssuno> scusa stavo guardando nella partizione della live che scemo
<flavour> ciao a tutti, mi sapete spiegare il motivo per cui sotto linux si hanno dei problemi di connessione dopo aver cambiato l'indirizzo mac, preciso che il mio router non ha filtri mac, e che con windows il mio access point riesce a vedermi quindi a stabilire la comunicazione
<cristian_c> flavour, quali problemi?
<flavour> che una volta assegnato un nuovo mac alla scheda di rete
<flavour> quest'ultima non ne vuole sapere di connettersi al router
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: non riesco a montare la partizione dell'HD per trovare il file...
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, non riesci a vederla da live?
<cristian_c> flavour, che comandi hai dato?
<flavour> sudo ifconfig wlan1 down
<flavour> sudo ifconfig macchanger -a wlan1
<n3ssuno> apparentemente no. Odio Unity non riesco a trovare quello che mi serve
<flavour> ifconfig wlan1 up
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, allora all'avvio scegli gnome classic :D
<n3ssuno> avevo a disposizione la live dell'ultimo test che ho fatto e sto usando quella!
<flavour> e successivamente ho riavviato il network manager, il mac viene cambiato con successo, infaTTI se digito successivamente ifconfig il mac è realmente cambiato, ma non vuole proprio saperne di connettersi all'AP
<cristian_c> flavour, io ho trovato un comando diverso per cambiare il mac address
<flavour> ho provato anche con iwconfig se ti riferisci a quello
<flavour> ora non ricordo bene tutta la sintassi
<flavour> ma ho già provato anche così
<flavour> questo problema lo sto riscontrando con molte distro linux da ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu , a fedora e altre distro live, ad esempio parted magic .
<cristian_c> flavour, no, non mi riferisco a quello
<flavour> ah allora no non saprei, tu come fai ?
<cristian_c> non l'ho fatto, però ho trovato un comandi diverso
<cristian_c> *comando
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, hai avviato gnome classic?
<n3ssuno> non posso dalla 11.10
<flavour> cristian_c sapresti indicarmelo, perchè ne ho provato diversi di ocmandi ho optato per diverse soluzioni trovate in rete, ma niente non funzionano
<cristian_c> !ubuntu+1 | n3ssuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu+1'
<davyde> sera gente sto cercando di far funzionare amarok in ubuntu 10.04 ma non mi vede la collezione.. tra le risposte in vari forum parlano di aggiungere il repository d i kubuntu e di aggiornare i pacchetti, solo che quelli di amarok non si aggiornano, c'e' scritto che si dovrebbero avere i pacchetti di kde 4.5.1
<davyde> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-232-backports-ppa e' scritto qui piu o meno mi sapete spiegare cosa bisogna fare nel dettaglio?
<n3ssuno> come detto più sopra avevo a disposizione la live del test che ho fatto di recente e ho usato quella
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, qui si da supporto soltanto alle versioni ufficiali
<cristian_c> per le versioni di sviluppo c'è uncanale apposito
<cristian_c> flavour, sudo ifconfig wlan1 hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:x
<cristian_c> ovviamente con le dovuto sostituzioni
<cristian_c> *dovute
<n3ssuno> ma la versione installata e che non funziona più è la 10.04. Solo la live con la quale sto cercando di recuperarla è la versione in sviluppo
<flavour> cristian_c si si già l'ho testato ma con scarsi risultato, il problema principale alla fine non è il cambio mac che avviene regolarmente, ma è che l'AP non accetta la connessione
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, perché non puoi?
<cristian_c> flavour, che cosa usi come access point?
<flavour> alice
<cristian_c> no, parlo dell'hardware
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: cosa "non posso"?
<cristian_c> <n3ssuno> non posso dalla 11.10
<flavour> ho chiesto anche un favore a un mio amico di farmi connettere al suo che usa tiscali, ma il risultato nn cambia
<cristian_c> flavour, reitero la domanda
<flavour> scusa, forse non ho capito per Access point non intendevi quello ?
<cristian_c> quello è il provider di connessione
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: non posso perché la 11.10 non ha più la versione classica di gnome ma questo è poco importante
<flavour> cristian_c allora non ho ben preciso cosa intendi per AP (l'idirizzo fisico ? )
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, cioè al login non riesci a farla partire?
<cristian_c> flavour, no, l'hardware
<cristian_c> mi interessa quello
<flavour> nella configurazione del modem sotto la scritta hardware c'è scritto L1
<flavour> Nome	Alice Gate VoIP
<cristian_c> flavour, quindi sei un'utenza privata con router
<cristian_c> ?
<flavour> si
<cristian_c> quanti pc in rete?
<flavour> ne ho 2 però li alterno , ovvero sono tutti e due miei, un portatile e un fisso
<flavour> delle volte mi connetto ocn il fisso altre con il portatile ma entrambi tramite wifi
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, mi sembra strano, ho letto che nella 11.10 gnome continua ad esistere
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: il problema è che quando avvio il PC (con la 11.04) grub mi da errore e mi dice che il filesystem è sconosciuto. Il problema è che grub tenta di avviare la partizine di ripristino di windows e dunque è ovvio che non possa funzionare. Dovrei dire a grub di prendere il boot dall'altra partizione e pare che il modo di farlo sia seguire la guida che ti hi indicato all'inizio ma che non riesco a seguire per l'errore che ti h
<n3ssuno> o postato
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ma questo è chiaro, ma dovresti postare grub.cfg
<cristian_c> flavour, bene allora spegni e riaccendi il router
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: nella 11.10 ci sono solo unity e unity_2D, ciò non significa che gnome non ci sia più!!
<flavour> e poi provo a riconnettermi con il mac cambiato ?
<cristian_c> flavour, controlla anche che il mac address della scheda wifi sia effettivamente quello nuovo
<flavour> ah ok ok allora torno tra un po :D
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ti da solo quelle due opzioni al login?
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: comunque se mi sai dire come si monta una partizione da terminale tutto è risolto
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, nel modo che hai postato, ma prima occorre risolvere quell'errore
<cristian_c> perché l'errore risulta associato a una partizione criptata
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: ah ok ora è chiaro; allora è impossibile che ti posti quel file perché sta sulla partizine che non riesco a montare!
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, quali opzioni trovi al login?
<cristian_c> però se non ho chiare le cose, non posso aiutarti efficacemente
<cristian_c> non sono lì davanti al tuo pc
<cristian_c> prova a darmi l'informazione che ho chiesto
<flavour> cristian_c ho fatto ma nulla, dopo due tentativi mi ha riportato il mac originale e si è connesso
<cristian_c> flavour, ah, però!
<flavour> ma con il make cambiato nulla,
<cristian_c> quindi può ricordare anche i mac precedenti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> make?
<flavour> scusa mac
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: le due che ti ho detto
<cristian_c> non sapevo che i router ricordassero i mac precedenti
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ok
<flavour> ma non penso li ricordi, perchè ad esempio con windows posso cambiarli e la connessione viene accettata senza problemi
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, quindi occorre capire come fare con unity
<cristian_c> l'ho usato poco, quindi un attimo
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, riesci ad accedere al file manager da unity?
<flavour> quindi tutto ciò mi porta a pensare che è un problema di gestione di ubuntu e non del router , dato che con windows va tutto bene senza intoppi
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: scusami sono sono sembrato infastidito
<cristian_c> flavour, dopo aver cambiato il mac address hai riavviato il sistema, immagino
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: se intendi nautilus certamente
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ok, da lì non riesci a vedere il filesystem?
<flavour> prima di cambiarlo l'ho riavviato , dopo è impossibile cambiarlo se lo cambio e riavvio il pc ritorna il mac orginale
<n3ssuno> si ma è quello della live
<cristian_c> flavour, ma hai provato?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, non sto palrando di quello
<flavour> si che ho provato :) , quando riavvio torna il mac originale
<cristian_c> *parlando
<Laim> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> flavour, ok, allora significa che la modifica non è registrata
<flavour> per registrarla devo metterla in /etc/rc.local e li ad ogni riavvio ho il mac cambiato , ma anche cosi non cambia la situazione
<Gian_> Ciao a tutti, come posso trasformare file immagine da .nrg in iso?
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: non riesco a vederne altri
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, apri gparted
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, prova a montarlo da lì
<cristian_c> otttieni lo stesso erore
<cristian_c> *errore
<cristian_c> fai anche un controllo
<cristian_c> **errore?
<e-DIO-t> ...
<e-DIO-t> flavour, a me sembra piu' probabile che se non aspetti il tempo in cui router dimentica che "macaddress1" = "ip". e metti "macaddress2" = "ip" l'ap non capisce piu' niente, ma magari erro.
<n3ssuno> cristian_c se premo di destro sulla partizione c'è solo lopzione unmount ma anche quella non è disponibile
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ci sono opzioni nel menù
<flavour> e-DIO-t , fors ehai ragione, ma ribadisco che con windows faccio le medesime operazioni ma funziona tutto (ovvio ocn software diversi)
<e-DIO-t> eh flavour per dirti di piu' dovrei vedere che succede :D
<flavour> ahah purtroppo non ho i mezzi per farti vedere che succede
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, screenshot
<e-DIO-t> [e comunque potrebbe essere che windows se cambi il mac address fa un release e poi un renew]
<cristian_c> !image | n3ssuno
<ubot-it> n3ssuno: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<e-DIO-t> flavour, provato, cambiando il mac address a fare: "rilascia la connessione" -> "cambia mac" -> "riconnettiti"?
<e-DIO-t> [ma poi a che cacchio ti servira' cambiare mac address?
<flavour> si ho provato, in realtà non mi serviva il cambio mac a casa, ma dato che viaggio molto mi capita di andar ein posti in cui mettono a disposizione la connessione ma vorrei essere il più anonimo possibile
<flavour> ad esempio uso sempre un tunnel ssh quando mi connetto da altre parti
<e-DIO-t> tanto per: ma s'associa a livello radio e non ti da l'ip o cosa?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, fatto?
<flavour> si succede questo
<flavour> perchè il cambio mac avviene, la rete viene anche vista
<flavour> ma non mi assegna l'indirizzo ip
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: non riesco a catturare l'immagine con la tendina aperta. Funziona solo se la chiudo
<flavour> ovvero, mi continua a chiedere la password come se fosse errata
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, c'è un timer da impostare anche
<e-DIO-t> mmmh...ovviamente, con l'ip originale lo metti nella stessa maniera, e funziona.
<cristian_c> come con l'autoscatto
<flavour> si esatto
<cristian_c> Gian_, nrg?
<e-DIO-t> non ho tanta esperienza con le wireless in ubuntu ma... potrebbe essere che NM si vive la connessione come se fosse da una nuova scheda, e usa impostazioni "altre"? [del tipo che vuole la password in esadecimale...o sta in TKIP piuttosto che quell'altro...?]
<flavour> vuole la password wpa
<flavour> quella che utilizzo sempre per connettermi
<e-DIO-t> mmmh è n'ap puro o hai possibilita' di vederne i log?
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, awayzzo  un pochetto...caffè e sigaretta..... eheheh
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/177096
<alecvmac> salve
<flavour> cioè cosa intendi per vedere i log
<alecvmac> sto cercando di istallare lubuntu da chiavetta, mi appare lo schermo nero, i 4 desktop ma non vedo nessuna icona :)
<e-DIO-t> eh....se ha n'interfaccia web c'avra' 'na parte log
<e-DIO-t> dove stara' scritto "tentativo di associazione da "ciccipasticcio" MAC -> password sbagliata piuttosto che lo odio".
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, non ti sei accorto che c'è un bel punto esclamativo accanto al nome della partizione? XD
<e-DIO-t> magari anche no eh :D
<alecvmac> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> cmq nel dubbio flavour, tcpdumpa quello che succede e riapritelo con wireshark....alla peggio non ne ricaviamo niente :D [e si, mi sa che ci dobbiamo spostare sul chat]
<flavour> si presumo di si ma non so proprio dove andarli a pescare questi log, avevo pensato di connettermi da temrinale per vedere quale errore mi dava dato che con il network manager non posso vederlo, ma ho letto che il comando da terminale per connettersi alle reti wifi non supporta le connessioni protette
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: in effetti te lo stavo per dire ma ho pensato che a quel punto l'immagnie era più esplicita :D
<flavour> come si fa a spostarsi in chat :D
<e-DIO-t>  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, togli n'attimo la "protezione" alla rete e vedi se ti fa lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, fai clic su Check
<flavour> non saprei ocme toglierla, nel router ho cercato ma nn trovo nulla
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, come vedi non c'è soltanto l'opzione Unmount XD
<n3ssuno> cristian_c dice 1 operation pending ma non capisco se stia lavorando o abbia finito
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ok, applica tutto
<n3ssuno> cristian_c ok ho capito ora aspetta che lo faccio a ti dico
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, da Modifica
<cristian_c> o Edit
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701024/
<Gian_> Ciao a tutti, come posso trasformare file immagine da .nrg in iso?
<cristian_c> Gian_, ti ho fatto una domanda, ma non hai risposto
<Gian_> scusami dimmi
<Gian_> si cristian_c da .nrg a iso
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ho letto che si potrebbe utilizzae un superblocco di backup
<cristian_c> *utilizzare
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: non riesco a capire quanto sia grave e complicata la situazione nella quale mi sono cacciato. Forse è megli se reinstallo tutto da capo: in fondo avevo non ci sono dati o cose preziose che perdo su quella partizine. Dammi un consiglio...
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-807055.html
<cristian_c> gian_, cos'è nrg?
<Gian_> file immagine di nero
<cristian_c> ma è un sistema operativo?
<Gian_> No, voglio convertire un file immagine di nero *.nrg in *.iso
<cristian_c> nn so se è possibile
<n3ssuno> cristian_c quindi provo a seguire la partefinale del forum che mi hai postato
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, stocercando di capire, è la prima volta che sento parlare di questo problema
<n3ssuno> ok aspetto, scusa
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, non farti problemi, leggi pure il topic
<flavour> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Gian_, esistono molti software, hai provato su wikipedia?
<Gian_> no, su wikipedia no. Pensavo fosse una enciclopedia on-line
<cristian_c> Gian_, appunto, c'è una pagina dedicata a nrg
<Gian_> ok, guardo
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: sembra che il problema sia il medesimo http://paste.ubuntu.com/701037/
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, non ho capito bene :D
<n3ssuno> cristian_c se non ho capito male a un certo punto della guida dice di lanciare quel comdano e dato che gli da quella risposta allora dice che la soluzione è quella riportata alla fine
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, in pratica il punto è che devi riparare il filesystem
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ok, vai avanti nella lettura
<ilaria> ciao, qualcuno mi legge '
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ilaria> installare e configurare wacom bamboo fun su ubuntu 10.04 ?
<cristian_c> ilaria, cosa non riesci ad attivare sulla tavoletta?
<cristian_c> cioè cosa non funziona
<ilaria> ho capito che la vede ma non trovo nulla per settarla
<ilaria> la freccia usando le dita si muove ma non la domino
<n3ssuno> cristian_c ora dice /dev/sda6 è montato: non farò un filesystem qui!
<n3ssuno> come lo smonto?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, non ho apito l'ultima parola
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *capito
<ilaria> esiste un programmino in veste grafica che mi aiuta a configurare la bamboo che tu sappia ?
<n3ssuno> cristian_c non capisco cosa tu non capisca, o meglio io non ci capisco nulla in quello che mi viene fuori dal terminale quindi se non ci capisci nulla nemmeno tu siamo a cavallo ;P
<cristian_c> ilaria, sulla 11.10 è tutto di default
<cristian_c> per la 11.04 e 10.10 per avere tutte le funzioni della tavoletta occorre installare roba, aggiungere ppa esterni
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, il punto esclamativo c'è ancora?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, intendo vicino al nome della partizione
<cristian_c> ilaria, ancora la 11.10 non è supportata, lo sarà fra qualche giorno
<n3ssuno> cristian_c sì
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ma è montata adesso?
<ilaria> io però ho la 10.04
<cristian_c> ilaria, hai due strade
<cristian_c> 1) la più semplice: aspetti qualche giorno per l'uscita della 11.10
<cristian_c> e hai tutto di serie
<ilaria> oppure ?
<cristian_c> 2) se non sei inesperta, vanno aggiunti dei repo esterni
<n3ssuno> cristian_c a questo punto penso sia montata ma che non la veda...
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, controlla da gparted
<ilaria> ho provato ma spesso mi da repo inesistentio messaggi strani
<cristian_c> ilaria, non ho capito
<cristian_c> che cosa hai fatto di precisp?
<cristian_c> *preciso
<ilaria> ho cercato nel web
<cristian_c> :'(
<ilaria> repository per wacom
<ilaria> qualcosa ho trovato
<ilaria> ma inseriti nell'elenco repository mi si bloccava l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<ilaria> dava errore
<cristian_c> ilaria, allora, lsusb te la vede giusto?
<ilaria> allora ho dovuto toglierli
<ilaria> scusa ma non so di che parli
<ilaria> è a riga di comando ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> lsusb
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilaria> provo
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: scusa ca***** mia ora il primo comando va http://paste.ubuntu.com/701049/ ma non riesco a capire a cosa di riferisca il secondo comando della guida...
<ilaria> negativo
<ilaria> scusa
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, quindi il primo comando ti dice che ci sono dei superblocchi di backup disponibili
<ilaria> non riesco a far funzionare la riga di comando non è il mio forte
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, il muflone aveva scritto una guida sull'argomento
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, sicuramente lui è più esperto, però non ama essere disturbato in privato
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, prova a scriver esul suo blog
<cristian_c> ti link l'articolo?
<cristian_c> *linko
<n3ssuno> ok capito quindi ne scelgo uno (quale?) e lo metto al posto di id nel secondo comando?
<n3ssuno> scusa ho sbagliato a premere invio
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, è un'operazione delicata, se l'hai capita bene, procedi, altrimenti chiedi consiglio
<cristian_c> ilaria, qual'è il problema?
<n3ssuno> assolutamente no
<ilaria> avvio il terminale e digito lsub ma mi dice che il comando è incompleto
<Brutus-> ilaria, il comando è lsusb
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, allora ti link l'articolo?
<cristian_c> *linko
<ilaria> l'ho digitato ma :  ilaria@ilaria-laptop:~$ lsub
<ilaria> Comando "lsub" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<ilaria>  Comando "lsusb" dal pacchetto "usbutils" (main)
<ilaria>  Comando "qsub" dal pacchetto "gridengine-client" (universe)
<ilaria>  Comando "qsub" dal pacchetto "torque-client" (multiverse)
<FloodBotIt1> ilaria: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ilaria> lsub: comando non trovato
<Brutus-> ilaria, il comando è lsusb !!!
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, c'è qualcuno? XD
<ilaria> se sapevo come fare non reo qua
<ilaria> ero
<n3ssuno> cristian_c scusa stavo aspettando l'articolo non pensavo di dover dire di sì
<cristian_c> non posso saperlo, a volte ci sono degli utenti a cui dai supporto, e poi si arrabbano prché glielo hai dato XD
<cristian_c> *arrabbiano
<ilaria> ho incollato apposta quello che mi viene nel terminale quando digito lsub
<cristian_c> LSUSB
<ilaria> "comando non trovato"
<n3ssuno> cristian_c: c'è strana gente la mondo :D
<cristian_c> ilaria, stai trollando?
<ilaria> ?
<ilaria> devo prima digitare sudo ?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, hai ricevuto il link?
<cristian_c> ilaria, no
<ilaria> ricapitolando
<ilaria> io avvio il terminale
<ilaria> poi digito lsub ma mi dice quello che ho incollato sopra
<ilaria> a ore 16:11
<cristian_c> ilaria, ti facio una domanda: c'è differenza secondo te tra 'lsusb' e 'lsub' ?
<n3ssuno> cristian_c l'ho visto ora grazie mille del link e dell'aiuto: sei sempre molto gentile!
<ilaria> porca v....
<ilaria> hai ragione
<ilaria> adesso si è avviato
<ilaria> cosa vuoi che ti leggo ?
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, aspetta, se commenti nel suo blog, mi raccomando domanda in mdo cortese, chiaro e sintetico
<cristian_c> ilaria, posta, ma io fra poco devo andare
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> ci sono anche altri utenti
<cristian_c> che ti possono rispondere
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, ok?
<ilaria> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ilaria> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ilaria> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:7401 Microdia
<ilaria> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ilaria> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBotIt1> ilaria: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<n3ssuno> cristian_c vedo cosa fare perché a questo punto la soluzione migliore mi sembra quella di reinstallare tutto da capo e festa comunque nel caso sarò gentile e sintetico
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, altrimenti ci sta che ti ignori o si irriti
<ilaria> però guarda che l'ho attaccata adesso la bamboo
<cristian_c> ilaria, avevo detto di usare pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin| ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilaria> prima era su un altro pc
<n3ssuno> cristian_c sembra che tu stia descrivendo un personaggio del Signore degli Anelli XD
<ilaria> scusa ma pastebin non so dove digitarlo
<cristian_c> n3ssuno, leggi leggi sul forum e blog, fine OT XD
<cristian_c> ilaria, ascolta ubot-it
<n3ssuno> ciao a tutti e grazie!
<ilaria> cos'è ?
<ilaria> boh
<ilaria> la riporterò indietro
<bobbybong> !paste | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ilaria, apriquel link, copi il testo del temrinale, invii e posti l'indirizzo
<cristian_c> così tutti possono leggere
<cristian_c> ilaria, funziona così qui in chan
<ilaria> così ?
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701060/
<cristian_c> ilaria, perfetto :)
<cristian_c> se microdia è la webcam, allora la tavoletta non viene vista proprio
<ilaria> il pc non ha la web cam
<bobbybong> ilaria, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> 10.04
<cristian_c> ilaria, è un notebook?
<ilaria> si
<cristian_c> allora non ha la webcam integrata nel portatile?
<ilaria> presario c6700
<ilaria> no
<ilaria> non è recente
<cristian_c> io avevo il c700 series
<ilaria> tuttavia la bamboo non funge
<bobbybong> io c'è l'ho la bamboo su la 10.04 ho dovuto installare i driver a mano ma non funzionava quando sono passato a kubuntu 10.10 installazione nuova funziona senza fare niente
<ilaria> non sarebbe meglio provare un riavvio e poi rieseguire il comando
<cristian_c> il comando va bene
<ilaria> per vedere se la vede ?
<bobbybong> prova con una live di una versine recente di ubuntu
<ilaria> ah, giusto
<ilaria> meglio quale ?
<bobbybong> ubuntu o kubuntu
<bobbybong> io uso la seconda e la tavoletta funziona
<dirac68> ilaria, quale tavoletta bamboo hai?
<ilaria> ho qua il cd della 11:04 che ho usato per installare un altro pc (che paraltro non la vede nemmeno con questa versione)
<ilaria> può andare bene come live ?
<cristian_c> ilaria, la webcam c'è, altroché se non c'è
<cristian_c> !!!
<cristian_c> ho visto un videosu youtube
<ilaria> ti assicuro che non c'è
<cristian_c> l'ho appena vito c6700 compaq su youtube
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> *visto
<ilaria> va beh tutto... ma un buco di cam lo vedo !
<bobbybong> ilaria, io uso kubuntu da un po di tempo e ti dico che funziona anche da live la tavoletta con gnome non so
<ilaria> c'è un kubuntu live ?
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> kubuntu deskop
<ilaria> allora dovrei scaricarlo, non cel'ho sottomano
<bobbybong> desktop
<cristian_c> ilaria, in gnome con 11.10 c'è un apposito tool di configurazione nel control center
<cristian_c> quindi tutto molto facile, cojn kde non so
<cristian_c> *con
<ilaria> dopo provo
<ilaria> comunque la tavoletta è la fun modello cth-461
<ilaria> control centre o software centre
<ilaria> ?
<alecvmac> nessuno ha mai istallato lubuntu?
<ilaria> io ho software centre
<ilaria> nessun control centre
<ilaria> intendi impostazioni di sistema
<ilaria> ?
<ilaria> mannaggia sull'altro ho la 11.04
<cristian_c> ilaria, sì, lo so
<cristian_c> ilaria, dai il comando dmesg | grep usb
<cristian_c> ilaria, sempre su pastebin
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701065/
<ilaria> ok ?
<ilaria> a cosa serve quel comando ?
<cristian_c> ilaria, per vdere cosa risponde il sistema al collegamento dell'hardware
<cristian_c> comunque l'ha trovata
<cristian_c> ilaria, ora lsusb -t
<cristian_c> e poi lsusb -v
<cristian_c> così chiariamo il mistero
<ilaria> ok
<cristian_c> trova le due periferiche: pen e finger
<cristian_c> il dmesg le trova
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701067/
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701068/
<ilaria> finito
<cristian_c> ilaria, forse hai toccato qualcosa, perché scommetto che se adesso dai lsusb, la wacom te la vede
<cristian_c> prima no, invece
<cristian_c> XD
<ilaria> lo do ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> lsusb è facile da leggere
<cristian_c> gli altri che ti ho dasto ,più difficili
<cristian_c> *dato
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701070/
<ilaria> però se la tocco la tavoletta non si muove nulla
<cristian_c> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00d7 Wacom Co., Ltd
<cristian_c> visto che ora la vede?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ilaria, mi chiedo soltanto che cosa hai collegato in usb oltre alla tavoletta XD
<ilaria> il mouse senza fili
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ah, allora è quello il microdia
<ilaria> devo staccarlo ?
<cristian_c> no, no
<cristian_c> ilaria, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=447582.0;imode
<cristian_c> ilaria, questa è ancora meglio: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=379330.40;imode :))
<cristian_c> ilaria, scusami, questo è l'indirizzo corretto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,379330.0/imode.html
<cristian_c> la guida parte da qui
<cristian_c> ilaria, io ora devo uscire continua a chiedere supporto qui in chan
<ilaria> ok ti ringrazio tantissimo
<ilaria> buona domenica
<cristian_c> ciao
<flavour_> salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a capire perchè su quasi tutte le distro linux cambiando indirizzo mac non è più possibile connettersi alla rete ? questo bug l'ho riscontrato in diverse distro
<samba_> help :-)
<samba_> toc toc
<Aizram> chi è?
<samba_> cosa
<samba_> ah sono io :-)
<samba_> te ne intendi di samba ?
<bobbybong> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<samba_> istallato e configurato ma non mi mostra nulla di XP
<alecv_linux> salve
<alecv_linux> grazie di cuore bobbybong
<alecv_linux> Riproduzione non riuscita:Riproduzione non riuscita: DVDRead non può aprire il disco "/dev/dvd". L'ingresso non può essere aperto: VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.  VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.
<antony> ciao a tutti...sono un principiante
<antony> prima di rivolgermi a voi ho cercato sul forum ma non riesco a venirne a capo
<antony> ho formattato il mio pc installando xp pro sp3 e, facendo partire il live cd di ubuntu v. 11.04 questo non mi da la possibilit' di installare a fianco di windows e non so come procedere
<Brutus-> antony, quale problema ti da durante l'installazione, per il quale non puoi installare ubuntu a fianco di xp?
<antony> grazie mile brutus..
<Brutus-> antony, non ho fatto nulla :D
<alecv_linux> ho appena istallato, tutto andato ok, ma non trovo il Cd-rom, come posso farlo riconoscere?
<antony> se io avvio installazione da live cd, dopo la scelta della lingua e la verifica se si hanno almeno 4,4 GB, che sia collegato alla rete elettrica e che sia connesso ad internet
<antony> mi da solo 2 possibilita', cancellare il disco e installare ubuntu oppure altro
<antony> ti ringraziavo perche' ti sei offerto di aiutarmi
<Brutus-> antony, allora puoi scegliere altro e installarlo "a mano", creando una partizione di tipo ext4 (primaria) dove installare ubuntu e una partizione di dimensione circa il doppio della ram di tipo swap.
<antony> questa soluzione l'ho adottata, ma in seguito all-installazione non mi faceva il dual boot facendo partire direttamente ubuntu
<antony> ho riformattato facendo tutto da capo, ma appunto non mi da' l'opzione installa a fianco...
<Brutus-> antony, per il dual boot penso si possa sistemare dopo da ubuntu modificando il menu del grub
<Brutus-> asp
<antony> ok
<Brutus-> antony, ti ricordi se da ubuntu potevi vedere la partizione di xp?
<antony> s=, facendo altro vedo l-intero disco in ntfs
<Brutus-> antony, penso che forse sia solo un problema di visualizzazione del menu del grub. Qui c'è scritto come fare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Errori
<Brutus-> antony, se non dovesse funzioanare allora si puo' aggiungere manualmente la partizione al grub. In tal caso qualcuno più esperto di me o una delle tante guide online potranno aiutarti
<antony> va bene grazie, allora provo da gparted a crearmi 2 partizioni ext4 con root \ e una di swap
<antony> devo farlo per forza da gparted vero_
<Brutus-> antony, lo puoi fare direttamente durante l'installazione
<antony> e ma cosi facendo non mi permette di partizionare qualla swap e mi da un avviso che indica che manca la partizione di swap
<Brutus-> antony, strano. Io l'ho fatto durante l'installazione. Allora se preferisci fallo da live, e si credo sia necessario usare gparted. Oppure installa qualche altro programma. Io non ne conosco altri per ubuntu :)
<antony> grazie mille, mi ci metto subito...ciao!
<alecv> salve ragazi
<alecv> ho scaricatgo deille applicazioni sulla mia cartella, ma come faccio ad istallarle ora?
<ugone> alecv, che applicazioni?
<alecv> gparted unetbooting
<alecv> hho risolto, in proprietà ho messo il flag come eseguibile :)
<ugone> gparted lo hai anche nei repo e ti conviene usare quello
<ugone> unebootnin non serve installarlo come hai già visto
<alecv> ho istallato una versione basata su ubuntu e non ubuntu (in quanto xubuntu lubuntu non sono riuscito a istallarli)
<alecv> i driver per gli adattatori wirless, dove si trovNano?
<alecv> bobbybong:  Sei tornato dalla passeggiatina??
<luigis> ciao a tutti
<luigis> buona dominica
<luigis> domenica
<newbie> ciao a tutti
<Guest35952> scusate ho un problema col microfono di skype gli altri non mi sentono perchè?
<Davide_G> Guest35952, hai gia provato a vedere le impostazioni audio?
<Guest35952> Davide_G:  si e ho provato anche a fare la chiamata di prova
<Guest35952> per la webcam avevo anche trovato un comando da associare al lanciatore del programma+
<luigis> Guest35952: a volte il mic è su muto
<Guest35952> senza +
<luigis> altre volte è impostato su altro mic e non su quello della cam
<Guest35952> eh come faccio ad impostarlo su quello della cam?
<luigis> cioè su quello della sk audio..
<luigis> dalle impostazioni audio
<Guest35952> qui mi dice pulse audio server local
<Guest35952> e non mi da altre opzioni
<luigis> sotto "ingresso audio" ci sono vari input che puoi scegliere
<Guest35952> scusa l'ignoranza ma ingresso audio dove lo trovo?
<luigis> sul mio è impostato "audio interno"
<Guest35952> cioè io su skype ho nelle opzioni "dispositivi audio"
<luigis> nelle opzioni audio.... vai sulla barra in alto
<luigis> no sulla barra di gnome o unity
<Guest35952> ah scusa io uso kubuntu
<luigis> in alto... click destro "preferenze audio"
<luigis> ah beh
<luigis> sarà uguale anche se ora non del tutto presente kde
<luigis> sarà nella barra in basso
<Guest35952> allora qui c'è aquisizione audio
<Guest35952> lo imposto come audio interno?
<luigis> si
<Guest35952> ok ora provo
<luigis> e poi controlla che non sia impostato su "muto"
<Guest35952> speriamo che funzioni
<Guest35952> ok ascolta io l'ho impostato come primo per priorità poi ho alzato tutti i volumi tipo "dispositivi di cattira"
<Guest35952> ora provo a fare sta videochiamata speriamo bene...
<luigis> ok
<Guest35952> o fatto tutto ma l'altro ancora non mi sente
<Guest35952> :(
<luigis> uhmm dunque come disse silvio alla minetti:
<luigis> e allora puppa!
<Guest35952> che du maroni
<luigis> no maroni sta ancora ad aspettà il suo turno..
<seawolf> lol
<gilbe> ciao
<gilbe> list
<alecv_mac> buonasera a tutti
<alecv_mac> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dem> buonasera.  come posso vedere la rai su ubuntu?
<luigis> dem: devi installare moon light
<luigis> anche se credo che la versione attuale non sia compatibile con firefox 6
<dem> non me lo fa installare mi dice che firefox non è compatibile di versione
<dem> esatto!
<luigis> e che ho detto io ?
<luigis> dovresti provare a cercare su googe o sul forum.. io attualmente sto navigando a 64kbit
<luigis> troppo lento per fare ricerche
<dem> alternative a moon light peer firefox 6?
<luigis> dovresti provare con chrome
<dem_> alternative a moon  light ?
<luigis> http://www.paolodistefano.name/joomla/software-e-applicazioni/linux-sito-rai-moonlight-e-google-chrome.html
<luigis> prova a leggere li
<luigis> di più nin zo
<samba_> perchè non va samba :-(
<gigirock> come si avvia nautilus come root ? (a parte gksudo nautilus da terminale)
<samba_> sd
<samba_> dal terminaòle :-)
<gigirock> beh ho fatto un lanciatore e l'ho messo nella barra a sx
<samba_> help samba
<gigirock> samba_, se ti serve aiuto fai la tua domanda....
<samba_> ah
<samba_> ho installato samba
<samba_> sembrerebbe molto semplice solo non vede le cartelle di windows
<luigis> samba_: in che senso ?
<luigis> per vedere le cartelle devi fare:
<luigis> smbclient -L //nomepc
<samba_> nel senso che dovrei far dialogare ubuntu 11.04 con windows XP
<luigis> e che ci vuole ?
<samba_> non si deve istallare samba ?
<luigis> si certo..
<luigis> dipende
<luigis> c'è la parte server di samba che è la più grossa
<luigis> che è appunto il server... ossia per far vedere a xp le cartelle condivise su linux
<luigis> sennò cè la parte client che è il contrario
<luigis> non è che devi per forza installare entrambe le cose
<samba_> per ora mi basterebbe fosse linux a vedere XP
<luigis> allora per quello basta che vai su rete
<luigis> risorse -> rete
<samba_> scrive rete windows
<luigis> e sfogli la rete
<luigis> si ci clicchi e dovresti vedere il tuo xp
<samba_> eh si
<samba_> vede workgroup che ho messo in samba e poi vede il pc unix e basta
<samba_> magari !
<samba_> nn lo vede
<luigis> ma il tuo xp lo pinghi ?
<samba_> si
<luigis> allora prova da terminale a fare:
<luigis> smbclient -L //nomepc
<luigis> oppure al posto di nomepc l'ip
<luigis> quando ti chiede la pass dai enter
<luigis> e dovresti vedere le cartelle condivise su xp
<luigis> fatto ?
<samba_> connection to server failed ( Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<luigis> allora devi mettere l'ip
<samba_> in ch emodo ?
<luigis> l'ip del tuo xp
<luigis> per esempio
<luigis> smbclient -L //192.168.1.10
<luigis> lo ricavi dal ping
<samba_> called name not present
<luigis> allora hai il firewall su xp
<luigis> devi sbloccare la condivisione delle cartelle..
<samba_> se faccio ping risponde però
<luigis> non vuol dire..
<samba_> ho disabilitato il firewall ora riprovo
<luigis> ok
<luigis> sbrigati che devo andare a dormire
<samba_> mi da stessa risposta
<luigis> ma la condivisione di file e stampanti è abilitata ?
<samba_> sii
<samba_> ho 2 pc uno xp e uno vista ora spento che quando è acceso scambia dati
<luigis> non hai password vero ?
<samba_> si
<luigis> cioè la condivisione è su everyone no ?
<samba_> dipende dalle cartelle
<samba_> però almeno il nome del pc dovrei vederlo
<luigis> hai mica toccato il file /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<samba_> hoprovato a mettereyes su win
<luigis> su cosa ?
<samba_> su global
<samba_> wins support
<samba_> era  a no
<samba_> ho messo yes
<samba_> timetto no ?
<FloodBotIt1> samba_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<luigis> wins è solo il server samba per la risoluzione dei nomi
<luigis> non centra nulla con windows... o meglio tutto samba centra con windows..
<luigis> ma quell'opzione è un'altra cosa
<samba_> ho rimesso no è l'unica modifica fatta ora è come di default ma ancora non va
<luigis> prova a fare un tail /var/log/messages
<luigis> scusa non messages
<luigis> ma syslog
<luigis> il tuo firewall su ubuntu è aperto in uscita no ?
<samba_> come lo vedo ?
<luigis> iptables -L -n -v
<luigis> da root
<luigis> su output devi avere policy ACCEPT
<samba_> come passo a root non ricordo +
<luigis> sudo iptables -L -n -v
<luigis> come ultima prova devi provare con telnet per capire se raggiungi il tuo xp e se la porta è effetivamente aperta..
<luigis> quindi fai
<samba_> scrive chain output ( policy accept 0
<luigis> telnet xp.inid.ri.zzo 139
<luigis> e poi anche
<luigis> telnet xp.inid.ri.zzo 445
<luigis> e vedi che ti dice..
<luigis> se ti dice Connected
<luigis> vuol dire che la porta è aperta
<luigis> e in quel caso dipende da samba
<luigis> se non ti da connected dipende da xp
<samba_> could not resolve
<luigis> GLI DEVI DARE L'INDIRIZZO IP
<luigis> l'indirizzo ip della macchina xp
<luigis> quello lo vedi su xp
<samba_> connected
<luigis> e allora se fai smbclient -L //ip
<luigis> devi darti le cartelle condivise
<luigis> deve*
<samba_> si
<samba_> le da
<luigis> ok a quel punto basta che vai su risorse
<luigis> ops scusa.. non risorse
<luigis> vai su file --> connetti al server
<luigis> nel menu a tendina metti:
<luigis> condivisione windows
<luigis> e poi metti i vari dati
<luigis> Server: indirizzo ip della tua xp
<luigis> Condivisione: la condivisione su xp
<luigis> e poi
<luigis> connetti
<luigis> se clicchi su aggiungi su segnalibrio
<luigis> te la salva tra le risorse e non hai bisogno tutte le volte di rifare la solita procedura
<luigis> funziona ?
<elnapoletano> ce qualcuno?
<luigis> si qualcuno
<luigis> ancora per pochi minuti
<samba_> sembra di si quindi non posso usare risorse rete ?
<elnapoletano> posso una domanda veloce gentilmente?
<luigis> spara napoleone
<luigis> nn so come mai risorse di rete non funziona forse gli ci vuole un po' a vedere l'altro pc
<luigis> ma se salvi su segnalibro te lo ritrovi sotto risorse
<elnapoletano> luigi ubuntu mi fa impazzire gli hd esterni cioè all avvio li riconosce non li riconosce e fa sempre questo sapreste aiutarmi per piacere?
<samba_> il segnalibro dove lo recupero ?
<luigis> e basta che ci clicchi e sei all'istante dentro la condivisione ... anche pi
<luigis> più comodo
<elnapoletano> lui ci sei?
<luigis> elnapoletano: posta 40 linee su postebin dell'output di /var/log/syslog dopo aver collegato il disco usb
<luigis> samba_: il segnalibro te l'ho detto leggi quello che ho scritto
<luigis> samba_: è sotto risorse
<samba_> si ma mi richiede da capo strano
<samba_> l'ho aggiunto come server ci rivado su riapre ancora la finestra
<samba_> mi chiede nuovamente tipo di servizio etc ...
<luigis> dovrebbe entrati dentro la risorsa..
<luigis> se tu smarchi "aggiungi segnalibro"
<elnapoletano> ok grazie merdacciagentilissimo ihiihhihi
<elnapoletano> vado ciao
<luigis> dopo te lo ritrovi sotto risorse
<samba_> gli dico segnalibro XP
<samba_> ma se apro risorse non lo vedo
<luigis> boh
<samba_> però quante cose strane :-(
<luigis> beh l'ora è tarda..
<samba_> c'è un tutorial che la fa estremamente semplice mette samba 2 parametri poi va in risorse rete e vede tutto :-(
<samba_> :)
<luigis> magari domani va meglio
<samba_> comunque intanto siamo entrati ti ringrazio infinitamente
<luigis> figurati :-)
<samba_> si ci sentiamo domani ancora 1000 grazie notte :-)
<luigis> notte
<luigis> :-)
<samba_> ;)
<samba_> resta nella lista :-)
<luigis> certo che di troll ce ne' in giro
<BnnNomad> ciao ragazzi
<alecv_mac> not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<alecv_mac> seavvio da recovery mi dice: vsf cannot oper rott device "UUID=8f5aa174-e/ce-4d38-8e44-68d94c-8bbfb5
<alecv_mac> nmel grub trovo set root='(hdo,5)' quel 5 che vuol dire?
<alecv_mac> chi si intende di grub
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-24
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MarcoFe> jester-: glpiana buondì
<glpiana> ciao MarcoFe
<jester-> olà MarcoFe
<pindol> buongiorno a tutti
<pindol> quando spengo il pc (ubuntu 12/04) alla riaccensione mi chiede sempre la password per connettermi con il mio modem (wifi)prima non succedeva devo impostare cosa?
<sonne> pindol, hai cambiato la password del tuo utente?
<pindol> sonne, no!
<sonne> non e' cambiato nulla di nulla da quando funzionava?
<pindol> sonne, l'altro giorno jester-mi ha fatto fare il reset di non mi ricordo cosa,perche non funzionavano i sottomenu a tendina delle connessioni
<sonne> ahia
<sonne> il reset di non-mi-ricordo-cosa e' rischioso :D
<sonne> piu' che altro bisognerebbe capire cosa
<pindol> sonne, ma funziona tutto bene solo questa seccatura del wifi
<sonne> scusami se ti dico una stupidaggine, ma hai provato a dirgli di ricordarsi la password?
<pindol> sonne, no vado a vedere
<pindol> sonne, non c'è "ricorda password "ma solo "mostra pssword"
<pindol> password
<sonne> pessimo
<sonne> forse e' un problema sul keyring... andrebbe trovato qualcos'altro di residente sul keyring per vedere se e' quello
<sonne> hai ubuntu grezza, con unity, giusto?
<OverMe> pindol, nelle impostazioni della connessione wifi è spuntato "per tutti gli utenti" ?
<pindol> OverMe, no non lo è!
<OverMe> pindol, spuntalo
<pindol> OverMe, ok
<pindol> OverMe, non si spunta!
<marvin__> ciao, presupponiamo che uno sia al principio e necessita di creare un sito web, che programma potrebbe usare???? (10.04lts)
<OverMe> pindol, ?
<glpiana> marvin__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<marvin__> tnx
<mizusan> ciao ho problemi x installare il software
<pindol> OverMe, eh! penso non sia attivo o bisogna attivare qualcosa d' altro prima?
<OverMe> pindol, cattura una schermata e fai vedere
<OverMe> !image | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> mizusan, spiega
<mizusan> glpiana, volevo aggiornare e mi ha scritto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1224144/
<glpiana> mizusan, chiudi il gestore dei pacchetti e apri un terminale: scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<mizusan> vado
<mizusan> glpiana, sta aggiornando... grazie come sempre
<glpiana> :)
<pindol> OverMe, http://imagebin.org/229601
<marvin__> qualcuno sa quale versione di blueGriffon gira su 10.04 lts???
<OverMe> pindol, ci sono altre reti wifi configurate nella lista?
<mizusan> glpiana, lo ha fatto a metà... guarda qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1224157/
<pindol> OverMe, si molte
<glpiana> mizusan, ma che te ne fai dei repository proposed?
<OverMe> pindol, controlla che su le altre non ci sia la spunta, altrimenti non te la fa mettere su quella
<mizusan> glpiana, curiosità... ma ora non posso fare modifiche... ora provo con synaptic
<glpiana> mizusan, comincia a levare i proposed che servono solo a rendere inusabile il sistema, poi ridai l'update. quindi scrivi: sudo apt-get clean   e riprova l'upgrade
<mizusan> glpiana, non va stessa roba
<glpiana> mizusan, ^^
<mizusan> glpiana, ora provo
<pindol> OverMe, corretto!! adesso me la fa spuntare!
<pindol> OverMe, provo a spegnere
<OverMe> pindol, prova a vedere se adesso si connette senza password
<OverMe> sì
<pindol> OverMe, grande! funziona!grazie!
<OverMe> :)
<mizusan> glpiana, non è cambiato nulla :-(
<glpiana> mizusan, mostrami l'output
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1224184/
<glpiana> mizusan, dimmi se ti elenca qualcosa il comando: ls /var/lib/apt/list/partial
<glpiana> mizusan, scusa, è lists non list
<mizusan> glpiana, vuoi l'output?
<glpiana> mizusan, no, voglio sapere se ha dato output
<glpiana> a questo punto immagino di sì
<mizusan> glpiana, si me l'ha dato, avevo visto che i files c'erano...
<glpiana> mizusan, scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<glpiana> mizusan, poi scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> ti dirà che partal è una directory e va bene così. scrivi poi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> *partial
<mizusan> glpiana, impossibile rimuovere xchè è una directory
<glpiana> mizusan, sì, te l'ho scritto. va bene così
<glpiana> mizusan, sudo apt-get update
<mizusan> glpiana, waiting...
<glpiana> mizusan, che sta facendo?
<mizusan> glpiana, come prima sta cominciando ad aggiornare, oggi EDGE e anche lenta....
<mizusan> glpiana, tutto ok grazie! mi spieghi cosa è successo, perchè e cosa hai fatto?
<Walker> raga
<Walker> ci siete?
<jester-> !nessuno | Walker
<ubot-it> Walker: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Walker> in che canale si trattano ircwar? --?
<jester-> Walker: ???
<Walker> ircbot ed altro
<jester-> Walker: cosa intendi
<Walker> BOTNETS
<jester-> Walker: mi sa che hai sbagliato canale
<Walker> (Questo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_bot) Cosi capisci!
<Walker> infatti sono nuovo qui
<Walker> ho chiesto se ne conoscete qualcuno
<jester-> che centra assistenza ubuntu con i bot
<Walker> infatti ho chiesto se ne conoscete 1
<Walker> dove parlare dei bot e di linux <.<
<jester-> Walker:  /msg alis list  *bot*
<glpiana> mizusan, avevi degli errori relativi alle liste parziali scaricate. le abbiamo rimosse e scaricate exnovo
<mizusan> glpiana, ma gli errori sono causa mia?
<glpiana> mizusan, è sempre colpa tua!
<glpiana> mizusan, no, non necessariamente, scherzi a parte
<glpiana> mizusan, qualche problema dei server magari, o qualche operazione di update interrotta
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie ancora
<pa> qualcuno esperto di fetchmail? mi spiegate che significa skipping message ...blabla-.. not flushed ?
<pa> nei log intendo.. e nel frattempo fetchmail non scarica
<glpiana> blabla sta per tante aprole. se metti l'errore su pastebin magari è utile per chi vuole aiutarti
<glpiana> !paste | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mizusan> glpiana, mi sa che sia buona la seconda... uso internet key ed è successo che andasse via il segnale in update... risolto l'arcano dilemma!
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie, ora vado ciao!
<glpiana> ciao mizusan
<pa> glpiana, allora, due esempi di linee di errore
<pa> e le configurazioni
<pa> http://codepad.org/epgprqI4
<pa> il bello e' che gmail funzionava con quella conf fino a qualche mese fa poi si e' fermata
<pa> e oggi ho aggiunto l'altro, e non va
<pa> la cosa strana e' che si connette
<pa> vede i messaggi (visto che mi dice correttamente quanti sono)
<pa> ma non li scarica
<glpiana> pa, io ho provato la tua configurazione (ovviamente col mio email gmail) e fetchmail funziona
<pa> glpiana, ti scarica anche le email lette via gmail webmail?
<glpiana> pa, ha scaricato 936 messaggi e non chiedermi quali sono perchè non so come leggerli :D
<pa> hehe capito
<pa> hm
<pa> grazie
<pa> a me da ancora errore, quindi non so
<marvin__> datemi il comando per favore per installare questa roba qua tramite terminale,,,gia scaricata;     BlueGriffon-1.4.1-Linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<glpiana> !chat | marvin__
<ubot-it> marvin__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvin__> tnx
<Fetentone> Ciao Uagliù, che può succedere al mio pc che ogni volta che chiedo di copiare sulla PenDrive mi dice errore??? Se po fa chesto al 2012???
<Fetentone> mi dice che lo spazio è esaurito nel device...
<Fetentone> ma forse si è esaurito Ubuntu! La PenDrive è quasi vacante... aiutateme ja!
<sonne> Fetentone, svuota il cestino
<Fetentone> Sonne... cosa sta succedendo? Mi svuota anche la Pen Drive??'
<Fetentone> Oppure gli rimangono memorizzati i nomi dei files che ho cancellato???
<sonne> Fetentone, i file cancellati vanno nel cestino dell'unita' da cui sono stati cancellati
<sonne> per cui se hai cancellato roba dalla pennetta, si trova nel cestino della pennetta
<Fetentone> ma il cestino non si svuota
<Fetentone> compare sempre un mucchio di files che non ci sono più da un bel pesso
<sonne> mumble
<Fetentone> pezzo
<sonne> balordo
<sonne> e' l'ora del terminale!
<Fetentone> ok
<sonne> buttami su un qualche pastebin l'output di ---> df -h
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224451/
<sonne> bene bene
<sonne> e' pienissima
<sonne> fai questo --> du -sh /media/Cristian1/.Trashes
<Fetentone> impossibile accedere... non esiste
<sonne> o meglio ---> du -sh /media/Cristian1/.Trash*
<Fetentone> 6,2G	/media/Cristian1/.Trash-1000
<sonne> eccoci
<sonne> 6,2G di roba nel cestino della chiavina :D
<sonne> ora dovresti svuotarlo
<sonne> non so guidarti dall'interfaccia grafica pero'
<Fetentone> sonne... delucidami.... io sono nabbo in linux... quindi quando devo cancellare un file assolutamente non devo fare "Canc" + Invio
<sonne> come su windows, in quel modo lo butti nel cestino
<sonne> la differenza e' che windows i file delle pennette usb li fulmina direttamente
<sonne> ubuntu invece ha i cestini localizzati sui vari device
<Fetentone> ah ecco! quindi prima canello e poi svuoto cestino, obbligatoriamente
<sonne> esatto
<Fetentone> grazie...
<sonne> senno' puoi provare con shift+canc
<sonne> su windows funziona, penso anche li' :)
<Fetentone> e adesso, però per riparare il torto subito... come fulminiamo quello che ho già cancellato??
<Fetentone> se provo ad eliminarli tutti insieme non accade nulla... se provo ad eliminarne uno alla volta nemmeno lo cancella ma mi dice: Failed to delete the item from the trash
<sonne> mumble
<sonne> ti posso dire come farei io dal terminale, ma devi stare molto attento che se ti scappa un tasto rischi di fare i veri danni :)
<glpiana> Fetentone, ls /media/Cristian1/.Trash-1000            dimmi se vedi i file che devi cancellare
<Fetentone> glpiana dice "file info" scritto in blu... è la prima volta che vedo nel terminale una scritta colorata...
<Fetentone> è grave?
<sonne> Fetentone, no, e' normale
<glpiana> no, torno a breve
<sonne> vai di ---> ls /media/Cristian1/.Trash-1000/*/
<sonne> di solito quando fai "ls" i colori indicano il tipo di file, quel blu sono le directory
<Fetentone> sonne... sono usciti tutti i files
<Fetentone> finalemnte
<sonne> Fetentone, come ti dicevo, se hai riconosciuto che quelli sono tutti file da cancellare, posso dirti come farlo da terminale
<Fetentone> ok... spara
<sonne> rm -rf /media/Cristian1/.Trash-1000
<sonne> dopo di che espelli la chiavetta e rimettila
<sonne> mi raccomando
<sonne> occhio a scrivere bene
<sonne> e senza sudo :)
<FloodBotIt1> sonne: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Fetentone> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, ha funzionato. Grazieeeeeeeeee.
<Fetentone> sonne miticooooooooo
<Fetentone> :)
<sonne> \o/
<altair> ciao a tutti. desidero chiedere un consiglio. ho un processo che si chiama tumblerd che si mette ad occupare una quantità enorme di processore. Killandolo il pc diventa velocissimo. Qualcuno conosce questo processo? Consigli su come evitare che parta?
<altair> Grazie
<glpiana> altair, hai xfce?
<altair> glpiana, ho lubuntu lxde con installato thunar perchè pcmanfm ha un bel pò di carenze ancora
<glpiana> altair, http://askubuntu.com/questions/89826/what-is-tumblerd
<glpiana> altair, serve per le anteprime d quel che ho capito. non so se disinstallandolo si porta via anche thunar
<glpiana> altair, penso tu possa levarlo, è solo raccomandato
<altair> glpiana, quindi per farla breve mi conviene installare nautilus, che ha i suoi di problemi...che macello... un gestore che non abbia problemi non c'è
<glpiana> altair, per fare breve cosa?
<glpiana> hai letto quel che ho scritto?
<altair> pcmanfm spesso non visualizza alcuni file contenuti soprattutto negli archivi rimovibili
<glpiana> vabbè, quando poi hai voglia leggi sopra
<altair> ahh asp scusami
<altair> glpiana, scusami! non avevo letto proprio quella frase
<altair> ok
<altair> allora lo tolgo
<glpiana> altair, se poi vuole toglierti anche thunar vediamo cosa fare
<altair> glpiana, ha tolto tumbler e xubuntu-desktop
<altair> ma xubuntu-desktop dovrebbe solo essere il meta pacchetto no?
<glpiana> sì, lo è
<altair> in realtà xfce dovrebbe essere ancora installato
<glpiana> altair, apri thunar e vedi se il problema si pè risolto
<glpiana> *è
<altair> gl riavvio....
<altair> glpiana, riavvii
<altair> riavvio
<niubbo> ciao
<niubbo> mi aiutate a capire una cosa da niubbo..? ^_^
<glpiana> prova
<niubbo> non riesco ad aprire una dir da shell
<niubbo> eppure ho tutti i permessi
<glpiana> niubbo, per shell intendi il terminale o altro?
<niubbo> sì
<niubbo> <.d
<glpiana> niubbo, e che ti risponde il terminale?
<niubbo> dice che non esiste
<niubbo> ma è la dir Documenti, quindi esiste
<glpiana> niubbo, oki, allora copia qui il comando che digiti
<niubbo> cd Documenti
<glpiana> niubbo, digita pwd e dimmi che output da
<niubbo> mi ripete dove sono..
<niubbo> è una sotto dir della dir Documenti in cui non riesco ad entrare
<niubbo> in documenti riesco ad entrare
<niubbo> infatti se faccio ls la vedo
<glpiana> niubbo, se sei in Documenti/qualsiasicosa e scrivi cd Documenti non puoi pretendere di entrare in Documenti
<niubbo> no infatti faccio cd  e il nome della dir in cui voglio entrare
<niubbo> e in cui non riesco ad entrare
<glpiana> niubbo, aspetta, non capisco. vuoi entrare in Documenti o in un'altra directory
<glpiana> ?
<niubbo> in una sotto dir di documenti
<glpiana> niubbo, e perchè non mi dici che comando dai? la directory ha spazi nel nome?
<niubbo> io entro in documenti, faccio ls e vedo le sotto directory
<niubbo> no
<glpiana> niubbo, ricominciamo da capo. come si chiama la directory in cui vuoi entrare?
<niubbo> libri
<niubbo> sta dentro documenti
<glpiana> niubbo, tutto minuscolo?
<niubbo> sì
<glpiana> niubbo, oki, e se scrivi pwd ORA, cosa ti risponde?
<niubbo> niente
<niubbo> invece tutte le altre sotto dir di qualsiasi cartella me le fa aprire
<niubbo> solo quella no
<glpiana> niubbo, risposta sbagliata, scrivi pwd e dimmi cosa esc4e
<glpiana> *esce
<niubbo> home/kevin/Documenti
<Virunga> :/
<glpiana> niubbo, scrivi: file libri
<glpiana> niubbo, dimmi che risponde
<niubbo> no such file or directory
<niubbo> però se dò ls spunta
<niubbo> ...lo so che non ha senso
<glpiana> niubbo, scrivi: ls | grep libri
<niubbo> sì così funziona
<niubbo> cosa cambia da cd?
<glpiana> niubbo, fa vedere l'output
<glpiana> !paste | niubbo se è più di due righe
<ubot-it> niubbo se è più di due righe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niubbo> no ma è breve l'out
<niubbo> mi da solo la cartella libri in rosso
<glpiana> niubbo, copia e di COPIA l'output che ottieni
<niubbo> kevin@kevin-N150:~/Documenti$ ls | grep Libri Libri  kevin@kevin-N150:~/Documenti$ cd Libri  bash: cd: Libri: File o directory non esistente kevin@kevin-N150:~/Documenti$
<glpiana> niubbo, non qui, su pastebin, se no non vedo l'incolonnamento
<lucilla987> cioa  atutti   slax 6.0
<lucilla987> me lo  consigliate  pe r home  banking?
<niubbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224549/
<lucilla987> cristian??
<OverMe> !chat | lucilla987
<ubot-it> lucilla987: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gh0stn0te> che intendi per homebanking lucilla987 ? (rispondimi dilà, su #ubuntu-it-chat )
<glpiana> niubbo, scrivi: cd Libr   e premi il tasto TAB
<jester-> lucillo non è la distro am il browser a eddere o non essere adatto
<jester-> lucillo firefox di solito lo è
<niubbo> si cosi me le fa vedere
<glpiana> niubbo, oki, ma dopo aver premuto TAB cosa ti ha fatto apparire?
<niubbo> come mai? quale era il problema?
<niubbo> niente ho schiacciato invio
<niubbo> e me le ha fatto vedere
<jester-> niubbo> e me le ha fatto vedere
<glpiana> niubbo, copia su pastebin le ultime righe del terminale
<jester-> non c'è piu relogione
<altair> glpiana, rieccomi, grazie, al momento sembra che quel processo non si avvii più. E' incredibile quanto riuscisse a rallentare il computer....
<glpiana> altair, :)
<niubbo> il nome della directory non era quello che visualizzavo
<glpiana> niubbo, lo immagino, per quello volevo vedere che usciva
<niubbo> ok grazie mille glpiane
<Zoll> ciao a tutti
<Zoll> ho appena fatto la partizione dell'hard.disk e ho installato kubuntu su una partizione
<Zoll> però se provo a ridimensionare la partizione per avere più spazio non ci riesco,anche se c'è dello spazio non allocato su disco.. è normale?
<glpiana> Zoll, da dove cerchi di modificare la partizione? non puoi farlo se il disco è in uso
<Zoll> provo a farlo dall'altra partizione
<Zoll> quella con winzozz
<glpiana> Zoll, vuoi ridimensionare il filesystem di ubutnu con windows?
<glpiana> Zoll, fallo da live cd / usb, quello che hai usato pe rl'installazione
<Zoll> cioè devo reinstallare?
<glpiana> Zoll, no, avvii la live, scegli di provare ubuntu e ridimensioni con gparted
<Zoll> ahhh ok
<altair> Zoll, devi avviare il pc dal cd, far partire il tutto come una live e da li ridimensionare con gparted
<Zoll> ok
<altair> scusate la ripetizione non avevo letto
<Zoll> ma con gparted non riesco a partizionare da kubuntu.. ci ho provato..
<glpiana> Zoll, dal sistema avviato non puoi. il disco non deve essere in uso. te l'ho scritto sopra
<Zoll> ok, ci provo,  grazie glpiana
<Zoll> ciao.
<lucilla987> ringrazia tutti  meno  quell'  fesso  che  mi  sfotteva
<jester-> lucillo bauuuuuu
<alessio> ciao a tutti, volevo sapere come clonare il mio hd su un ssd, il problema è che l'ssd è da 120gb e l'hd da 500gb...Ho letto che con clonezilla non è possibile, essendo l'ssd più piccolo rispetto all'hd
<alessio> ho provato anche acronis true image, ma nada -.-' ora ho installato ubuntu sull'ssd e spostato (da live cd di ubuntu) tutto l'hd sull'ssd, ma niente non parte
<OverMe> ridimensiona la partizione di quello da 500 in modo che stia in 120giga e poi fai una copia bit a bit con dd
<alessio> OverMe, posso farlo con gparted??
<OverMe> ridimensionare? sì se la partizione non è in uso
<alessio> OverMe, ah, ora è in uso, come faccio?? da livecd posso installare programmi??
<OverMe> il livecd ha già gparted installato
<alessio> OverMe, no, appunto ti stavo chiedendo se da livecd posso installarlo :)
<alessio> OverMe, ah dici che è gia installato su livecd??
<alessio> sicuro??
<OverMe> sì, comunque lo puoi installare se hai abbastanza ram
<alessio> OverMe, 8 giga di ram dovrebbero bastare ;)
<OverMe> direi di sì
<alessio> OverMe, ok grazie mille, non ci avevo proprio pensato :) quindi dopo posso fare anche la clonazione con clonezilla giusto?? senza dover creare prima l'immagine e poi installarla sull'ssd...
<OverMe> in teoria sì comunque male che vada puoi usare dd da linea di comando e vai sicuro
<alessio> OverMe, ok l'importante è che non mi sputtano l'hd ripartizionandolo, non ho nessuna copia di backup ._.
<alessio> tanto lo spazio utilizzato è solo 32.13gb, quindi se lo ripartiziono non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<OverMe> quello non si può sapere, se va via la corrente o cade un meteorite mentre ridimensioni, potresti avere dei problemi
<alessio> ahahahaahahahahahah no vabbè, ho la batteria sempre attaccata quando faccio queste operazioni ;)
<alessio> OverMe, faccio come mi hai detto tu, se proprio non riesco ritorno a romperti le palle, siccome non so usare dd :D grazie 1000
<OverMe> ok
<DD3my> buonasera
<DD3my> mibofra, hola
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao Infrid64
<Infrid64> sto usando kubuntu 12.04
<Infrid64> e mi trovo bene devo dire, ma dopo un aggiornamento, non ricordo quando fatto
<Infrid64> è sparito il tema oxygen
<Infrid64> e mi ritrovo col tema fallback
<Infrid64> cde penso
<Infrid64> sono andato nel pannello di impostazioni
<Infrid64> e oxygen è sparito
<Infrid64> ho provato ad reinstallare kde-style-oxygen e cancellare ~/.kde senza successo
<Infrid64> idee su cosa possa essere andato storto
<Infrid64> ? :D
<Infrid64> reboot
<IVANIVANIVAN> buonasera a tutti...ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto. Stavo passando alla versione superiore di ubuntu (alla 12.04) e dopo aver scaricato i pacchetti li stava installando quando è andata via la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc
<IVANIVANIVAN> il pc non partiva più quindi ho scaricato nuovamente e l'ho reinstallata...il problema è che ora ho 2 ubuntu di cui il nuovo funziona perfettamente
<IVANIVANIVAN> devo disinstallare quello che non va
<IVANIVANIVAN> lo avevo installato su una partizione, non da win.
<al2> su ubuntu il plugin di firefox chiamato plugin container mangia moltissime risorse. esiste un modo per disabilitarlo p per fare in modo che il sistema operativo gli impedisca di essere lanciato?
<petrs> sera a tt
<petrs> esiste il support videochat su kubunutu
<al2> petrs,  che intendi
<petrs> ho ijstaalato enpaty pdigin ma nulla
<petrs> video chiamata
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. dall'ultimo update in qua, il sistema mi chiede la pw anche allo spegnimento... come elimino questo fastidio?
<petrs> a12
<al2> petrs, vuoi dire se esiste la possibilità di utilizzare la videochiamata di msn?
<al2> petrs, lascia perdere. chi ha programmato msn ha anche creato grossi problemi direttamente nel protocollo per impedirne credo l'utilizzo da client diversi da quello ufficiale.
<al2> petrs, ti consiglio di chattare con pidgin con i tuoi amici di msn e di videochiamare con skype che è milioni di volte migliore di msn
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. dall'ultimo update in qua, il sistema mi chiede la pw anche allo spegnimento... come elimino questo fastidio?
<IVANIVANIVAN> buonasera a tutti...ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto. Stavo passando alla versione superiore di ubuntu (alla 12.04) e dopo aver scaricato i pacchetti li stava installando quando è andata via la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc
<IVANIVANIVAN> il pc non partiva più quindi ho scaricato nuovamente e l'ho reinstallata...il problema è che ora ho 2 ubuntu di cui il nuovo funziona perfettamente
<IVANIVANIVAN> devo disinstallare quello che non va
<IVANIVANIVAN> lo avevo installato su una partizione, non da win.
<IVANIVANIVAN> ho provato con il cd d'installazione di windows ma non riesco
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, non ho capito.
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, lancia la live di ubuntu
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, una volta caricata la live lancia gparted
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, poi smonta se serve la partizione della vecchia ubuntu
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, formattala
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, riavvia
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, e al riavvio grub ti mostrerà solo la nuova Ubuntu
<IVANIVANIVAN> ehh...sono inesperto, uso ubuntu da una settimana
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, dimmi siamo qui per aiutare
<IVANIVANIVAN> io ora sono su ubuntu 12.04 che funziona perfettamente, solo che all'avvio devo scegliere prima windows e dopo scelgo ubuntu
<neramarea> aaaaagh! non riesco a togliere la rischiesta di password allo spegnimentoooo!!!
<IVANIVANIVAN> perche' se scelgo subito ubuntu parte la versione vecchia e si blocca
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, come mai nonhai reinstallato la nuova ubuntu sulla vecchia?
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, la cosa più semplice da fare è reinstallare ubuntu proprio sulla vecchia
<al2> IVANIVANIVAN, altrimenti dovresti andare a modificare gli indirizzamenti di grub sul disco, ma visto che sei ancora all'inizio è MOOLTO più semplice reinstallare.
<al2> Perdi solo qualche minuto!
<nannes> al2: Il plugin container di firefox è il processo (o meglio, i processi, visto che sono processi multipli di solito)  non sono altro che i plugins/estensioni che hai abilitato. Quindi non puoi eliminarlo senza disattivare plugin/estensioni  LOL :D
<nannes> Ma non credere che gli altri browser siano da meno, alla fine è il plugin flash che mangia memoria
<nannes> Comunque se vuoi, puoi provare  midori  o  qupzilla, due browser leggeri
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> lo stavo facendo aggiornandolo alla versione superiore
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> avevo scaricato i pacchetti e mentre li installava è andata via la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> visto che non partiva piu ho pensato bene di reinstallarlo
<petrs> ok al12
<petrs> er per facebook
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> al2 ci sei?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> come faccio a lanciare gparted?
<ForSakeN> Hola
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: sei da interfaccia grafica?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN>  buonasera a tutti...ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto. Stavo passando alla versione superiore di ubuntu (alla 12.04) e dopo aver scaricato i pacchetti li stava installando quando è andata via la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc. Il pc non partiva più quindi quindi ho scaricato nuovamente la nuova versione e l'ho reinstallata...il problema è che ora ho 2 ubuntu di cui il nuovo funziona perfettamente . Devo disi
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> uso ubuntu da una setimana e voglio continuare ad usarlo
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: non è arrivato tutto
<d4vey> il messaggio
<mibofra> perché non fai una partizione dati sul vecchio ubuntu ?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> buonasera a tutti...ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto. Stavo passando alla versione superiore di ubuntu (alla 12.04) e dopo aver scaricato i pacchetti li stava installando quando è andata via la luce con il conseguente spegnimento del pc. Il pc non partiva più quindi quindi ho scaricato nuovamente la nuova versione e l'ho reinstallata...il problema è che ora ho 2 ubuntu di cui il nuovo funziona perfettamente . Devo disin
<d4vey> si vabbè dai
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> devo disinstallare la vecchia versione di ubuntu che non parte
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> scusami d4vey
<d4vey> ok sei in ubuntu ora?
<d4vey> quello funzionante intendo
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> si, su ubuntu 12.04
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> e funziona perfettamente
<d4vey> ok
<mibofra> puoi formattare la partizione di ubuntu vecchia ed usarla per dati
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: in teoria, dalla barra dei programmi
<d4vey> cerca "dishi"
<d4vey> e trovi gestore dischi
<d4vey> da lì selezioni la partizione e la elimini...
<d4vey> oppure installi gparted
<d4vey> che se non erro non è più compreso di default
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN:
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: ? ci sei?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> devo smontare il disco?
<d4vey> asp
<d4vey> facciamo così installa gparted
<mibofra> fai una cosa
<d4vey> se già non è installato
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> ok lo cerco
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: nel caso se torni in chan metti il mio nick in quello che scrivi così vedo l'alert mentre lavoro ad altro
<mibofra> vai da live
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> <d4vey> OK, INSTALLATO E APERTO
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: ok, tu sai quale è la partizione da "eliminare"?
<d4vey> ascolta, fai così, fai uno screeshot
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> NO, DA WINDOWS ERA D
<d4vey> e poi !image | IVANIVANIVANIVAN
<d4vey> !image | IVANIVANIVANIVAN
<ubot-it> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> CARICO L'IMMAGINE? EH SU WIN CTRL STAMP E SU UBUNTU?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> SCUSAMI L'IGNORANZA MA USO UBUNTU DA UNA SETT
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> <d4vey>CARICO L'IMMAGINE? EH SU WIN CTRL STAMP E SU UBUNTU?
<OverMe> !maiuscolo | IVANIVANIVANIVAN
<ubot-it> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: dipende... a me basta stamp,
<d4vey> prova
 * d4vey pensa che stasera ci siano dei problemi sui flag...
<zoll> ciao.. qualcuno può aiutarmi? sto cercando di ripristinare il grub
<zoll> perchè cambiando estenzione alla partizione si dev'esser spostato..
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> <d4vey> scusami per il maiuscolo, ma una volta che la copio con stamp quale programma uso?
<d4vey> non ti chiede di salvarla?
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: allora dalla dashboard cerca shermata e avvia quel programma che ti compare... SE ti compare... ma dovrebbe
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> <d4vey> http://imagebin.org/229661
<naxil> ciao ragazzi
<naxil> posso limitare la banda su eth1?
<naxil> sto sherando la connessione con un'altro pc
<naxil> ma voglio che passi un bandwith che decido io
<naxil> e' possibile?
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: scusa ho visto solo ora, adesso guardo
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> <d4vey>  non ti preok anzi grazie per la disponibilità
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: ma... io vedo due ntfs
<d4vey> che tipicamente sarebbero windowd
<d4vey> *windows
<d4vey> e una ext4
<FloodBotIt1> d4vey: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<d4vey> immagino quella dalla quale lavori
<d4vey> anvedi oh
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> e quindi?
<d4vey> quindi mi sembra strano ci sia una partizione con ubuntu inutilizzata... almeno che tu non abbia installato ubuntu su una ntfs
<d4vey> che non so nemmeno se è possibile...
<d4vey> cmq ora vediamo
<d4vey> apri un terminale
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: hai più di un hd?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey ok aperto
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> no, un solo hd con due partizioni
<d4vey> mah... prova cd /host
<naxil> ragazzi qualcuno sa se esiste un qualche programma per limitare la banda verso eth1?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey nel terminale?
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: si!
<d4vey> naxil: purtroppo non ti so aiutare...
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey e ora?
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: dai il comando: ls
<d4vey> dovrebbe darti una lista di file e cartelle
<d4vey> e dovresti capire che partizione è
<d4vey> se è ubuntu o windows
<marcello1> ciao a tutti. Avrei, per favore, bisogno di aiuto per risolvere un problema. Volevo sincronizzare i dati di due computer con rsync..ma avendo sbagliato istruzione ho fermato il processo. Adesso nel computer ricevente non riesco più a vedere i mie documenti. Si era sballato fstab...ho provato a metterlo a posto, ma senza successo. Qualcuno per favore può darmi una mano? Grazie
<vicio> ciao ho problemi con flash player
<vicio> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey  http://imagebin.org/229663
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: non riesci a capire che unità è?!
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey  mi ecse: RECYCLER  System volume information UBUNTU
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: si questo lo so l'ho visto, ma non la riconosci? Cioè, se io creo delle cartelle su una unità mi ricordo poi che unità è... a volte :P
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey ma io non avevo file o cartelle personali create sull'unita'
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: ok, da terminale scrivi
<d4vey> cd /media/989
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey avevo installato la vecchia versione di ubuntu una settimana fa
<d4vey> e non premere invio, ma premi il tasto tab
<d4vey> dovrebbe completarsi da solo
<d4vey> POI dai invio
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey ok mi da qst ivan@ubuntu:/media/989093049092E850$
<d4vey> col dollaro?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey ho fatto copia incolla
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, mi aiutate con il comando .NUM in libreoffice 3-6
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: quindi ti esce col dollaro finale?!
<d4vey> !chat | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey si si
<d4vey> bah... prova a dare invio comunque
<d4vey> e di nuovo: ls
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey avevo aperto un nuovo terminale, ho provato su quello aperto e termina con /
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: perfetto
<d4vey> dai invio
<d4vey> e di nuovo ls
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: stiamo facendo tutto questo per capire quale è l'unità da formattare... se non lo capiamo non possiamo procedere alla formattazione
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey ok ci siamo un attimo che carico l'img
<d4vey> si in teoria basta l'output del terminale ma vabbè già che ci siamo...
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey http://imagebin.org/229664
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: ok questo è win... ma scusa, tu sei sicuro di non aver installato la nuova versione di ubuntu
<d4vey> sulla vecchia partizione?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey probabile
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey e quindi se formatto la partizione devo reinstallare nuovamente ubuntu?
<d4vey> si ma perchè dovresti formattarla?
<d4vey> perchè ti compare in grub?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey io quando accendo il pc mi esce la prima schermata per scegliere ubuntu o win
<d4vey> no ma scusa... spiegami... che problema pensi ci sia per il quale vuoi formattare etc?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> se scelgo ubuntu....si blocca e non va piu avanti!! devo scegliere win e mi da un altra schermata per scegliere e scelgo ubuntu
<d4vey> Ah...
<Vito> hai fatto più installazioni nel tempo?
<d4vey> allora cambia
<Vito> mi pare che tu abbia messu su una pila di installazioni di grub!
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey io non vorrei occupare spazio inutilmente visto che la vecchia versione non è stata disinstallata
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: a me sembra invece che ubuntu sia stata disinstallato, e mi sembra che sia grub che ha bisogno di una sistemata
<d4vey> possiam provare qualcosa, ma se qualcuno nel chan ne sa più di me si intrometta pure
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> grazie a tutti
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey purtroppo mentre stavo avanzando alla nuova versione 12.04 mi si è spento il pc e non è più ripartito
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey quindi io pensavo che fosse ancora installato
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: sinceramente, viste anche le partizioni, non credo!
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey e come sistemiamo le grub?
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: potremmo provarci, ma sinceramente su questo argomento lascerei la parola a qualcuno di più ferrato
<d4vey> farei presto a farti fare danni -.-
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> chiediamo aiuto a vito ?
<Vito> oddio sono un semplice utonto
<d4vey> chiediamo! ;)
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> d4vey cmq grazie per la disponibilità...ho imparato anche qlcs
<d4vey> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: figurati ;)
<Vito> dunque quando accendi compare grub?
<skricciolo1981> 7server irc.oltreirc.net
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito si
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito se scelgo ubuntu si blocca
<Vito> poi selezionando windows (che versione?) ti dà il menù nero di windows?
<Vito> dove puoi selezionare ubuntu o windows?
<Vito> e in quel caso selezionando ubuntu va?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito esatto, proprio cosi!!
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito versione xp
 * Vito sta cercando di ricordare dove ha visto un pc che faceva la stessa identica cosa e come ha risolto
<Vito> in origine tu avevi installato xp e poi ci hai aggiunto ubuntu?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito si si
<Vito> uhm a occhio sembrava il contrario
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito aggiunto ubuntu nella partizione d dell'hd
<Vito> mh
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> mi è stata data una versione vecchia di ubuntu per prova, poi nell'avanzare di versione mi è sorto il problema
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> quando il pc si è spento mentre avveniva l'installazione nuova
<Vito> argh
<Vito> ma l'installazione di ubuntu l'avevi effettivamente usata?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> la 10 si  per una settimana poi ho fatto di seguito tre avanzamenti e proprio all'ultimo mi si è spento il pc
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> aveva scaricato i pacchetti e li stava installando
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: la distro parte in recovery?
<Vito> io pragmaticamente piallerei il tutto installando direttamente la 12.04
<jester-> calma
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: la distro parte in recovery?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> jester scusami, sono nuovo di ubuntu eh....dovresti usare un linguaggio più elementare, grazie!!
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: il sistema linux parte o no
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> ora sto con la 12.04
<Vito> parte "normale" diciamo
<jester-> controllato se ci sono pacchetti in sospeso?
<jester-> sudo  dpkg --comfigure -a
<jester-> sudo  dpkg --configure -a  con la n
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN:  sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> ok ok ci provo
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: esito?
<Vito> jester-: sopra ha postato uno screenshot quindi escludo parta in recovery
<jester-> se è da 12.04 non c'è problema
<Vito> FYI http://imagebin.org/229664
<Vito> oddio la partizione è estesa
<jester-> poi il problema qual'è
<Vito> che all'avvio gli carica grub che fa partire solo xp
<jester-> e in ubuntu come ci è arrivato
<Vito> e ntldr gli consente di scegliere sia xp che ubuntu
<Vito> ora non ricordo grub2 quando è stato introdotto
<jester-> basta finire avanzamento e reinstallare grub
<jester-> ma ne parla ne fa segno
<Vito> e ranzare boot.ini
<jester-> Vito: che centra boot.ini con grub
<Vito> dopo lo deve togliere
<jester-> pe qual emotivo
<jester-> motivo*
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> in ubuntu ci arrivo col secondo grub
<Vito> perché altrimenti gli rimarrà una voce inutile che punta a ubuntu
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: hai piu di un hd?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> no, uno con due partizioni
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: e come fai ad avere 2 grub
<Vito> non ha due grub infatti
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: cosa ha fatto il comando che ti ho dato prima
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> nessun risultato
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: cioè? se non dici cosa succede è dura aiutarti
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> http://imagebin.org/229665
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> mi ha solo chiesto la passw
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: se non lo dici noi siamo qui sollazzarci
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> ora ha dato un po di risultati, faccio copia incolla per mostrarti il risultato?
<jester-> !pastebin | IVANIVANIVANIVAN
<ubot-it> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> non fare la foto usa pastebin
<jester-> copia e incolla dal terminele
<Vito> (occhio che ctrl-c non va :D )
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225397/
<Vito> hai fatto S?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> LO FACCIO SUBITO
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: dovevi dare s  c'è una vagonata di roba kernel compreso
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> e gli sistema pure grub
<Vito> in effetti pensavo che la situazione fosse peggiore
<marcello1> ciao ragazzi...qualcuno ha tempo per risolvermi un problema di mount di partizioni per favore?
 * Vito indica il vuoto in sua vece
<jester-> marcello1: esponi il problema
<marcello1> ok...grazie jester. Ho due computer. con l'istruzione sudo rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete -s  /mnt/Dati/Documenti_Marcello -e ssh marcello@10.190.155.153:/mnt/Dati cercavo di sincronizzare due computer collegati in rete locale
<marcello1> essendo il comando errato per quello che volevo ottenere ho interrotto il sync. Da allora sul secondo computer non riesco più ad accedere ai miei documenti
<jester-> marcello1: perché complicarsi ola vita quanc'è grsync grafico
<jester-> marcello1: non accedi alla partizione non ubuntu?
<marcello1> lo so jester ma grsync non riescio a farlo funzionare in rete...non so il perchè
<jester-> marcello1: non accedi alla partizione sul pc in rete?
<marcello1> sono con debian sul pc che mi da problemi
<jester-> marcello1: si ma quale
<marcello1> entro sulla partizione e i miei dati sono scomparsi :(
<jester-> marcello1: i pc sono 2?
<marcello1> si ma ho il problema su uno solo
<marcello1> su quello che stavo sincronizzando
<jester-> marcello1: se non spieghi coime è la lan e dove sta il problema
<marcello1> allora: due computer collegati attraverso router fastweb
<marcello1> sul portatile ho dei dati, che regolarmente sincronizzo sul desktop con l'istruzione di sopra
<marcello1> mi sono accorto durante l'esecuzione del comando che sul desktop stavo cancellando dei files che invece dovevo tenere
<jester-> marcello1: se li cancellati sono fottuti
<marcello1> allora sul portatile ho bloccato il comando rsync
<marcello1> nn ho cancellato 4-5 files, non di più
<jester-> marcello1: quindi copiavi dal portatiile al fisso?
<marcello1> il problema che sul desktop non riesco ad entrare nei miei documenti
<jester-> marcello1: adesso sei dal fisso?
<marcello1> il punto di mount /mnt/Dati dove ci sono i miei documenti adesso risulta vuota
<jester-> marcello1: sicuro che la partizione dati sia montata?
<marcello1> ma come può essere? per cancellare svariati giga ci vogliono diversi minuti e non pochi secondi!
<jester-> marcello1: fa vedere mount e sudo fdisk -l nel pasterbin
<marcello1> si sono sul fisso
<Vito> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: fatto?
<jester-> in mort
<marcello1> che ne pensi jester- ?
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> proprio ora ha finito
<jester-> marcello1: penso che se non segui se fa nient
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> ora devo dare l'altro comando per il grub?
<marcello1> cosa, scusa jester?
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN:  un solo hd?
<marcello1> pastebin l'ho inviato
<jester-> <marcello1> il punto di mount /mnt/Dati dove ci sono i miei documenti adesso risulta vuota
<jester-> <jester-> marcello1: sicuro che la partizione dati sia montata?
<jester-> <marcello1> ma come può essere? per cancellare svariati giga ci vogliono diversi minuti e non pochi secondi!
<jester-> <jester-> marcello1: fa vedere mount e sudo fdisk -l nel pasterbin
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> si uno con due partizioni
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: e sudo apt-get update-grub
<jester-> eh lol
<marcello1> ok jester il pastebin l'avevo già mandato <marcello1> trovato :)
<marcello1> <marcello1> ecco jester-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225436/
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: quando ha finito sudo update-grub
<jester-> marcello1: non hai nessuna partizone ,ontata oltre a quella di sitema
<jester-> dove stanno i dati
<marcello1> su dev/sda6
<jester-> marcello1: in sda6?
<marcello1> si
<jester-> marcello1: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<jester-> marcello1: sudo mount /dev/sda6   /mnt
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> jester ivan@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda [sudo] password for ivan:  Installation finished. No error reported. ivan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update-grub E: Operazione update-grub non valida ivan@ubuntu:~$
<marcello1> fatto
<jester-> poi vai in /mnt a controllare
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> jester grub non valida?
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: sudo update-grub
<marcello1> c'è solo un file di testo :(
<jester-> marcello1: che è quello che c'è in sda6
<jester-> marcello1: mi sa che il la stringa sync ha fatto danni
<marcello1> ma ho guardato con gparte...in sda6 dovrebbero esserci almeno 17 giga
<jester-> marcello1: risocronizza
<jester-> marcello1: ls -la /mnt
<jester-> metti nel paste
<marcello1> ecco fatto jester   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225451/
<jester-> marcello1: df -h /dev/sda6
<marcello1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225455/   fatto jester
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> jester ok provo a riavviare? dovrebbe andare ora vero? VI RINGRAZIO PER GLI AIUTI, sono ancora più convinto che usero sempre ubuntu!! :-)
<jester-> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: prova a riavviare
<Vito> IVANIVANIVANIVAN: facci sapere eh
<marcello1> jester...non c'è speranza, vero?
<marcello1> cosa faccio jester- , devo rinunciare?
<jester-> marcello1: sudo umount /dev/sda6
<jester-> marcello1: sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<jester-> marcello1: i dati buoni sono quelli sul portatile o sul fisso
<marcello1> sul fisso (quello col problema, aveva dati aggiornati...sul portatile ho i dati fino a qualche giorno fa :(
<jester-> quanto meno non hai perso tutto
<marcello1> ti faccio il pastebin dell'ultima istruzione?
<jester-> si
<marcello1> ok
<marcello1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225467/
<jester-> marcello1: il fs è a aposto, sono proprio cancellati
<marcello1> chissà che è successo! :(
<marcello1> ti ringrazio jester della tua gentilezza e disponibilità :)
<marcello1> ciao e ancora grazie! :)
<jester-> marcello1: se hai roba importante prova con photorec
<jester-> non mi ricordo di quale pacchetto faccia parte
<marcello1> vedrò un pò su google....ma adesso vado a dormire...ho la testa che mi scoppia. Ancora grazie :)
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Vito niente....come prima!!
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> jester niente, al primo grub si blocca
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> Jester ora ti scrivo cosa mi lampeggia
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> *checking battery state....*stoppingcold plug devices  (ok)
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> *stopping longinitial device creation
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> *starting configure network device security    (ok)
<IVANIVANIVANIVAN> jester lampeggia e non va avanti
<IVANIVANIVAN> jester- non ho risolto il problema
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: cioè? cosa non parte
<IVANIVANIVAN> al primo grub si blocca
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: spiega sta storia del primo e secondo grub
<IVANIVANIVAN> Could not write bytes:broken pipe
<IVANIVANIVAN> *checking battery state....*stoppingcold plug devices  (ok)
<IVANIVANIVAN>  *stopping longinitial device creation
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: cosa intendi per primo e secondo grub
<IVANIVANIVAN>  *starting configure network device security    (ok)
<IVANIVANIVAN> questo è quello che lampeggia
<IVANIVANIVAN> quando accendo il pc devo scegliere tra ubuntu e wind
<IVANIVANIVAN> se scelgo ubuntu si blocca e mi lampeggiano quei msg
<IVANIVANIVAN> se scelgo wind mi esce una schermta nera e devo scegliere ancora tra win e ubuntu, da qua parte normalmente
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: wind?
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: ma hai su partizione o dentro a win
<IVANIVANIVAN> windows
<IVANIVANIVAN> su partizione
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: e prima lo avevi dentro a win?
<dod_> avevi usato wubi?
<IVANIVANIVAN> avevo una versione vecchia di ubuntu su partizione, no wubi
<jester-> quello sono residui di wubi
<jester-> o hai pacioccato qualcosa
<dod_> hai scelto tu su che partizione mettere grub?
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: va in win e controlla in rimovi applicazioni se c'è ubuntu
<IVANIVANIVAN> mentre stavo passando alla versione superiore mi si è spento il pc
<jester-> dod_:  l'ho fatto installare du mbr
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: non è un problema di aggiornamento
<jester-> quello sembra un residuo di wubi non rimosso
<jester-> o hai fatto qualcosa in win per far bootare linux dal suo menu
<IVANIVANIVAN> ok vado in windows, se trovo ubuntu lo elimino?
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: si lo disinstalli
<IVANIVANIVAN> funzionava bene prima di quell'avanzamento
<IVANIVANIVAN> jester- disinstallato, ma quello che funzionava pero'!!!!!!!
<IVANIVANIVAN> jester- ora se scelgo ubuntu si blocca
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: adesso devi ripristinare grub da cdlive
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: adesso devi ripristinare grub da cdlive1grub
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<IVANIVANIVAN> jester- se scelgo windows parte direttamente windows
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: va ripristinato, hai un cdlive a portata di mano?
<IVANIVANIVAN> l'ho scaricato su usb
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: fai partire la live allora
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: si instende fare il boot da usb
<IVANIVANIVAN> devo far partire wubi.exe vero?
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: no cosi lo installi dentro a win
<jester-> ma sei sicuro che hai ubuntu su partizione?
<jester-> mi sa che lo hai installato dentro a winzo con wubi
<IVANIVANIVAN> ma ora l'ho disinstallato da win
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: devi iravviare a far partire la usb
<jester-> sempre che hai rato una live usb
<jester-> creato
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: hai sempre fatto dentro a win?
<IVANIVANIVAN> la prima volta l'ha fatto un amico e mi ha detto che sta nella partizione
<jester-> eh ma cpme ci è finito anche dentro a win
<IVANIVANIVAN> live usb? io ho scaricato il file direttamente dal sito
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: e hai scaricato wubi allora
<jester-> se hai un wubi.exe
<IVANIVANIVAN> mi sa tanto di si
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: che pc hai
<IVANIVANIVAN> fujitsu
<IVANIVANIVAN> amilo
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: un core 2?
<IVANIVANIVAN> centrino duo
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> IVANIVANIVAN: poi ti fai la usb
<jester-> e domani vieni qui da live
<IVANIVANIVAN> ok, oh ti ringrazio tanto per la disponibilità!!
<IVANIVANIVAN> ormai ho deciso di usare ubuntu e lo farò!
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-25
 * AngelForget is away: Sono occupato
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<lucilla987> giorno a tutti  mi  spiegate  pe r una  profana  come   partizionare  l'hard durante  l'istallazione?
<doom_> lucilla987: prova questo http://linuxguide.altervista.org/partizionamento_manuale.html
<lucilla987> si  grazie   ma  per  una   che  esperienz a linx   = 0?
<lucilla987> quando  istallo  il  s.o. arrivata  alla  partizione credo  di non  eseguire  correttamente   e quindi  successivamente  l'istallazione    si  blokka
<glpiana> ola
<Guest45333> salve
<MarcoFe> buongiorno a tutti
<MarcoFe> ragazzi una domanda
<MarcoFe> un buon programma per scannerizzare documenti su kde
<glpiana> MarcoFe, con riconoscimento testo?
<MarcoFe> glpiana: ma si dai
<MarcoFe> anche se non necessario
<glpiana> MarcoFe, xsane? dovrebbe adattarsi un po' a tutto
<MarcoFe> glpiana: ok :) grazie
<Guest45333> salve a tutti avrei una domanda su ubuntu server 12.04 e apache
<Guest45333> adesso sui server gira la versione 2.2
<Guest45333> avrei bisogno di aggiornare alla 2.4 ma non sono segnalati update per il sistema
<Guest45333> c'è qualche modo sicuro per aggiornare il server, meglio se da qualche repo?
<glpiana> Guest45333, qui non vengono consigliati repository esterni
<Guest45333> dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu non si puo aggiornare alla 2.4 vero?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Pobfdm> giorno
<Aizram> !ciao | Pobfdm
<ubot-it> Pobfdm: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti!
<ghigomatto> Problema con Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit: ogni prodotto multimediale in web che contenga audio/video si sente a strappi continui, e si vede con brevi interruzioni. La macchina che osptia il S.O. è carrozzata, e non ha problemi di risorse.
<ghigomatto> Si tratta di un componente che non riesco ad "isolare", che si chiama: plugin-containe, il browser è firefox 15.01
<ghigomatto> questo componente sale immediatamente in vetta al top della macchina non appena playo il video.
<ghigomatto> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, fai così: chiudi firefox, rinomina la directory nascosta .mozilla, riapri firefox e vedi se il problema persiste
<ghigomatto> glpiana: dovrei buttare via i tre pfrofili diversi che utilizzo per mozilla?
<nannes> ghigomatto: C'eri pure ieri con un altro nick, e ti ho anche già risposto
<nannes> Plugin container non è altro il processo che sfrutta i vari plugins
<ghigomatto> nannes: ti sbagli, io ieri non ero nel canale uso solo ghigomatto.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ti ho detto di cancellare .mozilla?
<nannes> Quindi il problema non è il processo in sè, ma i plugins
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ora eseguo. e ti dico. prwesumo che dovrò riavviare il browser.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, l'ho scritto
<glpiana> <glpiana> ghigomatto, fai così: chiudi firefox, rinomina la directory nascosta .mozilla, riapri firefox e vedi se il problema persiste
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'attuale .mozilla la chiamo .mozilla.ori e non ne creo alcuna in sua sostituzione, può andare, così?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ora esco, poi rientro qui subito e ti dico.
<ghigomatto> glpiana?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì, come vedi dall'elenco a destra, ci sono. parla
<ghigomatto> ecco qui, con firefox riavviato dopo la modifica il risultato è identico, qui la lista dei plugins di cui fa uso firefox. :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226256/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: forse non ci stanno tutti dentro il paste che ho fatto....
<glpiana> !info firefox lucid
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 17892 kB, installed size 34104 kB (Only available for any all)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'ultimo è il quicktime
<glpiana> ghigomatto, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: gnome, uso compiz e scheda nvidia, regolarmente installata
<glpiana> ghigomatto, disattiva compiz e riprova
<glpiana> rimetti pure a posto .mozilla
<glpiana> a dopo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: me lo avevi già suggerito, qualche settimana fa....ma non aveva sortoito alcun effetto. come lo disattivo, esattamente?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, eseguo pedissequamente.... :-)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccomi, dicevamo?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, parla
<ghigomatto> eccolo!
<glpiana> hai disattivayto compiz?
<ghigomatto> dunque: come disabilito compiz, come suggerivi? mi basta disabilitare gli effettivisivi?
<glpiana> sì, mettili su "nessuno"
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'ho fatto.
<glpiana> e?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ora provo, siamo sempre dentor i filmati youtube....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: tutto uguale...ma come è possibile?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, tutto uguale a cosa?
<ghigomatto> il filmato che vedo su youtube presenta lo stesso difetto di prima.
<ghigomatto> cioè non riesco a vedere alcun filmato, pens l'interruzione sec dopo sec dell'audio e del video....a scatti, sia l'audio che il video, insomma, una merda.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ma lo fa solo un filmato o qualsiasi filmato?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: qualsiasi, è certo.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, fammi sta prova. copia l'indirizzo della pagina di youtube, apri totem e vai su file -> apri posizione
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, provo subito.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: interessante...mi dice che dovrei cercare un plugin adatto....
<ghigomatto> pare che serva un "codec adatto"
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, è snervante che tu continui a chiedere ci sei ci sei cisei ci sei. te ne rendi conto?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, scusami.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dammi il link che hai dato in pasto a totem
<jester-> glpiana: eh el fa i dagnn e dopu el ga prèsa
<glpiana> jester-, già
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccolo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcyE8fJP0B4&feature=results_video
<ghigomatto> jester-: non faccio danni, cerco solo di capire.
<jester-> eh capire che cosa ha scassato
<glpiana> ghigomatto, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | ghigomatto
<ghigomatto> jester-: non ho scassato nulla, il problema è capire cose serve e cosa non serve, tutto li.
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<jester-> sarà colpa del solito aggiornamento o dello sbalzo di corrente
<ghigomatto> jester-: sull'aggiornamento qualche dubbio ce l'ho....
<jester-> eh
<ghigomatto> Ecco qui l'output che chiedeva glpiana : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226313/
<jester-> ghigomatto: hai un flash obsoleto
<jester-> no no visto male. è giusto
<jester-> è il sistem obsoleto
<ghigomatto> jester-: uso la 10.04
<ghigomatto> si, può darsi, ma sono diventato letteralmente pazzo a far funzionare la 12.04 su sta macchina, ho dovuto downgradare tutto.
<ghigomatto> jester-: enormi problemi coi drivers grafici della nvidia e unity...un disastro....qui mi gira tutto benissimo, compiz, drivers nvidia a bomba e pure (volendo) docky
<ghigomatto> ma nn è questo il problema, adesso. adesso è capire come mai tutti glio oggetti che dovrebbero riprodurre video/suoni mi mandano in balla tutto. Se apro un file musicale che ho su disco funzia tutto alla grande, usando totem.
<ghigomatto> vado in pausa pranzo, spero di trovarvi tra un oretta.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: io sono qui, possiamo riprendere se puoi tu.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi nel terminale: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> !paste | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ora lo faccio, scusami, ero preso in un attività.
<ghigomatto> ecco l'output glpiana : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226440/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: hai visto il paste che ti ho postato?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, processore e ram del pc
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, ti mando tutto, ma non credo sia un problema di risorse...prima funzionava, secondo me è qualche cavolo diaggiornamento che non dovevo applicare, soltanto che non so dove sbattere la testa....ora ti posto processore e ram.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dammi l'ouptu di uname -a
<ghigomatto> glpiana: questo è l'hw della cpu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226465/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: questo il uname -a : 2.6.32-43-generic #97-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 16:42:26 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eseguo!
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eseguo il comando successivo?
<glpiana> spe che devo trovare un pacco
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226469/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_10.0.45.2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eseguito in un lampo...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ora sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-installer_10.0.45.2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ghigomatto> glpiana: installo il pacchetto scaricato?
<glpiana> e fammi vedere l'output
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco, mi pare ci sia un errore.... : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226474/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, niente: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eseguito e pulito...mi sembra un problema associabile a firefox...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, rimettiamo quello di prima. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sta installando...
<glpiana> hai detto che hai una nvidia. che driver usi?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ora ti dico, cmq quello suggerito, ma sotto il profilo grafico non ho mai avuto problemi.
<ghigomatto> spe che guardo.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sono al tel...arrivo!
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccomi: ecco il driver NVIDIA: 195.36.24
<glpiana> ghigomatto, chiudi e riapri firefox, carica un video di youtube e clicca col tasto destro sul video. entra nell eimpostazioni e controlla se hai l'accelerazione hardware attiva
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok.
<Rio__> salve ragazzi avrei un problemuccio.... quando vado con il puntatore mause su un' icona del menù o su un link su internet il puntatore scompare
<ghigomatto> glpiana: in questo momento il flag è impostato.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, toglilo e vedi come si comporta
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok.
<glpiana> !dettagli | Rio__
<ubot-it> Rio__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Rio__> ok
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano con squid su di un server? Mi servirebbe fare in modo che un mio amico, che sta dietro a un firewall che consente solo connessioni sulla porta 80, possa contattare un server sulla porta 10000 (webmin) all'occorrenza passando tramite anche un terzo server esterno che abbiamo a disposizione. Qualche idea?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ancora uguale, cavolo.... inizio a scoraggiarmi.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image
<Rio__> sto utilizzando la versione desktop di ubuntu 12.04 e ho un problema con il puntatore del mause... mi capita che quando vado con il puntatore su un' icona nel dash di ubuntu il puntatore scompare e ricompare soltanto spostando il mause su dall' icona
<glpiana> Rio__, unity 3d o 2d?
<Rio__> 2d
<ghigomatto> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226501/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, quindi sono un paio d'ore che mi prendi in giro?
<Rio__> un' ulteriore dettaglio... questo mi succede quando l' icona si trova d
<Rio__> a circa la metà dello schermo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: non è assolutamente la mia intenzione, ma se ho cannato a passarti qualche info fammelo sapere. In buona fede ti dico ciò che vedo e conosco.
<ghigomatto> il kernel mi sembra un pòavanti, effettivamente.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi: cat /etc/issue
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, ma non mi cazziare, credimi, sono in buona fede. sto lavorando e non ho nessuna intenzione di spendere del tempo inutilmente per rompere i coglioni a qualcuno disponibile come te.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'output è questo: cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<glpiana> ghigomatto, quindi hai la 12.04, non la 10.04 come hai detto prima. ma usi, non so perchè, il kernel della 10.04
<glpiana> ghigomatto, quindi dammi qualche spiegazione, poi procediamo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sai che non so nemmeno io? il desktop grafico è quello della 10.04, ed io ero convinto di usare quella.
<glpiana> !image | ghigomatto fa vedere
<ubot-it> ghigomatto fa vedere: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ghigomatto> se vado nel menu gestore aggiornamenti, mi propone l'avanzamento alla versione 12.04.1 LTS.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: SPETTA, STAMPO IL DESKTOP E LO POSTO.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: uso il link che mi hai dato, spe.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: mi pare un immagine incompleta, ma già rende qualcosa....http://imagebin.org/229733
<glpiana> ghigomatto, apt-cache policy gnome-session
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eseguo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226524/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghigomatto> glpiana: c'ero già dentro.... :-)
<ghigomatto> arrivo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226527/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ghigomatto> glpiana: SONO SCONCERTATO....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: arrivo.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: non c'è nulla.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, oki, ora dimmi se te la senti di terminare il passaggio a precise
<ghigomatto> glpiana: io si, ma precise sarebbe la 12.04?
<glpiana> sì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, certo che me la sento, al max prendo permesso ed esco...hihihihihihih
<ghigomatto> glpiana: come lo eseguo?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, spe, prima dai: dpkg -S base-files
<ghigomatto> tramite cioè il gestore pacchetti?
<ghigomatto> ok.
<ghigomatto> porc!
<ghigomatto> scusami!
<ghigomatto> minchiata una dietro l'altra!
<ghigomatto> spetta!
<glpiana> -.-
<ghigomatto> ero su una finestra non mia, poco fa!
<ghigomatto> cazz!!!!!!!!!
<ghigomatto> spetta!
<ghigomatto> glpiana: allora: al cmd cat /etc/issue
<ghigomatto> ottengo: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<glpiana> oki, poi?
<OverMe> cose a caso
<glpiana> lol
<ghigomatto> glpiana: al cmd apt-cache policy gnome-session ottengo:
<ghigomatto> glpiana: questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226538/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, apt-cache policy linux-image
<ghigomatto> glpiana: arrivo, e scusami...
<ghigomatto> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226540/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ho due monitor, con circa 10 finestre attive...può succedere di sbagliarsi....cazz....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ma non mi dovrebbe succedere...porc....
<glpiana> ghigomatto, apt-cache policy firefox
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226565/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: anch'io, a tra poco.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: io ci sono.
<giaco_> hi, I would like to install kubuntu on another computer, and I seem to remember I should have more than one partition
<giaco_> am I right? how should they be?
<OverMe> !english | giaco_
<ubot-it> giaco_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<giaco_> ah, ok
<giaco_> vorrei installare kubuntu su un altro computer, ma mi sembra di ricordare che dovrei avere più di una partizione
<OverMe> ci pensa l'installer a fare le partizioni
<OverMe> leggi la guida all'installazione, c'è scritto tutto
<OverMe> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giaco_> tutto in automatico?
<giaco_> ah, ok
<mapreri> 'giorno
<sdap3000> ciao a tutti
<sdap3000> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mistya> Ciao!
<mistya> qualcuno mi gira il comando da terminale per rinominare
<mistya> i file dentro una cartella?
<mistya> del tipo che ho una cartella con mille file .jpg e voglio rinominarle in foto1.jpg foto2.jpg etc etc
<ErVito> mistya:
<ErVito> counter=1; for arg in $(ls); do if [[ ${arg/#*./} == "jpg" ]]; then mv $arg "foto$counter.jpg"; ((counter++)); fi; done;
<mistya> ErVito, era lui!
<ErVito> O.o
<ErVito> ho infranto qualche copyright?
<mistya> alla fine ho trovato un software.. gprename.. ma il comando era lui!!
<ErVito> santo bash
<mistya> nono, è che ricordavo di averlo usato..
<mistya> sempre sia lodato
<mistya> ma la tentazione del link
<mistya> ehm
<mistya> del click
<FloodBotIt1> mistya: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mistya> è sempre in agguato
<ErVito> shigh, mi hai fatto scrivere inutilmente
<mibofra> ciao l3on4rdo :D .
<ErVito> e ce la stiamo sciallando nel canale di supporto
 * ErVito si sente molto trasgressivo
<mistya> ErVito, scusa lo sbattimento e grazie mille :*
<l3on4rdo> ciao a tutti
<l3on4rdo> ciao mibofra, come va?
<l3on4rdo> :)
<mapreri> l3on4rdo: ciao :)
<mibofra> bene :D .
<mibofra> te come va :) ?
<l3on4rdo> io da paura :-D
<alessio> ragazzi vi prego datemi una mano, sto impazzendo da due giorni dietro a sto maledettissimo ssd, devo fare la clonazione del mio hd su questo nuovo, le ho provate veramente tutte, acronis true image, clonezilla, ho ripartizionato l'hd perchè l'ssd è da 120gb mentre il disco di origine è di 500gb, ho reinstallato tutto da capo sull'ssd,  sia l'so che i software, dopo di che da livecd, ho copiato la home dell'hard disk vecchio, in modo tale da avere t
<alessio> utte le mie configurazioni senza sbattermi troppo, provo a fare l'accesso ma niente, mi riporta in continuazione alla schermata di login -.-'
<mibofra> formatta :D .
<alessio> non voglio proprio dover reinstallare tutto da capo e riseguirmi le miliardi di guide di lffl e chimerarevo...quindi chiedo se c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano, a sto punto preferirei fare una clonazione, ripeto che ho gia provato aripartizionare, ma clonezilla mi dice sempre che il disco di origine è da 500gb (cazzate siccome l'ho ripartizionato con le stesse dimensioni dell'ssd -.-)
<alessio> mibofra, ci credi se ti dico che è l'ottava volta in 2 giorni che formatto sto benedetto ssd??? non sono ancora riuscito a godermelo :(
<mibofra> ? non sarà difettoso ?
<alessio> mibofra, no, sbaglio qualcosa nel copiare, ho installato tutto da capo sull'ssd e andava che è una bellezza, solo che ho voluto azzardare (oddio, non mi sembra una cosa così rischiosa) copiando tutta la home dal vecchio al nuovo hd
<alessio> il problema è che se vado nella home dell'ssd, le cartelle come meatcity, savage 2 e altre sono bloccate, quando le apro mi dice "impossibile mostrare il contenuto della cartella. Permessi non sufficienti per vedere il contenuto di «metacity»."
<alessio> potrebbe dipendere da quello?? io so solo che se mi tocca reinstallare tutto da capo, l'ssd lo rivendo e mi tengo il mio bel sata 2 fatto come dio comanda...poi non capisco sto fatto che non posso clonare un disco più grande su uno più piccolo, se lo spazio occupato è inferiore a quello disponibile, che minchia di problema c'è?? O.o
<alessio> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con sta clonazione???
<mibofra> a dopo cena :D .
<alessio> mibofra, ok grazie mille, ti giuro che bhooo ti offro da bere se riesci a risolvermi sto problema :D
<mapreri> alessio: devi sistemare gli uuid
<mapreri> !uuid| alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<mapreri> quello è il comando più vecchio che abbia visto -.-
<mapreri> `sudo blkid` ti stampa tutte le partizioni con label, device, uuid
<mapreri> alessio: avvia una live, apri un terminale, uuid, quindi monta la partizione con il sistema, e modifica /etc/fstab inserendo l'uuid giusto
<mapreri> !fstab | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<alessio> mapreri, non ti sto capendo, con me devi parlare terra terra :D comunque questo è l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227120/
<mapreri> alessio: sei da live?
<alessio> mapreri, no no, sono dall'hd
<alessio> mapreri, non c'è un modo per clonare sto benedetto hard disk??? non capisco proprio perchè clonezilla mi rompe le palle dicendo che l'hd è da 500gb quando in realtà l'ho ripartizionato a 120 -.-'
<mapreri> alessio: ma sda1 che è? una partizione con cosa?
<mapreri> e comunque la swap è altamente sconsigliata tenerla in un ssd, lo distruggi prima del tempo.
<alessio> sda1 è l'ssd e vi è installato ubuntu 12.04 solo che l'ho sputtanato copiando la home dell'hd vecchio ._.
<alessio> la swap c'era gia, mi conviene rimuoverla?? per il momento la uso, tanto sono sull'hd e non sull'ssd :)
<mapreri> alessio: sdb1 è ubuntu 12.04 sempre?
<alessio> poi devo ancora attivare il trim e altre cose, ma queste sono cose che farò solo dopo aver clonato il mio hd sull'ssd
<mapreri> ma quindi non hai una /home separata
<alessio> mapreri, si si, in che senso la home separata??
<alessio> sull'sd c'è una home e sull'hd un'altra...
<alessio> *ssd
<mapreri> alessio: in un'altra partizione
<alessio> mapreri, su ogni hd ho solo 1 partizione con dentro tutto
<mapreri> alessio: quindi te hai copiato tutto /home da sdb1 a sda1, right?
<alessio> mapreri, esatto, ma solo dopo aver installato gli stessi sw che avevo sull'hd
<mapreri> alessio: il sw è indifferente. più importate sono gli utenti e i permessi delle directory. fammi vedere questo. monta sda1 con `sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt` e quindi dai `cat /etc/passwd|pastebinit` e `cat /mnt/etc/passwd|pastebinit` nel caso non ce l'avessi installa pastebinit che è una comodità. quel file contiene gli utenti non le password (che sono in /etc/shadow criptate)
<mapreri> alessio: poi mostrami i permessi delle directory home: `ls -la /home|pastebinit` e  `ls -la /mnt/home |pastebinit`
<mapreri> alessio: lo puoi fare, vero? :)
<mibofra> tornato :D .
<mibofra> pensavo anch'io al problema dei permessi
<mibofra> ma se provi ad eliminare completamente le partizioni e
<mapreri> mibofra: beh, ora controllo, se posta quanto gli ho chiesto :=
<mibofra> a installare ?
<mapreri> :)
<mibofra> questo l'avevo capito XD .
<mapreri> mibofra: ti ritrovi lo stesso impasticciato coi permessi. se copi tutto da root ti cambia proprietario se non metti le opzioni giuste..
<mibofra> un tentativo non fa mai male :D.
<mapreri> appunto. hai idea ti quello che ho scritto in chat, mibofra?
<mibofra> si :D
<mapreri> mibofra: e allora scrivi! :D
<mibofra> :D
<alessio> rieccomi scusate, ero a mangiare :)
<alessio> adesso posto subito :)
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227140/
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227142/
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227144/
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227146/
<Steeler> Su Calc, noto che ci sono i segnalibri, si può mettere qualcosa del genere?
 * mapreri nota 40-42-44-46 e si mette a ridere -.-'
<mapreri> alessio: umh... sembra oki da questo lato. ora guarderei xauth, che si potrebbe provare a eliminarlo.
<Steeler> *che NON ci sono i segnalibri :P
<mapreri> alessio: prova a eliminare /mnt/home/alessio/.Xauthority e quindi prova a riavviare e vedi se ti accede
 * mapreri nel frattempo si allontana un po'...
<Fa> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema: non riesco a convertire i file video mpegts della mia handycam sony in formato mp4, e se ci riesco, li vedo a scatti e senza audio. Ho provato di tutto: mencoder, ffmpeg, transmageddon, arista. Qualcuno mi può per favore aiutare? È già 4 giorni che non so dove battere la testa!
<mibofra> cambia formato in avi
<Fa> Ho provato anche quello ma il risultato è lo stesso...
<Steeler> Fa, hai provato KDENLIVE ?
<Fa> No, adesso provo. Grazie in anticipo!
<Guest73414> rieccomi raga, sono alessio da livecd
<Guest73414> mi si è piallato definitivamente il sistema rimuovendo .xautority o come si scrive, non riesco nemmeno più a loggarmi dall'hd D:
<Guest73414> mibofra, ci sei?? D:
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> ma dovresti riuscire a loggarti :D.
<Guest73414> mibofra, no, mi appare una schermata nera, e la lucina del bloc maiusc continua a lampeggiare
<Guest73414> la ventola parte a 2302738178 e mi tocca spegnere perchè resta lì impiantato :(
<mibofra> dai ctrl + alt + f1
<mibofra> loggati da li
<mibofra> vedi se ce la fai :D .
<Guest73414> comunque mnt era vuota, allora ho cancellatto .xautority dalla home...mi sa che non posso nemmeno andare in tty :(
<mibofra> prova :D .
<Guest73414> mibofra, il fatto è che poi ci metto un'altra mezz'ora ad accedere da livecd -.-' e poi cosa devo fare una volta in tty?? (sono su xchat da livecd)
<mapreri> Guest73414: non ha senso... che cosa hai fatto?
<mapreri> Guest73414: che comando hai fatto _di preciso_?
<Guest73414> mapreri, sudo nautilus sono andato nella home dell'ssd ho fatto ctrl+h per vedere i file nascosti ed ho cancellatto .xauthority
<mapreri> Guest73414: di fatto non serviva usare l'utente root. e poi da dove l'hai cancellato? dovevi andare in /mnt/home/alessio/. ci sei andato? anche se lo cancelli non è un buon motivo per cui debba farti un kernel panic
<Guest73414> mapreri, mnt era completamente vuota, così sono andato in home/alessio e l'ho cancellato
<mapreri> anche se l'hai cancellato da lì non avrebbe dovuto farti nulla.
<mapreri> 'spe che penso che fare Guest73414
<Guest73414> mapreri, avevo fatto un backup di tutti i file escluse le cartelle di configurazione, quindi ho una copia di xauthority di quando il sistema partiva sull'ssd ora la piazzo in home/alessio (dell'ssd e vedo se parte dai) :)
<Guest73414> comunque mnt è vuota sia sull'ssd che sull'hd ora riavvio e ti faccio sapere...
<alessio> ok perfetto, kernel panic risolto, sono uno stupido, avevo tolto e4rat per rimettere unreadhead o come si chiama e giustamente avevo lasciato nel file di configurazione di grub che doveva avviare sto benedetto e4rat :)
<alessio> mapreri, possiamo tornare all'ssd ora ;)
<mapreri> alessio: ah, ho capito perchè hai /mnt vuota. quella direcotry è un punto di mount, che io ti avevo riempito grazie a `sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/`
<alessio> mapreri, ah ok quindi ora?? :D
<mapreri> prova a vederne il contenuto prima e dopo quel comando e vedrai la differenza. ora elimina quel .Xauthority, da utente normale, in /mnt/home/alessio
<mapreri> solo quel file, per favore, che non mi fai venire sensi di colpa :P
<alessio> mapreri, tranquillo ;)
<alessio> mapreri, mnt è ancora vuota D:
<alessio> mapreri, ah ok scusa io sono andato in mnt/mnt
<mapreri> anche dopo il mount?
<alessio> mapreri, ok eliminato, ma è la stessa identica cosa che ho fatto prima, provo ad accedere dall'ssd??
<alessio> mapreri, io sinceramente preferirei fare un bel formattone dell'ssd e clonare l'hd su quest'ultimo :D solo che clonezilla mi rompe le palle dicendo che l'hd di destinazione è più piccolo di quello di origine (pur avendolo ripartizionato O.o)
<mapreri> alessio: umh.. sinceramente anch'io quando trasferisco i sistemi da un disco a un'altro copio e non clono..
<mapreri> alessio: prova ora a riavviare sull'ssd. non hai un'altro pc?
<mapreri> e non sai usare irssi, vero?
<alessio> mapreri, si si, ne ho 5 o 6 di pc, non è quello il problema anche di hd normali sono strapieno masterizzatori usb (siccome sul mio portatile l'ho dovuto togliere per far posto all'hd e l'ssd l'ho messo come memoria principale diciamo)
<alessio> irssi??? no D:
<mapreri> era per averti connesso anche senza interfaccia grafica.
<mapreri> irssi è un client irc da terminale :) alessio
<alessio> mapreri, volendo prendo il pc di mia madre e vado su freenode :)
<mapreri> alessio: prova a riavviare, se ancora non ti va, non ri-riavviare di nuovo sull'hd, ma resta lì e prendi un altro pc. oki?
<alessio> mapreri, ok :)
<alessio> arrivo subito
<alessio> ok rieccomi :)
<alessio> in sessione ospite mi fa loggare, in quella normale nemmeno se lo prego!!! eppure l'account sull'ssd si chiama uguale a quello sull'hd, io sapevo che bastava questo per copiare tutta la home senza avere problemi O.o
<alessio> mibofra, attendo tuoi ordini :D
<mibofra> hai la partizione home con i dati :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, in che senso?? non ti seguo
<alessio> mibofra, ora sono sulla schermata di login (tanto mi rimanda sempre a quella, qualsiasi de scelgo)
<mibofra> dico hai i dati della tua home :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, si, sia sull'hd che sull'ssd, ma cosa dovrei farci??
<mapreri> mibofra: non ha una partizione separata
<mibofra> quale non hai modificato, i dati della ssd o dell'hd :D ?
<mapreri> alessio: sei su un altro pc, come ti ho chiesto?
<alessio> mapreri, si sono sul portatile di mia madre con winzoz
<alessio> mapreri, di partizioni ne ho una per hd...
<mibofra> apsettate
<mibofra> alessio
<alessio> mibofra, i dati dell'hd sono tutti li intatti e il sistema dall'hd parte alla perfezione, era giusto quel e4rat che dava problemi, ma ora ho risolto...ok aspetto :D
<mibofra> mi rispondi ?
<mibofra> allora non va il sistema sull'hd ?
<mapreri> mibofra: va l'hd, ma non accede sull'ssd
<mapreri> mibofra: provo a fargli avviare x da terminale
<alessio> mibofra, il sistema sull'hd va, se non ti ricordi avevo avuto quel kernel panic prima, ma ora ho risolto, il problema è l'ssd che non mi fa accedere
<mibofra> copiati da live  la home così per com'è dall'hd all'ssd
<mibofra> COPIA non SPOSTA .
<mapreri> alessio: l'hai già fatto, no?
<alessio> mibofra, nuovamente??? ovvio che non sposto, sennò se non parte rimango fregato :D
<mapreri> mibofra: spe
<mibofra> se no fai così
<alessio> mapreri, esattamente...
<mibofra> da sudo
<mibofra> su
<mapreri> mibofra: che gli fai fare?
<mibofra> passwd tuo_nome_utente
<alessio> questo da livecd, hd o sessione ospite sull'ssd??
<mibofra> sicuro come la morte va :D .
<mibofra> da tty sull'ssd
<mapreri> sessione ospite non fai un tubo.
<alessio> mibofra, ok accedo in tty allora :)
<mibofra> quando sei dentro dai su un terminale nuovamente
<mibofra> passwd tuo_nome_utente
<mibofra> e via :D .
<alessio> ok fatto
<alessio> ora??
 * mapreri non capisce perchè cambiare password dovrebbe aiutare, mibofra 
<alessio> ho fatto l'accesso da tty e ho dato sudo su...attendo ordini
<mibofra> su era per esprimere che dovevi andare in root XD .
<mibofra> sei in root ?
<alessio> mibofra, si
<alessio> sudo -s o sudo su non sono la stessa cosa??
<mibofra> hai # alla fine ?
<mapreri> nope alessio
<alessio> mibofra, si
<alessio> mapreri, ah ok ._.
<mibofra> allora sei root se hai # alla fine
<mibofra> il tuo nome utente sull'ssd ?
<alessio> mibofra, sono in root anche perchè è root@ALESSIO:/home/alessio#
<alessio> mibofra, alessio
<mibofra> passwd alessio
<mibofra> dagli la nuova password
<alessio> ok ora do ctrl+alt+f7 e faccio l'accesso??
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> esci da tty1
<mibofra> e prova a loggarti con il tuo utente
<alessio> mibofra, nada ._.
<alessio> mi compare una schermata nera per mezzo secondo e mi riporta alla schermata di login di lightdm
<mibofra> accedendo da tty1 ?
<alessio> mibofra, no, accedendo normalmente...
<mibofra> prova da tty1
<alessio> mibofra, da tty mi fa accedere sempre e comunque
<alessio> ah aspè...però mi dice -bash: /home/alessio/ .profile: Permesso negato
<alessio> c'entra qualcosa??? O.o
<mapreri> alessio:  `ls -l .profile` ti dice "-rw-r--r-- 1 alessio alessio"ecc ?
<alessio> no, mi dice, -rw-------- 1 root 675 lug 16 08:52 .profile
<alessio> mapreri, .
<mapreri> alessio: faccio un piccolo coso..
<mapreri> spe
<alessio> mapreri, ogay :)
<mapreri> alessio: se dai `ls -la|grep root` dovresti ottenere una riga sola, è così?
 * mapreri pensava di fare altro, di più complesso di un grep...
<alessio> mapreri, no ottengo una lista lunghissima
<mapreri> umh... che casualmente corrisponde alla stessa che ottieni con `ls -la` alessio ?
<mapreri> più o meno, non cotrollare linea per linea
<alessio> esattamente
<mapreri> hai fatto la copia da root, quando l'hai fatta?
<mapreri> alessio:
<alessio> mapreri, corrisponde perchè la home l'ho copiata pari pari dall'hd
<alessio> mapreri, certo, da livecd e da root
<mapreri> alessio: non dovresti avere file di root nella tua home, in quanto non puoi usarli, molto semplicemente
<alessio> mapreri, almeno credo, se non sbaglio ho dato sudo nautilus e dopo di che ho copiato la home
<alessio> mapreri, quindi??
<mapreri> ora, o cambi proprietario indifferentemente di tutti i file, oppure ricopi la home come si deve (ad esempio con rsync, oppure con cp -a)
<mapreri> alessio:
<alessio> mapreri, ok perfetto, quindi ora accedo da livecd e poi?? copio con rsync???
<mapreri> alessio: prima prova un `sudo chown -R alessio: *`
<mapreri> alessio: però non so se è quello che cerchi. dipende da che tieni nella home. a me non andrebbe bene, a mia madre sì..
<mapreri> intanto fallo come prova
<alessio> mapreri, ok fatto ora??
<mapreri> alessio: `sudo service lightdm restart` quindi prova l'accesso
<alessio> mapreri, nada :(
<mapreri> :\
<mapreri> torna in tty, dai `sudo service lightdm stop` e `startx` dimmi se parte o se ti ritorna qualche errore
<alessio> mapreri, se ricopio la home con rsync, dovrebbe sovrascrivere tutte le cartelle e non fare più storie?? o serve per forza un formattone??
<mapreri> non formatto praticamente mai io
 * mapreri go sfk for about 5 minutes..
<mapreri> afk*
<alessio> mapreri, dice could not update ICEauthority file /home/alessio/.ICEauthority
<mapreri> alessio: eliminalo
<mapreri> rm .ICE...
<mapreri> *senza sudo*
 * mapreri go very afk now :)
<alessio> mapreri, fatto ma niente...non parte ancora :(
 * mapreri is back from afk
<mapreri> alessio: do you obtain the same error?
<alessio> mapreri, esattamente...
<mapreri> alessio: the iceauthority one?
<alessio> mapreri, si :/
 * mapreri switch to Italian
<mapreri> alessio: sei sicuro di averlo eliminato?
<alessio> mapreri, si anche perchè se ridò lo stesso comando mi dice che quel file non esiste
<mapreri> alessio: con ` rm -v .ICEauthority ; ls -la .ICEauthority ` ti da non esistente?
<mapreri> assicurati che hai i permessi giusti della home che non ricordo..
<mapreri> alessio: ls -la .
<mapreri> sorry..
<mapreri> no
<alessio> ah ok ora me l'ha eliminato di nuovo
<mapreri> aspetta ad avviare x
<alessio> do `sudo service lightdm stop` e `startx`??
<alessio> ah ok
<mapreri> alessio: `ls -la . |head -n 2` e verifica che ti dia i permessi tipo "drwxr-xr-x 89 mattia mattia"
<mapreri> (89 non conta)
<alessio> ok me li da
<mapreri> alessio: prova uno startx...
<alessio> mapreri, stesso errore ._.
<mapreri> alessio: `tail -n 100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`
<mapreri> dammi solo il numero del paste, il link ce lo faccio io
<alessio> mapreri, 1227362
<mapreri> alessio: questo è terminato correttamente senza alcun errore.. magari eri sull'uno... dammi quest'altro `tail -n 200 /var/log/Xorg.1.log | pastebinit`
<alessio> mi dice che non esiste O.o
<alessio> mapreri, .
<mapreri> che strano.. sto per finire le idee per questa sera.. prova a riavviare lightdm e vediamo se questa volta si convince. altrimenti riproviamo la copia della home. `sudo serive lightdm restart`
<alessio> mapreri, nada non mi fa loggare
<alessio> mi riporta sempre alla schermata di login di lightdm...accedo da livecd??
<mapreri> alessio: ora vado più cattivo: crea un altro utente e vediamo se questo fa meno lo schizzinoso! `sudo adduser <username>` e segui il comodo wizard :P
<mapreri> quando l'hai fatto riavvia ancora una volta lightdm e riprova
<mapreri> con lui, ovvio
<alessio> mapreri, ah stavo gia accedendo da livecd, in modo tale da "estirpare il male alla radice"
<alessio> mapreri, dai provo come hai detto tu :)
<mapreri> alessio: non è ancora detto qual'è il male :D
<alessio> mapreri, non era mica il fatto che avevo copiato tutto con i diritti di root?? O.o
<alessio> mapreri, cosa significa "stanza n°"???
<mapreri> alessio: quello è imho il motivo più probabile di questo intoppo. infatti con un utente nuovo non hai questi problemi e se ne possono scartare altri (più profondi è alquanto improbabili come pam o accountsservice cazzoni..)
<mapreri> mah, roba unix che nessuno usa più suppongo... alla fine quello usato è nome reale e username. alcuni (rari) programmi pescano il telefono/cellu e l'email, ma è da tanto che non ne vedo uno :)
<alessio> mapreri, ah ok capito :)
<alessio> mapreri, ok loggato :)
<mapreri> oki... ora sei su un'interfaccia grafica, right? well
<alessio> mapreri, perfetto, ora come la copio la home dall'hd?? esatto :)
 * mapreri riordina le proprie idee per sistemare il problema di alessio... loading....
<alessio> mapreri, :D
<mibofra> mapreri: attendere prego ... / 32 % .
<alessio> ahahahahahahahaha
<mapreri> -
<mapreri> \
<mapreri> |
<mapreri>  /
<mapreri> -
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mapreri> taci FloodBotIt1 !
<mapreri> allora..
<alessio> >.<
<mibofra> se arrivato al 99,9 e ti sei bloccato :D ?
<mapreri> direi di ricopiare la home!
<mapreri> mibofra: :D
<alessio> mapreri, ok un metodo infallibile in modo tale da non creare gli stessi casini di prima?? :D
<mapreri> alessio: ora da quell'utente apri un terminale, monta in ro l'altra partizione (per sicurezza), elimina tutto il contenuto di quella attuale, e ricopiamo tutto
<mapreri> alessio: se vuoi riconnetterti da lì fa pure, intanto scrivo
<alessio> mapreri, mi potresti dire comando per comando cosa devo dare?? ho paura di fare danni prendendo iniziative :)
<mapreri> yep, don't worry, ma è sempre buona cosa sapere quello che si scrive :)
<mapreri> `su alessio` (portati sull'emulatore di terminale così sei pià pratico :)
<alessio> mapreri, sono sul terminale now??
<mapreri> da lì dai `sudo -i` (così diventi root)
<mapreri> mount -o ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt/       (monti la partizione dell'hd in ro)
<mapreri> alessio: ??
<mapreri> terminale grafico con l'utente fake che hai creato prima?
<alessio> mi da un errore "alex is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" O.o
<mapreri> alessio: infatti prima devi dare `su alessio` :P
<alessio> su:Autenticazione non riuscita
<mapreri> alessio: eh, metti la password giusta :P
<alessio> ah ok era quella dell'altra account piallato :)
<alessio> mapreri, ora??
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> riscrivo tutto:
<mapreri> su alessio
<mapreri> sudo -i
<mapreri> mount -o ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<mapreri> rm -r /home/alessio/*
<alessio> mapreri, ok ora?? :)
<mapreri> rsync -avH --delete --progress /mnt/home/alessio/ /home/alessio/
<mapreri> nope..
<mapreri> sorry
<mapreri> sorry x2, va bene -.-
<alessio> ok >.<
<mapreri> alessio: ↑
<alessio> mapreri, ok aspettiamo che finisca :)
<mapreri> alessio: avevo il man di rsync aperto e ho visto quel -o (preserv owner) e -g (preserv group) e pensavo ci volesse. poi mi sono accorto che -a li contiene :)
<alessio> mapreri, tanto sono giusto una 20ina di giga, dovrebbe finire subito...ah ah capito (in parte, è un po' tardi per spiegarmi queste cose >.<)
<mapreri> alessio: intanto guarda se il proprietario di quello che ti ha copiato è giusto `ls -la /home/alessio` in un'altro terminale
<mapreri> alessio: se guardi bene ti dice quanti file gli mancano (almeno, quelli che ha contato fin'ora)
<alessio> mapreri, si si lo vedo ;) buona
 * mapreri legge la newsletter " inserire un "mi piace" su Twitter ad " ???
<alessio> mapreri, se un file è rosso significa che non l'ha copiato??
<mapreri> alessio: sull'ls?
<alessio> mapreri, si
<alessio> tanto è groowdown, ci metto mezzo secondo a scaricarlo, era giusto per sapere :)
<alessio> *groovedown
<mapreri> in teoria no. i colori indicano i tipi di file, se regolare, regolare con +x, directory, regolare con +s, regolare con +t, symlink, hardlink, device
<alessio> mapreri, ah ok perfetto allora :)
<mapreri> alessio: suppongo tu abbia capito tutto :D
<alessio> mapreri, ma per aver il sistema identico a quello che ho sull'hd, dovrei copiare tutta la cartella "/" o rischio di far danni??
<alessio> mapreri, perchè ci sono alcuni file di configurazione tipo quello di grub che ho modificato ed essendo passato molto tempo, non posso ricordarmeli tutti :/
<mapreri> ma.. non credo tu faccia danni. ma ormai hai già installato... secondo me è anche meglio reinstallare ogni tanto, in quanto nel ri-personalizzare il sistema si trovano sempre cose nuove :)
<alessio> mapreri, se non si può non fa niente, mi accontento della home, va più che bene, al massimo vado indietro di mesi sia su lffl che su chimerarevo e mi rileggo tutte le guide che mi servono :)
<mapreri> alessio: puoi copiarti i singoli file..
<alessio> mapreri, ok finito di copiare, vediamo come è andata a finire :)
<mapreri> alessio: oppure magari aprofitti per impararti la sintassi di quei file :D
<mapreri> alessio: spe
<alessio> mapreri, ah ok dimmi
<mapreri> elimina quei due stronzi di .ICEauthority e .Xauthority :) oppure (meglio) rinominali: `mv /home/alessio/.ICE* /home/alessio/ICEauthority-bak;mv /home/alessio/.Xauth* /home/alessio/Xauthority-bak`
<mapreri> ovviamente al posto di * puoi usare il tab :)
<alessio> mapreri, ok
<_Kalce_> buona sera a tutti
<mapreri> _Kalce_: 'sera :)
<_Kalce_> ho appena installato il 12.04 e provengo dal 10.04 e certe cose sono un pò diverse...
<mapreri> _Kalce_: più di "certe" se uno guarda in basso...
<alessio> mapreri, faccio il login??
<mapreri> alessio: go!
<mapreri> alessio: dai che 'sta volta va :D
<_Kalce_> dove trovo il sistema di aggiornamento?
<mibofra> ciauz :D .
<alessio> nada -.-'
<_Kalce_> esiste ancora?
<mapreri> _Kalce_: su unity in alto a destra sull'icona dove vai per spegnere c'è la voce "Aggiornamenti disponibili" altrimenti ti si apre quando ne rileva di disponibili (se abilitato, di default), oppure vai nella dash e cerchi "aggiornamenti"..
<mapreri> alessio: :/
<alessio> mapreri, non potrei usare il nuovo utente invece di quello piallato e copiare la home dell'hd???
<mapreri> alessio: mi sta facendo incazzare il tuo computer!
<alessio> mapreri, a chi lo dici...
<mapreri> alessio: è una cosa assurda!
<mapreri> alessio: prova così:
<mapreri> elimina tutta la home di alessio: `rm -r /home/alessio/*` da root, quindi riprova ad accedere..
<_Kalce_> molte grazie
<alessio> mapreri, ci credi se ti dico che non va ancora??? O.O
<alessio> ho dato su alessio, sudo su, rm -r /home/alessio/*
<mapreri> alessio: ?? :o
<alessio> ho fatto l'accesso sull'altro account ma nada ._.
<_Kalce_> e il gestore pacchetti?
<mapreri> alessio: cioè, ora non va neanche l'altro utente?
<alessio> io userei molto volentieri l'account che abbiamo appena creato, almeno si avvia
<alessio> si si l'altro va ;)
<mapreri> _Kalce_: se ti riferisci a synaptic non è più installato di default, sostituito da ubuntu software center, devi installarlo a parte se lo vuoi
<alessio> il fatto è che quando devo disinstallare i software, devo mettere la password dell'utente piallato e non quella con cui sono loggato...formattone is the way ahahahahahaha
<mapreri> alessio: se dai `adduser alex admin` quindi sloggi alex e rietri puoi usare sudo
<mapreri> ma non è questo..
 * mapreri cerca di scervellarsi con la madre dietro che gli urla di andare a letto..
<_Kalce_> mapreri : molte grazie siete sempre preziosissimi
<alessio> mapreri, si lo so, quello era giusto un problema che mi si era presentato rimuovendo dei software da alex :)
<mapreri> _Kalce_: np
<alessio> mapreri, idem, solo che c'è anche mio padre yeaaaaahh
<mapreri> _Kalce_: my pleasure :)
<mapreri> #fuckyeah!
<alessio> mapreri, ma se faccio la copia dell'hd e poi la piazzo sull'ssd (con clonezilla) dovrebbe funzionare???
<mapreri> alessio: riprova a risvuotare la home (dovrebbe sempre metterti file nuovi se provi) quindi torna in tty1, ferma lightdm e dai startx, e dimmi l'errore ora
<mapreri> è assurdo che non possa aggiornare .ICEauthority..
<alessio> mapreri, mi dice che è impossibile svuotarlo, siccome il file o la directory non esiste
<alessio> non devo montare o fare qualcosa??
<mapreri> nope.. svuotare che? .ICEauth?
<alessio> ho fatto l'accesso su alex, ho aperto il terminale, ho dato su alessio, sudo su, rm -r /home/alessio/*
<alessio> e mi dice rm:impossibile rimuovere /home/alessio/* : File o directory non esistente
<mapreri> :\ hai messo l'* prima? magari hai cancellato anche la dir..
<mapreri> ls /home checka se c'è alessio
<alessio> si c'è
<mapreri> allora vuol dire che è vuoto
<mapreri> torna in tty1 `sudo service lightdm stop;startx` alessio
<alessio> mapreri, partito, ma rimane su una schermata con l'immagine di default di ubuntu
<mapreri> alessio: beh, è già un passo avanti.. vuoi dire che non parte unity? con ctrl+alt+t ti si apre un terminale?
<alessio> mapreri, si :D
<alessio> mapreri, ma tanto io uso gnome
<mapreri> alessio: quindi dovrebbe avviarsi gnome. ma intanto dai `unity --replace`
<alessio> mapreri, ok si è avviato :D
<mapreri> bene bene.
<alessio> (la home è vuota però)
<mapreri> alessio: ora torna in tty1, killa tutto con ctrl+c, `sudo service lightdm start` e prova da lì
<alessio> mapreri, nada mi riporta sempre alla schermata di login di lighdtm ._.
<alessio> mapreri, qualsiasi de scelgo mi riporta a quella maledettissima schermata :(
<mapreri> alessio: :\ farei una prova un po' pazza.. cambiare display manager, anche solo temporaneamente... però puoi aspettare 5 minuti che spengo il computer e vado da cellu?
<alessio> mapreri, no problem, se vuoi continuiamo domani...
<alessio> mi dici un orario e io mi connetto ;)
<mapreri> alessio: domani non ci sono, forse giovedì, è un periodo impegnato per me a scuola
<alessio> mapreri, ok...a giovedì allora :D buonanotte ragazzi
<emilihouse> prova
<emilihouse> ciao
<emilihouse> c'è nessuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Cristian> ciao
<luke> buonasera
<Guest15480> ho un problemino..
<Guest15480> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1227616/
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-26
<glpiana> ola
<ghigomatto> giorno...
<ghigomatto> dunque, mi piacerebbe riprendere il discorso lasciato aperto ieri pomeriggio...
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ciao
<Fetentone> Ciao uagliù, ciao cristian_c
<Fetentone> vi sono mancato, eh! Dite la verità... che io per questo sono tornato!
<Fetentone> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> mi son permesso di portare una vuantiera di sfogliatelle perchè venire sempre a mani vuote mi fa sembrare di voler approfittare della room di supporto... e voi sapete bene che noi al Sud ci piace sfruttare solo lo Stato, no la gente :)
<Fetentone> cmq... ho scaricato un programmino per inviare fax.... premetto che mi hanno consigliato un efax
<Fetentone> ma non riesco a mandare fax
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ma non è meglio usare un fax vero?
<Fetentone> cristian_c... nun c'havevo pensato, ma dico davvero!
<Fetentone> e si tanto quanto costa, na 40 di euro ma dura na vita
<cristian_c> Fetentone, cosa usi allora?
<Fetentone> ma che caspita... avete proprio la soluzione a tutti i problemi... siete come i PRETI
<Fetentone> io h oscaricato efax-gtk ma
<Fetentone> ma il tuo consiglio lo seguo al volo... lo vado a prendere un fax
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sì, ma con cosa vuoi usarlo?
<Fetentone> coem con cosa voglio usarlo
<cristian_c> con quale dispositivo?
<Fetentone> no scusa, non capisco... io ho un files e lo voglio inviare... che dispositivo mi serve???
<cristian_c> Fetentone, come vorresti inviarlo?
<cristian_c> tramite cosa?
<Fetentone> tramite internet... questo non lo so... con cosa dovrei inviarlo
<cristian_c> Fetentone, guarda che con l'adsl non puoi inviare fax
<cristian_c> i fax viaggiano sulla rete 56k
<cristian_c> ma non puoi inviare una mail?
<Fetentone> ah! questo non lo sapevo.... si si, posso la mail... era un modo per scoprire altre funzioni
<cristian_c> Fetentone, non credo ti convenga
<Fetentone> e stamattina, da stanotte veramente mi ero 'ngrippato coi fax
<Fetentone> :)
<cristian_c> Fetentone, lol
<cristian_c> Fetentone, o usi un fax vero collegato alla presa telefonica, oppure usi un modem 56k
<cristian_c> il secondo caso è veramente sconsigliato
<cristian_c> su ubuntu
<Ufo13> ragazzi sapete se ci saranno sviluppi su Unity.. A me sembra ancora parecchio indietro rispetto a Cocoa/OSX in quanto a UX :(
<glpiana> !chat | Ufo13
<ubot-it> Ufo13: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ufo13> ok :)
 * nicotano salve
<nicotano> :-)
<ancileddu> salve c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ancileddu
<ubot-it> ancileddu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ancileddu> ok scusa. praticamente dopo faccio partire ubuntu da usb, lo provo e va tutto ok. metto installa e dopo che metto lingua, abilito la rete, e clicco su continua dove c'è scritto installa ubuntu a fianco a windows 7 mi si riavvia il pc e devo rifare tutto da capo.
<ancileddu> quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<K99Brain> ancileddu, hai ancola la iso che hai scaricato?
<ancileddu> sisi certo
<ancileddu> ho provato a scaricare
<K99Brain> ancileddu, prova a controllare il suo md5
<K99Brain> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> ancileddu: hai deframmentao winzoz? c'è abbastanza spazio in winzoz da poter ridurre e creare una partizione per linucs ?
<ancileddu> eh non ho capito come si fa :(
<ancileddu> sisi
<jester-> e pure come indicato da K99Brain
<ancileddu> c'è spazio per tutto
<K99Brain> segui la guida, controlla md5... un riavvio così sa tanto di iso corrotta
<ancileddu> adesso vedo
<ancileddu> grazie intanto
<ancileddu> devo scaricare winMD5sum?
<ancileddu> ho capito bene?xD
<cristian_c> sì
<ancileddu> ok
<ancileddu> mi esce che sono gli stessi
<ancileddu> quindi teoricamente la versione non è corrotta
<cristian_c> ancileddu, errori nella masterizzazione?
<cristian_c> ancileddu, immagino a bassa velocità
<cristian_c> ancileddu, prova l'opzione di controllo difetti cd
<ancileddu> praticamente l'ho fatto con l'usb
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> non so se l'opzione funziona lo stesso
<cristian_c> ancileddu, prova il cd
<ancileddu> praticamente ho formattato la usb
<ancileddu> ùpoi con un programmino gli ho infilato dentro la iso
<ancileddu> (già estratta=
<ancileddu> )
<cristian_c> con quale filesystem l'hai formattata?
<ancileddu> unetbootin si chiama
<cristian_c> con quale filesystem l'hai formattata?
<ancileddu> l'ho formattata col prompt
<ancileddu> non so quale filesystem xD
<cristian_c> lol
<ancileddu> non sono molto bravo con queste cose xD
<cristian_c> ext4, fat32, ntfs?
<ancileddu> mmm
<cristian_c> immagino fat32
<ancileddu> suppongo fat32
<ancileddu> si
<cristian_c> uhm, sembra giusto
<cristian_c> ancileddu, prova a installare da cd
<ancileddu> dimmi che devo fa xD
<ancileddu> masterizzo la iso
<ancileddu> sul cd
<ancileddu> e poi dovrebbe andare
<ancileddu> tranquillamente?
<cristian_c> ancileddu, in genere funziona meglio il cd della usb
<Andrea444r> ragazzi... innanzitutto buongiorno... da poco mi sto destreggiando in lubuntu ma ora vorrei collegare un modem speedtouch330 usb al mio pc. Ho guardato un'infinità di guide ma non  ne ho cavato nulla... qualcuno sa darmi una mano???
<cristian_c> ancileddu, è un vecchio modem adsl?
<Andrea444r> si si
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, hai guardato sul wiki?
<ancileddu> che programma mi consigliate per la masterizzazione della iso?
<Andrea444r> guarda ne ho viste di tutto e credo anche questa....
<jester-> Andrea444r: su winzoz?
<Andrea444r> non credo
<cristian_c> ancileddu, sul wiki c'è una pagina apposita, te la trovo
<ancileddu> ok grazie mill
<cristian_c> ancileddu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> leggila
<sanova> giorno
<Andrea444r> <jester-> <cristian_c> qualunque consiglio lo accetterò
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, su pastebin
<jester-> Andrea444r: tabbato male, eraper ancileddu
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, c'era anche un programma che ti faceva tutto in automatico, ubudsl
<Andrea444r> ma di sto ubudsl ne ho sentito parlare ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo
<ancileddu> quale versione mi consigli di masterizzare? ho la ubuntu 12.04.1 e la precise.windows
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, se vuoi capirci di più digita il comando
<Andrea444r> dammi dammi
<cristian_c> 11:30:52 <cristian_c> Andrea444r, lsusb && lsusb -t
<Andrea444r> da terminale???
<cristian_c> sì
<glpiana> !paste | Andrea444r
<ubot-it> Andrea444r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> col 'coso' collegato
<sanova> ho un problema con lo start della sessione x dell'utente: ho installato ubuntu server 12.04; installato i pacchetti base xorg, openbox e lxpanel; il problema è l'avvio della sessione utente al login in quanto pare non tenere conto nè del file ~/.xinitrc nè del file ~/.xsession. C'è qualche arcano metodo per avviare dei programmi all'avvio della sessione utente?
<Fetentone> cristian_c ccccccccccccccccccccccccccc sono arrivate le sfogliatelle, sono calde calde, staccate un attimo la spina, arrepusatv, che la vita è bella se va assaporata con gusto...
<cristian_c> ancileddu, non ho capito bene la tua domanda
<cristian_c> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea444r> Cristian_c mi sono uscite tutte le periferiche collegate su usb
<cristian_c> usa pastebin come suggerisce glpiana
<Andrea444r> dici a me???
<cristian_c> sì
<Andrea444r> porta pazienza ma non ci capisco nulla :_(
<Fetentone> Che mi consigliate di installare su un i7 1TRam ecc.ecc. Win 3.11 o Dos 11.1? Adda essere veloce assai, voglio na putenza esagerata!
<cristian_c> hai copiato su pastebin
<cristian_c> Fetentone, questo è il canale di supporto
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, hai copiato il risultato su pastebin?
<Andrea444r> credo di si...
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, dopo aver copiato, incolla l'indirizzo del paste
<cristian_c> qui
<Andrea444r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228152/
<cristian_c> così lo posso vedere anch'io
<Andrea444r> così???
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> funziona, ma devi incollarci l'output del comando
<Andrea444r> <cristian_c> posso contattarti in pvt??? sto andando in crisi :'(
<cristian_c> uhm, va bene, anche perché non so se altri possono darti una mano con questo 'coso'
<sanova> nessuno che utilizzi la sessione X per lo startup dei programmi ?
<Andrea444r> Ci sei???
<cristian_c> sanova, che cosa intendi precisametne?
<cristian_c> Andrea444r, non mi hai contattato in pvt, lol
<Andrea444r> ma neanche quello riesco a fare... puoi aprire tu la finestra???
<Andrea444r> portate pazienza e scusate
<sanova> cristian_c: intendo i file xsession per l'esecuzione di comandi all'avvio della sessione: xsession o xinitrc
<sanova> stranamente su ubuntu mi dà parecchi problemi
<cristian_c> sanova, ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> sanova, in modo da avviarli prima dell'inzio della sessioje grafica, giusto?
<cristian_c> *inizio
<sanova> avviarli all'avvio della sessione grafica dopo il login. io li ho sempre inseriti nella home dell'utente così che dopo il login da xdm o gdm venissero eseguiti i comandi elencati nel file ~/.xsession
<sanova> su ubuntu non so perchè ma sta cosa non va
<sanova> volevo capire se è cambiata la logica
<cristian_c> sanova, non puoi suare l'avvio automatico
<glpiana> sanova, che interfaccia avvii?
<cristian_c> *usare
<sanova> glpiana: semplicemente openbox
<glpiana> sanova, openbox ha un suo file di configurazione in cui inserire i programmi da avviare
<sanova> il file appare così:  #!/bin/sh   --> lxpanel & --> exec openbox
<sanova> glpiana: mai usato quel file
<cristian_c> sanova, c'è anche una guida sul wiki (con la parte su openbox)
<cristian_c> te la trovo
<sanova> in ogni caso dovrei essere padrone di stabilire che programmi eseguire durante una sessione x
<cristian_c> sanova, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<gian_> glpiana, ubuntu alternate e ubuntu minimale, sono la stessa cosa?
<sanova> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession    oppure    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103806
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico#Openbox
<glpiana> sanova, .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<cristian_c> c'è anche la guida in italiano
<glpiana> gian_, no
<sanova> ok grazie.. però mi sembra assurdo non parta da .xsession
<sanova> :)
<gian_> il minimale ho capito che devo scaricare quello che mi serve, invece l'alternate?
<gian_> *nel
<glpiana> sanova, ma lanci prima il pannello e poi openbox?
<sanova> cristian_c: la guida che mi hai incollato dice quello che vorrei fare io (e che non va)
<glpiana> gian_, l'alternate ti installa il sistema normale, come fa la live, ma l'installazione non è grafica
<sanova> si prima il pannello poi do l'exec a openbox
<sanova> sempre fatto così anche su debian
<sanova> perchè viene riconosciuto solo un exec
<cristian_c> sanvoa, parli di questo paragrafo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico#Openbox in particolare?
<glpiana> sanova, la guida dice di usare autostart.sh
<cristian_c> infatti
<sanova> quindi vanno lanciati i comandi separati da & e poi si dà l'exec a openbox
<sanova> glpiana: farò così
<gian_> glpiana, una volta installato (non con grafica), si lavora con riga di comando o graficamente?
<glpiana> gian_, una volta installato è come se lo avessi messo con il cd normale. aolo l'installazione è differente
<sanova> ops scusa cristian_c, avevo copioato un link errato
<cristian_c> italians do it better
<sanova> grazie del supporto
<gian_> glpiana, ti domandavo perchè ho letto in giro che l'alternate va bene per sistemi obsoleti con 256mb di ram
<sanova> :D
<nannes> SI gian, diciamo che i pc datati hanno problemi con l'installazione grafica, dato che necessita l'avviamento di un DE... per ovviare a questo inconveniente c'è la alternate, che differisce solo nel **processo d'installazione** (come lo vedi): non più grafico, ma testuale
<nannes> gian_: Inoltre, è altiissimamente consigliato usare Lubuntu in un pc così vecchiozzolo
<ancileddu> di nuovo buongiorno
<nannes> ancileddu: Sardo? :P
<ancileddu> no siciliano
<ancileddu> ho masterizzato il cd
<ancileddu> con l'iso
<ancileddu> solo che quando riavvio
<ancileddu> riparte sempre windows
<ancileddu> non legge il cd dal boot
<ancileddu> sono già entrato nel bios
<cristian_c> ancileddu, hai impostato il boot dal bios?
<cristian_c> ah
<ancileddu> si almenbo credo
<ancileddu> premo f2 all'avvia
<ancileddu> avvio
<ancileddu> e poi
<ancileddu> su boot preferences
<FloodBotIt1> ancileddu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ancileddu> non ricordo cosa esce
<ancileddu> ah scusa
<nannes> !enter | ancileddu , per favore ... ↓
<ubot-it> ancileddu , per favore ... ↓: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ancileddu> okok scusateee xD
<ancileddu> premo f2, poi metto boot preferences (non ricordo cosa esce), e poi metto ai primi posti cd usb ecc ecc e agli ultimi metto l'hd. però continua a partire sempre windows
<cristian_c> ancileddu, prova a ricontrollare il bios per vedere se hai salvato la modifica
<ancileddu> sisi l'ho salvato, ammaccando f10 dice salva e esci
<cristian_c> ricontrolla se è così
<ancileddu> l'ho rifatto 10 volte :( non va
<ancileddu> cristian c'è un modo per postarvi delle immagini o video di quello che mi esce?
<nannes> !image | ancileddu
<ubot-it> ancileddu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ancileddu> ok adesso lo faccio, devo farla per forza con una fotocamera esterna al pc vero? xD
<nannes> ancileddu: Se il sistema è avviato usa stamp
<ancileddu> rieccomi, praticamente i problemi stanno sul pc, adesso vi faccio vedere le foto
<ancileddu> ecco cosa ho nel bios http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/imag0044o.jpg/ praticamente dopo che riavvio mi dice boot from ahci cd e mi parte lo stesso windows. mi ha sempre detto così, significa che windows non lo carica dall'hd vero?non ne sto capendo più niente :(
<nannes> ancileddu: prova ad escluderlo proprio l'hdd, a disabilitarlo
<cristian_c> ho visto l'immagine
<nannes> anche se quello sembra sintomo di cd masterizzato male
<ancileddu> ma quando parte il pc mi ha sempre detto boot from ahci cd
<cristian_c> ancileddu, prova a metterlo dal 6 al 1° posto
<cristian_c> strano cd comunque
<ancileddu> bo, provo a escludere
<cristian_c> no, portalo proprio al primo posto
<nannes> cosa no, sì invece. Escludilo pure, l'hdd
<cristian_c> ah
<ancileddu_> allora, ho provato a escludere l'ahci hdd, e quando ho riavviato mi ha detto: boot from ahci cd: no operating system found. che mi dite di questo errore?
<ancileddu_> non penso sia il cd, in quanto la masterizzazione l'ho fatta per come è scritto sulla wiki: tasto destro masterizza su disco.
<cristian_c> forse il problema è che hai un lettore cd e un hard disk particolari
<cristian_c> ahci
<cristian_c> o meglio il device che li ospita
<ancileddu_> il problema è che ho bisogno di linux, in quanto il prof ha detto che la programmazione dobbiamo farla su linux..
<ancileddu_> che mi dite dell'installer di windows per ubuntu? ho letto che lo sconsigliate..c'è qualche motivo in particolare?
<cristian_c> wubi non è ubuntu
<cristian_c> ci sono vari motivi, googla
<glpiana> ancileddu_, è una installazione che può dare problemi, è difficile intervenirci se da problemi
<cristian_c> glpiana, a questo punto è meglio l'usb
<glpiana> sì, ritengo meglio una live su usb
<glpiana> sempre che si parli di uso sporadico del sistema
<cristian_c> glpiana, anche in quel caso mi pare che l'installazione non vada a buon fine o non gli parta
<ancileddu_> ho già provato con usb, ma ve l'ho detto. quando devo installarlo, metto installa a fianco a windows e il sistema si riavvia e devo rifare da capo.
<glpiana> e che c'entra con l'uso del sistema su live usb?
<cristian_c> ancileddu_, prova con il partizionamento manuale
<glpiana> ancileddu_, hai deframmentato il disco di windows?
<ancileddu_> ho provato ma non riesco, guarda ho due pc diversi davanti, facciamo che provo a installarlo e fare la partizione manuale, se non riesco vi scrivo qua e mi date na mano in tempo reale
<ancileddu_> ok?
<ancileddu_> ho formattato windows ieri, quindi non penso ci sia bisogno di deframmentare
<glpiana> ancileddu_, quindi la risposta è no
<glpiana> ancileddu_, comincia a deframmentare windows, poi ne riparliamo
<ancileddu_> ho già fatto partire l'usb
<glpiana> -.-
<ancileddu_> provo con la partizione manuale
<ancileddu_> se no
<glpiana> come credi
<ancileddu_> provo a deframmentare(scusate l'invio)
<Guest36111> wue!!! ciao, ditemi una cosa. nel eventuale avanzamento da 10.04 a 12 tramite gestore di aggiornamenti ,,,, che cosa va perso????? tipo amarok 1.4 ad esempio che ho su 10.04 e ci tengo.. che dite?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<Andrea444r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228344/
<alessio> buongiorno a tutti :)
<andrea444r> alve... qualcuno sa dirmi se nell'ambiente ubuntu, c'e' un applicazione tipo "risorse di rete" di windows? Mi spiego meglio: vorrei poter visualizzare un pc ubuntu in ambiente windows e viceversa...
<alessio> c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano a clonare un hd da 500gb su un ssd da 120gb??? (lo spazio occupato sull'hd e di 32gb nemmeno)
<ancileddu_> rieccomi..sto facendo la deframmentazione..adesso qualcuno mi da una mano con la partizione manuale?
<ancileddu_>  c'è  nessuno?
<ancileddu_> raga c'è nessuno??aiutatemi pls
<andrea444r> salve... qualcuno sa dirmi se nell'ambiente ubuntu, c'e' un applicazione tipo "risorse di rete" di windows? Mi spiego meglio: vorrei poter visualizzare un pc ubuntu in ambiente windows e viceversa..
<ancileddu_> qualcuno mi da una mano con la partizione manuale?
<giordano> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con la masterizzazione. il Masterizzatore masterizza i DVD dati, finita la masterizzazione quando li inserisco non gli apre e pure i dati sono stati copiati.
<doom_> giordano: masterizzi con brasero?
<andrea444r> salve... qualcuno sa dirmi se nell'ambiente ubuntu, c'e' un applicazione tipo "risorse di rete" di windows? Mi spiego meglio: vorrei poter visualizzare un pc ubuntu in ambiente windows e viceversa..
<giordano> si, ma seguendo dei forum l'ho disistallatoe istallato gmone beker ma il risultato è lo stesso.
<doom_> giordano: i file che devi masterizzare sono molti? hai tante sotto directory? puo essere che se metti tutti i file in uno zip il problema si risolve
<giordano> no sono 7 file .avi di circa 300Mb l'uno.
<glpiana> giordano, io ti consiglio l'uso di k3b
<glpiana> andrea444r, non vedi "esplora rete" nel file browser?
<andrea444r> e dove lo trovo esplora rete???
<glpiana> andrea444r, basta un solo punto interrogativo
<glpiana> andrea444r, nella colonna di sinistra dovrebbe apparirti
<andrea444r> ma in gestione file devo mettere il punto interrogativo???
<glpiana> andrea444r, no, qui devi mettere UN SOLO punto interrogativo
<OverMe> -.-
<andrea444r> ah ok scusate
<andrea444r> quindi dove dovrei trovare esplora rete?
<glpiana> andrea444r, apri nautilus
<glpiana> !image | andrea444r
<ubot-it> andrea444r: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andrea444r> nautilus come si apre???
<glpiana> andrea444r, nautilus, se hai ubuntu, è il file manager
<andrea444r> ho lubuntu
<glpiana> andrea444r, se hai lubuntu perchè hai parlato di ubuntu prima?
<andrea444r> mi saro' confuso :-(
<glpiana> !samba | andrea444r
<ubot-it> andrea444r: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<andrea444r> quindi per lubuntu e'diversa l'operazione???
<andrea444r> non ha interfaccia grafica vero???
<glpiana> andrea444r, e poi nel file manager di lubuntu come indirizzo metti smb:// e vedi se visualizza le reti
<andrea444r> ok si le vede... ma non c'e' qualcosa di meno macchinoso???
<andrea444r> tipo un risorse di rete???
<mach7> salve all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04 non vedo il logo di ubuntu in caricamento ma solo uno schermo nero. dopo alcuni secondi comunque mi esce la schermata di inserimento password
<mach7> volevo sapere se è possibile risolvere questo problema
<mizusan> ciao, ho problemi con la cairo-dock
<glpiana> mizusan, ne prendiamo atto
<matteo__> ciao
<matteo__> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 sul mio pc fisso
<matteo__> l'installazione si conclude bene e mi viene chiesto di togliere il cd e premere enter per riavviare il sistema
<glpiana> matteo__, però?
<matteo__> esegue le operazioni elencate e al riavvio il pc si impianta sulla schermata viola
<glpiana> matteo__, ok, all'avvio vedi il menu dei sistemi da avviare?
<mizusan> glpiana, ciao, trascino dalla scrivania un prog e mi appare nella cairo-dock, poi la cancello dalla scrivania perchè c'è  sulla dock e sparisce anche li...
<matteo__> no
<matteo__> io ho solo ubuntu su questo pc
<glpiana> matteo__, hai solo ubutnu sul pc?
<matteo__> si
<glpiana> matteo__, oki, allora avvia il pc tenendo premuto il tasto shift finchè il menu non appare
<matteo__> ok
<glpiana> mizusan, beh eliminando ciò cui è linkato cairo è normale che sparisca l'icona
<glpiana> mizusan, non puoi trascinare direttamente il .dektop?
<glpiana> *desktop
<glpiana> matteo__, poi premi il tasto "e" per editare la voce che avvia ubutnu
<glpiana> matteo__, dimmi quando ci sei
<mizusan> glpiana, si ma allora come aggiungo un prog alla dock? ho provato usr/bin ma non me la fa mettere
<matteo__> ho riavviato tenendo premuto il tasto shift ma non ha aperto alcun menu, sono arrivato alla solita schermata viola
<mizusan> glpiana, insomma come si aggiunge un lanciatore alla cairo-dock?
<glpiana> matteo__, il tasto shift va tenuto premuto mooolto a lungo
<glpiana> mizusan, boh, non la uso. trascinaci i file .desktop come ti dicevo prima. li trovi in /usr/share/applications/
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie, provo
<sebyrock> ciao a tutti
<matteo__> nulla da fare, passa il bios e si impianta subito sulla schermata viola
<matteo__> per far andare avanti l'installazione ho seguito una guida che mi diceva di disabilitare "nomodeset"
<glpiana> matteo__, quando cominci a premere il tasto shift?
<matteo__> accendo il pc e premo subito il tasto shift
<matteo__> come se dovessi entrare nel bios
<glpiana> matteo__, il destro o il sinistro?
<matteo__> li ho provati entrambi
<glpiana> matteo__, ma lo premi e lo lasci?
<matteo__> lo premo e lo tengo premuto per 1 minuto
<glpiana> matteo__, vabbè, passiamo da live allora. avvia la live col nomodeset e scegli di provare ubuntu. quando ci sei dimmelo
<matteo__> 64 o 32 bit?
<glpiana> matteo__, la stessa che hai installato
<matteo__> per fare il nomodeset premo la barra spaziatrice quando vedo la schermata viola giusto?
<glpiana> matteo__, yes
<matteo__> poi aggiungo nomodeset in fondo alla stringa Boot options?
<glpiana> matteo__, o premi f6 e la selezioni
<matteo__> ok, premo invio o faccio try ubuntu?
<glpiana> matteo__, sì
<matteo__> live avviata
<glpiana> matteo__, apri un terminale
<matteo__> ok
<glpiana> !grub | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> matteo__, apri la guida del ripristino e segui i comandi fino a chroot, poi avvisami
<matteo__> come faccio a capire la partizione dove è installato ubuntu?
<glpiana> matteo__, hai solo ubutnu installato hai detto, giusto?
<glpiana> matteo__, hai creato una home a parte?
<matteo__> ho fatto 3 partizioni
<matteo__> una di swap da 2gb
<matteo__> 1 da 150 per il SO e una da 350 per i dati
<glpiana> matteo__, oki, con il comando sudo fdisk -l che ti ha detto la guida di dare, dovresti vedere la dimensione delle partizioni
<matteo__> qui però mi indica 4 sda
<glpiana> matteo__, una è la partizione estesa, tu guarda quelle indicate come ext4
<matteo__> c'è anche scrito che la partizione 2 non inizia su un physical sector boundary
<matteo__> cmq sono arrivato a "sudo chroot /mnt"
<matteo__> eseguo anche questo comando?
<glpiana> matteo__, sì
<matteo__> ok
 * nicotano salve
<glpiana> matteo__, ora scrivi: nano /etc/default/grub
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> fatto
<glpiana> matteo__, ora cerca la riga che termina con quiet splash. usa le frecce epr muoverti nel file
<matteo__> trovata
<glpiana> matteo__, aggiungici nomodeset
<matteo__> "quiet splash nomodeset"
<matteo__> ?
<glpiana> matteo__, esatto
<matteo__> fatto
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+o per salvare e ctrl+o per uscire da nano
<matteo__> come esco da nano?
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+o per salvare e ctrl+o per uscire da nano
<glpiana> scusa -.-
<glpiana> ctrl+x per uscire
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> ci sono
<glpiana> matteo__, ora scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> anche solo update-grub, non serve sudo
<glpiana> matteo__, poi segui la sequenza di comandi per uscire da chroot triportati nella guida
<matteo__> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<glpiana> matteo__, dallo senza sudo
<matteo__> cannot find a davice for / (is /dev mounted?)
<matteo__> *device
<glpiana> matteo__, quando ottieni questo messaggio?
<matteo__> quando do update-grub senza sudo
<glpiana> matteo__, avevi dato tutti i comandi di mount?
<matteo__> controllo
<glpiana> matteo__, io torno tra 5 minuti
<matteo__> ok va bene
<glpiana> matteo__, scrivi qui per cortesia
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> ho sistemato anche il problema dello schermo aggiornando i driver
<matteo__> ma tutta la procedura che mi hai fatto eseguire cosa fa di preciso?
<glpiana> matteo__, abbimao inserito in grub l'opzione nomodeset
<matteo__> cosa fa questa opzione?
<glpiana> evita che durante il boot venga smanazzato il video, cosa che a volte come nel tuo caso comporta schermata nera
<matteo__> capito, grazie mille di tutto
<marvin_> <glpiana> ciao, 'na domanda...avanzando il sistema operativo da gestore aggiornamenti da 10.04 lts a 12.04 lts secondo te le playlist del amarok e amarok (1.4) stesso....vanno perse????
<glpiana> marvin_, non dovrebbero venire persi
<marvin_> <glpiana>dici che 12.04 accetta amarok1.4
<marvin_> <glpiana>invece riguardo gli altri file, meglio salvare qualcosa prima del upgrade???
<glpiana> marvin_, prima degli upgrade devi sempre farti copi adei tuoi dati
<glpiana> *copia dei
<marvin_> <glpiana>immagino, ma siccome non ho possibilità in questo momento, dici che meglio aspettare e farlo con i datii salvati
<glpiana> marvin_, vedi tu. se qualcosa andasse storto poi come interverresti?
<marvin_> <glpiana>gia' infatti vorrei capire quanto è affidabile fare upgrade, perche avessi la possibilità di salvare i file preferirei installare 12.04 da disco
<pdor> qualcuno mi puo' dare una sistemata al mio fstab? la partizione di swap non viene montata http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1228608/
<pdor> per pieta':)
<glpiana> pdor, dacic l'output di sudo blkid
<glpiana> !paste  | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> glpiana:  e' sopra
<pdor> glpiana: sei tu che mi hai fatto il file per fare partire la mia tv?
<glpiana> pdor, cosa è sopra?
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1228608/
<pdor> il mi ofstab
<glpiana> pdor, io ti ho chiesto un altro comando però
<pdor> ah scusa
<pdor> pero' adesso lo swap l'ho montato da gpartedhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1228617/
<glpiana> pdor, in fstab sostituisci l'UUID di swap con quello reale: /dev/sda2: UUID="8699de50-d79a-4a37-9fab-e28336bb20d8" TYPE="swap"
<glpiana> devo andare
<pdor> glpiana: grazie
<micronpn> ho u problema sul server causato da un power fail durante un aggiornamento; il disco è criptato ora al boot inserisco correttamente le password per decriptarli ma poi mi dice "the disk drive for / is not yet ready or not present" che si può fare?
<s6qw> ciao
<s6qw> avrei un problema con vuze,è come se non riuscisse a comunicare con la rete.
<s6qw> non vorrei spararla grossa ma credo che probabilmente sia proprio così...non riesco ad effettuare ricerche,non riesco a scaricare, e la stima degli utenti in linea riporta il valore "0"..eppure sono connesso..ne è prova inconfutabile il fatto che io stia scrivendo su questa chat.
<s6qw> qualcuno sà dirmi che problemacci ho ed eventualmente fornirmi una soluzione al mio male..? GRAZIE DI QORE :D
<s6qw> grazie per il supporto, molto gentili.
<al2> ciao a tutti, desideravo chiedere se in canale c'è qualcuno che utilizza linux a fini professionali. Il mio scopo è aumentare le conoscenze di linux per arrivare ad una conoscenza da administrator.
<jester-> al2: dipende da cosa intendi per professionale
<al2> jester-, ho sostituito win con linux praticamente per tutto tranne che per i giochi (spero molto in steam). Però da utilizzatore vorrei passare ad un livello superiore. Conoscere La struttura di linux, imparare a compilare, gestire soprattutto le reti e le permission di gestione cartelle o dispositivi e risorse
<al2> Inoltre vorrei imparare ad utilizzare bene Kdenlive, Inkscape e Scribus
<jester-> !wiki | al2  c'è praticamente di tutto, se ti servono spigazoni chiedi
<ubot-it> al2  c'è praticamente di tutto, se ti servono spigazoni chiedi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<al2> jester grazie
<al2> jester desideravo chiederti un'altra cosa. Ho installato nautilus su lubuntu, inoltre ho intallato thunar
<al2> jester-, thunar va bene, in alcuni casi è anche meglio che nautilus
<al2> jester-, nautilus però ha delle caratteristiche che sono veramente ottime.
<al2> jester-, il problema è che però non riesco ad impostare come gestore di file thunar o nautilus per tutto
<al2> jester-, riguardo a nautilus addirittura non lo vedo neanche come icona fra gli applicativi e sono costretto a lanciarlo da terminale
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaah nautilus su Lubuntu D:
<jester-> al2: nannes conosce bene lubuntu
<nannes> mamma mia, è un abominio
<al2> nannes, nautilus su lubuntu funziona!!!
<al2> nannes, pcmanfm è odioso!!! fa un sacco di pastrocchi!! in alcuni casi non vede i file
<nannes> al2: Certo, ma fai perdere a Lubuntu le sue caratteristiche migliori!!
<al2> magari adesso lo miglioreranno...
<nannes> non vede i files? ma quandoooo LOL
<al2> nannes, ma il mio lubuntu fila come un missile.....
<nannes> anzi è uscita la versione 1 da poco, che è perfetta
<al2> versione 1?
<nannes> pcmanfn
<nannes> *fm
<al2> versione 1?
<al2> io ho la 9.01.10
<nannes> Si, uscita esattamente il 23 agosto di quest'anno
<al2> 0.9.10
<al2> scusa ma come mai non ha eseguito l'avanzamento di versione?
<nannes> Hai fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<nannes> !info pcmanfm
<ubot-it> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 203 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<al2> certo super aggiornatissimo
<nannes> asd , nei repo ubuntu non hanno aggiornato. Spè
<nannes> Che cialtroni, però
<nannes> è uscito da quasi 2 mesi
<al2> come posso aggiornare alla 1?
<al2> nannes, ma io con pcmanfm non riesco neanche a vedere le dimensioni e lo spazio libero di una unità....
<nannes> Purtroppo dovrai aspettare che Canonical si svegli a metterla nei repo
<al2> Se aspetto canonical sto fresco
<al2> Vorrei installarmi Debian 7 con lxde
<nannes> lol
<nannes> Senti, in realtà volendo potresti scaricare e compilare .. E' consigliato anche su askubuntu.com
<al2> il mio problema con ubuntu è che non sono mai riuscito a trovare una logica decente per l'utilizzo di Unity o di Gnome 3... semplicemente non riesco a capire la concezione... non riesco neanche a fare le cose più semplici. Poi ho scoperto xubuntu..... e poi Lubuntu... amore a prima vista
<nannes> al2: Ecco qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180986/how-to-install-pcmanfm-1-0
<nannes> Poi, se hai problemi vieni nel chan ubuntu-it-chat, perchè qui vogliono che si usino i repo ufficiali
<nannes> Bravo al2! Lubuntu regna! :P
<al2> nannes, ma su pcmanfm come faccio a vedere le dimensioni e lo spazio occupato e libero? Non me lo permette!
<nannes> al2: Ovvio, tasto destro > proprietà
<nannes> Poi se sai anche personalizzarlo, lo puoi vedere nella barra di stato
<al2> ?
<al2> nannes, con proprietà restituisce dei dati assurdi. tipo dimensione totale del file 131Gb dimensione sul disco 1Tb... (FOLLIA)
<nannes> al2: ?
<nannes> Bah, lo fa solo a te LOL
<nannes> Qui, in qualunque sottocartella ti trovi, ti fa vedere lo spazio libero della partizione corrente PROPRIO sulla barra di stato :)
<nannes> Ed è tutto default :)
<nannes> Vuoi uno screen? lol
<nannes> Spè, entro dall'altro
<test0987> Eccomi (nannes)
<al2> ok
<al2> si ho visto da dove si vede
<test0987> ah quindi non ti serve più, mi hai fatto accendere per nulla XD
<al2> ma non si può mettere tipo come win che mostra una barra (e come kde) con lo spazio utilizzato e alcune info sul disco
<test0987> Scherzo ^^ :P
<al2> noooooooooooo certo che mi serveeee
<al2> e poi sei gentile
<test0987> Allora, prima di tutto devi mettere il focus su
<test0987> gli obiettivi che i devs hanno, per pcmanfm
<test0987> Dunque non puoi aspettarti di default delle funzioni che sprecano ram per nulla
<test0987> Te le devi aggiungere tu
<test0987> Qunidi prima di tutto consiglio di aggiornare alla versione 1 (vedi guida sopra)
<test0987> poi alle personalizzazioni ci pensi dopo :)
<nannes> devs = developers = Sviluppatori
<axm> buonasera
<axm> avrei un paio di domande da fare
<axm> c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<nannes> axm: spara
<axm> ciao nannes
<axm> allora
<axm> ho appena installato ubuntu studio
<al2> ciao axm
<axm> premetto che sono nuovo all'ambiente linuz
<axm> linux
<axm> anzitutto vorrei capire come configurare la mia scheda video in modo da avere una risoluzione di 1280p in modo permanente
<axm> visto che se la imposto manualmente appena riavvio va in automatico il che corrisponde al 1920p
<nannes> axm: Brutta storia, perchè dipende tutto dal modello
<axm> NVIDIA
<axm> X Server
<axm> nannes! E' un Nvidia X Server
<al2> nannes, purtroppo il primo dei due file da scaricare non è più disponibile su soundforge
<axm> nannes! non è un problema settarlo, il problema per me è lasciarlo permanentemente
<nannes> axm: mi servono più info. Spara questo comando (copia incolla sul terminale)
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils && { lspci -k;glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor';cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|egrep "(EE)|(WW)"; }
<axm> nannes! Mi dice : E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<nannes> axm: chiudi il gestore pacchetti o qualsiasi altra app stia usando dpkg
<nannes> poi ridai quel comando,  MA prima aggiungici alla fine  |pastebinit
<nannes> Perchè l'ho dimenticato+
<axm> ok
<daniele__> Ciao, ho un asus n55vz con ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, con windows c'era la possibilità di utilizzare la tecnologia instant on, qualcuno sa se posso usarla anche con ubuntu ?
<nannes> axm: Ah ho letto adesso! Se il problema è solo quello, basta lanciare   nvidia-settings con privilegi root, cambiarla, e salvare
<nannes> axm:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<axm> nannes! Per salvare intendi il tasto "Save to X configuration file"?
<nannes> Yep
<axm> ok
<axm> provo a riavviare
<axm> nannes! a dopo
<axm> e grazie
<al2> nannes, il primo dei due file non si può scaricare
<nannes> vai! P:
<nannes> al2: uh, cercalo altrove
<nannes> al2: Tarballs are not current - for current build install from GIT
<nannes> al2: prendilo con git .. qui le istruzioni http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<nannes> Una volta presi i filez, puoi riseguire la guida di prima ! :P
<al2> nannes, asp ho trovato una ppa per ubuntu
<al2> la deb la accetta la deb-src no
<al2> cavolo
<al2> https://launchpad.net/~mati75/+archive/lubuntu?field.series_filter=precise
<al2> nannes, che ci fa se manca la deb-src?
<nannes> ufffp perchè ppa... -.- Non fidarti e installa tu.. tanto è semplice
<al2> nannes, non te la prendere!!! solo da poco installo io... ti chiedo le cose... per capire perchè fare una cosa e non preferirne un'altra..... ti sfrutto un pò!!! :-P scherzo
<al2> nannes, riavvio! Installazione completata!!!!!!
<al2> nannes, grazie mille!!!
<axm> nannes! Grazie, risolto finalmente!
<axm> nannes! Ci sei?
<nannes> axm: :)
<axm> nannes! avrei un'altro problemino
<giovanni_68> Buonasera a tutti!, vi faccio una domanda: Perche' Ardour gracchia?
<axm> nannes! ovvero l'audio
<nannes> eee non esageriamo mo .. axm, o hai una parente gnocca da offrirmi, oppure accetto denaro
<nannes> LOL
<axm> nannes! per la parente dovresti stare in sicilia, o essere disposto a viaggiare, in caso di denaro beh nn ne ho molto da offrire, per questo ho scelto di usare linux, cmq il mio problema credo che per te sarà semplicissimo, in ambiente win lo farei da me..
<nannes> ahha stavo scherzando eh! :P Cioè, nel senso che quando vengo in Sicilia chiamo tE? xP
<axm> nannes! si tratta del fatto che nn ho più audio da quando ho installato la versione studio
<nannes> mmm
<nannes> axm: lancia l'alsamixer da terminale e guarda i volumi
<axm> nannes! quando vieni ti porto a signorine, promesso..
<axm> nannes! le siciliane vanno matte per gli uomini che risolvono problemi in scioltezza
<axm> nannes! LOL
<nannes> lol
<nannes>  dai fai quella roba
<axm> nannes! come ti dicevo non riesco a capire il perchè sia andato via l'audio
<axm> nannes!il cpu usa come schermo un tv pansonic, ed è collegato tramite cavo hdmi
<axm> nannes! il segnale video passa tranquillamente, quello audio no
<nannes> ooooh ecco è in hdmi
<axm> nannes! se collego le cuffie direttamente al cpu il problema nn c'è
<axm> nannes! dunque l'audio è configurato a dovere
<axm> nannes! ok qual'è il problema con l'hdmi?
<nannes> axm: lspci -k | pastebini
<nannes> t
<nannes> )la t mettila sù)
<axm> nannes! ho fatto
<axm> nannes! cos'è?
<nannes> sono info che mi servono, incolla pure qui il link!
<nannes> Va vedere la lista dell'hardware e i rispettivi moduli del kernel utilizzati. Mi serve per vedere l'audio
<axm> nannes! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228979/
<alessio> sera a tutti, ho provato in tutti i modi a ripristinare quel maledettissimo grub, ma niente da fare. sia seguendo la guida sul wiki dal livecd sia con super grub 2
<alessio> non so più dove sbattere la testa, quando avvio l'so dall'ssd mi appare una schermata nera con scritto "minimal bash-like line editing is supported"
<alessio> tengo a precisare che ho anche installato grub rimuovendo grub2 ma niente ._.
<axm> nannes: Sei ancora li?
<alessio> nannes, eh gia ahahahahahahah non puoi capire quanti santi ho tirato giu
<alessio> ops mi sono confuso, tra l'incazzatura e tutto il resto ero convinto che avesse scritto nannes, pardon :)
<nannes> oddio scusa axm, fra un discorso e l'altro mi son perso XD
<axm> nannes: hai visto il link?
<nannes> axm:  sì, ora dai cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit
<michelefreschi> stavo cervando di attivare il collgamento con il televisore attraverso la prese s-video, ma non trovo nessun comando per attivarla... idee?
<axm> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229016/
<alessio> mi sa che mi sono sputtanato ulteriormente il sistema yeaaaaaahhh :D tanto per cambiare
<alessio> non mi fa più installare grub 2 e nemmeno grub-pc!!!!!!!!!
<michelefreschi> ho provato ad attivare i drivers del produttore della scheda per vedere se con i drivers di nvidia cambiava qualcosa, ma non ci capisco niente...
<nannes> axm: Ok, prima di testare la modifica a quel file fai una cosa:
<nannes> Apri la finestra di gestione audio
<axm> nannes: si ce l'ho davanti..
<nannes> Controlla nel menu a discesa Hardware  se c'è  l'hdmi
<dod> michelefreschi hai attivato i consigliati ?
<michelefreschi> si
<dod> allora dovresti avere un programma della nvidia nel menu che ti permette le impostazioni
<fabiob> ciao, ho questa situazione con eclipse su ubuntu 12.04 http://imagebin.org/229918. Qualc1 sa che significa (dal punto di vista compiz) "allows the special windows to appear offscreen"?
<michelefreschi> solo nvidia x server setting
<michelefreschi> ma non trovo dove attivare altri monitor oltre a quello denominato "portatile"
<dod> la tua scheda video... che roba e'?
<dod> e' un portatile?
<alessio> dod, riesci a darmi  una mano con sto benedetto MBR??? :(
<michelefreschi> portatile: GeForce Go 7400 (GPU 0)
<nannes> axm: Insomma smanetta un po' con quei controlli. Il driver hdmi sembra ci sia, quindi dovrebbe apparirti lì
<dod> michelefreschi e' un portatile il pc?
<michelefreschi> si con scheda GeForce Go 7400 (GPU 0)
<dod> alessio ma nella guida c'e' scritto come fare. ti basta usare un cd con ubuntu da live
<alessio> dod, gia provato ma non va...
<alessio> dod, esce una schermata con scritto "minimal bash-like line editing is supported..."
<axm> nannes: No, c'è solo HDA Nvidia (Alsa Mixer)
<dod> michelefreschi prova a collegare il tv o il monitor alla presa apposita per il monitor ausiliario del portatile, poi riavvii, poi apri il programma di nvidia, ti dovrebbe rilevare il monitor ausiliari, lo imposti di li.
<dod> ti dovrebbe vedere due monitor, e darti le possibilita' di impostazione
<alessio> dod, ho provato anche con supergrub2, ora provo con rescatux e boot reapair disk
<michelefreschi> ok
<nannes> axm: e su "connettore" ^
<nannes> ?
<axm> ricordo proprio che da qui selezionavo prima di installare ubuntu studio, sul ubu 10 era proprio da qui che selezionavo cuffie e altri dispositivi, ora c'è solo sto Alsa Mixer HDA
<dod> alessio, vai di rescatux e' semplice. occhio a indicare l'esatto hd. solo quello.metti l'hd giusto, di solito e' la partizione sda1
<axm> nannes: connettore??
<nannes> axm: Si, il menu connettor
<alessio> dod, su sda1 ho l'ssd e su sdb1 l'hd normale
<dod> alessio hai win su quel pc?
<alessio> dod, ma credo di averlo sputtanato per bene il grub, infatti se do sudo apt-get install grub 2 mi dice che ci sono dei problemi di dipendeza con grub-pc faccio per installare grub-pc e mi dice che servono altri due pacchetti e così via
<alessio> dod, no no solo ubuntu 12.04 lts
<axm> nannes: c'è il menu "interruttori"
<alessio> dod, su tutti e due gli hd c'è ubuntu (anche perchè sull'ssd c'è la copia dell'hd :) )
<dod> hai solo ubuntu, nell'hd o ssd?
<alessio> dod, su tutti e due
<dod> ok da quale booti?
<axm> nannes: dove c'è solo una cosa da selezionare: IEC958
<alessio> dod, se faccio partire l'ssd mi esce una schermata nera con quella frase e devo inserire dei comandi O.o se lo faccio partire dall'hd va liscio come l'olio
<dod> allora stacchi l'hd. manualmente proprio
<dod> imposti il boot da ssd  dal bios
<dod> dopo cdrom
<alessio> dod, ma non è quello il problema, il problema è che devo reinstallare l'MBR sull'ssd...
<dod> metti il cd con rescatux. lui rileva da solo l'unico disco che dovrebbe avere una sola partizione e gli fai installare grub
<alessio> tutto qui, solo che non riesco
<alessio> dod, ok dai provo come hai detto tu
<nannes> axm: mi fai vedere uno screen? per curiosità .. altrimenti teamviewer in tempo reale
<dod> alessio poi
<axm> nannes: come dici tu..
<dod> ti dovrebbe partire il grub dell'ssd, e quindi l'ubuntu su ssd. successivamente rispengi ricolleghi hd e lasci il boot invariato, quando sei dentro l'ubuntu su ssd apri terminale e dai sudo update-grub
<dod> in modo da poter bootare da ssd e avviare anche l'ubuntu su hd
<dod> poi da bios metti boot da hd e ripeti. in modo da poter avviare ubuntu su ssd anche se booti da hd. fine
<alessio> dod, mo devo aspettare che finisce di scaricare...mamma mia quanto sono lenti sti server...ho fatto lo speedtest e vado a 18 Mbps in download e sto scaricando a 200kb/s O.o
<alessio> dod, aspè in che senso ripeto?? metto l'hd e rifaccio partire rescatux??
<dod> alessio la cosa fondamentale e' che quando operi con rescatux al pc ci sia collegato solo l'ssd cosi' non ti puoi sbagliare di partizione e sicuramente non rovini l'hd con ubuntu che funziona. capito?
<alessio> dod, ok, tanto so che la partizione dell'ssd è sda1 e quella dell'hd sdb1 c'è una bella differenza...
<dod> una volta usato rescatux e rimesso il grub su ssd togli il disco di rescatux e te lo dimentichi anche che esiste.
<alessio> dod, ok perfetto :)
<dod> sudo update-grub e' un comando che devi dare sia da ubuntu su ssd quando finalmente partira' che da ubuntu su hd una volta che l'hai ricollegato. rescatux non c'entra niente
<dod> rescatux e' comoda. e' una minidebian.
<alessio> dod, ok il fatto è che se cerco di installare grub2 non me lo fa fare dicendomi che ci sono dei pacchetti danneggiati...
<alessio> dod, può essere perchè io l'avevo installato da ppa grub2, poi ho rimosso sia il repository che il pacchetto ed ora mi da quell'errore??
<alessio> *perchè l'avevo...la stanchezza fa brutti scherzi
<alessio> dod, vabbè io ora vado avanti usando grub e non grub2...poi ci penso, l'importante è far partire il sistema dall'ssd
<alessio> dod, non ci credo forse ho risolto D: ho installato grub2 da ppa e mi ha fatto scegliere la partizione sulla quale installarlo!!!!!!!!!!! speriamo bene, comunque aspetto che finisca di scaricare rescatux per sicurezza :)
<dod> bene
<alessio> dod, almeno ora sono convinto che i vari software di clonazione funzionano se si sanno usare :) il problema risiedeva tutto in quel benedettissimo mbr
<alessio> una volta fatto tutto, cosa devo fare per sistemare al meglio l'ssd?? rimuovere la partizione di swap, attivare il trim e poi?? dod
<dod> no alessio. su ssd non ti so dire.
<dod> cerca qualche guida al proposito
<alessio> dod, ok cercherò in rete al massimo :) grazie comunque per la pazienza
<alessio> dod, nada, vado di rescatux allora
<alessio> dod, perchè rescatux è andato in kernel panic O.o
<alessio> come faccio a spostarmi su un'altra partizione da terminale ed installare grub???
<alessio> devo installare grub sulla partizione sda1, qualcuno può darmi i comandi gia belli che pronti per favore???
<alessio> (posso accedere solo da sdb1)
<pdor> aiut! ero riuscito a vedere qualche canale e a sintonizzar ela mia penna tv 2881 zarlink lanciando Metv come root....(visto che anche i driver li carico come root)...poi durante la scansione c'e' stato un crash e adesso  l'immagine splash e' diventata sfondo  desktop e non riesco a cambiarla...non va piu il menu col tasto destro sul desktop...e non so che altro
<pdor> ciao---ero riuscito a vedere qualche canale e a sintonizzar ela mia penna tv 2881 zarlink lanciando Metv come root....(visto che anche i driver li carico come root)...poi durante la scansione c'e' stato un crash e adesso  l'immagine splash e' diventata sfondo  desktop e non riesco a cambiarla...non va piu il menu col tasto destro sul desktop...e non so che altro
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<_Kalce_> sono passato direttamente dalla versione 10.04 alla 12.04 e nn trovo  la shell
<_Kalce_> scusate nn trovo il terminale
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<_Kalce_> ho appena installato il 12.04 e nn mi ricordo come si installano i plug in per il firefox....
<_Kalce_> anzi pensavo che si facesse aprendo un terminale e scrivendo : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_Kalce_> ma poi mi si è bloccato in una schermata viola dal titolo : Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<_Kalce_> e nn si smuove dal di li
<_Kalce_> che devo fare?
<_Kalce_> enzotib , c6 ? mi hai tolto dai guai  svariate volte.. :-P
<_Kalce_> c' è nessuno???
<ParanoidAndroid> night all
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-27
<glpiana> ola
<duss> giorno a tutti
<duss> appena installato ultima versione di ubuntu ma non riesco a connettermi via wireless...la connessione via ethernet non c'è
<duss> dando su shell il comando iwconfig indica che le connessioni lo e eth0 non hanno etensioni mentre sulla wlan0 sembra tutto disattivato
<duss> per chattare sto usando una connessione a pagamento...costa na cifra help
<nannes> duss: Ci servono più informazioni specifiche sul sistema. Copia e Incolla questo comando sul terminale, tutto intero:
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && { rfkill list all; lspci -k|grep -EiA 3 net; iwconfig; ifconfig; }|pastebinit
<duss> nannes ok ma purtroppo il pc con i problemi non è questo con cui scrivo
<duss> ci metto un pò
<nannes> duss: male, devi usare quello
<nannes> fai così
<duss> aspè...sto usando un a chiavetta internet
<nannes> ti do quest'altro comando che invece di mandarlo us internet ti mette le INFO in un file
<duss> non la riconosce con linux
<nannes> capisco
<nannes> fai questo comando, troverai il file INFOUBUNTU nella tua home . Sai cos'è la home vero? XD
<duss> certo
<duss> nannes, il comando?
<mizusan> ciao, ho un digital photo frame, riconosciuto da lsusb ma non visibile come cartella, come lo monto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1229980/
<nannes> duss: eccolo ↓
<nannes> { rfkill list all; lspci -k|grep -EiA 3 net; sudo iwconfig; sudo ifconfig; }>~/INFOUBUNTU
<nannes> mizusan: Non ci puoi dare almeno il modello?
<mizusan> nannes, non lo so me l'hanno regalato, penso roba cinese, non c'è la marca...
<nannes> mizusan: Incolla la sua riga di lsusb
<mizusan> nannes, fatto, vedi sopra
<mizusan> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1229980/
<nannes> mizusan: I normali dispositivi di archiviazione deve riconoscerli da solo
<nannes> Quindi 1) o non lo è, e usa qualche sistema specifico  2)hai un gran problema al sistema
<duss> nannes, ok fatto. Rispo: non wireless extensions su entrambi
<nannes> duss: non m'importa, tu incollalo su pastebin, e fregatene del contenuto XD
<mizusan> nannes, spiegati che sia un photo frame ne sono sicuro, e il sistema è ok
<nannes> !paste | duss
<ubot-it> duss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<duss> nannes, ma manca la connessione su quel pc
<nannes> duss: e metti una diavolaccio di pennina, e prendi quel file xD
<nannes> Ci vuole molto?
<nannes> :P
<nannes> duss: Oppure, non hai un cavo LAN da collegare al modem, invece di usare la wireless? giusto per risolvere il problema e poi via
<duss> purtroppo no, solo sta chiavetta del...
<duss> qui sembra che riconosca tutto ma che non sia stato attivato
<glpiana> ola
<nannes> mizusan: Devi provare con gphoto2, un software adatto alle tavolette grafiche.. nella lista dei dispositivi supportati c'è anche quello
<nannes> mizusan: sudo apt-get install gphoto2
<nannes> !info gphoto2
<ubot-it> gphoto2 (source: gphoto2): The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.11-2 (precise), package size 235 kB, installed size 1010 kB
<nannes> mizusan: ping! ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<mizusan> nannes, ora si, provo
<stingher> buongiorno
<stingher> avrei bisogno d'aiuto nell'installazione dell'IDE di Arduino
<cristian_c> stingher, il programma si trova nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<stingher> sono andato nel software center e non l'ho trovato con la ricerca
<stingher> arduino è questo, devo installare il programma
<stingher> http://www.arduino.cc/
<stingher> sul sito ufficiale mi fa scaricare un file .tgz
<mizusan> nannes, non me lo installa, ne provo un altro dal soft cent
<cristian_c> !chat | stingher
<ubot-it> stingher: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> stingher, su questo chan invece c'è il supporto solo a programmi presenti nei repo
<stingher> ah, ok
<nannes> mizusan: Che versione hai di Ubuntu ?!?!
<cristian_c> quindi potresti anche domandarlo nell'altro canale
<mizusan> nannes, 12.04
<nannes> mizusan: Apri synaptic, vai su Opzioni>Repository e abilita i repository Extra
<nannes> Poi premi su "aggiorna" e cerca di nuovo gphoto2 ;)
<mizusan> nannes, extra? multiverse...restricted...
<mizusan> nannes, li ho gà tutti spuntati e dato update ti pasto...
<mizusan> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230039/
<mizusan> nannes, ho ridato il comanto e me lo da gia installato, ma non lo trovo con la dash
<nannes> mizusan: Tutto ok , è installato, ed è da console
<nannes> apri il terminale
<mizusan> ...
<mizusan> ok
<nannes> mizusan: gphoto2 --list-ports
<al2> nannes, ciao! innanitutto grazie per ieri, ho aggiornato pcmanfm alla versione 1.0.1 e funziona meglio. Non funziona però il taglia incolla.
<al2> nannes, se taglio e incollo non funziona nulla, se copio e incollo e poi cancello il file originario và. suggerimenti?
<nannes> al2: impossibile. Io l'ho aggiornato proprio dopo di te, ieri, e da me funziona tutto xD
<mizusan> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230068/
<nannes> Io te l'ho detto di non installarlo da repo esterni al2
<nannes> Io ho scaricato i sorgenti e compilato tutto
<al2> nannes, è proprio la funzione taglia che non va.
<nannes> al2: a me v
<nannes> a
<al2> posso sovrascrivere il pcmanfm installato con quello da compilare?
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> disinstallalo. ORA.
<nannes> lol
<al2> ehm..... come? apt-get remove pcmanfm?
<nannes> purge
<al2> giusto per imparare qualcosa ... ma che differenza passa fra remove e purge?
<nannes> mizusan:  gphoto2 --auto-detect && gphoto2 --summary
<al2> nannes, a quel comando dice I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<al2>   lubuntu-core* lubuntu-default-settings* lubuntu-desktop* lxde* lxde-core*
<al2>   pcmanfm*
<nannes> al2: man apt-get  :P :P
<nannes> al2: ma nooooo
<nannes> che guaio porca zozza
<nannes> io te l'ho detto di non usare quei repo del cavolo
<nannes> prova ad installare sopra
<al2> ma che succede???
<nannes> (ovviamente cancella i filez già presenti a mano)
<mizusan> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230074/
<nannes> al2: Non premere SI per continuare, o dovrai salutare il tuo lubuntu XD
<nannes> rimarrai senza interfaccia grafica xD
<al2> mmmm mi sono incasinato.
<al2> per installarci sopra... cosa devo fare?
<nannes> mizusan: gphoto2 --list-files
<nannes> uffff che casino, perchè non mi hai ascoltato? -.- Adesso ho il dubbio, non so se fartelo fare o no, perchè magari alcuni filez della vecchia rimangono
<nannes> al2: L'hai installato da molto Lubuntu? Hai molte configurazioni/dati/robavaria dentro?
<mizusan> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230081/
<ancileddu> ciao a tutti chi mi da una mano con la partizione manuale??
<nannes> mizusan: funziona :) cosa devi fare?
<glpiana> ancileddu, speiga che problemi incontri
<al2> nannes, si ho una marea di personalizzazioni...
<glpiana> *spiega
<nannes> !info gtkam
<ubot-it> gtkam (source: gtkam): application for retrieving media from digital cameras. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.18-1 (precise), package size 439 kB, installed size 1250 kB
<mizusan> nannes, ho visto ma vorrei poter togliere e mettere foto quando mi va... è possibile?
<nannes> mizusan: Certo. Se non sbaglio hanno fatto anche un'interfaccia grafica.. il pacchetto che ho scritto sopra.
<nannes> Spè, scrivi uqesto comando:
<ancileddu> glpiana ieri mi avevi detto di fare la  deframmentazione, l'ho fatta ma continua a non funzionare nulla. l'ultima spiaggia è l'istallazione con la partizione manuale ma non capisco come devo fare, puoi seguirmi passo passo?
<nannes> !info libgphoto2
<ubot-it> Package libgphoto2 does not exist in precise
<glpiana> !gparted | ancileddu questa l'hai letta?
<ubot-it> ancileddu questa l'hai letta?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<nannes> mizusan: sudo apt-get install gtkam
<ancileddu> si ma nel mio pc ci sono già 4 partizioni o.o e non c'è nessun esempio con 4 partizioni e non so come devo fa..
<glpiana> ancileddu, aspetta, oltre a 4 partizioni primarie non puoi andare
<glpiana> al2, puoi dirmi che repository hai utilizzato?
<ancileddu> glpiana non c'è un modo per parlare in privato?così  mi confondo..
<cristian_c> glpiana, forse si risolve con il metodo della partizione estesa e quelle logiche
<al2> nannes, https://launchpad.net/~mati75/+archive/lubuntu?field.series_filter=precise
<cristian_c> cioè una partizione estesa che comprende più partizioni logiche
<al2> cristian_c, si hai ragione. una due primarie e una estesa con più logiche
<al2> io ho 12 sistemi operativi sul pc!
<nannes> al2: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:mati75/archive
<cristian_c> al2, complimenti! Un record :d
<al2> cristian_c, in realtà uso solo lubuntu!!!! unica!
<cristian_c> lol
<al2> nannes, sei un grande....cavolo
<al2> nannes, cioè sei un GRANDE.          Cavolo sta per lo stupore
<nannes> me l'ha ricordato il glpian!
<ancileddu> guardate mo provo a fare partire l'installazione quando devo fare la partizione vi mando una foto ok??
<nannes> *a
<glpiana> ancileddu, oki, usa imagebin
<glpiana> !imagebin | ancileddu
<ubot-it> ancileddu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nannes> al2: Riavvia lxde e guarda se è tornato alla 0.99
<mizusan> nannes, fatto, partito, riconosce il disp ma quando vado x entrare mi dice "impossibile inizializzare la fotocamera"
<al2> nannes, ho riavviato la sessione. basta?
<nannes> al2: controlla pcmanfm
<al2> nannes, sempre versione 1.0.1
<al2> nannes, ora la funziona taglia e incolla và
<al2> nannes, O.O
<nannes> perchè ho sbagliato stringa XD
<nannes> fai questo
<al2> nannes, ora và!
<al2> nannes, ma non abbiamo fatto nulla!
<nannes> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:mati75/lubuntu
<nannes> spèspèspè lol ora ti va?!? ma lool secondo me sei tu che non sai fare taglia/incolla XD
<nannes> scherzo:)
<al2> nannes, non riesco a tenere bene in mano la forbice!!!! :-P
<al2> mi scivola!!!
<al2> nannes, allora non la toglio più lascio il mondo come sta
<nannes> -.-'
<al2> nannes, ahhhhh una cosa, quando da pcman disattivo un archivio removibile, tipo un disco esterno il disco viene smontato ma la dicitura resta li
<al2> con thuna o nautilus il disco sparisce dalle risorse
<nannes> mizusan: avvialo da terminale: controlla se ha una modalità debug, è meglio
<nannes> così si vede l'errore
<nannes> al2: ma vui essere fucilato? lol
<nannes> queste richieste?
<al2> nannes, per cui anche se vedo chiaramente che è smontato non so se rimuoverlo in quel modo può creare problemi
<al2> nannes, è meglio che i dubbi me li toglio tuttiiiiii!!!!!
<ancileddu> glpiana l'installazione è partita..mo faccio la foto..
<glpiana> ancileddu, ok
<mizusan> nannes, il comando da terminale? ...neofita...
<nannes> al2: assolutamente no, quando è smontato sparisce l'iconcina grigia con la freccia, sulla destra
<nannes> (destra della scritta)
<nannes> se non c'è, non è montato. In caso contrario, è montato
<nannes> lol sembra di spiegarlo ad un bambino
<al2> nannes, si è vero. ma equivale alla rimozione sicura di windows?
<nannes> *mi
<nannes> al2: certo -.-
<al2> nannes, mi spiego. se lo faccio da thunar su una chiavetta usb, la luce della penna si spegne. se lo faccio da nautiul anche. se lo faccio da pcman invece la chiavetta rimane con la luce accesa. per cui credo che a livello di alimentazione tolta cambia qualcosa
<al2> nannes, magari no ma io vedo solo le differenze fra gestori e non vorrei fare casini...
<al2> nannes, per cui da pcman smonta la chiavetta ma la luce rimane accesa. può creare problemi di mancata scrittura e magari rendere la chiavetta inutilizzabile?
<mizusan> nannes, ho dato questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230109/
<ancileddu> glpiana queste sono le mie partizioni. http://i48.tinypic.com/30218o6.jpg dimmi che devo fa se puoi..
<ancileddu> glpiana hai visto?
<glpiana> ancileddu, ora guardo
<ancileddu> ok scusa
<glpiana> ancileddu, son tutte primarie, non puoi aggiungere più nulla a quelle partizioni, a meno di cancellare almeno l'ultima
<ancileddu> dimmi cosa devo fare e io la faccio
<nannes> al2: Ma scusa, devi aspettare qualche secondo prima. E invece la voce "espelli" non c'è?
<glpiana> ancileddu, in sda4, l'utlima delle 4 partizioni, hai 3 giga abbondanti di roba. non puoi provvedere a sgomberarla?
<ancileddu> mo vedo subito
<nannes> mizusan: No, io parlavo di quello con l'interfaccia grafica :)
<nannes> mizusan: anzi, per curiosità prova se con gphoto2 --get-all-files  ti scarica i files
<nannes> mizusan: Poi, fatto quello, cerca di nuovo la modalità debug, ma stavolta su  gtkam  , non su gphoto
<ancileddu> glpiana c'erano solo 100mb occupati..magari quei 3gb sono occupati dai file di ripristino
<glpiana> ancileddu, non so dirti, io mi son limitato a guardare quello che hai postato
<glpiana> ancileddu, hai controllato quella da 75 giga?
<ancileddu> si ma in realtà non sono 75gb..guarda qui
<mizusan> nennes, le ha scaricate, ma ora sembra andare anche l'interfaccia
<mizusan> nannes, le ha scaricate, ma ora sembra andare anche l'interfaccia
<nannes> oh bien
<nannes> mizusan: La prossima volta, puoi direttamente montarla
<mizusan> nannes, grazie :-)
<nannes> sudo mkdir /media/photoview && sudo gphotofs /media/photoview
<nannes> mizusan: di nulla :P
<ancileddu> glpiana guarda un pò http://i49.tinypic.com/2eyfccy.jpg
<glpiana> ancileddu, sì, ok. però non so dirti se puoi privarti di quella partizione. non vorrei la cosa desse poi problemi al tuo windows
<ancileddu> visto che in D: non c'è nulla non potremmo accorpare d con c e quindi avere una partizione libera?
<glpiana> ancileddu, che intendi per accorpare?
<ancileddu> al posto di avere c da 216gb e d da 66.98 gb, avere una part c da 216+66.98
<nannes> unire
<glpiana> ancileddu, comunque, anche lì da windows, se vuoi puoi provare a rimuovere d: e poi a riavviare. se il sistema funziona senza problemi procedi poi con l'installazione di ubuntu, che a questo punto non dovrebbe darti problemi
<glpiana> ancileddu, non so come unire due partizioni di windows, sorry
<ancileddu> mmm come faccio a eliminare d?
<ancileddu> fatto
<ancileddu> devo lasciarla
<nannes> ancileddu: Per unire basta che togli D e allarghi C
<ancileddu> come memoria non allocataq?
<pdor> ciao ...ho fatto partire metv come root e va in crash durante la scansione , pero funziona in parte....lo sfondo di splash di xubuntu e' diventato lo sfondo e non riesco a cambiarlo...e non va piu il menu dal tasto destro sul desktop....
<glpiana> nannes, che senso a fargli allargare c se deve mettere ubutnu?
<glpiana> nannes, glila fai allargare per fargliela restringere dopo? :D
<nannes> glpiana: Veramente non ho mica seguito il discorso
<nannes> Lui ha chiesto come fare a unire
<cristian_c> pdo, le due cose sono collegate?
<nannes> tu hai detto che non lo sai
<nannes> e io gli ho detto come
<nannes> non ho letto il resto xD
<glpiana> nannes, unire i contenuti è diverso da eliminare e allargare lo spazio, imho
<pdor> credo di si e' sucesso dopo il crash
<ancileddu> ahah xD cmq non dovrebbe crearselo solo lo spazio ubuntu?
<nannes> glpiana: Ma lui intendeva le partizioni credo non volesse salvare i contenuti
<nannes> e poi si sà che un backup va fatto comunque in questi casil.
<pdor> e continua ad andare in crash se scansiono italia
<nannes> *casi
<cristian_c> pdor, strano, che procedura hai seguito?
<pdor> uno di voi mi ha fatto uno sricpt che carica la penna tv 2881
<pdor> ha funzionato per un po poi ho fatto dei casini ...non va nemmeno il cestino e il maouse si impunta
<ancileddu> finalmente sembra che funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> pdor, dubito che su questo chan qualcuno abbia fatto una cosa del genere
<pdor> tra le altre cose ho ripristinato grub a naso....e non attivava piu lo swap
<cristian_c> pdor, che casini hai fatto?
<pdor> certo che lo ha fatto...io non sono mica capace
<nannes> mah, quello è solo un guadagno in velocità, ahha
<pdor> non mi ricordo chi
<pdor> ehm di tutto..
<cristian_c> pdor, ma su questo chan non si passano script fatti da altri utenti, quindi lo escludo
<cristian_c> qui si da soltanto supporto ai pacchetti dei repo ufficiali
<pdor> me lo avete fatto voi lo script credo
<cristian_c> magari sull'altro chan
<pdor> era ufficiale
<MaLa> Buongiorno
<cristian_c> pdor, una modifica a un programma non è ufficiale
<cristian_c> comunque sarebbe importante capire che cosa intendi con tutto, in modo da ripristinare
<pdor> cristian_c: non ci vedo niente di strano....la cosa piu tosta che ho fatto e' stato copiare la partizione con gparted e poi ripristinarla
<pdor> ma mesi fa
<pdor> dopo non e' piu andato granche bene:)
<MaLa> Ho notato che la compressione con 7z non permette lo split in file maggiori di 2,1 GB. Dove posso trovare risposta a questo mio problema? Potete anche re-indirizzarmi al canale giusto
<pdor> cristian_c: ti arrendi?
<cristian_c> pdor, non ho neanche capito, quali operazioni hai svolto prima del crash
<cristian_c> senza ','
<cristian_c> MaLa, hai selzionato 'Split file' dal menù File?
<pdor> a parte caricare e ricaricare lo script cambiando il numero della scheda niente
<pdor> immediatamente prima
<cristian_c> e prima ancora?
<pdor> il problema nativo e' cmq il fatto che ho cancellato lapartizione e la ho ripristinata
<MaLa> cristian_c: Si si, ho Cliccato su "Comprimi..." e poi ho selezionato "7z" e impostato come valore di split "3500" MB, ma splitta sempre e solo a 2,1GB
<pdor> perche' avevo installato bactrac
<pdor> cristian_c: non avevo mai lanciato metv come root prima...
<pdor> reinstallare xubuntu-desktop?
<cristian_c> pdor, sì, se il problema riguarda l'ambiente grafico
<pdor> anche ma non solo
<cristian_c> fai una prova
<pdor> e il cestino che non si trova piu?
<cristian_c> sarà sempre un problema di thunar
<cristian_c> quindi xubuntu-desktop contiene anche il pacchetto thunar se non sbaglio
<pdor> ho gia' reinstallato giorni fa per altri problemi che si sono in pare risolti
<pdor> reinstallare e purgaree thunar?
<it-39> ciao a tutti ho un grosso problema con un hard disk esterno western digital da 1 tb ubuntu all'improvviso non lo vede piu' come posso risolvere? grazie
<glpiana> pdor, resetta xfce rinominando la directory .config/xfce4
<glpiana> it-39, se il disco è collegato scollegalo. riattaccalo e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | it-39
<ubot-it> it-39: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<it-39> grazie glpiana provo
<pdor> glpiana: devo farlo da live?
<cristian_c> pdor, a questo punto tutto xubuntu-desktop, visto che è afflitto anche da altri problemi
<pdor> la rinomino con un quasiasi no?
<glpiana> pdor, no, se dai ctrl+ alt+ f1 e passi in console, dopo il login testuale scrivi: mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old
<cristian_c> ah, non avevo letto ciò che ha scritto glpiana, scusate
<glpiana> pdor, poi ctrl+alt+f7 e torni alla grafica. esci (magari termina la sessione prima, ma è indifferente) e riesegui il login
<it-39> fatto glpiana  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230161/
<glpiana> it-39, da errore di input output... sa di rotto o comuqnue di roba da riformattare. hai dati da recuperare?
<pdor> glpiana: dunque ctrl+ alt+ f1 scrivo in terminale  mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old e poi ctrl+alt+f7?
<glpiana> pdor, sì, per tornare in grafica. oppure scrivi: sudo reboot e riavvii il sistema
<it-39> si glpiana  diversi dati importanti e mo come faccio? :(
<pdor> brrrr :)
<glpiana> it-39, puoi cercare di recuperarli con photorec e testdisk. devi però avere spazio disponibile sul disco
<ancileddu> ma è normale che per ridimensionare una partizione ci mette così tanto??
<cristian_c> ancileddu, se contemporaneamente le sposta, credo di sì
<it-39> intendi spazio su un altro disco?
<MaLa> @cristian_c: hai un'idea da cosa possa esser dovuto il mio problema con lo split?
<glpiana> ancileddu, ridimensionare? che stai ridimensionando? non c'era già lo spazio libero?
<cristian_c> MaLa, hai aperto la finestra Split file?
<MaLa> @cristian_c: la mia precedente risposta diceva: "cristian_c: Si si, ho Cliccato su "Comprimi..." e poi ho selezionato "7z" e impostato come valore di split "3500" MB, ma splitta sempre e solo a 2,1GB"
<ancileddu> no praticamente la partizione c era di 280 gb piu o meno e l'ho divisa da ubuntu stesso quando mi dice di scegliere quanto spazio dare a ubuntu
<it-39> mi interessa recuperare dei file excel molto importanti il resto lo sacrifico :( come procedo? per favore seguimi
<cristian_c> MaLa, ok, ora ho letto
<glpiana> it-39, non credo tu possa "mirare " ad alcuni file in particolare. comincia a installare testdisk
<it-39> fatto glpiana
<it-39> installato
<cristian_c> MaLa, estensione dei file?
<ancileddu> grazie a tutti io vado ciaociao
<MaLa> una ISO di Linux DEBIAN
<MaLa> <cristian_c> , una ISO di Linux DEBIAN (questa è una prova di contatti)
<glpiana> it-39, contiene anche photorec. avvia testdisk e vedi cosa permette di fare
<glpiana> it-39, se non è quello che recupera i dati, avvia photorec
<MaLa> !say una ISO di DEBIAN to <cristian_c>
<it-39> ma dove lo ha messo sto test disk :( provo ad avviarlo da terminale
<pdor> glpiana: arrrrghhhh i miei pannelli personalizzatissimiiii :) li posso recuperare? lo sfondo e' cambiato ma il menu da tasto destro non va ancora
<MaLa> avrà funzionato il mio "say"?
<cristian_c> sì, sto guardando
<pdor> glpiana: se e' una cosa velocissima ...se no li rifaccio
<cristian_c> MaLa, ho trovato qualcosa
<glpiana> pdor, i pannelli saranno nella vecchi xfce4_old se proprio ti servono
<pdor> mi sa che il maus non si impunta piu
<it-39> glpiana  testdisk vede dev/sdb - 2199 gb /2048 gib
<it-39> e normale per un disco da 1 tb?
<cristian_c> MaLa, letto in query?
<pdor> glpiana: cosa ho appena fatto? resettato la grafica?
<glpiana> it-39, non te lo so dire, non ho tutta sta pratica con sti programmi. li uso come un capra pigiango avanti avanti ok in pratica
<glpiana> pdor, sì, resettato le impostazioni. ma se non ha risolto, leva la nuova xfce4 e rimettici la tua
<pdor> ma se il maus non si impunta piu non e' meglio che la tengo?
<glpiana> pdor, ah se qualcosa è cambiato tienila
<pdor> mi sa che anche il problema del cestino mi fa casini....non mi fa cancellare ...posso fare solo shift-canc
<pdor> non e' bello
<it-39> glpiana sta effettuando una scansione di tutti gli lba ma restituisce sempre read error
<pdor> forse ho cancellato il trash ..ehm
<glpiana> it-39, sempre con testdisk?
<it-39> si
<glpiana> it-39, prova invece con photorec
<pdor> photorec serve anche per trovare file normali o solo foto?
<glpiana> documenti in genere
<it-39> mi chiedo ma da ubuntu e possibile lanciare tipo chkdsk ?
<glpiana> it-39, per ntfs?
<it-39> si
<pdor> avrei perso anche una partizione con dentro virtualbox e i backup dei cellulari
<glpiana> it-39, in ntfs-3g ci sono dei programmi per ntfs. ma essendo filesystem proprietario di microsoft, seconod me fai prima a farlo da windows
<glpiana> pdor, non so dirti se va bene per quei file
<it-39> windows non me lo vede piu' :)
<pdor> it-39 usa gestore disco
<it-39> pdor non lo vede
<pdor> possibile?
<it-39> si
<pdor> ha non e' montato?
<it-39> non lo vede propio
<it-39> e test disk da ubuntu lo vede con capacita' errata a quanto pare
<pdor> allora c'e' gruossa crisi
<pdor> controllare da gparted?
<it-39> potorec lo vede uguale da 2199 GB e con partizione unknow
<TaLaDo> it-39, riformattalo con windows
<TaLaDo> hai fatto casini con le partizioni e ora non vede più niente
<pdor> gparted fa una marea di cose...copia..controlla...
<it-39> veramente cercavo di recuperare qualche dato TaLaDo
<pdor> gparted recupera anche i dati
<pdor> a volte
<pdor> ma forse per ntfs no
<pdor> serve un pacchetto aggiuntivo crdo
<pdor> per il recupero dati con gparted
<pdor> a me non ha funzionato pero
<pdor> :)
<TaLaDo> it-39, devi lavorare con windows e forse riesci a recuperare qualcosa
<pdor> prova ontrack recovery se lavori da winzoz
<it-39> gparted non me lo vede
<it-39> ma scusate siccome e' usb dovrebbe restituire dev hda?
<pdor> no sdb
<pdor> o hdb boh
<cristian_c> h sono i vecchi dischi ide
<cristian_c> s sono i dischi sata, ormai di default
<cristian_c> cioè è la nuova convenzione da qualche anno
<it-39> questo e' sata con adattatore usb
<cristian_c> quindi sda, sdb sdc e così via
<it-39> gparted da errore di imput /output su dev/sdb
<pdor> se non lo vede gparted mi arrendo...io smonterei e monterei dentro a un pc all'ide
<TaLaDo> -.-
<pdor> ah lo vede
 * nannes ha sonno
<nannes> a più tardi
<it-39> ma da questo errore
<it-39> che faccio?
<TaLaDo> it-39, ma stai prendendo in giro?
<it-39> in che senso talado
<cristian_c> it-39, cosa c'è su sdb?
<TaLaDo> it-39, ti si dice che se vuoi rislvere o tentare ... devi usare windows
<TaLaDo> it-39, e tu continui con gparted...  fai come credi
<it-39> cristian _c  cosa intendi ?
<pdor> ok sto zitto la prossima volta...volevo aiutare...glielo ho detto io di gparted ehm
<it-39> talado windows non lo vede
<TaLaDo> it-39, non viene visto da niente quel disco?
<jester-> è usb alimentato da usb?
<cristian_c> it--39, che partizioni ci sono?
<it-39> scusate possiamo ripartire da capo con calma ... non ci sto capendo piu' nulla
<it-39> e usb alimentato esternamente
<jester-> se è alimentato da usb facile che la piastra non ce lfa
<it-39> cristian_c la partizione originale western digital credo ntfs
<TaLaDo> si ma se ha sputtanato la tabella ....
<it-39> non e' alimentato da usb ha un alimentazione a parte da 12 volt
<jester-> se è andata la tabella non rimane che rifarla
<TaLaDo> appunto e i dati li perde
<it-39> :(
<it-39> jester come procedo? al diavolo i dati basta che lo recupero
<jester-> it-39: da gparted
<jester-> cra nuova tabella dos
<jester-> crea*
<it-39> non lo vede mi sembra
<it-39> aspe riprovo
<it-39> sudo gparted
<jester-> it-39: il disco è alimentato o prende dalla usb
<it-39> libparted : 2.3
<it-39> ======================
<it-39> Errore di input/output durante la lettura su /dev/sdb
<FloodBotIt1> it-39: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<it-39> e alimentato
<jester-> it-39: sicuro che gparted non lo vede?
<jester-> clicca dove vedi sda
<pdor> e io come ripristino il cestino che ho cancellato perche' credevo fosse di un altro utente? ehm...
<TaLaDo> it-39, magari mandaci una schermata di gparted
<glpiana> pdor, come lo hai cancellato il cestino?
<pdor> glpiana: sudo thunar ehm....
<pdor> tanto tempo fa
<it-39> nulla solo la partizione del disco attuale da 74 gb
<it-39> ma del disco da 1 tb manco l'ombra :(
<it-39> anche staccando e riattaccando il cavo usb
<it-39> o cambiando porta
<glpiana> pdor, ls .local/share/Trash
<pdor> expunged  files  info
<glpiana> pdor, ce l'hai il cestino
<pdor> ma se cancello mi dice cestino non trovato
<pdor> spe
<pdor> ehm c'e' ...forse reinstallando xubuntu desktop ho risolto
<pdor> sorry
<cristian_c> uhm, come avevi detto all'inizio
<it-39> provo da windows se riesco a formattarlo :(
<it-39> grazie comunque
<TaLaDo> it-39, ma se hai dett che non lo vede
<it-39> e rifaccio un altro tentativo non so piu che fare :(
<it-39> altre idee prima che provo ?
<TaLaDo> sicuro che le porte usb funzionano?
<pdor> alla disperazione smontalo fisicamente e montalo dentro a un pc tramite cavo ide o sata
<TaLaDo> it-39, se metti una pennetta la vede?
<it-39> si la pendrive viene rilevata
<TaLaDo> it-39, mi sa di guasto hardware del disco esterno
<pdor> e fidati....se vai su winzoz usa ontrack...
<it-39> provero' grazie
<it-39> vado ciao a tutti
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<pdor> jester-: pazzesco adesso lo scan di metv non va piu in crash...ma ogni volta che qualcosa va in crash poi lo segnala piu volte anche se ho inviato il problema?
<pdor> e' andato in crash memorizzando i canali :(
<cristian_c> pdor, anch'io ho le varie segnalazioni
<pdor> quindi e' normale che rimangono?
<pdor> cazo e' andato in crash synaptic
<pdor> ma ficnhe non facevo cose strane funzionava tutto bene eh?
<glpiana> pdor, puoi forse dirgli di non segnalarti più il crash, se non vuoi vederlo
<pdor> okok no problem...
<pdor> qualcuno ha voglia di dirmi come si va a vedere l'echo dell'avvio anzivche la barretta ?
<pdor> e non capisco se devo abilitare i servizi gnome su xubuntu
<doom_> pdor: per vedere le scritte del kernel devi modificare il grub
<pdor> il mio grub e' messo malino
<pdor> ---kjgk
<pdor> ops
<cristian_c> pdor, c'è il tasto scorr mi pare o uno dei tasti funzione
<pdor> sisi aposto credo
<cristian_c> se lo premi switchi tra plymouth e shell
<pdor> ah di che stai parlando? di grub?
<cristian_c> no, dell'avvio
<doom_> pdor: si credo si riferisce a un tasto ma non ho capito quale tipo premere esc durante il boot
<pdor> ma per farlo in automatico?
<pdor> e con login automatico...
<cristian_c> pdor, in automatico allora da grub, tasto 'e', no quiet splash o simili
<cristian_c> pdor, il login automatico dal file di grub
<pdor> come entro in grub?
<doom_> pdor: etc/default/grub
<pdor> asdpe non vorrei fare casini....adesso il log automatico non lo fa...si ferma a una finestra che mi fa scegliere l'utente
<cristian_c> pdor, per il quiet splash, selezioni la riga di kernel dal grub e premi il tasto 'e'
<pdor> e non riesco a toglierla ehm
<glpiana> pdor, non fare confusione, un problema alla volta. scegli: grub o login?
<pdor> oddio ho capito volgio una cosa che non eisste come al solito....vorrei non vedere l'avvio grafico....e vedere lo script del kernel...ma pero' vorrei il login automatico...piu di tutto
<glpiana> pdor, oki, ti ho chiesto di scegliere da quale delle due vuoi partire, perchè insieme non si capisce un belino
<pdor> ho paura che siccome adesso il login non e' completamente autoamtico....che si fermi senza fare l'autologin ...e da shell e' scomodo
<glpiana> pdor, non esiste sta possibilità
<glpiana> pdor, la schermata di login e la schermata dell'avvio son due cose distinte
<pdor> ok meglio
<glpiana> pdor, vebbè, quando hai deci so da quale delle tue richieste vuoi partire dimmelo
<pdor> intanto puoi dirmi come fare il login automatico senza la finestra che sceglie utente e sessione?
<glpiana> pdor, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema anzitutto
<pdor> si
<pdor> gestore impostazioni
<pdor> sessione e avvio
<glpiana> pdor, spe, su che interfaccia sei?
<pdor> xubuntu
<pdor> xfce4
<pdor> xubuntu
<glpiana> pdor, ho capito, dammi un attimo
<cristian_c> glpiana, mi sembra che ci sia l'opzione in un file del grub
<glpiana> cristian_c, per cortesia, segui il discorso. di cosa stiamo parlando secondo te ora?
<cristian_c> ok, del login
<cristian_c> scusa
<pdor> il selettore di accesso non e' spuntato
<cristian_c> glpiana, trovato
<cristian_c> glpiana, in utenti e gruppi
<pdor> ecco una volta era li
<cristian_c> tanto lightdm c'è in tutti i de
<cristian_c>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pdor> e...quindi?
<cristian_c> pdor, forse quando cambi le impostazioni della password
<cristian_c> Non richiedere la pasword all'accesso della sessione
<pdor> quella non la chiede
<pdor> ma si ferma
<cristian_c> ops, ho scritto una capperata
<pdor> una volta c'era la configurazione della finestrra di login
<glpiana> pdor, leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=522628#p4075853
<doom_> cristian_c: ma è sicuro l auto login? cioè senza password magari serve solo per evitare accessi da mal intenzionati fisicamente davanti al pc non so
<cristian_c> doom_, no, in realtà il consiglio non risolveva il problema dell'autologin
<cristian_c> comunque lui ha scelto l'autologin
<pdor> mi e' andato in crash gtk
<pdor> e mi parlava di gtk anche quando cercavo di salvare i canali della tv
<pdor> ma non c'e' piu la gestione della finestra di avvio?
<glpiana> pdor, che intendi?
<luka12> ciao, ho un programma che mi da dei problemi. Dovrei avviare ubuntu PROVVISORIAMENTE senza compiz, come devo fare?
<pdor> anche in una guida parlano di amministrazione\finestra di login
<pdor> ma no la vedo
<glpiana> luka12, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<luka12> 12.04 64bit
<pdor> e nemmeno con trova applicazioni la vedio
<glpiana> pdor, ma tu hai xubuntu, non ubuntu. se segui guide per ubuntu è facile che ti mancheranno determinate cose
<pdor> ah
<glpiana> luka12, termini la sessione ed entri scegliendo come sessione ubuntu 2d
<pdor> ma mi pare ci fosse anche per xubunu
<pdor> io ho avuto solo xubuntu ....e 'cera sicurissimo
<glpiana> pdor, io ti ho indicato come fare per gestire il login automatico
<luka12> glpiana ok, grazie
<pdor> ma non lo capisco
<pdor> :)
<pdor> si ho seguiito e sono arrivato qui
<pdor> parla di un gestoree della finestra di login
<pdor> e tra l'altro girando ho anche visto che posso sceglere se avviare o no i servizi gnome o kde...e adesso sono disattivati...penso non sia un problema vero?
<glpiana> pdor, non so cosa tu stia leggendo, io ti ho indicato QUESTO http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=522628#p4075853
<glpiana> pdor, apri la pagina e leggi il messaggio che appare, non andare in testa al topic, se no che te l'ho indicato a fare così?
<pdor> ma io non devo mettere la pass automatica, quella c'e' gia...devo fare la scelta dell'utente autoamatico
<glpiana> pdor, evidentemente non ci siamo capiti. io avevo inteso tu volessi il login automatico
<pdor> e sono arrivato qui http://www.xfce-italia.it/index.php?topic=365.0
<pdor> ah scusa
<pdor> ehm
<pdor> e si ma per login intendo l'accesso
<glpiana> pdor, quindi puoi spiegarmi che cosa vuoi? perchè non l'ho capito
<glpiana> login = accesso
<glpiana> login automatico = avvii il sistema e si avvia direttamente xfce senza dover scrivere nulla
<pdor> e il bello e' che vorrei anche vedere l'echo quando carica il sistema....
<pdor> ah ecco login automatico
<pdor> :)
<doom_> verbose mode lol
<pdor> molto professionale:)
<glpiana> pdor, quindi? cos'è che vuoi?
<pdor> lascia perdere il verbose per adesso
<pdor> :)
<pdor> vorrei vedere le scritte che scorrono quando si accende
<pdor> e vorrei il login automatico
<glpiana> pdor,per il login automatico fai quello che dice il post che ti ho indicato
<pdor> ma si ferma
<pdor> spe
<glpiana> una volta che l'hai fatto e hai controllato che funziona vediamo le scritte
<glpiana> pdor, se non funziona dimmelo che provo
<pdor> allora adesso sono in sessione xcef4 che non ho ancora capito se e' uguale a xubuntu oppure no, adesso funziona il menu da tasto destro e posso cambiare lo sfondo del desktop...pero' niente login automatico...si ferma alla finestra di scelta dell'utente e della sessione
<glpiana> pdor, sì ho provato pure io e non va, ora cerchiamo un modo per farlo
<pdor> non c'e' un pacchetto che installa la gestione della finestr di login?
<pdor> non impazzire seguiro le istruzioni
<pdor> se non c'e' sta **** di gestione della finestra di login come ai miei tempi
<pdor> non c'e' proprio?
<pdor> glpiana:
<pdor> leggi sopra
<glpiana> pdor, secondo te, se ci fosse un metodo grafico che già conosco, lo terrei nascosto giusto per il gusto di perdere del tempo?
<pdor> ti chiedevo se tu lo trovavi
<pdor> o se scavando nella memoria
<pdor> il metodo grafico e' facilissimo e funziona...basta trovarlo
<glpiana> pdor, apri un terminale
<pdor> glpiana:  ci sono
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: gksu mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pdor> ok
<pdor> pero' non si e aperto niente
<glpiana> vedi la riga autologin-user= ?
<glpiana> ah ecco, non c'è mousepad allora
<glpiana> come si chiama l'editor di testo?
<glpiana> leafpad?
<glpiana> pdor, gksu leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pdor> autologin-user=pdor?
<glpiana> pdor, se pdor è il nome del tuo user
<glpiana> pdor, poi salvi e riavvi il pc
<pdor> certo
<glpiana> pdor, e poi vediamo di levare la schermata di avvio
<Marvel_> ciao
<Marvel_> ho un problema con firefox
<Marvel_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Marvel_> c'è qualcuno online?
<doom_> Marvel_: che problema hai
<Marvel_> non riesco a visualizzare i video su youtube
<Marvel_> ho gia provato più volte a reinstallare flash player ma non cambia nulla
<glpiana> !flash | Marvel_ comincia a fare quanto scritto qui
<ubot-it> Marvel_ comincia a fare quanto scritto qui: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<doom_> Se si utilizza una scheda video Intel 855GM, assicurarsi di aver impostato la profondità di colore del server X a 24 bit, altrimenti Firefox potrebbe chiudersi inaspettatamente o bloccarsi. LoL
<pdor> adesso va
<pdor> glpiana:  a posto
<Marvel_> quando tento di aprire un vieo su youtube viene caricata la pagina, ma al posto del video non c'è nulla (rimane lo sfondo bianco)
<pdor> ma vedo il maus con una croce e si impunta
<doom_> Marvel_: hai seguito la guida? hai installato flash come da manuale
<pdor> prova
<doom_> pdor: quello è il puntatore di x xhe ti da il benvenuto
<pdor> e' un benvenuto prolungato:)
<pdor> e non vedo piu le crocette per chiudere le finestre
<pdor> e non appaiono sul pannello
<pdor> sembra quasi come quando devi dare quel comando per ripristinare la x
<pdor> xmf4
<pdor> xmf4%
<Marvel2> ho dovuto riavviare firefox
<Marvel2> ho reinstallato adobe flash e non è cambiato nulla
<pdor> ora va
<pdor> le finestre lasciano la scia e' tutto lento e il maus si iimpunta
<pdor> vedo ancora la x se cambio finestra
<agoradf> salve
<Marvel2> poi ho provato Lightspark ed ora il player viene caricato, ma non parte il video "An error occurred, ..."
<agoradf> ho un piccolo problema con rc.local
<agoradf> nel dettaglio ho inserto in rc.local script .sh che contiente il mount di alcune cartelle
<agoradf> ora gli script che ci sono prima funzionano perfettamente mounta.sh no
<agoradf> prove gia fatte sono: lanciare cr.local manualmente e tutto funziona
<Marvel2> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<agoradf> mettere solo monta.sh in rc.local e non funziona
<Marvel2> agoradf aspetta il tuo turno!!!!!!
<agoradf> ora qualcuno sa dirmi come eventualmente posso debaggare il problema per capire come mai non viene eseguito o se viene eseguito dove si erma?
<Marvel2> devo assolutamente far partire youtube entro le 16.00
<Marvel2> erma???????????????????????????
<Marvel2> no youtube video
<Marvel2> NO YOUTUBE VIDEO
<agoradf> a me funziona you tube
<OverMe> agoradf, che cartelle monti?
<agoradf> delle cartelle smb
<agoradf> faccio sudo mount -t cifs ecc.
<agoradf> il file monta.sh lanciato a mano non da nessun problema
<agoradf> cavolo forse ci sono quando parte rc.local sara gia partita la rete?
<OverMe> perché non usi fstab oer montare la roba?
<agoradf> perche ai me gli ip possono cambiare di volta in volta
<agoradf> la mia app vede il nuovo ip e lo scrive nel file monta.sh
<OverMe> pasta lo script
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<agoradf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230464/
<agoradf> OverMe: esiste un modo per far lanciare il comando da una pagina html?
<OverMe> non ho capito
<agoradf> stavo pensando se monta.sh lo faccio lanciare da index.html, secondo te si puo fare? e come?
<OverMe> scusa, questa roba che mi hai pastato è il contenuto di monta.sh ?
<agoradf> si
<OverMe> il sudo direi che non serve se lo lanci da rc.local
<OverMe> cosa hai scritto in rc.local?
<agoradf> si lo so o pravo sia con che senza
<agoradf> quello che mi sta venendo in mente e che forse la rete non e ancora partita quando parte rc.local
<agoradf> puo essere?
<glpiana> <OverMe> cosa hai scritto in rc.local?
<glpiana> e comunque io ho un deja vu
<OverMe> se riesci a recuperare gli ip dei server vuol dire che è partita
<glpiana> agoradf, mi pare già in passato fossi venuto a chiedere sta cosa
<agoradf> si forse si e no o ancora trovato il modo di risolvere
<agoradf> non so se la rete parte prima o dopo rc.local
<agoradf> gli ip sono scritti staticamente nel monta.sh se cambiano cambiano dopo
<OverMe> parte prima
<agoradf> ok quindi se metto un delay time?
<OverMe> e allora che senso ha non metterlo in fstab?
<OverMe> la rete parte prima
<OverMe> also, ce lo fai vedere sto rc.local?
<agoradf> si
<glpiana> se fai il bravo OverMe , magari
<agoradf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230483/
<mac_12> qualcuno sa come stoppare i demoni in background su ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> mac_12, quali in particolare?
<mac_12> tutti quelli che girano anche se non li usi (zeitgeist, cups, eccetera). Succhiano solo ram
<mac_12> e cicli cpu!
<glpiana> mac_12, sudo service nome_demone stop
<mac_12> ma al successivo riavvio del sistema li trovero' ancora attivi?
<glpiana> mac_12, beh sì. tu hai chiesto come fermare demoni in background, non come non far avviare demoni
<agoradf> risolto con uno sleep a 120 sec
<mac_12> allora mi correggo scusa.....come non farli avviare?
<agoradf> magari e troppo ma bo
<OverMe> o_O
<OverMe> imho, ti sei complicato la vita inutilmente
<agoradf> non vedo altre strade, anche se lo sleep dovrei metterlo in rc.local prima di fare eseguire il comando ma non so se funziona
<OverMe> le altre strade sono: infili la roba in /etc/fstab
<nannes> mac_12: da root, con rc.local
<mac_12> digito nella shell come root "rc.local"?
<glpiana> mac_12, dovrebbe bastare un sudo update-rc.d -f servizio remove
<mac_12> ok proverò.....grazie ancora per l'aiuto
<glpiana> mac_12, oppure sudo update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<glpiana> mac_12, e metti tu i livelli in cui vuoi levare
<mac_12> ok...mi salvo i comandi e grazie ancora :-)
<nannes> se non metti i livelli, li toglie da tutti
<mac_12> part
<Monte_Cristo> Sera
<Monte_Cristo> Ubuntu continua a darmi problemi su problemi, senza che abbia installato o modificato chissà che cosa
<Monte_Cristo> xubuntu per la precisione
<assunta> salve qualcuno sa come si installa una card reader per la firma digitale dei documenti ?
<Monte_Cristo> possibile che sia così pieno di bug? quando l'ho installato pensavo fosse un sistema stabile, mi sto ricredendo
<Monte_Cristo> non posso più accedere agli aggiornamenti, e non posso più aprire ubuntu software center
<Monte_Cristo> qualcuno è in grado di darmi una spiegazione?
<DD3my> ciao nannes , glpiana
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, mostrami l'output
<glpiana> !paste | Monte_Cristo
<ubot-it> Monte_Cristo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230607/   grazie per la disponibilità
<gnu> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest83444> appena installato kubuntu 11.04 ma nonriesco a installare firefox, indica "firefox-kde-support" non trovato
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, ferramroberto-java-precise.list  precise-partner.list.save
<Monte_Cristo> precise-partner.list
<luke_> buonasera scusatemi tanto ma ho un problemino
<glpiana> Guest83444, aggiorna gli indici con sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, solo quello?
<Monte_Cristo> sì
<Monte_Cristo> ho ricontrollato
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, metti su pastebin quel che esce
<luke_> ho ubuntu 12.04 ed al login entro con gnome classic no effet.....nella barra in alto ho messo per sbaglio due icone di skype come faccio a toglierne una?
<luke_> sto impazzendo
<glpiana> luke_, due icone per l'avvio di skype?
<luke_> si
<glpiana> luke_, tieni premuto il tasto ALT e clicca col tasto destro sull'icona
<luke_> grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<luke_> vi amooooooooooo
<luke_> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<glpiana> :)
<luke_> grazieeeeee
<luke_> grazieeeee
<luke_> grazieee
<Guest83444> glpiana: devo dare altri comandi per aggiornare l'installazione?
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana,
<Monte_Cristo> An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<Monte_Cristo> Return to the Pastebin
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, riprova
<Monte_Cristo> l'ho già fatto...
<Monte_Cristo> ritento
<glpiana> Guest83444, se hai appena installato è il caso di fargli fare gli aggiornamenti, scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Monte_Cristo> niente
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, ti do un altro link
<Guest83444> glpiana: scusa l'ignoranza...ma non è il comando che passa alla distro più attuale?
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, http://pastebin.com/
<glpiana> Guest83444, no
<glpiana> Guest83444, serve ad aggiornare risolvendo le dipendenze cambiate. non passa di versione
<Guest83444> glpiana: grazie
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/56syMyCL
<glpiana> Guest83444, quando ha terminato prova ancora a installare il supporto di kde per firefox
<Guest83444> glpiana: è già riuscito ad installarlo :)
<glpiana> Guest83444, ok :)
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, ridai sudo apt-get update   e metti ancora su pastebin l'output
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/diDAjuue
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, riesci ad aprire questa pagina? http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, sì, mi appaiono due cartelle
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, devi levare il repo di ferrmaberto. per che programma l'hai messo?
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, non ho idea di cosa sia
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, oh ok, è quello per java
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, e come lo tolgo?
<glpiana> leviamolo: sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-java-precise.list
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, poi dai sudo apt-get update
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, una domanda: l'ultimo comando che hai scritto serve per scaricare gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu?
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, no, per riaggiornare gli indici
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, pastebin.com: You are currently not logged in, this means you can not edit or delete anything you paste. Sign Up or Login
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, non so perchè ti dia sti problemi, riprova sull'altro pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Monte_Cristo
<ubot-it> Monte_Cristo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, comincio a pensare che li attiro io i problemi... ad ogni operazione ne spunta uno!!!
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, io tra pochi minuti me ne devo andare, se non riesci a usare pastebin, dimmi se hai otttenuto errori e se questi riguardano il BAD SIGNE
<Monte_Cristo> Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, ecco una delle tante righe
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, anche roba tipo: W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. ?
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, qua c'è qualcosa sul BAD SIGNE: Errore GPG: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mibofra> Monte_Cristo: fai un bello formattone, se si blocca l'installazione sei tu XD :D lol .
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, oki, allora segui quello che ti scrive ora ubot-it
<Monte_Cristo> glipiana, esattamente
<glpiana> !gpgerr | Monte_Cristo
<ubot-it> Monte_Cristo: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Monte_Cristo> glipiana, ok, ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<glpiana> mibofra, sei sul canale di supporto non in chat
<mibofra> era una piccola battuta XD
<mibofra> lo vedo che sono nel canale di supporto :D .
<mibofra> fine ot
<Monte_Cristo> mibofra, e ma mica posso formattare una volta al giorno? Ormai sono più esperto in formattazioni che in qualsiasi altra operazione
<Monte_Cristo> appena digito: sudo apt-key add, mi appare: pg: impossibile aprire "": File o directory non esistente
<Monte_Cristo> dovrei aggiungere qualcosa dopo add?
<glpiana> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update    è un unico comando
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, | e - non sono lì per dividere comandi diversi, fan parte del comando che devi dare
<glpiana> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update    è un unico comando
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, ok, ma all'inizio lo avevo digitato tutto, e mi aveva dato un errore. allora pensavo di aver sbagliato a digitarlo tutto insieme
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, riprovo
<glpiana> nel tuo caso il comando dovrebbe essere quello che ti ho scritto
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, una delle ultime scritte: W: Errore GPG: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, come chiave ho inserito quella dopo BADSIG
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, sì, è giusto quello che hai fatto
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, se ancora non va sudo apt-get update, scrivi gksu software-properties-gtk e cambia il server da cui prender ei pacchetti. dopo averlo chiuso dai ancora sudo apt-get update
<pdor> sono passato a ubuntu ma non vedo i pannelli
<pdor> li ho fatti partire da terminale
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, scelgo server principale anziché server italia?
<glpiana> Monte_Cristo, sì
<Monte_Cristo> glpiana, ciao e grazie
<pdor> ho installato ubuntu.desktop...ho messo sessione gnome all'avvio ma non si aprono i pannelli
<pdor> e vedo ancora lo splash di xubuntu
<pdor> uai pccche'?
<pdor> che comando e' equivalente a mv.config/xfce4  .config/xfce4_old per ubuntu?
<kokokokokok8888> salve, non conosco ancora bene ubuntu e volevo installarlo al posto di Windows dato che un virus mi ha costretta a formattare tutto il pc, la mia domanda è per uso famiglia è meglio che installo ubuntu o ebuntu? Ho visto che ebuntu ha molti software in aggiunta o mi pasta ubuntu e poi a parte mi scarico i software?
<kokokokokok8888> c'è qualcuno in chat???
<pdor> io sono indeciso da 15 anni tra ubuntu e xubuntu e mi sa che e' meglio ubuntu
<pdor> si vi e' quarcuno a' l'interno
<pdor> kokokokokok8888:
<pdor> ma edu non l'ho mai trovato
<pdor> provato
<kokokokokok8888> ubuntu 32 o 64 bit
<davey> kokokokokok8888: ebuntu?!
<pdor> 32 il 64 mi sa che e' ancora presto per usarlo
<OverMe> non è presto
<davey> O.o
<pdor> e se hai periferiche vecchie mi sa che non funzioneranno mai...ma on sono un esperto
<pdor> si trova tutto?
<OverMe> sì
<davey> kokokokokok8888: ma di che ebuntu stai parlando?!?
<davey> ebuntu o edubuntu?
<davey> son cose diverse...
<pdor> anche per la mia pennetta tv che sono diventato scemo per farla funzionare?
<kokokokokok8888> quindi le periferiche tipo stampanti ,modem ecc. non funzioneranno se elimino windows???
<pdor> e su virtualbox sarei costretto a mettere winzoz a 64 bit ?
<pdor> io posso anche dire cazzate eh?
<pdor> i modem interni e' difficile anche a 32 bit
<pdor> ma se i driver sono a 32 bit poi funzionano?
 * davey a 'sto punto si ritira nei suoi appartamenti
<pdor> io avrei una machina a 64 ...
<kokokokokok8888> quit
<pdor> ma la tengo a 32
<pdor> mi  supportate se passo a 64 bit?
<pdor> :)
<jester-> pdor: non c'è differenza fra 32 e 64 bit
<pdor> cioe? non va piu veloce?
<jester-> come tipo di sistema
<pdor> avevo letto che sconsigliavano l'uso di ubuntu a 64
<pdor> sull pagina di installazione
<jester-> se hai piu di 2 giga di ram e una cpu core 2 si
<pdor> ma i programmi sono tutti diversi no? a 32 e 64
<pdor> aspe...un programma a 32 viaggia su un sistema a 64?
<jester-> se da repo si
<jester-> se non da repo ti devi procurare le dipendenze
<pdor> eh e allora saluti
<pdor> no spe
<pdor> il mio script per la tv che mi avete fatto....andra anche a 64?
<jester-> gli script centrrano una sega coi bit
<pdor> per una 2881
<pdor> e virtualbox? dovrei metterci windows a 64 bit?
<jester-> no
<pdor> sono script che caricano dei driver....o giu di li
<pdor> vado tranquillo per tutto quello che e' da repo?
<pdor> e virtualbox?
<pdor> virtualbox non e da repo
<pdor> e skipe
<FloodBotIt1> pdor: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> pdor: passare a 64 bit presuppone reinstallare il sistema quindi i programmi da repo sono a 64 bit
<jester-> quelli non da repo e non consigliati li prenderari a 64
<jester-> gestione della ram a parte avrai le stesse prestazioni
<jester-> ram e grafica pesante tipo movies editor
<pdor> tu hai 2 o 64?
<pdor> jester-: tu hai 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> 64
<jester-> 000000
<jester-> 0000000000
<jester-> 0
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> 0000
<jester-> 00000000
<pdor> jester-: dicono che flash player non lo fanno a 64
<pdor> come si fa senza?
<jester-> pdor: usa il 32
<jester-> installi flashplugin-installer
<pdor> funziona per tutto? anche siti con cam?
<pdor> bche comando e' equivalente a mv.config/xfce4  .config/xfce4_old per ubuntu?
<pdor> che comando e' equivalente a mv .config/xfce4  .config/xfce4_old per ubuntu?
<Holden> pdor, il flash a 64 bit c'è da un pò...
<pdor> jester-:  scusa ma sono incasinato l'equivalente di  mv.config/xfce4  .config/xfce4_old per ubuntu e' mv .gconf .gconf_old?
<Holden> $ file .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Holden> .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<pdor> Holden: ho appena letto che non lo faranno piu
<Holden> pdor, non faranno più nuove versioni per linux, ma ne a 32bit ne a 64bit, non è una cosa relativa solo ai 64bit
<pdor> Si possono, ancora, trovare dei programmi che girano solo su Sistemi a 32 bit. Lo stesso dicasi per alcuni driver,  forniti solo in versione a 32 bit che  non sono installabili in Sistemi a 64 bit. Altro inconveniente,  specifico per Ubuntu (Linux)  è che Adobe Flash Player non viene più  rilasciato nella versione 64 bit e lo stesso avviene per diversi  programmi proprietari.
<pdor> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1335&Itemid=33
<pdor> annamo bbene
<Holden> pdor, ti rendi conto che qualla pagina è del martedì 31 agosto 2010, si?
<pdor> parlavano di futuri
<pdor> e di non fare programmi a gratis
<pdor> per cui
<Holden> pdor, "Si possono, ancora, trovare dei programmi che girano solo su Sistemi a 32 bit. Lo stesso dicasi per alcuni driver,  forniti solo in versione a 32 bit che  non sono installabili in Sistemi a 64 bit. Altro inconveniente,  specifico per Ubuntu (Linux)  è che Adobe Flash Player non viene più  rilasciato nella versione 64 bit e lo stesso avviene per diversi  programmi proprietari." tutte e tre le affermazioni mi sembrano errate
<Holden> se vuoi portarmi qualche esempio di app o driver (flash abbiamo appurato che c'è) possiamo continuare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> io hoanche  periferiche vecchie eh?
<emanueelee> sera a tutti
<emanueelee> posso fare una domanda???
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<emanueelee> ho ubuntu.10 mi dite cortesemente se la versione  chromium 18.0.1025.151 (Build 130497 Linux) è l'ultima
<pdor> io chiedo ma non rispondono:) l'equivalente di  mv.config/xfce4  .config/xfce4_old per ubuntu e' mv .gconf .gconf_old?
<pdor> da tty ovvio
<pdor> per voi...
<jester-> pdor: i comandi bash sono comuni oure in osx
<emanueelee> chromium 18.0.1025.151 (Build 130497 Linux) è l'ultima versione?
<Holden> !info chromium
<ubot-it> Package chromium does not exist in precise
<emanueelee> si lo so info
<mibofra_> Usa firefox
<emanueelee> ma ho ubuntu 10.10
<emanueelee> e nn riesco ad aggiornare alla nuov
<Holden> emanueelee, credo il supporto sia terminato... controlla su packages.ubuntu.com per chromium
<emanueelee> si si voi siete esperti io no
<emanueelee> ho già seguito una fila di guide x entrare qui
<mibofra_> Ma perché cucinino ?
<mibofra_> XD
<mibofra_> Sorry
<mibofra_> Non volevo scrivere cugino
<mibofra_> Errore del suggeritore di swype XD
<mibofra_> Perché chromium ?
<pdor> la directori .config/xcef4 equivale a alla cartella .gconf per ubuntu?
<pdor> o xfce
<pdor> aiutoooooo non mi vanno i pannellli non va il maus e' lento e se me lo dite son sicuro che risolvo
<pdor> non c'e' nessun'altro...
<mibofra_> Cosa ti è accaduto ?
<pdor> mibofra_: non o capito bene....ma oggi finche noin sono passato a ubuntu ho risolto
<mibofra> ora che fa ?
<mibofra> leggevo che non andavano pannelli ecc ...
<pdor> ah gia i pannelli adesso vanno
<pdor> si impunta il mous
<pdor> ed e' lentissimo
<mibofra> il mouse o il sistema ?
<pdor> il sisitema
<pdor> alanciare i programmi
<pdor> se apro thinar ci mette ore
<mibofra> thunar ?
<pdor> ehm si
<mibofra> che già è leggero XD
<pdor> sei ironico?
<mibofra> no
<pdor> appunto
<mibofra> perché thunar è veramente leggerissimo
<mibofra> quindi vuol dire che sei messo male .
<pdor> si ne ho fatte di tutte
<mibofra> che DE usi ?
<pdor> anche copiare le partizioni poi cancellarle e ripristinarle
<pdor> DE che?:)
<pdor> 12.04
<mibofra> ambiente desktop
<pdor> ubuntu
<mibofra> gnome, kde, unity
<pdor> ma vedo ancora lo spalsh di xubuntu
<mibofra> ah , unity :D .
<mibofra> cioè hai installato unity su xubuntu ?
<pdor> ah no i pannelli li ho lanciati con gnome panel
<pdor> no ho installato ubuntu desktop e ho selezionato sessione gnome no effect
<mibofra> ha ok
<mibofra> *ah
<pdor> o ggi avevo lo stesso problema con xubuntu
<mibofra> quindi hai un mucchio di cose li dentro XD .
<pdor> ma non influsc emolto
<pdor> ho 4 gb ram e dual core 2.1
<pdor> credo
<pdor> non credo che influisca se ho xubuntu desktop installato
<mibofra> ma se provi a reinstallare gnome ?
<pdor> gnome.....?
<pdor> ubuntu desktop gia' reinstallato
<mibofra> XD
<pdor> mi dici se .config/xfce4 equivale a .gconf?
<pdor> le cartelle?
<mibofra> la sessione senza effetti
<mibofra> fa parte di gnome
<mibofra> più o meno si .
<mibofra> sono equivalenti
<mibofra> ma per DE diversi
<pdor> no devono essere perfettamente equivalenti perche' ho intenzione di andare in tty r dare mv   .gconf   .gconf_old
<mibofra> una cosa
<mibofra> ma hai la home separata ?
<mibofra> ?????
<pdor> oggi jester me l'ha fatto fare su xubuntu
<mibofra> e ora che utilizzi ?
<pdor> e ha resettato le impostazioni della grafica
<mibofra> xubuntu ?
<pdor> no ubuntu
<pdor> gnome
<pdor> no effect
<mibofra> e su ubuntu non hai la home separata...
<pdor> no non so cosa sia
<mibofra> facciamo una cosa, quanti dati hai nella home ?
<pdor> nonono
<pdor> tanti
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> niente :D
<pdor> senti
<pdor> se sposto quella directori e la azzero
<pdor> poi posso rimediare con la live no?
<pdor> se non e' quello che credo
<mibofra_> Esatto
<pdor> brrrrr
<pdor> provo
<mibofra_> ( mibofra_ perchè sono da smartphone adesso )
<mibofra_> Aspe
<mibofra_> Hai un hd esterno ?
<mibofra_> XD
<mibofra_> Senti
<pdor> mibofra_:  hai chiesto se ho ubuntuone?
<pdor> dime
<mibofra_> Dicevo hai un hd esterno ?
<pdor> certo
<mibofra_> Da quanto ?
<pdor> spazio a volonta
<pdor> 1tb
<mibofra_> Riesci a fare una copia della home ?
<pdor> si
<mibofra_> Fallo
<pdor> ma non volgo perdere niente
<pdor> settaggi script
<pdor> menu
<pdor> vuoi farmi creare un nuovo utente?
<mibofra_> A che serve secondp te copiare la home ?
<mibofra_> *secondo
<pdor> non importa che correggi ti capisco
<pdor> posso ance copiarla sull'altra partizione?
<pdor> ci sta
<pdor> 3gb
<pdor> mibofra_: poso anche copiarla sulla partizione dati?
<mibofra_> Si
<mibofra_> Dovunque vuoi
<pdor> prima cambio nome....creo un nuovo utente?
<mibofra_> Anche via bluetooth in testa...
<mibofra_> ...ma copiala :D
<pdor> non sono gionni mnenmoniv
<pdor> senti su /home ho montato altre partizioni....non fa nulla vero?
<pdor> ci vuole fino a domattina
<mibofra_> Ok
<mibofra_> Allora a domani :D
<pdor> 1 ora....
<pdor> dice
<mibofra_> Ah
<mibofra_> Dice... xd
<pdor> poi che faccio?
<pdor> creo nuovo utente
<pdor> e incollo tutto'
<pdor> e riavvio?
<mibofra_> No
<pdor> mhhhh 11 minuti
<mibofra_> Reinstalli nuovamente con il nome del tuo utente e stessa passwd
<mibofra_> Senza formattare /
<pdor> e gia' un file non lo puo copiare
<mibofra_> :D
<mibofra_> Copia con root
<mibofra_> Poi cambiamo i permessi
<pdor> reinstallo come? da usb?
<mibofra_> Oppure usi clonezilla
<pdor> se seleziono tutti i priogrammi da synaptic e faccio reinstalla?
<pdor> lo sapevo
<pdor> si e' bloccata la copia
<mibofra_> XD
<mibofra_> Ti conviene clonezilla
<mibofra_> Senti
<mibofra_> Ti prometto che comunque domani
<mibofra_> Risolvetemo
<mibofra_> *risolveremo
<pdor> no cambiare i permessi ho paura
<mibofra_> Costi quel che costi
<mibofra_> Una soluzione c'è sempre
<pdor> sicuro che da synaptic non risolve?
<mibofra_> Intanto tu fai un backup
<mibofra_> Di tutte le cose importanti sull'hd usb
<pdor> sto facendo con grsync
<mibofra_> Dovresti purgare e reinstallare
<mibofra_> Perchè se ci sono problemi
<pdor> sudo apt-get purge *?
<mibofra_> La reinstallazione da synaptic
<mibofra_> Se li porta comunque dietro
<mibofra_> Esatto
<pdor> sipero' poi e' tutto voto
<mibofra_> Sudo apt-get install purge
<pdor> e dopo coss rimarrebbe?
<mibofra_> Ma non usare * da solo con remove o purge
<mibofra_> Fai un casino
<pdor> eh
<pdor> e creare un utente nuovo perche' non va?
<pdor> posso provare?
<mibofra_> Devi sempre reimpostare tutto , no ?
<pdor> e incollare tutto?
<pdor> con lo stesso nome
<mibofra_> Ecco : non si tratta solo di copia ed incolls
<pdor> e riavvia:)
<mibofra_> Saremmo tutti bravi allora a riparare pc XD
<pdor> mi sa che una volta si faceva
<pdor> odio la storia dei permessi
<pdor> ti bloccca un sacco di cose....oltre ai virus
<mibofra_> Hai altre opzioni ?
<mibofra_> Si
<mibofra_> Prova a fare una installazione da live
<mibofra_> Scegliendo la modalità aggiornamento
<pdor> e poi la home la copio?
<pdor> puoi guardar equi e dirmi che mi son perso'
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1231022/
<pdor> con la copia
<pdor> cosi magari mi sistema anche grub....
<pdor> mibofra_:  ci sei?
<mibofra_> In quel caso non c'è bisogno
<mibofra_> Di copiare la home
<pdor> ah no?
<mibofra_> Dovrebbe tornare tutto ok
<pdor> ai visto che ho pastebinato?
<mibofra_> Ora vefo
<mibofra_> *vedo
<mibofra_> Mi sembra normale
<mibofra_> Per questo dicevo di usare root e poi cambiare permessi
<mibofra_> Ma con l'aggiornamento, ti ripeto: dovrebbe tornare tutto ok
<mibofra_> :D
<pdor> proviamo
<pdor> vedo se ho una live buona
<pdor> ciao gazie
<pdor> mibofra_: e se mi dice che la vedrsione installata e' piu recente?
<mibofra_> Vai con la 12.10
<mibofra_> Ciao Janvitus
<mibofra_> :D
<Janvitus> ciao
<Crocco> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare ho un problema non visualizzo con i colori corretti i video su youtube ho una scheda video nvidia 9800 da quello che ho trovato in rete tutti mi consigliavano di installare l'ultima versione dei file, fatto ma nessun risultato
<Crocco> *dei driver
<mibofra_> Flash hai installato flashinstaller-plugin ?
<mibofra_> Oos
<Crocco> credo di no dove lo trovo?
<mibofra_> *ops
<mibofra_> flashplugin-installer
<mibofra_> :D
<Crocco> :D
<Crocco> E' installato già
<Crocco> sto provando a reinstallarlo
<Crocco> Niente da fare altro buco nell'acqua
<Crocco> ho letto da qualche parte che dovrei abilitare l'accelerazione hardware della scheda video ma non so come fare
<mibofra_> Hai installato i driver
<mibofra_> Da driver aggiuntivi ?
<Crocco> no me li sono scaricati dal sito nvida ho disattivato l'x server per farlo
<mibofra_> Installali dal gestore driver aggiuntivi .
<Crocco> riavvio
<Crocco> Fatto Grazie Mille!
<giuseppe_> ciao, ubuntu è lentissimo all'avvio dopo il login, si avvia dopo circa 45 secondi che ho inserito nome utente e password
<giuseppe_> ho disattivato quasi tutto in avvio, (aggiornamenti, driver aggiuntivi) ma niente da fare
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-28
<glpiana> ola
<giordano> salve a tutti ho un problema con il masterizzatore, non riesco a masterizzare con nessun programma, ho persino cambia to masterizzatore. cosa posso fare?
<micheg> giusto per curiosità da altri os riesci?
<giordano> pur troppo su questo notebook ho solo xubuntu.
<glpiana> giordano, cosa masterizzi? dati o altro?
<giordano> dati, in particolare ora vorrei masterizzare dei file.avi
<glpiana> giordano, con che programmi hai provato?
<giordano> tutti, brasero, k3b,xfburn e gnomebaker.
<glpiana> giordano, ok, spiega bene il problema: non vede proprio il disco? parte a masterizzare e si blocca? termina la masterizzazione ma poi non leggi il disco?
<giordano> l'ultima situazione che hai elencato
<glpiana> giordano, il disco non viene letto da null'altro?
<glpiana> o non hai modo di controllare?
<giordano> k3b termina la masterizzazione, reinserisco il dvd aspetto circa 2-3 minuti lo aspre, vado ad aprire il singolo file .avi e vlc non lo apre
<glpiana> giordano, nemmeno ricopiando il file sul pc?
<giordano> questo non ricordo se l'ho verificato ma credo di si.
<glpiana> giordano, ora sei sul pc in questione?
<giordano> si
<glpiana> giordano, e hai sottomano un dvd masterizzato?
<giordano> si 4
<glpiana> inseriscine uno nel lettore
<giordano> foatto
<glpiana> apri un terminale
<glpiana> scrivici dentro: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1241242/
<glpiana> giordano, scrivi: eject togli il disco e mettine un altro
<saxmat> Buongiorno a tutti !!! ;)
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> giordano, dai ancora il comando dmesg | tail e metti su pastebin
<marvin_> scusate, commando per capire se il os è 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> marvin_, uname -a
<marvin_> tnx
<glpiana> marvin_, dalla fine della riga dovresti capirlo
<giordano> il risultato e uguale, scusa ma forse devo riavviare un attimo arrivo tra due secondi.
<glpiana> oki, torno tra un quarto d'ora
<saxmat> Dove posso iniziare per imparare "sul serio" ad usare ubuntu?
<saxmat> ..ho letto tante guide girando per il web.. ma niente di che
<ErVito> lolz
<saxmat> ??
<saxmat> qualcuno mi risponde per favore?
<ErVito> saxmat: "imparara ad usare ubuntu" è molto generico, perché ubuntu è un sistema operativo come tutti gli altri, non è proprio graficoso come winzoz o mac ma in sostanza hai gli stessi strumenti
<ErVito> quale strumento vorresti imparare ad utilizzare??
<saxmat> si scusami sono stato troppo generico..
<saxmat> intendevo studiare approfonditamente terminale
<saxmat> ecc...
<ErVito> saxmat: guarda, quello che solitamente viene chiamato "terminale" non è altro che un emulatore grafico che fa uso di altri strumenti, a seconda del terminale può essere che si utilizzino strumenti diversi
<ErVito> saxmat: nel caso di ubuntu e, fortunatamente, del 90% dei sistemi operativi unix, sotto c'è BASH
<ErVito> saxmat: se è tuo interesse imparare a conoscere questa shell, la sua sintassi e i comandi "standard" (che in realtà nulla hanno a che vedere con bash ma, sempre nel 90% dei sistemi unix, bash viene incluso con una serie di strumenti comuni)
<ErVito> saxmat: io consiglio http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<saxmat> ci do uno sguardo.. ma come faccio a capire se la mia shell è bash oppure è un'altro tipo?
<ErVito> saxmat: in linea di massima è sicuramente BASH
<saxmat> ma per essere sicuro?
<giuseppe__>  ciao, ubuntu è lentissimo all'avvio dopo il login, si avvia dopo circa 45 secondi che ho inserito nome utente e password
<ErVito> saxmat: echo $SHELL
<jester-> giuseppe__: da appena installato?
<saxmat> ottengo: /bin/bash
<giuseppe__> jester- si
<saxmat> quindi presumo sia bash..
<ErVito> ja
<jester-> giuseppe__:  su che pc
<giuseppe__> amd64
<saxmat> ok grazie mille.. è tutto in inglese la pagina che mi hai consigliato, spero di capirci qualcosa
<giuseppe__> con DE XFCE
<saxmat> grazie ancora ErVito ;)
<jester-> giuseppe__: che processore e quanta ram
<ErVito> saxmat: c'è anche una versione vecia vecia in italiano
<ErVito> saxmat: in ogni caso puoi sempre chiedere, c'è enzino che è il guru
<giuseppe__> un x3 e 4 giga di ram
<giuseppe__> ma appena installato funzionava.. è andato dopo gli aggiornamenti
<saxmat> dove trovo la versione in ita?
<ErVito> uhm, sembra che la versione italiana del sito sia down
<ErVito> saxmat: se vuoi i link di riferimento http://lists.prato.linux.it/pipermail/plug/2004-January/010862.html
<SXmatteo> ErVito
<ErVito> ?
<SXmatteo> dicevi di una guida completa in italiano??
<SXmatteo> ..ho provato cn il traduttore ma i risultati nn sono ottimi
<glpiana> !chat | SXmatteo
<ubot-it> SXmatteo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ErVito> SXmatteo: c'era ma, da quel che vedo, il sito italiano della ldp è giù
<matteo_> glpiana
<giuseppe__>  ciao, ubuntu è lentissimo all'avvio dopo il login, si avvia dopo circa 45 secondi che ho inserito nome utente e password
<_matteo> un canale di programmazione per ubuntu?
<_matteo> qualcuno mi risponde?
<nannes> _matteo: Dipende da che tipo di programmazione parli
<nannes> dimmi cosa hai in mente e proverò a indirizzarti nel posto giusto
<_matteo> si dunque
<_matteo> mi interessa un canale di programmazione GUI generale per ubuntu
<_matteo> e lo sviluppo di driver
<nannes> _matteo: ma vuoi contribuire per unity o cosa, _matteo?
<nannes> (spero di no)
<rikykywy> hi
<glpiana> !chat | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> !en | rikykywy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<nannes> !english | rikykywy
<ubot-it> rikykywy: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<rikykywy> ragazzi ho un problema
<glpiana> rikykywy, esponilo
<rikykywy> chi mi può aiutare
<glpiana> rikykywy, tu esponilo e poi in funzione del problema chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<rikykywy> io ho ubuntu 12.04 l ho connesso a internet 2 volte e basta ma la cosa e diventata impossibile perche nella barra di stato del wi fi mi dice wirless disattivato da switch hardwere
<_matteo> nn ti seguo nannes
<glpiana> rikykywy, il pc è quello che stai usando ora?
<nannes> !chat | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rikykywy> si ora sono su windows
<rikykywy> con il mio sony vaio sero
<_matteo> glpiana è la seconda volta che scrivi !chat | matteo
<rikykywy> serie e *
<glpiana> rikykywy, puoi collegarti via cavo?
<_matteo> mi spieghi che stai facendo?
<_matteo> sono nuovo di irc
<_matteo> quindi fatemi capire
<rikykywy> si posso
<rikykywy> ma la spia del wireless e accesa
<glpiana> _matteo, ti sto invitando a recarti in un canale chiamato #ubuntu-it-chat per parlare di ciò che non riguarda strettamente il supporto ad ubuntu
<rikykywy> mentre uso ubuntu
<glpiana> _matteo, se avessi letto il messaggio di ubot-it lo avresti intteso
<glpiana> rikykywy, se puoi farlo, collegati via cavo da ubuntu. dovrò farti dare dei comandi di cui mi servono gli output
<rikykywy> e nelle impostazioni non si attiva
<rikykywy> e come posso ricontattarti dopo?
<_matteo> ok scusa glpiana ma sono nuovo di irc
<_matteo> complimenti per la gentilezza
<glpiana> rikykywy, ti colleghi qui, scrivi che ti sei collegato e io lo leggo :)
<glpiana> _matteo, grazie :)
<rikykywy> ok apettatemi mi raccomando !!!
<xan_IT> salve a tutti, ho una pennetta da 16 gb e devo inserire file piu grandi di 4 gb, la pennetta deve essere leggibile sia da linux che da windows. come faccio?
<glpiana> xan_IT, formattala in ntfs
<xan_IT> da linux si puo fare?
<glpiana> xan_IT, sì, ma essendo ntfs un filesystem proprietario sarebbe meglio farlo da windows. ma vedi tu. nel caso da linux puoi usare gparted
<xan_IT> è che non ho windwos in casa :D
<xan_IT> non esiste tipo un exFAT ?
<glpiana> xan_IT, sarebbe?
<rikykywy> eccomi
<rikykywy> sono connesso via cavo
<glpiana> rikykywy, oki, apri un terminale
<rikykywy> fatto
<glpiana> rikykywy, scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | rikykywy
<ubot-it> rikykywy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rikykywy> ho scritto lspci e ora?
<glpiana> rikykywy, copi quel che è uscito su pastebin seguendo le istruzioni di ubot-it ^
<rikykywy> aspetta torno tra 5 minutyi.....
<xan_IT> glpiana http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<glpiana> xan_IT, fat -> microsoft -> fallo da windows
<xan_IT> casa mia > microsoft free
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> xan_IT, puoi creare filesystem fat da linux, ma non so dirti con che caratteristiche
<xan_IT> amici rompiballe > windwos loser :D
<glpiana> chiuso off topic
<giordano> glpiana sono tornato
<glpiana> giordano, ciao
<giordano> ti mando il paste
<glpiana> oki
<xan_IT> glpiana http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/exfat-fat64-levoluzione-di-fat32-su.html
<glpiana> xan_IT, 1) niente link a guide esterne su questo canale
<glpiana> xan_IT, 2) non si da supporto su repository esterni su questo canale
<glpiana> xan_IT, 3) ti ho già detto cosa fare. se vuoi che continuiamo a parlarne passa su  #ubuntu-it-chat. non è il filesystem di windows argomento di questo canale
<xan_IT> era solo per conoscenza, comunque ho risolto con ntfs grazie e scusate per lo spam
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247348/
<glpiana> giordano, non ci sono riferimenti al dvd in quel paste
<giordano> il cd non si apre
<glpiana> giordano, il comando dmesg || tail devi darlo subito dopo aver inserito il disco
<giordano> l'ho fatto, ma ora il dvd è dentro xubuntu non me lo vede e non riesco a tirarlo fuori per sostituirlo con un'altro
<glpiana> giordano, scrivi eject nel terminale
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247351/
<glpiana> giordano, mmmm... riavvia il sistema
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247356/
<glpiana> giordano, ma sei riuscito ad espellere il disco?
<giordano> si
<giordano> l'ho sostituito con un secondo
<glpiana> giordano, e ora l'hai reinserito e dato il comando?
<giordano> si
<glpiana> giordano, niente da fare, prova a espelerlo e inserirlo di nuovo
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247369/
<glpiana> giordano, sempre lo stesso errore di input/output
<glpiana> giordano, i supporti che hai usato son tuti uguali o sono modelli diversi e di marche diverse?
<giordano> si sono tutti vermatim DVD-R
<giordano> si sono tutti verbatim DVD-R
<glpiana> giordano, e sei mai riuscito a usarli correttamente?
<giordano> no
<glpiana> giordano, hai mai provato con un +R per vedere che fa?
<giordano> in lettura non mi hanno mai dato problemi, i cd mai problemi in lettura e scrittura, i + non ricordo ma credo che il problema si presentava in maniera identica.
<glpiana> giordano, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<giordano> xubuntu 12.04 in quanto masterizzavo il dvd 12.04 e ubuntu si bloccava, credendo che il problema fosse di ubuntu appena uscito.
<glpiana> giordano, se masterizzi con k3b, il programma ti da errori?
<giordano> no, k3b ha sempre masterizzato senza darmi problemi e ne errori di masterizzazione.
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<giordano> ok io devo andare a comprare qualche dvd ne prendo sia -+rw e -+r
<nicotano> salve
<silvia92> ciao ragazzi! sono nuova nel mondo di ubuntu! mi potreste spiegare come mettere di default windows in prima posizione all'avvio del computer? grazie
<glpiana> eh ma se non dai il tempo!
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ma ogni tanto devo eliminare i files temporanei e qualche altra cosa come facevo sul Win con l'opzione "pulizia disco"?
<glpiana> Fetentone, no, se usi il sistema normalmente. puoi eventualmente dare una pulita alla cache di apt se hai problemi di spazio
<Fetentone> glpiana: per normalmente che intendi??? Sto molto in internet, e spesso installo e rimuovo app da software center... problemi di spazio non ne ho, l'HD è molto capiente... ma alle volte mi sembra che il sistema vada più lento rispetto all'ultima utilizzazione... grazie!
<mibofra> con "sudo apt-get autoremove" elimini il software inutile.
<mibofra> quello non più utilizzato :D .
<Fetentone> mibofra... per non più utilizzato si intende quello che ho installato ma che potrei utilizzare?
<glpiana> Fetentone, è un uso normale allora. il comando di mibofra ti è utile per svuotare la cache di apt. non c'è altro da pulire
<mibofra> Fetentone: quello che non è più collegato a programmi che per esempio ai disinstallato
<mibofra> tipo librerie inutili .
<mibofra> ed un altra cosa
<mibofra> dai questo
<glpiana> non ha comunque nulla a che fare con la sensazione di rallentamento
<mibofra> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<mibofra> rimuove tutti i deb scaricati da apt
<glpiana> mibofra, meglio sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> così si evita di rimuovere file errati
<mibofra> se vuole pulire solo quello :D .
<mibofra> no , il comando rimuove solo i debs
<glpiana> mibofra, sudo apt-get clean fa quello
<mibofra> testato :D .
<mibofra> apt-get clean fa anche altro :D .
<glpiana> mibofra, no
<mibofra> ma ognuno fa come vuole :D .
<mibofra> io per esempio faccio
<glpiana> mibofra, clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files.
<glpiana>            It removes everything but the lock file from
<glpiana>            /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/.
<mibofra> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/nome_deb.deb
<mibofra> così rimuovo solo i debs inutili.
<Fetentone> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* non funziona
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Fetentone, dai sudo apt-get clean
<Fetentone> dice che è una directory e non è possibile eliminarla
<mibofra> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<mibofra> a
<mibofra> ah
<mibofra> ok
<FloodBotIt1> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> fregatene della cartella :D .
<glpiana> non capisco perchè complicarsi la vita, comuqnue
<mibofra> quella non va eliminata :D .
<mibofra> glpiana: se ha me serve eliminare solo alcuni debs
<mibofra> sudo rm ecc
<mibofra> è più comodo
<mibofra> tanto per saperlo :D .
<Fetentone> aho.... metteteve raccordo! Se po sapè che è st'ammuina oggi! C'haggia fà!?!?!?!??! :D
<glpiana> mibofra, questo discorso se vuoi lo continuiamo in chat, c'entra poco quello che desideri fare tu con la pulizia del sistema di Fetentone
<glpiana> Fetentone, scrivi in italiano su questo canale per cortesia
<Fetentone> Azz... cchiù italiano re chesso!
<Fetentone> :)
<mibofra> glpiana: ha chiesto e io ho dato una possibile soluzione
<mibofra> tutto qui
<mibofra> poi ne ho descritto l'uso :D .
<Fetentone> allora mo se proprio mi volete aiutare veramente... ho sempre quel problema col Bluettoth... vediamo che riuscite a fare assieme.. .jammo belli, ja!?
<glpiana> Fetentone, ripeto, scrivi in italiano non in dialetto su questo canale
<mibofra> Fetentone: ci sto pensando da un po :D .
<Fetentone> ma perchè si offende ubot-it?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> perché è il canale ufficiale di supporto in lingua italiana
<Fetentone> poi mica scrivo proprio dialetto... lo capisci pure tu... o no??? :D
<mibofra> e tutti devono capire ciò che scrivi
<mibofra> detto questo, fammi ricordare, il bluetooth era interno o usb ?
<Fetentone> evvabbè.... ma solo per stavolta... perchè quando scrivete pure "supporter" non è che sempre tutto si capisce! :)
<Fetentone> mibofra... il Bluettoth è interno... il mio pc è un Olivetto S1530 che non rilascia drivers per Linux... ma in realtà con cristian_c abbiam oscoperto che è un CLevio
<mibofra> dai "sudo lspci -k"
<Fetentone> all'inizio, installato Ubuntu, già nel Bios eliminò l'abilitazione che giustamente dovetti riabilitare manualmente
<mibofra> postami poi il tutto su ubuntu paste :D .
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247592/
<Fetentone> Oh per la miseria!!! Dopo il comando sudo apt-get clean mi si è tolta l'immagine desktop e l'icon dei 4 quadranti in basso a sinistra del monitor... praticamente quella della dock bar di clairo... è normale???
<glpiana> Fetentone, non è normale e non è legaoto al comando clean
<mibofra> Fetentone:
<mibofra> dai
<mibofra> unity --reset .
<glpiana> sucuro che abbia unity?
<glpiana> *sicuro
<Fetentone> si ho unity
<glpiana> Fetentone, alt+ f2 e scrivi unity --replace
<mibofra> o meglio
<glpiana> Fetentone, ma hai anche cairo dock?
<mibofra> prima loggati dopo alt + f2
<Fetentone> si
<mibofra> poi unity --replace
<Fetentone> come mi loggo
<mibofra> metti
<mibofra> il tuo nome utene
<mibofra> poi la password
<mibofra> sembra che non starai scrivendo la password
<mibofra> ma invece la stai inserendo
<glpiana> mibofra, magari dovresti dirgli che prima deve chiudere la sessione
<mibofra> glpaina
<mibofra> glpiana
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> provato
<Fetentone> ho capito cos'era il log
<FloodBotIt1> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> non c'è ne bisogno :D .
<glpiana> !enter | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> ci starò più attento :D .
<Fetentone> dato il primo comando del rest... non riesce a completarlo... si interrompe dopo "edge_responsiveness"
<glpiana> Fetentone, termina la sessione e poi rientra
<Fetentone> e ridò il comando e poi riavvio ancora???
<glpiana> Fetentone, no, rientra e basta, non serve nessun comando se rientri
<mibofra> dopo di che tutto ok :D .
<mibofra> per il bluetooth aspetta un attimo
<mibofra> ok :D ?
<Fetentone> mibofra   glpiana... tutto a posto...sono tornato
<mibofra> ok
<Fetentone> ringraziate Dio che funziona tutto sennò andavo in tutte le chat e i canali di supporto a parlare di voi due.... quei "soliti ingoti" che "litigano" e impicciano i pc degli altri :D
<glpiana> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> e comunque non poi parlare così di glpiana (fine ot ) .
<glpiana> -.-
<Fetentone> E ubot-it e sorridi ogni tanto... non costa niente e ti godi la vita... ma soprattutto, non avvilisci la nostra.... sudo apt- get remove ubot-it
<glpiana> !chat Fetentone e due
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> !chat | Fetentone e due
<ubot-it> Fetentone e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> Fetentone: noi te lo stiamo dicendo, se continui così potrebbe arrivare qualche !ops .
<mibofra> aspetta con calma .
<Fetentone> si... ma che intaso che qua stiamo noi tre a parlà! Booh! Se continuo mica mi bannano: glpiana prova sudo ubot-it reset; mibofra prova sudo ubot-it clear... poi mi fate sapere il mio Bluetooth se potrà funzionare grazie al "supporto" chat di Ubuntu freenode
<glpiana> Fetentone, sei su un canale di supporto, non su una chat. hai esposto il tuo problema relativo al bluetooth. non è detto che per ogni problema ci sia una soluzione
<glpiana> Fetentone, neanche lo vedo io il bluetooth sul tuo pc. per cui abbi pazienza. se vuoi chiacchierare ti ho indicato su quale canale devi joinare
<mibofra> Fetentone: il modello esatto del pc please :D ?
<Fetentone> Olivetti S1530
<mibofra> non preoccuparti che una soluzione si trova sempre , anche se non sarà facile
<mibofra> dai lsmod  e posta il risultato su ubuntu paste
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247647/
<Renzin> salve a tutti ce nessuno ?
<Renzin> hello
<mibofra> !nessuno | Renzin
<ubot-it> Renzin: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Renzin> ok
<Renzin> allora sono indeciso se comprare un nuovo pc mio personale o aspettare ubuntu for android  per cpmprare schermo , smartphone ,tastiera e mause
<mibofra> ubuntu for android ? 2014
<mibofra> :D
<Renzin> ho sentito fine anno inizio 2013
<Renzin> quindi ?
<Renzin> se mi consigliate un pc quale ?
<Renzin> perche il mio celeron ormai vuole andare in pensione dalle mie sorelle che lo usano per internet
<nannes> !chat | Renzin, io direi che è importante scegliere nVidia come scheda video, se vuoi compatibilità. Comunque per questi consigli è giusto passare all'altro canale. Qui è solo per il supporto ubuntu :)
<ubot-it> Renzin, io direi che è importante scegliere nVidia come scheda video, se vuoi compatibilità. Comunque per questi consigli è giusto passare all'altro canale. Qui è solo per il supporto ubuntu :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Renzin> ok grazie mille per me e la prima volta in chat ubuntu
<Kannella> ciao a tutti..
<Kannella> non riesco ad inviare file con il bluetooth con questa versione di kubuntu che ho appena installato,qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Fetentone> Kannella, prima di tutto il Bluettoth ti funziona???
<Kannella> sì, da windows riesco ad inviare file..
<Kannella> Fetentone:  il problema è che sul dispositivo di ricezione mi chiede un pin che non ho mai impostato ed il solito 1234 non funziona
<Fetentone> 0000 oppure nessuno se non l'hai mai impostato
<Fetentone> prova un pò!
<Kannella> Fetentone: provo
<Kannella> Fetentone:   non va con 0000 neppure con nessuno...
<Fetentone> che app usi per il bluetooth??
<Kannella> blue devil
<Fetentone> il bluettoth è interno o esterno?
<Kannella> interno
<Kannella> è attivo eh.. :)
<Fetentone> Kannella prova:  sudo service bluetooth restart
<Kannella>  adesso riprovo a inviare
<Kannella> ma non c'è un comando per cambiare la pass?
<Kannella> cioè il pin..
<jester-> Kannella: installa blueman
<Fetentone> ce l'ha
<Kannella> Fetentone jester adesso funziona.. bastava riavviarlo..
<Kannella> pensavo chissà che problema ci fosse
<Kannella> grazie per l'aiuto..
<Fetentone> :)
<raptor_> buonasera
<raptor_> come si fa a togliere ubuntu dal computer
<sbubba> sera a tutti
<Virunga> Ciao sbobba.
<sbubba> esiste una lista dettagliata di spiegazioni dei servizi che partono all'avvio sulla 10.04?
<sbubba> voglio disabilitare qualcosa andando sul sicuro, ma nel forum non sto trovando nulla di che
<sbubba> se disattivo all'avvio cups, quando poi voglio stampare lo devo avviare a mano o ci pensa da solo quando faccio partire la stampa?
<nannes> beh no, bisognerà avviarlo a mano
<nannes> o almeno automatizzare il processo con uno script
<sbubba> ah grazie nannes
<sbubba> mi succede una cosa strana. sto tendendo aperti in fondo allo schermo sia htop sia il monitor di sistema, sull'utilizzo della cpu i dati sono più o meno quelli, ma sulla ram htop dice che ne uso sulle 350 MB, il monitor di sistema invece mi da come minimo 497 MB solo per firefox o_O altri 145 per pidgin e così via
<sbubba> è htop che svalvola?
<fabio_cc> sbubba, forse il monitor di sistema considera utilizzata anche la memoria ram allocata come "cache", a disposizione dei programmi ma non veramente occupata
<sbubba> ah spè sto guardando ora .___.
<sbubba> la ram realmente occupata mi sa che è "Memoria", "Memoria virtuale" invece è quello che dici tu?
<sbubba> perchè è la virtuale che guardavo e che era esagerata
<fabio_cc> sbubba, no la memoria virtuale comprende anche lo spazio di swap
<fabio_cc> sbubba, quindi è la ram + la dimensione della partizione di swap
<sbubba> ma per htop la swap utilizzata è di soli 5 MB
<sbubba> mio sto perdendo in qualcosa perchè i conti non mi tornano
<Holden> sbubba, posta una schemata
<sbubba> si infatti
<sbubba> spè
<fabio_cc> sbubba, strano htop e monitor di sistema dovrebbero coincidere almeno sulla memoria di swap utilizzata
<Holden> sbubba, anche free -m
<sbubba> http://pastebin.com/gMCxpTNb
<Holden> sbubba, esegui questo comando:  sync; echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<sbubba> scusate la lentezza della schermata, ma imageshack mi chiede per forza la registrazione o_O
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sbubba> grazie
<sbubba> http://imagebin.org/230143
<sbubba> Holden: adesso do quel comando
<sbubba> Holden: l'output è un 3
<Holden> sbubba, ok, controlla ora la mem. inoltre nel monitor di sistema non guardare in processi, ma in risorse
<sbubba> Holden: ok. rifaccio schermata di risorse?
<Holden> no, controlla... il valore in risorse dovrebbe essere simile a quello di htop
<sbubba> ok
<sbubba> ah sì adesso è praticamentre uguale
<sbubba> ma quel comando cosa ha sistemato?
<Holden> no... quel comando svuota l'area di memoria usata come cache, però in realtà non dovrebbe essere necessario
<Holden> linux ha una gestione complessa ed efficiente della memoria
<Holden> quindi non preoccuparti se a volte i valori sembrano diversi con programmi diversi
<sbubba> quindi senza che rido' quel comando?
<Holden> si, quel comando non è necessario
<sbubba> ok grazie
<_Kalce_> salve a tutti
<_Kalce_> ho appena installato la 12.04 e nn mi ricordo come devo fare ad installare i plug in per il firefox...
<mibofra> vai su componenti aggiuntivi
<mibofra> o li scarichi e ti chiede lui se installarli o meno .
<_Kalce_> le altre volte , ricordo che l' ho fatto da terminale...
<gidi> ciao a tutti
<kannella> ciao gidi
<gidi> c'è qualche anima pia che avrebeb voglia di rispondere ad un paio di quesiti? :D
<gidi> ciao kannella
<kannella> proviamo
<gidi> ho installato la 12.04 dopo un annetto che non usavo ubuntu e ho un problemino sull'audio
<kannella> non riesci a leggere alcuni formati audio tipo mp3?
<gidi> per l'audio va adl pc via hdmi  e non va, il problema è che con questa nuova versione di ubuntu faccio veramente fatica a trovare la possibilità di configurare
<kannella> ma i codec li hai scaricati tutti, sì?
<gidi> non credo sia un problema di codec ma di driver
<kannella> provato a cambiare sulla voce Impostazioni di sistema  il  "profilo" nella scheda "Hardware"
<kannella> ?
<gidi> mah sì, dopo ci riprovo se no andrò alla vecchia con le casse attaccate al jack :) grazie comunque
<kannella> forse la scheda predefinita non è hdmi per l'audio
<gidi> lui la vede e me la da fra le uscite possibili sol oche poi non riesce a farla andare
<kannella> dovresti provare a scaricare alsamixer
<kannella> e provare a settare da lì
<kannella> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/Alsamixer
<gidi> me lo segno, grazie
<gidi> ora stacco, grazie per i suggerimenti
<MaMos> ciao a tutti
<MaMos> qyalcuno di voi conosce megui ?
<mapreri> hi all :D
<mibofra> ciao
<kannella> ciao a tutti.. ho trovato un vecchio portatile con neanche 100MB di ram.. 4Gi di hard-disk e Winzozz ME.. che distro potrei installare? Xubuntu a volte gira con 100Mega.. non vorrei rischiare di perderlo definitivamente..
<sbubba> e dov l'hai trovato?? :°DD
<sbubba> c'era la dsl
<sbubba> o la puppy
<sbubba> le prime due che mi vengono in mente
<mapreri> ho un piccolo problema che solo ora ho voglia di affrontare: quando eseguo `update-initramfs -u -k all` mi aggiorna anche un misterioso 3.2.0-25-generic. in /boot c'è solo l'initrd e non l'immagine o la configurazione, e (ovviamente) mkinitramfs si lamente che in /lib/modules non c'è nulla di quella versione. qualcuno ha idea di come fixare sta roba? ricordo di averlo da tempo, e ora non ricordo se all'epoca avevo fatto all'epoca :) ah, per ora 
<mapreri> kannella: dsl o puppy, oppure ti diverti con debian base+ pacchetto per pacchetto fino a farne qualcosa di molto leggero... :)
<mapreri> kannella: ovviamente interi de è difficili farli girare (a parte lxde o e17)
<kannella> hmm... proverò con puppy.. anche se provare pacchetto per pacchetto a smanettare con debian potrebbe essere interessante.. però forse non ne sono ancora in grado..
<mapreri> kannella: non pensare che amministrare puppy sia una passeggiata... usarlo no, anche perchè ha tutto preinstallato
<kannella> mapreri:  lxde dà meno problemi..?
<io-non-esisto> mibofra: mi sai aiutare con quel robo? Vedo di postare xorg.conf... (sn mapreri, sto aspettando l'autoquit)
<mibofra> io-non-esisto , mi spieghi in modo breve il problema :D ?
<io-non-esisto> paste.ubuntu.com/1248253
<sbubba> o macpup con e17 kannella
<sbubba> a me piace molto
<sbubba> poi vedi te, dipende dai gusti
<kannella> sbubba: lìimportante è che giri su 96M di ram
<kannella> ^_^
<io-non-esisto> Fglrx mi da un errore particolare (paste 1248262), radeon va in segfault... Mi resta da provare vesa e nomodesetting in cmdbootline, ma voglio l'accelerazione 3d...
<io-non-esisto> Lspci in paste 1248266
<mibofra> che driver usi ?
<sbubba> kannella: il sito di macpup mi riporta a quello di puppy. "Minimum System Requirements  	People have succeeded in running Puppy with a 333MHz CPU and 64MB. To  be comfortable 256MB RAM and a 512MB swap file will run smoother. "
<kannella> 256 per starci larghi.. hmm sbubba
<sbubba> boh, ho avuto un pc recuperato vecchissimo con w95 simile al tuo, mi pare che la macpup funzionasse ma non ricordo bene perchè ne provai tante
<nannes> kannella devi usare KolibriOS
<sbubba> kannella: Slackware - Ecco la lista dei requisiti minimi indispensabili:
<sbubba>  processore 486 16MB di RAM (32 consigliati) tra 100 e 500MB di spazio su disco (servono comunque circa 3.5GB di spazio se volete fare una installazione completa) floppy drive da 3.5" (o in alternativa un CD-ROM drive e sistema che supporti il avvio da CD-ROM)
<kannella> sbubba: direi che ci siamo
<sbubba> kannella: c'è anche vector linux basata su slackware, magari più facile da usare ma non ti so dire se i requisiti siano gli stessi
<kannella> ora cerco le specifiche
<kannella> nannes: Kolibri gira con 96Mega di ram e 4 Gi di spazio ?
<nannes> kannella: Certo
<nannes> è il migliore per vecchi catorci
<nannes> ehm pezzi d'epoca :)
<kannella> ^_^ eh ma è diventata una sfida adesso.. sono sicura che con unix può ancora servire a qualcosa quel coso lì.. :)
<sbubba> boh non trovo i requisiti minimi sul sito di vector linux .___.
<kannella> sbubba: 128 Mega
<kannella> http://vectorlinux.com/news/vector-linux-7.0-light-released/
<sbubba> mmm no la vector non va bene It       can be run effectively on a Pentium III with 192MB of RAM and 6GB of hard       drive space
<sbubba> la versione soho è più leggera, ma non basta comunque
<kannella> neanche la light basta..
<Holden> !chat | hmm, mi dispiace ma non mi sembrano cose relative al supporto ubuntu kannella, sbubba, nannes
<ubot-it> hmm, mi dispiace ma non mi sembrano cose relative al supporto ubuntu kannella, sbubba, nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbubba> ah no hai ragione tu, la versione standard è a più leggera
<marina70> ciao
<marina70> vorrei installare su lubuntu il programma downverter: come devo fare ??
<sbubba> buonasera ragazzi
<cicciofritz> salve a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come attivare il touchpad all'avvio del sistema? devo sempre attivarlo manualmente e alle volte è abbastanza fastidioso, grazie mille in anticipo :)
<cicciofritz> asus k52, ubuntu 12.04 64bit, unity
<cicciofritz> ho già provato ad aggiungere alcuni comandi all'avvio automatico come "synclient Touchpadoff=0" ma non danno risultati...
<nannes> cicciofritz: beh credo che basti il comando di xinput
<nannes> cicciofritz: però è strano, non dovrebbe farlo. V
<nannes> Vuoi che si attivi già al login screen oppure ti basta all'avvio di unity?
<cicciofritz> il login è automatico quindi mi sta bene anche semplicemente all'avvio di unity
<nannes> bien, allora aggiungi il comando di xinput nell'autostart di unity
<cicciofritz> grazie mille
<cicciofritz> ah perfetto, provo subito :)
<nannes> ovviamente con i parametri adatti :P
<nannes> mica solo "xinput"
<cicciofritz> ah...ehm allora se hai voglia mi servirebbe ancora aiuto XD
<cicciofritz> ah non so se ho sbagliato, ma nei vari tentativi avevo pure aggiunto Option “SHMConfig” “on” Option “TouchpadOff” “0″ a  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ovviamente senza risolvere niente
<nannes> naa toglili
<nannes> e dai xinput --list
<cicciofritz> nannes scusa mi si è disconnesso
<cicciofritz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248432/
<nannes> il comando è
<nannes> xinput --set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Device Enabled" 1
<nannes> cicciofritz: lo puoi testare anche adesso, per vedere se funge
<nannes> per disattivare, metti lo zero  al posto di 1
<nannes> per attivare invece va bene l'uno
<cicciofritz> sisi funziona
<cicciofritz> grazie :)
<cicciofritz> se invece lo volessi attivare anche nella schermata di login?
<cicciofritz> dovrei aggiungere questo comando alle direttive del grub? (spero di non dire boiate :-/ )
<nannes> cicciofritz: nono niente grub, ma lightdm :)
<cicciofritz> ah sisi XD giusto
<cicciofritz> basta aggiungere quel comando al lightdm.conf o è più complicato?
<nannes> mmh guarda il man lightdm.conf che è meglio :)
<nannes> asd
<cicciofritz> mmmh
<cicciofritz> per ora mi va benissimo così XD
<cicciofritz> o comunque proverò a studiarci un po' su con le tue dritte
<cicciofritz> grazie mille ancora
<cicciofritz> nottee
<nannes> cicciofritz: se vuoi fare in fretta
<nannes> puoi metterlo anche su /etc/rc.local
<nannes> prima di exit0
<cicciofritz> ah allora provo anche così
<cicciofritz> grazie davvero
<cicciofritz> ciao!
<ubuntumusicstudi> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ubuntumusicstudi> !ubuntu 12.10
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu 12.10'
<ubuntumusicstudi> !ubuntu 12.o4
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu 12.o4'
<ubuntumusicstudi> !ubuntu 12.04
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu 12.04'
<al2> ciao a tutti
<al2> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi gentilmente come faccio ad essere sicuro che il sistem stia utilizzando entrambe i core della mia cpu dual core?
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-29
<abh> salve
<abh> qualcuno ancora sveglio?
<dod> al2
<dod> piazzati da qualche parte un widget di monitor della cpu. comunque li usa li usa.. vai tranquillo
<dod> cat /proc/cpuinfo   in terminale
<dod> sudo lshw | grep -i cpu,  e vedi quante sono
<dod> al2, in sostanza, ubuntu usa tutto quello che trova disponibile.. e quindi....vai tranquillo...
<al2> ciao a tutti
<al2> ciao a tutti ubuntu mi vede il processore dual core come se fosse un unico processore. c'è modo di far funzionare entrambei core?
<al2> ciao a tutti. su ubuntu il mio processore dual core viene visto come singolo core. qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta per far funzionare anche il secondo core?
<cristian_c> al2, da dove hai visto ciò
<cristian_c> ?
<al2> cristian_c, ciao, grazie per il supporto. vedo tutto ciò sia da htop, sia con il comando cat /proc/cpuinfo
<al2> cpu cores 1
<al2> la mia cpu è una Core 2 Duo T 5750 a due cores
<cristian_c> al2, e con lscpu invece?
<cristian_c> a me cpuinfo dice: processor	: 0  lol
<cristian_c> ah, forse è l'indice -,-'
<al2> anche da li una sola cpu
<dod> hai letto tutto al2?
<dod> te ne dovrebbe elencare due cpuinfo
<al2> come posso postare il risultato?
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dod> mettici anche lshw
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248977/
<al2> dod qualche dritta?
<al2> cristian_c, qualche dritta?
<dod> mah. e' strano
<dod> spe'
<DD3my> buongiorno
<cristian_c> effettivamente è strano
<cristian_c> la cpu2 dovrebbe essere rilevata automaticamente
<al2> cristian_c, ma il problema può essere causato dal kernel? mi spiego. quando avvio la distribuzione devo necessariamente aggiungere come opzioni noapic nolapic nomodeset
<dod> al2 vedi se trovi un widget o uno screenlet per il monitor della cpu o  uno piu' in generale per il pc tipo sensor
<al2> altrimenti la distro non va
<dod> al2 dare i comandi da live hai provato? da live ti si avvia il sistema? da cd dico...
<al2> dod, anche per avviare la live devo aggiungere noapic nolapic nomodeset
<dod> i tre comandi citati non hanno a che fare con il numero di core per la verita'...
<al2> dod si esatto, riguardano il sottosistema grafico nativo per evitare di usare quello del kernel che crasha con la mia scheda video e gli altri comandi lavorano sul sistema acpi di alimentazione
<dod> il kernel di ubuntu riconosce anche la pizza. non arrivi senza quelli neanche ad avere la shell?
<dod> provare da kernel recovery magari ti apri la shell
<al2> dod, se non inserisco quei comandi, schermo nero al caricamento
<dod> ok ma.. funziona bene o hai dei problemi?
<cristian_c> al2, sulla live riconosce la seconda cpu?
<al2> dod funziona ma è come avere il propulsore di una ferrari e andare come una panda..... processore spesso al 100% per qualunque operazione..... ventole sempre accese... e ci credo fuzniona a metà1.....
<al2> cristian_c, no, sulla live riconosce una cpu
<dod> io non basto ci vuole un guru
<cristian_c> lol
<dod> al2 resta in canale....
<al2> dod ok.... grazie
<dod> al2, pero' nel frattempo magari... controlla il bios, togli lo speedstep e le menate di risparmio energetico alla radice
<cristian_c> già, può essere il bios
<cristian_c> al2, hai altri SO sul pc?
<dod> speedstep, turbo, etc etc...
<al2> dod,  tutto disabilitato
<dod> vedi le voci del bios..
<dod> ok
<al2> cristian_c, si ho win e vede due core
<al2> asp entro nel bios e controllo ma non posso disablilitare aCPI
<al2> non si spegnerebbe più il pc...
<dod> no quelli non li devi toccare
<dod> solo le menate intel per la cpu
<cristian_c> dod, se windows ne vede due , il problema non è nel bios
<al2> riavvio e riaccedo!
<cristian_c> dod, magari è un solo core con due thread in realtà
<cristian_c> e windows li vede come due core, osbaglio?
<cristian_c> inoltre, dev'essere un problema molto raro
<dod> no la danno come dualcore
<dod> inoltre non si sarebbe accorto, a me cpuinfo leggi i thread da 0 a 7, ovvero 8 core
<cristian_c> dod, su askubuntu scrivono: 'Enable ACPI features in your BIOS. If you turn this off your system will use 1 cpu.'
<cristian_c> e pare funzioni
<dod> ecco.
<dod> quando torna...
<dod> ma se nei parametri di grub gli tocca toglierlo non so se gli modifica il bios.
<cristian_c> ho postato il link in query per non postarlo in canale
<dod> sei anche in chat?
<cristian_c> postato in chat
<cristian_c> cpu cores   : 1 con un quad core, (che in realtà sono due core fisici)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DD3my> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao DD3my
<sin> hola!dove posso scaricare sfondi per ubuntu 12.04?
<DD3my> certo
<cristian_c> da gnome-look però qui saremmo offtopic
<sin> tks
<DD3my> sin, http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/04/06/ubuntu-12-04-disponibili-tutti-gli-sfondi-da-ubuntu-karmic-a-oneiric-direttamente-nei-repository-ufficiali/
<ErVito> evviva la fiera del link
<cristian_c> lol
<Santo> hello
<Santo> why when i install ubuntu 12.04 the os crash??
<cristian_c> !english | Santo
<cristian_c> lol
<ubot-it> Santo: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<mpuppetier> Buon pomeriggio
<mpuppetier> Ho un'interfaccia (eth0) che all'avvio della macchina chiede al dhcp ip ecc.. Ora visto che la macchina si avvia in contemporanea con il rooter, quando fa la richiesta al dhcp non lo trova e l'interfaccia non viene caricata... consigli su come evitare tutto cio? Qui c'e' parte del syslog http://pastebin.com/SvemchDv
<mpuppetier> In teoria dovrebbe riprovare a richiedere al dhcp le info dopo 5 minuti ma ciò non accade...
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, non usare dhcp
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, :-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, assegna un ip fisso da network manager e magari da router usa il controllo mac adress per acchiappare quel pc a quell'ip
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, so che posso usare un indirizzo statico, ma non è la soluzione che fa per me. Mi basterebbe ritardare la richiesta dhcp di qualche minuto..
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, ti serve network manager ?
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, no uso soli il terminale, non ha server grafico
<DAMN3dg1rl> c'è un modo artigianale per farlo
<DAMN3dg1rl> allora
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  ok spara...
<DAMN3dg1rl> sfruttando init.d e sleep
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  a ho capito cosa intendi... interessante...
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, potrei anche creare un crontab che ogni tot tempo controlla se eth0 è su...
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<hallino1> Uè ragazzi.. Per caso sapete convertire un wmv in mp4 hd? ^^
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, ma quindi non c'è modo tramite dhclient.conf di impostare un ritartdo...
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, userei uno sleep 100 && dhclient eth0 in rc.local
<mapreri> hallino1: io per convertire video in generale uso arista
<mapreri> (non mi da qualità eccessive, però..)
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  si più convegnente in termini di risorse ... grazie per la dritta
<hallino1> mapreri, mi servirebbe per avere qualità alta da caricare su youtube ^^
<blackz> hallino1: installa w32codecs e poi ffmpeg -i file.wmv -b 600 -s 320x240 -ab 128k -vcodec mpeg4 -ab 128 -acodec aac file.mp4
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, sono pazza , lo so ;)
<giordano> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema della masterizzazione dei dvd?
<blackz> hallino1: ovviamente ci sono anche altre opzioni (leggi l'help se vuoi saperle tutte)
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  assolutamente no.. o meglio io non la definisco pazzia :-)
<hallino1> Grazie mille blackz .. Gentilissimo :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> ;)
<mpuppetier> E ora pagliozza..
<giordano> k3b termina la masterizzazione dei dvd ma poi con nautilus non riesco ad aprire il contenuto.
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, funzica?
<pdor> io vorrei sapere perche' la mia penna tv non vede rai 3.....e guardo solo quella umf
<pdor> cosa dovrei guardare?
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, non ho ancora provato anche perchè dovrei riavviare il rooter, te lo faccio sapere la prossima volta...
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, intanto ho scritto in rc.locl
<pdor> perce' certi cnali non si vedono?
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, rc.local
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, il problema è che non ricordo la sintassi di rc.local
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, rc.local usa una bash script
<dod> pdor con analogico e segnale basso si vedeva male ma qualcosa arrivava, con il digitale no.
<pdor> no io lo vedo benissimo sulla tv
<pdor> ma sul pc niente
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl, quindi tecnicamente dovrebbe funzionare, devo solo aggiugere il controllo per vedere se eth0 è up, in quanto a volte attacco la macchina dopo l'avvio del rooter
<pdor> stesa antenna
<DAMN3dg1rl> pdor, forse la chiave non prende tutta la uhf
<pdor> vedo tutti gli altri
<pdor> complotto fascista:)
<pdor> a parte iris e mediaset che pero vedo i provvisori
<pdor> DAMN3dg1rl: pensi ancora che non becchi tutta la uhf? che manco so cosa sia esattamente:)
<DAMN3dg1rl> la frequenza di trasmissione
<DAMN3dg1rl> può darsi che non prenda l'intera banda
<pdor> si piuo meno lo so
<DAMN3dg1rl> alcune cinesi hanno delli estremi di banda mancanti
<pdor> e quindi? posso scegliere qualche opzione?
<pdor> mi pare che con winzoz la vedevo
<pdor> prima che perdessi il codice del programma di gestione:)
<pdor> con metv ci sono oppppizzioni?
<pdor> provo kafffeine
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  forse ho trovato una soluzione migiore... in dhclient.conf c'è un paramentro initial-delay time .... forse potrebbe fare al caso mio..
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, può darsi . io eviterei cmnq di lanciare dhclient all'avvio
<pdor> kaffeine mi vede solo 10 canali...
<sbeer> ciao a tutti
<sbeer> misà ke ho fatto qualcosa che non avrei dovuto fare :P
<sbeer> ogni volta che apro ubuntu software center mi si riavvia e non parte
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, c'è pdor che forse può essere aiutato ...
<sbeer> in piu mi dice Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.noreply.org_pub_tor_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file
<pdor> uffa se cambio da autoscn a it.bologna non vede piu la penna....2881
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  ariecchime.. ha funzionato.
<DAMN3dg1rl> mpuppetier, quale metodo ?
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  initial-delay 200
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<mpuppetier> DAMN3dg1rl,  però la tua idea mi piaceva.. la terrò buona per un futuro
<DAMN3dg1rl> ;)
 * _matteo Ciao a tutti!
<mpuppetier> _matteo, ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<_matteo> ciao fabio
<_matteo> che si fa?
<_matteo> ciao apuppetier
<mpuppetier> Raga anche da voi piove a dirotto? ... uffa qui non smette...
<DD3my> mpuppetier, qui c'è il sole
<DD3my> :D
<fabio_cc> _matteo, si fa supporto ubuntu :)
<fabio_cc> !chat | mpuppetier
<ubot-it> mpuppetier: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mpuppetier> DD3my, e magari ai anche il mare vicino...io qui ho solo montagne :-(
<mpuppetier> fabio_cc, ok sorry
<fabio_cc> mpuppetier, :)
<DD3my> mpuppetier, esatto :D
<mpuppetier> Vi saluto vado a studiare un po.. see ya !!
<_matteo> fabio lo so che si fa supporto ad ubuntu
<_matteo> io intendevo come va
<_matteo> che fai
<fabio_cc> _matteo, il canale per chiaccherare è #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> qua solo supporto
<_matteo> oddio era solo un saluto
<_matteo> complimenti per la gentilezza
<fabio_cc> _matteo, forse non conosci le linee guida del canale
<fabio_cc> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<_matteo> infatti sono nuovissimo
<fabio_cc> _matteo, ok, nessun problema
<_matteo> ;)
<sperius> ciao
<sperius> ho 1 problema: Failed to load the package list  This is a serious problem. Try again later. If this problem appears again, please report an error to the developers.
<Holden> sperius, mentre facevi cosa?
<sperius> Holden: mi viene fuori un icona con il divieto ogni volta che accendo il pc, e se faccio partire ubuntu software center mi si riavvia all inifinito
<Holden> sperius, versione di ubuntu? apri un terminale
<sperius> quell errore me lo da se provo a selezionare l'opzione verifica aggiornamenti che trovo su quel "divieto"
<sperius> Holden: terminale aperto..uso ubuntu alternate 12
<Holden> sperius, lancia   sudo apt-get clean
<sperius> Holden: fatto
<Holden> sperius, adesso   sudo apt-get upgrade
<sperius> upgrade?
<Holden> sperius, scusa   sudo apt-get update
<sperius> ah ecco :()
<sperius> :)
<Holden> upgrade lo facciamo dopo
<Holden> metti quello che esce su pastebin
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sperius> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249613/
<Holden> sperius, Err http://mirror.noreply.org hardy/main amd64 Packages    dove hai preso questo repo?
<Holden> a parte che punta ad hardy, 8.04
<sperius> Holden ehm non ne ho la minima idea
<sperius> :$
<Holden> sperius, grep -r noreply /etc/apt
<sperius> Holden: ci sono
<Holden> vediamo l'output
<sperius> copio qui /etc/apt/sources.list~:deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor hardy main /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor hardy main
<Holden> sperius, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sperius> adesso che ci penso misà ke lo ho aggiunto io quel repo :|
<sperius> xke ho gia usato quel comando
<Holden> cerca questa riga: "deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor hardy main"  e davanti mettici un #
<sperius> si indatti
<sperius> ce lho messa io
<sperius> in fondo ho: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor hardy main
<sperius> tutte e 3 senza # davanti
<sperius> la metto solo davanti a deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor hardy main?
<sperius> o a tutte e 3?
<Holden> vedi te, quella che da errore è quella che ti ho indicato
<sperius> ok metto solo quella # deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor hardy main
<sperius> salvo?
<Holden> si
<sperius> ok
<Holden> di nuovo update poi
<sperius> Holden: apposto
<sperius> :)
<sperius> <3 grazie mille
<sperius> gentilissimo
<FloodBotIt1> sperius: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Holden> sperius, di niente
<sperius> :)
<raffaele> buona sera qualcuno sa dirmi dove trovo i drive per stampante epson stylus photo rx520?
<raffaele> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Fetentone> ciao vuagliù. Vorrei aggiungere alcune applicazione sulla dock bar.... ma quando ci provo non me le mette, non so che operazione svolge... qualcuno sa come si fà'??
<raffaele> buona sera qualcuno sa dirmi dove Trovo i drive per Stampante Epson Stylus Photo RX520?
<Fetentone> raffaele, innanitutto auguri. Di solito Ubuntu riconosce le stampanti Epson, hai tutto aggiornato....
<sbubba> salve :)
<raffaele_> salve vorrei sapere dove tro i drive per stampante epson stylus photo rx520
<_matteo> ciao raffaele vai qui : http://www.avasys.jp
<sbubba> ho un pentium 4 a 1.7ghz, è normale che con ubuntu 10.04 mi prende il 50/60% di uso della cpu con solo il monitor di sistema aperto?
<sbubba> l'ho installato da un pezzo e sto cercando di ripulire un po' il sistema, ultimamente anche aprire una cartella di nautilus è un problema :|
<_matteo> fa un po' di pulizia con ubuntu-tweak
<_matteo> sbubba pulisci con ubuntu-tweak
<sbubba> _matteo, ho capito
<_matteo> scusami sbubba
<_matteo> dovrebbe andare meglio
<sbubba> nulla figurati :°DD
<Hurricane_> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Hurricane_
<ubot-it> Hurricane_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Hurricane_> Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire che versione installare su un NetBoot? Posso usare una pen USB? Come?
<Hurricane_> Grazie per il benvenuto
<fabio_cc> Hurricane_, puoi usare la normale versione di ubuntu, o per una maggiore velocità, xubuntu o lubuntu
<fabio_cc> Hurricane_, per quanto riguarda la pen drive leggi qui
<fabio_cc> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Hurricane_> Grandi grazie
<fabio_cc> Hurricane_, prego
<Hurricane_> Ma la modalitá di creazione dischi di avvio è uguale anche da Windows? Io ho installato questo sistema ora
<Holden> Hurricane_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> Hurricane_, è spiegato nel wiki
<Holden> li spiega come creare una usb avviabile con windows Hurricane_
<demirulez> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema riguardo all'installazione del pacchetto "cheese" con Ubuntu 12.04, ecco l'errore che compare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249908/
<demirulez> sembra un errore di dipendenze ma è comparso solo oggi, mai successo prima d'ora, qui c'è l'output del file sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249902/ qualche suggerimento in merito per favore?
<DD3my> demirulez, ti da l'errore anche se scrivi il comando sudo apt-get install cheese?
<demirulez> DD3my: stavo appunto provando a installarlo tramite console e si, mi da l'errore
<demirulez> DD3my: idem tramite Synaptic
<DD3my> demirulez, tramite software center?
<demirulez> DD3my: provo
<DD3my> demirulez, va bene
<demirulez> DD3my: errore sempre relativo alle dipendenze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249934/
<DD3my> demirulez, hai fatto qualche aggiornamento di recente? o dato qualche comando da terminale?
<demirulez> DD3my: nessun comando particolare, oggi ho aggiornato il sistema con gli updates ufficiali tramite il gestore aggiornamenti...
<DD3my> demirulez, hai provato a riavviare dopo che hai aggiornato il sistema?
<demirulez> DD3my: si, ho riavviato da poco infatti, pensando che potesse risolvere ma nulla, stesso problema
<Holden> demirulez, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Holden> demirulez, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update    su pastebin
<Holden> demirulez, e anche   sudo apt-cache policy cheese
<demirulez> Holden: output di 'ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d' qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249948/
<Holden> demirulez, ok, mi tiro indietro, hai un sacco di roba da repo esterni.
<Holden> probabilmente qualche conflitto...
<demirulez> Holden: output di 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update': http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249952/
<demirulez> Holden: si lo stavo pensando anche io, se provassi a crearmi un nuovo sources.list pulito?
<demirulez> Holden: con solo i repo ufficiali
<Holden> demirulez, non è il sources.list il problema, ma la roba che hai in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Holden> cmq a questo punto vediamo sudo apt-cache policy cheese
<demirulez> Holden: capisco, si potrebbe pulire?
<demirulez> Holden: ok un attimo
<demirulez> Holden: ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249957/
<Holden> demirulez, tutto si può fare
<Holden> demirulez, riprova  sudo apt-get install cheese
<Holden> oh devo andare, a dopo
<demirulez> Holden: ok, comunque stesso errore di prima
<DD3my> demirulez, scusa mi ero spostato due secondi
<demirulez> DD3my: no problem :)
<demirulez> DD3my: non so se hai seguito, magari dai un'occhiata ai log che ho postato
<demirulez> DD3my: il problema sembra qualche conflitto con dei PPA esterni che avevo aggiunto a quanto pare
<DD3my> demirulez, si ho appena finito di leggere
<DD3my> e come ha detto Holden hai un sacco di ppa
<DD3my> perche non provi a cancellarne qualcuno?
<demirulez> DD3my: si vero, ma molti non credo di averli attivi comunque
<demirulez> DD3my: dici svuotare la cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<DD3my> demirulez, no aspetta ti dico dove andare
<demirulez> DD3my: ok
<DD3my> demirulez, allora un metodo è quello di cancellare questi pacchetti con synptic
<DD3my> o repository
<demirulez> DD3my: intendi i PPA esterni?
<DD3my> si
<DD3my> oppure usi sempre il terminale
<DD3my> quindi cerchi i PPA esterni
<DD3my> e da terminale scrivi
<DD3my> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:nome della ppa
<demirulez> DD3my: devo rimuovere TUTTI gli esterni?
<DD3my> demirulez, devi rimuovere quelli che non ti servono o quelli che ti sembrano sconosciuti
<demirulez> DD3my: mmm ok, rimuoverli, non disattivarli semplicemente giusto?
<DD3my> demirulez, ti faccio un esempio se tu installi il cairo dock  non la ppa
<DD3my> prima rimuovi la ppa, e dopo rimuovi il programma che c'era installato  nel tuo sistema
<DD3my> con la ppa* , scusa
<demirulez> DD3my: capisco, un'altra cosa che dimenticavo, quando tento di installare cheese con Synaptic mi compare: " Dipende: gnome-video-effects, ma non sta per essere installato"
<demirulez> DD3my: potrebbe essere utile?
<DD3my> demirulez, non saprei, forse il gestore Synaptic trova che ci siano dei conflitti con tutte le ppa che hai installato come ti ha detto prima holden, quindi ti consiglio prima di eliminare qualche ppa e poi di riprovare tramite riga di comando,software center o synaptic
<demirulez> DD3my: ok grazie mille per i consigli :)
<DD3my> ad installare cheese
<DD3my> demirulez, figurati, poi se ci sono ancora problemi
<DD3my> spero di no, posta tutto in chan :)
<demirulez> DD3my: certo :)
<DD3my> demirulez, ho rivisto l output del comando ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DD3my> perche non cancelli amsn?
<DD3my> hai la comodissima empathy
<DD3my> con la quale puoi sincronizzare msn,facebook, twitter e tanti altri
<DD3my> demirulez, è solamente un consiglio  :)
<_matteo> ciao a tutti
<_matteo> ogni volta che avvio Lubuntu 12.04 non mi carica la chiavetta per la connessione ad internet
<_matteo> devo sempre toglierla e reinserirla
<_matteo> e qualche volta riavviare il pc
<_matteo> da cosa dipebde?
<_matteo> ciao a tutti ogni volta che avvio Lubuntu 12.04 non mi carica la chiavetta per la connessione ad internet devo sempre toglierla e reinserirla e qualche volta riavviare il pc da cosa dipebde?
<_matteo> quakcuno mi aiuta?
<pdor> ho capito bene? non date piu supporto per una penna tv non suportata?
<pdor> ehm ciao
<pdor> io vorrei capire perche' con metv vedo 20 canali...meno rai 3 e iris....e con kaffeine una 20ina
<pdor> sempre escuso rai3 che e' l'unica che guardo
<demirulez> DD3my: scusa ero away :)
<DD3my> demirulez, tranquillo :)
<demirulez> DD3my: azz non se ne vuole andare sto errore
<DD3my> demirulez, hai incominciato a cancellare qualcosa?
<demirulez> DD3my: sisi sto provando uno per uno
<DD3my> demirulez, va bene dopo che ne hai cancellato un po, pulisci il tutto con sudo apt-get clean
<DD3my> e riavvi
<demirulez> DD3my: uff sta installando sembra finalmente :)
<DD3my> demirulez, abbiamo risolto :)?
<demirulez> DD3my: si, programma installazio e funzionante :))
<demirulez> DD3my: praticamente cheese dipende da un pacchetto "gnome-video-effects" che a sua volta dipende da una libreria gstreamer, ecco riguardo a quest'ultima ne avevo installata una versione proveniente da un PPA extra non aggiornata
<demirulez> DD3my: e appunto andava in conflitto
<demirulez> DD3my: rimossa la versione del PPA e installato quella da repo ufficiali è filato tutto liscio :)
<DD3my> demirulez, perfetto :)
<demirulez> DD3my: grazie ancora per il supporto :)
<DoctorD90> sera! qualcuno può autarmi con ubuntu one??..sto provando ad installarlo su server, come è scritto su una guida sul sito ufficiale, ma mi da un errore, potreste aiutarmi? grz
<DoctorD90> errore: https://gist.github.com/13c9ec8df8262ae9a009
<marta> ciao ragazzi
<marta> ho un problema
<DoctorD90> cioè?
<marta> ho inserito il cd di ubuntu 12.10, il cd non si installa, mi dice che non ho a dipsosizione 4.4 gb . ma io ho un hd di 30 gb
<marta> come fare ?
<marta> o procedere
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> hai dati o altro?
<DoctorD90> cioè
<DoctorD90> puoi cancellare tutto quello che è presente sul disco?
<marta> si
<DoctorD90> ...ok
<marta> ora sono su cd live, o di prova ubuntu
<DoctorD90> ok ottimo
<marta> ok
<DoctorD90> fai partire il tutto e assicurati che il disco che selezioni sia quello dell'hard disk, alle volte capita che per la fretta si lascia una usb collegata o simile
<marta> devo riavviare il pc
<DoctorD90> nono
<DoctorD90> controlla se haiperciferiche collegate
<DoctorD90> semplicemente ^^
<marta> no niente solo hd e cd rom
<DoctorD90> allora fa ripartire il processo di installazione (dovrebbe esserci l'icon sul desktop o simile)
<DoctorD90> e clicca l'hdd
<marta> sotto la rotella appare il tatso installa ubuntu 12.10 quello ??
<DoctorD90> s quello
<DoctorD90> (scusa ma non ricordo bene come si mostra il cd live ^^ )
<marta> preparazione  all'installazione di ubuntu , appare la x grigia su abbia almeno 4.4 gb di spazio libero
<DoctorD90> .....ti permette di andare avanti?
<marta> no
<DoctorD90> .....mmmm
<DoctorD90> visto ke tanto hai detto che puoi formattare il disco
<DoctorD90> fallo dal cd live
<DoctorD90> e poi riprova a farlo partire
<DoctorD90> allora
<DoctorD90> vai in
<DoctorD90> aspè, faccio partire il cd...
<marta> ok grazie per il tuo aiutoooooooooo
<DoctorD90> prego figurati
<pdor> scusate e' vero che non date piu suporto per penne tv "non supportate?"
<pdor> una 2881
<DoctorD90> ok trovato
<DoctorD90> scusa, ma non mi trovo con la semplice barra del 12 ^^ allora
<DoctorD90> clicca il primo simbolo sulla bara, l'icona di ubuntu
<DoctorD90> poi cerca      disk
<DoctorD90> e seleziona il primo risultato
<marta> fatto
<DoctorD90> dovresti vedere il tuo disco
<marta> 705 mb file
<DoctorD90> (sicura che si può formattare il disco fisso? quindi cancellare irrimediabilmente qualsiasi file al suo interno?
<DoctorD90> )
<marta> si-si
<DoctorD90> ok allora
<DoctorD90> no, non dovrebbe essere di 700 mb xD ma da 30 gb
<DoctorD90> per questo xD
<DoctorD90> non vede il tuo hard disk :/
<marta> vede cd/dvd--floppy  drive e file system 705 mb file attivato con device /loop0
<DoctorD90> .....
<DoctorD90> ecco, non riesce a vedere il tuo hard disk :(
<DoctorD90> questo è il problema fondamentale :(
<DoctorD90> scusami , ma le mie conoscenze si fermano qui :P
<marta> perchè non lo vede ??
<DoctorD90> i dont know :P
<DoctorD90> vhe sistema operativo c'è sul disco?
<marta> nessuno
<DoctorD90> ..cioè? non c'è nessun sistema operativo??
<marta> no è vuoto
<DoctorD90> ah....
<DoctorD90> mmm.
<DoctorD90> spè...
<marta> la mente sta lavorando
<DoctorD90> ok
<DoctorD90> rifai il percorso di prima, ma questa volta cerca gpart
<marta> fumata bianca spero
<marta> trovato
<DoctorD90> e seleziona l'icona con il disco e il diagramma a torta
<DoctorD90> ora in alto a destra ci dovrebbe essere un menù a tendina
<DoctorD90> clicca e trova quello che ti mostra il disco da 30 gb
<DoctorD90> (se lo vede9
<DoctorD90> )
<marta> mannaggia,  niente
<DoctorD90> file>refres
<marta> no devices  detected
<DoctorD90> ....
<marta> strano lo so
<DoctorD90> ma è un disco usb?? 0o .....o cmunque lo puoi formattare da un altro sistema operativo?
<marta> no hd interno ,
<marta> ho un pc con xp
<DoctorD90> .....
<DoctorD90> io avrei un idea ma è lunghina....
<DoctorD90> hai il cd di isntallazione di xp?
<marta> si
<DoctorD90> ok
<marta> ma se metto xp, si toglie ubuntu
<DoctorD90> allora fai partire il cd di installazione di xp, (almeno lu lo dovrebbe vedere)
<DoctorD90> fa nnt
<DoctorD90> tnt ti dico semplicemnte cosa provare a fare
<DoctorD90> metti xp
<DoctorD90> lo fai partire
<DoctorD90> gli fai formattare il disco
<DoctorD90> poi appena fatto
<FloodBotIt1> DoctorD90: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DoctorD90> lo spegni (non brutalmente, ma attendi il momento giusto xP)
<DoctorD90> poi rimetti il cd di ubuntu, e con l'hrd disk formattato, dovrebbe vederlo...
<DoctorD90> ps. ma sei sicura
<DoctorD90> che lo spinotto vicino al disco, all'interno del pc, sia collegato bene?o la presa di corrente vicino all'hard disk?
<marta> penso di si
<DoctorD90> allora prova prima a spegnere, e risistemare lo spinotto vicino al disco
<DoctorD90> poi rifai prtire ubuntu
<DoctorD90> se ancora nn va
<DoctorD90> prova a far FORMATTARE il disco a ubuntu
<DoctorD90> windows*
<marta> ok
<marta> allora
<DoctorD90> e poi rimetti il disco di ubuntu....
<marta> prendo cd di xp
<marta> lo faccio formattare
<marta> poi prima che installi xp
<DoctorD90> (prima però assicurati ke il disco sia ben collegato, sia cavo dati, sia corrente)
<marta> spendo il pc
<DoctorD90> nono
<DoctorD90> lui ti kiederà di formattare il pc
<DoctorD90> ntfs o fat
<DoctorD90> tu fai fat
<DoctorD90> poi si copierà alcuni file, tu glieli lasci copiare
<DoctorD90> poi ti dirà che il pc sarà riavviato
<DoctorD90> quando lui riavvia, tu spegni
<marta> capito
<marta> prima controllo il cavo, se non lo vede, provo xp
<DoctorD90> bravissima ^^
<DoctorD90> entrambi però!
<DoctorD90> sia quello dati sia quello corrente
<DoctorD90> ^^
<marta> ti farò sapere , lo faccio subito
<DoctorD90> oky!
<marta> ciao e grazie..........un bacione,   gentilissimo
<aldo> ciao a tutti
<aldo> scusate ma per problemi con xubuntu posso chiedere qui?
<aldo> ho un problema con un plugin di xfce
<al2> aldo che intendi
<al2> aldo, che intendi?
<aldo> da questo pomeriggio il plugin per il meteo non funziona più, e non ricordo se avevo fatto aggiornamenti quindi volevo chiedere se era un problema risaputo dei server
<marta> ciao
<marta> DoctorD90:
<DoctorD90> we
<DoctorD90> dimmi
<marta> trovato
<DoctorD90> va?
<DoctorD90> *.* mi stimo xD
<FloodBotIt1> DoctorD90: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<aldo> oppure se magari era un bug del plugin
<aldo> sapete niente?
<DoctorD90> marta: era il cavetto, o solo dopo la formattazione?
<marta> DoctorD90:  era il cavo dei dati non era spinto bene
<marta> ora sono su live
<DoctorD90> xD non sai quante volte mi sia capitato xD
<marta> lo formatto prima
<DoctorD90> nono
<aldo> il plugin è questo: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<DoctorD90> lo fa lui durante l'isntalazione ^^
<DoctorD90> oppure formattalo ^^ come vuoi ^^
<DoctorD90> faglielo fare in "ext", come vuole lui
<marta> ha 2 partizioni; una di 29 gb e una di  1.1 gb
<aldo> però è strano perchè l'ultimo aggiornamento che leggo da questo sito è stato il 12 settembre, sarà un problema di server? :/
<DoctorD90> marta: tu cancella tutto (tanto ne sei sicura no?), e faglielo formattare come vuole
<aldo> non vorrei però che aggiornando qualche dipendenza sia partito...
<marta> DoctorD90:   ma non si possono unire ??
<aldo> ora aspetto e vedo se si sistema entro 24 ore se no ne cerco un'altro..
<DoctorD90> sisi, tu, tramite gparted, elimina le partizioni...le selezioni con il mouse, e poi in basso trovi "erase partition" o delete...tu clicchi e via :) le selezioni tutte eglie fai cancellare
<aldo> ma secondo voi esiste qualcosa tipo conky da applicare però sul pannello del desktop a cui posso passare dati da visualizzare, stile come fa conky con gli script
<mpuppetier> Buona sera a tutti
<mpuppetier> Ho un problema con il domain della macchina... dove lo devo settare ?? In hostname?
<DoctorD90> notte! marta in bocca al lupo ^^
<aldo> mpuppetier devi condividere qualcosa in rete?
<mpuppetier> aldo, si nfs tramite ldap
<mpuppetier> aldo, ed in oltre sto impostando bind9
<aldo> ah non conosco questi strumenti, mi spiace
<mpuppetier> aldo,  no prob grazie comunque per la disponibilità
<hallino1> FFmpeg mi dice che su ubuntu 12.10 è deprecata e si consiglia l'uso di avconv.. Qualcuno sa come usarla?
<DD3my> hallino1, usi ffmpeg insieme a winff
<DD3my> ?
<hallino1> DD3my, ancora non uso niente ma scrivendo ffmpeg su terminale mi dice che sarà rimossa alla prossima release perché deprecata e si consigliava l'uso di avconv
<DD3my> hallino1, non preoccuparti
<DD3my> comunque diciamo che sono la stessa cosa avconv e ffmpeg
<hallino1> DD3my, quindi i comandi di ffmpeg sarebbero identici ad avconv?
<DD3my> hallino1, diciamo di si
<DD3my> comunque se non hai voglia di usare avconv oppure ffmpeg tramite terminale
<DD3my> puoi appoggiarti all interfaccia grafica Winff
<DD3my> che puo utilizzare per convertire file sia ffmpeg che avconv
<DD3my> quindi non dovresti avere problemi
<hallino1> DD3my, adoro molto il terminale (sarà la prima volta che converto da terminale).. Che mi dici di questa istruzione? ffmpeg -i input.wmv -sameq -s hd720 -f mp4 output.mp4
<hallino1> DD3my, allora vada per winff?
<DD3my> hallino1, questo dipende da te , se ti piace usare molto il terminale allora fallo con quello.. pero se molte volte non hai voglia di scrivere la riga di comando esiste sempre questa piccola interfaccia :)
<DD3my> hallino1, comunque va bene a parte il fatto che dovresti precisarmi una piccola cosa ( -sameq , a cosa sta ? )
<hallino1> DD3my, Allora stasera vada per questa piccola interfaccia :D || Ma come mai vogliono togliere ffmpeg?
<hallino1> DD3my, A dire il vero non so neanche io.. L'ho trovato googleggiando ^^
<DD3my> hallino1, questo non lo so.. comunque ci sono tanti programmi per convertire file musicali ecc..
<DD3my> hallino1, ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x600 -i :0.0 video_schermo.mpg
<DD3my> questa istruzione per esempio serve per registrare cio che stai facendo nel desktop
<DD3my> con ffmpeg
<hallino1> DD3my, ah capito.. Più che altro mi serve convertire l'alta qualità in wmv in hd 720p mp4
<DD3my> hallino1, capisco, comunque prova winff per vedere come ti trovi
<hallino1> Grazie mille, gentilissimo DD3my :)
<DD3my> figurati hallino1 è un piacere
<DD3my> hallino1, http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/feff-19-ora-anche-in-italiano-e-con-il.html
<hallino1> DD3my, :)
<DD3my> hallino1, poi mi sono dimenticato di dirti
<DD3my> se vuoi sapere quali sono i comandi di un determinato programma
<DD3my> usa il comando man
<hallino1> Thanks DD3my !
<DD3my> hallino1, figurati :)
<DD3my> hallino1, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/avconv.1.html con questo basta :D
<hallino1> Non mi convince molto feff 1.9 DD3my :(
<DD3my> hallino1, quella è una delle tante opzioni su cui ripiegare se non ti funziona winff
<DD3my> come mai non ti convince?
<hallino1> DD3my, non so troppe configurazioni che non so inserire :)
<hallino1> DD3my, perlomeno non so come inserire per fare la conversione per mp4 e caricarlo su youtube
<DD3my> hallino1, bisogna provarle, se poi non riesci come vedi c'è il canale di supporto :D
<DD3my> comunque per ora prova winff come ti ho consigliato
<hallino1> DD3my, si mi conviene.. Perché il video dura 30 minuti ed è un pò tosto convertirlo facendo prove :P
<DD3my> feff è solamente uno dei tanti programmi su cui puoi ripiegare :D
<hallino1> Effettivamente DD3my :P
<hallino1> DD3my, forse è la mia impressione ma su ubuntu mi converte più velocemente rispetto a windows.. :P
<DD3my> hallino1, dipende sempre da che programma si usa :D
<DD3my> tu hai anche winz?
<hallino1> DD3my, purtroppo lo devo usare per la scuola
<DD3my> hallino1, puoi usare anche ubuntu per la scuola :D
<hallino1> Non tutti i programmi sono compatibili DD3my  ^^
<DD3my> hallino1, hai ragione, c'è l hai in virtuale? o partizione?
<hallino1> DD3my, fosse stato tutto compatibile sarei già passato tutto ad ubuntu contando che contribuisco alla comunità in campo web, fcm, "dev" e qualcos'altro :)
<hallino1> DD3my, partizione
<mpuppetier> Notte see ya
<hallino1> DD3my, e partizionando uso la scusa di far partire i giochi.. A breve però ho visto che steam apre la beta per linux.. Speriamo che riesca ad entrare :P
<DD3my> hallino1, bravo complimenti
<hallino1> Grazie DD3my
<DD3my> hallino1, io win c'è l ho in virtuale
<DD3my> e utilizzo ubuntu come s.o principale
<DD3my> e win ho atubecatcher
<hallino1> DD3my, preferisco ubuntu per scaricare a manetta :)
<DD3my> anche se non si dovrebbe parlare di questo nella chan :D
<DD3my> naturalmente anche io :)
<hallino1> Per win ti consiglio di usare downloadhelper che è una estensione per firefox che ti permette di scaricare direttamente dai server youtube in qualità che vuoi tu
<hallino1> Oh sì ma noi non è che scarichiamo.. Noi compriamo.. Vero DD3my ? :P
<DD3my> esatto non si scarica nulla di illegale ricordiamocelo hallino1
<hallino1> Viva l'opensource!
<DD3my> si lo so downloadhelper c'è anche per ubuntu per mozilla :D
<DD3my> esatto
<DD3my> altro che apple e win
<hallino1> Fanno un baffo ad ubuntu :)
<hallino1> L'hai saputa del cambio slogan di apple DD3my ? ahahaha
<DD3my> hallino1, purtroppo no xD
<DD3my> qual'è ora lo slogan?
<hallino1> DD3my, Prima: "OS non ha virus"
<hallino1> Dopo: "Creiamo un os più sicuro"
<hallino1> L'ultima botta è stato fregato da uno sviluppatore che metteva in chiaro tutte le password locali e dei dispositivi che si collegassero tra di loro.. E poi dalla botnet :)
<DD3my> hallino1, tutti che ti controllano
<DD3my> ( parlando di apple )
<DD3my> ti colleghi ad internet e sai cosa hai cercato
<DD3my> se sei andato in bagno
<DD3my> e a che ora sei uscito di casa
<hallino1> Ommiodio ahahaha :P
<hallino1> "Ciao io sono un figo perché ho tutti i prodotti apple che sono superiori al tuo"
<hallino1> Io: "Ciao io uso samsung e siccome si dice tanto che i prodotti sono uguali ai vostri, io spendo di meno di te"
<hallino1> Il tizio continuava a parlare e io semplicemente lo ignoravo :P
<hallino1> DD3my, dovevi vederti la scena
<DD3my> hallino1, ci sarebbe tanto da parlare di questa cosa e purtroppo queesto non è neanche il canale adatto e non vorrei che qualcuno si incavolasse con entrambi :) andiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> cosi possiamo parlare
<hallino1> Lo stavo per dire DD3my .. Mi trovi lì :D
<hallino1> Scusate per l'ot ragazzi :D
<DD3my> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-30
<_matteo> ciao a tutti ogni volta che avvio Lubuntu 12.04 non mi carica la chiavetta per la connessione ad internet devo sempre toglierla e reinserirla e qualche volta riavviare il pc da cosa dipebde?
<mpuppetier> Buon giorno a tutti
<mirko_> salve a tutti ho un problema qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<mirko_> non so come utilizzare la chiavetta per connettermi
<DD3my> mirko_, esponi il problema e quali problemi ci sono
<mirko_> esiste per caso un programma per farla funzionare
<DD3my> mirko_, che chiavetta hai?
<mirko_> ho la chiavetta della vodafone huawei k3806
<mirko_> ma non riesco a collegarmi
<mirko_> ho il sistema linux 10.10
<mirko_> edubuntu
<mirko_> me lo hanno installato ieri
<mirko_> la chiavetta si chiama vodafone mobile broaddand    modello k3806    hspa usb stick
<nomade64> buongiorno
<al2> ciao a tutti.... ubuntu non vede il secondo core del mio processore...
<al2> nannes, ciao!
<al2> da htop vedo solo un core funzionare
<al2> lspci vede un solo core e il processore è un Core2Duo T5750
<al2> a due core
<jester-> al2: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251302/
<jester-> al2:  è tutto o hai incollato solo la parte visibile del terminale
<al2> tutto
<jester-> uname -r
<al2> 3.2.0-31-generic
<al2> jester-, è stranissimo che veda solo un core no?
<al2> jester-, anche linux mint vede un solo core
<al2> jester-, win invece ne vede due separati
<jester-> al2: strana cosa
<jester-> mai vista
<al2> jester-, già
<al2> jester-, ma come faccio a risolverla? non trovo nulla su internet
<jester-> al2: kernel di serie?
<al2> jester-, un'altra cosa, firefox dalla versione 11 mi pare, io ho la 15, ha un processo che si chiama plugin container che consuma tipo il 70% delle risorse.... ma se ne impedisco la partenza firefox crasha in continuazione.
<al2> jester-, kernel di serie
<al2> jester-, utilizzo lubuntu
<jester-> al2:  èrova con la live 12.04
<jester-> prova*
<al2> jester-, non ho capito... mi stai chiedendo se con la live vedo uno o due core? ho provato. ne vedo uno.
<nannes> al2: non devi impedirne la partenza
<nannes> devi solo disattivare tutti i plugins
<al2> nannes, se disattivo tutti i plugins firefox serve a poco!
<al2> nannes, sono i plugins che rendono firefox spettacolare
<nannes> al2: Li disattivi per scoprire qual è che prende tutta quella ram
<nannes> al2: non parlo delle estensioni (add-on), ma dei plug-ins
<nannes> Che firefox usa distinguere.
<al2> nannes, mmmm
<al2> nannes, giusto, non avevo capito bene
<al2> nannes, un attimo
<al2> nannes, plgin shockwave flash da solo occupa oltre il 90% delle risorse....
<mpuppetier> Come faccio a sapere quando è stato installato un pacchetto?
<al2> mpuppetier, in che senso?
<al2> mpuppetier, vai nel software center, cerca il pacchetto
<al2> mpuppetier, se lo trovi con un segno di spunta sulla destra è già installato
<al2> mpuppetier, oppure prova da terminale sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<nannes> al2: shockwave flash ?
<al2> se ti dice che è già alla versione più recente.... è giàinstallato
<al2> nannes, si, shockwave flash
<nannes> al2: Aggiustati la codifica del client, le lettere accentate le vedo come  ?
<nannes> (come punti interrogativi)
<mpuppetier> al2, devo sapere se è stato installato prima di un altro... quindi mi serve la data di installazione
<mpuppetier> al2, i pacchetto che devo controllare è dkms ... e mi serve sapere se l'ho installato prima di virtualbox o dopo...
<mpuppetier> al2, dimenticavo devo farlo solo da terminale
<mpuppetier> al2, non ho server grafico..
<gilbux> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con le mie casse audio logitech
<gilbux> da quando ho collegato le cuffie direttamente alle casse (dispongono di una uscita jack apposita) non riesco più a farle funzionare
<nannes> gilbux: sarà un problema dell'uscita nelle casse
<mapreri> gilbux: lol :D che sfiga :P
<nannes> perchè se alle casse arriva , allora linux non c'entra nulla. Lì è questione di circuito
<gilbux> il fatto è che il segnale non passa nelle casse, ma non esce dagli altoparlanti, ma dalla sua uscita jack per le cuffie
<gilbux> e questo si ripete anche se connetto le casse ad un cellullare etc
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> non mi hai capito gilbux, ascolta:
<nannes> quando non colleghi le cuffie alle casse, l'audio si sente (dalle casse) ?
<gilbux> no
<nannes> oh e allora perchè caspita parli di cuffie -.-
<gilbux> perchè se connetto le cuffie alle casse il segnale si sente dalle cuffie, quindi mi fa pensare che le casse funzionino
<nannes> io avevo capito l'esatto contrario. vabeh
<nannes> gilbux: e queste casse le hai testate con altri dispositivi? lettoreMp3 o simili?
<mapreri> gilbux: cioè, pc → casse → cuffie funzia dalle cuffie, ma solo pc → casse no?
<gilbux> nannes si, ho provato con il mio cellulare e la situazione è la stessa
<nannes> gilbux: beh allora è ovvio, il problema è delle casse. linux non c'entra
<nannes> Portale da un tecnico hardware
<mapreri> !chat | allora direi che è un problema da discutere in chat gilbux nannes
<mapreri> gilbux: non sei un elettronico te ?
<ubot-it> allora direi che è un problema da discutere in chat gilbux nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gilbux> mapreri ok in chat
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<_matteo> ciao c'è qualcuno in linea? ho bisogno di aiuto software...
<_matteo> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> !qualcuno | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<_matteo> si ecco
<_matteo> Ho provato ad aggiungere il link di una radio a rhythmbox ma appena provo a riprodurla mi compare: Nell'installazione di GStreamer in uso manca un plugin..
<_matteo> Ho provato ad installare altri componenti dal gestore pacchetti ma nulla. Come faccio a capire plugin manca?
<_matteo> ..spero di essermi spiegato
<jester-> _matteo: e le altre radio funzicano?
<_matteo> qualcuna si
<_matteo> qualcuna no
<_matteo> come player uso rhythmbox
<jester-> _matteo: per logica se qualcuna funza significa che il letore è a posto, no nti viene in mente che siano i link farlocchi?
<_matteo> nono i link sono giusti
<_matteo> ti posto il link che ho aggiunto
<jester-> _matteo: se altri funzano
<hurricane_> ciao a tutti
<hurricane_> mi occorre un aiuto
<_matteo> ma nn tutti
<hurricane_> ho installato su una chiavetta di boot Ubuntu 12 per installarlo su un acer aspire one za3
<jester-> _matteo: eh non funzano quelli che non riescono a collegarsi
<jester-> al link
<_matteo> jester: http://radiobirba.syncpc.it:8000/
<_matteo> prova questo
<DD3my> hurricane_, esponi il tuo problema e se c'è qualcuno che saprà verra in tuo aiuto
<hurricane_> l'installazione è stata molto difficile perchè si vedeva solo un pezzo di schermo quindi incasinato da parametrizzare
<hurricane_> alla fine dice che va tutto bene e che occorre riavviare...
<hurricane_> riavvio ma ubuntu non parte in nessun modo...schermo nero..
<jester-> hurricane_: intendi che hai fatto la live su usb?
<hurricane_> jester non saprei dirti se è una live sto provando ad entrare in questo mondo, so che ho tirato giù da l sito uff l'ultima versione di ubuntu e installata tramite universal usb sulla chiavetta il sistema per poi fare l'installazione direttamente da usb pen
<DD3my> hurricane_, fai una cosa posta la guida che hai letto
<jester-> hurricane_: in sostanza: hai scariato la iso,  scritta du usb col tool, avviata la usb e intallato ubuntu?
<hurricane_> jester: esatto
<hurricane_> DD3my nessuna guida
<DD3my> ho capito ora cosa intendevi dire
<jester-> hurricane_: quindi da guidata cosa hai scelto
<hurricane_> ho letto semplicemente che occorreva scaricare una versione di ubuntu e preparare una penusb con unistaller usb
<hurricane_> non sapendo quale versione ubuntu utilizzare per il netbook ho preso l'ultima desktop, preparata la pen usb con il tool che ha copiato i file di ubuntu e fatta partire direttamente l'installazione, ma ho subito visto che in fase di installazione mi tagliava lo schermo quindi vedevo tutto a metà e con il passaggio del cursore si cancellavano le immagini..
<jester-> hurricane_: spe, hai riavviaot il pc e fatto il boot da usb o lanciato da winzoz
<hurricane_> sono riuscito ad arrivare alla fine (non ho eliminato xp) ma dopo il riavvio consigliato ubuntu non parte...passa dalla schermata violetta allo schermo nero
<hurricane_> no no boot daq usb pen
<jester-> hurricane_: quindi a cosa hai scelto al partizionamento
<hurricane_> non te lo so dire con precisione perchè non vedevo le opt ho cliccato su continua credo abbia affiancato xp
<jester-> hurricane_: avvia la live vieni qui da quella
<hurricane_> ma è corretta la versione di ubunto per il mio netbook?
<hurricane_> jester perdona ma non ho capito cosa dovrei fare
<hurricane_> che significa che deve venire qui da quella?
<jester-> hurricane_: se non sai cosa hai combinato bisongna fare un controllo delle partiziioni, winz parte ancora?
<hurricane_> si xp parte sto utilizzando il netbook con xp
<jester-> hurricane_: avviando la usb  scegli prova il sistema apri firefox e vieni un canale
<jester-> !ewbchat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ewbchat'
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<hurricane_> adesso ci provo
<hurricane_> aspettatemo
<hurricane_> mi
<LolMan> salve, ho un piccolo problema
<Guest77522> non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti, mi dice di controllare la mia connessione a internet
<Guest77522> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest77522> nei dettagli, l'errore è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251432/
<jester-> Guest77522: canbia server
<jester-> CAMBIA
<Guest77522> jester-, cioè? perdona l'ignoranza
<doom_> Guest77522: apri ubuntu software center da li cambi il server credo
<hurricane_> a riciao a tutti
<hurricane_> jester....
<jester-> Guest77522: softcenter, modifica-->sorgenti software
<hurricane_> non parte in live, se parto da boot usb in test mode o from usb mi taglia lo schermo e non vedo nulla diventa impossibile utilizzare il sistema
<hurricane_> è possibile che non supporti la versione 12.4
<jester-> Guest77522: europa-->itali--> fastbull
<jester-> hurricane_: inserisci opzione: nomodeset
<hurricane_> scusa e dove dovrei inserirla?
<hurricane_> se parto da usb pen posso solo installarlo, fare il test della componentistica e avviarlo da USB
<jester-> hurricane_: nella prima o seconda schermata al boot vedi sotto e mo pare sia tasto F6
<jester-> hurricane_:  hai scaricato la iso normale compare il menu con prova ubuntu installa ubuntu bla bla bla
<jester-> hurricane_: rifare il tutto partendo da qui  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jester-> il tool che consigliano per winzo ti fa anche il caffè. gli fai scaricare direttamente i lsistema
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> avrei bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu
<XRC7> qunando provo a fare gli aggiornamenti mi da questo errore W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/haliner/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/haliner/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.la
<mapreri> !paste | XRC7: posta `ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | egrep -v 'save$'`
<ubot-it> XRC7: posta `ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | egrep -v 'save$'`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<XRC7> l'ho fatto
<XRC7> ora cosa devo fare ?
<XRC7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251497/
<mapreri> XRC7: non hai postato l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto
<XRC7> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<mapreri> esegui in un terminale quanto ti ho chiesto (ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | egrep -v 'save$') e metti tutto quello che scrive su paste.ubuntu.com
<XRC7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251518/
<XRC7> questo
<mapreri> XRC7: `sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/haliner-ppa-precise.list{,-bak} ; sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubun-tor-ppa-precise.list{,-bak}` ti permette di rimuovere quei warning
<XRC7> grazie mille
<XRC7> il problema lo hai risolto
<mapreri> well XRC7
<MaLa> Buongiorno a tutti!
<MaLa> Qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come riuscire, in uno script bash o sh, a richiedere un file che si possa raggiungere autocompletando il suo percorso?
<MaLa> mi spiego meglio
<MaLa> con il comando "read" non riesco ad autocompletare il percorso del file che voglio considerare
<MaLa> ma devo inserirlo a mano
<MaLa> c'è un modo per riuscire a sfruttare l'autocompletamento della shell?
<doom_> per quello che ne so l autocompletamento è affidato a una utility
<mapreri> e si trova in bash_autocompletation
<mapreri> sorry: bash-completion
<MaLa> e come posso fare?
<newlife> 'giorno a tutti
<newlife> dov'è il mio angelo custode di sempre
<mapreri> newlife: chi dovrebbe essere? :P
<newlife> mapreri: jester.........
<mapreri> newlife: suppongo stia mangiando.... mah :)
<mapreri> help
<mapreri> Sorry i used /amsg by mistake
<MaLa> quindi nessuno mi può aiutare?
<nannes> MaLa: Conviene usare un semplice comando ls
<nannes> e lo filtri con la parte di stringa che conosci
<MaLa> allora invece che un ls sarebbe meglio usare un find
<MaLa> stò cercando di scrivere un Script che mi permetta di splittare file in più parti comprimendole con 7z
<MaLa> il comando ce l'ho già
<MaLa> ma vorrei poterlo rendere universale
<MaLa> per questo cercavo il modo di poter inserire il percorso facendo un autocompletamento dello stesso
<MaLa> perchè è molto comodo
<MaLa> va bene, vi saluto
<MaLa> ciao a tutti!
<hurricane_> Ciao a tutti
<hurricane_> Nulla da fare non riesco a provare ubuntu
<hurricane_>  juster ho provato a rifare tutto ma nulla. Anche nella prova mi da solo mezzo schermo
<hurricane_> Qualcuno può dirmi se sbaglio la versione di ubuntu
<hurricane_> Niente da fare neanche con xbuntu
<osho0000> salve, su skype dice che nn trova la web cam. In windows invece funizona bene. aiutino
<_matteo> Ciao durante l'installazione del pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras ho il seguente errore Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione colord
<_matteo> cosa faccio?
<_matteo> però poi l'aggiornamento funziona..
<_matteo> ??
<lucquick> ciao
<lucquick> c'e' un italiano che mi aiuti a resettare la password di ubuntu?
<zul__> ciao a tutti, ho installato gnome 3 shell, ora non mi va alt-tab per passare da una finestra ad un'altra.. sapete darmi una mano su come posso attivare alt-tab?
<zul_> ciao a tutti
<zul_> c'è nessuno?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao
<zul_> ho appena installato gnome shell 3 ora vorrei installare un menu in basso tipo quello di mac
<zul_> sai come si chiama ?
<Ame79> Salve, ho la webcam che nn funziona bene, forse dipende dal driver, c'è modo per poterlo reperire?
<Ame79> poi debbo settare continuamante la scheda audio su 5.1 altrimenti il sub nn si sente
<hurricane_> Ciao a tutti
<hurricane_> Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<hurricane_> Ciao jester
<jester-> cà
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | hurricane_
<ubot-it> hurricane_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hurricane_> Ok. Grazie.
<hurricane_> Sto provando ad installare ubuntu 12 su un netbook acer aspire one za3. Non ci riesco ho provato anche con xububtu ma nulla da fare. Anche utilizzando la versione live mi si vede solo a metà schermo
<DD3my> hurricane_, sei sicuro di aver fatto bene la live in usb?
<hurricane_> Ho fatto come mi viene consigliatonnella guida di ubuntu. Scaricata la versione dal sito originale e tramite app unetbootin creata la pendrive bootable
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: che cosa succede o non succede che invece ti aspetti?
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: cioè spiega le operazioni che fai
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: riformulo la domanda: il pc si avvia con la usb? Che succede poi?
<hurricane_> Dopo aver creato la pen drive faccio partire in netbook direttamente da usb. Nel menu che mi compare seleziono l'opzione try ubuntu senza installarlo. Parte ma si vede solo metà schermo del portatile
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: puoi postare uno screenshot?
<mirko70_> ciao
<mirko70_> ho un problema: il mio pc non risonosce piu i miei hd, mentre se installo cd live di ubuntu 12.10, li riconosce. cosa fare ?
<hurricane_> Non so come farlo perché adesso sto scrivendo graziead un tablet
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: capito, appena puoi....
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: ti sarà sballato fstab
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: posta il contenuto di /etc/fastab
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: usa il servizio pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: scusa è /etc/fstab
<hurricane_> Come posto lo screenshot?
<mirko70_> <Joshua^Dunamis>  non riesco ad entrare nel pc, si apre la prima videata e dice come primario e slave:  0
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: usa un servizio di hosting immagini
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: dal bios li legge gli hd?
<mirko70_> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: il bios no e la live di ubuntu 12.10 si?
<mirko70_> si
<mirko70_> strano, ma veero
<Joshua^Dunamis> molto strano
<Stelo_di_paglia> buona sera
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: ma riesci a montarli i dischi
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: cioè ci puoi entrare dentro da ubuntu 12.10?
<mirko70_> il pc non va avanti con l'installazione del sistema
<jester-> mirko70_: lo sai che la 12.10  è beta?
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: prova in modalità live, apri gparted e vedi la situazione
<hurricane_> Jos mi devi guidare non ne capisco
<mirko70_> im gparted vede un hd
<mirko70_> ma il bios dice no
<jester-> mirko70_: se non c'è da bios non c'è nemmeno su qualsiasi sistema
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<mirko70_> mi dice hd primario : none   hd secondario: none
<cristian_c> mirko70_, le beta sono abbastanza stabili ma non proprio ufficiali
<jester-> non c'è assistenza  per le beta in quanto i problemi e bug non sono logici
<Stelo_di_paglia> quando qualcuno è disponibile me lo fa sapere? avrei bisogno di un consiglio, grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Stelo_di_paglia
<ubot-it> Stelo_di_paglia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Joshua^Dunamis> hurricane_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hosting+immagini+gratuiti
<hurricane_> Non sono un esperto mamihannoconsigliato di dire ilproblema il primochene sa ti rizponde
<Stelo_di_paglia> nessuno problema, è solo che necessitavo di qualche consiglio per l'acquisto di un portatile su cui installare linux
<onebitxajax> Stelo_di_paglia: no ace, OK lenovo, HP ok ma, altri non so
<jester-> Stelo_di_paglia: uno qualsiasi non proprio econmico con chipset intel e 0
<jester-> vid0
<jester-> eo 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Stelo_di_paglia: se  è un portatile di ultima generazione, evita la scheda grafica nvidia perchè se è ibrida non è ancora funzionante al 100% per il resto da più di un decennio esiste http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<jester-> Stelo_di_paglia: e possibilemente video nvidia e 2 giga di ram
<mirko70_> accendo il pc e appare subito la videata: PRI.Master-Disk: NONE   Pri.SLave: Disk: NONE   Sec.Master: Disk. NONE e non va più avanti; ma nel mio PC ho 2 HD uno master - UBuntu 12.10- e uno slave per archivio
<Stelo_di_paglia> avevo dato un occhiata a hp 630 hp 635 hp 650
<Stelo_di_paglia> possono andare?
<jester-> mirko70_: non c'è supprto per beta
<jester-> supporto*
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: è successo qualcosa ai tuoi hd, vedi se sono attacati correttamente.
<mirko70_> ma ieri il pc andava
<jester-> madu
<jester-> passate in chat o su ubuntu-it+1
<mirko70_> dovrei forse cambiare il blocco dell'alimentazione dove ci sono tutti i cavi ??
<cristian_c> !ubuntu+1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu+1'
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: beh qualcosa non va... prova a spegnere. Dopo cinque secondi accendi tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione. Si rispegne dopo un paio di secondi. Poi accendi normalmente e accedi al bios. Se non trovi gli hd allora è un problema hardware
<jester-> !beta | mirko70_  ultimo avviso
<ubot-it> mirko70_  ultimo avviso: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Joshua^Dunamis> mirko70_: forse non è l'alimentatore o forse si!
<hurricane_> Joshua ho messo la foto in unservizio host mi dici cosa serve per vederla?
<hurricane_> http://m1293.photobucket.com/albums/Hurricane115/?src=www?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2XXZQ2qyJr5yCWfLAATMxumpsZcn3ZcxEPHmboGw1KXWcHrNYzF1952gVRkj5R4ZRYgxGrKr7Gl2Z%2FTlXkyAP4GKsL1WpxM%2B4mOS0PCwU6tf0RFAuxT9eWl98PCnSIuaXnYbBVCseazXmoKB1CCFeBE%3D
<cristian_c> !tab | hurricane_
<ubot-it> hurricane_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<hurricane_> ubot-it grazie ma sono con un tablet non so dove sta il tab... Sighot-it:
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hurricane_> http://s1293.photobucket.com/albums/b586/Hurricane115/?action=view&current=20120930_190550_resized_zps160d1d2f.jpg
<Fetentone> Ciao Vuagliù, buona giornata a tutti! Chi è esperto di telefonia cellulare compatibile con Ubuntu? Voglio acquistare un nuovo smartphone e voglio capire come connetterlo ol pc... mi spiego meglio col Win e col Nokia 5230, avevo il PcSuite diNokia che mi permetteva di interagire tra Telefono e Pc, soprattutto di sincronizzare i contatti tra il cellulare e l'agenda di Win o di Outlook. Nel passaggio a Ubuntu ho
<Fetentone> dovuto necessariamente perdere questa possibilità. Voglio Uno smartphone che me la dia. ANdroid sarebbe il Linux per i telefoni... Se acquisto un Galaxy SIII posso tranquillamente fare quelle funzione che con Win avevo??? Grazie!
<hurricane_> Questo é il link all'immagine del mio netbook che si vede a metà dopo la try ubuntu without installation
<jester-> hurricane_: al boot lo vedi il menu di grub?
<Fetentone> Ragazzi??? Che fate, dormite???
<locodir-user> ciao a tutti
<locodir-user> ho ubuntu 10 sul mio notepad vaio fw21L
<Fetentone> io ho l'aria condizionata nella mia libra 1.9
<locodir-user> ho partizionato con tutti i dati su sda5
<locodir-user> perdo i dati aggiornando a 11?
<hurricane_> Potreste dirmi se sbaglio a scegliere la versione di ubungu? Le sto provando tutte
<hurricane_> Jester cosa é ilmenu di grub?
<jester-> hurricane_: al boot dove si sceglie il sistema operativo, e comunque vai nelle opzioni video a vaedi se ti fa cambiare la risoluzione
<hurricane_> Fdtendone ionon so cosa consigliarti sulla phonia
<hurricane_> Jester no non mi fa cambiarenulla
<Fetentone> grazie hirricane_ spero solo ci sia qualcuno che sappia
<hurricane_> Vedo mezzo schermo
<jester-> hurricane_: che scheda grafica monta il pc
<hurricane_> Cambiare ancheuna sola cosa é complicato perché non si capisce nulla
<jester-> hurricane_: hai ancora win ?
<hurricane_> Intel graphics media accelerator 500
<hurricane_> Si ancora win
<jester-> hurricane_: quindi quando avvii il menu di boot lo vedi
<jester-> o no
<hurricane_> Acer aspire one za3
<hurricane_> Si lo faccio partire da boot con la pennetta usb e scelgo di provare ubuntu
<hurricane_> Lui carica il sistema ubuntu ma alla fine mi taglia lo schermo in due in orizzontale ed ovviamente nonci sta
<hurricane_> Ma sbaglio la versione?
<hurricane_> Forse la 12 nonla regge
<jester-> hurricane_: famo una prova. evidenzia la righa ubuntu, digiti e, cerca la riga con quiet splash,  lasciando uno spazio inserisci  : nomodeset  , F10  per fare il boot
<jester-> hurricane_: se non va http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/145203-ubuntu-e-intel-gma-500-a.html
<hurricane_> Jester scusa na cosa che dovrei fa?
<jester-> hurricane_: segui questa guida  http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/145203-ubuntu-e-intel-gma-500-a.html
<jester-> hurricane_: vai di copiaincolla delle stringhe
<hurricane_> .
<hurricane_> Il problema é che non riesco a far nulla su ubuntu
<Rio_> Salve ragazzi avrei un problemuccio... ultimamente quando vado su youtube sia l' audio che il video durante la riproduzione singhiozzano come potrei risolvere??
<jester-> hurricane_: lo fai in recovery e al menu andando in root
<jester-> hurricane_: se chiede per la key autorizza pigando y
<mapreri> ho notato da qualche giorno che ubuntu tende a farmi fuori 1 GB al giorno senza che io faccia niente (il computer oggi l'ho lasciato acceso da solo per tutto il pomeriggio e mi ha mangiato 800 MB -.- sapete dove posso guardare per vedere chi mi consuma banda? sarebbe un problema per me, che ho una connessione internet con la chiavetta con 10 GB mensili..
<mibofra> non puoi disconnettere il pc quando te ne vai ?
<mibofra> 2)hai configurato empathy ?
<mibofra> 3)servizi in background ?
<mapreri> 1) lascio un po' di chat aperte, con tutti i pro del caso
<mapreri> 2) no
<mibofra> mapreri, sono le chat e i servizi in background .
<mapreri> 3) ho un lamp completo (ma non ho un dominio noto), poi ho boinc (ma scarica solo una decina di MB la settimana), e il resto sono servizi standard
<mapreri> mibofra: non puoi dire che le chat ti portano via 1 GB al giorno -.-''
<mibofra> mapreri : infatti ho detto chat e servizi in background .
<mibofra> provato sulla mia pelle .
<mapreri> umh... seconodo me è un servizio in background, ma non un demone qualunque. ogni tanto avvio in qualche de/wm un po' insolito (icewm, per esempio) e in quel mentre non mi scarica nulla...
<mibofra> fai una scansione di rete con wireshark
<mapreri> mibofra: conky mi dice che ho 30 connessioni attive... provo wieshark, ma temo per la mia sanità mentale..
<mibofra> casomai salva e posta l'out così ti do una mano .
<mapreri> mibofra: ma c'è un modo per usarlo da utente normale?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> sorry .
<mapreri> non sono così fissato dalla sicurezza, tranquillo :)
<mapreri> mibofra: però potrebbero mettere nel lanciatore gksu
<mibofra> mi pare che lo faccia, ma non ci vuole molto a metterlo nel lanciatore gksu o gksudo :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: non ho voglia :\
<mapreri> mibofra: che formato preferisci? Microsoft NetMon 1.x? :D
<mibofra> seee XD .
<mapreri> mibofra: poco più di un minuto di sniff mi prende 14 MB -.-'
<mapreri> e sono a 1.1 GB totali per oggi..
<mibofra> XD
<mapreri> mibofra: spe che lo uppo su db
<mibofra> se lo pastebinni ?
<mapreri> mibofra: è un file che apri con wireshark
<mibofra> copi quello che c'è all'interno, salvo con estensione cap e via :D .
<mibofra> ma se lo stai uppando ok :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: tra i formati che c'è anche un "*text*" e mi da linee tipo:
<mapreri> +---------+---------------+----------+
<mapreri> 19:20:28,020,715   ETHER
<mapreri> |0   |ac|81|12|db|57|7c|ac|e8|7b|89|08|a4|08|00|45|00|05|be|79|93|00|00|2e|06|5a|c8|ad|c2|43|10|c0|a8|01|64|03|e1|bb|37|a7|23|50|26|74|8a|bd|80|80|10|00|ef|08|2b|00|00|01|01|08|0a|35|cc|2d|6f|00|82|e3|ac|3b|32|97|de|cf|c8|9c|9b|0a|a0|e8|6c|a6|b8|5a|47|3c|6b|54|8c|8d|7e|c4|6a|16|a1|0e|ab|a7|e6|c9|24|db|3a|b3|5c|31|13|20|a8|ce|83|f3|e9|f6|1a|26|3d|ab|6f|55|db|7a|a6|e9|3f|ed|dc|e9|d6|f0|e5|49|b6|d8|d2|d5|2f|db|85|df|70|fb|5a|97|07|41|e9|13|06|3b|90
<mapreri> |8a|ad|be|95|a4|e7|03|8b|82|b0|9b|1d|a5|53|bc|61|11|55|e2|dc|fb|cf|cb|ba|f2|a0|9b|03|45|04|40|f9|e8|53|40|11|6a|e7|19|cc|21|20|e3|cc|bf|6a|6d|5d|c9|8f|27|09|9f|63|bb|c6|e4|95|56|8f|f4|30|45|e1|4c|34|9a|a3|fb|78|33|dd|bb|33|2c|0e|d8|db|da|19|0e|b5|a0|fe|bd|c5|09|4c|fe|60|22|81|db|1a|48|9a|4e|3e|ed|ac|11|2f|38|bc|cd|66|b7|19|01|15|7f|3f|7d|65|65|c4|ce|64|72|28|ab|52|c6|45|10|86|ad|28|3d|79|8a|94|43|ad|40|48|f5|21|df|c1|93|ae|bf|03|ac|71|76|96|dd|d
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> meglio il file cap :D .
 * mapreri ha voluto rischiare :D
<mapreri> mi ha lasciato più di 30s in silenzio :D
<mapreri> mibofra: ma che è sto file cap?
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> è l'estensione del file ci cattura una volta salvato
<mapreri> umh.. non mi ha messo l'estensione.. file mi dice "/tmp/wire: tcpdump capture file (little-endian) - version 2.4 (Ethernet, capture length 65535)"
<mibofra> la stessa estensione la usa aircrack-ng e ksmet .
<mibofra> anche se non la segna c'è :D .
<mibofra> uppa il file .
<mapreri> dropbox is working...
<mapreri> mibofra: quando esisterà il link è https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25974594/wire
<mapreri> ora esiste :)
<mibofra> lo sto scaricando...
<mapreri> mibofra: hai l'adsl te?
<mibofra> modem 3G .
<mibofra> :D .
<mapreri> che operatore/tariffa?
<mibofra> tim/internet large
<mapreri> mibofra: fatto??
<mibofra> lo sto aprendo
<mapreri> anche aprendo quel file con geany mi da gli stessi simboli di quell'altro
<mibofra> niente, mi hai mandato il bin
<mibofra> devi mandarmi il cap
<mapreri> ?
<mapreri> mibofra: ma l'hai aperto con wireshark?
<mibofra> neanche lo vede, mi hai mandato il bin XD .
<mibofra> devi salvarlo come normalmente lo salva wireshark .
<mapreri> mibofra: neanche lo vede che? io ho lasciato l'impostazione predefinita
<mibofra> riprovo XD
<mapreri> che sulla menu si chiama "Wireshark/tcpdump/... - libpcap"
<mibofra> l'opzione di salvataggio ?
 * mapreri si domanda come dovrebbe essere fatto un binario del genere...
<mapreri> mibofra: yep
<mibofra> devi salvarlo con salve as XD .
<mibofra> file → salve as :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: xchat ti ha assegnato il blu al tuo nome utente... e non mi aggrada questo fatto, è lo stesso del mio...
<mapreri> eh, appunto. che credi abbia fatto?
<mibofra> prima mi dava il rosa XD .
<mapreri> mibofra: ma che ti dice quando provi ad aprirlo?
<mibofra> non vede neanche il file XD .
<mibofra> aspetta .
<mapreri> :|
<mapreri> mibofra: prova dal file manager
<mapreri> oppure da terminale
<mapreri> e poi a me lo vede correttamente wieshark
<mibofra> perfetto :D .
<mapreri> perfetto che?
<mibofra> si è aperto .
<mibofra> ho trascinato il file sopra wireshark :D .
<mibofra> ci sono le chat
<mibofra> irc , dropbox, e-mail
<mibofra> connessioni udp
<mibofra> cerca frequentemente di accedere a server imap
<mapreri> mibofra: eh, ho thunderbird costantemente aperto con 4 email...
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> e chiudilo
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> una cosa, usi ipv6 ?
<mibofra> sembra di si .
<mapreri> mibofra: nope. la wind non lo supporta
<mibofra> ci sono chiamate a server dns ipv6
<mapreri> tipo la 47?
<mibofra> tipo la 14
<mibofra> ma ho visto, usi ipv4
<mapreri> mibofra: oltre che la wind non lo supporta, io mi attacco a una rete wifi creata dalla chiavetta, e non mi è stato assegnato un ipv6 via wifi
<Holden> mapreri, mibofra, mi dispiace rompere sempre le scatole, ma non è roba da #ubuntu-it-chat questa?
<mapreri> e che razza di protocollo è MDNS??
<mibofra> ci sono molte chiamate al mail server .
<mapreri> Holden: :1
<mibofra> forse hai ragione Holden :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: beh, è normale
<mapreri> mibofra: spostiamoci, vah..
<mibofra> comunque MDNS è incapsulamento di DNS .
<cagliostro> buona sera
<cagliostro> ho appena installato ububtu ma non vede la rete wifi cosa sbaglio ? grazie mille
<mibofra> ciao, che scheda wifi, hai ?
<cagliostro> sinceramente non so poiche e un portatile della hp esattamente hp550
<cagliostro> ho un adsl alice
<jester-> cagliostro: lspci | grep -i network
<mibofra> oppure lshw
<mibofra> e posta tutti e due comandi in
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cagliostro> ce la spunta su  network
<cagliostro> ma non vedo alice
<jester-> cagliostro: cosa risponde lspci | grep -i network
<mibofra> cagliostro: fai quello che ti abbiamo consigliato
<cagliostro> ok
<cagliostro> vado a provare
<mibofra> e ricorda, posta qui :
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gabe_> Sera :)
<mibofra> ciao :D
<Gabe_> che si dice? :)
<mibofra> !chat | Gabe_
<ubot-it> Gabe_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gabe_> ok grazie :9
 * Gabe_ segue le regole e joina l'altro canale
<Fetentone> voglio acquistare un nuovo smartphone che mi dia la possibilità di fare quello che facevo col mio Nokia 5230 su Win, ovvero sincronizzare la rubrica del telefono con quella del pc... come pure tutti gli altri dati.
<Fetentone> chi sa qualcosa??
<jester-> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<al2> ciao a tutti. come convertire un mkv di quasi 4 giga in un dvix o xvid mantenendo una buona qualità video? avidemux si blocca....
<al2> forse sarebbe il caso di dividerlo in due file da 2 gb e poi operare su uno alla volta....
<al2> ho provato anche con memcoder ma la qualità video si riduce moltissimo...
<Tulipano_nero> buona sera
<al3> ciao
<al3> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una dritta? in pratica continua a sparire la partizione di swap
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-23
<cristian_> buongionro
<glpiana> ola
<bunga> Qual'è l'ultima versione ubuntu?
<glpiana> 13.04
<bunga> qual'è il comanda per upgradare?
<bunga> comando*
<bunga> @ubot-it
<bunga> uff
<glpiana> bunga, per passare da 12.10 a 13.04?
<bunga> Sì
<bunga> hm io ho la 12.04 *___*
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | bunga
<ubot-it> bunga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<bunga> è stabile la 13?
<glpiana> bunga, passi a 12.10 e poi a 13.04
<bunga> ok
<bunga> glpiana il comando per vedere che versione ho?
<glpiana> bunga, lsb_release -a
<bunga> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<bunga> Come faccio a passare da 12.04 a 13.04?
<jester-> <glpiana> bunga, passi a 12.10 e poi a 13.04
<jester-> <ubot-it> bunga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<bunga> Ecco appunto
<glpiana> bunga, leggi la guida, no?
<bunga> comando? per esser sicura...
<glpiana> bunga, per essere sicura, leggi bene
<bunga> ma mi perdo glpiana
<glpiana> ma per favore. apri sta guida, su
<jester-> glpiana: perché vuoi sempre far perdere la vista alla gente?
<bunga> è una vita che non sto dietro a ubuntu -.-
<jester-> bunga: che senso ha che noi ti scriviamo le stesse identiche cose qui
<bunga> capisco perfettamente glpiana, ma in questo momento mi perdo
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<antod79> ciao sono nuovo e nn riesco a configurare i driver della mia scheda di rete le ho provate tutte la scheda è  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jester-> antod79: tipo sistema?
<antod79> in pratica il segnale va e viene ed ho capito che bisogna aggiornare i driver ma nn lo so fare...c'è qualche anima pia disposta a darmi una mano ?
<jester-> antod79: tipo sistema?
<antod79> sistema ubuntu 13.04
<antod79> l ultima versione
<antod79> sistema intendevi quello no?
<bunga> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<bunga> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bunga> che vuol dire?
<antod79> ??
<jester-> antod79: a tuo rischio pericolo https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<antod79> ok
<antod79> e li ci sono i driver di quella scheda
<antod79> ??
<glpiana> bunga, che comando hai dato?
<antod79> bo proviamo
<bunga> apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> bunga, quindi hai deciso di non seguire la guida
<bunga> hm jep :->
<bunga> impossibile cmq
<glpiana> bunga, e per quale motivo non segui la guida?
<bunga> sostanzialmente perchè non capisco niente e perdo solo tempo (che non ho)
<bunga> lascio così e festa
<glpiana> bunga, come vuoi tu
<bunga> (y)
<bunga> ok
<jester-> bunga: se ti facciamo un copia incolla qui delle guida capisci?
<bunga> volevo sapere se posso fare tutto in terminal
<bunga> jester-,
<glpiana> bunga, dici di non capire una guida scritta chiaramente in italiano e vuoi fare tutto da terminale?
<jester-> bunga: non capisci di linux e vorresti fare da terminale quando c0è la grafica?
<bunga> voi siete capaci di fare tutto da terminal? sempre che sia possibile?
<jester-> glpiana: ci cucina pure
<jester-> è un boiiia
<bunga> -.-
<eni> salve a tutti
<eni> sono nuovo di ubuntu e vorrei imparare ad usarlo al meglio in tutte le sue potenzialita.. qualcuno puo darmi dei chiarmienti?
<antod79> jester nn ha funzionato : antonio@antonio-TravelMate-3270:~$ iwconfig wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"D-Link DSL-2740B"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: B8:A3:86:E8:89:EA              Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=50/70  Signal level=-60 dBm             Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx inva
<glpiana> !paste | antod79 nonincollare l'output dei comandi in canale
<ubot-it> antod79 nonincollare l'output dei comandi in canale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> eni, chiedi, chi sa ti risponde
<eni> ok.. dunqe prima cosa come si installa java e flash palyer.. non riesco a vedere video e mentre navigo alcune pagine web sono senza le immagini
<glpiana> eni, puoi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras che porta con sè il plugin java open e flashplayer. se poi non te li installa possiamo vedere di metterli singolarmente
<eni> ok...grazie.. un altra cosa.. le pubblicità see similar ke avevo in v
<eni> windows  mi compaiono anche su ubunto.. com è possibile?
<eni> c'è solo ubuntu come sistema operativo nel mio pc
<jester-> eni: che pubblicità?
<eni> quella fastidiosissima nelle pagine web
<jester-> eni: non centra linux ma il browser, blocchi le finestre popup e quello che passa te lo suchi
<jester-> eni: giornali e palle varie campano con quello e visto che ti passano informazioni a gratis sopporta la cosa
<maxmilian> Salve
<maxmilian> volevo fare solo una semplice domanda, la versione 13.04 di ubuntu è in italiano?
<jester-> maxmilian: installando scegli l'italico e si puo mettere qualsiasi lingua anche dopo
<maxmilian> perfetto! Grazie mille
<maxmilian> ;-)
<eni> no no..nn era adsense...era una pubblicità pop up..l'ho tolta dalle impostazioni di questo di serchO option di chrominium
<jester-> eni: comunque  è una questione di browser
<jester-> eni: e cromo non è il massimo visto che lo passa
<jester-> che con la pubblicità ci campa
<eni> si era un estensione ke mi si era installata su chrome con windows
<eni> ed è rimasta su crominium
<jester-> usa firefox
<eni> uso sto chrominium perchè ci sn i miei preferit
<eni> e le mie psw
<eni> su mozzilla non ho nulla :(
<jester-> vdi te
<jester-> vedi*
<eni> anche io vorrei usare quello
<eni> mi piace molto di piu
<eni> ma come faccio a spostare tutto?
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<kasar> scusate ho installato da poco Lubuntu e prima di poterlo collegare ad internet ho avuto 2 crash di applicazioni (user e pcman). Come risoluzione mi viene suggerito di fare l'avanzamento di alcuni pacchetti. Ora dalla rete mi vengono proposti aggiornamenti di sistema ma confermandoli si apre una schermata di avviso con scritto "richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati" posso proseguire o e meglio modificare qualcosa?
<glpiana> kasar, se non hai toccato i repository fai gli aggiornamenti che ti vengono proposti. meglio comuqnue se prima fai ricaricare gli archivi
<eni> come si possono importare i preferiti e le psw da chrominium a Firefox?
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> jester per favore la fissa del hosts me la togli????
<akhilleus> voglio mettere vuoto
<jester-> akhilleus: eridaiie, prova a mettere un *
<jester-> al posto del nome
<jester-> akhilleus: ma principalmente lascia stare la roba d'altri e fregatene dell'host
<akhilleus> ancora con la fissa dell'illegale tu?
<akhilleus> nn mi interessa l'illegale
<akhilleus> ho la mia chiavetta mi basta
<jester-> akhilleus: e secondo te ci si dovrebbe sbattere per le paranoie altrui?
<akhilleus> uffy
<Sally> Buon giorno, problema con transmission, ho scoperto di avere la porta chiusa, qualcuno sa come ri-attivarle? modem router Alice Gate VoIP
<kasar> glpiana, ricaricare gli archivi? mi spieghi come?
<Sally> nessuno nessuno ?
<jester-> Sally: devi pacioccare nel router
<jester-> Sally: o cambiare porta a transmission
<jester-> Sally: prova la 51413
<kasar> glpiana, oppure chi ha un attimo di tempo per rispondermi, come faccio a ricaricare gli archivi prima di procedere con gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<jester-> !apt | kasar
<ubot-it> kasar: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<kasar> vado subito a leggere grazie jester
<glpiana> kasar, penso che sul programma che gestisce gli aggiornamenti ci sia un tasto per questa operazione. altrimenti da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<kasar> glpiana, non so a quale programma esattamente ti riferisci. cmq ho finito impostando il comando da terminale e mi ha dato "lettura elenco dei pacchetti......fatto"
<glpiana> kasar, ora procedi pure con gli aggiornamenti
<kasar> glpiana, bene ora provo a ripristinare gli aggiornamenti.
<kasar> ah dimenticavo, ho seguito le tue istruzioni per reinstallare Lubuntu ora ho la Home separata come partizione + capiente (proprio quello che volevo grazie!)
<argent88> Ciao ragazzi!
<kasar> glpiana, immagino che prima ti riferissi all applicazione "Gestore di pacchetti". Da li eventualmente basta cliccare su aggiorna prima di procedere con gli aggiornamenti automatici ed ottengo lo stesso risultato del comando da terminale sudo apt-get update giusto?
<glpiana> giusto
<glpiana> kasar, ma in caso di problemi il comando da terminale da ooutput più esplicativo
<kasar> ah, quindi in caso di crash meglio i comandi da terminale, in caso di aggiornamento senza problemi va bene anche da gestore pacchetti
<argent88> Ciao ragazzi!
<argent88> Ho un dubbio.
<glpiana> esponilo
<argent88> Come gestire un SSD con ubuntu.
<argent88> Sui forum leggo che alcuni suggeriscono di abilitare il TRIM, altri di fare un check settimanale.
<chiara_> qualcuno sa se c'è una versione di ubuntu per tablet?
<kasar> ragazzi vorrei aggiungere qualche applicazione come posso procedere?
<glpiana> kasar, dovrebbe esserci un software center da qualche parte
<kasar> si ho trovato l'app lubuntu software center ma non ci sono i programmi che mi interessano (Amule, Wine e altri)
<andy73> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu. potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> andy73, esponi il tuo problema
<andy73> ok
<glpiana> kasar, se devi instaallare wine scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install wine
<glpiana> kasar, per amule, sudo apt-get install amule     o amule-adunanza se hai fastweb
<glpiana> kasar, per il resto, non so perchè il software center non ti mostri i programmi
<andy73> non riesco ad installare la lingua italiana
<ponzio> Ubuntu software center non si avvia! Clicco, mi appare la finestra, e dopo 1 secondo si richiude... Se lo apro da terminale, mi dà una sfilza di errori.
<glpiana> !paste | ponzio vediamo gli errori
<ubot-it> ponzio vediamo gli errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | andy73
<ubot-it> andy73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<kasar> glpiana, va bene ora ci provo. Un paio di domande:
<kasar> 1 riguardo Wine, ho letto che e' meglio lanciarlo da utente desktop invece che admin onde evitare problemi è vero?
<ponzio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145292/
<andy73> e oltre a questo problema non riesco proprio ad installare il s.o. su un altro pc. ogni qualvolta lancio il file dell'installazione mi dice che non è possibile scompattarlo
<glpiana> kasar, su ubuntu non devi lanciare nulla da come amministratore. lo lanci da utente, punto e basta
<andy73> cannot unpack wubi.exe
<glpiana> andy73, sorry ma di wubi io non so nulla
<glpiana> ponzio, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<andy73> dove posso avere aiuto?
<glpiana> ponzio, quando termina prova a rilanciare software center
<glpiana> andy73, qui, se c'è qualcuno pratico di wubi
<andy73> ok grazie
<ponzio> niente da fare
<glpiana> andy73, comunque che io sappia, puoi scaricartelo a parte wubi.exe
<kasar> glpiana, la domanda è sorta dopo aver letto le info su sicurezza e malware in particolare all'affermazione "non eseguire mai Wine da utente root"
<glpiana> ponzio, allora dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<glpiana> kasar, cosa che non è possibile fare con ubuntu, a meno che tu a manina attivi l'utente root
<ponzio> sembra aver fatto tutto, quando alla fine mi dà 3 errori
<ponzio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145303/
<glpiana> ponzio, rprova software-center
<ponzio> niente da fare
<kasar> glpiana, quindi essere collegati come utente con diritti di amministratore non vuol dire essere collegati come utente root? scusa le domande che x te sicuramente avranno risposte ovvie ma non lo sono x me ;-)
<glpiana> kasar, il tuo utente creato in fase di installazione "può" diventare amministratore, ma non lo è se non "chiede il permesso"
<kasar> glpiana, te lo chiedo xche' l'ho modificato io stesso da personalizzato ad amministratore..........ho fatto male?
<glpiana> ponzio, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<glpiana> kasar, non so che intendi
<ponzio> ubuntu 13.04 64bit con gnome3 versione 3.8.3
<glpiana> ponzio, hai ancora unity installato?
<ponzio> dovrei... come faccio a saperlo precisamente=
<ponzio> ?
<kasar> glpiana, dunque in fase di installazione ho creato un utente, successivamente dall app impostazioni utenti, ho cambiato il tipo di account da "utente desktop" a "Amministraore"
<glpiana> ponzio, disconnetti l'utente e torna al login, cambia sessione, scegli ubuntu e prova se da lì parte software-center
<glpiana> kasar, non so cosa comporti la cosa
<ponzio_> neanche di là funziona
<ponzio_> ho provato anche in ubuntu e non funge neppure lì...
<kasar> glpiana, sorvoliamo, l'altra domanda è: quali applicazioni mi suggerisci per implementare piu risoluzioni video? il problema che ho riscontrato essendo un netbook è che non riesco a confermare le modifiche ad alcune impostazioni di sistema in quanto vanno fuori dall'area di visualizzazione?
<kasar> in pratica non posso cliccare su "Applica" oppure "OK"
<ExPBoy> kasar, dipende dalla scheda grafica del note prova con una risoluzione più bassa
<ExPBoy> anzi del net ancora peggio :P
<glpiana> ponzio_, non so dirti a cosa sia dovuto. dammi su pastebin l'output di: sudo apt-get update
<kasar> expboy, ho provato tutte e 3 le risoluzioni e nessuna permette lo scrolling dello schermo
<emaxxim> ciao a tutti non riesco a trovare un download manager che sia in grado di scaricare un intero sito
<ponzio_> Hit http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg                                          Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg                                              Hit http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security Release.gpg                                   Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg                                              Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release                  
<ponzio_> sorry
<ponzio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6145376/
<nartola> buon pomeriggio. qualcuo può aiutarmi ad installare l'italiano su xubuntu?
<eni> come si fà per modificare un file come super amministratore?
<eni> per salvarlo !
<kasar> scusate ogni tanto parte un programma che si chiama xscreensaver (credo sia una specie di bloccaschermo) chiedendomi la password ma nello screensaver non è abilitato, è normale?
<glpiana> kasar, vai tra le impostazioni, cerca il salvaschermo e togli ala spunta al blocco o alla richiesta di password
<kasar> glpiana, è gia' disabilitato
<Jacopo> Ciao a tutti
<Jacopo> ho un problema...ho installato sul mio portatile asus ubuntu 13.04, ho una scheda grafica geforce 310m cuda da 1gb con tecnologia optimus e con grafica ibrida. come faccio ad installare i driver? ho seguito la guida di bumblee ma non so se è installato o meno non ci capisco nulla. grazie
<Jacopo> nessuno mi sa aiutare
<Jacopo> ?
<mibofra> Jacopo: quindi hai anche l'integrata?
<Jacopo> si ho la intel anche
<mibofra> Jacopo: se dai in un terminale lspci -k e lo posti con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> Vedo quale utilizza per ora
<Jacopo> ok provo aspetta
<Jacopo> mibofra: ok fatto...pero no so come si usa paste...sono alle prime armi :(
<Jacopo> ok fatto
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> Jacopo: metti il link del paste qui
<Jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145608/
<Jacopo> eccolo
<mibofra> Uhm fai la stessa cosa con lshw
<Jacopo> ok
<Jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145617/
<mibofra> Jacopo: hai dato solo lshw?
<Jacopo> no ho messo anche  -k
<Jacopo> ho sbagliato?
<mibofra> Senza -k xD
<Jacopo> eehehe :D sorry
<mibofra> Semplice così per come te l'ho scritto
<mibofra> :)
<Jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145629/
<Jacopo> eco ora dovrebbe esseregiusto
<Jacopo> mibofra: è normale che la scheda nvidea non si veda in quella lista?
<Guibbo93> ciao ho un problema: ho installato ubuntu su macchina virtuale (vmware) però adesso quando inserisco la password per accedere mi ritorna alla stessa schermata di quando devo inserire la password!
<Guibbo93> come faccio?
<micheg> e non ti dice password errata o qualcosa del genere?
<Jacopo> nessuno mi da un mano!
<Guibbo93> no.... inserisco la password e mi ritorna nella stessa schermata senza caricare la scrivania
<kasar> ragazzi ho lancianto l'installazione di wine da terminale ma ora non capisco se è andata a buon fine o no
<glpiana> !paste | kasar
<ubot-it> kasar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> Uhm se se ne vanno però xD
<mibofra> glpiana: potevi pingare :P
<mibofra> Lol
<kasar> ho selezionato ma non riesco a fare copia incolla
<mibofra> enzotib: potevi farlo tu allora xs
<mibofra> *xD
<mibofra> kasar: beh se dai un sudo apt-get install -f e non da errori dovresti essere apposto
<kasar> abbiate pazienza come faccio a fare copia delle righe da terminale?
<kasar> ctrl+c non è abilitato, e il tasto destro sulla selezione non da opzioni tipo copia
<kasar> ecco scusate sbagliavo "terminale" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145728/
<mibofra> Hai o update manager o software center o altro apt-get o dpkg all'opera
<mibofra> Chiudilo prima
<kasar> non ho altre app aperte tranne google chrome
<kasar> magari posso killare il processo se mi dici come si chiama
<kasar> provo a fare un log off per vedere se riparte
<mibofra> kasar: ?
<kasar> ho riavviato xche il log off è stato sufficiente
<mibofra> Ok
<kasar> al riavvio ho ricevuto il seguente messaggio di errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145788/
<mibofra> Dai sudo dpkg --configure -a in un terminale
<kasar> ok procedo
<kasar> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145808/
<kasar> sbaglio o non c'è traccia di wine?
<mibofra> kasar: meglio
<kasar> mibofra, in che senso? lancio nuovamente l'installazione di wine da terminale
<mibofra> kasar: che wine dovrebbe fungere correttamente
<mibofra> lancia winecfg
<kasar> sempre da terminale?
<kasar> credevo che avrei avuto un'applicazione tra gli accessori
<kasar> ho riscontrato un altro errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145850/
<mibofra> kasar: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nome-pacco
<Vany> Ciao è possibile usare un fisso con ubuntu, e come server un portatile con windows7 nella rete domestica?
<Vany> vorrei vedere i film che ho sul portatile nel fisso dato che ho un monitor e delle casse buone
<Vany> in pratica vorrei condividere la cartella dei documenti del portatile con il fisso di ubuntu, come posso fare? tutto via rete domestica
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145871/
<mibofra> kasar: vedi con sudo dpkg --force-all -r nome-pacco && sudo apt-get install nome-pacco ce la fai
<Vany> non potete aiutarmi, che programma mi serve di ubuntu?
<mibofra> Vany: ti serve un server dlna
<kasar> mibofra, 2 come separati giusto?
<kasar> prima uno e poi l'altro?
<mibofra> kasar: con && in mezzo esegue prima l'uno e poi l'altro
<mibofra> ma puoi far come vuoi
<kasar> mibofra, capito
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145902/
<mibofra> Bene hai finito
<Vany> serviio media center può andar bene?
<Vany> serviio media server scusate
<mibofra> Vany: si
<kasar> bene ma ora ho notato un simbolo di divieto nella systray
<mibofra> kasar, prova un riavvio
<Vany> nel portatile è già istallato, su ubuntu dove trovo quello compatibile?
<kasar> ok poi ti chiedo come avviare wine
<Vany> e come si setta? nello stesso modo di windows7?
<kasar> a frappe
<akis24> sera
<kasar> rieccomi
<kasar> dicevamo Mibofra come faccio a lanciare wine?
<mibofra> kasar, tutto a posto il sistema?
<mibofra> winecfg lancia la configurazione di wine
<mibofra> wine /percorso/eseguibile/win.exe l'app
<kasar> da terminale?
<kasar> scusami non capisco
<kasar> da dove lancio winecfg
<mibofra> kasar, dal terminale si
<kasar> mi dice not found
<kasar> mi sa che non è installato
<mibofra> winecfg?
<mibofra> allora dai un sudo apt-get install wine nel caso
<kasar> hum... speremu ben
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146003/
<kasar> faccio un altro riavvio si è bloccato di nuovo allo stesso punto
<mibofra> Uhm...
<mibofra> Dai prima un sudo apt-get update
<Matt_91> kasar: quale punto?
<Matt_91> kasar: provato a purgare e reinstallarlo?
<Lo_HaCkEr> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao Lo_HaCkEr
<Lo_HaCkEr> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<a7x> !qualcuno | Lo_HaCkEr
<ubot-it> Lo_HaCkEr: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lo_HaCkEr> ho un quesito "particolare"
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> pardon
<Matt_91> !ciao | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Lo_HaCkEr> ho installato su chiavetta USB il rescue system di AVIRA ed è basato su ubuntu, volevo sapere se è possibile rendere questa distro persistente ovvero rendere installabili gli aggiornamenti in modo da non doverli fare ogni volta che l'avvio
<a7x> qui diamo supporto solo ad ubuntu nudo e crudo
<Lo_HaCkEr> ho provato ad aggiungere alla stringa del file .cfg l'attreibuto persistent ma non ho risolto
<a7x> !chat | Lo_HaCkEr
<ubot-it> Lo_HaCkEr: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lo_HaCkEr> potrei risolvere rimuovendo cd-rom/detect?
<Matt_91> Lo_HaCkEr: se sei hacker tu dovresti dire come si fa
<camminante> buongiorno
<camminante> ho un problema con usermod su 10.04
<camminante> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi perchè non funziona?
<jester-> camminante: la 10.04 è vecchia e non piu supportata
<camminante> lo so
<camminante> questo canale è solo per le versioni supportate?
<jester-> camminante: facile qualche aggiornamento da repo mal funzionanti abbia sminchiato qualcosa
<camminante> alora
<jester-> camminante: comunque chiedi in chat magari c'è qualcuno che la ancora la usa
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<camminante> se ti va e hai tempo di parlo del problema
<camminante> pacchetti funzionanti: già controllato
<jester-> camminante: usermod cambia nome ustente
<camminante> il problema di usermod prescinde dalla versione essendo un programma sempre presente in linux
<camminante> infatti
<jester-> la sintassi mi pare sia usermod nuovo vecchio
<jester-> poi fa altreo cose come spostare la home palle varie
<camminante> ho digitato da una chell di ripristino: usermod -l nuovonome vecchionome -d /home/nuovonome -m
<camminante> ma non fa nulla
<jester-> camminante: quindi hai fatto da root
<camminante> certo
<camminante> ho controllato i processi dell'utente e non ce nè attivi
<camminante> lo stesso comando l'ho ustao parecchie volte su debian e funzuiona perfettamente
<camminante> in ubuntu no
<camminante> e non capisco il perchè
<jester-> camminante: non so che dirti, facile he sia un errore di sintassi
<camminante> solo il cambio nome-utente funziona dando usermod -l nuovo vecchio
<camminante> ma ovviamnte non cambia nome alla home
<camminante> gia controllato: la sintassi è corretta e infatti su debian funziona perfettamente
<jester-> camminante: fatto da root anche in debian?
<camminante> si certo
<jester-> camminante: non so che dirti
<camminante> collaudato anche in CentOS e fedora tutto ok
<Matt_91> camminante: cambia manualmente nome dalla directory
<camminante> solo con ubuntu non va
<Matt_91> camminante: ed eventualmente anche i permessi
<Matt_91> camminante: apri un bug su launchpad
<akis24> camminante:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=315331
<camminante> controllati anche quelli
<jester-> camminante: rimane il fatto che la 10.04 è obsoleta e non si aggiorna o si aggiorna a casso
<akis24> sera jester-
<kasar> sono riuscito installare wine
<camminante> beh il fatto che sia vecchia non vuol dire che un un programma generico (io uso sempre quelli da linea di comando valido per ogni sistema linux) non debba funzionare
<kasar> il pacchetto incriminato era rimasto appeso e tramite il gestore pacchetti ho completato l'installazione
<Matt_91> camminante: la dir HOME la rinimini a mano
<Matt_91> *rinomini
<jester-> camminante: non è che hai la partizione home montata in sola lettura?
<Matt_91> camminante: mv Vecchia Nuova
<camminante> akis: il topic che mi hai postato lo conoscevo gia ed è una procedura semplicemente ridicola: un accrocchio per chi non sa usare usermod, oltretutto crea una nuova home perdendo tutte le impostazioni!
<Matt_91> jester-: ma io credo che sia probabile che non cambi nome alla HOME, io ho dovuto cambiare UID e mica mi ha cambiato i permessi delle cartelle
<camminante> no lettura e scrittura
<camminante> la rinomino a mano con mv?
<Matt_91> camminante: si
<kasar> ragazzi vi saluti riparliamo wine la prossima volta ciao e grazie
<jester-> camminante: se la sintassi è giusta e non funza sarà il sistema bacato
<Matt_91> camminante: mv /home/NUOVO_NOME_UTENTE /home/NUOVO_NOME_UTENTE
<jester-> camminante: vista l'età chissa quante ne ha viste
<Matt_91> e ci metti davanti sudo se non sei in root
<camminante> mah non saprei
<camminante> nei log non risultano errori di usermod
<jester-> Matt_91: poi bisogna assegnare owner e gruppo a cartelle e files
<Matt_91> jester-: no perchè se cambia nome, UID e GID rimangono gli stessi ;)
<camminante> io tutte queste operazioni le faccio da root non usando sudo
<Matt_91> camminante: bene
<camminante> allora
<jester-> Matt_91: home user tutto è utonto:utonto 755 le cartelle 644 i files
<camminante> in debian dopo aver dato usermod -l nuovo vecchio -d /home/nuovo -m
<Matt_91> jester-: si ma il nome utonto lo prende dal UID che gli dice che si chiama utonto e dal GID che gli dice del gruppo utonto
<camminante> do goupmode -n nuovo vecchio e mi sistema tutto
<jester-> Matt_91: sevono dui stringhe bash
<jester-> due
<camminante> prima di usermod do chown -R utente:gruppo /home/utente e mi sistema i permessi a dovere
<Matt_91> jester-: bha, io mi sono arrangiato così quando ho dovuto formattare e cambiare dei UID GID e utenti che avevo sbagliato a inserire ed p andato sensa cambiare permessi e gruppi
<camminante> quello che vorrei capire è perchè non funziona in ubuntu
<Matt_91> camminante: io prima rinominerei l'utente e la home, poi sistemerei eventualemnte permessi scassati
<jester-> find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<camminante> provero a istallare provvisoriamente una 12.04  e verifico
<jester-> camminante: ti piacciono le vecchie?
<camminante> il problema è proprio quello: non si rinomina la home!
<Matt_91> jester-: secondo me non serve, prova in 13.10 che tieni in Vbox XD
<jester-> se non hanno 60 anni non vanno bene?
<jester-> Matt_91: serve eccome
<Matt_91> camminante:  ma hai dato il comando mv
<Matt_91> o no?
<jester-> Matt_91: è una medicina
<camminante> comunque provero le soluzioni che mi date e vi faro sapre
<Matt_91> jester-: non riesco a capire il perchè, perchè a me è funzionato senza XD
<camminante> ahahah
<camminante> si ubuntu si
<jester-> Matt_91: sono due stringhe pro
<jester-> ne vuoi due piu complicate?
<camminante> fino alla 10.10 andavano benissimo poi sono cominciati gli accrocchi pesanti e istabili
<jester-> camminante: mica vero
<camminante> ne ho istallate parecchie su pc vecchiotti
<camminante> le nuove troppo pesanti
<Matt_91> jester-: che ti dicevo, catorci XD
<jester-> c'è quello che c'era prima ma di versioni superiori unity a parte
<camminante> mah
<camminante> io a qualche amico istallo ubuntu perchè vogliono quello
<camminante> per me uso debian
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque finchè non vedo rimango dell'idea che le due righe servono solo in caso si cambi UID e GUI, perchè si cambi o perchè si copia la cartella di un utente A ad un utente B ...
<camminante> la trovo mooolto piu stabile, reattiva e solida
<jester-> camminante: come dire che winz 98 era meglio dei successivi
<Matt_91> camminante: scelte, tanti usano windows 8, io lo trovo molto indietro, meglio win95...
<camminante> ahahahah che c'entra?
<Matt_91> jester-: mi legge nella mente e mi anticipa -.-
<camminante> quello era una schifezza in tutti i sensi...come i successivi
<Matt_91> camminante: ma usa ubuntu che stai li a scassarti con debian su un desktop, va bene se vuoi imparare, ma non da usare tutti i giorni
<camminante> debian va tremendamente bene invece
<camminante> proprio per tutti i giorni
<camminante> si istalla velocemente
<camminante> si configura meglio di ubuntu avendo un etc classico
<camminante> con meno script "automatizzanti"
<camminante> matt: su due vecchi desctop l'ultima di debian è velocissima mentre ubuntu va a rilento
<camminante> stesso desktop gnome
<camminante> ora vado
<camminante> buona serata e grazie per le opinioni
<tino> Ciao a tutti. Ho un portatile con ubuntu 13.04 con scheda di rete broadcom bcm4313. Il pc si collega alla wireless, ma non appena si collega disconnette gli altri pc connessi. Se non ho capito male in pratica ubuntu occupa tutta la rete. Ho letto sia sul forum, e tramite altre ricerche, ho provato a seguire le istruzioni ma non ho risolto, anzi ho paura di aver installato anche troppe cose probabilmente inutili Qualcuno può darmi un
<jester-> tino: spe
<jester-> tino: sicoro che sia 4313?
<tino> jester-: penso di si, un secondo
<tino> jester-: ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6146460/
<jester-> tino: guarda un po in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> tino: gksu jockey-gtk
<jester-> serve lo sta ma ce ne sono diversi , quindi vedi il consigliato
<tino> jester-: dice che utilizza un driver alternativo
<jester-> tino: cosa vedi in aggiuntivi
<tino> jester-: come posso postare un'immagine?
<jester-> !magebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'magebin'
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tino> jester-: http://imagebin.org/271720
<tino> grazie
<jester-> tino: dovrebbe essere quello giusto
<tino> jester-: a me funziona tutto, ma le mie coinquiline non navigano quando mi collego io
<jester-> tino: installa linux-firmware-nonfree e firmware-b43-installer
<tino> jester-: da ubuntu software center o da apt...?
<jester-> tino: penso sia il router allora vedi se ha nat abilitato
<jester-> e che i pc siano in dhcp
<jester-> tino: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree  firmware-b43-installer
<tino> jester-: con windows però non ho problemi, anche loro hanno windows (c'entra qualcosa?!?)
<jester-> tino: che router hai oltre alle inquline
<jester-> tino: che ip ha il router
<tino> jester-: comunque ho fastweb non posso accedere al router
<jester-> qualche router ha problemi con dhcp e linux
<jester-> aaah ecco
<tino> jester-: se non dalla loro pagina. http://192.168.1.254/
<jester-> tino: penso che devi far resettare l'hug
<jester-> pou di quei tot ip non da
<jester-> se li mette in memoria e poi fa casino
<tino> jester-: controllo se dal sito mi fa vedere qualcosa.
<jester-> tino: telefona all'asssistena
<jester-> fartweb è particolare
<tino> jester-: no, abbiamo lo sblocco per più di 3 pc. Perchè funziona anche con 5 o 6 dispositivi connessi
<jester-> secondo me è il router
<tino> jester-: scusa se non l'ho detto prima che avevo fastweb, mi son scordata!
<jester-> c'è un motivo per il quale se vede il tuo pc blocca gli altri
<jester-> tino: allora sei beato fra le inquiline?
<tino> jester-: si perchè succede solo quando lo accendo io! ho fatte tante prove..
<jester-> tino: e se prima connettono loro?
<jester-> tino: secondo me si risolve facendo la eth in statico ma non so quale criterio usi fartweb
<tino> uguale, funziona solo a me e ad un'altra.
<jester-> pure dei d-link avevano problemi col dhcp di linux
<tino> jester-: un secondo, allora sulla pagina del router di fastweb dice che c'è un pc non connesso (il mio fisso) più ulteriori 2 pc
<jester-> tino: dod ha fartweb
<tino> jester-: uno è 192.168.1.130 che è la mia amica, l'altro 129 ma non sono io in quanto ho 182
<tino> jester-: questo non risulta (possibile?!?!)
<jester-> 129 è uno che suca?
<tino> a logica avendo solo 2 pc accesi in casa al momento, di cui uno è questo, dovrei esser io... ma se vado sulle informazioni di connessione mi dice che è 182
<jester-> tino: ifconfig
<jester-> inet address
<tino> jester-: no scusa è il mio cellulare... allora questo non risulta?!!?
<Esaurito> Buonasera a tutto il canale!!!
<jester-> tino: se sei connesso un ip  sulla eth ce l'hai
<jester-> tino: lo vedi con ifconfig
<tino> è 182 cmq aspetta che lo posto
<tino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6146552/
<tino> jester-: ma sulla pagina di fastweb non risulta!!
<jester-> tino: che ip ha la tua amica
<Esaurito> chi mi potrebbe aiutare con ubuntu server, all'avvio non mi carica la shell ma (initramfs) cosa sarebbe?
<tino> 130 e risulta
<jester-> Esaurito: è un po a buone donne
<jester-> tino: 198.168 mi pare strano su fastweb
<jester-> tino: ha 198.168.1.130?
<tino> jester-: no 192.168.1.130
<jester-> tino: e il router che ip ha
<tino> jester-: quello che ti ho scritto prima, 192.168.1.254
<anwar> scusate, ho problema con UBUNTU che non leggi i dvd e altre applicazione
<jester-> tino: llora fai una prova
<tino> jester-: toh, adesso ci sono, mentre il cellulare continua a esserci anche se ho disattivato il wifi
<tino> jester-: stupido fastweb
<jester-> tino: fai la eth in manuale 192.168.1.135  mask 255.255.255.0 gatway 192.168.1.254
<jester-> tino: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> vedi che succede
<tino> jester-: credo di esser già in manuale e averlo impostato anche alle altre, ma controllo
<jester-> tino: se hai un doppio ip la causa è quella
<tino> jester-: risolto il dilemma degli ip. Si vede che il sito di fastweb ci mette qualche minuto ad aggiornarsi, adesso sono connessa (e risulto) solo io e l'altro pc, il cellulare non c'è più.
<tino> quindi dici che per la questione dell' "invasione" della rete devo sentire fastweb?
<jester-> tino controlla che non ci siano ip doppioni in lan
<tino> jester-: sulla pagina fastweb ora è tutto ok
<jester-> le amiche navigano?
<dod> mi sa che piu' di due ip non te li fa' gestire
<dod> ma impressionve vaga.
<tino> una sola, le altre no se accendo il pc. Solo in due.
<dod> anwar hai messo i codec?
<dod> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<tino> jester-: ho provato anche a mettere gli indirizzi in automatico ma non si risolve
<jester-> tino: hai pure winz ?
<tino> jester-: si, ma se sono su windows funziona a tutte
<jester-> tino: prova con la tua scheda in manuale
<tino> jester-: è già manuale
<tino> provo in automatico semmai
<jester-> tino: prova
<tino> jester-: lo ho modificato, ma non capisco se ha accettao le modifiche perchè risulta ancora 182
<tino> jester-: devo spegnere e riaccendere la wireless?
<jester-> devi riavviare  la rete
<tino> ok
<tino> fatto
<Alien666> salve
<URUS> Alien666: salve
<tino> jester-: sto facendo ancora dei tentativi.
<tino> jester-: adesso sembra funzionare, 2 ore fa come negli ultimi mesi no! mah
<jester-> tino: in dhcp?
<tino> jester-: io ora sono in automatico come mi hai detto te
<Alien666> qualcusa sa dirmi perchè non posso connettermi ai repository di backtrack?
<Alien666> qualcuno*
<jester-> Alien666: che ne sappiamo noi di bt
<Alien666> a ok
<jester-> Alien666: questo è canale ubuntu
<Alien666> cambio canale
<methos_> salve
<methos_> quante partizioni è logico fare su ubuntu?
<jester-> dipende dalle fisime tue
<jester-> methos_: a cominciare da una per il sistema e una swap
<tino> jester-: via, intanto ti ringrazio
<jester-> tino: sperem che duri
<jester-> tino: p2p possono fare casino con fart
<tino> jester-: speriamo davvero! buona serata e grazie di nuovo
<jester-> methos_: se vuoi la home separata 3  20 gb per il sistema una grossa per la hoe
<methos_> se gli ingegneri informatic che hanno progettato ubutnu hanno messo diverse opzioni di montaggi odelle partizioni a qualcosa serviranno pure
<jester-> ome*
<jester-> methos_: certo e dioende dalle fisime
<dod> accontentare tutti...
<jester-> o dalle necessità
<methos_> per dire
<methos_> se creo /usr e /usr/local
<cristian_c> methos_, sì, ma devi avere una motivazione
<jester-> per ogni cartella in / puoi avere una partizione ma sarebbe un manicomio
<methos_> quando reisntallo e non formatto , monto solo i nteoria i programmi dovrebbero irmanere
<methos_> scusate la scirttura ma vado veloce
<jester-> methos_: per uso normale basta e vanza home e / e swap
<methos_> io ho fatto così: /boot in ext4, / in ext4, /home in xfs e /swap
<jester-> methos_: quando reinstalli sostituisce il sistema comunque
<cristian_c> methos_, se formatti la /, le applicazioni poi le devi reinstallari
<cristian_c> i dati restano se hai creato la /home
<methos_> anche sepensavo di seprare tem pe var
<cristian_c> !partizioni | methos_
<ubot-it> methos_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> methos_, a che scopo?
<methos_> già so che la velcoità no ncambia
<cristian_c> lol
<methos_> però alcun idicono che si gesticono meglio le varie cartelle e non si crea intasamento
<cristian_c> methos_, ma almeno sai a cosa servono tali directory?
<methos_> in linea id massima si
<jester-> cristian_c: bè c'è chi che se non ha il reggicalze non arretta
<dod> il risvolto e' che devi sapere come dimensionarle. altrimenti ti si blocca il sistema perche' manca spazio in una sola delle partizioni.
<jester-> methos_: ti puoi abizzarire come vuoi ad agni separazione una partizione
<methos_> volevo sapere se è vero che il sistema viene gestiono meglio con le partizioni
<jester-> methos_: per logica è piu macchioso
<tino> ciao a tutti, buona serata
<jester-> macchinoso
<dod> per esperienza? no. una o tre non ho visto differenze.
<dod> ma una e' sconsigliabile. se reinstalli ti perdi la home con i dati.
<cristian_c> methos_, ha ragione dod, devi sapere quanto farle grandi
<dod> alla fine per non rischiare moltiplichi lo spreco di spazio per quante partizioni usi.
<methos_> nel farl odi certo
<dod> quindi o tieni home separata per non stare a salvarti i dati e le impostazioni dei programmi fuori prima di reinstallare, oppure usi un esterno in caso di reinstallazione e ci copi il necessario.
<dod> se di norma non ti tieni copie aggiornate dei dati fai la home separata. se le tieni su esterno fai una partizione unica e ci piazzi ubuntu.
<dod> e si gestisce lui tutto lo spazio come gli pare.
<methos_> dicevano anche di separare boot
<dod> fatto anche quello. vantaggi? boh.
<Squirt> Buonasera
<Squirt> avrei un piccolo problema
<cristian_c> piccolo?
<Squirt> penso di si
<Squirt> scaricato la iso di ubuntu
<Squirt> ma non parte l'installazione del sistema
<Squirt> schermata nera
<Squirt> c'è qualche comando da scrivere per far partire l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Squirt, non hai provato in live?
<Squirt> cioè?
<cristian_c> Squirt, è la modalità che ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<Squirt> si mi dice di riavviare il pc ma al riavvio nn succede niente
<Squirt> provo ad installare la guida assistita e vediamo se succede qualcosa
<cristian_c> Squirt, hai controllato se la iso è stata scaricata correttamente?
<Squirt> sisi
<Squirt> masterizzazione anche perfetta
<cristian_c> ok
<Squirt> il cd è perfettamente funzionante
<cristian_c> Squirt, quindi funge in live?
<Squirt> No
<cristian_c> Squirt, dove ti fermi?
<Fetentone> :D
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<milko2> scusate?
<spartacus_72> sera
<emma_> sera a tutti
<spartacus_72> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sera
<emma_> ho aggiunto questo HD con lubuntu su questo pc dotato di un HD con sis.op.winx XP
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72: ciao ;)
<emma_> ho potuto accedere grazie al boot(F12) con scelta dell'HD
<krabador> che fine ha fatto Squirt?
<emma_> posso impostare il pc che mi permetta alla sua accensione di sciegliere il sis.op senza entrare nel boot?
<emma_> qualcuno mi può assistere?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | emma_
<ubot-it> emma_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<emma_> ubot-it: devi essere una macchina!! la domanda l'ho già fatta !! gparted sembra vedere l'HD con winx formattato in ntfs ma non montato.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emma_> cristian_c: giusto qualcuno ?
<cristian_c> emma_, ho letto
<cristian_c> emma_, hai installato ubuntu su un hd usb?
<emma_> cristian_c: puoi darmi indicazioni?
<cristian_c> emma_, hai installato ubuntu su un hd usb?
<cristian_c> non si capisce
<emma_> cristian_c: no l'ho installato su un disco rigido e montato di fianco a quello preesistente con winx
<emma_> cristian_c:  non si capisce perchè forse non mi so spiegare
<cristian_c> emma_, allora hai dei dati sull'hard disk usb?
<emma_> cristian_c: quando accendo il pc per avviare lubuntu devo andare in boot da F12, non si potrebbe impostare il pc di modo che quando l'accendo mi chiede quale sistema op. voglio usare?
<cristian_c> emma_, eh, cambi l'ordine di boot
<emma_> cristian_c: puoi spigarti meglio? cambiare come?
<emma_> cristian_c: spiegarti
<emma_> in boot ho la scelta dei due HD oppure una terza scelta che chiede ..non so cosa(non capisco l'inglese)
<cristian_c> emma_, dal bios
<emma_> cosa devo fare dal bios?
<cristian_c> emma_, che pc è?
<emma_> l'HD con Lubuntu l'ho messo come Slave
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> emma_, a questo punto fai un foto al bios
<cristian_c> emma_, nel bios dovrebbe esserci una schermata che ti permette di scegliere l'ordine
<emma_> cristian_c: nel bios(F2)c'è la scelta ma non parte, mentre con F12 si apre il boot con tre scelte:i due HD più una terza scelta che non ho capito perchè scritta in inglese!
<cristian_c> emma_, puoi postare una schermata del bios?
<emma_> cristian_c:  si potrei postare una schermata ma come faccio se mi devo scollegare?
<cristian_c> emma_, stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<emma_> si
<kant> salve a tutti
<kant> neofita di ubuntu
<kant> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<emma_> cristian_c: si
<kant> ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<kant> ma ho problemi al'avvio
<cristian_c> emma_, allora ti scolleghi, scatti e poi posti
<cristian_c> kant, ciao, hegel come sta?
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> kant, a parte gli scherzi, che problemi hai?
<kant> schermo viola all'avvio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kant, e in live?
<kant> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<kant> su hd
<cristian_c> quindi in live, nessun problema, giusto?
<kant> risalvo facendo ctrl+alt+canc
<cristian_c> lol
<emma_> cristian_c:  e come faccio a salvare lo scatto se poi si deve riavviare il sistema?
<cristian_c> emma_, fotocamera
<kant> e scrivendo penso da una consolle
<kant> exec ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi in live, nessun problema, giusto?
<cristian_c> o forse ho capito male?
<kant> live cosa vuol dire?
<kant> da cd
<kant> o cos'altro
<kant> praticamente da ripetere ogi volta che utilizzo il pc
<kant> non è normale
<cristian_c> kant, ?
<kant> si
<kant>  
<kant>  
<cristian_c> lol
<kant> cmq se qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con qualche suggerimento
<cristian_c> *potesse
<cristian_c> kant, ci sono due modalità: 1) modalità live , 2) installazione
<kant> quindi?
<Bore> ciao ho un problema legato all'installazione di lubuntu..qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> kant, quindi ti domando se l'hai provato in live
<kant> io ho eseguito la procedura d'installazione
<cristian_c> Bore, tipo?
<cristian_c> kant, hai fatto male
<kant> in che senso?
<kant> non bisogna installarlo su hd
<kant> ?
<Bore> ho un fujitsu amilo pro v3515 e intendevo installare lubutnu poerchè con win è troppo lento.. è un portatile un po' vecchiotto si mia sorella. prima ho provato da chiavetta ma mi si blocca nel momento in cui devo fare l''installazione vera e propria, lo schermo diventa nero e si blocca lì. allora ho creato il cd e stessa cosa. può essere un problema di compatibilità?
<cristian_c> kant, prima provalo, poi, se sei soddisfatto , lo installi
<kant> adesso è installato sai come fare per poterlo eseguirew normalmente?
<kant> quindi non mi puoi aiutare
<cristian_c> asp
<kant> non ce nessun comando che possa ripristinare un avvio normale
<cristian_c> kant, quali messaggi appaiono?
<cristian_c> kant, che pc è?
<kant> nessun messaggio
<cristian_c> lol
<kant> schermo viola
<cristian_c> kant, e se premi ESC, cosa succede?
<cristian_c> con lo schermo viola
<kant> se non resetto e faccio laprocedura come sopradescritto non va
<kant> nulla
<cristian_c> Bore, hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> kant, 'resetto'?
<Bore> si intendi inserendo il cd e bootando da cd?
<kant> si ctrl+alt+del
<kant> oppure i tastino del reset hai presente?
<kant> tasto di accensione pc
<kant> sotto tasto di rest
<cristian_c> Bore, intendo, scegliendo la modalità live
<cristian_c> kant, mah, io farei come to ho suggerito
<cristian_c> *ti
<cristian_c> premere esc durante la schermata viola
<kant> cioe' nulla
<cristian_c> *nella
<cristian_c> LOL
<kant> ok adesso provo e ti faccio sapere
<kant> a dopo
<Bore> eh mi si blocca qualsiasi scelta faccia...faccio il boot da cd scelgo installa e si blocca, scelgo usa senza installare anche..
<cristian_c> Bore, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> procio, ram, scheda video...
<Bore> Processor  Intel Celeron M Processor 430 (1.73 GHz)  Second level cache 1024  Front side bus (FSB) 533 MHz  Intel® Pentium® Dual Core Processor - Intel® Core™ Duo Processor T2060 (1.60 GHz)  Second level cache 1024  Front side bus (FSB) 533 MHz  Chipset  Northbridge VIA VN896  VIA 8237A  Southbridge VIA 8237R  Memory  DIMM slots (533, 667 MHz support) 2  DDR2-533 SDRAM, 533 MHz up to 2 GB  BIOS  BIOS Flash EPROM Phoenix First 
<Bore> Graphics  Integrated in VIA VN896, Chrome9 HC with DirectX 9.0 3D/2D technology  shared memory
<cristian_c> Bore, sinceramente non ho capito che caratteristiche ha attualmente
<cristian_c> XD
<Bore> lol
<Bore> lo pensavo http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/lifebook/AMILO/Amilo-Pro/Downloads/ds_amilo_pro_v3515_ed1.pdf
<cristian_c> solo che ha una scheda video Via
<Bore> vedi qua  sopra
<Bore> perchè non ho mai avuto problemi altre volte con linux... ma con altri pc
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> RAM 512 MB, Hard Disk 60 GB
<cristian_c> un po' poco
<cristian_c> Processore grafico VIA Chrome9
<Bore> eh si è vecchio
<cristian_c> Bore, lubuntu?
<Bore> si lubuntu..dici di provare una distro più leggera?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> andrebbe meglio
<cristian_c> Bore, mi pare che non usi il kernel non pae
<cristian_c> Bore, ma via usb o via cd?
<Bore> ho provato entrambi
<Bore> stesso risultato : si blocca in fase id installazione
<Bore> di*
<cristian_c> Bore, hai controllato l'iso?
<cristian_c> l'hash
<kant> con esc non succede nada
<Bore> cioè? scusa l ignoranza
<kant> schermo viola
<kant> solo reset
<cristian_c> kant, forse è il tasto sbagliato, forse era uno dei tasti F*
<kant> mi porta ad un menu di ripristino
<cristian_c> kant, almeno si vedeva cosa c'era sotto il plymouth
<kant> nada
<cristian_c> !md5 | Bore
<ubot-it> Bore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kant> ma come parli
<cristian_c> lol
<kant> sono un neofita
<kant> non un esperto
<cristian_c> !plymouth
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plymouth'
<cristian_c> lol
<kant> come te
<kant> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> kant, quella schermata viola dovrebbe essere un'animazione
<cristian_c> sotto ci sta il log di caricamente
<cristian_c> ed evntuali errori
<cristian_c> che non è visibile se non premi un tasto (che on ricordo onestamente)
<kant> ok ok
<kant> capito
<cristian_c> *caricamento
<kant> alla prossima
<kant> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<Bore> ho controllato l'hash va bene
<Bore> provo con una versione più leggera?
<Bore> cristian_c , ci sei?
<cristian_c> Bore, prova con bodhi linux
<Bore> ok provo da usb
<cristian_c> Bore, ma quale iso hai scaricato, esattamente?
<cristian_c> come si chiama il file?
<Bore> lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Bore> cristian_c non va bene?
<cristian_c> Bore, sì, va benissimo
<Bore> allora procedo con bodhi linux
<cristian_c> Bore, ok, almeno per prova
<cristian_c> :)
<saimoncarter> ciao
<saimoncarter> ho installato ubuntu ,togliendo definitamente window7..avevo 2 partizioni,in una c'era win e nell'ltra alcuni documenti..che fine hanno fato?
<matti-007> c
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-24
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<letizia> salve, come si configura una stampate di rete con lubuntu
<glpiana> letizia, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StampanteGnome
<letizia> grazie
<glpiana> letizia, e qui http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/printing/it/printing.html
<cristian_c> letizia, ciao, come hai risolto poi quella faccenda?
<letizia> no, penso di partizionare il disco, salvare i dati e poi installare di nuovo  tutto
<cristian_c> cioè , prima salvare i dati e poi partizionare il disco :D
<letizia> quando facci partire ubuntu live, seleziono la prima voce che dice di installare ubuntu 12.04 a fianco ad ubuntu, subito dopo mi consentente di partizionare l'hd. dopo che termino l'istallazzione trafetisco i dati e poi la formatto. o sbaglio?
<letizia> e chiaro che formatto la vecchia partizione
<cristian_c> letizia, non credo sia corretto
<letizia> mi da errore cups
<cristian_c> letizia, prima salvi i dati
<letizia> ok
<cristian_c> poi partizioni
<letizia> aspetto l'hd del mio amico
<cristian_c> letizia, ora lo stai usando in live
<cristian_c> ?
<letizia> no sto utilizzando il mio, il suo è a riposo
<cristian_c> ah, quindi non riguardava il tuo pc XD
<letizia> ora io non riesco a configurare la mia stampante con lubuntu
<cristian_c> letizia, in che parte della guida ottieni errore?
<letizia> vado in sistema->stampati-> connetti inserisco ipp://192.168.1.52/printers ma da errore
<cristian_c> letizia, hai aggiunto una nuova stampante?
<cristian_c> letizia, siamo sicuri che sia ipp?
<letizia> non me la fa aggiungere
<cristian_c> c'è il rilevamento automatico
<letizia> no
<cristian_c> letizia, posta una schermata
<letizia> come faccio a mandarti una stampa dello schermo?
<cristian_c> letizia, puoi provare con il tasto stamp
<letizia> si quello la fatto il file come lo mando
<cristian_c> !image | letizia
<ubot-it> letizia: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<letizia> http://imagebin.org/271784
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> letizia, chiudi la finestra
<cristian_c> letizia, e poi apri un terminale
<letizia> ci sono
<cristian_c> letizia, digita: system-config-printer
<letizia> si è aperta la finestra di prima
<cristian_c> letizia, posta il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | letizia
<ubot-it> letizia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<letizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149156/
<cristian_c> letizia, e se premi Connetti, cosa succede?
<letizia> mi dice di inserire server cups
<cristian_c> letizia, puoi postare la schermata?
<letizia> si
<letizia> http://imagebin.org/271789
<cristian_c> letizia, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> letizia, gli altri servizi di reti funzionano?
<cristian_c> se oltre alla stampante c'è altro in rete
<letizia> no non ho altri servizi
<cristian_c> letizia, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> letizia, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<letizia> oro controllo ma credo che sia aggiornato
<letizia> ora controllo ma credo che sia aggiornato
<cristian_c> letizia, digita anche il comando
<letizia> si fatto il sistema è aggiornato ti devo postare il comando?
<Dig> salve, sto cercando di copiare la cartella /opt/ con le subdirectory ma il numero dei files dell'originale e della copia non coincidono. non capisco il motivo
<letizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149230/
<letizia> file nascosti?
<cristian_c> deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.1 gutenprint
<cristian_c> tra i vari ppa che hai aggiunto, ci sono questi
<cristian_c> letizia, perché hai fatto questo casino?
<Dig> io sto copiando le cartelle non i singoli files,  non dovrebbe copiare anche quelli?
<letizia> bella domanda, ho seguito una guida in quanto mi serviva un stampa urgente ma credevo che tutto era installato ora sono ritornato per una stampa e tutto era tornato come prima, il che mi ha fatto nascere un dubbio, per tanto mi sono rivolto a voi guri
<cristian_c> letizia,e hai fatto male. Scommetto che hai seguito una guida presa sul web
<cristian_c> una guida a caso, ovviamente
<cristian_c> letizia, intolre, i ppa sono da evitare
<cristian_c> *inoltre
<cristian_c> in casinano il sistema, molte volte
<letizia> non ricordo bene ma credo che fosse di aiuto di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> *incasinano
<cristian_c> letizia, ?
<cristian_c> letizia, comunque fai una prova di stampa in lie, vedrai che funziona
<cristian_c> almeno credo :d
<letizia> si ma mi serve avere il notebook a posto e vorrei avere tutto in funzione,
<cristian_c> letizia, mica tanto, visto che aggiungi ppa a manetta XD
<letizia> saluto, ora devo scappare.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<birba_> usa da pochi giorni ubuntu , qualcuno mi sa dire se si può usate torrent con ubuntu?
<jester-> birba_: dovresti avere transmission gia installato
<birba_> jester grazie non lo sapevo ora l' ho trovato, ma tipo se volessi scaricare qualcosa come lo uso?
<cristian_c> birba_, trovi il file .torrent lo scarichi e lo apri con transmission
<birba_> ok grazie mille
<eolo99> salve a tutti
<eolo99> c'è quache anima pia che potrebbe aiutarmi a capire come istallare ubuntu su windows 8
<cristian_c> !uefi | eolo99
<ubot-it> eolo99: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> oppure, meglio
<cristian_c> !installazione | eolo99
<ubot-it> eolo99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> eolo99, ma prima ti consiglio di provarlo in live, se non l'hai già fatto
<eolo99> ho provato di tutto ma non vuole saperne
<eolo99> ciao comunque
<cristian_c> eolo99, fai come suggerito
<eolo99> ma efi bisogna disabilitarlo ?
<eolo99> io fino ad ora ho provato tutte le istallazzioni con efi attivo
<cristian_c> eolo99, sulle nuove versioni di ubuntu pare di no
<cristian_c> eolo99, quale ubuntu?
<eolo99> 13.04
<cristian_c> che le nuove hanno supporto ad efi
<eolo99> da cd
<cristian_c> eolo99, dovrebbe andare
<eolo99> non va...
<cristian_c> eolo99, da liive come va?
<eolo99> non vede il mio hd
<eolo99> niente
<eolo99> mi sta facendo diventare matto
<cristian_c> eolo99, che c'entra l'hard disk ocn la live?
<cristian_c> *con
<eolo99> l'ho istallato sul mio vecchio portatile con xp senza problemi
<cristian_c> eolo99, ma che pc è?
<eolo99> scusa allora cosa intendi con live?
<cristian_c> eolo99, la lie ci gira?
<cristian_c> *live
<eolo99> un acer v3 571
<cristian_c> eolo99, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Miki> Buongiorno, come faccio da desktop ubuntu a vedere una cartella condivisa in rete da portatile windows7 tramite servilo media server? la tv wifi bravia riesce a vedere la scheda, da ubuntu dove devo andare?
<Miki> scusate non la scheda la cartella condivisa
<jester-> Miki: via samba
<Miki> è un programma?
<ExPBoy> lol
<eolo99> cristian, si dal cd ho provato ma non va...
<jester-> Miki: installi system-config-samba e lo usi per configurare la condivisione in linux poi abiliti condovidi files e cartelle in winz
<cristian_c> eolo99, dove si ferma?
<jester-> Miki: e in winz devi avere una pass utente per samba o non accedi e setta lo stesso gruppo
<cristian_c> eolo99, eppure, è un notebook non vecio
<Miki> ma devo agire su terminale per istallare samba?
<eolo99> al passo che dovrebbe decidere dove istallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> eolo99, lol, ma hai detto che non caricava la live
<cristian_c> :P
<eolo99> intendo partizione oppure a fianco di windows
<eolo99> arriva al punto che mi chiede se voglio istallare cancellando il disco con windows
<cristian_c> 13:07:29 <eolo99> cristian, si dal cd ho provato ma non va...
<glpiana> !samba | Miki
<ubot-it> Miki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<eolo99> vuoi che ti spiego esattamente le procedure che ho provato?
<eolo99> ho provato con la versione 12.04 e questa non la vede proprio
<Miki> grazie ubot-it stavo controllando proprio lì, ma non capisco "Per installare samba è sufficiente installare i pacchetti samba e smbfs presenti nei repository ufficiali." in pratica dove lo trovo? potete darmi i comandi da terminale per istallare questi pacchetti? :)
<cristian_c> eolo99, ma io ti ho chiesto se gira la live, non se riesci ad installarla
<glpiana> Miki, da terminale: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<eolo99> scusami ma come avrai capito non sono molto esperto
<cristian_c> eolo99, ok, allora, inserisci il dvd nel lettore, avvia il pc da dvd e poi scegli 'prova ubuntu'
<eolo99> allora ti spiego meglio cosi forse mi puoi aiutare
<glpiana> Miki, mi suggeriscono anche; sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<cristian_c> invece dell'installazione
<cristian_c> eolo99, leggi sopra
<cristian_c> :)
<Miki> ok! grazie! e se istallo da ubuntu software center è lo stesso?
<eolo99> si ok
<glpiana> Miki, cerchi samba e poi da lì dovresti poter scegliere pure i pacchetti aggiuntivi
<Miki> quindi senza usare il terminale uso ubuntu software center giusto? :)
<eolo99> ho scaricato iso 13.04 poi masterizzato su dvd poi ho cambiato impostazioni del bios per riavviare da cd
<cristian_c> eolo99, ok
<glpiana> Miki, come vuoi tu, come sei più comodo
<glpiana> Miki, tu hai chiesto il comando del terminale e io te l'ho scritto :)
<eolo99> ed arrivo fino al punto 4 dove dovrebbe chiedermi se voglio istallare insieme a windows oppure al posto di windows ho altro
<Miki> si certo, perchè non avevo pensato al center, ora provo da li, ti aggiorno se è andato a buon fine, grazie per adesso ;)
<cristian_c> eolo99, lol
<cristian_c> 13:17:00 <cristian_c> eolo99, ok, allora, inserisci il dvd nel lettore, avvia il pc da dvd e poi scegli 'prova ubuntu'
<eolo99> oltre questo non va
<cristian_c> eolo99, tu invece scegli l'installazione
<eolo99> scusa si ho fatto cosi
<cristian_c> eolo99, appunto, prima prova in live, poi ,se va bene, installi
<eolo99> no no scelgo di provare come mi dice la guida del forum
<eolo99> ma a quel punto mi blocco
<cristian_c> guida del forum?
<cristian_c> !installazione | eolo99
<ubot-it> eolo99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<eolo99> l'unica cosa che mi consente e di istallare al posto di windows
<cristian_c> eolo99, un attimo, calma
<eolo99> ho letto dei post che dicono di rimuovere efi
<cristian_c> eolo99, hai inserito il cd, hai impostato il boot da dvd e poi....
<cristian_c> eolo99, il wiki è fatto per essere letto, ti ho linkato anche la guida
<cristian_c> eolo99, se cerchi post sul forum, fai solo confusione
<Miki> l'istallazione da ubuntu center è ferma a metà....ma la connessione funge
<Miki> mi segna avanzamento, ma è tutto fermo da un paio di minuti
<eolo99> scusa cristian ma forse e solo che non mi spiego bene ma ora do un'occhiata al link che hai postato
<Miki> stò istallando samba con 86 giudizi....
<Miki> cmq blocco l'istallazione? non vedo un comando tipo ANNULLA
<glpiana> Miki, no, aspetta
<eolo99> comunque dopo aver impostato il bios per farlo partire da cd ho inserito il dvd nel lettore con immagine iso masterizzata correttamente e parte tutto bene
<cristian_c> eolo99, ok, allora provalo senza installarlo
<cristian_c> eolo99, successivamente pensi ad inastallarlo
<cristian_c> *installarlo
<Miki> ok  aspetto, ma è fermo a metà
<eolo99> non capisco cristian cosa intendi per provalo senza istallarlo ? dici con wubi ?
<Miki> mmmhhh la scheda ubuntu sofware center ora è tutta bianca
<jester-> eolo99: al boot del cd dovresti avere un menu
<jester-> eolo99: la prima voce è: prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<eolo99> si ho provato ma si blocca allo stasso punto
<jester-> eolo99: quale punto
<Miki> ok istallato, solo che non trovo dove mi ha messo il programma per poterlo aprire :(
<jester-> Miki: hai unity?
<jester-> barra a sinistra?
<Miki> no
<jester-> che hai
<eolo99> scusa ho frainteso
<Miki> nel menu vado in alto a sinistra, in un cerchio dove trovo scritto accessori-accesso universale ecc ecc
<jester-> eolo99: se non sie chiaro nelle risposte non si capisce un casso
<jester-> Miki: sta in sistema o preferenze
<eolo99> quando istallo come dici tu e vado ma non i
<eolo99> va
<jester-> eolo99: <eolo99> si ho provato ma si blocca allo stasso punto
<jester-> <jester-> eolo99: quale punto
<jester-> eolo99: prova ubuntu non è installare
<Miki> per es ho istallato  chromium e  me lo sono trovato su internet....ma samba non lo trovo
<jester-> Miki: guarda nel menu sistema o preferenze
<eolo99> jester, io ora sono da un'altro pc quindi potrei istallare mentre chattiamo
<jester-> Miki: apri un terminale
<eolo99> per capire se sbaglio qualcosa io
<jester-> eolo99: che sati facendo
<jester-> stai
<Miki> no nenache lì...va bien apro il terminal ;)
<jester-> Miki: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION   cosa risponde
<taken__> ciao  vorrei farvi una domanda  ,io vorrei istallare  ubuntu 11.10 su hardisk separato da window  ossia  io ho due harddisk c, g  c da 250 giga e g da 500 giga , ora se io metto dischetto ubuntu mi si carica la dove c'è window  aiutatemi
<eolo99> ora riparto accendo pc con dvd la prima voce che esce e try ubuntu without istalling
<jester-> taken__: perché 11.10 che è vecia?
<jester-> eolo99: metti italiano
<jester-> da stato Fx lo vedi in basso
<eolo99> ok fatto
<jester-> eolo99: adesso vai in prova ubuntu
<taken__>  perche  anche il mio pc e vecio  e pare che lo supporta bene in 2 d
<jester-> taken__: se vecchio e scarso si consiglia lubuntu 13.04
<jester-> se non tanto scarso xubuntu, quanta ra hai
<jester-> ram
<taken__> no non è  scarso
<jester-> cpu e ram?
<taken__>  e un 3200 + 1 mega ram
<jester-> taken__: direi xubuntu piu bello e configurabile di lubuntu
<jester-> taken__: 32 bit
<jester-> i386
<taken__> 64 bit
<jester-> se il procio è 64 metti la amd 64
<taken__> xubuntu va bene ok
<jester-> !ranring
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ranring'
<jester-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<Miki> scusate mi si è bloccata la chat...il comando risponde "gnome-fallback"
<Miki> :(
<jester-> Miki: da terminale: sudo system-config-samba
<taken__> io  qualche tempo fa lo scaricavo e mi diceva se volevo caricarlo su un altro hard disk adesso scaico solo versione iso
<jester-> taken__: serve la iso
<taken__> perche
<jester-> taken__: come lo fai il cd senza la iso
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<eolo99> jeste scusa ma ora si e bloccato
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Miki> ecco cosa mi appare ora "IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/lucy/.config/ibus/bus is not root!"
<taken__> prima lo scaricavo direttamente sul pc
<jester-> <jester-> Miki: da terminale: sudo system-config-samba
<jester-> taken__: cosa scaricavi
<taken__>  ubuntu
<eolo99> sono 2 giorni che mi sta facendo impazzire
<Miki> fatto ma non da segni di vita
<jester-> taken__: ma va
<jester-> proprio non esiste
<taken__>  come no  davvero dal vs sito
<jester-> eolo99: allora sei in prova ubuntu?
<jester-> taken__: va bè
<jester-> pigila la iso e segui le guide
<eolo99> niente si e bloccato il pc
<eolo99> ora ricomincio
<jester-> eolo99: che pc è
<jester-> eolo99: cpu e ram
<eolo99> acer v3 571 praticamente nuovo
<Miki> jester con quel comando mi ha aperto una finestra configurazione del server Samba, cosa devo fare ora?
<jester-> eolo99: che iso hai preso
<jester-> Miki: configurare la condivisione
<eolo99> 13.04
<taken__> infatti  io avevo window su un hard disk  e ubuntu su quell'altro poi non lo vedevo più . lo usato per un bel po ditempo
<jester-> Miki: pigiando +
<eolo99> 64 bit
<jester-> eolo99: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di scriverla?
<Miki> ora provo, ma per avere l'icona nella scrivania come faccio? in modo da poter accedere quando mi serve?
<jester-> che se ha errori non si installerà mai
<eolo99> cosa intendi per md5sum ?
<jester-> Miki: una volta configurata la condivisione scegliendo quali cartelle condividere non ti serve piu alla rete accedi dal file manager
<jester-> con sfoglia rete
<taken__> io  l' iso di ubuntu 11.10 ce lo non so come fare a caricarlo su l' altro hard disk  io lo separati e ad l' accenzione  sceglievi  o window o ubuntu
<jester-> !md5sum | eolo99
<ubot-it> eolo99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> !installazione | taken__
<ubot-it> taken__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | taken__
<ubot-it> taken__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<taken__> grazie
<Miki> jester io da ubuntu non voglio condividere però, vorrei solo usarlo come client, il server è il notebook, come faccio da samba a cercare i file condivisi nella rete domestica? per esempio da tv accendo e li vedo...da qui come faccio la ricerca?
<jester-> Miki: non vuoi condividere ma vuoi cercare i file sulla lan
<jester-> Miki: sei sveglio ?
<jester-> Miki: chiamala lan (rete locale) invece di condivisione è la stessa cosa
<eolo99> jester e tutto ok con la iso visto che ho istallato con lo stasso cd un'altro pc
<jester-> eolo99: boot da cd e controlla il disco poi va in porva
<jester-> prova
<eolo99> ecco sono arrivato al solito punto morto
<jester-> a capire e sapere a che punto, visto che non lo dici
<eolo99> mi dice non e stato trovato alcun sistema operativo su questo pc....e come se fosse vuoto il mio hd
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> eolo99: bootando da cd?
<eolo99> mi chiede cancella disco e istalla ubuntu
<jester-> eolo99: se dice cosi non hai scritto la iso ma compiata
<ExPBoy> eolo99, sicuro di aver settato il boot da cd?
<ExPBoy> ma che iso è?
<jester-> eolo99: abbiamo la vaga senzazione che trolli
<jester-> nessun sistema ma esce l'installer in 2 nanosecondi che di solito se ne fraga se c'è un os o no
<eolo99> ho scaricato la iso dal sito ubuntu.it cosa intendi per copiato ?
<jester-> che hai copiato la iso tal quele
<jester-> invece che scriverla
<jester-> !iso | eolo99
<ubot-it> eolo99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<eolo99> la ho scaricata poi masterizzata con nero
<jester-> eolo99: guarda cosa c'è nel cd
<eolo99> scusa jester ma se e come dici tu non avrebbe istallato neanche l'altro pc...non credi
<ExPBoy> eolo99, allora resta una cosa: il tuo pc non va bene
<eolo99> se vuoi tanto per sicurezza posso rifare tutto da capo per l'ennesima volta ma non penso che sia quello il problema
<eolo99> scusate ma leggendo nei forum c'è un sacco di gente che ha problemi con windows 8
<jester-> eolo99: se non parte hai un pc linux non digeribile, strano per un acero
<ExPBoy> eolo99, io uso windows 8 e non ho problemi
<jester-> pussa via
<ExPBoy> :)
<eolo99> io so solo che sono due giorni che mi sta facendo uscire di testa
<jester-> eolo99: se non è linux digeribile hai voja
<jester-> eolo99: ultima chiamata: al desktop di prova ubuntu senza installarla ci arriva  o no
<ExPBoy> chiamata persa :)
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sta pensando la prossima mossa
<jester-> sta schiscio
<ExPBoy> lol
<eolo99> niente si e fermato al solito posto
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<jester-> lol
<eolo99> ora vado a lurdes
<jester-> hai poca fantasia
<jester-> prova con la gnocca
<eolo99> jester mi dai qualche idea da dove riccomincio...con l'istallazzione ?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> eolo99: hai guardato che cosa c'è sul cd?
<eolo99> si scusa istallazione....
<jester-> eolo99: hai guardato che cosa c'è sul cd?
<eolo99> ora si e bloccato tutto
<ExPBoy> amò
<ExPBoy> eolo99, se fai sempre le stesse cose il risultato non cambierà mai
<ExPBoy> rispondi alle domande magari qualcosa cambia
<jester-> anche invertendo l'ordine degli addendi
<jester-> sembra un quiz
<eolo99> allora, ho riacceso messo il cd nel lettore e mi chiede se voglio provare ubuntu
<ExPBoy> e provalo
<eolo99> ed ora sono fermo alla schermata di gnu grub
<ExPBoy> ok ho da fare
<jester-> eolo99: esci da solo o ti devo accompagnare
<eolo99> jester che vuoi dire ?
<alessandro_> scusate chi mi puo aiutare per installare obuntu
<eolo99> grazie comunque
<jester-> alessandro_: anmo?
<jester-> alessandro_: eri arrivato alla wifi
<alessandro_> ho scarica l'iso o fatto il dvd ma nn mi parte sul pc senza sistema operativo
<jester-> !installazone | alessandro_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazone'
<jester-> !iso | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<alessandro_> grazie allora prima devo lancialo nel pc col sistema operativo installato?
<jacer> ciao
<jacer> avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio legato al calendario
<jacer> qualcuno può illuminarmi?
<jester-> !chiedi | jacer
<ubot-it> jacer: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jacer> vorrei integrare (e sincronizzare) il calendario outlook con evolution, ma sembra che sia possibile farlo solo con gmail, c'è un modo per risolvere con evolution oppure un'altro programma per lo scopo? saluti e grazie
<jester-> mi sa di no, linux non va daccordo con roba winz
<Gerry_> ciao
<Gerry_> come funziona questa chat?.. tutti gli utenti vedono i msg!?
<glpiana> Gerry_, non è una chat
<jester-> Gerry_: è un canale per supporto sistema linux ubuntu
<Gerry_> io ho un problema con un sistema lubuntu.. qui potrei chiedere aiuti/suggerimenti?
<glpiana> Gerry_, sì, chiedi pure
<jester-> Gerry_: dica
<jacer> peccato non poter sincronizzare il tutto, c'avevmo messo un casino fare il contrario tab, telefono, (android) con outlook
<jacer> (avevo windows 8)
<Gerry_> in pratica.. non riesco più ad installare nuovi pacchetti...
<jacer> ora devo ritornare alla grande G
<Gerry_> fino all'ultima volta.. 1 mese fa.. mai avuto problemi
<glpiana> Gerry_, apri un terminale
<jester-> Gerry_: dal software center?
<glpiana> Gerry_, scrivici: sudo apt-get update
<alessandro_> riscusatemi ho letto le istruzioni per l'installazione ma sono un po impedito come faccio a far si che si avvi da solo sto benedetto dvd?
<glpiana> !paste | Gerry_
<ubot-it> Gerry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alessandro_, l'avvio da dvd va impostato dal bios del pc
<Gerry_> allora... da software center.. provo installare gimp... faccio aggiungi al carrello.. i pulsanti per installare sono disabilitati...
<Gerry_> allora son passato al terminale.. fatto update da apt-get
<alessandro_> lo so gia fatto ma mi va sempree solo in windows mentre io vorrei toglierlo del tutto win
<Gerry_> poi faccio install... mi dice.. scusate che recupero msg..
<glpiana> alessandro_, come hai preparato il dvd?
<Gerry_> gimp non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<alessandro_> scaricato la iso e masterizzata su dvd rw
<glpiana> Gerry_, copia tutto l'errore, dal comando che dai in poi, su pastebin
<Gerry_> la rete la vede perchè riesco a navigare senza problemi
<glpiana> alessandro_, masterizzata come?
<alessandro_> nero
<glpiana> alessandro_, intendo come dati o direttamente come iso?
<Gerry_> chiedo scusa ma al momento sono su un altro pc... eventualmente dovrò rigollegarmi in u secondo momento... se posso aggiungere altra cosa
<glpiana> alessandro_, e perchè su dvd rw?
<alessandro_> come dati scompattandola
<alessandro_> quello rw avevo a casa :-)
<glpiana> alessandro_, non va masterizzata così. va bruciata direttamente la iso
<Gerry_> stavo provando ad installare anche il software HP per le stampanti.. parte e inizia l'installazione ma quando tenta di scaricare pacchetti non riesce e fallisce
<glpiana> Gerry_, ma il pc in questione ora è acceso e in rete?
<Gerry_> no mi dispiace.. al momento no
<glpiana> Gerry_, e quando puoi collegarti con quello?
<alessandro_> del dwd nn ce piu la iso ma solo quello che lei conteneva
<Gerry_> e non posso nemmeno collegarmi in questo momento
<jester-> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3213 kB, installed size 14989 kB
<glpiana> alessandro_, riscarica la iso
<glpiana> Gerry_, torna quando puoi con il pc in questione
<Gerry_> sono prove che ho fatto ieri.. e problemi che ho riscontrato ieri
<jester-> Gerry_: se non fai dal pc in questione non si risolve
<alessandro_> ok grazie e scusa per il disturbo ci provo subito
<Gerry_> ok d'accordo.. grazie intanto... saluti
<ginko963> con l'utilizo di ubunto e firefox da you tube non sento l'audio come posso fare ?
<alessandro_> ciao, ho da poco installato ubuntu sul mio portatile e dopo qualche aiutino da parte vostra funziona tutto, ma dato che il mio portatile non è recente ho letto che sarebbe meglio xubuntu o lubuntu, a parte la grafica il resto del funzionamento è lo stesso?, ho poi letto di bodhi linux ed ora non so proprio cosa scegliere
<glpiana> alessandro_, a parte quello che hai letto, lo trovi lento?
<alessandro_> si molto, ho provato xubuntu installandolo su chiavetta e va molto meglio
<glpiana> alessandro_, installa xubuntu allora
<alessandro_> chiedevo per evitare di fare mille installazioni perchè sembra che lubuntu è ancora meglio ed io uso il pc per cose semplici tipo internet e office
<glpiana> alessandro_, devo scegliere io per te?
<alessandro_> no no ci mancherebbe, volevo solo capire se la differenza è solo ed esclusivamente nella grafica oppure utilizzando i programmi più pesanti torno al punto di partenza
<alessandro_> tipo il browser è diverso, il programma di office
<glpiana> alessandro_, browser: entrambe usano chromium
<glpiana> alessandro_, office, penso entrambi abbiano abiword
<Guest37541> ciao a tutti. ho appena scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e xubuntu su mac, ma in entrambi i casi codice di verifica è diverso. Dove posso segnalarlo? Grazie
<jester-> Guest37541: non serve segnalare ma riscaricare la iso
<glpiana> Guest37541, se il md5sum è diverso vuol dire che qualcosa è andato male nel download
<Guest37541> il md5sum è diverso in entrambi i download
<glpiana> Guest37541, puoi darmi la pagina da cui hai scaricato che verifico?
<Guest37541> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate da qua xubuntu
<Guest37541> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download da qua ubuntu
<jester-> Guest37541: significa che hai una connessione non pulita e fa errori scaricando
<glpiana> Guest37541, 32 bit?
<Guest37541> come posso sistemarla?
<Guest37541> si, è per un vecchio asus
<Guest37541> lo sto scaricando sul macbook pro
<jester-> Guest37541: devi scaricare la iso e basta
<glpiana> Guest37541, oki, e dove hai preso gli md5sum di confronto?
<jester-> non c'è niente che si possa sistemare
<Guest37541> me li da nella pagina che compare dopo che clicchi su "download"
<glpiana> oki, visto ora
<Guest37541> ho scaricato solo la iso per entrambi
<glpiana> Guest37541, un minuto solo
<Guest37541> ok
<glpiana> Guest37541, xubuntu: 1048df77899ca8d9d6ba23427b4d6259
<glpiana> Guest37541, ubuntu: 5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f
<glpiana> Guest37541, quella segnata nella pagina di download di xubuntu è sbagliata, quella di ubuntu è corretta
<Guest37541> provo a installare ubuntu e vedo se va
<Guest37541> grazie mille
<Guest37541> però non capisco perchè sul mac non li riconosce come md5sum
<glpiana> Guest37541, fai questo? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Su_Mac_OS_X
<Guest37541> si
<glpiana> Guest37541, e che numero ti esce?
<Guest37541> CRC32 $DA0C1AA1
<glpiana> Guest37541, ulteriore domanda: dove devi installarlo?
<Guest37541> su un vecchio asus che monta leopard
<Guest37541> è ancora a 32 bit
<glpiana> Guest37541, comuqnue quello che ti esce non ha senso
<Guest37541> lo so
<Guest37541> e non riconosce la iso come un file immagine
<glpiana> ah beh, a posto siamo allora. riscarica
<Guest37541> ok. se fra 50 download ho lo stesso problema dove lo segnalo?
<glpiana> Guest37541, ascolta. io ho appena scaricato i due file in questione correttamente. quindi il problema è il tuo download. al massimo lo  segnali al tuo provider internet
<Guest37541> ok, grazie
<Viviana> Buon giorno, ho un problema che sicuramente è una fesseria per voi esperti. Mio figlio ha installato cinnamon, questa mattina ora con Chrome non riesco a visualizzare più la barra "visualizzazioni, opzioni, ecc" e prima in ambiente Ubuntu compariva. mi serve, sapreste aiutarmi? grazie
<Matt_91> ho questo problema assurdo, che mi tormenta da mesi, allora, se ho 2 pc ben distinti con ubuntu connessi alla stessa LAN 1(il fujitsu) non va, tutto il resto si, androido, wii, altri pc windows
<Matt_91> la cosa succede sia che i due pc siano conessi con il wifi sia con la ethernet, sia che uno con uno e uno con l'altra
<Matt_91> il problema poi è ai limiti dell'assurdità: sul pc che non funziona in caso ci sia il secondo connesso non è corretto dire che internet non va, infatti, le connession cifrate tipo https vanno
<Matt_91> no firewall e rotture varie in mezzo
<Matt_91> oggi ho provato con un altro router che mi è stato prestato ed il problema si ripresenta
<Matt_91> il problema è dunque l'accoppiata di questi 2 pc sulla stessa rete con sopra ubuntu, con windows non lo fanno
<OverMe> ip con dhcp?
<Matt_91> IP diversi, provato con ip statici
<Matt_91> OverMe: indifferente se lo abilito o gli do gli ip io
<Matt_91> OverMe: sto diventando cretino
<OverMe> si pingano? quello che non va riesce a pingare il router? indirizzi ip fuori dal router?
<Matt_91> OverMe: se il secondo pc(un hp) non è connesso in lan il primo(il fujitsu) torna ad andare perfettamente. questo anche da live, visto che qualche settimana fa ho anche reintallato gli os da 0
<Matt_91> OverMe: il fujitsu pinga google, pinga i vari siti, "navigo" in router o server http della lan, ma non va intenet esterno,
<Matt_91> OverMe: ma solo quello normale, quello criptato in https funziona
<Matt_91> OverMe: se apro una connessione http tramite telnet rimane li imbambolato, non mi da ne errore ne niente
<Matt_91> OverMe: muto, do i comandi e non dice nulla
<Matt_91> OverMe: pingo, e pinga alla grande
<OverMe> dns a mano o automagici?
<Matt_91> OverMe: gli indirizzi li risolve, se faccio host www.google.it risolve
<OverMe> provane qualcun altro, magari quello è in cache
<Matt_91> OverMe: ne ho provati a valanghe XD
<OverMe> qualche configurazione sul router? magari in base al mac-address?
<Matt_91> OverMe: resettato, e oggi no ho uno nuovo a disposizione in prestito, ma fa la stessa cosa su quello
<Matt_91> OverMe: non so nemmeno che comandi dare più per vedere cosa non funziona
<Matt_91> OverMe: apparentemente funziona tutto, ma poi, non va un cavolo... -.-"
<Matt_91> OverMe: e la cosa strana è che è proprio questa accopiata di pc, se l'hp non è in rete tutto funge!
<OverMe> anche se l'hp è in wifi?
<Matt_91> OverMe: ed anche l hp l'ho reinstallato da 0
<Matt_91> OverMe: o che sia in wifi o che sia via cavo le uguale
<Matt_91> OverMe: anche per questo ho escluso problemi con il mac
<Matt_91> OverMe: oltre al mac ed all'ip ci sono altri indirizzi/id che indentificano un pc in una rete?
<OverMe> niet
<Matt_91> OverMe: perchè io mi ricordo che ad uno stage, presso una scuola per sistemare tutti i pc l'estate installavano e sistemavano una macchina, poi le altre erano tutti dei cloni, ma con dei tool andavano a modificare e riassegnare un id di rete perchè se no andavano in conflitto, mi dicevano che durante l'installazione di windows questo id veniva asegnato random, ma facendo il clone ovviamente... allora sto pensando, non è che questo id che vien
<Matt_91> e assegnato automaticamente c'è anche su kernel linux e per disgrazia i dua pc hanno questo id uguale?
<Matt_91> OverMe: ma io non mi ricordo lontanamente che id era
<miki_> help my non riesco a configurare samba server
<OverMe> Matt_91, non mi viene in mente di che id possa trattarsi
<Matt_91> OverMe: io ho stracercato su google ma non trovo nulla
<Matt_91> OverMe: e non so nemmeno che fare, perchè a casa è un casino sempre...
<Matt_91> OverMe: o faccio un tunnelling http per il pc che non va, ma mi sembra na cavolata
<Matt_91> OverMe: perchè se avessi firewall, ma non c'ho un tubo di nulla
<OverMe> Matt_91, bo, per scrupolo pasta un po di configurazioni di rete di entrambi
<OverMe> ma anche l'hp ha linux?
<Matt_91> OverMe: si tutti e due ubuntu 13.04
<Matt_91> OverMe: ma una volta non lo faceva, poi circa 2 mesi fa tachete
<Matt_91> OverMe: il fujitsu una volta aveva problemi con la scheda wifi, ma con ubuntu 13.04 poi li han risolti e va bene, se non c'è attaccato anche HP nella stessa rete -.-"
<Matt_91> !samba | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Lorenzo> hello world
<Guest68163> qualche italiano?
<Matt_91> Guest68163: uhm... tutti
<Guest68163> ottimo un favore allora :)
<Guest68163> Scusate c ho un problema simile con sto GNU GRUB VERSIONE 1.99-21 UBUNTU 3.10  Ciao...premetto che non sono un programmatore...  Allora sono passato dalla vecchia distribuzione ubuntu 10.04 lucid alla 12.04 lts ( 32 bit) . Per passare da una distribuzione all'altra ho usato il gestore degli aggiornamenti: ho cliccato su tipo "installa nuova versione" e sono passato a questa. Prima di lanciare di nuovo l'OS mi ha fatto l'analisi
<Guest68163> + quelli da eliminare e poi mi ha chiesto se volevo eliminarli...ho detto sì...  ora quando parte mi da una schermata tutta viola con una cornice bianca e fuori dalla cornice c'è : GNU GRUB VERSIONE 1.99-21 UBUNTU 3.10 dentro la cornice c'è:  1) ubuntu con linux 3.2.0-53-generic 2) ubuntu con linux 3.2.0-53-generic (modalità ripristino) 3) Previous linux Version 4) Memory test 86+ 5) Memory test 86+ (memtest86+ serial conso
<Guest68163>  le ultime 7 cifre le ho inventate  Posso scegliere fra queste opzioni oppure preme "e" per inserire una riga di comando ( non sò nemmeno quale riga figuratevi il comando) e c per fare un'altra cosa che non mi ricordo...  L'unica cosa che mi funziona è la modalità ripristino ( punto 2) . Se faccio questa mi si avvia tutto normalmente perché poi mi esce un'altra schermata con:  -uscire dalla modalità di ripristino - bla - b
<miki_> già controllato, ma io vorrei usare il samba su fisso come client, e nel portatile ke ho windows  come server
<Guest68163> Usare una shell con privilegi di root -bla  io esco dalla modalità di ripristino e SI AVVIA UBUNTU NORMALMENTE e funziona tutto...il punto è:  Come faccio a far partire ubuntu senza fare tutte cose???  P.s Sono sicuro che non c ho una partizione perché winZOZ l'ho disintallato da 2 anni e l'unico sistema che mi girava è ubuntu. Ora, è possibile che quando mi ha cambiato distribuzione mi ha creato una partizione e in pratic
<Guest68163> Ora, è possibile che quando mi ha cambiato distribuzione mi ha creato una partizione e in pratica mi ha installato un nuovo ubuntu sul disco ripartito senza cancellare il precedente? Io dico di no anche perché c'ho il desktop e tutte le applicazioni uguali a prima...vabbeh...
<Guest68163> soluzioni?
<Matt_91> miki_: allora basta che da nautilus esplori la rete
<miki_> ora con la tv wifi il portatile lo vedo tramite il server servilo istallato nel notebook....per vedere il notebook dal fisso dove ho ubuntu con samba come faccio
<Matt_91> Guest68163: no
<Matt_91> Guest68163: sarà che l'avanzamento non è andato a buon fini o a scassato qualcosa
<Matt_91> miki_: ubuntu deve vedere windows?
<miki_> ok e nautilus dove lo trovo? ho ubuntu da oggi quindi sono poco pratico
<Matt_91> miki_: esplora risorse, nautilus, File
<Matt_91> miki_: non so come lo chiami tu, su ubuntu si chiama Nautilus
<Matt_91> miki_: c'è sulla sinistra la colonna delle cartelle(Scaricati,Scrivania,Home, ecc...) in fondo c'è "Rete" e poi "Esplora Rete"
<miki_> più che vedere windows deve vedere la cartella condivisa in rete, per esempio opera del bravia riesce a vederla tramite servilo che ho sul notebook
<Guest68163> vabbeh ho capito allora una più facile...
<Matt_91> Guest68163: reinstalla da 0 che fai prima
<Guest68163> ...come la trovo la cartella di firefox su ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest68163> la cartella no er file per lanciarlo
<Matt_91> Guest68163: tutti i dati dei programmi sono nella cartella Home
<miki_> ubuntu che ho io ha in alto a destra un cerchio che una volta aperto leggo:
<Matt_91> Guest68163: basta che vai nella home e premi i tasti CTRL+H per vedere i fili nascosti
<miki_> accessori----accesso universale ecc ecc
<Matt_91> Guest68163: si dovrebbe chiamare una cosa tipo .firefox oppure .mozilla cerca
<miki_> nn vedo esplora risorse
<Matt_91> miki_: come apri le cartelle sul pc?
<Matt_91> miki_: ma che versione hai? lo sai?
<miki_> si ho la 13.04 se non sbaglio
<Guest68163> no riformulo la domanda...come faccio a mettere l'icona di firefox sulla stessa barra nera dell'accensione/spgnimento di ubunto?
<Matt_91> allora sulla sinistra premi sul simbolo di ubuntu sulla sinistra dove ci sono le varie icone(in alto) e scrivici "file" ed ecco che ti appare l'icona per lanciare File
<miki_> nella scrivania ho solo le icone di due broswer....cromium e firefox che ho messo io....volevo utilizzare il fisso per vedere filme musica del portatile tutto qui
<Guest68163> no riformulo la domanda...come faccio a mettere l'icona di firefox sulla stessa barra nera dell'accensione/spegnimento di ubuntu?
<Matt_91> miki_: hai aperto File o no?
<miki_> nella colonna vedo: accesso, accesso universale, altro,audio, giochi,grafica,internet,strumenti sistema,ufficio,ubuntu center....ma di nautilus nulla
<miki_> su file aperto vedo delle cartelle
<miki_> documenti immagini modelli ecc ecc
<Matt_91> miki_: ooooooo
<Matt_91> miki_: c'è anche rete
<Matt_91> miki_: sempre sulla stessa colonna dove leggi documenti immagini modelli
<Matt_91> miki_: funziona?
<miki_> vedo eplora rete, clikko e vedo rete windows
<miki_> ma se clikkomi apre workgroup
<miki_> poi una volta dentro che devo fare?
<miki_> mi appare miki-desktop e se clikko ancora print
<miki_> nn vedo la cartella condivisa del notebook
<Matt_91> miki_: dovresti vedere il pc
<miki_> il pc da dove stò operando?
<miki_> quello si miki-desktop
<fede> ciao
<Matt_91> miki_: quindi?
<miki_> ci clikko e vedo print$
<fede> ho un quesito: come posso fare girare ubuntu da chiavetta usb senza che il pc sia fornito di disco rigido?
<miki_> cosìè?
<miki_> cos'è?
<fede> Miki_: dici a me?
<miki_> non dovrei vedere la cartella condivisa in rete del portatile....dal bravia la vedo....no dico a matt_91
<Matt_91> miki_: si dovresti vedre
<Matt_91> !usb | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Matt_91> oppure puoi creare una partizione sulla chiavetta e installare ubuntu nella chiavetta
<fede> grazie ubot
<Matt_91> !prego
<ubot-it> di nulla
<fede> ma se non ho l'hd interno al computer
<fede> ?
<Matt_91> fede: si
<fede> grazie millw
<fede> mille
<Matt_91> prego fede
<Matt_91> OverMe: allora, a te viene in mente qualcosa? :)
<OverMe> Matt_91, eh te l'ho detto, pasta un po' di robbba
<Matt_91> OverMe: che vuoi che pasti?
<Matt_91> OverMe: ifconfig?
<Matt_91> OverMe: ping
<OverMe> resolv.conf
<OverMe> iptable -L
<OverMe> route -n
<OverMe> per ora basta
<Matt_91> OverMe: ok... conosci un paste in https? :) quello di ubuntu mi reindirizza a http -.-"
<Matt_91> iptable non lo ho installato OverMe lostesso?
<OverMe> iptables dovrebbe esserci di default
<OverMe> manca una s comunque
<Matt_91> OverMe: route su HP http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6150701/ che è uguale a quello del fujitsu
<OverMe> https://pastee.org/
<Matt_91> OverMe: ok pasteee va anche sul fujitsu
<Matt_91> OverMe: https://pastee.org/6wmv8
<Matt_91> OverMe: stessi risultati su hp
<OverMe> ifconfig -a
<miki_> aiuto, non riesco a trovare nella rete il notebook windows dal fisso ubuntu
<Matt_91> OverMe: https://pastee.org/dz5xx
<miki_> dal note ho condiviso la cartella video ma da fisso ubuntu non la vedo
<miki_> questa cartella la vedo da bravia sistema operativo opera
<Matt_91> miki_: hai guardato su google?
<OverMe> Matt_91, pure l'altro
<Matt_91> OverMe: ok
<miki_> si ma nn trovo nulla
<Matt_91> OverMe: https://pastee.org/6yhrq
<miki_> se vado su esplora rete mi trovo due icone....miki-desktop e rete windows.....ma nn è quella :(
<Matt_91> OverMe: ho anche provato a disabilitare ipv6 in networkmanager
<Matt_91> miki_: rete windows devi premere
<miki_> si fatto ma dentro trovo il nulla
<OverMe> Matt_91, mi faccio venire qualche idea mentre torno a casa, a poi
<Matt_91> OverMe: ok, intanto grazie
<miki_> in pratica ecco cosa trovo workgroup-mikidesktop-print$ e mi apre alla fine una finestra richiesta pass poer la condivisione print$ su miki-desktop
<Matt_91> miki_: forse mibofra sa il perchè lui è bravo con ste cose
<miki_> ma cose questo print$???? la cartella DIvx non c'è...
<miki_> :(
<Matt_91> miki_: è se hai stampanti condivise
<Matt_91> dentro print si mette le stampanti
<miki_> no no non ne ho....no ne ho wifi
<miki_> ho condiviso il bravia...smart...tablet...portatile
<miki_> il fisso con ubuntu e collegato alla rete domestica tramite smatphone con l'opzione thearing di android...in pratica funge da chiavetta usb wifi
<mibofra> miki_: ti stupisce la richiesta di pass?
<miki_> si, ne metto una e mi riappare la videata
<Matt_91> miki_: devi mettere la password del pc windows!
<miki_> fatto non funge....poi la condivisione della cartella è aperta alla rete domestica
<mibofra> miki_: se condividi la stampanter con il pc win te la deve chiedere xD
<miki_> ho messo anche la pass per l'accesso a windows
<Matt_91> miki_: sbagli qualcosa tu
<mibofra> Ho deciso... appena rimetto online il server irc metto su dei canali per far incontrare i ragazzi di tutta italia ^,^
<mibofra> Mi pare un nobile proposito :)
<Matt_91> mibofra: ???
<Matt_91> what?
<Matt_91> freenode non va bene?
<mibofra> Matt_91: no, gli opers/admin non vogliono
<Matt_91> mibofra: in che senso?
<Matt_91> mibofra: ma poi in che senso fa incontrare ragazzi? se io voglio incontrare ragazze?
<Matt_91> uhm... siamo sul chan di supporto, pardon a tutti :)
<mibofra> In realtà canali come questo e altri dove si parla di in genere per parlare (anche se questo non è proprio così xD) non li vorrebbero xD
<miki__> su windows...nella cartella vado su condividi, dopo di che ho selezionato gruppo home solo in lettura
<mibofra> Comunque Matt_91 abbiam sbagliato chan ahah xD
<Matt_91> miki__: ma dai l'accesso a tutti
<mibofra> miki__: tanto non devono accede altri alla stampante / rete locale no?
<Matt_91> miki__: è uscito mibofra
<mibofra> Matt_91: ma se miki__ è connesso...
<Matt_91> mibofra: miki_ è uscito (Ping timeout: 250 seconds)
<Matt_91> a.... ce ne sono 2
<Matt_91> c'è il barbatrucco
<mibofra> XS
<mibofra> *xD
<Lebowski> salve a tutti
<miki_> ragazzi non riesco a vedere il note :(
<miki_> tramite eplora risorse ma è possibile una cosa del genere? :(
<miki_> tramite esplora rete scusate
<mibofra> miki_: il tablet?
<miki_> no vorrei vedere con il fisso ubuntu un portatile windows dove ho dei film
<miki_> evitando di trasferirli tramite pennina
<miki_> con la tv bravia vedo il portatile grazie a serviio o windows media player
<miki_> ma con ubuntu non lo vedo
<miki_> pensavo fosse piu semplice :(
<miki_> il fisso è in camera da letto, o se no me li vedevo con il bravia direttamente come già faccio, ma volevo sfruttare anche il fisso dove ho istallato ubuntu
<adriano284> salve a tutti
<adriano284> sono poco eserto di linux e devo editare grub per far prtire il dual boot di ubuntu con windows 7 istalato su due dischi divrsi
<adriano284> non riesco a capire cosa devo mettere nel file grub.conf alla voce windows
<jester-> adriano284: grub.conf non esiste piu se hai installato un os recente
<adriano284> centos 6.4 ho instalato
<adriano284> ubuntu lo conosco meglio e mi sono rivolto a voi
<jester-> adriano284: grub attuale è deverso e questo canale con centos non ha niente a che vedere
<adriano284> ok
<adriano284> scusatemi
<jester-> adriano284: non mi ricordo circa grub antico
<Francesco_> all'installazione di ubuntu non riesce a caricare tutto, si blocca caricando sempre il sistema  cos'e?
<mettiu> come trovo indirizzo ip di un server che ho nella mia rete?
<miki_> ciao a tutti di nuovo, potete darmi una mano a connettere il fisso con ubunto con un portatile windows tramite linea wifi domestica?
<miki_> lo stò trovando un impresa
<miki_> tutti a cena ? sono l'unica particella di ioni presente?
<miki_> :)
<krabador> miki_, cosa vuoi fare di preciso?
<Francesco_> ????
<mettiu> non riesco a montare una cartella del server nella mia cartella in locale cosa devo fare?
<mettiu> qualcuno conosce http://www.claudioromeo.it/Joomla/index.php/informatica/160-linux-mappatura-delle-unit%C3%A0-di-rete-in-ubuntu.html#MappareUnitaRete
<miki> mi potete aiutare a usare il pc con ubuntu come client.....il server della mia rete domestica è un notebook con windows
<miki> il sony bravia come client funge benissimo...ma il fisso con ubuntu non riesco
<miki> :(
<steph7> un po' che sto via e non riesco a trovarmi sul nuov forum arghh
<krabador> steph7, non riesci a trovare il tuo account sul forum?
<steph7> krabador: no no, trovato :-)
<steph7> krabador: solo un po' di casino di orientamento...
<mick__> ce nessuno?
<mick__> per un aiuto ancora irrisolto?
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-25
<alessandro_> ciao, sto provando bodhi linux, ma non riesco a far funzionare il wifi, problema che ho avuto anche con ubuntu poi risolto, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DaRcHaNgEl> a questa ora un po difficile
<alessandro_> sono nottambulo
<DaRcHaNgEl> prima volta che vedo questa versione
<DaRcHaNgEl> o.O
<alessandro_> anche io
<DaRcHaNgEl> mmm
<DaRcHaNgEl> e perche la hai installata
<DaRcHaNgEl> ?
<alessandro_> ho letto che è più leggera di lubuntu e dovendo scegliere tra i due ho provato questa
<DaRcHaNgEl> mmm
<DaRcHaNgEl> de gustibus
<DaRcHaNgEl> comunque che scheda wifi hai
<alessandro_> che devo scrivere sul terminale per vederlo?
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol
<DaRcHaNgEl> ifconfig
<DaRcHaNgEl> iwconfig
<alessandro_> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:a5:6a:be:e0           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol2
<DaRcHaNgEl> !paste | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaRcHaNgEl> sei su un portatile
<alessandro_> si
<DaRcHaNgEl> hai per caso un pulsante per accendere il wifi
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> fino ad accendere ci sono arrivato per fortuna
<DaRcHaNgEl> ifconfig
<alessandro_> l'ho fatto, broadcast
<alessandro_> cmq sto provando questo programma avendolo installato e lubuntu da chiavetta su un altro pc, lubuntu mi sembra molto più intuitivo
<DaRcHaNgEl> questione di gusti
<alessandro_> ora lo provo un attimo su questo pc prima di farti perdere tempo con il wifi non vorrei poi dover rifare tutto
<alessandro_> grazie mille
<linux89> salce
<linux89> salce
<linux89> salve
<linux89> ho un problema di boot
<linux89> come faccio ad entrare come boot
<linux89> ??? qualcuno lo sa
<DaRcHaNgEl> ?
<massy> buon giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ste123> ciao a tutti
<vitd> Salve, avrei bisogno di un'informazione, devo installare ubuntu lucyd versione desktop sul mio macbook pro, dove posso scaricare l'iso di ubuntu?
<ste123> volevo sapere se è possibile monitorare le fasi di start up della mia macchina Linux (Ubuntu 12.04). Nello specifico sarei interassato a misuarare lo startup time della mia macchina
<ste123> complessivo e parziale (se possibile) delle principali fasi
<ExPBoy> vitd, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ste123> qualche aiuto?
<vitd> Aggiungo che ho già la versione scaricata a 64 bit installata su una macchina con windows ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64
<OverMe> lucid desktop non è più supportata
<akis24> giorno
<vitd> che vuol dire non è più supportata?
<vitd> Io l'ho installata poco meno di 2 settimane fa
<vitd> sulla mia macchina
<vitd> voglio solo sapere se per Mac devo scaricare una versione diversa o va bene quella che ho
<ExPBoy> vitd, non più supportata vuol dire che non è possibile avere aggiornamenti
<vitd> ah ok...questo non è un problema, perché a me serve quella versione specifica, non devo fare aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> bene
<ste123> ??
<vitd> Quindi a parte le differenze nell'installazione per via del BIOS la versione che ho va bene?
<ExPBoy> vitd, provala da live se va bene
<vitd> Bene...scusatemi ma il Mac è ancora un ambiente oscuro
<vitd> per me
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bpietro> giorno, jester-
<jester-> cià
<Mary_> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10, non riesco ad aggiornarlo
<OverMe> ubuntu 10.10 non è più supportato
<Mary_> :S
<jester-> Mary_: normale visto che fuori ssistenza, devi cambiare i repo se la vuoi tenere
<Mary_> quindi devo scaricarne una nuova versione?
<jester-> Mary_: vedi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> occhio alla versione
<jester-> mary se il pc non è una pippa sarebbe ora di mettergli una versione piu reente
<Mary_> il mio pc è un acer aspire 5742 quindi installo direttamente l'ultima o penultima versione
<jester-> Mary_: dieri l'ultima che a sto punto è stabile veramente
<Mary_> vaa bene grazie mille
<Mary_> siete stati molto molto gentili... adesso mi affretto ad aggiornare :D
<jester-> Mary_: si consiglia kubuntu che è sul tradizoinale e se il pc è deboluccio staccando gli effetti tacchine meglio di xubuntu
<gian__> ciao, come faccio a cambiare le impostazioni di adobe-flash player? non mi fa cambiare, se acconsentire o negare, il microfono e altro
<jester-> gian__: come lo hai installato
<gian__> jester-, l'installazione e gli aggiornamenti li fa da soli
<jester-> gian__: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2  ritorna qualcosa?
<gian__> jester-, si una sfilza di scritte, li copio qui o tramite !paste
<jester-> gian__: no
<gian__> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gian__: dpkg -l | grep flashplayer
<gian__> jester-, non mi ha dato niente
<jester-> gian__: dpkg -l | grep flash
<gian__> jester-, flashplugin-installer  11.2.202.310ubuntu0.12.04.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<jester-> gian__: sembra a posto, la cam è riocnosciuta e funzionante?
<gian__> jester-, anche il microfono?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> se non sono riconosciuti mica ti fa settare
<gian__> jester-, perchè mi esce la scritta che vorrebbe accedere alla telecamera e microfono, ci sono due opzioni accetta e nega, ma non mi fa scegliere
<jester-> gian__: prova la cam e il mic
<jester-> gian__: vai su youtube caria un video e clicca col destro
<gian__> l'ho fatto, vado dopo ad impostazioni globali ma non mi fa scegliere
<jester-> gian__: prova la cam in skype
<jester-> o meglio in cheese
<gian__> jester-, l'audio va e anche la cam
<jester-> gian__: non so che dire
<akis24> gian__:  vai sulla pagina delle impostazioni di macromedia sembra funzioni da li comunque  http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<jester-> gian__: in tutti i siti o uno in particolare
<gian__> jester-, tutti
<jester-> gian__: eh rm .macromedia
<jester-> gian__: eh rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> er ilancia firefox
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti! qualcuno sa se c'è un PPA ufficiale per libsdl2?
<jester-> fourlastor: ppa non sono mai ufficiali
<jester-> !ppa | fourlastor
<ubot-it> fourlastor: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fourlastor> jester-: nel senso, ufficiali non da ubuntu, da sdl :P
<fourlastor> comunque mi pare di capire che sarà aggiornato con ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> fourlastor: controllo, nome lib?
<fourlastor> no no, sulla 13.10 già controllato io, libsdl2 comunque
<jester-> fourlastor: mentre nella 13.04 non c'è
<jester-> fourlastor: scarica il db da ubuntu package
<jester-> il deb*
<fourlastor> sto scaricando la 13.10 direttamente, volevo fare una prova in ogni caso
<manny1993> ciao a tutti. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema? ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile e all'avvio mi da schermata nera e si ferma lì. poi ogni tanto quando gli gira (una volta su dieci) parte. qualcuno sa darmi una soluzione?
<fourlastor> tutti o quasi gli ultimi giochi che pubblicano su steam per linux sono fatti in monogame, che sembra avere problemi con i controller che non sono quello della xbox360, e se ho capito bene l'input è preso da sdl, volevo vedere se aggiornando sdl il problema sussisteva :P
<jester-> fourlastor: weltall è un steam expert
<fourlastor> non penso sia un problema di steam, ho fatto una prova facendo un mini programma per testare i pulsanti con monogame e non funziona
<weltall> non puoi aggiornare sdl così facilmente senza il supporto del developer ma sdl2 dovrebbe funzionare correttamente, comunque non viene usato l'sdl di sistema
<fourlastor> weltall: dici su steam?
<weltall> si
<weltall> cmq molti developer si rifiutano di supportare controller diversi da quello dell'xbox a prescindere delle librerie sotto
<weltall> sdl e monogame funzionano correttamente con quelli xbox e psx/2/3
<weltall> ma il software deve interpretare correttamente il mapping o permettere il remap
<fourlastor> mmh e quale viene utilizzata? comunque il mio controller è un chillstream, praticamente la scocca è la stessa
<fourlastor> e su big picture effettivamente va
<weltall> e big picture usa sdl2
<weltall> devi anche inserirlo prima di avviare il gioco e assicurarti non ci siano altri controller registrati sul sistema (includendo accelerometri e tastiere)
<weltall> cmq dicci il nome del gioco se no parliamo di fumo arrosto :P
<fourlastor> ma di base funziona, il problema sono 3 assi: i due trigger e il secondario a destra :P
<weltall> ok sei fregato allora mi sa è un mancato supporto del developer non centra lo stack di librerie :D
<fourlastor> tutti quelli che usano monogame che ho provato finora: bastion, mark of the ninja quelli che mi vengono in mente
<weltall> mark of the ninja ho avuto una risposta chiara dai developer quando era in betatesting
<weltall> "supportiamo solo xbox per il resto trovato un programma (che non esiste,ndr) per rimapparlo"
<weltall> bastion ha sdl1 che può creare problemi non l'hanno ancora aggiornato
<fourlastor> weltall: guarda, io ho fatto un mini test con un progetto su monogame che mi dice quale asse sto premendo, e ho lo stesso problema
<weltall> che problema?
<fourlastor> gli assi invertiti di quei due giochi
<weltall> l'hai provato con un'altro controller?
<fourlastor> vede il left trigger come right trigger, il right trigger come asse orizzontale destro, e l'asse orizzontale destro come left trigger
<fourlastor> a breve un amico mi porta un controller 360, ma suppongo funzionerà
<weltall> il problema è che big picture usa dei file speciali che mappano specifici controller
<fourlastor> sì avevo visto lo dice quando ti chiede se vuoi condividere la configurazione online
<weltall> cmq il problema di mark of the ninja sembra essere comune
<weltall> e avviene su quelli ps2
<weltall> quel sagitt
<weltall> un gioco che puoi provare è a virus named tom
<weltall> ha le versioni più recenti
<weltall> essendo stato appena fatto
<fourlastor> ora lo provo
<fourlastor> tra 5 minuti ti dico se va :P
<weltall> il controller ps2 ha gli assi invertiti anche la
<fourlastor> al momento l'unico altro che potrei provare è un controller comprato in cineseria ma dubito che vada ahaha
<weltall> sono certo che non è sdl2
<weltall> quindi il baco sarebbe in monogame
<fourlastor> solo che se cerchi un po
<fourlastor> po' dicono che l'input è gestito da sdl
<weltall> ma i giochi sdl non hanno questi problemi
<weltall> eccetto mark of the ninja che è fatto con i piedi
<fourlastor> ora ti dico a virus named tom
<weltall> va bene anche sto gioco non rilasciato ha il problema col controller ps2
<weltall> ora rompo che essendo ancora in sviluppo c'è più speranza
<fourlastor> quale?
<fourlastor> ma a virus named tom non penso abbia bisogno dei trigger O_o
<weltall> non posso dire il nome
<fourlastor> ah ok
<fourlastor> comunque di base funziona, ma non saprei come vedere per i triggers dato che sui primi livelli almeno non ne hai bisogno
<weltall> https://github.com/flibitijibibo/MonoGame questa è l'implementazione usata nella maggior parte dei port mono game
<fourlastor> qual'è la differenza con quella ufficiale?
<weltall> ci sono alcune patch aggiuntive
<weltall> cmq si potrebbe fixare ad hoc volendo
<weltall> https://github.com/flibitijibibo/MonoGame/blob/monogame-sdl2/MonoGame.Framework/SDL2/Input/SDL2_GamePad.cs
<weltall> ti modifichi sto file
<weltall> ricompili e butti nella cartella del gioco
<fourlastor> oddio basterebbe anche scrivere il file di config FORSE
<weltall> si
<fourlastor> https://github.com/flibitijibibo/MonoGame/blob/monogame-sdl2/MonoGame.Framework/SDL2/Input/SDL2_GamePad.cs#L201
<weltall> guardando il file
<weltall> basta
<weltall> c'è un bel file di config
<weltall> http://flibitijibibo.com/MonoGameJoystick.cfg
<Sagitt> weltall: what?
<weltall> http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Engine:MonoGame
<fourlastor> weltall: sì questo l'avevo guardato, solo che per capire l'input ID mi serve compilare quel file e senza sdl2 non so se je la si fa :P
<weltall> modificare mono game per dirtelo?
<fourlastor> vedo se riesco a fare una cosa più furba
<weltall> fourlastor, tutti i giochi nuovi una volta configurato steam big picture ti dovrebbero dare la config corretta
<weltall> almeno quelli sdl2
<weltall> bastion e marks of the ninja sono sdl1
<weltall> che ha un supporto ai controller orrido
<weltall> quindi niente speranze senza un controller xbox
<fourlastor> mark of the ninja l'ho quasi finito sul portatile alla fine
<weltall> il controller ps3 invece sembra non avere problemi tramite big picture
<fourlastor> weltall: bastion è sempre monogame però
<weltall> si ma è monogame molto vecchio
<fourlastor> magari giocando con il config ce la faccio
<weltall> è il primo port monogame
<weltall> e non supporta sdl2 e non è basato sul codice che sfrutta steam
<fourlastor> ah ok
<weltall> eppure sono certo di essere riuscito a giocarci col controller ps2
<weltall> ma non c'era una funzione di remap in quel gioco?
<fourlastor> ps2 non ti so dire
<fourlastor> sì, ma non va molto d'accordo con i trigger
<weltall> mo lo scarico
<weltall> me lo son finito prima che uscisse e andava bene poi non so che hanno fatto
<fourlastor> carino il controller cinese.. lo stick a destra sono 4 pulsanti invece di essere due assi
<weltall> haahahahah
<weltall> si cmq è colpa della microsoft per ciò
<fourlastor> beh sì oddio, fino ad un certo punto
<fourlastor> ok forse non va, il tasto A è lo stick destro verso l'altro, il tasto B lo stick destro verso destra
<weltall> non è certo che quel mono game cfg ci sia in quel vecchio port
<weltall> dovresti provare a decompilare il gioco e vedere se c'è
<weltall> tanto .net si decompila con un click
<fourlastor> posso provare a invertire un asse che conosco e vedere se mi si inverte :P
<merr> ciao... mi sto avvivcinando ora al mondo ubuntu e sono già in fase di scaricamento della versione 13.04 solo ke ho notato ke in un cd rom non ci va... volevo sapere come posso fare a creare una pen per avviare l'immagine iso all'avvio del pc
<fourlastor> e difatti non si inverte
<mao__> ubuntu 12.04 ho monitor diviso in 6 parti; scheda NVIDIA e uso versione 319. risoluzione 800x600 cosa devo fare?
<weltall> mo sto scaricando e ti dico
<jester-> mao__: vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita il driver consigliato
<mao__> fatto; 319 ma non cambia
<merr> visto ke non mi avete risp... forse ho fatto una domanda troppo stupida :D
<jester-> mao__: hai riavviato?
<ExPBoy> !usb | merr
<ubot-it> merr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> merr: dvd o usb
<jester-> e ci vuole pazienza
<ExPBoy> :)
<mao__> si riavviato; contina ad essere 800x600
<Root> ciao a tutti
<Root> ho bisogno di aito sto impazzando
<ExPBoy> eh
<Guest11914> ho un asus con scheda grafica 310m 1gb cuda con grafica ibrida...fatto sta che ubuntu 13.04 non riesce ne a vederla ne ad installarla. mi potete aiutare
<Guest11914> per favore!
<jester-> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<jester-> ibrida per adesso in linux è primitiva
<Guest11914> quindi non la posso utilizzare? il problema che non la vede prorio!
<Guest11914> se vado in quella sezione driver proprietari non c'è nulla!
<fourlastor> weltall: comunque più ci provo più divento dell'idea che sviluppare giochi/giocare su linux sia una cosa piuttosto utopica attualmente :/
<jester-> Guest11914: leggere le guide?
<Guest11914> jester: ho provato già a seguire le guide ma in driver proprietari on c'è niente non la rileva! e anche bumblee non sembra funzionare almeno che non ho sbagliato qualcosa io!
<jester-> Guest11914:  nvidia intel?
<Guest11914> jester:si esatto
<weltall> i joypad sono un casino anche su windows fourlastor
<jester-> Guest11914: bomali dovrebbe funzare, riafai passo come da guida
<weltall> da quando c'è l'xbox controller è tutto un caos
<weltall> nessuno che fa supporto decente ai joypad
<weltall> tanto dicono c'è l'xbox360
<weltall> che  è un controller merdoso
<Guest11914> jester: ok allora riprovo con Bumblebee
<merr> grazie
<fourlastor> weltall: guarda, stesso gioco stesso joypad su windows funziona (mark of the ninja)
<fourlastor> ma volendo te ne posso provare parecchi: http://steamcommunity.com/id/fourlastor/games/
<weltall> stai usando un emulatore o il driver di quel controller fa ciò
<fourlastor> guarda, su jstest lo ho rimappato e ora funziona
<fourlastor> solo che funziona solo su jstest
<weltall> bastion è un disastro XD
<fourlastor> ma se vuoi provo pure X3 che pare vada su linux :P mi gioco il mio controller che ho lo stesso problema di assi
<weltall> x3 dovrebbe essere portato bene
<fourlastor> installo e vedo
<weltall> si bastion ha il remapping che non funziona
<weltall> non so
<fourlastor> guarda
<fourlastor> ho avuto qualche risultato usando xboxdrv, ma proprio qualche
<weltall> ci avrò giocato su windows
<fourlastor> nel senso che almeno gli arrivano gli eventi dai triggers
<Guest11914> jester: ok ho riseguito la guida ora cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> Guest11914: in pratica dovrebbe andare se lanci l'appliccazione per usare nvidia
<jester-> come da guida
<jester-> Guest11914: a meno di cambiamenti recenti non è automatico
<Guest11914> ok ma nella guida ad un certo punto c'è scritto di prendere nota dei drivre dela scheda nvide...ma io non ho driver della scheda nvidea perchè non è riconosciuta
<jester-> Guest11914: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> !paste | Guest11914
<ubot-it> Guest11914: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest11914> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154204/
<jester-> Guest11914: secondo me fai riferimento a nvidia-current
<Guest11914> ok quindi starei usando nvidea?
<jester-> Guest11914: se non hai installato nessun nvidia sta usando l'open
<jester-> Guest11914: lsmod | grep nouveau
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<jester-> ciumbia nella 13.10 c'è il bombalè-nvidia
<gerry_> salve a tutti
<gerry_> ho un problema con lubuntu
<gerry_> non riesco ad installare nuovi pacchetti.. sto provando a installare gimp ad esempio
<gerry_> "Il pacchetto gimp non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente"
<gerry_> solo che fin a 1 mese fa non ho mai avuto problemi di installazione
<gerry_> ho già eseguito sudo apt-get update
<jester-> gerry_: hai pacioccato spurces.list?
<gerry_> ma cmq non funziona
<gerry_> il sources.list è a posto
<jester-> gerry_:  sudo apt-get update e metti l'output nel pastebin
<gerry_> ho solo aggiunto il canonical
<jester-> gerry_: e anche cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gerry_> ok provo recupeare l'output dell'update
<jester-> ridai il comando
<gerry_> sono connesso in teamviewer col pc in questione.. ma dovrei riuscire recuperarlo
<jester-> basta ridare il comando
<jester-> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3213 kB, installed size 14989 kB
<gerry_> si ma non conosco pastebin.. in che senso dovrei scrivervi l'outpout.. scusate se non ho capito.. le righe generate sono molte
<jester-> è in main quindi se non lo trova è sources.list non a posto o il server apt
<gerry_> ho visto adesso una cosa
<jester-> !paste | gerry_
<ubot-it> gerry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gerry_> c'e' in effetti un msg di errore che fra poco vi scrivo
<jester-> gerry_: na se non vediamo non possiamo capire
<gerry_> arrivo 1 min solo
<gerry_> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/Release    W: Impossibile scaricare
<gerry_>  W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/Release
<gerry_>  W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<gerry_> penso sia questa la parte "interessante"
<jester-> gerry_: cambia server
<jester-> gerry_:sudo  software-properties-gtk
<gerry_> se eseguo questo comando cosa faccio?.. volevo dire che se vado su preferenze/software e aggiorn.. sono su server in italia
<jester-> gerry_: si metti un server italico
<gerry_> provo lanciare sudo software-properties-gtk?
<jester-> tipo fastbull o crazy o garr
<gerry_> ah.. ma non so come si fa..
<jester-> sudo  software-properties-gtk
<gerry_> ah ok vado su altro
<jester-> clicchi su server altro
<jester-> itlaia. click +
<gerry_> ho messo uno a caso.. fastbull
<jester-> chiudi e fai update
<gerry_> okk
<gerry_> sta aggiornando....
<gerry_> ok ora riprovo a installare....
<gerry_> ok sta andando!... 1000 grazie.... ma.. solo un'ultima domanda...
<gerry_> io ho una virtual machine di prova con lubuntu che ha lo stesso sources.list e la stessa configurazione del pc dove avevo il problema.. però nella VM funziona.. boh
<gerry_> possibile? o mi sto sbagliando... non so.. non ho capito bene..
<jester-> gerry_: pare fosse il server a bottane
<gerry_> aha ok
<jester-> se adesso va
<gerry_> va bene d'accordo... ma di questa lista di server che ho visto.. sono più o meno equivalenti?.. o mi consigli qualcuno megli di altri!?
<jester-> gerry_: tutti uguali ma a seconda dell'ubicazione cambi velocita di download
<gerry_> okk.. grazie ancora... ciao
<jester-> puoi fare scegli server migliore
<gerry_> ah.. d'accordo.. proverò
<akis24> ciao
<birba_> qualcuno sa se c'è un programma per ubuntu che mi permetta di "collegare smartphone android" ?
<NOtExecute> buonasera
<glpiana> birba_, che cellulare?
<NOtExecute> ho un .sh che risiede su una partizione, ma dando chmod non gli da la x
<birba_> glpiana ho un huawei ascend g300 con android 4.3
<glpiana> NOtExecute, su che partizione? che filesystem ha? è montata in read/write? chi è il proprietario?
<DaRcHaNgEl> birba_: io direi airdroid
<glpiana> birba_, collegandolo viene visto? android capisce di essere stato collegato al pc?
<birba_> non ho provato a collegarlo perchè non so come si fa sono inesperta
<glpiana> birba_, attaccalo al pc col cavetto usb che avrà in dotazione il tuo smartphone
<NOtExecute> dovrebbe essere NTFS però nn ne sono sicuro lho creata tempofa, vorrei verificarlo...
<birba_> attaccato xò non lo trova
<glpiana> NOtExecute, se è ntfs mi sa che non puoi modificare i permessi. ma uno script lo avvii comuqnue anche se non eseguibile facendogli precedere sh
<glpiana> birba_, il cellulare che fa quando lo colleghi?
<birba_> ora è collegato, vorrei copiare la rubrica su ubuntu
<glpiana> birba_, beh, la rubrica non è un file su sd o cose simili. se non ti è stato fornito un software in dotazione io non so dirti come fare
<NOtExecute> grandioso, non lo sapevo :) grazie
<birba_> ok grazie
<rikirolly> ciao!
<rikirolly> c'è un modo per impedire al mio utente di aprire attraverso la combinazione di tasti CTRL+SHIFT F1/2  delle consolle tty?
<rikirolly> suggerimenti
<rikirolly> ?
<ALESSANDRO_> RAGAZZI HO DISINSTALLATO UBUNTU E NN MI RICONOSCE PIU HD NE SAPETE QUALCOSA?GRAZIE
<rikirolly> ?
<ALESSANDRO_> L'HO TOLTO PERCHE NN MI ANDAVA VOLEVO RIFORMATTARE TUTTO E RIMETTERE SOLO UBUNTU IL SISTEMA NN MI RICONOSCE PIU HD?
<DaRcHaNgEl> ALESSANDRO_: prova a vedere se con la live lo vede
<ALESSANDRO_> PERDONA L'IGNORANZA CHE E LA LIVE
<DaRcHaNgEl> avvia il cd
<DaRcHaNgEl> e seleziona prova sensa installare
<ALESSANDRO_> QUANDO AVVIO IL CD MI DA GIA ERRORE DI PARTIZIONE
<ALESSANDRO_> POSSO PROVARE MENTRE E INSERITO IN XP?
<DaRcHaNgEl> si
<DaRcHaNgEl> assicurati di selezionare prova
<DaRcHaNgEl> prova non installla
<ALESSANDRO_> OK
<ALESSANDRO_> SCUSA SEMPRE L'IGNORANZA MA DOPO LA PROVA CHE DEVO FARE?
<ALESSANDRO_> MA ASPETTA IO SE RIMETTO HD E POROVO AD ENTRARE NN MI FA ENTRARE
<mibofra> ALESSANDRO_, intanto disattiva il maiuscolo
<ALESSANDRO_> NO SCUSA E CHE SO SENZA OCCHIALI NN ERA UNA MANCANZA DI RISPETTO PERDONAMI
<mibofra> ahahah XD valli a recuperare xD
<alessandro_s> ariciao  son due volte che provoad installare ubuntu e quando finisce nn riparte che posso fare?
<inouk_> c'è nessuno per un aiuto?
<alessandro_s> mi sa di no ci tocca aspettare
<alessandro_> problema di intallazione chi mi puo aiutare?
<xbacco> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> ciao bacco
<xbacco> ciao ale
<xbacco> io avrei un quesito da porre
<xbacco> ho comperato da poco un pc acer
<alessandro_> bacco pure io so qua perche nn riesco a installare obuntu ma nn ce nessuno
<xbacco> che fregatura
<xbacco> tu dove lo devi istallare ?
<alessandro_> ci tocca aspettare purtroppo
<alessandro_> su un hd nuovo
<xbacco> windows 8?
<alessandro_> ma finisce l'installazione e nn riparte
<alessandro_> non ce sistema operativo sopra
<xbacco> ma sai se e efi ?
<alessandro_> cosa efi scusa?
<alessandro_> non me ne intendo
<xbacco> una rottura di scatole
<xbacco> per questo sono qui
<swissbox> !uefi | xbacco
<ubot-it> xbacco: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<xbacco> ecco la risposta
<alessandro_> ubot scusa nel mio caso conviene a riprovare a masterizzare il dvd di ubuntu?
<xbacco> io ho un acer nuovo con windows 8 e non riesco ad istallare ubuntu
<xbacco> io non sono quello che potrebbe risolverti i problemi
<xbacco> mi piacerebbe poterti aiutarew ma non ho le capacita tecniche
<alessandro_> aspetto che qualcuno mi aiuti :-)
<xbacco> pero e strano che un pc con ardisk vergine abbia problemi ad istallare ubuntu
<alessandro_> ho paura che sia un errore di masterizzazione mo devo riprovare
<xbacco> hai scaricato l'immagine iso ?
<alessandro_> rifaccio il dvd e vediamo
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> e con nero l'ho masterizzata
<xbacco> masterizzato bene
<alessandro_> questo nn so come verificarlo
<alessandro_> tanto adesso lo rifaccio e vediamo
<xbacco> come lo hai scaricato iso?
<alessandro_> dal sito di ubuntu
<xbacco> si dico direttamente oppure torrent ?
<alessandro_> direttamentew
<Veros> Ciao
<alessandro_> ciao veros
<inouk_> qlc per un aiuto?
<xbacco> comunque sul sito c'e un sistema per controllare se quello che hai scaricato va bene
<alessandro_> ok vado a vedere
<xbacco> ok
<swissbox> !chiedi | inouk_
<ubot-it> inouk_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<inouk_> kubuntu dopo un aggiornamento (non so cosa fosse non ho fatto io) non si carica più
<inouk_> rimane piantato al logo lampeggiante
<xbacco> sarei grato a chiunque mi possa aiutare ad istallare ubuntu su portatile acer con windows 8 istallato su....
<swissbox> xbacco, hai letto la guida?
<Veros> Ragazzi io ho un problema (ah, ho win7 in dual boot con ubuntu): ho fatto degli aggiornamenti con windows update (WIN 7) ma ha avuto dei problemi con l' installazione e ha dovuto fare un riavvio, ma siccome non si riavviava ho spento il pc. Nel riaccenderlo mi fa' scegliere se avviare noralmente (non succede niente) o ripristinare Windows. Se lo ripristino, cosa succede ad Ubuntu?
<xbacco> ne ho lette tante
<swissbox> xbacco, quella che prima ti ho linkato?
<xbacco> ed ho fatto tanti esperimenti senza mai riuscire nell'impresa
<inouk_> cosa posso fare per il boot del mio kubuntu prima di reinstallare tutto??
<xbacco> alvin 232 dici
<xbacco> swissbox quale guida dici ?
<swissbox> xbacco, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<xbacco> si e la prima che ho seguito
<xbacco> ma e come se ubuntu non vede il mio ardisk
<swissbox> xbacco, questo non l'avevi detto
<xbacco> scusa
<xbacco> mi sto quasi per arrendere
<V0dk4L3mm0n> 'sera
<V0dk4L3mm0n> se io volessi installare ubuntu su una intel atom che cosa devo scaricare? la x86 va bene?
<Matt_91> V0dk4L3mm0n: uhm....
<Matt_91> V0dk4L3mm0n: meglio se ti informi su internet o se sei da live dai un lscpu
<V0dk4L3mm0n> Matt_91: ho risolto.. la i386 va bene
<Matt_91> V0dk4L3mm0n: meglio anche secondo me
<ghitax1971> scusate l'ignoranza ma non so come rimuovere altri due membri con il mio nome, mi potete aiutare che poco fa mi hanno minacciato di rimozione forzata?
<Matt_91> ghitax1971: ma dove scusa?
<ghitax1971> mi vedo registrato come Ghitax ghitax71 e ghitax1971
<Matt_91> ghitax1971: ma dove????
<mussetto> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo di ubuntu e ho già un problema...ho installato easy peasy su un travelmate 2700...ma nn riesco ad installare la chiavetta internet...qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<felix___> buonasera a tutti
<felix___> in questa chat per caso posso chiedere supporto tecnico per un problema con ubuntu 12.04?
<fabbb> buonasera
<fabbb> qualcuno mi legge?
<fabbb> ciao jester tu mi leggi?
<Nuovo86>  CIAO C'è QUALCUNO?
<jester-> la madonna che poca pazienza
<dod> anche -
<inouk__> dopo aggiornamento non so di cosa, si blocca il boot di kubuntu...cosa fare
<jester-> inouk__:  cioè?
<jester-> inouk__: per esempio se hai aggiunto dei ppa e aggiornato driver grafici è un conto, se dopo un upgrade di sistema un altro
<inouk_> no nessun upgrade di sistema...
<inouk_> solo aggiunta di ppa
<jester-> inouk_: quindi lo saprai cosa hai fatto
<inouk_> non ho aggiornato io
<inouk_> dunque no, non lo so!
<inouk_> ma sono certa che non era upgrade
<jester-> inouk_:  aggiungendo ppa e non facendo upgrade non cambia niente, hai messo ppa allo scopo di?
<inouk_> davvero non so cosa fosse......era al pc un altra persona
<inouk_> e purtroppo ha selezionato aggiornamenti che non ho potuto vedere
<inouk_> ma ti dico cosa c'è scritto nella shell quando carica
<jester-> inouk_: bisogna installare e usare ppa-purge da modalità ripristino ma devi sapere quale ppa
<jester-> contala giusta che hai taroccato per driver grafici
<inouk_> no ti assicuro
<inouk_> davvero.....
<inouk_> non ne ho bisogno
<inouk_> è il pc di mio marito che usa lui
<jester-> inouk_: che ppa hai aggiunto
<inouk_> solo per navigare
<inouk_> a saperloooo!
<jester-> inouk_: chatti da un altro pc?
<inouk_> certo
<inouk_> con w8
<jester-> inouk_: quello inguiato è a portata di mano?
<inouk_> mi dice ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan . WLC_SCAN error (-22)
<jester-> inouk_: il pc inguiato è a portata di mano?
<inouk_> si acceso davanti a me in modalità avanzata
<inouk_> vedo la shell che scorre provando a caricare il boot
<jester-> inouk_: riavvia e al menu grub vai in avanzate e poi usa ripristino, quando arrivi la menu fischia
<jester-> se non vedi il menu all'avvio pigia ripetutamente il tasto maiusc
<inouk_> ffffffffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<inouk_> scorre il boot
<inouk_> e sono nel menù ripristino
<inouk_> ti dico già che ho provato l'avvio normale
<jester-> inouk_: abilita il network
<inouk_> a riparare pacchetti danneggiati e controllare i filesustem
<jester-> inouk_: poi vai in root
<inouk_> ok
<inouk_> ci sono
<jester-> apt-get update
<inouk_> compare una lista di cose impossibili da recuperare
<jester-> vedi errori?
<inouk_> si -11- errore di sistema
<inouk_> ripetuto ben 5 volte al termine della dicitura impossibile recupera
<jester-> ping -c 3 libero.it
<jester-> inouk_: sei in wifi?
<inouk_> con il pc disastrato?
<jester-> si
<inouk_> in teoria si
<inouk_> ma non so se funzionante ora
<inouk_> ma posso mettere il cavo
<inouk_> senza problemi
<jester-> inouk_: suggerirei altra soluzione
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> inouk_: o tiriamo domani senza combinare nulla
<Roby89> buonasera
<inouk_> niente cavo?
<inouk_> :-(
<Roby89> mi serve una mano per avviare ubuntu 13.04 da penna usb
<jester-> va bè prova ad attaccare il cavo
<jester-> Roby89: live?
<inouk_> ok
<jester-> Roby89: usb installer o os installato su usb
<Roby89> usb installer
<Roby89> ho messo la .iso su penna
<jester-> Roby89: devi far fare il boot al pc da usb
<jester-> Roby89: se non c'è un menu avvio da tasto Fx devi andare a settare il boot nel bios con usb collegata
<inouk_> ci sono cavo collegato..
<Roby89> la .iso l'ho messa su usb tramite image writer
<jester-> Roby89: non va bene, sei da winzoz?
<Roby89> yes
<jester-> !usbwin | Roby89
<ubot-it> Roby89: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Roby89> la penna in che formato la devo formattare ?
<jester-> Roby89: lo fai dal tool
<jester-> ti scarica pure la iso volendo
<Roby89> è giusta questa verione ? ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386
<Roby89> versione
<jester-> Roby89: che cpu hai
<inouk_> mi hai lasciato appeso qua
<jester-> inouk_: filo attaccato?
<inouk_> si
<inouk_> provato ping....unkonwn host
<jester-> inouk_: exit e riabilita la rete
<jester-> poi vai ancora in root
<inouk_> ci sono anche li
<kuro__> buonasera a tutti... come creo un grub boot loader? (ho fatto la grossima ca****a di installare winzozz xp su uno spazio che avevo libero per fare un lavoro grafico che da kubuntu nn riesco a fare e ora parte solo con winzozz!!!) help giuro che fatto il lavoro lo elimino!!! grazie e scusate la lunghezza!
<Roby89> Amd Athlon 64 x2 4600+
<jester-> Roby89: quanta ram
<Roby89> 4gb
<jester-> Roby89: prendo la amd 64
<jester-> prendi
<Roby89> ok
<jester-> kuro__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Roby89> poi con universal usb installer la metto su penna ?
<Roby89> in che formato deve essere ? Fat32 o ntsf ?
<jester-> Roby89: si e poi farai il boot da usb
<jester-> Roby89:  fat 32
<kuro__> grazie jester!!
<jester-> ma lo fai dal tool
<inouk_> continuaiamo?
<jester-> inouk_: sei in root?
<inouk_> si
<jester-> apt-get update
<jester-> occhio a eventuali messaggi
<Roby89> grazie !
<inouk_> fatto mi da diverse voci con scritto impossibile recuperare http://it archive.ubuntu.com/...........etc etc
<inouk_> e impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verrano usati quelli vecchi
<jester-> inouk_: dhclient eth0
<jester-> inouk_: quindi ancora apt-get update
<inouk_> mmmmmmm  una serie di dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba:line 46...etc
<jester-> inouk_: mi sa di sistema molto incasinato
<jester-> inouk_: che versione hai di ubuntu
<inouk_> no such file or directory
<jester-> inouk_: ping -c 3 libero.it
<jester-> pinga?
<jester-> o unreachabel
<inouk_> si
<jester-> si cosa
<inouk_> si pinga
<jester-> ok
<jester-> apt-get upgate
<jester-> apt-get update
<inouk_> mi dice operazione upgate non valida
<jester-> apt-get update
<jester-> lol
<inouk_> ha scaricato quasi tutti gli header ma poi si è ribloccato dando errori per 5 pacchetti
<inouk_> come prima
<jester-> inouk_: dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> inouk_: hai il souces.list cannibalizzato
<inouk_> impossibile accedere all'area di stato di dpkg: file system in sola lettura
<jester-> pure il fs è a bottane
<jester-> alura
<inouk_> un contatto precedente a te mi aveva fatto copiare una cartella ed il file list
<jester-> inouk_: touch /forcefsck
<jester-> inouk_: reboot
<jester-> inouk_: parti normale e lascia che faccia lo scandisk
<inouk_> oksi è ricaricato
<inouk_> ma è piantato qua al logo di kubuntu
<jester-> lascia fare
<jester-> sta facendo lo scandisk
<inouk_> fino a? Potrebbe restare così per giorni......credo!
<jester-> ma va piga esc che vedi che fa
<jester-> pigia
<inouk_> si da errori alla fine della lista
<jester-> quale lista
<inouk_> alla lista dei comandi di scan
<inouk_> * starting....
<jester-> inouk_: sistema o no
<jester-> se non sistema so cazzi
<inouk_> non mi sembra ....mi pare sia in un loop di caricamento
<jester-> inouk_: fai il ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<inouk_> ci provo grazie
<jester-> inouk_: che versione hai adesso
<inouk_> 12.10 miìì sembra
<jester-> approfitta per aggiornare a 13.04
<inouk_> ok
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<inouk_> ma da menù ripristino non posso scaricare l'aggiornamento?
<jester-> no devi seguire la guida
<inouk_> ok
<jester-> inouk_: hai il filesystem a bottane ed è pure facile che devi formattare
<inouk_> vedremo.....non è un problema
<inouk_> è un pc piuttosto vuoto
<inouk_> l'unica palla è ripristinare tutto mi ha fatto un pò patire con l'abilitazione della schede wifi
<jester-> inouk_: hai home seprata?
<jester-> separata*
<inouk_> non so cosa significa
<jester-> che la home dell'user sta su altra partizione
<jester-> nel caso si formatta solo la /
<inouk_> mi sembra di aver fatto una partizione, si
<methos_> salve
<methos_> per voi serve partizionare 7temp
<Riccardone> no
<methos_> perchè? leggevo che così non si intasa la root
<Riccardone> methos_: secondo me non serve tutto qui ...
<methos_> tu come hai fatto?
<Riccardone> una partizione /swap , una /, e una /home
<Riccardone> tutte primarie in ext4
<methos_> io /boot ext2, / in ext4, /home in xfs e swap
<Riccardone> ext2 ? roba del 2000 :)
<Riccardone> e xfs perxhè ? hai files di grandi dimensioni ?
<methos_> cmq si parla del btrfs che sarà l'unico
<Riccardone> ma ancora non è stable ...
<methos_> ok grazie
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, spero che qualcuno mi aiuto perchè sto fondendo... ho un samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 che non viene riconsociuto da ubuntu. o meglio, dopo aver seguito un migliaio di guide mi da il dispositivo senza errori, mi fa vedere le cartelle, ma non riesco ad aprire i file o a vedere i file dentro le cartelle...
<nicola88> qualcuno ha avuto un'esperienza simile?
<Riccardone> nicola88: non capisco .. Ubuntu è sul galaxy tab ?
<nicola88> no ubuntu 12.04 è sul pc...
<nicola88> lo volevo collegare per scaricare dei dati ma non me lo riconosce bene
<Riccardone> e come colleghi il galazy tab ^
<Riccardone> ?
<nicola88> cavo usb
<Riccardone> lsusb che ti dice ?
<nicola88> devo metterlo sul terminale?
<Riccardone> si, dal terminale del pc
<nicola88> lsubs non trovato
<nicola88> ah sis scusa
<nicola88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6156245/
<nicola88> ecco qui
<Riccardone> nicola88: riga 9 ... te lo riconosce correttamente!
<Riccardone> mount che ti dice invece ?
<nicola88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6156248/
<HackerLikani> Hi people
<nicola88> Riccardone , si infati quando inserisco la presa usb me lo riconosce, tuttavia non apre poi i file e il contenuto delle cartelle.... poi di solito quando metti un archivio , apre da solo la cartella con i file invece con il tablet non lo fa
<Riccardone> nicola88: non credo che faccia il mount in automatico ...
<Riccardone> devi montare il fs a mano
<nicola88> come si fa?
<Riccardone> mmm ...
<Riccardone> hai dato un'occhiata qui : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3779844
<nicola88> vado a leggere, grazie
<Riccardone> o qui : http://askubuntu.com/questions/244377/how-do-i-access-the-files-in-a-samsung-galaxy-s-ii
<nicola88> la prima non è funzionante
<nicola88> nenache la seconda... proprio non ci riesco.... mi devo rassegnare a trovare un altro sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<Riccardone> nicola88: aspetta, abbiamo cristian_c stasera :) ?
<cristian_c> lol
<nicola88> :-)
<Riccardone> nicola88: chiedi a lui, risolvi sicuro :)
<nicola88> cristian_c il problema è di compatibilità tra un pc ubuntu 12.04 e un tablet galaxy tab 2 10.1  ----   lsusb esce così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6156245/    mount così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6156248/
<nicola88> ho un samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 che non viene riconsociuto da ubuntu. o meglio, mi da il dispositivo senza errori, mi fa vedere le cartelle, ma non riesco ad aprire i file o a vedere i file dentro le cartelle..
<Riccardone> nicola88: kmod list che ti dice invece ?
<nicola88> non trova il comando
<Riccardone> dai da terminale ' sudo kmod list'
<nicola88> no niente, non lo trova neanche così
<cristian_c> nicola88, quali applicazioni hai usato?
<nicola88> mtpfs
<nicola88> e un'altra che ora non riesco a trovare
<cristian_c> nicola88, prova con gMtp
<nicola88> devo fare sudo apt-get install gMtp^
<nicola88> ?
<Riccardone> si
<nicola88> credo non l'abbia installato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6156321/
<nicola88> ah no c'era gi
<nicola88> à
<cristian_c> nicola88, installa gmptp dal software center
<cristian_c> *gmtp
<nicola88> ok, provo..
<nicola88> risulta già installato, cmq provo a toglierlo e rimetterlo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nicola88, ma l'avevi già lanciato?
<nicola88> si prima nn andava... ora provo di nuovo
<nicola88> ora ricollego il tablet..
<nicola88> l'applicazione si blocca
<nicola88> forse è solo lentta, aspetto un pò
<Riccardone> lsblk che ti da ?
<cristian_c> nicola88, sì, è lenta
<cristian_c> devi aspettare
<Riccardone> nicola88: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Riccardone> l'hai fatto ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> e sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicola88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6156334/
<Riccardone> hai 503 pacchetti non aggiornati ...
<nicola88> secondo voi è quello il problema?
<Riccardone> nicola88: è inutile, on ti monta il tablet ...
<Riccardone> nicola88: no quello non credo che c'entri ...
<nicola88> peccato, pazienza... ci abbiamo provato
<cristian_c> nicola88, hai aperto gmtp?
<nicola88> si alla fine si è sbloccato  dicendo che è impossibile aprire il dispositivo
<cristian_c> nicola88, e a riga di comando cosa ottieni?
<nicola88> che devo scrivere di preciso? se scrivo gmtp mi apre l'applicazione
<cristian_c> nicola88, comunque, c'è un modo più semplice rispetto a mtp
<cristian_c> mass storage
<nicola88> come funziona?
<cristian_c> vai in settings
<nicola88> dal tablet, nel menu impostazioni non c'è una voce simile. solo quando lo attacco al pc dall'area delle notifiche clicco sul simbolo usb e mi fa scegliere solo tra mtp e fotocamera
<cristian_c> nicola88, vai in More
<cristian_c> sempre in settings
<nicola88> non c'è---           voci del menu:   modalità offline, kies con wifi, vpn, tehering , wifidirect, reti mobili
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nicola88, non c'è more?
<cristian_c> nicola88, che android è?
<nicola88> 4.0.3
<nicola88> kernel 3.0.8
<cristian_c> nicola88, cerca usb debugging
<nicola88> si ho provato anche quello, con e senza debug
<cristian_c> nicola88, attivalo
<nicola88> già fatto , ho riprovato con gmtp  --- mi da errore --  impossibile riconoscere dispositivo RAW
<cristian_c> nicola88, lol, seguimi
<nicola88> ok
<cristian_c> nicola88, quindi usb debugging è attualment attivo?
<cristian_c> *e
<nicola88> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nicola88, cerca wireless in network
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> éin setting
<cristian_c> *in settings
<nicola88> c'è solo wifi direct , ho provato ma nn trova il pc
<nicola88> scusate ma la connessione è scarsa
<cristian_c> c'entra nulla
<nicola88> allora nn c'è
<cristian_c> 'ICS non permette di vedere l'SD del tab come mass storage, ma solo tramite protocollo MTP quindi non si possono più fare i copia incolla dalla scheda del tab al pc e viceversa, ma solo il trasferimento di foto e musica.'
<nicola88> pazienza... era meglio prima android allora ... che peccato... cmq  scusate ragazzi devo proprio andare ora, vi ringrazio tanto per la disponibilità.... siete stati gentilissimi
<cristian_c> nicola88, l'hanno disattivato da ice cream sandwich in poi (almeno su quel device, credo)
<cristian_c> sul mio con jelly bean c'è ancora
<nicola88> grazie mille crisian_c e Riccardone
<nicola88> alla prossima, buona serata
<Roby89> Ciao a tutti
<Roby89> vorrei installare deft 7.1 su un hd
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-26
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<DaRcHaNgEl> buongiorno
<xbacco> giorno a tutti
<xbacco> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi a capire perchè non riesco ad istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<akis24> xbacco specifica meglio
<xbacco> ciao bhe ho un pc acer v3 571g con windows 8 e per quanti sforzi ho fatto non c'è verso di istallare ubuntu
<xbacco> sembra che non veda il mio disco interno
<akis24> xbacco ti serve qualcuno esperto se legge con winz8 ci sono problemi uefi ecc aspetta magari leggono e ti rispondono
<xbacco> grazie
<xbacco> il bello e che non lo istalla neanche con virtualbox
<akis24> xbacco hai provato ad avviare la live il disco  ?
<xbacco> si certo
<akis24> e ?
<xbacco> si blocca sempre allo staesso punto
<akis24> xbacco: controlla md5sum della iso scaricata  che sia corretto
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<xbacco> fatto anche questo
<xbacco> ma il risultato non cambia
<akis24> xbacco: dai un occhiata qui magari trovi qualcosa di utile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4410333
<xbacco> ok ci provo
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> quando e' prevista la beta del 13.10 ?
<akis24> credo ci sia gia' sacarde
<OverMe> è prevista per oggi
<akis24> qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/beta-1/
<OverMe> del 3 settembre, ci credo poco
<akis24> OverMe:  quella corrente  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<OverMe> non è detto che sia questa
<sacarde> ma quella e' ubuntu-gnome
<akis24> sacarde:  abbiamo finito con questo .. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<akis24> a sfogliare un pochino no vero ..
<OverMe> non è comunque quella
<xbacco> salve ragazzi
<xbacco> qualcuno mi puo spiegare se istallando ubuntu su un ardisk esterno bisogna istallarew qualche altro programma ?
<OverMe> che altri genere di programma?
<OverMe> *altro
<rokkio> ragazzi c'è un comando da terminale per vedere qual è la dimensione di una cartella da terminale???
<OverMe> qualcosa tipo: du -h percorso_cartella --max-depth=1
<rokkio> grazie OverMe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<inouk_> ciao come posso far riconoscere la scheda wireless dopo reinstallazione del s.o.?
<inouk_> come trovo i driver della scheda wireless della quale non so il tipo?
<jester-> inouk_: broadcom?
<jester-> inouk_: apri un terminale
<jester-> inouk_: ???
<inouk_> si scusami
<inouk_> apro la konsole
<jester-> lspci | grep -i network
<inouk_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jester-> inouk_: sei connesso col cavo?
<inouk_> si
<jester-> inouk_: va un po in driver aggiuntivi
<inouk_> in quale menù?
<jester-> inouk_: sistema
<inouk_> trovato Broadcom STA wireless driver
<inouk_> suppongo sia questo
<inouk_> ?
<jester-> inouk_: si attivalo
<inouk_> ci siamo sentiti ieri, ho provato in tutti i modi a sistemare il booth ma alla fine ho dovuto riformattare e reinstallare
<mettiu> non riesco a installare software per carta regionale dei servizi
<mettiu> http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/Satellite?c=Page&childpagename=CRS%2FCRSLayout&cid=1213350990440&p=1213350990440&pagename=CRSWrapper
<mettiu> qualcuno sa come si fa?
<jester-> mettiu: sistema?
<mettiu> ubuntu
<jester-> mettiu: 32 o 64 bit
<mettiu> qui c'è un pdf
<mettiu> http://www.crs.regione.lombardia.it/ds/ccurl/681/76/Manuale%20per%20l%27installazione%20e%20la%20configurazione%20del%20Software%20CRS%20per%20Linux%20v1.2.pdf
<mettiu> penso 32.
<mettiu> come faccio a capire?
<jester-> getconf LONG_BIT
<mettiu> 32
<jester-> mettiu: il pdf parla di 64 bit
<jester-> mettiu: comunque
<mettiu> no
<mettiu> Sistemi operativi supportati
<mettiu> (s
<mettiu> olo versioni a 32 bit)
<mettiu> parla solo di 32
<mettiu> 2 prerequisiti pagina 3 di 7.
<jester-> mettiu: sudo apt-get install opensc libopensc2 pcscd  libacr38u
<mettiu> mi dai ildashbord
<mettiu> dove incollare per farti vedere
<mettiu> scusa pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158095/
<jester-> mettiu: versione ubuntu?
<jester-> !info libopensc2
<ubot-it> Package libopensc2 does not exist in raring
<mettiu> come faccio a capire versione ubuntu ?
<mettiu> penso 12.10
<jester-> mettiu: hai aggiunto il repo?
<mettiu> si confermo 12.10
<mettiu> penso di si, ma non ne sono sicuro.
<mettiu> come devo fare?
<mettiu> jester-,
<cristian1> ciao
<jester-> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mettiu> c2@pc2ThinkCentre:~$ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mettiu> Il programma "kdesudo" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mettiu> sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<mettiu> pc2@pc2ThinkCentre:~$
<jester-> mettiu: scrivi il comando che c'è di serie kedesudo se kade hai
<mettiu> jester-, installo kdesudo ?
<jester-> visto che parlavi di konsole
<mettiu> jester-, non ti seguo scusa cosa devo fare?
<jester-> mettiu: o hai la barra a sisntra sul desk
<mettiu> si sbarra uniti a sinistra
<jester-> mettiu: allora non centr ana sega kde e konsole
<mettiu> jester-,
<mettiu> non lo so io.
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mettiu> mi ha apertto un file
<mettiu> è sotto trovo questo l'avevo inserito io
<jester-> deb http://ubuntu.corp.it maverick cns  c'è?
<mettiu> ## CRS Regione Lombardia
<mettiu> deb http://supportsiss.lispa.it/apt bit4id/
<mettiu> jester-, deb http://ubuntu.corp.it maverick cns  c'è?
<mettiu> lo vedo da ubuntu software center?
<jester-> mettiu: c'è deb http://ubuntu.corp.it maverick cns nel file che hai paperto?
<jester-> aperto
<mettiu> jester-, no
<mettiu> non c'è
<jester-> aggiungi la stinga a fine file
<jester-> deb http://supportsiss.lispa.it/apt bit4id/   dove casso l'hai preso
<jester-> toglilo se c'è
<mettiu> ok lho tolto
<mettiu> ho aggiunto maverich etc etc. ma la scritta diventa giallaè tutto ok cmq ?
<jester-> fa vedere ne lpastebin
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158125/
<mettiu> jester-,
<jester-> mettiu: togli righe 57 e 58
<inouk_> driver istallato ma la scheda non rileva il modem..
<mettiu> jester-,
<inouk_> e non si configura la rete
<mettiu> tolte
<jester-> salva
<jester-> inouk_: hai riavviato?
<mettiu> jester-, chiudo??
<inouk_> si certo
<jester-> si
<jester-> inouk_: iwconfig
<mettiu> jester-, ok ora che faccio?
<jester-> mettiu: sudo apt-get update
<mettiu> jester vuoi pastebin?
<inouk_> eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<Siradh> salve a tutti ho lubuntu sul mio netbook!è possibile traformare il mio pc in un router wi fi per collegarmi con il mio cellulare?ps ho un connessioe ethernet
<jester-> inouk_: usa il pastebin
<mettiu> jester-, fatto
<jester-> inouk_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<inouk_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning
<jester-> mettiu: sudo apt-get install opensc pcscd libacr38u
<jester-> inouk_: dmesg  eposta nel pastebin
<inouk_> non so usare il pastebin spiegami
<mettiu> jester-, ok fatto
<jester-> !paste | inouk_
<ubot-it> inouk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mettiu: apri firefox
<mettiu> jester-, si
<mettiu> fatto, aperto
<inouk_> devo incollare un'iliade!
<jester-> mettiu: menu modifica preferenze
<mettiu> jester si
<jester-> mettiu: avanzate --> certificati
<mettiu> jester si
<jester-> dispositivi di sicurezza
<mettiu> jester-, SI SI apre un amaschera ok
<inouk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158140/
<jester-> clicca su CRS OKCSe clicca carica
<mettiu> jester-, non lo vedo...
<inouk_> io devo andare ma se tu puoi dare un'occhiata e dirmi cosa fare poi guardo il log stasera....ok?
<jester-> nel box di sinsitra non c'è?
<mettiu> jester-, NO
<jester-> mettiu: carica cosa ha fatto
<mettiu> jester-, cosa?
<jester-> l'ultimo passo che hai fatto
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158144/
<jester-> mettiu: intendo in firefox
<mettiu> dammi sito per caricare immagine per favore.
<jester-> !mage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mettiu> jester-, http://imagebin.org/271949
<jester-> mettiu: pigia carica
<jester-> esce un box
<mettiu> jester si
<mettiu> nome modulo, e nome file modulo
<jester->  CRS PKCS#11
<mettiu> dove nel modulo ??
<jester-> nel box che si è aperto dopo clicato carica, ma la guida l'hai letta o aspetti che ti scriva gli stressi passi
<mettiu> lho letta, ma sinceramente non lo capita molto.
<jester-> non c'è da capire ma solo seguire
<mettiu> jester-, cosa metto nel nome file modulo?
<jester->  CRS PKCS#11
<jester-> adesso clicca sfoglia
<mettiu> si
<jester-> e vai in /usr/lib/
<jester-> e selezioni opensrc-pkcs11.so
<mettiu> jester-, non ce
<jester-> ls /usr/lib/opensrc-*
<jester-> inouk_: nell'iconsa di rete non vede le wifi?
<mettiu> mi dice che non esiste
<mettiu> impossibile accedere
<jester-> mettiu: spe
<inouk_> si nell'icona rileva la presenza di wifi
<jester-> in /usr/lib/opensc ?
<jester-> inouk_: quindi la scheda funza
<inouk_> ma quando vando a configurare la rete wireless non vede il router
<jester-> inouk_: rfkill list
<mettiu> jester-, ho openssh
<mettiu> no opensc
<inouk_> s0: phy0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no 1: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no
<jester-> mettiu: sudo updatedb
<jester-> inouk_: se fai connetti dall'icona?
<jester-> inouk_: se vede la wifi = vede il router
<mettiu> jester ok
<mettiu> fastto
<jester-> mettiu: locate opensc
<jester-> -
<jester-> pkcs11.so
<jester-> mettiu: locate opensc-pkcs11.so
<mettiu> ok
<jester-> vedere la risposta
<mettiu> /usr/lib/onepin-opensc-pkcs11.so
<mettiu> /usr/lib/opensc-pkcs11.so
<jester-> mettiu: allora c'è
<mettiu> prendo pin o nsc?
<jester-> mettiu: allora in nome modulo scrivi /usr/lib/opensc-pkcs11.so
<jester-> mettiu: no
<jester-> nome modulo CRS PKCS#11
<jester-> mettiu: in nome file /usr/lib/opensc-pkcs11.so
<mettiu> jester-, ok caricato
<mettiu> adesso dovrebbe essere apposto?
<jester-> mettiu: ok e chiudi
<jester-> mettiu: il lettore carta dovrebbe funzionare in firefox andando sul sito
<mettiu> ok grazie ciao
<mettiu> jester-,  sto provando a fare questa "mappatura", perchè mi sembra molto interesante, ma non riesco , ti mando i linkl
<mettiu> http://www.claudioromeo.it/Joomla/index.php/informatica/160-linux-mappatura-delle-unit%C3%A0-di-rete-in-ubuntu.html
<mettiu> mappatura delle cartelle su un server, per poter accedere, leggere e scrivere senza spostare i file in locale, mi risolverebbe molti problemi ma non riesco...
<checco> ciao a tutti, ringrazio anticipatamente per il bel lavoro di assistenza ai neofiti e no che fate ogni santo minuto,
<checco> avrei una domanda, è da tempo che cerco di far funzionare il mio lettore cd e masterizzatore per fare qualche cd audio, me ho notato che qualunque cd o dvd metto non mi funziona bene, come faccio a capire il problema se è hardwere o software?
<checco> avrei una domanda, è da tempo che cerco di far funzionare il mio lettore cd e masterizzatore per fare qualche cd audio, me ho notato che qualunque cd o dvd metto non mi funziona bene, come faccio a capire il problema se è hardwere o software?
<checco> scusate lo spamm
<BlacKira92> ciao ragazzi, non riesco a montare una scheda sd collegata al lettore interno al mio pc asus (ubuntu 13.05) qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<checco> blackira92, ci dovrebbe essere un ingresso a questo scopo, se hai un notebook di solito viene coperta da una plastica estraibile
<BlacKira92> checco, no la scheda sd è già inserito nel lettore del notebook è ubuntu che non la monta
<BlacKira92> checco, e in /dev trovo solo sda ed sdb che sono hard disk interno ed esterno del mio pc
<checco> vai in terminale e digita lusub  e vedi se la legge
<BlacKira92> checco, ecco l'output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6158509/
<checco> qualcuno invece puo rispondere alla mia precedente domanda per favore???
<BlacKira92> checco, scusa ora devo andare appena torno si continua ;)
<checco> io pero purtroppo non mi ricordo il comando da terminale per montarla, ma con una ricerca mirata puoi farlo tu stesso
<checco> ok ciao
<checco> qualcuno per favore mi aiuta a capire se il mio lettore - masterizzatore funziona , tramite un comando? o qualche dritta'?
<Pas> Salve premetto che sono un neofita... ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 e ho materizzato il file ISO. domanda: come facio a far partire l'installazione?
<Pas> Grazie a tutti
<ghitax71> ciao a tutti
<ghitax71> perché nel mio pc con Ubuntu 13.04  il boot avviene in modalità testuale? ho installato diversi temi di   plymouth
<ghitax71> può essere che la risoluzione è troppo alta? 1920?
<ghitax71> ho selezionato un altro tema  con sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, su una macchina virtuale funziona ma nel mio pc principale no
<ghitax71> utilizzo i driver proprietari nvidia, può dipendere da questo?
<Natalie> Ciao
<Natalie> Volevo installare Edubuntu su un pc donato alla scuola con installato Scentific linux cern di cui non ho la password
<Natalie> Il cd di installazione non parte, ma funziona perchè l'ho provato su un altro pc con OS Windows
<Natalie> Sul pc donato invece legge da cd per un po di secondi e poi parte il linux che voglio sostituire
<Natalie> Qualche consiglio?
<Natalie> Il dvd su cui ho masterizzato la iso di edubunto funziona, l'ho testato
<Natalie> Se nel pc metto un dvd di installazione di windows parte l'installazione
<Natalie> Se nel PC metto il DVD con Ubuntu invece no ... ma come mai?
<Natalie> Forse perchè nel pc è già installata una versione di linux e ubuntu si rifiuta di partire con l'installazione?
<Natalie> Tutti impegnati?
<Natalie> Va beh pazienza buona giornata a tutti
<mibofra> Natalie: spetta xD
<birba_> qualcuno mi sa dire come usare transmission xfavore?
<mibofra> E dai xD
<mibofra> birba_: certo
<mibofra> birba_: intanto avvia l'applicazione
<birba_> ok
<mibofra> birba_: fatto?
<birba_> si fatto avviata
<mibofra> birba_: hai un torrent?
<birba_> no ora provo a cercarlo
<mibofra> Ok
<birba_> ok mi ha kiesto se aprirlo con transmission e gli ho dato ok
<mibofra> Perfetto
<mibofra> Aggiungilo così per com'è
<birba_> quindi è un gestore di file torrent?
<mibofra> birba_: i downloader dei file hai quali sono associati
<mibofra> Oltre a gestire i torrent
<lauda0208> hi
<libero> salve qualcono che puo aiutarmi ad istallare ubuntu su windows 8 con efi
<lauda0208> ciao, come si fa a passare da interfaccia grafica a riga di comando?
<mibofra> lauda0208: parli della tty?
<mibofra> ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4/5/6 , ctrl+alt+f7 è l'interfaccia gtafica
<mibofra> *grafica
<mibofra> Se no usi un semplice emulatore di terminale
<lauda0208> grazie mille.
<mibofra> prego figurati
<lauda0208> ancora una domandina; qual'è la password di default dell'utente root?
<OverMe> l'utente root è disabilitato
<akis24> ciao
<OverMe> !root | lauda0208
<ubot-it> lauda0208: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<lauda0208> grazie, molto gentili
<Matt_91> OverMe: venuto in mente qualcosa? :)
<inouk_> sono riuscita ad far riconoscere la scheda wireless al pc ma non vede il router, cosa faccio?
<Matt_91> inouk_: dimestichezza con il terminale?
<OverMe> Matt_91, macchè
<inouk_> si ma in questo momento non ho il pc in questione sottomano...
<Matt_91> OverMe: che cavolo potrei fare(escluso comprare altro pc :) )
<Matt_91> inouk_: come fai a sapere che la scheda è riconosciuta?
<inouk_> perchè qualche ora fa con il pc in questione ho provato con un tuo collega di chat a verificare ed era tutto a posto
<inouk_> e lo era!
<Matt_91> inouk_: non ho colleghi io in irc XD
<adc> salve
<inouk_> intendevo un collega nel senso di uno pratico come te che si è dato disponibile ad aiutarmi!
<Matt_91> inouk_: comunque senza pc non si fa niente
<inouk_> :-)
<Matt_91> inouk_: ;)
<inouk_> immaginvo
<inouk_> riprovo stasera
<inouk_> grazie
<inouk_> ho dovuto reinstallare kubuntu per blocco di boot dopo aggiornamento di non so cosa (non l'ho fatto io)
<inouk_> tutto funzionava benissimo ho configurato da sola
<inouk_> ma ora inizialmente la scheda non era abilitata (forse mancavano i driver) poi li ho scaricati
<inouk_> ma nella configurazione con interfaccia grafica ho visto che non rileva il router
<inouk_> e non so cosa fare!
<adc> scusa
<Matt_91> inouk_:  se la scheda va lo deve vedere per forza, se sei nel "raggio d'azione"
<adc> posso
<adc> chiedere
<Matt_91> !domanda | adc
<ubot-it> adc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<inouk_> infatti mi sembra molto strano....nell'interfaccia grafica il router è visto con un pixel verde
<inouk_> ma non compare
<adc> spedite ubuntu a casa?
<akis24> adc:  scaricarlo no ?
<adc> non ne ho la posibilita'
<OverMe> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/richiedi-cd
<akis24> adc:  comunque non spediamo noi qui
<adc> esiste un derivato minimale di ubuntu?
<Matt_91> adc: non per farmi i cavoli tuoi, ma in che senso non hai la possibilità?
<adc> non ho i GB che servono
<Matt_91> adc: potresti provare a vedere se hai un hotspot gratuito vicino a casa....
<adc> io sto tipo nel deserto
<adc> piu o meno quanti GB servono?
<akis24> 1  e anche meno  adc
<adc> ma di meno?
<adc> a me serve solo l essenziale
<akis24> adc poi sai usarlo da terminale ?
<adc> certo
<adc> imparero'
<akis24> adc: dovresti imparare in fretta subito dopo installato la versione minimal ti tocca scaricare aggiornamenti notevoli ..
<adc> tipo
<akis24> adc manca parecchia roba diciamo :) qualche centinaio di mega almeno se non di piu'
<adc> va bene
<akis24> adc: scegli a piacere tuo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Matt_91> adc: pure io, ed uso un hotspot per connettermi, io però abito dove c'è heidi XD
<Matt_91> adc: guarda, non si sa mai ;) http://www.futur3.it/sitofreeluna/freeluna-punti
<Wolfy17> Buon pomeriggio, posso chiedere come fare per l'upgrade alla beta version 13.10? Dal gestore aggiornamenti non risulta nulla
<Matt_91> Wolfy17: visto che non ti vedo esperto, lascia perdere, aspetta la stabile
<adc> cos e' dd cloning?
<Wolfy17> In realtà ci so fare con i pc, solo che non so come passare il 13.10 proprio perché non è ancora quella stabile
<Ghitax> qualcuno può darmi una mano su un problema che riscontro con  ubuntu-builder?
<Wolfy17> A me ubuntu builder non si + mai avviato, ma poi ho reinstallato tutto il sistema. Potrei aiutare
<Siradh> ragazzi ho un problemino......voglio rendere eseguibile un programma spuntando l'opzione nelle propietà del file...solo che quando clicco......mi si toglie lo spunto!!come fare per togliere questo poblema?
<Wolfy17> che estensione ha?
<Wolfy17> Siradh, se mi dici l'estensione posso risolvere
<Siradh> .jar
<Wolfy17> prova ad avviare da terminale (trascinalo nella finestra)
<Siradh> provo
<Siradh> permesso negato mi da!
<Wolfy17> uffa, hai detto che non riesci proprio a mettere la spunta o che quando provi ad avviare poi scopri che scompare?
<Ghitax> ciao Wolfy17 sto provando a creare una versione personalizzata di ubuntu, partendo da lubuntu. ho rimosso l'impossibile e ho installato gnome-shell, ma le rogne più grosse sono nel personalizzare plymouth e grub
<Siradh> si esatto wolfy
<Wolfy17> sidrah, prova con questo da terminale cd /PERCORSO/CARTELLA (prova a mettere sudo cd se non va) Per entrare nella cartella dove si trova il file. e poi  java -jar nomeapplicazione.jar per lanciare
<Siradh> quindi che faccio??
<Siradh> quindi che faccio
<Siradh> quindio che faccio
<Wolfy17> Ghitax, premetto che non so molto di builder, però che problemi stai avendo?
<Siradh> quindi che faccio
<Matt_91> Siradh: http://www.sitesolution.it/software/help/java/
<Matt_91> Siradh: guarda il paragrafo Non si avvia - Blocked
<Matt_91> Siradh: e non spammare nel canale, se no ti bannano
<Ghitax> dal terminale di ubuntu-builder do i comandi per impostare il mio tema  ma non li prende  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ghitax> e poi sudo update-initramfs -u
<Ghitax> utilizzando lo stesso criterio in una virtual machine
<Ghitax> invece ha installato e impostato il tema da me sceltop
<Siradh> non va
<Wolfy17> Sidrah, qui http://user94.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/lanciare-eseguibili-jar-su-linux/
<Wolfy17> Ghitax non so come mai, possibile che ci siano configurazioni diverse tra computer e VM
<Wolfy17> ?
<Ghitax> mi chiedo se dal terminale di ubuntu-builder  è possibile lanciare comandi di configurazione
<Siradh> grazie funziona!!!
<Ghitax> tipo gconftool-2
<Wolfy17> Bene Sidrah ha risolto XD Ghitax, prova, io non ci ho mai provato ma in questi casi bisogna provare in tutti i modi più assurdi possibili, e a volte scopri che il problema era una cavolata
<Wolfy17> Ghitax, potresti provare nel forum, hai già cercato?
<Ghitax> ci sono diverse guide su ubuntu-builder, ma non si soffermano sulla personalizzazione di plymouth
<Ghitax> la fanno molto semplice :-D
<Ghitax> la cosa strana è che nella distribuzione instalalta (in una macchina virtuale) do i comandi con cui installo il tema, lo seleziono e ricreo initramfs e funziona
<Ghitax> quindi il tema in sé non dovrebbe essere un problema
<Ghitax> la tragedia si consuma in ubuntu-builder
<Wolfy17> ma da ubuntu builder puoi salvare una iso della personalizzazione giusto? quindi perché non provi a lavorare solo sulla macchina virtuale e poi a lavoro finito provare sul sistema?
<Wolfy17> correggimi se sbaglio per favore, sto azzardando ipotesi
<Ghitax> tu dici di installare ubuntu builder nella< macchian virtuale?
<Wolfy17> sì, è lavorare su macchina per poi testare il lavoro completo su computer
<Wolfy17> *e
<Ghitax> se da ubuntu builder faccio la iso e poi la avvio in una macchina virtuale mi compare plymouth in modalità testuale (es... ubuntu 13.04)  e non mi parte il tema, invece su una macchian di virtual box, dove ho installato la iso ho dato i comandi sopra menzionatie il tema se l'è preso
<Ghitax> ma come faccio a riportare in una  iso la distribuzione corrrente????
<Ghitax> credo che quello sia un altro software
<Ghitax> credo sia remastersys
<Wolfy17> io ho usato clonezilla, ti crea una .iso completa del sistema
<Wolfy17> potrebbe essere una soluzione? ovviamente, devi avviare clonezilla dal boot con CD per avviarlo http://clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<Ghitax> non l'ho provato, ma clonata la iso ti da la possibilità di  avviare la iso come live cd ?
<Ghitax> e una volta avviata ti permette di installarlo dal desktop?
<Wolfy17> forse sì
<Ghitax> ok, ci do un occhiata e ti faccio sapere
<Ghitax> grazie intanto...
<Wolfy17> devi provare, crea la iso per backup, dovrresti vedere le opzioni avanzate :)
<Wolfy17> di nulla, visto che non so se mi loggherò sulla chat, se ti serve qualcosa puoi scrivermi a manuhrakshagmail.com (scusa per la mail complicata) :D
<Wolfy17> c'era una chiocciola, che la chat non decodifica pare
<Ghitax> se la distro prende quota tra il pubblico ti menziono nello splash screen :-D
<Ghitax> questo è lo splash screen http://imagebin.org/271991
<Matt_91> Ghitax: fatta tu la grafica?
<Ghitax> si, sono un tuttologo...
<Ghitax> a buon render el amia email è ghitax@gmail.com
<Wolfy17> GRANDE GHITAX! XD
<Wolfy17> Bellissimo splash, mi piace! Posso provare la distro? :)
<Ghitax> ma siamo alla fase alfina
<Ghitax> :-D
<Ghitax> cmq
<Wolfy17> lo so :)
<Ghitax> l'idea di base è creare una lubuntu spogliata di tutto + gnome shell + docky come pannello di comandi
<Ghitax> + conky sulla destra per l'orologio etc,,,
<Ghitax> il tutto farcito con i programmi che utilizzo abitualmente
<Wolfy17> Bello! :) io non so far funzionare docky
<Ghitax> stasera mi scervello sui questa cosa dello splash screen e domani metto il link in un mio server così lo scaricate, così installo anche conky e metto qualche sfondo bello da vedere
<Ghitax> adesso ti mando una immagine di quello che vorrei diventasse
<Wolfy17> Bene, ma dovresti mandarmi il link via mail o facebook se lo usi, sono https://www.facebook.com/ManuChiarellowolf
<Ghitax> daccordo
<Ghitax> aspetta
<Ghitax> http://imagebin.org/271995
<Wolfy17> comunque parlavo del server dove caricherai la distro :)
<Ghitax> si ho capito
<Ghitax> adesso ti aggiungo su facebook
<Wolfy17> Ok, Mi piace un sacco Ghitax, davvero :)
<letizia> salve ragazzi, non riesco a capire perchè xubuntu manda i video di youtube a scatti
<Ghitax> vediamo quello che ne esce fuori, diciamo che è un esperimento per imparare un po' linux
<Ghitax> mi sono convertito in via definitiva da qualche mese a linux
<Ghitax> e ho posato win8
<Wolfy17> Già, una cosa assurda che non riesco a fare è impostare il software center per aprire i link APT da firefox -_-
<Ghitax> mi piacerebbe sviluppare per linux, ho visto che c'è gambas, per me che vengo da .NET potrebbe essere un modo per entrare senza traumi
<Wolfy17> Io voglio imparare a programmare, so fare molte cose ma le faccio combinando pasticci :)
<Ghitax> io ho sviluppato in Vb .NET e php
<Ghitax> adesso ho scoperto che con linux fai le stesse cose di windows, ma meglio
<Ghitax> l'ultima impresa che ho realizzato è creare un hotspot wi-fi
<Ghitax> grazie a linux, e da allora non sono più tornato indietro
<Wolfy17> io non riesco a trovare un modo per usare la banda larga fissa
<Ghitax> cos'è la banda larga "fissa"
<Wolfy17> è per questo che ho messo win8 su pc e Linux su HDisk esterno. Delle linea telefonica fissa, non mobile, uso un modem alice che richiede la banda larga
<Ghitax> ah... nel senso che non usi la chiavetta...
<Wolfy17> esatto
<Ghitax> vado a cenare... a più tardi... clonezilla l'ho scaricato, ma in fase di installazione compaiono le scritte in mainframe? con lo sfondo blu?
<Ghitax> un po triste questo... però
<Ghitax> ... dopo lo provo
<Alessandro_> Salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare la scheda wireless sul mio portatile in cui c'è installato lubuntu, scheda broadcom
<joker__> ciao a tutti chi mi da una mano
<mibofra> joker__, ciao
<mibofra> dicci il tuo dilemma :)
<joker__> ihihi
<joker__> allora ho istallato lubunto
<joker__> sul mio sistema
<joker__> e fino a qua tutto normale
<joker__> poi dopo che istallo metasploit
<joker__> mi da l'errore che devo essere un super utente per root
<joker__> e consensi vari
<mibofra> joker__, come lo installi?
<joker__> con il terminal
<mibofra> joker__, si con quale comando?
<joker__> sumo ecc
<joker__> non mi ricordo bene il codice
<joker__> completo
<enzotib> !enter | joker__
<ubot-it> joker__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<joker__> scusate
<joker__> mibo ci sei
<letizia> qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come faccio a sapere che tipo di architettura è il mio processore? grazie
<swissbox> letizia, che processore hai?
<letizia> intel pentium 4 2.53Ghz
<jok> ciao a tutti
<jok> chi mi puo aiutare
<swissbox> letizia,  i386
<jok> riguardo lubunto
<swissbox> !chiedi | jok
<ubot-it> jok: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jok> non riesco a istallare metasploit xke dopo che lo istallo non me lo fa aprire xke mi spunta un errore riguardo ha il permetto root
<letizia> scusa posso farti una domanda? e possibile che i video vadano a scatti con xubuntu e non con badhi? e pure installo sempre i codec o free o adobe f.p.
<swissbox> letizia, possono essere varie le cause...non solo i codec
<jok> swiss invece riguardo a me
<swissbox> letizia, hai provato con l'applicazione VLC?
<letizia> copiando url? intendi?
<swissbox> letizia, ah quindi il problema ti si presenta quando guardi i video dal browser?
<swissbox> jok,  prova a lanciarlo con sudo dal terminale
<letizia> si, non ditemi che è la rete perché ho provato si con Lan e sia con wi-fi /100 e 54 Mbit/s
<swissbox> letizia, quanta ram hai?
<letizia> 1 Gb velocità DDR sdram 333 mhz
<swissbox> letizia, scusami ma devo andare a cenare
<swissbox> secondo me comunque potrebbe essere un problema di risorse
<letizia> che tipo di risorse
<swissbox> o la cpu o la ram
<swissbox> e poi dipende sempre dalla qualità del video
<swissbox> certo che se li guardi in 1080p
<swissbox> scatta di sicuro
<drox_> Ragazzi non riesco più a vedere il lettore cd/dvd
<drox_> qualche idea?
<drox_> inserisco il cd o dvd e non mi monta più la cartella
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159855/
<drox_> enzotib: tu sai aiutarmi?
<Alessandro_> ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare una scheda wifi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Alessandro_
<ubot-it> Alessandro_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<drox_> cristian_c:  lo hai spaventato!!!
<mibofra> Ghitax, non sei quello di poco fa?
<Ghitax> mibofra: ciao si sono io
<mibofra> che volevi?
<Ghitax> stavo sclerando con ubuntu builder
<Ghitax> non riuscivo a impostare come splashscreen  il tema da me creato
<Ghitax> mibofra: sto ricreando l'iso e vediamo se funziona
<Ghitax> peccato che gnome shell non abbia una barra in alto dove far risiedere i programmi in esecuzione in background tipo radio tray
<cristian_c> !chat | Ghitax
<ubot-it> Ghitax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yury> hi
<yury> ciaooo
<jumx> sera
<mibofra> sera jumx
<jumx> ciao , novità?
<mibofra> jumx, riguardo a cosa?
<jumx> così in generale purchè non sia di politica.
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-27
<akis24> giorno
<Dig> mattiniero akis24??
<akis24> mica tanto Dig  :)
<Dig> akis24, beh se sei già sveglio, lavato, stirato, colazionato, hai fatto due giocate col doodle di google oggi...ti sarai svegliato almeno alle 6
<akis24> Dig: colazionato non ancora poi vado al bar comunque di solito mi alzo verso le 6 diciamo
<Dig> akis24, conosci l'SO Zorin?
<akis24> Dig: no mai usata a dire il vero
<Dig> non immaginavo ci fossero tutte ste derivate in giro
<Alessandro_> buongiorno, qualcuno sa come togliere tutto tutto il nero che compare intorno ad ogni elemento del cairo-dock?
<cristian_c> ?
<Alessandro_> c'è un rettangolo nero intorno alla barra ed intorno che nel suggerimento mi dice che si toglie lanciando compiz o metacity, ma non so cosa vuol dire
<cri> akis24: mi da processo 1794
<cri> ma non parte
<cri> fail gdm display manager
<akis24> cri reinstalla  gdm
<cri> ecco perche non mi piace ubuntu XD
<cri> troppe sminchiazzate
<cri> XD
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, posta uno screenshot
<akis24> cri: ma tu hai installato ubuntu gnome o altro e poi aggiunto gnome ?
<cri> messo ubuntu 13.04 unity
<cri> poi aggiunto gnome
<cri> o meglio eliminato unity e messo gnome
<akis24> cri: io avrei installato ubuntu-gnome  se volevo usare quello ..
<Alessandro_> mi chiedi gia tantissimo a postare uno screenshot
<akis24> chiediamo soldi dai ;)
<cri> kernel 3.8.0-30
<cri> gnome 3.8.1
<akis24> cri: quindi aggiunto ppa e installato il tutto giusto ?
<cri> si
<cri> sto ricontrollando
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<vlt> Ciao jester-
<jester-> cià vlt
<Aiutoooooo> perchè non funziona? http://pastebin.com/BzKXSUx6
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, spiega
<cristian_c> complimenti per il nick :P
<Aiutoooooo> ho installato cheese
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<Aiutoooooo> programma per fare le foto da webcam
<Aiutoooooo> ma quando lo avvio
<Aiutoooooo> non si apre
<Aiutoooooo> ed esce quella scritta
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, ma lo lanci sempre da terminale? Xd
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, comunque, hai aggiunto per caso ppa?
<Aiutoooooo> si, almeno da terminale so che errore mi restituisce
<Aiutoooooo> se lo faccio da icona non succede nulla
<Aiutoooooo> cosa è ppa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ppa | Aiutoooooo
<ubot-it> Aiutoooooo: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Aiutoooooo> booooh
<Aiutoooooo> probabile
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, controlla
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, ma lol
<Aiutoooooo> xD
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, non sai cos'è ma pensi di averne probabilmente aggiunti?
<cristian_c> ma lol
<Aiutoooooo> ahh
<Aiutoooooo> si si
<Aiutoooooo> dato che cheesee non funzionava
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, ecco, hai avuto la risposta che cercavi
<Aiutoooooo> ho travato un altro programma (che nemmeno questo funziona)
<Aiutoooooo> che voleva
<Aiutoooooo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/multimedia
<cristian_c> 12:54:56 <Aiutoooooo> non si apre <--- ppa
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, no, non ci siamo
<Aiutoooooo> ma ppa l'ho installato dopo aver visto che cheese non andava
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, credotu stia aggiungendo ppa a manetta
<cristian_c> con conseguenza di sistema sminchiato
<Aiutoooooo> mmm...
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, controlliamo se ce ne sono altri
<cristian_c> dato che non sai neanche cosa sono
<Aiutoooooo> repository aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> appunto
<Aiutoooooo> si si cosa sono lo so
<cristian_c> quanti ne hai aggiunti?
<Aiutoooooo> non sapevo avessero acronimo ppa
<Aiutoooooo> e chi si ricorda
<cristian_c> ma lol
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, e ti stupisci che non funziona niente?
<Aiutoooooo> non c'è un comando per vedere?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, sì
<Aiutoooooo> quale è?
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, ppa sono il male
<cristian_c> :)
<Aiutoooooo> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/YFHWamJB
<cristian_c> Aiutoooooo, togli il ppa che hai appena aggiunto
<Aiutoooooo> comando?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Aiutoooooo
<ubot-it> Aiutoooooo: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Aiutoooooo> ok
<Aiutoooooo> mo ci provo
<marco__> salve a tutti
<marco__> qualcuno potrebbe spigarmi perche scarico immagine iso ed invece sul mio pc arriva in rar ?
<jester-> marco__: perché sbagli qualcosa, che iso stai scaricando
<marco__> 13.04
<jester-> marco__: ubunu? 32 0 64 bit
<marco__> ubuntu 64
<marco__> anche le altre che avevo scaricato in precedenza sono diventati tutti rar
<jester-> marco__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ExPBoy> marco__, la scarichi da windows?
<marco__> si
<jester-> winz o non winz la iso ti scarica
<jester-> marco__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ExPBoy> e ma dipende poi che applicazione è associata
<ExPBoy> comunque è iso anche se la vedi rar
<jester-> marco__: fai visualizzare le estensioni dei files
<marco__> ho provato ma non vedo nessun file iso
<jester-> marco__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso  scarica la iso ma se non visualizzi le estensioni winz la prender un rar
<marco__> ma come potrei risolvere ? disistallando win rar ?
<jester-> marco__: che winz hai
<marco__> win 8
<jester-> marco__: apri explorer
<marco__> poi ?
<jester-> marco__: nella barra in alto c'è un'icona dalla quale lo puoi fare
<jester-> ola enzotib
<jester-> marco__: menu visializza
<jester-> visualizza
<jester-> cecca il box
<marco__> scusate ma è caduta la linea credo
<marco__> jester a quale pulsante ti riferisci ?
<jester-> marco__: menu visualizza
<marco__> poi ?
<jester-> marco__: abilata visulizza estenioni file
<jester-> sei cecato?
<marco__> non c'e
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> ma nel file manager
<jester-> hai presnte?
<marco__> si ok ci sono
<marco__> grazie
<marco__> posso chiedere secondo voi quale e la versione linux piu adatta wndows 8
<jester-> marco__: cioè?
<jester-> i due centrano come i cavoli a merenda
<marco__> ubuntu
<jester-> marco__: eh ma cosa intendi
<marco__> le versione piu compatibile cone softwear
<marco__> e la prima volta che mi avvicino al monto linux
<marco__> ed ho letto che molta gente ha grossi problemi per il fatto della efi
<jester-> marco__:  linux non è sostitutivo di winz ma alternativo come la magana e la moto, comuqe ci sono applicazioni appunto alternative. libreo office fa le vei di office per es
<jester-> !parogrammi | marco__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'parogrammi'
<jester-> !programmi | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<marco__> grazie jester cercherò di ducumentarmi meglio grazie mille
<jester-> marco__: piuttosto prova da cd senza installare per controllare su tutte pe periferiche funzano tipo la wifi
<marco__> ok grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<koko_> salve raga ho appensa installato ubuntu
<koko_> ma perche e troppo lento ? (HO ANCHE WINDOS) pero ho 2 HD...
<jester-> koko_: versione e su quale pc
<koko_> versione 2.00 ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> koko_: che cpu e quanta ram
<koko_> ram 1 gb
<jester-> cpu?
<koko_> intel(R)Pentium(R) 4CPU 4.40GHz
<jester-> koko_: per un pentium 4 e poca ram dovresti usare lubuntu
<jester-> koko_: lo puoi aggiungere con: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop e poi scegliere la sessione alla finestra di login
<koko_> Non sono pratico quindi non capisco quello che vuoi dire..
<jester-> koko_: lubuntu è ambiente grafico piu leggero,  per installarlo devi dare qual comando nel terminale o cercarlo nel software center  installa applicazioni
<koko_> prima che mi spieghi vorrei sapere com'e' lubuntu e quali sono le differenze?
<jester-> <jester-> koko_: lubuntu è ambiente grafico piu leggero,  per installarlo devi dare qual comando nel terminale o cercarlo nel software center  installa applicazioni
<jester-> koko_: il pc è obsoleto
<koko_> si lo so come potrei migliorarlo ?
<jester-> koko_: logico chè piu brutto da vedere
<jester-> tipo la bindi e la carfagnna
<jester-> koko_: te l'ho appena scritto sopra
<koko_> cioè, non conosco queste cose
<jester-> koko_: se non leggi
<jester-> <jester-> koko_: lubuntu è ambiente grafico piu leggero,  per installarlo devi dare qual comando nel terminale o cercarlo nel software center  installa applicazioni
<jester-> koko_: o scrivo male io
<koko_> ho capito ma se tu  mi dici bindi e la carfagnna io non capisco, credo che  ti esprimi male tu visto che ti sto dicendo di non conoscere queste
<koko_> cose..
<koko_> Ripeto, cosa potrei fare per poter installare Ubuntu????
<koko_> up alla cpu e alla ram ????
<koko_> Non riesco a cliccare su questo sito http://www.tomshw.it/ voi ci riuscite?
<jester-> koko_: hai detto di averla installate e che è lenta, o no
<Guest99681> ciao, c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest99681
<ubot-it> Guest99681: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest99681> mi serve un aiuto per modificare l'aspetto delle finestre con gnome
<jester-> Guest99681: cioè?
<Guest99681> volevo diminuire l'altezza della barra principale, se possibile
<Pinocchio> Ciao ragazzi, avrei un problema con ubuntu 9.04 che ho appena installato sul mio vecchio portatile, non si aggiorna ! devo scaricare l ultima versione dite?
<jester-> Pinocchio: 9.4 è vecchia assai e non piu supportata da anni
<Guest99681> per intenderci quella dove c'è il pulsante x
<jester-> Guest99681: di solito si cambia tema
<jester-> e se poi installi gnome-tweak-tool permette di piu
<koko_> si
<Guest99681> ok grazie
<koko_> ma io dico per farla andare senza problema che processore e che ram dovrei avere?
<Guest99681> installo e provo
<jester-> Guest99681: e ci sono dei temi da installare nel center
<jester-> cerca theme
<Pinocchio> ok, ma non mi fa scaricare la 13 dal sito! clicco il download spunto torrent e non esce nulla!
<jester-> Pinocchio: prendi la iso a 32 bit
<jester-> Pinocchio: se il pc è veci meglio xbuntu o lubuntu, che cpu ha e quanta ram
<Pinocchio> intel centrino 512 di ram!
<jester-> Pinocchio: direi lubuntu
<Pinocchio> okok grazie mille
<akis24> ciao
<jester-> Pinocchio: pia la 32 bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Guest99681> l'unico modo sembra essere cambiare tema
<Guest99681> ok per il momento sono a posto, grazie jester
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<kasar> scusate ho un hard disk formattato in WBFS con dentro copie di backups giochi nintendo Wii che non viene montato dal sistema, avete suggerimenti?
<akis24> kasar:  potresti usare credo QWBFS Manager dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<tonio_> buongiorno a tutti
<tonio_> non riesco a nascondere il grub all' avvio ed ogni volta devo premere un tasto per far caricare il s.o.
<tonio_> ho editato il grub togliendo il commento alla riga timeout ma al riavvio mi si ripresenta
<simo996> Ciao a tutti.
<mibofra> ciao simo996
<simo996> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi a installare ubuntu
<simo996> mi si e incasinato pure il layout della tastiera e non risco a scrivere come dio comanda
<mibofra> beh ma se vanno caspita
<mibofra> xD
<marco__> sera a tutti
<marco__> qualcuno mi puo dire se e possibile istallare ubuntu su disco esterno e poi poterlo far funzionare con windows 8 efi ?
<akhilleus> sera
<asimov64> ciao ho scaricato il programma wubi che si è installato correttamente ma al riavvio si carica windows e basta. wubi non ha effettuato nessun cambiamento.che posso fare?
<asimov64> a proposito il pc usa windows xp
<iam_keq> ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe darmi una dritta su come controllare la posta attraverso telnet?
<iam_keq> grazie in anticipo
<jester-> iam_keq: mi pare si possa solo inviare e telnet non è cosnigliabile
<mecu> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il grub che anzichè darmi la solita schermata con la scelta dei sistemi operativi, mi da una scritta tipo  "minimal bash...." . Ho provato a fare tutto quello che mi dice wiky-ubuntu sul grub dal ripristino a reinstallare il grub2 ma niente... solito minimal bash. Che posso fare? Grazie per l' attenzione
<mibofra> mecu: vedi qui
<mibofra> !grun
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grun'
<mibofra> !grun
<mibofra> E dai xD
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mecu> ecco... è quello che ho gia fatto piu volte ma nulla...
<mecu> sto pensando di reinstallare ma nn riesco a spostare un paio di cartelle con il live cd
<akhilleus> Sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-28
<xubuntuhelp> buonasera, cerco info su xubuntu, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie...
<akis24> giorno
<calyx> nessuno online ?
<akis24> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<calyx> scusa pensavo che essendo sabato...
<calyx> non riesco proprio ad istallare ubuntu su acer aspire v3 571g con windows 8
<akis24> calyx: credo il problema sia dovuto alla presenza di "uefi" magari se qualcuno legge è puo' aiutarti lo fara'
<akis24> calyx: se vuoi leggere http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<calyx> ora ho provato disabilitando efi e vediamo come va
<akis24> calyx: leggi prima cosi ti eviti problemi :)
<calyx> akis ho provato con quella giuda
<akis24> calyx: ok
<calyx> ma credo che questo acer abbia qualche altra diavoleria
<akis24> calyx: si avvia il disco di installazione da live ?
<calyx> si fino ad un certo punto
<akis24> calyx: e poi si ferma ? ti da' qualche messaggio di errore o altro ?
<calyx> non vede il mio ardisk
<calyx> totto ok fino al passo 6
<akis24> calyx: qui ti riguarda  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4410333
<calyx> ora guardo
<calyx> si avevo gia letto anche questo
<calyx> ci vorrebbe qualcuno che abbia avuto lo stasso problema con acer
<akis24> calyx: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=552162
<akis24> calyx:  a proposito lo hanno risolto con la guida postata precedentemente ...
<Dig> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con questa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6165850/  scheda audio. Potreste indicarmi una wiki corretta?
<calyx> ora sto riprovando con efi disabilitato
<calyx> ma ha risolto con un'altro acer non col mio stasso modello
<akis24> calyx: a parte che è quasi identico qui spiegano ancora meglio con video anche http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=552162
<akis24> Dig: il problema sarebbe ?
<Dig> akis24, non esce alcun suono, ma "graficamente" risulta. Ho provato a seguire un paio di guide in giro, ma niente di fatto
<akis24> Dig: provato con alsamixer da terminale ?
<Dig> akis24, si, è la prima cosa che ho fatto. Ho alzato tutti i volumi
<akis24> Dig: che versione di ubuntu ?
<Dig> akis24, Pulse audio meter mi mostra che il grafico che la musica sta "uscendo". 13.04
<Dig> akis24,  installata ieri mattina su una macchina per me nuova
<akis24> Dig: leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=413914
<inouk_> devo creare la connessione wifi ma, in modalità grafica, il router non è visto dalla scheda del pc
<inouk_> la connessione mi dice "rete nascosta".....
<inouk_> come fare per renderela visibile?
<Ab3L> inouk_: non ne sono sicuro, ma penso che devi entrare nei setting del router ed attivare il "broadcasting"
<Ab3L> inouk_: magari si chiama "annuncio rete" o qualcosa del genere.
<inouk_> ha sempre funzionato! Ho solo reinstallato Kubuntu per problemi dopo un aggiornamento
<inouk_> ed ora devo risistemare anche la rete
<Ab3L> inouk_: ma la rete era già nascosta prima? Ti ricordi se prima che reinstallassi kubuntu avevi dovuto scrivere a mano la SSID della rete, oppure se avevi scelto la tua rete direttamente dall'interfaccia grafica?
<inouk_> non avevo scritto niente
<inouk_> attivata la scheda ho ovviamente inserito la key di protezione
<inouk_> della rete e si è connesso semplicemente
<Ab3L> ma non hai dovuto riscrivere il nome della rete?
<inouk_> si credo di averla nominata proprio nella finestra dell'interfaccia grafica, dove se clicchi su "rete nascosta" puoi attribuirgli un nome
<inouk_> ho provato a resettarla ma non mi riesce
<Ab3L> inouk_: scusa una domanda sciocca, ma hai spuntato "Abilita rete" e "Abilita rete senza fili"?
<Dig> akis24, ma la mia scheda audio è rilevata giusto?
<inouk_> ricordami il menù dove sta che controllo
<akis24> Dig: si da quello che ho visto
<inouk_> credo di si ma non si sa mai
<Ab3L> inouk_: nel pannello, dove ci sta l'orologio (per intenderci) ci stà l'icona "Interfaccia WLAN". cliccala.
<inouk_> si ho trovato....
<inouk_> è tutto abilitato e nella finestra di modifica connessione di rete, alla rilevazione reti disponibili, non vede proprio nulla!
<inouk_> ma la scheda sarà funzionante? Ho avuto problemi per farla riconoscere al pc
<akis24> inouk_: prova da terminale a dare sudo iwlist scan e vedi se la rileva
<inouk_> ok
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inouk_> lo Interface      doesn't supporto scanning
<inouk_> eth0  Interface doessn't support scanning
<akis24> inouk_: segui qui e vedi se risolvi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4164676
<inouk_> provo
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> akis24, noti qualcosa di strano? http://imagebin.org/272151
<akis24> Dig: si  parecchie cose
<Dig> akis24, o bene, quindi mi devo concentrare su questo
<akis24> Dig: portati sui vari controlli dove sotto leggi mm e premi m in modo che diventi oo sotto
<akis24> 00 pardon
<akis24> Dig:  specie il master ..
<akis24> Dig: spostati sui vari controlli ovviamente con le frecce della tastiera
<Dig> akis24, fatto http://imagebin.org/272152
<akis24> Dig:  esci e prova
<Dig> devo riavviare?
<akis24> Dig: non credo
<akis24> controlla volume adesso
<Dig> akis24, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=272153
<Dig> akis24, ancora nulla
<akis24> Dig: prova a cambare output audio e vedi che fa'
<Dig> akis24, dove c'è scritto "scegliere un dispositivo per l'uscita audio"?
<akis24> Dig: e sopratutto dvresti avere opzione per audio esterno  prova a cambiare il profilo sotto
<akis24> Dig: si
<Dig> akis24, mmm niente . Il riavvio dopo lo smanettamento dell'alsamixer credi sia inutile?
<akis24> Dig: il mio http://imagebin.org/272154
<akis24> prova a riavviare dai
<akhilleus> ciao
<Dig> akis24, niente di fatto. Ti ringrazio tanto per l'aiuto, ma non posso più dedeicare tempo a questa scheda. mi devo mettere a lavorare.
<akis24> Dig: seleziona uscita analogica ..ok
<Dig> akis24, ok, grazie ancora. ti aggiornerò
<akis24> ok
<lord_micidial> ragazzi qualcuno mi saprebbe suggerire come controllare laposta da telnet?
<pdn> ciao
<Guest13477> ciao
<akis24> lord_micidial: se ti è utile.. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=296654
<pdn> posso fare alcune domande su remmina?
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdn>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<inouk_> come attivare i driver di scheda Broadcom 4312 ?
<inouk_> mi segnala di consultare i file di registro /var/log/jockey.log
<inouk_> ho letto che le Broadcom spesso danno problemi
<inouk_> ed ho scaricato un altro pacchetto driver
<inouk_> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<inouk_> ma come installare questi driver?
<inouk_> qlc che mi aiuta?
<lord_micidial> grazie akis24
<inouk_> come scaricare pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source??
<inouk_> come scaricare pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source??
<inouk_> come scaricare pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source??
<inouk_> come scaricare pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source??
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ci sono problemi ad usare il fat32 su linux?=
<inouk_> come scaricare pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source??
<akis24> inouk_:  da synaptic
<inouk_> non riesco ad attivare la mia scheda Broadcom 4312
<inouk_> aggiorno i driver ma mi dice che non riesce ad attivarli
<inouk_> e di guardare il file log
<akis24> inouk_: la domanda prima era [11:26:02] <inouk_> come scaricare pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source??
<inouk_> ho trovato questa indicazione sul forum e cercavo di seguirlo
<inouk_> ma non riesco a scaricare il pacchetto e a procedere
<inouk_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<akis24> inouk_: verificare che sia abilitata la componente restricted dei repository di Ubuntu.
<inouk_> si è abilitata
<akis24> inouk_: apri il gestore dei pacchetti o synaptic come vuoi chiamarlo tu ..
<inouk_> ok
<akis24> inouk_: nella ricerca sopra inserisci bcmwl-kernel-source
<inouk_> e lo scarico?
<akis24> inouk_: visto che ti serve  era quello che volevi o no ?
<inouk_> credo di si!
<akis24> inouk_: metti la spunta e  applica e verra' scaricato e installato
<inouk_> sto procedendo, speriamo non succeda altro!
<akis24> non scoppia nulla :)
<inouk_> è una settimana che cerco di risolvere...
<inouk_> ho dovuto reinstallare Kubuntu perchè dopo un aggiornamento di piantava il boot
<inouk_> ma la scheda non ne vuole sapere di funzionare!
<akis24> mi assento dieci minuti inouk_  ...
<inouk_> ok
<inouk_> perchè ancora rete nascosta dopo aver sistemato scheda, connessione e quant'altro?
<inouk_> non so più che fare...
<jessica_> ciao SOS i video si face non sono fluidi, perchè?
<akis24> inouk_:  hai instalalto e riavviato ?
<akis24> installato*
<inouk_> si sono riuscita ad attivare i driver
<jessica_> si blocca per poi riprendere, e poi si riblocca, con windows non mi accade
<inouk_> ma la rete rimane nascosta
<akis24> jessica_: che browser usi ?
<jessica_> cromium e firefox
<jessica_> lo fà con entrambi
<akis24> inouk_: disinstalla tutto e prima leggi qui poi installi .. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=539375
<akis24> jessica_: che tipo di video  ? connessione lenta per caso ?
<inouk_> l'ho giò fatto
<inouk_> e rifatto!
<jessica_> connessione è con alice 7 mega
<jessica_> la connessione non c'entra, o se no anche con windows avevo lo stesso problema
<inouk_> ho riprovato mi dice impossibile scaricare pacchetti
<shez_01> salve ho degli errori nel mounting di alcuni harddisk con ubuntu 13.04 ricevo questi errori qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shez_01> ecco gli errori : http://pastebin.com/QchHzDnd
<shez_01> salve ho degli errori nel mounting di alcuni harddisk con ubuntu 13.04 ricevo questi errori qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shez_01> ecco gli errori: http://pastebin.com/QchHzDnd
<mibofra> Uhn
<mibofra> *uhm
<mibofra> shez_01: hai installato ubuntu su lvm cifrato?
<shez_01> mibofra, ha installato in automatico...
<mibofra> shez_01: come lvm cifrato?
<shez_01> mibofra, lo si puo fare in fase di installazione di ubuntu...
<mibofra> shez_01, lo sapevo
<mibofra> shez_01, ma  non era chiaro se avevi deciso tu o ubuntu
<shez_01> mibofra, no ho scelto io, bisogna flaggare una casella
<mibofra> shez_01, ripeto non sono cose che non conosco
<mibofra> ma non si capiva da come ne parlavi
<mibofra> comunque shez_01 ora ti dico la mia
<mibofra> ubuntu con le partizioni criptografate in questa maniera ha sempre litigato
<mibofra> una swap criptografata da me ha fatto la stessa fine
<mibofra> ora
<mibofra> abbiamo due alternative
<mibofra> 1)reinstalli tutto criptografando magari la sola home
<shez_01> mibofra, oppure?
<mibofra> 2)rifare la mappatura delle partizioni criptografate dal dvd/usb live di ubuntu
<shez_01> la seconda opzione...
<mibofra> o se non otteniamo l'accesso dalla live alla root criptgrafata
<mibofra> *criptografata
<mibofra> dalla modalità di ripristino
<mibofra> shez_01, allora avvia la live
<shez_01> mibofra, eventualmente reinstallo...
<shez_01> mibofra, ok
<shez_01> mibofra, poi?
<mibofra> shez_01, dai in un terminale sudo blkid e postami il risultato su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_01> mibofra, http://pastebin.com/0cNKLJ1V
<mibofra> shez_01, vedi se riesci a montare il device criptografato
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mibofra> dovrebbe chiederti la password
<Aizram> ciao :D
<danix> Ciao ragazzi, ho un asus n56vz , un notebook abbastanza potente ma con ubuntu la temperatura sale molto rispetto a windows e la batteria dura pochissimo, installando xubuntu o lubuntu potrei ottenere miglioramente sulla temperatura e sulla batteria ?
<shez_01> mibofra, http://pastebin.com/nYHUFzyE credo che debba creare un un punto di mount, giusto?
<mibofra> danix, beh possibile dovresti provarli in live prima
<mibofra> shez_01, il punto di mount è /mnt
<mibofra> certo se scrivi /mn
<mibofra> shez_01, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<danix> mibofra, in live si ottengono le stesse prestazioni dell-installazione tradizionale ?
<mibofra> danix, no ma le temperature non cambiano
<mibofra> danix, magari ti avvicini con una live usb
<shez_01> mibofre, http://pastebin.com/x0gijNnQ
<danix> ok, invece la compatibilita hardware e- la stessa ?  tipo scheda grafica , luce tasti tastiera etc
<mibofra> danix,  anche qui potrebbe esserci qualcosa che sulla live va ed installata no
<mibofra> ma solitamente se va la live nel 99% di casi va anche il sistema installato
<mibofra> shez_01, vedi se gparted lo vede e prova a montarlo da li
<mibofra> o al limite da nautilus il gestore dei file
<mibofra> che chiami con nautilus dal terminale
<mibofra> o dall'icona a forma di cartella in alto a sinistra della dash sotto quella di ubuntu
<danix> Io adesso scrivo dalla live di lubuntu ed i tasti fn+ non funzionano , mentre con ubuntu funzionano perfettamente, posso concludere che con lubuntu non funzionernno neanche dopo l-installazione
<mibofra> danix, vedi con xubuntu
<mibofra> danix, parliamo comunque della stessa serie di derivate vero?
<mibofra> tipo ubuntu 13.04 lubuntu 13.04 xubuntu 13.04
<danix> la live di lubuntu e- la 13.10 mentre ubuntu e- la 13.04
<danix> 13.10 beta 2
<mibofra> danix, prova lubuntu 13.04 che ancora è stabile
<mibofra> so che sta per uscire la 13.10 ma appunto per questo ancora deve finire di essere rifinita
<mibofra> danix, se no metti la lts 12.04 ed aspetti che esce l'altra lts e fai l'avanzamento da lts a lts
<danix> con la lts ho dei problemi di compatibilita- con i tasti tastiera e con la luminosita- questo perche- il pc e- nuovo e alcuni bug sono stati risolti dopo la 12.04
<shez_01> mibofra, sembra vederla... http://imagebin.org/272181
<danix> cmq provero- adesso con la 13.04
<mibofra> shez_01, allora nautilus dovrebbe vederla
<mibofra> aprila con quella
<mibofra> apri nautilus e clicca sulla partizione criptografata
<mibofra> ti chiederà la pass
<mibofra> o la sblocchi dal gestore dischi
<mibofra> (hai aperto il gestore dischi non gparted :) )
<shez_01> mibofra, si la vede ma non ho tutte le funzionalità...
<Alessandro_> Ciao, è possibile installare lubuntu su un tablet?
<mibofra> shez_01, la monta?
<mibofra> basta che puoi accedere
<shez_01> mibofra, non la vede proprio
<shez_01> asp..
<mibofra> Alessandro_, attualmente solo pochi, e per la maggiore di quei pochi alcuni solo da ubuntu touch
<mibofra> shez_01, vedi nautilus la dovrebbe vedere
<shez_01> mibofra, quindi devo reistallare?
<Alessandro_> Io ho il tablet della tim, tim my tab, non credo quindi che per questo esista qualcosa
<mibofra> shez_01, se non la vedi proprio e non riesci a montarla con nautilus o il gestore dei dischi si
<shez_01> mibofra ok.. provo con gparted eventualmente reistallo.... grazie
<mibofra> shez_01, figurati
<mibofra> anche se prima vedrei con gnome-disks (il gestore dei dischi)
<mibofra> shez_01, che poi c'era qualcosa d'importante dentro?
<shez_01> mibofra, ho installato alcuni pacchetti ma niente di fondamentale
<shez_01> mibofra, ciao e grazie
<mibofra> prego figurati
<ronnyspd> salve a tutti, io ho installato ubuntu affianco a win8, domanda: se io formatto win 8 per reinstallarlo mi succede qualche cosa a ubuntu?
<ronnyspd> ce qualche uno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<ronnyspd> mi serve supporto please!!
<ronnyspd> ???
<ronnyspd> ce nessuno che saprebbe rispondere alla mia domanda?
<Luck> Hi, if i have 1gb of ram, i can use ubuntu?
<Luck> Se ho 1 gb di ram posso installare ubuntu?
<Luck> Se ho 1 gb di ram posso installare ubuntu?
<Luck> Se ho 1 gb di ram posso installare ubuntu?
<Luck> Se ho 1 gb di ram posso installare ubuntu?
<Guest16310> salve a tutti, io ho installato ubuntu a fianco a win8, se io formatto win8 per reinstallarlo, succede qualche cosa a ubuntu
<Guest16310> ??
<Guest16310> mi serve aiuto
<akis24> ciao
<drzinga> ragazzi come faccio a trasferire file da pc a ipad con linux 13.04 64bit=
<drzinga> ?
<mibofra> drzinga: uhm non mi viene in mente nessun tool
<mibofra> Chiesto a google?
<drzinga> si ma niente
<kasar> ciao a tutti, scusate come faccio a vedere nelle risorse del PC un hard disk con file system WBFS ? P.S. (in gestione disco il pc lo vede)
<mibofra> kasar, non c'è il gestore di WBFS ?
<kasar> mibofra non è questo il problema, ho trovato wii bck fusion ma il il pc non vede l'HD
<mibofra> uhm...
<mibofra> gparted?
<kasar> nemmeno lanciando wiibckmanager tramite wine
<kasar> gparted? di che si tratta?
<kasar> ah dimenticavo, l hard disk è da 500GB
<pepehot78> salve ho una domanda circa la creazione del disco d'istallazione, ho provato semplicemente a masterizzare la suite scaricata, ma inserendo il disco nel pc sul quale voglio installare ubuntu, non succede niente, come devo procedere?
<mibofra> kasar, il gestore di partizioni / hd
<mibofra> !iso | pepehot78
<ubot-it> pepehot78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pepehot78> scusa forse mi sono spiegato male, il mio problema non è masterizzare, il problema è che il disco in cui ho masterizzato la suite d'installazione di ubuntu, non viene riconosciuto come disco di avvio dalla macchina, quindi l'installazione non parte, ho provato anche con il generatore di dischi d'avvio, utilizzando una chiavetta, poi ho masterizzato l'immagine dalla chiavetta al dvd ma il risultato non è cambiato
<akis24> pepehot78: devi impostare il lettore come disco di avvio  o usb dipende da cosa usi
<kasar> mibofra, cerco e installo gparted , poi ti dico :-)
<mibofra> ok kasar :)
<pepehot78> naturalmante ho fatto anche quello ma il risultato non cambia
<akis24> pepehot78:  immagine masterizzata in quale modo ? con quale prg e quale opzione
<akis24> pepehot78: controllato md5sum della iso scaricata ?
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pepehot78> masterizzata con il generatore di disci d'avvio
<pepehot78> no!?
<akis24> pepehot78:  controllala
<pepehot78> come ?
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pepehot78> ok, provo
<kasar> mibofra, ho installato e aperto gparted e ora?
<mibofra> kasar, starei andando un attimo via
<akis24> kasar: solo due programmi gestiscono wbfs uno è questo QWBFS Manager  dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu  e pure ieri ti era stato detto ..
<mibofra> vedi se vedi la partizione della wii
<kasar> ragazzi tutt ora, anche dopo l'installazione di gparted l'hard disk wbfs non viene visto da ubuntu
<kasar> il problema non è il wbfs manager ma che non il sistema non riconosce il file system in questione
<kasar> ho trovato diversi software che ho gia' installato per gestire i bck su hd formattato wbfs
<kasar> mibofra, grazie cmq ti saluto alla prossima
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti :) (si lo so che sono le 17...)
<jodino> salve vorrei sapere come aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente
<boogeyman> buonasera a tutti
<boogeyman> ragazzi ho lubuntu 13.04
<boogeyman> ma dovrei agiornare il pdf
<boogeyman> *aggiornare il pdf viewer
<boogeyman> come devo fare??
<LoZioNe> jodino: da terminale dai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<boogeyman> ragazzi consigli per un buon pdf reader??
<LoZioNe> da Ubuntu softwere Center ne trovi di diversi
<LoZioNe> personalmente non credo pdf
<Dig> salve, ho un problema con una scheda audio, ho trovato una soluzione ma vorrei sapere l'opinione di qualcuno più esperto
<LoZioNe> chiedi,se qualcuno sa ti può aiutare
<boogeyman> grazie jodino
<boogeyman> lozione
<boogeyman> XD
<boogeyman> cmq ho optato per okular
<Dig> questa è la mia scheda audio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167547/  al momento è muta. Stamattina in chat abbiamo perso un'ora con Alsamixer ma niente da fare
<LoZioNe> ottimo anche lui
<boogeyman> ah un altra cosa
<boogeyman> perchè se aggiorno questa versione di ubuntu
<LoZioNe> Dig: scheda audio integrata nella NVidia?
<boogeyman> non parte più il GRUB
<LoZioNe> driver installati?
<Dig> ho trovato questa discussione e prima di mettere mano vorrei essere sicuro di non fare danni http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=441369#p3451775
<LoZioNe> grub!
<Dig> LoZioNe, si, è integrata
<LoZioNe> driver?
<Dig> LoZioNe, come li vedo?
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> http://imagebin.org/272197
<LoZioNe> da terminale dai: alsamixer
<LoZioNe> dai F5 e vedi tutte le periferiche
<LoZioNe> c'è?
<LoZioNe> Dig
<LoZioNe> Dig:
<Dig> LoZioNe, si
<Dig> LoZioNe, la maggior parte sono MM e al massimo
<Dig> LoZioNe, riavvio e torno
<LoZioNe> ok
<mac891> buongiorno ha tutti è da un paio di settimane che quando tento di eseguire l'aggiornamento della mia dis ricevo questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167637/ qualcuno sa come aiutarmi
<mibofra> eccomi
<Dig> LoZioNe, anch'io eccomi
<LoZioNe> Dig, terminale e dai alsamixer
<Dig> LoZioNe, fatto
<LoZioNe> pastebin
<Dig> LoZioNe, http://imagebin.org/272199
<LoZioNe> http://www.suseitalia.org/forum/hardware/harddisk-usb-da-120gb-ne-vede-solo-7453gbmibofra,tu che sai tutto mi potresti consigliare per questo?
<LoZioNe> mibofra, tu che sai tutto ^^ mi puoi consigliare per questo: http://www.suseitalia.org/forum/hardware/harddisk-usb-da-120gb-ne-vede-solo-7453gb
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> è da 120GB
<mibofra> e ne vedi "solo" 7453 di GB XD ?
<LoZioNe> si...ma ne vede 74
<mac891> riposto :P buongiorno ha tutti è da un paio di settimane che quando tento di eseguire l'aggiornamento della mia dis ricevo questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167637/ qualcuno sa come aiutarmi
<LoZioNe> ovvero l'hd interno collegato esterno che avevo prima...
<LoZioNe> Dig: le casse le hai collegate all'uscita del mic?!
<LoZioNe> Dig,
<Dig> LoZioNe, attendevo questa domanda con impazienza :P purtroppo no. E' nel Jack verde a destra del microfono
<LoZioNe> Dig, -.-"
<LoZioNe> con altri s.o. la scheda come si comporta?
<Dig> LoZioNe, ho montato la scheda madre, l'altro ieri e con un HD su cui ho installato direttamente Ub13.04
<Dig> LoZioNe, mai provato altro
<Dig> LoZioNe, se purgo e reinstallo Alsa potrei fare danni???
<LoZioNe> s.madre nuova?
<Dig> LoZioNe, purtroppo seconda mano
<LoZioNe> mmm...
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> potresti fare una prova creando una USB live
<LoZioNe> avviare linux da li e vedere come si comporta
<LoZioNe> (i driver se li carica automaticamente tanto)
<DaRcHaNgEl> che succede XD
<DaRcHaNgEl> chi purga le schede madri XD
<LoZioNe> se non va neanche da li "potrebbe" essere la scheda audio bruciata
<Dig> LoZioNe, ok, ho sempre una copia della live. La provo e per oggi basta
<LoZioNe> (se è integrata molto probabile)
<DaRcHaNgEl> mamma mia che ottimisti
<DaRcHaNgEl> potrebbe solamente essere disabilitata da bios -.-
<LoZioNe> al max prendi una scheda audio da poco da buttargli su
<Dig> LoZioNe, infatti. Naturalmente la scheda l'avevo provata...ma le casse non le ho mica attaccate
<DaRcHaNgEl> Dig: controlla le impostazioni del bios
<LoZioNe> Darchangel: a che pro disabilitarla da bios però?
<DaRcHaNgEl> se il vecchio proprietario aveva una scheda migliore
<DaRcHaNgEl> facile che la possa aver disabilitata
<LoZioNe> azz vero
<DaRcHaNgEl> ovviamente e una delle tante ipotesi che si possono fare
<DaRcHaNgEl> per il tuo problema
<Dig> il tizio che mi ha montato la scheda ha fatto l'aggiornamento del BIOS
<DaRcHaNgEl> aggiornando le impostazioni del bios si dovrebbe resettare di base
<eni88> ciao a tutti... come faccio a collegare il mio iphone 4 a ubuntu?
<DaRcHaNgEl> comunque guarda
<DaRcHaNgEl> che scheda madre hai preso
<mattia94> ciao
<mattia94> qualcuno che mi può aiutare sull istallazione
<Dig> avvio dalla live.
<Dig> grazie per l'aiuto LoZioNe e tutti gli altri. Buona serata e buona domenica
<LoZioNe> mattia94: chiedi,se qualcuno sa risponde
<mattia94> allora ho scaricato lubunto poi lo istallato sul cd
<mattia94> inserito nel pc vecchio window xp 2002 34bit
<mac89> ciao ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti della mia dis ecco il paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167637/ qualcuno sa rispondermi (scusate per il repost ma ho cambiato nome)
<mattia94> però l'istallazione dopo la lingua si blocca su inglese e dopo un pò continua a lampeggiare e non va avanti
<mattia94> in piu avevo provato anche su usb ma non funzionava niente
<bpietro> mac89, prova guardare i primi risultati di google 'apt restore package lists'
<LoZioNe> che versione di Lubuntu?
<mattia94> l'ultima
<mattia94> avevo scaricato prima xubunto ma era troppo pesante da mettere sul cd da 700mb allora optato per lubunto
<mac89> bpietro: grazie ora do un'occhiata anche se preferisco ddg.gg :-D
<bpietro> :)
<cristian_c> eni88, c'è una guida sl wiki francese
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *sul
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 34 bit, addirittura?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> mattia94, provato in live?
<mattia94> lubunto 13.04
<mattia94> in che senso in live
<cristian_c> lol
<mattia94> ?
<LoZioNe> live cd
<cristian_c> mattia94, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<LoZioNe> avvii una sessione solo da cd escludendo gli hd
<mattia94> perche era un pc che non riuscivo a connetere alla lan perche non compare piu però la scheda di rete funziona allora ho voluto istallare lubunto se poteva sbloccarmi quel problema
<mattia94> e in piu un sistema leggero si con cd
<mattia94> istallato
<mattia94> scaricato su un computer masterizzato e poi inserito nel pc xp 34bit
<LoZioNe> mattia94: apri il link e leggiti Live CD
<mattia94> ok :)
<mattia94> e poi ho fatto boot schiacciando f8
<cristian_c> mattia94, azz, 34 bit
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> il primo pc al mondo con i 34 bit
<mattia94> perche 34bit ha qualche problema?
<mattia94> e volevo dire 32
<mattia94> scusate
<cristian_c> eh, avresti un pezzo raro, se non l'unico sul pianeta
<mattia94> e vero
<mattia94> ahaha
<mattia94> e poi io avevo pensato di creare un server con questo pc ma forse sbaglio o può essere una buona idea?
<cristian_c> boh, può essere una buona idea
<cristian_c> mattia94, ma sai usare un server?
<mattia94> ehm non proprio so che i comandi sono a riga
<mattia94> però non so come si usano
<mattia94> e per quello che prima di istallare il server ubunto volevo provare versione desktop
<mattia94> e poi provare l'altra solo che non riesco ad istallare questa
<mattia94> ce arriva fino ad un punto poi si blocca
<cristian_c> mattia94, ma infatti non ho capito se gira in live
<cristian_c> XD
<mattia94> ce all'inizio si poi bho diventa tutto lo schermo nero e continua a lampeggiare il cursore del mousa
<mattia94> e non va avanti
<cristian_c> mattia94, a che punto arrivi con la live?
<mattia94> arrivo fino ad impostare la lingua e hai i 30 secondi
<mattia94> per impostarla
<mattia94> e proprio li non riesco a settare la lingua e allo scadere del tempo vedo lo schermo nero
<LoZioNe> la fa selezionare almeno?
<mattia94> no non riesco a selezionare
<cristian_c> mattia94, perché non riesci?
<mattia94> bho non so pensavo la prima volta che erano scariche le pile della tastiera cambiate ma quando arrivo li sia con le freccie o con i tasti F non riesco ad impostare
<mattia94> provato anche a schiacciar F1 help ma nulla
<cristian_c> mattia94, tastiera a filo?
<mattia94> no tutte senza fili
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mattia94, prova conc filo
<cristian_c> *con
<mattia94> poi il problema quando invece facevo l'istallazione schiacciando F12 dopo il riavvio
<mattia94> mi usciva copriract 1992-1994
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mattia94, prova con filo
<mattia94> ok proverò
<mattia94> ma per fare il bost
<mattia94> su xp
<cristian_c> mattia94, da bios
<mattia94> bisogna schiacciare f8 o f12
<cristian_c> mattia94, ma hai detto che il boot lo fa
<mattia94> si se schiaccio f8
<mattia94> se invece schiaccio f12
<mattia94> mi esce copriract
<cristian_c> va beh, l'importante è farla girare, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> quindi fai come suggerito
<mattia94> ok provo con tastiera con il filo
<cristian_c> in quel caso dovresti poter selezionare la linga
<cristian_c> *lingua
<mattia94> ma come programma lubunto funziona ? o meglio istallare altro
<cristian_c> non è un programma
<mattia94> ahh vero è un derivato
<mattia94> di linux
<cristian_c> mattia94, e non ti ho suggerito di installarlo
<cristian_c> mattia94, no
<cristian_c> linux non è un programma
<cristian_c> non è neanche un sistema operativo
<cristian_c> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<cristian_c> lol
<mattia94> aaha io pensavo sistema operativo linux al posto di windows
<mattia94> lol
<cristian_c> eh, sbagliato
<mattia94> ah capito
<mac89> trovo solo metodi per il backup e ripristino "apt restore package lists"
<mattia94> ma si può creare un server web e anche loggare ogni utente con pasword e id
<mattia94> ?
<mac89> bpietro: trovo solo metodi per il backup e ripristino "apt restore package lists"
<mattia94> ce sia per rete interna aziendale che rete web
<cristian_c> mattia94, sì, io un server web l'ho installato
<cristian_c> apache
<mattia94> ah bello e che computer servirebbe?
<cristian_c> mattia94, il mio
<cristian_c> no, scherzo :P
<mattia94> a ugualmente provato con la tastiera la lingua non cambia
<bpietro> mattia94, IMHO hai in qualche modo corrotto la lista pacchetti. guarda qua, se trovi qualcosa utile http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pkgadm.htm
<mattia94> continuato a schiacciare F1 o f2
<cristian_c> mattia94, l'ho installato tranquillamente sulla versione desktop di lubuntu
<mattia94> e dopo carica esce lubunto 13.04 in carico blu
<mattia94> poi diventa lo sfondo nero
<mattia94> e poi non va piu
<mattia94> ok
<cristian_c> mattia94, prova come ti ho detto con la tastiera a filo
<cristian_c> mac89, 19:37:28 <bpietro> mattia94, IMHO hai in qualche modo corrotto la lista pacchetti. guarda qua, se trovi qualcosa utile http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pkgadm.htm
<cristian_c> era destinato a te, immagino
<mattia94> perche tu credi che la lista pachetti era sbagliata?
<bpietro> si, ho sbagliato, mea culpa :(
<mattia94> ahaha mi arrendo a questo punto e proverò sull'latro computer
<cristian_c> mattia94, hai provato con la tastiera a filo?
<mattia94> si uguale
<cristian_c> mattia94, ah, ok, quindi si blocca alla schermata della lingua, giusto?
<mattia94> secondo me è il computer
<cristian_c> e non ci sono i controlli input
<cristian_c> mattia94, che pc è?
<mattia94> dopo il caricamento
<mac89> bpietro:  si ho modificato la lista ma non penso sia quella comunque ecco il file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167878/ (scusate se esco ed entro ma il pc mi crasha continuamente (un altro problema da risolvere :())
<mattia94> che esce lubunto 13.04 e quattro punti di caricamento
<cristian_c> quindi si blocca dove ho detto?
<cristian_c> mattia94, quindi vai oltre la schermata della lingua?
<mattia94> si
<cristian_c> mattia94, e poi dove si blocca?
<mattia94> prima è andato un pò oltre
<mattia94> alla prima volta
<mattia94> carica lubunto schermata azzurra con i 4
<cristian_c> mattia94, che pc è?
<mattia94> punti di carica e poi dopo un pò diventa nera e poi sparisce tutto
<mattia94> è un hp
<mattia94> del 2001
<cristian_c> quali caratteristiche ha?
<mac89> cristian_c: grazie per il repost ma il pc mi si spegne e devo continuamente riaccenderlo :(
<mattia94> ce un adesivo con scritto win blu
<mattia94> due masterizzatori
<cristian_c> mattia94, mi interessa cpu e ram
<cristian_c> *interessano
<mattia94> ah ok ram 1.99 gh
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> 1.99gh?
<mattia94> ram 434mb
<cristian_c> ah
<mattia94> ghr
<cristian_c> cpu?
<mattia94> cpu 2
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quale cpu?
<mattia94> core 2
<cristian_c> quanti ghz?
<mattia94> 1.99
<bpietro> mac89, procedimento lungo, io proverei mettere # al inizio di ogni riga nella lista degli pacchetti (uno per uno) per trovare che riga dà problemi
<cristian_c> 3 ghz?
<cristian_c> *2
<mattia94> si circa
<mattia94> è 1.99 è quasi 2
<cristian_c> mattia94, temo sia la poca ram
<mattia94> ahh ecco
<mac89> bpietro: va bene ora provo
<mattia94> e quindi meglio lasciar stare
<cristian_c> mattia94, quindi, o aggiungi ram oppure ti butti su un'altra distro
<cristian_c> ce ne sono di più leggere di lubuntu
<cristian_c> :)
<bpietro> mac89, e poi, trovando quella colpevole proverei fare di meno di quella (se è possibile)
<mattia94> e tu quale mi consigli per una ram cosi poca?
<mattia94> perche io non so molto scegliere
<cristian_c> mattia94, con bodhi linux dovrebbe farcela
<mattia94> ah ok e mi passi un link :)
<cristian_c> eh, non posso, qui siamo sul chan di ubuntu
<mattia94> ahh ok :) va bne
<cristian_c> mattia94, basta che vai sul sito ufficiale di bodhi linux
<cristian_c> e da lì scarichi
<cristian_c> mattia94, ubuntu è troppo per un pc così vecchio
<cristian_c> che ha più di 12 anni
<mattia94> ahh ora capisco
<mattia94> grazie adesso ci vado
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> buona fortuna
<cristian_c> :)
<mattia94> e invece per un pc del 2006/2007
<mattia94> può funzionare ubunto
<mattia94> normale
<cristian_c> mattia94, boh, dipende dalle caratteristiche
<cristian_c> ubuntu con unity ne dubito
<mattia94> quello ha 4mgh
<mattia94> di ram
<cristian_c> le derivate magari sì
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> 4 GB
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mattia94, provale in live
<mattia94> ok
<mattia94> graziee
<mattia94> ah e con un computer datato di 12 anni ci riesco a fare un server o meglio lasciar stare?
<cristian_c> mattia94, non vedo il problema
<cristian_c> mattia94, molti lo utilizzano come muletto
<mattia94> in che senso come muletto?
<cristian_c> mattia94, come server casalingo
<mattia94> ah ecco e a me servirebbe sia come cosa casalinga che aziendale
<mac89> bpietro: ho commentato tutti gli http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ma questa soluzione non mi piace proprio :-/ qualche altra idea?
<cristian_c> boh, intanto prova
<mattia94> ma il server ubunto è piu leggero o esiste server bodhi linux
<cristian_c> mattia94, no, bodhi linux è una distro per uso desktop ovviamente
<mattia94> ah ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> mattia94, ma magari serve per familiarizzare
<cristian_c> con linux
<cristian_c> mattia94, e una volta imparato, puoi installare debian server
<mattia94> ah capito
<bpietro> mac89, non tutti, ma uno e provare upgrade(o update), poi altro. Se li commenti tutti in un botto, sarebbe come non avere nessuna lista proprio. Per questo ho scritto che è un po' lungo
<cristian_c> o ubuntu server se lo supporta
<mattia94> ah ok
<mac89> bpietro: si li ho commentati uno per uno ma solo quando tutti erano commentati il problema e sparito
<mattia94> ugualmente grazie dei consigli :)
<bpietro> mac89, non so che cosa fare, mi dispiace
<cristian_c> mac89, che succede?
<mac89> le uniche rimaste attive sono security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu extras.ubuntu.com it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-backports
<mac89> bpietro: grazie lo stesso
<mac89> cristian_c: un secondo che creo il paste
<cristian_c> lol
<mac89> cristian_c: allora quando tento di eseguire gli aggiornamenti mi viene restituito il seguente errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167637/
<cristian_c> mac89, quei trattini non ci sono nell'output
<cristian_c> XD
<mac89> cristian_c: no non ci sono
<cristian_c> mac89, il sources.list è a posto?
<mac89> cristian_c:  ha qualche aggiunta ma lo commentata eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167965/
<cristian_c> mac89, ah, sminchiamento sistema da ppa
<cristian_c> capisco
<mac89> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> mac89, decommentali e vai di ppa-purge
<mac89> cristian_c: scusa l'ignoranza ma non ricordo come si fa il ppa-purge
<cristian_c> mac89, devi fare una ricerca per vedere come si usa
<mac89> cristian_c: ma scusa l'unico in più e quello di geany gli altri non sono quelli originali?
<cristian_c> mac89, sì, questo nel sources.list
<cristian_c> mac89, i ppa vanno però di solito in sources.list.d
<mac89> cristian_c: se sposto a mano i file contenuti nella cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d si può fare?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> mac89, quali file sono contenuti?
<mac89> cristian_c: questi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6168011/
<mac89> cristian_c: jitsi e towolf sono gli unici non commentati
<cristian_c> mac89, ah, ok, in pratica hai compromesso l'os
<mac89> cristian_c: in che senso citando il mitico verdone :)
<mac89> cristian_c: ho commentato tutti i file contenuti in source.list.d ed il problema si è risolto
<cristian_c> mac89, si è risolto?
<cristian_c> quando?
<cristian_c> 20:02:19 <mac89> cristian_c: allora quando tento di eseguire gli aggiornamenti mi viene restituito il seguente errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6167637/
<mac89> cristian_c: sudo apt-get update si ora do sudo apt-get upgrade e vediamo
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<mac89> cristian_c: niente errori, approfitto per porre un'altra domanda ogni tanto senza preavviso il pc si blocca e devo spegnerlo forzatamente da cosa può dipendere?
<cristian_c> mac89, 'ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio.'
<cristian_c> indizio XD
<mac89> cristian_c: forse non si è risolto e normale questo commento?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6168046/
<mac89> cristian_c: si lo so che sono di terze parti grazie per l'interessamento
<cristian_c> mac89, usa l'opzione --reinstall per quei 4 pacchetti
<cristian_c> mac89, tu l'hai domandato
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> 'da cosa può dipendere?'
<mac89> cristian_c: :-D per il secondo problema qualche idea?
<cristian_c> mac89, l'ho dett
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> credo sia connesso
<cristian_c> all'uso di ppa
<mac89> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ora ho capito quindi ad ottobre meglio mettere la nuova dist :-D
<cristian_c> mac89, no, è che dovresti stare alla larga dai ppa
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> fanno solo casino
<mac89> cristian_c: e lo so ma quando vedo un nuovo programma sono come un bambino con le caramelle devo provarlo :)
<cristian_c> mac89, ok, provalo, ma senza usare i ppa
<cristian_c> usa altri metodi
<cristian_c> non sporcare i repository
<mac89> come posso fare se non forniscono deb compilati?
<cristian_c> mac89, guarda che nei ppa ci sono deb compilati
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> quindi basta che installi direttamente il deb che ti serve
<mac89> intendi dire che ci sono i file deb, non somo mai riuscito ha trovare il link per il download in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ provero a cercare meglio :) sono un po troppo tonto :)
<cristian_c> mac89, :D
<cristian_c> mac89, poi, se hanno un sito ufficiale, tanto meglio
<cristian_c> XD
<mac89> grazie a tutta la comunità di ubuntu per l'aiuto ed in particolare cristian_c e bpietro ora me ne vado by
<cristian_c> ciao
<LoZioNe> domanda: Steam su Linux qualcuno lo usa? è valido? ho letto che trova parecchi giochi nativi per Linux
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, valido in che senso?
<LoZioNe> girano bene i giochi anche non nativi Uinx?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, i giochi non nativi non usano steam4linux
<cristian_c> nel senso, se vuoi giocare ai gochi non nativi, usa win
<LoZioNe> quello ok
<cristian_c> se vuoi giocare  ai giochi nativi, puoi usarlo sulla distro
<cristian_c> e bon
<LoZioNe> ma quello che mi chiedevo era se ne valeva la pena
<cristian_c> la pena cosa?
<LoZioNe> ad es.stavo vedendo EuroTruckSimulator2
<cristian_c> eh
<LoZioNe> su win ok
<cristian_c> c'è sia per win che per linux
<cristian_c> non capisco il problema
<LoZioNe> mi domandavo se esiste la versione nativa per linux o tramite steam viene emulato
<cristian_c> non viene emulato niente
<LoZioNe> cioè steam quando scarica un gioco è nativo Linux?
<cristian_c> è stato portato su linux in modo nativo
<cristian_c> loma è scritto nella descrizione
<cristian_c> del gioco
<cristian_c> quali os supporta
<cristian_c> e i requisiti hardware inoltre
<LoZioNe> Come farò a sapere se quel particolare gioco gira su Linux?
<LoZioNe> Il negozio di Valve ha una sezione per Linux: http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/ Viene inoltre aggiunta un'icona con il pinguino Tux ai giochi compatibili con Linux.
<LoZioNe> fico ^^
<cristian_c> sì
<LoZioNe> cmq come per tutti i programmi Win su Linux alla fine basta sempre lo stesso "trucco" ;)
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, http://store.steampowered.com/app/227300/?snr=1_7_7_230_150_2
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ?
<cristian_c>  Requisiti di sistema (Linux)
<LoZioNe> wine+portable version ;)
<cristian_c> quindi...
<intore> ciao a tutti. Sto riscontrando grossi problemi installando ubuntu, prima 13.04 e adesso 12.10 su un hp pavillon dv 6254eu. Con la 13.04 era lentissimo e lo schermo visualizzava righe, riquadri coloratii in giro per il monitor. Ho installato la 12.10 e il comportamento era pressochè uguale. Ho trovato queste indicazioni riguardo i driver della scheda video: http://www.geekitalia.it/2012/11/10/come-installare-i-driver-nvidia-304-64-su-ubuntu/ ma adesso al
<intore> riavvio vedo solo lo schermo viola con lo sfondo classico completamente vuoto. potete darmi un aiuto?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, e non so se funziona...
<LoZioNe> cristian_c però girano abbestia ^^
<LoZioNe> fidati ;)
<cristian_c> preferisco nativi
<cristian_c> senza wine
<LoZioNe> cristian_c : http://uppix.com/s-schermata552472b750014161b-png.htm
<LoZioNe> gira tutto :)
<V0dk4L3mm0n> LoZioNe: sei ubriaco?
<LoZioNe> V0dk4L3mm0n: non ancora...perchè?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> perche ti gira tutto.. pensavo..
<LoZioNe> lol
<LoZioNe> cmq portable gira ;)
<LoZioNe> forse è perche si ubriaca
<LoZioNe> Steam non si installa per colpa di una dipendenza -.-"
<mibofra> LoZioNe, quale?
<LoZioNe> mibofra: scarico il pacco da qua: http://software.opensuse.org/package/steam
<V0dk4L3mm0n> il pacco
<LoZioNe> e mi dice: nothing provides libgcc_s1-32bit >= 4.1.1 needed by steam-1.0.0.41-2.3.x86_64
<V0dk4L3mm0n> sono brutte le dipendenze eh
<LoZioNe> -.-"
<mibofra> LoZioNe, eh su suse la dep sarà ancora vecchiotta
<LoZioNe> quindi per ora ancora niente Steam...
<LoZioNe> steam installato tramite 1-Clik
<LoZioNe> lol
<mibofra> xD
<mintux> salve a tutti, vi chiedo una mano con lvm, ho una macchina dove ho installato linux, e la home è in una partizione lvm, spiego meglio, /dev/sda1 linux-swap (2gb), /dev/sda2 ext4 (os 20gb), /dev/sda3 extended, /dev/sda5 lvm2 pv (storage 276gb) su di quest'ultimo c'è una partizione di 200 gb dove c'è la mia home che trovo in /dev/mapper/storage-home, per mia necessità ora dovrò montare windows in dual boot :( (utilizzo di cad p
<mintux> vorrei poter diminuire la partizione utilizzata per la home e crearne una nuova, quindi diminuire la partizione e ridimensionare lvm
<LoZioNe> mintux: avvia una Live da cd e ripartizioni a piacere
<mintux> sono su una live :) ma per ripartizionare con gparted non riesco :/
<mintux> LoZioNe: ci sei?
<LoZioNe> si sorry
<LoZioNe> da live,gparted aperto e non ripartiziona?
<mintux> no scusa te, cmq praticamente da live su gparted non mi lascia modificare la grandezza della partizione dove c'è su la home
<mintux> forse dovrei ripartizionare direttamente lvm con lvm?
<LoZioNe> se sei in live cd le partizioni non dovrebbero essere montate e quindi modificabili
<LoZioNe> mintux: leggi qua:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<mintux> infatti però ti assicuro che non mi lascia, anche se faccio un df -h non mi dice che è montata, però in gparted ho scritto: | /dev/sda5 (con un simbolo di chave) | lvm2 pv | storage | 276.09 GiB | 200GiB | 76.09 GiB | lvm
<mintux> ok, ora leggo
<mintux> mmmm, non mi è molto di aiuto
<LoZioNe> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=418606
<mintux> LoZioNe: non ne vengo fuori :/
<LoZioNe> asp che provo a cercare qualcosa
<mintux> LoZioNe: ma scusa io non posso solamente ridimensionare lvm, in lvdisplay vedo la partizione /dev/storage/home, ridimensiono quella e dovrei essere a posto
<LoZioNe> ma la vedi da GParted?
<mintux> si
<LoZioNe> allora si
<mintux> si però i dati che trovo dentro me li perde?
<LoZioNe> diventa propietario delle cartelle e le sposti al max
<mintux> cioè?
<LoZioNe> se non vuoi correre il rischio di perderle facendo qualcosa di azzardato puoi diventare propietario delle cartelle,copiarle a modo di backup,ridimensioni la partizione da live e se ci sono ancora tutte come volevi cancelli il backup
<mintux> backup già fatto da due parti, un dd di sda e una copia di tutti i file però io vorrei capire se facendo "lvreduce --size 100G /dev/storage/home" perdo dati
<LoZioNe> teoricamente no
<LoZioNe> ripartiziona solo
<mintux> mmmm siamo sicuri?
<mintux> se lancio quel comando mi dice: Warning: Reducing active logical volume to 50gb
<mintux> THIS MAY DESTROY YOUR DATA (filesystem etc.)
<LoZioNe> mintux: http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread/t-1436957.html
<mintux> Do you really want to reduce home? [y,n]
<tuxfalk> hi guys
<LoZioNe> ypotrebbe distruggere i uoi dati
<mintux> mmmmm bene
<mintux> qualcuno che mi aiuti con lvm per piacere
<cristian_c> mintux, mi chiedo perché tu abbia usato lvm
<mintux> perchè mi dissero di utilizzarlo perchè molto comodo per queste cose, ma ora mi pento :/ cmq non l'ho fatta io questa macchina
<cristian_c> mintux, scusa, se hai fatto un backup dei tuoi dati, che paura hai?
<mintux> vorrei evitare di utilizzarlo :D o meglio vorrei evitare di dover risbatterci su l'immagine del disco, vorrei ridimensionare senza problemi ma mi pare complessa, quel warning non mi piace
<cristian_c> mintux, ma tanto hai il backup tanto vale tentare
<cristian_c> almeno poi sai cosa fa
<mintux> cristian_c: ok, però ho appena provato con un comando e ho sbagliato, ho riprovato a mettere la sua grandezza cioè 200 e mi trova dentro tutto, non capisco come funziona la cosa, cioè se io faccio resize poi quando lo prende il sistema?
<cristian_c> non ho capito la domanda
<cristian_c> XD
<mintux> cioè io ho dato lvreduce --size 50gb /dev/storage/home e facendo lvdisplay mi dice che è grande 50gb, pensando di aver perso tutto, faccio lvextende --size 200gb /dev/storage/home e mi funziona tutto, vedo dentro tutti i file
<cristian_c> mintux, beh, ti conviene consultare il man
<cristian_c> di lvreduce
<mintux> e se creassi una nuova lvm da utilizzare per installare winzoz? sarebbe una pagliacciata?
<cristian_c> ma perché?
<mintux> perchè non ne vengo proprio fuori :/
<mintux> beh ora vado a dormire, ci penso domani, intanto grazie per l'aiuto
<mintux> ciao ciao
<cristian_c> mintux, io farei come suggerito
<turipasta> .
<turipasta> Il mio problema è nato quando ho deciso di istallare gnome 3.8 .. considerando il fatto che l'ho fatto con pacchetti tra cui il primo non ricordo nemmeno con che comando , ho provato ad istallarlo dal terminale con sudo apt-get install gnome 3.8 ..e fin qui tutto bene; una volta installato vado per provare le modifiche e noto una notevole lentezza della scrivania dove sono spariti i miei documenti e le mie cartelle (reperibili t
<cristian_c> lol
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-29
<cinciu23> ciao
<cinciu23> avrei bisogno di una mano per configurare rete wifi su notebook
<cinciu23> nessuno  online?
<cinciu23> ciao
<cinciu23> avrei bisogno di una mano per configurare rete wifi su notebook
<cinciu23> hi
<cinciu23> someone can help me?
<cinciu23> ciao
<cinciu23> betabrain
<cinciu23> qualcuno online?
<cinciu23> ciao
<enzotib> !chiedi | cinciu23
<ubot-it> cinciu23: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cinciu23> sorry..digito lshw -C network
<cinciu23> mi da network unclaimed wireless network..... realtek semiconductor..ecc..
<cinciu23> come faccio a caricare i driver a quanto ho capito dal forum il problema è quello
<enzotib> cinciu23: mi pare di capire che la rete wireless non funziona
<cinciu23> esatto
<enzotib> cinciu23: un cavo ce l'hai?
<cinciu23> si ..è quello attaccato al fisso dal quale sto scrivendo
<enzotib> cinciu23: attaccalo all'altro e connettiti da lì
<cinciu23> bel problema mi è sparito il manager delle connessioni non mi rileva neanche quella via cavo...
<cinciu23> reinstallo da capo
<cristian_c> cinciu23, da terminale
<cinciu23> cioè?
<cinciu23> smi puoi spiegare cosa digitare da terminale
<cristian_c> cinciu23, puoi controllare la connessione via cavo da terminale
<cristian_c> cinciu23, non importa che tu non abbia il network manager
<cristian_c> cinciu23, quindi, prima di tutto, collega il cavo
<cinciu23> se collego il cavo non posso più leggere qui
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cinciu23, perché?
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> cinciu23, ne hai solo uno
<cinciu23> perchè sto scrivendo da fisso attaccato con cavo
<cristian_c> di cavo
<cinciu23> :-(
<cristian_c> cinciu23, e dove si trova il pc di cui parlavi?
<cinciu23> qui davanti a me
<cristian_c> cinciu23, puoi postare il risultato di lshw -C network su pastebin?
<cinciu23_> ciao cristian ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<cinciu23_> ok...connesso con cavo
<cinciu23_> dimmi che fare
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, digita: ifconfig -a
<cinciu23_> *-network UNCLAIMED             description: Network controller        product: RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:08:00.0        version: 01        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: latency=0        resources: ioport:3000(size=256) memory:d3400000-d3403fff
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, postalo su pastebin
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<cinciu23_> non ho pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | cinciu23_
<ubot-it> cinciu23_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cinciu23_> http://pastebin.com/e8xsyrB0
<cinciu23_> sorry non lo avevo mai usato
<cinciu23_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170220/
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, hai anche ppp0 e ppp1
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, comunque è scritto che eth è attiva
<cristian_c>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<cinciu23_> si ok..mi era sparito solo il manager
<cinciu23_> il problema è la wlan che manca giusto per il wifi
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, ma riesci a collegarti via cavo?
<cinciu23_> si si ora sono via cavo con il portatile
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, su pastebin
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, e anche lspci -k
<cinciu23_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170236/
<cinciu23_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170244/
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, ok, mancano i driver
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, è una scheda wifi interna?
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, sbaglio o hai anche una scheda video non riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Xd
<cinciu23_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170260/
<cristian_c> *?
<cinciu23_> si scheda video 1gb nvidia
<cinciu23_> si la scheda è interna
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, ok, allora ti servono i driveruzzi
<cinciu23_> lo avevo capito dal forum ma non so come fare
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, quale ubuntu hai installato?
<cinciu23_> 12.10
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, ok, ora vediamo
<cinciu23_> grazie
<cinciu23_> scheda video dedicata
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, devi aspettare un attimo
<cristian_c> affrontiamo la questione senza fili
<cinciu23_> si sicerto
<ufo900> ciao a tutti. posso chiedere qui per un supporto all'installazione di ubuntu 13.04 dual boot con win 8 pro con EFI?
<enzotib> !uefi | ufo900
<ubot-it> ufo900: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ufo900> ho già seguito quella guida diverse volte ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.. win8 si avvia come se ubuntu nn sia neanche stato installato.. premetto che secure boot e fast boot sono stati disattivati
<cinciu23_> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, sì, stiamo cercando di capire come procedere nel modo giusto
<cinciu23_> ah ok scusate....non ti vedevo nella lista
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, dove hai letto le indicazioni sll'installazione?
<cinciu23_> sul forum
<ufo900> se mi dite come poter procedere a ricevere supporto, agisco in tal senso :)
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, lol, apri invece il readme o il file install con le istruzioni
<cristian_c> ufo900, quale ubuntu?
<ufo900> 13.04 64bit
<cinciu23_> ma di cosa?
<cinciu23_> read me e file install di che cosa?
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, dei driver
<cristian_c> ufo900, dovrebbe andare bene anche senza disattivar eil secure boot
<cristian_c> quella versione
<cinciu23_> ma dove li prendo?
<cristian_c> ufo900, hai controllato l'hash dell'iso?
<cristian_c> cinciu23_, ma non avevi detto che ottenevi errori in compilazione?
<ufo900> cristian_c hash dell'iso?
<cristian_c> o forse mi sbaglio
<cristian_c> !md5 | ufo900
<ubot-it> ufo900: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mibofra> cristian_c: dai spartiamoci il supporto xD
<cristian_c> mibofra, trll
<cristian_c> *troll
<akis24> ohhhhhhh che bella cosa :)
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> cristian_c: ma vaffan :P
<akis24> urca..
<mibofra> cristian_c: tu sei trull :P
<ExPBoy> shh
<mibofra> Comunque
<mibofra> cristian_c: che hanno questi due?
<cristian_c> mibofra, domandaglielo
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> :P
<ufo900> cristian_c controllato, corrisponde
<mibofra> cinciu23_: di che bisogni?
<cinciu23_> devo installare driver che non ho della scheda wifi
<cristian_c> ufo900, ok
<mibofra> cinciu23_: che scheda è?
<angelo__> ragazzi allora vorrei cheidervi uan gentilezza....devo impostare win7 come da avvio da boot....
<cristian_c> mibofra, ha scheda wifi interna
<angelo__> e in piu eliminare ubutnu ...
<cristian_c> angelo__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<angelo__> x motivi di lavoro ..
<cinciu23_> realtek rtl 8188ee
<cristian_c> mibofra, sulla 12.10 vanno scaricati, ma alcuni utenti hanno problemi di compilazione con make
<mibofra> angelo__: io trovo comodo burg per lo scopo
<cristian_c> mibofra, per questo ho suggerito di leggere i file readme o install
<mibofra> cristian_c: uhm
<angelo__> mibo fra... mi ripete semrpe sta cosa qui .. sudo: ms-sys: command not found
<angelo__> come caovlo devo fare...
<mibofra> cinciu23_: metti linux-firmware-nonfree e riavvia
<mibofra> angelo__: sudo apr-get install burg xD
<cristian_c> angelo__, 10:34:54 <cristian_c> angelo__, l'avevi installato?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono sempre alle prese con una condivisione samba che non ne vuole sapere di darmi i permessi di scrittura. ho un serverino con una partizione dati e di questa condivido alcune cartelle, in cui alcuni utente dovrebbero poter scrivere e altri solo leggere. dopo aver smanettato sulle impostazioni samba a questo punto credo che sia un problema di permessi sulla partizione in generale, dato che con una semplice condivis
<thebestneo> ione riesco a scrivere in una cartella della mia home, la partizione in questione è montata così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170335/
<cinciu23_> scrivo su terminale e poi riavvio?
<cristian_c> mibofra, burg non c'è neanche nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> !info burg
<ubot-it> Package burg does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> mibofra, vedi?
<angelo__> impossibile trovare il pacchetto burg
<mibofra> cristian_c: uhm
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> mibofra, dai , lasciamo lavorare
<mibofra> Ma si trova
<cristian_c> *i
<ufo900> non trovo soluzione quindi? attendo :)
<mibofra> nel caso da ppa
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma perché se c'è la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> !ppa | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<angelo__> guarda: sudo apt-get install burg Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto burg
<cristian_c> mibofra, mi sembra chiaro l'orientament edel canale
<cristian_c> angelo__, se vuoi risolvere il problema, segui le indicazioni, se vuoi trolla, sei pregato di farlo da un'altra parte, e non qui in supporto
<cristian_c> *trollare
<mibofra> cristian_c: dai si
<cinciu23_> mibofra...dove lo scrivo?
<mibofra> angelo__: comunque qui trovi tutto per grub
<angelo__> mi sembra veram di stare gia in germania ahaha nn si capisce niente ..
<cristian_c> mibofra, 10:44:49 <mibofra> cinciu23_: metti linux-firmware-nonfree e riavvia
<mibofra> !gruv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gruv'
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> mibofra, non manca il firmware, manca proprio il driver
<cinciu23_> comando non trovato
<mibofra> cristian_c: provar non nuoce poi provo l'altra strada
<akis24> angelo__:  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ scaricalo da qui  il file .deb che ti serve  e lo installi sulla live e poi dai il comando
<mibofra> cinciu23_: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<mibofra> Che poi angelo__
<mibofra> hai solo win sul pc o anche ubuntu?
<angelo__> si
<angelo__> e volgio elimianre ubutnu definitivamente
<cinciu23_> riavvio a tra poco
<ufo900> cristian_c :)
<angelo__>  una soluzione puo essere quello di spaccare  a meta... ..
<angelo__> se nn si stemo sta cosa qui prima dia dnare in germania sono nella merda
<cristian_c> ufo900, sì, ho capito
<cristian_c> ufo900, occorre indagare
<cristian_c> angelo__, tu non vuoi rislolvere, alteimenti avrwsti seguito il mio consiglio o quelloo di akis
<angelo__> ok ok ti faccio una doamdna...
<ufo900> come posso fornirvi il materiale x aiutarmi?
<cinciu23> rieccomi..
<angelo__> se io ti parlassi di project managment e lean manifaturing per te che magari sei alle prime armi di ingegneria gestioanle.. tu capiresti tutto al volo ?? o melgio capiresti ??
<angelo__> nn credo ..
<angelo__> io uso ubutnu da 3 mesi .. xke volevo provarlo .. ma alla fine nn l ho mai nenacche usato .. xke nn ho tempo
<angelo__> quidni rispodnimi ... tu capiresti tutto al volo ??
<akis24> angelo__: tu non leggi e non segui i consigli le risposte le hai avute....
<akis24> [10:48:06] <akis24> angelo__:  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ scaricalo da qui  il file .deb che ti serve  e lo installi sulla live e poi dai il comando
<akis24> e due
<ExPBoy> angelo__, se vuoi eliminare ubuntu formatta tutto e ripristina windows (avrai sicuramente le copie dei dati)
<angelo__> akis24 ma quale file mi serve di quella lista??'
<cinciu23> cristian_c ora che faccio?
<akis24> angelo__: la live è 32 o 64 bit ?
<cristian_c> cinciu23, scarica  i sriver
<cristian_c> cinciu23, dal sito ufficiale
<angelo__> 32
<cinciu23> della realtek
<akis24> angelo__:  ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<cinciu23> per vedere il modello giusto cosa digito su terminale
<ufo900> cristian_c come posso fornirvi il materiale x indagare?
<cristian_c> angelo__, l'hai letta la pagina wiki , almeno?
<angelo__> ho scaricato il file...
<angelo__> ok ora dovrei installarlo come faccio ??
<cristian_c> cinciu23, Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<cristian_c> angelo__, è scirtto nahce questo sul wiki
<cristian_c> e procedere all'installazione del pacchetto.
<cristian_c> angelo__, doppio clic sul deb
<cinciu23> 8188 ce cus re ru su...ma nessun ee
<angelo__> ok ok fatto installato
<mibofra> cinciu23: allora
<mibofra> Hai installato tutto?
<cristian_c> cinciu23, asp
<cristian_c> angelo__, ora digita il comando del wiki
<cristian_c> angelo__, come ti è stato detto da akis
<akis24> angelo__: da terminale scrivi  sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<cristian_c> ufo900, sì, sto riflettendo :D
<cristian_c> mibofra, non li ha neanche scaricati :P
<mibofra> XD
<angelo__> DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<angelo__> quidni ora wind è il mio primo sistema oeprativo giusto??
<mibofra> angelo__: sembra fatto
<cinciu23> ok..sto scaricando file exe
<akis24> angelo__: ora con gparted elimina partizione ubuntu e poi riavvii
<cristian_c> angelo__, sì, ma ora devi cancellare ubutnu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<angelo__> ok sto aprendo gparted
<cristian_c> cinciu23, no, niente exe, a meno che non vuoii installare i driver di windows
<cinciu23> pensavo ci fosse un modo per convertirli
<cinciu23> quindi dove li prendo?
<cristian_c> cinciu23, quello è ndiswrapper, ma è l'ultima risorsa
<angelo__> ma se la elimino lei in autoamtico si unira a queella di win o no ??
<cristian_c> cinciu23, aempre dal sito realtek
<cristian_c> cinciu23, aspe, che vedo io
<cristian_c> angelo__, se la elimini, crei elo spazio vuoto
<cristian_c> spazio disponibile
<cristian_c> angelo__, ma non si unisce automaticamene
<cristian_c> +t
<angelo__> cancellata... ed è diventata grigia quella zona li ... ma non credo si sia unita a quella di win ...
<angelo__> va bene lo stesso ??
<angelo__> oppure rischio di perdere quel volume??
<cristian_c> angelo__, appunto, come ti è stato detto
<cristian_c> angelo__, quel volume è inutilizzato
<cristian_c> angelo__, ma puoi crearci un'altra partizione, ad esmepio
<angelo__> voglio solo unirlo a quello che gia ho di win ... cosi da avere un unico hd...
<cristian_c> angelo__, sincerametne non l'ho mai fatto personalmente, il modo ci sarà
<cristian_c> angelo__, intanto lo rendi disponibile a windows, che non è male
<cristian_c> angelo__, però devi creare la partizione
<angelo__> esatto
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono sempre alle prese con una condivisione samba che non ne vuole sapere di darmi i permessi di scrittura. ho un serverino con una partizione dati e di questa condivido alcune cartelle, in cui alcuni utente dovrebbero poter scrivere e altri solo leggere. dopo aver smanettato sulle impostazioni samba a questo punto credo che sia un problema di permessi sulla partizione in generale, dato che con una semplice condivis
<thebestneo> ione riesco a scrivere in una cartella della mia home, la partizione in questione è montata così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170335/
<cristian_c> angelo__, crea una partizione ntfs sullo spazio vuoto
<angelo__> akis tu ceh nee pensi ??
<angelo__> come pensi possa essere piu giusto ... ora ho elimianto la partizione..ed è diventata grigia
<angelo__> voglio unire le due.. quella da 260 e quella da 40 (dove stava linux)
<angelo__> in modo fdafarla diventare 320
<angelo__> 300
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> angelo__, mi è venuta un'idea
<angelo__> vai
<cristian_c> angelo__, seleziona la partizione di win
<cristian_c> angelo__, doppio clic sulla riga
<cristian_c> angelo__, attenzione, però devi selezionare la partizione giusta
<cristian_c> angelo__, posta uno screenshot di gparted, così evitiamo casini
<angelo__> ok ok cm faccio ? lo screenshot so come si fa..
<angelo__> ma come faccio a mettaerla qui??
<cristian_c> !image | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> cinciu23: dove sei finito xD?
<cinciu23> stavo aspettando risposta cristian
<cinciu23> comunque ho scaricato paccheeto
<cristian_c> cinciu23, ah, l'hai trovato
<cinciu23> lo sto installando
<cristian_c> cinciu23, hai letto le istruzioni?
<angelo__> credo dia verlo fatto o sbaglio ??
<cinciu23> credo di si
<cinciu23> 8188ce
<cristian_c> angelo__, posta il link
<cinciu23> ee non c'è
<cristian_c> cinciu23, uhm, aspetta, ho appena aperto il sito
<cristian_c> cinciu23, c'è traffico nel chan
<cristian_c> :D
<angelo__> http://imagebin.org/272258
<cristian_c> angelo__, ok, clic destro su sda1
<cristian_c> la riga di sda1
<cristian_c> angelo__, ehm, però nn hai c ancellato la partizone di ubuntu
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> *non
<angelo__> si si scusa l ho ripristainatao.. ma adesso l ho cancelatto
<angelo__> si fatto tasto destro
<cristian_c> angelo__, non ho capito
<cristian_c> angelo__, posta un'immagine aggiornata
<angelo__> ok scusami ..
<cinciu23> che faccio dunque? non installo
<cristian_c> angelo__, prima avevi detto di aver cancellato, se l'immagine è di ora non dovrebbe esserci
<cristian_c> cinciu23, c'hai ragione
<angelo__> si sis cusami .. ti ho amndato quella nn aggioranta.. adesso eccotela qui ..
<angelo__> http://imagebin.org/272259
<cristian_c> cinciu23, http://152.104.125.41/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2722
<cristian_c> cinciu23, è molto strano che non trovo sul sito di realtek
<cinciu23> ok ho gia scaricato quel file ora cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> angelo__, devi cancellare anche la swap e la extended
<cristian_c> cinciu23, estrai la cartella
<angelo__> ok ok lo faccio subito
<angelo__> nn me la fa fare.... xke??
<cristian_c> angelo__, perché devi smontarla
<cristian_c> angelo__, non hai visto il simbolo di chiave?
<cristian_c> angelo__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> come aveva indicato il buon akis
<viopa> ciao buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> angelo__, se leggessi le guide, sarebbe meglio
<viopa> potrei fare una domanda per cortesia
<angelo__> maddo si hai ragione....
<angelo__> ma scusa ma prima nn c era lo STRAT UP MANAGER... cavolo era comodix...
<angelo__> start up manager
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> angelo__, smonta le partizoni e poi cancellale, lasciando soltanto sda1 (che è win)
<cristian_c> ufo900, ci stiamo consultando XD
<angelo__> un attimo che sto leggendo come si smontano le partizioni ..xke cliccando con il tasto destro nn va.... e nn mi fa sputnare questa cosa qui di smonstare
<cinciu23> ok scompattata
<cristian_c> angelo__, ma tanto devi toccare solo le partizioni di linux, non quella di win
<cristian_c> angelo__, clic destro e poi smonta, inizia dalla swap
<cinciu23> ora da terminale che faccio
<cristian_c> cinciu23, ora, apri la cartella
<viopa> mi sto avvicinando ora ad ubuntu hd diviso in due partizioni ma non riesco a scaricare ubuntu
<cristian_c> cinciu23, e leggiti le istruzioni su come installarli
<ufo900> attendo cristian_c
<cristian_c> viopa, puoi partizionare direttamente dalla live
<angelo__> miticoooo
<angelo__> ho fatto
<cristian_c> viopa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<angelo__> xo ho dovuto fare tasto destro ... e cliccare su swap off.. e mi ha fatto elimianre poi tutto
<viopa> l'ho gia fatto da win ormai
<angelo__> ora ti faccio vedere l immagine
<cristian_c> !download | viopa
<ubot-it> viopa: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> viopa, da win non ti serve a niente partiziionare
<cristian_c> viopa, al limite, su iwn liberi spazio
<cristian_c> *win
<viopa> si ho liberato lo spazio bravo mi ero espresso male
<angelo__> http://imagebin.org/272260
<cristian_c> ufo900, ok, mi hanno suggerito dalla regia
<cristian_c> ufo900, mi hanno detto perché non ti funziona
<cristian_c> ufo900, ringrazia mibofra
<ufo900> grazie mibofra :)
<mibofra> :)
<cristian_c> viopa, ok, vai sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu-it e scarica la iso
<viopa> ora da dove  lo scarico
<angelo__> ora cristian_c cosa faccio seocndo te?? 'ti ho allegato l imamgina di prima... queella aggiornata con le minazione di swap ecc eccc
<viopa> ok
<cristian_c> viopa, poi leggi il wiki su come procedere
<cristian_c> !installazione | viopa
<ubot-it> viopa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<viopa> ok
<ginetto_micidial> ragazzi qualcuno mi saprebbe consigliare un programma lettore dei file epub più leggero di calibre?
<cristian_c> angelo__, ok, l'immagine va bene
<cristian_c> angelo__, ora devi allargare la sda1
<cristian_c> angelo__, fino a riempire tutti i 40 GB
<ufo900> cristian_c attendo :)
<cristian_c> angelo__, anzi, prima applica le modifiche fatte
<cristian_c> per sicurezza :P
<cristian_c> ufo900, in pratica lui dice di disattivar l'avvio rapido/ibernazione
<angelo__> ho applciato le modiche e ora come le unisco .. ?
<cristian_c> ufo900, presente in windows
<cristian_c> ufiche è il motivo per cui win8 si avvia velocemetne
<cristian_c> ufo900, che è il motivo per cui win8 si avvia velocemetne
<cristian_c> angelo__, ora devi fare clic destro su sda1
<cristian_c> sulla riga
<cristian_c> angelo__, e poi scegliere edit, resize o una roba del genere
<cristian_c> angelo__, dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra
<cristian_c> ginetto_micidial, hai cercato nel software center?
<angelo__> si si è aperta... ora te la faccio vedere...
<cinciu23> cristian---sono bloccato
<cristian_c> cinciu23, dove?
<cristian_c> angelo__, esatto posta una schermata
<cinciu23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170483/
<angelo__> http://imagebin.org/272261
<cristian_c> cinciu23, puoi postare l'intero file?
<cristian_c> cinciu23, che non so neanche come si chiama
<cinciu23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170488/
<cristian_c> angelo__, pare tu abbia già allargato la partizione
<angelo__> quinid che faccio è tutto ok ?? salvo le modifiche??
<cristian_c> angelo__, applica le modifiche
<angelo__> si siho seguito queello ceh mi hai detto tu ...
<cristian_c> angelo__, applica le modifiche
<angelo__> applicate
<cristian_c> angelo__, ok, se tuto è andato bene, riavvia il pc senza cd
<cristian_c> *tutto
<cristian_c> angelo__, e dovrebbe caricare win
<cinciu23> rtl_92ce_92se_92de_8723ae_88ee_linux_mac80211_0012.0207.2013
<cinciu23> nome della cartella
<angelo__> okk ok ma ti prego nn mettere i SE...
<cristian_c> cinciu23, e il file?
<angelo__> se tutto è anndato bene..
<cristian_c> angelo__, tutto è possibile XD
<angelo__> xke se nn è andato bene muoio ahah
<cristian_c> angelo__, non hai cancellato niene di win
<cristian_c> a quanto mi hai fatto vedere
<angelo__> allroa priam di andare via.. vorrei scirvermvi qualccosa..
<akis24> angelo__:  vai vai riavvia è tutto ok se hai seguito i consigli di cristian_c
<cinciu23> te l'ho messo su paste poco prima
<cristian_c> akis24, no, ma il merito è tuo
<angelo__> Ragazzi scsuate se priam vi sono sembrato maledaucato e scorbutico nei vostri confronti e' solo che veram sono incasainato … e diciamo ceh non mi è semrbato carino .. in un moemtno in cui io sono nella merda..
<angelo__> voi siate presi un per il culo dellamia ignoranza ifnromatica ahaha ma ci sta tutto .. scusate ancora... cmq se posso permetttermi di darvi qlk consiglio.. cercate di sistemare meglio la chat..
<cristian_c> cinciu23, ah, ok
<angelo__> nel senso che è veram poco lineare come chat.. capsico che imamginao ci siano acneh dei piiccoli problemi di gestione .. ma io vorei che fosse cosi ..
<angelo__> schede differente per ogni utente.. ad esempio io chiedo aiuto ad aki24 ok ok .. si apre una sheda di chat con lui .. e con lui poter magari chat in live... sia scritto che audio .. e sia controllo remoto .. oltre che magari condiviosne di scehrmi ecc ecc...
<angelo__> sarebbe un aiuto vero ..e  poi magari xke no .. un azienda di consulenze in tuto il mondo.. ahah .. li vi aiuterei io ahah con ingles tedesco e spagnolo .. e poi chi lo so magari mi facico spostare qlk anno in cina... hahha
<angelo__> scusate ancora e grazie per la vostra collaborazione e aiuto
<cristian_c> Realtek Linux mac80211 based driver:
<cristian_c>    --This driver supports follwing RealTek PCIE Wireless LAN NICs:
<angelo__> spero di nn avervi rotto troppo il cavolo .. e grazie ancora..
<ufo900> cristian_c avevo gia disattivato sia secure boot che fast boot.. erano le mie premesse
<cristian_c> 	RTL8188EE
<akis24> angelo__:  di nulla
<viopa> cristian_c non riesco a scaricare
<angelo__> e pensateci a quello che vi ho detto ...
<cristian_c> cinciu23, quindi supporta anche il tuo chip
<cinciu23> si ho visto
<cinciu23>  ma come si fa da terminale a fargli leggere il pacchetto?
<cinciu23> cosi poi faro lo stesso con scheda video
<cinciu23> tanto per capire una volta
<cristian_c> ufo900, sì, ma hai fatto ocme indicato da mibofra
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *come
<angelo__> CIAOO A TUTTI..
<cristian_c> viopa, ?
<viopa> che ti devo dire
<cristian_c> cinciu23, la scheda video è un'altra questione
<cristian_c> non c'entra
<viopa> clicco li ma mi ringrazie di aver scaricato
<viopa> e basta non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> viopa, allora, scarica da torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | viopa
<ubot-it> viopa: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cinciu23> ti prego mi sono fatto la notte in bianco dietro a questa cavolo di installazione ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cinciu23> ho girato per forum..
<cinciu23> mi serve questa wifi..
<cristian_c> cinciu23, eh, ma ti sei beccato una delle schede wifi problematiche
<cristian_c> una delle poche
<cristian_c> cinciu23, una delle poche senza dirver nelc kernel
<cinciu23> bene
<akis24> ole'
<cristian_c> cinciu23, ci sono varie possibilità
<cristian_c> la prima è scaricare e compilare i driver da sorgenti , come ti ho detto
<cinciu23> dammi un supporto dieci minuti che setto questa wifi visto che i driver li abbiamo e dormo
<cinciu23> per favore
<mibofra> cinciu23, allora ci sei ?
<cristian_c> cinciu23, io farei una cosa, cioè quella più semplice di tutte
<mibofra> cristian_c, a che punto siete?
<mibofra> ufo900, come va?
<cinciu23> dimmi
<cristian_c> invece che compilare driver, installare nuovi kernel, sarebbe meglio provare in live, l'ultima ubuntu, che dovrebbe avere i driver inclusi già, cinciu23
<cristian_c> cinciu23, ma su questo canale, non possiamo dare supporta alle versioni beta
<cristian_c> *supporto
<cinciu23> la 13??
<mibofra> #ubuntu-it+1
<mibofra> :)
<cinciu23> ma allora direi proprio di compilare i driver
<cristian_c> cinciu23, la 13.10,  ma qui non ne possiamo parlare
<mibofra> cinciu23, come ti viene più semplice
<mibofra> io ti fare aggiornare il kernel con l'ultimo su saucy e basta
<mibofra> oi jester- ciao
<cristian_c> vediamo cosa dice jester-
<cristian_c> XD
<mibofra> :P
<cinciu23> si ok ho scaricato il file
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cinciu23> e ora mi dici di scaricare il nuovo
<jester-> a tutti
<cinciu23> quindi che digito sul terminale?
<cristian_c> cinciu23, perché sei in difficoltà, leggi la query
<cinciu23> mi dice che la directory non è esistente
<cristian_c> ufo900, fai come suggerito
<cristian_c> cinciu23, non hai letto la query, suppongo
<cinciu23> ho scompattato in home /driver/driver wifi
<cristian_c> cinciu23, leggi in pvt
<ufo900> scusa cristian_c mi sono perso la procedura, errori di connessione, scusa
<ufo900> scusa cristian_c errori di connessione.. potresti reindicarmi le istruzioni?
<cristian_c> 11:32:25 <cristian_c> ufo900, in pratica lui dice di disattivar l'avvio rapido/ibernazione
<cristian_c> 11:32:30 <cristian_c> ufo900, presente in windows
<ufo900> si l'ho gia fatto cristian_c
<ufo900> cristian_c presente in opzione di energia
<cristian_c> ufo900, ok
<cristian_c> ufo900, sicuro?
<cristian_c> ibernazione disattivata?
<ufo900> cristian_c si, nelle opzioni di power button disattivato l'avvio rapido
<ufo900> cristian_c come da guida googolata
<cristian_c> ufo900, ah, non so che guida hai seguito
<cristian_c> ufo900, comunque, ora non parte più l'avvio rapido in windows?
<ufo900> cristian_c da bios nn si disattivata e c'era solo lopzione che ti ho descritto.. ora l'avvio del pc è piu lento in avvio ma va sempre in boot da windows
<cristian_c> ufo900, da bios?
<ufo900> in alcuni casi si poteva disattivare da bios (nn il mio caso) e in altri casi nella procedura che ti ho scritto prima cristian_c
<cristian_c> ufo900, capisco , allora il problema non è l'ibernazione
<ufo900> cristian_c direi di no
<cristian_c> ufo900, uhm, allora è difficile
<cristian_c> ufo900, magari domanda a mibofra :P
<ufo900> mibofra necessito del tuo aiuto :)
<mibofra> dimmi :)
<ufo900> dual boot win8 con ubuntu 13.04 con efi.. ho seguito la guida nel wiki ma win8 continua ad andare in boot senza vedere ubuntu.. secure boot e fast boot disattivati
<V0dk4L3mm0n> efi?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> usa grub
<cristian_c> mibofra, ha disattivato l'ivernazione, ma continua a non caricare ubuntu
<cristian_c> *ibernazione
<ufo900> ok, potresti dirmi come fare? :)
<jester-> ufo900: hai usato il tool di ripristino?
<ufo900> eventualmente ho la possibilità di resettare windows se puo essere installato ubuntu x primo.. ho provato ad avviare ubuntu soa da livecd che da liveusb ma il mouse nn funziona e nessun tool è cliccabile
<V0dk4L3mm0n> !grub ufo900
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grub ufo900'
<V0dk4L3mm0n> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ufo900> ho visto la guida ma nn riesco ad usare ubuntu, caricando sia da livecd che da liveusb
<jester-> !uefi | ufo900  parte RIPARAZIONE DEL BOOT LOADER,
<ubot-it> ufo900  parte RIPARAZIONE DEL BOOT LOADER,: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ufo900> oltre ad avere lo schermo nero credo x mancanza di driver della scheda video
<ufo900> :( nn riesco ad usare tool e la procedura sul wiki l'ho gia usata jester- Vodk4L3mm0n cristian_c mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, hai una live?
<mibofra> reinstalliamo grub
<jester-> ufo900: devi farti il cd
<jester-> mibofra: è questione di spazio nella fat di boot
<jester-> on di sta grub
<ufo900> liveusb posso usarla con l'ISO di ubuntu desktop?
<jester-> mibofra: ripristinando tipo mbr non si combina una cippa
<mibofra> jester-, ma no
<mibofra> reinstallando grub
<mibofra> jester-, win8 è contorto
<jester-> mibofra: ha uefi
<mibofra> jester-, sicuro
<jester-> secondo te il tool perchè lo hanno fatto
<ufo900> si ho uefi..
<jester-> ufo900: hai scaricato secure remix?
<cristian_c> 12:19:54 <ufo900> eventualmente ho la possibilità di resettare windows se puo essere installato ubuntu x primo.. ho provato ad avviare ubuntu soa da livecd che da liveusb ma il mouse nn funziona e nessun tool è cliccabile
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jester-> e poi scritto la iso su cd?
<ufo900> secure remix ho letto che è solo se ubuntu si avvia.. jester-
<ufo900> cristian_c nessuna icona è cliccabile e la tastiera con le varie combinazioni nn funziona, oltre ad avere il problema del flickering del video +schermo nero
<jester-> ufo900:  esatto contario leggi la giuda paragrafo riparazione bootloader
<cristian_c> ufo900, io pensavo non caricasse neanche la live
<ufo900> dopo pranzo provo :)
<jester-> ufo900: le guide bisogna leggerle
<jester-> e seguirle
<mibofra> cinciu23, allora che hai combinato?
<mibofra> cinciu23, disattiva secure boot da uefi
<cinciu23> lo avevo già disattivato per provare a fare un dual boot
<cinciu23> non mi vedeva win 8 però
<jester-> cinciu23: parte resettare il boot loader http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cinciu23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6170676/
<cinciu23> boot repair mi da questo
<jester-> cinciu23: hai 3 hd?
<cinciu23> no..uno da 500
<jester-> cinciu23: se hai uefi pare ti sei segato la prima partizione efi in fat
<cinciu23> ho fatto fare in automatico dopo aver deciso di togliere win
<jester-> cinciu23: hai disattivato efi e attiavato legacy nel bios?
<cinciu23> quindi devo creare partizione efi?
<cinciu23> no mai messo legacy
<jester-> cinciu23:  cinciu23 disattivando efi si deve settare bios legacy
<cinciu23> non ho fatto nulla solo disattivato secure boot
<cinciu23> come posso fare ora?
<dod> nella domanda c'e' la risposta..
<jester-> cinciu23 prova a fae un ripristino grub normale da live
<dod> cinciu23: hai disattivato efi e attiavato legacy nel bios?
<cinciu23> ma riusciro a far partire il boot da dvd per il live?
<cinciu23> ????
<cinciu23> ciao ho riavviato...nel grub posso scegliere di avviare la versione 12, versioni precedenti o memory test come faccio boot da dvd?
<cinciu23> per avviare live 13.10
<jester-> cinciu23: hai riavviato cosa
<cinciu23> il pc
<cinciu23> cioè spento e riacceso
<jester-> cinciu23: eh ma in ubuntu installata, visto che parli di grub, o hai avviato la live
<cinciu23> alll'accensione ho schermata scura con possibilità di far partire ubuntu 12 ,versione precedente o fare memory test
<jester-> cinciu23: quindi funza, fai partire
<cinciu23> cosa?
<jester-> la versione 12
<cinciu23> non ho il wifi nella dodici
<cinciu23> mi hanno consigliato di mettere la 13
<jester-> cinciu23: scommetto che hai una broadcom
<cinciu23> che supporta la mia scheda
<jester-> se si non c'è 13 che rimedi
<cinciu23> realtek
<jester-> cinciu23: ti scarichi la iso della 13, ti fai il cd e reinstalli con usa l'intero disco visto che oramai ti sei segato winz
<cinciu23> è quello che vorrei ma on mi parte da cd
<jester-> cinciu23: tutto sto casino per la wifi? pensavamo non ti partisse il sistema
<cinciu23> l'ho detto subito che non va wifi
<jester-> cinciu23: devi andare nel bios e settare la sequenza di boot con prima vode il cd
<jester-> cinciu23: che centrava uefi con la wifi
<cinciu23> come entro nel bios?
<jester-> cinciu23: se poeratile di solito è un tasto Fx
<cinciu23> provo
<jester-> cinciu23: e se stai attento al boot laprima schermata lo dice
<cinciu23> assolutamente no purtroppo
<jester-> dovresti avere anche un menu avvio da tasto F2 o alrtro tasto f
<jester-> cinciu23: nel manuale del pc c'è di sicuro
<sbrilasni> ciao a tutti, che versione di ubuntu e più in generale che distro mi consigliate per un netbook?
<jester-> sbrilasni: c'è netbook e netbook
<sbrilasni> ok
<jester-> sbrilasni: dal primo eeepc con disco di cartone e poca ram agli ultimi piu potenti
<sbrilasni> single core 1.6GHz e 512MB RAM
<jester-> sbrilasni: lubuntu
<jester-> 32bit
<sbrilasni> condizione necessaria: deve avere un'interfaccia semplicissima da usare e deve essere compatibile con la internet key di vodafone
<sbrilasni> un tempo c'era ubuntu netbook remix
<jester-> sbrilasni: lubuntu è la piu leggera ma non centra con key & co, comunque il sistema è comune a tutte le interfacce grafiche
<jester-> sbrilasni: e c'è ksy e key
<jester-> key
<sbrilasni> quella della vodofane station
<sbrilasni> 2
<jester-> sbrilasni: ce ne sono una caterva in circilazione per la maggior parte supportate dalgi ultimo kernel
<jester-> sbrilasni: puoi vedere se funza da livec
<jester-> d
<sbrilasni> ok
<sbrilasni> grazie jester-
<sbrilasni> lubuntu LTS?
<jester-> sbrilasni: 13.04  che ha il kernel piu recente
<sbrilasni> ok, grazie di tutto jester-
<jester-> prego
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti
<cinciu23> jester cristian grazie
<cinciu23> 13.10 riconosce wifi
<jester-> bene
<cinciu23> ..la installo
<cinciu23> grazie
<jester-> prego
<ufo900> mibofra carico iso di ubuntu e anche se il pc lavora bene ho lo scherno nero, sia se faccio try ubuntu oppure install ubuntu
<mibofra> oi ben trovato
<mibofra> ufo900, all'avvio del dvd un attimo prima dai il tasto maiusc
<mibofra> poi
<mibofra> seleziona lingua e tastiera
<mibofra> permi f6 → seleziona nomodoset → enter → esc
<mibofra> e premi la voce prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<ufo900> mi viene fuori sempre lo stesso try ubuntu e le varie voci prima che mi vengano fuori le scelte di lingua e tastiera.. premendo maiusc ovviamente
<ufo900> mibofra :(
<mibofra> Uei scusa
<mibofra> Il pc si era messo a far stronzate xD
<mibofra> Eccomi
<mibofra> allora hai selezionato nomodoset?
<ufo900> :) nn mi è permesso di entrare nella modalita.. anche con maiusc nn riesco..
<ufo900> ho la schermata try ubuntu etc dove c'è la.possibilita di entrare anche nella command line mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900: quella vecchio stile con il menù a mo di grub?
<ufo900> gnu grub 2.00-13ubuntu3
<mibofra> Lol ma io non dicevo grun xD
<mibofra> Dal dvd live dicevo di far tutto questo
<ufo900> si si è caricato l iso con la usb
<ufo900> nn ho ancora installato ubuntu, solo win8 ora mibofra
<mibofra> Uhm...
<mibofra> Avvia il dvd live
<mibofra> Un attimo prima che lo legga
<mibofra> Dai maiusc
<ufo900> niente.. mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, solitamente il dvd live te lo permette
<mibofra> così arrivi ad una schermata di scelta simile a quella del grub
<mibofra> per la live
<mibofra> ma più avanzata
<ufo900> schiaccio selvaggiamente il tasto maiusc ma nulla, solo le 4 voci normali mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, premi f6 :)
<ufo900> nn fa nulla mibofra
<ufo900> sia con maiusc che con f6
<mibofra> non ti appare un menù in basso a destra?
<ufo900> no..
<mibofra> riavvia il dvd live
<mibofra> ufo900, appena sei alla schermata di avvio classica della live (quella ottenuta con il tasto tab) mi fai una foto e la metti su
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> così so cosa hai davanti :)
<mibofra> e mi viene più semplice aiutarti
<ufo900> carico immagine mibofra appendo ho il link metto qui
<mibofra> si mettilo qui il link
<ufo900> http://imagebin.org/272270 mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, usi una chiavetta?
<ufo900> ora ho il dvd come.mo hai detto mibofra
<ufo900> scusa se scrivo male ma sono da cell mibofra
<mibofra> uhm ma non è il normale avvio del dvd
<ufo900> ho masterizzato iso di ubuntu 13.04 desktop amd64
<mibofra> *mica hai lasciato la chiavetta inserita xD
<ufo900> ahahaha nono nn sono cosi scemo :) mibofra
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> ufo900, però non è normale quell'avvio xD
<ufo900> eh oh :( nn ho mica fisicamente masterizzato io l iso mibofra ma Nero..
<ufo900> da command line nn riesco a fare nulla? mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, certo che lo fa nero xD
<mibofra> ufo900, da comandline uhm spe
<mibofra> ufo900, seleziona la prima voce con il cursore e premi e
<ufo900> ok e mi vengono fuori 4 righe iniziando la.prima con setparams
<mibofra> ufo900, vai in fondo in fondo con il cursore
<ufo900> ok
<mibofra> spazio e scrivi nomodoset
<mibofra> invio
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> direttamente
<mibofra> ctrl+x
<mibofra> e lo avvii
<ufo900> cannot find command nomodoset
<mibofra> ufo900, dopo aver selezionato la prima voce del grub (senza dare invio) hai premuto e ?
<ufo900> si si
<ufo900> cursore in fondo, uno spazio e ho scritto nomodoset
<mibofra> alla lista delle opzioni di boot
<peter> ciao
<peter> cerco aiuto sono disperato
<peter> per la configurazione di remmina vnc ssh
<ufo900> mibofra ti carico una immagine
<mibofra> stavo per dirtelo xD
<holocms> ciao
<ufo900_> mibofra hai visto l immagine?
<kiefer> ciao a tutti
<holocms> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu
<holocms> ho scaricato il file iso
<holocms> e adesso lo voglio installare
<holocms> solo che mi dice errore
<mibofra> ufo900, hai incollato un'altro link?
<kiefer> Sto installando Qgis. Scusate se vi rompo per ste cose qua ma non mi ricordo mai come si fa a risolvere questo problema: W: Errore GPG: http://qgis.org precise Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY BBA6491F47765B75, pote assistemi Grazie
<mibofra> kiefer, non è grave, installa comunque ma se vuoi farlo sparire basta che metti la chiave del repo esterno
<kiefer> mibofra: le chiavi dal repo esterno?
<mibofra> kiefer, si
<kiefer> mibofra: non so come fare. Cosa intendi quelle del sito di Qgis, e non quelle della comunità ubuntu?
<mibofra> kiefer, esattamente
<mibofra> sul sito di Qgis ci sarà sicuramente come inserirle
<mibofra> e cosa ancora più importante, quali devi inserire
<kiefer> mibofra: mi sai spiegare come mai non riconosce le chiavi? in teoria non dovrebbe darmi questi problemi
<mibofra> kiefer, è che non le ha installate nel sistema
<kiefer> mibofra: dunque non cambia niente se metto quelle dal sito di qgis, i repository saranno comunque quelli della comunità di ubuntu?
<mibofra> kiefer, no non è questo
<mibofra> puoi sempre installare dal repository inserito
<mibofra> ma apt ti chiederà sempre conferma
<mibofra> perché non ha la chiave per verificare l'affidabilità del repo
<mibofra> kiefer, ma così dovresti risolvere
<mibofra> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 997D3880
<mibofra> gpg --export --armor 997D3880 | sudo apt-key add -
<mibofra> devi dare prima uno e poi l'altro comando nel terminale
<nonpossoinstalla> ciao, ho un problema con installazione ubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> e installi le chiavi
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, ciao, che problema ti da in fase d'installazione?
<nonpossoinstalla> mi da un messaggio e non continua l'installazione:messaggio load fallback graphics device fail
<kiefer> mibofra: Spero di aver capito...Grazie per ora vado avanti così se mi trovo male allora vado ad installare le chiavi. Ok mi hai illuminato un angolo buio della mia conoscenza  di Gnu/Linux. Ora vado ciao
<mibofra> ciao kiefer :)
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, uhm che scheda video monti?
<nonpossoinstalla> ati radeon saphire
<nonpossoinstalla> e con altre ati agp
<nonpossoinstalla> mentre su un altro pc sempre con scheda ati è tutto ok
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, mi sa che ha problemi a supportarla
<mibofra> anche con i vesa
<mibofra> che è quasi impossibile
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, il pc di che annata è xD ?
<nonpossoinstalla> vesa? cosa significa?
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, sono dei vecchi driver grafici che però girano su tutte le schede video senza eccezioni
<mibofra> o almeno fino ad oggi
<nonpossoinstalla> la risoluzione è tra le quelle previste: 1024x768
<nonpossoinstalla> è un pò datato il pc
<nonpossoinstalla> come faccio ad installarei vesa?
<nonpossoinstalla> mibofra, processore AMD Sempron e 1.4 gb ram
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, immaginavo fosse datato
<mibofra> prova a metterci lubuntu
<nonpossoinstalla> ok, provo. E per i Vesa?
<nonpossoinstalla> mibofra, la 12.04 su un AMD Athlon XP e scheda Ati Radeon datata la versione live si carica
<mibofra> nonpossoinstalla, ma prova lubuntu
<nonpossoinstalla> ok, grazie. Lo farò. Alla prossima
<akis24> ciao
<gianni86> .
<mibofra> ciao gianni86
<jervax> salve a tutti
<jervax> spero ci sia qualcuno disposto ed in grado di aiutarmi
<jervax> sono ormai giorni che litigo con l installazione di kubuntu
<jervax> c è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | jervax
<ubot-it> jervax: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<jervax> ho un problema in fase di installazione di kubuntu su un hd 3.0 esterno. compare la dicitura grub errore fatale
<cristian_c> jervax, in quale punto dell'installazione?
<jervax> dopo che mi chiede il partizionamento del disco
<jervax> io do l intero hd
<jervax> inizia il caricamento
<jervax> e poi si blocca così
<jervax> ah , dimenticavo uso il live cd kubuntu 12.04
<jervax> @cristian_c hai idea di cosa possa provocare cio ?
<cristian_c> jervax, mmmmhhh
<cristian_c> jervax, prova a partizionare manualmente
<akis24> jervax: prova da live usando gparted a formattare prima il disco fai una partizione  in ext4  e una di swap  dopo rifai la procedura di installazione  e vedi se va'
<akis24> ops pardon cristian_c :(
<cristian_c> akis24, no, hai detto giusto
<cristian_c> ;)
<ufo900> mibofra sono finalmente a casa, sei libero x assistermi finalmente? :)
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> certo xD
<mibofra> ufo900, ti aspettavo quindi tranquillo :D
<mibofra> mandami la foto :)
<jervax> ok , provo a fare come detto
<ufo900> ero arrivato alla foto che ti ho mandato, dove mi dicevi del nomodeset
<jervax> gparted lo trovo già sul live cd o devo installarlo in qualche modo ?
<akis24> jervax: la trovi sul live
<jervax> sono troppo scarso ... come lo trovo gparted? tra le applicazioni non lo vedo
<akis24> jervax: guarda sul menu > sistema
<jervax> ho kde partition manager
<jervax> anche facendo sudo gparted non apre nulla
<akis24> jervax: io non uso kde ma sara 'quello credo
<jervax> ok
<jervax> aperto
<cristian_c> jervax, di chiama kpart, mi pare
<cristian_c> ma forse ora ha un altro nome
<cristian_c> *si
<ufo900> mibofra ecco qui http://imagebin.org/272282
<jervax> bene, mi trovo davanti quanto segue
<cristian_c> lol
<ufo900> mibofra gli do il boot con f10 perchè la config con ctrl+x nn funziona ma mi dice command not found
<jervax> una partizione /dev/sdb1 ext4 "lucchettino" /mnt da 46gb
<cristian_c> jervax, posta screenshot
<jervax> una non allocata da 860gb
<akis24> !image
<cristian_c> !partizioni | jervax
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> jervax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<jervax> ummmmmm come faccio lo screenshot da kubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !info kscreen
<ubot-it> kscreen (source: kscreen): KDE monitor hotplug and screen handling. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.81-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 142 kB, installed size 695 kB
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> no
<jervax> il problema è che vi scrivo da un altro pc accanto a quello su cui sto litigando :D
<cristian_c> !info ksnapshot
<ubot-it> ksnapshot (source: ksnapshot): screen capture tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 267 kB, installed size 605 kB
<jervax> sto provando a fare na foto :D
<crilose> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> eccola http://imagebin.org/272284
<cristian_c> jervax, che casino
<cristian_c> partiziona come si deve
<cristian_c> sdb
<crilose> Mi presento: mi chiamo Cristiano,ho 15 anni e frequento un ITIS a indirizzo Informatica e Telecomunicazioni. Mio fratello lavora per una famosa azienda di serivizi internet,la quale fornisce supporto wi-fi alla nostra scuola. Da meno di un anno mi sono avvicinato alla programmazione,ho sviluppato una applicazione iphone e android con Unity 3D e mi sto interessando da poco all'utilizzo di Linux come sistema alternativo.
<jervax> ok , come faccio ?
<cristian_c> !partizioni | jervax
<ubot-it> jervax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<akis24> crilose: ne siamo lieti ma qui si fa' supporto a ubuntu per il resto segue...
<cristian_c> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<crilose> ah grazie mille!
<cristian_c> !benvenuto | crilose
<ubot-it> crilose: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mibofra> ufo900, ok
<mibofra> va?
<ufo900> no, dice can't find command nomodeset
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> mi fai la foto di quello che hai davanti?
<mibofra> e la posti sempre con
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jervax> ok ora è tuttp pulito
<cristian_c> jervax, segui la guda con attenzione
<cristian_c> +i
<ufo900> mibofra http://imagebin.org/272285
<mibofra> ufo900,1 fammi la foto della schermata dove arrivi a vedere le opzioni di boot del kernel (selezione prima voce con il cursore senza premere invio + premere e)
<mibofra> 2)stai attento che ti sei fotografato nel riflesso del monitor xD
<ufo900> mibofra ahahah si ma nn ho altro modo.. faccio le foto
<mibofra> ufo900, ti sposti a destra mentre scatti la foto ;)
<ufo900> mibofra si si intendevo se non con il cell :)
<cristian_c> ufo900, usa ksnapshot, no
<cristian_c> oppure stamp :P
<cristian_c> ops, sbagliato utente
<cristian_c> :P
<ufo900> mibofra http://imagebin.org/272286
<ufo900> prima da li spingevo "e" e scirvevo nomodeset etc
<mibofra> ufo900, da dove sei ora premi e e fai un'altra foto
<ufo900> diventa uguale a prima solo che non c'è scritto nomodeset mibofra
<ufo900> mibofra http://imagebin.org/272274 così, ma senza nomodeset
<ufo900> nella foto ho scritto nomodoset, ma anche riprovando con nomodeset è la stessa cosa :( mibofra
<mibofra> ecco l'inghippo ufo900
<mibofra> lo vedi quiet splash?
<mibofra> ufo900, devi metterlo prima di quiet lasciando uno spazio
<mibofra> nomodoset quiet splash
<mibofra> così
<mibofra> e prova
<onir> ciao a  tutti
<onir> come  posso scaricare  xubuntu?
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<onir> ok grazie
<mibofra> ufo900, comunque sbagliavo
<mibofra> è nomodeset e non nomodoset :)
<mibofra> ringrazia akis24
<akis24> :)
<mibofra> però devi metterlo sempre li dove ti ho detto
<ufo900> mibofra il comando lo prende ma ecco cosa viene fuori http://imagebin.org/272288
<ufo900> mibofra sono puntini a caso..
<ufo900> mibofra :( non comprendo neanche perchè attivando solo il try ubuntu non mi permetta alcuna scelta.. come se il desktop di ubuntu fosse un wallpaper, senza possibilità di interazione
<ufo900> ibofra :( non comprendo neanche perchè attivando solo il try ubuntu non mi permetta alcuna scelta.. come se il desktop di ubuntu fosse un wallpaper, senza possibilità di interazione
<ufo900> mibofra :( non comprendo neanche perchè attivando solo il try ubuntu non mi permetta alcuna scelta.. come se il desktop di ubuntu fosse un wallpaper, senza possibilità di interazione
<ufo900> cristian_c mibofra ho problemi di connessione o ci siete? :)
<ufo900> mibofra :( non comprendo neanche perchè attivando solo il try ubuntu non mi permetta alcuna scelta.. come se il desktop di ubuntu fosse un wallpaper, senza possibilità di interazione
<mibofra> ufo900, oi
<mibofra> ufo900, quindi ha bootato con l'opzione?
<ufo900> va in boot ma la prima schermata ed unica che compare è qst http://imagebin.org/272288
<mibofra> visto
<ufo900> mibofra il comando funziona ma non va in boot
<mibofra> prova una derivata
<mibofra> tipo lubuntu
<mibofra> magari supporta meglio il pc
<ufo900> cioè? :)
<mibofra> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<mibofra> :)
<Jighen> ciao a tutti...sapete dirmi se esiste un programma simile a Dragon NaturallySpeaking per un Ubuntu?
<ufo900> letto :) meglio lubuntu o xubuntu? vedo che ci sono entrambe nei download
<ufo900> per il resto l'installazione è uguale? mibofra
<akis24> Jighen:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4139354
<Jighen> grazie
<Jighen> :D
<akis24> di nulla
<mibofra> ufo900, si
<ufo900> tra circa un'ora ha finito di scaricare iso, dopo provo :) grazie per il momento mibofra
<mibofra> prego
<Nemo_> Salve, qualcuno mi sa dire come esplorare all'interno di un file bundle?
<BlacKira92> ciao ragazzi, ci sto sbattendo la testa da un pò e non riesco a capire perchè le cuffie sul mio notebook con ubuntu 13.04 non vogliono funzionare
<BlacKira92> e in generale tutto cià che collego tramite il jack di uscita
<BlacKira92> come posso capirne la causa?
<cups2> ciao
<cups2> vorrei gestire da windows 7 la stampante montata su ubuntu ma non mi si apre la pagine di cups nonostante ho seguito varie guide
<cups2> http://192.168.1.4:631/admin
<cups2> non apre affatto
<cups2> da ubuntu ho spuntato di aprire il tutto anche da altri sistemi ma nada
<cups2> metto il mio indirizzo ip corretto e non so come risolvere
<cups2> potreste aiutarmi???
<cups2> è o no un canale di supporto????
<cups2> scusate ma non capisco.....................................................
<cups2> c'è nex?
<cups2> c'è nex?
<cups2> c'è nex
<cups2> c'è nex?
<cups2> rispondete
<cristian_c> mac89, ciao
<mac89> cristian_c: ciao
<cristian_c> mac89, hai risolto poi?
<cristian_c> (qualunque cosa fosse)
<mac89> cristian_c: si si ho risolto
<mac89> cristian_c: ho scoperto che avviando la dist con un kernel più vecchio sembra che il so non si blocchi più inaspettatamente , volevo provare ad aggiornare il kernel ma non saprei come fare puoi darmi una mano :)
<mac89> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian_c> mac89, sinceramente non ricordo il tuo problemi
<cristian_c> mac89, puoifarmi un riassunto?
<cristian_c> *problema
<mac89> ne avevo molti :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> va beh, quello di cui mi parlasti
<mac89> cristian_c: in pratica ogni tanto il pc si blocca inaspettatamente, tu (ti do del tu :) ) mi avevi detto che poteva dipendere dall'aggiunta di ppa di terze parti e quindi mi sono rassegnato poi pero' o pensato che potesse dipendere dal kernel ed effettivamente sembra quello, dato che avviando con kernel più vecchi il So sembra stabile, la domanda è: come posso aggiornare il k in modo sicuro?
<cristian_c> mac89, poi dipende da quali ppa hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> se sono ppa che interferiscono con il kernel o con i driver video
<cristian_c> mac89, quale kernel stai utilizzando, e su quale release?
<mac89> cristian_c: un attimo
<mac89> cristian_c: ora sto usando il 3.8.0-27 su lubuntu, però non so se è il più recente installato, perchè da grub o avviato con il k più vecchio e non ricordo il numero preciso
<cristian_c> ok, ma 13.04?
<mac89> cristian_c: si scusa la 13.04
<mac89> cristian_c: volevo mettere il k 3.11 ma forse e meglio aspettare un distupgrade?
<cristian_c> mac89, ho un'idea
<mac89> cristian_c: quale? :))
<cristian_c> mac89, apri il task manager e lascialo aperto
<cristian_c> mac89, ogni tanto butta un occhio a esso, per vedere quali processi consumano più memoria o cpu
<cristian_c> mac89, sopratutto in concomitanza dei freeze
<cristian_c> e chiaramente controlla il carico totale su cpu e memoria ram
<mac89> ma con questo k non ci sono freeze da qundo ho avviato quasi 1h fa, in caso il prossimo fine settimana provo con il k più recente e tengo d'occhio il top del terminale e ti farò sapere, per ora me ne devo andare ciao :) comunque lo lascio acceso.
<cristian_c> mac89, ma non ho capito quale intendi come kernel più recente
<cristian_c> non è che hai installato il 3.11? XD
<mac89> cristian_c: praticamente quando avvio la dis da grub ho la possibilità di avviarla con vecchi k ed ora la sto utilizzando con un k veccho non  con quello più recente, spero di essermi spiegato non sono mai stato un asso in italiano e si vede :)
<cristian_c> !sms
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sms'
<cristian_c> !kappa | mac89
<ubot-it> mac89: www.nokappa.it
<cristian_c> mac89, sì, ma non ho capito qual'è il kernel più recente
<mac89> cristian_c: sinceramente non lo so neanche io con il comando uname -a vedo il kernel in uso? (k stava per kernel)
<cristian_c> mac89, sì
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> mac89, ma nella lista quello in cima è l'ultimo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> mac89, c'è anche un comando apposito che te li lista
<cristian_c> (che non ricordo al momento)
<mac89> cristian_c: uname -a mi da solo 3.8.0-27-generic resti in linea che provo un reboot?
<mac89> cristian_c: uname -r mi da solo un kernel ??? forse sono matto io ma ero convinto di averne più di uno istallato
<cristian_c> mac89, prova
<cristian_c> mac89, ti da il kernel in uso
<cristian_c> per la lista completa c'è un comando oppure lo leggi nel grub
<cristian_c> *la
<mac89> trovato !!!! con update grub  il 31 freeza
<mac89> ---
<mac89> 3.8.0-31-generic
<mac89> 3.8.0-29-generic
<mac89> 3.8.0-27-generic
<cristian_c> oh
<ufo900> mibofra ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<mac89> cristian_c: sono questi i kernel ed il 31 freeza http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6172274/ il bot mi ha scollegato
<mac89> cristian_c: è normale che il 31 non ha la voce *.img
<cristian_c> img?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> non so
<cristian_c> mac89, fai la prova che ti ho detto
<mac89> vado con il reboot
<Sagitt> c'è già la final del nuovo ubuntu o bisogna per forza aspettare la data di uscita?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, ?
<Sagitt> no niente ho appena visto al roadmap
<Sagitt> mi chiedevo se c'era tipo una golden master :P
<mac89> Sagitt: c'è la beta2
<Sagitt> allora attendo
<Sagitt> per caso sapete dirmi come posso vedere l'elenco dei pacchetti scaricabili dalla 13.10? volevo vedere se avevano aggiornato uno in particolare
<mac89> Sagitt: di quale dist ?
<Sagitt> sulla nuova ovviamente
<mac89> Sagitt: ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu :)
<Sagitt> mm no intendevo
<Sagitt> un particolare pacchetto apt-get
<Sagitt> ma proverò la beta 2 in virtuale :D
<mac89> Sagitt: se ti può essere di aiuto per ubuntu guarda qui http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<cristian_c> Sagitt, sul sito ubuntu packages
<cristian_c> lì trovi le versioni dei pacchetti per le varie release
<Sagitt> ci vado a vedere grazie
<mibofra> ufo900, ero a cena xD
<mac89> cristian_c: oggi non vuole freezare, grazie per l'aiuto ora devo andare comunque non ti sei liberato di me se il problema si ripresenta ti romperò le scatole :-D grazie ancora ciao
<xandre> salve a tutti
<mibofra> ciao xandre
<xandre> ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu sul netbook, praticamente ho creato la chiavetta live, impostato il bios perchè parta da Usb ma niente, riavviando rimane in schermata nera con il cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<xandre> Ho già provato a riscaricare e ricreare la usb live ma niente non vuole andare..eppure con ubuntu funziona...spero riusciate ad aiutarmi, grazie mille in anticipo a chi avrà un po di pazienza :)
<ufo900> mibofra sono qui :)
<ufo900> quando sei pronto ti tartasso di news mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, dai su xD
<ufo900> mibofra allora, mi sono attaccato ad uno schermo di un fisso con il cavo, ho iniziato ad installare lubuntu (anche qui nessuna possibilità con nomodeset) e stava installando, speranzoso nel boot.. quando aveva finito di scaricare ed installare i pacchetti, quasi alla fine, premuto invio da schermo nero e ora si avvia solo lubuntu..
<ufo900> mibofra sto passando con il cavo dallo schermo del fisso dove ti sto scrivendo al portatile x vedere cosa sta facendo.. ora provo ad installare i driver della scheda video così almeno provo a lavorare in parallelo con entrambi i pc.. attendo istruzioni su come far vedere anche windows :)
<mibofra> ufo900, lubuntu si vede?
<mibofra> l'importante è quello
<mibofra> se si da lubuntu apri un terminale e dai
<mibofra> sudo update-grub
<mibofra> e dovresti vedere win al riavvio in grub :)
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> ok si :D
<jervax> dopo ore di prove niente da fare
<ufo900> mibofra niente da fare x grub, non mi vede windows
<ufo900> mi avvia sempre a solo lubuntu mibofra
<cristian_c> jervax, cioè?
<mibofra> ufo900, mi viene il dubbio che tu abbia piallato windows
<cristian_c> ufo900, hai ripristinato grub?
<mibofra> ufo900, dai sudo blkid
<cristian_c> mibofra, lol
<ufo900> no, ho scelto l'opzione "altro" e ho scelto una partizione diversa x lubuntu.. win nn l'ho toccato..
<mibofra> ufo900, vediamo comunque ok?
<mibofra> dai sudo blkid
<ufo900> mibofra ora do il sudo blkid
<mibofra> ok
<ufo900> mibofra http://imagebin.org/272300
<mibofra> ufo900, per l'output del terminale potevi usare
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ufo900> il 16AL è la chiavetta sub.. ok mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, si /dev/sda4 dovrebbe essere win
<ufo900> esatto..
<mibofra> ufo900, prova sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<ufo900> ok aspetta che rientro qui con lubuntu..
<ufo900_> eccomi mibofra
<ufo900_> lancio il comando
<mibofra> si
<ufo900_> mi viene fuori l warning che mi chiede dove installare grub
<ufo900_> e mi dice che è meglio su tutti i dischi
<ufo900_> mi dice ancora configurazione in corso mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, /dev/sda
<mibofra> se possibile
<ufo900_> dice su sda oppure anche sda5
<ufo900_> entrambi o solo 1?
<jervax> cristian cioè che il problema è e continua ad essere il fatto che non mi installa il grub
<ufo900_> sda5 è dove c'è il file system di lubuntu.. sda è il blocco intero della ssd
<jervax> ho partizionato manualmente per come si deve ma al momento di installare il grub va in errore fatale
<jervax> mi chiedo .... è possibile che tutto il casino derivi dal fatto che voglio installarlo su un hd esterno ???
<ufo900_> per selezionare e cosa selezionare che tasto uso? mibofra
<mibofra> frecce ed invio
<ufo900_> se seleziono sda ed invio mi dice che non ho selezionato alcuna partizione
<ufo900_> mibofra con qualsiasi combinazione.. sia sda che sda5
<mibofra> ufo900, prova la barra spazzatrice prima di invio
<ufo900_> ok fatto.. copio quello che c'è scritto? mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, ma si dai
<mibofra> mettilo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ufo900_> qui mibofra http://paste.ubuntu.com/6172681/
<mibofra> ha finito ufo900 ?
<cristian_c> jervax, dove hai installato il grub?
<cristian_c> precisamente
<ufo900_> non sono esperto ma sec me continua a non vedermi la partizione win mibofra.. si si ho già copiato in paste.ubuntu da link sopra
<cristian_c> *scelto
<mibofra> ufo900, prova a riavviar
<mibofra> P.S. hai efi
<ufo900_> oks mibofra arrivo
<ufo900__> mibofra niente, come prima
<mibofra> ufo900, uhm...
<mibofra> !efi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<mibofra> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> ufo900, prova a ripristinare il loader di win nell'mrb e poi reinstallar grub
<mibofra> !mrb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mrb'
<mibofra> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<mibofra> *mbr
<ufo900__> devo quindi avviare il sistema da chiavetta? mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, anche dal sistema installato se vuoi
<mibofra> basta che fai tutto e poi riavii
<mibofra> *riavvii
<ufo900__> ah ok ora provo mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, cioè
<mibofra> segui la guida per il ripristino del loader di win sull'mbr
<mibofra> ufo900__, e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<ufo900__> seguo la guida e poi rilancio il comando.. mibofra
<ufo900_> mibofra identico a prima.. :(
<jervax> allora ho letto praticamente l impossibile e sono giunto alla conclusione che il problema è il fatto che il mio notebook abbia questo maledetto EFI .
<cristian_c> jervax, dove hai installato il grub?
<jervax> io necessito dunque installare kubuntu versione 12.04 lts a 32bit  ma sto maledetto grub mi va in errore fatale.
<cristian_c> precisamente
<jervax> non ne ho idea di dove ho installato adesso
<jervax> posso dirti che ho provato ad installare il tutto su un hd esterno usb
<cristian_c> ol
<cristian_c> jervax, ma cos'hai scelto in partizionamento manuale?
<jervax> e che ho eseguito l installazione grafica da dvd
<cristian_c> jervax, posta una schermata
<jervax> ummm vado un po a memoria
<ufo900_> mibofra indentico a prima :(
<jervax> ho fatto un ext4 da 40gb con punto di mount /
<jervax> poi ho fatto un partizione da 10 di swap
<cristian_c> jervax, c'è anche la parte dedicata al grub
<jervax> o
<jervax> ok
<jervax> quando dice dove installare il loader mi pare di aver scelto una partizione da 5gb /boot ext2
<cristian_c> jervax, ma lol
<cristian_c> jervax, forse hai fatto casini XD
<jervax> la cosa è decisamente probabile
<cristian_c> ora si spiega (quasi) tutto
<cristian_c> XD
<jervax> so solo che in passato per installare ubuntu ci impiegavo 5 minuti
<jervax> mo è tutto un casino
<cristian_c> jervax, io non vedo grosse difficoltà, sulle ultme versioni
<cristian_c> *i
<jervax> intanto vorrei capire .........
<cristian_c> eh, ti sei dato la risposta da solo
<jervax> il fatto che io voglia installare il tutto su un hd esterno è un problema ?
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> 21:58:30 <jervax> quando dice dove installare il loader mi pare di aver scelto una partizione da 5gb /boot ext2
<cristian_c> jervax, io ho già installato la 13.04 su hdd esterno
<jervax> ok
<cristian_c> e non ho riscontrato alcun problema, né nell'installazione
<jervax> cristian ti andrebbe di guidarmi passo passo ?
<cristian_c> né nell'utilizzo :P
<jervax> ma con win 7 già installato sulla macchina ?
<cristian_c> jervax, sì, se posti una schermata
<cristian_c> vale più du mille parole
<cristian_c> jervax, c'era xp su quel pc
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<cristian_c> :D
<jervax> no
<jervax> c è win 7
<jervax> e deve restarci così com è
<cristian_c> jervax, sul mio c'era xp
<cristian_c> sulla macchina
<cristian_c> XD
<jervax> da quello che so il problema si propone con win 7 e 8
<cristian_c> jervax, e ripeto, non ho avuto alcun problema
<jervax> ripeto , per quello che ho letto in giro
<jervax> ok
<jervax> non so se mi hai risposto
<cristian_c> jervax, mah, ci stai che hai fatto casini con il partizionamento
<jervax> possibile anche
<cristian_c> 21:58:30 <jervax> quando dice dove installare il loader mi pare di aver scelto una partizione da 5gb /boot ext2
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmm
<jervax> e che dovevo fare ?
<cristian_c> ma lol
<cristian_c> jervax, chi ti ha detto di fare così
<cristian_c> ?
<jervax> una guida online
<cristian_c> ma lol
<cristian_c> jervax, e tu  segui guide prese a caso sul web?
<cristian_c> poi non ci si deve lamentare -,-
<jervax> era l unica che aveva le mie stesse condizioni
<jervax> ovvero win 7 su macchina recente Asus e necessità di installare kubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> jervax, io ho sempre installato il grub in un unico modo su vari pc
<cristian_c> non capisco perché uno si debba impelagare con le guide dei blog
<cristian_c> che facilmente ti incasinano il sistema
<jervax> concordo
<jervax> ma se di suo kubuntu ha problemi ad installare il grub
<jervax> io in qualche modo devo risolvere
<jervax> adesso
<jervax> sul notebook ho l hd partizionato
<cristian_c> jervax, non credo che *buntu abbia problemi ad installare il grub
<cristian_c> forse debian sì
<cristian_c> ma ubuntu no
<jervax> ubuntu non so
<jervax> ma Kubuntu si....
<cristian_c> sempre *buntu è
<ufo900_> mibofra?
<ufo900_> mibofra ? cristian_c posso chiederti una cosa intanto che aspetto mibofra?
<cristian_c> ufo900_, lo sto cercando anch'io
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> è sparito :P
<cristian_c> jervax, io, fossi in te, installerei il grub nel modo classico
<jervax> probabilmente
<jervax> cristian... qual è ?
<cristian_c> jester-, se il tuo disco è sdb
<cristian_c> installa il grub in sdb
<ufo900_> quando partizio con su ancora win8, ho dedicato 20Gb alla parte di ubuntu.. e fino a lì ok.. quando parto per l'installazione di ubuntu e chiedo "altro" al partizionamento, come è giusto partizionare?
<cristian_c> se il disco è sda, installa in sda
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> jervax, non in una partizione come sda1, sdb1, ecc...
<jervax> alt il disco INTERNO è sda ... l hd esterno è sdb
<jervax> ok
<cristian_c> appunto,  allora sdb, come faccio io
<jervax> e le partizioni come devo prepararle con punto di mount e boot ?
<cristian_c> jervax, tu fai e poi posta una schermata
<cristian_c> prima di applicare
<cristian_c> *andare avanti
<ufo900_> quando partizio con su ancora win8, ho dedicato 20Gb alla parte di ubuntu.. e fino a lì ok.. quando parto per l'installazione di ubuntu e chiedo "altro" al partizionamento, come è giusto partizionare? cristian_c
<mibofra> ufo900, :)
<jervax> mo provo
<ufo900_> rieccoti, domanda anche per te qui sopra mibofra :)
<jervax> mi sento tanto niubbo maledizione
<ufo900_> mi viene il dubbio di aver partizionato male ma boh nn credo..
<cristian_c> !image | jervax
<ubot-it> jervax: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ufo900_> qualcuno attivo che mi risponda? :) se ho partizionato male devo rifare tutto ed è lunga.. :(
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ufo900_, posta schermata anche tu
<ufo900_> quindi reinstallo win, rivado su ubuntu e poi posto schermata?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> perché reinstallarlo?
<ufo900_> schermata da mettere qui? :) quale?
<cristian_c> ufo900_, del partizionamento
<ufo900_> per lo screenshot?
<cristian_c> ufo900ah
<cristian_c> !image | ufo900_
<ubot-it> ufo900_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ufo900_> ok ok per quello ok, lo screenshot della schermata..
<ufo900> mibofra cristian_c ecco qui http://imagebin.org/272309
<mibofra> ufo900,allora va?
<ufo900> no mibofra, qui la partizione e si avvia solo lubuntu ibofra cristian_c ecco qui http://imagebin.org/272309
<mibofra> ufo900, uhm...
<mibofra> ufo900, elimini la partizione efi?
<ufo900> devo farlo? credevo di no.. mibofra
<ufo900> nello screen c'è ed è presente..
<mibofra> ufo900, lo so ma a mali estremi
<mibofra> se no
<mibofra> vedi qui : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> e
<mibofra> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=547295&mobile=off
<mibofra> se hai dubbi non esitare a chiedere :)
<cristian_c> ufo900, non è che hai più di 4 partizioni primarie?
<Bricconcello> Buonasera :D
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, complimenti per il nick, ciao
<mibofra> spettate
<jervax> eccomi qua
<jervax> allora
<mibofra> ufo900, lo metti grub-efi al posto di grub-pc?
<Bricconcello> cristian Ah Ah AH :P
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install grub-efi
<cristian_c> mibofra, ahhhhh
<jervax> sono in fase di installazione vediamo se riusciamo a fare sto cappero di notebook
<cristian_c> mibofra, non pensavo necessitasse di grub-efi al posto di grub-pc
<ufo900> provo mibofra
<Bricconcello> Qualcuno mi risponde sul forum?
<cristian_c> lol
<ufo900> quale comando quindi da terminale? cristian_c e mibofra
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, ehm, sei in hat
<cristian_c> *chat
<cristian_c> XD
<mibofra> ufo900, te l'ho scritto
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install grub-efi
<ufo900> mi mancava tutta la stringa :) sorry
<jervax> vedo che non sono il solo ad avere problemi con grub ed EFI
<cristian_c> ufo900, io ho il dubbio che tu abbia più di 4 partizioni primarie, da quanto vedo nella schermata che hai postato
<Bricconcello> cristian ho creato un thread posso linkare?
<ufo900> cristian_c la partizione identificata con home è logica..
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, magari spiega il problema, po si vede
<cristian_c> *poi
<cristian_c> ufo900, e qual'è l'estesa?
<Bricconcello> Bhè :D ho scritto tutte le caratteristiche del mio pc, e ho chiesto quale linux mi consigliate
<ufo900> con estesa intendi quella con /?
<mibofra> Bricconcello,
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !chat | Bricconcello
<ubot-it> Bricconcello: please see above
<ufo900> quella da poco più di 15gb cristian_c
<cristian_c> ufo900, non la vedo
<cristian_c> ufo900, ne vedo una da 19
<ufo900> posso far na cosa? reinstallo ubuntu :) lascio win così com'era.. rimetto il livecd e ci riprovo.. può andare? cristian_c
<jervax> ecco la schermata http://imagebin.org/272312
<jervax> che mi dite adesso ?
<cristian_c> ufo900, il discorso credo si basi sul ripristino del grub
<cristian_c> non tanto nella reinstallazione di un so
<jervax> cristian hai visto la schermata ?
<mibofra> ufo900, provato?
<cristian_c> jervax, cos'è sdb2?
<cristian_c> jervax, e cos'è sdb1?
<ufo900> mibofra anche con grub-efi non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> jervax, e perché ci sono dei buchi?
<jervax> sdb1 è una partizione con dentro dei file che ho messo su winz
<cristian_c> ufo900, non ho ancora capito qual'è la partizione estesa
<jervax> sdb2 l avevo creata (seguendo la guida) e avevo messo punto di mount /
<cristian_c> jervax, ok, quindi no nserve a ubuntu, strettamente
<cristian_c> è una partizone dati
<cristian_c> +i
<jervax> no
<jervax> vorrei che restasse così
<jervax> mi serve per salvare i miei file da windows
<cristian_c> jervax, che poi ext2 mi sembra sbagliato
<cristian_c> io avrei usato ext4
<jervax> ok
<cristian_c> ext2 è molto vecchio come fs
<jervax> quindi che faccio con queste partizioni?
<cristian_c> poi ci sono dei buchi
<jervax> quali buchi ?
<mibofra> ufo900, ok
<cristian_c> 40 Gb di nulla
<mibofra> ufo900, dai sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<cristian_c> spazio libero
<jervax> ok li volevo installare il sistema operativo
<Bricconcello> Lallallero
<mibofra> che voglio levarmi un dubbio
<cristian_c> non partizionato
<mibofra> dopo dai ls /mnt
<cristian_c> jervax, e allora sdb2?
<jervax> come ti ripeto , in quella famosa guida , che evidentemente non va bene , c era scritto di fare così
<cristian_c> jervax, ma non ho capito a cosa serve sdb2
<jervax> una ext2 da 5gb punto di mount /
<cristian_c> ma perché 5 gb?
<jervax> una swap da 10gb
<cristian_c> per fare cosa?
<cristian_c> swap 10 gb?
<cristian_c> o mio dio
<jervax> e una ext4 da 40gb punto di mount /boot
<cristian_c> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<jervax> che adesso non so più come mai non è ext4 ma è spazio libero
<cristian_c> jervax, a che ti serve una swap da 10 gb
<jervax> bu
<cristian_c> è una cosa incomprensibile
<cristian_c> direi folle
<jervax> a nulla credo dato che cmq ho già 4gb di ram
<jervax> cristian , guidami tu e rifaccio tutto
<cristian_c> jervax, non ho mai visto una swap da 10 Gb
<cristian_c> ma sai almeno a cosa serve la swap?
<cristian_c> jervax, sì
<cristian_c> jervax, la swap la riduci alla grandezza della ram
<cristian_c> tanto per cambiare
<cristian_c> jervax, sdb la cancelli
<jervax> da quel che ho capito è una sorta di zona che linux utilizzava un tempo per sopperire alle ram piccolette dei pc vecchi
<cristian_c> n*sdb2
<jervax> cosa che ormai quasi non serve +
<cristian_c> sì, ma falla della grandezza della ram
<cristian_c> per l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> jervax, sdb2 cancellala
<jervax> cancello sdb2, non sdb
<cristian_c> quella da 5 gb
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> avevo corretto
<cristian_c> jervax, poi ne fai una ext4 grande quanto vuoi
<cristian_c> io direi grossa tutto il resto
<cristian_c> jervax, e gli dai / come punto di mount
<cristian_c> jervax, infine: il boot loader non su dev/sda, ma su /dev/sdn
<cristian_c> *sdb
<jervax> ok , diciamo quella che è da 45 attualmente gli do punto di mount / in ext4
<jervax> giusto?
<cristian_c> jervax, ed sdb1 la lasci così com'è
<cristian_c> jervax, giusto
<jervax> ok , attendo che ridimensiona sdb5 a 4gb
<jervax> e faccio questa operazione
<cristian_c> jervax, ah, riduci, prima la swap
<jervax> poi ti posto una foto e vediamo se va bene
<jervax> si si
<cristian_c> jervax, quant'è la ram?
<jervax> sta facendo quello
<jervax> 4gb
<ufo900> arrivo mibofra
<cristian_c> ok ,alora swap di 4 gb
<jervax> la swap la sto portando a 4gb e qualcosa
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> meno
<cristian_c> 4 gb è già troppo
<cristian_c> direi abbondante
<jervax> e va beh , non credo questo sia un problema
<jervax> ormai il processo è partito
<jervax> malius abundare quam deficere
<cristian_c> diciamo che sono andato largo dicendo 4 gb di swap
<jervax> MElius
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> secondo me lo spazio serve
<cristian_c> quindi sarebbe meglio averne di èiù per la /
<jervax> tengo 1 tera .............hai voglia
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> per altro a me attualmente kubuntu mi serve soltanto per installarci un solo software che per altro il tecnico mi aveva detto fai 20gb per linux
<jervax> io ne sto mettendo quasi 50
<cristian_c> eh, addirittura 20
<cristian_c> non è poco
<cristian_c> non è mica win che ti occupa tutto il disco XD
<jervax> hai idea come posso unire i 6gb che ho tolto alla swap
<jervax> con i 45 gb liberi che avevo ?
<cristian_c> jervax, sì, allarghi la partizione verso destra
<cristian_c> la /
<jervax> ti ricordo che sto in manuale
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> jervax, hai creato la / ?
<jervax> no
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> volevo prima unire le due partizioni libere
<cristian_c> non ha senso
<jervax> per farne una sola + grande
<cristian_c> jervax, non sono partizioni
<jervax> ?
<cristian_c> è spazio non partizionato
<cristian_c> jervax, che io chiamo 'buchi'
<cristian_c> jervax, quindi, ti basta creare la tua partizione, e allargarla
<cristian_c> Xd
<cristian_c> o meglio
<cristian_c> quando la definisci, gli assegni tutto lo spazi non partizionato
<cristian_c> *spazio
<jervax> cristian https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1377090_576287232430540_951827431_n.jpg
<cristian_c> ufo900, a che punto sei?
<cristian_c> jervax, rimangono 6 gb liberi
<jervax> ok
<cristian_c> jervax, io cancellerei la swap
<jervax> ma non capisco come unirli a sdb6
<cristian_c> jervax, allargherei la /
<ufo900> ho installato un driver scazzato e nn vedevo più nulla neanche con il monitor esterno :/ sto reinstallando.. tra poco finisce..
<cristian_c> jervax, e poi rifarei la swap XD
<cristian_c> ufo900, lol
<jervax> continuo a non capire come allargarla
<cristian_c> ufo900, in questo modo copriresti tutto lo spazio
<cristian_c> jervax, facile
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> jervax, in questo modo copriresti tutto lo spazio
<ufo900> una gioia proprio :/ crisitian_c ho anche utilizzato solo una partizione unica in / così faccio prima
<cristian_c> ufo900, mi riferivo a jervax
<ufo900> si si lo so :)
<cristian_c> jervax, non conosco bene kpart, ma si possono ridimensionare le partizioni
<cristian_c> comunque, mibofra è dato per disperso :P
<jervax> in arrivo schermata
<jervax> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1383329_576288872430376_1074532107_n.jpg
<jervax> come procedo ?
<mibofra> cristian_c, no sono in trans xD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jervax, allargala ancora
<cristian_c> jervax, lasciane solo 4 liberi
<cristian_c> per la swap
<jervax> cristian
<jervax> il problema è che NON SO COME ALLARGARLA
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> un attimo solo
<cristian_c> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<cristian_c> jervax, seleziona la partizione da allargare
<cristian_c> jervax, poi premi Change
<cristian_c> XD
<jervax> fatto ma non c è niente che mi permetta di allargarla o ridimensionarla
<cristian_c> jervax, posta schermata
<cristian_c> quella che appare dopo aver premuto Change
<jervax> https://www.facebook.com/images/spacer.gif
<jervax> no scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> eccola https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1374383_576290342430229_959526933_n.jpg
<cristian_c> jervax, e se fai delete e la ricrei?
<cristian_c> cosa succede?
<jervax> va beh , ho risolto cancellando anche ext4
<jervax> e ridimensionandola a 50gb
<cristian_c> jervax, ti permette di scegleire la dimensione?
<cristian_c> ok
<jervax> ora ho spazio libero da 5gb
<mibofra> ufo900, sei arrivato ad un punto?
<jervax> lo trasformo in swap ?
<cristian_c> jervax, sì
<cristian_c> jervax, e così hai chiuso il cerchio Xd
<jervax> dai un occhiata adesso e dimmi che devo fare
<jervax> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598933_576291355763461_263092101_n.jpg
<jervax> se devo formattare anche l are di swap o se devo fare altro
<jervax> sperando che risolviamo prima che mia moglie mi butta fuori di casa
<jervax> che sto sclerando da 2 giorni appresso sto pc
<cristian_c> jervax, non credo che ti faccia formattare la swap
<cristian_c> anhce perché non è importante formattarla
<jervax> ok  , quindi mo che faccio ?
<cristian_c> jervax, direi che sei a posto
<cristian_c> applica le modifiche
<jervax> boot loader è impostato su /dev/sdb
<jervax> cliccato su INSTALLA
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> procedi
<jervax> informazioni personali aggiunte
<jervax> mo mi da il benvenuto ....come sempre
<jervax> vediamo che succede
<jervax> restate sintonizzati e non cambiate canale
<jervax> tra pochissimo sapremo se butto dal balcone sto pc o se potrò usare kubuntu
<jervax> a tra pocho
<jervax> poco
<cristian_c> jervax, ah, fatta l'installazione e riavviato, devi selezionare l'hdd esterno al boot
<cristian_c> altrimenti parte con l'sda
<cristian_c> e lo ignora
<jervax> ovviamente
<jervax> mi auguro che in automatico mi parta con kubuntu se ho lhd esterno collegato, diversamente con windows
<jervax> ma credo basti come sempre dare first boot su hdesterno
<jervax> e secondo windows
<jervax> sto incrociando l incrociabile
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> le dita dei piedi
<cristian_c> :P
<jervax> configurazione hardware 66%
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> jervax, il grub lo sta installando?
<jervax> sembra sia andataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jervax> isntallazione loader
<jervax> installazione grub
<jervax> aggiormaneto grub
<jervax> e ora installazione del sistema 90%
<jervax> cristian se passi dalla sicilia ti devo 10 caffe
<jervax> sembra sia andata
<jervax> 92%
<jervax> INSTALLAZIONE COMPLETATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<cristian_c> jervax, eh, almeno stanotte non dormi in albergo XD
<jervax> sto riavviando
<jervax> PARTITOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jervax> dopo di che riavvio e vediamo se il mio winzoz è tutto ok
<jervax> :D
<cristian_c> ok
<jervax> ma penso di si
<cristian_c> incrocia qualcos'altro XD
<jervax> senti
<jervax> sospensione in ram cos è ?
<cristian_c> jervax, è il classico sleep
<cristian_c> jervax, non spegni il pc, ma si spegne quasi tuto l'hardware
<jervax> ottimo
<cristian_c> *tutto
<jervax> non parte windows
<jervax> :D
<jervax> windows failed to start :D
<cristian_c> jervax, l'ivernazione invece spegne il pc e salva su disco il contenuto della ram
<cristian_c> jervax, avevi disattivato l'ibernazione in windows?
<jervax> sto provando intanto a farlo partire senza hd installato
<cristian_c> jervax, sì, prova così
<cristian_c> al limite...
<jervax> e mi chiede di riparare
<jervax> e intanto riparo
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> poi lo riavvio
<cristian_c> vediamo
<jervax> e vediamo se va
<jervax> che se va me ne frego
<jervax> tanto io kubuntu devo farlo partire solo quando attacco preventivamente l hd esterno
<cristian_c> jervax, diciamo che lo risolvi poi
<jervax> teoricamente anche il grub è su quell hd
<cristian_c> l'important eè che i due so siano avviabili
<cristian_c> jervax, non dovrebbe
<jervax> quindi se non c è l hd connesso in automatico dovrebbe partire windows
<ufo900_> chiedo scusa ma sto ancora scaricando i pacchetti.. ho internet lumaca..
<cristian_c> jervax, tu hai installato il grub su sdb, quindi se lo stacchi il grub non compare
<jervax> perfetto
<jervax> quindi in auto dovrebbe partire il loader di win7
<cristian_c> se lo installavi su sda, il grub compariva anche con hdd scollegato
<jervax> nel momento in cui lo collego la bios manda in first boot l hd e parte il grub
<cristian_c> sì
<jervax> sempre in teoria
<cristian_c> per questo ho suggerito sdb
<jervax> good
<cristian_c> jervax, a me funge anche in pratica
<jervax> mo vediamo intanto che dice sto windows repair
<jervax> e se posso anche tipo andare a dormire per oggi
<cristian_c> jervax, però non so win8 come si comprta con avvio rapido, sospensione
<jervax> e spegnere il MAC che mi sta andando in fumo :D
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> win e linux su mac
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<jervax> no no
<jervax> mac è da dove ti sto parlando
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> accanto ho la macchina su cui c è win e ora anche linux
<jervax> no no , su mac , c è IOS e IOS soltanto ci resta
<jervax> quello funziona , va bene e me lo tengo così senza smanettare nulla
<jervax> con quel che costa un cavolo di mac non ci metto mani
<jervax> oltre che anche li ci lavoro e non ho intenzione di fare fesserie
<jervax> win7 partito e funzionante alla grande :D
<jervax> vediamo se mi riconosce i 900gb del hd esterno
<cristian_c> lol
<jervax> anche i file sono al loro posto
<jervax> tentiamo il riavvio con hd connesso
<jervax> dovrebbe partire il grub
<jervax> YEEEEEES funonzia
<ufo900_> tra poco inizio a stressarti io cristian_c :)
<jervax> grande cristian
<jervax> hai vinto 1 caffe e 1 pizza
<jervax> :D
<jervax> detto questo ragazzi vi auguro una serena notte come lo sarà la mia
<cristian_c> jervax, notte
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ufo900tra poco stacco :P
<ufo900__> eccomi, sono pronto mibofra cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<ufo900__> come prima, riavvio e nn succede nulla a parte avviarsi lubuntu
<ufo900__> cosa fare?
<ufo900__> come prima, riavvio e nn succede nulla a parte avviarsi lubuntu
<cristian_c> ufo900__, ripeto: non so quante partizioni primarie hai
<ufo900__> posto foto
<ufo900__> anzi faccio prima così.. come prima, solo che la partizione a dx ora è unica
<cristian_c> ufo900__, controlla i dettagli delle partizioni
<cristian_c> ufo900__, dovrebbe dirti se sono primarie o estese(logiche
<cristian_c> */
<ufo900__> per vederlo cristian_c come posso fare? accessori->dischi?
<mibofra> ufo900, anche gnome-disks
<mibofra> da terminale
<mibofra> o premendo alt+f2 e mettendo il comando li
<ufo900__> dev/sda1 ambiente di ripristino windows
<ufo900_> scusate, ho la linea internet che salta mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900, a che sei?
<ufo900> eccomi mibofra
<ufo900> cosa psso fare ora? sono dentro ubuntu e nn parte win, come prima..
<ufo900> le partizioni sono come queste, ma invece di avere partizione 5 e 6 ho solo sda5 con dentro lubuntu http://imagebin.org/272309 mibofra
<mibofra> Oi
<ufo900> dimmi tutto :) mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900: a che punto sei?
<ufo900> ono dentro ubuntu e nn parte win, come prima..
<ufo900> le partizioni sono come queste, ma invece di avere partizione 5 e 6 ho solo sda5 con dentro lubuntu http://imagebin.org/272309 mibofra
<mibofra> ufo900: hai dato :
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt && ls /mnt && sudo umount /mnt
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> Postandomi il contenuto di ritorno con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> ?
<ufo900_> sono sempre ufo900, da ubuntu, qui il codice richiesto http://paste.ubuntu.com/6173288/ mibofra
<ufo900_> mibofra qui il codice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6173288/
<mibofra> ufo900: dai sudo umount /dev/sda4
<mibofra> Comunque si win è li
<mibofra> ma
<mibofra> Forse è saltata la partizione con il suo loader
<mibofra> Devi prima ripristinar il loader di win con il cd/dvd di ripristino
<ufo900> come si fa? :)
<mibofra> ufo900_: in rete ci sono varie fuide che te lo spiegano xD
<mibofra> E poi ci sono io
<mibofra> Ma ti serve il cd/dvd
<mibofra> Lo hai xD?
<ufo900> certo
<ufo900> ci sono varie guide, master boot leggo, normale, etc :(
<ufo900> non saprei quale seguire
<ufo900_> ne ho trovato una, questa va bene? http://www.albateck.com/blog/?p=1179
<ufo900_> mibofra ? :)
<mibofra> Si ufo900 ma per win8
<ufo900_> mmmm quindi nn va bene per dual boot? mibofra
<mibofra> Hai win8 sul pc?
<ufo900_> si..
<mibofra> ufo900: allora ok usala
<mibofra> ufo900: e poi torna qui
<ufo900_> passo passo, e dovrebbe andarmi in dual boot? sperem.. :)
<mibofra> No xD
<mibofra> Poi dobbiam pensar a grub xD
<ufo900> ora si avvia solo windows
<ufo900> mibofra sono pronto, si avvia in win
<ufo900> mibofra attendo :)
<ufo900> mibofra sono distrutto :) qual è il prox passo?
<ufo900> mibofra ? :)
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-22
<akis24> giorno
<rossellapozzesse> È la prima volta che uso questo strumento
<drox> Ragazzi buongiorno, rieccomi qui adesso non riesco più nemmeno ad accedere al terminale chi mi da la scorciatoia tastiera per aprirlo? non ditemi alt+f2 perchè non funziona
<drox> sono su ubuntu 14.04
<drox> enzotib, sapresti aiutarmi?
<massix> ctrl + alt + f2
<drox> massix, non voglio andare in tty2
<drox> ho bisogna della grafica
<drox> o meglio ho bisogno di scaricare una live ma i browers non funzionano mi danno errore, chi mi da il comando da terminale
<drox> dovrebbe essere wget ecc.....
<akis24> drox: wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso  per  la 64bit
<drox> akis24, grazie posso usarla anche da tty2? dove me la scarica?
<akis24> drox:  la mette in /home
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<drox> intanto grazie ci sentiamo dopo
<akis24> drox: oppure dove hai aperto terminale suppongo
<drox> se sono in tty2 dovrebbe essere la mia home giusto
<drox> ?
<massix> drox: dipende da dove hai aperto il terminale
<drox> si nella mai home perfetto adesso aspettiamo
<drox> ma è normale che non riesco più a vedere nessuna icona nel menu di unity?
<drox> e tutte le aplicazioni che fanno riferimento al collegamento internet, ff chrome skype, non funzionino?
<drox> xchat invece funziona e non so perchè ;)
<akis24> drox: se non erro cristian_c  ti aveva detto come provare a resettare unity
<akis24> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<drox> akis24, già fatto ma non ho risolto nulla
<akis24> !ripristino | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<drox> akis24, oggi per sicurezza lo ho fatto da tty2 in modo da essere più incisivo,ma nulla anzi l'icona del terminale che prima avevo nella dash è sparita,a vendo ripristinato unity
<drox> akis24, grazie per il wiki ma non riesco ad aprirlo nessun programma per andare ininternet funziona
<drox> adesso scarico la live poi reinstallo tutto faccio prima!!!
<akis24> drox: perfetto meglio
<glpiana> ola
<guest_3923> Buongiorno non sono esperto ho Lubuntu 14.04 ma Firefox è in inglese come posso averlo in italiano?
<guest_3923> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402126/
<akis24> guest_3923: vai nel menu delle impostazioni e cerca " supporto lingue "  e da li completi installazione lingua
<akis24> guest_3923: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<guest_3923> Grazie adesso provo :)
<drox> akis24, scusami ancora ho scaricato la iso adesso dovrei fare la usb d'avvio, da termianle come faccio?
<drox> o comando disco avvio da terminale
<akis24> drox:  usando dd da terminale  sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/Scrivania/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc  modificando percorso ovviamente e lettera di unita' nel caso   è solo un esempio quello che leggi
<drox> per vedere i dev non è lsdev?
<drox> ok grazie
<drox> me la sta creando penso
<drox> vedo la usb lampeggiare
<drox> non vedo avanzamenti è normale?
<frankie42> salve a tutti; ho un problema con ubuntu gnome 14.10: non installa iced-tea plug-in - trattasi din un bug?
<pa> c'e' qualcuno che usa window maker qui? lo provai su 13.04 ma c'erano alcuni problemi di compatibilita , mi chiedevo se su 14.04 girasse bene
<vice_> come si cancella  la lista server recenti di ubuntu ?
<glpiana> vice_, hai un errore di apt?
<vice_> non lo so
<vice_> file / connetti al server /  server receti (devo cancellare la lista)
<glpiana> ah ok, non so
<LoPain> Salve,
<vice_> ciao
<possa> Salve, provo nuovamente a comunicare in questa chat... se dovessi commettere qualche errore vi prego di farmelo notare subito, cosi provvedo a migliorare la mia condizione di inetto....il mio problema riguarda la stampante "hp laserjet M1212nf MFP".... non riesco ad aggiungere la stampante poichè lsusb non vede tale device... se esistono gia in ret
<possa> e soluzioni a questo problema vi prego di perdonarmi e di reindirizzarmi all'indirizzo utile...p.s. ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con windows 8
<jester-> possa: installa hplip-gui e usalo per installarla
<vice_> jester ciaoo
<possa> grazie per la pronta risposta!!!ho installato hplip come da manuale purtroppo nessun risultato....carico il file di setup... spero si quello che intendi:
<jester-> possa: hplip-gui
<jester-> possa: poi trovi da qualche parte nei menu
<possa> è possibile aavere un link cosi da verificare se il file è il medesimo?
<glpiana> possa, che fila?
<glpiana> *file
<possas> è possibile che il problema di lsusb provenga da un bug? in rete non ho trovato altre soluzioni... esiste un comando di ripristino per lsusb?vi linko il mio output lsusb:us 002 Device 004: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]
<possas> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<possas> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0c45:7000 Microdia
<possas> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<possas> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000
<giorgio> ragazzi potreste aiutarmi ho xubuntu e per sbaglio ho tolto il pannello in alto
<giorgio> e non so come mettero
<giorgio> metterlo
<jester-> !unityreset | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> giorgio: e cancella la cartella .compiz
<jester-> giorgio: scusa hai xubuntu
<jester-> giorgio:  xfce4-panel   nel terminale
<jester-> giorgio: ????
<giorgio> ok ci provo
<giorgio> scusa potresti dirmi le barre da inserire nel terminale
<giorgio> barre scritture
<jester-> xfce4-panel
<giorgio> un altra istanza è già in esecuzione mi dice
<jester-> giorgio: xfce4-panel --quit
<jester-> giorgio: pkill xfconfd
<jester-> giorgio: rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<jester-> giorgio: rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml
<jester-> giorgio: dati tutti i comandi termina sessione e rientra
<giorgio> e la linea ondulata come la metto?
<jester-> usa il copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> giorgio: invece di uscire dai: xfce4-panel
<giorgio> grazie mille tutto perfetto
<giorgio> ;)
<jester-> giorgio: per la cronaca la linea ondolata detta "tilde" si fa con altgr+ì  i accentata
<guest_65363> salve
<guest_42148> salve a tutti vorrei sapere che versione di ubuntu dovrei usare su computer Windows Millennium Edition
<krabador> guest_42148, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, sebbene , è un miracolo che si accenda ancora, se è contemporaneo all'uscita del sistema operativo di cui parli
<guest_42148> non lo so perche non vorrei nemmeno farlo partire! era stapieno di virus
<krabador> guest_42148, se è tuo il pc, dovresti sapere che cosa c'è all'interno, altrimenti smontalo e verifica
<guest_42148> come faccio!
<krabador> guest_42148, modello del processore, modello della scheda video, quantitativo di memoria installata
<guest_42148> nada de nada
<guest_42148> ha un intel inside celeron
<krabador> guest_42148, non è un buon punto di partenza, nella manutenzione di un pc, non sapere come è fatto
<guest_42148> scusami!
<krabador> procurati queste informazioni, e torna pure qui a chiedere
<guest_42148> avevo parlato con il mio tecnico di fiducia e mi aveva detto che l-unico SO capace di farlo girare ancora era la derivata emmabuntu
<krabador> procurati queste informazioni, e torna pure qui a chiedere
<windows> ciao a tutti chi potrebbe scaricarmi su dvd da restituire col classico sistema di ubuntu emmabuntu 3 36bit?
<wartis> salve a tutti. Ho un problema da risolvere.Si tratta della wireless
<glpiana> wartis, esponilo, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<wartis> grazie...  Il mio portatile Asus  con montata questa scheda wireless ualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter,  non riesce a connettersi alla rete.. Vede le reti ma continua a rimandarmi alla schermata per impostare la password.. Ho provato con ndiswrapper  ho provato alcune soluzioni ma non sembra funzionare...
<enzotib> a che distanza sei dal router?
<wartis> se vuoi la quantifico in cm... credo 30 cm
<enzotib> wartis, che versione di Ubuntu?
<wartis> non è un problema di distanza..   ora ho montatop ubuntu 12.04  prima avevo la 14.04 (dove avevo lo stesso problema) e prima ancora avevo la 12.04 dove la wireless funzionava benissimo
<wartis> non capisco perchè la stessa distro presenti un problema che mesi fa non esisteva
<enzotib> wartis, se hai più di un kernel installato, hai provato a partire con un altro kernel?
<wartis> no.. cosa dovrei fare?ù
<enzotib> wartis, all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<wartis> conta che ho installato il sistema operativo ieri ..  e sul portatile è presente un solo sistema operativo
<wartis> no
<wartis> non vedo il menù
<wartis> ...
<enzotib> wartis, apri un terminale, scrivi: dpkg --get-selections '*firmware*'
<enzotib> !pastebin | wartis metti l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> wartis metti l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wartis> uscio@uscio-K53BE:~$ dpkg --get-selections '*firmware*'
<wartis> linux-firmware     install
<enzotib> wartis, uname -r
<wartis> 3.13.0-35-generic
<enzotib> wartis, grep -i firmware /var/log/syslog
<wartis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403653/
<glpiana> wartis, dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<wartis> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403664/
<glpiana> wartis, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<wartis> procedo
<glpiana> wartis, poi fai vedere su pastebin
<wartis> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403679/
<wartis> scusa errato
<wartis> glpiana,http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403691/
<glpiana> wartis, ora, riavvia il pc e quando riparte, alle prime scritte relative alla scheda madre del pc, premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift fino a che non visualizzi il menu di grub
<wartis> ok
<glpiana> wartis, anzi, magari è inutile. dalla regia dicono di dare nel terminale: grep 'menuentry ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | cut -c -80
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<wartis> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403709/
<glpiana> wartis, devi fare allora come ti ho detto prima, selezionare poi le altre entry di grub e scegliere quella relativa al kernel 3.2
<glpiana> wartis, poi torna qui
<wartis> allora giusto per non fare cacate.. ripeto.. Riavvio tengo premuto il tasto shift e scelgo il kernel 3.2  giusto?
<enzotib> wartis, sì, ma non quello di recovery
<glpiana> wartis, sì. non necessariamente lo vedi alla prima schermata. magari devi andare oltre
<enzotib> 5° rigo
<wartis> pregate per me.. a dopo
<Luca> l
<glpiana> wartis, quindi? sei riuscito a selezionare il kernel?
<wartis> Glpiana, il menu di grub non è apparso e per mia gioia e vostra disperazione non funziona piu il touchpad..che dite gli do fuoco? Cosi lo esorcizzo?
<wartis> Sono da cell ora
<glpiana> wartis, quando hai cominciato a premere il tasto shift?
<wartis> Dopo essere apparsa la scritta del produttore del pc (la prima volta) e da subito la seconda  ma il touchpad non funziona
<glpiana> wartis, ma lo hai tenuto premuto?
<wartis> Yess.. lo so che sembro scemo .ma conta che questo portatile è strano....
<glpiana> wartis, premi ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console, fai login testuale e poi spegnilo con : sudo halt
<glpiana> wartis, poi riavvialo e vedi come si comporta. nel caso attaccagli un mouse usb
<glpiana> l'installazione del kernel non ha di sicuro fatto nulla al touchpad, quindi il problema è altrove. prova magari anche un avvio senza premere shift (schiacci il maiusc sinistro o il  destro)?
<wartis> Destro..
<glpiana> wartis, prova col sinistro
<wartis> ok
<wartis> Sara comunista ahahahah
<wartis> Allorq con sudo hal mi dice login incorrext
<Luchetto> Scusate,ho un problema col la scheda wireless,non funziona.ho ubuntu 14.04 64b su asus con scheda mediatec,aiutooo please.i post del forum li ho provatie nn funzionno,per me.aiuto
<glpiana> wartis, prima fai il login, con tuo nick e tua password
<glpiana> wartis, poi dai sudo halt
<glpiana> Luchetto, scheda mediatec? interna o esterna?
<Luchetto> @glplana la scheda è interna.in un asus nuovo di marzo 2014.nuovo.ho tolto win e ho messo ubuntu ma la scheda wireless non la riconosce
<Luchetto> grazie per l'attenzione
<glpiana> Luchetto, metti su pastebin l'output del comando dato nel temrinale: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Luchetto
<ubot-it> Luchetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wartis> Vero stavo inserendo i dati dell altra distro
<Luchetto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8403860/
<Luchetto> questa dovrebbe essere la scheda  Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<glpiana> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/14c3%3A7630/ e qui sostiene che è supportata
<wartis> Glpiana, ho scoperto questo se shift viene premuto il touchpad non funziona .. il pqnnello grub non appare. Ora riprovo
<glpiana> Luchetto, guarda qui
<glpiana> DEST_MODULE_LOCATION[0]="/updates"
<glpiana> wartis, ok, ma io tra poco devo andare via. ho ancora un quarto d'ora
<glpiana> Luchetto, scusami, non è venuto bene il copiaincolla
<glpiana> Luchetto, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<ubot-it> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220146)
<wartis> Ok non preoccuparti
<wartis> Ok sono nel grub
<glpiana> wartis, bewne, cerca la 3.2 (non recovery mode)
<wartis> fatto
<Luchetto> @glpiana grazie.quindi se seguo la procedura poi dovrebbe funzionare?non è che la capisca proprio bene,sono troppo a corto di esperienza,proviamo
<glpiana> wartis, vediamo se e come si avvia
<wartis> Se funziona ti viene una pizza
<glpiana> eh, comincio ad aver fame
<wartis> Si è avviato
<wartis> Sono dentro.  Ma ancorq nom si connette alla rete
<glpiana> wartis, nel terminale scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<wartis2> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403936/
<glpiana> wartis2, la vede però
<glpiana> wartis2, prova a staccare il cavo e a farlo connettere in wifi
<Luchetto> ehm,come si fa questa cosa da terminale? 01. extract the "MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source Release_20140625.zip"Help me ,please
<glpiana> Luchetto, puoi farlo graficamente se preferisci, tasto destro sul file -> estrai qui
<Luchetto> scusa
<Luchetto> scusa ma non me lo permette,cioè non ho il file zip
<wartis2> e la pass è giusta
<wartis2> il problema è che proprio non riesce a stabilire una connessione con il router rimandandomi sempre alla schermata dell immissione della password
<wartis2> glpiana, se devi andare vai pure e no farti problemi
<glpiana> Luchetto, non l'hai scaricato?
<glpiana> wartis2, una cosa allora che puoi provare a fare è cambiare la protezione della wifi, per vedere se con altro (o senza password) si collega
<Luchetto> scusa,ma sono nuovo e sò parecchio scarso,no come si scarica(che vergogna,scusami)?
<glpiana> wartis2, 3 minuti e vado :)
<wartis2> provo a lasciare libera la wifi.....vedo che succede
<glpiana> Luchetto, c'è il link. cliccalo, compila e scarica il file
<Luchetto> @glpiana,grazie ce l'avevo sotto al naso,ora provo
<akis24> sera
<Luchetto> @glpiana ok ora mi chiede aprilo con e suggerisce file.roller,va bene?grazie
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<wartis2> glpiana niente
<wartis2> ti ringrazio lo stesso..alla prossima
<Luchetto> aiuto,aiuto,non riesco a fare una cosa semplicissima,installare i driver della scheda wireless,ho il file,ma non riesco ad istallare sti driver,chi mi può aiutare,perfavore.grazie
<Luchetto> sono su ubuntu14.04 64b e devo istallare i driver per la scheda wireless.ho il file zip dei driver e li ho estratti dopodiche,niente
<akis24> Luchetto:  da driver aggiuntivi non trova nulla ?
<Luchetto> no guarda
<Luchetto> è un problrma di lunga data,praticamente devo fare questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<Luchetto> mi puoi aiutare,please?
<Luchetto> no riuscito a fare solo questo 01. extract the "MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source Release_20140625.zip" poi non riesco ad andare avanti
<akis24> Luchetto: no ti serve qualcuno esperto magari se qualcuno legge ...
<Luchetto> @akis24 ok,la mia domanda è:come si fà adistallare i driver della scheda da terminale,avendo il file dei driver?
<akis24> Luchetto: devi scompattare il file e credo dentro trovi le istruzioni sicuramente è da compilare ma se non sei pratico ti conviene aspettare
<Luchetto> ho trovato le istruzioni e dice di copiare il file su lib/frimeware ma com'è che li dentro nn funziona l'incolla
<Luchetto> quindi come si fà?
<Luchetto> Chi mi aiuta ad istallare dei driver?please
<krabador> Luchetto, che problema hai , con quale ubuntu ?
<Luchetto> @krabador grazie,ho ubuntu14.04 64b e non mi legge la scheda wireless ora ho trovato una soluzione ma non riesco adistallare i driver della scheda(mediatec) ho il file ma
<Luchetto> mi puoi aiutare.grazie
<krabador> Luchetto, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Luchetto, apri pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolli il contenuto del comando li' dentro , premi paste, ed incolli il link risultante qui
<Luchetto> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404255/
<Luchetto> la scheda e i suoi deiver li ho scaricati da qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<Luchetto> cioè la scheda no,i driver
<Luchetto> i post del forum non mi funzionano
<krabador> Luchetto, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> Luchetto, dpkg -l | grep asus
<krabador> entrambi pastebin
<Luchetto> @krabador paste.ubuntu.com e http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404299/ il secondo non da niente
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404291/ scusa
<krabador> Luchetto, uname -r
<krabador> Luchetto, uname -r
<Luchetto> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404394/ scusa mi sono smarrito,ci sei ancora?
<Luchetto> io ho il fole dei driver ma non sono capace ad installarli inoltre anche questo potrebbe funzionare,molto semplice,ma io non riesco mi sa che do comandi sbagliati
<Luchetto> http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/wifix-semplice-tool-per-installare.html
<krabador> Luchetto, per favore, lascia perdere link non ufficiali, specie se di anni fa
<Luchetto> ok,scusa
<krabador> Luchetto, allora, dove hai scaricato ed estratto il driver?
<Luchetto> qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125 suggerito da uno del forum,poi uscito
<Luchetto> ho linkato compilato e estratto il file come da punto 01 poi non riesco piu
<krabador> Luchetto, non da dove, ma in che cartella adesso hai tutto?
<Luchetto> ah scusa
<Luchetto> l'ho messa sulla scrivania
<Luchetto> poi mi chiede di copiare un file su lib/frimeware ma in quella cartella nn mi fa funzionare il comand incolla,boh
<cybernova> Luchetto, non ti funziona l'incolla perchè bisogna essere root per aggiungere file in quella cartella
<Luchetto> @cybernova eh lo sapevo che non sapevo,grazie,quindi come si fa?
<krabador> Luchetto, apri il terminale
<Luchetto> ok,fatto
<krabador> va nella cartella in cui hai scaricato tutto
<Luchetto> ci sono
<krabador> manda ls -la
<krabador> vedi se MT7650E234.bin è li' dentro
<Luchetto> si è li dento
<Luchetto> dentro frimeware lo vedo
<Luchetto> @krabador grazie
<krabador> cp MT7650E234.bin /lib/firmware
<krabador> rispettando assolutamente maiuscole e minuscole del nome
<Luchetto> copio sulterminale ed invio?
<krabador> sudo cp MT7650E234.bin /lib/firmware
<krabador> si
<Luchetto> ok,provo
<krabador> Luchetto, verifica maiuscole e minuscole nel nome del file
<Luchetto> mmh c'èproblema
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404521/
<krabador> Luchetto, ls -la
<Luchetto> @krabador il file e in una cartella sulla scrivania
<Luchetto> cosa Is .la?
<Luchetto> scusaaaa
<krabador> Luchetto, ma sei entrato nel terminale, nella cartella dell'estrazione?
<Luchetto> no
<krabador> Luchetto, scusami, o segui
<krabador> o torni quando hai voglia di farlo
<Luchetto> ho aperto il terminale poi?
<krabador> <krabador> Luchetto, apri il terminale
<krabador> <Luchetto> ok,fatto
<krabador> <krabador> va nella cartella in cui hai scaricato tutto
<krabador> <Luchetto> ci sono
<krabador> cosa significava "ci sono" ?
<Luchetto> scusa come si va da terminale nella cartella?
<krabador>  cd nomecartella
<Luchetto> ha,grazie
<Luchetto> ok ci sono davvero ora
<Luchetto> da terminale dentro la cartella ora ridò il comando di prima
<krabador> Luchetto, assicurati , con ls -la che il file sia li dentro
<krabador> e che si chiami perfettamente in quel modo
<krabador> con maiuscole e minuscole
<Luchetto> questo il pastebin di Is -la
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404547/
<krabador> Luchetto, non sei nella cartella dove hai messo il file
<Luchetto> mmmh
<Luchetto> infatti il comando non lo trova
<Luchetto> possiamo ricominciare,please
<krabador> l'hai chiamata "driver" la cartella?
<Luchetto> la cartella è sulla scrivania e hpo aperto il terminale
<krabador> apri la cartella con il gestore file
<krabador> premi ctrl - l
<krabador> apparirà il nome completo della cartella
<krabador> fai "copia"
<Luchetto> quindi do cd MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source_V3.14_20140625_v2
<krabador> vai nel terminale
<krabador> scrivi cd e fai incolla
<krabador> poi premi invio
<Luchetto> che è ilnome della cartella(copiato,incollato)
<krabador> Luchetto, deve essere il nome completo
<krabador> Luchetto, che sarà sicuramente /home/luca/Scrivania/MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source_V3.14_20140625_v2
<Luchetto> cioè con gli slash per indirizzarlo?
<krabador> ma vallo a copiare dal gestore file
<Luchetto> quello è il nome cartella poi c'è la cartella firmeware poi wifi poi il file
<Luchetto> ???
<krabador> allora
<krabador> prima
<krabador> ti ho detto
<krabador> di andare
<krabador> nella cartella
<krabador> in cui è contenuto il file
<krabador> ce la facciamo?
<Luchetto> si ci clicco e ci entro
<Luchetto> grazie santapazienza
<wartis> salve a tutti . problema (ne stavo parlando con un operatore oggi pomeriggio)
<Luchetto> li dentro ci sono 3 cartelle
<krabador> Luchetto, o ci vai con il gestore files, premi ctrl l , copi il link completo
<krabador> Luchetto, entra
<krabador> in
<krabador> quell
<krabador> in cui
<krabador> c'è
<krabador> il
<Luchetto> ok
<krabador> file
<akis24> wartis: esponi il problema
<Luchetto> @krabador sono li dentro
<krabador> ctrl l , e ti apparirà il nome completo della cartella
<krabador> fai copia
<wartis> il problema è questo wi-fi non funzionante  specifico... wifi  con chiave di accesso.. immetto chiave e continua a rimandarmi alla schermata password( pur essendo giusta)  setto il router su wifi open (senza password) e ubuntu si connette
<wartis> ubuntu in mio posssesso 12.04
<krabador> Luchetto, torni nel terminale
<krabador> Luchetto, e fai cd incolla
<krabador> Luchetto, dove incolla , è operazione incolla
<krabador> Luchetto, ovvero tasto destro, incolla
<akis24> wartis: prova a creare altra connessione e cancella quella esistente  e vedi se funziona
<wartis> già provato non funziona
<akis24> wartis: sicuro della chave di accesso ? maiuscolo minuscolo ecc ?
<wartis> si.. è da cinque mesi che ci sbatto la testa .,. son tornato alla 12.04 dalla 14.04 proprio per questo motivo...
<Luchetto> @krabador fatto telo pastebinno http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404630/
<krabador> ok, con ls vedi come si chiama il file
<krabador> Luchetto, poi fai sudo cp nomefile /lib/firmware
<wartis> akis24  il problema dopo varie smanettature (tra le quali oggi aver cambiato il kernel)  è che una volta immessa la password il portatile si blocca e contina a rimandarmi alla schermata password
<krabador> Luchetto, manda pastebin
<Luchetto> ok
<akis24> wartis: e credo serva qualcuno esperto  ma scusa la domanda cambiare kernel a che pro ?
<wartis> è stata una prova fatti oggi qui in chat con un altro operatore/ utente
<Luchetto> @krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404653/
<krabador> Luchetto, adesso, tra le cartelle createsi con l'estrazione del file, hai una cartella chiamata rt2x00
<krabador> vacci con il terminale
<Luchetto> si
<Luchetto> fatto
<Luchetto> con cd
<krabador> ls -la  e pastebin
<Luchetto> piu il percorso,poi
<Luchetto> @krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404679/
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo gedit rt2x00.h
<wartis> qualcuno con il quale risolvere il problema?
<Luchetto> si è aperta una finestra
<krabador> Luchetto, copia tutto il contenuto e fa un pastebin
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404713/
<Luchetto> la finestra si chiama come la cartella piu gdet
<Luchetto> gedit,scusa
<akis24> wartis: provato a cambiare il tipo di cifratura della chiave del router e provare con altra ?
<akis24> wartis: vedi se ti è utile  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/net-passwordok-noconnect.html
<wartis> ho provato a cambiare anche la chiave di cifrature
<krabador> Luchetto, va alla linea #define DRV_VERSION , e sostituisci "2.3.0" con "2.3.1" , salva e chiudi
<akis24> wartis: da live ti colleghi ?
<wartis> sai che non ricordo?
<akis24> wartis:  provare ..
<wartis> conta che la distro 12.04 era su questa macchina 10 mesi fà e tutto funzionava perfettamente
<Luchetto> @krabador fatto
<akis24> wartis: quindi per conseguenza dovrebbe funzionare ancora
<wartis> poi dopo aver fatto l up  a 14.04 son iniziati i problemi ed ora dopo essere ritornato alla 12.04 son partiti i problemi
<wartis> esatto akis24
<akis24> wartis: io proverei da live intanto
<krabador> Luchetto, torna sul terminale
<krabador> Luchetto, cd ..
<krabador> Luchetto, invio
<krabador> Luchetto, ls -la
<krabador> Luchetto, e vedi se vedi la cartella con il nome rt2x00
<Luchetto> @krabador si?
<Luchetto> aspe
<Luchetto> @krabador ecco  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404771/ boh
<krabador> Luchetto, ma lo hai chiuso il terminale?
<Luchetto> no
<krabador> Luchetto, e allora perchè sei nella cartella di apertura del terminale?
<krabador> Luchetto, se smettessi di prendere in giro sarebbe gradito
<Luchetto> mah,ho pigiato troppe cose?
<Luchetto> scusa,ma so un somaro,credimi
<Luchetto> il terminale nn l'ho chiuso
<Luchetto> ho chiuso la cartella di prima dopo aver salvato lamodifica
<krabador> Luchetto, da terminale sudo mv ~/Scrivania/MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source_V3.14_20140625_v2/rt2x00 ~/Scrivania/MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source_V3.14_20140625_v2/rt2x00-3.13
<Luchetto> fatto,grazie
<wartis> chiedo aiuto  qualcuno ha tempo da dedicare? grazie
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo cp -r ~/Scrivania/MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source_V3.14_20140625_v2/rt2x00-3.13 /usr/src
<krabador> Luchetto,  cd /usr/src
<krabador> Luchetto, cd rt2x00-3.13
<Luchetto> permesso negato
<Luchetto> dice ti pastebinno
<Luchetto> @krabadorhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/8404818/
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404818/
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo cd rt2x00-3.13
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404835/
<krabador> sudo su
<krabador> cd rt2x00-3.13
<Luchetto> permesso negato
<krabador> ls -la pastebin
<krabador> ls -la e poi pastebin
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404846/
<krabador> non hai mandato sudo su
<krabador> <krabador> sudo su
<krabador> <krabador> cd rt2x00-3.13
<Luchetto> ok ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404856/
<krabador> sta piu' attento
<Luchetto> ok ci provo
<Luchetto> ora?
<krabador> gedit dkms.conf
<Luchetto> si èaperta una finestra
<Luchetto> pare vuota
<krabador> ci incolli dentro il contenuto di questo link http://pastie.org/pastes/9585108/text?key=fpe0qopemtmqcippzetgfq
<krabador> ovvero, visualizzi la pagina, copi il contenuto , lo incolli
<krabador> salvi
<Luchetto> salvato poi?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install dkms
<Luchetto> mmh
<krabador> allora, salvato il file, chiudi gedit
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install dkms
<krabador> <Luchetto> mmh   ???
<Luchetto> ho sbagliato qualcosa questo il pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404888/
<krabador> Luchetto, chiudi gedit
<krabador> <krabador> allora, salvato il file, chiudi gedit
<Luchetto> ok
<Luchetto> ok si è mosso
<krabador> sudo apt-get install dkms
<Luchetto> rido il comando
<krabador> Luchetto, alle 20:00 vado via
<krabador> Luchetto, vedi di darti una mossa
<Luchetto> siiiiiii
<Luchetto> totto ok
<Luchetto> ti pastebinno
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404898/
<Luchetto> ci siamo quasi,vero,daii grazie
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luchetto> fatto sta rimuovendo molti pacchetti
<Luchetto> aspe gli ultimi 2 ancora no
<Luchetto> ci mette un po sta ancora facendo il 1
<krabador> Luchetto, di questo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  , ma da il pastebin
<Luchetto> @krabdor si arriva
<laserbuntu> ragazzi, mi servirebbe un prog per convertire un pdf in formato testo, cosa devo usare?
<krabador> laserbuntu, installi acrobat reader, selezioni, copi ed incolli con altro programma
<krabador> laserbuntu, oppure importi il pdf in libreoffice
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404938/
<Luchetto> @krabador fatto ma è lungo
<Luchetto> ora?
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo dkms add rt2x00/3.13
<krabador> sudo dkms build rt2x00/3.13
<krabador> sudo dkms install rt2x00/3.13
<krabador> sudo dkms install rt2x00/3.13 --force
<krabador> Luchetto, dopo averli mandati tutti e 4 manda il pastebin
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404953/
<krabador> Luchetto, allora?
<Luchetto> fatto
<krabador> <krabador> Luchetto, dopo averli mandati tutti e 4 manda il pastebin
<krabador> t'è sfuggito ?
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404965/
<Luchetto> cioè
<Luchetto> uno l'ho mandato 2 volte
<Luchetto> li rimando?
<krabador> dovevi mandarli tutti una volta sola
<Luchetto> li rimando?
<krabador> Luchetto, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Luchetto> ok si è aperta finestra
<krabador> incolli il contenuto di questo link ù
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/9585188/text?key=i6bfqwud6uvgqypa2eesq
<krabador> ovvero visualizzi la finestra
<krabador> copi
<krabador> incolli
<krabador> salvi
<Luchetto> già c'è qualcosa lo incollo di seguito?
<Luchetto> #krabador
<Luchetto> @krabaror
<Luchetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405001/
<krabador> si, lascia tutto quello che c'è
<krabador> e ci incolli il contenuto del link che ti ho postato
<Luchetto> è il contenuto della cartella gedit
<Luchetto> ok
<krabador> Luchetto, se è solo quello che mi hai mandato
<krabador> incolla sotto
<krabador> sotto rtx
<krabador> rtx
<krabador> rtc
<Luchetto> okfatto
<krabador> salva
<Luchetto> ok
<krabador> riavvia
<Luchetto> riavvio il sistema
<Luchetto> ok a tra poco
<Luchetto> @krabador ci sei?
<Luchetto> funziona(credo)ora la vede,proviamo se va
<Luchetto> @krabador ci sei?Funziona
<krabador> buona rete wi-fi
<Luchetto> hai vintooooo una pizza e tante birre
<krabador> :D
<Luchetto> grandeeee
<krabador> risparmia i soldi per la crisi
<Luchetto> era 1 mese che ci litigavo
<Luchetto> dai,grazie 1000
<Luchetto> guarda che sul forum nn si riusciva
<Luchetto> grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,sono libero da windows
<Luchetto> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Luchetto> posso mettere un punteggio(altissimo)da qualche parte?scusa ma non so come funziona
<Luchetto> @krabador
<krabador> Luchetto, beh, puoi dire nel forum che grazie al canale irc di supporto ufficiale, hai risolto il problema
<Luchetto> ok,avevo lanciato una richiesta di aiuto,questa http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24279/problema-wireless-mediatek-mt7630e
<Luchetto> ora ora ne stavano parlando
<Luchetto> che gli scrivo risolto?poidovrei spiegargli come,ma io non sono in grado
<krabador> Luchetto, puoi mandare il link di "ora ora ne stavano parlando" ?
<Luchetto> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24279/problema-wireless-mediatek-mt7630e
<Luchetto> ho messo ora un commento spero di non aver fatto casino,il post l'avevo avviato io
<guest_80609> buonasera a tutti. Non riesco a scaricare aggiornamenti o installare alcun tipo di sofware a causa del boot pieno. Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille
<Luchetto> @krabador grazieeee
<enzotib> guest_80609, comincia con sudo apt-get autoremove
<guest_80609> già provato, non funziona.
<Luchetto> dovrei mettere risolto?boh,nn conoscole regole magari sbaglio
<krabador> Luchetto, segnala che nel canale di supporto irc ufficiale ti hanno aiutato
<enzotib> krabador, è il momento che ti iscrivi e scrivi tu la risposta
<enzotib> Luchetto, infatti, non si mette risolto
<enzotib> guest_80609, dpkg --get-selections 'linux-image*'
<krabador> Luchetto, segnalando che sei stato aiutato seguendo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574031&sid=8d9052c8130dfaff3054f1bc4f9b81eb&start=60#p4612557
<enzotib> guest_80609, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | guest_80609
<ubot-it> guest_80609: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_80609> il terminale mi comunica che ci sono delle dipendente insoddisfatte relative linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic
<guest_80609> ok
<enzotib> guest_80609, quindi non è solo un problema di spazio
<guest_80609> credo di si
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405121/
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo apt-get -f install
<enzotib> guest_80609, sempre l'output su pastebin
<Guest86315> buonasera, non capisco come mai mi dice che l immagine iso non è valida...
<enzotib> !md5 | Guest86315
<ubot-it> Guest86315: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Luchetto> @krabador spero di non aver fatto danni,altrimenti correggo http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24279/problema-wireless-mediatek-mt7630e
<Guest86315> provo a leggere grazie
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405149/
<krabador> Luchetto, troppo buono :D
<krabador> Luchetto, no, va bene come risposta
<Luchetto> ok,grazie alla prox
<enzotib> krabador, quella non è una risposta, è un commento
<enzotib> guest_80609, e poi?
<guest_80609> ah ok, un attimo solo
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405167/
<guest_80609> il problema è che non riesco a rimuovere i vecchi kernel in nessun modo, tantomeno ad installare synaptic o ubuntu tweak
<enzotib> guest_80609, proviamo con sudo apt-get -f purge *3.11.0-12* (prima di confermare fammi leggere)
<guest_80609> ok
<enzotib> guest_80609, fermo
<enzotib> guest_80609, hai già fatto?
<guest_80609> ok
<guest_80609> non ancora
<enzotib> guest_80609, cambia il 12 con 19
<guest_80609> ma devo proprio copiare il comando così come lo hai scritto? sudo apt-get -f purge *3.11.0-19*
<enzotib> guest_80609, preciso
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405202/
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo apt-get -f purge  linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic
<enzotib> diamogli il nome completo, anche se doveva funzionare
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405220/
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic
<enzotib> guest_80609, aspe'
<enzotib> guest_80609, df -h
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405244/
<enzotib> guest_80609, ma perché poi ha la dir boot separata? comunque vai col dpkg di prima
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405265/
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-extra-3.11.0-19-generic
<guest_80609> enzotib, non so rispondermi. Faccio sempre un'installazione semplice
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405272/
<enzotib> guest_80609, ok, qualcosa comincia a smuoversi
<guest_80609> perfetto!
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405287/
<enzotib> Guest93778, ma ancora non hai capito che gnu è un nick già registrato da qualcun altro?
<enzotib> guest_80609, vediamo se si è liberato abbastanza da fare sudo apt-get -f install
<guest_80609> non credo...ahimè....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405299/
<enzotib> guest_80609, questo da dove viene, dall'ultimo che ti ho dato?
<guest_80609> esatto
<enzotib> guest_80609, e finisce lì?
<guest_80609> si
<enzotib> guest_80609, ma ci hai messo il -f ?
<guest_80609> ah no no, infatti stavo controllando
<guest_80609> scusami
<guest_80609> ritento
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405341/
<enzotib> guest_80609, ok, serve altro spazio
<guest_80609> sono pronto, dimmi tutto
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-extra-3.11.0-24-generic
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405357/
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-3.11.0-24-generic
<xubuntu021> buonasera
<xubuntu021> ho bisogno di aiuto
<guest_80609> stesso messaggio di prima
<xubuntu021> chi è disponibile?
<enzotib> !chiedi | xubuntu021
<ubot-it> xubuntu021: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405376/
<enzotib> guest_80609, scusami, era 13: sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic
<guest_80609> figurati, riprovo subito
<xubuntu021> sto installando xubuntu. procedura di installazione ok fino a che ora, e da quasi 1 ora ormai, la procedura è bloccata sulla voce: configuring bcmwl-kernel-source!
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405380/
<enzotib> xubuntu021, a scanso di equivoci, ti conviene ricominciare
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<xubuntu021> enzotib, quindi spengo il portatile e reinstallo da capo?
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405390/
<enzotib> xubuntu021, hai anche windows?
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic
<xubuntu021> enzotib, no, installazione pulita. Anzi, c'era MX-14.2 ma ho dato il comando di installare sopra di esso
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405401/
<enzotib> xubuntu021, ok, allora quando ricominci puoi di nuovo dire: brasa tutto
<guest_80609> sembra procedere...o sbaglio?
<enzotib> guest_80609, sì
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic
<xubuntu021> enzotib, ho dovuto farlo perché in MX-14.2 non andava il browser!
<enzotib> xubuntu021, e cos'è?
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405408/
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-29-generic
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405411/
<xubuntu021> enzotib, una distro di Linux. Le sto provando un pò tutte. Ho bisogno di una distro leggera perché il mio portatile è molto vecchio. MX-14.2 andava bene ma presentava quel malfunzionamento
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405422/
<enzotib> guest_80609, vediamo lo spazio: df -h
<akis24> sera
<andrealuce> buona sera a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | andrealuce
<ubot-it> andrealuce: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405428/
<enzotib> guest_80609, forse ce la facciamo: sudo apt-get -f install
<andrealuce> è cambiata la chat ma non vedo gli utenti a destra
<andrealuce> ora si
<enzotib> andrealuce, stai usando il client kiwi irc, diverso dal precedente webchat.freenode.net
<guest_80609> sembra procedere
<andrealuce> ho messo impostazione diversa ora vedo gli utenti
<andrealuce> vorrei chiedere una cosa , esiste modo di far fuznionare app androind su ubuntu tipo chat kik o giochi?
<enzotib> andrealuce, forse in una virtual machine
<enzotib> ma non ne so molto
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405437/
<andrealuce> è un programma che trovo con ubuntu software?
<enzotib> andrealuce, no, una virtual machine è un sistema operativo completo che gira su un software particolare, come VirtualBox, mai sentito?
<xubuntu021> enzotib, grazie, chiudo e riprovo
<andrealuce> no
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo apt-get autoremove
<enzotib> !virtualbox | andrealuce
<ubot-it> andrealuce: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<andrealuce> quindi andrebbe istallato virtualbox e poi virtual machine?
<andrealuce> grazie @ubot
<andrealuce> sono caduto
<andrealuce> o sono in linea?
<enzotib> sei online
<andrealuce> grazie
<guest_80609> ...sta rimuovende l'impossibile...:-)
<andrealuce> però virtualbox e come se fa girare un altro sistema operativo tipo android?
<enzotib> guest_80609, non mi hai fatto vedere prima di confermare, speriamo di non fare danni
<guest_80609> ...arrrggh...avevo dato per scontato...scusami
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405471/
<guest_80609> ...speriamo di no...:-(
<akis24> !chat | andrealuce
<ubot-it> andrealuce: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrealuce> a capito scusate ciao
<enzotib> guest_80609, che cos'hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<guest_80609> ubuntu
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<guest_80609> ...immagino che se mi hai dato questo comando, qualche danno l'ho fatto!
<enzotib> guest_80609, no, è per sicurezza
<guest_80609> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405506/
<guest_80609> ah ok
<enzotib> guest_80609, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guest_80609> onde evitare di fare danni...confermo o no? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8405519/
<enzotib> guest_80609, conferma
<guest_80609> ok
<guest_80609> ci vogliono circa 3 minuti prima che finisca l'operazione
<enzotib> ok
<guest_80609> intanto ti chiedo una cosa enzotib: per evitare in futuro questo problema, cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> guest_80609, devi regolarmente cancellare i vecchi kernel
<enzotib> tenere al massimo gli ultimi due
<guest_80609> c'è un modo "semplice' per farlo?
<guest_80609> un comando particolare?
<enzotib> guest_80609, c'è un tool che si chiama Ubuntu Tweak Tool che fa anche questa pulizia, molti lo consigliano, anche se io non lo uso
<guest_80609> ah ok, si lo conosco. Farò così. Cmq, ti devo postare il risultato anche dell'installazione?
<guest_80609> ...mamma mia, quanto ci mette...
<enzotib> guest_80609, no, se non ci sono errori
<guest_80609> ah ok
<enzotib> guest_80609, a questo punto finito questo il sistema è aggiornato, un po' di spazio l'abbiamo fatto, con Ubuntu Tweak Tool puoi vedere se c'è altro da pulire e siamo a posto
<enzotib> guest_80609, per ogni problema, qui trovi sempre qualcuno
<guest_80609> perfetto. Sei stato gentilissimo. Grazie mille. Ti auguro una buona serata. Siete dei gran professionisti, complimenti.
<enzotib> buona sera anche a te
<guest_80609> buona serata a tutti!
<gabriele> domanda da nabbo stasera
<gabriele> avendo windows 7 sul sistema, ed avendo installato (dopo) Ubuntu, se decidessi di togliere windows non dovrei avere problemi di boot nè altri tipi di problemi (tipo unificare le partizioni con gparted) E' corretto?
<cristian_c> gabriele, ma poi hai risolto con jack?
<cristian_c> gabriele, che cosa intendi con 'togliere windows'?
<gabriele> cristian_c: no, non riesco a fare quello scrcipt
<gabriele> cristian_c: script
<cristian_c> gabriele, in fondo non è che sia impossibile
<cristian_c> solo che ti sei complicato la vita
<gabriele> cristian_c: intendo formattare la partizione in cui è presente windows (compresa quella di boot che crea da 100 mb)
<gabriele> cristian_c: si, ma resta il fatto che lo script dopo il boot non riesco a metterlo
<cristian_c> gabriele, e una volta formattata, che ci fai con quella partizione?
<gabriele> cristian_c: e nessuno sul web lo spiega
<cristian_c> gabriele, scusa, ma non hai detto che devi aspettare perché lo script venga eseguito?
<cristian_c> solo alla fine del processo di boot
<gabriele> cristian_c: esatto, una volta che il sistema sia completamente avviato, deve avviarsi questo script
<cristian_c> e qual è il problema?
<gabriele> cristian_c: che non accade...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gabriele, hai indagato sul motivo?
<gabriele> cristian_c: se sai aiutarmi te ne sono grato
<cristian_c> gabriele, hai provato a inserire uno stamp nello script?
<gabriele> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> io faccio sempre così per debuggarli, beh, quasi sempre
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma non è che non parte lo script, semplicemente parte prima di quando dovrebbe
<cristian_c> gabriele, puoi postare lo script su pastebin?
<cristian_c> gabriele, lol
<cristian_c> gabriele, ma come lo avvii lo script?
<gabriele> cristian_c: attraverso un'opzione di jack
<cristian_c> gabriele, no, intendo, come viene eseguito?
<gabriele> cristian_c: lo script è semplicissimo... sleep (il tempo che ti pare) ; pulseaudio -k
<cristian_c> tu hai salvato il file di script, e poi?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, dove l'hai salvato?
<cristian_c> ecc...
<gabriele> cristian_c: lo metto in una cartella a mio piacimento, dopodichè attraverso un'opzione di jack flaggo una casella che dice (dopo l'avvio di jack avvia questo script)
<gabriele> cristian_c: è salvato nella cartella "modelli"
<cristian_c> gabriele, quale casella?
<gabriele> cristian_c: se hai il programma jack lo vedi subito
<cristian_c> gabriele, aspetta
<cristian_c> !jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<gabriele> cristian_c: è su impostazioni/opzioni
<cristian_c> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/image/qjackctlSetupForm1.png
<cristian_c> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/image/qjackctlSetupForm2.png
<cristian_c> gabriele, quale casella?
<cristian_c> on o after?
<gabriele> cristian_c: la seconda = After
<cristian_c> gabriele, ovviamente parte doppo l'avvio del sistema
<M1l4dy82> salve
<cristian_c> gabriele, mentre tu desideri che si avvii prima di jack
<cristian_c> ehm, dopo jack
<cristian_c> gabriele, comunque, si avvia prima di jack
<cristian_c> perciò non funziona
<gabriele> cristian_c: e che posso fare allora?
<cristian_c> gabriele, avevo suggerito altro l'ultima volta
<cristian_c> gabriele, cioè di avviare jack tramite script
<cristian_c> e non killare pulseaudio tramite script
<gabriele> cristian_c: ed anche questo è stato fatto
<cristian_c> gabriele, e quindi?
<gabriele> cristian_c: quindi serviva per avviare jack prima di pulseaudio
<cristian_c> ma perché?
<cristian_c> non capisco perché ti complichi la vita
<gabriele> cristian_c: perchè sennò crashava ricordi?
<cristian_c> cosa crashava?
<gabriele> cristian_c: è così impossibile avviare questo script??
<cristian_c> gabriele, non ricordo di aver parlato con te di crash
<cristian_c> gabriele, ehm, ti ho spiegato il motivo per cui non funziona
<gabriele> cristian_c: si dico, è così impossibile avere uno script che si avvia alla fine di tutto?
<cristian_c> non mi sembra tra l'altro una scelta sensata
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma perchè no?
<cristian_c> gabriele, infatti quella che ho suggerito mi sembra una buona soluzione
<M1l4dy82> scusate se disturbo e mi intrometto ma è possibile parlare con qualcuno? ho un problema
<cristian_c> gabriele, perché lo scopo è avviare jack
<gabriele> cristian_c: qui sbagliamo
<gabriele> cristian_c: lo scopo non è avviare jack
<cristian_c> gabriele, mentre tu hai escogitato una soluzione contorta
<gabriele> cristian_c: li abbiamo configurati in modo che funzionano entrambi
<cristian_c> gabriele, appunto
<gabriele> cristian_c: adesso non serve che parta jack
<cristian_c> lol
<gabriele> cristian_c: questo script ha solo uno scopo:
<cristian_c> dunque, hai inserito uno script in jack
<cristian_c> con lo scopo che non parta jack
<gabriele> cristian_c: ahahah
<cristian_c> ancora più contorto :-/
<gabriele> cristian_c: no ascoltami
<gabriele> cristian_c: ti spiego
<cristian_c> dimmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | M1l4dy82
<ubot-it> M1l4dy82: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gabriele> cristian_c: in pratica da quando c'è jack pulseaudio non ha più il controllo sui tasti del volume (+ e - della tastiera), quindi ho dovuto ricrearli, e questi se non restartu pulseaudio non ne vogliono sapere di configurarsi
<M1l4dy82> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> gabriele, ok
<cristian_c> gabriele, quindi devi necessariamente avviare pulseaudio dopo jack?
<M1l4dy82> qualcuno sa come mai ubuntu non riconosce la periferica del mio cutter plotter?
<gabriele> cristian_c: già è così! ma se non restarto cmq pulseaudio non si attivano i tasti
<krabador> M1l4dy82, di che periferica parliamo, e di che ubuntu ?
<gabriele> cristian_c: ripeto: pulseaudio e jack funzionano a meraviglia, li abbiamo impostati benissimo
<gabriele> cristian_c: è solo questa piccola falla che mi da fastidio, che è un problemino risolvibile con quel comando
<M1l4dy82> partiamo dal presupposto che l'ho appena installato sul pc
<M1l4dy82> non io ma un mio amico
<gabriele> cristian_c: se lo potessi dare in automatico mi aiuterebbe un pò
<cristian_c> gabriele, comunque, chi ha il controllo dei tasti del volume, quando avvii jack?
<M1l4dy82> krabador, il plotter cutter è un uscutter h721
<cristian_c> ma magari non è una falla
<gabriele> cristian_c: cristian_c sempre pulseaudio
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> M1l4dy82, prima di installare ubuntu, hai verificato che tale periferica fosse supportata?
<cristian_c> <gabriele> cristian_c: in pratica da quando c'è jack pulseaudio non ha più il controllo sui tasti del volume (+ e - della tastiera), quindi ho dovuto ricrearli, e questi se non restartu pulseaudio non ne vogliono sapere di configurarsi
<gabriele> cristian_c: killandolo li prende jack
<cristian_c> 'in pratica da quando c'è jack pulseaudio non ha più il controllo sui tasti del volume'
<gabriele> cristian_c: insomma se non si può fare questo script basta dirlo
<gabriele> cristian_c: è inutile perder tempo
<M1l4dy82> krabador, ripeto io non ne so nulla purtroppo risolvo problemi solo su winzoz ma so che molti lo utilizzano con inkscape e la patch di inkcut che ho installato, ma se collego la periferica neanche la vede
<cristian_c> gabriele, mi sembra che hai le idee un po' confuse su pulseaudio  e jack
<cristian_c> e su come funzionano
<krabador> M1l4dy82, collega la periferica, manda lsusb
<krabador> M1l4dy82, fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | M1l4dy82
<ubot-it> M1l4dy82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<M1l4dy82> krabator piano che non ci capisco nulla
<krabador> le scritte non scompaiono
<gabriele> cristian_c: io ti riporto quello che vedo sul mio hardware
<cristian_c> gabriele, prima di ostinarsi a far funzionare uno script che non può funzionare nel modo in cui l'hai impostato, cercherei di chiarire cosa fare
<krabador> M1l4dy82, apri il terminale con ctrl alt t , e rileggi
<gabriele> cristian_c: allora vediamo di capire che fare
<cristian_c> gabriele, perché evidentemente ciò che hai scritto non torna molto a livello di logica
<gabriele> cristian_c: la situazione attuale è questa:
<gabriele> cristian_c: all'avvio parte prima jack e dopo pulseaudio
<cristian_c> prima dici che pulseaudio non ha il controllo dei tasti una volta avviato jack, poi affermi che invece con jack attivo ce l'ha pulseaudio il controllo sui tasti
<cristian_c> gabriele, sì, questo lo avevi detto
<gabriele> cristian_c: gli input e gli output sono impostati su jack
<M1l4dy82> krabador, ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> ok, anche questo era noto
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<gabriele> cristian_c: quindi di fatto è jack che ha il controllo
<cristian_c> gabriele, quindi i tasti fungono con jack, giusto?
<cristian_c> ok
<M1l4dy82> krabador, lsusb
<cristian_c> fin qui ci siamo
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma se apro la tendina di pulseaudio anche da lì posso regolare i volumi! chiaro cosa intendo??
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> non c'è nulla di male
<M1l4dy82> krabador, ti incollo la schermata?
<gabriele> cristian_c: era questo che intendevo prima
<cristian_c> gabriele, esempio: quando ho attivo pulseaudio, posso regolare i volumi sia da pavucontrol che alsamixer
<cristian_c> e alsamixer non fa riferimento a pulseaudio
<gabriele> cristian_c: benissimo, ora da quando c'è jack è inutile che io clicchi sul (+) della mia tastiera perchè non accade nulla
<krabador> M1l4dy82, <krabador> M1l4dy82, fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | M1l4dy82
<ubot-it> M1l4dy82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> cristian_c: mentra prima, se cliccavo sul +, mi compariva un messaggio col volume che si alzava
<cristian_c> gabriele, eh, ma jack li gestisce o non li gestisce questi tasti?
<cristian_c> gabriele, prima dello script?
<gabriele> cristian_c: fammi finire, poi capiamo
<cristian_c> o prima di installare jack?
<cristian_c> ok
<M1l4dy82> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> cristian_c: sto cercando di renderti le cose più chiare possibili
<M1l4dy82> !pastebin <krabador>
<gabriele> cristian_c: adesso, io ho reimpostato quei tasti, in modo che agiscano direttamente su "alsamixer", quindi di fatto vado a regolare il master di tutto il sistema
<gabriele> cristian_c: e questi tasti funzionano a dovere solo dopo il comando "pulseaudio -k"
<gabriele> cristian_c: è tutto
<M1l4dy82> krabador non lo so fare scusa
<cristian_c> gabriele, ok
<krabador> M1l4dy82, attieniti a seguire questo
<krabador> !pastebin | M1l4dy82
<ubot-it> M1l4dy82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> gabriele, però non hai chiarito la questione
<cristian_c> gabriele, se jack quando avviato ha il controllo sui tasti o meno
<cristian_c> intendo senza script
<gabriele> cristian_c: jack non ha una sezione "alza o abbassa volume" se è questo che intendi
<cristian_c> gabriele, quindi premendo i tasti non succedeva niente?
<gabriele> cristian_c: sicuramente l'input e l'output sono suoi
<krabador> M1l4dy82, in canale , per favore
<gabriele> cristian_c: esatto
<cristian_c> gabriele, quindi non aveva il controllo
<gabriele> cristian_c: senza la mia impostazione se premo i tasti è uguale a 0
<M1l4dy82> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> jack non aveva il controllo
<gabriele> cristian_c: bene
<M1l4dy82> !pastebin | M1l4dy82
<ubot-it> M1l4dy82, please see my private message
<krabador> M1l4dy82, non lo vuoi proprio aprire il link suggerito
<krabador> M1l4dy82, per incollare il risultato del comando
<M1l4dy82> l'ho fatto
<krabador> M1l4dy82, incolla qui il link risultante dopo il click su paste allora
<gabriele> cristian_c: spero di aver chiarito il problema insomma
<M1l4dy82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8406303
<cristian_c> gabriele, sì
<gabriele> cristian_c: ;)
<krabador> M1l4dy82, sudo chmod o+rw /dev/ttyUSB0
<cristian_c> gabriele, allora
<cristian_c> gabriele, un'idea potrebbe fare in modo che i tasti funzino con jack avviato
<cristian_c> in modo molto semplice
<M1l4dy82> fatto
<M1l4dy82> krabador fatto
<krabador> M1l4dy82, stacca l'adattatore seriale usb, riattaccalo
<krabador> M1l4dy82, e vedi se adesso va
<M1l4dy82> krabador nulla... ma i driver???
<krabador> M1l4dy82, http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=16553
<gabriele> cristian_c: per esempio prima spuntava la tendina con l'immagine del volume che si alzava e si abassava
<gabriele> cristian_c: adesso non spunta..sarebbe bello poterla reimpostare a dovere
<cristian_c> gabriele, ad esempio: pulseadio e jack sono entrambi dei server audio, ed entrambi possono utilizzare alsa come backend
<cristian_c> gabriele, ah, ma è solo un problema di notifiche?
<cristian_c> oppure di volume effettivo?
<gabriele> cristian_c: no no, volume effettivo
<gabriele> cristian_c: però dico, se si potesse riavere pure la notifica sarebbe gradito
<krabador> M1l4dy82, per i driver in linux provvede il kernel, se non nei casi in cui vadano installati manualmente , nel caso esistano e non possono essere inclusi direttamente nel kernel causa tipo di licenza
<gabriele> cristian_c: e fin qui ci siamo
<cristian_c> gabriele, beh, quello in seconda battuta
<cristian_c> gabriele, sicuramente è più importante il volume effettivo, della notifica
<M1l4dy82> krabador aaargh!!! il sito produttore uscutter offre i driver ma io su ubuntu non so dove mettere mano
<krabador> M1l4dy82, posta il link
<gabriele> cristian_c: absolutely yes
<krabador> M1l4dy82, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883825
<cristian_c> gabriele, ah, stavo guardando
<cristian_c> gabriele, però non ho capito una cosa
<cristian_c> gabriele, quali comandi eseguiva la pressione dei tasti
<cristian_c> gabriele, mi sembra di ricordare che li avevamo impostati
<cristian_c> ma non per jack
<cristian_c> e neanche per pulseaudio
<gabriele> cristian_c: all'inizio mi pare (raise up)
<cristian_c> il che mi fa pensare perché non funzionavano
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma non so di preciso "il comando"
<cristian_c> tra l'altro problema che avevo risolto quando li ho rimappati con pulse
<gabriele> cristian_c: cioè? pulse controllava anche jack?
<cristian_c> gabriele, ecco, invece che killare pulseadio e inventare script, la cosa migliore era rimappare i tasti
<cristian_c> con i comandi giusti
<gabriele> cristian_c: benissimo, facciamolo
<cristian_c> gabriele, dico che magari andavano cambiati i comandi
<cristian_c> gabriele, soluzione più corretta
<cristian_c> gabriele, utilizzi xfce?
<gabriele> cristian_c: sei peggio della microsoft. Si
<gabriele> cristian_c: micosoft e moutain view messi assieme anzi
<cristian_c> gabriele, dunque
<cristian_c> gabriele, bene, apri Tastiera
<cristian_c> e poi Scorciatoie applicazioni
<gabriele> cristian_c: ci sono
<M1l4dy82> krabador mi si è spento il pc
<cristian_c> gabriele, ok, posta una schermata
<krabador> M1l4dy82, visualizza questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883825
<krabador> M1l4dy82, prima che cadessi, ti avevo chiesto di postare il link dei driver
<krabador> puoi, per favore?
<M1l4dy82> krabador si avevo letto ma ho controllato e sono per win e mac
<gabriele> cristian_c: dove la posto?
<M1l4dy82> krabador e tutto questo solo perchè non sono riuscita a trovare un crack funzionante per un programma
<krabador> M1l4dy82, mi dispiace, non puoi parlare di questo qui
<cristian_c> !image | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<M1l4dy82> krabador si scusa era per conversare e basta
<M1l4dy82> krabador dici che riesco a far vedere il plotter a ubuntu?
<krabador> M1l4dy82, allora, prova a seguire quanto detto nel link del forum
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://postimg.org/image/bmixvc36f/237d2de7/
<M1l4dy82> krabador quello di ubuntu che mi hai linkato?
<cristian_c> gabriele, un attimo
<krabador> M1l4dy82, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883825
<krabador> M1l4dy82, qui l'utente sembra esserci riuscito http://www.soufisme-fr.com/youtube-browser?do=show&vidid=ZEkJFjsxquo
<gabriele> cristian_c: np
<krabador> M1l4dy82, ma con una versione decisamente vecchia di ubuntu
<krabador> M1l4dy82, e con un software chiamato tux plot
<krabador> M1l4dy82, che , nel sito degli sviluppatori, gira fino ad ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> gabriele, ok
<cristian_c> man amixer
<krabador> M1l4dy82, http://www.securetech-ns.ca/camm-linux.html
<cristian_c> -D device              Select the device name to control. The default control  name  is              'default'.
<cristian_c> gabriele, ad esempio: amixer -D pulse set Master 5%+ unmute
<cristian_c> XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<cristian_c> oppure: amixer -D pulse set Master 5%- unmute
<cristian_c> XF86AudioLowerVolume
<gabriele> cristian_c: provo e ti dico subito
<cristian_c> o anche:
<cristian_c> amixer -D pulse set Master toggle
<cristian_c> XF86AudioMute
<gabriele> cristian_c: allora, proviamoli con ordine
<cristian_c> gabriele, lo script è attivo?
<gabriele> cristian_c: nono, l'ho tolto da un pezzo
<M1l4dy82> krabador la mia versione non la ricordo me la dice all'inizio
<cristian_c> gabriele, provali in un terminale, come sempre
<cristian_c> gabriele, prima li testi, poi li associ ai tasti
<cristian_c> se funzionano
<krabador> M1l4dy82, lsb_release -a , da terminale
<gabriele> cristian_c: i primi due funzionano
<M1l4dy82> krabador  Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<cristian_c> gabriele, nel terminale
<gabriele> cristian_c: il terzo toglie il volume
<gabriele> cristian_c: sisi, sempre nel terminale
<cristian_c> gabriele, ma se lo digiti nuovamente?
<cristian_c> cosa accade?
<gabriele> cristian_c: esclude l'audio
<gabriele> cristian_c: usa sorta di muto
<krabador> M1l4dy82, ok, allora prova http://www.securetech-ns.ca/tux-install.html#file:///server1/tux-install.html
<cristian_c> gabriele, eh, ma l'avevi già escluso con la prima pressione
<gabriele> cristian_c: a non avevo letto scusa, se lo ridigito si riattiva
<cristian_c> gabriele, ma va?
<cristian_c> gabriele, come ti ho spiegato l'altro giorno , quel tasto attiva/riattiva il volume
<cristian_c> l'audio
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma non mi hai detto tu che volevi sapere cosa facesse?
<cristian_c> gabriele, è un po l'equivalente del tasto play/pausa nel lettore multimediale
<cristian_c> gabriele, beh, l o sapevo, era per vedere se funzionava anche a te
<gabriele> cristian_c: ahahah eh si che funziona!
<cristian_c> gabriele, ora che funziona tutto, modifica le scorciatoie
<cristian_c> nella finestra, seleziona la prima riga e clicca su Modifica
<cristian_c> stessa cosa per la seconda riga
<cristian_c> gabriele, infine applica tutto e riavvia il sistema
<gabriele> cristian_c: quindi il master toggle non lo uso?
<gabriele> cristian_c: potrei metterlo sul tasto (play/pause)
<M1l4dy82> krabador ma il .tar dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> gabriele, non so se ti serva quel tasto
<cristian_c> gabriele, no, su XF86AudioMute
<cristian_c> ha il suo tasto dedicato
<krabador> M1l4dy82, http://www.securetech-ns.ca/camm-linux.html
<cristian_c> che attiva e disattiva l'audio (uno switch)
<cristian_c> gabriele, c'è sempre il pulsante Aggiungi, per aggiungere nuove scorciatoie :P
<gabriele> cristian_c: riavvio e ti do notizie
<M1l4dy82> krabador scusa ma questo? Plug in your cutting device into computer and power up cutter.
<krabador> collega il tuo accrocco e accendilo
<guest_44879> Salve, posso fare una domanda?
<cristian_c> !posso
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<cristian_c> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<M1l4dy82> krabador lo so ... è l'orario.... senti ma questo intanto? Select run in terminal when prompted.
<guest_44879> E' il mio primo approccio con Linux, vorrei sostituire windows xp con xubuntu in un eeebox, mi potete indicare i passi da svolgere?
<M1l4dy82> krabador la cartella l'ho scompattata
<gabriele> cristian_c: ci vuole un pò perchè partano ma non male! non male1
<gabriele> cristian_c: se riuscissimo a ripristinare la notifica sarebbe il top!
<krabador> M1l4dy82, "Right click on install.sh and select open" , l'hai fatto?
<M1l4dy82> krabador si
<krabador> ecco, hai la voce "esegui nel terminale"
<krabador> M1l4dy82, ovvero "run in terminal"
<gabriele> cristian_c: e caro, però c'è un però!
<M1l4dy82> krabador io non la trovo
<gabriele> cristian_c: così non controlliamo l'audio di tutto il sistema!
<krabador> M1l4dy82, quando selezioni "apri" dal tasto destro su install.sh, che cosa appare?
<cristian_c> guest_26882, attenzione che l'eeebox utilizza la grafica dei processori atom
<M1l4dy82> krabador appare una finestra con il nome del programma e i file e le cartelle contenuti
<cristian_c> non molto gradita dalle distro linux
<cristian_c> a livello driver
<guest_26882> ma ho letto che eeebox nasce con linux, è corretto?
<cristian_c> gabriele, in che senso 'ci vuole un po'?
<cristian_c> gabriele, c'è una latenza?
<cristian_c> tra quando premi e quando viene eseguito
<krabador> guest_26882, manda il modello preciso di questa macchina
<guest_26882> eeebox b202
<cristian_c> guest_26882, beh, se è il vecchio atom con d425, non credo
<guest_81231> scaricato diverse volte 12.04.5 x64 md5 non corrisponde
<cristian_c> guest_81231, quanti GB di ram ha?
<guest_81231> 4
<cristian_c> perfetto
<guest_81231> ?
<gabriele> cristian_c: no, nel senso che subito dopo l'avvio apro un programma, e se clicco il pulsante "raise up" non succede nulla, sa aspetto qualche secondo e lo riclicco funziona a dovere. Come se non era ancora caricato
<cristian_c> guest_81231, nome esatto del file .iso scaricato, qual è?
<gabriele> cristian_c: quindi penso che devo solo aspettare un pò di più
<krabador> guest_26882, lubuntu 32 bit
<cristian_c> gabriele, ma ogni volta che apri un'applicazione?
<guest_81231> ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64
<gabriele> cristian_c: nono, solo all'avvio
<gabriele> cristian_c: poi funziona a dovere
<M1l4dy82> krabador hai letto?
<cristian_c> gabriele, comunque, c'è anche l'opzione -q, anche se non penso che riduca i tempi significativamente
<gabriele> cristian_c: si infatti
<gabriele> cristian_c: rimane il fatto che il volume di sistema non viene controllato
<krabador> guest_81231, verificalo da qui
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<guest_26882> ok, grazie krabador,
<gabriele> cristian_c: se apro un'applicazione di audio-editing i miei comandi sono inutili
<gabriele> cristian_c: mi sa che serve per forza passare attraverso alsamixer
<cristian_c> gabriele, e allora dove funzionano?
<gabriele> cristian_c: attraverso il master
<cristian_c> uhm
<gabriele> funzionano solo nelle applicazioni tipo vlc, spotify..banshee...
<gabriele> cristian_c: se apro rakarrack nada
<cristian_c> gabriele, devo ricordarmi su quali canali agisce jack
<cristian_c> gabriele, forse perché vlc, banshee, ecc. usano pulseaudio
<cristian_c> :)
<gabriele> cristian_c: no forse, sicuro
<cristian_c> mentre rakarrack usa jack
<cristian_c> e i comandi digitati perciò lavorano su pulseaudio, ma non su jack
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma pulseaudio non può andarsene al diavolo?
<cristian_c> gabriele, è utile per le altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> vlc, banshee, ecc...
<gabriele> cristian_c: si ho capito! ma ti fa rompere la coccia!
<krabador> gabriele, abruzzese?
<guest_26882> quali sono le differenze tra xubuntu e lubuntu?
<gabriele> cristian_c: è come se agissero su due canali distinti e separati pur avendo lo stesso output!
<krabador> guest_26882, l'ambiente grafico, la prima ga un ambiente chiamato xfce, l'altra lxde
<gabriele> krabador: acquisito ;)
<gabriele> krabador: te??
<guest_81231> si è quello che da a me, ma diverso dalla pagina di download di ubuntu.it
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<guest_26882> si ma a livello di funzioni ci sono differenze grosse?
<krabador> guest_26882, il sistema è lo stesso
<krabador> guest_26882, cambia solo l'estetica
<cristian_c> gabriele, semplicemente, penso tu possa fare la stessa cosa che hai fatto prima, ma applicata a jack
<krabador> guest_26882, ed un po' di programmi base
<krabador> guest_26882, ma si possono installare successivamente
<guest_26882> quindi, ricapitolando ora scarico l'iso, la salvo in chiavetta poi faccio l'installazione?
<cristian_c> guest_26882, dipende come la salvi
<gabriele> cristian_c: e non avrei lo stesso problema? Cioè, risolvere con rakarrack, ma banshee ed il resto della ciurma non verrebbero toccati?
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_26882
<ubot-it> guest_26882: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | guest_26882
<ubot-it> guest_26882: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> guest_26882, solitamente ci sono applicazioni apposite per la creazione
<krabador> !installazione | guest_26882
<ubot-it> guest_26882: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> M1l4dy82, apri il terminale
<cristian_c> gabriele, considera che il tasto potrebbe azionare ben due comandi
<gabriele> guest_26882: ti consiglio di usare "unetbootin"
<krabador> gabriele, sta buono
<cristian_c> gabriele, (effettivamente è una cosa brutta, ma se il risultato è soddisfacente, chissene)
<gabriele> cristian_c: beh, allora cambierebbe tutto dottore!
<M1l4dy82> krabador sta installando poi devo riavviare
<gabriele> cristian_c: beh proviamo!
<krabador> M1l4dy82, perfetto
<M1l4dy82> krabador sono lenta per me è la primissima volta in linux
<krabador> M1l4dy82, nessun problema, siamo qui apposta,
<krabador> per quello che possiamo fare
<M1l4dy82> krabador mi ha detto che mi avvisa quando l'istall finisce
<krabador> M1l4dy82, e noi per il momento gli crediamo
<M1l4dy82> krabador ti linko il messaggio che mi ha dato
<guest_26882> Universal USB intaller mi chiede "select your lubuntu desktop iso", cosa vuol dire che devo prima scaricare l'iso?
<M1l4dy82> krabador come era il paste? quel link di prima
<krabador> guest_26882, scarica prima la iso
<krabador> guest_26882, quando apri poi il programma , selezioni la iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !pastebin | M1l4dy82
<ubot-it> M1l4dy82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<M1l4dy82> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8406757/
<krabador> M1l4dy82, sembra procedere bene
<M1l4dy82> krabador che faccio riavvio?
<krabador> M1l4dy82, segui i passi che dice
<M1l4dy82> krabador la guida
<krabador> M1l4dy82, oppure riavvia, come dice la guida
<M1l4dy82> krabador si dai riavvio e torno
<krabador> M1l4dy82, la schermata praticamente ti suggerisce cosa fare, e ti fa riavviare dopo, segui pure la guida
<cristian_c> gabriele, ok, credo di aver trovato un sistema
<M1l4dy82> krabador e quindi che mi suggerisci di fare?
<cristian_c> gabriele, potresti usare dbus
<krabador> M1l4dy82, riavvia
<M1l4dy82> krabador ok
<gabriele> cristian_c: ok, il dbus di fatto è attivo con jackù
<M1l4dy82> kabrador adesso collego il plotter
<krabador> M1l4dy82, vai , ricarica il link della guida
<cristian_c> The basic idea is that killing PulseAudio is a bad idea because it may crash any apps using PulseAudio and disrupt any audio playing.
<M1l4dy82> krabador ok ho collegato
<krabador> M1l4dy82, vai con lo step4
<M1l4dy82> krabador sono in printing local host ma la stampante me la chiama tuxplot è così che deve essere?
<krabador> M1l4dy82, la guida dice che se non è in lista, di usare "generic"
<M1l4dy82> krabador si deve essere così ma non capisco ora devo usare tuxplot per tagliare?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-23
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<MARIO-IPHONE> salve
<MARIO-IPHONE> io mi sto approcciando al mondo linux anzi ubuntu, ma ho una paura !
<MARIO-IPHONE> io ho un iphone 4 con sistema ios7
<MARIO-IPHONE> ho provato su un dispositivo ubuntu di un amico, dopo svariati tentativi e pacchetti scaricati riconosce il telefono, abbiamo installato playonlinux per itunes ma non riesce a comunicare con il cellulare,
<MARIO-IPHONE> vi chiedo c'è qualcuno che ha gia provato con esito super positivo?
<glpiana> MARIO-IPHONE, non credo che linux sia il miglior sistema per comunicare con un iphone
<MARIO-IPHONE> mi consigliate di usare un dualboot???
<MARIO-IPHONE> tipo usare windows per l'iphone o altro, e linux per il tempo libero? o a questo punto metto solo windows?
<glpiana> MARIO-IPHONE, dimmi che operazioni vuoi fare tra ubuntu e iphone
<MARIO-IPHONE> aggiornare il telefonino, tipo con itunes quando lo collego lui mi fa il bakup del telefono o posso fare il ripristino e lui mi salva le informazioni
<glpiana> MARIO-IPHONE, vedi se qui trovi qualcosa di utile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<glpiana> MARIO-IPHONE, ma non pensare di riuscire a fare quello che fai con itunes
<MARIO-IPHONE> ok, allora un'info
<MARIO-IPHONE> se io uso il doppio sistema operativo e prendo un virus con windows ma ho dei documenti salvati su linux che succede, sono a rischio questi documenti o no?
<glpiana> MARIO-IPHONE, windows non vede linux, per cui i documenti sulla partizione di linux sono al sicuro. poi dipende da cosa fa il virus: se da fuoco al pc... beh.. ciao documenti :D
<ExPBoy> lol
<MARIO-IPHONE> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> nè
<nali1> ciao a tutti! c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con un problema che cercherò di spiegarvi se riesco?
<ExPBoy> nali1, tu spiega il problema se qualcuno sa risponde
<nali1> mi avete dato una mano qualche giorno fa e ve ne sono grata! ho questo problema al pc da tempo ma ho trovato una soluzione fino ad ora. grazie ExPBoy
<nali1> quando avvio il pc  per lavorare, mi connetto con una chiavetta internet. Di solito per collegarmi clicco sul simbolo  accanto a quello del volume e trovo la mia linea di connessione. Il problema è che se non clicco non appena la pagina si apre quel pulsante va in blocco e non si apre più non permettendomi di avere la connessione e allora sono cost
<nali1> retta a riavviare ( quando anche il tasto di riavvio non è bloccato e quindi devo fare spegnimento forzato9
<nali1> da cosa può dipendere?
<guest_51514> Buon giorno, ho istallato la ver. ubuntu 8.4, passato poi alla ver 10.4 (per istallare zoneminder ho dovuto fare agg.)  Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.
<guest_51514> Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<guest_51514> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-proposed_main_i18n_Translation-it, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<jester-> guest non è un bug la lucid è scaduta a anni e i server sono spenti
<jester-> guest_51514:  non è un bug la lucid è scaduta a anni e i server sono spenti
<jester-> !eol | guest_51514
<ubot-it> guest_51514: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> se proprio vuoi tenerti la bisnonna
<nali1> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<nali1> visto che siete così bravi vi ho sottoposto un altro problema! c'è soluzione?
<jester-> nali1: he tipo di ubuntu
<nali1> 12.04
<jester-> nali1: intendo quale ambiente grafico
<ExPBoy> uhm 12.04?
<nali1> non capisco ... jester-
<jester-> nali1: ubuntu lubuntu xubinti kubuntu
<jester-> nali1: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<nali1> ubutnu 12.4 LTS
<jester-> nali1: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<nali1> sì
<nali1> sì jester-
<nali1> ubuntu 12.04 LTS jester-
<jester-> nali1: come fai ad avere la barra in basso
<nali1> non ho la barra in basso jester-
<jester-> nali1 tipo di connessione?
<nali1> chiavetta usb jester-
<jester-> nali1: wifi o ciofeca internet key
<nali1> ciofeca internet key jester- :P
<jester-> nali1: installato qualcosa tipo conky, docks varie?
<nali1> non ho mai installato niente jester-
<nali1> apro la connessione da dove ho spiegato prima jester-
<jester-> nali1: scheda video tipo?
<nali1> grafica: ??? Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)  jester-
<jester-> nali1: pc recente?
<nali1> è un eee seashell asus 1015 cx
<nali1> jester- eee pc seashell asus 1015cx
<nali1> jester- comprato con ubuntu
<jester-> nali1: lspci | grep -i vga
<nali1> jester-così mi spaventi ahahahaha
<nali1> jester- cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> comando nel terminale
<nali1> lo devo digitare nel dash? jester- ricorda che sono ignorante! pietà
<guest_2080> salve, vorrei sapere quale distribuzione derivata di ubuntu usare su netbook.
<jester-> guest_2080: dipende dal netbook se è 500 o bw
<guest_2080> so solo che è un netbook eee pc asus e ha 512 mb di ram
<Rebecca92> guest_2080, c'è una derivata ubuntu fatta proprio per gli eepc
<jester-> guest_2080: lubuntu
<jester-> nali1: apri un terminale e dai il comando
<guest_2080> ok, grazie per le risposte!
<nali1> jester- e cosa dovrebbe venire fuori?
<glpiana> nali1, almeno una riga
<nali1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nali1> jester-
<jester-> nali1: nella dash scrivi terminale
<nali1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nali1> jester- m'è venuto fuori questo ...
<jester-> lo apri e scrivi  lspci | grep -i vga  e incolli qui la risposta che è una sola riga
<neoexp> Salve, dopo aver installato lubuntu, al riavvio appare il messaggio:unknown filessitem.Entering rescue mode...grub rescue> Come posso rientrare nel menu d i avvio?
<nali1> jester- ti ho scritto la risposta già due volte
<jester-> nali1: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> nali1: e fai un ripristino di unity
<nali1> mi dice file o directory non esistente jester-
<jester-> !unityreset | nali1
<ubot-it> nali1: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> nali1: hai 12.04?
<nali1> si jester 12.04
<nali1> sì jester- 12.04
<jester-> nali1: allora dopo  rm -r .compiz
<jester-> nali1: digita unity --reset
<nali1> fatto jester-
<nali1> sta impazzendo un pò il pc jester-
<jester-> nali1: se lo fa ancora non so che dire, pare sia tutto a posto
<nali1> mi dice che c'è un processo ancora in esecuzione jester-  aspetto ...
<jester-> nali1: fai un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade nel terminale
<nali1> sullo stesso terminale ? jester- le finestre tremano e non si chiudono correttamente
<jester-> nali1: riavvia
<nali1> grazie jester- Non so se sia risolto qualcosa. vedremo
<jester-> nali1: fai un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade nel terminale
<nali1> jester- mi chiede una password!
<jester-> nali1: digita la pass dell'utente che non vedrai e pigi aenter
<nali1> mi ha chiesto di occupare dello spazio su disco jester- e ho detto si
<jester-> ok
<nali1> ha fatto una serie di cose ... jester- che faccio ora?
<nali1> no scusa jester- sta continuando
<jester-> nali1: quando ha finito digita: sudo apt-get clean per pulire la cache o ti ritrovi un po di giga di roba inutile
<nali1> ok grazie jester-
<nali1> jester- mi chiede un'altra password ma non mi riconosce la solita ....
<jester-> nali1: è sempre la stessa occhi al maiuscolo e minuscolo
<nali1> stavolta la vedo mentre la scrivo! jester- non la accetta
<jester-> nali1: la vedi?
<jester-> nali1: e dove
<nali1> jester- scusa mi sono espressa male ... mentre digito vedo cosa digito! quindi vedo se sbaglio con le maiuscole
<jester-> nali1: scusa anche prima non la vedevi ed è normale, non la fa vedere ma la da
<nali1> jester- invece vedo cosa scrivo quando scrivo
<jester-> nali1: è normale
<jester-> nel terminale non ci sono gli asterischi quindi non vedi caratteri ma la scrive
<nali1> cmq non succede nulla ... posso chiudere il terminale e riaprirlo e ridargli il comando di pulizia? jester-
<jester-> nali1: non deve succedere nulla se non ha dato errori ha eseguito
<nali1> nali@nali-1015CX:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<nali1> [sudo] password for nali:
<nali1> ok allora dici che ha fatto! jester- finito! grazie!
<gabriele> cristian_c: sono commosso
<Aleks_> a
<Aleks_> perchè se scrivo su ubuntu-it-chat ubot-it mi dice che non può mandare il messaggio al canale?
<glpiana> Aleks_, ma cosa c'entra con questo canale e con il supporto di ubuntu
<glpiana> mancato di un soffio
<jester-> Alexandro: perchè devi registrare il nick
<guest_10704> salve c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> !ciao | guest_10704
<ubot-it> guest_10704: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_10704> posso chiedere delle info? vorrei passare da windos 7 a ubuntu
<glpiana> guest_10704, chiedi pure
<guest_10704> il mio pc ha 2 gb di ram, processore intel atom d510 da 1,66 ghz, scheda grafoca integrata, è a 64 bit. è molto lento ( riesco a far andare gta sant andreas solo per dare un esempio) riesce a supportare ubuntu 14?
<glpiana> guest_10704, che scheda grafica è? la marca intendo
<guest_10704> non ha scheda grafica, è integrata nella scheda madre
<krabador> guest_10704, lubuntu 32bit
<krabador> guest_10704, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<guest_10704> come mai a 32 bit? non dovrei mettere il 64 bit?
<krabador> guest_10704, ah, si, puoi
<krabador> guest_10704, ma con 2gb ram va bene 32
<guest_10704> sto scaricando anche xubuntu 64 bit, metto lubuntu? è al 80% ormai
<krabador> guest_10704, lubuntu è piu' indicata per gli atom
<krabador> ma puoi provare xubuntu
<krabador> che stai scaricando
<krabador> facendo una pendrive usb
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_10704
<ubot-it> guest_10704: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> o un dvd
<krabador> !iso | guest_10704
<ubot-it> guest_10704: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> facendo poi partire il pc, con questo supporto, come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> selezionando nel menu che appare "prova"
<krabador> e ti fai un'idea di com'è il sistema operativo
<guest_10704> ok altra domanda: per motivi di spazio non posso collegare il modem tramite ethernet, quindi ho aggiunto una scheda wifi. ci sono problemi di compatibilità? quando l'ho comprata non mi hanno dato il disco dei driver
<guest_10704> grazuie mille krabador ora provo! <3
<krabador> guest_10704, ci sono schede wireless che vengono viste da subito senza problemi, e schede che vanno installate
<guest_10704> se ti do il nome della mia riesci a dirmi se avrebbe problemi? sew non è possibile non ci sono problemi
<krabador> guest_10704, di' il modello della scheda
<guest_10704> marca: atlantis  modello: wirless N 150 mbps
<guest_10704> esiste utorrent per l'ubuntu? perdona le domande ma non ci capisco niente
<krabador> guest_10704, quando la proverai , troverai tutte le risposte a riguardo
<guest_52055> buongiorno, ho un pc con windows 8 e vorrei passare a ubuntu... quale versione mi consigliate?
<krabador> guest_10704, non dovrebbero esserci problemi con il wireless
<krabador> guest_10704, in base al tuo hardware
<krabador> guest_52055, in base al tuo hardware
<krabador> guest_52055, elenca l'hardware
<glpiana> krabador, devi prendere il suo ritmo
<guest_52055> APU AMD Dual-Core E1-1500 con scheda grafica Radeon HD 7310 (1,48 GHz, 1 MB di cache)
<krabador> guest_10704, quanta ram hai?
<guest_52055> 4 gb
<krabador> guest_52055, allora puoi provare quella che ti pare
<krabador> guest_52055, cambia solo l'ambiente grafico tra le varie derivate
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> guest_52055, e xubuntu e lubuntu sono le piu' leggere, in quanto equipaggiate di un ambiente grafico piu' leggero
<guest_52055> ook grazie mille
<guest_52055> tra i due qual'è meglio per il mio pc?
<krabador> <krabador> guest_52055, allora puoi provare quella che ti pare
<guest_52055> ook sto scaricando il file iso
<guest_52055> grazie mille per l'assistenza
<krabador> il tuo pc ha i requisiti per far andare ubuntu o le altre
<krabador> sta a te scegliere quella in cui ti trovi meglio
<guest_52055> un altra cosa, sapete se posso installare traktor pro?
<krabador> guest_52055, con google, ed un browser, lo puoi verificare nel sito del produttore
<nino> scusate, ho installato e funzionate zoneminder su ubuntu 11.10 - 12.04  13.10  ma su 14.04 nulla da fare, ho installato seguendo la guida passo passo, nulla riesco a configurare le 5 webcam di cui due ip (/dev/videox color arancione e non rosso) ma quando vado su monitor per vedere la webcam in azione nulla, non compare nemmeno il riquadro per far vedere il video, che debbo fare ? dipende da v4l mi sembra che si chiama così ?
<nino> le webcam si vedono tutte con vlc comprese le IP
<glpiana> nino, che guida hai seguito?
<guest_31522> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | guest_31522
<ubot-it> guest_31522: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<guest_31522> vorrei sapere come si fa a creare un lanciatore in ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> guest_31522, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4271039
<nino> scusate, ho installato e funzionate zoneminder su ubuntu 11.10 - 12.04  13.10  ma su 14.04 nulla da fare, ho installato seguendo la guida passo passo, nulla riesco a configurare le 5 webcam di cui due ip (/dev/videox color arancione e non rosso) ma quando vado su monitor per vedere la webcam in azione nulla, non compare nemmeno il riquadro per far vedere il video, che debbo fare ? dipende da v4l mi sembra che si chiama così ?
<glpiana> nino, che guida hai seguito?
<nino> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=582389
<nino> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=582389
<nino> forse dipende fa mysql, ho provato apache ok, php ok come nella guida ma del riquadro dev video nulla
<nino> mi sembra che non ho v4l2 ma come faccio ?
<nino> non è nell'elenco lsmod
<tovat> /quit
<glpiana> nino, in quel post vengono anche date indicazioni in caso di malfunzionamento. hai provato qualcuna delle soluzioni?
<nino> non le ho trovate queste indicazioni, comunque come ti ripeto apache funziona correttamente, php funziona correttamente, mysql non sono capace di controllare ma ho fatto tutto nella guida ed tutto ok, ho dato localhost/zm e settato le webcam che sono riconosciute, diventano arancio, ma non vedo la web cam cliccando su monitor a sinistra, manca proprio il riquadro dove si dovrebbe vedere il video ,
<nino> v4l2 forse non lo ho, non esiste in lsmod
<glpiana> nino, vai avanti a leggere quel post e prova le soluzioni proposte
<nino> provo, ti ringrazio comunque, ciao e grazie
<guest_70154> salve, ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc ma va terribilmente lento. cosa posso fare?
<nino> zoneminder non mi fa vedere il riquadro devve webcam e mi da questo log getStreamCmdResponse stream error: socket_sendto( /tmp/zm/zms-415436s.sock ) failed: No such file or directory - checkStreamForErrors()	?view=watch	
<nino> 2014-09-23 15:24:26.362815	web_php	11559	ERR	socket_sendto( /tmp/zm/zms-415436s.sock ) failed: No such file or directory
<guest_58285> Salve
<guest_58285> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<guest_58285> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<guest_58285> Salve
<guest_58285> Ciao Akis24 per caso potresti darmi una mano?
<akis24> sera
<akis24> guest_58285: esponi il problema e vediamo se posso certo
<guest_58285> Ok
<guest_58285> Allora ho scaricato l'immagine .iso di Ubuntu,la versione 14.04.01 LTS.Ho montato l'immagine con daemon tools e ho avviato l'installazione di Ubuntu
<akis24> guest_58285: come mai questa procedura insolita ?
<guest_58285> Consigli di masterizzare l'immagine su un cd?
<guest_58285> e lanciarlo da cd?
<akis24> guest_58285:  si direi di si o disco oppure penna usb
<guest_58285> però lo devo fare sullo stesso computer(lo stesso da cui sto scrivendo adesso)
<guest_58285> pensavo andasse comunque
<akis24> guest_58285: non ne sarei certo in quel modo
<akis24> guest_58285: su che sistema sei ora ?
<guest_58285> Windows 7
<guest_58285> Ultimate
<akis24> !usbwin | guest_58285
<ubot-it> guest_58285: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> guest_58285:  oppure masterizzi il file .iso su dvd  come immagine iso ovviamente
<guest_58285> ok quindi dici di metterlo su Usb e successivamente lanciare il computer dal comparto USB
<guest_58285> entrando dal bios
<akis24> guest_58285:  esattamente mettendo usb come prima periferica di avvio
<guest_58285> Immaginavo
<guest_58285> Ti ringrazio del tempo speso e della disponibilità
<guest_58285> :)
<akis24> di nulla
<gabriele> ragazzi, buonasera, se cancello la cartella .local e riavvio torna tutto come prima?
<gabriele> si è fatto un pò una macello con le categorie di wine
<gabriele> non so perchè sono sparite
<gabriele> mi autorispondo: si
<guest_36306> come faccio a sapere le caratteristiche degli hardware sul mio pc?
<XSt3pDevZ> Is There Anyone? :D
<lamalfa> come posso formattare un pen drive
<enzotib> tutti di fretta oggi
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, ho un piccolissimo problema su Firefox, qualcuno mi da una mano?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> sera
<Valgio63> enzotib, presente la barra del download manager in basso? akis24 Sera a te
<enzotib> Valgio63, ma quello non è chrome/chromium?
<Valgio63> enzotib, mi rimane un file scaricato ma in effetti non c'è più!!! se ci passi con il mouse sopra tutti i campi sono null.
<enzotib> Valgio63, fai uno screenshot, non ricordo che firefox abbia una barra dei download in basso
<enzotib> !image | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Valgio63> enzotib, no, uso sempre firefox,  è un'extension!
<enzotib> Valgio63, ah beh
<Valgio63> enzotib, andava ok, poi...chissà che gli è preso! Che dici: elimino e reinstallo?
<akis24> Valgio63: devi impostare la scomparsa della barra a fine download  sull'estensione dalle preferenze
<Valgio63> enzotib, ci provo!
<enzotib> Valgio63, era akis24 che te l'ha suggerito
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> Valgio63: immagino sia download status bar ..
<Valgio63> akis24, scusa, sto andando in multitasking, yesss è issa!
<gabriele> cristian_c: ricevuto il mess di oggi?
<Valgio63> akis24, l'ho fatto, ma se ne frega rimane sempre aperta con quel cavolo di file, già scaricato e letto e cancellato!!
<Valgio63> akis24, Disinstallo?
<akis24> Valgio63: io la toglierei completamente ormai firefox ha un indicatore di download sopra
<Valgio63> akis24, ok già fatto! Ciao a tutti per adesso!!
<akis24> ciao Valgio63
<command-line> ciao
<command-line> sul mio pc ho creato 3 partizioni, una dove ho installato win8.1, una dove  ho installato ubuntu ed una terza in ntfs poter bypassare i file da un os all'altro
<command-line> ogni tanto, da ubuntu non riesco ad accedere e mi appare il seguente messaggio
<command-line> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<command-line> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413326/
<command-line> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> command-line: disattiva l'avvio rapido di windows 8
<command-line> e come si fa?
<akis24> command-line:  usa gogol trovi parecchie guide
<command-line> fatto grazie a dopo
<command-line> ho installato gnome session fallback
<command-line> quando cerco di aggiungere un componente al pannello mi da il seguente msg
<command-line> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413546/
<krabador> command-line, scusami, dpkg -l | gnome-session-fallback
<krabador> command-line, dpkg -l | gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> !pastebin | command-line
<ubot-it> command-line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<command-line> krabador,
<command-line> [1]+  Fermato                 sudo dpkg -l | gnome-session-fallback
<krabador> !pastebin | command-line
<ubot-it> command-line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<command-line> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413588/
<command-line> krabador, fatto
<krabador> command-line, dpkg -l | grep gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> command-line, dpkg -l | grep gnome-session-fallback
<krabador> in che ubuntu ?
<command-line> 14.04
<command-line> krabador, forse ho capito
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-24
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<guandalix2014> ciao a tutti, avrei un problemino da proporre: ho configurato ubuntu 14.04 desktop a collegarsi in vpn. I collegamento funziona, vedo le risorse e le stampanti (per fare questo ho dato gli instradfamenti appropriati) la navigazione nelle cartelle remote e l'apertura documenti va bene MA se tento di copiare qualcosa verso la cartella in vpn mi impal
<guandalix2014> la tutto. Se copio file più piccoli di 1024 byte tutto bene ma se sono appena più grandi il tutto si impalla. Qualcuno i spiega il perchè
<guandalix2014> ? dove ho sbagliato?
<guandalix2014> PS: da windows stessa configurazione ma tutto funziona liscio.
<guandalix2014> grazie
<enzotib> guandalix2014, ma come la fai la copia?
<guandalix2014> ho provato sia a montare la cartella remota in fstab con cifs oppure dal file manager ho montato la cartella remota come smb://ip in entrambi i casi vedo le cartelle remote ci navigo aro i file all'interno ma se da locale faccio copia di un file e incolla nella cartella remota si impalla tutto (se il file è più grande di 1024 byte circa)
<guandalix2014> nella cartella remota crea il file a 0byte e si impalla tutto che devo riavviare il client o aspettare un tempo interminabile e poi compare la scritta "impossibile copiare ...."
<enzotib> guandalix2014, quindi non è detto che sia colpa della VPN, dato che sopra c'è anche Samba
<guandalix2014> se mi collego in locale via cavo o wifi gli stessi settaggi samba tutto ok
<enzotib> guandalix2014, bah, non saprei, non mi sembra una cosa facile da diagnosticare
<guandalix2014> in effetti è da 7gg che provo ma qualsiasi cosa faccia il risultato non cambia
<guandalix2014> ho cercato su google e ho trovato questo
<guandalix2014> https://ubuntrucchi.wordpress.com/2008/03/10/connettersi-a-una-vpn-pptp/comment-page-3/
<enzotib> guandalix2014, hai possibilità di controllare i log del server VPN?
<guandalix2014> dove in fondo c'è un tale col mio stesso problema
<guandalix2014> ma dice di avere risolto ma non specifica come
<guandalix2014> i log del server ... ci provo
<guandalix2014> non ci riesco
<guandalix2014> non ho le password al momento
<command-line> ciao ho eliminato un utente ed ora voglio inserirne un'altro, ma mi esce il seguente messaggio
<command-line> running '/usr/sbin/adduser' failed: Child process exited with code 1
<enzotib> command-line, qual è il comando esatto che esegui?
<command-line> ma a dire il vero lo faccio da interfaccia grafica
<command-line> dall'app account utente
<enzotib> command-line, prova a farlo da terminale
<enzotib> command-line, sudo adduser pippo
<enzotib> (pippo è solo un esempio, ovviamente)
<command-line> forse ci sono
<command-line> dammi qualche minuto e ti faccio sapere
<command-line> enzotib, avevo eliminato l'utente ma non il gruppo
<command-line> grazie comunqueù
<enzotib> prego
<command-line> cmq
<command-line> ho un ultimo problema
<command-line> ogni tanto il segnale wifi cade
<command-line> sebbene sia a pieno campo
<enzotib> è caduto il segnale :)
<eugenio> glpiana, buongiorno...ancora problemini dovuti ai driver della scheda video nvidia....adesso sono con il laptop dal momento che il pc in questione ha lo schermo nero...non riesco a farci niente...
<eugenio> glpiana, temo di aver bisogno di un aiutino...(dal laptop sto masterizzando una ubuntu live dato che credo sia l'unica azione da fare al momento)
<eugenio> glpiana, non so se ricordi, la questione di un paio di giorni fa...cmq per problemi con i driver nouveou ho iniziato ad usare i 'driver aggiuntivi' quindi i proprietari nvideo
<glpiana> eugenio, 2 minuti e arrivo
<glpiana> eugenio, eccomi. coi driver aggiuntivi cos'è successo?
<eugenio> glpiana, dunque, dopo che abbiamo parlato qui si irc ho trovato il modoo di usare i driver aggiuntivi, ho installato quelli proprietari nvidia
<eugenio> glpiana, ieri testato tutto il gg, andavano bene meno che su virtualbox, in cui lo schermo sfarfallava...
<eugenio> glpiana, stamani quindi ho sostituito l'ultima versione 331 (credo) con la precedente, credendo fosse più stabile (304)
<eugenio> dopo il riavvio schermo nero
<eugenio> glpiana, avevo trovato questo: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12595/schermo-nero-dopo-cambio-driver-nvidiahttp://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12595/schermo-nero-dopo-cambio-driver-nvidia
<eugenio> ma ad ora non ho risolto
<glpiana> eugenio, quindi i 331 vanno e i 304 no?
<eugenio> glpiana, nel dubbio ho qui a portata una live 14.04
<eugenio> glpiana, una volta installati ho anche modificato la config, ho 2 monitor, e il monitor di default mi metteva quello sbagliato, una volta fatta la modifica e riavviato, black screen
<glpiana> eugenio, quindi prima di metterci mano andava?
<eugenio> glpiana,
<eugenio> si
<glpiana> eugenio, diciamo che il problema nasce dalla configurazione successiva all'avvio. è un pc fisso?
<eugenio> glpiana, fatto passi avanti, dopo aver seguito http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12595/schermo-nero-dopo-cambio-driver-nvidia ho riavviato e ora ho i nouveau
<glpiana> eugenio, reinstalla i 331 allora, se no ti davano problemi
<eugenio> glpiana, in virtualbox sfarfallavano tutti i menù a tendina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<eugenio> glpiana, mi da 2 opzioni per i 331, (proprietary, tested) e 331-updates (proprietary)
<glpiana> eugenio, e tu quali hai provato?
<eugenio> glpiana, deduco che i tested sono da istallare
<eugenio> i tested
<eugenio> glpiana, vado di tested?
<glpiana> eugenio, hai detto che ti danno problemi di sfarfallio su vbox
<eugenio> glpiana, si
<glpiana> eugenio, gli updates li hai già provati?
<eugenio> glpiana, sono quelli che stamani cambiando lo schermo principale mi hanno causato lo schermo nero
<glpiana> eugenio, deciditi, hai detto che erano stati i 304, ora i 331 updates. credo al te di prima o al te di adesso?
<eugenio> glpiana, scusa, hai ragione faccio ordine: gli additional driver propongono 5 driver per la scheda video: nvidia 331(proprietary, tested) che ho provato ieri e mi davano lo sfarfallio sui menu a tendina del sistema operativo che uso in virtualbox, i 304-updates che su cui non riuscivo a cambiare lo schermo principale, i 331-updates che cambiando lo schermo principale mi hanno causato il black screen, i 304 che non ho mai provato e i nouveau che
<eugenio> mi crashavano specie usando virtualbox
<eugenio> glpiana, questo è il quadro, ergo 304-updates provando a sistemare il monitor principale a manina?
<glpiana> eugenio, se vuoi prova quelli che non hai provato e se non risolvi tienti lo sfarfallio dei menu di vbox, che non penso usarai ogni due per tre
<glpiana> eugenio, che versione di vbox hai messo?
<eugenio> glpiana, 4.3.16 r95972
<glpiana> eugenio, intendo da repository o dal sito di vbox?
<eugenio> quanto all'uso di virtualbox l'uso dipende da quanti documenti devo condividere con i colleghi....
<eugenio> glpiana, in genere quando virtualbox propone aggiornamenti all'avvio scarico il deb e poi dpkg -i installo
<eugenio> glpiana, tornando ai driver quelli mai testati sono i 304
<glpiana> eugenio, quindi la versione del sito. con tanto di extensione pack e quant'altro?
<eugenio> glpiana, si
<glpiana> eugenio, ok. allora tornando ai driver, prova ancora quelli che mai hai provato. se non risolvono torna ai meno peggio
<eugenio> glpiana, tornando ai driver temo di avere un delirio ora....anche i 304 non partono
<eugenio> schermo nero
<eugenio> come faccio a pulire tutto???
<glpiana> eugenio, hai provato anche ad avviare con l'opzione nomodeset in grub?
<eugenio> glpiana, no
<glpiana> un minuto e torno
<glpiana> eugenio, all'avvio visualizzi il menu di grub?
<eugenio> glpiana, ho tolto anche i 304 adesso sono con i neuveau
<glpiana> eugenio, allora, visto che vai per i fatti tuoi continua pure da solo
<Tatiana_> Ciao, ho difficoltà a installare ubuntu, ultima versione
<eugenio> glpiana, scusa come mi avevi suggerito ho provato quelli che non avevo mai provato (304), siccome mi davano lo schermo nero, li ho tolti...e stavo dicendo che secondo me c'era un gran casino e che forse poteva valere la pena di ripulire tutti i file di config....(dato che per altro anche con i neuveau il monitor principale è sbagliato)...nel mentre tu mi ha suggerito di usare quell'opzione di grub
<glpiana> Tatiana_, spiega che problema incontri
<eugenio> glpiana, grub manco lo vedo all'avvio+
<glpiana> eugenio, torna a quelli che andavano meglio e amen
<Tatiana_> Ho scaricato il file ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386  per il mio pc che ora ha winxp professional 32bit
<glpiana> Tatiana_, hai fatto un cd o una usb?
<glpiana> dvd, non cd
<Tatiana_> l'ho lasciato compresso e masterizzato su un dvd, nel bios del pc ho messo boot da dvd
<mikunos> salve ragazzi
<glpiana> Tatiana_, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di masterizzare?
<glpiana> !md5 | Tatiana_
<ubot-it> Tatiana_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mikunos> ho qualche problemino con l'audio dopo l'aggiornamento ad ubuntu 14.04. Qualche anima pia può aiutarmi?
<Tatiana_> ma all'avvio non viene riconosciuto, allora ho provato usb, con programma PLOP
<Tatiana_> hai controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di masterizzare? No
<mikunos> Ho reinstallato alsa come indicato qua https://askubuntu.com/questions/457619/sound-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04/457631 ma niente
<glpiana> Tatiana_, controla anzitutto che la iso sia corretta seguendo la guida che ti ho indicato sopra
<eugenio> glpiana, all'avviao non vedo grub....
<Tatiana_> perchè?
<glpiana> mikunos, che problemi di audio hai?
<glpiana> Tatiana_, perchè se è stata scaricata male non può andare
<mikunos> ciao glpiana identici al post indicato
<glpiana> e dovendo capire dove sta il problema è meglio aprtire dall'inizio, cioè la iso
<mikunos> non appare alcun device di uscita nel pannello di controllo dell'audio glpiana
<glpiana> mikunos, nel terminale: uname -a
<mikunos> glpiana Linux shinet 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:45 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<glpiana> mikunos, un minuto
<mikunos> ok
<Tatiana_> ok, controllo è uscito a4fc15313ef2a516bfbf83ce44281535
<Tatiana_> non so come procedere con la funzione compare
<Tatiana_> glpiana ci sei?
<akis24> Tatiana_: sembra corretto sulla pagina di download vedi md5sum in basso a destra a4fc15313ef2a516bfbf83ce44281535 se guardavi
<glpiana> !usbwin | Tatiana_
<ubot-it> Tatiana_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> Tatiana_, prova con questo programma a fare la usb
<Tatiana_> ma poi il boot da usb come va fatto? il bios non lo supporta
<glpiana> Tatiana_, ah no, se il bios non supporta l'avvio da usb non fare la usb
<glpiana> Tatiana_, che programma hai usato per preparare il dvd?
<Tatiana_> nero express
<glpiana> !iso | Tatiana_
<ubot-it> Tatiana_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Tatiana_> ma non funziona nemmeno il programmino plop per boot da usb
<glpiana> Tatiana_, prova a usare il programma consigliato dalla guida
<glpiana> Tatiana_, non so cosa sia plop
<Tatiana_> io credo che il mio pc abbia difficoltà con avvio da dvd
<Tatiana_> PLOP: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Tatiana_, lubuntu sta su un cd. prova quella
<Tatiana_> Ma sul pc non è attivo il cdrom
<Tatiana_> ho un lettore cd/dvd
<jester-> Tatiana_: meglio ancora
<Tatiana_> forse il problema sta nella configurazione bios
<Tatiana_> credo di aver settato avvio da dvd, ma come faccio ad essere sicura? e se corretto perchè non avvia?
<jester-> Tatiana_: nel dvd non è che vedi la iso tal quale?
<Tatiana_> in che senso la iso tal quale?
<jester-> Tatiana_: guarda cosa c'è nel dvd
<jester-> se hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla
<Tatiana_> vedo ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386 con icona a forma di libretti ARCHIVIO DI WINRAR
<Tatiana_> è un file compresso
<Tatiana_> 987 MB DI PESO
<Tatiana_> cosa vuol dire copiato la iso invece che scriverla?
<akis24> Tatiana_: come hai masterizzato il file .iso  sul disco  usando quale voce di nero express ?   Nero Express, : apri il programma e seleziona "Immagine Disco " seleziona il file .iso e poi masterizza
<Tatiana_> ho scelto DVD DATI e da lì sono andata avanti, è lì l'errore?
<glpiana> Tatiana_, non devi fare dvd dati, segui la guida che ti ho indicato
<Tatiana_> ok, grazie
<jester-> Tatiana_: devi usare scrivi file iso
<Tatiana_> posso masterizzare direttamente da chiavetta usb dove avevo salvato il file iso scaricato?
<Tatiana_> lo chiedo perchè cose che sembrano ovvie magari non lo sono
<glpiana> Tatiana_, penso di sì se il pc regge l'operazione
<Tatiana_> ok
<mikunos> ...
<glpiana> mikunos, lspci su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416810/
<glpiana> mikunos, ora: lsmod
<mikunos> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416821/
<glpiana> mikunos, hai due uscite audio. quale usi?
<mikunos> quella della scheda madre
<mikunos> all'avvio sento il rullo di tamburi
<glpiana> mikunos, nel terminale scrivi: alsamixer
<mikunos> vi è solamente S/PDIF
<glpiana> mikunos, premi F6
<mikunos> si infatti
<mikunos> adesso mi son reso conto della Realtek ALC892
<mikunos> glpiana http://i3.minus.com/iDz8j2xsD3YLC.png
<mikunos> glpiana http://i5.minus.com/iZ2T7qykLKOMk.png
<mikunos> glpiana http://i5.minus.com/iu9o23eU72rkJ.png
<glpiana> mikunos, ora hai selezionato hda-intel su alsamixer? per quello son comparsi i volumi?
<mikunos> si esatto
<mikunos> ma nel pannello di controllo Audio
<glpiana> mikunos, alza master anzitutto
<mikunos> è tutto vuoto
<glpiana> su alsamixer intendo
<mikunos> il master rimane sempre a zero
<mikunos> non riesco ad alzarlo
<mikunos> il valore rimane a 15
<mikunos> proprio come la foto
<glpiana> mikunos, non guardare i numeri sotto, deve alzarsi la colonna colorata
<mikunos> si alza ma poi ritorna in basso
<glpiana> mikunos, in un altro terminale scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<mikunos> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416893/
<glpiana> mikunos, tu hai seguito quell'ask ubuntu e quindi hai compilato alsa?
<mikunos> esatto
<glpiana> mikunos, io disisntallerei quello che hai installato anzitutto
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> ti seguo ..
<mikunos> cd '/home/shinet/Scaricati/alsa-lib-1.0.25'
<glpiana> mikunos, immagino tu debba dare sudo make uninstall per rimuovere quello che hai messo con make install
<glpiana> mikunos, tra l'altro, avevi rimosso il corrispettivo .deb prima di fare sta installazione?
<mikunos> glpiana disinstallato
<glpiana> mikunos, dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Tatiana_> quando ho scelto PROVA UBUNTU senza installazione il pc, con schermo nero e freccia mouse lentissima, si è bloccato in questo stato
<glpiana> Tatiana_, che processore ha il tuo pc e quanta ram?
<Tatiana_> significa che scheda video non è stata riconosciuta?
<jester-> Tatiana_: la mnu pigia F6 e scegli nomodeset
<jester-> al menu*
<mikunos> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8417004/
<Tatiana_> Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz e RAM 2 GB
<Tatiana_> Jester non capisco cosa scrivi "la mnu pigia F6 e scegli nomodeset"
<glpiana> mikunos, apt-cache policy gstreamer1.0-alsa:i386
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8417025/
<glpiana> mikunos, apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-alsa:i386
<mikunos> già fatto
<mikunos> vedi su
<Tatiana_> è grave?
<glpiana> mikunos, no, leggi bene
<glpiana> Tatiana_, quando avvii il cd e vedi in basso delle icone premi un tasto. poi premi f6 etc etc etc
<mikunos> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8417050/
<Tatiana_> va bene
<glpiana> mikunos, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils
<mikunos> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> mikunos, riavvia
<mikunos> glpiana
<mikunos> glpiana riavviato
<glpiana> mikunos, ok, apri alsamixer
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, cosa visualizzi?
<mikunos> un errore
<mikunos> ALSA lib conf.c:3707:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<mikunos> ALSA lib control.c:953:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<mikunos> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> mikunos, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2 libasound2-data libasound2-plugins
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, alsamixer
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, cosa visualizzi ora?
<mikunos> si vede il mixer, ho selezionato F6 ed ho provato a rialzare il volume ma niente
<mikunos> inoltre la selezione dei device nel pannello standard audio di configurazione
<mikunos> continua a non visualizzare gli elementi
<glpiana> mikunos, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav   in un terminale
<mikunos> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<mikunos> aplay: main:722: errore aprendo l'audio: File o directory non esistente
<mikunos> forse il file non lo trova
<mikunos> oppure sbaglio?
<glpiana> mikunos, sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> mikunos, scusami, devo assentarmi. torno tra una ventina di minuti
<mikunos> Home directory not accessible: Permesso negato
<mikunos> ok a dopo intanto grazie
<Jirocho> ciao a tutti. ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su acer travelmate 5510. prima c'era windows vista; quando si è rotto la prima volta ho installato windows 7. ora però c'è ubuntu. questo è il problema che riscontro: il dispositivo integrato bluetooth non è riconosciuto presente. cosa devo fare per farlo riconoscere e funzionare? grazie mille in anticipo
<Jirocho> se ho sbagliato chat, per favore ditemelo
<mikunos> glpiana forse ho risolto ...
<mikunos> glpiana http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<mikunos> glpiana adesso sento l'audio all'avvio
<mikunos> glpiana ma non vedo ancora gli elementi audio nella lista di quelli disponibili usando il pannello di controllo Audio
<Jirocho> ciao a tutti. come faccio a far si che quando clicco sull'icona sulla sidebarunity di un programma aperto queto si minimizza? grazie; come faccio a far riconoscere e poi funzionare il dispositivo blutooth integrato del laptop? grazie
<Jirocho> ho un acer travelmate 5510 su cui girava un tempo windows vista
<Joe_Strummer> Buon giorno. Vorrei installare ubuntu senza grub, perchè ho già debian e kali sull'hd. il problema è che non si trova piú la possibilità per spuntare la casella "skip grub install" nel live cd di ubuntu. Ho debian criptato e se installo ubuntu con il suo grub non la trova piú. Ripeto: come si installa ubuntu senza grub?
<Joe_Strummer> se riuscissi a installarlo senza grub, poi farei un "update-grub" da debian e lo ritroverei subito.
<glpiana> Joe_Strummer, quando editi le partizioni, dovresti vedere sotto un menu con scri "device per l'installazione del boot loader"tto
<Joe_Strummer> e poi?
<Joe_Strummer> in questo momento non posso vederlo perchè sono fuori casa. cosa dovrei fare dopo?
<jester-> e poi scegli di non installarlo
<Joe_Strummer> molte grazie per il suggerento. tenteró di riuscirci. saluti.
<xu-gianni> Ho masterizzato su dvd l'immagine di xubuntu, ma non vedo nessun file exe, come fa a partire il cd senza nessun comando simile al riavvio, non ci ho nemmeno provato visto che il file exe secondo me ci dovrebbe essere. Grazie.
<jester-> xu-gianni: in linux .exe non esiste
<glpiana> xu-gianni, riavvii il pc con priorità di lettura del lettore cd
<xu-gianni> ok, ma quando il pc va nel cdm che si legge per eseguire un comando? exe non esiste? pechè nel DVD masterizzato per ubuntu, non xubunto, lo vedo allora il .exe? poi non esiste su linux, ma qui si parte da un win per installare linux, o sbaglio?
<jester-> xu-gianni: parte da solo
<jester-> xu-gianni: devi fare il boot da cdrom
<jester-> sempre che hai scritto la iso sul dvd e non copiata tal quale
<xu-gianni> jester, gia entrato in bios e già impostato su cd rom, ma secondo me non parte, ci provo ma secondo me non parte.
<massix> xu-gianni: hai un po' di confusione su come funzioni un computer..
<massix> non è grave, assolutamente, ma fidati quando ti si dice che la mancanza di un file .exe in fase di boot non è per nulla grave
<jester-> xu-gianni: se non parte il dvd non è fatto bene
<jester-> massix: linux non caga i .exe
<massix> jester-: ti ringrazio
<massix> jester-: sono sviluppatore di OS per France Telecom, credo di sapere come funzioni un boot :D
<xu-gianni> non è fatto bene? l'ho scaricato dal sito, ho usato win 7 per l'immagine su DVD, cosa manca?
<massix> xu-gianni: nulla, un semplice reboot
<jester-> massix: io faccio il prete e dico la messa
<ExPBoy> hihi
<massix> jester-: ed è appassionante come lavoro?
<jester-> abbastanza, nei momenti morti aiuto il gommista del paese
<massix> sai a quanto mi farebbe 4 pneu invernali per la mia c3 ?
<xu-gianni> :-) non invidio chi fa sviluppatore, un lavoro orribile, opinione personale, preferirei fare il prete. scusino divagazione
<massix> xu-gianni: dipende molto dai settori.. a me non dispiace
<massix> preferisco parlare con le macchine che avere a che fare con clienti insoddisfatti
<jester-> !chat | massix xu-gianni
<ubot-it> massix xu-gianni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xu-gianni> adesso provo l'installazione  con dvd xubuntu su un pc 1800mhz e 512 ram del 2007 .... fermi li a soccorrermi eventualmente.
<krabador> "1800mhz e 512 ram del 2007" non èdel 2007
<xu-gianni> 2006?
<jester-> equivalente di umano sui 120 anni
<gabriele> qualcuno conosce un modo per resettare il display manager?
<gabriele> "ripeto=resettare, e non "reimpostare"
<massix> /etc/init.d/lightdm restart ? ma non son sicuro di aver capito la domanda
<gabriele> massix: non mi serve farlo ripartire, bensì "ripristinarlo" diciamo "alle impostazioni di fabbrica"
<xu-gianni> Ieri fatto diversi tentativi, nulla, nemmeno ubuntu il cui DVD conteneva un .inf e un wubi.exe ... oggi-stessa procedura- riprovo con xubuntu come poc'anzi delineato, ieri non partiva e subito si spostava su win .... oggi... PARTITO AL PRIMO COLPO, cmq la MB volendo mi tiene fino a 4 gb di ram e il processore è un residuo "montato per", volendo può
<xu-gianni>  passare da 120 a "meno" anni.
<xu-gianni> grazie in ogni caso e ... sia lodato GC  :-)
<jester-> gabriele: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74196/how-to-restore-lightdm-settings
<dadedes> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di scaricare sul notebook la mail del lavoro, che è una casella microsoft exchange solo che ho provato con le varie guide ma non riesce a collegarsi al server forse perchè l'azienda richiede, almeno sul telefono, il controllo del dispositivo. Sapete dirmi qualcosa in merito?
<dadedes> dimenticavo su android funziona regolarmente.
<dadedes> ho ubuntu 14.04 sul notebook
<jester-> dadedes: vedi se ti serve http://askubuntu.com/questions/446366/configure-microsoft-exchange-email-on-ubuntu
<dadedes> ok provo grazie
<jester-> dadedes: penso sia la stessa cosa su thunderbird
<nino> per vedere su mysql tutti gli utenti e tutti i database che comando debbo dare
<cybernova> !chat | nino
<ubot-it> nino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nino> comunque io sono su ubuntu e dovrei capire come zoneminder configura mysql, comunque grazie
<binario01> Salve, dopo aver installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, ho riscontrato una problema alla grafica ,ovvero i pixel sembrano essere impazziti! compaiono verdi dapertutto sopratutto sul nero e su diversi layout grafici del sistema stesso.Come posso fare?
<glpiana> binario01, che scheda video hai?
<binario01> Gallium 0.4 on NV4B
<binario01> premetto che il portatile non è di ultima generazione
<glpiana> binario01, quindi una ati. usi driver open o proprietari?
<binario01> proprietari
<glpiana> binario01, e con gli open come si comporta?
<binario01> non so! non chi provato
<binario01> ci ho
<glpiana> binario01, prova allora
<binario01> dove li prendo?
<glpiana> binario01, ci sono già. devi solo disattivare quelli proprietari dalle impostazioni (driver aggiuntiiv)
<binario01> ok grazie mille glpiana!
<binario01> glpiana sei lì??
<glpiana> sì
<binario01> non va! sia con open che con i proprietari :(
<glpiana> binario01, non va nel senso che ci sono i problemi dei pixel verdi o nel senso che non si accende il pc ed è bruciata la scrivania?
<binario01> pixel verdi! avrei preferito la scrivania bruaciata comunque
<glpiana> binario01, hai provato a vedere se la cosa si presenta cambiando risoluzione (anche più bassa, giusto per provare)?
<drox> ragazzi qualcuno di voi s dimestichezza con i Raid?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | drox
<ubot-it> drox: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<binario01> ora ho il problema che quando apro le applicazioni me le chiude con un internal error.... ma che è oggi?
<binario01> glpiana, non cambia nemmeno abbassando la risoluzione
<glpiana> binario01, è un portatile o un fisso?
<binario01> portatile Extensa 5510z
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> binario01, hai sopra anche windows?
<binario01> yes
<drox> Ho 2 hd in raid di cui uno si è danneggiato, devo riuscire ad entrare su uno dei due e poter estrapolare tutti i dati. Il montaggio normale non funziona ci sono pacchetti particolari per leggere i Raid
<glpiana> binario01, e con quello il probema dei pixel verdi non c'è?
<glpiana> !raid | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<binario01> c'è e come! ma ho fatto caso ad una cosa! che quando cambio contrasto e luminosità in windows magicamente torna tutto alla normalità
<drox> glpiana, non voglio crearla ma devo leggerla
<drox> e ho solo un HD adesso funzionante
<glpiana> binario01, mentre nessuna azione su ubuntu cambia la situazione?
<glpiana> drox, nella guida c'è la sezione dedicata al ripristino. in fondo trovi altra documentazione
<binario01> glpiana, come faccio a cambiare contrasto e luminosità qui?
<glpiana> binario01, se me lo chiedi è perchè i tasti funzione che usi in windows qui non vanno, vero?
<binario01> te lo chiedo perchè, il punto è che se io cambiavo contrasto o luminosità tramite pannello di controllo nvidia della scheda video tornava tutto normale, con i tasti funzione del pc no
<glpiana> binario01, ora hai i driver porprietari installati?
<binario01> gli open
<glpiana> binario01, in un terminale: /sys/class/backlight/
<binario01> is a directory...
<glpiana> binario01, scusami, ls /sys/class/backlight/
<binario01> no such file or directory
<glpiana> binario01, controlla di avere scritto correttamente, o meglio ancora fai copia e incolla
<binario01> acer-wmi
<binario01> cosa sarebbe??
<glpiana> binario01, è l'output del comando?
<binario01> e cosa abbiamo capito con questo output? perdona la mia curiosità
<glpiana> binario01, ls /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi
<binario01> ok
<glpiana> binario01, stiamo cercando il file in cui inserire un valore di luminosità a manina per vedere se cambia qualcosa
<glpiana> binario01, puoi darmi 5 minuti? torno subito
<binario01> scherzi? certo
<glpiana> binario01, dicevamo
<glpiana> binario01, ls /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi
<binario01> si
<glpiana> binario01, vorrei sapere cosa esce da sto comando
<binario01> allora: actual_brightness  brightness  max_brightness  subsystem  uevent
<binario01> bl_power           device      power           type
<glpiana> binario01, cat /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/actual_brightness
<binario01> 15
<glpiana> binario01, cat /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/max_brightness
<binario01> 15
<glpiana> binario01, echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness
<glpiana> binario01, dovrebbe cambiare la luminosità, abbassarsi di un po'
<binario01> cambia la luminosità ma i maledetti restano
<glpiana> binario01, echo 15 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness
<binario01> niente di niente
<glpiana> binario01, quello che puoi provare a fare e rimettere i driver porprietari e vedere se cambiando la luminosità da nvidia-settings i pizel spariscono
<glpiana> binario01, altro non so dirti
<binario01> lo farò! grazie mille per il tuo tempo!!! ti voglio bene
<glpiana> :)
<guest_1253> non riesco ad istallare la mia stampante multifunzione
<glpiana> guest_1253, marca e modello
<guest_1253> lexmark x7675...grazie
<n83808> ciao
<guest_1253> gipiana mi puoi aiutare?
<glpiana> guest_1253, prova a vedere se qui trovi qualcosa di utile: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4300121
<guest_1253> gipiana leggerò
<guest_61816> ciao
<guest_61816> ciao volevo saper come mai il mio compilatore fortran77 installato su ubuntu non mi riconosce il comando "parameter" per dichiarare una variabile come parametro??  sono disperato perchè non capisco..
<glpiana> guest_61816, l'uso dei compilatori esula dall'argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | guest_61816
<ubot-it> guest_61816: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest_52477> ciao
<guest_52477> ma è cambiata l'interfaccia da web?
<drox> Ragazzi devo dare i permessi al mio utente per scrittura e lettura su un HD collegato come faccio o meglio il comando è chmod +777 /dev/sdb
<drox> ?
<akis24> sera
<drox> per dare tutti i permessi al mio id=drox il comando è chmod u+rwx /dev/sdb1 ?
<drox> è corretto?
<drox> per dare tutti i permessi al mio id=drox il comando è chmod 777  /dev/sdb1 ?
<jester-> drox: stai sotterando il sistema?
<drox> jester-, perchè^
<jester-> cambiare i permessi a / cosa succede secondo te
<drox> jester-, sto cercando di recuperare da un hd in raid dei file vitali per la mia
<drox> ma ad un HD esterno?
<drox> il comando che ho dato è sudo chmod 777 /media/drox/archivio/
<drox> non dovrei far danni
<drox> ?
<jester-> quindi accessibile a cani e porci
<drox> si
<drox> ma non li ha presi perchè
<jester-> sudo
<drox> lo ho messo
<jester-> drox: -r
<jester-> o li prende solo la archivio
<drox> il comando  sudo chmod -r 777 /media/drox/archivio/
<drox> Ho collegato un hd tramite sata era un hd in raid
<drox> questo lo ho formattato con gparted e lo ho portato a ext4
<drox> ho acceso il pc e me lo monta in automatico ma non posso usarlo perchè i permessi li di scrittura li ha solo root
<jester-> 777 scrivi
<drox> lo ho fatto ma perchè non lo prende?
<jester-> drox: il punto dimount è giusto e fisso?
<drox> penso di si
<jester-> se non fisso quando lo monta avviando i permessi non li ha piu
<jester-> devi avere una stringa in fstab
<jester-> e il disco sempre collegato
<drox> mmm quasi capito
<jester-> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<drox> quindi faccio sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<drox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8419190/ jester-
<drox> sdb1 non lo vedo e questi /dv/md3 e 4 non so cosa siano non ho altri hd colelgati tranne sda e sdb
<jester-> drox: il file è stato taroccato malamente
<jester-> devi usare uuid
<drox> io non lo ho mai toccato
<jester-> e pure il filesystem
<jester-> drox: sa colo non si conciato cosi le ultime 3 righe
<drox> cosa?
<jester-> di fstab
<jester-> oblo: leggila la guida
<fabioguasco> salve a tutti , scusate.. ho un problema con x...
<jester-> o cambia qiualcosa se ti ti scrivono qui le stesse cose
<fabioguasco> credo dipenda dall'installazione un po' particolare
<fabioguasco> ho installato lubuntu alternate
<fabioguasco> mi serviva un raid
<fabioguasco> e poi ho messo kde
<jester-> fabioguasco: raid ha installazione raid
<jester-> !raid | fabioguasco
<ubot-it> fabioguasco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<fabioguasco> si ma serve la alternate
<fabioguasco> la fanno solo di lubuntu..
<jester-> fabioguasco: lubuntu ha ancora alternate se non sbaglio
<fabioguasco> altrimenti installavo kubuntu
<fabioguasco> appunto
<fabioguasco> il problema è che ora ho un login manager bruttissimo..
<fabioguasco> che mi crea problemi
<jester-> lubuntu è brutta
<fabioguasco> ho installato lightdm ma non mi parte all'avvio
<fabioguasco> eh lo so che è brutta
<jester-> lo hai messo a default?
<jester-> che ti frega del login
<jester-> lo vedi 10 secondi
<oblo> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<oblo> quale guida?
<fabioguasco> mi frega perche se blocco lo schermo e poi dopo 10 minuti torno devo mettere la password 2 volte..
<jester-> oblo: ??
<fabioguasco> una nel login manager brutto e una in kde
<jester-> fabioguasco: kde dovrebbe avere installato il suo login
<fabioguasco> e soprattutto credo sia quello a fare casini se faccio ctrl+alt+f1 mi compare lo schermo nero senza shell
<oblo> non so mi sono trovato un tuo messaggio.. forse hai messo il nick sbagliato ;)
<jester-> ba e togli da ripsrmio eneregia bollccare lo schermo in sospensione. centra na sega il login
<jester-> oblo: facile he abbia tabbato male
<jester-> fabioguasco: sicuro la shel è da f2 in avanti
<fabioguasco> idem
<jester-> f1 lo sta usando il login
<jester-> fabioguasco: quindi hai lubntu e kde ?
<fabioguasco> sisi ho errore mio
<fabioguasco> già
<fabioguasco> lubuntu con kde
<jester-> fabioguasco: fa mica niente
<jester-> al login sceglio quale usare
<fabioguasco> lxde l'ho già cancellato
<fabioguasco> uso già kde
<jester-> fabioguasco:  e li forse hai segato qurlcoa di sistema
<fabioguasco> e come? ho tolto solo lxde
<jester-> fabioguasco: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm lightdm-kde-greeter
<jester-> fabioguasco: come lo hai tolto
<fabioguasco> sudo apt-get remove lxde
<jester-> jester-> fabioguasco: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm lightdm-kde-greeter
<jester-> qundo chiede mettilo a default
<fabioguasco> non mi ha chiesto nulla..
<jester-> fabioguasco: hai accennato al raid, hai fatto installazione raid?
<fabioguasco> si
<fabioguasco> raid 1 per swap e raid 5 per home
<fabioguasco> ssd per root
<fabioguasco> scusa raid 0 per swap
<jester-> fabioguasco: COSÈ UN NUOVO TIPO DI RAID?
<fabioguasco> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot che significa?
<fabioguasco> cosa?
<fabioguasco> il raid 0?
<jester-> fabioguasco: radi su linux e hw normale fa un mirror
<jester-> 2 hd precisi
<jester-> e devono essere uguali
<fabioguasco> -.-
<fabioguasco> mi spiego meglio va..
<fabioguasco> ho un ssd da 40 gb
<jester-> !raid | fabioguasco
<ubot-it> fabioguasco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<fabioguasco> root
<fabioguasco> poi 3 hdd uguali
<fabioguasco> da 1 tera l'uno
<drox> risolto grazie a tutti
<fabioguasco> 3 gb l'uno in raid 0 per la swap
<fabioguasco> il resto in raid 5 per home
<jester-> metti / su ssd che fa da collo di bottiglia?
<jester-> fabioguasco: stai facendo un po di confusione
<fabioguasco> da quando l'ssd è più lento di un hdd magnetico?
<jester-> forse parli di home separata
<jester-> fabioguasco: ssd e usb sono piu lenti assai
<fabioguasco> la / su ssd
<fabioguasco> la home in raid 5
<jester-> legi a scrivi a poi mb secondo
<fabioguasco> ma chi ha mai parlato di usb?
<jester-> aaah ssd scusa
<fabioguasco> ma fumi roba brutta eh..
<fabioguasco> :-)
<jester-> comunque raid 5 non esiste in linux
<fabioguasco> cmq linux lo uso dal 1999
<jester-> fabioguasco: ma va?
<fabioguasco> ti assicuro che esiste.. con e senza spare
<fabioguasco> e anche il raid 6
<jester-> ciumbia
<fabioguasco> comunque
<fabioguasco> visto che ubuntu l'ho messa solo ora
<guest_41004> ciao sono nuovo...come si istalla ubuntu su usb??
<jester-> forse prendi il raid per altro
<fabioguasco> seh vabbeh
<jester-> guest_41004: da winzoz?
<guest_41004> Ho scaricato ubuntu e ho estratto il file nella usb
<guest_41004> ora che devo fare?
<jester-> guest_41004: sei su winzoz?
<guest_41004> si
<jester-> !usbwin | guest_41004
<ubot-it> guest_41004: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<guest_41004> ok ora step1 che devo mettere?
<guest_41004> ubuntu32/64?
<akis24> guest_41004: devi selezionare il file .iso scaricato
<akis24> guest_41004:  e il file .iso deve essere ovunque tranne che sulla usb poi ci pensera' il programma a fare il resto  e installarlo sulla usb
<guest_41004> ok grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<guest_55832> ho bisogno di aiuto ho la 14.04   che ogni volta  che adopero  la dash   mi si blocca e  posso adoperare solo il mouse si muove la freccetta  puntatore ma il resto e fermo  tanto da forzare l 'u scita AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ × 2, scheda grafica Gallium 0.4 on  NV44 32 bit
<jester-> !unityreset | guest_55832
<ubot-it> guest_55832: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> guest_55832: e cancella la artella .compiz
<guest_55832> come si fa
<guest_55832> e difficile da terminale
<guest_55832> jester
<jester-> guest_55832:  visualizzi i file nascosti nel filemanager
<jester-> per il reset leggi cosa ti ha scritto ubot-it
<guest_55832> ok
<lamalfa> che giochi esistono x il linux
<jester-> !giochi | lamalfa
<ubot-it> lamalfa: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<lamalfa> grazie
<motz> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 64bit sul mio nuovo laptop. Problema: le wlan non vengono rilevate
<jester-> motz: tipo di scheda montata?
<motz> jester-, non so
<jester-> motz: perché la 12.04
<motz> jester-, avevo già il cd
<jester-> motz: lspci | grep -i network
<motz> jester-, mi sconsiglia di fare l'upgrade a 14.04 LTS, dice che avrei un desktop molto lento
<jester-> motz: la 12.04 ha un kernel meno dotato
<jester-> motz: cpu e ram?
<motz> ram 4 GB
<motz> cpu qualcosa tipo AMD 2300
<motz> Network Realtek Semiconductor
<jester-> non dovrebbe essere lento
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> sia del comando di jester-, sia dell'altro
<motz> krabador, AMD E1-2100 APU
<guest_8991> ciao...dopo aver passato ubuntu su usb , come faccio a farlo partire?
<krabador> motz, puoi usare anche la 14.04 allora
<motz> krabador, ok, allora lo forzo ad installarla
<motz> krabador, ma si rallenta?
<krabador> no
<motz> ok
<motz> jester-, installando la 14 si risolve anche il problema della wlan?
<guest_8991> akis?
<akis24> guest_8991:  imposta da bios del pc avvio da usb  come prima periferica  oppure allo splashscreen del pc se hai l'opzione per cambiare sequenza di boot selezioni la usb
<jester-> [19:12:17] <jester-> motz: lspci | grep -i network
<motz> jester-, Network Realtek Semiconductor
<jester-> motz: incolla tutto
<krabador> motz, lo vuoi fare un pastebin, di quel comando ?
<krabador> !pastebin | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<motz> krabador, dice che il desktop "unity" non è supportato complamente dal mio hardware e quindi mi chiede se voglio proseguire con l'upgrade
<motz> jester-, paste.ubuntu.com/8419519
<guest_8991> akis come entro nel bios?
<motz> krabador, 8419526
<krabador> motz, ovvero?
<akis24> guest_8991: di solito per entrarci si preme qualcuno dei tasti F2 F11 F12  oppure il tasto canc  dipende dal pc di solito all'avvio compare quale tasto premere per entrare nel bios
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8419519, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8419526
<motz> krabador, ci sei? hai letto il pastebin con le caratteristiche del processore?
<motz> jester-, ci sei? hai letto il pastebin con le caratteristiche della scheda network?
<jester-> motz fa vedere frkill list
<jester-> motz fa vedere rfkill list
<jester-> motz: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=578547
<jester-> motz: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/
<jester-> image ed headers a seconda dei bit del tuo sistema + headers all
<akis24> sera
<krabador> guest_61035, esponi il problema
<guest_77238> ciao a tutti
<guest_77238> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 e ho un problema con la connessione internet
<krabador> guest_77238, da lan? da wi.fi?
<krabador> guest_77238, che pc?
<guest_77238> tutte e due
<krabador> guest_77238, ci vogliono informazioni
<guest_77238> netbook pachkard bell
<guest_77238> ?
<guest_94669> Salve a tutti :)
<akis24> salve
<guest_94669> Sapreste dirmi se fosse possibile avviare ubuntu in sola modalità testo e di far partire l interfaccia grafica solo quando mi risulti necessario?
<krabador> guest_94669, puoi dare un'occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<guest_94669> grazie per la dritta krabador :)
<krabador> di niente
<Guest50033> ho ubuntu 12.04. Ho dovuto aggiornare il kerlen a 3.14.0 per risolvere un problema con il wifi ed ora ho un rettangolo bianco sotto alla freccia del mouse che lo segue
<krabador> !image | Guest50033
<ubot-it> Guest50033: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fa uno screenshot e posta qui il link , per favore
<Guest50033> krabador, stranissimo. Nello screenshot il rettangolo bianco non compare
<motz> krabador, comunque anche la freccia stessa del mouse è cambiata. E' diventata più piccola ed è inclinata verso sinistra
<krabador> motz, che scheda grafica hai?
<motz> krabador, non so
<krabador> motz, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<motz> krabador, ha scritto solo: PCI (sysfs)
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8420980/
<krabador> motz, e stai usando 12.04?
<motz> sì
<krabador> guarda, il tuo processore, con relativa video integrata, non esisteva al tempo della 12.04 , passa  per favore alla 14.04.1
<motz> krabador, prima ho provato, sì è bloccato tutto, ho dovuto formattare e reinstallare la 12.04
<krabador> motz, lsb_release -a
<krabador> motz, hai provato proprio con la 14.04.1 ?
<motz> krabador, Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<motz> krabador, ho cliccato su upgrade
<krabador> motz, allora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> da terminale
<motz> krabador, fatto
<krabador> pastebin
<motz> krabador, failed
<krabador> motz, se non mandi pastebin, puoi anche andare
<motz> krabador, E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8421010/
<krabador> non trova il ppa che hai inserito
<guest_92579> CIAO SONO MASSIMO.
<motz> krabador, intendi la repository?
<krabador> guest_92579, ciao, ma "abbassa la voce"
<motz> krabador, devo inserire altri ppa?
<guest_92579> HO SCARICATO UBUNTU SIA INDVD CHE SU CHIAVETTA MA NON RIESCO A VISUALIZZARLO SUL MIO PC, MI DA SEMPRE UN ERRORE
<krabador> guest_92579, togli il maiuscolo
<motz> krabador, devo inserire altri ppa?
<guest_92579> ok
<guest_92579> ok
<krabador> motz, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<krabador> motz, pastebin
<krabador> guest_92579, una volta scaricato ubuntu, va fatta la chiavetta usb
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_92579
<ubot-it> guest_92579: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> oppure va masterizzato in dvd
<krabador> !iso | guest_92579
<ubot-it> guest_92579: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> in questi 2 modi
<krabador> come hai eseguito le procedure?
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8421063/
<krabador> motz, allora sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic  linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-54-generic linux-image-generic-lts-quantal	
<guest_92579> krabador ho fatto  gia tutti i passaggi l che tu mi consigli ma quando faccio la prova per vedere ubuntu mi dice sempre che c'e' un errore e non si apre
<krabador> guest_92579, se non segnali  con precisione di che errore si tratta
<krabador> che pc è
<krabador> non c'è molto da dire
<krabador> motz, sistema operativo a 32 o 64 bit?
<guest_92579> ho una versione 9.10 che funziona ,posso aggiornare quella? computer sistema 32 bit
<krabador> guest_92579, no
<krabador> guest_92579, non funzionano piu' i repositories
<krabador> guest_92579, non puoi rispondere ?
<krabador> motz ?
<guest_92579> io penso che forse un dvd fornito direttamente da ubuntu .it possa andare, tu che mi dici
<krabador> guest_92579, se masterizzi correttamente il dvd, il lettore funziona, non ci sono problemi hardware alla macchina, ed il boot è impostato correttamente
<krabador> non ci sono problemi neanche.
<krabador> guest_92579, pc fisso o notebook?
<krabador> guest_92579, elenca le caratteristiche per favore
<guest_92579> entrambi uno e' hp pavillon core i5 e il fisso e sempre hp con processore amd 64 athlon
<krabador> guest_92579, se il dvd è masterizzato correttamente ed il lettore funziona, non ci sono problemi al boot per nessuno dei 2
<guest_92579> eppure ho fatto svariate prov,al riavvio manuale non parte il dvd e se faccio il riavvio assistito ad un certo punto mi da' errore sempre
<krabador> questo errore , si puo' sapere?
<krabador> motz ?
<cacaocaca> salve
<motz> sa
<krabador> motz, scusami, hai mandato il comando ?
<motz> krabador, 64
<guest_92579> quando faccio avvio da cd assistito (anche se lo lancio da usb) mi viene dopo un po errore e non mi ricordo il numero ,domani  riprovo e te lo dico , grazie intanto
<cacaocaca> qualcuno sa dormi come posso vedere i miei file in remoto che ho su var/www/ ?
<cacaocaca> intendo se inserisco il mio ip su google non mi fa vedere i miei file
<cacaocaca> ma non riesci a contattare il server
<krabador> cacaocaca , chiedi in #linux
<motz> krabador, ma se tolgo quel kernel, poi non mi funziona pi
<krabador> motz, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic  linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-54-generic linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<motz>  u il wifi
<krabador> motz, non ho finito
<cacaocaca> ubuntu none linux ?
<cacaocaca> ma
<motz> krabador, ok, dimmi
<cacaocaca> oppure ubuntu non accetta server
<cacaocaca> ma
<cacaocaca> chat inutile
<krabador> motz, scarichi poi     http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.1-031401_3.14.1-031401.201404141220_all.deb       http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.1-031401-generic_3.14.1-031401.201404141220_amd64.deb        http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/linux-image-3.14.1-031401-generic_3.14.1-031401.201404141220_amd64.deb
<krabador> motz, ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-25
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<guest_2269> c-[ nessuno_
<glpiana> !nessuno | guest_2269
<ubot-it> guest_2269: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<guest_2269> grazie mille
<guest_2269> ora spiego
<guest_2269> sto cercando di installare ubunto sul pc ma alla schermata tipo di installazione la trovo vuota...e non riesco a proseguire
<glpiana> guest_2269, che vuol dire "alla schermata tipo di installazione"?
<guest_2269> che dopo la selezione wi/fi  dopo la connessione  seleziono scarica driver di terze parti si apre la schermata dove dovrei selezionare la partizione dove installare  il sistema  e li [ vuota
<guest_2269> non c-[ possibilita di scelta
<glpiana> guest_2269, allora, anzitutto non fargli scaricare gli aggiornamenti e il software di terze parti durante l'installazione
<glpiana> guest_2269, seconda cosa, che cosa hai al momento su quel pc?
<guest_2269> ho provato ma non cambia nulla sono bloccato li ....da ieri
<guest_2269> la scermata della partizione [ vuota
<glpiana> guest_2269, non ho detto che quello fa cambiare i problemi del partizionamento, ti ho dato un consiglio a parte del tuo problema per non incontrarne altri successivamente
<glpiana> guest_2269, ti ho chiesto, cosa hai sul pc al momento?
<guest_2269> ho win 8
<guest_2269> ho creato una partizione di 30 gb
<guest_2269> e pensavo di provare li
<glpiana> guest_2269, ora stai scrivendo dal pc in questione?
<guest_2269> si sono nella versione di prova di ubunto da chiavetta usb
<glpiana> guest_2269, quando arrivi al partizionamento prendi una schermata e mostracela
<glpiana> !image | guest_2269
<ubot-it> guest_2269: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest_2269> ok ora ci provo
<guest_40005> ciao, ho installato ubuntu ma quando entro con login non si caricano le icone, resta lo sfondo colorato e il logo in basso a sinistra, successivamente, dopo qualche minuto, lo schermo è nero con alcuni messaggi di testo in alto a sinistra
<glpiana> guest_40005, questo comportamento lo hai avuto da subito dopo l'installazione?
<guest_40005> si
<guest_40005> nella prova da cd non dava problemi di questo tipo
<glpiana> guest_40005, hai installato fcendogli scaricare aggiornamenti e driver porprietari?
<glpiana> *software di terze parti
<totem_> guest_40005, che versione hai installato?
<guest_40005> si, ma non si connette ancora ad internet
<guest_40005> l'ultima
<totem_> cioè quale?
<glpiana> guest_40005, riesegui l'installazione senza mettere la spunta agli aggiornamenti e ai driver proprietari
<glpiana> guest_40005, vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<guest_40005> domanda: prima il disco aveva due partizioni: c con windows e d con dati, l'installazione che sostituisce win con ubuntu mi ha cancellato tutte le partizioni?
<glpiana> guest_40005, se gli hai detto di usare tutto il disco lui ha usato tutto il disco
<glpiana> guest_40005, l'installer fa quello che gli dici tu, non prende iniziative
<guest_40005> ok, ma dovrebbe segnalarlo
<glpiana> guest_40005, lo dice chiaramente
<guest_40005> se ci son due partizioni quantomeno, dice solo SOSTITUISCI WINDOWS CON UBUNTU
<glpiana> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> guest_40005, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_03_precise.png
<glpiana> guest_40005, leggi dove c'è scritto "attenzione"
<guest_40005> ho compreso, ma file di windows faceva sembrare quelli relativi al so
<totem_> ?
<glpiana> guest_40005, parla di file programmi e quant'altro
<guest_40005> la partizione del disco quindi è cancellata?
<glpiana> in ogni caso non è mai conveniente sostituire windows visto che lo si può affiancare
<glpiana> guest_40005, se hai scelto quella opzione sì
<guest_40005> ok, adesso lo so
<guest_40005> quindi adesso riavvio con il cd di installazione?
<totem_> dovrebbe essere un dvd non un cd
<guest_40005> si, vero è un dvd
<glpiana> totem_, ma cosa cambia nel contesto?
<mil4dy82> salve a tutti
<totem_> glpiana, era per precisare
<glpiana> guest_40005, sì
<guest_40005> ok grazie
<mil4dy82> qualcuno sa come faccio ad aggiungere una stampante usb?
<mil4dy82> per precisare tuxplot con plotter uscutter
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> mil4dy82, colleghi la stampante e se sei fortunato la installa al volo, altrimenti vai nelle impostazioni -> stampanti e la aggiungi
<mil4dy82> glpiana ho fatto così ma non mi trova usb
<mil4dy82> eppure se lancio lsusb la vede
<glpiana> mil4dy82, marca e modello del plotter e output di lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | mil4dy82
<ubot-it> mil4dy82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mil4dy82> glpiana
<glpiana> mil4dy82,
<mil4dy82> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424119/
<glpiana> mil4dy82, quello è un adattatore da usb a seriale
<guest_40005> la mia scheda rete wireless usb è una philips snu 6600 e non risulta in elenco supportati, come posso provare a farla funzionare?
<mil4dy82> glpiana è il cavo in dotazione con il plotter
<glpiana> mil4dy82, il plotter è acceso ora?
<glpiana> mil4dy82, prima esegui l'installazione poi pensiamo alla wifi
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> scusa mil4dy82
<glpiana> guest_40005, prima esegui l'installazione poi pensiamo alla wifi
<mil4dy82> glpiana si è acceso, posso linkarti la guida che sto seguendo?
<glpiana> mil4dy82, aspetta. prima spegnilo, poi riaccendilo, dopodichè scrivi: dmesg | tail   in un terminale e copia su pastebin
<mil4dy82> glpiana ok
<guest_40005> una cosa, sto installando e vorrei creare nuovamente le due partizioni
<glpiana> !partizionamento | guest_40005
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !gparted | guest_40005
<ubot-it> guest_40005: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<mil4dy82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mil4dy82> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424136/
<glpiana> mil4dy82, che plotter è?
<mil4dy82> glpiana uscutter mh721 refine
<glpiana> mil4dy82, mi spiace ma non trovo nulla a riguardo. non è fornito di software?
<mil4dy82> glpiana insieme ad un altro utente 2 giorni fa abbiamo trovato una guida con tuxplot un utente con il mio stesso plotter è riuscito
<mil4dy82> glpiana vorrei linkartela
<glpiana> mil4dy82, linka
<mil4dy82> glpiana http://www.securetech-ns.ca/tux-install.html#file:///server1/tux-install.html
<mil4dy82> glpiana io sono arrivata al punto dove devo aggiungere la stampante ma non mi trova usb
<glpiana> mi\lo stai facendo da interfaccia web?
<mil4dy82> glpiana si
<glpiana> mil4dy82, sei andata su amministrazione -> aggiungi stampante e lì non la vedi elencata?
<mil4dy82> glpiana esattamente
<glpiana> mil4dy82, ripeto, non so aiutarti. mai avuto a che fare con periferiche di questo tipo nè con interfacce seriale/usb
<mil4dy82> glpiana ok... secondo te qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> mil4dy82, non so dirti. se lo fai da grafica, ti appare USB serial port come da guida? http://www.securetech-ns.ca/usb.html
<mil4dy82> glpiana si è il primo che ti ho postato
<mil4dy82> glpiana ho seguito in concomitanza entrambe le guide
<glpiana> mil4dy82, e appare?
<mil4dy82> glpiana scusa dici sul terminale?
<mil4dy82> glpiana come da grafica?
<glpiana> mil4dy82, no, parlo della installazione di una stampante da grafica (impostazioni di sistema -> stampanti -> aggiungi)
<mil4dy82> glpiana asp
<mil4dy82> glpiana in device ho solo 2 voci, enter uri e sotto network printer
<glpiana> mil4dy82, quindi nessuna come quella riportata nell'immagine della guida?
<mil4dy82> glpiana c'è altro poi in network printer ma niente usb
<glpiana> mil4dy82, stacca l'adattatore usb
<glpiana> mil4dy82, poi reinseriscilo (col plotter acceso)
<mil4dy82> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> mil4dy82, riapri aggiungi stampante
<mil4dy82> glpiana da dove network o sistema
<glpiana> da sistema
<mil4dy82> glpiana tutto uguale
<glpiana> mil4dy82, hai diverse porte usb, giusto?
<mil4dy82> glpiana si
<glpiana> mil4dy82, a che tipo di porta è collegato l'adattatore?
<mil4dy82> glpiana usb
<glpiana> mil4dy82, ma mi sa che è una 1.1
<glpiana> mil4dy82, dovresti avere una usb 2.0
<mil4dy82> glpiana considera che l'ho collegato con winzoz ho una partizione con linux, stesso pc, su win funziona tutto
<glpiana> mil4dy82, facciamo comunque sta prova. collegalo alle varie usb e ogni volta prova ad aggiungere la stampante
<mil4dy82> glpiana provo
<mil4dy82> glpiana nulla
<glpiana> mil4dy82, ok, non ho altre idee
<mil4dy82> glpiana ma come è possibile che se lancio lsusb lo vede e poi non vede la periferica??
<glpiana> mil4dy82, vede l'adattatore, non il plotter
<mil4dy82> glpiana cioè vede solo il cavo?
<glpiana> mil4dy82, vede solo l'adattatore da usb a seriale. come sia fatto io non lo so, lo vedi tu. ma solo quello vede. non ci vede dietro un plotter
<mil4dy82> glpiana bo..
<mikunos> Salve glpiana volevo solamente informarti che son riuscito a reimpostare le schede audio
<mikunos> grazie ancora
<glpiana> mikunos, bene
<traba> ciao a tutti chi mi dice come posso far funzionare stampante multifunzione epson...funziona la stampante ma non lo scanner
<traba> tempo fa mi avevano dato un impostazione da terminale che aveva funzionato
<glpiana> traba, modello?
<traba> epson xp-402
<glpiana> traba, per installare la stampante cosa hai dovuto fare?
<traba> scaricare i driver poi è andata subito
<glpiana> traba, dove hai preso i driver?
<traba> l ho fatto da ubuntu softwere center
<glpiana> traba, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo sane-find-scanner
<glpiana> !paste | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<traba> fatto col terminale...poi???
<traba> sono imbranato abbi pazienza
<glpiana> traba, vorrei vedere l'output. segui quanto scritto da ubot-it
<traba> si ma cosa devo incollare???
<glpiana> traba, ti ho fatto dare un comando nel terminale. il comando ha dato output. l'output è ciò che devi copiare su pastebin
<glpiana> traba, ci sei?
<traba> si te l ho detto sono imbranato
<traba> ma devo anche creare un account?
<glpiana> su pastebin? no, no, che account
<traba> allora scrivo il mio nick incollo e poi per inviarlo che faccio
<glpiana> traba, copi l'indirizzo http della pagina
<traba> e dove lo copio??? perdonami
<glpiana> traba, l'indirizzo lo copia qui, dove stai scrivendo ora
<traba> si lo capisco questo ma dove lo scrivo
<guest_40005> ho rifatto la installazione di ubuntu senza spunta su software terze parti, ma ancora, dopo login utente, resta lo sfondo senza icone (il mouse è attivo
<glpiana> traba, non ti seguo
<traba> su pastebin scrivo mio nick poi incollo e poi???
<glpiana> guest_40005, vedi la barra a sinistra?
<glpiana> traba, poi schiacci il tasto "paste" in basso
<guest_40005> no
<guest_40005> assolutamente nulla
<glpiana> guest_40005, il pc è collegato alla rete ora?
<traba> ok....ora trovo downoload as text .... quindi che faccio?
<glpiana> traba, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_40005> non ancora, in fase di prova ubuntu credo non riconosca la scheda usb wireless
<glpiana> guest_40005, e non potevi attaccargli il cavo?
<traba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8425263/
<traba> cosi?
<guest_40005> sono lontana da router
<glpiana> traba, sì. ora fai lo stesso col comando: sudo scanimage -L
<glpiana> guest_40005, se la scheda wifi non viene riconosciuta, per farla andare, sempre che si possa, il pc va collegato in rete via cavo
<guest_40005> ma adesso devo capire perchè non si installa correttamente
<guest_40005> o devo essere proprio in rete perchè funzioni la installazione?
<glpiana> guest_40005, io proverei a collegarl e fare l'aggiornamento del sistema, per vedere se poi si avvia correttamente
<guest_40005> come aggiorno il sistema?
<guest_40005> se non vedo nulla sul desktop?
<traba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8425282/
<guest_40005> ho scaricato lìultima copia di ubuntu qualche giorno fa
<glpiana> guest_40005, colleghi il pc alla rete, passi in console con ctrl+alt+f1, fai login testuale, scrivi: sudo apt-get update   se guito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> traba, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule vai qui e scarica e poi installa il terzo pacchetto, quello per lo scanner
<guest_40005> ma altro non posso fare?, il pc è lontano dal router
<gabriele> ragazzi, domanda veloce, prima di aggiornare il kernel, se ho i driver proprietari, quali sono le operazioni da effettuare?
<glpiana> gabriele, aggiornare il kernel come?
<gabriele> glpiana: manualmente
<traba> dici il terzo pacchetto nell elenco???
<gabriele> no, dico da kernel.org
<glpiana> gabriele, spiacente ma no c'è supporto per i tentativi di distruzione del proprio sistema usando versioni di kernel esterne ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> traba, quello dello scanner
<gabriele> glpiana: è un'operazione che ho già effettuato sull'altro pc, il kernel funziona, volevo sapere solo se ci sono delle accortezze da prendere in merito
<glpiana> gabriele, ripeto che su questo canale non c'è supporto per questo tipo di operazioni. e con questo chiudiamo l'off topic. se vuoi, puoi andare a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriele> glpiana: i distastri (anche se non ci saranno) li gestisco io...ho solo bisogno di sapere se devi disinstallare prima i driver...se devo reimpostarli..o qualcosa di simle
<gabriele> glpiana:
<traba> ok quando lo apro mi si apre una finestra con una ventina di possibilità....quale scelgo?
<gabriele> glpiana: d'accordo grazie lo stesso
<guest_40005> dopo qualche minuto lo schermo diventa nero e compaiono messaggi di errore
<glpiana> guest_40005, il pc deve essere connesso se no non ci fai nulla. hai messo la 32 o la 64 bit?
<traba> glpiana che dici???
<guest_40005> 32
<glpiana> traba, una ventina di possibilità?
<traba> si
<glpiana> traba, quando lo apri ti elenca le periferiche per cui va bene e sotto devi cliccare su "accetta"  per la licenza
<traba> ok e ci sono ma quale scelgo????
<traba> glpiana ti devo una cena...ti sto facendo sudare
<glpiana> traba, ah ok, il .deb della versione che hai, 32 o 64 bit
<guest_40005> le due istruzioni sudo... vanno scritte sulla stessa riga o fra le due devo inviare?
<glpiana> guest_40005, devi dare invio
<glpiana> ora stacco. ciao
<guest_40005> e poi cosa fa il programma per capire che sta aggiornando bene?
<traba> mi dice : la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta : iscan-data
<confucio> sono letteralmente ignorante su questo sistema istallato, non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante lexmark X7675, chi mi aiuta passo passo per l'istallazione? grazie infinite!!!!!
<confucio> HELP, NO bisognodi aiuto
<guest_68908> ciao a tuttui
<confucio> chi mi da una mano? grazie
<confucio> help ho bisogno di aiuto per istallare una stampante
<confucio> non riesco ad istallare la mia stampante chi mi da aiuto? grazie
<confucio> help me
<confucio> chi mi da una mano?
<confucio> qualcuno di buona volontà che mi aiuta ad istallare una stampante?
<confucio> nessuno che mi aiuti?
<mibofra> ciao confucio
<mibofra> se invece di continuare a chiedere se c'è qualcuno ci dai il modello
<mibofra> ...giusto per vah...
<confucio> Ciao mibofra...il modello lo avevo scritto nel primo messaggio di aiuto, comunque è lexmark X7675
<Aleks_> ciao, sto installando ubuntu su un portatile con uefi, ho fatto partire il sistema da penna USB, ho visto la live funzionante e vado per l'installazione, giustamente essendo installazione da usb 2.0 è lentino, ma è circa 30 min che è fermo al passo 3 dell'installazione, sono arrivato a "formatta e installa ubuntu", sono andato avanti ed è fermo così da almeno mezz'ora dicevo. il cursore è fermo, sembra bloccato, ma se muovo il mouse dopo un minu
<Aleks_> to effettivamente noto il movimento, quindi non è bloccato morto. spero stia lavorando, dite che devo lasciarlo così a lavorare?
<guest_46905> salve
<guest_46905> mi servirebbe unamano
<mibofra> confucio, sto guardando se ci sono gli open
<mibofra> *driver
<guest_46905> ecco mi servirebbero proprio i driver
<guest_46905> ma non so come fare
<guest_46905> è la prima volta che uso ubunto 10.1
<mibofra> Aleks_, direi di lasciarlo fare, ma riesci ad aprire il menù a tendina con le info?
<guest_46905> ora sono con il win7 perchè non mi trova l achiavetta wifi
<mibofra> guest_46905, 1)non hai ancora detto che ti serve nello specifico e due, ubuntu 10(.04 o .10 se mai) è del 2010, siamo alla 14.04, quanto prima alla 14.10...
<Aleks_> mibofra, il cursore si muove, ma lentissimo, quindi è un casino andare ad aprire un menu a tendina
<guest_46905> mi serve saperte dove reperire i driver, come installarli e 10.04 si installa 14.10 no
<guest_46905> a me si apre tutto ma dovrei installare alcuni driver
<confucio> mibofra, ci sei per aiutarmi? grazie
<mibofra> confucio, stavo guardano di driver, fra un po ci sono
<guest_46905> dove cerco così faccio io
<confucio> mibrofa, ok grazie mille
<mibofra> Aleks_, beh se non la apri non saprò mai che sta facendo però, ergo potresti stare li per ore
<mibofra> guest_46905, benissimo ma i driver de che?
<guest_46905> driver usb wifi
<mibofra> per quale chiavetta wifi?
<guest_46905> fly-link
<guest_46905> o atlantis land
<mibofra> su che chipset girano?
<guest_46905> parli del pc?
<guest_46905> processore?
<guest_46905> scusate non sono molto pratico
<guest_46905> :(
<Aleks_> mibofra, ma quale menu a tendina?
<mibofra> Aleks_, nella finestra del programma di installazione, in basso a sinistra ci dovrebbe essere una freccetta per aprire un menù a tendina
<mibofra> *un menù, si certo...
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> volevo dire un terminale, che ti fa vedere cosa sta facendo
<mibofra> guest_46905, parlo del chip nella chiavetta wifi
<mibofra> se la metti nel so e lanci un lsusb dovrebbe dirtelo
<guest_46905> posso dirti marca ma non si apre
<Aleks_> veramente no, ho fatto partire la live e poi l'installazione da li ed è ferma al terzo passo
<guest_46905> la chiavetta atlantis land ha un chip SIS
<mibofra> confucio, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4300121&mobile=off questa discussione sul forum parla della tua stampante, su come installare i driver proprietari
<mibofra> non dovresti avere problemi a seguirla
<confucio> controllo e poi ti faccio sapere...speriamo visto che sopno all'oscuro di questo sistema
<guest_46905> posso sapere dove vai a vedere i driver così provo anche io
<guest_46905> tanto ho fatto bkup di tutto
<guest_46905> casini nn mi preoccupano
<mibofra> semplicemente se metti la chiavetta wifi su ubuntu e dai in un terminale lsusb, ti da il chipset della chiavetta
<mibofra> i produttori brandizzano sotto loro nome l'hw
<mibofra> ma solitamente chi produce il chip sono atheros, broadcom o simili
<mibofra> tipo
<mibofra> una wifi tplink potrà avere un chipset atheros o un ralink o un realtek
<mibofra> a seconda di che chip è si installa il modulo appropriato del kernel
<guest_46905> ok
<guest_46905> da win7 si può emulare ubuntu 10.04
<guest_46905> ??
<mibofra> se la tua macchina è potente abbastanza si, ma se è per la chiavetta non risolvi il problema, anzi lo complichi inutilmente
<guest_46905> o devo obbligatoriamente riavviare e startare ubuntu?
<mibofra> ti conviene riavviare su ubuntu
<mibofra> non vale la pena mettere su la vm, ci stai più tempo inutilmente
<guest_40005> rieccomi, ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti con comandi sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, ma dopo installazione vedo ancora solo sfondo ubuntu senza icone nè barra
<guest_40005> ora il pc è collegato ad internet
<guest_40005> login utente funziona ma poi niente icone nè barra, solo sfondo e mouse attivo
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi ditemi se si può fare.. ho installato pacchetti a destra e sinistra.. ora dovrei installare un client svn e nn va c'è modo di pulire il isistema o mandarlo magari a 2 giorni fa?
<guest_40005> cosa sono questi messaggi: failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000
<guest_40005> dopo questi errori la schermata è a colori frammentati...un disastro
<guest_40005> qualcuno ha idee?
<domisol> Ciao a tutti
<domisol> sono da poco passato ad ubuntu 12.04
<domisol> però ho dei problemi con la webcam
<domisol> la webcam è una logitech messanger (supportata dai driver della distribuzione)
<domisol> ho installato camorama ma non riesco a vedere il video
<domisol> o meglio lo vedo inizialmente ma poi mi compare un messaggio di errore
<domisol> unable to capture image e l'applicazione si chiude
<domisol> inoltre nemmeno skype riesce a darmi l'immagine
<domisol> potreste aiutarmi?
<guest_40005> anche io sto aspettando ma mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<motz> s
<motz> salve, vorrei fare l´upgrade da 12.04 a 14.01. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<confucio> mibofra, ci sei?
<guest_40005> nessuno?
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi ho fatto una cavolata? ho lanciato sudo apt-get autoremove --purge wine*
<cristianmatiaz> scusate crashato
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi ho fatto una cavolata? ho lanciato sudo apt-get autoremove --purge wine*
<mibofra> confucio, oi
<mibofra> guest_40005, ti avevo detto di dare un lsusb
<guest_40005> scusa cosa è?
<mibofra> l'utility per avere le info dei device usb, che come ti ho detto su si lancia dal terminale
<guest_40005> me la sono persa
<guest_40005> adesso sto reinstallando il programma da cd per la 3 volta
<guest_40005> collegata ad internet via cavo
<guest_40005> non pensavo fosse così difficile installare ubuntu
<mibofra> guest_40005, anche da live possiamo vedere il chipset se vuoi
<guest_40005> cosa devo fare adesso?il cd sta scaricando i pacchetti lingua
<guest_40005> devo finire la installazione credo
<mibofra> guest_40005, beh si
<akis24> sera
<mibofra> ciao akis24 :)
<akis24> ciao mibofra :)
<guest_40005> adesso è uscito RUNNING DPKG e il lettore cd/dvd fa un rumorino strano come 3 rumori a intervallo di 1 secondo e due veloci
<guest_40005> quando fa questi scatti il dvd sembra non finisca mai, è impallato?
<akis24> guest_40005: aspetta un poco magari legge qualcosa
<guest_40005> cosa vuole dire running dpkg....
<akis24> guest_40005: stai installando da disco ?
<guest_40005> si
<guest_40005> non finisce + questo scatto strano, mi sembra impallato il disco
<akis24> guest_40005:  da quanto tempo è fermo co nquella scritta ?
<guest_40005> sarà + di 5 min
<guest_40005> e non va avanti nemmeno il cursore arancio
<guest_40005> cosa faccio?
<guest_40005> è chiaro che si è impallata l'installazione, come ne esco adesso?
<akis24> guest_40005: riavviando  .. ma proverei se possibile a rifare il disco a bassa velocita'
<guest_40005> problema che masterizzatore è su questo pc....
<guest_40005> se riavvio devo reinstallare tutto daccapo?
<akis24> guest_40005: riavvia non resta altro da fare .. tasto reset  si devi rifare installazione da zero  ma prima hai provato da live se funzionava tutto ?
<guest_40005> sì ma ho dovuto settare così:  f6 e scegliere nomodeset
<akis24> guest_40005: magari hai problemi con la scheda grafica
<Priccina> CIAO
<Priccina> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<akis24> Priccina: esponi il problema dacci i dettagli
<Priccina> versione 12.04, chiavetta con scheda della 3
<Priccina> il pc, dopo gli aggiornamenti, non la vedo più
<guest_40005> ti dico quale è: scheda grafica NVIDIA GEFORCE 8500 GT
<Priccina> ho provato di tutto (indicazioni dai vari forum, comandi da terminale, etc etc...) ma nulla
<Priccina> non ne vuole sapere
<Priccina> sono due giorno che provo
<Priccina> ma zero
<akis24> Priccina: inserisci la chiavetta  apri il terminale e dai  lsusb e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Priccina
<ubot-it> Priccina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> guest_40005: che versione provi a installare ?
<Priccina> partiamo dal presupposto che non sono una cima, ma attraverso i forum sono riuscita sempre a cavarmela; adesso purtroppo no
<akis24> Priccina: sai aprire il terminale ?
<Mi|{y> giorno
<Priccina> fino a li ci arrivo
<Priccina> lsusb fatto
<Mi|{y> qualcuno ha idea del perchè la ricerca tramite qBittorrent non mi restituisce quasi mai risultati?
<akis24> Priccina:  apri il link del messaggio di ubot-it   fai copia e incolla di quello che hai nel terminale sulla pagina che si apre e metti indirizzo della pagina qui in canale ..
<akis24> !chat | Mi|{y:
<ubot-it> Mi|{y:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mi|{y> ok grazie
<Priccina> nessun link
<Priccina> ho provato a copiarti di ciò che ho nel terminale ma mi da errore
<akis24> Priccina: si è aperta la pagina di pastebin ?
<Priccina> si
<akis24> Priccina: non ci vuole tanto  ecco in sequenza cosa fare .. incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426322/
<Priccina> corretto?
<akis24> si
<Priccina> bene
<akis24> Priccina: da network manager non  viene vista  la chiavetta ?
<Priccina> no
<Priccina> nulla
<akis24> Priccina:  rfkill list sul terminale e al solito  su paste  come prima
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426356/
<akis24> Priccina: hai detto che non funziona piu' dopo aggiornamento ?
<Priccina> esatto
<Priccina> aggiornamenti soliti di routine
<Priccina> non la vede proprio
<akis24> priccina che modello è la pennetta usb ?
<Priccina> huawei k3765
<Priccina> della vodafone, ma utilizzata solo con scheda della 3
<akis24> Priccina: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1520  dai questo dal terminale  e vedi che  per caso cambia qualcosa
<Priccina> no
<akis24> priccina guarda su network manager se è apparsa la chiavetta
<Priccina> nulla
<Priccina> no
<Priccina> non è cambiato nulla
<akis24> Priccina:   serve qualcuno esperto  magari se legge ti aiutera'  io oltre non saprei andare
<akis24> Priccina: qui hai letto ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=482592
<Priccina> ti ringrazio lo stesso, sei stato molto gentile
<akis24> Priccina: sudo usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1520 -H  e sempre su paste
<Priccina> mi da comando non trovato
<Priccina> con la password visibile
<akis24> Priccina: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<guest_69160> una domanda, si può installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu su un mini portatile  asus Eeepc con processore atomo?
<akis24> guest_69160: scarichi la iso e provi
<akis24> guest_69160: usa l'opzione " prova senza installare "
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426564/
<akis24> Priccina: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  sempre su paste
<cybernova> Priccina, Priccina posta l'output del comando che ti ha dato akis24: sudo usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1520 -H
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426591/
<Priccina> cybernova
<Priccina> fatto
<Priccina> copio su paste
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426596/
<cybernova> Priccina, ora se provi da netork manager funzia?
<Priccina> no
<Priccina> non c'è
<cybernova> Priccina, sudo modprobe -r usbserial && sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1520
<cybernova> Priccina, copia ed incolla nel terminale per evitare errori
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426631/
<cybernova> Priccina, ora riprova a guardare nel network manager
<Priccina> guardo
<Priccina> e la situazione è sempre la stessa
<akis24> Priccina: hai provato a configurare la connessione ?
<Priccina> miliardi di volte
<akis24> Priccina: prova  ancora da icona network-manager  CONNESSIONI VPN>CONFIGURA VPN>BANDA LARGA MOBILE>AGGIUNGI
<akis24> a questo punto si apre una finestra (imposta una connessione a banda larga) dove in basso al centro dovresti vedere il nome del modem HUAWEI o qualcosa di simile
<Priccina> nulla
<Priccina> purtroppo mi da qualsiasi dispositivo, non cliccabile
<Priccina> è come se non lo riconoscesse proprio
<Priccina> purtroppo devo andare, ho utilizzato la connessione di una biblioteca e sta per chiudere
<Priccina> vi ringrazio
<Priccina> ciao ciao
<akis24> Priccina: non saprei che dirti oltre
<akis24> ciao
<Priccina> grazie comunque
<guest_39393> salve, vorrei installare ubuntu e volevo capire quanto spazio riservare al sistema operativo ed ai programmi futuri..
<krabador> guest_39393, che hard disk hai a disposizione?
<Aleks_> ciao ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un laptop samsung, ma ho un problema col il freeze (ovvero quando chiudo il coperchio del portatile) poi non posso più accendere il pc, le spie sono accese, ma lo schermo non cè verso di accenderlo se non fare uno shoutdown e riaccenderlo così
<Aleks_> qualcuno mi spiega come posso sistemare?
<akis24> Aleks_:  prova a vedere se hai la spunta sul blocco dello schermo sulle impostazioni del gestore energia
<guest_68034> salve
<guest_68034> ho problemi con virtual box che fare
<guest_68034> salve
<guest_68034> a tutti
<akis24> !chat | guest_68034
<ubot-it> guest_68034: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aleks_> akis24, ce lho, ma non centra
<akis24> Aleks_: e di default l'ibernazione non è attivata sulla trusty se non ricordo male
<Aleks_> akis24, ti spiego, abbasso il coperchio, lo alzo e lo schermo non si accende più, la stessa cosa che faccio su un altro pc, ma su quest'ultimo funziona tutto
<Aleks_> ragazzi ho un problema col freeze qualcuno mi aiuta?
<motz> krabador, salve, scusa. ieri sera sono crollato dal sonno. Ho installato la 14.04 LTS ma temo di avere un problema con il wireless
<Aleks_> il pc dopo aver arrestato lo schermo resta con lo schermo nero, qualcuno puoi aiutarmi?
<krabador> motz, avevi detto di aver installato il kernel 3.14 , che aveva risolto il problema
<Aleks_> krab
<krabador> Aleks_, all'accensione cosa succede?
<motz> krabador, sì, ma ora, dopo l'upgrade non si connette
<Aleks_> krabador, all'accensione va tutto liscio, funziona bene, ma se chiudo lo schermo o comunque, allo scadere del tempo dopo il quale lo schermo va in arresto, poi non c'è verso di accendere lo schermo
<krabador> motz, come l'hai fatto l'upgrade, visto che ieri , il comando apt-get update  dava errore?
<motz> krabador, la voce "wiki networks" è grigia, non cliccabile
<motz> krabador, attraverso il front-end grafico manager update
<akis24> sera
<motz> krabador, inoltre alla fine dell'installazione mi ha avvertito che c'è un errore in cupsd
<motz> in /proc/cupsd
<krabador> motz, allora, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> posta pastebin
<krabador> motz, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<krabador> posta pastebin
<krabador> Aleks_, cosa vuoi che faccia quando chiudi lo schermo, che si spenga , stand by, ibernazione o cosa?
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427290/
<krabador> motz, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427309/
<krabador> motz, hai 14.04
<motz> krabador, sì
<krabador> hai fatto il salto di versione da 12.04 a 14.04 ?
<motz> krabador, sì
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-54-generic linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic linux-image-generic-lts-quantal	
<motz> krabador, fatto
<krabador> scarichi http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.1-031401-generic_3.14.1-031401.201404141220_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.1-031401_3.14.1-031401.201404141220_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/linux-image-3.14.1-031401-generic_3.14.1-031401.201404141220_amd64.deb
<motz> krabador, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image ora dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427347/
<krabador> benen
<krabador> vai con lo scarico dei 3 files che ti ho segnalato
<motz> quali?
<motz> ah
<krabador> il messaggio prima del tuo
<krabador> bene
<krabador> vai poi, con il terminale, nella cartella in cui hai scaricato tutto
<motz> fatto
<motz> fatto
<krabador> manda ls -la
<krabador> e pastebin
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427362/
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.14.1*.deb linux-image-3.14.1*.deb
<krabador> pastebin poi
<motz> tutto l'output?
<motz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427390/
<motz> ora reboot?
<krabador> motz, si, riavvia
<motz> ok
<motz> a dopo
<guest_7980> sera, provo a installare ubuntu su un pc datato. mastereizzo iso, faccio partire da bios, installa ubuntu. dopo di che caricamento con i pallini
<guest_7980> questa proceudra non termina mai. cosa può essere?
<krabador> Guest3741, allora, al menu che appare appena fai partire il supporto, premi f6
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> e seleziona prova senza installare
<krabador> guest_7980,
<guest_7980> ok vediamo che succede!
<krabador> guest_7980, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?w=197&tok=0a63c5 hai questo?
<moz__> krabador, perfetto. ora funziona anche il wifi
<guest_7980> no
<moz__> krabador, ora è tutto a posto, vero? O devo controllare altro?
<krabador> moz__, per il momento no
<krabador> moz__, fa una cosa
<moz__> krabador, ok, allora ti ringrazio molto e stacco
<moz__> krabador, cosa devo fare?
<krabador> moz__, manda sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, non dare yes
<krabador> ma fammi vedere l'output
<krabador> guest_7980, bene , se hai il menu con le voci, seleziona la lingua, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona prova
<moz__> krabador, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<krabador> guest_7980, puoi elencare le caratteristiche di questo pc datato?
<guest_7980> no no.. so solo che è datato.. ed è 32 bit
<guest_7980> quindi prova senza installarlo?
<moz__> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427439/
<krabador> moz__, ok, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> guest_7980, molto semplicemente , perchè in base alle caratteristiche, se troppo vecchio
<krabador> ubuntu sicuramente non è indicato
<moz__> krabador, fatto
<guest_7980> attualmente è con xp
<moz__> krabador, allora, come detto, ti ringrazio e ti saluto
<krabador> moz__, ciao
<guest_7980> cmq non va
<krabador> guest_7980, non è consigliabile, se inesperti, smanettare con macchine di cui non si conoscono neanche le caratteristiche hardware
<krabador> e la mancanza di informazioni , boicotta tentativi di supporto
<guest_7980> condivido in pieno!
<krabador> quindi ?
<krabador> guest_7980, scarica direttamente lubuntu
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> rifà il supporto di installazione
<krabador> e ripeti la procedura
<guest_7980> fatto kabrador, stesso problema di ubuntu
<guest_7980> krabador*
<krabador> guest_7980, prova http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> sempre se i precedenti supporti di installazione , sono stati realizzati correttamente
<guest_78411> ciao a tutti
<guest_78411> ho da poco installato ubuntu 12.04 sul netbook pachkard bell dos
<guest_78411> ma non mi si collega ad internet sia wi fi che con cavo
<cristian_c> guest_78411, solo con questo pc e con ubuntu?
<krabador> guest_78411, per favore, manda il risultato di sudo lshw -C network, che mandi dal terminale
<guest_78411> e come si fa
<cristian_c> !paste | guest_78411
<ubot-it> guest_78411: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<valerio> ho drupal già configurato per mysql
<valerio> se installo postgre come faccio a farglielo riconoscere
<cristian_c> valerio, controllato il file di configurazione?
<valerio> va bene se metto i permessi di accesso a tutta la cartella?
<valerio> non mi ricordo il nome del file
<cristian_c> valerio, quale cartella?
<valerio> quella di drupal
<cristian_c> valerio, che si trova in...
<valerio> var
<valerio> www
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> valerio, a mio avviso, dovresti aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo www, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> controllo
<cristian_c> valerio, gruppo www-data
<valerio> sono iscritto al gruppo web
<valerio> ah ok scusa
<valerio> con chmod?
<jester-> valerio: sudo adduser sticass web-data
<jester-> valerio: sudo adduser sticass www-data
<pier94> Salve a tutti
<pier94> ho installato xubuntu 14.04.1 32 bit su un vecchio pc sul quale girava windows vista 32 bit; il notebook è un hp pavilion dv9700. Il problema è che dopo una mezz'oretta di sessione il pc si spegne da solo senza che si sia fatto niente.
<jester-> pier94: con alimentatore attaccato?
<pier94> sì, batteria completamente carica
<jester-> ma ali,emtatore collegato?
<pier94> sì
<jester-> pier94: vai in risparmio energia togli la sospensione
<jester-> non si spegne, va in sospensione e non si ripia piu
<pier94> proverò al più presto!
<pier94> grazie
<jester-> pier94: se pigi il bottone messa in moto non si riprende?
<pier94> no riparte dalla schermata del bios
<jester-> controlla il risparmio energetico
<pier94> infatti ho provato a fare un test sulla componentistica con il tool del bios ed è stato acceso più di un'ora senza problemi
<pier94> con xubuntu attivo più di mezz'ora non la fa
<matteoraggi_8591> ciao a tutti. mettere su un server web con ubuntu 14.04 da solo (per esempio su digitalocean) di default e' rende sicuro o cosa bisogna fare per ciao, se installo ubuntu server 14.04 LTS su digitalocean, arcustech o altre VPS similari, mi devo sicuro per l'installazione di base o cosa devo fare?
<matteoraggi_8591> e' complicato o posso seguire poche istruzioni e non aver paura che mi si ruba il database mysql per esempio o i files?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-26
<guest_34274> posso avere un consiglio tecnico??
<vice_> allavvio di ubbuntu mi spunta un menu
<vice_> con scritto : ubuntu / opzioni avanzate / mem test
<vice_> cosa devo fare?
<akis24> giorno
<xvmaggio> ho scaricato la versione 32 bit di ubuntu, poi ho creato l'immagine disco sul dvd con infrarecorder ed ho modificato il bios per fare il bootstarp da cd rom ma purtroppo sembrta che il dvd non sia bootable ... cosa sto sbagliando?
<guest_40005> è l'ultima 32bit
<glpiana> ola
<guest_40005> ola, sto reinstallando per la 4 volta ubuntu
<glpiana> addirittura?
<guest_40005> ci sono problemi  di incompatibilità con la scheda video nvidia geforce 8500 gt?
<guest_40005> perchè tutte le volte che installo, dopo login, lo sfondo resta vuoto senza icone nè barra...
<glpiana> guest_40005, quando hai scaricato la iso, hai controllato che l'md5 fosse corretto?
<guest_40005> si
<glpiana> guest_40005, e stai installando ubuntu o altra versione?
<guest_40005> adesso collegata ad internet l'installazione arriva ad un certo punto dove compare RUNNING DPGK e il dvd fa dei rumori ripetitivi e a lungo, ma la barra installazione resta sempre ferma
<guest_40005> ieri ha fatto così e non se v ne veniva fuori, ho dovuto sospendere
<guest_40005> ubuntu ultima versione 32bit
<glpiana> guest_40005, se il dvd fa strani rumori magari non è stato masterizzato correttamente
<glpiana> guest_40005, il tuo pc fa boot da usb?
<guest_40005> no, da dvd
<glpiana> guest_40005, ti sto chiedendo se è in grado di farlo
<guest_40005> no, nel bios non è predisposto
<glpiana> guest_40005, ok. allora, all'avvio del dvd, quando ti appaiono due icone in basso, premi un tasto. ti appare un menu. scegli di fare il check del disco
<guest_40005> ok
<guest_40005> è il controllo errori disco che devo scegliere?
<guest_40005> no error found
<guest_40005> adesso riavvio
<glpiana> guest_40005, ma saremmo di nuovo da capo
<guest_40005> cosa devo fare, se riprovo installazione mi fa ancora quello scherzetto su running dpkg
<guest_40005> e se prima di installare scelgo f6 nomodeset cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> guest_40005, il running dpkg non è uno scherzetto, è una cosa che deve fare e ci può impiegare molto. dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<glpiana> guest_40005, se visualizzi correttamente l'installer non ha senso usare opzioni
<guest_40005> ok
<guest_11433> ciao .ho installato sul mio pc ubuntu in parallelo a windows ma ubuntu non si apre.
<guest_40005> quando avevo fatto prova ubuntu senza installazione ho dovuto scegliere nomodeset perchè altrimenti non vedevo nulla, schermo nero, cosa voleva dire?
<guest_40005> e quanto dovrebbe durare running dpkg?
<glpiana> guest_40005, devi fare lo stesso anche dopo l'installazione. quando vedi il menu di scelta del sistema, premi "e" e cerca le parole "quiet splash" e lì aggiungi nomodeset. se avviando funziona, torna qui che rendiamo lopzione definitiva
<guest_11433> volevo cancellarlo perche ora quando accendo il pc mi si apre sempre ubuntu mi chiede la password ma poi appare una schermata amaranto vuota . come faccio?
<glpiana> guest_40005, non so quantificarlo. che processore e quanta ram hai?
<guest_40005> RAM 2 GIGA E PROCESSORE INTEL CORE TM 2 DUO E8400 3 GH
<glpiana> guest_40005, non penso possa impiegare più di mezz'ora l'intero processo di installazione
<guest_11433> c'e' qualcuno che mi aiuta a rimuovere dal pc ubuntu 14.04 che probabilmente non ho masterizzato bene ma che si e' installata ugualmente ?
<guest_11433> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul pc ma non funziona , come si fa' a disinstallarlo?
<glpiana> !mbr | guest_11433
<ubot-it> guest_11433: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> guest_11433, con questo rirpistino il normale avvio di windows. poi da windows, con gli strumenti di sistema potrai eliminare la partizione di ubuntu. a meno che tu lo abbia installato partendo da windows
<guest_11433> l'ho installato con il dvd scaricato dal sito di ubuntu ma probabilmente non era buono
<guest_40005> adesso riprovo l'installazione daccapo
<guest_11433> io volevo solo evitare che partisse sempre ubuntu ad ogni accensione e poi non funziona , ma che come prima si avviasse windows , perche se lo accendono i miei figli non capiscono cosa succede
<glpiana> guest_11433, ma visualizzi il menu di scelta all'avvio?
<guest_11433> si ma io sapendo che ubuntu non va' mi sposto su windows ma i miei figli/moglie no
<glpiana> guest_11433, ok, ma visto che sei già lì, perchè non provi l'opzione nomodeset come ti ho suggerito sopra?
<guest_11433> e poi comunque voglio riprovare ad installare  di nuovo ubuntu
<glpiana> guest_11433, ok, ma visto che sei già lì, perchè non provi l'opzione nomodeset come ti ho suggerito sopra?
<guest_11433> quale opzione e' la nomodeset?
<glpiana> guest_11433, come scrivevo sopra, al menu di grub premi il tasto "e". poi cerchi la riga in cui appaiono le parole "quiet splash" e ci aggiungi "nomodeset" senza virgolette
<glpiana> quindi premi ctrl+x per avviare con questa opzione. se dovesse funzionare, rendiamo definitiva l'opzione e pensiamo come mettere windows predefinito al boot
<guest_11433> scusami ma sono poco pratico , ora sono nel menu grub cosa faccio, ?
<glpiana> guest_11433, la prima voce in alto "ubuntu" deve essere selezionata. premi il tasto "e" sulla tastiera
<guest_11433> fatto
<glpiana> guest_11433, ora cerca la riga che contiene le parole "quiet splash"
<guest_11433> trovata
<glpiana> guest_11433, ti sposti con le frecce fino a quella riga e dopo quiet splash aggiungi la parola nomodeset
<glpiana> scrivila correttamente
<guest_11433> ma subito dopo e senza spazio?
<glpiana> guest_11433, ma no! metti uno spazio e poi la scrivi
<guest_11433> fatto
<glpiana> guest_11433, premi ctrl+x e vediamo cosa fa
<calimero_82> ciaoa  tutti
<imfede`> ciao
<guest_11433> si e' oscurato tutto. poi si e' aperta la schermata iniziale di ubuntu 14.04 e sembra che vada magicamente ora la provo
<calimero_82> ragazzi ho provato prima ad avviare lubuntu ma dopo la scelta ubuntu sul grub, non partiva lo schermo rimaneva nero e il computer si caricava
<glpiana> guest_11433, oki, se va, vediamo di renderlo definitivo
<glpiana> calimero_82, in seguito a cosa?
<calimero_82> ciao glpiana, ho solo acceso il pc e avviato ubuntu dal grub
<glpiana> calimero_82, ok, e fino a ieri?
<calimero_82> visto che non partiva, tutto ok ieri
<guest_11433> ho provato ad aprire firefox e va', cosa altro devo provare per vedere?
<glpiana> calimero_82, avvialo in recovery e al menu fagli fare un controllo dei pacchetti
<glpiana> guest_11433, nulla, rendiamo definitiva sta opzione. apri un terminale
<glpiana> guest_11433, scrivi: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> guest_11433, cerca questa riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<calimero_82> grazie glpiana  ora vedo come si fa, grazie mille
<guest_11433> come faccio ad aprire un  terminale?
<glpiana> guest_11433, in alto a sinistra clicchi e si apre la dash. scrivi terminale e ti apparirà l'icona da cliccare
<guest_4035> salve ragazzi, mi sapete dire perchè pur installando diverse versioni di ubuntu in italiano, i programmi tipo gimp o liber office sono in inglese?!?!
<guest_4035> grazie
<guest_11433> in alto a sx dove c'e' scritto ubuntu dekstop
<glpiana> guest_11433, e sotto c'è una icona con il simbolo di ubuntu, giusto?
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | guest_4035
<ubot-it> guest_4035: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<guest_11433> si   c,e',( abbi pazienza ma io faccio lìidraulico)
<glpiana> guest_11433, e che c'entra? :D
<glpiana> guest_11433, clicca su quell'icona e si apre un "dash" una specie di finestra. lì puoi scrivere terminal
<guest_11433> cerca nel computer, devo scrivere li dentro?
<glpiana> guest_11433, sì
<guest_11433> ho scritto  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub e ho dato invio ma non succede niente
<glpiana> guest_11433, nel temrinale o nella barra di ricerca?
<guest_11433> barra di ricerca
<glpiana> guest_11433, no, nella barra devi scrivere " terminal" cosa che ti mostrerà l'icona del terminale
<glpiana> una volta aperto il terminale scriverai quel comando
<guest_11433> ok e dopo che l'ho scrritto?
<glpiana> guest_11433, si è aperto il terminale? hai dato il comando? si è aperto un editor di testo?
<guest_11433> mi dice che il progr. gk sudo non e' installato ma e' possibile digitando una sigla scritta sotto
<guest_11433> mi dice che il programma non e' installato ma posso digitare la scritta sotto per inserirlo
<calimero_82> glpiana,  devo tenere premuto shift e poi selezionare root?
<calimero_82> per stare in recovery intendo con i privilegi root
<glpiana> guest_11433, gksudo tutto attaccato
<glpiana> calimero_82, tieni premuto shift per visualizzare grub. poi cerca il recovery mode e arriva al menu. lì scegli la voce relativa a dpkg
<guest_11433> si ho scritto tutto corretto e mi dice se voglio installarlo
<glpiana> guest_11433, no, proviamo altrimenti. sostituisci nel comando gksudo con gksu
<calimero_82> poi dpkg fa tutto in automatico?
<calimero_82> io sto vedendo dal wiki
<guest_40005> ciao, rieccomi, ho rimasterizzato il cd, rifatto la installazione ed è andata a buon fine.Tuttavia dopo login non vedo ancora la barra a sinistra, solo sfondo e logo ubuntu
<glpiana> calimero_82, vediamo cosa fa, io non ho una sfera di cristalli. a priori non posso conoscere il futuro
<glpiana> guest_40005, da dove hai scaricato l'immagine?
<guest_40005> la stessa immagine scaricata dal sito ubuntu italia
<guest_11433> cioe' scrivo cosa nel comando?
<guest_40005> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=i386&version=desktop
<glpiana> guest_11433, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<guest_40005> cosa debbo fare?
<glpiana> guest_40005, premi ctrl + alt+f1 e passa in console. esegui il login testuale
<guest_11433> mi dice che anche questo non c'e' ma posso metterlo
<glpiana> guest_11433, strano, ma ovviamo con questo comando: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> guest_11433, ti chiederà di inserire la password. scrivila anche se non la visualizzi
<guest_40005> ho premuto ctrl alt f1 e vedo; 324.373263 noveau E [  DRM] GPU lockup -switching to software fbcon
<glpiana> guest_40005, e non c'è scritto "login"?
<guest_40005> no
<guest_11433> mi dice command not found
<guest_40005> forse perchè sono già entrata nell'utente?all'avvio prima?
<glpiana> guest_40005, scusa, ma che versione hai installato? hai parlato di ubutnu prima
<glpiana> guest_11433, , scusa, ma che versione hai installato? hai parlato di ubutnu prima
<glpiana> guest_40005, non era per te. premi ctrl+altèf2
<glpiana> *ctrl+alt+f2
<guest_11433> ubuntu 14 04 32 bit desktop
<guest_40005> si, la 14.04.1 lts 32bit
<glpiana> guest_40005, ripeto, ho sbagliato a scrivere, non era per te quel messaggio
<guest_40005> ok
<glpiana> guest_11433, che comando da come "not found"?
<guest_40005> fatto, adesso vedo login:
<glpiana> guest_40005, esegui il login
<calimero_82> glpiana,  scusami ma mi son dimenticato di dirti che sono impossibilitato a usare il lan, solo con il wifi posso utilizzare questo pc, quindi facendo dpkg non m'ha potuto fare nulla, esiste un altro metodo?
<glpiana> calimero_82, dimmi cosa ha tentato di fare dpkg
<guest_40005> fatto
<calimero_82> s'è voluto connette ron i repository per i pacchetti
<glpiana> guest_40005, scrivi: unity --reset &
<calimero_82> connettere
<glpiana> calimero_82, allora collega il pc via cavo e fagli fare quello che deve. ieri devi avere fatto qualche danno evidentemente
<guest_40005> boh, comando non trovato
<guest_11433> ho provato a riscrivere  e avevo sbagliato ora dopo la pass nin appare piu' la scritta command ecc.
<calimero_82> glpiana, non posso, ecco perchè t ho chiesto se c'era un altro metodo
<guest_40005> come si scrive?c'è spazio fra unity e -reset e dopo reset?
<glpiana> guest_40005, si scrive come te l'ho scritto
<glpiana> calimero_82, non ne conosco
<glpiana> guest_40005, si è aperto l'editor?
<glpiana> ecaz
<glpiana> guest_11433, si è aperto l'editor?
<glpiana> ragazzi perchè non registrate un nick?
<guest_40005> ok, scrive così: warning: no display variable set, setting it to: 0 ERRROR the reset option is now deère
<guest_40005> now deprecated
<guest_11433> si e' aperto una pagina con tanto scritto
<glpiana> guest_40005, ora aspetta un mezzo minuto e poi premi alt+f7
<guest_40005> poi altre righe con idle... poi nero e adesso colori sballati a video
<glpiana> guest_11433, cerca la riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<calimero_82> scusami glpiana  ma il controllo dei pacchetti non può avvenire da synaptic?
<guest_11433> ok trovata
<guest_40005> non funziona alt f7 continuo a vedere colori frammentati a video
<glpiana> guest_11433, a questo punto, tra le virgolette, dopo quiet splash aggiungi nomodeset, come hai fatto prima
<glpiana> guest_40005, ctrl+alt+f2
<glpiana> calimero_82, e cosa cambia di grazia? cosa credi che venga utilizzato da synaptic?
<guest_11433> fatto inserito e poi?
<calimero_82> no chiedevo perchè devo farlo in recovery mode? cosa cambia?
<calimero_82> visto che non posso utilizzare il wlan
<calimero_82> la lan sorry
<glpiana> guest_11433, salva e chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> calimero_82, ora io credo che tu mi stia prendendo in giro
<guest_11433> come faccio a salvare e a chiedere
<glpiana> calimero_82, hai detto che il tuo problema è che accendi il pc e lo schermo rimane nero
<glpiana> calimero_82, come pensi di usare l'interfaccia grafica con schermo nero?
<calimero_82> io non t ho preso in giro, t'ho chiesto cosa cambia farlo da qui invece che da recovery
<calimero_82> no non ho detto questo
<glpiana> <calimero_82> ragazzi ho provato prima ad avviare lubuntu ma dopo la scelta ubuntu sul grub, non partiva lo schermo rimaneva nero e il computer si caricava
<calimero_82> t ho detto: prima dopo il grub e la scelta di ubuntu lo schermo è rimasto nero
<glpiana> calimero_82, allora traduci cosa hai scritto
<glpiana> calimero_82, e traduci anche quello che hai scritto ora per cortesia
<calimero_82> certo scusami se non hai capito quello che ho scritto
<calimero_82> spiego meglio:
<glpiana> guest_11433, i comandi del i programmi appaiono quando sposti il mouse sulla barra in alto
<guest_40005> schermo nero
<glpiana> guest_40005, premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare il pc
<glpiana> guest_11433, sei riuscito a salvare il file e a chiudere il programma?
<guest_11433> adesso che ho salvato e chiuso l'editor sono a posto?
<guest_40005> compaiono scritte
<glpiana> guest_11433, no, nel terminale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<calimero_82> prima ho acceso il pc, s'è avviato il grub e ho scelto ubuntu, solo che lo schermo rimaneva nero e continuava a caricare il pc, quindi visto che ci metteva + del solito ho premuto il tasto reset(tasto fisico posto sul case) e ho rifatto la procedura e s'è avviato tutto normalmente; volevo capire perchè il 1 tentativo non è andato a buon fine. Ora hai capito glpiana ?
<glpiana> calimero_82, sì ho capito. non so come avrei potuto intendere questo da ciò che hai scritto prima. avvia il tuo pc normalmente e nel terminale dai. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<guest_40005> 1585.444159 noveau E XORG 3665 FAILED TO IDEL CHANNEL 1 XORG 3665
<guest_40005> E COSì VIA per altri channel, finchè non scompaiono scritte e nuovamente schermo nero
<glpiana> guest_40005, se dopo il riavvio ancora non va, io ti direi di installare una versione diversa, tipo kubuntu o xubuntu
<calimero_82> ma io già stp inmodalità normale, posso farlo subito ora il comando sul terminale?
<guest_40005> perchè?
<glpiana> calimero_82, sì
<glpiana> guest_40005, perchè evidentemente qualcosa non funziona se dopo 4 volte il risultato è sempre il medesimo
<glpiana> torno tra 10 minuti
<calimero_82> fatto glpiana  non esce niente
<guest_40005> dove trovo queste versioni?
<guest_11433> ok  ho dato la pass
<guest_40005> scarico xubuntu allora, è più leggero?
<guest_11433> sono apparse delle scritte , trovato w7 trovata immagine linux ecc
<guest_40005> scusa, KUBUNTU
<guest_40005> è quello che sto scaricando, speriamo bene, perchè sto perdendo le speranze
<glpiana> guest_11433, ora prova a riavviare e vediamo se parte normalmente
<guest_40005> kubuntu va bene per chi fa grafica?grafica per web
<glpiana> guest_40005, su tutte le versioni puoi mettere gli stessi programmi
<guest_40005> ma per quale ragione non mi funziona ubuntu?
<calimero_82> glpiana,  sto cercando di capire il significato del comando che m'hai fatto scrivere ma non lo trovo, solo la funzione dpkg (installazione o lettura informazioni pacchetti) ma quel comando non riesco a capire a che serve, se gentilmente me lo puoi dire grazie :)
<glpiana> guest_40005, non so rispondere a questa domanda
<glpiana> calimero_82, ti ho risposto di là
<guest_11433> all'accensione  nel menu' del grub e' primo ubuntu pero' adesso parte e sembra tutto ok ,ora provo windows
<glpiana> guest_11433, oki, poi vuoi mettere windows come predefinitio?
<guest_11433> funziona anche windows sei un mostro complimenti , se si puo' mettere wind  in accensione automatica per i miei figli sarebbe il top al momentto poi in seguito wind lo voglio abbandonare
<glpiana> guest_11433, ok, un secondo allora
<glpiana> guest_11433, allora, in un terminale scrivi questo comando: grep 'menuentry ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | cut -c -80
<glpiana> guest_11433, dopodichè, copiami qui la riga relativa a windows (sarebbe meglio tut ti collegassi alla chat con il pc con ubuntu
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<guest_11433> scusami ma pensavo che forse e' megk'lio che tenga ubuntu  in predefinito che tanto e' semplice cambiare nel menu' del grub ,e poi sono sempre in tempo a farlo ,ma volevo chiederti se quando sono in ubunto o viceversa posso passare in wind senza spegnere e riaccendere?
<glpiana> guest_11433, no, il sistema va riavviato per passare da un sistema all'altro
<guest_11433> grazie per l'aiuto che mi hai dato io abito a brescia se sei delle mie parti ti meriti un intervento gratis per la tua disponibilita' fammi sapere, ciao
<glpiana> :)
<guest_11433> scusami ancora ,ma io tutti i passaggi e le sigle che mi hai dato come posso memorizzarle che anche un mio amico ha lo stesso mio problema?
<glpiana> guest_11433, se scrivi "history" in un terminale, vedrai i comandi che hai scritto finora
<guest_11433> ma non vedo dove andare a scriverli e tutti i passaggi vari che sono importanti
<glpiana> guest_11433, il concetto è che dovevi inserire  l'opzione "nomodeset" affinchè il boot loader (grub) la leggesse in avvio
<glpiana> guest_11433, in pratica ti servono due comandi, uno per editare il file di configurazione(sudo gedit /etc/default/grub) e l'altro per attuare le modifiche (sudo update-grub)
<ExPBoy> guest_11433: magari puoi prenderti due appunti :)
<glpiana> guest_11433, gedit è il comando dell'editor di testi. se hai kde lo sostituisci con kate, se hai lubuntu lo sostituisci con leafpad
<guest_11433> grazie ma per me' e' come una  una lingua degli aborigeni del borneo, se serve riapriro' una chat  nuova grazie
<glpiana> :D
<guest_21330> caio ragazzi
<guest_21330> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04.1
<guest_21330> non vedo wifii
<guest_21330> Ho installato UBUNTU 14.04.1 LTS su MAC CARATTERISTICHE : Schermo panoramico Lcd a matrica attiva 20'' (visualizzazione diagonale ); 1680x1050 pixel  Processore Intel Core 2 Duo a 2,66 Ghz; 6MB di cache L2 condivisa 2GB di SDRAM DDR3 a 1066 Mhz ; supporta fino a 8GB Discorigido Serial ATA da 320 GB  Unità Super Drive  8x a caricamento automatico (D
<guest_21330> VD+_R DL/DVD+_RW/CD-RW) Processore grafico NVIDIA Geforce9400 M con 256 MB di SDRAM DDR3 condivisa con la memoria principale  VideocameraiSight integrata  Ethernet 10/100/1000 BASE-T integrato (predisposto per modem DSL e via cavo esterni) Una porta FireWire 800;quattro porte USB 2.0 ad alta velocità ; due porte USB 2.0 ad alta velocità nella tasti
<guest_21330> era  1GB=1 miliardo di byte,capacità formattata reale inferiore  Basata su una specifica draft IEEE 802.11 .Laccesso a Wireless a internet richiede una base Air port o aun altro punto di accesso wireless e un accesso a internet (potrebbe non essere gratuito).Alcuni ISP non sono attualmente compatibili con Airport Adattatore Apple da Mini DisplayPor
<guest_21330> t a DVI necessario per il collegamento a un monitor DVI Per collegare un monitor Apple Cinema HD Display da 30 pollici e' necessario un adattatore da porta Mini DisplayPort a dual link DVI  PROBLEMA : Non riesco a vedere il collegamento WIFII  e la lingua italiana ,anche se su Additional Drivers vedo la scheda Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA Wireless dri
<guest_21330> ver source from bcmwl-Kerr...
<guest_20552> buon giorno
<guest_20552> scusate
<guest_20552> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo'aiutare?
<glpiana> guest_20552, dacci un'oretta per leggere tutto quello che hai scritto prima
<guest_20552> ah:)
<glpiana> guest_20552, perchè hai incollato tutta sta pappardella inutile?
<guest_20552> non sapevo come darvi informazioni
<guest_20552> sul mio mac
<guest_20552> ho installato UBUNTU
<guest_20552> 14.4
<guest_20552> ls
<guest_20552> tls
<glpiana> oh!
<jaci> buongiorno voglio scaricare lubuntu per un computer un po' datato che ha xp,voglio sapere se e' la soluzione migliore e come fare in quanto l'ho gia' scaricato su un dvd ma non me lo lcarica sul pc.grazie.
<glpiana> !enter | guest_20552
<ubot-it> guest_20552: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<guest_20552> ma non mi legge wifii
<glpiana> guest_20552, non sei su msn
<guest_20552> ah scusate
<glpiana> jaci, come hai preparato il dvd?
<glpiana> guest_20552, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | guest_20552
<ubot-it> guest_20552: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jaci> era vergine,
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> jaci, non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<guest_20552> ah ok
<jaci> in che senso come l'ho preparato,era un dvd vergine rw
<guest_20552> hai detto a me di aprire un canale?
<glpiana> jaci, hai scaricato la iso e poi?
<guest_20552> terminale?
<glpiana> guest_20552, sì
<guest_20552> cel'ho difianco
<jaci> poi ho caricato il programma da dvd ma non me lo carica
<glpiana> guest_20552, collegalo con il cavo ethernet e entra in canale con quello
<glpiana> jaci, manca un passaggio in mezzo. hai scaricato la iso e poi? come l'hai messa su dvd?
<guest_20552> non posso perche' internet su questo mac mi arriva via wifii dalla casa di fianco non ho accesso al router
<guest_20552> comunque ho fatto come hai detto e mi e' uscita tutta la configurazione del mac
<jaci> glpiana,scusa ma non posso stare davanti al pc adesso,mi collego dopo le 14,30.intanto grazie per l'interessamento
<glpiana> guest_20552, spero tanto tu sia d'accordo con gli abitanti di quella casa perchè altrimenti sarebbe una cosa illegale
<glpiana> guest_20552, cerca la riga relativa al wifi
<guest_20552> e' sempre casa mia
<guest_20552> qui sono dai miei
<glpiana> guest_20552, e non puoi recartici col mac?
<guest_20552> non ci sono alternatice'
<guest_20552> alternative?
<glpiana> guest_20552, certo, posso venire lì io con una prolunga collegata al mio router
<guest_20552> hiiii :)ù
<guest_20552> simpatico
<guest_20552> ok allora lo porto di la e poi?
<glpiana> guest_20552, e poi ti colleghi qui , dai il comando che ti ho detto e lo metti su pastebin in modo da mostrarci l'output
<guest_20552> attivo un canale ethernet?
<glpiana> guest_20552, e poi vediamo cosa bisogna installare per farlo andare
<guest_20552> ok
<guest_20552> vado
<guest_20552> a dopo ciaooo
<guest_40005> ciao, ho scaricato e masterizzato iso di kubuntu, ma installazione non parte e si blocca su sfondo colori e riquadro grigio centrale (vuoto)
<guest_40005> devo pensare che ha problemi il lettore dvd/cd?
<glpiana> guest_40005, hai controllato md5 della iso dopo averla scaricata?
<guest_40005> no, dove sono i codici kubuntu?
<glpiana> !md5 | guest_40005
<ubot-it> guest_40005: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<guest_40005> md5 è corretta
<guest_40005> non so + cosa pensare
<Rebecca92> guest_40005, bypassa il lettore e vai di usbkey
<guest_40005> cosa vuole dire?
<guest_40005> il mio bios non prevede boot da usb
<guest_40005> adesso ritento la installazione
<guest_40005> se fosse dvd lettore ad avere problemi come si fa?
<glpiana> guest_40005, prima di partire con l'installazione, prova il dvd come live
<guest_40005> ok ma nel menu di kubuntu quale voce devo scegliere?
<glpiana> guest_40005, prova kubuntu senza installare
<guest_40005> se la prima opzione credo di averla scelta anche prima,
<glpiana> guest_40005, beh, quando carica te ne accorgi. se parte l'installazione hai scelto male :D
<guest_40005> adesso ho inserito cd e fatto più nulla, non mi è apparso alcun menu e mi si propone come prima schermata colore sfondo e al centro vuoto
<guest_40005> è la prova cd live questa?
<glpiana> guest_40005, per visualizzare il menu devi premere un tasto all'inizio del caricamento
<glpiana> guest_40005, aspetta che carichi e lo scopriamo
<guest_40005> esatto, senza premere il tasto mi carica il live suppongo
<glpiana> guest_40005, no, carica una schermata in cui scegli se installare o provare. aspetta un attimo. se non si schioda da lì, resetta il pc e premi un tasto al caricamento del dvd
<guest_40005> adesso ho premuto tasto, compare menu cosa scelgo? AVVIA KUBUNTU?
<glpiana> guest_40005, la voce prova kubuntu senza installare
<guest_40005> non c'è
<glpiana> guest_40005, elencami le voci che leggi allora
<guest_40005> AVVIA KUBUNTU /  CONTROLLA DIFETTI SU DISCO  / TEST DELLA MEMORIA / BOOT DAL PRIMO DISCO RIGIDO
<glpiana> guest_40005, avvia kubuntu
<guest_40005> OK,
<guest_40005> stessa cosa, rimane bloccato con sfondo colore e riquadro grigio vuoto al centro
<guest_40005> c'è un problema nel dvd mi sa....boh
<guest_40005> sono demoralizzata
<glpiana> guest_40005, riparti dal menu, premi f6, scegli l'opzione nomodeset e poi avvia kubuntu
<priccina> ciao
<priccina> c'è qualcuno che può dirmi come faccio a far riconoscere una chiavetta internet al mio ubuntu 12.04?
<priccina> questo è il terzo giorno che provo di tutto, ma senza alcun risultato.
<glpiana> priccina, inseriscila e scrivi in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | priccina
<ubot-it> priccina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432606/
<guest_40005> fatto, si avvia, ma errori per tutta la pagina
<guest_40005> adesso sparito tutto, schermo nero
<guest_40005> sta riavviando il menu...scelgo PROVA KUBUNTU?
<guest_40005> O INSTALLA?
<glpiana> priccina, hai già provato sakis3g?
<glpiana> guest_40005, ma tu per menu intendi una roba scritta su schermo nero o una roba grafica in cui usi il mouse?
<guest_40005> Grafica con due scelte PROVA  e INSTALLA
<priccina> ho provato con tutto
<priccina> e non va
<priccina> non la riconosce
<glpiana> guest_40005, scegli "prova kubuntu", sperando che lo carichi
<priccina> questo è accaduto post aggiornamenti
<priccina> prima il pc la riconosceva
<glpiana> priccina, nel terminale scrivi: uname -a                e incolla qui la riga
<guest_40005> ok, funziona tutto
<glpiana> guest_40005, bene, fai partire l'installazione
<priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432654/
<guest_40005> come faccio, clicco sulla icona install kubuntu?
<safado> buongiorno, per favore qualcuno può inviarmi il link x incollare un'immagine JPG del mio problema? grazie
<glpiana> priccina, lsb_release -r
<glpiana> !image | safado
<ubot-it> safado: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432668/
<glpiana> priccina, oki, forse risolviamo. all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<guest_40005> scusa, devo mettere spunta su installare sw terze parti e aggiornamenti durante installazione?
<glpiana> guest_40005, no, non mettere le spunte. si fa tutto dopo
<guest_40005> ok
<priccina> si
<priccina> lo vedo
<glpiana> priccina, allora devi avviare ubuntu con un kernel precedente, quindi devi andare sulle versioni precedenti, al cambio pagina prendi la prima voce con kernel 3.2 (non recovery mode)
<priccina> quindi devo riavviare il pc con kernel 3.2
<priccina> e dopo?
<glpiana> priccina, e dopo provi a fare andare la chiavetta nel modo in cui ha sempre funzionato. se va, leviamo il kernel che stai usando ora
<priccina> ok
<priccina> provo subito
<priccina> questo cambio potrebbe crearmi altri problemi sul pc?
<guest_40005> sta installando, ma in pratica nomodeset cosa fa?
<glpiana> priccina, se prima il pc funzionava correttamente, funzionerà correttamente
<glpiana> guest_40005, bah, tecnicamente non saprei dirti, ma in pratica rimanda l'interazione della scheda grafica a dopo il caricamento del sistema
<guest_40005> allora è la scheda grafica che dà problemi...
<guest_40005> allora potevo installare anche ubuntu?
<glpiana> guest_40005, ma tu lo avevi installato
<glpiana> o almeno così hai detto
<guest_40005> perchè anche quello in live con nomodeset funzionava
<guest_40005> poi dopo installazione no
<glpiana> guest_40005, funzionava con barra e tutto quanto o stai parlando dell'installer?
<guest_40005> in live ubuntu funzionava , senza installazione, ma dovevo settarlo con nomodeset
<glpiana> guest_40005, sai che è la prima volta che mi dici che con nomodeset andava?
<guest_40005> ok, quindi non mi serve kubuntu?,che devo fare?
<guest_40005> non capisco
<glpiana> guest_40005, a parte che kubuntu è molto più bello (gusti personali sia chiaro), visto che lo stai installando, vedi se va a buon fine
<guest_40005> ok, teniamo kubuntu
<guest_40005> basta che funzioni
<glpiana> vediamo se va anzitutto prima di dire cosa si tiene e cosa si butta
<guest_40005> ma è più leggero kubuntu?
<glpiana> guest_40005, in ogni caso tu hai detto che avviavi ubuntu e il sistema veniva caricato. dicevi di vedere anche il mouse se non ricordo male
<guest_40005> sì
<guest_40005> ma non si vedeva la barra
<glpiana> guest_40005, nomodeset di solito è utile quando proprio non viene caricato nulla in grafica
<guest_40005> sì, tutto regolare fino a dopo il login
<glpiana> guest_40005, a che punto è l'installazione?
<Priccina> eccomi
<Priccina> fatto
<glpiana> Priccina, dunque?
<guest_40005> sta scaricando pacchetti lingua, è circa a metà
<Priccina> ma il 3.2 non c'è
<jaci> glpiana: ciao sono tornato, ho scaricato la iso e poi ho installato questa su un dvd vergine utilizzando 'imgburner'
<glpiana> Priccina, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Priccina> il più vecchio è 3.5
<glpiana> !paste | Priccina
<ubot-it> Priccina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432765/
<glpiana> jaci, non conosco quel programma. l'importante è che tu abbia scritto la iso e non fatto un dvd dati con dentro la iso
<jaci> sai qualche programma da consigliarmi ?
<jaci> cosi provo, perchè non so la differenza
<safado> salve, ho il seguente problema: http://postimg.org/image/95foaquz7/    Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per favore?
<glpiana> Priccina, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<glpiana> !iso | jaci
<ubot-it> jaci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jaci> Grazie, ora provo !
<glpiana> safado, clicca su report problem e poi su dettagoi così vediamo a che programma si riferisce
<glpiana> Priccina, però aspetta, a te funzionava anche con il 3.5
<glpiana> Priccina, adesso che kernel hai caricato all'avvio?
<Priccina> 3.13
<safado> gipiana Grazie! ho cliccato su Report problem e è sparita la finestra senza niente.... E' la prima volta che accade, generalmente cliccandoci apre un'altra finestra...
<Priccina> i due presenti 3.5 e 3.13
<Priccina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432794/
<guest_40005> ma secondo te poi dopo installazione dovrò settare ancora nomodeset?
<glpiana> guest_40005, vediamo al riavvio
<glpiana> Priccina, ora hai caricato 3.13 o 3.5?
<Priccina> 3.13
<Priccina> come al solito
<glpiana> Priccina, parti con 3.5 e proviamo
<Priccina> ok
<safado> gipiana provo a riavviare così dovrebbe comparire nuovamente la finestra di errore come ad ogni riavvio, poi torno per riferire. Faccio così?
<guest_40005> installazione terminata, adesso riavvio
<glpiana> safado, il sistema è aggiornato?
<safado> si, ho terminato gli aggiornamenti automatici (via interfaccia, non via terminale) mezz'ora fa
<glpiana> safado, il fatto è che se non vediamo i dettagli non possiamo sapere quale programma da problemi
<Guest47233> salve, ho un portatile lenovo di qualche annetto fa con unbuntu 12.04 e vorrei sapere se è il caso o meno che passi a 14.04
<glpiana> Guest47233, prima prova la live e poi decidi in base a come si comporta
<safado> si, ho terminato gli aggiornamenti automatici (via interfaccia, non via terminale) mezz'ora fa
<safado> si, ho terminato gli aggiornamenti automatici (via interfaccia, non via terminale) mezz'ora fa
<safado> gipiana si, ho terminato gli aggiornamenti automatici (via interfaccia, non via terminale) mezz'ora fa. Provo a riavviare, questa finestra compare al riavvio.  Tempo fa avevo cercato di attivare l'ibernazione modificando (editando) dei file di sistema, ma nonricordo nulla di ciò che ho fatto....
<Guest47233> glpiana, ma non ho il cd. intendevo fare l'aggiornamento online
<priccina> eccomi
<priccina> eccomi
<priccina> con 3.5
<priccina> ma mi dice che ubuntu 12.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<glpiana> Guest47233, è un rischio fare l'avanzamento senza prima provare
<glpiana> priccina, fa niente, prova la chiavetta
<guest_40005> sembra funzionare
<Guest47233> glpiana, ok
<safado> gipiana riavvio per far ricomparire la finestra di errore e ritorno, ok? grazie
<guest_40005> come imposto la risoluzione schermo?
<priccina> chiavetta inserita
<priccina> ma non viene riconosciuta comunque
<glpiana> guest_40005, dalle impostazioni di sistema. ricorda che devi ancora aggiornare il sistema
<guest_40005> aspetto dunque, prima devo aggiornare?
<guest_40005> come faccio?
<glpiana> priccina, puoi provare a riavviare e a scegliere il kernel 3.2 per vedere se con quello va
<glpiana> guest_40005, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<priccina> ma il kernel 3.2 non c'è
<glpiana> guest_40005, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> priccina, lo hai installato un momento fa
<glpiana> priccina, sarà in fondo alla lista nella seocnda pagina
<priccina> fatto
<priccina> sono con il 3.2
<glpiana> prova di nuovo la chiavetta
<priccina> non la trova
<priccina> mi dice solo che è stato sempre riscontrato un errore
<glpiana> priccina, per quello vedi nei dettagli a che programma si riferisce
<safado> gipiana,quella schermata di errore appare, ma appena clicco su Report problem sparisce e non apre nessun'altra finestra.
<priccina> ok, ma resta il fatto che non vede la chiavetta
<guest_40005> ma allora se funziona, sul mio pc funziona meglio kubuntu?
<guest_40005> sto aggiornando
<safado> gpiana ,quella schermata di errore appare, ma appena clicco su Report problem sparisce e non apre nessun'altra finestra. Per non avere il difetto, dovrei reinstallare Ubuntu o c'e' modo di capire da dove viene il problema? Ricordo che avavo alterato tempo fa dei file di sistema per cercare di ottenere l'ibernazione, per me essenziale
<priccina> ho provato a riavviare ma nulla
<glpiana> safado, se non sai tu cosa avevi modificato come faccio a saperlo io? :D
<glpiana> priccina, non so dirti e ora devo andare. prova magari con questo kernel 3.2 a usare sakis3g
<priccina> fatto, ma non va neppure con quello
<priccina> grazie lo stesso
<priccina> ciao!
<safado> gipiana esiste in Ubuntu una funzione che analizza i file di sistema e li confronta, per individuare qualli alterati?
<glpiana> safado, li confronta con cosa?
<safado> gipiana li confronta con i file originali della distribuzione, intendo
<glpiana> safado, non penso
<safado> gipiana ok grazie, credo che dovro' reinstallare Ubuntu...
<vice_> mi compare il menu grub allavvio
<enzotib> vice_, e quindi?
<balumonster> salve
<balumonster> remix_tj: io dovrei installare ubuntu in dual boot con win ma ho raid 1, mi hanno detto di chiedere a te (spero di non aver fatto confusione con i nick)
<remix_tj> balumonster: ciao
<remix_tj> hai già raid 1 fatto da windows?
<remix_tj> oppure fatto dal bios?
<balumonster> remix_tj: il computer l'ho comprato così con win preinstallato, e purtroppo non sono un esperto, non saprei dirti
<balumonster> però credo che sia fatto da bios
<remix_tj> !fakeraid | balumonster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakeraid'
<remix_tj> azz
<balumonster> ho trovato qualche guida per il "fakeraid" ma per ubuntu 11
<balumonster> c'è qualcosa di più recente?
<remix_tj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/455511/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-fakeraid-installation-error-question-m
<remix_tj> qui dice che la cosa è gestita direttamente da mdadm
<remix_tj> balumonster: dovresti provare a fare una cosa
<remix_tj> avviare con il live cd e provare i comandi che dice (ovvero installare mdadm e fare mdadm --assemble --scan)
<remix_tj> e vedere se si vede un device unico
<balumonster> remix_tj: ok, mi conviene fare prima un backup? rischio di perdere qualcosa?
<remix_tj> balumonster: sempre backup prima di iniziare
<remix_tj> non si sa mai
<remix_tj> quando vai a toccare i dischi potresti sempre far malanni
<balumonster> una volta fatti quei comandi, procedo con l'installazione normalmente?
<guest_89821> ciaoo come faccio ad aggiornare driver nvidia 430 mcp sul pc  che si blocca sempre
<remix_tj> balumonster: in teoria si, ma più che altro sarebbe da provare a vedere se il tuo hd viene visto come raid correttamente. Se poi va si può fare (credo, perchè non l'ho mai fatto)
<guest_11958> ciao a tutti
<guest_89821> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ × 2 Gallium 0.4 on NV44 sono le caratteristiche del mio pc  che con la gallium si blocca  apena tocco la dash  mi avevano detto di levare compz  ma si e bloccato tutto e ho dovuto nfare reinstallazione  devo aggiornare nvidia 430 mcp come devo fare potete iutarmi grazie
<guest_boke> ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se era possibile installare un modem usb su ubuntu 14
<faust> tutto è possibile
<guest_boke> non per me :D
<guest_boke> ho dato un occhio su google ma ho trovato poco
<faust> anche se non sapevo che esistessero ancora i modem usb :P
<enzotib> guest_boke, movem adsl?
<guest_boke> è d'emergenza, s'è rotto il mio router
<enzotib> modem*
<guest_boke> sì, adsl
<enzotib> guest_boke, non ha ethernet?
<guest_boke> no purtroppo
<vince-> all'avvio visualizzo il menu grub , perché
<guest_boke> provai già tempo fa a configurarlo ma invano
<guest_boke> speravo che l'ultimo ubuntu fosse più malleabile
<enzotib> guest_boke, staccalo, scrivi in un terminale: tail -f /var/log/syslog, poi attaccalo, vediamo cosa scrive
<enzotib> vince-, ti dà fastidio?
<vince-> vorrei sapere cosa è?
<vince-> e come mai affaccia
<enzotib> vince-, è il menu che ti permette di scegliere il sistema operativo da avviare
<vince-> ma io ho solo ubuntu
<enzotib> vince-, ma quanto tempo fa hai installato?
<vince-> un mese
<enzotib> vince-, e solo ora succede?
<vince-> si
<vince-> da due giorni
<vince-> come faccio
<cybernova> vince-, da terminale: cat /etc/default/grub e metti il risultato su paste
<cybernova> !paste  | vince-
<ubot-it> vince-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vince-> cybernova... ciao.. da tanto non ti sentivo.. un abbraccio
<vince-> @ubot buon pomerigio
<Guest36806> ho una pen drive fat32 e non riesco a settare i permessi
<vince-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433404/
<cybernova> vince-, mancano delle righe in alto...controlla e ripasta tutto
<enzotib> Guest36806, FAT32 non supporta i permessi
<vince-> sorry :(
<vince-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433413/
<Guest36806> enzotib, e come posso fare ad utilizzarla su ubuntu? allo stato attuale solo root può scrivere sulla pen drive
<enzotib> Guest36806, significa che l'hai montata, male, come hai fatto?
<cybernova> vince-, bene ora devi modificare questa riga GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 in GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 devi farlo con privilegi da superuser
<guest_23029> ciao a tutti un aiuto per ubuntu ???
<enzotib> !chiedi | guest_23029
<ubot-it> guest_23029: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest36806> enzotib, non lo so, l'ho soltanto inserita nella porta usb
<enzotib> Guest36806, cat /etc/fstab
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest36806
<ubot-it> Guest36806: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vince-> come trovo la riga
<guest_23029> non ries co ad avere il wifi su ubuntu 14.04
<cybernova> vince-, devi aprire il file con un editor di testo, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi? ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu ecc
<vince-> 14.04
<guest_23029> si 14.04
<Guest36806> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433428/
<vince-> il percorso della riga?
<enzotib> guest_23029, non parlava con te
<cybernova> vince-, no ma chiedevo hai ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu o kubuntu?
<guest_23029> a ok
<vince-> ubuntu
<cybernova> vince-, allora da terminale dai: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> Guest36806, scrivi mount, e metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> guest_23029, lspci | grep -i wireless
<vince-> ok ci sono
<cybernova> vince-, bene ora individua la riga con scritto GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 e sostituisci 10 con 0
<guest_23029> 3:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Guest36806> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433448/
<guest_23029> questo e il risultato
<vince-> ok fatto riavvio e provo grazie
<enzotib> Guest36806, ls -l /media/MOZ   sempre su pastebin
<enzotib> guest_23029, iwconfig
<enzotib> guest_23029, metti l'output su pastebin
<guest_23029> non ho capito non sono pratico di ubuntu
<enzotib> guest_23029, scrivi iwconfig
<enzotib> guest_23029, quello che esce lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | guest_23029
<ubot-it> guest_23029: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_23029> lo        no wireless extensions.
<guest_23029> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<enzotib> guest_23029, avevo detto di usare pastebin
<faust> lol
<guest_23029> e cosa significa
<enzotib> guest_23029, se leggessi capiresti
<enzotib> !pastebin | guest_23029
<ubot-it> guest_23029: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> guest_23029, erano due righe, ma se fossero state di più avresti flooddato il canale
<enzotib> e probabilmente ubot-it ti avrebbe kiccato
<Guest36806> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433493/
<enzotib> Guest36806, id
<enzotib> Guest36806, anche direttamente qui
<Guest36806> enzotib, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) gruppi=0(root)
<enzotib> Guest36806, perché sei root?
<Guest36806> enzotib, perché altrimenti non posso copiare sulla pen
<enzotib> Guest36806, a me non sembra, le directory che vedo hanno permessi completi per moz, sei tu moz?
<Guest36806> enzotib, sì, sono io moz
<Guest36806> enzotib, uid=1000(moz) gid=1000(moz) gruppi=1000(moz),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),110(netdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),121(nopasswdlogin),122(sambashare),124(mythtv)
<enzotib> Guest36806, vediamo anche ls -ld /media/moz
<Guest36806> enzotib, intendi ls -ld /media/MOZ
<Guest36806> ?
<enzotib> Guest36806, sì, scusa
<Guest36806> enzotib, drwx------ 33 moz moz 4096 set 26 17:02 /media/MOZ
<enzotib> Guest36806, non vedo il problema, come hai provato a copiare, da terminale o da filemanager?
<Guest36806> enzotib, prima ho provato a copiare trascinando, poi, dopo mille tentativi vani, sono diventato root e ho dato il comando da terminale
<Guest36806> nick /moz
<enzotib> motz, su quale directory volevi copiare?
<motz> su MOZ
<enzotib> motz, vediamo: scrivi: cp /etc/passwd /media/MOZ
<motz> enzotib, vuoto
<enzotib> motz, se non ha dato risposta, allora il comando ha funzionato, quindi la copia funzion
<enzotib> funziona*
<motz> ok
<enzotib> motz, che filemanager usi, e che errore ti dava?
<motz> enzotib, un'altra domanda. La copia procede lentissima (331 kb/s). come mai?
<enzotib> motz, è una usb?
<motz> enzotib, da hard disk a pen drive usb
<enzotib> motz, le porte sono USB 1.x o 2.0?
<motz> non saprei
<enzotib> motz, prova anche le altre porte, immagino ne avrai più d'una
<motz> ok
<michele_> salve c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<brasil> Buonasera a tutti, per favore qualcuno sa dirmi perchè in uno dei 3 computer di casa la rete WiFi non compare, mentre c'è una lista immensa di reti dei vicini?
<michele_> non c'è nessuno
<brasil> <---- nessuno
<brasil> kkk
<michele_> xD
<brasil> michele scrivi cosa ti serve
<michele_> ho un processo che consuma molta cpu
<michele_> kworker
<michele_> una volta entrato in attività non sparisce più
<michele_> mi sa che è un problema di BIOS
<krabador> brasil, che pc, con che scheda wireless, e che ubuntu
<enzotib> michele_, kworker è parte del kernel, non può non esserci e non credo sia quello il problema
<enzotib> michele_, apri un terminale, scrivi top -bn1 poi posta l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> ti dico che kworker è un processo che riceve segnali dal bios (ACPI) sto leggendo su internet
<michele_> ho sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldament osu questo portatile
<enzotib> michele_, naturalmente sarebbe il caso di farlo quando il sistema è sotto carico
<michele_> è sempre sotto carica
<michele_> ho la batteria satura
<michele_> xD
<enzotib> michele_, carico intendevo di lavoro, non di alimentazione
<michele_> aah
<michele_> allora ti spiego
<michele_> quando metto il pc sotto sforzo
<enzotib> !enter | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<michele_> appare queto kworker
<michele_> scusate... quindi non si toglie più e pare che anche in windows accadeva questo, credo sia un problema di bios (mi sa che devo aggiornarlo) ora ti posto il risultato di top -bn1
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8434543/
<enzotib> michele_, non so
<michele_> per caso sai come si aggiorna un bios?
<krabador> michele_, devi consultare il sito del produttore
<krabador> michele_, alla voce supporto
<michele_> sisi ho trovato anche il file
<michele_> k53scas.221
<krabador> michele_, è indicato nel manuale
<michele_> 200mb :( ok aspetteremo
<michele_> su ubuntu posso formattare una pendrive?
<krabador> michele_, certo che si
<michele_> non trovo fat32
<michele_> sto usando dischi
<krabador> michele_, apri il terminale, manda sudo gparted
<krabador> selezioni la pendrive, tasto destro "smonta"
<krabador> tasto destro "formatta"
<michele_> pratiacamente devo installare gparted
<michele_> dischi non è adatto
<krabador> michele_, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> che ubuntu stai usando ?
<michele_> 14.04
<michele_> che è spazio libero prima
<michele_> e spazio libero dopo?
<guest_49214> salve, ho imprudentemente lanciato aggiornamento da 12.04 lts a 14..direttamente dal programma aggiornamenti di ubuntu. nel pc è installato anche win xp. benen, dopo il riavvio automatico, si blocca dicendo qualcosa che non ricordo..e mi riporta alla scermata con versioni precedenti. ma non funziona nulla. posso tornare alla 12? e come? oppure come
<guest_49214>  riparto? ps è un intel pentium4 3gh con 1,5 gb ram..thanks
<krabador> guest_49214, da una delle modalità precedenti, seleziona recovery
<guest_49214> grazie lo stesso ma non funzionano...avrò perso tutti i dati? come accedo a dischi che winxp non vede più?
<krabador> guest_49214, per favore , mi cosa succede se selezioni recovery ?
<krabador> "si blocca dicendo qualcosa che non ricordo"
<krabador> cosa succede se continui normalmente ?
<krabador> guest_49214, quando selezioni una voce di questo tipo http://digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ubuntu-recovery.jpg   che succede?
<guest_49214> si apre il terminale e mi chiede di controllare dei file. posso spegnere e scrivere il testo corretto, poi mi ricollego alla chat. solo se è necessario :(
<guest_49214> perfetto, ho visto jpg. allora parte il terminale e indica elenco file da riparare (?) non posso far altro che dare invio e si pianta per ore. quindi spengo manualmente
<krabador> guest_49214, allora, sia recovery che non recovery?
<guest_49214> yes
<guest_49214> sono disposto anche a restare in 12.04lts
<krabador> guest_49214, diciamo che non hai molto da scegliere
<krabador> specialmente se non fornisci ulteriori informazioni
<krabador> !rispristino | guest_49214
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rispristino'
<guest_49214> no non trovata
<krabador> guest_49214, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<guest_49214> non son pratico, ma ci provo. grazie
<vice_> grub parte allavvio
<guest_49214> ps non sapevo nemmeno cosa fosse grub. appassionato ma dilettante allo sbaraglio.
<guest_49214> grazie krabador
<michele_> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<michele_> come risolvo il problema del kworker?
<michele_> il processo che ruba 16% di cpu senza fare niente?
<michele_> krabador ho aggiornato il bios ma a quanto pare kworker appare comunque
<krabador> michele_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<michele_> ma è in inglese!
<guest_78091> salve
<guest_78091> ho un problemaa
<guest_78091> c'è'
<guest_78091> c'e' qualcuno ke mi possa aiutare'
<guest_78091> ?
<guest_10008> ciao
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wuolfit> ciao ragazzi vorrei se possibile una dritta
<krabador> wuolfit, chiedi
<wuolfit> ho installato il programma radiotray per ascoltare le web radio....pero` vorrei aggiungere delle radio di mio gusto alla lista preconfigurata del programma
<wuolfit> pero` se vado nel sito della radio e clicco sul bottone ascolta la diretta e copio ed incollo l`url nel programma
<wuolfit> il programma al momento dell`esecuzione della radio da me appena inserita mi da problemi di codec
<wuolfit> nel senso che non riesce a farmi sentire(cioe` codificare) la web radio
<krabador> wuolfit, puoi postare il messaggio d'errore?
<wuolfit> si un attimo
<wuolfit> gstdecodebin2.c(3576):gst_decode_bin_expose():/GstPlayBin2:player/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20:no suitable plugin found
<wuolfit> ecco il messaggio krabador
<krabador> wuolfit, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<wuolfit> lubuntu 14.04
<krabador> wuolfit, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-* gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer1.0-libav
<wuolfit> cosi` i codec saranno installati?
<krabador> cosi' si installano i codec , alcuni di essi già ci saranno, che si usano in ubuntu
<wuolfit> ok appena ha finito riprovo e vedo
<wuolfit> se rida` l`errore
<wuolfit> niente stesso problema....per caso devo riavviare il pc????
<wuolfit> provo un bel reboot krabador ci vediamo fra 2 min
<wuolfit> rieccomi krabador
<wuolfit> stesso risultato anche dopo il reboot
<krabador> wuolfit, apri vlc, fai apri stream di rete, incolla l'indirizzo della radio e vedi cosa va
<wuolfit> ok ora provo
<wuolfit> non da alcun messaggio d`errore ma neanche riproduce
<krabador> mi dici che radio è?
<wuolfit> easy network
<krabador> wuolfit, link
<wuolfit> forse il problema e` che non riesco ad estarre l`indizzo mms
<wuolfit> il sito e` http://www.easynetwork.fm/it/
<wuolfit> per ascoltarla da browser il sito e` http://players.spheraholding.com/EasyNetwork/index.php
<krabador> il link non va bene
<wuolfit> ad esempio
<wuolfit> se tu vuoi ascoltare m2o il link mms e` mms://live.mediaserver.kataweb.it/m2o?MSWMExt=.asf
<wuolfit> se io volessi ottenere lo stesso link mms per easy network cosa devo fare?
<krabador> wuolfit, http://str01.fluidstream.net:6030/listen.pls
<wuolfit> perfetto va funziona....come hai fatto ad ottenere l`indirizzo corretto?
<krabador> wuolfit, ho chiamato in radio
<wuolfit> ????
<krabador> scherzo
<wuolfit> avevo capito (vedi i punti interrogativi)
<wuolfit> vorrei capire per poter apprendere ed essere autonomo
<krabador> wuolfit, non ti è concesso , la conoscenza è blindata, apposta per creare mantenere ed autocelebrare figure di riferimento , che possano fare il buono ed il cattivo tempo
<wuolfit> grrrrr
<wuolfit> uffa
<krabador> :D
<krabador> http://www.listenlive.eu/italy.html
<krabador> qui ne troverai molti
<wuolfit> grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> divertiti
<lorenzone> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto... seguendo un wiki mi trovo a dare il comando "sudo modprobe nidiswrapper"   ho come risposta "FATAL module ndiswrapper not found"
<krabador> lorenzone, sequendo il wiki per quale problema?
<wuolfit> grazie ancora krabador
<krabador> wuolfit, di niente
<wuolfit> notte e a presto
<krabador> ciao
<lorenzone> quando avevo la 10.04 la scheda l'avevo fatta funzionare grazie a ndiswrapper ed al wiki trovato qui' su ubuntu-it.org... ora ho provato a seguire lo stesso wiki... wiki.ubuntu-it.org/hardware/dispositivisenzafili/ndiswrapper
<lorenzone> krabador: wiki.ubuntu-it.org/hardware/dispositivisenzafili/ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> lorenzone, quale scheda?
<lorenzone> cristian_c: 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<cristian_c> lorenzone, beh, in questo caso hai ragione
<lorenzone> ))
<cristian_c> lorenzone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=566522
<lorenzone> cristian_c:  grazie
<krabador> a lorenzone , tutt'apposto ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-27
<nannirenz> ciao a tutti avevo bisogno di sapere se qualcuno sa usare easystroke
<gio_crystal> aiutooooooooooooooooo
<gio_crystal> un problem e norme con ubuntu
<gio_crystal> la mia connessione wifi e scomparsa e io senza quella non lavoro piu
<gio_crystal> vi prego aiutatemi
<gio_crystal> wonder riesci a darmi una mano ??
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Esponi, e vediamo.
<gio_crystal> ieri mi e saltata l corrente e ora non ho piu il wifi solo cavo dietto
<gio_crystal> sistema ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Hai ricontrollato il Network Manager?
<gio_crystal> non sono pratico lo installato da 3 giorni ubuntu
<gio_crystal> prima avevo lo schifo di xp
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: In alto, sull'area di notifica dovresti avere un'icona con due freccine. È il network manager.
<gio_crystal> non ci sono piu
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Asp.
<gio_crystal> ok
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Scusami. Se dai in un terminale il seguente comando, ottieni una risposta di più di due righe?   ps aux | grep NetworkManager
<gio_crystal> si messo su pastebin
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Puoi postare il link del tuo pastebin?
<gio_crystal> Paste from gio_crystal at Sat, 27 Sep 2014 08:02:08 +0000
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ehm, no. Il collegamento!
<gio_crystal> root       735  0.0  0.6  55008  6400 ?        Ssl  09:03   0:00 NetworkManager
<gio_crystal> root       821  0.0  0.3   5520  3112 ?        S    09:03   0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dhclient-eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-ffac97f1-8d51-4c52-beec-8073b2a759f3-eth0.lease -cf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-eth0.conf eth0
<gio_crystal> nobody    1148  0.0  0.1   5868  1500 ?        S    09:03   0:00 /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dnsmasq.pid --listen-address=127.0.1.1 --conf-file=/var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf --cache-size=0 --proxy-dnssec --enable-dbus=org.freedesktop.NetworkMa
<gio_crystal> nager.dnsmasq --conf-dir=/etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<gio_crystal> giovanni  2542  0.0  0.0   4960   832 pts/6    S+   10:01   0:00 grep --color=auto NetworkManager
<Wonderfulheart> Non postare qui.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gio_crystal> rieccomi
<Wonderfulheart> !paste | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Non postare qui i tuoi pastebin: usa i servizi di cui sopra.
<gio_crystal> cerco di capire come si usa
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Comunque sia, dai il seguente comando in un terminale:    killall nm-applet; nm-applet
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Verifica se è ricomparsa l'icona del Network Manager nella tua area di notifica.
<gio_crystal> no
<gio_crystal> nessun processo trovato
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Oltre al problema del wireless, hai notato il non funzionamento di altri compiti sul tuo Sistema (dopo il black-out)?
<gio_crystal> no nientaltro
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Hai provato a fare un reset di Unity?
<Wonderfulheart> !unityreset | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<gio_crystal> non riesci ad etrare nel mio pc e fare tu preche io non ci capisco nulla mannagia
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Potresti tentare un fix dei pacchetti. È possibile che il tuo Sistema abbia dei pacchetti non integri.
<gio_crystal> e come si fa ???
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: sudo apt-get -f install
<gio_crystal> installati 0 aggiornati 0 non aggiornati 0
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Hai dato      unity --reset       ?
<gio_crystal> progrmma non attualmente installato
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: dpkg -l unity
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Posta il tuo risultato con il servizio pastebin: non qui!
<moz_> come faccio sotto ubuntu a visualizzare le caratteristiche hardware del mio computer?
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: sudo lshw
<gio_crystal> impossibbile aquistare blocco
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Chiudi ogni programma aperto, salvo il terminale, il browser e/o il programma IRC.
<gio_crystal> non riesci ad aprire un link che ti copio cio che mi de
<gio_crystal> non ho nulla aperto
<moz_> qui le caratteristiche del mio hardwar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8438977/. Al momento ho la 12.04. Secondo voi, posso fare l'upgrade al 14.01?
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Hai provato a riavviare almeno una volta la tua macchina?
<gio_crystal> si no cambia
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Installa - o reinstalla - unity: da come hai scritto sembra che il problema possa essere lì.
<gio_crystal> e necessarioessere root
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: Il tuo Sistema può essere aggiornato. Ma se hai una home in una partizione separata, ti converrebbe fare una installazione della 14.04 da zero.
<gio_crystal> quando cerco di installare unity
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, perché? come faccio a verificare la situazione della mia home?
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Sì, devi avere i privilegi di root: sudo apt-get install unity
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, ma in quel caso dovrei formattare il disco, cosa che vorrei evitare
<Wonderfulheart> moz_:  Sai usare il servizio pastebin?
<Wonderfulheart> !paste | moz_
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, certo, l'ho appena usato
<ubot-it> moz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio_crystal> wonder sta fcendo un sacco di caricame nti ora
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: Scusa, hai ragione. Posta il risultato di: sudo fdisk -l                 (è una elle)
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Lascialo andare, poi ci informi.
<serverino> Ciao a tutti
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8439030/
<serverino> Ho un problemino con una 13.10 è stata installata su un disco nuovo tempo fa ma poi mai usata. ieri l'ha aperta , aggiornata e +o- va tutto ma volevo passarla almeno alla 14.04 ed ho dato sudo update-manager -d che però non porta da nessuna parte
<serverino> mi dice solamente che il software è aggiornato
<serverino> senza presentarmi l'opzione per aggiornare il sistema
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: Non hai home separata. Potresti provare ad avanzare ma ti consiglio vivamente di fare un backup della home su un'unità diversa (per esempio, un hdd esterno).
<moz_> ok
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, come procedo? via gestore aggiornamenti o via linea di comando?
<serverino> la domanda è oltre che con sudo update-manager -d c'è un'altro sistema per fargli capire che vorrei avanzare di versione oltre ad un'installazione?
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: Come ti sei trovato sempre più comodo. Con Synaptic o il terminale, hai un maggior controllo.
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, che cos'è Synaptic?
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: È il gestore dei pacchetti (con grafica).
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, e con quale dei due avrei un maggior controllo?
<moz_> Wonderfulheart, io volevo usare "gestore aggiornamenti". Lì c'è il tasto: "passa a 14.04"
<Wonderfulheart> moz_: Usa quello, va bene lo stesso.
<moz_> ok
<gio_crystal> wonder a finito adesso
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Con quale esito?
<gio_crystal> con richiesta di comando
<Wonderfulheart> serverino: Hai una situazione analoga a moz_.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Spiegati meglio: richiesta di quale comando?
<gio_crystal> Configurazione di indicator-bluetooth (0.0.6+14.04.20140207-0ubuntu2)...
<gio_crystal> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.3)...
<gio_crystal> Elaborazione dei trigger per menu (2.1.46ubuntu1)...
<gio_crystal> giovanni@gio-angy:~$
<gio_crystal> configurato unity ecc
<gio_crystal> wonder accettTI TUTTI I CARICAMENTI CHE HA FATTO
<gio_crystal> scusate il maiusclo mi e scappao
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Non scrivere i tuoi report qui.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Prova a riavviare la sessione.
<serverino> Wonderfulheart, son entrato dopo che aveva esposto il problema direi cmq come ha risolto lui?
<Wonderfulheart> serverino: Ma non sei un op?
<gio_crystal> ok
<chris_93635> buongiorno a tutti...avrei dei problemi con l'istallazione del'immagine iso sul pc qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<serverino> no non sono op
<serverino> son su irc da una vita con altro nick ma non op
<LedoferCt> buongiorno volevo un consiglio. ho un eeepc asus da circa 4 annetti ed ora windows 7 è davvero troppo pesane per lui. Ho visto che per il tipo di prestazioni è consigliato xubuntu lubuntu o kubuntu ma che cambia? quale mi consigliate tra i tre? (ammetto di non capirne molto ) grazie anticipatamente
<Wonderfulheart> LedoferCt: Lubuntu.
<chris_93635> al termine del procedimento dell'avvio assistito mi da errore...e se o avvio dal boot mi dice iso mancante, l'provato anche a riscaricare ma nnt...qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema??
<Wonderfulheart> serverino: Sì, puoi avanzare. Ma fai un backup della tua home soprattutto se la partizione non è separata.
<gio_crystal> wonder le freccette non sono ancora spuntate dopo il riavvio
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ora fai tasto destro sul Network Manager e attiva la rete wireless (se la vede).
<gio_crystal> e dove si trova il network manager
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: In alto a destra, nell'area di notifica.
<serverino> Wonderfulheart, ho la home separata il problema è che non riesco a far uscire l'opzione per avanzare
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Sono due freccine contrapposte e in verticale (nel tema predefinito).
<gio_crystal> non ci sono
<Wonderfulheart> serverino: Hai la 13.10?
<serverino> potrei semplicemente reinstallare ma vorrei capire cosa e perchè non va
<serverino> si
<serverino> update-manager -d non va
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Hai riavviato la sessione?
<gio_crystal> o riavviato il pc
<serverino> nelle impostazioni è messo di avvisare per ogni rilascio
<Wonderfulheart> serverino: sudo update-manager -c
<serverino> provo grazie
<vice_> Buon giornooooo
<serverino> Wonderfulheart, ok funge grazie 10000000000000000
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Stai usando Unity, suppongo. E l'icona del NM deve comparire. Se non compare ancora, riprova il fix dei pacchetti.
<gio_crystal> se faccio apt-get install unity mi dice impossibbile aquistare pacchetto
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ma non lo avevi reinstallato poco fa?
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Se è così, non devi installarlo ancora.
<gio_crystal> prima o fatto i comandi che mi hai deto fino al caricamento lughissimo e al riavvio
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ok. Posta il link del tuo pastebin relativo al comando: dpkg -l unity
<gio_crystal> io non sono iscritto
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Non serve esserlo.
<Wonderfulheart> !paste | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio_crystal> Paste from gio_crystal at Sat, 27 Sep 2014 10:34:38 +0000
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Apri http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e incolla lì. Poi prendi il link del tuo paste e incolli qui solo quel link.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Devi usare il tuo browser: Firefox, per esempio.
<gio_crystal> Paste from gio_crystal at Sat, 27 Sep 2014 10:38:13 +0000
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Hai aperto il browser?
<gio_crystal> si
<gio_crystal> firefox
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Nell'area CONTENT incolla i tuoi report, poi premi il pulsante Paste in fondo.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Scrivi qualcosa anche nel campo POSTER.
<gio_crystal> sto rincoglionendo solo
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Piano, piano.
<gio_crystal> non risco a postare cazzo
<gio_crystal> non posso mndarti mex su face per risolvere sti problemi ?
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Dai, cerca di stare tranquillo. Aspetta un momento.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Allora, ricapitolando. Hai tutte le icone nell'area di notifica, salvo quella del Network Manager?
<gio_crystal> o solo data e ora e il menu
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: E poi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Quindi dai: sudo apt-get -f install
<gio_crystal> ap che sta caricando
<gio_crystal> alcuni fail ipossibbile scaricali verranno ignorati
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ok. Sono avvisi normali.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Quando ha terminato, in un terminale scrivi: nm-applet
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: (E verifica se compare l'icona del NM nuovamente)
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Se così non fosse, cioè se non compare l'icona, scrivi: sudo nm-applet
<gio_crystal> non da nulla
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Nemmeno dando:      sudo nm-applet     ?
<gio_crystal> ora provo
<gio_crystal> e spintato un quadratino bianco
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Uhm. Prova a fare tasto destro su quel "quadratino".
<gio_crystal> abilita funzionalità di rete
<gio_crystal> info connessione
<gio_crystal> modifica connessione
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Lì, dovresti vedere l'opzione relativa all'abilitazione del wireless.
<gio_crystal> no mi da nulla del warless
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Se stai utilizzando un notebook, potresti dover accendere la rete wireless con gli appositi pulsanti Fn+qualcosa.
<gio_crystal> si e un acer apire one zg5
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ok, devi avere un pulsante con il disegno della Wireless.
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: (Sulla tua tastiera, naturalmente)
<gio_crystal> sulla tastiena no io o il pulantino esterno ma non fa nulla
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Prima dell'interruzione della rete elettrica avevi mai usato il pulsante di attivazione della wireless presente sulla tastiera (il pulsantino)?
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: (Ma non avevi la batteria del portatile in uso??)
<gio_crystal> no perch mi si accendeva in automatico
<jester-> !ripristino | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gio_crystal> no putroppo non ho la bateria e ciucca ne aspetto una nuova
<Wonderfulheart> gio_crystal: Ok. Siamo al capolinea. Prova come ti ha suggerito jester-.
<gio_crystal> ok
<Python_96> ciao a tutti. Se io compro un  Asus Google Nexus 7 2ND GEN posso installarci ubuntu ?
<michele_> salve
<michele_> chi mi puo aiutare con ubuntu 1404
<michele_> 14.04?
<Python_96> michele_ : ciao michele forse io ti posso aiutare dipende dal problema
<motz> problemone. La batteria è finita proprio nel bel mezzo dell'upgrade. Il computer si è spento ed ora il sistema operativo non parte più. Che fare?
<jester-> minghia stammattina c'è la malattia scossa finita
<jester-> motz: parte in recovery?
<ExPBoy> gli upgrade mai farli a batteria ma sempre collegati alla rete
<ExPBoy> (elettrica)
<jester-> motz: parte in revovery mode o no
<ExPBoy> mha
<motz> jester-, come si fa a far partire il recovery mode?
<jester-> motz: lo vedi il menu grub ddi avvio al boot?
<gio_crystal> aiuto non funziona wii su ubuntu
<jester-> gio_crystal: wii?
<motz> jester-, no, ma non l'ho mai visto. Parte ubuntu in automatico
<gio_crystal> wifi
<jester-> motz: tieni pigiato maiusc
<motz> ok
<motz> provo
<jester-> gio_crystal: mi pare che ti era stato consigliato un ripristino visto la sminchiatura importante del sistema
<gio_crystal> jaster non riesco a farla
<jester-> gio_crystal: cioè?
<gio_crystal> non so come si fa
<jester-> !ripristino  | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<motz> jester-, sono davanti al menu di ripristino
<jester-> motz: abilita il network
<motz> jester-, ok fatto
<jester-> motz: qundi vaiin root
<jester-> motz: apt-get update
<motz> jester-, non posso. Fa fsck
<jester-> motz: ??
<gio_crystal> ma devo riscaricare il sistema sulla chivetta ???
<jester-> gio_crystal: leggi la guida
<gio_crystal> ok
<motz> jester-, non ho il promt
<motz> jester-, non ho il prompt
<jester-> motz: andando in root?
<motz> jester-, non posso
<motz> jester-, non posso dare alcun comando
<motz> jester-, devo riavviare?
<jester-> motz: la menu hai abilitato il network giusto?
<motz> esatto, poi mi ha chiesto di montare i filesystem, ho detto sì e poi non ho potuto più fare niente
<jester-> motz: mi sa che il problema non è stata la corrente ma qualche azione maldestra
<jester-> !ripristino | motz
<ubot-it> motz: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ExPBoy> e 2
<jester-> non c'è due senza 3
<motz> jester-, non ho fatto niente. Mi sono allontanato, poi sono tornato e ho trovato il computer spento
<jester-> motz: comunque il sistema pare in coma irreversibile quindi fai un bel ripristino che in 10 minuti torna nuovo
<motz> jester-, e come si fa il ripristino?
<jester-> <ubot-it> motz: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ExPBoy> ecco siamo a 3
<motz> jester-, ma io ho solo il cd della 12.04
<ExPBoy> .... secondo la versione presente su disco....
<jester-> motz: installata è 14.04?
<motz> sì
<jester-> motz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jester-> !iso | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<motz> jester-, e se mi facessi dare una shell root senza abilitazione di rete potrei fare qualcosa?
<jester-> motz: se non abiliti la rete non monta il fs in scrittura quindi non fai una sega
<motz> jester-, ma se la abilito, prova a montare il filesystem e si blocca
<jester-> motz: = fs a bottane
<motz> jester-, ma i dati sono salvi?
<jester-> ripristinando si
<motz> jester-, sto scaricando ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso. E' giusto?
<jester-> yess
<motz> ok
<motz> jester-, poi masterizzo e poi ti ricontatto, ok?
<motz> jester-, ma il cd live è di 940 Mb circa, non entra in un cd. Che fare?
<zavorra> salve a tutti
<zavorra> cambiato qualcosa vedo ....ma non vedo chi c'è in chat
<zavorra> ok , adesso si è un pò più lento del precedente
<zavorra> scusate ho un problema con la 14.04 ubuntu che ad ogni accensione mi restituisce sempre un errore
<Wonderfulheart> È grave?
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8440623/
<zavorra> solo fastidioso
<zavorra> il messaggio è nella finestra di segnalazione che nn permette il copy&paste
<zavorra> sarebbe lungo da scrivere tutto spero che quello che ho scitto basti ad individuare il problema
<Wonderfulheart> Ma fa riferimento ad un Repo che hai adottato tu?
<cristian_c> zavorra, beh, è quello che accade spesso quando si installano pacchetti non ufficialmente supportati in ubuntu
<Wonderfulheart> cristian_c: Appunto!
<cristian_c> sopratutto aggiungendo repository di terze parti
<zavorra> quale sarebbe il pacchetto ?
<cristian_c> zavorra, beh, lo dice il tuo stesso messaggio di errore
<zavorra> tracker-miner ?
<cristian_c>    tracker-miner-fs 1.0.4-Oubuntu2+trusty2 [origin:LP-PPA-gnome3-team-gnome3-staging]
<cristian_c> zavorra, non dovresti utilizzare repository instabili se utilizzi quotidianiamente quella macchina per i compiti più comuni
<cristian_c> cioè, se è il tuo sistema di lavoro principale
<cristian_c> *quotidianamente
<zavorra> si è il mio sistema di lavoro , ma nn ho idea a cosa faccia riferimento questa repo
<cristian_c> zavorra, beh, da solo il repo non si aggiunge
<zavorra> non sono riuscito a capire a cosa faccia riferimento il pacchetto forse ad un servizio di connessione remota , ma facendo un giro in rete è presente in ubuntu ed anche in molte altre distro , perchè me lo trovo installato ?
<zavorra> ho fatto per caso degli aggiornamenti di versioni "instabili" ?
<cristian_c> !info tracker-miner-fs
<ubot-it> tracker-miner-fs (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool - filesystem indexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.2-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 44 kB, installed size 224 kB
<cristian_c> zavorra, beh, quella non è la versione presente nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> ergo, l'hai presa da qualche ppa
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8440767/
<cristian_c> come segnala chiaramente il messaggio di errore
<zavorra> se la tolgo cosa succede ?
<zavorra> posso rimettere l'originale ?
<zavorra> ma il ppa porta la firma del team gnome3
<cristian_c> zavorra, beh, quella versione non dovrebbe stare nel tuo sistema
<cristian_c> !ppa | zavorra
<ubot-it> zavorra: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<zavorra> ok allora elimino il ppa , e poi come sostituisco il pacchetto con l'originale ?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | zavorra
<ubot-it> zavorra: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zavorra> perdona l'ignoranza ma se lo elimino da "software e Aggiornamenti " fà lo stesso ?
<zavorra> recupero sempre la versione originale ?
<cristian_c> zavorra, no
<zavorra> ok tutto a posto grz
<guest_7711> salve ho appena installato l`ultima versione di ubuntu ho installato il pacchetto di aggiornamenti che mi ha consigliato ora vorrei sapere come installare i driver propietari video e audio dato che con il terminale non ho molta confidenza grazie mille.
<krabador> guest_7711, nel terminale, scrivi software-properties-gtk , e dai invio
<krabador> apre una finestra, guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<guest_7711> nessun driver proprietario in uso...
<Albertino2> Ho acquistato Kobo Aura e ora non so che cosa fare!
<krabador> guest_7711, se non ne vede nessuno, e sei connesso ad internet, vuol dire che la tua scheda non ha un driver proprietario utilizzabile, nel repository di ubuntu
<krabador> guest_7711, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_7711
<ubot-it> guest_7711: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Albertino2> Che cosa vuol dire non vede nessuno?
<krabador> Albertino2, non è per te il messaggio
<Albertino2> Scusa
<krabador> figurati
<Albertino2> Comunque, se mi dai una mano
<krabador> Albertino2, che problema c'è ?
<Albertino2> Far funzionare Kobo Aura con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> Albertino2, se collegato che fa?
<cristian_c> kobo aura hd o kobo aura h20?
<Albertino2> Help me
<krabador> si deve installare kobo desktop ereader
<Albertino2> Che differenza c'è?
<krabador> Albertino2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/338186/how-can-i-install-kobo-desktop-on-ubuntu
<Albertino2> Grazie, ora provo
<shez_> salve a tutti
<Albertino2> Ma sul sito si parla di Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<shez_> volevo avere un in formazione relativa al processo org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher qualcun sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> Albertino2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/338186/how-can-i-install-kobo-desktop-on-ubuntu qui no
<krabador> Albertino2, sembra pero' scomparsa proprio l'applicazione kobo desktop eReader, in deb, per ubuntu
<guest_7711> scusatemi quindi io non devo installare nessun driver?come risolvo il problema della qualita scarsa dei video su you tube?
<krabador> Albertino2, http://calibre-ebook.com/
<krabador> guest_7711, potresti mandare il risultato del comando che ti ho indicato prima?
<krabador> guest_7711, con pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_7711
<ubot-it> guest_7711: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_7711> pastebin ho capito mi sono registrato ma qual`e il comando che devo digitare sul terminale?
<Albertino2> Sto tentando, intanto grazie krabador!
<krabador> Albertino2, di niente
<krabador> Albertino2, con il programma calibre sembra andare tutto a posto
<krabador> guest_7711, non serve registrarsi
<krabador> <krabador> guest_7711, sudo lshw -C video
<Albertino2> Scusa, krabador lo carico o eseguo l'ordine sudo ishw....
<krabador> vai sul sito pastebin, incolli il risultato del comando, metti un nome del campo del nome, una cosa qualsiasi, clicchi paste, ed incolli qui, l'indirizzo, nel browser, della pagina dopo aver premuto paste
<krabador> Albertino2, non è per te sudo lshw -C ide
<shez_> sul log di kernel ricevo questo messaggio perchè ? mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<krabador> Albertino2, per te, sudo apt-get install calibre
<Albertino2> Provo e ti faccio sapere, krabador
<guest_7711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8441627/
<krabador> guest_7711, quella scheda è supportata soltanto dal driver opensource , che è quello che stai usando
<krabador> il catalyst supporta dalla hd 5000 in poi
<krabador> amd ragiona cosi'
<guest_7711> scusami ancora ma su you tube se vedo un video a 480p o a 1080p nn mi cambia niente nemmeno si blocca 1 sec x ripartire in fullhd come mai problema con il flash?
<krabador> guest_7711, installa chrome, che dentro ha l'ultima versione di flash , firefox usa l'ultima ufficiale per linux , la 11.2.202.406 , che è indietro rispetto a quella che ha chrome all'interno
<guest_7711> ok provo
<guest_7711> per quanto riguarda i driver audio come posso vedere se e´ tutto ok? perche su 5 casse me ne funyionano 3 e il subwoofer tuba non va.
<krabador> sono collegate tutte perfettamente ?
<krabador> guest_7711, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools
<krabador> guest_7711, manda poi alsamixer , vedi se qualcosa è mutato
<guest_7711> sono tutte integrate nel laptop
<guest_7711> dove scarico alsamixer?
<krabador> guest_7711, col comando che ti ho mandato
<guest_7711> me lo riscrivi qua scusa la mia ignoranza
<krabador> è 8 linee indietro
<shez_> sul log di kernel ricevo questo messaggio perchè ? mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<guest_7711> ho installato il pacchetto ho premuto s per farlo installare ora se vado nell´icona in alto a sinistra la prima e scrivo alsamixer mi da un icona ma se ci premo mi da solo la descrizione da wiki e mi rimanda alla pagina di wiki
<krabador> shez_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-check_exception
<krabador> guest_7711, alsamixer, da terminale
<krabador> guest_7711, ha quest'aspetto http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/images/article259/alsamixer.gif
<guest_7711> ok ci sono
<krabador> guest_7711, se non hai già davanti i livelli della tua periferica audio , premi f6 e selezionala
<guest_7711> mi compare predefinita oppure hda ati sb oppure hda ati hdmi
<guest_7711> e come ultima opzione inserire nome del device
<krabador> manda uno screenshot di predefinita
<krabador> !image | guest_7711
<ubot-it> guest_7711: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> lo screenshot lo fai premendo il tasto stamp
<guest_7711> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/f6AYR8LQfqqgwmJlRKqG
<krabador> guest_7711, andando a destra, che livelli trovi?
<guest_7711> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uzlDd0IETQuqC0R4TCbd
<guest_7711> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SLpyQOUzQtKGmo4k0SLq
<guest_7711> non si puo risolvere?
<guest_7711> krabador grazie mille per il tuo aiuto
<krabador> guest_7711, di niente
<guest_96509> Saluto tutti i lettori e porgo una semplice richiesta di aiuto...non riesco a installare la mia stampante ( canon pixma ip1600) su ubuntu 14.04. Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi??
<jester-> guest_96509: vai sul sito canon e guarda se passano il driver per ubuntu o debian. solitamente un file.deb
<cyberjobe> ciao ragazzi. C'e' qualcuno?
<cyberjobe> Ho appena installato Ubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a settare come risoluzione 3840 x 2160. Infatti ho il pc collegato ad una TV 4k mediante una Geforce GTX650. Ho scaricato l'ultimo driver dal sito della nvidia ma non riesco ad installarlo in quanto è venuto giù un file .run. Scusate l'ignoranza ma come si lancia?
<cyberjobe> Trovato
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti
<guest_96509> no,sul sito non lo passano il driver...
<krabador> guest_96509, per cosa?
<guest_96509> per la stampante...ho chiesto se qualcuno puo' aituarmi ad installare la mia pixma..
<krabador> che stampante?
<guest_96509> pixma ip 1600
<killahop> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | killahop
<ubot-it> killahop: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<killahop> ;)
<killahop> state scaricando la nuova ubuntu?
<killahop> volevo sapere se qualcono l'ha provata
<krabador> quale intendi per "la nuova! ?
<killahop> la alfa
<krabador> la 14.10 è in beta
<krabador> la stabile esce ad ottobre
<killahop> ah è ancora beta
<killahop> e tu l'hai provata?
<krabador> cosa vuoi sapere?
<killahop> volevo sapere un po le novità le tue impressioni ecc.
<krabador> !chat | killahop
<ubot-it> killahop: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<killahop> ah scusate :)
<[SLB]> ciao, qualcuno ha problemi ad utilizzare il microfono integrato con skype 4.3?
<krabador> [SLB], che ubuntu usi?
<[SLB]> 04
<[SLB]> 14.04
<[SLB]> ho installato pulseaudio con pavucontrol, e cambiato la priorità con tsched=0, adesso riesco a sentire l'audio ma il mic integrato non va
<[SLB]> ps. il mic funziona in altri programmi, come ad esempio guvcview
<krabador> [SLB], pulseaudio è già in 14.04
<krabador> se selezioni correttamente il microfono di default dalle impostazioni audio di sistema
<krabador> apri skype
<[SLB]> con la versione vecchia di skype andava bene
<krabador> e vai a controllare cosa c'è tra le opzioni audio come sono settate uscite ed entrate
<[SLB]> sì, già fatto, anche verificato da pavucontrol
<[SLB]> effettuando la chiamata di test, così ché il controllo volume compaia in pavucontrol, ma niente da fare
<[SLB]> penso serva un workaround per l'ultimo skype, ma non trovo niente in giro
<gabriele> scusate, sto provando a lanciare un programma, ci clicco sopra e non succede nulla, provo da terminale ed è come se non volesse partire, che posso fare?
<gabriele> il terminale non da alcun errore, è come se fosse bloccato senza andare avanti
<jester-> che roba è
<gabriele> jester-: frets on fire
<gabriele> così si chiama
<jester-> gabriele: da repo?
<gabriele> jester-: ya
<jester-> gabriele: non c'è l'icona di avvio?
<gabriele> jester-: si
<gabriele> jester-: ma non parte nulla
<jester-> gabriele: se scrivi fretsonfire  nel terminale?
<gabriele> jester-: come detto prima, non accade nulla, ed il terminale nn va avanti
<jester-> gabriele: prova con fretsonfire-game
<gabriele> jester-: comando non trovato
<jester-> gabriele: dpkg -l | grep fretsonfire e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8443894/
<[SLB]> prova fretsonfire<tab><tab> e vedi quali comandi hai a disposizione
<jester-> gabriele: terminale non da errore o indicazioni?
<gabriele> jester-: nulla
<gabriele> [SLB]: ripete fretsonfire
<jester-> prova come ti ha scritto [SLB]
<gabriele> jester-: la risposta dopo tab tab è: fretsonfire
<[SLB]> non trova fretsonfire-game pur essendo installato?
<[SLB]> hm
<gabriele> jester-: ho capito il problema
<gabriele> [SLB]: ho trovato
<gabriele> io in pratica ho jack come server audio, e finchè non ho detto di prendersi anche "fretsonfire" il programma non partiva
<[SLB]> ah eheh
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-28
<ivanrm> salve
<ivanrm> volevo sapere se posso ridimensionare l hd ? levando spazio a winz
<ivanrm> qualcuno puo dirmi solo se è possibile ridimensionare l hd?
<traba> ciao chi mi aiuta a far funzionare lo scanner epson?
<traba> la stampante funziona..
<traba> un grande qui qualche giorno fa mi aveva fatto fare un passaggio da terminale poi scaricare i driver
<traba> nn ricordo i passaggi..ah sono imbranato!!!
<ivanrm> traba stai scrivendo su troppe righe si chiama flood
<shez_> salve, ho dei problemi con la configurazione di postfix su ubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ivanrm> traba, aspetta che rientra il grande allora
<traba> ahahah
<traba> tu nn sai aiutarmi???
<ivanrm> io sono piccolo
<ivanrm> traba, vai su ubuntu-it-chat
<traba> ma diventi grande anche tu
<traba> ok grazie
<oniott> Buongiorno
<oniott> carina la nuova interfaccia
<oniott> ho un problema con lamp in ubuntu server
<marcus90> ciao mi servirebbe una mano, il pc si blocca dopo la sospensione e non mi permette di inserire la password. Ho ubuntu 14.04
<oniott> ho seguito una guida probabilmente vecchia e mi ha installato lamp vecchia versione vorrei disinstallarlo e reinstallare la versione nuova
<oniott> nessuno che puo aiutarmi ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<oniott> giorno
<shez_> qualcuno sa indicarmi la documentazione per la configurazione di postfix in ubuntu 14.04?
<oniott> ho trovato questo per disinstallare secondo voi puo andare bene ?
<oniott> sudo apt-get remove apache2-mpm-prefork mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql
<shez_>  qualcuno sa indicarmi la documentazione per la configurazione di postfix in ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> shez_, dovrebbe esserci una pagina wiki
<shez_> cristian_c di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> shez_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail
<shez_> cristian_c questa può fungere? http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/postfix.html
<cristian_c> shez_, mi sembra antecedente
<shez_> cristian_c, ok grazie ora leggo questa.
<markofederici> ciao a tutti , c è qualcuno che mi possa spiegare una cosa su come installare lubuntu?
<guest_20699> da un po di mesi uso Xubuntu. Navigavo con un modem Alice ma ora si é rotto.Uso un tp link ma al contrario di ubuntu che basta inserire la password con xubuntu devo inserire tutti i parametri.ieri li ho inseriti e funzionava ma ora non ne vuole proprio funzionare
<vice_> come faccio x cancellare la lista server?
<vice_> di ubuntu+
<jester-> vice_: cioè?
<vice_> ciao buona domenica
<jester-> spiega lista server
<vice_> file / connetti al server /lista server
<jester-> non uso unity
<vice_> :(
<vice_> cosa usi?
<vice_> chi mi puo aiutare a capire in che percorso viene salvato lindirizzo?
<vice_> in rete cè connetti al server
<enzotib> vice_, .config/nautilus/server
<enzotib> scusa, servers (con la s finale)
<vice_> ok adesso provo, stavo leggendo il manuale ma non trovo nulla
<vice_> config/nautilus/servers: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> vice_, c'è il punto davanti a config
<vice_> sto leggendo questo :
<vice_> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html
<krabador> vice_, /home/utente/.config/nautilus/servers
<vice_> kebra.. ciao
<vice_> ho 3 file li dentro.. cancello tutto o solo server?
<vice_> kabrador... sorry
<vice_> susa
<vice_> krabador
<vice_> oggi non so scrivere...
<vice_> dai fratello... lo sai che sono pasticcione
<vice_> che mi dici dei 3 file che ci sono dentro la cartella
<simone> Ciao
<vice_> accels   servers    desktop-metadata
<vice_> ciao simo
<simone> ciao vice
<simone> non ho mai usato ubuntu. Uso da una decina d'anni OSX
<simone> ora per necessità vorrei riutilizzare un pc un po' datato ma secondo me ancora usabile...almeno non con windows
<jester-> simone: lubuntu se datato
<simone> è un asus con pentium dual core
<simone> esattamente un asus serie f9
<vice_> quanta ram ha?
<simone> 2 gb
<jester-> simone: prova live xubuntu 64 bit
<jester-> se dual core è
<vice_> jester- con 2 giga potrebbe provare ad installare ubuntu a 32bit..
<jester-> simone: c'è di molto peggio
<jester-> vice_: cpu è a 64
<simone> ubuntu l'ho scaricato
<vice_> jester-  ma la 64 richiede 3 gb
<jester-> simone: ti fai cd o usb e la provi
<simone> non so come creare una usb rebootable da macosx
<jester-> tenendo presente che da dvd è lenta assai
<jester-> un po meno da usb
<vice_> simo  la mobo ti da l'avvio da usb  ?
<simone> su questo pc il vecchio sistema operativo è piantato
<jester-> simone: usa dd
<simone> fa per partire ma poi si riavvia
<vice_> io gli consiglierei di provare ad installarlo direttamente ed usarlo come pc un paio di giorni... x capire come va
<simone> vorrei fare una partizione, già che ci sono vorrei recuperare qualche dato
<simone> e poi braserei la vecchia partizione
<jester-> simone: da live
<simone> dd...sta per ?
<jester-> poi con usa tutto il disco si arrangia lui a brasare
<vice_> simo io ti consiglio di copiarli in un disco esterno
<jester-> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<vice_> buon pranzo a tutti :)
<jester-> simone: il fatto è che osx nomina le partizioni diversamente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/ImmagineIso
<simone> sto guardando il tuo link
<simone> io ho scaricato l'ultma versione a 64bit
<jester-> simone: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<simone> è corretta, o meglio la 32 ?
<jester-> c'è anche per mac
<jester-> simone: se core2 64 bit è
<simone> ok
<krabador> se hai meno di 4gb RAM , vai pure con la 32
<simone> sto provando ad usare unetbooting
<simone> per questioni di performance?
<balumonster> salve a tutti
<balumonster> remix_tj: ciao, ti ricordi che l'altro giorno avevo chiesto aiuto per installare ubuntu con raid 1?
<remix_tj> balumonster: si
<remix_tj> come è andata?
<balumonster> non ho ancora fatto niente
<balumonster> mi è venuta un'idea, ma volevo prima chiedere
<balumonster> in pratica, prendo un altro hhd e ci installo ubuntu sopra
<balumonster> dovrebbe funzionare teoricamente?
<remix_tj> si se usi un terzo hdd non hai i problemi del raid
<remix_tj> però potrebbe darti fastidio comunque
<balumonster> in che modo?
<remix_tj> perchè l'installazione di grub potrebbe andare sui dischi in raid e magari non si installa
<remix_tj> oppure magari si installa ma fa problemi con il riconoscimento degli altri OS installati
<remix_tj> o magari non ti parte neanche windows, mah!
<balumonster> :/
<balumonster> remix_tj: anche se faccio il partizionamento manuale, grub va per i fatti suoi?
<remix_tj> grub va sull'hd principale
<remix_tj> quello che identifica come primario e da dove si fa boot
<michela> buongiorno, nn riesco ad aprire HD WM SmartWare .. come posso fare perfavore ?
<jester-> michela: che sarebbe?
<michela> un ard disk esterno
<michela> hard
<jester-> michela: cioè non lo leggi?
<jester-> michela: normale hd?
<michela> si, protetto da password
<jester-> michela: quindi criptato?
<michela> non mi da la possibilità di inserire la password, vedo solo cartelle con file strani
<michela> si
<jester-> michela: se criptato da wizoz non penso ci sia verso
<michela> quindi nn posso più vedere foto e video salvati ?
<gabriele> ragazzi, esiste un tasto stile "windows" ? Ho bisogno di un tasto che mi ridia il controllo del desktop mentre c'è aperta un'applicazione a schermo intero
<jester-> michela: bisognerebbe sapere che tipo di crypt è
<jester-> gabriele: cioè quello da cliccare e chiude tutto?
<gabriele> jester-: non deve chiudere, deve minimizzare
<michela> nn ne ho idea purtroppo... dovrò tornare a windows :-( ?
<jester-> gabriele: eh in kde c'è l'add on
<jester-> non so in unity & o
<gabriele> jester-: come si chiama?
<jester-> gabriele: aggiungi oggetti mostra desktop
<gabriele> jester-: io il mostra desktop ce l'ho
<gabriele> jester-: il problema è che mentre ho l'applicazione a schermo intero attiva non so come richiamare il "mostra desktop"
<jester-> se la barra è coperta mi pare logico
<jester-> a meno di avere un doppio schermo
<ExPBoy> prova con alt+tab
<gabriele> jester-: allora non riesco a farmi capire...
<jester-> gabriele: ??
<ExPBoy> gabriele, alt+tab e scegli mostra scrivania
<gabriele> ExPBoy: provato ma non va
<ExPBoy> allora non soi cosa vuoi
<jester-> ExPBoy: EH
<ExPBoy> già
<gabriele> jester-: mentre sono con un'applicazione a schermo intero è logico che non vedo nulla della scrivania. Il punto sta proprio qui, riuscire a rientrare nel desktop minimizzando l'app
<michela> come il tasto home d iphone
<gabriele> michela: come in qualsiasi altro sistema al mondo...esatto
<gabriele> non posso credere che non si possa fare
<jester-> gabriele: si come giocare al lotto, come cazzo si vince?
<michela> non lo so io mi dispiace
<gabriele> jester-: non capisco
<jester-> gabriele: osx ha le app che mandi il cursore in alto e fai tutto
<jester-> piati un mac
<gabriele> jester-: se è pre questo anche androi ha il tasto "home"
<gabriele> android
<gabriele> ed android non mi sembra un apple....
<gabriele> ma sai bene che ha il kernel linux
<jester-> gabriele: android è un fork mal riuscito di ios
<gabriele> jester-: si, con kernel linux.
<gabriele> ed ubuntu guarda caso monta lo stesso kernel
<jester-> kernel linux o no è un fork
<krabador> gabriele , bravo , non qui per favore
<krabador> !chat | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> gabriele: non sempre è possibile fare ciò che si desidera
<michela> jester scusami ma nn c'è nessuna possibilità per me ? ho bisogno d aprire l hard disk :-(
<gabriele> krabador: io non ho iniziato un bel niente...è jester- che consiglia un mac
<jester-> uno script ollegato a scorciatoia tastiera a sapere le stringa
<gabriele> io ho solo chiesto una cosa ben precisa inerente al canale in cui mi trovo
<gabriele> se non sapete rispondere non rispondetemi
<ExPBoy> .
<jester-> gabriele: se vuoi fare polemica hai sbagliato canale
<gabriele> jester-: continui a farla tu. Come vedi.
<jester-> gabriele: sei OT
<ikonia> this is italian correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/8447526/
<jester-> vai in chat
<gabriele> jester-: prego cortesemente, di non rispondermi se non si è in grado. Grazie. Non intasiamo la chat. Risponderanno altri.
<jester-> ikonia: it is spanish
<krabador> gabriele , se non hai avuto la risposta che cercavi, non frignare
<gabriele> krabador: continui a far polemica.
<jester-> ikonia: and friend Smurai?
<ExPBoy> hihi
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> may not be then
<ikonia> jester-: he's still being a problem
<jester-> gabriele: questo canale tratta problemi di sistema operativo per il resto e le fisime c'è la chat
<krabador> gabriele , se non hai avuto la risposta che cercavi, non frignare
<jester-> ikonia: ban the first 3 ip namber
<gabriele> jester-: d'accordo. grazie lo stesso
<[SLB]> sigh
<gabriele> krabador: continui a far polemica, disturbando il canale
<ikonia> jester-: he's still banned, don't worry
<krabador> gabriele , se non hai avuto la risposta che cercavi, non frignare
<ikonia> he can't get in
<jester-> ikonia:  /ban $x:*samurai*
<gabriele> krabador: continui a far polemica
<krabador> gabriele , se non hai avuto la risposta che cercavi, non frignare
<[SLB]> vi siete alluppati raga
<gabriele> krabador: continui a far polemica
<krabador> gabriele , se non hai avuto la risposta che cercavi, non frignare
<ikonia> jester-: he's already banned, don't worry
<gabriele> krabador: non capisco perchè continui a fare il coglione
<jester-> ikonia:  just yesterday he has tied again
<gabriele> krabador: forse così ci capiamo meglio.
<[SLB]> io non capisco chi è più troll
<jester-> krabador: ignora per piacere
<gabriele> qualcuno gentilmente sa dirmi se esiste un tasto stile windows su ubuntu?
<enzotib> gabriele, che significa "un tasto stile windows"?
<gabriele> enzotib: mi spiego meglio. Quando apro un'applicazione a schermo intero, ho bisogno di ritornare al desktop mentre questa applicazione continua ad essere attiva
<gabriele> enzotib: seppur minimizzata, ma attiva
<enzotib> gabriele, che applicazione?
<gabriele> enzotib: nexuiz
<enzotib> gabriele, DE?
<gabriele> enzotib: xfce
<enzotib> gabriele, faccio qualche prova
<gabriele> enzotib: grazie mille
<enzotib> gabriele, quindi xubuntu
<gabriele> enzotib: si
<enzotib> gabriele, vabbè, rinuncio, volevo provare a installare sto programma, ma sono 500MB e ci sta una vita
<gabriele> enzotib: ahahah prova con un altro programma
<gabriele> enzotib: magari è lo stesso
<enzotib> gabriele, mi serve qualcosa di simile, perché le finestre normali, anche a full screen, di sicuro rispondono a qualcosa tipo "riduci a icona" che è Alt-F9
<enzotib> mentre un gioco non so se rispetta l'indicazione del window manager
<gabriele> prova un altro gioco da pochi mb
<gabriele> enzotib: no infatti non la rispetta per niente
<enzotib> Alt-Space fa qualcosa?
<gabriele> enzotib: prova frets on fire
<gabriele> enzotib: no, alt-space nada
<gabriele> enzotib: oppure possiamo provare ad aggirare il problema.
<gabriele> enzotib: ti spiego di cosa ho bisogno
<gabriele> enzotib: in pratica ho jack come server audio principale, ma nel pannello di controllo di pulseaudio è flaggato "audio stereo analogico" in uscita
<guest_72989> Salve a tutti
<gabriele> enzotib: premessa: e deve stare così, perchè per determinate impostazioni mi serve che sia flaggato questo.
<enzotib> noooo! ancora jack!
<guest_72989> Chi può darmi una mano con Kobo Aura?
<gabriele> enzotib: se apro i giochi invece deve essere flaggato in uscita (jack sink)
<gabriele> enzotib: io ho escogitato una soluzione molto spartana ma che ha funzionato
<enzotib> !qualcuno | guest_72989
<ubot-it> guest_72989: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> gabriele, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979897
<guest_72989> giusto, non riesco a iniziarlo
<gabriele> enzotib: ovvero lancio il programma da terminale facendolo precedere da :pacmd set-default-sink jack_out
<gabriele> cristian_c: ho già provato, nada
<cristian_c> gabriele, ?
<krabador> guest_72989, sudo apt-get install calibre
<gabriele> enzotib: però vorrei che quando esco, mi ritorna quello che io ho di default
<enzotib> gabriele, e quindi, come si lega questa alla domanda di prima?
<guest_72989> krabador, già fatto ma quando collego dobo al pc mi chiede di iniziarlo
<enzotib> iniziarlo?
<cristian_c> iniziazione
<enzotib> un rito di iniziazione?
<gabriele> enzotib: no questo è per aggirare il problema, il volevo minimizzare la finestra del gioco per andare a fare questo cambiamento di "flag" mentre il gioco era in esecuzione, perchè le applicazioni in esecuzione sono visualizzate sul pannello di pulseaudio, ed io posso sceglier quale uscita dargli
<krabador> guest_72989, e se gli dici di si, che dice?
<gabriele> cristian_c: ho già provato quella combinazione di tasti, ma nulla
<enzotib> gabriele, e se fai uno script con tre comandi? pacmd; gioco; pacmd
<cristian_c> gabriele, ctrl+alt+d?
<cristian_c> gabriele, con quante applicazioni?
<gabriele> enzotib: esatto, il problema è che non conosco il terzo comando
<enzotib> uhm, this is strange
<gabriele> enzotib: e non so nemmeno come fare per dirgli: quando chiudo nexuiz, allora fai questo
<guest_72989> Scusate, ho installato Calibre, collego Kobo al pc e Kobo mi chiede di connettermi con il sito kobosetup.
<gabriele> cristian_c: si esatto, in che senso con quanto applicazioni?
<gabriele> quante*
<cristian_c> gabriele, non si capisce che devi fare
<cristian_c> come al solito
<enzotib> gabriele, comincia a fare questa prova: nexuix; date
<enzotib> gabriele, così vediamo se rilascia subito il terminale oppure no
<gabriele> cristian_c: aspetta, ora ti spiego bene.
<guest_72989> Ho provato a scaricare un libro, fatto, ma non riesco a aprire Kobo, il libro lo vedo solo sul pc, aprendo Kobo come fosse una chiavetta.
<cristian_c> gabriele, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> guest_72989, puoi postare una schermata?
<gabriele> enzotib: niente da fare, si blocca
<enzotib> gabriele, in che senso, spiega meglio
<gabriele> cristian_c: ho bisogno, mentre sono dentro un gioco a schermo intero, di tornare sul desktop senza chiudere l'app
<cristian_c> gabriele, e cosa c'entra pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> o jack
<gabriele> enzotib: nel senso che se non flaggo quella uscita audio, si blocca il gioco
<guest_72989> cristian_c, che vuol dire?
<enzotib> gabriele, ok, allora pacmd opzioni; nexuix; date
<enzotib> gabriele, mi serve solo di sapere se torna subito al terminale ad eseguire date oppure no
<cristian_c> guest_72989, uno screenshot
<cristian_c> guest_72989, una foto del desktop
<gabriele> enzotib: provo
<gabriele> enzotib: no non ci torna
<krabador> oppure gioco in finestra massimizzata ma non fullscreen
<enzotib> gabriele, quindi date lo stampa solo dopo che chiudi il gioco, corretto?
<krabador> alt enter
<enzotib> krabador, le provi tutte?
<krabador> con frets on fire funziona
<krabador> da xfce 4.8
<enzotib> krabador, io sto cercando una soluzione automatizzata, dato che il cambio di finestra è un ripiego, secondo me
<guest_72989> cristian_c, abbi pazienza; ho installato Calibre, funziona, sono riusciuto a scaricare per prova un libro su Kobo Aura. Il problema è che se cerco di aprire autonomamente Kobo Aura non riesco, mi chiede sempre di collegarmi al sito kobosetup dove si lavora soltanto con mac e w
<gabriele> enzotib: non so quale risultato debba dare date, però penso di si
<gabriele> enzotib: si, ho verificato
<gabriele> enzotib: lo stampa
<enzotib> gabriele, che lo stampa d'accordo
<cristian_c> guest_72989, serve perlomeno una foto, altrimenti non si va avanti
<cristian_c> con i messaggi
<enzotib> gabriele, ma ho usate "date" proprio perché dall'ora, compresi i secondi, puoi capire se lo ha fatto dopo che il gioco si è chiuso o appena dopo che il gioco è iniziato
<enzotib> gabriele, alcuni programmi vanno in background automaticamente, voglio capire se questo è uno di quelli
<guest_72989> cristian_c, lascia perdere, grazie lo stesso.
<gabriele> enzotib: riprovo e ti dico
<gabriele> enzotib: lo stampa alla fine
<gabriele> enzotib: dopo che esco dal gioco
<cristian_c> guest_72989, dovessi tornare per lo stesso problema, posta una schermata che mostri a tutti cosa accade
<enzotib> gabriele, ok, quindi ricapitoliamo, tu vuoi impostare un sink prima che parte il gioco e rimettere un altro sink quando finisce, giusto?
<guest_72989> cristian_c non esiste una schermata, il problema è che kobo non si lascia aprire se non ho come os wind o mac.
<gabriele> enzotib: exactly
<enzotib> gabriele, il problema è che non conosci il nome di uno dei due
<gabriele> enzotib: esatto
<enzotib> gabriele, pacmd list-sinks ti è di aiuto?
<enzotib> anche pacmd list-sinks | grep name
<cristian_c> guest_72989, ah, quindi la schermata è sul kobo?
<cristian_c> guest_72989, però ho letto una cosa
<cristian_c> guest_72989, in pratica, non credo che basti scaricare i'e-book, ma serve anche renderlo compatibile con il kobo, anche se kobo digerisce e-book esterni rispetto al kindle
<guest_72989> cristian_c kobo, una volta acceso, nonostante io sia riuscito a scaricare un libro per prova, chiede di collegarsi al sito che ho detto prima. Non è che non riesco a leggere il libro, non riesco a, come dire, sbloccarlo.
<cristian_c> guest_72989, mi puoi copiare l'intero messaggio restituito dal kobo?
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma che c'entra con Ubuntu?
<guest_72989> Mantieni il tuo eReader connesso e utilizza un browser per scaricare Kobo Descktop da www.dobosetup.com
<guest_72989> Non mi da altre alternative
<gabriele> enzotib: forse è questo? alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo
<gabriele> enzotib: no, niente da fare, te lo posto
<cristian_c> guest_72989, puoi spiegare esattamente cos'hai fatto con calibre?
<cristian_c> passo dopo passo, in dettaglio
<gabriele> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8448314/
<guest_72989> Allora, lo ho scaricato; ho provato a scaricare un libro, fatto, se collego Kobo al pc Ubuntu lo vede come chiavetta e apro tranquillamente il libro.  E fin qui tutto a posto. Tieni presente che è un Kobo nuovo. Stacco tutto, provo a leggere il libro che è già su Kobo, ma lui chiede, senza altre possibilità, di collegarsi ad internet, tramite wifi
<guest_72989> o tramite usb. Fine della storia, non riesco a bypassarlo.
<cristian_c> guest_72989, beh, io ho letto altro
<cristian_c> in che formato è l'e-book?
<guest_72989> cristian_c non è che non riesco ad aprire l'e-book, non riesco a ad avviare kobo perchè pretende la connessione al sito di cui prima, ma il programma previsto per kobo è solo per wind e mac.
<cristian_c> guest_72989, ma l'hai scaricato con calibre?
<cristian_c> tipo apri calibre, selezioni l'ebook, connetti il kobo al pc
<cristian_c> e poi fai qualcosa in calibre?
<guest_72989> si e vedo il libro, ma se apro kobo autonomamente lui chiede di connettermi a kobosetup e non alternative, non si schioda da questa alternativa
<cristian_c> guest_72989, quindi cos'hai fatto in calibre, _esattamente_?
<guest_72989> non capisco
<cristian_c> figuriamoci noi
<guest_72989> allora il priblema non è calibre ma kobo,
<guest_72989> lui ti obbliga, la prima volta che lo accendi, a collegarti a kobosetup per funzionare
<UwU> Salve a tutti
<UwU> non sapevo esistesse una chat
<UwU> con chi posso parlare?
<cristian_c> guest_72989, immagino, ma calibre dovrebbe permettere di evitare in qualche modo questo problema
<cristian_c> guest_72989, ma non hai ancora spiegato come hai utilizzato calibre
<guest_72989> cristian_c grazie lo stesso, non ci capiamo. Saluti
<cristian_c> guest_72989, beh, se la prossima volta lo spieghi, è meglio
<guest_72989> ciao e grazie
<gabriele> enzotib: riavvio e torno
<b00k3r> sera
<guestGiuno> Ohilà!
<guestGiuno> C'è nessuno?
<guest_98280> Salve. Lubunbtu si blocca continuamente: righe colorate grosse quasi orizzontali. Computer Compaq Presario 1 gb di RAM
<cristian_c> guest_98280, scheda video?
<cristian_c> guest_98280, anche in live? Hai appena installato?
<guest_98280> si me lo fa anche in live
<guest_98280> ho installato più volte. non so come sia la scheda video. il monitor è un vecchio monitor di quelli ingombranti >:-)
<cristian_c> beh, installando più volte non otterrai risultati
<cristian_c> guest_98280, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> guest_98280, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | guest_98280
<ubot-it> guest_98280: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_98280> visto. Ho pensato che si trattasse di qualkche errore per qualche pacchetto. ma di fatto ... hai ragione ...
<guest_98280> Ispci -k
<guest_98280> mi dice comenado non trovato
<guest_98280> il mio è Lubuntu
<guest_98280> 14.4
<cristian_c> guest_98280, digita bene
<guest_98280> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
<guest_98280>  Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a4d
<guest_98280> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<guest_98280>  Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a4d
<guest_98280> 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)
<casperino> salve a tutti esistono alternative al software dnscrypt per ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> casperino, che devi fare?
<casperino> criptare il traffico dns
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<casperino> profilattico
<cristian_c> lol
<casperino> qualcuno senza troppi lol ed un po piu di cortesia?
<Python_96>  ragazzi se io compro questo tablet: http://www.amazon.it/Asus-Google-1B064A-Tablet-Computer/dp/B00A26TUIK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411924517&sr=8-1&keywords=google+nexus+7 posso installare ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !tablet | Python_96
<ubot-it> Python_96: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<cristian_c> è del 2012 quello nel link
<cristian_c> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<cristian_c> Python_96, l'os comunque è ancora pienamente in sviluppo, ti conviene aspettare
<[SLB]> io ho provato ubuntu sul nexus 4 l'anno scorso, inusabile, l'ho tolto dopo 5 minuti. adesso non so se sia cambiato molto da allora
<guest_28986> non mi funziona il wi fi sony vaio
<guest_28282> Ciao, io ho scaricato la Sio di Ubuntu per testarlo su una macchina virtuale, ma dopo tutto arrivo ad una schermata tipo promp comandi, come faccio partire ubuntu?
<barrnet> giorno
<barrnet> penso di aver fatto una cazzata: dopo aver fallito un downgrade da debian testing a debian stable (si è spento il pc a metà downgrade, non riuscivo manco a connettermi via ehternet)
<barrnet> ci ho installato sopra xubuntu 14.04
<barrnet> nell'installer non ho formattato le partizioni di debian per recuperare la home e ho dato nell'installazione un altro utente
<barrnet> il sistema sembra funzionare, ho pure le vecchie home... solo che ho notato che i file in /etc/ non ne sono usciti molto bene... il sources.list di apt è uscito una fusione tra quello di debian e quello di ubuntu
<krabador> barrnet, salva quello che ti serve, ed installa formattando la /
<krabador> e già che ci sei, fai una home separata
<barrnet> i backup li avrei anche, ma volevo sapere se c'era qualche speranza lol
<krabador> lol?
<barrnet> del tipo: se nuclearizzo tutte le configurazioni in /etc che succede? si ricreano al reboot o sminchio tutto? xD
<krabador> evita di usare una franken-buntui
<barrnet> ha perfino conservato il kernel patchato per debian
<krabador> barrnet, non hai ancora riavviato?
<barrnet> se lo avvio parte tipo a 800*600 e freeza tutto xD
<barrnet> si, ho riavviato
<barrnet> il fatto è che "pare" funzionare °-°
<barrnet> ad ogni modo questa installazione entra di diritto come barzelletta sul forum, è la figlia illegittima di ubuntu e debian <.<'
<barrnet> e visto che ubuntu è figlia di debian, si aprono incesti peggio della bibbia lol
<vale12> buonasera a tutti, ragazzi. Vorrei chiedervi una mano ad installare un programma Linuxband, non capisco come si fa.
<barrnet> ciao, hai già controllato se è disponibile dei repo di ubuntu? :3
<vale12> no, a dir la verità!!
<krabador> vale12, chiedi aiuto prima di sapere se hai un problema?
<krabador> vale12, apri il software center, e cerca li il tuo software
<barrnet> cercando su google sembra che sia disponibile in ubuntu studio
<krabador> se non c'è , consulta le risorse web ufficiali del software in questione?
<barrnet> forse dovresti aggiungerne i repo
<krabador> senza punto interrogativo
<krabador> barrnet, ma anche no
<vale12> no, non c'è. Il problema è che il file ha un'estensione .sh. Ho provato a seguire l'installazione ma non riesco ad installarlo
<barrnet> sul sito sono disponibili i sorgenti, da dove lo hai scaricato il file .sh?
<[SLB]> prova chmod +x file.sh && ./file.sh
<krabador> vale12, consulta le risorse ufficiali del software
<barrnet> http://linuxband.org/documentation.html
<krabador> vale12, per sapere se ci sono dipendenze
<[SLB]> dice che si deve compilare, non so che sh fosse
<barrnet> è un tar.gz, contiene dei sorgenti
<barrnet> una volta soddisfatte tutte le dipendenze puoi compilarlo ed installarlo
<vale12> si, quello l'ho scaricato ed estratto i files i home
<barrnet> segui il link che ti ho dato, è la documentazione ufficiale
<vale12> ah ok, quindi devo installare prima tutte le dipendenze. Ora provo.
<barrnet> dovresti già avere tutto tranne MMA
<barrnet> installa quello prima di installare linuxband
<vale12> ah ok
<barrnet> uhm, i kernel si rimuovono via apt o posso zapparli a mano dalla loro cartella?
<[SLB]> apt
<krabador> barrnet, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<barrnet> e poi li purgo, chiaro
<barrnet> dimenticavo che dpkg può listare tutti i pacchetti installati :D
<krabador> !chat | barrnet
<ubot-it> barrnet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[SLB]> anche autoremove, o togli gli eventuali header a mano sempre via apt
<barrnet> chiedere come rimuovere un kernel mi pare "supporto a ubuntu" ç_ç
<barrnet> uhm
<barrnet> non me lo trova
<barrnet> ho solo il 3.13 di ubuntu 14.04
<barrnet> ma al bot posso selezionare ancora il 3.14
<vale12> ragazzi, scusate, continuo a non capire. Scarico mma.orig.tar.gz, lo apro e vado su file install. Lo apro ma non capisco come installarlo. Scusatemi
<barrnet> a sto punto lo cancello a mano dalla cartella /boot?
<barrnet> non devi aprirlo
<[SLB]> ma esiste o è fantasma? se update-grub non ha aggiornato grub, può esserci qualsiasi cosa scritta là
<barrnet> apri un terminale e vai, con il comando cd, nella cartella dei sorgenti
<barrnet> poi dai ./compile
<barrnet> e se termina senza errori dai make
<vale12> ora provo
<barrnet> finito anche quello dai make install ed hai finito
<barrnet> uhm, update-grub dovrebbe già averlo dato l'installazione di ubuntu
<barrnet> infatti mi appare avviabile ubuntu, non debian
<barrnet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8450756/ <-- infatti con update-grub lo trova O.o
<barrnet> ok, cancellati fisicamente i file da /boot e mo non li trova più, perfetto u.u
<barrnet> (ovviamente ho ridato update-grub)
<krabador> barrnet, fa un blog
<barrnet> ho già un sito web lol
<krabador> ecco, aggiorna gli sviluppi li
<[SLB]> chissà se sono rimasti files orfani qua e là
<vale12> vabbè, niente da fare. Purtroppo non sono un esperto. Mi arrangio da solo.
<barrnet> file orfani? dove?
<[SLB]> non so, cancellando solo i kernel probabilmente è rimasto qualcosa in giro, moduli e librerie
<[SLB]> può anche darsi di no
<barrnet> un kernel non dovrebbe avere librerie, credo.. e non sono kernel compilati, dovrebbero quindi risiedere in un solo file
<barrnet> ad ogni modo: # apt-get install orfanotrofio
<barrnet> scherzi a parte, posso cercare con find se è rimasto qualcosa
<[SLB]> non so, ma un dpkg -l | grep ^rc lo farei comunque
<barrnet> in dpkg non figura xD
<[SLB]> eheh
<barrnet> find ha finito, non c'è nulla nel filesystem che comprenda "3.14"
<[SLB]> bene
<zappo_> ciao a tutti dove trovo le sorgenti software in ubuntu 14-04? devo installare i drivers per la scheda grafica
<krabador> zappo_, quale scheda?
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti
<wuolfit> belli e brutti
<krabador> zappo_, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wuolfit> avrei una domanda c`e` qualcuno che puo` aiutarmi?
<zappo_> krabador, ho installato ubuntu 14-04 ma non mi riconosce il monitor non riesco a impostare la risoluzione giusta
<krabador> wuolfit, chiedi
<krabador> zappo_, rispondi, per favore?
<zappo_> krabador, si sono molto lento arrivo
<zappo_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8450924/
<wuolfit> allora ho un amico che ha un vecchio pc che vorrebbe riesumare ed e` per questo che gli ho consigliato di installare linux ma mi chiedeva se per tale sistema esistono giochi equivalenti a cradle of rome o cradle of persia
<krabador> wuolfit, google
<wuolfit> sono giochi simi a same game o swell foop ma che hanno come sfondo o argomento vari sfondi di citta` del passato
<krabador> zappo_, hai finito l'installazione?
<zappo_> krabador, si
<krabador> zappo_, hai grub in avvio?
<zappo_> krabador, si
<wuolfit> si krabador ho provato con google ma senza risultati soddisfacenti
<wuolfit> o meglio senza risultati
<wuolfit> perche` lui non vuole giocarci online ma installarli senza l`utilizzo di wine
<krabador> allora, appena hai grub, premi il tasto "e" , aggiungi nomodeset , vicino a quiet splash, poi premi f10
<krabador> zappo_, e vedi come va
<krabador> !chat | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wuolfit> ok cambio canale grazie per l`aiuto
<zappo_> krabador, grub è quella schermata viola quando avvi il pc?
<krabador> zappo_, rispondi si , e non sao cos'è?
<krabador> zappo_, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<zappo_> krabador, pensavo di saperlo
<zappo_> krabador, si ok mi appare quando accendo il pc
<krabador> perfetto, fa quanto di cui prima
<zappo_> krabador, ok grazie
<zappo_> krabador, mi dice comando non trovato.
<krabador> zappo_, dove?
<zappo_> krabador, nel grub
<krabador> dove l'hai messo?
<krabador> ti sei assicurato di metterlo a fianco a quiet splash?
<krabador> zappo_, siccome non è una modifica permanente, ma solo per la sessione che stai per caricare, cancella quiet splash e scrivi proprio nomodeset al posto loro
<krabador> poi f10
<zappo_> krabador, io non ho mai usato il grub l'ho sritto dentro la schermata in fondo alla pagina
<zappo_> krabador, non ho trovato quiet splash
<krabador> zappo_, hai visto male
<krabador> ed hai fatto peggio
<krabador> zappo_, riprova
<zappo_> krabador, ok
<krabador> zappo_, <zappo_> krabador, nel grub   <zappo_> krabador, io non ho mai usato il grub l'ho sritto dentro la schermata in fondo alla pagina
<krabador> sicuro di sentirti bene?
<zappo_> krabador, non hai un piano B? per un dilettante?
<krabador> zappo_, si, fargli leggere parecchia documentazione
<krabador> sul sistema operativo che si sta accingendo ad usare
<zappo_> krabador, fantastico
<krabador> !wiki | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> zappo_, manda xrandr
<krabador> !pastebin | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8451095/
<krabador> zappo_, che ubuntu e 32 o 64 bit?
<zappo_> krabador, 32 questo pc potrebbe supportare il 64?
<krabador> zappo_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> ma che versione di ubuntu ?
<zappo_> krabador, 14-04
<krabador> zappo_, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_i386.deb
<krabador> scarica questo, appena hai fatto, vai con il terminale dove l'hai installato
<zappo_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8451118/
<krabador> mandi sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_i386.deb || apt-get -yf install
<krabador> zappo_, si , puo' andare anche a 64
<krabador> ma se non hai piu' di 4 gb di ram non ha molto senso
<[SLB]> io ho un netbook con scheda farlocca intel, i drivers li ha presi da solo, hm
<krabador> [SLB], succede
<[SLB]> :s
<[SLB]> ora che ci penso, non faccio mai la differenza ma in effetti ubuntu ricordo che non li trovò, mentre lubuntu sì
<zappo_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8451136/
<krabador> zappo_, abbi pazienza, ma
<krabador> <krabador> scarica questo, appena hai fatto, vai con il terminale dove l'hai installato
<krabador> sei andato con il terminale, nella cartella in cui l'hai installato?
<krabador> *scaricato
<krabador> dove l'hai scaricato
<zappo_> krabador, l'ho scaricato dall'ubuntu sofware center
<krabador> zappo_, ok, torna quando hai voglia di leggere quello che ti si dice
<zappo_> krabador, dove sia finito non lo so
<vice_> installo mupen64plus ma non mi funziona
<krabador> !chat vice_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat vice_'
<krabador> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice_> preso dal repository pensavo fosse argomento di supporto
<krabador> vice_, ok, hai scaricato un software dal repository, se non funziona, non è il sistema operativo che non funziona
<vice_> ok ok
<vice_> passo in chat
<vice_> cosa ci sarà di nuovo nella distro?
<vice_> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-21
<ULK> Su un notebook centrino con 1 GB di ram e 80 GB di disco posso installare Ubuntu 14.4.3?
<akis24> ULK: meglio lubuntu 14.o4.3
<akis24> ULK: ubuntu richiede pc meglio attrezzato in quanto a ram e cpu e scheda video
<akis24> !derivate | ULK
<ubot-it> ULK: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<ULK> ok grazie akis24
<akis24> prego
<deffuucio> installando ubuntu su portatile avrò problemi con i driver
<deffuucio> ???
<krabador> dipende dall'hardware
<krabador> nel kernel linux ci sono tutti i driver di cio' che è supportato
<deffuucio> cpt come faccio a sapere se posso installarlo correttamente
<krabador> scaricando la iso, facendo il supporto di installazione
<krabador> dvd o usb
<krabador> facendo partire una versione di prova
<krabador> *sessione
<krabador> che si fa partire selezionando "prova ubuntu senza installare" , quando si fa partire il supporto di installazione
<deffuucio> come faccio a fare partire una sessione di prova ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> deffuucio, va a scaricare la iso
<krabador> e va per gradi :D
<deffuucio> ok grazie
<krabador> deffuucio, di che cpu / scheda video parliamo?
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<krabador> in base all'hardware, possono essere necessarie derivate
<deffuucio> la cpu intel core i5  la scheda video intel hd 5500
<krabador> ah, allora, stai apposto
<krabador> puoi provare/installare quello che ti pare
<deffuucio> sto scaricando l'ultima versione
<deffuucio> e per i driver di rete e audio della realtek
<krabador> deffuucio, 14.04.3 e 15.04 al momento hanno lo stesso kernel, solo che la prima ha gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza e bug per 5 anni, a partire da aprile 2014, ed il parco software le cui versioni sono allineate a quel periodo, l'altra è piu' aggiornata nel parco software, ma mantenuta 9 mesi, dopo i quali si deve passare a successiva
<krabador> realtek tendenzialmente va, ma dipende da modelli
<deffuucio> cpt
<ExPBoy> ?
<krabador> deffuucio, c.p.t è l'azienda per la quale lavori?
<deffuucio> cpt è l'abbreviativo di capito
<ExPBoy> :(
<krabador> perfetto, il secondo , qui dentro è piu' gradito del primo
<ExPBoy> !italiano | deffuucio
<ubot-it> deffuucio: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<deffuucio> vabene
<deffuucio> ho creato la penna usb devo andare in boot ?
<krabador> deffuucio, si
<krabador> setta il pc, per partire da usb
<krabador> lo fai da bios, e molti notebook hanno un tasto di selezione rapida di periferica di boot in avvio
<krabador> una delle f
<krabador> deffuucio, scusami, ma
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive usb?
<deffuucio> si ho fatto la pendrive
<krabador> deffuucio, non hai risposto
<deffuucio> ho copiato i file dentro la chiavetta
<ExPBoy> sbagliato
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> deffuucio, sei qui per chiedere , e poi che fai, dai per scontato cose?
<deffuucio> ok adesso procedo
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> deffuucio, formatta la pendrive prima+
<ExPBoy> deffuucio, se è la prima volta meglio seguire le guide
<deffuucio> si l'ho formattata in fat 32 e adesso col programma sto trasferendo l'immagine su usb
<deffuucio> OK adesso avvio da pendrive e provo il sistema
<ababa> buonasera. Volevo sapere qual'è la distro che verrà supportata più a lungo e dove scaricarla
<enzotib> ababa: al momento 14.04
<enzotib> ababa: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<ababa> un'altra cosa...volendo è possibile togliere il menu laterale e tornare al menu piu vecchio di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> ababa, mate è il vecchio gnome
<ababa> oltre la "grafica" non cambia nulla?
<enzotib> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<enzotib> ababa: il motore è lo stesso
<ababa> ok grazie :) perchè il nuovo menu di ubuntu mi risulta molto scomo :S
<marcopanda> sera, sto usando una live di ubuntu 14.04.3, ho windows 10 installato e ho 4 partizioni. una con win10, una per il sistema, una  non allocata e una per i dati
<marcopanda> gparted vede tutto il disco come vuoto
<marcopanda> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi_
<marcopanda> ?
<smisi> ciao chiedo a voi visto che date un supporto tecnico io ho dei vecchi cd di linux.qualcuno è interessato? regalo per non buttarli
<akenobis> carlin0 ho bisognodel tuo aiuto
<Carlin0> akenobis, se la cosa riguarda ubuntu esponi il problema a tutti , se non riguarda ubuntu sei OT
<Simon98> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu e volevo un aiuto per alcune configurazioni! Ho già scritto qualche giorno fa per lo stesso problema ma purtroppo  mi si è bloccato il pc e sono punto a capo
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Simon98
<ubot-it> Simon98: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Simon98> Volevo installare i driver per guardare sul pc (attraverso VLC) la tv, per farlo ho un tuner tv della AverMedia H830, ho scaricato i driver dal sito del produttore ma non sono in grado di installarli
<Simon98> posso mettere il link?
<cristian_c> Simon98: i driver linux?
<Simon98> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Simon98: magari i driver sono già inclusi nel kernel
<esulu> we
<cristian_c> Simon98: hai la scheda a portata di mano?
<Simon98> cristian_c: è collegata al pc (via usb)
<cristian_c> Simon98: scollegala e ricollegala
<cristian_c> Simon98: poi digita in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste | Simon98
<ubot-it> Simon98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517752/
<cristian_c> Simon98: ora digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517760/
<cristian_c> Simon98: decisamente , devi installare i driver
<cristian_c> Simon98: linka pure
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://avertv.avermedia.com/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=501&tab=APDriver
<Simon98> I drover che ho scaricato sono quelli pià o meno a metà pagina chiamati "Drv 1.0.51" versione 64bit
<cristian_c> Simon98: ubuntu a 64 bit?
<Simon98> cristian_c: si
<Simon98> cristian_c: versione 15.04
<cristian_c> Simon98: cosa c'è dentro l'archivio sczricato?
<Simon98> cristian_c: Ci sono 3 file di testo, uno è la guida all'installazione (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517802/ ) gli altri due hanno una serie di frequenze all'interno, poi c'è un file con estensione SH e una cartella chiamata Script con una serie di file dentro
<Carlin0> e segui la guida  ...
<Carlin0> dice di installare prima un po di pacchetti e poi di lanciare lo script di installazione
<Simon98> Carlin0: non sono capace :(
<cristian_c> Simon98: il file readme sembra destinato ad un'altra scheda e sul database di linuxtv la tua scheda pare non supportata
<cristian_c> Ma puoi provare
<Simon98> cristian_c: ok tnx
<cristian_c> Simon98: sudo apt-get install dvb-apps mplayer kaffeine libxine1-ffmpeg
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517850/
<cristian_c> Simon98: sudo apt-get install dvb-apps mplayer kaffeine libxine2-ffmpeg
<Simon98> cristian_c: ok sta installando
<cristian_c> Simon98: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> Simon98: fatto questo, estrai la cartella H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100-beta_OEM dall'archivio scaricato
<Simon98> cristian_c: sta ancora scaricando e installando pacchetti, credo che finirà tra una ventina di minuti, comunque ok, appnena finisce faccio tutto
<Simon98> cristian_c: questo  il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517933/
<cristian_c> Simon98: fatto questo, estrai la cartella H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100-beta_OEM dall'archivio scaricato
<Simon98> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> Simon98: dove l'hai estratta?
<Simon98> cristian_c: /home/server/Scaricati/H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100-beta_OEM
<cristian_c> Simon98: cd Scaricati
<Simon98> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> Simon98: devi digitarlo in un terminale
<Simon98> server@server:~/Scaricati$
<cristian_c> Simon98: poi , digita: cd H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100-beta_OEM
<Simon98> ok
<cristian_c> Simon98: poi, digita: sudo ./H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100-beta_Install_OEM.sh
<cristian_c> Simon98: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517971/
<cristian_c> '  c. make sure "dvb_frontend.h" exist in your Ubuntu.'
<cristian_c> nella guida è scritto questo
<cristian_c> nel tuo output è scritto qussto:
<cristian_c>  /tmp/avm-install/installer/cx231xx-video.c:54:26: fatal error: dvb_frontend.h: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> Simon98: penso ci sia da installare prima un ulteriore pacchetto
<Simon98> cristian_c: è un problema se continuiamo domani?
<cristian_c> Simon98: puoi vedere se c'è qualcuno domani
<cristian_c> O puoi scrivere sul forum
<cristian_c> Simon98: io fossi in te installarei il pacchetto linux-headers
<cristian_c> e poi riproverei a lanciare lo script sh
<Simon98> ook
<Simon98> come lo installo?
<cristian_c> Simon98: come preferisci, da terminale, da gestore pacchetti, ecc...
<cristian_c> il pacchetto lo trovi nei repository di ubuntu come tutti gli altri programmi
<Simon98> cristian_c: paste.ubuntu.com/12518022/
<Simon98> faccio "sudo atp-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-28-lowlatency 3.19.0-28.30" ?
<cristian_c> Simon98: utilizzi il kernel low latency?
<Simon98> cristian_c: non lo so
<cristian_c> Simon98: il 30 è più recente, forse è quello che stai usando
<cristian_c> Simon98: uname -a
<Simon98> Linux server 3.19.0-28-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 31 15:52:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> ok
<Simon98> dovrei mettere il Kernel v3.11.0 come dice la guida?
<cristian_c> Simon98: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-28-generic 3.19.0-28.30
<cristian_c> Simon98: uhm, errore mio
<cristian_c> Simon98: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-28-generic
<cristian_c> Ora è corretto
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12518043/
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 7 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> Simon98: prova sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12518086/
<cristian_c> Simon98: ok, forse trovato
<cristian_c> !info libv4l-dev
<ubot-it> libv4l-dev (source: v4l-utils): Collection of video4linux support libraries (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 375 kB
<cristian_c> Simon98: sudo apt-get install libv4l-dev
<Simon98> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12518114/
<cristian_c> Simon98: ok, ho trovato diversi link e pagine in cui viene affrontato il problema
<cristian_c> Simon98: ma siccome ci vuole tempo, meglio rimandare a domani
<Simon98> cristian_c: ook non c'è problema! ;)
<Simon98> cristian_c: cosa posso fare per ringraziarti?
<cristian_c> Simon98: nulla, ma ho trovato dei topic sul forum italiano di ubuntu
<Simon98> cristian_c: mettimi il link, così magari ci do uno sguardo e vedo se me la riesco a cavare da solo
<cristian_c> e anche dalla pagina di un bug dicono che ubuntu si dimentica di distribuire alcuni file header del kernel
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-22
<cristian_c> e questo porta problemi non solo sulla tua chiavetta, ma anche quella di altre marche
<cristian_c> Simon98: ok
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3642792&mobile=off
<Simon98> cristian_c: GRAZIE MILLE, a domani!!
<Simon98> notte a tutti
<cristian_c> Cià
<alfredd> ciao. alla fine dell'aggiornamento comparso un messaggio che dice che flash player non è stato installato correttamente e che bisogna disinstallare manualmente dei "pacchetti" per poi riprovare l'installazione dell'aggiornamento flash manualmente.
<alfredd> per piacere, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a fare tutto questo?
<krabador> alfredd: sudo apt-get pastebinit
<krabador> alfredd: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo, al primo manca install
<krabador> alfredd: dopodiché sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alfredd> (ti devo inviare qualcosa su pastebin?)
<krabador> alfredd: copia ed incolla i comandi
<krabador> nel terminale
<alfredd> si. il primo l'ho inviato su terminale.
<krabador> quanto ci vuole per il secondo?
<krabador> restituisce un link , che puoi incollare qui
<alfredd> sta ancora elaborando. il secondo comando gliel'ho dato..
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519782/
<krabador> alfredd: dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519789/
<krabador> flashplugin-installer risulta correttamente installato.
<alfredd> capisco. e alllora perchè quel messaggio alla fine dell'aggiornamento?
<alfredd> secondo te?
<krabador> con il testo preciso , riportato qui , se ne può parlare
<alfredd> ok. quindi che faccio?
<alfredd> niente?!
<krabador> riporta il testo preciso dell'errore ( e 2 )
<alfredd> e ma non ce l'ho più visualizzato.
<alfredd> possiamo provare a inviare un nuovo download dell'aggiornamento di oggi?
<alfredd> che ne pensi?
<Carlin0> alfredd, ma quel msg da che sito ti appariva ?
<krabador> alfredd: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ecco
<krabador> alfredd: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519910/
<krabador> in che tipo di schermata t'è apparso 'sto errore? avrebbe dovuto il gestore aggiornamenti fare anche quelli che ti fatto appena fare
<alfredd> una finestra piccolina. alla fine dell'aggiornamento.
<alfredd> ma ora non è più apparsa.
<alfredd> alla fine dice software correttamente aggionrnato.
<alfredd> il mio timore che sto cavolo di flash potrebbe impedirmi di usare correttamente qualche pagina...!!
<krabador> se non provi non sai
<alfredd> vabeh. grazie. se viene fuori qualche problema o qualche altro msg vi contatto.
<alfredd> grazie per l'aiuto. sempre molto gentili. ciao.
<krabador> alfredd: se usi chrome
<krabador> usi flash interno , molto più aggiornato
<lucchetti> salve ho fatto un upgrade di ram e schede video e nell'avviare ubuntu mi trovo tutto con lucchetti grigi e non mi fa accedere ad internet come risolvo grazie
<krabador> 19 contro 11.2
<krabador> lucchetti: che scheda avevi e che scheda hai messo
<alfredd> uso mozilla-firefox
<alfredd> che faccio cambio in chrome?
<krabador> non è questione di cambiare , firefox , su flash , in ubuntu sta indietro
<krabador> in quanto usa quello ufficiale linux
<krabador> che è una 11.2 manutenuta in sicurezza
<lucchetti> usavo la scheda video della scheda madre poi me ne ho trovata una l'ho messa ma poi mi da problemi
<krabador> lucchetti: ok , in italiano , di che chip parliamo
<alfredd> e quindi? mi consigli di installare chrome?
<krabador> alfredd: adobe ha smesso di supportarlo in linux e ne mantiene solo quest:'ultima in sicurezza
<lucchetti> pentium 4 la scheda madre non ricordo dovrei vederla la scheda video e' una sapphire da 128gb
<lucchetti> le ram sono 2 banchi da 1gb ognuno marca v data
<krabador> alfredd: o usi la ormai vecchia 11.2 , o installi chromium ed installi pepperflash , o installi chrome
<alfredd> 11.2 è la versione flash per firefox?
<alfredd> 11.2 è la versione flash non più supportata per firefox su ubuntu?
<krabador> lucchetti: scheda video e RAM possono essere andati
<lucchetti> pero' e' strano riesco ad entrare nel sistema il test sulle ram e' ok possibile '
<krabador> lucchetti non è indice assoluto di integrità
<krabador> lucchetti è hardware di 15 anni
<lucchetti> ok va bene
<alfredd> krabador: ho capito bene?
<lucchetti> quindi ripristino tutto
<krabador> alfredd: rileggi
<krabador> lucchetti, non stai rispondendo a " che scheda video avevi e quale hai messo " , per poter dare supporto servono modelli precisi
<lucchetti> ok allora vedo che tipo di scheda video e' un attimo
<krabador> lucchetti: tutte e 2
<lucchetti> anche se il mio sospetto sia piu' legato ad una sorta di permessi almeno credo
<krabador> bene, indaga pure a riguardo
<krabador> non sentirti castrato
<lucchetti> non trovo nulla sulla scheda video ne seriale ne modello e' una ati e basta ??
<krabador> lucchetti: l'integrata?
<krabador> l'integrata che roba è ?
<krabador> in che sistema operativo ?
<lucchetti> p4i65gv asrok prescot ddr 400
<lucchetti> ubuntu 15
<lucchetti> dal bios legge 2gb
<lucchetti> chicco avevi ragione tu ho tolto la scheda video e tutto va alla grande ninte lucchetti w la liberta' magico ubuntu :)
<ExPBoy> chicco?
<lucchetti> certo mi dispiace volevo spinge la cheda video va beh pazienza
<lucchetti> scusat ekrabador
<lucchetti> quindi nulla non posso montare una scheda video
<krabador> la puoi montare, funzionante.
<lucchetti> giusto ... per ora grazie infinite per la collaborazione efficace come sempre Krabador
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<lucchetti> alla prossima sgancio
<Guest94142> Ciao  sono  diversi  giorni  che  chiedo  aiuto  per  attivare  Ubuntu  8.1   ma  nessuno  mi  ha  risposto
<ExPBoy> ubuntu 8.1?
<Guest94142> ExPBoy: si
<ExPBoy> Guest94142, forse ti sbagli
<ExPBoy> controlla bene
<ExPBoy> pensa che l'ultima versione è la 15.04
<Guest94142> no mi  sbaglio  un  mio  amico  me  la  installato diversi  giorni  fa
<Guest94142> *non
<akis24> Guest94142: cessato il supporto per la 8.4  casomai  da un bel pezzo ..
<Guest94142> ho  ubuntu  8.1  64 bit
<akis24> bene l'avranno fatta per te solo
<Guest94142> e  adesso  ubuntu  defender  mi  chiede  di fare  il controllo
<Guest94142> ho  provato  a  fare  qualche  ricerca  su  ubuntu explorer  ma niente
<ExPBoy> e insiste
<ExPBoy> Guest94142, non è per cattiveria ma non esiste
<Guest94142> io ce lo  cosi  guarda http://prntscr.com/8j4z8v
<akis24> Guest94142: ancora una volta   ripeto hai la versione 8.04 oppure 8.10    è il supporto è cessato da anni  https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versioni_di_Ubuntu
<Guest94142> akis24:  hai visto  l'immaggine?
<akis24> Guest94142: si è tutto puo' essere fuorche' una versione serie 8 ...  apri il terminale e dai   cat lsb_release  e vedi che dice
<Guest94142> ok  un secondo
<Salvador> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa darmi due dritte su come creare un raid?
<ExPBoy> Guest94142, apri un terminale e digits cat /etc/issue
<ExPBoy> e incolla qui ilk risultato
<ExPBoy> -k
<akis24> !raid | Salvador
<ubot-it> Salvador: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<akis24> Salvador:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid
<ExPBoy> eh
<Salvador> salluc69: le ho viste anche io quelle guide, ma a me interessa creare un raid come disco di archivio, non come disco principale, l'installazione di ubuntu 'ho già fatt
<ExPBoy> ecco
<glpiana> ola
<Salvador> Nessuno mi sa dare un aiuto a creare un raid?
<alph> salve ragazzi
<alph> volevo chiedere se esiste un modo di poter installare ubuntu su un sito web da poter avere un pc virtuale con accesso username e password
<alph> forse sarà un domanda stupida è chiedo sindora scusa
<Carlin0> su un sito web ... ci va un server casomai
<alph> si infatti
<alph> :(
<alph> scusa :)
<alph> si può fare?
<alph> :%
<Carlin0> hai un server remoto ?
<alph> non dico da remote ma di poter installare direttamente su un web server
<glpiana> alph, tipo così? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/tour/12.04/it/
<alph> si
<alph> ma per accedere bisogna inserire username è password
<alph> un vero sistema operativo online
<Carlin0> alph, secondo te un web server su cosa gira ?
<alph> su linux
<alph> ma non ho trovato o non saprei come installarlo
<alph> ecco xchè chiedo aiuto a voi
<Carlin0> non è detto che sia linux ma comunque su un sistema operativo
<alph> si linux windows eccc. ec..
<alph> carlin0 mi sai aiutare?
<Carlin0> quindi il sistema operativo c'è già
<alph> si
<alph> come faccio ad entrare versione desktop?
<alph> come questa ->>>http://www.ubuntu-it.org/tour/12.04/it/  <----
<alph> ?????
<Carlin0> ma quella è solo una cosa dimostrativa
<Carlin0> non ha funzionalità vere
<alph> lo so e così che serve a me
<alph> :8
<alph> :(
<gigirock> alph, installi un server poi installi il gdm (ammesso che tu ne abbia i permessi) e poi attivi rdp , a quel punto hai una bella skifezza grafica
<gigirock> alph, skifezza grafica remota
<Carlin0> fai prima a installare sul tuo pc
<alph> messaggio ricevuto (lascio perdere)
<gigirock> alph, bravo
<alph> ;(
<alph> ciao x i consigli
<alph> grazie x i consigli
<Carlin0> ViMo, come hai fatto la usb ?
<ViMo> LiLi
<Carlin0> !usbwin | ViMo usa questo
<ubot-it> ViMo usa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ViMo> ti farò sapere ;) grazie
<gino> Ciao a tutti, come faccio a cambiare il server aggiornamento di ubuntu server?
<gigirock> !repo | gino
<ubot-it> gino: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<gigirock> gino, tecnicamente devi editare /etc/apt/sources.list , ma leggi le guide per capire
<gino> dentro il file sources.list non ho nulla
<gigirock> gino, impossibile
<mikilinux> ciao ragazzi :)
<mikilinux> chi mi dedica un secondo?
<gino> non ho nulla
<mikilinux> sono nuovo :)
<gino> ciao :)
<gigirock> !domanda | mikilinux
<ubot-it> mikilinux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikilinux> ok ok.. allora la domanda è la seguente. Sto usando una distro di linux basata principalmente su ubuntu. In pratica fa autologin in lode.
<mikilinux> LXDE*.. in pratica.. per un lavoro devo far partire uno script che non fa altro che creare un file e metterlo in una pennetta.. la pennetta viene montata sempre nello stesso mount point. Ho fatto uno script. se lo lancio io da terminale funziona.. Non riesco a farlo funzionare all'avvio. ho provato in qualsiasi modo.
<mikilinux> come si fa? ho provato a metterlo in init.d.. a renderlo eseguibile.. e le solite cose.. L'unico modo è farlo partire con la x-session.. quindi se voglio che sia copiato prima che parta X mi è impossibile.
<tdk200> Salve raga, da un pò di giorni ho firefox che crasha sempre, e nel controllare da gestore processi dopo la chiusura resta sempre avviato anche se è crashato
<tdk200> con un consumo di ram che va dai 500 a 600 mb
<mikilinux> hai provato a disinstallarlo tipo "apt-get remove --purge"
<mikilinux> e rimetterlo?
<tdk200> no
<tdk200> dici che si risolve?
<mikilinux> ahahha probabile.. di solito quando fa così è qualcosa che non va nelle impostazioni. io proverei ;)
<tdk200> okk
<tdk200> nn mi aveva mai dato problemi
<mikilinux> nessuno sa risolvere il mio dilemma degli script invece..
<mikilinux> firefox spesso da problemi.. almeno a me.. anche su mac ne ha dati parecchi.
<tdk200> mikilinux, io nn ho mai avuto problemi con firefox
<tdk200> solo adesso
<mikilinux> prova cosi.. se non va.. poi vediamo.. :(
<tdk200> poi mi fa incazzare pure il fatto che installo flash e in firefox funge e in cromium no
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> dopo cancellato firefox riavvio?
<mikilinux> no nn penso serva..
<mikilinux> reinstallalo direttamente
<tdk200> OK
<tdk200> uso lubuntu software center'
<tdk200> o da terminale?
<mikilinux> ma fai un bel sudo apt-get install firefox
<mikilinux> da terminale..
<mikilinux> comunque è la stessa cosa :)
<tdk200> we miki
<gigirock> miki.....
<mikilinux> insomma nessuno se ne intende di script.
<mikilinux> ok ciao
<tdk200> mikilinux,
<tdk200> ho cancellato e reinstallato firefox
<tdk200> ma è tornato con tutti i plugin che c'erano prima
<tdk200> nn credo che si è cancellato a dovere
<mikilinux> allora da firefox.. clicca questo link
<mikilinux> https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Ripristinare%20le%20preferenze#
<mikilinux> ti cancella tutto automaticamente..
<tdk200> fatto
<mikilinux> ok
<mikilinux> vedi se ora va...
<tdk200> devo testarlo di solito dopo un pò che lo uso crasha
<tdk200> mo vedo
<mikilinux> okok
<mikilinux> se conosci qualcuno che può aiutarmi con script e cose varie famme sape :)
<tdk200> ma cosa dovresti fare??
<tdk200> mikilinux,
<Carlin0> mikilinux, non si da supporto a derivate non ufficiali qui
<mikilinux> beh è una domanda relativa anche alla versione ufficiale.
<mikilinux> comunque vabbè cercherò altrove
<Carlin0> !chat | miki
<ubot-it> miki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> eh che fretta
<marcopanda> buonasera, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04.3 in dual boot con windows 10. Ma ubuntu non riconosce nessun sistema operativo nè le partizioni esistenti. L'opzione permessa è solo quella di sovrascrivere tutto l'HD.
<marcopanda> nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<b00k3r> marcopanda: quante partizioni hai sull'hard disk?
<marcopanda> 4: una per il sistema Win10 (500 MB), una per Win10 (250 GB), una per i dati (400 GB) e una per ubuntu, non allocata
<marcopanda> anche quest'ultima è da 250 GB circa
<b00k3r> marcopanda: quando avvii l'installazione di ubuntu ed arrivi a "tipo di installazione", mettendo altro non ti legge le partizioni?
<marcopanda> no, mi dà l'HD vuoto, da 1 TB
<b00k3r> marcopanda: apri un terminale, digita fdisk -l e posta su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, poi incolla il link qui
<marcopanda> b00k3r, aspetta che entro con live di ubuntu allora
<marcopanda> sarò velocissimo
<marcopanda> b00k3r, fdisk -l?
<b00k3r> marcopanda: yes
<marcopanda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12522124/
<marcopanda> b00k3r, rileva 3 partizioni, ovviamente non quella non-allocata
<marcopanda> b00k3r, io vorrei installare ubuntu tra sda2 e sda3
<b00k3r> marcopanda: devi ripartizionare allora
<marcopanda> b00k3r, spiegati meglio
<Boh> Ragazzi
<Boh> Salve
<b00k3r> marcopanda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Boh> Ho un vecchio PC con Windows XP, che a causa di file di sistema danneggiati va in bootloop. Allora io vorrei metterci su ubuntu, posso farlo?
<marcopanda> b00k3r, non ho mai capito quale devo seguire, se quella per EFI o per sole parizioni primarie...
<b00k3r> marcopanda: come hai partizionato l'hard disk? sda2 sda3 e poi spazio non allocato?
<marcopanda> b00k3r, scusami, sono molto ignorante in campo. Per partizionare l-HD ho usato un programma per windows, consigliato dalla community di microsoft. Ho gi' le partizioni, se ripartiziono l-HD cancellerei i dati presenti, e non voglio farlo
<b00k3r> Boh: prova ubuntu in live, e se funziona bene, provi ad installarlo
<b00k3r> marcopanda: hai detto che hai spazio non allocato sull'hdd giusto?
<marcopanda> b00k3r, certo, ma se gparted non riconosce le altre partizioni, rischierei di formattare parte di esse
<Boh> b00k3r il problema è che il computer va in bootloop, ovvero, non si accende. Neanche la provvisoria va, devo reinstallare da 0 e volevo farlo con ubuntu. Conosco le caratteristiche tecniche più o meno
<bibo68> Ciao a tutti, sono sono nuovo ho un problema con la nuova penna TIM 21.1 usb con SIM che ubunto non mi riconosce, monta sul desktop solo la unità di memoria ma non la riconosce per poter navigare
<b00k3r> Boh: se il pc non ha problemi hardware, fa come ti ho detto prima
<b00k3r> marcopanda: fai il backup e ripartizioni
<b00k3r> ed usa gparted, da una live linux
<marcopanda> b00k3r, ok, ma anche volessi formattare il tutto, devo seguire la guida per UEFI o per altro? come posso capirlo?
<MarcoUD> ciao a tutti
<MarcoUD> qualcuno ha mai usato deft linux?
<MarcoUD> e' una cosa importante.. davvero.
<b00k3r> MarcoUD: non qui
<MarcoUD> dove b00k3r?
<b00k3r> MarcoUD: questo chan riguarda ubuntu, non deft
<MarcoUD> sono disperato e ho davvero bisogno d/aiuto.. si lo so.. ma speravo in qualcuno che lo abbia provato visto che sono simili.
<b00k3r> marcopanda: posta fdisk -l magari capiamo qualcosa in più
<MarcoUD> b00k3r mi sai indicare un canale per deft?
<marcopanda> b00k3r, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12522124/
<b00k3r> MarcoUD: non so se ha un chan di supporto, prova se in qualcuno ti aiuta #pentester-IT
<MarcoUD> grazie
<b00k3r> marcopanda: puoi provare a convertire il disco in GPT
<marcopanda> b00k3r, sai dirmi come? anche da terminale..
<marcopanda> b00k3r, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12522295/
<b00k3r> si si marcopanda ho letto male scusa
<marcopanda> b00k3r, io installerei anche ubuntu sostituendo tutto, tanto il pc e nuovo e non ho dati salvati per ora. Ma non so se seguire la guida per UEFI o per partizioni GPT... Non capisco, io posso bootare il CD come UEFI, ma non ho una partizione EFI
<marcopanda> devo crearla io!?
<b00k3r> marcopanda: si uefi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<marcopanda> b00k3r, ho trovato un programma chiamato disks che finalmente rileva tutte le partizioni, anche quella non allocata
<b00k3r> marcopanda: quella non allocata devi allocarla per poterci installare ubuntu, per esempio con ext4
<b00k3r> non puoi installare ubuntu senza la presenza di un file system
<marcopanda> b00k3r, grazie. seguir; le guide
<ciccio> salve
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<salvador> Buonasera a tutti
<salvador> Volevo condividere il contenuto di un Hard Disk del mio pc con la mia rete domestica, ora è formattato il ext3, con questo formato gli altri pc che montano windows riusciranno ad accedere e vedere i file in esso contenuti?
<Mr_Pan> salvador, direi di no
<salvador> Mr_Pan:è se formatto in ntfs? Riesco a gestirlo sia da ubuntu che da win?
<Carlin0> salvador, si
<salvador> Carlin0: perfetto, allora lo formatto così
<Carlin0> ntfs viene riconosciuta da entrambi i sistemi operativi
<salvador> Carlin0: un dubbio, prima nel formattare il disco ho dato il comando "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/mo0" ora provando a dare "sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/mo0" mi dice che la directory md0 non esiste
<salvador> ho provato a guardare nell'elenco dischi e la trovo con il nome /dev/m127, è normale?
<Carlin0> salvador, non posso sapere io la situazione dei tuoi dischi
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<salvador> ok
<JACK3viso> E' vero che i sistemi NON LTS funzionano solo per un anno oppure lo stesso sistema operativo richiede un aggiornamento lo stesso l'anno successivo alla release?
<Carlin0> JACK3viso, le NON LTS 9 mesi
<JACK3viso> e finiti quei 9 mesi bisogna reinstallare una successiva?
<Carlin0> esatto JACK3viso installare o avanzare di versione
<Carlin0> IMHO meglio reinstallare
<JACK3viso> ma le differenze di LTS e LTS della comunità? quale la più stabile
<Carlin0> il motore è lo stesso , quella della comunità è un po + 'italianizzata'
<Carlin0> cambia poco o nulla
<JACK3viso> ultima domanda quando vado alla pagina di xubuntu
<JACK3viso> mi appare 14.04 3 mi parte quella LTS
<JACK3viso> oppure errore mio
<Carlin0> JACK3viso, quale vuoi scaricar etu ?
<JACK3viso> la derivata XUBUNTU ma possibilmente la LTS
<Carlin0> la 14.04 è lts
<JACK3viso> bene grazie
<gin> ciao ho bisogno d aiuto
<gin> sull installazione di lubuntu
<gin> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<gin> per favore
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-23
<cecchini> Buona sera
<glpiana> ola
<Jetfire> ciao  non riesco ad attivare  Ubuntu
<Jetfire> ???
<glpiana> Jetfire, on va attivato ubuntu
<Jetfire> glpiana: mi chiede  di  attivare  il  sistema  per  fare  gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Jetfire, allora non è ubuntu
<Jetfire> si  che  lo e'
<Jetfire> ho  ubuntu  8.1
<glpiana> appunto, non esiste. e tu ogni tanto torni con sta storia di "ho ubuntu 8.1". hai anche postato una schermata una volta. è windows con un tema in stile ubuntu. per cui, cortesemente, diamoci un taglio. ciao Jetfire
<Jetfire> mi hanno  detto   di venire  qui  per  avere  il  codice
<glpiana> !chat | Jetfire
<ubot-it> Jetfire: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luca73> buongiorno. volevo chiedere cortesemente se qualcuno mi puo aiutare per installare ubuntu in dual boot
<Luca73> in questo momento sto usando ubuntu without installation
<Luca73> prima ho creato una partizione di circa 40 gb con w8 da dedicare a ubuntu
<Luca73> pero dopo aver lanciato l installazione non riesco a selezionare la partizione creata precedentemente
<gigirock> Luca73, bene allora procedi all'installazione devi specificare che il punto di mount / sara' la tua partizione 40gb
<Luca73> grazie gigirock. adesso ci provo
<Luca73> quindi seleziono la partizione dev sda5 che e quella che ho preparato
<Luca73> mi dice che ci sono 40 gb e cosa devo selezionare alla voce usare come__
<gigirock> Luca73, scegli / o root non mi ricordo cosa e' scritto scegli dal menu a tendina......
<gigirock> poi ti chiedera' dove mettere grub devi mettere il device non la partizione quindi per te sara' "/dev/sda"
<Luca73> ho annullato l-installazione. adesso ci riprovo
<Luca73> eccomi. allora quando mi dice che il mio pc a windows boot manager mi chiede se voglio installarlo a fianco oppure su altro. in rete mi diceva di farlo su altro, ovvero dove ho crerato la partizione dedicata.
<Luca73> e corretto
<Luca73> punto di domanda
<Matteomazzei> Salve ho installato da pen drive ubuntu 15.04 al posto di 14.04
<Matteomazzei> pero dopo l installazione al riavvio mi riparte come se non fosse successo niente e devo reinstallarlo
<Matteomazzei> non so più cosa fare
<Matteomazzei> Salve
<Matteomazzei> ho installato ubuntu 15.04 al posto di 14.04 però quando riavvio dopo l installazione mi fa ricominciare dal usb come se non l'avessi installato
<Matteomazzei> Salve
<Matteomazzei> l'ho installato ubuntu 15.04 al posto di 14.04
<gigirock> Matteomazzei, alleluja
<Matteomazzei> al riavvio dell installazione è come se non avessi fatto niente
<Matteomazzei> e mi fa ricominciare
<Carlin0> levala sta chiavetta
<gigirock> lol
<Matteomazzei> levata
<Matteomazzei> esce una schermata nera
<Matteomazzei> con F1 per retry boot
<Matteomazzei> f2 per il setip
<Matteomazzei> F5 per la diagnostica
<gigirock> Matteomazzei, hai brasato il boot
<Carlin0> Matteomazzei, hai uefi ?
<Matteomazzei> si
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Matteomazzei> Grazie ci provo
<gigirock> Matteomazzei, ma non puoi dare f12 e vedi il menu del boot ?
<Matteomazzei> Provo
<Dresult> Ciao! Il login su Ubuntu va in loop, come posso ripristinarlo ?
<Diego15> Ragazzi esiste un applicazione che permette di controllare la velocità di rotrazione delle ventole?
<Matteomazzei> Salve ho installato ubuntu 15.04 al posto di ubuntu 14.04'ma ho problemi perché quando lo riavvio non fa partire ubuntu
<Matteomazzei> cosa posso fare?
<Matteomazzei> ??????
<Diego15> Matteomazzei: cosa vuol dire che non fa partire ubuntu? si blocca durante il caricamento?
<LxdE254> Salve,
<LxdE254> avrei un problema con Grafica Lxde, inserisco password di login ma non mi compare l'albiente grafico, come posso risolvere?
<LxdE254> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<LxdE254> al momento sono entrato nel sistema d root
<LxdE254> ???
<dadexix86> ciao a tutti. C'è un modo per chiudere xchat o xchat-gnome in modo che restino attivi ma nascosti nel messaging menu?
<Pino> Dopo aver installato ubuntu 15.04 non trova più reti wifi
<Pino> dice solo che sono offline
<Pino> se metto enable networking comunque dice che sono offlinw
<Pino> che devo fare?
<ubuntuser> buongiorno, sto tentando di installare ubuntu su un HD vuoto in modalità UEFI. Ho un dubbio. Dopo aver creato la partizione "EFI" come devo procedere con l'installazione? Faccio un'unica partizione ext4, anche se nell'esempio della guida mostra 6 partizioni differenti, di cui non spiega l'utilità?
<fabbioga> ciao, volevo una mano per installare ubuntu 12.10 su un PC dove è presente windows 10
<fabbioga> mi chiamo Fabio e sono di Genova
<Carlin0> fabbioga, o la 14.04 o la 15.04
<Carlin0> Pino, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<ExPBoy> :)
<fabbioga> ok ho anche il dvd della 14.10
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> fabbioga, sia la 12.10 che la 14.10 sono fuori supporto
<fabbioga> come faccio quindi?
<fabbioga> per avere le altre versioni
<Carlin0> !download | fabbioga scarica da qui
<ubot-it> fabbioga scarica da qui: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ubuntuser> Forse ho capito, faccio una partizione EFI, una di swap e una "/" ext4 per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<ubuntuser> Carlin0, sì grazie, peccato che non sia spiegato chiaramente da nessuna parte
<ubuntuser> la sezione "installazione/UEFI" è incompleta
<Pino> No avevo il 14.04
<Pino> ma da poo
<Carlin0> ubuntuser, nello specifico argomento non so aiutarti , non ho uefi
<krabador> da poo , perchè sei toscano?
<Pino> No ho perso una C
<Pino> Sapete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> pino sei da ubuntu ora ?
<krabador> Pino, a fare cosa?
<Carlin0> non gli va il wifi
<Pino> No non posso connettermi dal pc con ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntuser, che problema hai?
<Carlin0> connetti col cavo di rete Pino
<gigirock> Pino che ubuntu che pc che wifi
<Pino> Xps13
<Pino> ubuntu15.04
<Pino> fastweb
<gigirock> skifweb
<Pino> Non ricerca nessuna linea
<Carlin0> connetti col cavo di rete Pino
<Carlin0> connetti col cavo di rete Pino
<ubuntuser> Quindi, una partizione EFI fat32 da 250 MiB, una partizione swap di tipo linux-swap(v1) di dimensione pari alla mia RAM, una partizione ext4 per il sistema operativo in sè, qualcuno può confermare?
<gigirock> Pino vai sul pc ubuntu e scrivi lspci | grep wifi
<Pino> su il terminale?
<gigirock> Pinosi
<gigirock> Pino si
<krabador> Pino, senza informazioni su che scheda è , che puoi mandarci tramite comandi dal terminale, mandate qui, non si puo' fare pressochè una sega
<dadexix86> ubuntuser, perché hai necessità di installare con UEFI?
<Pino> Lanciato lspci | grep wifi
<Pino> e non fa niente
<krabador> Pino, sudo lshw -C network
<ubuntuser> dadexix86, perchè il mio sistema usa UEFI di default. Volessi installare win in dual boot non devo ricancellare tutto
<dadexix86> Win lo puoi reinstallare in MBR se vuoi reinstallarlo, senza dover cancellare nulla
<ubuntuser> ho la product-key salvata nel firmware
<ubuntuser> ma se si sta passando alla modalità UEFI perchè mai dovrei installare in legacy!?
<ubuntuser> è come chiedere perchè non sto installando la vesione 13 di ubuntu, perchè c'è la 14
<ubuntuser> quindi, qualcuno sa aiutarmi con l'installazione UEFI di ubuntu 14.04.3?
<Pino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uX9BAn1SByNAoyQAPqAq
<Pino> questo è quello che esce con sudo l'ha -C network
<fabbioga> grazie ! sto facendo il download di ubuntu, ci impiegherà qualche ora, poi vi ricontatto per sapere come procedere
<gigirock> Pino ma fai le foto con l'ipad !
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
 * ExPBoy è cduto dalla sedia
<Pino> Come la faccio?
<gigirock> Pino c'e' la scritta broadcom ...ma non leggiamo il resto.
<Pino> Vendor: Broadcam Corporation
<gigirock> Pino Product: ?
<Pino> BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<ubuntuser> nessuno ha informazione su UEFI!?
<Carlin0> ubuntuser, ma il problema qual'è?
<ubuntuser> Carlin0, non so come partizionare il mio HD
<Carlin0> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<ubuntuser> cioè, lo so, ma vorrei una conferma per seere sicuro di non fare casino e dover installare una seconda volta
<ubuntuser> ho già letto tutta la wiki
<Pino> gigirock?
<dadexix86> ubuntuser se hai letto tutto la wiki vai sul sicuro, lì è scritto tutto quello che c'è da sapere per installare :)
<dadexix86> ubuntuser, non proprio. per certe cose è pi
<Carlin0> si ma ubuntuser non sei molto chiaro , chiedi aiuto per uefi e poi hai problemi con le partizioni
<dadexix86>  *è più comodo MBR che UEFI
<dadexix86> e MBR è ancora ampiamente supportato, è solo Microsoft che ha forzato il passaggio a UEFI agli utenti Windows...
<ubuntuser> Carlin0, devo partizionare in modo da essere compatibile con UEFI. La wiki non spiega come partizionare, come scegliere il punto di mount per il boot o perchè fa vedere certi screen di partizionamenti insensati
<ubuntuser> Il partizionamento più sensato ha una part. EFI, una di swap, 3 ext4 inutile e 1 ext4 per il sistema
<ubuntuser> non capisco perchè
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Pino
<gigirock> Pino, ma non puoi usare il cavo ethernet ?
<ubuntuser> confermate comunque che la partizione linux-swap deve avere una dimensione uguale alla RAM? (in questo caso 8 GB)
<gigirock> http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/30/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/ ubuntuser
<Carlin0> ubuntuser, usi l'ibernazione o sospensione ?
<gigirock> ubuntuser, la swap non e' cosi' importante... leggi la guida che ho postato , ci sono anche le figure cosi' capisci perche' vedi tutte quelle partizioni... hai ridotto la partizione di win ?
<Fabio> ciaoo
<Fabio> ho un problema
<Fabio> chi può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Fabio
<ubot-it> Fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fabio> scusa sono nuovo
<ubuntuser> grazie pe la guida gigirock
<Carlin0> ubuntuser, usi l'ibernazione o sospensione ?
<ubuntuser> Carlin0, cosa significa?
<ubuntuser> di solito sospensione...
<Carlin0> se sospendi devi fare la swap , se non usavi sospensione / ibernazione potevi farne a meno in virtù del fatto che hai 8 gb di ram
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/t1gZKoizQLLugb9sl1JN
<Fabio> all'installazione di ubuntu mi si presenta un errore
<ubuntuser> grazie Carlin0
<Fabio> anche se installo windows xp
<Fabio> volete immagine errore windows xp?
<Carlin0> Fabio, premesso che non conosco l'errore , ma detto così sembra + un problema di hardware
<Fabio> vorrei capire quale sia l'errore! l'hd funziona
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed e' un errore noto Fabio
<Fabio> grazie gigi
<gigirock> Fabio, su che hardware stai installando ?
<Fabio> ma potresti darmi tu delle indicazioni perchè è in inglese e il traduttore èambiguo :)
<Fabio> intendi l'hard disk?
<Carlin0> cpu ,ram , scheda video
<Fabio> ragazzi posso dirvi che ho un fujitsu siemens scaleo p, scheda madre ms- 7293, cpu intel core 2 duo inside E6300 @ 1866 MHz
<Fabio> Scheda Video : Nvidia Corp GeForce 7300 SE credo..
<Fabio> Memoria Fisica : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM  credo anche qui..
<Fabio> volete vedere l'errore con XP nell'installazione?
<Carlin0> un po pochina la ram , per il resto non è male ... se hai solo 1 gb di ram però sarebbe meglio qualcosa di + leggero tipo xubuntu
<Carlin0> senti cosa dice gigirock che io sto errore non lo conosco proprio
<Fabio> si vediamo se qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa di più preciso
<Fabio> cmq grazie mille @carlin0
<Fabio> l'errore sarà un altro secondo me.. con xp dovrebbe andare se fosse la ram x ubuntu..
<Carlin0> quello si , ma il problema ti si presenterebbe poi dopo installato : un OS molto lento
<Fabio> si questo hai ragione.. ma anche installando xubuntu avrei sicuramente problemi nell'installazione
<Fabio> a proposito posso chiedere quanto costa una ram da montare in casa?
<Carlin0> usa google ...
<Carlin0> non saprei
<Fabio> ha da 10 giorni che mi dispero con guide su google x XP e minimo altri 5 x far partire ubuntu
<sarovin> Fabio, che versione di ubuntu stai installando?
<Fabio> cmq io devo andà lascio collegato spero che appena torno trovo qualche buona risp
<Fabio> buona giornata ;)
<Fabio> l'ultima 15.   ......
<Fabio> 15.04
<Fabio> a dopo
<Fabio> e grazie
<giuseppe123> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con mysql
<giuseppe123> su ubuntu server
<giuseppe123> non mi parte più il servizio
<giuseppe123> ma non mi restituisce nessun errore
<gigirock> giuseppe123, hai cambiato ip ?
<giuseppe123> no
<giuseppe123> nono da nessun errore
<gigirock> giuseppe123, tu da riga comado cosa dai ?
<giuseppe123> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<gigirock> giuseppe123, dai "sudo ps -ea | grep mysql"
<giuseppe123> ok fatto
<giuseppe123> 24942 ?        00:00:00 mysql-systemd-s
<gigirock> giuseppe123,  "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<gigirock> "
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 systemd[1]: Starting MySQL Community Server...
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: 150923 15:53:23 mysqld_safe Can't log to error log and sy...ect.
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: 150923 15:53:23 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/log/mysql/er...og'.
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: touch: impossibile fare touch di "/var/log/mysql/error.lo...ente
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: chmod: impossibile accedere a "/var/log/mysql/error.log":...ente
<epson123> salve, ero venuto qui qualche giorno fa in cerca di aiuto per installare Epson-Printer-Utility, un software che permette di pulire le testine, controllare gli ugelli e l'inchiostro delle stampante epson
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 systemd[1]: Starting MySQL Community Server...
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: 150923 15:53:23 mysqld_safe Can't log to error log and sy...ect.
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: 150923 15:53:23 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/log/mysql/er...og'.
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: touch: impossibile fare touch di "/var/log/mysql/error.lo...ente
<giuseppe123> set 23 15:53:23 webserver2 mysqld_safe[28298]: chmod: impossibile accedere a "/var/log/mysql/error.log":...ente
<epson123> finalmente sono riuscito ad installarlo come si deve e funziona!!
<gigirock> epson123, cosa ?
<epson123> sono riuscito ad installare correttamente epson printer utility
<epson123> ora riesco a gestire la stampante (testine, ugelli, inchiostro) anche da ubuntu
<epson123> in pratica sbagliavo ad installarlo  col doppio-clic, dovevo installarlo con sudo dpkg -i
<immobilef> salve
<sarovin> Fabio: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4756174
<krabador> !ciao | immobilef
<ubot-it> immobilef: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<immobilef> Salve, volevo sapere che versione di ubuntu dovevo scaricare. Sono uno studente di informatica e mi è stato detto di installare linux ubuntu però ho visto che ci sono varie versioni e non conosco la differenza tra quella LTS e non LTS e la versione comunità. Saluti
<sarovin> la versione LTS verrà supportato per un periodo di tempo più lungi
<sarovin> adatta ad installazioni server
<krabador> immobilef, lts = supportata 5 anni in sicurezza
<sarovin> immobilef: dipende da cosa devi farci tu
<krabador> immobilef, intermedie , supportate 9 mesi in sicurezza, con parco software aggiornato
<krabador> immobilef, versione della comunità , ha semplicemente alcune cose già in italiano all'interno
<krabador> considera che quando installi , connesso ad internet, e selezioni la lingua, succede la stessa cosa
<krabador> sarovin, per favore, non fare disinformazione
<krabador> per server , c'è ubuntu server
<immobilef> Ne ho bisogno per programmare con VI , sono al primo anno di informatica
<krabador> immobilef, in base all'hardware a tua disposizione, puo' andar meglio una derivata
<sarovin> krabador: in cosa ho fatto disinformazione?
<krabador> immobilef, su determinati contesti, puoi usare indifferentemente una lts o un'intermedia
<krabador> sarovin, te l'ho detto
<gigirock> VI ?
<krabador> sarovin, <sarovin> la versione LTS verrà supportato per un periodo di tempo più lungi
<krabador> <sarovin> adatta ad installazioni server
<krabador> sarovin, per server , c'è ubuntu server.
<sarovin> eheheh ok
<immobilef> Il professore ci ha detto di installare linux ubuntu sul nostro computer per abituarci alla piattaforma utilizzata all'università. Vi da come mi è stato spiegato oggi sarebbe il texter
<krabador> immobilef, puoi installare indifferentemente ogni versione , a tale scopo
<sarovin> krabador: Io parlavo delle versioni LTS
<sarovin> Non esiste LTS per ubuntu server?
<krabador> !chat | sarovin
<ubot-it> sarovin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non discutere
<krabador> quello che hai detto , per come l'hai detto è inesatto.
<immobilef> Va bene sto scaricando quella LTS. Grazie mille
<sarovin> krabador: stai sereno
<krabador> immobilef, per installazione, segui tranquillamente la guida
<raoulpt> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> sarovin, qui dentro si risponde solo se si sa esattamente una risposta, #staipreciso
<krabador> !installazione | immobilef
<ubot-it> immobilef: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | immobilef
<ubot-it> immobilef: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<raoulpt> vorrei un informazione come posso  fare per sapere quale versione è supportata dal mio pc?
<krabador> raoulpt, cpu / ram / schedavideo
<krabador> raoulpt, puoi elencarli , con modelli e quantitativo precisi ?
<raoulpt> amd 64 x2 dual 4000+  scheda video gforce 7500le  512mb ram
<krabador> quanta ram ha il sistema?
<raoulpt> grazie in anticipo
<raoulpt> 512 per adesso
<krabador> non è quindi la memoria video
<krabador> se hai 512, lubuntu
<krabador> ma sono decisamente pochi
<raoulpt> no 512 sono le ram del sistema
<krabador> lubuntu
<raoulpt> ok grazie provo a fare il download ti ringrazio ancora
<sarovin> krabador: quando consigli la LTS? è una domanda seria...
<krabador> sarovin, quando l'utente ha esigenze fisse, in ambito operativo e di stabilità
<sarovin> krabador: quindi ad esempio workstation o server etc
<krabador> sarovin, senti, per server c'è ubuntu server
<sarovin> si si, sono d'accordo
<krabador> è inutile che ci giri intorno
<krabador> l'utente che deve fare 4 cose, con una macchina il piu' affidabile possibile
<krabador> prende una lts
<krabador> l'utente che non vuole stare ad aggiornare ogni 9 mesi, prende una lts, ma si tiene il parco software vecchio
<Fabio> ragazzi quindi nnt risoluzioni per il mio problema??
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<cristian_c> Fabio: ?
<JACK3viso> posso una domanda generica ?
<JACK3viso> Ma la Canonical fa giornate di promozione tipo convegni o meeting nel nostro paese?
<AndChat|589056> la comunità italiana fa il meeting
<cristian_c> ottimo
<JACK3viso> ma ha dei posti precisi o dipende?
<cristian_c> !chat | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> JACK3viso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabio> sii ma non capisco cosa devo fare.. mi diresti tu...
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Fabio
<ubot-it> Fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/t1gZKoizQLLugb9sl1JN
<Fabio> problema
<packy70> buongiorno
<packy70> posso chiedervi una mano ?
<packy70> per ubuntu server?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | packy70
<ubot-it> packy70: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<packy70> ok grazie
<Fabio> può essere x caso che ho scaricato la versione desktop invece mi serviva server?
<cristian_c> Fabio: sul sito ufficiale puoi selezionare la versione adatta
<packy70> vorrei usare ubuntu server per una piccola rete aziendale si puo fare?
<krabador> packy70: certo
<Carlin0> packy70, se sai gestirlo ...
<cristian_c> packy70: come ti ho risposto anche nell'altro canale, si può installare ubuntu server su vecchi pc come sui nuovi
<krabador> !server | packy70
<ubot-it> packy70: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<cristian_c> packy70: il punto è se conviene/è una buona idea
<krabador> innanzitutto gestire un server vuole la competenza necessaria per i servizi da gestire
<packy70> serve altri programmi?
<krabador> ubuntu server , non è il sistema operativo massimo , che fa tutto da solo
<krabador> deve l'utente fargli fare cose
<krabador> in base agli strumenti che gli servono
<krabador> packy70: che strumenti ti servono ?
<krabador> che deve fare 'sto server?
<packy70> appunto chiedevo cosa serviva per realizzare una rete server
<Carlin0> va configurato e tenuto sotto controllo
<packy70> archiviare dati da piu pc
<krabador> packy70: fai un corso , che fai prima
<Carlin0> non è così semplice packy70
<krabador> packy70: non improvvisarti
<packy70> ma dai
<krabador> packy70: ma secondo te, possiamo stare qui a farti formazione di amministrazione di sistema?
<Carlin0> packy70, tieni conto che ubuntu server non ha interfaccia grafica , quindi tutto a riga di comando
<krabador> qui si fa assistenza tecnica al sistema operativo , la formazione è un'altra cosa
<Carlin0> questo dovrebbe già renderti l'idea
<packy70> ok ok scusate vedrò da me
<packy70> buona serata gentilissimi
<cristian_c> packy70: un corso di sistemista potrebbe essere una buona idea, davvero
<packy70> non credo mi serva
<Carlin0> allora sei a posto packy70
<cristian_c> già
<packy70> sono convinto di farcela anche da solo era per fare prima pazienza
<packy70> visto che qualcuno sicuramente gia lo usa
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<packy70> grazie
<krabador> tanto il PC è premere 2 tasti
<marcus22> ciao a tutti vengo da gentoo e stò usando ubuntu 15.04 vivid e non riesco ad installare amule-daemon mi dà E: Unable to locate package amule-daemon
<cristian_c> !info amule-daemon
<ubot-it> amule-daemon (source: amule): non-graphic version of aMule, a client for the eD2k and Kad networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1+git1a369e47-3 (vivid), package size 860 kB, installed size 2995 kB
<marcus22> info: command not found
<cristian_c> marcus22: sicuro di essere stato un utente gentoo?
<cristian_c> marcus22: dove hai cercato il pacchetto di amule
<cristian_c> ?
<marcus22> si, l' ho visto su una guida in google
<marcus22> perchè quale madornale rrore ho commesso?!?!?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marcus22: essere stato un utente di una distro significa averla installata
<marcus22> si, non bisogna fare un' aggiornamento dei pacchetti prima con apt-get??
<cristian_c> marcus22: non necessariamente
<marcus22> non ho capito, adesso sono su un ubuntu già installato
<cristian_c> marcus22: sudo apt-get install amule-daemon
<cristian_c> !paste | marcus22
<ubot-it> marcus22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcus22> sudo: command not found come fà a non esserci sudo?
<marcus22> e poi io sono root
<cristian_c> marcus22: come mai sei root?
<marcus22> non lo sò perchè
<cristian_c> marcus22: posta tutto su pastebin
<marcus22> bisogna lavorare da utente su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> per tutte le operazioni che non ricgiedono root
<cristian_c> i permessi di amministrazione
<marcus22> allora devo creare un utente e lavorare da lì?
<cristian_c> marcus22: ma se conosci sudo, sai che non ti serve diventare root
<cristian_c> marcus22: perché creare un nuovo utente?
<marcus22> pensavo di fare prima.
<cristian_c> marcus22: posta tutto su pastebin
<marcus22> non ho niente da postare di rilevante che regole assurde però... sudo dovrebbe essere un' accessorio.
<cristian_c> marcus22: se non ti va di collaborare affinché tu riceva supoorta, puoi anche frequentare altri luoghi
<cristian_c> *supporto
<marcus22> perchè dici che non stò collaborando? mar@mark:/root$ sudo apt-get install amule-daemon bash: sudo: command not found
<cristian_c> marcus22: cat -n /etc/issue | pastebinit
<marcus22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12532788/
<cristian_c> marcus22: il fatto che tu sia root non è normale
<marcus22> adesso sono utente
<cristian_c> marcus22: quindi sai come tornare utente e come diventare root?
<marcus22> si su
<cristian_c> marcus22: non dovresti diventare root su ubuntu
<cristian_c> marcus22: dpkg -l | grep sudo
<cristian_c> !paste | marcus22
<ubot-it> marcus22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcus22> dpkg non dà output
<cristian_c> marcus22: sudo è preinstallatp in ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info sudo
<ubot-it> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.8.9p5-1ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 338 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<marcus22> io non riescoa capire più niente ma perchè in questo ubuntu non è preinstallato??? quindi adesso non posso installare niente?
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<marcus22> non ho sudo installato.
<cristian_c> marcus22: sei tu responsabile di quello che fai col tuo sistema
<cristian_c> qui si fa supporto a ujuntu
<cristian_c> marcus22: se sudo non è più installato, puoi rimediare
<cristian_c> apri il gestore pacchwtti
<marcus22> stò usando un ubuntu minimal che non ha l' ambiente grafico e faccio tutto da shell
<cristian_c> marcus22: beh, potevi dirlo subito
<cristian_c> se è minimal, mancheranno un bel po' di cose
<cristian_c> su ubuntu server invece dovrebbe esserci sudo invece, perché è comunque un sistema completo (senza ambiente grafico)
<ubuntuser> buonasera, ho da poco installato ubuntu 14.04.3 sul mio notebook. Ho un problema: spesso salta la connessione wi-fi (mi dice offline o non rileva la rete)
<ubuntuser> prima succedeva spessissimo, ogni pochi minuti, sia da live che dal sistema installato. Ora sembra essere stabile
<ubuntuser> Quando ho fatto una prova da live, la connessione è stata stabile per un'ora emmezza, senza problemi
<cristian_c> marcus22: come hai installatp ubuntu?
<marcus22> è già installato non è mio il computer
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: prima di ritenere il sistema responsabile del problema, hai fatto tutte le verifiche del caso?
<marcus22> ma non si dovrebbe installare tutto in automatico quando gli dico amule?
<marcus22> quali verifiche? il sistema è minimale ma è completo e funzionale.
<cristian_c> marcus22: non ti sei fatto dire com'è stato installato il sistema dal proprietario?
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, ho sempre avuto il cellulare connesso al wifi e non ha mai dato problemi, anche quando il pc ne dava
<cristian_c> marcus22: ti sei confuso, parlavo con ubuntuser
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: intendi i problemi del wifi?
<cristian_c> !apt | marcus22
<ubot-it> marcus22: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, sì. è sempre rimasto connesso, con connessione funzionante. Credi sia un problema di hardware?
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: quali altri os sono installati sul pc?
<marcus22> dovrei aggiornare tutto?
<cristian_c> marcus22: se il sistema fosse completo e funzionale avrebbe sudo installato
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, avevo win10, anche lui oscillava (a volte la connessione funzionava alla grande, mentre altre rallentava). Ma non ho mai avuto problemi del tipo "connessione fuori portata" o "disconnesso"... ora ho solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: a quale distanza si trova il pc dall'AP
<cristian_c> ?
<marcus22> evvai funzia!!! dopo l' update stà installando amule!!!
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: in un terminale digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | ubuntuser
<ubot-it> ubuntuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, il mio smartphone prnde con 2-3 tacche, il mio adapter del pc 2-3 tacche anche
<cristian_c> marcus22: ricordati di non loggarti come root su ubunu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<marcus22> mai più come root!!!
<cristian_c> marcus22: bene , allora come hai installato amule-daemon?
<cristian_c> (che necessita di sudo)
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12532978/
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: è una wifi interna che non dovrebbe dare problemi
<marcus22> da root
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marcus22: allora installa anche sudo e poi riloggati come utente
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, lo so infatti mi sono stupito prima. Ha dato problemi per un'ora buona, sia in locale che da live!
<marcus22> devo reinstallare amule da utente?
<cristian_c> marcus22: come scritto prima, l'installazione dei pacchetti necessita di sudo
<cristian_c> !apt | marcus22
<ubot-it> marcus22: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> marcus22: ma forse dovresti leggere un po' di documentazione
<marcus22> ho sudo
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, ecco, prima chiedeva anche spesso la password per il wifi, quando si scollegava-ricollegava automaticamente. anche se era salvato il profilo
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: quindi con la wifi esterna usb sul tuo pc al momento non ci sono problemi?
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, nono, sono sempre con quella interna, ora va tutto liscio
<cristian_c> marcus22: allora utilizza sudo per installare pacchetti, ecc..
<cristian_c> non loggarti come rot
<cristian_c> root
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: dicevo, con la wifi usb nessun problema sul pc in questione, mentre con la wifi interna sì?
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, non ho wifi usb
<cristian_c> buntuser> cristian_c, il mio smartphone prnde con 2-3 tacche, il mio adapter del pc 2-3 tacche anche
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, intendevo l'adapter interno, scusa
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: ubuntu 15.04?
<ubuntuser> 14.04.3
<cristian_c> sì, scusa
<ubuntuser> può essere il wireless manager disabilitato il problema? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12533066/
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: hai detto che in questo momento va bene
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, sì, come vedi non mi sono mai disconnesso
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: puoi fare una prova? Scarica e masterizza un dvd della 15.04 e provala in live
<ubuntuser> qualcuno suggerisce di modificare la config del driver con: "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" credi serva a qualcosa
<ubuntuser> va bene intanto scarico quella, pensi sia più stabile?
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: non so chi l'abbia suggerito, ma potrebbe essere una soluzione
<ubuntuser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082152
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: aspetta
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, comunque perchè pensi che la 15.04 sia meglio? io preferivo la LTS
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: quando si verifica nuovamente il problema, digita i seguenti comandi
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: segnateli
<cristian_c> da qualche parte
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, certo
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: sudo modprobe -r ath9k
<cristian_c> e poi: sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: in questo modo fai una verifica al volo senza modificare nessun file di confogurazione
<ubuntuser> certo cristian_c, se funziona uso il comando echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: se la prova funziona, puoi renderla permanente digitando il comando che hai trovato nella pagina che hai linkato
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: quindi: 1) aspetti fino a che non si ripresenta il problema
<cristian_c> 2) lanci i due comandi che ho postato
<cristian_c> 3) testi se la connessione rimane stabile
<cristian_c> 4) in caso affermativo , utilizzi il comando della guida per rendere il tutto definitivo
<ubuntuser> sei stato molto gentile cristian_c
<cristian_c> di niente
<ubuntuser> ti chiedo solo più un'ultimissima cosa, se non funzionasse quella modifica, questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4424590#p4424590
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: se invece  non funziona, prova la 15.04 in live
<ubuntuser> è anche un tentativo da fare?
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: quwlla discussione è del 2013
<cristian_c> in cui propongono di installare una versione più aggiornata dei driver
<cristian_c> e i driver sulla 14.04 dovrebbero essere già aggiornati
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8EG9RmQ9QkKL9lyacoP4
<Fabio> come risolvo?
<ubuntuser> cristian_c, che stupido... scusa
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: nessun problema
<ubuntuser> grazie e ciao :)
<cristian_c> ubuntuser: se hai altre domande , sei il benvenuto
<ubuntuser> molto disponibile!
<cristian_c> Fabio: quale ubuntu hai installato?
<cristian_c> sempre che tu l'abbia installato
<Fabio> ultimo 15.04 versione desktop
<cristian_c> Fabio: come l'hai installato?
<Fabio> adesso sto provando a scaricare quella a 32 bit xk non sono sicuro sui bit di sistema
<Fabio> con DVD
<Fabio> con chiavetta, anche se da bios impostato x farlo partire non và
<cristian_c> Fabio: su quale pc?
<Fabio> ho avevo avuto già in precedenza difficoltà ad installare windows xp sempre per errore all'installazione vuoi vedere l'errore di xp?
<Fabio> fujitsu siemens scaleo p
<cristian_c> un pc desktop
<Fabio> si fisso
<Fabio> FUJITSU SIEMENS MS-7293
<cristian_c> Fabio: quaki caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<Fabio> potrebbe essere perchè ho scaricato la versione 64 se il sistema è 32?
<cristian_c> Fabio: che cpu è?
<Fabio> intel core 2 duo
<Fabio> credo di avere 1gb di ram quindi x forza 32
<Fabio> potrebbe essere che da il problema perchè ho scaricato la versione 64 se il sistema è 32?
<cristian_c> Fabio: puoi essere più preciso sulla cpu?
<cristian_c> le core 2 duo ci sono sia a 32 che a 64 bit
<cristian_c> inoltre ubuntu non mi pare molto adatto a sistemi con 1 GB di ram
<Fabio> Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> ok
<Fabio> lo so ma anche se provassi con xubuntu l'installazione non andrebbe sono sicuro
<cristian_c> Fabio: sì, ma sarebbe comunque una scelta migliore
<cristian_c> e6300 comunque è una cpu a 64 bit, non è quello il problema
<cristian_c> Fabio: è montata una scheda grafica nel pc?
<cristian_c> nel case
<Fabio> scheda video?
<cristian_c> sì
<Fabio> potrebbe essere nvidia
<Fabio> o questa di un altro pc uguale al mio in rete (scheda video) 512 MBATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series (ASUStek Computer Inc)
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<Fabio> già mi hanno dato questa guida ma non ho capito nulla
<Fabio> potresti spiegare?
<Fabio> :P
<cristian_c> Fabio: il pc è tuo?
<Fabio> si
<cristian_c> non sai se hai montato una scheda grafica?
<Fabio> io ho comprato il pc anni fa e stop.. scusa l'ignoranza magri..
<Fabio> magari
<cristian_c> Fabio: hai detto di aver installato ubuntu, o sbaglio?
<Fabio> al momento sul pc ci sarà ancora windows vista fermo non so il motivo forse virus, aggiornato da xp del quale ho il cd ufficiale
<Fabio> e infatti volevo formattare per rimettere bello sistemato xp
<Fabio> ma ho avuto problemi
<cristian_c> Fabio: ubuntu dove si trova ubuntu ora?
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XvBZMjXnScOOKxa6FVlA
<Fabio> non è installato xk ha avuto questo problema
<Fabio> io chatto con un altro pc
<Fabio> in quello posso solamente arrivare al bios al mass
<Fabio> o fare partire ubuntu col dvd ad esempio
<cristian_c> Fabio: e come lo hai avviato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ok
<Fabio> l'ho scaricato da questo pc!!
<cristian_c> Fabio: hai masterizzato ubuntu, giusto?
<Fabio> e masterizzato
<cristian_c> con quale aoftware?
<Fabio> ashampoo
<Fabio> ma va bene non è questo il probl
<cristian_c> Fabio: hai controllato l'iso, prima di masterizzarla?
<Fabio> in che senso?
<cristian_c> !iso | Fabio
<ubot-it> Fabio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !md5 | Fabio
<ubot-it> Fabio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> Fabio: hai già provato la live di xubuntu 15.04?
<cristian_c> spiega esattamente cosa accade?
<cristian_c> *.
<Fabio> avvio carica il cd
<Fabio> parte il cd
<Fabio> diventa nero
<Fabio> dopo un po viola
<Fabio> poi con la scritta ubuntu
<Fabio> e dopo un pò che carica l'errore
<Fabio> cmq grazie x le guide sono nuovissimo di ubunto
<tdk200> Salve raga stavo cercando di visualizzare un video su un sito con immaggini in streaming, con firefox e cromium nn riesco a vedere nulla
<tdk200> come posso identificare il problema per risolverlo?
<Fabio> ragazzi cosa ne pensate di edubuntu per me che non ho mai provato?
<Fabio> o conviene xubunto?
<ugone> tdk200, schermo nero?
<tdk200> Si con messaggio
<ugone> Fabio, direi xubuntu
<tdk200> aspè mo te lo passo il messaggio
<tdk200> error loading stream could not connect to server Su windows però si vede lo streaming
<tdk200> ugone,
<ugone> tdk200, potresti provare con vlc
<tdk200> dici ?? come prelevo il link per lo streaming?
<ubuntuser> sera, non funzionano le combinazioni di tasti FN+F5, FN+F6 per diminuire/aumentare la luminosità dello schermo (ubuntu 14.04.3)
<tdk200> sto provando con strumenti per webmaster ma nn trovo uno straccio di link da poter dare a Vlc
<ugone> tdk200, ma il sito usa un suo player per visualizzare?
<tdk200> credo di si
<ugone> senza link è abbastanza difficile capire
<tdk200> un certo jwplayer
<ugone> ok
<tdk200> te lo mando in pvt
<ugone> hai java?
<tdk200> si la 9
<Fabio> ragazzi invece posso installare xubuntu da un pc e installarlo su hard disk collegato usb?
<tdk200> cmq su alcuni siti poi mi dice che non ho il flash quando al contrario lo tengo
<tdk200> Ugone devo scappare ci vediamo in questi gg ripasso
<tdk200> e vedo
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> cmq tu prova vedi se ti funza
<tdk200> ciao
<ubuntuser> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Fabio: ma hai provato xubuntu in live?
<Fabio> cioè con la pennetta usb?
<Fabio> ragazzi invece posso installare xubuntu da un pc e installarlo su hard disk collegato usb?
<akis24> si si usb o disco live stessa cosa Fabio
<akis24> Fabio: si puoi installarlo sul disco usb esterno
<Fabio> e quindi installare xubuntu e formatta il disco giusto?
<akis24> Fabio: avvii la usb o disco live che sia e installi su hard-disk usb esterno se è quello che intendi fare
<Fabio> grazie questa notte faccio questa prova a piu tardi ciaoo
<akis24> ciao
<Diego25> Qualcuno mi sa dire un programma per controllare la rotazione delle ventole del pc?
<Silvi> c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> Silvi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<Diego25> akis24: non esiste nulla da interfaccia grafica configurarle?
<Silvi> qualcuno mi darebbe due dritte sulla configurazione di Samba Server?
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<stefy90> Ciao a tutti. Ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio pc fisso. L? installazione è andata a buon fine, però dopo averlo avviato ed aver inserito la password per l'accesso si presenta una schermata nera dove si riesce a vedere solo il mouse. qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> stefy90: su quale pc hai installato ubuntu?
<gigirock> stefy90, accendi la luce....
<gigirock> stefy90, premi alt f2
<stefy90> cristian_c preciso che è un pc molto datato. é un pentium 4 da 3,06 ghz con 2gb di ram e una scheda video nvidia geforce fx5700 le
<krabador> stefy90: scarica lubuntu ed installa quello
<stefy90> cristian_c riesco ad avviarlo con avvio normale dalla modalità recovery
<gigirock> stefy90, dalla recovery fai login grafico ?
<stefy90> no, faccio avvio normale.
<gigirock> stefy90, hai messo i driver proprietari ?
<krabador> stefy90: lubuntu
<krabador> gigirock: quella nVidia non ne ha di supportati
<krabador> gigirock: solo gli open
<gigirock> krabador, c'e' la nvidia fx e non riavvia
<gigirock> pentium 4 e' mmx ?
<krabador> FX non ha più closed supportati
<krabador> da 12.04
<gigirock> poveretta
<stefy90> krabador devo disinstallare ubuntu e installare lubuntu?
<krabador> stefy90: si
<gigirock> krabador, e con lubu che cambia ?
<stefy90> krabador grazie
<krabador> gigirock: che quella macchina lo digerisce meglio
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-24
<Manu-sh> ciao
<Manu-sh> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ho un problema con la pacchettizzazione di gtkdialog
<Fabio> come faccio ad installare xubuntu da windows 7 su hard disk collegato usb?
<krabador> Fabio, windows 7 non c'entra nulla
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GgF9hqtWSUmMkYESp2M1
<krabador> fai partire il supporto di installazione, fai partire l'installazione, ed al momento di scegliere dove installare, selezioni "altro
<krabador> e selezioni il disco collegato in uwb
<krabador> usb
<krabador> that's it
<krabador> devi segnalare anche lui come disco di installazione del grub
<Fabio> quindi riavvio e poi metto installa e poi posso decidere dove installare?
<fabio> Buongiorno, ho un problema con apache
<fabio> mi genera un file log molto grosso
<fabio> 40 gb
<glpiana> ola
<mario_Lubuntu> salve, ho un problema con un hardisk daneggiato. Urge Clonazione. ho provato Clonezilla ma mi da errore. Ho provato a fare copia e incolla con Gparted ma mi dà errore nelle partizioni in cui vi sono i dati. Cosa Faccio?
<mario_Lubuntu> ho la necessità di salvare i dati. Nel nuovo pc posso inserire due hardisk, volevo mettere entrambi gli hardisk e da li poi passare i dati. potrei?
<Carlin0> quanti sono i dati in gb ?
<glpiana> mario_Lubuntu, sì, ma se li metti sullo stesso cavo ide (sempre che siano ide), imposta correttamente master e slave
<mario_Lubuntu> potrei non sono molto bravo, è il mio primo anno in Lubuntu. Cosa dovrei fare di preciso. Quello che posso dirti e che ho 2 hardisk, tecnologia di 8 anni fa. Ho sempre lavorato con un hardisk in cui ho tutto, ed ora analizzandolo ho visto che ha 600 settori danneggiati ed ho pensato di fare la clonazione, per non trasferire tutto manualmente, (la c
<mario_Lubuntu> osa più difficile da trasferire sono le email che ne ho a migliaia). Cosa mi consigli di fare?
<ExPBoy> mario_Lubuntu, ma un semplice copia di BK no?
<ExPBoy> poi butti il vecchio hd e fai un "restore" su quello nuovo
<mario_Lubuntu> ovvero dimmi sono tutto orecchie
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<ExPBoy> segui la guida
<mario_Lubuntu> ho letto la guida, ti dirò ho provato ieri pomeriggio con il comando dd
<ExPBoy> non c'è solo dd
<ExPBoy> leggi bene
<mario_Lubuntu> aspetta aspetta, avevo dubbi anche con dd che mi potresti chiarire
<Carlin0> mario_Lubuntu, clonezilla è in realtà una semi gui di dd , quindi ...
<ExPBoy> usa rsync e vai tranquillo
<ExPBoy> ecco anche
<ExPBoy> insomma devi provare poi se hai problemi hardware allora è diverso
<Carlin0> dipende anche quanta roba hai
<glpiana> comunque a volte basta un copia e incolla
<mario_Lubuntu> mentre faceva la copia del disco, mi diceva i megabit copiati, i secondi trascorsi e poi sotto compariva la stringa error: dev/sda...
<mario_Lubuntu> e andava avanti mega per mega a fare così e mi sono insospettito e lo spento
<glpiana> l'ho
<ExPBoy> :)
<mario_Lubuntu> scusa la fretta
<Carmelo> Salve ragazzi. Devo installare COMSOL sul PC da chiavetta. Come devo fare?
<peppe1>  ciao a tutti,ho provato a creare un disco di avvio usb (pendrive)di ubuntu 14/04 ma sia con ,creatore di dischi di avvio ,sia con unetbootin alla fine del processo  mi dice " installazione del bootloader non riuscita"
<peppe1>  l'immagine iso è buona perche l'avevo usata tempo fa per fare una installazione
<Guest21495> Da terminale ho digitato sudo sh /media/donatello/COMSOL51/set-up
<Guest21495> sudo sh /media/donatello/COMSOL51/setup
<glpiana> !chat | Guest21495 non c'è supporto per software esterno
<ubot-it> Guest21495 non c'è supporto per software esterno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntuser> buongiorno, ieri ho installato ubuntu 14.04.3. Cercando di impostare una grafica ibrida ho scaricato i driver di nvidia (331), nvidia-prime e bumblebee. Ho riavviato il portatile e all'accensione mi è stato detto di resettare i driver grafici a quelli di default. è quello che ho fatto, ho riavviato, ma ora il caricamente del sistema operativo si fe
<ubuntuser> rma alla scritta "ubuntu", ora son da live...
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, ho aggiunto in fondo al file ~/.bashrc la riga: PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin e da li in poi non mi funziona il comand ls, mi dice che ls non è incluso nelle variabili d'ambiente PATH. Era una cosa che avevo già fatto sulla 12.04 e tutto liscio. Ora sono su 14.04, dove ho sbagliato?
<ubuntuser> per favore ho bisogno di aiuto, non posso utilizzare il pc
<gigirock> ubuntuser, perche ' ?
<ubuntuser> il caricamento dell'os si blocca alla schermata con la scritta "ubuntu"
<ubuntuser> gigirock, ti riscrivo il primo messaggio, non l'hai letto:
<ubuntuser> ieri ho installato ubuntu 14.04.3. Cercando di impostare una grafica ibrida ho scaricato i driver di nvidia (331), nvidia-prime e bumblebee. Ho riavviato il portatile e all'accensione mi è stato detto di resettare i driver grafici a quelli di default. è quello che ho fatto, ho riavviato, ma ora il caricamente del sistema operativo si ferma alla scr
<ubuntuser> itta "ubuntu", ora son da live...
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: perche' in quel modo hai tolto dal PATH tutto quello che c'era prima, tra cui, in particolare, /usr/bin
<gigirock> ubuntuser, vai nella recovery da root ed elimina tutti i driver nvidia
<ubuntuser> gigirock, grazie infinite!!! qual è la directory precisa?
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: vedi cosa ti dice:  echo $PATH
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: dice /usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: spetta che su #ubuntu mi hanno detto di scrivere PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin:$PATH"
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: allora togli la linea che hai aggiunto in .bashrc, e al suo posto metti:  export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: poi dai:  . .bashrc
<caveat-> e quindi verifica con:  echo $PATH
<gigirock> ubuntuser, dalla riga comando tipo : sudo apt-get remove nvidia* && sudo apt-get remove bumblebee
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: mi sa che devo riavviare, mi dice che lesspipe non è nel PATH
<ubuntuser> gigirock, grazie per avermi aiutato. pensi che questi consigli siano affidabili? http://askubuntu.com/questions/658040/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: dai:  which lesspipe
<ubuntuser> ho anche io un ASUS n551jw
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: Il comando "which" è disponibile alle seguenti posizioni * /bin/which * /usr/bin/which Il comando non può essere localizzato perché "/usr/bin:/bin" non è incluso nella variabile d'ambiente PATH.
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: che ti dice echo $PATH
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: /usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: non ci siamo..
<caveat-> devi togliere la linea che avevi aggiunto prima in .bashrc
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: questa? export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: quella e' presente?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: si, solo quella
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: questa l'hai tolta quindi PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin  ?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: ah, te dici la dovevo aggiungere a quella di prima, scusa l'ho sostituita
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st:
<caveat-> no
<caveat-> quella di prima doveva essere tolta
<caveat-> e tieni solo export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<caveat-> pero' devi dare:  source .bashrc
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: quella che c'è ora
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: allora dai:  source .bashrc e quindi: echo $PATH
<caveat-> che ti dice?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: che il comando lesspipe è disponibile alle posizioni etc etc
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: tutti gli altri pero' ora vanno, no? ls, which ...
<ubuntuser> buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi con la configurazione di una grafica ibrida? Ho una intel HD 4600 integrata e una nvidia 960m. Qualcuno sa dirmi se è meglio: driver nvidia-352, nvidia-prime e bumblebee oppure driver nvidia-331-updates, nvidia-prime e lightdm?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: no
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: riavvio
<th34lch3m1st> ?
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: no
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: posta solo l'output di: echo $PATH
<gigirock> ubuntuser, nvidia 352 senza prime e bumblebee... se 352 sono supportati dalla tua skeda
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: output: /usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<gigirock> 331 hanno problemi con il cambio di kernel.... ubuntuser
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: allora, dai logout
<caveat-> nella shell dico
<ubuntuser> gigirock, s', 352.41 sono compatibili con la mia scheda video! Quindi uso il comando purge e poi installo quelli? Si potrà poi "switchare" tra intel e nvidia?
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: riavvia il terminale e riposta  echo $PATH
<tdk200> Salve raga allora ieri avevo un problema con il flash, il sistema operativo da lubuntu software center mi dice che è installato
<tdk200> ma sul browser nn funza
<tdk200> dice che nn c'è
<gigirock> ubuntuser, bella domanda n lo so io switcho da bios
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: logout ---> nel terminale?
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: gia'
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: risposta: bash: logout: non è una shell di login: utilizzare "exit"
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: exit
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: echo $PATH ---->  /usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<ubuntuser> gigirock, così è molto scomodo! Sarebbe utile selezionare le applicazioni per cui usare la nvidia. In modo da non sprecare energia/batteria. Che ne dici di questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/654677/installing-nvidia-driver-on-hybrid-card/654684#654684
<ubuntuser> gigirock, come switchi da bios?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: ci siamo quasi, c'è solo un paio di volte oraclejava8/bin
<tdk200> glpiana, potresti darmi una mano con questo problema??
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: si', allora dai: grep PATH .bashrc
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: non hai piazzato niente anche da altre parti, tipo in .bash_profile?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: no
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: grep PATH .bashrc ---> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: a questo punto sembra di poter dire che esportare il PATH in .bashrc sia inutile, allora commenta: # export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava8/bin
<caveat-> poi dai:  source .bashrc
<caveat-> o come prima exit, e rivedi echo $PATH
<tdk200> nessuno sa come fare per risolvere problemi con il flash player?
<caveat-> tdk200: quale browser? E che tipo di problema, come si manifesta?
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: si, tutto ok ora, c'è un solo oraclejava8/bin
<caveat-> th34lch3m1st: ok
<tdk200> allora su alcuni siti che usano flash mi dice che non è installata nessuna versione flash
<tdk200> per far partire il filmato
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: mi sa che ho mischiato le cose seguendo la mia stessa guida (LOL) perchè ho gli export in /etc/profile.d/java.sh
<caveat-> tdk200: quale browser?
<tdk200> chrome e firefox
<caveat-> in entrambi stesso comportamento?
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: installa pepperflash
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: e magari prima rimuovi il flash adobe/ubuntu
<tdk200> sisi
<caveat-> quello pero' vale solo per chrome
<tdk200> dice che nn è installato ma se faccio il test sul sito adobe funge
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: hai già pepperflash?
<tdk200> anzi su face
<tdk200> cioè su firefox mi da error loading stream could not connect to server
<tdk200> th34lch3m1st, credo di no
<tdk200> caveat-, capito su firefox mi da errore con relativa spiegazione su chromium nulla
<tdk200> mi dice solo che nn è presente
<tdk200> ma su firefox se verifico flash se è funzionante con il suo test on line il logo video di flash parte
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: molti siti e/o servizi richedono l'ultima versione del flash per windows, che ovviamente non corrisponde a quella dei repo per ubuntu. se installi pepperflash ti eviti un sacco di rogne
<caveat-> tdk200: in firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi metti:  about:plugins
<tdk200> th34lch3m1st, ma funge sia su cromium che firefox?
<tdk200> !Paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: yep
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: prima disinstalla il flash adobe
<tdk200> caveat-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12540812/
<tdk200> ma pepper flash si installa con i ppa?
<tdk200> io nn voglio mettere nessun ppa
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: sulla 14.04 ci sono i repo ufficiali
<tdk200> io ho lubuntu 15
<tdk200> stessa cosa?
<tdk200> su lubuntu software center nn mi esce pepperflash
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: credo, puoi provare a dare: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: se ti dice di no significa che non c'è
<caveat-> tdk200: che ti dice:  dpkg -l | grep -i flash  ?
<tdk200> ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.521ubuntu0.15.04.1                i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<caveat-> tdk200: e questo da quando succede? Prima non succedeva?
<tdk200> io credo che forse su winzozz i player accettano la nuova versione di flash
<tdk200> questa credo sia vecchia no?
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: è l'ultima versione ufficiale adobe supportata per linux
<tdk200> si ma per winzzoz c'è una nuova più aggiornata credo
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: per avere la stessa versione di windows serve pepperflash
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: oppure usi solo Chrome che ce l'ha nativamente
<tdk200> th34lch3m1st, ma funza anche su firefox pepper?
<tdk200> beh ho installato cromium e dice che nn lo teneva il flash player
<tdk200> adesso ho tolto flash adobe ed inserito il pepper
<tdk200> su cromium va
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: Chrome non è lo stesso browser di Chromium
<th34lch3m1st> chiedi ubuntu
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: testalo sul sito adobe, che versione ti da?
<caveat-> tdk200: in ogni caso potrebbe non derivare da flash il problema.. https://www.atdove.org/help/Technical-Issues/I-see-Error-loading-stream-Could-not-connect-to-server-when-I-try-to-play-videos.
<th34lch3m1st> caveat-: si ma con la 11.2 sono sempre rogne
<tdk200> Error loading player:
<tdk200> No playable sources found
<tdk200> su firefox
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: dammi un minuto ti trovo le istruzioni
<tdk200> cmq su chromium dopo aver installato pepper funza tutto
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: mi correggo funziona su Chromium ma non su Firefox, è Pipelight che funziona su entrambi ma è su ppa.
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: ti serve l'ultimo flash sia Chromium che Firefox?
<tdk200> allora adesso installato pepper funge tutto su chromium
<tdk200> però io sono un fan di Firefox e uso sempre quello mi trovo meglio
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: Chromium si, Firefox no.
<tdk200> per usare il flash su firefox comme fò?
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: Per Firefox devi installare Pipelight
<tdk200> grrr
<tdk200> ma quando aggiorneranno flash player per ubuntu all'ultima versione?
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: mai, fine supporto
<caveat-> tdk200: mai, solo patch di sicurezza
<tdk200> Che roba e se uno vuole usare firefox si attacca?
<tdk200> Voi dite fine supporto intendendo il passaggio dalla 15.04 alla prossima versione?
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: per Firefox: Pipelight da ppa con l'ultimo flash oppure linux adode flash 11.2 ...a te la scelta
<tdk200> th3
<tdk200> io stavo usando il flash di adobe solo che nn mi faceva vedere niente da firefox
<cecchini> ma come è possibile ragazzi il flash non funziona su firefox
<caveat-> tdk200: se l'avventura non ti fa paura: https://github.com/i-rinat/freshplayerplugin
<tdk200> perchè uno che usa flash su firefox quando aggiornano su winzozz nn lo può usare più? è cattiveria questa :D
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: Adobe ha cessato il supporto ufficiale per lo sviluppo del flash linux. solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza, niente avanzamenti di versione (si rimane sulla 11.2 ad oltranza)
<tdk200> azz
<tdk200> quindi quando ci sarà il passaggio alla nuova versione di linux nn si potrà più usare il flash adobe perchè nn faranno aggiornamenti? assurdo
<tdk200> cioè anche adesso nn funge ma nn ci saranno aggiornamenti futuri??
<caveat-> tdk200: non c'entra niente con nuove release di ubuntu o altre distro Linux, e comunque funziona, salvo contrattempi tipo quelli in cui sei incorso tu, che poi non e' detto derivino effettivamente dal flash plugin
<tdk200> che schifosi quelli di adobe
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: aggiornamenti di sicurezza si, avanzamenti di versione no
<tdk200> beh però con con pepperflash su chromium vedo tutto a cosa sarà dovuto il problema in Firefox?
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: incompatibilità di API
<tdk200> umm e come verifico
<caveat-> tdk200: per avere una conferma, dovresti passarmi il link della pagina dove avevi il problema, e vedere se io pure ce l'ho
<cecchini> th34lch3m1st, puo darsi che dico una cazz ma scusa se installa ubuntu restricted extras nemmeno funziona?
<tdk200> capito cmq su facebook vedo dei video caricati dagli utenti senza flash. Su facebook che plugin usano per i video? adesso ti passo il link in privato caveat-
<th34lch3m1st> cecchini: 11.2
<tdk200> cecchini, già li tengo installati
<tdk200> con flash sempre 11.2
<cecchini> e non funziona?
<cecchini> bah non lo so guarda
<th34lch3m1st> cecchini: non su tutti i siti/servizi web
<th34lch3m1st> cecchini: tipo i siti legali di streaming funzionano 1 su 2
<caveat-> tdk200: immagino siano html5, come su youtube
<cecchini> eh ho capito th34lch3m1st io ho installato avendo ubuntu 15.04 plugin adobe flash e mi funziona tutto sia con chrominum che con firefox
<tdk200> a capisco
<tdk200> quindi nn serve più sto flash
<tdk200> sperando che convertano tutto in html5 così leviamo sta schifezza di flash
<tdk200> ecco cecchini la cosa è strana che a te vada e a me no
<cecchini> vorrei vedere proprio il link che a te non funziona se a me funziona
<th34lch3m1st> cecchini: ti funziona tutto finchè non trovi il servizio internet che richiede l'ultima versioone windows di flash
<cecchini> capisco
<cecchini> th34lch3m1st, mi sono inserito per capire, potrebbe capitare anche a me lo stesso probl
<th34lch3m1st> cecchini: non uso siti tipo infinty, sky go mymovies etc etc ma alcuni di quei servizi richiedono tassativamente l'ultimo flash ( non so dirti quali perchè non li uso)
<tdk200> vabè mi rassegno per flash su firefox
<tdk200> uso chromium
<ExPBoy> era ora
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: o i ppa
<ExPBoy> :)
<tdk200> adesso vado grazie per le dritte e speriamo in un passaggio su html5 così si risolve
<tdk200> i ppa mi hanno combinato diversi casini
<tdk200> meglio così va
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: secondo me, il 90% dei ppa che creano casini sono quelli a scopo ricreativo (giochi, emulatori, streaming etc etc)
<th34lch3m1st> tdk200: per il resto mai avuto problemi
<tdk200> capisco
<tdk200> Io adesso scappo grazie mille
<tdk200> per le info
<cecchini> ExPBoy, ma come era ora :D
<MMRRLL> Ciao, come posso gestire gli script che mi rallentano molto la navigazione e cosa faccio per impedire questi problemi? Grazie
<gigirock> MMRRLL, che script ?
<MMRRLL> non so il tipo: il sistema mi dice se voglio farli continuoare, fare stop script o aprirli nel debag
<gigirock> MMRRLL, ma cosa ?
<MMRRLL> questi script: mi si apre una finestra che dice script in corso (una cosa del genere) e mi chiede cosa voglio fare: stop script, continue o aprirlo nel debag .
<MMRRLL> spero di essermi espresso bene
<Carlin0> MMRRLL, sinceramente non si è capito nulla
<gigirock> Carlin0, cosi' a occhio sono gli errori script java del browser
<MMRRLL> si potrebbero essere gli errori script java del browser, comunque quando ricapita scrivo ciò che vedo nella finestra
<Carlin0> prendi la schermata MMRRLL ...
<simi> ciao vorreichiedervi
<simi> una cosa
<krabador> !chiedi | simi
<ubot-it> simi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simi> ho un pentium 4 3ghz con 2 gb di ram.quando apro mozilla magari 2 schede youtube la cpu va al 100 % ho installato xubuntu
<simi> cosa posso fare per non farla arrivare a manetta
<Carlin0> è normale simi
<Carlin0> soprattutto se usi flash in quelle pagine
<krabador> simi, apri il terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> simi, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<krabador> simi, che scheda video hai?
<simi> non saprei sinceramente
<krabador> allora anche sudo lshw | pastebinit
<simi> pastebint è già alla versione più recente
<krabador> perfetto manda i comandi successivi
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link che produrranno
<Carlin0> xubuntu forse lo ha di default
<simi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12541591/
<Carlin0> simi, usi flash o html5 su youtube ?
<krabador> simi, installa chromium, installa pepperflashplugin
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa, e vedi come si comporta il sistema
<simi> bella domanda guardo su gestore programmi?
<krabador> simi, xubuntu quale?
<simi> penso l?ultima varsione ora controllo
<krabador> simi, ma c'è qualcosa che sai del tuo sistema?
<krabador> sai il nome della tua ragazza?
<simi> ahahaahah
<simi> 1404
<simi> per mè linux e nuovo ho sempre usato windows
<krabador> questo non porta a non sapere che cosa si ha
<simi> ok
<krabador> simi, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<simi> cmq bello il terminale
<simi> :)
<gigirock> ...ecco che capiamo perche' hanno inventato i proci multicore
<Carlin0> IMHO basta usare html5
<simi> cmq strano adesso la cpu va al 50 %
<krabador> adesso , facendo cosa?
<krabador> usando chromium e facendo le stesse cose di cui parlavi prima?
<simi> you tube e la chat più il terminale
<simi> adesso 30
<krabador> simi sudo apt-get install htop
<krabador> si puo' sapere, nel frattempo che cosa stai facendo, se stai seguendo consigli mandando comandi, eccetera?
<simi> sto facendo quello che mi dite
<simi> youtube non stavo guardando il video
<krabador> è stato installato chromium, e pepperflash?
<simi> si
<simi> non l'ho ancora provato
<simi> Elaborazione dei trigger per menu (2.1.46ubuntu1)...
<krabador> chiudi firefox, prova chromium, riproponi lo scenario, manda htop da terminale e vedi cosa occupa quanto
<simi> ok grazie lo faccio subito
<sbasso> ciau
<simi> ciao o provato a fare come mi hai detto ma più o meno e uguale
<maurip> buongiorno a tutti
<maurip> non so se questo è il canale giusto
<maurip> ho un problema con un crontab
<maurip> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare per favore?
<MMRRLL> Carlin0, questa è la schermata: A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, open the script in the debugger, or let the script continue.
<MMRRLL> Script: https://s.ytimg.com/yts/jsbin/…T-vflYt0jbS/html5player-new.js:64
<MMRRLL1> Cosa devo fare per gestire gli script e  far si  che non vengano più fuori gli avvisi che mi impallano il computer? Grazie.
<MMRRLL1> sono script che iniziano con HATTP
<pietroalbini> btw, si, sappiamo che *.ubuntu-it.org è offline
<Eagle2> pe scaricare il sito del wiki di ubuntu non riesco con WebHTTrack Website copier, come si fa?
<akis24> !chat | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pietroalbini> Eagle2, tutti i nostri siti web sono in questo momento offline per una manutenzione non programmata, prova tra qualche ora!
<Eagle2> cmq, non si scarica
<pietroalbini> Eagle2, normale, se il sito è offline
<Eagle2> gia provato un paio di giorni fa
<Eagle2> non era off line
<pietroalbini> Eagle2, magari scrivimi in privato quando tutto torna online
<pietroalbini> !chi | Eagle2, e anche questo
<ubot-it> Eagle2, e anche questo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<pietroalbini> che altrimenti non ricevo le notifiche
<Eagle2> pietrutilissimo per tenerlo in off-line
<Eagle2> pietroalbini,  utilissimo per tenerlo in off-line in una chiavetta
<pietroalbini> Eagle2, d'accordo, quando il sito torna online scrivimi in privato che così vediamo cosa non va
<Eagle2> ok
<Marinos> Buona sera
<Marinos> ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi. Con lspci mi viene riconosciuta. Solo che nella barra mi dice che è disabilitata a livello hardware
<Marinos> ho provato a premere Fn f10 ma niente
<Marinos> ho provato con sudo rfkill unblock all e neppure quello ha funzionato
<krabador> Marinos, al momento questa macchina è connessa ad internet?
<Marinos> no sono con un altro pc
<Marinos> però posso connetterla con il cavo lan
<Marinos> quello funziona
<krabador> Marinos, connettila con cavo lan
<krabador> apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Marinos> krabador: premetto che anche con win non funge
<Marinos> collego il cavo 2 secondi
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> segnati questi comandi
<Marinos> ok fatto
<krabador> Marinos, gli ultimi 2 producono un link
<Marinos> ti devo passare i link?
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<Marinos> ok
<krabador> ed in questo fai prima a collegarti dalla stessa macchina
<krabador> e scollegare l'altra
<Marinos> 125544305
<Marinos> 125544309
<krabador> Marinos, link completi
<Marinos> scusami
<krabador> eh
<Marinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125544305
<schon> ciao
<schon> scusate na domanda
<Marinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com125544309
<krabador> !ciao | schon
<ubot-it> schon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntuser> posso chiedere se cristian_c entra in determinati orari?
<schon> vorrei cancellare definitivamwnte windows
<krabador> ubuntuser, non funziona cosi' qui
<schon> e lasciare solo ubuntu su un pc
<Marinos> krabador: ho come l'impressione che si partita la sheda wifi?
<schon> in pratica eliminare la partizione e lasciare solo ubuntu
<ubuntuser> krabador, ieri abbiamo provato assieme a risolvere un problema, e ha detto di chiedere a lui se persisteva
<schon> sapete dirmi come fare?
<Marinos> però in questo caso non verrebbe visualizzata in lspci
<krabador> Marinos, nessuno dei 2 link vanno
<krabador> Marinos, rimanda i comandi , incolla qui correttamente i link
<Marinos> ok
<Marinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125544305/
<krabador> schon, fai partire il supporto di installazinone della versione di ubuntu che preferisci, dopo averlo fatto, dopo aver scelto quella che fa al caso tuo
<Marinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125544309/
<Marinos> avevo dimenticato /
<krabador> schon, fai patire l'installazione, ed al momento in cui ti chiede dove installare, gli dici "usa tutto il disco"
<schon> ok
<schon> provo
<krabador> schon, la versione indicata di ubuntu, è anche molto correlata all'hardware a disposizione
<schon> grazie
<krabador> schon, se hardware è vecchio
<schon> no no
<krabador> devi andare di derivate leggere
<schon> l ho sempre usato su vecchi pc
<krabador> schon, che hardware hai a disposizione?
<schon> ma ora l ho messo
<schon> intel core i5
<krabador> schon, "vecchi" , le ultime versioni del kernel hanno segato supporto ad hardware vecchio
<ubuntuser> krabador, quindi non so quando posso trovare cristian_c?
<krabador> schon, ok, allora accomodati a mettere quello che ti pare
<schon> ok
<schon> grazie
<krabador> ubuntuser, molto semplicemente , qui dentro si entra e si chiede
<krabador> non si predono appuntamenti s
<schon> questo era l unico ancora partizionato
<schon> ma ho sbroccato con windows
<schon> basta
<schon> ora solo ubuntu
<schon> me ne frego
<schon> grazieper le info
<krabador> !chat | schon
<ubot-it> schon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<schon> a presto
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ubuntuser, a meno che non sia un utente stesso, ad accordarsi in via del tutto privata con un altro utente
<krabador> Marinos, continuano ad essere "The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist. "
<krabador> Marinos, la possibilità che la scheda sia partita c'è
<krabador> come altre possibilità
<Marinos> krabador: passo su quella macchina
<krabador> Marinos, come ti è stato detto prima
<krabador> colleghi in lan, entri qui
<krabador> e fai tutto da li
<Marinos> krabador: si scusa
<marinos> krabador: eccomi qui ok
<ubuntuser> ok, allora vorrei chiedere aiuto. Ho la connessione Wi-Fi che salta molto spesso. In alcuni momenti però è stabile 3/4 tacche. Ho come prova che non sia un problema di AP perchè ho il cellulare che prende sempre 3/4 tacche e funziona benissimo. A volte dunque riceso un messaggio: "Disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete". Poi il so prova a riconnettersi e
<ubuntuser>  scrive ancora la stessa cosa. Se riesce a collegarsi richiede la password dell'AP anche se questa è stata salvata in precedenza. Riavviando il problema scompare per i primi 5 min ma a volte si ripresenta. Ora sembra stabile! cristian_c mi ha consigliato un metodo che, però, al posto di sistemare, "nasconde" definitivamente l'AP che non viene più r
<ubuntuser> ilevato dall'so, come a volte accade. I comandi provati sono: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12544403/
<marinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12544407/
<marinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12544408/
<krabador> marinos, la periferica risulta disabilitata a livello hardware
<krabador> tipo dal tasto fisico
<krabador> marinos, entra in windows, riabilitala, torna su ubuntu e prova
<marinos> krabador: si però posso solo premere Fn+f10 per abilitare
<krabador> marinos, fallo da windows
<marinos> krabador: nooo su windows è la stessa cosa.
<marinos> Riprovo a farlo vediamo che succede
<marinos> krabador: 10 minuti e sono qui vediamo un po
<marinos> krabador: grazie per il momento :)
<krabador> marinos, consulta bene il manuale dell notebook, nel caso tu abbia un tasto fisico dedicato
<krabador> e non lo sai
<marinos> krabador: non ne vedo di tasti fisici
<marinos> comunque controllo
<krabador> ubuntuser, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> che dice?
<Mr_Pan> marinos, marco e modello del pc please
<Mr_Pan> ciao krabador
<krabador> Mr_Pan, arrivi un po' tardi
<Mr_Pan> letto solo ora
<Mr_Pan> era solo per curiosità :)
<krabador> è in corso procedura
<Mr_Pan> ok ok ...
<ubuntuser> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12544485/ krabador
<krabador> ubuntulog, ed è il tuo access point?
<krabador> ubuntuser,
<ubuntuser> sì krabador. ho un altro portatile con ubuntu (di mio padre) che non dà problemi, è solo due stanze più in là
<ubuntuser> l'AP è al piano di sopra
<Marinos> krabador: niente non accade niente ù
<Marinos> krabador: non ho tasti fisici a parte Fn+f10
<krabador> ubuntuser, quello rilevato dallo scan, è il tuo ap?
<krabador> Marinos, accedi in bios, ripristina il default
<ubuntuser> sì krabador, hyperline-9282
<krabador> salva riavvia, carica ubuntu e torna qui
<Marinos> neppure il bluetooth funge (credo sia gestito dalla stessa scheda giusto?)
<krabador> ubuntuser, allora l'ap viene visto
<ubuntuser> sì certo lo so, ci sono collegato. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<krabador> ti sei spiegato
<krabador> ""nasconde" definitivamente l'AP che non viene più r
<krabador> <ubuntuser> ilevato dall'so, come a volte accade"
<krabador> ubuntuser, adesso , quanto dura la connessione?
<ubuntuser> sì, e a volte, non so perchè ho dei momenti che salta in continuazione. Prova a ricollegarsi mille volte
<ubuntuser> Magari ci riesce, ma poi salta
<ubuntuser> Ora sono collegato da una ventina d minuti
<ubuntuser> Ieri mentra parlavo con cristian_c la stessa cosa, come stamattina, funzionava alla perfezione
<krabador> ubuntuser, ubuntu 14.04 o 15.04 ?
<ubuntuser> 14.04
<krabador> ubuntuser, uname -a | pastebinit
<Marinos> krabador: riportato in default il bios ma niente
<ubuntuser> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12544551/
<krabador> Marinos, sudo rfkill unblock all | pastebinit
<krabador> Marinos, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> Marinos, quale ubuntu ?
<Marinos> 14.04
<Marinos> krabador: vado a cenare grazie per il momento appena finito vedo se riesco a mandarti questi pastebin se sei ancora connesso
<Marinos> grazie mille
<ubuntuser> krabador nemmeno tu trovi un motivo vero? provo la 15.04?
<krabador> hanno lo stesso kernel
<krabador> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836867
<krabador> cose che hai fatto vengono da qui
<ubuntuser> no da qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082152&page=2 krabador
<krabador> ok, guarda comunque il thread
<ubuntuser> sì avevo provato il metodo di wild man
<krabador> ubuntuser, scarica http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/wily-desktop-amd64.iso , fa un supporto di installazione , mandalo in live e vedi cosa succede
<ubuntuser> krabador cos'è?
<krabador> la iso di oggi della 15.10
<krabador> ha dentro linux-image-4.2.0-11-generic
<krabador> successivo a 14.04.3 e 15.04
<ubuntuser> è una beta?
<krabador> è una daily, della versione in sviluppo
<krabador> 15.10 esce a fine ottobre
<krabador> il 22
<krabador> oggi tra l'altro è il Final Beta Freeze,
<ubuntuser> capito, proverò così, al massimo installo poi la 15.10
<krabador> semplicemente se non hai problemi, il problema è stato risolto con kernel successivo al 3.19
<ubuntuser> capito grazie
<dimitri_> salve.... ho un problema quando cerco di creare un nuovo utente ricevo running '/usr/sbin/adduser' failed: Child process exited with code 1
<dimitri_> qualcuno sa come risolvere ?
<dimitri_> enzotib, mi dai una mano ?
<immobilef> Salve ragazzi, come faccio a disattivare il secure boot? Ho windows 10 e non ci sono guide :(. Grazie!
<immobilef> P.S: Nel caso volessi installare ubuntu al fianco di windows dovrei effettuare comunque questa procedura?
<immobilef> Nessuno può aiutarmi? Per favore..
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-25
<sbasso> ola
<glpiana> ola
<peppe1>  ciao a tutti,ho provato a creare un disco di avvio usb (pendrive)di ubuntu 14/04 ma sia con ,creatore di dischi di avvio ,sia con unetbootin alla fine del processo  mi dice " installazione del bootloader non riuscita"
<peppe1>   l'immagine iso è buona perche l'avevo usata tempo fa per fare una installazione
<glpiana> peppe1, la usb deve essere formattata in fat32
<cecchini> buon giorno
<syskey> buongiorno, c-[ qualcuno che pu; darmi una dritta _! sto installando ubuntu su una macchina che ha gia win 7 installato. dopo due passaggi dall-avvio dell installazione mi esce una schermata che mi chiede se voglio smontare le partizioni in uso....che faccio
<akis24> syskey: hai attivo il fastboot su window 7 ? nel caso disattivalo
<syskey> ok ci provo
<syskey> grz
<syskey> nulla esce ugualmente ! cosa sbaglio ?
<Carlin0> syskey, che ubuntu stai provando a installare ?
<Marco01> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema spero che qualcuno possa darmi una mano, tempo fa ho installato sul PC di un mio amico Ubuntu  14.04 , ora a distanza di un po' di tempo il mio amico mi ha chiesto di vedergli il  computer lamentando che dopo la scrittura di file su chiavette o hd esterni  il dispositivo resta occupato per molto  tempo ed non è quindi p
<Marco01> ossibile rimuoverlo in sicurezza! Qualcuno può aiutarmi prego!
<Carlin0> bisognerebbe anche sapere cosa ci ha fatto nel frattempo il tuo amico Marco01 , magari ha incasinato qualcosa
<Marco01> grazie dell'attenzione! :)
<Marco01> Non ho idea di cosa abbia fatto
<Marco01> Puoi darmi qualche consiglio Carlin0?
<Carlin0> se prima non lo faceva e poi ha iniziato a farlo qualcosa è cambiato , e di certo non da solo
<Marco01> Lui usa il PC per preparare la tesi di laurea e non vorrei lasciarlo così senza fare qualcosa!
<francesco76> buongiorno
<francesco76> a tutti
<francesco76> buongiorno s tutti
<francesco76> ho un domanda da fare e  i serve aiuto
<akis24> !ciao | francesco76
<ubot-it> francesco76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<francesco76> premetto di essere un po ignorante inmateria
<francesco76> ma sono curioso
<akis24> !chiedi | francesco76
<ubot-it> francesco76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<francesco76> ieri sera ho scariato versione
<akis24> che versione ? francesco76
<francesco76> di ubuntu... ho fatto procedura di installazione  ho inserito password... finita installazione mi chiede la password la inserisco e mi dice che non [ valida
<francesco76> 14.04 lts
<akis24> francesco76: rispetta il maiuscolo .. minuscolo ecc spazi compresi
<francesco76> per desktop a 32 bit
<francesco76> si si
<francesco76> provo ad accedere come ospite e mi da la stessa cosa...  dopo un paio di tentativi si riavvia
<francesco76> allora... ho reinstallato nuovamente tutto da capo... lo stesso problema...
<akis24> francesco76: disco live o usb ?
<francesco76> adesso sto utilizzando una live... per scaricare la 15.04
<francesco76> la versione che ho installato due volte [ la 14.04 lts
<BRUTALONe> Ciao
<akis24> francesco76: si ti chiedevo hai creato un dvd oppure chiavetta usb ?
<francesco76> ho creato un dvd
<akis24> francesco76:  masterizzato come ?
<francesco76> in che senso come_
<francesco76> _
<francesco76> l-installazione non ha dato nessun problema
<akis24> francesco76:  masterizza il file scaricato come immagine iso  .. non dati ecc
<francesco76> si si
<francesco76> iso....
<akis24> francesco76: in fase di installazione quante volte hai dato la password ?
<BRUTALONe> akis24 usa il programma per windows CD Burner XP
<BRUTALONe> semplice in italiano
<akis24> si grazie BRUTALONe
<francesco76> ripeto... l-installazione [ andata bene... ha installato tutto... il problema sta che non mi riconosce la password che ho messo durante
<francesco76> l-installazione
<BRUTALONe> con molta probabilità avrai sbagliato a digitare
<BRUTALONe> qualcosa
<akis24> BRUTALONe: lascia che sia io per ora a consigliare l'utente ..
<francesco76> credo che se la masterizzazione non era buona.... avrei avuto problemi di installazione
<akis24> !masterizzazione | francesco76
<ubot-it> francesco76: masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<BRUTALONe> magari password maiuscolo minuscolo
<francesco76> ho installato la seconda volta proprio per essere certo he la password fosse giusta.... e comuunque ero certo anche la prima volta di non aver sbagliato
<BRUTALONe> se vuoi puoi anche installare senza password
<BRUTALONe> al massimo la reintroduci una volta dentro il sistema installato
<francesco76> sto scaricando la 15.04 mentre sto chattando con voi da quaesta disrtribuzione live... la masterizzo con iso master che [ presente qui e poi riprovo...
<francesco76> grazie... buona continuazione id giornata
<akis24> prego
<xxxxx_> ciao a tutti
<xxxxx_> è possibile reperire una lista in pdf dei comandi del terminale per impararli? qualcuno di voi è in possesso di un file simile che può inviarmi? grazie
<ExPBoy> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<xxxxx_> adesso provo. grazie mille intanto
<xxxxx_> si vedo molta documentazione
<xxxxx_> grazie ancora ciao
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<JACK3viso> per cortesia qualcuno sa dirmi se i font dentro ubuntu sono di libero utilizzo?
<gigirock> JACK3viso, yes sono di pubblico utilizzo
<gigirock> glpiana, dai non cercare di guadagnare anche sui fonts !!!!!!
<gigirock> glpiana, altrimenti all'installazione c'era la solita menata "acetto etc etc"
<gigirock> infatti quando metti i fonts ms , ti chiede la fresca.........
<gigirock> cosa mangiate oggi !!!!!!!!!
<gigirock> io oggi tortellini Rana
<akis24> gigirock: sei in supporto..
<JACK3viso> il problema è sorto quando ho letto che sia microsoft che adobe chiedono licenze per tutto anche se le usi per una associazione
<JACK3viso> e ovviamente nel mio caso le Font
<JACK3viso> mi serviva sta notizia per passare proprio completamente ad ubuntu opensource
<JACK3viso> grazie per la risposta
<Iz4xai> Ciao a tutti.  Ho installato ubuntu 15.04 su PC portatile per 4 volte consecutive.  Alla fine dell'installazione fa uscire il Dvd e parte... normalmente. Al momento del riavvio quando vado ad inserire la password non parte.. fa una schermata nera di qualche secondo.. e ritorna nella pagina dove Ni fa reinserire la password....
<Iz4xai> Anche se volessi entrare come ospite mi chiede una password ma non mi fa entrare
<Iz4xai> Ciao a tutti.  Ho installato ubuntu 15.04 su PC portatile per 4 volte consecutive.  Alla fine dell'installazione fa uscire il Dvd e parte... normalmente. Al momento del riavvio quando vado ad inserire la password non parte.. fa una schermata nera di qualche secondo.. e ritorna nella pagina dove Ni fa reinserire la password....
<LEX311> ciao, qualcuno può spiegarmi come cambiare la directory per gli aggiornamenti di sistema su ubuntu?
<gigirock> LEX311, che directory ?
<LEX311> perchè attualmente vengono istallati nella cartella "boot" invece vorrei farli installare in una cartella principale come quella "computer" dels istema
<Diego25> problema con Samba Server, ogni volta che riavvio il pc non si vede più, qualcuno sa il motivo?
<LEX311> cosi da avere maggiore spazio da dedicare agli aggiornamenti
<pietroalbini> LEX311, in /boot vengono installati solo i componenti necessari all'avvio del sistema
<glpiana> LEX311, in boot ci vanno solo i kernel.
<pietroalbini> LEX311, tutto il resto viene installato altrove, dove deve stare
<Skummbar> buongiorno, posso chiedere supporto?
<LEX311> si ma il problema è che mi installa lì anche tutti gli aggiornamenti
<LEX311> e mi da sempre piena la directory
<LEX311> per questo chiedo se e come si può cambiare
<glpiana> LEX311, hai installato facendo una partizione per /boot a parte?
<LEX311> yes
<glpiana> LEX311, ti ripeto che sotto /boot ci va solo il kernel, il resto viene distribuoito nelle directory di sistema, principalmente sotto /usr
<glpiana> LEX311, se hai /boot pieno, disinstalla qualche kernel vecchio
<LEX311> ok è il disinstallare i kernel vecchi sarebbe l'unica soluzione per liberare lo spazio??
<pietroalbini> LEX311, dato che quella partizione contiene solo quelli...
<glpiana> LEX311, se hai la partizione di boot piena, sì, direi che è l'unica soluzione
<LEX311> ahh okok, grazie ragazzi
<glpiana> LEX311, e dovresti prendere nota della cosa in modo tale che, la prossima volta che installi, non separi le directory di sistema in partizioni
<Skummbar> Ragazzi ho un problema con una stampante in network, ubuntu 15.04, la stampante è una kyocera Takksalfa 6501i  ho scaricaato i driver  (ppd) dal sito, li ho installati.. ma quando provo a stampare ci mette molti minuti a completare il task, mi dice che la stampante forse non è connessa... e se riavvio cups una volta su 5 poi mi stampa la pagina.. o
<Skummbar>  la pagina di test
<LEX311> ultima domanda, e come posso fare per individuare i kernel più vecchi ed eliminarli, senza rischiare di farlo con quelli nuovi e necessari?7
<Skummbar> da synaptic :D
<glpiana> LEX311, uname -a   ti dice che kernel stai usando. poi da synaptic levi gli altri
<LEX311> grazie mille a tutti
<Skummbar> allora cosa ne dite?
<glpiana> Skummbar, hai provato anche con i driver già presenti in ubuntu per le altre taskalfa?
<Skummbar> ce ne sono svariati... ma di diverse taksalfa
<glpiana> prova la versione più vicina
<glpiana> male che vada non stampa o al massimo interrompi se butta fuori fogli per nulla
<Skummbar> c500 :D
<Skummbar> ci sono svariate migliaia in mezzo
<Skummbar> eh ma infatti un driver diverso l'ho provatao.. stampa o fogli bianchi a caso o fogli con pezizi di codice sopra
<Skummbar> invece con i driver forniti dal produttore (ppd)
<Skummbar> dopo un po, o quando riavvio cups.. ogni tanto qualcosa me la stampa e me la stampa bene
<Skummbar> può essere un problema di configurazione?
<Skummbar> (ad affrontare la questione dello scanner (multifunzione laser) della ricoh non ci penso neanche  per ora :D )
<Skummbar> bah ora torno a casa e provo tutti i driver esistenti fino a quando non lo trovo.. ma magari mi tocca configurarla a mano in qualche modo hmmm
<Skummbar> grazie mille, vi vengo a rompere le scatole dopo
<PeppeUbuntu> Salve, qualcuno conosce un adattatore alfa wifi che si installa automaticamente su ubuntu senza installare nessun driver?
<PeppeUbuntu> nessuno ha avuto esperieze con alfa?
<daiconan> ciao, posso chiedere un'informazione? uso Ubuntu da qualche anno ma non ho le basi necessarie a volte per l'installazione di driver , firmware etc...
<Kedo> buon giorno a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di ebuntu
<Kedo> ho scaricato la iso e tramite il comando dd provvedo a copiare la iso sulla penna usb
<Kedo> ma il mio vecchio computer non riesce a farci il boot
<Kedo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Kedo> c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano???
<Kedo> ???????????
<stefano> sera
<stefano> sera
<stefano> allora e' da ieri che ho un quesito
<stefano> vorrei chiedervi
<stefano> come posso togliere definitivamente windows da un pc partizionato con windows e ubuntu
<stefano> in pratica voglio lasciare solo ubuntu
<stefano> potreste darmi una mano
<stefano> ....
<Carlin0> stefano, personalmente te lo sconsiglio (può sempre servire) , ma se proprio vuoi farlo basta radere la partizione di win
<stefano> come si fa?
<stefano> mi fa incazzare ogni volta che lo apro
<stefano> quindi non ha senso tenerlo
<stefano> mi arrangero' senza win
<krabador> stefano, hai ricevuto risposta
<krabador> fin troppo chiara
<Lubuntu> salve, ho installato Lubuntu ma non riesco a fare funzionare il mio scanner in rete
<Guest40516> come posso fare? dal sito brother ho installato i driver di stampante e fax
<Guest40516> ho provato a fare lo scanner dal programma di importazione immagine di ubuntu, ma non mi fa selezionare nulla come stampante
<akis24> Guest40516: installato i driver ? modello stampante ?
<akis24> Guest40516:  versione di ubuntu ?
<Guest40516> si installati, si chiama brother mfcj4510dw
<Guest40516> lubuntu 14.04
<akis24> Guest40516: 32 o 64 bit ?
<Guest40516> 32 bit
<akis24> Guest40516:  quali file hai scaricato dal sito brothers ?
<Guest40516> tutti i .deb per i 32 bit e sono andati tutti a buon fine. non sono riuscito ad installare uno solo che non è un .deb e non lo so installare
<Guest40516> ovvero i Driver Install Tool
<gigirock> Installa xsane
<Guest40516> ditemi come e cosa fare
<gigirock> Cerca nell ubu sw Center xsane
<Guest40516> ok lo sto installando
<Guest40516> mi ha detto : non è disponibile alcun dispositivo
<Guest40516> quando invece la stampatne è accesa e connessa e il server cups la vede come stampante
<gigirock> Ottimo. Che io ha la stampante?
<gigirock> *ip
<Guest40516> 192.168.1.42
<gigirock> Fisso?
<Guest40516> non saprei credo di si, la collego tramite cavo heternet
<Guest40516> non lo so...
<akis24> Guest40516:  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/21578/scanner-brother-mfc-j4510dw-non-riconosciuto-con-ubuntu-1404
<gigirock> Guest40516: hai il driver per Linux a 64 bit?
<akis24> gigirock: usa una 32 bit
<gigirock> Ah ok...
<gigirock> Cmq adesso bisogna reinstallare il driver che aggiorna il file conf di xsane
<Guest40516> io ho una 32 bit e sto usando driver per 32 bit. ripeto l'unica cosa che non ho installato sono driver utility perchè non è un deb ma un file sh e non lo so installare
<gigirock> Ma.di solito non setta ip
<Guest40516> ragazzi se mi dite cosa fare passo passo io faccio tutto, se volete potete accedere al mio pc tramite programma a distanza per verificare o fare voi
<Guest40516> massima disponibilità
<gigirock> No no io sono da cello
<gigirock> Adesso puoi lanciare utilità di xsane?
<Guest40516> come?
<gigirock> Premi bottone in alto a sx e scrivi x-sane ti mostra tutti i prog
<gigirock> ...se 6 unity
<Guest40516> non sono unity cmunque lo preso xsane dai programmi installati e mi da al solito nessun dispositivo trovato
<gigirock> Ok dicevi di quel. Sh
<Guest40516> si
<Guest40516> dimmi pure
<gigirock> Fai chmod +x nomedelfilesh
<Guest40516> dove lo faccio, apro un terminale qualsiasi?
<gigirock> Sai andare con il terminale dove é il file sh?
<Guest40516> aspetta ci provo
<Guest40516> si ci sono adesso vedo il terminale con scaricati
<Guest40516> però se do chmod +x nome
<Guest40516> nella riga sotto mi da dinuovo come se dovessi lanciare un programma
<gigirock> Ok allora ./nomefile.sh
<Guest40516> ok
<Guest40516> mi dice ora input model name
<Guest40516> sto mettendo il nome della stampante tutto mfcj4510dw
<gigirock> Eh adesso non so come funziona segui il menu
<Guest40516> ok sta scaricando i pacchetti
<gigirock> Ok
<Guest40516> ok ha finito, ha reinstallato i pacchetti
<Guest40516> ora provo con Xsane?
<Guest40516> m...a   nessun dispositivo
<Guest40516> senti, prima di chiedere aiuto. stavo provando un'altra procedura con Sane, che ho visto sul wiki di ubuntu, in cui si doveva inserire l'ip della stampante ecc ecc. io mi sono bloccato all'indirizzo server della stampante
<Guest40516> magari mettendo quello si sistema
<Guest40516> ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo
<gigirock> Ip é quello che mi hai detto prima
<Guest40516> ok e fin li ci sono
<Guest40516> invece il server
<gigirock> Adesso mi assunto per 10 minuti torno dopo
<Guest40516> ok
<mariocorsi> Ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto...dovrei installare kubuntu su un pc con già installati ubuntu 14.04 LTS e win 10 in dual boot UEFI. Ho dei problemi a installare kubuntu in trial boot e, siccome ubuntu con unity non mi piace, vorrei togliere quest' ultimo ripristinando il boot loader di windows 10 per poi installare successivamente kubuntu...come posso
<mariocorsi>  rimuovere quindi grub2 e ubuntu per poi ripristinare il boot loader di windows?
<krabador> mariocorsi, diciamoci la verità, vuoi ripristinare il bootloader di win e basta
<krabador> mariocorsi, in quanto , se vuoi installare kubuntu al posto di ubuntu, installi kubuntu , selezionando la partizione occupata da ubuntu, grub sovrascrive quello presente, ed avresti solo kubuntu e win
<mariocorsi> ecco lo sapevo ahah, no vi giuro che ho kubuntu su chiavetta usb pronto ad essere installato; solo che qualche giorno fa avevo provato a insatllare kubuntu con il partizionamento manuale ma mi dava un errore
<mariocorsi> mi dava errore proprio quando cercavo di sovrascrivere il grub già installato con ubuntu reinstallandolo da kubuntu
<krabador> mariocorsi, devi selezionare la partizione efi
<mariocorsi> adesso non ricordo il messaggio esatto, magari provo a fare il boot un attimo di kubuntu da live e vi aggiorno tra poco...
<krabador> se il pc ha uefi
<mariocorsi> ho selezionato proprio quella partizione (sui cui avevo già installato con partizionamento manuale grub 2 da ubuntu)
<krabador> mariocorsi, devi selezionare la partizione efi , per l'installazione di grub
<krabador> che versione di kubuntu stai cercando di installare?
<mariocorsi> 15.04
<krabador> kubuntu 15.04 da una marea di problemi
<mariocorsi> Ah capisco...
<krabador> prova 14.04.3 di kubuntu , e fai la stessa cosa
<mariocorsi> mi piace un sacco plasma 5...ho letto che si può installare sulla LTS 14.04; ci sono controindicazioni nell' attuare questa procedura?
<krabador> se poi vuoi kde5, ti conviene aspettare 15.10 , il 22 ottobre
<mariocorsi> Ok...quindi non conviene installare kde5 sulla 14,04 giusto?
<krabador> mariocorsi, kde5 , allo stato attuale, è ancora drasticamente instabile
<krabador> cerca di farti scendere giu' qualcosa che ti piace di meno ma che sia usabile
<krabador> piuttosto che qualcosa che sia carino ma inutilizzabile
<mariocorsi> Ok....anche se credo (correggimi se sbaglio) che in un mese le cose non cambieranno molto...spero almeno che per la prossima lts le cose andranno meglio
<krabador> ti correggo subito
<krabador> in 15.10 c'è praticamente 6 mesi di correzioni bug rispetto a 15.04 ,
<mariocorsi> Capisco...mi trovavo bene con xubuntu...sul vecchio pc però...ora che ho un i5 con 8 gb di ram secondo voi può essere ancora una soluzione valida?
<krabador> secondo voi...
<krabador> non è che se hai un pc della nasa, devi avere un ambiente grafico telepatico
<mariocorsi> secondo te e tutti quelli in chat che non rispondono ahah :D
<krabador> uno usa quello che gli pare
<krabador> al di la della potenza a disposizione
<mariocorsi> posso chiederti che DE usi tu personalmente?
<krabador> usare de pesanti su hardware scarso, è un conto
<krabador> ma il contrario è solo una questione di gusti
<krabador> ne uso diversi, ma kde lo lascio a chi tollera i crash di plasma
<krabador> kde5 lo lascio proprio al team
<mariocorsi> ok; tu quale DE usi? Ultimamente ne ho provati tanti; Gnome, unity, Gnome panel, kde...ma per ora l'unico che mi piaceva era plasma 5 che come dici tu ha un sacco di problemi...dovrei provare mate e cinnamon
<mariocorsi> (non rispondere alla prima domanda, ho sbagliato)
<krabador> mate è gnome2 di cui hanno preso i sorgenti e ne continuano lo sviluppo , dopo che il team gnome ha continuato a lavorare solo su 3
<krabador> cinnnamon è una dash per gnome3
<krabador> per mate puoi provare ubuntu mate
<mariocorsi> proverò ubuntu mate...
<mariocorsi> ah il DE di elementary os com'è ?
<mariocorsi> a livello di stabilità?
<krabador> mariocorsi, con tutto il rispetto ma linux, è un po' un contesto in cui chi lo usa non sta a pensare all'estetica
<krabador> !chat | mariocorsi
<ubot-it> mariocorsi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mariocorsi> (scusate tutte queste domande ma ho una connessione internet così lenta che per scaricare una distro ci metto un giorno)
<mariocorsi> ok
<krabador> questo canale ha il log, per essere facilmente consultato da chi ha bisogno di assistenza tecnica e cerca una soluzione ad  un problema
<krabador> nell'altro si puo' chiacchieraer
<mariocorsi> ok grazie mille...
<krabador> simi, ciao, parla tranquillamente in canale
<simi> ok
<simi> grazie sembra migliorato cmp penso che sia la cpu
<simi> sembra perche cmq arriva sempre al massimo
<simi> se apro troppe cose skizza
<krabador> hai messo ubuntu o derivata?
<simi> xubuntu
<simi> 1440
<krabador> p4 , per kernel recenti, è ormai vecchio, devi prendere un po' quello che viene
<simi> ma devo dire che non mi posso lamentare per aver pagato questo pc 50 euro
<krabador> con chromium e pepperflash, almeno usi l'ultima versione di flash, che nonostante anche li, andando avanti appesantiscono, ma almeno è aggiornata alle richieste di dove flash è utilizzato
<simi> completo di tutto
<krabador> simi, non confidare troppo in quell'hardware, condensatori e componenti vari non hanno molto da vivere ancora
<krabador> hai letteralmente una bomba ad orologeria
<simi> vorrei cambiare la cpu pero non saprei quale mettere
<krabador> simi, se nel mercato usato trovi qualcosa, informati su quelle supportate dal chipset della scheda madre
<krabador> simi, da terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , se non è già installato
<krabador> al che sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link
<simi> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<simi> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<simi> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<simi> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<simi> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 14 non aggiornati.
<simi> ok
<smisi> simo@simo-HP-Compaq-dc7600-Small-Form-Factor:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit mi dà questo
<krabador> non incollare
<krabador> ti è stato chiesto solo il link risultante del secondo comando
<krabador> fa attenzione
<smisi> boh non ho capito
<smisi> chiudo il terminale e riprovo
<krabador> smisi, madonna...
<krabador> visto che hai pastebinit,
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<smisi> ah ok
<smisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12556434/
<smisi> cmq di ram ne usa pokissimo arriva al massimo a 600mb su 2gb
<krabador> cerca intel core 2 duo E6700
<krabador> è il massimo che supporta quel chipset
<krabador> ma verifica che il bios non sia bloccato a riguardo
<smisi> scusa sono un po scarso ma il bios dovo lo trovo sul sito dell?hp?
<krabador> smisi, P4 670
<krabador> questo è il p4 massimo che supporta
<krabador> smisi, qui si fa assistenza ad ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | smisi
<ubot-it> smisi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smisi> ok scusate
<smisi> grazie mille cmq
<smisi> krabador  grazie e stammi bene
<krabador> in bocca al lupo con hardware di 10 anni
<krabador> vacci piano col riciclo, che molto piu' che spesso ti lascia a piedi.
<smisi> ok
<smisi> cmq ho voluto provare insomma anche per conoscere di più linux
<krabador> conoscere linux, non significa dover riciclare rifiuti
<krabador> linux non è sinonimo di hardware vecchio.
<smisi> no ma figurati non intendevo questo
<smisi> sono molto contento di linux
<smisi> ok vado che grazie e che Dio vi benedica nel nome di gesù
<smisi> :)
<panda01> buonasera a tutti
<panda01> volevo render il mio pc accendibile da remoto con il wake on lan, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come si fa?
<Raskol84> salve a tutti
<Raskol84> ho un problema su xubuntu 15.04
<michele993> buonasera
<Raskol84> dopo l'ultimo riavvio è scomparso tutto sul desktop, compreso il dock e il pannello superiore. Inoltre se provo a cliccare con il tasto destro sulla scrivania non succede nulla...
<michele993> raga come mai ubuntu non mi apre più le altre partizioni?
<michele993> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/michele/8EBA3DECBA3DD187: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/michele/8EBA3DECBA3DD187"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<michele993> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<michele993> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<michele993> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<michele993> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<michele993> i'm sorry
<manuelMATE> ciao a tutti. ho installato ubuntu mate da qualche giorno. Tutto ok, sto prendendo confidenza con il nuovo os. Oggi ho installato   google earth dalla pagina dedicata di google      ( sistema 32 bit), funziona tutto tranne le foto di panoramio che si aprono come una finestra bianca vuota...c'è una soluzione?
<Raskol84> dopo l'ultimo riavvio è scomparso tutto sul desktop, compreso il dock e il pannello superiore. Inoltre se provo a cliccare con il tasto destro sulla scrivania non succede nulla...
<conte1981>  CIao
<conte1981>  privmsg #ubuntu-it : Ciao a tutti
<conte1981>  Ciao a tutti
<Alfaromeo159> salve non riesco a far partire ubuntu su un acer aspire 1350 acnhe se ho modificato il boot
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<Alfaromeo159> ciao
<Alfaromeo159> ti è mai capitato che nonostante la richiesta di far partire da cd/dvd parta sempre XP
<JACK3viso> Alfaromeo159 può essere una cattiva masterizzazione del supporto di origine se parli di far partire il live
<JACK3viso> oppure non hai impostato come Boot di solito appare all'inizio il tasto da premere F2 o Esc o F12 dipende dai pc
<JACK3viso> di solito per masterizzare la ISO su pc con WIN uso sempre CDBurnerXp
<JACK3viso> funziona bene in italiano e free
<Alfaromeo159> il boot ha 4 opzioni cd-rom/dvd-rom la prima di colore bianco, Removable Device, Intel UNDI PXE-2.0 e un +Hard Drive
<JACK3viso> tu ovviamente hai selezionato Cd-rom ecc..
<Alfaromeo159> esatto, ho salvato la modifica, ma parte sempre XP che vorrei togliere
<JACK3viso> è un portatile
<JACK3viso> ?
<Alfaromeo159> si un portatile vecchiotto, ma che vorrei tenere per usarlo come macchina per le ferie
<JACK3viso> strano e considera che io ho sempre installato su pc vecchi xubuntu
<JACK3viso> e non ho mai riscontrato problemi
<JACK3viso> del tuo tipo
<JACK3viso> al massimo iso masterizzata male
<JACK3viso> e secondo tentativo andato a buon fine
<Alfaromeo159> si effettivamente vorrei provare e anche se va un po lento non mi preoccupo
<JACK3viso> dipende da quanta memoria hai montato
<JACK3viso> di solito 1 gb di ram e 60gb di hd
<JACK3viso> viaggia bene
<JACK3viso> pure per i video a 480
<Alfaromeo159> no questo ha 512 di ram
<JACK3viso> azz allora lubuntu per quella memoria
<JACK3viso> ma avverto che non su tutti i pc portatili parte in maniera corretta
<JACK3viso> ad esempio su di un pc ho dovuto installare la 12.04 LTE piuttosto che quella moderna 14.04 LTE
<JACK3viso> mi dava dei problemi
<Alfaromeo159> vorrei provare xubuntu o lubuntu, ma se parte XP sono in mutande
<JACK3viso> io ammetto sono un semplice utente smanettone
<JACK3viso> comunque magari aspetta un poco gli esperti di Ubuntu su questo canale
<JACK3viso> magari rispondono meglio del sottoscritto
<JACK3viso> e provare magari a creare la iSO su chiavetta USB
<JACK3viso> magari il BOT da chiavetta RIMOVIBILE funziona
<Alfaromeo159> pure io, sono un ex utente di windows che da circa un anno ha provato con soddisfazione ubuntu e mint
<Alfaromeo159> su pc fissi, funziona benissimo ora vorrei installarlo su questo portatile
<JACK3viso> prova ad aspettare qualche esperto
<JACK3viso> del canale
<JACK3viso> Buona continuazione Alfaromeo159
<Alfaromeo159> Grazie aspetterò
<Alfaromeo159> qualcuno è esperto di boot di portatili?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alfaromeo159> qualcuno sa perchè su un portatile anche modificando la partenza del boot da dvd parte sempre da disco fisso?
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: non c'è un'unica risposta valida per ogni pc
<cristian_c> forse è meglio se fornisci ettagli in merito al tuo pc
<cristian_c> *dettagli
<gigirock> Alfaromeo159, perche' il dvd non e' stato fatto per bene
<Alfaromeo159> Acer Aspire 1350 512 di ram
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu?
<Alfaromeo159> ho un dvd acquistato su Linux Pro con la serie completa di distro e sinora ha sempre funzionato sui fissi
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: scarica dal sito ufficiale della distro
<cristian_c> di quale distro si tratta, esattamente?
<fra> salve ho la cpu che scalda moltissimo, come posso rimediare? 84° 91°
<gigirock> fra controlla che la ventola sia ben adesa al procio
<Alfaromeo159> vorrei provare xubuntu la 14.04
<fra> è un laptopo vaio
<fra> gigirock a cosa?
<fra> anche se e un portatile?
<cristian_c> fra: sopratutto, dovresti spegnere il portatile
<gigirock> fra no se e' un portatile...
<fra> cioe?
<cristian_c> !chat | fra
<ubot-it> fra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fra> non e inerente?
<fra> con window non lo fa
<fra> utilizzo xubuntu
<cristian_c> fra: modello preciso del vaio
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: scarica lubuntu
<fra> vpcef4e1e
<cristian_c> ok
<Alfaromeo159> va bene scarico lubuntu, ma il problema rimane come farlo partire
<Alfaromeo159> la macchina non è tanto vecchia, ho messo ubuntu su macchine preistoriche e ha sempre funzionato
<fra> cristian_c quindi dici di provare a smontare il tutto pulire e rimontare la ventola
<fra> il probblema e che a volte si spegne, sempre solo con xubuntu, quando vedo in stream o anche con vlc, ho disattivato l'accelerazione hardware di flash e vlc
<fra> è fuori tema?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> fra: trovate le specifiche
<Alfaromeo159> lo so sono minimi, ma vorrei xubuntu  ugualmente non capisco perchè il boot non cambia
<cristian_c> fra: è un 17 pollici?
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: ho installato xubuntu su un pc con 512 mb di ram, e non è stata una bella esperienza
<cristian_c> scatoìtosissimo, lento
<cristian_c> e parlo di anni fa
<cristian_c> *scattoso
<Alfaromeo159> non voglio tenermi xp voglio toglierlo
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: hai scaricato la .iso dal sito ufficiale?
<fra> si 17
<Alfaromeo159> si  però la masterizzo domani pomeriggio, perchè domattina alle 6 devo andare al lavoro
<cristian_c> fra: quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: ok, domani provalo in live
<fra> xubuntu non a 24 bit
<cristian_c> e vedi come va
<Alfaromeo159> ho scaricato sia lubuntu che xubuntu
<Alfaromeo159> 14.04
<cristian_c> fra: se hai 4 gb di ram, puoi provare anche xubuntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: ottimo, provale entrambe in live
<fra> si scusa
<fra> quello inferiore
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: lubuntu sta tranquillamente in un cd
<fra> non ho il 64, mi pare, controllo
<Alfaromeo159> speriamo ho i miei dubbi di poter smuovere xp non capisco dove sia il lucchetto sulla boot
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: lubuntu è la scelta più indicata
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: che processore ha?
<fra> <cristian_c> da dove si vede?
<cristian_c> fra: di base xubuntu a 64 bit su quel vaio dovrebbe andare senza problemi
<Alfaromeo159> Athlon AMD da 3000 di clock
<cristian_c> i requisiti per xubuntu ce l'ha, fra
<cristian_c> fra: il pc è acceso?
<fra> si
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: sempron?
<fra> quando vedo i video o ifilm si spegne
<cristian_c> fra: domanda: in live come va?
<cristian_c> fra: qu<le windows hai montato?
<Alfaromeo159> sono mesi che provo, ma parte sempre xp con il tasto f12 partirebbe in dual boot, invece solo e sempre xp
<fra> non so e molto che ho istallato i sistema
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: non gai risposto alla domanda
<fra> c e win 7
<Alfaromeo159> quale?
<cristian_c> fra: quindi oggi hai usato vlc su win 7 senza problemi?
<fra> si
<fra> non oggi
<cristian_c> fra: e quando è iniziato il problema su xubuntu?
<fra> da parecchio
<Alfaromeo159> in live? come posso vedere se mi parte xp
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: sempron?
<fra> pareva non desse piu probblemi
<fra> ora e costante da pochi giorni
<cristian_c> fra: quando hai provato l'ultima volta windows?
<fra> bha meno di un mese
<cristian_c> fra: il pc non è nuovo, a quanto vedo, potrebbe stare per cedere, ram, altro, chi lo sa
<fra> dovrei aggiungere ram?
<fra> ho 2 gb
<cristian_c> fra: hai detto di aver installato xubuntu diverso tempo fa, quali driver video utilizzi?
<fra> nn ho idea
<cristian_c> fra: non credo siano i 2 gb a causare il problema
<cristian_c> fra: da quel che dici, mi sembra ci sia un qualche guasto in corso
<fra> elettrico
<cristian_c> fra: a mio avviso puoi fare un paio di prove
<cristian_c> fra: controlla le temperature nel bios
<Carlin0> fra, se è un portatile magari un po di pulizia interna aiuta
<fra> diciamo lo ha fatto anche in passato, ma poi pareva stabilizzato
<cristian_c> se sono molto basse, prova windows 7 e poi xubuntu in modalità live
<fra> ok e che essendo un portatile ho paura di far danni
<cristian_c> fra: magari in passato avresti dovuto manutenerlo, se aveva temperature eccessivamente alte
<cristian_c> se si spegne e va in protezione, non è una cosa normale
<fra> immagino
<fra> grazie
<cristian_c> e ora che mi ci fai pensare non è la ram guasta il possibile problema, visto che si parla di temperature alte
<fra> quindi che prove potrei provare?
<cristian_c> fra: l'ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> fra: controlla le temperature nel bios
<fra> pulizia
<cristian_c> fra: controlla le temperature nel bios
<fra> guarda le ho davanti ora
<cristian_c> se sono molto basse, prova windows 7 e poi xubuntu in modalità live
<fra> mi ripora 2 temperature
<cristian_c> se sono molto basse, prova windows 7 e poi xubuntu in modalità live
<fra> se sono molto basse cosa? abbi pazienza
<fra> le temperature?
<cristian_c> le temperature del bios, ovviamente
<fra> e che da bios non le riesco a vedere, non so perche
<cristian_c> 'mi riporta due temperature'
<cristian_c> l'hai scritto tu
<fra> cmq ok ora provo, magari compro un bel supporto con mega ventolone ;)
<fra> da qui le vedo
<fra> Psensor
<cristian_c> fra: semmai , porta ilpc da un tecnico
<fra> ok
<fra> grazie anche se ero un po fuori tema
<fra> esiste qualche software per regolare le velocita delle ventole manualmente
<cristian_c> fra: iouarderei nel bios
<cristian_c> e poi farei le prove come scritto prima
<fra> ok
<fra> grazie :) ciao
<fra> siete grandi
<fabio> ciao
<fabio> in ubuntu server non riesco più ad usare il comando sudo
<Carlin0> fabio, e cosa risponde ?
<fabio> penso mi abbiano hackerato il server
<fabio> non mi funziona più l'account
<Carlin0> ma sto server dov'è?
<fabio> in ufficio
<fabio> questo è il messaggio
<fabio> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo deve essere di proprietà dello uid 0 e avere il bit setuid impostato
<Carlin0> fabio, groups cosa dice ?
<fabio> c'è sudo
<Carlin0> non credo abbiano hackerato , sembra un errore , hai provato a rebootare ?
<fabio> soluzioni?
<fabio> si ma non va
<fabio> a dire la verità stavo dando i permessi alla cartella var/www
<fabio> mi si è bloccato mysql e non partiva più
<fabio> se cerco di entrare su webmin con l'utente non mi fa entrare ma via ssh vi
<fabio> si
<Carlin0> casini coi permessi , molto probabile
<fabio> ma se ho dato i permessi solo a www
<cristian_c> fabio: ma perchè non installi direttamente ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> fabio: oppure domanda a chi ha installato il sistema di farlo  se non l'hai fatto tu
<fabio> infatti ho ubuntu server
<cristian_c> fabio: l'altra sera avevi parlato di server avendo installato la minimale
<fabio> no sicuramente era un altro fabio
<cristian_c> sicuramente
<fabio> adesso praticamente non riesco più a lanciare nessun comando
<cristian_c> fabio: come sei collegato all'os?
<fabio> via ssh
<cristian_c> fabio: l'hai installato tu l'os?
<fabio> si
<cristian_c> fabio: e come l'hai installato?
<fabio> cd
<fabio> apache
<fabio> php5
<fabio> mysql
<cristian_c> fabio: e come hai installato questi software?
<fabio> sudo apt-get
<cristian_c> fabio: che guide hai seguito?
<fabio> nessuna
<fabio> lo sapevo fare
<cristian_c> fabio: cat -n /etc/issue
<Carlin0> fabio, ma apache non è già installato di default ?
<fabio> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<fabio>      2
<fabio> no
<fabio> fino a stamattina funzionava tutto
<cristian_c> fabio: casualmente hai la stessa risposta del fabio dell'altra sera
<fabio> solo che è un bel casino perchè su quel server girano parecchi siti
<Carlin0> embè ma fabio se è cosa di lavoro rivolgiti all'assistenza canonical
<cristian_c> fabio: whoami
<cristian_c> !paste | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fabio: anzi
<cristian_c> fabio: whoami | pastebinit
<fabio> non è installato
<cristian_c> fabio: allora usa pastebin
<fabio> cos'è?
<cristian_c> !paste | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> ecco
<mathlega> buona sera a tutti... ho problemi ad installare ubuntu 14.04, potreste aiutarmi?
<robyzanga> aiuto per installare ubunto per favore....
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<robyzanga> ho disinstallato windows e fatto usb e anche dvd di ubunto ma dopo selezionato lingua e installazione schermata nera con dvd e usb
<robyzanga> chi mi puo aiutare?
<robyzanga> pervfavore ne sto venendo matto da 3 ggni
<robyzanga> nessuno mi puo aiutare x favore ? la guida nn mi aiuta
<robyzanga> raga nessuno in grado e volenteroso di dare una mano ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-26
<Reskol> buongiorno a tutti
<Reskol> ho un problema con xubuntu 15.04. Al riavvio sono "spariti" il dock, il pannello dei menù, le icone e quando clicco con il destro sulla scrivania non succede nulla...
<Reskol> ?
<Reskol> ho un problema con xubuntu 15.04. Al riavvio sono "spariti" il dock, il pannello dei menù, le icone e quando clicco con il destro sulla scrivania non succede nulla...
<dadexix86> Reskol, se accedi con un altro utente hai lo stesso problema?
<dadexix86> Reskol, è per capire se è un problema di qualche configurazione particolare dell'utente o se è un problema di qualche pacchetto generale del sistema
<Reskol> si ho provato ad accedere come ospite e da lo stesso problema
<dadexix86> allora è un problema di qualche pacchetto. Hai installato qualcosa di nuovo / aggiunto qualche repository esterno recentemente (prima dell'ultimo riavvio)?
<Reskol> inoltre ho provato a non far partire all'avvio cairo dock (pensavo fosse quello il problema)
<dadexix86> Reskol, sei brigat sul forum?
<Reskol> si ho aggiunto delle repository esterne ma al momento non ricordo esattamente
<Reskol> si sono io...
<dadexix86> accedi in testuale Ctrl+Alt+F2, metti il tuo username e password, poi controlla quali repo esterni hai con ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dadexix86> conviene anche che dai una controllata a cosa hai aggiornato con cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<dadexix86> nel caso posta i contenuti su pastebin (o sul forum) e metti il link qui
<brigat> scusa dedexix...ho aperto la chat su un altro computer così posso seguire i comandi da testuale, puoi ripetermi cosa devo scrivere? Grazie
<dadexix86> sì è la cosa migliore
<dadexix86> accedi in testuale Ctrl+Alt+F2, metti il tuo username e password, poi controlla quali repo esterni hai con ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dadexix86>  conviene anche che dai una controllata a cosa hai aggiornato con cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<dadexix86>  nel caso posta i contenuti su pastebin (o sul forum) e metti il link qui
<brigat> ehm...come faccio a copiarli?
<dadexix86> a mano..
<dadexix86> oppure puoi installare pastebinit
<dadexix86> e utilizzare pastebinit
<dadexix86> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<dadexix86> dando quindi ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<dadexix86> ti viene restituito un link, che devi copiare (a mano stavolta) e metterlo qui
<brigat> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=602464&p=4805992#p4805992
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571184/
<dadexix86> brigat, tra l'update delle 15 e quello delle 19 hai riavviato il computeR?
<brigat> si
<dadexix86> brigat, dai cat ~/.xsession-errors . Hai qualche output? Se sì, dai cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit e posta il link
<brigat> mi dice File o directory non esistente
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571252/
<dadexix86> con tutti i ppa esterni che hai non escludo che il problema sia dovuto da un'interazione di questi ppa con le ultime versioni dei programmi che hai installato.
<dadexix86> comunuqe non ti dice che il file è inesistente, quello è il contenuto del file ;)
<dadexix86> postami cat /var/log/syslog | patebinit
<brigat> ok...scusa ma sono un noob ;)
<dadexix86> e anche l'output dell'aggiornamento
<dadexix86>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571264/
<brigat> con l'ultimo comando non mi da il link :(
<dadexix86> devi aspettare parecchio mi sa
<dadexix86> ma se ti torna sull'input senza darti il link è un problema... dallo senza l'ultima parte e guarda se ci sono errori
<brigat> si ci sono diversi errori...
<dadexix86> sarebbe importante sapere quali. Dai nell'ordine
<dadexix86> anzi inizia con
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571338/
<dadexix86> uno dei ppa che hai aggiunto non esiste
<dadexix86> dai
<dadexix86> mkdir -p ~/backup-repos && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/backup-repos
<dadexix86> (così sposti i file dei ppa nella tua home, in modo che non interferiscano con gli aggiornamenti)
<dadexix86> e poi di nuovo
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571434/
<dadexix86> c'è anche roba di lxde... dai sudo apt-get --purge autoremove -y | pastebinit
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571548/
<dadexix86> riavvia e riprova (non credo che cambi nulla ma chissà!) sudo reboot
<brigat> ok provo! Grazie mille per il supporto comunque vada!!!
<ExPBoy> brigat, per essere niubbo ne hai fatti di casini :)
<brigat> :( niente...sempre desktop vuoto
<Carlin0> !ripristina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripristina'
<brigat> eheheh a quanto pare -.-'
<Carlin0> ops
<ExPBoy> brigat, salvati i dati (se ne hai) e reinstalla tutto da zero
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ExPBoy> e se posso darti un consiglio non usare ppa
<brigat> ok grazie a tutti...adesso provo, grazie ancora ci risentiamo sul forum o in chat!
<dadexix86> buoan giornata!
<Vitto> Ho un emachine em350 e vorrei installare Ubuntu..quale scaricare? Come fare?
<Vitto> grazie
<enzotib> Vitto: a meno che non abbia ridotte risorse hw, l'ultima
<enzotib> !installazione | Vitto
<ubot-it> Vitto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Vitto> Grazie ragazzi le caratteristiche sono: intel atom N450 1.66 GHz 2 GB RAM ddr3
<enzotib> non sono esperto di hw, ma 2GB dovrebbero essere più che sufficienti
<Vitto> scarico l'ultimo ubuntu??
<Vitto> 14.04 LTS per intenderci
<enzotib> Vitto: quella non è esattamente l'ultima
<enzotib> Vitto: ma è LTS = Long Term Support, quindi l'ultima più stabile
<Vitto> Ok proverò con questa allora grazie mille
<Alfaromeo159> Salve, a qualcuno è capitato di modificare il boot da disco fisso a cd/dvd e partiva sempre il disco fisso?
<Alfaromeo159> Vorrei installare xubuntu in un portatile, ma parte sempre il vecchio xp
<francesco6> ho un serio problema con ubuntu versione 15.04, in pratica al momento del login inserisco la passwd ma mi ricarica sempre la schermata del login, lo stesso tentando di accedere come visitatore
<francesco6> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Alfaromeo159> Asus Aspire 1350 qualcuno sa perchè pur modificando il boot di partenza parte sempre il disco fisso?
<ExPBoy> Alfaromeo159, probabilmente non hai eseguito le operazioni esatte nel bios oppure il bios è daneggiato difficile immaginarsi le cose
<ExPBoy> e comunque qui si fa supporto per ubuntu non per hardware
<Alfaromeo159> ExPBoy io riesco a modificare il bios, a alla partenza successiva anzichè partire da cd parte da fisso e non capisco perchè
<ExPBoy> !chat | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alfaromeo159> @ubot-it questo è strettamente relativo a Ubuntu o xubuntu dove dovrei chiedere?
<ExPBoy> Alfaromeo159, come hai masterizzato il disco con cosa e in che modo?
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> segui la guida per cortesia
<ExPBoy> se hai solo copiato la iso logico che non parte il cd
<Alfaromeo159> ExPBoy il disco proviene da Linux Pro, utilizzato almeno altre 5 volte su pc fissi dove ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 solo sul portatile non riesco ad adoperarlo
<ExPBoy> allora se il disco è ok presumo sia ilbios del portatile che non lo sia
<ExPBoy> altro non so dirti
<Alfaromeo159> ExPBoy infatti sul portatile cambio i parametri, li salvo e poi.... parte xp
<dadexix86> Alfaromeo159, puoi linkare qui una foto del BIOS, dove imposti il boot?
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<justdoit> che si dice da queste parti?
<peppe1> ciao
<peppe1> come faccio a sapere se "nautilus" e "gnome disk utility" sono installate su ubuntu 14/04?
<Carlin0> peppe1, sai cos'è nautilus ?
<peppe1> Carlin0, no
<Carlin0> il file manager
<Carlin0> quindi dovresti vederlo se c'è o no ...
<peppe1> Carlin0, per cui è installato per forza
<Carlin0> peppe1, per l'altro dai al terminale dpkg -l | grep gnome-disk-utility
<Carlin0> peppe1, nautilus è installato se usi gnome o unity
<peppe1> Carlin0, grazie adesso provo
<peppe1> Carlin0, ii  gnome-disk-utility                                    3.10.0-1ubuntu3                                          i386         manage and configure disk drives and media
<peppe1>  c'è?
<peppe1> nella dash non risulta
<Carlin0> peppe1, quel ii all'inizio significa installato , m anon tutti i programmi hanno una gui
<peppe1> Carlin0, quello che cerco potrebbe essere "creatore di dischi di avvio"?
<Carlin0> peppe1, spiega cosa vuoi fare ...
<peppe1> Carlin0, sto seguendo le istruzioni per creare una pendrive live su ubuntu per una immagine disco "iso"di fedora
<Carlin0> creatore di dischi di avvio dovrebbe andare benissimo
<Carlin0> !chat | peppe1
<ubot-it> peppe1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<morris> Ciao ho un piccolo problem, la stampante canon mg5650 configurata bene funziona a volte cioè mi spiego: ubuntu dice che nn riesce a comunicare con la stampante poi io ci clicco sopra e apro le impostazioni stampante le lascio intatte  clicco ok e alla fine funziona.  Premetto che l'icona della stampante  mi da la V verde per ok e sotto un simbolo d
<morris> i divieto per errori che per altro non riesco a cancellare. Almeno cancellare gli errori potrebbe aiutare ma non so come fare, e come dicevano i beatles : help i need somebody
<cristian_c> morris: da quanto tempo riscontri questo problema?
<morris> da ormai una settimana sto andando avanti con l'altro pc ma ho i dati che mi servono in questa e ogni volta è una rottura dover mettere in chiavetta  e fare tutto su due pc
<cristian_c> morris: ma stiamo parlando della stampante , giusto?
<morris> si collegata via wifi.
<morris> @cristian_c se vuoi ho una schermata degli errori
<cristian_c> morris: ok
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<morris> https://imgur.com/Ih2REtY
<morris> inviata
<morris> @cristian_c adesso per esempio sarebbe pronta per funzionare ma non capisco perchè, prima mi diceva: "too many errors attended"  o simile
<cristian_c> morris: apri un terminale
<morris> @cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> morris: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<morris> @cristian_c dice che devo installarlo
<morris> lo installo? immagino di si
<versilia> vivid-backports lo devo lasciare spuntato?
<versilia> Durante un aggiornamento mi è venuto scritto "Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati"
<enzotib> versilia: sì, lascialo pure spuntato, ma il problema è un altro
<enzotib> forse non aggiorni la lista da un o'
<enzotib> po'
<versilia> enzotib: non si aggiorna da solo?
<krabador> versilia, sudo apt-get update , di tanto in tanto se lo fai a mano, il sistema non esplode
<krabador> in anni ed anni ti ha sempre schifato la cosa?
<versilia> krabador: ahah grazie. ma non ho capito, di solito lo fa da solo, no?
<versilia> ok, sparita la scritt
<versilia> a
<enzotib> versilia: sì, dovrebbe farlo da solo
<krabador> c'è uno scheduling, ma il refresh puo' essere piu' lungo
<krabador> delle operazioni che fa l'utente con liste precedenti
<morris> cristian_c: serve per inviare lunghe liste giusto?
<versilia> qualcuno sa perche' non mi stampa il fronte retro su linux? ho un' hp
<cristian_c> morris: sì
<morris> cristian_c: ok fatto
<morris> cristian_c: direi che a qs punto non serva che faccia un update
<cristian_c> morris: perché?
<morris> cristian_c: immagino che sia aggiornato
<morris> cmq lo faccio per sicurezza
<cristian_c> morris: male  non fa
<morris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12577099/
<morris> questo è quello che esce dopo aver dato l'update
<morris> dopo avere trovato gli update (in generale ) do: sudo apt-get install update?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è un comando che mi pare non abbia neanche sensp
<morris> infatti ma non ricordo come installare gli update che ha trovato
<cristian_c> morris: digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | morris
<ubot-it> morris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<morris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12577421/
<cristian_c> morris: a parte il fatto che hai due repository diversi per quanto riguarda steam, il che è strano
<cristian_c> morris: ma perché hai aggiunto il ppa di micheal gruz?
<morris> cristian_c: ho cercato con zio google e ho trovato questo
<cristian_c> morris: la tua canon non era supportata out-of-the-box da ubuntu?
<morris> per steam ho infatti dei problemi per avviarlo lo posso fare solo da terminale
<morris> cristian_c: appena installato ho provato a utilizzarla ma non ci riuscivo, secondo te riesco a mettere tutto a posto?
<cristian_c> morris: considera che hai due repository diversi di steam, che potrebbero andare in conflitto
<cristian_c> morris: provala in live
<morris> cristian_c: come faccio a cancellarne uno?
<cristian_c> morris: e comunque se non stampa out-of-th-box, ci sono sempre i driver sul sito canon
<cristian_c> senza utilizzare ppa
<morris> cristian_c: ho provato il sito canon ma trovo solo driver per microsoft
<cristian_c> morris: allora
<cristian_c> questo problema l'ha riscontrato anche un altro utente
<cristian_c> ma semplicemente si tratta di cercare nel modo corretto
<cristian_c> morris: vai sul sito, cerchi la pagina prodotto, e poi scegli tutti i sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> scorrendo in fondo la lista, anche più pagine, ci sono i driver per linux in formato deb e rpm
<morris> cristian_c: questa? IJ Printer Driver Ver. 5.00 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<morris> scusa non vorrei fare delle ca..ate
<cristian_c> morris: il formato .deb è ok
<morris> cristian_c: la sto scaricando
<morris> devo scaricare anche quello per lo scanner?
<cristian_c> morris: se ti interessa, sì
<cristian_c> morris: ma il problema sono i ppa
<cristian_c> morris: ti conviene provare su una nuova installazione
<cristian_c> oppure ripristinando il sistema
<cristian_c> o se riesci a purgare il ppa
<morris> ops quindi devo rifare tutta l'installazione del so?
<cristian_c> morris: se puoi ripristinare è meglio, senza reinstallare
<morris> come faccio a ripristinare? e di nuovo scusa per lo stress che t creo
<cristian_c> morris: nessuno stress
<cristian_c> *niente
<cristian_c> morris: hai il dvd/usb con la live?
<morris> cristian_c si devo trovare la chiavetta cmq si
<cristian_c> morris: avvii l'installer e selezioni la voce ripristino
<cristian_c> morris: che ubuntu è?
<morris> ok 14.04.3
<cristian_c> morris: in pratica scegli aggiorna d 14.04 a 14.04
<cristian_c> che è aggiornare da una versione alla stessa versione
<morris> quando ho la chiavetta inserita ok
<cristian_c> morris: se tale vpce aggiorna da 14.04 a 14.04 non dovesse comparire
<cristian_c> morris: scegli 'altro' , selezioni la partizione di sistema
<cristian_c> che a fianco ha la voce di formattazione
<cristian_c> che non va selezionata
<morris> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> morris: in questo modo ottieni il ripristino
<cristian_c> morris: cioè: selezioni la partizione / ma scegli di non formattarla
<morris> cristian_c: ok adesso mi metto a provare spero di riuscire nell'intento ti tengo informato se ti vedo qui sulla chat sennò spero che esisti anche sul forum nel caso ti invio mp
<morris> cristian_c: i file che ho scaricato dopo li installo ma prima un pezzo per volta adesso ripristino
<cristian_c> morris: gli mp sul forum non sono adibiti al supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> ma le domande vanno poste sul forum stesso
<morris> si lo so era solo per avvertirti che tutto funzionava :) dopotutto ti sei sbattuto assai per questa cosa
<cristian_c> morris: beh, no
<morris> cristian_c ok intanto grazie e ci risentiamo appena ho risolto questo problema
<Fabio> salve a tutti, sto provando a collegare, tramite powerline in mio pc che ha windows 7 collegato direttamente ethernet router, e un altro pc che si trova nel mio garage con xubuntu ma non capisco perchè non si connette
<f843d0> Fabio: la powerline e` poi collegata al pc con win7 o al router?
<Fabio> la poerline è attacata alla presa elettrica e con ethernet al router
<f843d0> Fabio: DHCP o static?
<Fabio> statico credo
<f843d0> Fabio: quale e` l'indirizzo del router?
<krabador> Fabio, vuoi fare l'ad-hoc con powerline ?
<Fabio> http://192.168.1.254/
<Fabio> eh? ragazzi non sono molto esperto scusate
<Fabio> vi ringrazio dell'aiuto e pazienza ;)
<krabador> Fabio, devi collegare il router al powerline, il powerline al pc
<f843d0> Fabio: il PC con Ubuntu che indirizzo ha? Lo vedi da ifconfig
<Fabio> ho xubuntu
<Fabio> da dove posso fare ipconfig?
<f843d0> Fabio: ifconfig, non ipconfig. Da un terminale, Ctrl+Alt+T
<Fabio> vado a provare 2 min
<Fabio> carico la fotoù
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HxV4HgvSbqXH0FWWZY8D
<Fabio> ho sbagliato f8?
<f843d0> Fabio: la macchina non ha indirizzo!
<krabador> Fabio, abbi pazienza
<f843d0> Fabio: devi configurare la rete in modo che sia tipo 192.168.1.31 su netmask 255.255.255.0
<krabador> come hai collegato le 2 macchine?
<Fabio> come faccio??
<f843d0> Fabio: rispondi alla domanda di krabador
<krabador> Fabio, rispondi per favore?
<f843d0> Fabio: piu` informazioni ci dai e meglio possiamo capire il problema
<Fabio> un pc si trova su in cameretta cioè questo, l'altro giù nello "scantinato"
<krabador> Fabio, come
<krabador> hai
<krabador> collegato
<krabador> le
<krabador> 2
<krabador> macchine ?
<Fabio> ho risp!! :O
<Fabio> è giusto quello che ho detto?
<f843d0> Fabio: hai detto dove si trovano le macchine, non come sono state collegate
<krabador> Fabio, router --- power line --- powerline --- pc xubuntu
<krabador> router --- pc win7
<krabador> Fabio, questo devi fare
<Fabio> sii
<f843d0> Fabio: per capire se la macchina con xubuntu "vede" il router, devi usare ping 192.168.1.254 e ti deve rispondere
<Fabio> allora questa macchina è collegata ethernet direttamente al router, a quest'ultimo con altro cavo ethernet alla power line
<krabador> se il powerline è una cinesata inaudita, o l'impianto ha qualche problema, possono esserci problemi
<Fabio> powerline dlink
<f843d0> Fabio: ma per il momento, la macchina di cui hai postato le impostazioni di rete non e` da nessuna parte, non ha indirizzo
<Fabio> e quindi dov'è il problema
<f843d0> Fabio: in alto, vicino all'orologio, nel tray di sistema, dovrebbe esserci l'icona della configurazione di rete di network-manager...
<Fabio> giù ho messo powerline alla rete elettrica e collegato ad ethernet a pc con xubuntu
<f843d0> Fabio: devi interagire con quell'applicativo per assegnare un indirizzo sensato su netmask opportuna alla macchina con xubuntu, altrimenti ping non rispondera` mai
<Fabio> si lo so carica l'ethernet ma non si collega
<Fabio> come faccio?
<f843d0> Fabio: non ci fosse NM di mezzo, la soluzione e`: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.31 netmask 255.255.255.0 && ping 192.168.1.254
<f843d0> Fabio: poi, route add default gw 192.168.2.254 eth0, pppoeconf e dovresti essere ok
<Fabio> ahahah non capisco :'O
<f843d0> Fabio: con Network Manager invece lascio la parola agli esperti, non so manco come e` fatto :)
<Fabio> allora io entrando da questo pc al router con http://192.168.1.254/ vede l'altro pc collegato con ethernet giù
<Fabio> come faccio a cambiare i parametri di connessione??
<Fabio> su xubuntu
<cristian_c> network manager
<Fabio> provo..
<krabador> Fabio, "provo " ---> che cosa aspetti?
<ubuntuser> buonasera, sto cercando di scaricare un file torrent da "transmission" su ubuntu 14.04.3 ma non vengono rilevati nodi. Sapreste ipotizzare il problema?
<krabador> ubuntulog, non prendertela
<krabador> ubuntuser, ^
<krabador> ubuntuser, non è argomento di questo canale, e non sapendo il contenuto di cio' che stai scaricando, neanche dell'altro
<ubuntuser> ho capito ahahah
<krabador> non c'è molto da ridere, buon proseguimento.
<Fabio> ragazzi non ho trovato nessun network manager
<Fabio> come posso fare cambiare questi parametri??
<f843d0> Fabio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<krabador> Fabio, impostazioni di rete, in mezzo alle impostazioni
<krabador> susu
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> che tu devi correre di sotto e noi non possiamo invecchiare aspettandoti
<Alfaromeo159> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uFv2XRWGTIGn2otVIEuz
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, e se ti pubblicassi una foto della mia auto?
<Alfaromeo159> ExPBoy ciao, ti ho loggato la schermata della bios quando la modifico poi la salvo per far partire Xubuntu, ma niente parte il vecchio xp
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, qui dentro non si pinga a persona
<krabador> non "si riceve per appuntamento "
<Alfaromeo159> me lo aveva chiesto stamattina scusate
<krabador> si espone il problema, visto che la presenza in canale non è indice di presenza reale
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, e questo dovrebbe significare che è stato ad aspettare fino ad adesso?
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, se il dvd/cd è fatto correttamente, e non parte, è un problema di lettore
<krabador> se non è un problema di lettore è un problema di cd/dvd
<krabador> il lettore prova a leggerlo, una volta inserito?
<Alfaromeo159> adesso provo a leggere il dvd
<krabador> "adesso provo a leggere il dvd" ---> da dove?
<Alfaromeo159> dal portatile con xp se lo legge xp significa che il lettore funziona o no?
<Alfaromeo159> mi dice lubuntu 12.04 desktop i386.iso
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, non hai fatto il cd/dvd correttamente
<krabador> hai messo il file a secco
<krabador> !iso | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui tranquillamente questa guida
<Alfaromeo159> ok ci provo grazie
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, giorni di prove, e non ti sei preoccupato di seguire una guida?
<Alfaromeo159> io questo lavoro, mettere ubuntu su pc fissi l'ho fatto almeno 6 volte e tutto ha funzionato benissimo
<krabador> se hai messo la iso a secco nel cd, dubito proprio che possa essere andato a buon fine
<Alfaromeo159> solo con questo portatile di mia figlia che è passata alla mela non ci riesco
<Alfaromeo159> cosa intendi con iso a secco, il dvd è stato fatto da Linux Pro e contiene ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu e kubuntu
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, scarica la iso che ti serve
<krabador> lascia perdere quel dvd
<krabador> prendi un bel supporto vuoto
<krabador> e masterizzalo seguendo la procedura indicata per il sistema che usi
<Alfaromeo159> mi dici di scaricare xubuntu fare un cd? intendi questo?
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, ti conviene
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, se quel notebook dovesse avere il boot da usb, puoi fare una pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> seguire questa procedura per fare il supporto di installazione
<Alfaromeo159> ok ci provo  grazie se non dovesse funzionare vi tedio ancora
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, cpu scheda video e ram, del notebook?
<krabador> quantitativo e modelli precisi
<Alfaromeo159> scusa  ma io sto scrivendo da un fisso con ubuntu 14.04 e va benissimo perchè non posso usare questo per fare il cd?
<krabador> certo che puoi usare questo
<krabador> segui cio' che serve per masterizzare la iso da ubuntu
<krabador> sempre dalla stessa guida
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, a patto che il masterizzatore funzioni e il dvd sia integro
<Alfaromeo159> cpu amd athlon  speed 3000 ram 512 video ati 64mb
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, xubuntu è pesante allora
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, lubuntu
<krabador> se parliamo di 14.04.3 o 15.04, ti consiglio la prima, perchè hanno lo stesso kernel, ed il 22 ottobre esce 15.10
<Alfaromeo159> lubuntu andrebbe meglio ? non mi interessa la velocità perchè spesso devo pensare prima di agire......
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, se notebook, un miracolo che si accende, complimenti
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, non ti interessa la velocità, ok, ma ti interessa che sia usabile?
<Alfaromeo159> scusa xp funziona alla grande, ma vorrei collegarlo alla rete e mi sto ubuntizzando
<krabador> xp è xp, ubuntu e derivate sono un'altra cosa.
<krabador> con quell'hardware, lubuntu.
<Alfaromeo159> va bene io ci provo  e vi saprò dire
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, scordati youtube ad alta definizione
<krabador> sono cose che bisogna dire prima
<Alfaromeo159> io questo portatile lo adopererei quando vado in ferie mi serve per leggere email, guardare qualche quotidiano, scrivere
<Alfaromeo159> non chiedo altro forse vedere qualche immagine fotografica
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> !iso | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Alfaromeo159> una cosa ancora ma una guida in italiano?
<krabador> "ma una guida in italiano" per cosa?
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb#Creazione_disco_di_avvio_USB
<krabador> questo per la pendrive da ubuntu
<krabador> !installazione | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alfaromeo159> per fare il cd di lubuntu e formattare l'immagine iso io sinora ho caricato ubuntu da dvd acquistati con Linux pro
<krabador> i link che ti ho mandato, tranne quello di universal usb installer, sono tutti in italiano
<krabador> quello per come masterizzare iso , 2 volte è arrivato
<Alfaromeo159> ok allora ho visto male, bene abbandono per lavoro provo a seguire la guida e ti saprò dire, spero tanto di fare come Vettel nell'ultimo GP
<Alfaromeo159> e gridare   grazie ragazzi..........
<krabador> heheheh
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> torna per delucidazioni
<Alfaromeo159> grazie crepi il lupo
<ubuntuser> buonasera, dopo aver installato nvidia-352 e nvidia-prime ricevo questo messaggio ad ogni accensione: "Error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT. ACPI PCI probe failed"
<krabador> puoi ignorarlo
<ubuntuser> perfetto grazie
<ubuntuser> un'ultima cosa, per togliere definitivamente un soft block dal mio bluetooth, come posso fare?
<ubuntuser> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12581106/
<krabador> ubuntuser, sudo rfkill unblock all , l'hai dato?
<ubuntuser> sì ma al riavvio si ripresenta il soft block
<krabador> ma subito dopo averlo mandato, si sblocca?
<krabador> ubuntulog, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , se non ce l'hai
<krabador> ubuntuser,
<ubuntuser> sì krabador, uso il comando, il bluetooth si accende, lo spengo e ricompare il soft block
<krabador> il bluetooth ha un tasto fisico di abilitazione ?
<krabador> ubuntuser, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> ubuntuser, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ubuntuser> krabador, oggi è comparso nella barra in alto.
<ubuntuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12581243/
<Alfaromeo159> aiuto, ho ubuntu 14.04 e cerco di masterizzare l'immagine iso di lubuntu ma il brasero 3.10non mi permette di fare nulla
<Alfaromeo159> e non è nemmeno lontanamente simile alle guide che ho consultato perchè?
<Carlin0> Alfaromeo159, come mai brasero non ti fa masterizzare ? che errore da ?
<Alfaromeo159> no non da errore, si apre, cerco l'opzione masterizza immagine , trovo il file, poi non trova o non cerca un supporto dove scriverla
<Alfaromeo159> non so come indicargli dove ci sono i supporti o cd vedo la scritta ma no è attiva
<cristian_c> il cd è all'interno del masterizzatore?
<Alfaromeo159> si ne ho cambiati già 3 ma non li vede
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: sicuro che il masterizzatore funzioni?
<Alfaromeo159> credo di si esiste un modo con ubuntu di saperlo?
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: hai un cd funzionante?
<cristian_c> (non vergine)
<Alfaromeo159> intendi dire se lo legge?
<cristian_c> Alfaromeo159: sì
<Alfaromeo159> si ne ho messo uno e funziona perfetto con VLC
<Carlin0> Alfaromeo159, puoi provare a installare xfburn e vedere se funziona meglio
<Carlin0> !info xfburn
<ubot-it> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1build1 (vivid), package size 368 kB, installed size 2319 kB
<Carlin0> o k3b
<Carlin0> !info k3b
<ubot-it> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 601 kB, installed size 2431 kB
<Carlin0> ma k3b tira dietro parecchia roba kde , forse è meglio xfburn
<cristian_c> !k3b
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di K3B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/K3b
<Alfaromeo159> Grazie notte ragazzi ci sentiremo domani proverò ancora grazie nuovamente
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-27
<michele993> help me! Non riesco a ridimensionare la partizione di ubuntu!
<Guest13335> salve, all'improvviso si è creata una cartella "Desktop" all'iterno della cartella "templates" e nautilus punta lì, non più si /home/MYUSER/Desktop. Come correggere?
<tony11112222> buongiorno a tutti
<Micheleee1993> Buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti
<tony11112222> ho un vecchio pc che vorrei riciclare per iniziare a conoscere linux,hardware p4 2.9 giga 1.5 giga ram che versione dovrei scaricare visto che con ubuntu 14.0 sia da usb che da cd nmi si blocca?
<tony11112222> grazie
<ExPBoy> tony11112222, prova lubuntu forse va
<Micheleee1993> Stamattina mi ritrovo con la memoria piena in ubuntu, e gparted non mi fa allargare la partizione ext4. Ho già deallocato spazio da un'altra partizione, quindi ho spazio libero da aggiungere. Come devo fare?
<tony11112222> ok provero ma pensavo che linux essendo piu leggero non richedesse macchine ultima generazione
<Micheleee1993> Ho fatto unmount, ora mia fa solo rimpicciolire la ext4
<tony11112222> grazie cexBoy
<ExPBoy> tony11112222, è un mito quello che linux resuscita i morti
<Micheleee1993> Sto provando a dare swapoff
<Micheleee1993> Spero solo di nom aver combinato qualche casino
<ubuntuser> buongiorno. Mi sono trasferito da poco e sto avendo degli srani problemi con la connessione. Alcuni siti non vengono caricati e danno un errore di timeout o "Impossibile contattare il server". Ho un router NETGEAR. Ho provato con Firefox e Chromium e il problema persiste. Ho provato con wifi e con cavo ethernet e il problema persiste. Ho provato a
<ubuntuser> usare il cellulare, collegato alla stessa rete, identificandosi come desktop e il problema non c'è. Sono giunto alla conclusione che il problema potrebbe essere di ubuntu. Sugerimenti?
<Giovannispitz> ho bisogno di supporto
<harry1981> ciao..
<harry1981> io voglio sapere se devo scaricare qualcosa x collegare tv tramite hdtv ?
<harry1981> xche nn funziona corretamente
<harry1981> qualcuno mi aiuti
<krabador> harry1981, hai collegato e che succede?
<harry1981> nn riesco ingrandire il video
<harry1981> tranne youtube
<krabador> harry1981, che ubuntu e che hardware
<harry1981> 14.04
<harry1981> hardware  nn lo so
<krabador> informati a riguardo, e torna qui.
<harry1981> si riferisce scheda video ?
<krabador> cpu ram scheda video
<harry1981> e portatile hp
<harry1981> intel
<krabador> harry1981, quando firmi, firmi solo con il cognome?
<harry1981> no
<krabador> lo stesso vale per l'hardware
<krabador> harry1981, apri il terminale, copia questa linea     sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> incollala li, premi invio
<krabador> copia anche questa      sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> incollala li e premi invio
<krabador> produrrà un link
<krabador> lo copi e lo incolli qui
<harry1981> qui vedo solo questo
<harry1981> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main
<krabador> rileggi attentamente, per favore
<harry1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12590540/
<krabador> attacca il cavo hdmi, impostazioni --- monitor, e gestisci l'uscita hdmi come ti pare
<harry1981> ok
<harry1981> e tt posto ?
<krabador> scrivi in italiano per favore, a maggior ragione se sei del 1981.
<krabador> se hai bisogno di supporto in un'altra lingua, puoi andare nel canale internazionale, o in altri canali regionalizzati
<Joshua^Dunamis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12590540
 * Joshua^Dunamis si scusa, sta provando weechat :)
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, ma allora eri tu
<krabador> bravo bravo
<Mellacius> aiuto!
<Mellacius> Chi mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Mellacius
<ubot-it> Mellacius: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Riccardone> Mellacius: che problema hai ?
<Mellacius> in Lubuntu 14.04 l'audio non funziona.
<Mellacius> 15.04*
<Riccardone> hai già googlato ?
<Riccardone> hw ?
<Mellacius> sisi
<Riccardone> in live ti va ?
<Mellacius> una trust sc5001
<Mellacius> non si sente nulla
<Mellacius> se le attacco ad un altro pc e vanno
<Riccardone> alsamixer è a posto ?
<Mellacius> sono principiante su linux e derivati
<Mellacius> quindi...cosa?
<Riccardone> dai da terminale il comando alsamixer
<Riccardone> vedi di provare a regolare l'audio da li
<Mellacius> cosa devo fare
<Riccardone> apri il terminale
<Mellacius> alsamixer l'ho aperto
<Mellacius> ora cosa devo fare
<Mellacius> ?
<Riccardone> gioca un po' lì con i volumi ...
<krabador> Mellacius, che problema c'è?
<Mellacius> su lubuntu non sento audio
<krabador> Mellacius, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Mellacius, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/asound/modules | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Mellacius> ora?
<krabador> ora???
<Mellacius> cosa devo fare
<krabador> incolla qui i link risultanti da quei comandi per favore
<Mellacius> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Mellacius> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Mellacius> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Mellacius> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<Mellacius>   pastebinit
<Mellacius> 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 86 non aggiornati.
<Mellacius> È necessario scaricare 14,9 kB di archivi.
<krabador> Mellacius, sai cos'è un link ?
<Mellacius> rieccomi
<Mellacius> c'è ne sono 108
<krabador> Mellacius, non credo proprio
<krabador> ce ne sono sicuramente al massimo 5
<Mellacius> sisi
<krabador> Mellacius, rispondi, sai cos'è un link ?
<Mellacius> si
<Mellacius> un url.
<krabador> Mellacius, il primo dei comandi che ti ho dato, installa un software chiamato pastebinit
<krabador> e non interessa cosa fa, a meno che non installa, o da errore
<krabador> Mellacius, dal secondo in poi producono un link
<krabador> quelli
<krabador> sono quelli che servono
<Mellacius> 1;http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591189/
<Mellacius> 2:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591191/
<Mellacius> 3;http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591191/
<Mellacius> 4:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591198/
<Mellacius> 5:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591199/
<Mellacius>  fine
<krabador> Mellacius, ne hai messi 2 uguali
<krabador> il secondo ed il terzo
<Mellacius> il terzo è 96
<krabador> Mellacius, per favore , mettiti in condizione che non si debba indagare sulle tue risposte, se vuoi assistenza
<Mellacius> scusa
<Mellacius> allora?
<krabador> Mellacius, allora datti una calmata
<krabador> ci metti mezz'ora a rispondere e vuoi risposte immediate.
<Mellacius> Scusa -.-
<Mellacius> Io rispondo subito -.-
<krabador> Mellacius, non proprio , ma lasciamo perdere
<krabador> Mellacius, hai file musicali in questo sistema?
<Mellacius> No..Posso usare youtube!
<krabador> Mellacius, dove hai attaccato il cavo di uscita dei diffusori?
<Mellacius> In parole povere,verde sul verde rosa sul rosa.
<krabador> Mellacius, controlla dietro al desktop , quante uscite hai
<Mellacius> 5
<krabador> guarda bene
<Mellacius> nero,giallo,rosso,verde
<Mellacius> e
<Mellacius> niente
<krabador> Mellacius, leafpad ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> da terminale
<Mellacius> poi
<krabador> Mellacius, incollaci dentro il contenuto di questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591418/
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<Mellacius> riavvio
<krabador> Mellacius, hai incollato il contenuto all'interno del file, e salvato?
<io23> ciao ho un problema, non riesco a connettermi alla rete wifi la scritta (reti wifi) non è selezionabile credo che manchino i driver della scheda ma non saprei dove recuperarli. Il mio pc è un CQpresario60 202HE  con processore 64bit
<Carlin0> io sei da ubuntu ora ?
<io23> si ma con il cavo
<krabador> io23, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> io23, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> io23, il secondo produrrà un link , incollalo qui
<io23> aspetta devo mettere il primo per poi mettere il secondo?
<io23> ok
<io23> ho capito
<io23> lo faccio
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591498/
<Riccardone> io23: hai il WiFi disabled
<f843d0> io23: manca il firmware della scheda
<io23> no
<io23> e come lo installo?
<f843d0> io23: firmware=N/A
<f843d0> io23: quale versione di ubuntu?
<Mellacius> Rieccomi
<Riccardone> io23: riga 17, WiFi: DISABLED
<Mellacius> Hey la!
<io23> ho la 14.04.3 64 bit
<Riccardone> io23: abilita il WiFi e vedrai che poi ti va...
<io23> Riccardone, se schiaccio o se provo ado abilitare il wifi non fa nulla
<io23> già fatto
<Mellacius> Mi è scomparsa la notifica dell'audio.
<f843d0> io23: apt-cache search firmware-atheros | pastebinit
<Riccardone> io23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228595
<Mellacius> Mi aiutate?
<Mellacius> Krabador
<Mellacius> Mi è scomparsa la notifica dell'audio
<krabador> notifica dell'audio che diceva?
<Mellacius> ???
<krabador> io23, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Mellacius> QUella dove devi alzare l'audio
<io23> no non risolvo il problema
<Mellacius> kravbadoor
<krabador> io23, puoi mandare il link di quel comando'
<Mellacius> quella dove alzi il volume
<io23> Krabador me lo puoi ripetere perfavore grazie
<krabador> io23, sali 2 cm con lo sguardo
<krabador> io23, non è difficile, tieni d'occhio le mie linee, e quelle in cui ti nomino
<io23> ok
<Mellacius> :/
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591661/
<krabador> Mellacius, sudo chmod +x ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> io23, hai tasti fisici di abilitazione del wireless?
<krabador> io23, se si , premilo una volta sola, rimanda il comando che ti ho dato e incolla il nuovo link
<io23> Krabador se schiaccio il pulsante del wifi non succede nulla
<krabador> io23, ti ho chiesto di fare una cosa precisa
<io23> ok
<krabador> dopo UNA SOLA pressione del tasto
<krabador> Mellacius, riavvia
<krabador> Mellacius, sempre se hai mandato il comando che ti ho dato
<Mellacius> riavvio
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591699/
<krabador> io23, hai windows su questa macchina?
<io23> no tutto cancellato
<krabador> io23, molto male, non ci se ne deve mai liberare, quantomeno non prima di aver verificato che funziona tutto alla perfezione con alternative
<krabador> io23, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> io23, rfkill list | pastebinit
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591735/
<krabador> io23, riavvia la macchina , accedi a bios, reimposta in default, riavvia , riaccedi qui , rimanda rfkill list | pastebinit
<io23> ok a dopo
<Mellacius> Krabadoor,eccomi
<krabador> Mellacius, allora?
<f843d0> Mellacius: ti conviene usare la completion per i nomi, commettendo typos l'utente in questione non viene allertato dal tuo messaggio
<krabador> f843d0, si diverte, lasciaglielo fare
<Mellacius> Krabador solo per una o? Oh che bella comunita
<Mellacius> Comunque Krabador mi è scomparso
<krabador> no
<krabador> sono qui
<krabador> :D
<krabador> Mellacius, apri il browser ,va su youtube
<Mellacius> GIa fatto.
<krabador> Mellacius, "Oh che bella comunita" ---> prima di polemizzare , per favore cerca di capire cosa ti viene detto, nessuno ti ha offeso o insultato per il tuo errore, ma soltanto segnalato come si sfa la completion automatica, per usare meglio questo mezzo con chi ti sta prestando assistenza
<krabador> Mellacius, se poi , sei il tipo "sei mejo te" è un altro discorso .
<krabador> Mellacius, sudo chmod 7777 ~/.asoundrc   , e purtroppo , riavvia di nuovo
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591913/
<io23> krabador fatto
<krabador> io23, sicuro di aver reimpostato il default in bios?^
<krabador> di che notebook parliamo ?
<io23> si sono entrato nel bios con f9 ho selezionato defaul e confermato con Y e sono uscito con conferma e esci
<io23> CQ60 202HE
<io23> io credo che mancano i driver della scheda
<krabador> io23, assolutamente no
<krabador> io23, la scheda è bloccata a livello hardware come se fosse disabilitata dallo switch
<io23> ti assicuro che se schiaccio il pulsante non cambia nulla
<io23> ti premetto che quando ho installato ubuntu ha funzionato poi ho spento il pc quando l'ho riacceso non ha funzionato piu
<krabador> io23, è una situazione che puo' succedere quando ci sono problemi di supporto coni powerkeys,e la scheda è stata disabilitata da win
<krabador> oh, cristian_c perfetto
<krabador> i must go to rehersal
<krabador> adieu
<f843d0> io23: il driver in se` sembra esserci, leggi la riga di lshw: driver=ath5k
<io23> non capisco cosa può essere sto cercando un programma che mi attiva il pulsante da schermo
<f843d0> io23: inizialmente pensavo fosse un problema la scritta firmware=N/A, ma poi ho verificato su hardware atheros mio funzionante, e ho trovato la stessa dicitura
<io23> esiste un programma per attivare il pulsante da video?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> f843d0: confermo, le atheros non usano il firmware a parte
<cristian_c> solo driver
<cristian_c> io23: il network manager ti permette di spegnere le funzionalità wireless
<cristian_c> a livello software
<f843d0> io23: per attivare/disattivare il wifi, hai un tasto tipo Fn della tastiera o un interruttore a parte?
<f843d0> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591913/
<f843d0> Il problema e` a livello hardware
<cristian_c> se è un portatile, il tasto c'è
<io23> si e se lo schiaccio non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> io23: lenovo?
<io23> no compaq presario
<f843d0> cristian_c: e` un portatile, ma se e` un Fn e non c'e` il supporto agli Fn...
<cristian_c> f843d0: dici?
<cristian_c> io23: quanti tasti funzionano vanno sul tuo pc con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> funzione
<io23> non li ho provati
<io23> ci provo
<cristian_c> ok
<io23> quasi tutti
<io23> funzione quasi tutti
<cristian_c> io23: ottimo
<cristian_c> io23: quali os sono installati sul tuo pc?
<io23> os significa?
<io23> sistemi operativi?
<io23> se intendi sistemi operativi uno solo UBUNTU 14.04.3
<f843d0> cristian_c: ha solo ubuntu 14.04.3, prima dovrebbe gia` aver provato a impostare default sul BIOS per provare a riattivare la scheda, ma niente
<cristian_c> f843d0: essì, pensavo a quello
<io23> no gia fatto
<cristian_c> io23: esattamente, quale presario?
<cristian_c> io23: un live il tasto funge?
<cristian_c> in
<f843d0> io23: sudo ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<io23> ho un CQ60 202HE
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12592376/
<f843d0> io23: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<io23> Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<f843d0> Eh, valeva la pena provare...
<io23> vi viene in mente altro?
<f843d0> io23: cristian_c ti ha chiesto prima se hai provato da live
<io23> scusa da live che significa?
<f843d0> io23: modalita` di avvio del sistema operativo che prevede il caricamente temporaneo in RAM
<io23> si non funziona neanche in live
<io23> ha funzionato solo appena installato
<io23> poi basta
<f843d0> io23: hai provato anche il tasto in live per l'attivazione del Wifi?
<io23> al primo spegnimento non ha più funzionato
<io23> si si non va
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<io23> se provo nìcon una pennette usb netgear
<io23> come faccio a installare i driver?
<io23> wn111 v2 netgear
<cristian_c> f843d0: io23 http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=433495&mobile=off
<io23> niente provo con la pennetta
<io23> come si fa ad installare una pennetta wn111 v2 netgear
<io23> dove trovo i driver
<cristian_c> io23: hai letto il topic?
<io23> si ho provato ma non funziona
<cristian_c> io23: cos'hai provato?
<io23> le righe di comando
<cristian_c> cioè?
<io23> quelle suggerite
<cristian_c> io23: ma l'hai letto fino in fondo?
<io23> si ma non hanno risolto
<cristian_c> io23: il tizio in fondo dice che su 10.04 fungeva, anche se era un po' macchinoso
<cristian_c> sempre su cq60, intendo
<io23> si ma io non ho 10.04 o meglio il pc è 64 bit non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> io23: esattamente come si chiama la scheda atheros?
<io23> ho solo il 32 bit
<io23> è una domanda difficile
<cristian_c> io23: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<io23> AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<cristian_c> avevo quella scheda, anzi, ce l'ho ancora
<cristian_c> su presario, ma non cq
<cristian_c> quindi pare proprio un problema del cq
<io23> ma se voglio mettere una pennetta Netgear
<io23> almeno mi tolgo con il filo come faccio?
<cristian_c> io23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946445
<cristian_c> io23: ok, hai collegato, la netgear?
<io23> si
<cristian_c> io23: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<io23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12592798/
<io23> ho solo inserito la pennetta
<io23> ma non ci volgio i driver?
<io23> maledetta funziona
<io23> è la scheda
<cristian_c> io23: i driver della netgear sono già caricati
<cristian_c>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=carl9170 driverversion=3.19.0-30-generic firmware=1.9.6 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<cristian_c> io23: non so se hai dato un'occhiata alla discussione su ubuntuforums in cui affermano di aver risolto
<ubuntu14> Salve ho un portatile HP con scheda grafica NVIDIA GT-Force 820M
<ubuntu14> con installato ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntu14> ho un problema: alcune volte per 1 millisecondo lo schermo diventa bianco e poi ritorna normale
<cristian_c> ubuntu14: da quanto tempo hai installato ubuntu?
<ubuntu14> i driver in uso sono quelli del sistema e non quelli proprietari NVIDIA, installandoli si risolverebbe il problema?
<ubuntu14> da un mese
<cristian_c> ubuntu14: come li installeresti?
<ubuntu14> dal menu Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ubuntu14: posta una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<ubuntu14> si ok
<ubuntu14> La schermata non riesco a farla però dice che sta usando X.org
<ubuntu14> nouveau
<ubuntu14> ho messo NVIDIA binary driver (proprietario, testato)
<ubuntu14> ok??
<gigirock> ubuntu14, ok
<ubuntu14> va bene il driver che ho selezionato?
<cristian_c> ubuntu14: che problemi hai a postare la schermata?
<ubuntu14> sto in connessione con TeamViewer e ora non posso
<cristian_c> allora, torna quando sei più libero
<ubuntu14> sto connesso con teamviewer al computer a cui ho installato i driver
<cristian_c> bene, allora posta una schermata
<ubuntu14> ora sta riavviando
<ubuntu14> comunque ho installato questo
<cristian_c> lol
<ubuntu14> scusate ho perso la connessione
<ubuntu14> comunque il mio amico ha riavviato il PC e a parte il fatto che ci ha messo un po' più del solito è andato tutto bene
<gigirock> amen
<ubuntu14> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PrE2pUnSNOeFMTWI7XXA
<ubuntu14> questo è il driver che ha selezionato nel gestore driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prova e vedi co e va
<cristian_c> come
<ubuntu14> Comunque scusate se vi ho diciamo dato fastidio, ma avevo paura che al riavvio mostrasse schermata nera
<cristian_c> ubuntu14: ogni quanto si verifica il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<ubuntu14> il problema che lo schermo diventa bianco per qualche secondo?
<ubuntu14> ha detto che si verifica ogni tanto
<cristian_c> ubuntu14: quantifica
<cristian_c> ogni tanto quanto?
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<mao> ho un problema con il microfono il mio pc è un CQ60 202HE potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> mao: esponi il problema
<mao> non mi funziona il microfono
<akis24> versione di ubuntu ?
<mao> 14.03
<mao> 64 bit
<akis24> mao: hai provato da alsamixer a regolare i volumi ?
<mao> si fatto
<mao> ma nulla non si nuovono gli indicatori
<mao> esiste un comando da terminale per capire se è tutto installato?
<mao> intendo i driver
<akis24> mao: posta una schermata di alsamixer
<akis24> !image | mao
<ubot-it> mao: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> mao:  usa il primo link
<akis24> mao: apri il terminale e dai  cat /proc/asound/cards  e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | mao
<ubot-it> mao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz> ma perché nautilus si blocca continuamente? tutto diventa in biano e nero
<mao> scusa me faccio a inviarti il link con pastebin
<mao> [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<mao>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 20
<akis24> mao: basta che fai copia e incolla e poi premi paste e metti indirizzo dellapagina che si apre qui in canale
<mao> non mi apre l'indirizzo della pagina ecco perchè te lo chiedevo
<JACK3viso> akis24 per la cronaca il comando che cercavi forse era "sudo lshw -short "
<akis24> mao: non incollare in canale gli output il bot ti mette fuori
<akis24> mao: se ci fai vedere la schermata di alsamixer ..
<mao> scusate non lo so fare
<mao> sono nuovo e non so da dove cominciare
<cristian_c> Guest51885:
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest51885
<ubot-it> Guest51885: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest51885> cristian_c, nautilus è lentissimo, si impalla continuamente.
<ciapel> ciao a tutti,dovrei installare i driver per la stampante e lo scanner,li ho scaricati dal sito ufficiale (samsung)e sono in una cartella sul desktop come faccio?
<ciapel> uuso ubuntu 14/04 64bit
<cristian_c> Guest51885: forse non hai letto il bot
<cristian_c> ciapel: che samsung è?
<ciapel> cristian_c, samsung scx-3400-series
<cristian_c> ciapel: cosa c'è nella cartella?
<ciapel> cristianrtela ci sono altre cartelle e file cartelle:arm,i386,noarch,x86_64,install-scanner.sh poi file tipo: install.sh,install-printer.sh,,uninstall.sh,uninstall-printer.sh,uninstall-scanner.sh_c, nella ca
<cristian_c> ciapel: dove si trova questa cartella?
<ciapel> cristian_c, in scrivania
<cristian_c> ciapel: come si chiama questa cartella?
<ciapel> e si chiama "uld"
<cristian_c> ciapel: apri un terminale
<ciapel> ok
<cristian_c> ciapel: digita: cd ~/Scrivania/uld
<ciapel> fatto
<cristian_c> ciapel: ls | pastebinit
<ciapel> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12596965/
<cristian_c> ciapel: chmod +x install.sh
<ciapel> fatto
<cristian_c> ciapel: ./install.sh
<ciapel> cristian_c, mi chiede se sono d'accordo con i termini di licenza (y/n) io metto y e mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> !paste | ciapel
<ubot-it> ciapel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciapel> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12597025/
<cristian_c> ciapel: hai premuto q?
<ciapel> cristian_c, q? no y
<cristian_c> ciapel: risulta tu abbia premuto y successivamente, quando il programma si era già concluso
<gigirock> ciapel, il programma e' uscito quindi hai premuto tutto meno che y
<cristian_c> lol
<ciapel> cristian_c, rifaccio tutto?
<cristian_c> ciapel: se vuoi installare, devi rilanciare il programma
<ciapel> cristian_c, l'ultimo comando?
<cristian_c> sudo ./install.sh
<ciapel> o tutto da capo?
<cristian_c> nello stesso terminale
<ciapel> cristian_c, ha installato!!! successfully solo che non posso provare se funziona perche non ho sottomano la stampante.cmq grazie infinite se domani avrò dei problemi ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> ciapel: ma per installare ti serviva appunto la stampante sottomano
<ciapel> cristian_c, avevo gia fatto questa operazione con la stampante su ubuntu che avevo prima,ma sempre con il vostro aiuto!!
<ciapel> prima avevo ubuntu 32 bit
<ciapel> il SO vedeva la stampante ma non vedeva lo scanner
<cristian_c> ciapel: usi unity?
<ciapel> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> ciapel: nel caso, fai una prova e lancia simple scan con sudo
<cristian_c> se funge, aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo scanner e ai gruppi lp e lpadmin
<ciapel> cristian_c, io ho installato xsane image scannig program
<cristian_c> ciapel: stesso discorso di simple scan
<ciapel> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> se con sudo xsane va, serve aggiungere l'utente a tali gruppi
<ciapel> cristian_c, adesso vado a ripetere la stessa operazione sull'altro pc dove ho installato ubuntu 32 bit è tutto uguale come mi hai fatto fare prima vero?
<cristian_c> ciapel: non lo so, io proverei con la stampante sottomano, ma....  de gustibus
<ciapel> cristian_c, grazie molte del tuo aiuto,tu sei stato il primo ad aiutarmi quasi 10 anni fa quando ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta
<cristian_c> ciapel: ehm
<cristian_c> dieci o nove anni fa manco usavo ubuntu, lol
<ciapel> cristian_c, forse otto
<cristian_c> dubito
<ciapel> buona notte!!
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-26
<angelorec> Salve Quando apro softuere lo carica ma alla fine non si apre
<Tork86> Buongiorno a tutti e tutte
<Tork86> ho un problema da risolvere con la stampante e spero mi possiate aiutare
<Tork86> ho una epson WF-2530 ma nn c'è verso di farla andare come si deve
<Tork86> quando gli dico di stampare qualsiasi cosa l'input gli arriva ma nn stampa niente
<angelorec> bungiorno, aiuto non apre le applicazioni devo scaricare dei software
<Tork86> prende tutti i fogli che ci sono fino ad esaurirli e poi dice finita la carta
<Tork86> ho cercato sul sito ufficiale ma nn ci capisco un gran che
<Tork86> sapete come posso fare?
<angelorec> io provo a reinstallare tutto
<Tork86> cliccando su stampati la vedo che la riconosce
<Tork86> se mi potete aiutare ve ne sarei grato
<Tork86> sono qui fino alle 9:45 grazie in anticipo
<Tork86> https://thepb.in/p/NxhVYJPLOl5IN
<Tork86> https://thepb.in/p/NxhVYJPLOl5IN
<Tork86> grazie lo stesso riproverò a entrare in chat più tardi
<Tork86> buona giornata a tutti e tutte
<alesnake> salve
<alesnake> ho un problema con kubuntu 16.04
<ExPBoy> alesnake, prova ad esporlo se qualcuno sa... ti risponde
<alesnake> ho appena installato kubuntu 16.04 64bit, utilizzo un notebook con un monitor esterno in dualmonitor, con kubuntu però il monitor esterno continua a spegnersi per qualche secondo (come se non ricevesse segnale) e poi si riaccende, ho già escluso un problema di monitor o cavo di collegamento perchè quando utilizzo windows questo problema non c'è
<ExPBoy> alesnake, se popi si riaccende e resta tale non capisco cosa possa eesere
<alesnake> si riaccende dopo 1 o 2 secondi. però si spegne ogni 5 o 6 secondi anche se gli intervalli spesso non sono regolari
<ExPBoy> alesnake, potrebbe essere la scheda video non proprio compatibile con kubuntu
<ExPBoy> (per il dual monitor)
<alesnake> ho una nvidia geforce 610m
<ExPBoy> alesnake, pare sia proprio come dico quella scheda non supporta il dual monitor in *ubuntu
<ExPBoy> Display splitters are not supported on these cards. They mask the EDIDs of the monitors, so the card sees only one (if you're lucky).
<ExPBoy> così mi dicono  mi spiace
<alesnake> quindi se disattivassi il monitor del notebook e lasciassi attivo solo quello esterno risolverei la cosa?
<ExPBoy> alesnake, fai delle prove non so darti una risposta
<alesnake> ok in caso non risolvessi così dovrei tornare ad ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> alesnake,  ma con ubuntu funzionava?
<alesnake> si con ubuntu 14.04 nessun problema
<ExPBoy> alesnake, probabilmente è la versione allora
<ExPBoy> il 16.04 probabilmente non ha più la compatibilità con quella scheda
<alesnake> lasciando attivo solo il monitor esterno la cosa non si risolve
<alesnake> quindi anche se passassi ad ubuntu 16.04 avrei lo stesso problema giusto?
<ExPBoy> eh sarebbe da provare
<ExPBoy> se hai una live prova
<alesnake> ok adesso provvedo a procurarmela
<ExPBoy> sempre se possibile settare il dual monitor in live bho
<alesnake> e faccio un tentativo
<ExPBoy> ok
<alesnake> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<ExPBoy> figurati
<alesnake> ho trovato una guida per installare i driver per la mia scheda video
<Tegra> Buongiorno Sto cercando di installare una distro ubuntu 12.10 su un toshiba tegra AC100. Questo nasce con sistema operativo android e memoria flash nel wiki ho trovato la guida per fare questa operazione, proprio per questo pc, solo che il link per recuperare il software nvflash non esiste più come devo fare? Grazie mille
<Tegra> Purtroppo usare questo ibrido con android è una cosa impossibile
<Tegra> questa è la guida https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100/
<Carlin0> tegra la 12.10 è fuori supporto
<lubuntiano> Buon pomeriggio ragazzi
<lubuntiano> Sono alla ricerca di un software che mi permetta di riconoscere quello che è scritto in un documento .pdf non nativo
<glpiana> lubuntiano, che intendi per pdf non nativo?
<lubuntiano> Mi riferisco ad un documento scritto con la tastiera del pc e poi scansionato
<lubuntiano> Una foto insomma...
<glpiana> quindi ti serve un OCR
<lubuntiano> Esatto
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Ocr
<lubuntiano> Ho scaricato OCRfeeder, ma non si apre
<lubuntiano> Come mai?
<lubuntiano> Quando faccio doppio click sull'icona, c'è un cenno di finestra che sparisce in una frazione di secondo
<Tegra> Carlin0, si però non può essere comunque installata? il problema è il software nvflash che non riesco a scaricare dal link perché mi dice che non esiste pi
<Tegra> https://ac100.grandou.net/debian/nvflash
<Carlin0> Tegra, anche perchè a quanto ne so ubuntu non è pacchettizzata per quell'architettura
<Genbu> un link funzionante col deb su github ci sarebbe ma non credo possa postarlo in quanto non attinente al supporto ufficiale
<Tegra> Carlin0, su link del wiki che ho postato dice che si può fare anche se sinceramente sto per abbandonare l'idea
<Carlin0> Tegra, ma la pagina è anche vecchiotta , il tutto potrebbe non essere + supportato
<Genbu> Tegra, vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Genbu> ti ho trovato quel pacchetto che cerchi
<ternana1925> ciao
<ternana1925> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | ternana1925
<ubot-it> ternana1925: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ternana1925> sto installando lubuntu su un altro pc, a fine installazione quando mi dice di riavviare per completare l'installazione, il pc continnua a caricare e non si riavvia. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> ternana1925, di che pc parliamo ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<ternana1925> parliamo di un INTEL centrino duo, 1gb di ram e per il resto non so che dirti
<ternana1925> in quanto attualmente mi trovo sulla pagina finale di caricamento dell'installazione
<ternana1925> il pc è un amilo pro v8210
<ternana1925> modello M62193
<krabador> cosa hai usato, pendrive usb o dvd ?
<ternana1925> usb
<krabador> ternana1925, hai la iso scaricata da internet, con cui poi hai fatto la pendrive?
<ternana1925> si
<krabador> allora controlla md5
<krabador> !md5 | ternana1925
<ubot-it> ternana1925: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !lubuntu | ternana1925
<ubot-it> ternana1925: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> con il wiki puoi vedere come controllare md5 in base al sistema in uso
<ternana1925> ok grazie
<ternana1925> adesso provo questo md5
<ternana1925> e poi vi faccio sapere
<krabador> se non combacia, riscarica la iso
<ternana1925> grazie ;)
<krabador> controlla md5
<krabador> e se combacia, fai la pendrive
<krabador> dopo averla formattata
<ternana1925> ok
<ternana1925> ovviamente ;)
<krabador> ternana1925, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<ternana1925> cioè?
<ternana1925> con unetbootin
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | ternana1925
<ubot-it> ternana1925: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> unetbootin ha diversi motivi per cui è sconsigliato ufficialmente
<ternana1925> ah ok perchè ho trovato su internet il consiglio per il programma
<ternana1925> ora provo a rifare tutto con rufus
<krabador> ternana1925, non cercare a caso
<krabador> cerca nella documentazione ufficiale ubuntu
<ternana1925> hai ragione
<ternana1925> ora quindi formatto la pen drive e riallego limmagine con rufus dopo di che reinstallo il lubuntu giusto?
<krabador> hai controllato md5 ?
<ternana1925> no ora provo
<krabador> se combacia, rifa la pendrive con rufus, e reinstalla
<krabador> se non combacia, riscarica , rifà pendrive e reinstalla
<krabador> per problemi , chiedi
<ternana1925> allora trovo difficolta a capire come usare md5
<ternana1925> mi dice che lo trovo insieme alla iso
<ternana1925> ma non ho ben capito dovè
<krabador> ti ho fornito tutto
<krabador> il primo dei link forniti di dice come conteollare md5 in base al sistema usato
<krabador> l'ultimo degli altri ,ti dice gli md5 delle iso di lubuntu, che devono essere uguali al tuo
<krabador> leggi leggi.
<ternana1925> sto leggendo ora provo
<krabador> che devono essere uguali al tuo ---> il tuo deve combaciare con quello della iso che ha lo stesso nome della tua
<krabador> listato in quel link
<ternana1925> purtoppo la pagina wiki per capire come fare attualmente è out non mi fa entrare
<ternana1925> provo piu tardi se riesco e vi faccio sapere
<ternana1925> grazie per l'aiuto e scusate ma sono alle prime armi con linux
<ternana1925> spero risulti piu semplice piu avanti perchè sto gia andando in confusione :D
<krabador> ternana1925, sei in windows adesso ?
<ternana1925> si
<ternana1925> in questo pc dove scrivo ho windows
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> apri questo
<ternana1925> ok
<ternana1925> fatto
<ternana1925> questa me la apre
<krabador> scarica questo
<krabador> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<ternana1925> ok
<ternana1925> istallato
<krabador> installalo e lo usi per vedere l'md5 della tua iso. Una volta visualizzata, lo confronti con quello della pagina
<ternana1925> è diversa da quella del sito che mi hai linkato
<ternana1925> anzi no scusa
<ternana1925> ho letto quella sopra
<krabador> leggi con attenzione, se combacia, rifà comunque la pendrive con rufus
<ternana1925> ok
<ternana1925> combacia
<krabador> se non combacia, riscarica la iso, ed idem con patate
<ternana1925> ho confrontato
<ternana1925> quindi la iso dovrebbe non avere errori
<ternana1925> ora faccio la pen drive con rufus
<ternana1925> e provo a reinstallare il tutto
<krabador> bene
<ternana1925> grazie mille ancora spero che questa volta riesco a completare l'installazione
<krabador> se hai problemi, chiedi
<ternana1925> poi ci aggiorniamo
<ternana1925> si grazie buona giornata
<Vito16> Ciao a tutti, come si fa a cambiare la risoluzione video di GRUB?
<sergiorame> la stampante canon mg2950 sapete se funziona bene su Ubuntu?
<Vito16> Come faccio a cambiare la risoluzione video di GRUB?
<Vito16> Come faccio a cambiare la risoluzione video di GRUB?
<Vito16> C'è qualcuno?
<Ubuntu420> Salve, come faccio a modificare la risoluzione video di GRUB?
<YouNeverKnow> Ubuntu420 / Vito16 , dal log di ieri avevi capito come mai nessuno usava ubuntu, visto che era un softawre scadente e pieno di errori , che fi fai ancora ?
<Ubuntu420> L'ho detto perché alcuni in questa chat sono davvero scortesi...
<Ubuntu420> Poi comunque ho risolto tutto...
<Ubuntu420> Non era un problema di Ubuntu
<Ubuntu420> Ho modificato il BIOS, e adesso è tutto funzionante
<Ubuntu420> Se, l'ho detto mi dispiace
<Ubuntu420> Chiedo scusa...
<Ubuntu420> Potreste aiutarmi?
<YouNeverKnow> da quello che leggo nel log, hai chiesto supporto dopo aver modificato il sistema senza aver visto se funzionava o eno
<YouNeverKnow> sono stati fino troppo gentili a rivolgerti la parola, visto che ti sei catapultato qui , per quello che non era neanche un problema di ubuntu
<Ubuntu420> No ho formattato il PC, e ho reinstallato Ubuntu
<Ubuntu420> Vorrei modificare la risoluzione video di GRUB
<krabador> eeeh ma l'erba voglio...
<Ubuntu420> Ho provato con GRUB Customizer
<Ubuntu420> Ma niente
<f843d0> Ubuntu420: c'è anche un altro aspetto di fondo piuttosto fastidioso; tu non hai reali problematiche, tipo disfunzioni o hardware non riconosciuto. Non ho capito a quale concorso di bellezza stai iscrivendo la tua installazione, visto che non puoi tollerare scritte dal kernel e basse risoluzioni
<krabador> f843d0, se conoscesse il sistema, non si affretterebbe a dare degli scortesi qui dentro
<Ubuntu420> Anche modificando manualmente il file /etc/default/GRUB, non ottengo nessuna soluzione poiché la risoluzione video rimane a 640x480
<krabador> Ubuntu420, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<krabador> non ti farà male.
<krabador> nota offtopic, visto che qui non è per controversie "<Ubuntu420> Se, l'ho detto mi dispiace" ---> questo canale ha il log, c'è un po' poco da far ipotizzare
<Ubuntu420> Ora dico voi fornite supporto, dico giusto? Se un utente chiede aiuto per una determinata problematica, perché continuate a blaterare su argomenti che non sono incentrate sul problema? Che a voi piaccia o no, a me quello che interessa in SO è l'interfaccia grafica (designer)... Sono di questo parere è basta... Io studio ingegney informatica, se un
<Ubuntu420> giorno farò un SO, quello in cui vi lavorerò di più sarà il designer... Quello importa...
<Ubuntu420> Mi aiutate si o no?
<f843d0> Ubuntu420: non stiamo blaterando, ti è stata segnalata la risorsa da consultare per interagire con grub. Sei anche ingegnere informatico, sarà uno spasso
<krabador> Ubuntu420, qui non è per controversie, piantala per favore
<krabador> hai ricevuto una risposta
<krabador> se hai problematiche con questa risorsa, che ha il log, e si puo' contestualizzare tranquillamente colpe e responsabilità, segui le linee guida che puoi leggere nel topic
<krabador> per tutto il resto #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ubuntu420> krabador, ma perché quando modifico la risoluzione da etc/default/GRUB, la risoluzione rimane identica a quella di prima?
<Ubuntu420> Driver scheda video?
<Ubuntu420> Non dovrebbe modificarsi?
<Ubuntu420> La procedura che ho fatto è giusta da quanto c'è scritto nel sito di Ubuntu...
<Ubuntu420> .a non capisco perché non si modifica?
<Ubuntu420> Rimane a 640x480
<Ubuntu420> E il mio schermo è 1366x768
<Ubuntu420> Niente risposte?
<yamafabri> ciao nonostante abbia letto le guide e seguito alla lettera le istruzioni non riesco a installare ubuntu ho appena comprato un pc HP Pavillion con processore I/7
<Vito16> Salve, ho letto il manuale che mi avete suggerito... Ho provato nuovamente a modificare la risoluzione video di GRUB... Non capisco perché non si aggiorna
<Vito16> Da considerare che ho dato sempre il comando sudo update-grub2
<Vito16> Potete aiutarmi?
<yamafabri> qualcuno mi aiuta
<Vito16> Allora????
<Vito16> Cosa consigliate?
<Vito16> krabador, mi aiuti?
<Vito16> C'è nessuno?
<dvd_> ciao
<krabador> Vito16, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Vito16> Okey
<krabador> GRUB_GFXMODE=auto , decommentato
<krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> prova.
<Vito16> adesso provo
<Vito16> grazie
<Vito16> Ho provato, ma non funziona
<krabador> è un mondo duro.
<Vito16> Ho anche notato che quando cerco anche di cambiare colore con GRUB Customizer, il GRUB rimane sempre come prima
<Vito16> Qualcosa che blocca la personalizzazione?
<Vito16> Dico giusto?
<krabador> aggiungi GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD="keep"
<krabador> riprova
<Vito16> L'ho già fatto
<krabador> continui a chiedere assistenza senza segnalare cosa hai già fatto...
<krabador> interessante.
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Vito16> ho seguito questa guida
<Vito16> http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/07/ubuntu-fix-boot-splash-screen-nvidia.html
<Vito16> aspetta che ti fornisco il link
<Vito16> nel frattempo da un'occhiata alla guida
<krabador> lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit
<krabador> Vito16, che fai , dirigi il traffico adesso ? :D
<krabador> Vito16, per prima cosa consulta la documentazione ufficiale italiana ed internazionale, per esorcizzare il piu' possibile i problemi
<Vito16> Un momento, mi chiede di installare pastebinit... ahhaaa
<krabador> blogger vari, di tutte le referenze , possono scrivere quello che gli pare
<krabador> se ti muovi a caso, è facile spararle poi, come hai fatto ieri in questo canale
<Vito16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23235020/
<Vito16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23235023
<Vito16> Ecco qua i link...
<blake44> sera
<krabador> !ciao | blake44
<ubot-it> blake44: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<blake44> avrei bisogno di informazioni su un comando che sto utilizzando
<krabador> Vito16, accendi, al menu grub premi c
<Vito16> okey
<blake44> sto usando questo comando: d if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 per una pennetta protetta di scrittura
<krabador> Vito16, manda videotest seguito da una risoluzione da provare , come ad esempio videotest 640x480
<krabador> Vito16, vedi quelle che vanno, come vanno e se possono fare al caso tuo
<blake44> solo che la pennetta è grande 32 gigabyte
<blake44> che voi sappiate quanto tempo ci mette a finire tutto il lavoro?
<krabador> per scrivere 1gb ci mette circa 5 min
<krabador> fatti 2 calcoli.
<Vito16> devo scrivere videotest e la risoluzione del mio schermo?
<krabador> Vito16, manda videotest seguito da una risoluzione da provare , come ad esempio videotest 640x480
<krabador> Vito16, vedi quelle che vanno, come vanno e se possono fare al caso tuo
<blake44> stai dicendo che ci vorra 160 minuti
<krabador> blake44, le variabili sono il bus della pendrive, la qualità della pendrive nella fattispecie della velocità massima di scrittura segnalata
<krabador> blake44, dd non è fulmicotonico,
<krabador> blake44, man dd
<krabador> da terminale , per info addizionali
<blake44> ho capito cmq sia è una questione di tempo
<Vito16> ho dato videotest 1366x768, c'è un "_"...
<Vito16> carica penso all'infinito
<krabador> Vito16, serve a vedere quali sono le risoluzioni che funzionano
<Vito16> Aspetto?
<krabador> non tutte è detto che vadano in base al supporto dell'hardware a disposizione , nel kernel
<Vito16> Quando finisce di caricare scrivo
<Vito16> Quindi se scrivo videotest 1366x768, lui controlla se questa va bene e altre risoluzioni?
<Vito16> Ancora niente...
<Vito16> Ma è normale tutto questo tempo?
<Vito16> Cha faccio?
<Vito16> *Che
<Vito16> Ancora carica!?!?!?!!!!! UFFA......... :(
<Vito16> Faccio spegnimento forzato...
<Vito16> krabador, che faccio?
<Vito16> Sto coso è morto!
<Vito16> Rispondi, per favore...
<gigirock> Vito16, come e' spegnimento forzato ?
<Vito16> pulsante fisico accensione/spegnimento del computer in questione
<gigirock> ah ecco , ma il male che ha colpito il pc in questione quale e' ?
<Vito16> Non capisco...
<Vito16> Spiegati meglio
<gigirock> Vito16, son arrivato adesso quale e' il problema del tuo pc ?
<Vito16> Allora, vorrei personalizzare il GRUB (cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo), ma nonostante io modifichi correttamente il file etc/default/grub il bootloader resta sempre uguale come prima...
<Vito16> Sapresti aiutarmi?
<gigirock> Vito16, ma vuoi cambiare risoluzione solo all'avvio del grub ?
<Vito16> Ho provato con Grub Customizer, ma niente!
<Vito16> si esatto
<gigirock> please wait
<Vito16> Ho provato questa guida http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/07/ubuntu-fix-boot-splash-screen-nvidia.html
<Vito16> ma niente!
<gigirock> Vito16, non penso sia il file /etc/default/grub da pacioccare
<Vito16> la risoluzione video del mio schermo è 1366x768
<Vito16> e quella di default su grub customizer risultava essere 640x480
<Vito16> Ho modificato e salvato il tutto... ma senza nessuna soluzione
<Vito16> Cosa consigli di fare?
<gigirock> Vito16, come dice quel file devi considerare se la tua skeda video supporta quella risoluzione con vbeinfo
<Vito16> come faccio a verificare?
<Vito16> krabador, mi ha consigliato videotest 1366x768
<Vito16> all'avvio di GRUB
<Vito16> Ma c'è una "_" che carica all'infinito
<gigirock> no al menu grub fai apparire il terminale e scrivi vbeinfo dentro li
<Vito16> aspetta
<gigirock> al menu premi esc e hai la riga comando
<Vito16> non era "c"?
<gigirock> bravo quello e' quello giusto
<Vito16> non esce nulla
<gigirock> scrivi help
<Vito16> solo help?
<Vito16> Okey compaiono varie scritte
<Vito16> che faccio?
<gigirock> c'e' qualche comando che riferisce alla risoluzione video , dipende dal kernel e dalla sk grafica che hai
<Vito16> c'è vbetest, vbeinfo, videoinfo, videotest
<Vito16> penso che si riferiscano alla risoluzione video
<gigirock> allora se vbeinfo n ritorna niente vuol dire che il video non e' vesa bios compatibile
<gigirock> ma hai provato con GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200,auto ?
<Vito16> ho dato il comando vbeinfo e non da
<gigirock> prova videoinfo
<Vito16> già fatto, ma niente
<Vito16> che cos'è vesa bios?
<Vito16> Sono curioso :)
<gigirock> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions
<gigirock> una volta c'era interrupt 10h adesso c'e' vesa bios,,,,
<Vito16> Sarebbe un BIOS con risoluzione come interfaccia GUI?
<gigirock> ma nella stringa di avvio del kernel che hai ?
<Vito16> dove? scusa
<gigirock> nella riga che avvia ubuntu ci sono vari parametri che passi al kern molti di quei parametri riferiscono alle risoluzioni video
<gigirock> cmq la tua 1300xnon so cosa non e' vesa
<Vito16> Ho aggiunto al file etc/default/GRUB GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200,auto
<Vito16> ma niente
<gigirock> vediamo che succede
<Vito16> già provato niente
<gigirock> niente vuol dire che non cambia risoluzione ma appare il menu del grub ?
<Vito16> Anche provato con GRUB Customizer
<Vito16> si appare
<Vito16> Quindi se non mi fa cambiare risoluzione video, non mi farà cambiare nemmeno sfondo del GRUb dico giusto?
<Vito16> Non posso personalizzarlo
<Vito16> Dovrei mantenerlo originale
<gigirock> Vito16, devi pacioccare /boot/grub/grub.cfg ,ma e' illegale
<Vito16> Ma infatti io mi accorgo che quando in questo computer installo Windows, e inserisco il disco di installazione di Windows la risoluzione dello schermo e tipo schiacciata
<Vito16> qualcosa del genere è simile al grub di Ubuntu?
<gigirock> Vito16, dipende dalla risoluzione 'nativa' del display che 'forza' la skeda video
<gigirock> cmq .....
<Vito16> ho dato sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Vito16> Che modifico?
<gigirock> Vito16, non modificare niente potrebbe non ripartire + il pc Vito16
<Vito16> okey, allora...
<Vito16> per tirarla alla breve
<Vito16> ??
<Vito16> Cosa consigli?
<gigirock> ti consiglio burg
<Vito16> Okey... In fondo, ripensandoci lo lascio così originale, senza apportare alcuna modifica
<Vito16> Prima avevo scelto come bootloader EasyBCD, ma poi ho deciso di lasciare GRUB...
<Vito16> Cosa mi consigli EasyBCD o GRUB?
<gigirock> grub e' meglio supportato
<Vito16> EasyBCD su Windows, permette di avviare Ubuntu con il bootloader Windows Boot Manager
<gigirock> Vito16, si anche di avviare 'qualsiasi' boot per win ;)
<Vito16> Ma in realtà, a livello di supporto direi che GRUB è più indicato...
<gigirock> easybcd avvia anche file iso direttamente
<Vito16> Ma in realtà, a livello di supporto direi che GRUB è più indicato...
<Vito16> okey, grazie per avermi aiutato
<Vito16> Nessuno fino adesso è stato così disponibile
<Vito16> Davvero grazie
<gigirock> krabador, di solito e' tanto carino... ma oggi e' alle prese con un enorme piatto di pasta
<Vito16> ah capisco...
<Vito16> ahha :)
<blake44> ho un problema con la formattazione di una pennetta
<krabador> !chat | blake44
<ubot-it> blake44: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blake44> mi da il messaggio protetto da scrittura
<krabador> !chat | blake44
<ubot-it> blake44: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blake44> ma la procedura la sto facendo con ubuntu
<krabador> ma non hai un problema con il sistema operativo.
<blake44> no devo passare all'altro canale?
<krabador> ci sei già, non inquinare il log qui
<blake44> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-27
<Tork> Buongiorno a tutti
<Tork> Avrei un problema di comunicazione con la stampante?
<Tork> chi è disposto ad aiutarmi per favore?
<Tork> ero entrato anche ieri ma nn ho ricevuto nessun messaggio
<glpiana> !dettagli | Tork
<ubot-it> Tork: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Tork> ah ok grazie
<Tork> come faccio a vedere le caratteristiche del pc apparte che dal bios?
<glpiana> Tork, che c'entra il pc? non parlavi di una stampante?
<Tork> si ma mi hanno chiesto i parametri
<glpiana> Tork, versione di ubuntu e modello di stampante
<Tork> cmq è una epson WF-2530 series
<glpiana> e il problema che incontri?
<Tork> allora ti spego
<Tork> quando cerco di stampare
<Tork> l'input gli arriva ma
<glpiana> !enter | Tork
<ubot-it> Tork: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Tork> prende i fogli fino ad esaurirli e poi mi chiede altra carta
<Tork> nn stampa niente nn capisco, se pigio su stampanti il sistema la riconosce
<glpiana> Tork, prova a leggere tutta questa discussione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=611432
<Tork> ok grazie
<Bob23> Buongiorno, premetto che sono un neo utilizzatore di ubuntu, quindi perdonatemi per le scarse conoscenze
<Bob23> ho necessità di utilizzare ubuntu a scopi universitari sul mio lenovo W540
<Bob23> ho tentato di installare il sistema operativo 15.10 sul mio pc senza successo, senza nemmeno riuscire ad attivare una sessione live
<Bob23> ho visto su alcuni forum che ci sono alcuni problemi con la gestione della scheda grafica nvidia kuadro k2100m
<Bob23> qualcuno può darmi consigli sull'installazione o c'è qualcuno che ha questo pc e ha provato il 16.04??
<Bob23> vi ringrazio anticipatamente per il supporto
<glpiana> Bob23, hai provato la 16.04?
<Bob23> non ancora
<glpiana> provala
<glpiana> !usbwin | Bob23
<ubot-it> Bob23: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Bob23> proverò la nuova versione
<Bob23> grazie!!!!
<johack> Buongiorno a tutti, conoscete un modo per collegare il pc, e fare la condivisione dello schermo, con una smart tv tutto tramite wifi. Un pò come avviene tra dispositivi e tv?
<Carlin0> il video in wifi mai sentito ...
<ExPBoy> prova con crhomecast
<ExPBoy> https://www.google.com/intl/it_it/chromecast/?utm_source=chromecast.com
<fede_rico> buon giorno
<fede_rico> istallando z-ram ho cancellato la cartella /etc/sysctl.conf
<fede_rico> su lubuntu 16
<fede_rico> qualcuno può darmi il paste della cartella almeno la ricompongo?
<glpiana> fede_rico, è un file, non una cartella. e tutto il suo contenuto è commentato
<fede_rico> ok scusa puoidirmi dove ritrovo il file?
<glpiana> fede_rico, crea un file con quel nome e sei nella situazione di partenza: sudo touch /etc/sysctl.conf
<fede_rico> ho messo il comando non è successo niente in terminale
<glpiana> fede_rico, non da output, ma se controlli ora il file c'è
<fede_rico> ok come faccio a vedere sec'è il file
<glpiana> fede_rico, come hai fatto a cancellarlo?
<fede_rico> prima di istallare z-ram o diminiuto l'acesso alla swaap portandolo al 90% con nano
<fede_rico> ok ho  controllato adesso c'è il file
<fede_rico> riavvio e vedo se ho il solito problema
<fede_rico> il preblema che avevo all'avvio è il seguente non visualizzavo nessuna icona sulla barra delle aplicazioni
<fede_rico> l'unica maniere per farla funzionare era quello di lanciare un programma da terminale e dopo appariva tutto
<fede_rico> adesso riavvio e vedo cosa succede
<friz> buon giorno non riesco ad installare team viewer su ubuntu 16-04, ci deve essere qulche problema su ubuntu software perche inizia ma poi si interrompe
<friz> inoltre non riesco a ripristinare il backup che avevo fatto in precedenza, il ripristino parte per qualche minutu poi mi dice ripristino non riuscito (Dati non validi - nessuna corrispondenza hash SHA1 per il file:
<friz>  duplicity-full.20160812T192939Z.vol8.difftar.gz
<friz>  Hash calcolato: 44fe34a39caf59867d86e6df0230744d4e44c283
<friz>  Hash del file manifest: b62e2c874f50a5f877b6115d1cc0683a15935e63)
<glpiana> friz, dove hai preso teamviewer?
<friz> glpiana, dal sito internet
<glpiana> friz, in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> prima di confermare, metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | friz
<ubot-it> friz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<friz> glpiana, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23241714/
<glpiana> friz, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb
<friz> glpiana, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23241718/
<glpiana> friz, e l'altro pezzo del comando? l'ha mangiato il gatto?
<friz> glpiana, scusa provvedo
<genisar> Buongiorno , avrei immediato bisogno dei driver per interfaccia Digidesign Mbox 2
<genisar> oppure per Emagic Mt 4
<genisar> devo collegare tastiera e vari expander
<genisar> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> genisar, prova a leggere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/627064/how-do-i-route-an-usb-audio-interface-mbox2-to-a-daw-qtractor-via-jack-or-pa
<genisar> ok grazie vado
<Dom160913> Buongiorno, ho un problema con l'installazione della versione 16.04.1. Sto cercando di installare questa versione da pen-drive, ma, dopo aver eseguito alla lettera tutte le istruzioni, il caricamento è bloccato alla scelta della località, da due ore e mezza circa.
<genisar> mi dispiace ma forse per la mia scarsa propensione per la lingua inglese non ci ho capito nulla
<genisar> un semplice link dove scaricare driver adatti non c'è ?
<genisar> ho visto che viene fornito un bel programmino per registrazioni multitraccia, ma se non si possono attaccare schede audio midi non capisco a cosa serva
<genisar> E' forse per questo che non conosco alcun collega musicista che usi Linux ?
<genisar> Grazie per la collaborazione ... e poi uno dice che si butta su Apple
<Dom160913> Buongiorno, ho un problema con l'installazione della versione 16.04.1. Sto cercando di installare questa versione da pen-drive, ma, dopo aver eseguito alla lettera tutte le istruzioni, il caricamento è bloccato alla scelta della località, da due ore e mezza circa.
<friz> glpiana, sedotto e abbandonato?
<glpiana> friz, hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<friz> glpiana, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23241729/  scusa pensavo di avertelo mandato
<glpiana> ma io ero uscito :)
<glpiana> friz, sudo apt-get -f install       e prima di confermare mostrami l'output su pastebin
<friz> glpiana, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23241817/
<glpiana> friz, premi invio e procedi
<friz> glpiana, perfetto si è installato
<glpiana> ok
<friz> glpiana, hai qualche idea perche si blocca il backup?
<glpiana> no
<friz> glpiana, ok grazie mille del supporto
<MarioRossi> ciao
<MarioRossi> vorrei creare una cartella su linux condivisa in rete con pc windows e su ubuntu leggere quelle condivise da windows, posso chiedere in questa chat o nell'altra?
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04 e la mia configurazione
<glpiana> mikunos, se riesci, più generico ancora :)
<mikunos> ultimamente ho acquistato un SSD che mi ha migliorato in termini di prestazioni l'intera workstation. La mia configurazione era: CPU Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz - 8GB RAM DDR3 Geil Value Plus - Hard Disk Interno Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB
<mikunos>  
<mikunos> se mi dai un momento ... ;)
<mikunos> avevo migliorato l'installazione con Preload, Prelink, e swappiness = 10
<mikunos> vedevo che non v'era un netto miglioramento e sono passato, come ho detto prima ad un SSD della Samsung
<mikunos> adesso l'avvio è fantasticamente sceso da circa 1 minuto a 15 secondi
<mikunos> ma noto ogni tanto dei blocchi da parte del sistema operativo
<mikunos> sembra che le applicazioni come chrome o thunderbird si inchiodino in qualche modo quando qualche javascript pesante (vedi gmail, facebook, etc..) vengono avviati
<mikunos> il problema non si presenta sempre
<mikunos> non so come fare
<mikunos> http://i.stack.imgur.com/EcOYL.png
<mikunos> qualche idea glpiana?
<mikunos> ecco appena successo!
<mikunos> il sistema non rispondeva più
<mikunos> ed ho dovuto riavviare
<mikunos> qualche aiuto?
<vala> buongiorno a tutti, chiedo un consiglio, come posso correggere errori di sistema? esiste un'applicazione che corregge il sistema operativo?
<Ermal> salve
<Ermal> ho un problema con il grub rescue
<Ermal> no such partition
<Ermal> cosa mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> Ermal, hai uefi ?
<Ermal> bios
<nicoalta01> Ciao
<Ermal> è un portatile hp
<Ermal> ciao
<Carlin0> !grub | Ermal segui la guida per il riprisinto
<ubot-it> Ermal segui la guida per il riprisinto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> ripristino*
<nicoalta01>  minima ram per Ubuntu?
<Ermal> ok grazie dopo ti faccio sapere
<Carlin0> nicoalta01, che pc è ? che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<nicoalta01> Vorrei montarlo su vbox
<Ermal> i5 2410m 4 gb ram drr3 133mhz hd 3000
<nicoalta01> ok
<nicoalta01> Ho 8GB di ram
<nicoalta01> e un core i7
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto per installazioni virtuali , solo reali
<nicoalta01> ok
<Ermal> ma non posso entrare in windows neanche a ubuntu
<nicoalta01> Va bene grazie di tutto
<Ermal> mi resta dermo su no such partition
<Ermal> fermo
<Carlin0> Ermal, hai letto la guida ?
<Ermal> i comandi non funzionano
<Carlin0> leggi + attentamente Ermal
<Ermal> ho trovato una cosa interesante
<Ermal> il boot repair
<Ermal> è utile?
<Ermal> nel mio caso
<Carlin0> Ermal, se vuoi fare di testa tua non venire a chiedere supporto qui
<Carlin0> ti pare ?
<Ermal> non ci capisco niente
<Ermal> questo è il problema
<Carlin0> basta leggere è in italiano
<Ermal> va bene
<Ermal> ho letto tutto
<Ermal> il problema serio è non mi fa partire nessun sistema operativo
<Ermal> e mi rimane in quella schermata
<Carlin0> !grub | Ermal
<ubot-it> Ermal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> Ermal, siamo sicuri che hai letto tutto ?
<Ermal> sisi
<Ermal> spiego
<Ermal> come mi è successo
<Carlin0> Avviare Ubuntu in sessione live. Una volta caricato il sistema, individuare la partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà dato come assunto che la partizione di installazione sia /dev/sda
<Ermal> come si avvia in live
<Carlin0> l'hai letto questo ?
<Ermal> accedere vuol dire?
<akis24> Ermal: inserire disco live e farlo avviare ...
<Carlin0> Ermal, sei italiano ?
<Ermal> io lho scaricato via usb
<Ermal> no
<akis24> ahhhh
<Carlin0> forse allora è meglio che cerchi supporto nella tua lingua madre
<akis24> Ermal: nazione ?
<Ermal> il problema è che non sono bravo in informatica
<Ermal> percio non ci capisco
<Ermal> cercate su google grub rescue su immagini
<Ermal> su quella schermata che mi si è bloccata
<akis24> Ermal: sul pc che sistema avevi ?
<Ermal> windows 10
<akis24> Ermal: installato dal produttore del pc oppure da te ?
<Ermal> me
<Ermal> aggiornato
<akis24> Ermal: sulla usb che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Ermal> 64 bit 16.04lts
<akis24> Ermal: mi dici come hai creato la usb con quale programma ?
<Ermal> iso to usb
<akis24> Ermal: la procedura di installazione è arrivata alla fine o no ?
<Ermal> si
<Ermal> dopo io lho cancelato solo formattando la partizione
<Ermal> dove lo avevo scaricato
<akis24> Ermal: hai cancellato la usb oppure l'installazione di ubuntu ?
<Ermal> l instalazione di ubuntu
<akis24> Ermal: è quindi cosa vuoi fare adesso reinstallare  o cosa altro ?
<Ermal> il problema non mi fa avviare nessun sistema operativo
<Ermal> percio voglio avviare windows
<Ermal> senno ubuntu
<Ermal> installandolo di nuovo
<akis24> Ermal: entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ermal> entrato
<fede_rico> ciao a tutti
<fede_rico> krabador se ci sei dammi un segno
<fede_rico> allora spiego brevemente cosa mi é succcesso
<Carlin0> !tizio | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<fede_rico> ho installato z-ram per velocizzare il mio lantop,ma dopo averlo istallato il computer é piu´ lento e quando accendo il pc passano minuti prima di visualizzare le icone sulla bara delle aplicazioni
<fede_rico> cosa posso fare per tornare alle impostazioni di prima e cosa é successo con z-ram
<fede_rico> é la ia ram che non lo supporta?
<Carlin0> fede_rico, dove lo hai preso sto z-ram ?
<fede_rico> carlin0 scusa non volevo chiedere assistenz direttamente a krabador era un modo strano di salutarlo scusa ancora l´incomprezione
<fede_rico> l ho preso da una pagina internet dove spiega come velocizzare ubunto
<krabador> cercare "di velocizzare ubunto" è l'inizio del combinare casini
<Carlin0> fede_rico, quindi non arriva dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<fede_rico> come se non avessi gia' casino nel mio pc krabador sono proprio una testa di menga
<krabador> dai , perdonati, sbagliando si impara
<krabador> se hai lo spirito giusto
<fede_rico> certo che ho lo spirito giusto e sbagliando si impara e si fanno le cose migliore dopo aver sbagliato e molto piu' velocemente
<Carlin0> fede_rico, prova a  disinstallarlo... ma non chiedermi come perchè non so come lo hai installato
<fede_rico> carlin0 non credo sia parte dei repo ufficiali
<krabador> !info zram-config
<ubot-it> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<krabador> c'è questo nel repo
<krabador> fede_rico, dpkg -l | grep zram | pastebinit
<krabador> se non hai pastebinit , sudo apt-get install pastebinit, e poi vai con l'altro
<fede_rico> ok adesso eseguo
<krabador> zram è questo https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/blockdev/zram.txt , è nel kernel , l'altro serve ad usarlo
<krabador> quindi non serve andare a guardare troppo in giro ;)
<fede_rico> istallo paste e poi ti mando il paste
<krabador> "Note: this hack might make your system unstable! So do not apply it on important computers."  ;)
<krabador> è consigliato per chi ha un coefficiente veramente basso , per i requisiti attuali, di ram
<krabador> fede_rico, quanta ram hai ?
<krabador> e succhia molto di piu' la cpu, per funzionare
<fede_rico> ho 1gb di ram
<fede_rico> paste.ubutu.com/23244035/
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubutu.com/23244035/
<Carlin0> fede_rico, perchè non fai copia incolla ...
<fede_rico> perché sono un altro pc adesso esco da qui e rientro su l´atro pc e vedo se riesco ad utilizzaro perché firefox mi si blocca troppo spesso
<fede_rico> adesso preovo dammi un secondo ti dico appena stacco
<fede_rico> stacco e rietro
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /proc/swaps | pastebinit
<fede_rico> eccomi krabador
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /proc/swaps | pastebinit
<fede_rico> krabador  puoi ripertermi l'ultimo comando che mi si è bloccato firefox e ho dovuto riavviare
<fede_rico> era connesso alla swaap
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /proc/swaps | pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /proc/swaps | pastebinit
<fede_rico> grazie
<fede_rico> file o direcotory non esistente si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto ,in chiusura
<krabador> descrivi cosa hai fatto per installaro
<krabador> *installarlo
<fede_rico> allora prima di istallarlo ho diminuito l´accesso alla swap con il comando sudo nano /etc/sysctl.config
<fede_rico> nell´ultima riga del file ho aggiunto
<fede_rico> scusa il comando era questo sto´ guardando nella cronologia
<fede_rico> sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.config
<krabador> fede_rico, ricostruisci con calma i passi con precisione,una volta fatto, elencali tutti
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> allora ho cominciato con
<fede_rico> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.config
<Carlin0> lo swappiness non crea danni
<fede_rico> poi non mi apriva nessun file e dato questo comando
<fede_rico> sudo nano gedit /etc/sysctl.config
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /etc/sysctl.config | pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, si, collezionali tutti, gli editor di testo
<Carlin0> il file giusto è sysctl.conf
<fede_rico> file o directory inesistente si sta tentando di aprire un documento vuoto , in chiusura
<krabador> e allora il file di Carlin0
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /etc/sysctl.conf | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fede_rico, cat /etc/sysctl.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> Carlin0, toccati il naso
<fede_rico> sono disperato ma sono felice allo stesso tempo perché sto apprendendo le vie della forza
<fede_rico> heheheh
<fede_rico> ecco il paste
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23244124/
<fede_rico> grazie krabador e carlin0
<krabador> è tutto commentato, che hai fatto?
<Carlin0> e dopo che hai fatto fede_rico ?
<Carlin0> quello per fortuna non l'hai toccato
<krabador> fede_rico, descrivi tutto quello che hai fatto nel concreto, non tentativi di esecuzione come sudo nano gedit leafpad
<fede_rico> allora dopo che ho aperto sudo nano gedit /etc/sysctl.config
<fede_rico> nell´ultima riga ho messo
<fede_rico> vm.swappiness=10
<Carlin0> fede_rico, dopo dopo..
<Carlin0> vai avanti o facciamo notte
<fede_rico> ho installato zram con questo comando
<fede_rico> sudo apt-get install zram-config
<fede_rico> sudo apt-get install zram-config
<krabador> fede_rico, il punto è che sudo nano gedit /etc/sysctl.config non puo' aver funzionato
<krabador> nel senso che hai sperato tu
<fede_rico> quindi non cambiato niente?
<Carlin0> fede_rico, dpgk -l | grep zram | pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, cat ~/gedit
<krabador> Carlin0, già dato, ci sto arrivando
<krabador> fede_rico, cat ~/gedit | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ma l'hai visto tu il risultato ?
<fede_rico> lo riprovo in caso avessi fatto un errore di scrittura
<krabador> fede_rico, manda il comando per favore
<krabador> fede_rico, entro le 22:58
<fede_rico> ~ come lo faccio quel simbolo
<krabador> fede_rico, copia e incolla nel terminale
<krabador> fede_rico, lo sai fare?
<fede_rico> non posso firefox mi si blocca sono in chat su un´altro pc
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get remove --purge zram-config
<krabador> fede_rico, riavviva
<krabador> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23244035/
<krabador> *riavvia
<fede_rico> sta andando la rimozione
<krabador> mi allontano, in wolf's mouth.
<fede_rico> ok grazie jedi krabador
<fede_rico> stõ rviando adesso
<fede_rico> i hope that the wolf died
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<fede_rico> niente
<fede_rico> hehehehe
<fede_rico> carlin0
<fede_rico> grande
<fede_rico> allora ho riavviato solito problema
<fede_rico> non visualizzo nessuna applicazione sulla barra
<Carlin0> !reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reset'
<Carlin0> !resetunity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'resetunity'
<Carlin0> oh che balls
<Carlin0> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<fede_rico> ok provo questo mi cancella tutto vero?
<fede_rico> tutti i programmi che installato tutti i dati ecc
<fede_rico> ?
<Carlin0> no
<fede_rico> benissimo allora lo dõ subito
<Carlin0> resetta solo le impostazioni grafiche
<fede_rico> capito
<Carlin0> al default
<fede_rico> stö istallando scusa l´attesa del il risultato
<fede_rico> ....
<fede_rico> sta rigenerando le fonts della cache adesso
<fede_rico> allora ho degli errori delle dipendenze
<fede_rico> in fondo allénco degli errori mi viene scritto questo
<fede_rico> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fede_rico> cosa significa carlino
<fede_rico> hd andato?
<fede_rico> carlin0
<Carlin0> tocca vedere tutto eh
<Carlin0> non solo un pezzo
<fede_rico> dconf reset -f /org/compiz  unknow command
<fede_rico> krabador mi disse in precendeza hd che era andato e perché aveva troppri errori
<fede_rico> dconfg
<fede_rico> dconf '
<fede_rico> mi ha dato comando non riconusciuto
<Carlin0> metti in paste gli errori
<fede_rico> ok
<Carlin0> dell'installazione di dconf intendo eh
<fede_rico> mi ci vuole tempo
<fede_rico> trapoco li mado
<fede_rico> mando
<fede_rico> stö optando per un altra via
<fede_rico> renstallo il programma dconf
<Carlin0> dconf-tools
<fede_rico> con l´aggiunta di l pastebinit
<fede_rico> appena é pronto vedrai ti mando il link
<fede_rico> del paste con gli errori
<fede_rico> e poi carlin0 dopo digito dconf-tools
<Caterpillar3> Manuale di darktable 2.0 in italiano, appena finito di tradurre da Maurizio Paglia https://github.com/darktable-org/darktable/releases/download/release-2.0.0/darktable-usermanual-it.pdf
<Carlin0> no è inutile
<Carlin0> !chat | Caterpillar3
<ubot-it> Caterpillar3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> fede_rico, se non lo installa è inutile che prosegui con altri comandi
<fede_rico> scusa se non lo faccio subito ma ho gia´´dato il comado install con il paste
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> é uscita una scritta segnalazione precedente non riuscita poiché il messaggio di errore idica la presesenza di un falimento precedente.
<Carlin0> beh quando ti decidi a mettere in paste come ti si è chiesto faccelo sapere
<fede_rico> segnalzione apport non scritta poiché il messaggio di errore indica la presenza di un fallimento precedente
<fede_rico> non posso mi si blocca fire fox
<fede_rico> ve l´ho detto tre volte
<fede_rico> e quando ho istallato dconfig
<Carlin0> e che ti posso fare io se non vedo l'errore
<fede_rico> non ho messo il comando  l pastebinit
<fede_rico> hai pienamente ragione
<Carlin0> la palla di vetro è in riparazione
<fede_rico> adesso rimetto il comando che mi hai dato prima con il pastebinit
<fede_rico> dconf-tools comando non trovato si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto,in chiusura
<Carlin0> fede_rico, sudo apt install dconf-tools | pastebinit
<fede_rico> WARNIG:apt doese not have a stable CLI interface . use whit caution on script.
<fede_rico> ecco cosa é uscito
<Carlin0> e il link ?
<fede_rico> credo stia sempre caricaricando
<Carlin0> quello è solo un warning ...
<fede_rico> c é il quadratino della riga di comando che é fermo e non ho la scritta dl nome del mio mio user name e del mio computer
<fede_rico> spero mi dia il pastebinit come ha sempre fatto
<fede_rico> sono uscite le solite frasi che stavo scrivendo prima
<fede_rico> prova un altra volta ad aprire fire fox sperando non si blocchi di nuovo
<IlCont3j> sera
<Carlin0> fede_rico, ma hai una scheda vide nvidia ?
<IlCont3j> morto federico XD
<fede_rico> finita la batteria dell´atro pc eccomi di nuovo carlin0
<fede_rico> adesso non si é bloccato ecco il paste
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23244405/
<fede_rico> carlin0 leggi con calma ma non mi abbondare mi muovo per un 5 minuti e poi torno problemi svuoto la borraccia
<Carlin0> fede_rico, è difficile capire cosa c'è che non va ma cmq prova a dare dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Carlin0> mi sa che hai pasticciato troppo
<fede_rico> ok metto ache il paste binit del risultato?
<Carlin0> no prova solo a dare quel comando
<Carlin0> se va bene , se non va non so che altro dirti
<fede_rico> unknow command reset-f e saltano fuori i comandi che ti ho mandato nel paste precedente
<Carlin0>  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Carlin0> e segui la sintassi bene
<fede_rico> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<fede_rico> scusa ho sbaliato
<fede_rico> prima sbagliavo non mettevo lo spazzio tra reset e la linea (-)
<fede_rico> pero´ ora che l'ho dato é tornata normalmente la lina dicomando senza nessuna opzione e non ha caricaco per niente
<fede_rico> devo riavviare e vedere cosa succede?
<fede_rico> carlin0?
<fede_rico> carlin0 ho riavviato
<fede_rico> #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> carlin0 ho ravviato e non é sucesso niente
<fede_rico> appena ho riavviato si é presentata la segnalazone dei problemi la sto inviando
<fede_rico> come faccio a vederla
<fede_rico> !segnalazone problemi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fede_rico> carlin0 e il problema é su pastebinit
<fede_rico> capisco lóra che tarda ma stó diventando matto per risolvere questo problema
<fede_rico> qualc´uno mi puo´ aiutare
<fede_rico> ???
<fede_rico> se non risolvile basta dirlo
<fede_rico> mi state ignorando tutti?
<fede_rico> #chat-ubuntu-it
<fede_rico> #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> hei carlin0
<fede_rico> krabador mi ha fatto un gran pippone perché crede che voglio scroccare una riparazione di un hd
<krabador> fede_rico, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> sei offtopic, con il discorso del disco
<fede_rico> siamo liberi di rispondere
<krabador> no, mi dispiace
<krabador> non qui
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<krabador> !chat | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> vero hai perfettamente ragione
<krabador> ultimo avvertimento , considerando che stai occupando l'altro canale #ubuntu-it-chat, che comunque non si chiama ripariamoroabagratisperchègliamicidifedericononpossonoesseredisturbati
<fede_rico> cosa significa questo?
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23244405/
<krabador> fede_rico, adeguati con i toni per cui questo canale è aperto.
<krabador> toni e linguaggio.
<krabador> fede_rico, per ogni comando del terminale, con "man comando" puoi leggere il manuale ufficiale
<fede_rico> quanto costa ripare un hd
<krabador> inizia da li
<fede_rico> ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-28
<Andrea55> buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Andrea55
<ubot-it> Andrea55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Andrea55> qualcuno di voi ha mai provatoa far girare correttamente una qualunque versione di Linux in un acer aspire 10e?
<Andrea55> ne ho acquistato 1 ma purtroppo non sembra compatibile in termini di driver
<Andrea55> sto cercando soluzioni su internet ma nulla sembra una soluzione definitiva e funzionante
<Carlin0> Andrea55, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video ?
<Andrea55> ha un atom x5
<Andrea55> ram 2 giga
<Andrea55> scheda video dovrebbe essere integrata
<Andrea55> è un tablet 2-1 nativo con windows 10
<Andrea55> non ha hdd ma una eMMC
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaaahhh è un tablet ?
<Andrea55> riescoa  far partire linux ma purtroppo il wifi non lo riconosce e altre funzionalita sono disattivate
<ExPBoy> difficile che un tablet supporti linux
<Andrea55> umh capisco. ho notato che molte persone hanno il mio stesso problema infatti
<Andrea55> magari in futuri aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> eh
<Andrea55> spero divenga piu compatibile. Non mi va proprio di tenermi win 10
<Carlin0> un tablet ha un hardware tutto particolare a partire dalla tastiera
<Carlin0> vengono costruiti specificatamente per l'OS con cui li vendono
<Andrea55> dovrei reinstallare tutto quello che ci stava di nativo allora
<ExPBoy> http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<Carlin0> non è un pc
<ExPBoy> Andrea55, a prescindere che fai male a non tenere eventualmente anche windows 10
<Andrea55> infatti il mio errore è stato non lasciare anche windows
<Andrea55> cmq quel sito che mi hai linkato
<Andrea55> è una versione ubuntu per tablet?
<ExPBoy> leggi
<ExPBoy> è un tablet con ubuntu istallato
<Andrea55> non male
<Andrea55> devo cercare di installarlo nel mio a questo punto
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4662718
<ExPBoy> vedi se ti è utile ma ne dubito
<Andrea55> ok grazie
<Andrea55> do un occhiata
<ExPBoy> occhio che è a tuo rischio e pericolo
<ExPBoy> nelsenso in caso non venire qui a lamentarti se ti si inchioda tutto :)
<Andrea55> ahaha no tranquillo
<Andrea55> mi sa che reinstallo tutto il nativo e vi
<Andrea55> VIA
<Andrea55> ;)
<Andrea55> grazie
<awak3> yo
<roberto_> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | roberto_
<ubot-it> roberto_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<NiJuuYon> Ciao!
<Qwerty> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Guest31391
<ubot-it> Guest31391: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest31391> avrei una domanda da fare
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest31391> ho installato Ubuntu, ma nella richiesta del sistema operativo tra windows e ubuntu, cliccando su Ubuntu mi da errore, caricando in alternativa Windows. che passaggio ho sbagliato?
<NiJuuYon> Che errore ti scrive?
<Guest31391> non ricordo adesso
<Carlin0> Guest31391, hai uefi ?
<Guest31391> si
<Carlin0> hai disabilitato il secure boot e il fastboot ?
<Guest31391> no
<Guest31391> come posso farlo?
<Carlin0> il fastboot lo devi disabilitare da win
<Carlin0> il secure boot dovresti legger equi
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest31391> grazie
<Sixfort> Ciao
<fab666> ciao, sto cercando di connettermi al forum per risolvere un problema, purtroppo non mi ricordo la mia user name e la mia password, ovviamente la mia e-mail è attiva ma non si possono ricuperare le credenziali solo con quella, come posso fare? grazie
<Carlin0> fab666, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<NiJuuYon> gUGT night al canale.
<krabador> NiJuuYon, è notte da te?
<NiJuuYon> Convenzione IRC buongiono=entro, notte=esco UGT=Universal Greet Time.
<krabador> molto bene
<NiJuuYon> E' un po' come riferirsi al greenwich.
<NiJuuYon> Statemi bene!
<krabador> ciao NiJuuYon
<Guest44452> ciao, come si accede al sistema in veste di root? devo creare un collegamento sulla scrivania di una directory in /
<Guest44452> (ho ubuntu 16.04)
<IlCont3j> buonpomeriggio
<fabio_cc> !ciao | IlCont3j
<ubot-it> IlCont3j: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Freddy_PacMan> IlCont3j,
<Freddy_PacMan> cos
<Freddy_PacMan> HAHAHAHAAH
<Carlin0> !chat | Freddy_PacMan
<ubot-it> Freddy_PacMan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Freddy_PacMan> grazie
<gi534534> se da terminale leggo 'gi@gi-desktop:~$' deduco che 'gi' è anche un utente di sistema? gi-desktop cos'è invece?
<Carlin0> il nome host della macchina
<IlCont3j> @gi il nome host -desktop la directory
<Carlin0> IlCont3j, ma anche no
<IlCont3j> volevo dire il dominio
<fabio_cc> IlCont3j, neanche
<IlCont3j> scusate "gi" sta per il nome utente , "@gi" per l'host "-desktop" non è il nome della macchina?
<fabio_cc> IlCont3j, il gi prima della @ è lo username, gi-desktop è l'hostname
<IlCont3j> ok avete ragione ho fatto confusione
<fabio_cc> IlCont3j, man hostname
<fabio_cc> gi534534, chiarito il dubbio?
<gi534534> si grazie
<fabio_cc> gi534534, ok prego
<matteo__> ciao gente , come posso sapere la path esatta di un device connesso via usb ? lo vedo con lsusb ma non so come determinare la path /dev/***
<fabio_cc> !ciao | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> matteo__, prova mount
<matteo__> mount ?
<Carlin0> yep
<Carlin0> nel terminale con la chievetta inserita e montata
<matteo__> il device è un inverter per pannelli solari e per far partire il monitor "aurora" ma vuole la path del device
<matteo__> mount non mi serve a molto credo
<matteo__> con lsusb mi da questo
<matteo__> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x UART Bridge / myAVR mySmartUSB light
<Carlin0> matteo__, ma leggi ?
<matteo__> si leggo ma non vedo nulla di riconoscibile con mount
<matteo__> io ero rimasto al mount per montare manualmente i devices
<Carlin0> matteo__, ls /dev
<fabio_cc> matteo__, puoi tentare dmesg | tail dopo aver collegato il dispositivo
<matteo__> ok usb 1-1: cp210x converter now attached to ttyUSB0 è lui ma aurora non parte ugualmente
<fabio_cc> matteo__, dai anche il domando che ti ha dato Carlin0, comunque dovrebbe essere /dev/ttyUSB0
<matteo__> ciao fabio_cc ho provato con /dev/ttyUSB0 ma non parte lo stesso aurora
<matteo__> che dite se installo wine e uso il .exe per installarlo ho qualche speranza ?
<matteo__> parlo del monitor aurora
<fabio_cc> matteo__, il device è quello, per quanto riguarda aurora prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, che qui è off topic
<krabador> matteo__, wine fa funzionare bene cose, quasi bene altre, e non del tutto altre ancora
<matteo__> grazie
<krabador> !wine | matteo__ per informazioni
<ubot-it> matteo__ per informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<claradap> Ciao
<claradap> ho bisogno di alcune informazioni
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<claradap> Ho bisogno di scaricare linux e in particolar modo mi serve emacs, qualcuno sa dirmi come e dove posso scaricarlo?
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<mikunos1> salve ragazzi non riesco a capire come mai il mio Ubuntu 16.04 si blocca durante il normale utilizzo di browser e client di posta. Ad un certo punto tutto diventa instabile. Da poco ho installato l'SSD ed effettuato un fresh install della distro. Ho un quadcore i5 e 8GB RAM. Il boot è una meraviglia … appena 11 secondi ma durante l'uso alle volte devo proprio riavviare. Non capisco dove sbagli. Ovviamente ho disabilitato la swap p
<Carlin0> !info emacs
<ubot-it> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 46.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<Carlin0> mikunos1, si freeza tutto ?
<mikunos1> si, il mouse non si muove più dopo piccoli movimenti interrotti e scattosi
<mikunos1> e poi noto l'uso di tutta la RAM
<Carlin0> si blocca tutto ? mmmm
<mikunos1> si
<Carlin0> mikunos1, hai per caso una scheda video nvidia ?
<mikunos1> adesso uso un altro computer per scrivervi ed il pc incriminato si è ribloccato
<mikunos1> RADEON HD 6870
<mikunos1> non so cosa fare
<mikunos1> ho riavviato … :(
<Carlin0> ... mikunos1 non saprei quello di solito è un problema che sorge con le nvidia con le ati non saprei
<akis24> mikunos1: hai aggiornato il sistema ?
<mikunos1> ultimissima versione
<claradap> per installare ubuntu mi chiede di inserire il cd rom
<mikunos1> la mia scheda grafica è supportata nella nuova LTS
<mikunos1> lo leggo dalle pagine del sito di ubuntu
<Carlin0> claradap, scarichi la iso e la masterizzi su dvd
<akis24> mikunos1: prova a disattivare il touchpad e prova se lo fa' ancora
<mikunos1> touchpad ?
<mikunos1> quale touchpad?
<mikunos1> è un desktop
<akis24> mikunos1: pensavo fosse un portatile
<mikunos1> no no
<akis24> mikunos: hai solo una partizione ?
<mikunos> si si
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<akis24> mikunos: precedentemente prima di nstallare su ssd si manifestava il problema ?
<mikunos> sinceramente no
<mikunos> prima c'erano altri problemi legati alla latenza del disco
<mikunos> any hint?!
<mikunos> consigli?
<akis24> mikunos: prova a dare un occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/674320/what-ssd-optimization-are-needed-on-latest-ubuntu-version
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos>  akis24 si avevo già impostato queste configurazioni del file fstab
<mikunos> inoltre il mio ssd è un SAMSUNG e quindi:  If you have an intel or a SAMSUNG SSD, automatic trim support is enabled by default.
<f843d0> mikunos: per discriminare se il problema è il disco, fatti un paio di lunghe sessioni live
<akis24> mikunos: spiacente non ho altre idee al momento lamen
<akis24> almeno*
<tony92> salve vorrei sapere se ubuntu necessita di antivirus e firewall
<fabio_cc> tony92, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<Carlin0> tony92, in firewall è incluso nell'os
<fabio_cc> tony92, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<INITPC0> lui tecnicamente no, ma se dialoghi con altre macchine con su Windows, sí
<tony92> ok grazie mille
<tony92> buon lavoro
<INITPC0> Un pò come l'aviaria. il pollo (GNU/linux) non ne soffre, l'uomo (windows) schiatta.
<INITPC0> se un uomo deve vivere vicino a un pollo è meglio che lo vaccini
<INITPC0> esempio arzigogolato, ma concreto
<Carlin0> tuttavia non è detto che non esistano virus per linux
<INITPC0> esatto
<INITPC0> diciamo che fanno POTENZIALMENTE meno danni e sono POTENZIALMENTE meno diffusi
<INITPC0> anche perchè adesso mi raccontavano che i "virus" girano su altri livelli, tipo periferiche e cose del genere
<krabador> !chat | INITPC0
<ubot-it> INITPC0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<INITPC0> più che solo sul Sistema in sè
<krabador> questo canale è strettamente legato al supporto
<krabador> lo so che non ti pesa spostarti, per continuare a chiacchierare ;)
<INITPC0> ragione, scusate
<INITPC0> logorroico io
<vespman> ciao, un aiuto.. con ubuntu 16.04, quando collego pc a tv via hdmi, sul tv proietta solo lo sfondo del desk top e nn vedo ne la side bar con il launcher, ne i programmi che apro.. ( vlc, chrome.. , cartelle pc)
<f843d0> !dettagli | vespman
<ubot-it> vespman: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<vespman> scusate, non sono pratico.. come lo metto sul paste bin e come ottengo il link  da darvi?
<vespman> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vespman> come interrogo la versione di ubuntu, so che è 16.04 ma nn ricordo i comandi x i dettagli
<f843d0> vespman: lsb_release -a, ma più che altro trovo d'interesse l'hardware video, per capire se ci sono eventuali driver video in gioco
<vespman> ho recuperato tutto, mi manca sapere se ci sia o no la !uefi, non so cosa sia..
<f843d0> vespman: non è importante per la discussione, probabilmente
<vespman> ok
<vespman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23248114/
<f843d0> vespman: ha tutta l'aria di un problema di risoluzione schermo. Quando colleghi alla TV, hai provato ad accedere alle Impostazioni di Sistema->Schermi, sul portatile, e provare a impostare una risoluzione differente per il secondo schermo?
<vespman> poco.. ora riprovo..
<kname> buona sera e possibile chiedere informazioni?
<kname> c'è qualcuno
<f843d0> !qualcuno ! kname
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<f843d0> !chiedi | kname
<ubot-it> kname: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kname> ciao
<kname> ho attivato z ram e z swap
<kname> e il pc mi sembra piu lento
<kname> vorrei levarli ma non so come fare
<f843d0> kname: sei già stato qui nel nome di fede_rico?
<kname> no
<kname> mosi staind
<f843d0> kname: reinstalla e non procedere a caso, vedrai che ti aiuta
<kname> cioe dovrei reinstallare xubuntu da capo?
<kname> ok ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-29
<aiuto-server-ubu> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con mysql, ho creato database ma quando vado ad assegnare nome utente e pass. mi dà questo errore:  ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '‘password_esempio’' at line 1
<aiuto-server-ubu> possiedo ubuntu server 14.04
<aiuto-server-ubu> https://thepb.in/p/AnhrxjXKly0tv
<aiuto-server-ubu> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<dadexix86> posta esattamente i comandi SQL che usi
<dadexix86> aiuto-server-ubu, -^
<aiuto-server-ubu> CREATE DATABASE joomla; per crearlo
<aiuto-server-ubu> show databases; per vedere database attivi
<aiuto-server-ubu> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON joomla.* TO ‘alfredo’@’localhost’ IDENTIFIED BY ‘alfredo_pass’;   per assegnare user e pass
<aiuto-server-ubu> ma dando questultimo mi dà errore
<diego1988> salve ho un problema. ho installato sul mio notebook lubuntu 16.04 qualchegiorno fa ho provato a seguire delle istruzioni per installare spotify dal terminale. premettendo di non esserci riuscito ora provando alcune operazioni dal terminale mi da questo errore "E: La riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list non è corretta (type)
<diego1988> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti." qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> diego1988: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> diego1988: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<diego1988> al primo comando da lo stesso errore
<krabador> hai inceppato il repo ubuntu , seguendo una bella guida non ufficiale per installare un software fuori dal repo
<krabador> diego1988: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> !pastebin | diego1988
<ubot-it> diego1988: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diego1988> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250624/
<diego1988> questo è lerrore
<diego1988> spero di aver capito come usare paste :D
<krabador> diego1988: lo hai capito, ma per un contenuto non interessante
<krabador> puoi farlo del comando che ti ho chiesto?
<aiuto-server-ubu> dadexix86 ?
<diego1988> mi da lo stesso errore dal terminale
<Ab3L> diego1988: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> diego1988: porti gli occhiali?
<Ab3L> diego1988: poi incolli quello che esce in paste.ubuntu.com
<aiuto-server-ubu> aiuto creazione database mysql ubuntu server 14.04
<diego1988> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250640/
<diego1988> ok?
<krabador> diego1988: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<krabador> diego1988: sudo apt-get update
<diego1988> al primo comando dice impossibile rimuovere
<krabador> diego1988: se hai copiato male
<diego1988> si scusa
<diego1988> ora è partito l'update
<krabador> bene, il sistema è sbloccato
<Ab3L> diego1988: non è che per caso hai anche una riga tipo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list.save ?
<krabador> Ab3L: ha mandato il paste
<krabador> Ab3L: ...
<Ab3L> krabador: ok
<diego1988> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> diego1988: sui software che necessitano PPA esterni, in base a come quest'ultimo è mantenuto
<krabador> possono esserci problemi di vario tipo
<krabador> dovuti alla gestione del PPA da parte di chi lo gestisce
<diego1988> okok purtoppo sono 5 giorni che ho linux quindi diciamo sto imparando piano piano
<diego1988> ma vedo che devo diffidare da tutto cio che trovo in giro
<krabador> vai con calma
<krabador> ma vacci piano con software da PPA esterni
<diego1988> ma posso chiedervi come mai il pc non si spegne?
<diego1988> cioè mi rimane nella schermata di caricamento e devo forzare lo spegnimento
<krabador> diego1988: sudo shutdown -h now , e vedi cosa appare quando si blocca
<diego1988> sono appena partiti l'aggiornamenti del software appena finiscono provo
<krabador> bene
<diego1988> invece ho letto in giro che python si trova gia in alcuni sistemi linux?
<diego1988> è cosi
<diego1988> è cosi?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Python
<diego1988> grazie mille seguiro questa guida
<diego1988> anche con il comando shutdown -h now il pc carica ma non si spegne e devo forzare lo spegnimento
<diego1988> @ krabador anche con il comando shutdown -h now il pc carica ma non si spegne e devo forzare lo spegnimento
<krabador> diego1988, ahm
<krabador> hai letto bene prima?
<krabador> diego1988, non era una soluzione
<krabador> ma "vedi cosa appare quando si blocca"
<diego1988> si si
<diego1988> ma non si blocca cioè rimane nella schermata con scritto lubuntu e sotto i pallinicontinuano a caricare
<krabador> diego1988, premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> e nel frattempo
<krabador> !dettagli | diego1988
<ubot-it> diego1988: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<vergi> ciao, ho l'hard disk partizionato con mate e windows 10 volendo ripartizionare mate con gparted, posso mettere lo swap di fianco la partizione windows si possono creare problemi al riavvio
<vergi> ?
<krabador> puoi mettere la swap dove ti pare
<krabador> se la metti nella parte piu' esterna del disco, è un po' meglio
<vergi> posso ripartizionare utilizzando gparted direttamente da mate senza farlo da cd?
<krabador> no, fallo da live
<vergi> avvio la live parte l'installazione arrivo al partizionamento e poi esco giusto?
<krabador> no
<krabador> selezioni "prova"
<krabador> avrai poi una vera e propria ubuntu
<krabador> dalla quale caricare gparted
<krabador> e fare quello che ti pare
<vergi> grazie krabador
<krabador> de nada
<diego1988> @krabador allora ho controllato e non da nessun errore tutti hanno la scritta [ok] prima
<krabador> ok, apri il terminale
<diego1988> il pc è un amilo pro cpu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250729/ s.video: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250755/ 1 gb di ram
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<diego1988> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250845/
<krabador> diego1988, hai grub in avvio, la schermata con le opzioni di caricamento?
<diego1988> no
<diego1988> non mi sembra
<krabador> diego1988, https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> una cosa del genere
<diego1988> nono
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<diego1988> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250862/
<krabador> diego1988, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub  , ti apre il file di testo, e GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" la fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=on"
<krabador> salvi , chiudi, riavvii, e vedi dopo il riavvio, come va
<diego1988> ok modificato e salvato ora riavvio vediamo comeva
<diego1988> krabador ho fatto tutto ma ho dovuto cmq forzare il riavvio
<krabador> diego1988, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub  , ti apre il file di testo, e GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" la fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=on"
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> diego1988, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub  , ti apre il file di testo, e GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" la fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<krabador> salvi chiudi riavvi, e riprova
<diego1988> krabador purtroppo nessun cambiamento
<krabador> diego1988, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub  , ti apre il file di testo, e GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" la fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<krabador> salvi chiudi riavvi, e riprova
<diego1988> il riavvio serve per le modifiche perchè finoad ora ho riavviato forzando per riaccendere e rispegnere
<diego1988> o gia dal riavviodovrei notare la modifica qualora fosse andata a buon fine?
<gabo> salve ho bisogno di modificare la sequenza nell'avvio del pc, quella dove si sceglie win o ubuntu, cosa devo fare? grazie
<gabo> c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<diego1988> krabador nessun cambiamento
<Carlin0> urclale, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<urclale> si
<Carlin0> urclale, che ubuntu hai ?
<urclale> 16.04, ho letto di un bug ma non sono capace di eliminare la cartella... ~/.local/share/gnome-software/
<Carlin0> urclale, apri un terminale e dai questi comandi
<Carlin0> urclale, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> urclale, cat /ect/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> urclale, ls /ect/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> urclale, il 2° e il 3° comando producono un link , postali qui
<urclale> questa è la risp:
<urclale> https://thepb.in/p/O7h5D3yxN5kTq
<Carlin0> urclale, hai software center aperto ?
<urclale> non si apre
<Carlin0> rispondi solo
<Carlin0> si , no
<urclale> no
<Carlin0> hai altri programmi per installare aperti tipo synaptic ?
<urclale> no
<Carlin0> urclale, ls /ect/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<ubuntu___> motion dove lo trovo
<urclale> in che senso metti in paste
<ubuntu___> per installarlo
<Carlin0> urclale, come hai fatto prima
<Carlin0> !info motion
<ubot-it> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12+git20140228-8build1 (xenial), package size 234 kB, installed size 822 kB
<Carlin0> ubot-it, che ubuntu hai ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> ubuntu___,  che ubuntu hai ?
<urclale> cmq synaptic lo ho installato
<Carlin0> vabbè urclale torna quando hai voglia di collaborare
<urclale> ho bisogno non voglia
<Carlin0> urclale, niente proxy inglese oggi ?
<urclale> scusa non capisco cosa intendi
<urclale> A causa del bug #1606238 , alcuni utenti hanno riscontrato problemi nell'avviare Ubuntu Software.
<urclale> Se non si riesce ad avviare il programma, è sufficiente rimuovere la cartella ~/.local/share/gnome-software/ per risolvere il problema. La cartella verrà automaticamente ricreata, una volta avviato nuovamente Ubuntu Software.
<urclale> come si rimuove la cartella?
<doom> ciao a tutti vi riscrivo perche non ho ancora risolto ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 64 bit su Laptop , ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente su hard disk esterno ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successiva
<doom> mente ho optato per escluderla dal backup, ho provato a fare un nuovo backup su disco fisso e non ho avuto problemi, ho fatto anche un backup con la live Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1 su hard disk esterno e non mi ha dato nessun problema, ma se voglio continuare il backup che avevo fatto in precedenza si ferma a fare l'analisi sempre su quella maledetta car
<doom> tella.
<doom> ho provato a fare un nuovo backup di home e di / ma si blocca anche questo su altri file http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2v27bqx&s=9
<doom> ho scritto nel forum di ubuntu ma nessuno mi risponde
<doom> ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 64 bit su Laptop , ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente su hard disk esterno ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup, ho provato
<doom> a fare un nuovo backup su disco fisso e non ho avuto problemi, ho fatto anche un backup con la live Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1 su hard disk esterno e non mi ha dato nessun problema, ma se voglio continuare il backup che avevo fatto in precedenza si ferma a fare l'analisi sempre su quella maledetta cartella.
<Morena> Buonasera ho per errore la cartella download ed ogni volta che parte il sistema operativo mi dice "configured directory for incoming files does not exist e poi in basso assicurati che la cartella home/morena/scaricati esista o configurala con i servizi bleman" come posso fare per ripristinarla? grazie
<Morena> cancellato
<Carlin0> <Morena> Buonasera ho per errore la cartella download ?
<Morena> cancellato la cartella download
<Carlin0> Morena, nel terminale scrivi mkdir Scaricati
<Carlin0> occhio alle maiuscole
<Morena> mkdir Scaricati
<Carlin0> esatto
<Morena> fatto è andato al rigo sotto, che faccio adesso?
<Morena> riavvio?
<Carlin0> la cartella l'hai creata Morena se il problema era solo quello sei a posto
<Morena> Grazie Carlin0 sei un mito!
<Morena> ciao
<Morena> Anzi colgo l'occasione per chiederti se sai come mai ad un certo punto della mattina perché sono due mattine che alle 11 circa si disconnette internet e l'unica cosa che mi rimane da fare per riavere la connessione è riavviare il sistema
<Carlin0> eh no ...
<Morena> che dici sarà mica un poltergeist
<Carlin0> vedi se capita ancora si possono provare a guardare i log di sistema , ma è fuori dalla mia portata
<Morena> figurati dalla mia
<Morena> Va bene ciao
<Salvo62> salve a tutti voi
<Salvo62> felice di aver installato ubuntu e di essere tra voi
<krabador> molto bene
<Salvo62> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ? non riesco a installare la stampante brother dp197, grazie a tutti
<f843d0> Salvo62: che versione di Ubuntu?
<sos-mysql> salve chi mi può aiutare per mysql?
<f843d0> !dettagli | sos-mysql
<ubot-it> sos-mysql: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<sos-mysql> ubuntu server 14.04
<sos-mysql> auiuto mysql ubuntu server 14.04
<MG4> ho installato ubuntu server
<MG4> ma arrivati qui non va
<mattia> Buonasera, non accedo piu al pc dopo aver eseguito gli aggiornamente, chiede l'id e la password, ma non li riconosce
<MG4> a me non mi fa mettere la pw nella schermatanera
<mattia> qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni? Grazie
<mattia> Anche a me non fa mettere la pw, vero....
<MG4> sono fermo alla schermata nera dove mi chiede l'id e la pw
<mattia> io pure....mannaggia.....
<MG4> mi esce:
<MG4> ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS DFSKLP1J tty1
<MG4> DFSKLP1J login: ^ ccd
<MG4> no ho sbagliato il ^ ccd non va contato
<MG4> mi sapete dire cosa devo fare per accedere???????
<MG4> ?
<mattia> Buonanotte
<MG4> mi hanno detto che serve molto sta inutile chat
<MG4> sono fermo alla schermata nera dove mi chiede l'id e la pw
<MG4> non mi fa mettere la pw
<MG4> mi esce questo
<MG4> ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS DFSKLP1J tty1
<MG4> DFSKLP1J login
<MG4> fatemi sapere al più presto
<MG4> schifo di chatt
<delkill> buonasera
<delkill> ho modificato il file /etc/default/grub alla voce GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT soltanto che vorrei tornare come prima, potete scrivermi cosa c'è scritto in origine in corrispondenza di GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULTi
<delkill> utlizzo mate 16.10
<PANDREA87> buonasera
<PANDREA87> permesso
<delkill> mi correggo 16.04.1 lts
<PANDREA87> ho due pulsanti: "x" ed "y"; la funzione legata a x è scrivere "a", mentre quella legata a "y" è di scrivere "b" affianco ad "a". Se, in sequenza, cliccherò "x" e poi "y", dunque, avrò come risultato "a b". C'è un modo per far sì che la sequenza di click "x" - "y" - "x" dia come risultato "1" e, quindi, rendesse le funzioni più "indipendenti"?
<PANDREA87> * alla riga 3 ....'dia come risultato "a" ' e non uno
<PANDREA87> Carlin0 se il I button mi scrive "a" e il II aggiunge ad a "b", dando come risultato "a b", come faccio a tornare al risultato "a" senza dover ricaricare la pagina??????
<PANDREA87> impossibile?
<PANDREA87> cercherò di limitare le frasi del tipo "krabador ci sei?"
<PANDREA87> ciao a tutti! :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-30
<mikunos> buongiorno
<tork> Salve, sto cercando di installare la stampante epson wf-2530 su linux ubuntu 16.04 lts, sto seguendo una guida del forum ma son in un punto dove mi chiede di esaminare il file di log posto in /var/log/cups, vorrei sapere come faccio?
<glpiana> tork, in /var/log/cups trovi vari file. se devi esaminare un errore dovrai aprire error_log
<tork> ok grazie
<tork> mi di ce comando nn trovato?
<glpiana> tork, e che comando hai dato?
<tork> error_log
<glpiana> tork, non è un comando, è il nome di un file
<tork> ops
<marcofe> tork: vim error_log
<tork> e poi che faccio?
<glpiana> marcofe, vim? qualcosa di più difficile da usare no? :)
<glpiana> tork, con cat /var/log/cups/error_log      vedi il contenuto del file error_log.
<glpiana> tork, perchè tu debba leggerne il contenuto per noi è ancora un mistero, visto che non hai esposto la questione
<tork> ok
<tork> allora sto seguendo una guida
<tork> per installare la stampante
<tork> sul forum di linux
<tork> https://thepb.in/p/g5hPvn82KRBcr
<tork> sono arrivato qui e nn so più che fare
<tork> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=611432&p=4885175&hilit=epson+wf+2530#p4885175
<tork> http://localhost:631/printers/maxdony
<tork> https://thepb.in/p/xGhmpKKmQABHM
<tork> questo è quello che ho scritto sul terminale
<glpiana> tork, beh, sei andato in localhost:631 sul browser? hi seguito le istruzioni di quella guida per provare a stampare?
<tork> si ma mi da filter failed
<glpiana> tork, ok, la guida procede dicendo di sare il comando: cat /var/log/cups/errors_log | grep "error "
<tork> sul terminale?
<glpiana> certo
<tork> ma nn me lo prende
<tork> https://thepb.in/p/xGhmpKKBVN8SM
<tork> sn qui
<glpiana> tork, premi ctrl+c così ti ridà il prompt, e poi dai il comando
<tork> ok grazie
<tork> mi dice nn esiste
<glpiana> tork, hai ragione, ho messo una s di troppo
<glpiana> o meglio, l'ha fatto quello della guida: cat /var/log/cups/error_log | grep "error "
<tork> ah
<tork> ok
<tork> https://thepb.in/p/Rghnw88Jo9qfz
<tork> è quasi infinito
<tork> fa impressione
<tork> nn cè l errpre che mi dice la guida
<tork> "errore"
<glpiana> ho visto. se vai su localhost:631 vedi la stampante?
<tork> si
<tork> ti faccio uno screen?
<glpiana> !image | tork
<ubot-it> tork: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tork> http://prnt.sc/co38e7
<tork> vi serve qualcosaltro?
<glpiana> tork, da dove hai preso i driver?
<tork> da epson
<tork> lo dice anche la guida se vuoi di linko il sito?
<glpiana> tork, quindi da openprinting, non dal sito della espon?
<glpiana> *epson
<tork> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<tork> questo
<tork> è epson?
<glpiana> tork, sì. come si chiama (nome completo) il file che hai scaricato?
<tork> asp
<tork> epson-printer-utility_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<glpiana> tork, hai la 64 bit?
<tork> si
<glpiana> tork, c'è roba più aggiornata, spe che ti do il link
<tork> ah si ho visto
<glpiana> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=51061&DSCCHK=5eea3b543232dd35eaf08f2e3d607de017d5b46d
<tork> epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.8-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<tork> ho installato questo
<tork> ma devo rifare tutto da capo
<glpiana> no, se hai installato quello non devi fare nulla
<glpiana> tork, nel terminale: sudo service cups stop
<tork> ok
<glpiana> tork, poi: sudo service cups start
<tork> fatto
<glpiana> tork, poi nel browser: localhost:631   e clicchi su administration e poi su manage printers. rimuovi la stampante presente
<tork> asp
<glpiana> tork, quindi ne aggiungi una nuova. dovrebbe vederla collegata e proporti il dirver raccomandato
<tork> ti link l'immagine perchè mi sn bloccato asp
<tork> http://prnt.sc/co3fzc
<tork> come faccio a rimuoverla
<glpiana> tork, selezionale, una per volta, vai sul menu administratione e una delle voci è delete printer
<tork> ok
<tork> http://prnt.sc/co3h9m
<tork> ecco sn qui
<glpiana> tork, seleziona la tua e procedi
<tork> http://prnt.sc/co3hp3
<tork> continuo o faccio delle modifiche?
<glpiana> tork, continua
<tork> ok
<tork> provo a stampare
<tork> niente
<tork> mi dice filter failed
<tork> http://prnt.sc/co3mru ecco qua
<glpiana> niente da fare allora
<tork> cosa faccio
<tork> devo cercare l'errore nel terminale?
<glpiana> tork, prova a madnare in stampa una pagina di prova dal menu maintenance
<tork> niente
<tork> mi dice: stopped filter failed
<glpiana> tork, ora da terminale: cat /var/log/cups/error_log | grep "error "
<tork> https://thepb.in/p/nZhl4QppNkqiY
<glpiana> tork, nulla di fatto. non saprei cosa altro farti provare
<tork> de è un casino
<tork> nn lo so nemmeno io
<ExPBoy> tork, posso sapere che stampante è?
<tork> epson wf-2530
<ExPBoy> tork, naturalmente hai installato i suoi driver?
<tork> si
<ExPBoy> e dove li hai presi?
<tork> dal sito della epson
<tork> asp te lo linko
<ExPBoy> si lo conosco
<tork> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<tork> ok
<tork> ho scaricato quello più aggiornato
<tork> generic driver
<ExPBoy> io fossi in te proverei questo:   https://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=209709&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<tork> asp
<tork> provo
<ExPBoy> ora devo andare provaci
<tork> ok grazie
<glpiana> a me pare quello che già ha scaricato
<tork> infatti
<tork> cmq ora devo andare ci riprovo domattina sono a casa di mio padre cerco di sistemarli tutto
<tork> rientro domattina e ci riprovo
<tork> grazie per ora molto gentili tutti
<tork> ciao buona giornata
<Creiv93> Ciao
<Creiv93> scusa il disturbo, questa e` una chat d'assistenza?
<glpiana> !topic | Creiv93
<ubot-it> Creiv93: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Creiv93> c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi con un problema tecnico?
<glpiana> esponilo, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Creiv93> grazie, ho un trasformabile (Chuwi Hi 12) su cui ho installato ubuntu, funziona tutto tranne bluetooth, audio e stato della batteria. vorrei richiedere aiuto su quest ultima. Non mi vede proprio la batteria
<evga> Salve, vorrei creare un file criptato al cui interno mettere altri file ... ho letto che truecrypt è obsoleto, qualcuno conosce un altro programma che sia possibilmente cross platform ?
<Carlin0> perchè è obsoleto truecrypt ?
<evga> Nel sito c'è scritto che non è più sviluppato e potrebbe contenere falle di sicurezza
<evga> WARNING: Using TrueCrypt is not secure as it may contain unfixed security issues.
<evga> questo c'è scritto ....
<krabador> e questo warning ti dice "è obsoleto"?
<evga> vabbè...
<_BlueLink_> salve avrei bisogno di una mano
<Carlin0> !chiedi | _BlueLink_
<ubot-it> _BlueLink_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<_BlueLink_> sto usando la versione di ubuntu 16.04.1 e volevo che il programma Remmina si avviasse automaticamente all'avvio del sistema operativo, ho letto e seguito le guide sul forum ma non funziona potete darmi una mano?
<krabador> _BlueLink_: che cosa hai fatto ?
<_BlueLink_> ho seguito questa guida: "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico"
<_BlueLink_> e anche questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=556814
<Carlin0> _BlueLink_, se scrivi nel terminale remmina si avvia ?
<Carlin0> se si mettilo in crontab con la seguente stringa
<Carlin0> @reboot /usr/bin/remmina >/dev/null 2>&1
<Carlin0> devo andare , Baiz
<_BlueLink_> si si avvia se lo scrivo sul terminale
<_BlueLink_> non ho capito come metterlo in crontab
<MasterRick96> qualcuno è online?
<krabador> !chiedi | MasterRick96
<ubot-it> MasterRick96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DiegoC> Buongiorno a tutti, vi prego aiutatemi con un problema che non riesco proprio a risolvere
<DiegoC> ho installato ubuntusul mio portatile ma non mi trova la batteria e quindi non me la segna
<krabador> DiegoC: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> DiegoC: cat /proc/acpi/battery/bat0/info | pastebinit
<utenteubuntu> Salve
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<utenteubuntu> !ok
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ok'
<utenteubuntu> Allora, quando provo a scaricare un'applicazione dal ubuntu store non me lo scarica
<utenteubuntu> Io metto la password ma non va!
<utenteubuntu> Cosa facio?
<utenteubuntu> faccio*
<krabador> utenteubuntu: chiudi ubuntu software
<utenteubuntu> Fatto
<krabador> utenteubuntu: apri il terminale
<utenteubuntu> OK
<utenteubuntu> ora?
<krabador> e connettiti qui dal PC
<utenteubuntu> come faccio?
<krabador> e non tal cell/tablet
<utenteubuntu> come faccio?
<krabador> come hai fatto adesso, solo dal px
<krabador> pc
<utenteubuntu> ah ma io sono da pc
<utenteubuntu> sono da portatile
<utenteubuntu> ci sei?
<utenteubuntu> raga mi aiutate?...
<utenteubuntu> ......
<utenteubuntu> allora quando io scarico qualcosa dal ubuntu software non me la scarica come faccio???
<utenteubuntu> qualcuno mi risponde?
<utenteubuntu> ei
<utenteubuntu> qualche moderatore?
<utenteubuntu> dai
<utenteubuntu> dai
<DiegoC> scusa mi ero assentato, ho scritto la riga  cat /proc/acpi/battery/bat0/info | pastebinit  ma mi dice No such file or directory
<utenteubuntu> ok
<utenteubuntu> qualcuno online?
<utenteubuntu> che mi da supporto
<utenteubuntu> ?
<utenteubuntu> diegoc sei un moderatore?
<DiegoC> no
<DiegoC> stavo chiendendo supporto
<DiegoC> chiedendo
<utenteubuntu> eh anche io
<utenteubuntu> c'è qualcuno?!??
<DiegoC> bhe se chiedi cosi' insistentemente non penso che qualcuno ti risponda
<utenteubuntu> ok...
<utenteubuntu> comunque, quando provo a scaricare un'applicazione dal ubuntu software dice che l'ha installata ma non è vero, non me la ritrovo
<utenteubuntu> e non la installa
<DiegoC> prova ad andare in OPT
<utenteubuntu> cosa è OPT?
<DiegoC> una cartella
<DiegoC> forse te li mette li'
<utenteubuntu> no....
<utenteubuntu> joshua sei un amministartore?
<DiegoC> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema della batteria?
<utenteubuntu> va bene, non rispondete mai alle risposte degli utenti, propio bellissimo posto dove chiedere supporto io sto registrando e questo finirà su youtube. Addio utenti di ubuntu, io ritorno con il mio mac ;)
<utenteubuntu> bannatemi pure
<utenteubuntu> tanto
<utenteubuntu> bye è stato bello ! ;D
<patc> sera
<patc> I have windows 10 installed on my ssd, I have another sata hd with two partition that I only use for storage. I`ve formatted one the two partition on the HD and I installed xubuntu on it making one partition for swap, one for / and one for /home. When I restarted the system with no USB drive I got the error reboot and select proper boot media etc.
<patc> I ve tryed to change boot priorities with no results. I can only boot from the usb drive. I m thinking about formatting the xubuntu partition, can i fix the issue without doing it? if not, what should i do to install xubuntu successfully?
<Carlin0> !english | patc
<ubot-it> patc: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Dom76> Mi serve un aiuto x l'installazione di ubuntu. Ho windows 10. Ho scaricato ubuntu, ma me lo scarica come rar. Che devo fare?
<Carlin0> Dom76, non è rar è iso
<Carlin0> Dom76, vedi l'icona come fosse *.rar ma è *.iso
<Carlin0> Dom76, devi masterizzare su dvd  segui la guida
<Carlin0> !iso | Dom76
<ubot-it> Dom76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> !installazione | Dom76
<ubot-it> Dom76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Dom76> ok grazie
<Carlin0> Dom76, om hai uefi ?
<Carlin0> in caso si leggi pure questa
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<patc> una comanda ma se ho windows 10 con UEFI ma voglio installare ubuntu non su una partizione ma su un disco, devo comunque seguire la guida?
<patc> domanda* e qualche ma in meno XD
<Carlin0> patc, se vuoi scegliere dove installare quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli "altro" e poi gli inserisci la destinazione manualmente
<patc> gia fatto ma mi ha rotto tutto quando, ho dovuto ricostruire il mbr di windows con ms-sys dalla live usb
<patc> in realta se controllo le partizioni di windows la prima e' system reserved ma non EFI
<Carlin0> patc, con uefi il mbr non viene toccato
<patc> infatti mi sa che non e' uefi a sto punto, ma non capisco perche mi ha toccato il mbr se allora ho istallato su un altro disco
<patc> sul pc ho l ssd con installato windows, e l hd sata con due partizioni storage ntfs, ne ho formattata una e ci ho messo ubuntu al riavvio non andava piu nessuna solo la live usb
<Carlin0> se non è uefi il grub sul MBR del primo disco ci va per forza
<patc> ah male, ecco perche`, ma cosa posso fare allora?installare il grub in una partizione sull hd?
<Carlin0> se vuoi che uubntu si avvii deve installare il grub sul MBR
<patc> dove ho sbagliato? quando mi ha riconosciuto i dischi e l installazione di windows io ho selezionato manuale
<patc> e ho configurato nel free space dell HD una partizione swap una mount una home
<atos> sera, sto cercando di formattare una pennina con gparted ma non viene letta dal programma . quando la inserisco nel pc viene letta normalmente ( è una pennina creata con unebootin con ubuntu)
<porpora> quando accendo o spengo il pc compare questa scritta: /dev/sda2: clean, 282976/30236672 files, 375399/128944128 blocks
<Carlin0> porpora, è un controllo che fsck fa sulla partizione
<porpora> cosa significa?
<Carlin0> porpora, mi sembra di aver scritto in italiano , cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<porpora> fsck, questo non è italiano
<porpora> sbaglio?
<Carlin0> è un programma che effettua controlli sulla partizione
<Carlin0> !info fsck
<ubot-it> Package fsck does not exist in xenial
<porpora> Ma prima di assumervi vi fanno il controllo a chi è più acido?
<Carlin0> ciao porpora
<porpora> ciao
<kname> ciao ragazzi avrei un problema velo espongo dopo che il pc và in pausa il puntatore del mause dopo che metto la password
<kname> non si vede più
<kname> grazie in anticipo
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-01
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  durante i soliti aggiornamenti  mi ha dato  un messaggio  come  posso  farvelo vedere
<f843d0> !ciao | Rebarbaro91
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !paste | Rebarbaro91
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rebarbaro91> ok
<Lucrezia> Ciao! Premettendo che non sono molto pratica nella cosa, ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su macchina virtuale. Quando faccio partire la macchina virtuale, mi appare che sta caricando ubuntu 16.04 e quando ha finito compare una schermata colorata con caratteri strani
<Lucrezia> Sapete come posso risolvere il problema?
<f843d0> Lucrezia: qui si dà assistenza solo per installazioni fisiche. Puoi provare...
<f843d0> !chat | Lucrezia
<ubot-it> Lucrezia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vittorio> buon giorno
<f843d0> !ciao | vittorio
<ubot-it> vittorio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vittorio> grazie
<vittorio> boot
<vittorio> ho un problema
<cristian_c> uhm
<sedit> ciao a tutti, devo inserire una scritta nel grub, praticamente premo e modifico poi f10 ma alriavvio non la trovo salvata
<f843d0> !ciao | sedit
<ubot-it> sedit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | sedit
<ubot-it> sedit: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<sunday> buon giorno posso fare una domanda
<f843d0> !ciao | sunday
<ubot-it> sunday: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !chiedi | sunday
<ubot-it> sunday: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> puoi chiedere supporto ubuntu , che non accoglie completamente il significato di "poter fare una domanda " , attento .
<sunday> ok ciao
<sunday> chiedo supporto ubuntu
<krabador> molto bene
<sunday> ho un problema con il puntatore del mause
<sunday> dopo che il pc rimane fermo un po mi chiede di mettere la password e qui tutto ok
<f843d0> !dettagli | sunday
<ubot-it> sunday: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<sunday> pero poi il mause non si vede il puntatore
<sunday> ok xubuntu 14.10 pentium 4 3.0 ghz 2 gb di ram
<f843d0> sunday: 14.10 è fuori supporto
<sunday> ah
<krabador> sunday: premi ctri alt f1 , e subito dopo ctrl alt f7
<krabador> e si
<krabador> 14.10 è fuori supporto ufficiale , non è più aggiornata
<sunday> ctri?
<krabador> ctrl
<Creiv> Ciao a tutti, scusa il disturbo ma avrei un problema di risoluzione
<f843d0> !ciao | Creiv
<ubot-it> Creiv: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | Creiv
<ubot-it> Creiv: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> ovvero?
<Creiv> ho ubuntu sul mio portatile che ha lo schermo in 2k #;2, in hdmi attacco un ulteriore schermo FHD in 21:9
<Creiv> tutto funziona bene, tranne che ho abbassato la risoluzione dello schermo 3:2 a FHD
<Creiv> e ora vedo tutto bene tranne android studio che rimane enorme
<Creiv> ovvero rimane come se fosse per la risoluzione 2k
<Creiv> sapete come risolvere?
<krabador> se lo chiudi e riapri cosa fa?
<Creiv> rimane sempre uguale
<Creiv> è strano perchè tutti gli altri software si vedono bene
<krabador> sia prima che dopo?
<Creiv> si
<Creiv> il problema è sicuramente android studio che rimane per la risoluzione 2k
<Haleia> Ciao a tutti, sono una principiante di ubuntu; vi esplico il mio problema: é da sta mattina che provo ad installare la stampante hp ma nonostante vari passaggi sul terminale per installare il driver hplip e dando i permessi la stampante in questione risulta abilitata ma INATTIVA
<Creiv> ma non so proprio come cambiare questo dato per farlo in FHD
<Haleia> cosa devo fare?
<sunday> ciao scusate mi si e bloccato tutto ho riavviato
<sunday> krabador
<f843d0> Haleia: specificare la versione di ubuntu, il modello della stampante è un buon inizio
<krabador> Creiv: fa una prova, andando nella gestione monitor, dopo il cambio di risoluzione
<Haleia> 16.04.1 la versione
<krabador> Creiv: disabilita il monitor, riabilitalo
<Haleia> HP Deskjet 3050A
<Haleia> la stampante
<krabador> Creiv: e riapri il software in questione
<Creiv> ok ora provo di nuovo, l'avevo fatto prima non era cambiato nulla
<krabador> sunday: quando scompare il puntatore , premi i tasti che ti ho detto
<Creiv> ancora nulla
<sunday> e bo mi ricordo solo ctrl alt e f1
<Creiv> rimane sempre tutto troppo grande su AS
<krabador> sunday: in tutto questo , sei invitato a passare ad una versione supportata di ubuntu , sia per la tua sicurezza/stabilità , sia per ricevere supporto qui
<Creiv> sicuramente è AS che legge i DPI spagliati dello schermo
<f843d0> Haleia: scrivi pure qui in canale
<krabador> Creiv: già
<Creiv> e vede ancora il 2k, non c'é qualche file che posso modificare?
<sunday> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<sunday> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<sunday> cmq ho ubuntu 14.04.5 lts mi sono sbagliato
<krabador> Creiv: chiedilo ai dev di quel software
<Haleia> f843d0: il canale ?
<Creiv> eh la google non risponde molto facilmente ahah
<f843d0> Haleia: questa collezione di scambi di informazione viene comunemente definita "canale IRC"
<clobrano> Creiv: sono solo i font ad essere troppo grandi o anche la grafica? Tipo le icone della toolbar?
<krabador> !chat | Creiv parlando con qualcuno che lo usa
<ubot-it> Creiv parlando con qualcuno che lo usa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Creiv> tutto anche la grafica
<Haleia> f843d0: scusa ho letto male, non so se hai letto ma ho scritto che ho una versione 16.04.1 di ubuntu e una stampante hp deskjet 3055A
<krabador> ecco Creiv , con clobrano andate nell'altro canale
<Creiv> eh ma qui è proprio un problema di ubuntu no?
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Creiv: no
<Creiv> il software ha colpa ma solo in parte
<Haleia> f843d0: ok grazie ora provo
<Creiv> va bene allora vado nell´altra chat, grazie a tutti e buona giornata :D
<clobrano> krabrador: nessun problema
<CrDc> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno qui si intende di Android Studio?
<Haleia> f843d0: pacchetto installato, qualche altro passaggio da fare o provo a farla funzionare?
<f843d0> CrDc: aka Creiv, sei entrato nel canale errato, sei nuovamente in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !chat | CrDc
<ubot-it> CrDc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CrDc> DHO!!
<CrDc> ci riprovo
<f843d0> Haleia: dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<krabador> Haleia, dove hai preso hplip ?
<f843d0> Esatto, esiste anche nei repository. Volevo esattamente vedere la versione per cominciare
<Haleia> f843d0: dal terminale, visto da un tutorial. Comunque é uscito questo : "http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259808/
<Haleia> "
<krabador> Haleia, da un tutorial ?
<krabador> Haleia, posso farti una domanda?
<Haleia> krabador: ho detto qualcosa di male? :D
<krabador> Haleia, posso farti una domanda?
<Haleia> krabador: dimmi
<krabador> Scarichi ed installi un sistema operativo, con documentazione ufficiale in italiano , inglese , e tante altre lingue
<krabador> e cerchi soluzioni "nei tutorial" ?
<Haleia> krabador: non ho preso hplip da un tutorial. Ho semplicemente visto da un tutorial dei passaggi utili sul terminale per scaricare ed installare hplip. Comando iniziale era: "sudo apt-get install hplip-gui "
<krabador> non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
<Haleia> krabador: si perché l'ultima volta che ho installato hplip dal sito mi si é impallato il pc e non si é più riacceso. Ma il terminale non é più sicuro dei siti?
<krabador> continui a non rispondere alla mia domanda, ma l'hai capita?
<Haleia> krabador: io credo che non ci siamo capiti... non ho installato niente io. Ho solo visto questo tutorial : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0r1awenSug
<Haleia> krabador: e seguito ciò che viene mostrato
<krabador> Haleia, esatto, ti ho fatto una domanda che non hai capito
<krabador> te la ripongo
<f843d0> Haleia: continui a non afferrare la domanda. Inoltre, controlla il /topic. Non si postano riferimenti esterni alla documentazione officiale di Ubuntu in questo canale.
<krabador> Scarichi ed installi un sistema operativo, con documentazione ufficiale in italiano , inglese , e tante altre lingue , e cerchi soluzioni "nei tutorial" ?
<Haleia> krabador: ah scusate non me ne ero accorta che non potevo postare link
<Haleia> f843d0: cosa ci devo fare con quel link?
<f843d0> Haleia: no, leggi meglio, con attenzione: "Non si postano riferimenti esterni alla documentazione officiale di Ubuntu in questo canale"
<f843d0> Haleia: il link ha permesso a noi di vedere il risultato del comando
<f843d0> Haleia: nella fattispecie, i pacchetti installati relativi ad hplip
<Haleia> f843d0: ok. ma ora?
<f843d0> Haleia: come è collegata la stampante? USB o ethernet?
<Haleia> f843d0: usb
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<Haleia> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259852/
<f843d0> Haleia: apri un browser e naviga verso l'indirizzo: 127.0.0.1:631
<f843d0> Haleia: dovresti vedere l'interfaccia di cups
<Haleia> f843d0 krabador: ahhaah scusate invece di "sistema operativo" leggevo un'altra cosa. E' da sta mattina che sono sul terminale e non sono assolutamente abituata. Siate magnanimi :D
<Haleia> f843d0 krabador: ma se sono qui ( da principiante ) é perché ho pensato che fosse la cosa migliore
<Haleia> invece del tutorial
<f843d0> Haleia: e infatti era la cosa migliore, ma anche _prima_ di girare per tutorial e blogs
<Haleia> perdonata?
<f843d0> Haleia: _soprattutto_ prima
<f843d0> Perchè ti avremmo detto...
<Haleia> si ok...niente sono proprio imperdonabile ahhah
<f843d0> !stampante | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<f843d0> Haleia: in cui avresti la comoda voce hp... che ti avrebbe suggerito l'installazione di quel pacchetto.
<Haleia> no no attenzione. Ero andata anche sulla guida wiki
<Haleia> ma non capivo. oltretutto ho letto dal terminale che non ho ubuntu in "GNOME"
<Haleia> vabbè dai. Continuo a seguire le tue indicazioni
<f843d0> Haleia: ti ho indicato un indirizzo del browser. Hai accesso a cups?
<Haleia> mi dice che é impossibile raggiungere il sito
<f843d0> Haleia: dpkg -l | grep -i cups | pastebinit
<Haleia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259911/
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo netstat -nap | grep 631 | pastebinit
<Haleia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259922/
<f843d0> Haleia: dpkg -l | grep firefox | pastebinit
<Haleia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23259929/
<f843d0> Haleia: firefox 127.0.0.1:631 &
<Haleia> f843d0: devo seguire questi passaggi?  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html
<f843d0> Haleia: si è aperto cups?
<Haleia> si
<f843d0> Haleia: ora si deve controllare quali stampanti sono configurate. Se la tua stampante non figura, va aggiunta.
<f843d0> Haleia: nella tab Printers, dovresti avere Manage Printers
<f843d0> Haleia: la tua stampante è in circolo nella logica del server cups? (la vedi? E' nella lista?)
<Haleia> f843d0: intendi in applicazioni? Perché se intendi lì e la stampante risulta come riconosciuta solo che se vado in proprietà risulta inattiva. ma in realtà é abilitata
<f843d0> 14:49:31< f843d0> Haleia: nella tab Printers, dovresti avere Manage Printers
<Haleia> f843d0: abilitata ma inattiva
<f843d0> Haleia: sto parlando dell'interfaccia web-based di cups
<f843d0> !image | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<f843d0> Haleia: gentilmente, mostraci la prova di questa "Abilitata ma inattiva"
<Haleia> :/
<Haleia> f843d0: ho messo lo screenshot
<Haleia> http://imgur.com/a/NY6Sn
<f843d0> 14:51:41< f843d0> Haleia: sto parlando dell'interfaccia web-based di cups
<f843d0> Haleia: leggi i messaggi sopra, e fornisci lo screenshot di quanto richiesto
<Haleia> f843d0: ah scusa
<Haleia> messa
<Aletano82> Ciao a tutti!! :)
<f843d0> !ciao | Aletano82
<ubot-it> Aletano82: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Aletano82> sto cercando di far funzionare il tasto per il wifi del HP pavillon portatile, qualcuno sa come si fa?
<f843d0> Aletano82: di che modello esatto si parla? Quale versione di Ubuntu?
<Aletano82> HP pavilion dv8000. Ho Lubuntu 16.04
<Haleia> f843d0: aspetto
<f843d0> Aletano82: cosa intendi per "far funzionare il tasto per il wifi"?
<f843d0> Haleia: anche io. Aspetto lo screenshot dell'interfaccia di cups in Manage Printers, come indicato sopra
<Haleia> l'ho messo da 4 minuti già :D
<f843d0> Haleia: no, quello screenshot non cattura una schermata del browser di cups
<Haleia> https://imgur.com/a/OGKO4
<Aletano82> ho un tasto in alto alla tastiera che mi attiva e disattiva il wifi ma non mi funziona, quindi per la rete sono costretto ad usare il cavo..
<Haleia> f843d0: https://imgur.com/a/OGKO4
<f843d0> Haleia: accedi alle entries ed elimina le due Stampanti configurate. Al termine, posta lo screenshot di Manage Printers, dovrà essere vuoto.
<Nikita> salve a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | Nikita
<ubot-it> Nikita: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nikita> ho una domanda da neofita
<f843d0> Aletano82: è un "Tasto Fn", o tasto dedicato?
<Nikita> posso?
<f843d0> !chiedi | Nikita
<ubot-it> Nikita: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aletano82> è un tasto dedicato.
<Haleia> haahahahah mi fa ammazzare questa chat
<Guest85321> ok...grazie: sto scaricando xubuntu per una installazione su un notebook datato. La versione che sto scaricando è partente se lo masterizzo su un dvd? diversamente è partente se lo lancio dall'interno di windows? grazie
<Haleia> f843d0: per "entries" cosa intendi? Perfavore un linguaggio meno tecnico, non sono esperta :/
<f843d0> !iso | Guest85321
<ubot-it> Guest85321: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<f843d0> Haleia: le due voci che listano le stampanti. Devono sparire.
<Guest85321> grazie e buon lavoro
<f843d0> Haleia: gradirei non vedere Deskjet_3050A_J611 e HP-Deskjet-3050A-J611-series
<f843d0> Guest85321: sehr gerne
<Aletano82> f843d0:
<Aletano82> ti serrvono altre info?
<f843d0> Aletano82: sto cercando informazioni riguardanti il tuo problema, this may take some time, please wait :)
<Haleia> f843d0: ora non ci sono più, c'è scritto "no printers"
<Aletano82> ahahahah!! ok, thanks!! :)
<Haleia> f843d0: ma devo fare lo screenshot anche di questa pagina ora?
<f843d0> Haleia: si, grazie, ci togliamo ogni dubbio
<Haleia> f843d0: finirò entro le 16? ma poi ti devo fare un bonifico? ;P :D
<Haleia> f843d0: https://imgur.com/a/yfPLt
<f843d0> Haleia: torna in Printers di cups, e dai Add Printers, adesso. Della schermata che si propone, screenshot.
<f843d0> Aletano82: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Aletano82: sudo rfkill list all | pastebinit
<linux_> davidr
<Haleia> f643d0: mi richiede nome utente e password
<f843d0> !tab | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Haleia> f843d0: mi richiede nome utente e password
<f843d0> Haleia: inserisci le credenziali del tuo utente
<f843d0> Haleia: quello che usi normalmente per operare il login intendo
<linux_> linguaggio c che programma uso
<f843d0> linux_: gcc
<f843d0> |chat | linux_
<f843d0> !chat | linux_
<ubot-it> linux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linux_> ok
<linux_> ok
<f843d0> Aletano82: scrivi pure qui in chat
<f843d0> Aletano82: non devi riavviare dopo i comandi che hai dato. L'ultimo avrebbe dovuto restituire un link come risposta. Incolla qui in canale tale link.
<Aletano82> okok...
<Aletano82> https://thepb.in/p/BghPx3QkZLxUY
<f843d0> Aletano82: ho chiesto pastebinit
<f843d0> Aletano82: potevi semplicemente riportare "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto" :)
<f843d0> Aletano82: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Aletano82> c'è qualcuno?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | Aletano82
<ubot-it> Aletano82: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> Aletano82, tutti quelli che vedi a destra.
<Haleia> f843d0: non funziona più il sito :(
<f843d0> Haleia: quale sito?
<Haleia> di cups
<f843d0> Haleia: riavvia e riprova
<Carlin0> localhost:631
<Haleia> f843d0: cosa?
<f843d0> Haleia: riavvia il computer, e riprova
<f843d0> Aletano82: come specificato prima, scrivi pure qui in canale
<Aletano82> non mi funzionava + nulla :(
<Aletano82> f843d0: i comandi che ti avevo mandato prima andavano bene?
<f843d0> Aletano82: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Aletano82> va bene se faccio copia e incolla?
<f843d0> Aletano82: del link che restituisce il risultato, si
<krabador> Aletano82, se non lo fai, stiamo qui fino al 2018
<Haleia> f843d0: eccomi puoi ridarmi il link del cups perfavore?
<f843d0> 14:42:11< f843d0> Haleia: firefox 127.0.0.1:631 &
<Carlin0> Haleia, hai riavviato ?
<f843d0> Haleia: per tua informazione...
<f843d0> !logs | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> hanno mezz'ora circa di tempo
<Aletano82> https://thepb.in/p/48hYZGXjN4NsR
<Aletano82> spero sia giusto :/
<krabador> Aletano82, prendi per il culo?
<krabador> fai un paste di un link pastebin ?
<krabador> Aletano82, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Aletano82> sono nuovo...abbi pazienza
<Haleia> f843d0: ho riavviato
<Haleia> krabador: scusa... posso chiederti perché sei così aggressivo con i nuovi?
<Aletano82> penso sia solo maleducazione.
<krabador> Haleia, no
<krabador> Aletano82, il risultato dei comandi ?
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260287/
<Haleia> Aletano82: anche con me prima...é tutto normale
<Carlin0> siete maleducati ad aiutarli
<Carlin0> vedi un po
<krabador> Haleia, questo canale ha il log, e tutti possono verificare che non è assolutamente vero quello che stai dicendo. Quindi, per decenza di questa risorsa, concentrati ad osservarne le linee guida
<krabador> Haleia, se hai problemi a seguirle, chiedi pure.
<Haleia> Carlin0: io prima mi sono "azzardata" a dire che avevo visto un tutorial e sembrava avessi commesso un crimine da galera
<krabador> !chat | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Haleia, per le controversie, segui le linee guida, il log di questo canale non è adibito alle interpretazioni di cio' che non hai afferrato .
<krabador> Aletano82, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<Dario> Salve
<f843d0> Haleia: e comunque, ti ho fornito il comando per riaprire cups e provare ad aggiungere la stampante passo passo
<f843d0> 16:03:27< f843d0> 14:42:11< f843d0> Haleia: firefox 127.0.0.1:631 &
<f843d0> !ciao | Dario
<ubot-it> Dario: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Haleia> krabador: ho afferrato male. Ma ciò che mi è stato detto mi é arrivato male. Comunque non fa niente era solo per dare un feedback. Lo comunicherò altrove come mi hai suggerito
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260317/
<Haleia> f843d0: ti ringrazio provo a farlo subito scusa ma mi sono distratta un attimo...
<krabador> Aletano82, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Dario> Ragazzi, è da parecchio che cerco di installare ubuntu sul mio computer. Acer
<Dario> Purtroppo non mi da la possibilitàà di accedere al bios
<Dario> ho provato in tutti modi possibili ma niente
<krabador> Dario, controlla nella documentazione di questo notebook acer
<f843d0> Dario: consulta il manuale del portatile; ogni sistema ha varianti e non esiste soluzione univoca
<krabador> Dario, consulta un centro assistenza autorizzato , nell'ottica che dopo aver consultato la documentazione ed aver fatto tutti i passi indicati, continui a non accedere
<krabador> li potranno spiegarti se si tratta di un problema hardware.
<Haleia> f843d0: nulla non funziona più. basta mi sa che ci rinuncio
<Dario> Hanno detto che dovrei portarlo in assistenza, però dovrei spendere sui 50 euro
<f843d0> Haleia: la scelta è tua. Altrimenti, sudo netstat -nap | grep 631 | pastebinit
<Dario> e non penso convenga
<f843d0> !chat | Dario
<ubot-it> Dario: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Dario, quindi deve essere un problema di questo canale?
<Dario> Ho chiesto qui pen
<Dario> perchè pensavo esistessi un modo alternativo
<Dario> per questo ho chiesto a questo canale
<f843d0> 16:18:48< f843d0> Dario: consulta il manuale del portatile; ogni sistema ha varianti e non esiste soluzione univoca
<krabador> Dario, questa risorsa è ufficialmente creata come canale di assistenza tecnica esclusiva al sistema operativo
<krabador> Dario, non ci occupiamo di hardware
<cristian_c> Dario: l'assistenza per riparazione pc non è uno degli scopi di questo canale
<Dario> Ah ok perfetto. Grazie mille per laa risposta rapida
<krabador> de nada
<f843d0> sehr gerne
<Dario> A presto!
<Haleia> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260336/
<f843d0> Haleia: firefox 127.0.0.1:631 &
<f843d0> Haleia: il servizio è in ascolto sulla porta 631, e deve funzionare. Controlla di copiare correttamente il comando
<Aletano82> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Aletano82>  Soft blocked: no
<Aletano82>  Hard blocked: yes
<Haleia> f843d0: mi dà errore di caricamento :(
<krabador> Aletano82, ok che sei nuovo, ma il link pastebin , lo puoi incollare?
<krabador> Aletano82, link , che come hai potuto vedere, è risultante dal comando, mandato come indicato.
<Aletano82> incollo solo "pastebin"?
<Haleia> f843d0: da quando ho provato ad andare sull'ultimo comando che mi avevi detto sulla piattaforma web di cups
<krabador> Aletano82, sai cos'è un link
<krabador> Aletano82, ^
<krabador> Aletano82, un indirizzo web
<krabador> Aletano82, sai cos'è copia/incolla ?
<krabador> rispondi con calma,
<f843d0> Haleia: systemctl status cups | pastebinit
<Haleia> f843d0: ma ora non ricordo qual era
<Haleia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260345/
<Haleia> [1]+  Completato              firefox 127.0.0.1:631
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260346/
<Aletano82> mi da questo link ...
<Aletano82> è  giusto?
<krabador> ed un pulsante fisico della wireless, non ce l'hai=
<krabador> ?
<f843d0> Haleia: systemctl stop cups && systemctl start cups && sleep 20 && systemctl status cups
<Haleia> ??
<Aletano82> si ce lho ma non funziona..
<krabador> Aletano82, rfkill unblock all
<Haleia> f843d0: cioè? sono comandi da terminale?
<krabador> Aletano82, rfkill list | pastebinit
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo systemctl stop cups && sudo systemctl start cups && sleep 20 && sudo systemctl status cups
<krabador> f843d0, mantieni la calma, che poi ti accusano di maltrattamenti
<f843d0> Haleia: è un comando unico, copia e incolla in un terminale
<Haleia> ok
<krabador> Aletano82, incolla il risultato solo del secondo
<Haleia> krabador: f843d0 sa fare bene il suo lavoro
<f843d0> Haleia: e krabador non è da meno, sappilo
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260364/
<krabador> f843d0, non turbare le impressioni di Haleia
<Haleia> f843d0: Job for cups.service canceled.
<krabador> Aletano82, riavvia la macchina accedi a bios, imposta i valori di default
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo systemctl status cups | pastebinit
<krabador> Aletano82, salva, riavvia la macchina , carica ubuntu , apri il terminale e manda  rfkill list | pastebinit
<Aletano82> come faccio a salvare?
<Haleia> f843d0: é un problema di buone maniere e senso di umanità, che non si dovrebbe perdere neanche in un chat di supporto tecnico
<f843d0> !chat | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Aletano82, te lo chiederà il bios. Se non hai la minima idea di come maneggiare il bios, per quello che è stato segnalato, consulta il manuale del notebook
<Haleia> krabador: é inutile che istighi una conversazione non inerente al supporto ubuntu. Segui chi stai seguendo in modo tranquillo non badare a me
<krabador> Haleia, che cosa vuoi da me?
<Haleia> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260378/
<Haleia> krabador: nulla, buon lavoro
<Aletano82> krabador: ci provo, dovrei aver capito... :) grazie!!
<krabador> Haleia, in bocca al lupo anche a te , visto che ti armi e parti ad accusare persone senza aver capito, e lo dimostra il log, cosa ti dicono.
<krabador> fine offtopic.
<f843d0> Haleia: qualcosa si incastra nel servizio di cups. Una soluzione rapida che mi viene in mente, è disinstallare cups e reinstallare. Riporta i risultati dei prossimi comandi, per favore.
<f843d0> !paste | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo apt-get --purge remove cups*          <--- non rispondere Y/S, prima facci vedere l'output del comando, tramite precedente link
<Haleia> f843d0: https://thepb.in/p/y8h6GExxKp1SO
<Haleia> f843d0: domanda prettamente logistica, solo per sapere: quanto tempo ci metterò ancora?
<f843d0> Haleia: dipende da te e dal sistema. Puoi rispondere si e procedere alla rimozione dei pacchetti. La stampante per ora non funziona sicuramente, ma il sistema non dovrebbe essere compromesso
<Haleia> il sistema? :/ oddio no ho finito di far ripartire il computer proprio ieri. Sto capendo male quello che vuoi dire?
<f843d0> Haleia: _il sistema non verrà compromesso_, rispondi si, ma le stampanti sicuro non andranno, sappilo
<Haleia> ok
<Aletano82> krabador: ho fatto tutto ma non funziona cmq
<f843d0> Aletano82: il led è blu o arancione, del wifi?
<Haleia> f843d0: presumo dovrò riniziare tutto daccapo giusto?
<Aletano82> blu
<krabador> Aletano82, sicuro di aver impostato i valori di default del bios?
<Aletano82> si, ho salvato prima di uscire..
<krabador> Aletano82, dammi per favore il modello preciso, che trovi su una targhetta
<krabador> del notebook in questione,
<f843d0> Haleia: non ti preoccupare, l'avvenire è oscuro a tutti noi, ma abbiamo speranze
<Aletano82> HP Pavilion dv8000
<krabador> Aletano82, ed anche sudo lshw | pastebinit
<f843d0> Haleia: rimuovi quei pacchetti e dicci quando sei a posto
<krabador> Aletano82, ok, ma c'è anche un'altro riferimento del modello
<krabador> che devi specificare
<Haleia> f843d0: già fatto, ora? E' solo perché sto provando dalle 10 di mattina...
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260421/
<Aletano82> dv8252eu... puo essere questo?
<f843d0> Haleia: sudo apt-get install cups      <---- facci vedere l'output prima di rispondere, tramite paste
<f843d0> !paste | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Haleia: considera che non sei in chat dalle 10:00 di questa mattina, e che ci sono stati oltre 30 minuti di buio prima. Ma andiamo avanti con il problema che è meglio per tutti noi
<krabador> Aletano82, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Haleia> f843d0: https://thepb.in/p/wjh05Xq0B0Ktv
<krabador> Aletano82, rfkill list | pastebinit
<f843d0> Haleia: rispondi si e installa.
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260443/
<Haleia> f843d0: non ho capito quello che hai detto riguardo ai 30 minuti di buio ma vabbè
<krabador> Aletano82, iwconfig | pastebinit
<f843d0> Haleia: quindi, sudo apt-get install hplip* e installa
<Haleia> f843d0: domanda più importante dato il mio livello da principiante: cosa sto installando? almeno imparo qualcosa..
<f843d0> Haleia: il printer server cups e i driver hp-oriented per le stampanti
<Aletano82> enp6s6    no wireless extensions.
<Aletano82> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Haleia> quando dico Si
<Haleia> Si a cosa
<f843d0> Haleia: dici si al gestore pacchetti di installare pacchetti e dipendenze calcolate dal medesimo
<Haleia> f843d0: no dico.. questo cups cos'è
<Haleia> aaahh ok
<f843d0> 16:53:49< f843d0> Haleia: il printer server cups e i driver hp-oriented per le stampanti
<Haleia> allora vado col si poi con sudo apt-get install hplip giusto?
<f843d0> 16:53:11< f843d0> Haleia: quindi, sudo apt-get install hplip* e installa
<krabador> Aletano82, sempre link, per favore, come mai ogni tanto cambi?
<Haleia> f843d0: allora vado col si poi con sudo apt-get install hplip giusto?
<f843d0> Haleia: si, ma controlla le sintassi, ti manca un *
<f843d0> Haleia: e non sono stelle di Natale
<Haleia> ah
<Haleia> :D
<Aletano82> perchè non mi da il link ma quello che ti ho scritto
<krabador> Aletano82, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Haleia> https://thepb.in/p/Rghnw8MQA3Xuz
<Aletano82> faccio copia ed incolla di " iwconfig | pastebinit" ma non mi da nessun link..
<Haleia> f843d0: vado col sì anche lì=
<Haleia> ?
<f843d0> Haleia: SI
<f843d0> Haleia: scusa il maiuscolo, errore mio
<Haleia> quindi questo gestore pacchetti non ha mai funzionato
<Haleia> in pratica
<f843d0> !chat | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Haleia> :/
<krabador> Aletano82, sudo iwlist enp6s6 scan | pastebinit
<Haleia> f843d0: https://thepb.in/p/k5hYDZKADgwHE
<Haleia> f843d0: cosa ho detto di non inerente? :(
<Aletano82> enp6s6    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Aletano82> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Aletano82> nessun link...
<f843d0> Haleia: firefox 127.0.0.1:631 &
<krabador> Aletano82, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<Haleia> dove lo devo scrivere su firefox o sul terminale?
<f843d0> Haleia: terminale
<Aletano82> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Aletano82> nessun link
<Haleia> nada
<Haleia> connessione non riuscita
<Haleia> niente
<f843d0> Haleia: systemctl status cups | pastebinit
<krabador> Aletano82, sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<Haleia> ma prima ha funzionato ora perché fa così
<Haleia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260499/
<Haleia> [1]+  Completato              firefox 127.0.0.1:631
<Haleia> tocca che riavvio la connessione
<f843d0> Haleia: prova a riavviare il computer
<Aletano82> non succede nulla... devo attendere?
<f843d0> Haleia: se non funziona nemmeno dopo, il sistema è stato compromesso e non ho soluzioni alla mano
<Aletano82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260502/
<krabador> Aletano82, riavvia
<Aletano82> ok grazie
<Haleia> funzioa
<Haleia> funziona
<Haleia> f843d0: ricominciamo da "add printer"?
<f843d0> Haleia: direi proprio di si
<f843d0> Haleia: add printer, e screenshot
<f843d0> !image | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Haleia> f843d0: sudo usermod -aG lpadmin username <- non so bene di quale username e password si parli
<Haleia> devo usare questo comando quindi?
<Haleia> ah ok
<f843d0> Haleia: di che comando parli?
<f843d0> Haleia: per favore, riporta ogni cosa che fai o che pensi sia giusto fare, se questo è il caso
<f843d0> Haleia: non ho mai fatto riferimento a quel comando
<Haleia> ora non funziona l'add printer, nessuna connessione
<Haleia> basta ci rinuncio. non é giornata mi sa
<f843d0> Haleia: non si tratta di giornata o meno
<f843d0> Haleia: l'installazione è chiaramente la stessa a meno di problemi hardware con il disco, e l'operatore esegue azioni che, in merito alla precedente considerazione, ricevono il medesimo deterministico risultato
<Haleia> questo localhost non vuole funzionare
<Haleia> prima funzionava. poi ricordo di essere andata solo indietro quando non sapevo che username e passwod mettere e da lì non ha pià funzionato
<Haleia> é andata così
<f843d0> Haleia: milioni di utenti usano le loro stampanti e le più impensabili periferiche senza alcun problema
<Haleia> f843d0: immagino
<f843d0> Haleia: unitamente a esternazioni come "sudo usermod -aG lpadmin username <- non so bene di quale username e password si parli", ci si pongono dei seri dubbi sulla consistenza dell'installazione e dell'impiego della medesima
<Haleia> f843d0: ma non capisco bene quando mi dici che il sistema é compromesso.
<Carlin0> Haleia, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<f843d0> Haleia: stamattina hai seguito un tutorial. Poco fa sembra che ti destreggiassi con comandi di un wiki anziano.
<f843d0> Haleia: basta un comando per compromettere un sistema e una installazione. Di qualsiasi distro o sistema operativo.
<Haleia> f843d0: quel comando é semplicemente un comando che sta sotto la dicitura "web interface" in https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html
<Haleia> poiché siccome non so bene di che username e password si tratti mi sembra di aver capito che se non hai queste credenziali si deve procedere con quel comando
<Haleia> carlin0: non mi dà nulla con quel comando
<Carlin0> gli user sono nel gruppo lpadmin di default da anni , quella pagina deve essere ben vecchia
<Carlin0> meglio Haleia
<Haleia> a quella pagina ci sono arrivata tramite le indicazioni di f843d0
<f843d0> Haleia: ma non al tutorial
<Haleia> eh
<Haleia> e chi ha detto questo
<f843d0> Haleia: e possiamo sì spendere ore a consultare /var/log/dpkg.log, history, e le più rosee indagini sul FS
<Haleia> tu mi hai fatto arrivare a quella pagina dove c'è il collegametno a questo localhost e ora mi stai dicendo che quella pagina é roba vecchia
<f843d0> Haleia: ma, siamo volontari, e non possiamo certamente investire ore e giorni di indagine per un sistema
<Haleia> qualcosa non mi torna...
<f843d0> Haleia: puoi consultare i logs, io parlavo di...
<f843d0> !stampanti | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<f843d0> E della voce HP
<f843d0> Nessuno ti ha suggerito di seguire la configurazione manuale di CUPS
<Carlin0> su ubuntu pure cups è installato di default
<Haleia> e allora come ci sono arrivata. Mi chiedo... vi ringrazio per il vostro volontariato ma sarà che voi ci siete abituati da sta mattina ho visto e fatto un sacco di cose che non faccio MAI ...qualcosa mi sarà pure sfuggito abbiate pazienza
<f843d0> Nel log sono anche presenti i suggerimenti di connessione a 127.0.0.1:631 che "all'inizio non funzionavano" e dopo qualche riscontro e comando attinente ha cominciato a funzionare
<f843d0> Poi, buio, e non ha funzionato niente
<Haleia> eh
<Haleia> da svelare l'arcano
<f843d0> Ripeto...
<Haleia> dov'è sto log
<f843d0> 17:37:07< f843d0> Haleia: ma, siamo volontari, e non possiamo certamente investire ore e giorni di indagine per un sistema
<Haleia> ah ecco. Ora guardo
<f843d0> Il log è...
<f843d0> !logs | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Haleia> e che é sta roba :/
<f843d0> Consulta pure con calma, e vedrai i chiari vacillamenti del tuo sistema, per motivi non chiari e troppo onerosi da indagare
<Haleia> vabbè....vi ringrazio lo stesso
<Haleia> é stato un piacere
<f843d0> Un consiglio: se vuoi criticare le risorse di questo OS, procedi pure in questo modo; se vuoi far funzionare la tua stampante: la tua stampante è ben supportata su GNU/Linux
<Haleia> pace e amore, mi raccomando
<f843d0> Ricomincia daccapo con una nuova installazione o ripristino di sistema, e sarà possibile farla funzionare. Come milioni di utenti
<Haleia> la prossima volta ormai. Stop alle telefonate. Bello non risolvere nulla! Ciao ciao grazie
<Haleia> per avermi aiutato
<f843d0> Non si risolve il pasticcio combinato da un utente inesperto che segue guide a caso
<f843d0> (spesso)
<f843d0> O comunque, non posso investire 15 giorni di indagine per capirlo, perchè non siamo _pagati_ per questo
<f843d0> Ho un lavoro, e devo onorare altri impegni e altri progetti. Sempre inerenti alla sfera Open Source, ma devo mangiare anche io, in qualche modo
<Haleia> f843d0: sono convinta che su quella guida ci sono arrivata tramite le tue indicazioni. Io non ci sarei potuta mai arrivare da sola. Giuro
<Haleia> ma...
<f843d0> Haleia: puoi anche pensare di avere ragione
<Haleia> io ti sto rinjgraziando ma sul serio. Non sto dando la colpa a nessuno sto solo dicendo che ho perso la giornata senza risolvere nulla.
<f843d0> Haleia: ma se guardi il log, non ti è mai stato consigliato di seguire _quella_ guida
<Haleia> tu sei stato gentile; però io non lo capisco il log non so dove devo cliccare per vedere la conversazione di sta mattina, non so se mi spiego
<f843d0> Haleia: pensa io che ho perso la giornata senza uno scopo preciso! Di solito, per le ore dedicate, fanno 120€
<f843d0> !logs | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> !ripristino | Haleia , o reinstallazione pulita dopo backup dati importanti
<ubot-it> Haleia , o reinstallazione pulita dopo backup dati importanti: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Haleia> non so come leggere il log
<krabador> una volta fatta, segui la pagina wiki ufficiale per le stampanti hp, se hai problemi di nuovo, chiedi.
<f843d0> Haleia: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/01/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<f843d0> Haleia: non giungere al risultato precedente, pone seri quesiti sul perchè utilizzare sistemi operativi che offrono accessi _molto_ elastici al sistema
<Haleia> https://thepb.in/p/DRhj7Q8B1PGhy
<Carlin0> Haleia, ti chiede se " si è aperto cups" non dice si alla tua domanda
<Haleia> 127.0.0.1:631 & <- mi porta a quella guida. verba volant scripta manent
<Haleia> si ma io quell'indirizzo non me lo ero inventato. ora se copio incollo putput del terminale precednete a quello spezzone di conversazione vediamo che esce
<Carlin0> io la chiuderei qui , inutile andare oltre
<krabador> +1v
<krabador> ultimo avvertimento.
<krabador> <krabador> !ripristino | Haleia , o reinstallazione pulita dopo backup dati importanti
<krabador> <krabador> una volta fatta, segui la pagina wiki ufficiale per le stampanti hp, se hai problemi di nuovo, chiedi.
<Haleia> krabador: che vuol dire ultimo avvertimento? ho capito. sto un attimo chiarendo una cosa con un tuo collega, posso?
<Carlin0> !chat | Haleia
<ubot-it> Haleia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Haleia, mi dispiace, ma non piu' in questa sede
<Haleia> Carlin0: é solo per capire quale passaggio é andato storto
<Haleia> va bene
<Haleia> f843d0: comunque quell'indirizzo me lo hai fornito tu.
<Haleia> e qui chiudo
<Haleia> ciao
<francesco36> Ciao a tutti. Ho scaricato kdenlive come software per il montaggio di video, ma è molto instabile. Anzi diciamo che si blocca subito appena aggiungo una transizione di immagine. Ho provato altri software liberi, ma ho riscontrato sempre qualche problema, mi sapreste dire se è un problema che riguarda il mio sistema?
<f843d0> francesco36: generalmente non ci sono software "ottimi" e "stabili" per il montaggio video, storicamente
<francesco36> kdenlive è proprio un disastro... non riesco a fare nulla... si chiude il programma in continuazione...
<evga> Salve, qualcuno ha idea di come cambiare il mac della scheda wifi su networkmanager ? quando lo faccio la connessione non va piu.. ho trovato diversi bug report in merito aperti da tanti anni e nessuna soluzione...
<fausto> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | fausto
<ubot-it> fausto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fausto> mi si è bloccato all'avvio ubuntu,alla schermata esce una scrittura  initramfs
<cristian_c> !dettagli ! fausto
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fausto
<ubot-it> fausto: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<fausto> ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1
<cristian_c> fausto: respira , versione di ubuntu non è quella che hai indicato
<fausto> cpu pentium dual core e5200 250ghz/800mhz chache ram 2048kb
<fausto> scusa
<fausto> aspetta che mo vedo
<cristian_c> per favore, non scrivere cose a caso, riporta informazioni pertinenti riguardo la versione di ubuntu, esatta
<fausto> non ho scritto a caso l'ho letta sulla schermata di ubuntu
<fausto> gnu grub versione 2.02 beta2-36ubuntu3.2
<cristian_c> fausto: stai scrivendo a caso perché quella non è la versione di ubuntu, ma di grub
<fausto> quello che leggo sulla schermata nera
<cristian_c> fausto: mi dispiace , ma se vuoi ricevere assistenza ad ubuntu, vedi di recuperare le informazioni richieste senza tirare a indovinare
<cristian_c> servono informazioni precise in merito a quanto richiesto
<cristian_c> ad esempio recuperabdo il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> il quake già indica la versione di ubuntu che hai successivamente installato nel tuo hard disk
<fausto> ma non sto tirando a caso quello che leggo ,altro non si apre
<cristian_c> fausto: rileggi con calma le ultime righe che ho postato
<fausto> ok credo che sia ubuntu 14.1
<fausto> il cd mi è stato inviato per posta
<f843d0> fausto: lsb_release -a, e non si crede, ma si verifica
<cristian_c> fausto: abbi pazienza, ma 'credo' è un po' poco
<cristian_c> fausto: fai come richiesto due minuti fa
<cristian_c> cristian_c> servono informazioni precise in merito a quanto richiesto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ad esempio recuperabdo il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> il quake già indica la versione di ubuntu che hai successivamente installato nel tuo hard disk
<fausto> scusami ma dalla schermata che ho dal busybox ci sono una serie di comandi
<cristian_c> fausto: essere nuovo non ti impedisce di prestare attenzione a quanto ti si è risposto
<fausto> vero,ma se non riesco a vedere altro dalla schermata!
<cristian_c> fausto: mi riferisco a quanto scritto qui in chat
<cristian_c> non a ciò che è scritto sul tuo schermo
<fausto> sto usando un'altro pc
<cristian_c> fausto: e ce l'hai il supporto d'installazione di ubuntu?
<fausto> si certo
<cristian_c> fausto: se non rispondi , questa conversazione non può proseguire
<cristian_c> fausto: allora insrriscilo nel masterizzatore
<fausto> fatto
<cristian_c> o nella porta usb, a seconda di come l'hai preparato
<fausto> cd
<cristian_c> fausto: l'autoplay come chiama il cd?
<cristian_c> *dvd
<fausto> cdrom
<fausto> dvd
<cristian_c> fausto: intendo, quando inserisci il dvd di ubuntu su windows, come viene etichettato?
<fausto> atapi dvd
<cristian_c> fausto: non posso venire a inserire ik dvd al posto tuo
<fausto> dvd inserito
<fausto> faccio partire il boot da dvd
<fausto> ?
<cristian_c> fausto: puoi anche farlo partire,nonostabte già l'averlo inserito in windows ti avrebbe fornuto il tutolo del dvd
<cristian_c> che è il nome della versione di ubuntu
<fausto> ecco il punto,il dvd non parte nemmeno dal boot
<cristian_c> fausto: perché magari non lo rilevava neanche windows
<cristian_c> assicurati che il dvd non sia sporco o che il masterizzatore funzioni a dovere
<fausto> ok grazie
<fausto> faccio quello che mi hai detto
<fausto> casomai piu tardi
<cristian_c> fausto: se hai usato lo stesso dvd per installare ubunu
<fausto> ti faccio sapere se ci sei
<fausto> certo lo stesso
<fausto> dvd
<fausto> ma non lo legge piu
<cristian_c> allora se prima il dvd andava e ora non va più
<cristian_c> o si è rovinato il supporto
<cristian_c> oppure è il masterizzatore che non va
<fausto> visto con altro pc i file ci sono ancora
<fausto> puo essere masterizzatore ko
<cristian_c> fausto: in ogni caso, se hai scaricato ubuntu
<fausto> no mandato via posta
<cristian_c> puoi fare una pendrive usb avviabile
<cristian_c> con questo programma
<cristian_c> !usbwin | fausto
<ubot-it> fausto: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fausto> ok grazie:)
<cristian_c> buon lavoro
<Domenico> Salve, ho installato ubuntu 16.0.4. Quando vado nella finestra teminale mi chiede login e password. Inserito il login, non posso digitare alcuna password, tutto fermo e digitando semplicemente invio, mi richiede login nuovamente. Qualche aiuto?
<cisao> sapete per caso come installare ubuntu su un pc assemblato???
<Carlin0> Domenico, il terminale ti chiede login e pass ?
<Carlin0> cisao, hai uefi ?
<cisao> siù
<Carlin0> cisao, è un pc nuovo quindi
<cisao> si
<Carlin0> !uefi | cisao
<ubot-it> cisao: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Domenico> Si mi chiede login e password
<krabador> cisao, se assemblato , puoi disabilitare uefi in tutte le sue forme
<Domenico> Ho installato ubuntu con login e password all'avvio
<krabador> cisao, ed installare tranquillamente in modalità tradizionale
<krabador> cisao, molto piu' facile
<Carlin0> Domenico, normalmente login e pass lo chiede a inizio sessione non il terminale
<Domenico> Esatto
<krabador> Domenico, il terminale, o una schermata grafica, ti chiedono user e pass?
<Domenico> terminale e schermata grafica
<cisao> grazie
<krabador> Domenico, ed a te quale dei 2 da problemi?
<Carlin0> ma se non la metti all'inizio sessione come ci arrivi al terminale ?
<Domenico> la metto all'inizio automaticamente ma ne terminale me la chiede ugualmente
<krabador> Domenico, appena lo apri?
<Domenico> Si
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Domenico> come si fa?
<cristian__c> Domenico: una foto
<cristian__c> o se hai già il desktop, tasto stamp
<Carlin0> domenico premi stamp
<Domenico> fatto e caricato su prnt.sc
<Carlin0> passaci il link
<Domenico> http://prnt.sc/commyf
<Domenico> non sono molto esperto
<krabador> Domenico, ecco
<krabador> non te la chiede appena apri
<krabador> ma per un comando con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> per il quale ci vuole la password
<krabador> che sarebbe quella che metti nella schermata di login
<Carlin0> sudo apt senza altro però non ha molto senso
<krabador> non appare , per impostazione di sicurezza, ma la prende
<krabador> tu scrivila correttamente, dai invio, e lui la prende
<krabador> chiaramente , in proporzione a comandi che abbiano un senso
<krabador> come superutente o meno.
<krabador> !terminale | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !comandi | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> Domenico, apri questi link per informazioni a riguardo
<Carlin0> Domenico, dare comandi senza conoscerne il significato è un bel modo per mandare il sistema operativo a escort
<Domenico> grazie
<vialdo> ciao a tutti ho un portatile asusu a53b AMD-E2 1.7 Ghz, 4 Gb ram partizionato con ubuntu 16.0.4.1 da una parte e windows 10 dall'altra. Da quando ho cambiato la posizione dello swap sono iniziati i problemi con l'avvio di ubuntu
<krabador> vialdo, sei da ubuntu adesso?
<vialdo> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gparted
<vialdo> in recovery mode però
<krabador> ehm...
<nick8> buona sera avrei un problemino tecnico qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | nick8
<ubot-it> nick8: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> vialdo, hai abilitato la rete, in recovery?
<krabador> vialdo, quanta ram hai in questo pc ?
<vialdo> 4Gb
<vialdo> swap l'ho aumentato a 6Gb
<nick8> ok in ubuntu softwere non si vedono le icone ma soloo
<nick8> dei puntini
<vialdo> ti spiego meglio
<krabador> vialdo, allora sudo nano /etc/fstab
<krabador> vialdo, metti il # ,tutto a sinistra della linea della swap
<krabador> ctrl x, ti chiede se salvare, gli dici di si
<krabador> e riavvia ubuntu in modalità normale
<vialdo> va bene ora provo
<nick8> bene
<nick8> c'è qualkuno
<krabador> nick8, fa un'immagine
<krabador> !image | nick8
<ubot-it> nick8: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nick8> non so come si fa
<krabador> nick8, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> o print
<krabador> se hai ubuntu , hai una richiesta di salvataggio immagine
<krabador> salvala dove ti pare, fa l'upload nel sito indicato
<krabador> incolla il link qui
<Server-Ubuntu14-> salve come da titolo utilizzo server ubuntu 14.04 desktop mi servirebbe accedere ma non so come fare chi mi aiuta?
<krabador> nick8, ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure qui
<krabador> una volta fatto lo screen, lo salvi, vai nel sito indicato, fai l'upload, ed incolli qui il link
<nick8> adesso ho una scheda con il shoot
<Server-Ubuntu14-> nessuno sa come accedere da remoto a server ubuntu desktop?
<vialdo> ho messo # davanti allo swap ma i problemi persistono sono in recovery mode
<vialdo> se qualcuno ha pazienza di leggere ho esposto il problema sul forum di ubuntu senza finora risolverlo avrò fatto almeno un centinaio di riavvii ma niente
<vialdo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=614928
<cristian__c> vialdo: dovresti esporlo qui, sinteticamente, senza costringere gli utenti ad aprire link e leggere tutta la discussione
<vialdo> va bene
<vialdo> Tramite live con gtparted, ho modificato le dimensioni della partizione swap e poi l'ho spostata, subito dopo la partizione windows /dev/sda4.
<vialdo> Al successivo riavvio sono iniziati i problemi, praticamente ora al boot quando appaiono tutte le voci del kernel, ubuntu si blocca per alcuni minuti su questa riga:
<vialdo> Begin: running /scripts/local-premount...
<vialdo> Poi visualizzo:
<vialdo> please type in the full patch name to try again or press enter to boot the system
<vialdo> Premo enter, poi le voci del kernel si bloccano un'altra volta per circa un minuto su:
<vialdo> start job is running for dev-disk-by/X2...
<vialdo> Poi il sistema parte senza problemi però in recovery mode, invece con l'avvio normale subito dopo il grub lo schermo diventa tutto grigio e si blocca oppure
<vialdo> si blocca dopo che appare questa voce
<vialdo> drm: radeon_acpi_init [radeon]] *ERROR* cannot find a backlight controller
<Carlin0> vialdo, hai spostato solo la swap ?
<cristian__c> vialdo: aspetta, ma tu hai messo mano all'ibernazione
<vialdo> si ho seguito questa guida
<cristian__c> Carlin0: ha fatto un po' di più, a quanto pare
<Carlin0> quale guida vialdo ?
<vialdo> si ho modificato pure GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<vialdo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/768136/how-can-i-hibernate-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Carlin0> che poi la swap la modifichi pure da os avviato ...
<cristian__c> vialdo: io vedo varie risposte su askubuntu
<Carlin0> vialdo, il problema non è la swap cmq ... e quella non è una guida
<cristian__c> tu quale hai seguito?
<vialdo> da up vote
<vialdo> 2
<vialdo> down vote
<vialdo> Hibernation using systemctl
<cristian__c> ok
<vialdo> ho modificato più volte GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<cristian__c> sudo systemctl hibernate non funziona?
<vialdo> però almeno fino a ieri sono riuscito a ibernare il pc lanciando sudo systemctl hibernate
<Carlin0> e ora com'è quella riga vialdo ?
<cristian__c> vialdo: cerca di essere preciso
<cristian__c> vialdo: dopo che il comando ha funzionato, cos'hai fatto?
<vialdo> "quiet splash resume=/dev/sda10"
<vialdo> ho modificato quel testo non ricordo bene adess è
<vialdo> "quiet splash resume=/dev/sda10"
<vialdo> "quiet splash resume=/dev/sda10"
<vialdo> l'avevo anche impostato così
<vialdo> "resume=/dev/mmcblk0p3 no_console_suspend initcall_debug"
<vialdo> scusate resume=/dev/sda10 no_console_suspend initcall_debug"
<cristian__c> vialdo: comunque, tieni conto che non è obbligatoria la partizione swap per eseguire l'ibernazione
<Carlin0> ok vialdo ma dopo modificato la swap hai sistemato fstab ?
<cristian__c> puoi benissimo ibernare su un fike
<cristian__c> file
<vialdo> e come si fa
<Carlin0> quindi tu hai modificato la swap ma non sistemando fstab lo scriveva (ibernazione) altrove , e pretendevi che lo leggesse dove non era scritto
<Carlin0> questo è il sunto
<vialdo> non sapevo questo è la prima volta che lo sento come dovrei sistemare fstab allora
<Carlin0> vialdo, hai provato a riportare quella riga allo stato originale ?
<cristian__c> vialdo: non mi è chiaro, ma blkid che cosa dice ora?
<Carlin0> e certo tu sposti una partizione e non lo dici al sistema operativo , pretendi che se la trovi da solo ?
<vialdo> intendi l'UUID
<cristian__c> vialdo: l'uuuid di blkid deve corrispondere a quello nel file fstab
<vialdo> si dopo l'ho cambiato
<vialdo> però non ho risolto il problema di avvio
<vialdo> vi posto i comandi
<cristian__c> vialdo: comunque uswsusp
<cristian__c> !info uswsusp
<ubot-it> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20120915-6.1 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 495 kB
<cristian__c> in pratica configuri l'ibernazione con uswsusp
<cristian__c> e poi testi l'ibernazione con s2disk
<cristian__c> l'ibernazione su file, sorry
<cristian__c> vialdo: in ogni caso, nella situazione che hai attualmente, io ricontrollerei i parametri del grub
<cristian__c> per vedere se l'hai modificato correttamente
<vialdo> infatti è lì il problema penso anch'io
<vialdo> ve lo posto
<Carlin0> vialdo, cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian__c> vialdo: e spieghi perché e come l'hai modificato
<f843d0> vialdo: servirebbe anche sudo blkid, sudo fdisk -l, sudo cat /etc/fstab
<vialdo> ok
<f843d0> vialdo: così, potremmo avere un quadro un po' più completo
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261935/
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261942/
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261948/
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261945/
<Carlin0> vialdo, sei su ubuntu o xubuntu o lubuntu  o ... ?
<vialdo> ubuntu mate 16.04.1
<f843d0> vialdo: l'ultima riga dell'fstab andrebbe anche bene, ma ci vuole mountpoint none, come le altre
<f843d0> vialdo: sarebbe bene dare un occhio anche al file finale di grub, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vialdo> è vero f843d0
<vialdo> ok
<Nicolad> Salve
<f843d0> !ciao | Nicolad
<ubot-it> Nicolad: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nicolad> ciao
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23261982/
<Nicolad> posso chiedervi una mano per un piccolo problema tecnico con l'installazione di ubuntu mate?
<f843d0> !chiedi | Nicolad
<ubot-it> Nicolad: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f843d0> !dettagli | Nicolad
<ubot-it> Nicolad: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Nicolad> sto caricando l'immagine iso con virtualbox, su mac con sistema operativo yosemite, come vado per installare ubuntu dopo un pò di caricamento la finestra diventa come nella foto https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MARZnG19T1e3mochF1cf?signature=6448fe24398ca27bff83d15e4f815be567550432abea169b52c9f7d24a5840bf&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzUzNjAxMzB9
<Carlin0> Nicolad, non si da supporto a installazioni virtuali sorry
<Nicolad> perchè?
<Carlin0> vialdo, quindi ubuntu mate che editor di testo usa ?
<vialdo> pluma di default
<vialdo> nano da shell
<Carlin0> ok vialdo sudo pluma /etc/default/grub
<vialdo> ok
<Carlin0> vialdo, quessta riga
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash resume=/dev/sda10"
<Carlin0> la fai diventare
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Carlin0> vialdo, salvi e chiudi e poi dai sudo update-grub
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23262012/
<Carlin0> vialdo, modifica quella riga
<Carlin0> e poi fai
<Carlin0>  sudo update-grub
<vialdo> va bene già l'ho fatto comunque e ho avuto gli stessi problemi riprovo comunque
<Carlin0> aspe vialdo
<Carlin0> questa era una cosa
<Carlin0> mo ce altro
<Carlin0> vialdo, sudo pluma /etc/fstab
<Carlin0> vialdo, levi il cancellatto dall'ultima riga
<vialdo> ok
<Carlin0> vialdo, salvi chiudi e  poi dai sudo swaopn -a
<Carlin0> scusa
<Carlin0> sudo swapon -a
<vialdo> ok
<Carlin0> vialdo, free cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23262031/
<Carlin0> vialdo, incrocia le dita e prova a  riavviare
<vialdo> ok provo
<vialdo> purtroppo ho gli stessi problemi
<Carlin0> che problemi ti da ?
<Carlin0> vialdo, si avvia ?
<vialdo> con l'avvio normale dopo grub lo schermo diventa grigio e rimane così invece in recovery riesco ad entrare in ubuntu ma dopo parecchi minuti
<vialdo> si impalla alla voce del kernel
<vialdo> Begin: running /scripts/local-premount...
<vialdo> poi su
<vialdo> start job is running for dev-disk-by/X2...
<Carlin0> !ripristino | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<vialdo> dopo riesco ad entrare in ubuntu nella modalità recovery
<vialdo> non c'è altro modo?
<f843d0> vialdo: come è adesso /etc/default/grub ?
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23262106/
<Carlin0> vialdo, hai dato sudo update-grub ?
<Carlin0> dopo la modifica a quel file ...
<vialdo> si
<Carlin0> ripristina vialdo
<vialdo> mi ritrovo i miei programmi poi?
<Carlin0> certo
<Carlin0> se ripristini si , se reinstalli no
<vialdo> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX nella guida c'è scritto di reinstallare
<vialdo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<vialdo> come faCCio a ripristinare
<f843d0> vialdo: prima del ripristino, ti va di fare un tentativo? Prova a rimuovere uswsusp
<f843d0> vialdo: sudo apt-get --purge remove uswsusp
<f843d0> vialdo: riavvii e vedi come va
<vialdo> ok provo
<vialdo> bravissimo adesso è andato sono riuscito ad entrare in ubuntu con avvio normale
<vialdo> yuppi
<f843d0> vialdo: però ovviamente niente ibernazione
<f843d0> vialdo: e non ti saprei dire cosa succede se reinstalli la componente.
<vialdo> quindi adesso come faccio?
<Carlin0> spegni il pc come fanno tutti
<f843d0> vialdo: l'installazione te l'ho salvata. Certo che se adesso continui a incasinare, puoi rifinire come prima :)
<vialdo> lo penso anch'io con la sospensione non dovrei avere problemi giusto
<Carlin0> vialdo, ma spegnare normalmente fa così tanto schifo ?
<vialdo> no
<vialdo> giusto per non spegnere e riaccendere sempre il pc ecco
<f843d0> vialdo: con il tuo approccio non si accendeva più, valuta cosa è meglio
<Carlin0> e cmq 6 gb di swap sono decisamente troppi
<Carlin0> Swap:       6540284           0     6540284
<vialdo> f843d0: certo hai ragione
<vialdo> sicuramente riduco lo swap a 4 gb
<Carlin0> vialdo, se non iberni puoi anche farne a meno della swap
<Carlin0> con 4 gb di ram che hai
<vialdo> si certo
<Carlin0> se inizia a swappare vedi come ti rallenta tutto ...
<vialdo> tante grazie per l'aiuto f843d0 Carlin0 buonanotte
<f843d0> vialdo: Buon riposo
<vialdo> grazie
<vialdo> :-)
<vialdo> :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-02
<Raul> Ciao,ho un problema nella prenstallazione di ubunto sul mio PC .
<Raul> Appena  arriva alla per installazione va in loop infinito tutto va ma non mi installa ubunto
<Raul> Sapete come risolvere?
<Raul> ?
<Nikita1> buongiorno...sto installando xubuntu ed ho scelto di lasciare contemporaneamente win xp. L'utility di installazione si ferma quando mi chiede di scegliere la grandezza della partizione dell'uno e dell'altro sistema. Mi chiede di scegliere l'hd ma non mi fa proseguire. soluzione? grazie
<f843d0> Nikita1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Nikita1> ho rispettato per filo e per segno tutto quanto...mi chiedo solo se il tasto "installa" non è clikkabile fino a quando non ha finito di scaricare/installare aggiornamenti. Durante la fase di scelta ho indicato di installare aggiornamenti durante l'insallazione.
<f843d0> Nikita1: scrivi pure qui in canale, altri utenti potrebbero avere idee migliori
<Nikita1> si certo...
<Nikita1> come faccio a riportare il tuo nick prima del messaggio?
<f843d0> !tab | Nikita1
<ubot-it> Nikita1: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Nikita1> f843d0: fantastico
<f843d0> Nikita1: dunque, l'installer ti ha segnalato la presenza di WinXP?
<Nikita1> f843d0: si
<f843d0> Nikita1: e ora sei nella finestra di "Installa Ubuntu a fianco di Windows XP" ?
<Nikita1> f843d0: si
<cristian_c> Nikita1: a quale schermata si blocca l'installazione?
<cristian_c> pupi postarla?
<cristian_c> *puoi
<Nikita1> cristian_c: proprio qui... non è clikkabile il tasto installa...nel notebook vi è un solo disco...
<cristian_c> Nikita1: puoi postarla?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: posso provarci...
<cristian_c> !image | Nikita1
<ubot-it> Nikita1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akoy> Buongiorno a tutti! Avrei encessità di chiarimenti, la documentazione poi me la leggerò da me. Il problema è che non so quale deocumentazione e quali software usare. Ciò che voglio impostare è un server DHCP con Ubuntu che dia anche la connesione internet agli altri pc.
<f843d0> akoy: tramite cavo o ethernet?
<akoy> L'idea è al seguente: router Netgear <-wlan0-> Ubuntu server <-eth0-> switch <-eth-> tutti gli altri pc
<Nikita1> cristian_c: http://prntscr.com/cou32p spero di aver fatto giusto!
<akoy> f843d0: tramite ethernet. La connesione tra WAN ed LAN viene comunque fornita dal modem Netgear
<akoy> al modem Netgear collego (via wireless) il portatile con Ubuntu, il quale voglio che mi faccia semplicemente da server DHCP e che fornisca aglia ltri PC la connessione internte
<akoy> *internet
<cristian_c> Nikita1: quando appare il messaggio 'interrompere l'installazione?' ?
<akoy> Non capisco se usare isc-dhcp o dnsmasq o iptables o l'ipforwarding
<Nikita1> cristian_c: no, quel messaggio è stato provocato da me in quanto dopo 15 minuti ho clikkato esci...ma non esce...
<cristian_c> Nikita1: ah, non esce neanche?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> Nikita1: e come esci dall'installazione?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: se provo a ctrl+alt+canc mi appare una schermata e si mette in attesa ma pare non essere raggiungibile!
<cristian_c> Nikita1: e come esci dall'installazione?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: non c'è modo di uscire... rimane tutto fermo.... ho dovuto spegnere e ricominciare da capo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nikita1: è un'anomalia
<cristian_c> Nikita1: mi viene da pensare una cosa
<Nikita1> cristian_c: credo proprio di si...
<Nikita1> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> Nikita1: uno: descrivi la tua macchina pc
<cristian_c> Nikita1: due: descrivi come hai realizzato il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> akoy: non conosco bene il problema, ma di solito per condividere la connessione wifi via ethernet utilizzo un metodo semplice
<f843d0> akoy: il server dhcp direi ti serve, quindi ok per isc-dhcp-server
<Nikita1> cristian_c: fujitsu amilo 1451m 2gb ram hd 80gb lan, wlan, modem, video ati radeon x300, in windows funziona tutto...l'installazione l'ho realizzata scaricando da questo sito l'ultima versione xubuntu, mi pare la 16, ho masterizzato su dvd, ho reso partente da dvd il bios e basta.... tutto come sempre
<cristian_c> Nikita1: e hai fatto il controllo del file .iso?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: il dvd è ok?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: si tutto ok... in windows si apre tutto e il controllo dopo la scrittura non ha dato errori
<Nikita1> cristian_c: mi verrebbe in mente di avviare il tuto da una penna usb...potrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: prima della scrittura
<cristian_c> e per dvd ok, intendo dvd vergine in buone condizioni
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ho provato ad aprirlo con winrar e sono riuscito a leggere tutto quello su cui ho clikkato
<cristian_c> Nikita1: prima di creare l'usb avviabile, controlla il file .iso
<Nikita1> cristian_c: dvd nuovo sony...
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ieri ho scaricato 2 volte lo stello file...ho 2 file iso identici...
<cristian_c> Nikita1: allora:
<cristian_c> !md5 | Nikita1
<ubot-it> Nikita1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> !xubuntu | Nikita1
<ubot-it> Nikita1: http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Nikita1> cristian_c: non capisco... che faccio?
<ziopepi> ciao Ragazzi ho riesumato un vecchio pc e voreei usarlo solo per youtube e pochissimo altro che versione mi consigliato per un avvio veloce
<cristian_c> Nikita1: controlli l'hash del file .iso, come spiegato nel primo link
<akoy> Ok, sembrerebbe la guida idonea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<cristian_c> !dettagli ! ziopepi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ok capito.... allo ra vado...grazie per il momento
<f843d0> ziopepi: lubuntu per massima leggerezza. Ma la volontà "di usarlo solo per youtube" è di più quanto ci possa essere di sbagliato
<cristian_c> akoy: controlla anche a quale versione, alcuni passaggi potrebbero essere obsoleti
<cristian_c> *a quale versione si riferisce
<f843d0> akoy: non proprio. Parlavi di DHCP
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ziopepi
<ubot-it> ziopepi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<f843d0> akoy: questo utilizzo di iptables finirà per chiedere ai client di avere IP statico, è ben diverso
<akoy> f843d0: c'è dopo --> v
<akoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Advanced_Gateway_Configuration
<f843d0> akoy: vero, non avevo visto fino in fondo. Buona fortuna!
<vialdo> ciao a tutti, ieri mi avete dato un grosso aiuto per avviare senza problemi ubuntu mate, ho rimosso il pacchetto uswsusp. Quello che vi volgio dire è che nonostante avessi eliminato tale componente ubuntu va in ibernazione tramitesudo systemctl hibernate
<vialdo> come mai?
<f843d0> !ciao | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !info uswsusp
<ubot-it> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20120915-6.1 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 495 kB
<f843d0> !info hibernate
<ubot-it> hibernate (source: hibernate): smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0+15+g88d54a8-1 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 302 kB
<Nikita1> cristian_c:  scusami eccomi di nuovo.... md5 ok
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ho anche ricontrollato il dvd...tutto ok
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ricordi? http://prnt.sc/cou32p
<vialdo> praticamente è un pacchetto extra perchè?
<cristian_c> Nikita1:
<cristian_c> Nikita1: hai provato a installare da sessione live?
<cristian_c> vialdo:
<Nikita1> cristian_c: come sarebbe?
<cristian_c> vialdo: la guida su askubuntu linkata ieri parlava di funzionamento del comando, se ricordi bene
<cristian_c> ancora prima di configurare l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> Nikita1: nel senso, hai lanciato l'installazione una volta approdato sul desktop?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: il dubbio che mi viene è che in quella fase egli stia scaricando e aggiornando qualcosa che richiede molto tempo, per cui l'installazione potrebbe sembra ferma... per approdare sul desk debbo lanciare il sis in modalità prova!
<cristian_c> Nikita1: lancialo in modalità di prova
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> sul desktop troverai l'icona dell'installer
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> quuantomeno nel caso peggiore non dovrai spegnere forzatamente il pc
<Nikita1> cristian_c: si infatti....ho anche preparato una penna usb partente con l'iso...faccio prima la prova che mi hai consigliato e poi...
<cristian_c> e ti basterà chiudere o killare il programma d'installazione tramite il monitor di sistema / task manager
<Nikita1> cristian_c: si... infatti
<cristian_c> Nikita1: come hai preparato l'usb?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: con rufus
<cristian_c> ok
<Nikita1> cristian_c: versione live partita e funzionante...ora lancio l'installazione
<vialdo> ho 4Gb di ram con 6Gb di swap che dite conviene che lo riduco o lascio tutto così per non creare altri casini?
<vialdo> dato che adesso il sisitema si avvia senza problemi e va pure in ibernazione
<Nikita1> cristian_c: niente...non è clikkabile il tasto installa..si ferma nello stesso punto...http://prntscr.com/coumg2
<Nikita1> cristian_c: faccio ultimo tentativo con la penna e poi cambio versione!!!! sigh
<Nikita1> cristian_c: cos'altro mi consigli?
<cristian_c> vialdo: lascia le cose come stanno, se non ti danno problemi
<f843d0> Nikita1: l'hardware sembra avere i suoi anni. Sei proprio certo che il disco sia in salute?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: hai chiuso la finestra?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: si chiusa....il disco l'ho ripartizionato ieri e vi ho installato win xp... poi finito il tutto ho fatto un backup della partizione con Reflect...nessun accenno ad errori o altro...
<vialdo> grazie cristian_c lascio tutto così
<cristian_c> Nikita1: allora non chiudere la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> Nikita1: ma apri un terminale
<Nikita1> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> Nikita1: in un terminale, scrivi ubiquity
<cristian_c> questo farà ripartire l'installer
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> ma sul terminale avrai il registro dei messaggi scritti dal programma
<cristian_c> e possibilmente messaggi d'errore
<Nikita1> cristian_c: il pc sembra bloccato.... non risponde più
<cristian_c> Nikita1: cos'hai fatto?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: volevo aprire un terminale
<cristian_c> Nikita1: ok, il problema dunque non è l'installer
<Nikita1> cristian_c: mouse ko....
<cristian_c> Nikita1: allora prova a riavviare il disco
<Nikita1> cristian_c: come?
<cristian_c> fai ripartire la live e lancia direttamente ubiquity da terminale
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ok
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ora però non darò l'ok alla connessione internet...
<Nikita1> cristian_c: rieccomi...lanciato ubuquity
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ora non mi da più la possibilità di scegliere se mantenere win..... io vorrei mantenerlo,.... come faccio?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: no nulla, non c'è modo di mantenere win... non mi da la possibilità di ridimensionare la partizione win e di aggiungere una nuova partizione
<cristian_c> Nikita1: è molto strano
<cristian_c> Nikita1: lancia gparted e posta una schermata
<Nikita1> cristian_c: apro un nuovo terminale? senza uscire dall'installer?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: sul terminale cosa appare? Se appaiono messaggi incollali su pastebin (non qui)
<cristian_c> !paste | Nikita1
<ubot-it> Nikita1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nikita1> cristian_c: sul terminale nulla... ho lanciato in un nuovo terminale gparted ma mi dice che non ho i privilegi per farlo partire
<Carlin0> Nikita1, sudo gparted
<cristian_c> Nikita1: non ti serve un terminale per lanciare gparted
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ok mi è tornata la schermata di gparted in cui si vede la partizione di win...ora dovrei potre ridimensionare quella per crearne una più o meno simile...giusto?
<Carlin0> Nikita1, facci vedere l'immagine
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nikita1> cristian_c: eccola... http://prntscr.com/covamo
<Carlin0> Nikita1, ma vuoi installare ubuntu lì o qualche derivata
<Carlin0> ?
<krabador> ma che bella partizione ntfs
<Nikita1> cristian_c: vorrei installare su altra partizione e lasciare win
<Carlin0> Nikita1, ma ubuntu ? o una derivata ?
<krabador> ma quante cose , in 80gb di disco...
<Nikita1> Carlin0: xubuntu che ho già in live...come si vede dalla foto
<Carlin0> Nikita1, posso sapere che cpu ha quel pc e quanta ram ?
<Nikita1> Carlin0: centrino duo 2 gb ram
<Nikita1> Carlin0: fun
<Carlin0> il modello della cpu non lo sai ?
<Nikita1> Carlin0: 1600 mhz
<Carlin0> il modello ...
<Nikita1> Carlin0: qui era già installata la versione 14 di ubuntu server...
<Carlin0> vabbè ... fai tu
<Nikita1> Carlin0: intel centrino due
<krabador> Nikita1, facendo partire l'installer, non hai l'opzione "installa a fianco windows" ?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: il problema te lo dice gparted
<Nikita1> cristian_c: cioè?
<Nikita1> krabador: si ma poi si blocca
<Carlin0> chiediti perchè si blocca
<krabador> Nikita1, clicca , in gparted, sul punto interrogativo, fa apparire i dettagli, fa screen
<krabador> e posta
<Nikita1> Carlin0: ce lo stiamo chiedendo da un po...
<krabador> Nikita1, dischi di quell'età , di questi tempi facilmente sono belli che partiti
<krabador> Nikita1, inizia a creare il fondo, in testa, per quest'idea,
<Nikita1> krabador: no, ho fatto tutti i test e fino a stamattina era tutto ok...
<krabador> Nikita1, e che certificazioni hai, per dire "no" con certezza?
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ho i risultati... ora posto la foto...
<Carlin0> Nikita1, ad esempio hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Nikita1> Carlin0: si tutto ok
<cristian_c> Nikita1: nota questo: gparted ti segnala solo lo spazio totale
<cristian_c> niente su spazio occupato e disponibile
<krabador> cristian_c, aspettiamo 'sta benedetta foto
<cristian_c> è un campanello d'allarme
<krabador> altrimenti facilmente Nikita1 fa il negazionistA
<Nikita1> krabador: non capisco...cosa stai blaterando..il disco sempra ok...io non faccio il negazionista e non mi interessa perdere tempo a risponderti...
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ora posto la foto
<Carlin0> ha pure il triangolino cl punto interrogativo
<cristian_c> Nikita1: cerca di collaborare, non polemizzare
<cristian_c> altrimenti facciamo notte
<Nikita1> cristian_c: ci mancherebbe altro che mi metta a polemizzare!
<krabador> Carlin0, motivo della richiesta dello screen, che il nostro utente , sta abbondantemente tardando a mandare
<cristian_c> Nikita1: bene, lo stai facendo
<cristian_c> aspettiamo la schermata
<Nikita1> krabador: Carlin0 il pc lo devo fotografare e poi postare.... un po di pazienza...
<Carlin0> Nikita1, premi stamp
<Carlin0> ti fa la schermata
<Nikita1> Carlin0: cristian_c http://prntscr.com/covf3y
<Nikita1> sono 2 pc diversi se non l'avete capito
<Nikita1> Carlin0: mi fa la scheramata ma come la posto se il pc è un'altro?
<Carlin0> non è in rete ?
<Nikita1> Carlin0: certo http://prntscr.com/covf3y
<cristian_c> ma basta una usb....
<krabador> Nikita1, se il pc in cui è installato , è connettibile ad internet via lan, e fai partire xubuntu in prova , puoi drasticamente facilitare l'invio di dati di diagnostica
<cristian_c> quel messaggio potrebbe essere fuorviante, ma controlliamo
<Nikita1> krabador: non ho connesso il pc perchè era una delle ipotesi che lo mandava in crash..
<cristian_c> io so che in live ntfs-3g è installato
<Carlin0> Nikita1, dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<cristian_c> magari meglio pastebinit
<krabador> eh ma se è sconnesso...
<cristian_c> Nikita1: fai pure la connessione se non ti è di diaturbo
<cristian_c> s
<Nikita1> sto facendo
<cristian_c> possibilmente di giorno, se non hai una chiave wpa lunga da digitare
<cristian_c> ma se hai il cavo ethernet meglio ancora
<Carlin0> cmq Nikita1 metti in preventivo che : per quanto sia lodevole il tuo tentativo di salvare win ridurre una partizione così su un disco piccolo quale è il tuo non garantisce che win ne esca incolume
<krabador> win va deframmentato
<Nikita1> Carlin0: certo....
<Nikita1> la lentezza è dovuta anche al fatto che tutto sta girando su un dvd
<Carlin0> magari anche alla cpu di cui non sai fornirci il modello
<Nikita1> Carlin0: eccolo http://prnt.sc/covj42
<cristian_c> Nikita1: magsri prima di avventurarti in installazioni ubuntu, fai come suggerito e deframmena xp
<cristian_c> sopratutto se installazione vecchia
<Nikita1> cristian_c: installato stamane
<Carlin0> e non potevi fargli la partizione + piccola da principio
<Carlin0> ???
<Nikita1> Carlin0: certo..ma non avevo questa esigenza che mi si è proposta dopo.... avrei certamente fatto prima a reinstallare win su una nuova part e poi xubuntu
<Nikita1> Carlin0: cosa si legge dalla foto?
<Carlin0> si legge che il pacchetto è installaot e che quella partizione ha problemi
<krabador> Carlin0, ha fatto tutti i test, non è possibile.
<Nikita1> krabador: e da cosa si evince scientificamente che la partizione ha problemi?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: visto che hai installato xp oggi, se hai dati importanti salvateli
<Carlin0> dal triangolino col punto esclamativo
<Nikita1> cristian_c: no elimino definitivamente e riparto da zero...
<cristian_c> Nikita1: io non ridimensionerei xp anche perché ubuntu sul tuo pc ha problemi a leggere la sua partizione
<Carlin0> e dal fatto che non legge quanto parte è usata e quanta è libera
<cristian_c> Nikita1: ma sei sicuro che il disco sia a posto?
<cristian_c> Nikita1: non puoi provare con un altro hard disk?
<Nikita1> cristian_c:  infatti ripartirò da zero.... riguardo al disko ho l'utiliti toshiba che ho usato ieri e la userò di nuovo
<cristian_c> Carlin0: infatti, e quindi non può partizionare manualmentd
<Carlin0> Nikita1, se riparti da zero fai una partizione da 30 gb per xp , io lo tengo in 26 e ci sta
<Nikita1> Carlin0: infatti...
<Carlin0> e lascia lo spazio vuoto per linux
<Carlin0> credo sia la cosa migliore ...
<Carlin0> inoltre Nikita1 informati sulla cpu
<Nikita1> Carlin0: cristian_c krabador grazie per il tempo dedicatomi.... a presto
<Carlin0> rischi di installar exubuntu e magari risulta pesante
<Carlin0> vedi tu
<Nikita1> Carlin0: ma qui per provare avevo installato ubuntu server 14.0
<Nikita1> ciao a tutti..
<Carlin0> Nikita1, il server non ha interfaccia grafica
<krabador> ubuntu server, senza ambiente grafico...
<Nikita1> Carlin0: io l'avevo installata
<Carlin0> è di molto + leggero
<krabador> non è molto rappresentativo
<Nikita1> Carlin0: questo lo ignoravo
<krabador> ma dai...
<Carlin0> inoltre ad ogni versione ubuntu si appesantisce
<Nikita1> krabador: era per dire che linux aveva già girato
<krabador> il kernel va avanti, e piano piano toglie retrocompatibilità
<Carlin0> non sono tutti uguali Nikita1
<Carlin0> magari potrebbe essere meglio lubuntu
<krabador> !derivate | Nikita1
<ubot-it> Nikita1: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> ma bisognerebbe sapere che cpu
<Nikita1> krabador: non mi sei molto simpatico.... Carlin0 si infatti... lubuntu lo scarico subito e lo provo... centrino duo n 6235
<Nikita1> ora vi saluto...buona domenica
<cristian_c> temo non finirà qui
<krabador> bisogna simpaticamente dire, che si accaniscono con i rottami
<marisa> ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare ubuntu su chiavetta
<krabador> !usbwin | marisa
<ubot-it> marisa: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<marisa> ciao, ho usato il programma rufus per montare ubuntu su chiavetta, ma riesco comunque ad accedere al so
<cristian_c> marisa: fornisci dettagli sul pc sul quale desideri installare ubunyu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<krabador> marisa, " ma riesco comunque ad accedere al so" ---> ?
<marisa> non riesco
<marisa> non riesco a far partire ubuntu dalla chiavetta
<krabador> !dettagli | marisa
<ubot-it> marisa: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<marisa> ho scaricato l'ultima versione ubuntu, ho visto che si può installare su chiavetta per provarlo prima di ripartire il disco, ho un notebook asus(ora cerco modello preciso)ha 4GB di RAM e processore 1.8GHz
<marisa> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ho usato questa guida
<cristian_c> marisa: potrebbe essere necessario disattivare avvio rapido su windows
<cristian_c> e fastboot nel bios
<krabador> marisa, con tutto il rispetto
<krabador> non stai fornendo dettagli, torna quando hai sottomano le voci chieste da ubot-it
<marisa> si ok..
<gionni> a tutti... scusate è la prima volta che mi trovo qui...avrei una domanda su l'installazione di tp-link nano... Posso chiedere a voi?https://thepb.in/p/AnhrxJvxGXohv
<akis24> !chat | gionni
<ubot-it> gionni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gionni> bhe ... installazione su xubuntu.. non è argomento di supporto?
<akis24> gionni:  e di grazia installazione tp-link  è roba da supporto ubuntu ?
<Dell> buon pomeriggio, è possibile chiedere su questo canale a proposito di PlayDeb o devo chiedere in chat libera? grazie
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dell> ok
<mizu> salve ho un problema per creare un collegamento
<krabador> eeeeeeh sarebbe ?
<akis24> mizu:  esponi bene il tuo problema
<cristian_c> mizu: da una directory a un'altra directoru?
<mizu> ho installato un programma con wine
<mizu> vorrei creare collegamneto sul desktop
<mizu> non riesco
<cristian_c> mizu: che ubuntu?
<mizu> 14.04
<cristian_c> mizu: dove si trova l'eseguibile?
<mizu> .wine
<krabador> cristian_c, wine
<mizu> esatto
<krabador> mizu, devi fare un file di testo , .desktop
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<krabador> programmadimeizu.desktop
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/IconeDiAvvio/Modalit%C3%A0Manuale
<mizu> fatto
<mizu> krabador, poi?
<krabador> mizu, se avessi un po' piu' di pazienza...
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> un file .desktop nella cartella /usr/share/applications
<krabador> da compilare come indicato nel link postato da cristian_c
<mizu> provo, grazie
<linux_> exit
<linux_> exiot
<linux_> quit
<stefinf> buonasera io vorrei delle informazioni in merito a come installare ubuntu
<krabador> !installazione | stefinf
<ubot-it> stefinf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> serviti pure.
<stefinf> ciao ora sto scaricando l'ultima versione successivamente come faccio ad installarlo
<krabador> stefinf, se leggi nella pagina di download, ci sono tutti i riferimenti
<krabador> stefinf, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download , in questa pagina ti dice tutto, e ti da tutti i link
<krabador> stefinf, se hai problemi chiedi
<stefinf> okok ma se installo ubuntu il vecchio sistema operativo viene eliminato ?
<krabador> stefinf, se vuoi si , se non vuoi no
<stefinf> ecco come dovrei fare per non cancellare il vecchio,chiedo qui perché non o mai fatto una ripartizione o cose simili
<krabador> stefinf, facendo partire l'installer, cosa che puoi leggere dai link di installazione che ti sono stati forniti
<krabador> (aprili, non mordono )
<krabador> sarai messo di fronte a http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=07-16.04.png
<krabador> qui , di fatto, scegli destino del tuo sistema
<stefinf> ok
<krabador> stefinf, fare un backup dei dati importanti, è fondamentale a prescindere. Avventurarsi nella manutenzione di sistemi non è mai un'operazione priva di rischi, se si è inesperti a maggior ragione
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, ancora problemi di connessione?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao krabador, non mi pare... o si?
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, assolutamente si, e da settimane. Di fatto, da quando se n'è parlato in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> è assurdo.. cioè esiste una spiegazone plausibile? La connessione Internet è stabile
<krabador> !chat | Joshua^Dunamis ma ci sei già
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis ma ci sei già: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<llo0773> ciao a tutti chi mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> eeeh dipende
<krabador> llo0773, qui dentro si fa supporto ad ubuntu
<llo0773> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 mi dice che sono connesso ma quando apro il browser non navigo
<llo0773> mi dice che non sono connesso
<krabador> llo0773, ci sono altri sistemi operativi in questo computer?
<krabador> llo0773, e l'hai già detto..
<llo0773> si windows 10
<llo0773> sorry
<krabador> e parli di connessione wireless o cablata?
<llo0773> cablata
<f843d0> llo0773: ping 8.8.8.8 ti fornisce risposta? (interrompi premendo Ctrl + C)
<krabador> che router hai , in cui ti sei connesso?
<llo0773> l'ultimo della telecom
<llo0773> smart
<llo0773> che va bene anche per le connessioni in fibra
<llo0773> ping 8.8.8.8 non ho provato
<krabador> llo0773, va ad impostare i dns a mano, impostazioni --- rete
<krabador> selezionando la connessione cablata che stai usando
<llo0773> quali devo impostare?
<krabador> llo0773, che connessione hai?
<llo0773> flat 20 mmega
<krabador> adsl ?
<llo0773> adsl esatto
<krabador> llo0773, prova 85.37.17.51
<krabador> imposta, salva, devi riconnetterti
<llo0773> nel network manager vanno inseriti?
<krabador> per apri il browser
<krabador> llo0773, ehm, hai letto i messaggi di prima?
<llo0773> si
<llo0773> abbi pazienza ma non sono molto pratico con ubuntu
<krabador> impostazioni --- rete
<llo0773> ok
<llo0773> ci provo grazie
<Giovanni> salve
<krabador> !ciao | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Giovanni> sto riscontrando un problema legato all'installazione di ubuntu.. nel quale quando clicco installa mi viene fuori una finestra con scritto "non è stato definito alcun file system di root, correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento"
<krabador> Giovanni, dopo quale scelta di destinazione, nell'installer?
<Giovanni> non ho capito
<Giovanni> io per installarlo ho usato il boot usb
<Giovanni> dal bios
<krabador> lascia perdere il bios
<Giovanni> ok e?
<krabador> quel messaggio puo' dartelo solo ad installer iniziato
<Giovanni> si esatto
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> Giovanni, dopo quale scelta di destinazione, nell'installer?
<Giovanni> a circa metà
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> che voce hai scelto, nel menu immediatamente precedente?
<Giovanni> non riesco a capire la domanda
<Giovanni> in che senso scelta di destinazione
<krabador> che voce hai scelto, nel menu immediatamente precedente?
<krabador> concentrati.
<Giovanni> spuntate tutte
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> ad un certo punto , lui ti chiede dove e come deve essere installato
<Giovanni> nel disco secondario
<krabador> ed accetta una sola opzione
<krabador> spiega, per favore, come hai impostato quest'aspetto.
<Giovanni> l'ho installato nel seocndo disco poi non mi fa piu andare aanti
<Giovanni> avanti*
<krabador> Giovanni, se non ti fa piu' andare avanti...
<krabador> come dire...
<krabador> - non hai installato niente da nessua parte -
<Giovanni> cooosa?
<krabador> spiega, per favore, come hai impostato quest'aspetto, passo per passo
<krabador> altrimenti stiamo qui fino a domani
<krabador> ed io personalmente non ho tutto questo tempo.
<f843d0> Giovanni: se non specifichi una destinazione di FS di /, il sistema _non_ può installarsi
<Giovanni> si puo inviare una foto??
<krabador> certo
<krabador> !image | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Giovanni, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=07-16.04.png
<krabador> in un'immagine tipo questa, cosa hai scelto, e cosa hai fatto dopo.
<krabador> Giovanni, con calma, passo per passo, in maniera dettagliata
<Giovanni> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kgzqkIxRSWzPMzhVvB1i?signature=92d3bfda129fe2f54c48192a350a2ed2328b9bb857c7de864094b8b77f4dd0f4&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzU0NDE4NDZ9
<Giovanni> http://prntscr.com/cp10cf
<krabador> Giovanni, bene, hai premuto "altro"
<Giovanni> ?+
<krabador> nel menu immediatamente precedente a questo, che ti ho segnalato con l'immagine
<krabador> Giovanni, puoi stare attento a quello che si dice qui dentro, per favore?
<Giovanni> non mi fa tornare indietroo
<krabador> se premessi ok, visto che il sistema ti segnala che non hai selezionato nessuna root
<krabador> lui non solo te la fa selezionare, una partizione root, ma ti fa anche tornare indietro
<ilcarliNO> Salve, avrei un problema, ho per sbaglio cancellato tutte le cartelle visibili in /home/*nome*/ come posso sistemare? Grazie
<f843d0> ilcarliNO: cancellate, come?
<krabador> ilcarliNO, se le hai cancellate, no
<krabador> ilcarliNO, specialmente se dal momento della cancellazione, hai continuato ad usare il sistema , effettuando delle scritture
<ilcarliNO> In realtà nemmeno io lo so come
<ilcarliNO> krabador usato pochissimo linux
<ilcarliNO> da quando è successo
<krabador> ilcarliNO, dal sistema stesso, non puoi fare nulla. Puoi solo cercare di recuperare dati dal disco, per poter sperare di poter ricostruire, a mano , una situazione utilizzabile, nel contesto degli account utente
<ilcarliNO> Non ho quasi perso nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: come sai che sono cancellate?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sono per caso nel cestino?
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai controllato tramite terminale con un banale ls ?
<ilcarliNO> Quello che vorrei sapere è se posso ricrearse e "sistemarle" in modo che se vado in /home/*nome*/ trovo le cartelle e che funzioni tutto
<ilcarliNO> si e non ci sono
<ilcarliNO> non sono nel cestino
<krabador> ilcarliNO, non è questione di "quasi" , se rivuoi /home/utente funzionante, deve essere perfettamente integra come prima della cancellazione
<krabador> ilcarliNO, hai avuto la tua risposta, allora
<Joshua^Dunamis> aspè... come sai che hai cancellato solo quelle visibili? con ls -a che cosa ti risulta?
<ilcarliNO> quindi l'unica soluzione è ripristinare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ci sono quelle nascoste? tipo .config e roba simile?
<ilcarliNO> perchè sulla home con CTRL+H vedo i file nascosti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: files o anche le cartelle nascoste?
<ilcarliNO> su /home/utente
<ilcarliNO> tutti i file e cartelle vedo
<Joshua^Dunamis> quali ti mancano?
<ilcarliNO> non ho solo Scrivania, Documenti, Immagini, ecc
<ilcarliNO> Quelle di default visibili
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm... ma avevi roba la dentro?
<ilcarliNO> Solo uno script di pulizia e basta
<ilcarliNO> in Documenti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ecco che cosa avrà fatto danni!!! XD
<krabador> ilcarliNO, non c'è da girarci intorno , se non hai piu' /home/utente , il discorso è quanto ti cui prima
<krabador> *di cui
<Joshua^Dunamis> no ma /home/utente pare ci sia
<ilcarliNO> Joshua^Dunamis lo uso da anni e non ha mai fatto un danno
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, è tuo il sistema dell'utente?
<Joshua^Dunamis> mancano /home/utente/Documenti, /home/utente/Immagini, ecc
<ilcarliNO> si
<krabador> ilcarliNO, /home/*nome*/ , non è /home/utente/*nome*
<ilcarliNO> si è /home/nome/
<ilcarliNO> quella c'è e ha tutto tranne le cartelle Immagini, Video, Scrivania, ecc
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: prova a crearle... adesso non sto su Ubuntu quindi non ricordo tutte quelle che ci sono... potresti avere problemi con Scrivania
<krabador> ilcarliNO, no, se hai intenzione di inistere, sei nel canale sbagliato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: dopo chiudi e riapri la sessione utente magari ha risolto così... potresti trovare qualcosa sballato sul Desktop per via della cartella Scrivania
<ilcarliNO> Insistere? Ho semplicemente detto che mi mancano le cartelle visibili in /home/*nome*/ e se potevo sistemare ricreandole e basta
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: poi controlla nelle Impostazioni (ma dopo averle create e fatto nuovamento il login) i percorsi preferenziali se sono riconosciuti... però non chiedermi dove vedere nelle Impostazioni perché non sto usando Ubuntu
<ilcarliNO> Joshua^Dunamis la cartella "Scrivania" mi risulta sulla scrivania ma in relatà viene creata in /home/*utente*/
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: eh... questo è un poblema
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: che c'è la dentro?
<ilcarliNO> Lo so..
<ilcarliNO> Ora nulla perchè ho appena avviato linux e l'ho ricreata
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: ma dove l'hai ricreata?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ora in Home che cartelle visibili hai?
<ilcarliNO> da terminale in ~ (che è /home/*utente*)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ora in Home che cartelle visibili hai?
<krabador> ilcarliNO, certo ~ è /home/utente, ma /home/*nome*/ , non è /home/utente/*nome*
<ilcarliNO> Scrivania creata da me ma sulla Scrivania vera e propria (per intenderci quella che vedi a sistema avviato) vedo la cartella Scrivania
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq controlla da terminale ls /home/utente/Scrivania .... Che c'è dentro?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<ilcarliNO> krabador è /home/utente/ e "utente" o "*nome*" è il mio nome utente in linux
<ilcarliNO> Joshua^Dunamis impossibile accedere a /home/utente/Scrivania: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> ilcarliNO, *nome* si intende anche nomecartella
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: allora quella cartella Scrivania dentro Scrivania eliminila ma prima vedi che c'è dentro a /home/utente/Scrivania/Scrivania
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: mi sa che il danno è a livello root
<krabador> ilcarliNO, che tanto per cambiare /home/nomecartella != /home/utente/nomecartella
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: ti si sono sballati i permessi
<krabador> bingo
<krabador> !ripristino | ilcarliNO
<ubot-it> ilcarliNO: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ed un grande in bocca al lupo
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilcarliNO: sì, ha ragione krabador
<ilcarliNO> Oh beh.. è virtualizzato linux.. non ho problemi a ripristinare
 * Joshua^Dunamis sta per spararsi ad un piede per non sparare altrove!!!
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-25
<elca_> salve
<elca_> quacuno può aiutarmi???
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | elca_
<ubot-it> elca_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<elca_> si scusa saltata la L
<elca_> mi potresti dare una mano con mate?
<elca_> ok sorry
<elca_> daccapo
<elca_> ho un problema con mate17.04
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<elca_> reinstallato mi ridà lo stesso problema
<elca_> (ok sono prolisso)
<Carlin0> elca_, ma alla fine il problema quale sarebbe ?
<elca_> fatta la totale foramttazione mi ridà seguente prob: quando metto in icona le suddette finestre spariscono
<elca_> senza poterle ritrovare se non espandendo o comprimendo i panelli e non sempre accade
<Carlin0> mi spiace non so aiutarti , aspetta qualcuno che conosca mate
<elca_> bene
<Carlin0> ha pure fretta
<Guest9474> Salve a tutti, ho comprato un desktop Asus con installato ubuntu. Riesco ad entrare solo come ospite (con tutte le limitazioni relative)perchè non ho la password originaria. Come posso fare per risolvere questo problema? GRAZIE
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, non sei in possesso della psw di root  ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, devi  cercare bene nella documentazione fornita
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, ma é un desktop nuovo   ?
<Guest9474> usato
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, ah  mi pareva ... e chi te lo ha venduto non ha fornito nessuna password  ?
<Guest9474> e il rivenditore è solo un tramite
<Guest9474> no purtroppo
<Guest9474> va riformattato?
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, che versione di ubuntu montA?
<Guest9474> asp che controllo, devo accenderlo
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, se e´ una vecchia versione fuori supporto ti conviene precede ad una nuova installazione pulita ...
<Mr_Pan> altrimenit esiste il modo ...
<Guest9474> si sta avviando
<Guest9474> da dove si vede?
<Mr_Pan> devi loggarti
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, comunque leggi wua   https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Guest9474> credo sia 16.04.3 release i386
<Guest9474> può essere?
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, ok quindi LTS con supporto 5 anni benen ...
<Mr_Pan> tente il recupero seguendo la guida che ti ho linkato
<Guest9474> ma da li non ho trovato niente di fattibile da quel che vidi ieri. se lo volessi riformattare risolverei il problema?
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, la soluzione alternativa essite se preferisci reinstallare ok fai pure nesusn problema
<Mr_Pan> a quel punto ti crei utente / password che preferisci
<Guest9474> credo che magari guadagno anche in velocità
<Guest9474> per formattarlo cosa devo scaricare, scusami se insisto ma sono nuovo in questo ambiente
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, perche´ ?
<Guest9474> per i pc funziona
<Guest9474> togli tutte le schifezze accumulate ecc
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download    scegli la 16.04
<Mr_Pan> devi sapere se il tuo pc é 32 o 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> una volta che hai la ISO devi metterla su dvd o usb (da windows usa RUFUS)
<Mr_Pan> e poi inserisci il media appena creato e parti con instalalzione
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Guest9474> ho capito, grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> Guest9474, se hai problemi torna qua ... ci sara´ qualcuno che potrá rispondere alle tue domande
<Guest9474> Grazie ancora Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> prrego
<giorgio> come eliminare vecchia versione di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> giorgio, devi reinstallare ?
<giorgio> no la versione 16.04.2 si era bloccata ed ho istallato una vecchia versione di ubuntu in una nuova partizione. ora sono riuscito a sistemare e far ripartire il PC e vorrei eliminare la vecchia versione installata
<Carlin0> giorgio, dalla versione funzionante con gpparted cancelli la partizione con l'altra versione
<gigirock> giorgio, bella domanda .... devi fare in maniera che il grub venga gestito dalla 'vecchia' installazione , poi cancelli meramente e poi sudo update-grub
<gigirock> giorgio, bella domanda .... devi fare in maniera che il grub venga gestito dalla installazione *che vuoi manstenere, poi cancelli meramente e poi sudo update-grub
<giorgio> lo devo cancellare dal grub?
<Carlin0> no giorgio giorgio il grub è gestito dalla versione che va o dall'altra ?
<gigirock> giorgio, quando la partizione cancellata non ci sara' +, update-grub aggiorna il menu iniziale senza la voce dell'installazione
<Carlin0> giorgio, rispondi alla mia domanda
<giorgio> ora il grub mi da tutte due le versioni. La 16.04.2 funziona (la sto usando ora)
<Carlin0> si giorgio ok ma la voce + in alto quale è dele 2 ?
<giorgio> vorrei eliminare la vecchia che appare x prima nel menu del grub
<Carlin0> la vecchia appare per prima
<giorgio> si
<Carlin0> giorgio, hai uefi ?
<giorgio> non credo
<Carlin0> ora sei da quella che vuoi tenere giorgio ?
<giorgio> si
<Carlin0> giorgio, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> giorgio, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> giorgio, il 2° comando restituisce un link , incollalo qui
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7zgp3w2jC1
<Carlin0> giorgio, dai questi 2 comandi
<Carlin0> giorgio, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> giorgio, sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> ora giorgio il sistema operativo in cima alla lista è questo
<Carlin0> quindi puoi cancellare tranquillamente l'altra partizione
<giorgio> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25615077/
<giorgio> ok lo faccio da grub o da terminale ?
<Carlin0> da terminale dai quei 2 comandi
<Carlin0> giorgio, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> giorgio, sudo update-grub
<giorgio> ok quei due comandi li ho già dati
<Carlin0> ora con gparted puoi cancellare l'altro ubuntu
<Carlin0> magari apri gparted e posta una schermata
<giorgio> ma gparted dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> giorgio, per sicurezza scrivi nel terminale
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y install gparted
<Carlin0> così siamo sicuri che ci sia
<Mr_Pan> giorgio, e´andato tutto a posto  ?
<Carlin0> giorgio, tutto ok ?
<seby_183> Ciao ragazzi, durante l'installazione/aggiornamento di qualsiasi pacchetto ho l'errore: "no sandbox user '_apt' on the system cannot drop privileges". Ho provato a creare l'utente come letto su vari forum. Ma niente, non riesco a fare niente da apt. Avreste qualche idea?
<giorgio> mi si è impiantato il PC ora ho riavviato e ho dato da terminale il comando che mi hai detto.
<giorgio> questo è quello che è uscito
<Carlin0> giorgio, hai installato gparted ?
<giorgio> Carlin0  https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzyno1AEIE
<Carlin0> vediamo
<Carlin0> giorgio, segui le istruzioni di questo link e poi torna https://pastebin.com/raw/iKSJB98c
<Carlin0> seby_183, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt update
<Carlin0> seby_183, metti tutto il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | seby_183
<ubot-it> seby_183: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<seby_183> @Carlin0 ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25615245/
<seby_183> grazie!
<Carlin0> seby_183, perchè usi ubuntu da root ?
<giorgio> carlin0 ok fatto modifiche commessione
<seby_183> @carlin0 ho fatto un sudo -s per essere sicuro che non erano problemi di permessi
<Carlin0> giorgio, riprova sudo apt -y install gparted
<giorgio> Carlin0  ok fatto
<Carlin0> ok giorgio oa dai df-h | pastebinit
<Carlin0> e mi fai vedere il link
<giorgio> sempre da terminale?
<Carlin0> e poi giorgio sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> si sempre terminale
<sardonico> giorgio: df -h | pastebinit
<Carlin0> seby_183, mai visto quell'erroe sto cercando se trovo qualcosa
<sardonico> seby_183: hai rimosso l'utente _apt ?
<Carlin0> ops ha ragione sardonico ho toppato la sintassi
<giorgio> Carlin0 df-h: comando non trovato
<giorgio> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<seby_183> @Carlin0 grazie! Volutamente no. Ho cercato in qualche forum l'ho creato, ma mi da altri errori. praticamente non riesco ad usare più apt
<Carlin0> giorgio, scusa dh -h | pastebinit
<sardonico> seby_183: sudo grep _apt /etc/passwd /etc/shadow | pastebinit
<seby_183> @Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25615286/
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx4y57BpAhV
<sardonico> giorgio: df -h | pastebinit
<sardonico> hai scritto dh -h
<Carlin0> minchia colpa mia
<Carlin0> stasera so fuso
<Carlin0> scusate :(
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvE14n455Tl
<Carlin0> e poi giorgio sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> seby_183, male che vada puoi fare un ripristino
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<seby_183> cioè? @Carlin0
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> segui la guida
<seby_183> ok, allora ripristino. Partizioni, punti di mount e file restano invariati?
<Carlin0> si seby_183 avviando l'installazione ti vede quella già presente e ti chiede di reinstallarla e non perdi i dati
<Carlin0> come è spiegato nella guida
<seby_183> ok, provo e speriamo in bene!
<Carlin0> non vedo altre soluzioni purtroppo seby_183
<giorgio> Carlin0, https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmo5Jnj2QHM
<Carlin0> ok giorgio ora avvia gparted la partizione che devi cancellare è sda5
<giorgio> sempre da terminale?
<Carlin0> no da gparted
<Carlin0> lo apri è un tool grafico molto intuitivo
<Carlin0> segnati sda5 è la partizione che devi cancellare
<Carlin0> io devo scappare ora ...
<Carlin0> ciao a tutti
<giorgio> ok fatto eliminata SDA5
<seby_183> @Carlin0, perdonami, mi sento un utonto oggi...non riesco da live cd a trovare la voce "Reinstalla Ubuntu"
<Salvatore> Salve, vorrei sapere come posso cambiare l'indirizzo ip della mia macchina per metterne uno a mia scelta, uso ubuntu 14.04 server
<shez> salve a tutti
<EtherNet> shez: ciao
<_shadow_> Ciao a tutti, recentemente ho acquistato un mini pc su amazon: https://www.amazon.it/Z83-II-Desktop-x5-Z8350-Support-Windows/dp/B01M1JJ7BC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1506362592&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+pc Ho installato xubuntu-16.04.2 e sto riscontrando un problema con il wifi
<_shadow_> Dalla impostazioni riesco ad accedere al driver della scheda di rete, ma appena provo a resettare il driver o avviare un'installazione del driver stesso il pc si blocca nel senso che non riesco più ad interagire con la macchina
<_shadow_> che sia il tipo di driver che non è compatibile con xubuntu? (anche se la cosa mi sembra strana)
<_shadow_> scusate... ho scritto Xubuntu, in realtà è Ubuntu... Mi sono confuso perchè sto scrivendo da un pc che ha Xubuntu installato...
<Earen> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di aiuto su Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, quando tento l'apt update mi riempie di errori e non riesce a combinare niente, posso postare l'output?
<Earen> Questo il link, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25616070/ grazie del tempo :)
<cas87> buonasera a tutti: chi vuole provare ad aiutarmi?
<cas87> ho un problema grafico all'avvio (ubuntu 17.04)
<seby_183> Ciao, lanciando ufw status ho questo problema: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25616169/ avete qualche idea di cosa potrebbe essere?
<Cattivik> Salve
<Cattivik> Ho un "piccolo problema" con il raid 5 di Ubuntu, qualche anima pia poterbbe darmi una mano?
<Cattivik> Potrebbe...
<Cattivik> Premetto che è la prima volta che entro in questa chat, per cui non so come muovermi nel migliore dei modi...
<enzotib> Cattivik: la cosa migliore è avere pazienza e non uscire dopo pochi minuti
<Cattivik> Rimango in attesa fiducioso
<Cattivik> Ormai mi arrendo, Ubuntu non fa per me...
<Cattivik> Ciao jk
<Cattivik> Ok, grazie lo stesso.
<Cattivik> Buona serata
<PieroP91> non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu 15.10 potete aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> PieroP91, la 15.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> devi installare qualcosa di più nuovo coma la 16.04 o la 17.04
<PieroP91> ok :)
<PieroP91> all'avvio , come si fa a scegliere la chiavetta usb con la Live su avvio EFI? grazie
<Carlin0> il boot da usb lo devi impostare dal bios
<Carlin0> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-26
<jk^> se avvio la live usb di ubuntu o di una sua derivata e non installo, ma faccio solo "Try", e mi dà l'errore "PAE" che si deve fare?
<Carlin0> !forcepae | jk^
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'forcepae'
<Mr_Pan> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<Carlin0> jk^, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<m4xR34L> buongiorno ragazzi :) ho notato che ho 4  partizioni di disco 'dispositivo di loop' il percorso è /var/lib/snapd/snaps..... sapete dirmi a cosa servono... e se posso rimuoverle
<glpiana> m4xR34L, nel terminale scrivi: mount       e copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<m4xR34L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25619482/
<jk^> Carlin0, ma quel procedimento è per l'installazione, a me serve solo per far partire ubuntu da pendrive
<Carlin0> è lo stesso jk^
<jk^> ok Carlin0, grazie
<m4xR34L> glpiana, trovato nulla?
<glpiana> m4xR34L, scrivi: sudo systemctl status snapd
<m4xR34L> fatto, poi?
<glpiana> !paste | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<m4xR34L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25619536/
<glpiana> m4xR34L, io non uso e non ho mai usato snap, ma visto che il servizio snapd è attivo penso sia normale avere quelle posizioni montate. perchè vorresti rimuoverle?
<m4xR34L> glpiana, le ho notate solo ieri, se fosse stato un mio errore nello 'smanettare' le avrei rimosse per fare pulizia... in questo caso le tengo :)
<m4xR34L> glpiana, sono uscito ^C
<m4xR34L> grazie per le info a presto ragazzi... buon lavoro :)
<jk^> sapete la differenza tra schermi "glare" e "no glare", sto leggendo il primo articolo che mi da google c'è una marea di persone che non si capiscono manco tra di loro :-o
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> azz ho sbagliato
<jk^> scusa
<sardonico> matte tutta la vita
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, se puoi sceglierre si ...
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, io ho il mio fujitsu che e´ touch e glare (non ho potuto scegliere)
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giorgio> ciao, vorrei togliere una vecchia versione di ubuntu installato in una partizione separata e eliminarlo dal grub dove si trova in prima posizione
<glpiana> giorgio, dacci un'idea di quali altri sistemi hai installati sul pc
<giorgio> solo ubuntu 16.04 e 16.04.2
<glpiana> giorgio, due installazioni distinte di 16.04?
<giorgio> si. siccome si era impiantato con 16.04.2 ho installato la vecchia versione ed è ripartito. ora vorrei togliere le vecchia versione 16.04
<giorgio> glpiana, si. siccome si era impiantato con 16.04.2 ho installato la vecchia versione ed è ripartito. ora vorrei togliere le vecchia versione 16.04
<glpiana> giorgio, allora, la prima cosa da fare è installare grub dalla installazione che vuoi mantenere
<glpiana> giorgio, in questo momento sei collegato dalla installazione che vuoi mantenere?
<giorgio> glpiana, si
<giorgio> glpiana, come devo fare?
<glpiana> giorgio, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> !paste | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giorgio> glpiana, devo scrivere mount!paste ?
<sardonico> mount | paste
<giorgio> ok fatto
<Mr_Pan> giorgio, spetta ... scrivi     sudo apt install pastebinit
<giorgio> sudo apt install pastebinit  ok
<Mr_Pan> dai invio ... inserisci la password "alal cieca" ed installa ...
<giorgio> fatto
<Mr_Pan> giorgio, devi scrivere nel terminale ...
<Mr_Pan> giorgio, ora mount | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> all  ultima riga ci sara un link ... copiale ed incollalo qua
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJwXR002Kc5
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, é tutto tuo ... io vado a pranzo ...
<giorgio> glpiana, che altro devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mr_Pan> giorgio, ora sei dal sistema che vuoi manteenere  ?
<glpiana> eccomi
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, ok vi saluto a dopo
<glpiana> Mr_Pan, :)
<glpiana> giorgio, scrivi nel terminale: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> giorgio, mostraci l'output del comando
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, ha installato pastebinit
<Carlin0> giorgio, ma queste cose non le avevi già fatte ieri ?
<Carlin0> bah ...
<giorgio> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh85yj6qNGuJ
<glpiana> giorgio, ora: sudo update-grub
<giorgio> Carlin0, ciao. si ieri però al termine delle operazioni ho ritrovato il grub com'era con al primo posto il vecchio ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> lepomis, ...
<Mr_Pan> salve ho un problema ... il mio desktop dispone solo di uscita video Display Port ed e´ collegato alla tv com cavo DP>HDMI ..  ma purtroppo l'audio non viene rilevato ... nelpannello delle impostazioni audio non ci sono periferiche digitali hdmi/dp disponibili attive... qualche idea?
<lepomis> hai un convertitore dp to hdmi ?
<Mr_Pan> lepomis, no cavo diretto dp>hdmi
<lepomis> collega le uscite audio del tuo desktop alal tv non usare la dp
<lepomis> avrai i jack 3,5
<Mr_Pan> lepomis, ma poi avrei sempre la tv muta quando non uso il pc
<lepomis> no
<Mr_Pan> io voglio audio dal pc solo quando lo uso
<Mr_Pan> lepomis, la tv non ha jack in ingresso solo le cuffie
<lepomis> appunto
<Mr_Pan> lepomis, e quindi cosa collego
<Mr_Pan> !seen
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<Mr_Pan> !info
<crownless> ciao ragazzi....chi ha 5 minuti da dedicarmi??
<gigirock> crownless, fai la domanda dai
<crownless> ho comprato un'antenna wifi da connettere tramite usb al computer, ora devo installare i driver ma anche se li installo da "software e aggiornamenti" l'antenna non funziona
<Mr_Pan> crownless, modello antenna   ?   scommetto una tp link o ralink .-...
<Mr_Pan> e versione ubuntu che usi
<crownless> l'antenna è una "CSL net wlan usb 3.0 stick"
<crownless> l ultima
<Mr_Pan> crownless, appri una finestra terminale
<crownless> m'hanno dato anche il cd con i driver...
<crownless> aperta
<Mr_Pan> scrivi lsusb   individua la riga relativa all antenna wifi copiala qui
<crownless> questa?
<crownless> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8812AU 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WLAN Adapter
<Mr_Pan> crownless, hai la sigla esatta dell antenna tipo WF... ecc ecc   ?
<crownless> no :( dove la cerco?
<Mr_Pan> crownless, fa nulla ... risulta essere full compatibile con linux
<Mr_Pan> crownless, dovresti anche avere un cd con i driver linux ..
<crownless> allora..ho il cd, ho copiato la cartella con i driver linux sulla home
<crownless> in "driver aggiuntivi" trovo l antenna
<crownless> provo a selezionarla la e poi facio lsusb?
<Mr_Pan> crownless, i driver vanno installati non li puoi copiare e basta ...
<crownless> lo so infatti sto cercando il modo :)
<Mr_Pan> crownless, in driver aggiuntivi seleziona l antenna e poi prosegui facendgli cercare i drive r
<Mr_Pan> dovrebbe scaricarli da internet
<crownless> ok
<crownless> ti faccio sapere
<Mr_Pan> crownless, ok sulla scatola non hai un codice qualcosa ,... sul sito di csl ci sono parecchi driver ma dovrei capire esattamente quale ti potrebbe servire ...
<crownless> intendi numero di modello e numero WDP?
<Mr_Pan> crownless, prova a darmelo
<crownless> mod nr: 50678/20160607SZ001
<crownless> WDP nr: 302226
<Mr_Pan> crownless, perfetto sul sito ftp pe quel modello niente driver Linux ...
<Mr_Pan> crownless, allora ti ha scaricato i driver da "driver Aggiuntivi"   ?
<crownless> ho apportato le modifiche ma non credo che abbia scaricato qualcosa....vedo se mi da qualcosa in aggiornamenti?
<crownless> o provo a spegnere e riaccendere il computer?
<crownless> nel cd c'è la cartella dei driver linux ma non riesco a trovare un ****** non apre niente :/
<Mr_Pan> crownless, i driver nella cartella saranno in formato tar .. .dev scompattarli ... e vedere cosa cé´ dentro...
<Mr_Pan> da "driver Aggiuntivi" se vedi la scheda selezionala e poi clicca su scarica driver ...
<Mr_Pan> crownless, da terminale digita ifconfig
<Mr_Pan> se vedi la scheda wireless allora e´ riconosciuta dal sistema ...    e  puoi configurarla con network manager
<Mr_Pan> collegandola alal tua rete wireless
<Mr_Pan> crownless, da terrminale    ifcong    copia tutto e incolla su paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> poi incolla qua il link di paste
<crownless> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvE1nKz3qhl
<Mr_Pan> crownless, la wifi e´ connessa
<crownless> e ma non dall'antenna
<crownless> vuoi sapere cosa c'è dentro la cartella TAR
<crownless> nel cd dei driver...
<Mr_Pan> crownless e da dove   ?
<Mr_Pan> hai un altra wwireless  ?
<Mr_Pan> crownless, wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<Mr_Pan>         inet 192.168.1.9  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255
<crownless> la scheda originale, quella del computer
<Mr_Pan> crownless, scusa ma allora a cosa ti occorre la seconda scheda wireless ?
<Mr_Pan> crownless, hai scompattato il file tar ... quelli sono i driver  ... al 99% ci sará un file di testo o readme con le istruzioni
<crownless> nel caso vado dal vicino e voglio usare la mia connessione (per esempio)
<crownless> o nel caso che vado alla ricerca di connessioni in giro
<crownless> l'antenna capta 2 kilometri zio
<Mr_Pan> crownless, ??? beato te ... 2 km... zio ... ma manco 100 etri ...
<Mr_Pan> metri ...
<Mr_Pan> crownless, war driving lo facevo 15 anni fa ...
<crownless> dentro la cartella ci sono 5 catelle chiamate: platform, os_dep, include, hal, core........e poi ci sono 6 file chiamati: runwpa, makefile, kconfig, ifconfig-wlan0, clean..
<Mr_Pan> crownless, vanno compilati ...
<crownless> mhmm va be dai
<crownless> almeno mi sono tolto un dubbio
<crownless> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> crownless, visto che hai preso una chiavetta nuova potevi sceglierne una che collegavi e basta... un minimo di ricerca prima di acquistare ...
<Mr_Pan> crownless, prego
<crownless> hahaha gua sai cosa mi fa alterare?? che con parrot e windows funziona ma con kali e ubuntu no
<Mr_Pan> e no la chiavetta non raggiungerá mai i 2 km ...
<crownless> e va be era un esempio nel senso che è più forte di quella del computer
<crownless> va bè dai
<Mr_Pan> crownless, insisto che se  la vedi dentro "driver aggiuntivi" basta che la selezioni e clicchi su "scarica Driver" ....
<Mr_Pan> o "applica modifiche" come scritto in ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> ti scarichera il driver prorpietario ...
<crownless> l ho fatto e l antenna non s'accende...non è che devo spegnere e accendere per le modifiche?
<Mr_Pan> prova  a  riavviare
<Mr_Pan> oppure leva e rimetti la usb .. .
<crownless> dai riavvio e vedo....grazie mille :)
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! a casa sul mio acer 5230 ho rimesso il disco dove era installato ubuntu 14.04, su quel portatile. dopo che carica il grub appena arriva allo Starting up... mi arriva al (initrafs) dicendo ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blabla does not exist. Dropping to a shell (ash). il bello che non esiste la cartella /dev/disk/by-uuid ma /dev/disk/by-id, dove c'è solo il masterizzatore, che tra l'altro non è operativo :(
<David77> il disco viene riconosciuto dal bios e il grub, con esc, mi fa vedere i vari kernel. solo memtest funziona. vado in Recovery Mode e vedo ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16), stessa cosa da liveusb che non parte e rimane con COMRESET failed (errno=-16) e ata1: reset failed, giving up. è la prima volta che non mi parte neanche la live. aiutino? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, ma è una live o un disco con il sistema installato ?
<David77> Carlin0, sul disco interno era installato ubuntu 14.04. il boot l'ho provato sia con il disco che con la liveusb 14.04
<Carlin0> mi sembrano 2 problemi diversi David77
<David77> con il disco (initramfs), con la live si pianta dopo ata1: reset failed, giving up. anche in recovery mode, dal disco interno, mi appare sempre il reset failed....
<Carlin0> per il disco potresti provare a ripristinare il grub
<David77> da (initramfs)?
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui la guida David77
<David77> il grub è vecchio. quando parte, si fa per dire, dice GRUB 1.5
<David77> 'Nel caso GRUB fosse danneggiato e non fosse possibile avviare il sistema operativo, è possibile utilizzare degli strumenti avviabili tramite CD/USB Live' se partisse la live volentieri...
<Carlin0> David77, come hai preparato la live usb ?
<David77> da ubuntu stesso. se non ricordo male l'ho fatta con il classico dd visto che di solito le faccio così. è la liveusb della 14.04, che uso ogni tanto e che ieri ha funzionato, che mi porto sempre dietro. infatti al boot da liveusb scelgo la lingua, la tastiera e dico 'Prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<Carlin0> da ubuntu con che programma ? se nemmeno lo ricordi forse è ora di rifarla
<David77> per l'esattezza è la live di xubuntu ma poco importa spero. te l'ho detto, al 99% con dd. e ieri funzionava bene. ora vedo se ho anche la liveusb della 16.04
<Carlin0> David77, magari la chiavetta si è logorata
<David77> Carlin0, poverina... certo ha lavorato! ma se si fosse logorata non dovrebbe neanche darmi la schermata iniziale e poi gli errori che mi da esattamente quando vado in recovery mode dal disco installato?
<David77> comunque io le faccio sempre con dd. sarebbe strano che proprio quella l'avessi fatta diversamente. https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<David77> Carlin0, ora che ci penso ubuntu aveva corretto un bug sulle live della 14.04 che se il disco aveva dei problemi non partiva. corretto poi sicuramente nelle live della 16.04. avevo già notato questa cosa con un hdd interno difettoso da live 14.04. è possibile che sia colpa del disco che magari è andato?
<lepomis> mi ridate il voice su ubuntu chat raga
<David77> mi sa che il problema è del disco... ho fatto partire con una liveusb di lubuntu16 e non mi vede il disco interno, esattamente come da (initramfs) e facendo ls /dev/disk/by-id che trovava solo il masterizzatore :( proverò a staccarlo e provare a 'vederlo' da usb... che dite è possibile?
<gigirock_> David77: ma anche il bios potrebbe avere qualche problema
<David77> da usb il disco, da 'Dischi' mi dice 'Il disco è OK, 4 settori danneggiati'. che 4 settori possono bloccare la live e il sistema? il bios lo legge tranquillamente gigirock_ :( i dati SMART tutte le 'Valutazione' dicono OK
<gigirock_> Fsck dovrebbe aggiustare il tutto è magari marcare i settori danneggiati così nn si useranno +
<gigirock_> Ma nel bios c'è l'opzione raid   ?
<gigirock_> David77: provato a cambiare canale sata ?
<David77> seconda volta che mi è successo un boot con (initramfs) ma la prima volta la live vedeva il disco e infatti il problema era successo dopo un aggiornamento del kernel che ho risolto perchè c'erano solo degli orfani. un portatile acer vecchiotto. no raid e solo 1 disco caro gigirock_. malefico COMRESET failed (errno=-16) e ata1: reset failed, giving up ... :(
<lepomis> datemi il voice su ubuntu chat o la merda pioverà
<David77> lepomis questo è il canale di supporto. chiedi in chat, grazie
<gigirock_> lepomis: irc nn ha voice
<lepomis> David77, come già detto e fatto! capire il senso della richiesta prima di sparare
<gigirock_> David77: intendo dire se c'è l'opzione raid nel bios
<David77> gigirock_ mmm non credo proprio, anche perchè sul mio vecchio acer entra solo un disco. comunque guardo
<lepomis> ou
<gigirock_> lepomis: e perché non hai voice su _chat ?
<lepomis> perchè ho parlato di escrementi
<gigirock_> Stai punito allora
<David77> gigirock_ come immaginavo niente raid. è una bios Phoenix del 2007. avevo visto una discussione che parlava di raid con quel problema e un'altra uefi con un ssd. probabilmente l'uefi neanche esisteva quando l'ho comprato
<gigirock_> Un bios di 10 anni
<David77> in quel periodo lo comprai. ma con l'altro disco dove ho installato lubuntu 64bit va perfettamente! volevo farlo partire anche con questo disco, l'originale, che aveva installato la 14.04 ma esco in (initramfs)... uffff
<David77> mi sa che devo copiare i dati e poi magari provare a formattarlo, da usb visto che internamente nulla. appena l'ho tolto comunque scaldava abbastanza. ora invece, esterno, è 29 °C
<chm> ho appena installato lubuntu e ho problemi con la connessione wireless: il pc collegato via cavo funziona correttamente, riconosce la rete wifi e collegata permette di navigare su internet (anche scollegando il cavo di rete). al riavvio del pc si collega alla rete wifi ma non permette di navigare su web. quale può essere il problema?
<chm> grazie per la collaborazione
<David77> chm__ usa la lan altrimenti non si riesce a parlare
<David77> hai la 17.04 oppure una LTS come la 16.04?
<chm__> 17.04
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<David77> l'hai appena installata?
<David77> chm__ hai si scusa lo hai detto
<David77> potresti provare se con la 16.04 LongTimeSupport, magari in live facendo 'prova Lubuntu' non ha questo problema. non LTS=novità, LTS=stabilità. dipende da cosa ci devi fare
<chm__> devo fare upgrade?
<chm__> vorrei solo poter utilizzare internet tramite wireless senza dover connettere ogni volta il cavo lan
<David77> upgrade è quando hai un sistema già con dati non per un sistema che puoi in caso reinstallare da zero. comunque ti consigliavo di provare prima con la live
<chm__> grazie ora provo
<David77> se è solo per andare su internet anche con la live ci puoi provare :)
<David77> io ho proprio lubuntu 16.04 e sto solo in wife
<David77> *WiFi
<David77> per testare invece anche sulla 17.04, se veramente ti colleghi alla wifi, puoi o cambiare dns e magari disattivare ipv6
<chm> ho provato a cambiare dns e togliere IPV6 automatico ma alla riaccensione si connette solo via lan. Ora provo a scaricare la versione16.04 lts in live. grazie
<David77> chm poi se succede anche in live lubuntu 16.04 prova a richiedere
<chm> certamente, grazie mille! buona serata
<David77> anche a te
<wow87> Ciao a tutti...
<wow87> Volevo dire che con ubuntu 17.04 non riesco a dare velocità al mouse...La velocità del puntatore è al massimo ma va come una lumaca...
<wow87> poi o al minimo o al massimo della velocità non cambia niente...
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-27
<FranCic> Salve
<glpiana> !ciao | FranCic
<ubot-it> FranCic: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<FranCic> Avrei un problema con ubuntu, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> FranCic, illustra il tuo problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<FranCic> ok grazie, allora il problema è questo
<FranCic> ho installato Ubuntu 16.04.2
<FranCic> ieri mi è apparto l'updater indicando di installare aggiornamenti hardware importanti per la sicurezza
<FranCic> quindi mi ha dato la schermada di installazione per Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS (Xenial Xerus)
<FranCic> ho dato update, etc...
<FranCic> ha iniziato a scaricare, installare, etc..., poi a circa l'80% di installazione il PC si è spento (non sò la causa)
<FranCic> quando ho riavviato, praticamente ubuntu viene lanciato solo in modalita shell (riga di comando)
<glpiana> FranCic, riesci a fare il login testuale?
<FranCic> mi dice di inserire il login e la passaword
<FranCic> si
<glpiana> FranCic, bene, dopo il login scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FranCic> ad accedere alle cartelle con il comando dir, etc...
<glpiana> hai il pc davanti?
<FranCic> si, ma adesso sono in windows, Linux è in un altro harddisk separato
<FranCic> se potete indicarcmi gentilmente le istruzioni
<FranCic> le segno così da provare
<glpiana> FranCic, segnati il comando, con spazi e numero di trattini corretto mi raccomando
<glpiana> sudo spazio dpkg spazio due trattini e attaccato configure spazio untrattino e attaccato a
<FranCic> ok, questo dovrebbe servire a riparare i package se non sbaglio
<FranCic> poi vi sono altri comandi da effettuare ?
<glpiana> FranCic, sì e sarebbe il caso di darlo almeno un paio di volte, e potresti ottenere errori. se gli errori persistono dai: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> FranCic, una volta che non hai più errori, riavvi con ctrl+alt+canc o con sudo reboot
<FranCic> Quindi se ottengo errori provo a ridare il comando una seconda volta, se continuo ad ottenere errori, utilizzo il secondo comando, una volta che non ottengo errori effettuo il reboot
<FranCic> questo dovrebbe sistemare tutto o devo effettuare altro dopo il riavvio ?
<glpiana> FranCic, esatto. se invece gli errori permangono sempre uguali, torna qui, magari dopo aver fatto una foto allo schermo così possiamo dare un'occhiata
<FranCic> come faccio a fare una foto dello schermo da shell ?
<glpiana> FranCic, col cellulare per esempio
<FranCic> ok, riavvio in ubuntu e provo la procedura, a dopo, grazie
<FranCic> Salve nuovamente
<FranCic> gipiana, ho effettuato l'operazione indicata
<glpiana> FranCic, con che risultato?
<FranCic> ti posto lo screenshot (non è venuto benissimo) ad un certo punto si blocca chiedendomi cosa fare, quindi mi sono dovuto fermare
<glpiana> !image | FranCic
<ubot-it> FranCic: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<FranCic> ecco: https://i.imgur.com/TUPzbvS.jpg
<FranCic> putroppo il flash non visualizza alcune scritte
<FranCic> ma il resto è visibile
<glpiana> quando hai messaggi come quello, rispondi sempre Y
<glpiana> FranCic, quindi torna di là e ridai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FranCic> ok
<FranCic> si, riprovo, a dopo, grazie
<FranCic> Salve nuovamente
<FranCic> @glpiana
<FranCic> ho effettuato la procedura, la prima volta mi ha dato errore in alcuni pacchetti
<FranCic> rieffettuata la seconda volta, tutto ok
<FranCic> quindi reboot
<FranCic> il sistema adesso si avvia nuovamente (molte grazie), tuttavia mi da avviso di alcuni errori:
<FranCic> 1) An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong
<FranCic> The error message was: 'Error: BrokenCount > 0' This usually meant that your installed packages have unmet dependencies
<FranCic> 2) in software update mi dice che ci sono pacchetti da installare, se dico installa mi dice:
<glpiana> FranCic, dammi un minuto e sono da te
<FranCic> The package system is broken
<FranCic> si grazie
<glpiana> FranCic, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> FranCic, se da errori dimmelo altrimenti procediamo
<FranCic> ok
<FranCic> fatto, dice done
<FranCic> nessun errore
<FranCic> il logo completo:
<FranCic> Fetched 102 kB in 0s (150 kB/s)
<FranCic> Reading package lists... Done
<glpiana> FranCic, sudo apt-get -f install
<FranCic> ok...
<FranCic> fatto, nessun errore
<glpiana> FranCic, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FranCic> ok...
<glpiana> installa qualcosa?
<FranCic> si, molte cose
<FranCic> attendo che finisca
<FranCic> per adesso è in "Preparing/Selecting/Unpaking"
<FranCic> @glpiana
<FranCic> ok mi he apparsa nel terminale
<FranCic> una finestra grafica con titolo:
<FranCic> Configuring unattended-upgrades
<FranCic> con diverse opzioni
<FranCic> "install the package maintainer's version"
<glpiana> sempre
<FranCic> "keep the local version currently installed"
<FranCic> etc...
<FranCic> la prima ?
<glpiana> manteiner's version
<FranCic> ok
<FranCic> fatto, nessun errore
<glpiana> FranCic, bene. hai ancora segnalazioni di errori del gestore dei pacchetti?
<FranCic> l'icona in alto con il messaggio è sparita
<glpiana> FranCic, bene. riavvia
<FranCic> ok, a dopo
<FranCic> Salve di nuovo
<FranCic> @glpiana, riavviato, adesso non dà nessun errore/avviso
<FranCic> l'unico "problema" di questa nuove versione è che sembra essere abbastanza più lenta
<FranCic> dopo l'inserimento della password impiega oltre un minuto per darmi la barra del app etc...
<FranCic> prima era solo qualche secondo
<Carlin0> FranCic, le nuove versioni sono sempre più pesantucce delle precedenti
<FranCic> in ogni caso, funziona tutto nuovamente, moltissime grazie
<FranCic> ho memorizzato i passaggi, in caso di stesso problema la prossima volta, saprò come fare
<FranCic> @Carlin0, si ovvio, però questa sembra il "doppio" più pesante
<FranCic> comunque ok
<glpiana> FranCic, ci sono comunque interfacce pesanti e interfacce leggere
<FranCic> ho quella di default
<FranCic> di ubuntu 16.04.4
<FranCic> si può installere qualche altra più leggera ?
<glpiana> un attimo
<FranCic> un'altra cosa, adesso ho solo firefox aperto e noto che in system monitor l'uso della CPU è alto
<David77> FranCic questo canale ha anche i log online, quindi basta che ti ricordi il giorno per vedere i passaggi. DE più leggere ci sono lxde (Lubuntu) o xfce (xubuntu) sempre 16.04
<FranCic> @David77, grazie per le info
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<FranCic> dicevo noto che in system monitor il consumo di CPU è alto adesso
<Carlin0> FranCic, hai ancora il terminale aperto ?
<FranCic> a volte indica CPU1: 100% e CPU2: max 15%, a volte scambia i valori
<FranCic> no
<FranCic> nessun terminale
<Carlin0> FranCic, sai che cpu usa quel pc ? e quanta ram ?
<FranCic> ok niente, si è stabilizzato a 5-6% su entrambi i core
<FranCic> forse stava caricando/eseguendo qualcosa in background
<FranCic> si si, però adesso è ok
<David77> FranCic probabilmente stava cercando gli aggiornamenti di alcuni plugin / estensioni
<FranCic> si probabile
<FranCic> nel caso volessi provare qualche interfaccia più leggera da installare (Lubuntu) o (xubuntu), mi potreste indicare la procedura da utilizzare ?
<glpiana> FranCic, di interfacce più leggere di unity ce ne sono diverse: lxde (la metti col pacchetto lubuntu-desktop), xfce (con xubuntu-desktop), mate (con mate-desktop) per esempio
<FranCic> tipo sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop, etc...
<FranCic> o sono versioni linux a se
<glpiana> FranCic, con apt-get install. poi esci dalla sessione e al rientro scegli l'interfaccia che vuoi usare
<Mr_Pan> FranCic, puoi installare altri DE .... la base é comune
<FranCic> preferirei non installare altre version Linux, semplicemente interfacce se possibile
<Carlin0> FranCic, se ci dicessi che cpu ha e quanta ram magari ti si potrebbe consigliare meglio
<FranCic> ram 8GB
<ciccio> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<FranCic> CPU pentium dual core 3.2GHZ
<Mr_Pan> ciao ciccio
<FranCic> è abbastanza obsoleto
<FranCic> ciao
<ciccio> potrei avere un dritta che sto diventando matto?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciccio> ho installato ubuntu server 16.04 e successivamente installato e configurato vsftpd ma il server rifiuta la connessione
<Carlin0> FranCic, mate o xubuntu dovrebbero andare bene
<glpiana> FranCic, quei pacchetti installano solo le interfacce. considera che poi in estetica sono tutte molto configurabili. fatti un giro su google per vedere qualche immagine per farti un'idea della versatilità
<FranCic> @glpiana, ok grazie
<FranCic> esco, ciao a tutti
<ciccio> nessuno sa darmi una dritta?
<Carlin0> ciccio, il server è dietro a un router ?
<ciccio> si
<ciccio> in locale
<Carlin0> impostato ip statico ? forward delle porte nel router ? etc etc
<ciccio> dal router vedo ip
<ciccio> e apache2 funziona
<ciccio> ma ftp no
<Carlin0> ciccio, se posso chiedere : perchè ftp e non sftp ?
<ciccio> perche sapevo configurare vsftpd
<ciccio> ma se mi consigli di configurare sftp
<Carlin0> ciccio, se installi openssh-server hai accesso dia in ssh che in sftp col medesimo servizio
<Carlin0> sia*
<ciccio> dove la trovo una guida per configurarlo?
<Carlin0> però ovvio resta sempre il forward delle porte dal router e l'ip fisso
<Carlin0> basta editare il file /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ciccio> provo
<ciccio> lo devo installare
<Carlin0> ciccio, devi vedere se è installato o no
<ciccio> e come
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep openssh-server
<Carlin0> cmq ciccio maneggiare un server richiede un minimo di esperienza ...
<ciccio> si è installato
<Carlin0> quindi prova a connettere la porta 22
<Carlin0> se non va il problema è sul router ...
<ciccio> con sftp funziona
<ciccio> ma perche con ftp non si connette?
<Carlin0> ottimo , è una connessione anche + sicura
<Carlin0> ciccio, sei tu quello che sa configurare ftp
<ciccio> almeno quello si ma stavolta c'è un problema
<ciccio> :)
<ciccio> è possibile installare accanto al server ubuntu desktop?
<Carlin0> usa sftp è + sicuro ... la tecnologia va avanti
<ciccio> in modo da avere due installazione
<ciccio> ok Carlin0
<Carlin0> ciccio, fai un'altra installazione se hai spazio
<Carlin0> io ho 3 OS sul pc
<ciccio> mi consigli di fare una partizione diversa?
<ciccio> o tutte sulla solita
<Carlin0> a meno che non vuoi installare l'interfaccia grafica sul server , devi fare un'altra partizione
<Carlin0> la swap possono averla in comune
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, ma ti colleghi ad internet da un cellulare ?!
<ciccio> no perche
<Mr_Pan> curiositá
<ciccio> si puo installare l'interfaccia grafica direttamente sul server?
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, che senso ha ?
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, potevi usare direttamente una distro desktop ...
<Mr_Pan> alla fine sono uguali ...
<ciccio> abbiate comprensione per un giovane vecchio linuxiano
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, come ti va linkem  ?  stabile  ?
<ciccio> si si perfetta
<Mr_Pan> ok ciccio qua stiamo andando OT cambia canale per favore
<ciccio> si volaaaa con linkem
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ok mi allontano , a dopo
<ciccio> come faccio a installare lainterfaccia grafica sul server?
<Carlin0> ciccio, che interfaccia vuoi installare ? xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, dipende cosa vuoi installare ipicamente  sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop  installa lxde
<Carlin0> esatto
<Mr_Pan> ma ci sono per tutte le altre interfacce
<ciccio> ubuntu no lubuntu
<ciccio> ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<Mr_Pan> [14:44:44] <Carlin0> ciccio, che interfaccia vuoi installare ? xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu ?
<ciccio> Mr_Pan: ubuntu 16
<ciccio> cosi allineo il server con il desktop
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    ma continuo a non capirne l' utilitá ...
<Mr_Pan> un server per definizione non ha interfaccia grafica ... lo gestisci da remoto via ssh oo al massimo con delle cose tipo webmin
<ciccio> te la spiego. con il server e desktop posso utilizzare il pc per entrambi i servizi, è un muletto che tengo per provare i siti web che realizzo e allo stesso tempo lo uso come pc visto che linux mi piace di piu
<Mr_Pan> ok ciccio
<ciccio> Mr_Pan: volendo posso decidere di avviarlo anche solo come server?
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, ??
<ciccio> un volta installa sul server il desktop. all'avvio posso decidere quale usare?
<matteogusto> buonasera , scusate se disturbo , ho installato ubuntu e non riesco a connettermi ne wifi ne col cavo?
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, non so se ti mantiene la possibilita di scegliere tra GUI e solo testo ...
<matteogusto> ah dimenticavo sono parecchio scarso con il cpu
<ciccio> vediamo
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, qualche info sul pc processore ram ecc   versione ubuntu insalalta
<ciccio> il webmin è una sorta di cpanel? per amministrare la configurazione dei siti?
<Mr_Pan> ciccio, no per amministrare server
<ciccio> ok
<ciccio> grazie mille Mr_Pan
<matteogusto> ho un packard bell easy note e ho installato la versione 17/4
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, non si collega nemmeno con il cavo  ?   strano ....
<matteogusto> no , dice che è connesso (via cavo) ma nulla ,con il wifi invece vede la rete ma non si connette
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, apri Terminale (ctrl +alt+ t) e digita   ping www.google.com
<David77> matteogusto neanche con il cavo è strano come dice il buon Mr_Pan. con la 17.04 (non LTS) alcuni hanno il problema con il wifi. in lan hai il dhcp?
<Mr_Pan> dimmi se risponde la ping
<Mr_Pan> al ping ..
<matteogusto> dice nome o servizio sconosciuto
<David77> giusto. se il ping ti da un risultato tip '7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss' ok
<David77> matteogusto ping --help che ti dice?
<matteogusto> digitando ping --help mi da una serie di lettere con dei comandi
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto    ifconfig
<Mr_Pan> copia tutto il risultato e incollalo in paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> se lo copi qui il bot ti butta fuori dal canale per flooding
<matteogusto> provo grazie
<matteogusto> niente da fare
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, cosa?
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, sul pc ubuntu dai il comando ifconfig
<Mr_Pan> oi fai una foto con il cellulare e inviala qua
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<David77> già non sta internet con quella macchina. non hai detto se hai il dhcp matteogusto
<David77> se sul router non hai il dhcp ma gli ip fissi devi configurare la connessione con gli ip fissi
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, ci sei ancora  ?
<Mr_Pan> matteogusto, se ifconfig non va perché non instalalt usa il comando  ip addr
<jk^> !hashes
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hashes'
<jk^> !has
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'has'
<jk^> !hash
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hash'
<Carlin0> jk^, che ti serve ?
<jk^> la lista degli hashes
<Carlin0> cioè?
<jk^> te lo dico in modo direttamente proporzionale alle mie capacità riguardo ai computer :) :quei codici che si comparano per vedere se il file che hai scaricato è stato scaricato correttamente o no, non ho la più pallida idea di cosa siano e come funzionano, ho solo letto una guida, faccio copia incolla in un programma e me li compara e mi dice se sono ok o meno
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fabio_cc> jk^, in particolare: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<matteogusto> buonasera ho un PB easy note mh36 impossibile connettersi aiuto ho provato e riproato ma nulla
<matteogusto> con il cavo dice che è connesso ma nulla lo nstesso
<Carlin0> matteogusto, che ubuntu è ?
<matteogusto> 17/04
<matteogusto> sul wifi tenta la connessione ma nulla
<Carlin0> matteogusto, sembra sia un bug presente in quella versione
<David77> matteogusto ti abbiamo chiesto delle cose prima
<matteogusto> si ma mi si è spento il portatile e cè voluto un po per riaccendere tutto
<David77> matteogusto ma lo hai installato da poco? ci sono dati?
<matteogusto> ieri, no non ce nulla
<David77> allora ti consiglierei una bella LTS ovvero la 16.04 ;)
<matteogusto> provo
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<David77> magari prima metti la live e fai 'prova ubuntu'
<David77> così vedi se da lì va bene. se tutto bene allora vai con la 16.04!
<David77> non-LTS=novità LTS=stabilità
<matteogusto> ok
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<David77> 'Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo'. in chat puoi andare anche da li
<paolo__> Buonasera a tutti! Ho installato ieri ubuntu 17.04 sul mio portatile. Tuttavia ho dei problemi con il wifi, a volte va lentissimo e a volte non da più segni di vita la connessione, costringendomi a disconnettere e riconnettere. Qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?
<paolo__> Questa è la mia scheda: RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<David77> paolo__ buonasera. sembra un bug della 17.04 (non LTS). visto che lo hai installato ieri ti consiglierei di installare una 16.04 LTS (LongTimeSupport). nonLTS=novità LTS=stabilità. magari anche solo provando con 'Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo' per vedere se non hai problemi con il wifi
<David77> potresti anche provare a disabilitare l'ipv6
<David77> però io personalmente utilizzo esclusivamente LTS visto che ho bisogno di stabilità. https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<paolo__> Sinceramente non vorrei perdere altro tempo per reinstallare il tutto, se si poteva risolvere in maniera alternativa era meglio. Ma che tu sappia è un bug noto?
<paolo__> Ti ringrazio per la risposta comunque
<David77> paolo__ in questa settimana? ;)
<paolo__> In che senso?
<David77> per curiosità potresti vedere i log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com - da quando sono collegato se non erro 2 solo oggi
<David77> paolo__ addirittura ad una persona non andava neanche la lan. comunque se vuoi prova ad attendere se c'è qualche volontario con qualche dritta
<David77> puoi anche non installarlo ma solo provarlo https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<jk^> !abuso
<ubot-it> Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<jk^> !amarok
<ubot-it> amarok is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Amarok
<paolo__> Ti ringrazio! Penso che installerò direttamente, più che altro perchè il problema non è persistente, si presenta in maniera abbastanza random e non sempre.
<David77> facendo il boot da live. se vedi che con la 16.04 va tutto liscio allora potresti anche pensare ad una installazione, se vuoi.
<paolo__> Grazie ancora per il supporto, buona serata David77.
<sofiabertolami> Ciao ho appena scaricato ubuntu per mac ma appena lo apro mi dice nessun file system attivabile
<sofiabertolami> cosa devo fare?
<David77> sofiabertolami sul mac mi prendi impreparato... ma cosa vuoi dire 'appena lo apro'? non avrai aperto la iso?
<gilbert> buonasera, mi sapete consigliare un cpanel gratuito da installare su ubuntu server 16.04 (locale)?
<Mr_Pan> gilbert, qua siamo OT vieni su
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Michele_88> buonasera
<Michele_88> posso chiedere?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Michele_88
<ubot-it> Michele_88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michele_88> Michele Lombardi:
<Michele_88> raga come si installa java su ubuntu 11.04?
<Michele_88> quando faccio sudo apt-get update mi da sempre errori
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, lo sia che stai usando una distro il cui supporto e' scaduto a ottobre 2012
<Michele_88> qualcuno sa il problema?
<Mr_Pan> sarebbe ora di aggiornare ...
<Mr_Pan> i repositorz non sono nemmeno piu online
<Michele_88> ma il mio pc mi fa installare solo ubuntu 11 e quelli precedenti
<Michele_88> perchè mi da sempre errore all'installazione
<Michele_88> mi dice che l'hard disk o il cd è danneggiato
<Michele_88> ?
<Michele_88> ?
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, se  hd e' danneggiato ...
<Michele_88> ma ubuntu 11.04 funziona
<Michele_88> anche windows 10 funziona
<Michele_88> sono problemi di ubuntu
<Michele_88> altrimenti avete una soluzione per installare java senza che usi comandi perr installare ecc.?
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, da terminale
<Michele_88> e come?
<Mr_Pan> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty partner"
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get update
<Michele_88> ma sudo apt-get update nn mi funziona
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88,che errore hai a fare updat e?
<Michele_88> già ho provato con questo metodo ma non funziona
<Michele_88> index some ecc. download failed
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, come detot i repo di ubuntu 11.04 non ci sono piu'
<Michele_88> e non posso fare niente?
<Michele_88> io ho bisogno di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, aggiorna
<Michele_88> ma si può aggiornare direttamente da ubuntu senza fare la usb?
<Michele_88> ?
<Michele_88> ?
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, dalla 11.04 no ...
<Mr_Pan> troppo vecchi devi rifare usb
<Michele_88> ma non mi funziona da usb se provo con wubi durante l'installazione mi dice permission denied e quindi non ho modo di installarlo
<Michele_88> uff
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, wubi ?!?!?
<Michele_88> si
<Mr_Pan> Michele_88, non esiste piu .,..
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> !installayione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installayione'
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Michele_88> già ho provato mi da sempre quel maledetto errore
<Michele_88> vorreì solo installare java
<freddyz> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | freddyz
<ubot-it> freddyz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gilbert> Mr_Pan: rieccomi, mi puoi indicare un cpanel per il mio server ubuntu 16.04 locale?
<Mr_Pan> gilbert, webmin
<Mr_Pan> quello che uso io
<gilbert> e ci posso configurare i siti web?
<gilbert> si ho visto
<gilbert> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-28
<Mr_Pan> Fabio, buongiorno
<Fabio> Buongiorno Mr_Pan
<Vincentv85> Buongiorno
<Vincentv85> Ho un problema all'avvio del sistema ubuntu...
<Mr_Pan> ma perché hanno sempre fretta...
<wow87> Ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> wow87, ciao
<wow87> Ciao Mr_Pan
<wow87> Sapresti perchè la velocità del mouse è lentissima?
<glpiana> wow87, ti riferisci al movimneto della freccia o allo scrolling con la rotella?
<Mr_Pan> alla freccia se ricordo bene
<wow87> Al movimento della freccia...
<Mr_Pan> wow87, qua sul forum dovresti trovare soluzione .. https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4913491
<wow87> O al minimo o al massimo la velocità non cambia
<wow87> Ci vuole tutta la scrivania per arrivare da una parte all'altra dello schermo :)
<wow87> Grazie
<wow87> ci provo
<Mr_Pan> wow87, hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato ?
<Mr_Pan> ok torna pure se hai ancora problemi
<zzyz> Ciao ragazzi. ho un problema con mozilla, non mi trasmette più gli streaming di Netflix. da premettere che fino a qualche giorno fa vedevo tutto normalmente
<Mr_Pan> un altro speedy gonzales ...
<zyz> scusate per sbaglio ho chiuso la pagina.. come posso risolvere il problema con mozilla per vedere netflix?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | zyz
<ubot-it> zyz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> zyz: usa chrome
<zyz> chrome non me lo installa
<Themarazia> Salve!
<glpiana> !ciao | Themarazia
<ubot-it> Themarazia: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Themarazia> posso chiedere per un aiuto?
<glpiana> Themarazia, esponi il tuo problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Themarazia> Vorrei formattare un imac7,1 con su osx10.6 e metterci Lubuntu, il tutto tramite usb, ma online le guide sono solo per le ultime versioni di osx
<Themarazia> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Themarazia, mai avuto un mac, ma una volta che hai preparato una chiavetta non penso che importi quale versione di sistema c'è installata sul pc
<Themarazia> preparo la chiavetta, ma come la faccio il boot da essa è il dilemma
<wow87> Mr_Pan
<wow87> ci sei?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, no
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | wow87
<ubot-it> wow87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> wow87, hai risolto ?
<wow87> No
<wow87> l'ultima voce della velocità puntatore non c'è
<Mr_Pan> wow87, hai seguito il post e non hai risolto il problema?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, ok al momento non ho ubuntu davanti ... oltre non riesco ad aiutarti
<wow87> Ho seguito ma non ho risolto
<wow87> org-->gnome-->settings-daemon-->peripherals-->mouse e prova a modificare la voce motion-acceleration
<wow87> motion acceleretion non è presente
<wow87> Va bene grazie
<wow87> Ma almeno si può aumentare?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, hai avviato dconf  ?
<wow87> Si, sono arrivato alla voce mouse ma la voce motion-acceleration non c'è
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm
<Mr_Pan> wow apri terminale
<wow87> si
<Mr_Pan> scrivi  xinput --list
<wow87> si
<Mr_Pan> vedi un ps2 generic mouse o simili  ?
<wow87> ↳ ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse          id=9 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<Mr_Pan> scrivi xset q | grep -A 1 Pointer
<wow87> si
<Mr_Pan> devi dirmi il risultato .. .
<Mr_Pan> se una riga sola incolla qua
<Mr_Pan> altrimnti usa paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wow87> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzD2PY8gFE
<Mr_Pan> scrivi   xset m 2/1 4
<wow87> si
<Mr_Pan> ora   sudo nano 80-mouse-accel-disable.conf
<wow87> una schermata strana
<Mr_Pan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25633344/    <<<   copia il testo e insollalo nel terminale e poi salva ed esci da nano  (ctrl+x e poi S)
<Mr_Pan> wow87, quello e´ l editor nano ...
<Mr_Pan> inbcollali il teso di paste
<wow87> chiede il nome per salvare il file
<Mr_Pan> il nome gia ce devi solo confermare
<wow87> nome del file in cui salvare
<Mr_Pan> il nome gia sta li ...
<Mr_Pan>  sudo nano 80-mouse-accel-disable.conf  <<<< questo e´il nome
<wow87> riportato nel terminale
<Mr_Pan> perfetto o
<wow87> chiede la password mia
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> ora
<Mr_Pan> sudo mv  nano 80-mouse-accel-disable.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<wow87> che faccio?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, a che punto sei   ?
<wow87> impossibile eseguire stat di 'nano': File o directory non esistente
<Mr_Pan> wow87, a che punto sei   ?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, andiamo con ordine
<Mr_Pan> wow87, sorry nel copiare l ultimo ocmando mi e´rimasto nano levalo
<Mr_Pan> sudo mv  80-mouse-accel-disable.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Mr_Pan> fatot  ?
<wow87> niente
<Mr_Pan> ?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | wow87
<ubot-it> wow87: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<wow87> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgLyk9G49Fv
<Mr_Pan> wow87, în ordine
<Mr_Pan> 1. hai aprto nano, copaito il testo e salvato  ?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, ci sei  ?
<wow87> si ho rifatto il comando di nano
<Mr_Pan> wow87,  se non mi dici in modo dettagliato cosa fai / dove sei io non riesco a seguirti ... non e´ che vedo il tuo monitor ..
<Mr_Pan> ok nano
<Mr_Pan> hai cpiato il testo che avevo mandata su paste?
<wow87> quando dice: nome del file in cui salvare 80
<wow87> formato dos
<wow87> formato mac
<wow87> file di backup
<wow87> cosa devo mettere
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano 80-mouse-accel-disable.con    >>> Ti salva direttamente un file con questo nome e .conf .... niente formato dos mac ...
<Mr_Pan> wow87, ma da dove stai salvando ?
<wow87> quindi schiaccio solo invio?
<Mr_Pan> wow87, dove?  se non me lo dici   ? ...
<Mr_Pan> wow87, da entro nano devi fare CTRL + x  invio per salvare
<Mr_Pan> ed uscir e
<wow87> Quando sono entrato in nano mi hai detto di schiacciare ctrl+x e poi S
<wow87> Poi compare una schermata che dice di salvare il nome del file
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> dai invio il nome e´ presente in automatico
<wow87> ok invio
<wow87> ora?
<Mr_Pan> ora sei uscito da nano e sei interminale giusto  ?
<wow87> sudo nano 80-mouse-accel-disable.conf
<wow87> si
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ora     sudo chmod 644 80-mouse-accel-disable.conf
<Mr_Pan> e poi    sudo mv  80-mouse-accel-disable.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Mr_Pan> poi riavvia e vedi se migliora ....
<wow87> riavvio il computer?
<wow87> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJwnNALMAT5
<Mr_Pan> wow87, no ... ma hai salvato prima di uscire da nono  ?
<Mr_Pan> nano
<Mr_Pan> wow87, allora riproviamo diversamente magari e´ piu´ semplice
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo gedit 80-mouse-accel-enable.con
<Mr_Pan> incolla il test che ti ho inviato via paste  e salva
<Mr_Pan> fai questo e dimmi quando finisci ...
<wow87> si ctrl+s
<wow87> e che devo schiacciare?
<Mr_Pan> [16:05:57] <wow87> e che devo schiacciare?    >>> dove sei  ?    non ti seguo ...
<sardonico> per salvare CTRL+X non CTRL+S
<wow87> ho rifatto copia e incolla di
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, nell ultimo comando avevo dato GEDIT ... non nano ... per rendere le cose + semplici ...
<wow87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25633344/
<Mr_Pan> ok
<wow87> poi ctrl+x e poi s
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ls -al
<Mr_Pan> nella lista vedi il file 80-mouse.....conf ?
<wow87> sudo mv  80-mouse-accel-disable.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Mr_Pan> nella lista vedi il file 80-mouse.....conf ?
<Mr_Pan> rispondi ...
<wow87> e questo viene fuori:
<wow87> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di nano: File o directory non esistente
<Mr_Pan> wow87, STOP! e ascoltami ... passo passo ... e dammi una risposta ad ogni passo per cortesia ...
<Mr_Pan> segui tutte le istruzioni e rispondi ...
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<wow87> ok
<wow87> si
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install pastebinit
<wow87> fatto
<Mr_Pan> sudo gedit 80-mouse-accel-enable.conf
<Mr_Pan> copia il paste d incolla il testo nel file di Gedit poi salva e chiudi Gedit   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25633344/
<wow87> è venuta una shermata...
<wow87> icona fatta da un blocchetto con matita
<Mr_Pan> wow87, e´gedit ... non lo avevi ancora aperto ?
<Mr_Pan> si gedit e´un editor grafico stavolta ...
<Mr_Pan> incolalci il testo che ti ho inviato sul paste
<Mr_Pan> salva e chiudi gedit
<wow87> se copio e incollo non è allineato come il file che mi hai inviato...
<wow87> devo allinearlo?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> salva e esci
<wow87> fatto
<Mr_Pan> ora scrivi    cat  80-mouse-accel-enable.conf | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e copia qui il link che hai alla fine
<wow87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25633580/
<Mr_Pan> wow87, diciamo che avessi evitato tutte quelle righe vuote sarebbe stato meglio ma lasciamolo cosi
<wow87> l'ho detto che non era allineato...
<Mr_Pan> wow87, il problema e´ che hai copiato anche i numeri di riga di paste ...
<wow87> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOzJnB017f3
<Mr_Pan> sudo gedit 80-mouse-accel-enable.conf
<wow87> infatti nel terminale
<Mr_Pan> la i numero da 1 a 11
<wow87> rifaccio gedit?
<Mr_Pan> salva e chiudi
<Mr_Pan> wow87, ma leggi  ?
<Mr_Pan> cancella i numero da 1 a 11
<Mr_Pan> salva e  chiudi
<wow87> fatto
<Mr_Pan> ora scrivi    cat  80-mouse-accel-enable.conf | pastebinit
<wow87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25633606/
<Mr_Pan> wow87, é come prima ...
<wow87> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx4pylYQPhV
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> adesso    sudo chmod 644 80-mouse-accel-enable.conf
<wow87> fatto
<Mr_Pan> sudo mv  80-mouse-accel-enable.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<wow87> fatto
<Mr_Pan> ohhh
<Mr_Pan> ora riavvia e vedi se migliora
<wow87> riavvio cosa? il computer?
<Mr_Pan> ovvio cosa altro vuoi riavviare ?!?!
<BrutalGrinder> Scusate un info
<Carlin0> !chiedi | BrutalGrinder
<ubot-it> BrutalGrinder: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BrutalGrinder> ho una ubuntu 17.04 installata, oggi volevo provare gnome come de, e una volta installato, riavvio e il boot di ubuntu mi si pianta su una schermata nera
<BrutalGrinder> gnome l'ho installato da synaptic
<Carlin0> BrutalGrinder, ma l'installazione è andata a buon fine ?
<BrutalGrinder> si, niente problemi nè nel download né in fase di installazione
<Carlin0> BrutalGrinder, schermata nera o con qualche scritta ?
<BrutalGrinder> nessuna scritta. cursore che blinka
<Carlin0> dovresti provare ALT + F2 se ti apre una shell
<BrutalGrinder> ecco si, avevo poco tempo e non ho provato a dire il vero. in ogni caso come ripristino unity come default?
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<BrutalGrinder> eh ma così ripristino tutto cancellando le impostazioni di sistema...
<Carlin0> BrutalGrinder, leggi bene
<Carlin0> a si le impostazioni le azzera
<Carlin0> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX (XX.XX indica il numero di versione, in questo caso 15.10 o 16.04).
<Carlin0> Verranno mantenuti documenti, musica e altri file personali. Dove possibile sarà mantenuto il software installato. Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate.
<BrutalGrinder> sisi ok
<BrutalGrinder> un po' drastico ma ok. Grazie
<Carlin0> non ho altre soluzioni ,
<Carlin0> ma prima prova se ti da una shell con alt + f2
<BrutalGrinder> ok!
<BrutalGrinder> in caso la desse che posso fare poi?
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Carlin0> provi a sistemare con questo comando
<BrutalGrinder> stasera provo. Grazie a tutti ragazzi!
<barry1111> ciao
<barry1111> vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu live posso usare per partizionare un mac abbastanza vecchiotto...usando l'ultima versione su chiavetta il mac non legge nulla
<eviluid> Buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> bacome la prepari la chiavetta  ?
<Mr_Pan> eviluid, sera
<P_1_6> ciao
<David77> buona serata a tutti! volevo mettere su xubuntu al posto del kernel 3.16, non più supportato, il kernel 3.13 supportato fino alla fine del supporto per la 14.04. mi conviene semplicemente installare il kernel (si porta dietro lo xorg supportato?) oppure 'stoppare l'HWE stack' ? il secondo mi sembra un po' più radicale. per via di compatibilità hardware non voglio, fino all'EOL di trusty, passare a xenial. grazie
<Carlin0> David77, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> cosa dice
<Carlin0> ?
<David77> tutti 3.16 (ultimo linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic + extra) e linux-image-generic-lts-utopic , anche se io non ho mai installato una non LTS come utopic...
<Carlin0> metti in paste David77
<David77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25635221/
<Carlin0> David77, sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<Carlin0> cosa si porta dietro ?
<Carlin0> anzi forse sulla 14.04 apt-get
<David77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25635247/
<David77> lo ha digerito anche apt
<Carlin0> ok se riavvii con quel kernel puoi purgare gli altri
<David77> non l'ho installato ancora ti ho fatto vedere cosa dice. quidni gli xserver-xorg-*-utopic quindi vanno bene anche con il nuovo kernel?
<David77> ma poi perchè -utopic ? mai installata la 14.10 non lts...
<Carlin0> installi e prima di purgare i vecchi kernel controli che sia tutto ok
<Carlin0> David77, dai questo
<Carlin0> David77, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla ti pulisce tutte le conf residue
<Carlin0> ne hai parecchie
<David77> se va tutto ok dopo il riavvio con - sudo apt install linux-image-generic - (o da synaptic suppongo, per sapere) giusto caro Carlin0?
<Carlin0> per sapere se è giusto cosa ?
<Carlin0> devi controllare con che kernel si è avviato
<Carlin0> uname -a
<David77> intendevo se dopo il riavvio va tutto bene. il giusto era: giusto mio caro Carlino?
<Carlin0> si ma devi controllare che kernel hai in uso
<Carlin0> perchè installandone uno + vecchio lo devi selezionare manualmente
<Carlin0> se no avvia il 3.16
<David77> quindi: linux-image-generic, riavvio, controllo se ha avviato con la 3.13.0.132.141, se sembra tutto ok allora elimino le conf residue. se avvia con la 3.16 allora riavvio selezionando manualmente la 3.13 e verifico
<Carlin0> per avviare il 3.13 devi selezionarlo per forza
<Carlin0> le conf residue puoi eliminarle cmq
<Carlin0>  non centrano nulla
<David77> ah ecco, va per ordine crescenti prima la 3.16 poi le altre ok. grazie. appena ho finito un lavoro su questa macchina faccio e nel caso ritorno. sempre in gamba Carlin0! ;)
<Carlin0> esatto poi se è tutto ok col 3.13 puoi eliminare i 3.16
<Carlin0> e anche quel utopic
<David77> sono tanti i -utopic ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/25635328/
<Carlin0> David77, non quelli
<David77> immaginavo :)
<Carlin0> solo linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<Carlin0> e al massimo gli headers
<David77> sciocchezza da stanchezza, scusami Carlin0
<Carlin0> nulla ma occhio a non fare sciocchezze
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-29
<sebba> salve a tutti
<sebba> sto scaricando ubuntu 17.04 , e chiedevo una volta scaricato come posso masterizzare il file per poi istallarlo sul pc?
<glpiana> !iso | sebba
<ubot-it> sebba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> !usb | sebba
<ubot-it> sebba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | sebba
<ubot-it> sebba: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sebba> quindi conviene usare una USB
<sebba> metodo piu veloce
<glpiana> se il pc ammette il boot da usb, sì
<sebba> certamente pc comprato 2 giorni fa
<sebba> un'altra domanda : una volta avviato il procedimento di istallazione ci sarà un punto dove mi dirà di fare una partizione a fianco a windows?
<glpiana> sebba, deve chiedertelo. se non dovesse farlo, potrebbero esserci dei blocchi da parte dell'installazione di windows, tipo fast boot. nel caso in cui non ti proponga l'installazione affiancata, interrompi il processo e analizza la situazione
<sebba> perfetto @glpiana  , gentilissimo
<sebba> la penna usb prima di usare rufus la formatto in modalità FAT?
<Mr_Pan> sebba, fat32
<sebba> GRAZIE
<rosarosella> ciao
<rosarosella> ho problemi a scaricare ubuntu
<sebba> salve, ho istallato ubuntu ed una volta finita l istallazzione mi dice di riavvire ma non appena riavvio non mi riconosce il sistema ubuntu installato e quindi in automatico mi apre windows
<sebba> come mai?
<sebba> versione 17.04
<glpiana> !uefi | sebba
<ubot-it> sebba: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sebba> @ubot-it grazie do una occhiata
<aL3xXxX> Ciao a tutti, sono avanti ad un DELL XPS 13 e dopo aver installato il sistema non è stato installato ne grub ne molti driver. Come mi comporto?
<glpiana> aL3xXxX, se non ti ha installato grub come fai a dire che non ti ha installato driver? senza grub il sistema non parte
<aL3xXxX> @glpiana Ha inizializzato il sistema l'installer
<aL3xXxX> Quindi? Almeno il wifi vorrei poterlo installare ^^''
<glpiana> aL3xXxX, perdonami ma io non ho capito cosa stai dicendo. hai installato il sistema. avvii il pc, dici che non c'è grub, quindi non parte niente. dove vuoi mettere il wifi?
<aL3xXxX> Non ho detto che non parte. Ho detto che non è presente grub e nemmeno i driver. Per ora non preoccuparti per grub, quello lo installo appena riesco a mettere i driver per il wifi
<aL3xXxX> Il sistema è stato avviato dall'installer su chiavetta.
<glpiana> aL3xXxX, io non mi preoccupo di grub, non ne vedo il motivo. e se il sistema si avvia non hai alcun bisogno di installarlo in un secondo tempo, visto che è già installato.
<aL3xXxX> @glpiana. Grub NON è presente. Si è avviato grazie alla chiavetta di installazione del sistema.
<glpiana> aL3xXxX, come hai fatto ad avviare il sistema installato partendo dalla chiavetta?
<Mr_Pan> aL3xXxX, sei in live  ?
<aL3xXxX> Ragazzi. No. Grub non è installato. Il BIOS UEFI presente all'interno della penna, dopo l'installazione, si è occupato di avviarmi il sistema.
<aL3xXxX> Ora ho il sistema avviato ed ho bisogno di capire dove posso vedere il nome del drive della scheda di rete ed installare il relativo driver
<Mr_Pan> aL3xXxX, devi prima sapere che schda di rete hai ...
<Mr_Pan> d aterminale inizia con   lshw _C network
<Mr_Pan> d aterminale inizia con   lshw -C network
<Mr_Pan> aL3xXxX, gia´ da li dovresti vedere il modello
<Mr_Pan> aL3xXxX, altrimenti prova con   lspci | grep Wireless
<aL3xXxX> Broadcom Limited BCM4352 801.11ac | Possibile?
<Mr_Pan> aL3xXxX, si e´ lei ...
<Mr_Pan> non ti viene riconosciuta in automatico  ?
<aL3xXxX> Nop
<aL3xXxX> Non va nemmeno ifconfig
<glpiana> aL3xXxX, ripeti l'installazione.
<glpiana> !uefi | aL3xXxX
<ubot-it> aL3xXxX: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<aL3xXxX> Ci avevo pensato
<aL3xXxX> Infatti stò finendo di scaricare Ubuntu 15 LST
<aL3xXxX> Infatti stò finendo di scaricare Ubuntu 16 LST
<Mr_Pan> aL3xXxX, ifconfig non funziona!?
<aL3xXxX> No
<aL3xXxX> Da che non è presente
<glpiana> aL3xXxX, qualcosa è andato storto durante l'installazione evidentemente
<sebba> salve, sto uscendo pazzo . da stamani che provo a far partire ubuntu 17.04 istallato a fianco ad windows 10 , ma all avvio parte solo ed esclusivamente windows . aiutatemi
<sebba> qualcuno mi risponda per favore
<glpiana> sebba, ti era stata indicata la guida relativa a uefi
<sebba> ma nel mio bios non è come la guida
<sebba> non c'è il secure boot
<sebba> c è il CSM
<glpiana> sebba, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4357432
<sebba> grazie riprovo
<gio89> salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? sto installando ubuntu affiancato a windows.. solo che avendo sbagliato la prima installazione mi sono trovato a dover formattare ed eliminare la prima partizione.
<gio89> ora mi è rimasto una parte non partizionata di spazio libero
<gio89> come posso sfruttare quello spazio per mettere ubuntu?
<gigirock> gio89: metti ubu nella partizione mi sembra semplice prendi una live e da gparted controlli che la partizione sia disponibile poi sempre dalla live installi
<gigirock> gio89: ma la partizione libera di cui parli e' quella di ubuntu o di windows ?
<gio89> di ubuntu.. io praticamente ho avviato l'installazione e ho selezionato ''altro'' sono andato sulla partizione dove era installata in precedenza ubuntu e ho selezionato il - (meno)
<gio89> ho eliminato anche la swap
<gio89> adesso vorrei ricrearla, ma non so come si fa..nel senso, non so che cosa selezionare nel tipo di nuova partizione (primaria o logica) posizione della nuova partizione (inizio di questo spazio o fine) e usare come (ho messo file system ext4 con journaling)
<gio89> punto di mount cosa mettere
<gio89> (sono una frana. è la prima volta che uso ubuntu)
<gio89> ho uno spazio libero di 150 gb e ho pensato di dividerlo in 146gb per ubuntu e 4gb di swap
<gigirock> gi.....eh /
<InnerP> La situazione è tragica, ho il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop corrotto e non riesco a reinstalarlo!
<InnerP> *reinstallarlo
<Carlin0> InnerP, che errore ti da quando vai a reinstallarlo ?
<InnerP> mi dice filename non riconosciutoo
<Carlin0> InnerP, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt -y install ubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> InnerP: ma da dove lo reinstalli
<Carlin0> InnerP, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | InnerP
<ubot-it> InnerP: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<InnerP> Un attimo che a quanto pare ho installato una dipendenza mancante che ha configurato il suddetto pacchetto
<InnerP> ricontrollo
<Innerina> Ho problemi col desktop, ha tutti i colori cambiati e si legge malissimo
<Innerina> Dovrei avere sistemato i pacchetti e dipendenze difettose ma il risultato non cambia e non capisco a cosa è dovuto
<gigirock> Innerina cambia desktop o reinstallalo
<gigirock> Innerina: cambio pc
<Innerina> Ma non c'é il rischio che perdo le configurazioni?
<Innerina> Ho problemi grafici di desktop, si legge tutto malissimo ed i colori sono tutti stravolti,dove ci dovrebbe essere bianco è rosso ad esempio...
<Innerina> Ho provato tutti i desktop ma solo Unity8 sembra a posto solo che da lì non posso usare niente, voglio poter usare gli altri ambienti che preferisco...
<gigirock> Innerina, unity8 ?
<gigirock> Innerina, ci sono driver proprietari da installare ?
<Innerina> No che io sappia...
<gigirock> Innerina, il tuo e' un normale computer ?
<Innerina> Sì è un Toshiba Satellite
<gigirock> innerina dal terminale sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> Innerina, poi sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> Innerina, poi riavvio e scegli unity default all'avvio
<gigirock> Innerina, skeda video ?
<Innerina> Non so qual'é, mi dai comando?
<gigirock> lspci | grep -E 'VGA|Display' Innerina
<Innerina> Ho dato i comandi di cui sopra,è tutto a posto, quindi a questo punto ho il dubbio che sia una configurazione generale ad essersi sputtanata
<gigirock> sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> e mandami il risultato di lspci | grep -E 'VGA|Display' | pastebinit
<Innerina> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV630/M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 2600]
<Innerina> Dà solo questa riga
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> lshw -c display | grep driver
<gigirock> che dice quel comando ?
<gigirock> Innerina,
<Innerina> Non http://paste.ubuntu.com/25641952/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25641952/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25641952/
<Innerina> Non riesco ad incollare il link
<Innerina> ah eccolo
<gigirock> Innerina, quello e' il driver standard non e' quello proprietario del produttore
<gigirock> Innerina, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando ? versione ?
<Innerina> Upgrade all'ultima versione , la 17.04
<gigirock> ecco
<Innerina> Però se fosse un problema di driver vedrei male anche all'avvio fino al login, è solo entrando che ho problemi
<Innerina> è tutto scuro e sbarelato nei colori, come se il selettore si fosse spostato su altri colori
<f843d0> Assunzioni e asserzioni senza cognizione di causa
<Innerina> sorry
<Innerina> dove sta la pulce???
<gigirock> Innerina, Innerina se usi utente guest hai gli stessi problemi ?
<f843d0> Il fatto che funziona il framebuffer del kernel non implica che in sessione ordinaria funzioni il tutto
<f843d0> Il punto è l'upgrade
<f843d0> Funzionava prima dell'upgrade? Ha mai funzionato? Funziona in live?
<f843d0> A quel punto è semplice stabilire se è il procedimento di upgrade andato male
<Innerina> Funzionava tutto correttamente prima del'upgrade ma evidentemente con problemi di connessione il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop è andato a ramengo
<f843d0> Non credo nemmeno siano problemi di connessione
<Innerina> ma poi ho risolto riparandolo ed aggiornando le dipendenze mancanti
<f843d0> I pacchetti sono controllati, se sono malformed non si installano semplicemente
<f843d0> Ha tutto l'odore di condizioni iniziali compromesse, semplicemente
<f843d0> Basta provare una live e vedere che accade
<f843d0> Se funziona, reinstallare / ripristinare
<Innerina> Secondo me in live dovrebbe funzionare correttamente, devo provare da chiavetta
<f843d0> Stimmt
<Innerina> solo che volevo trovare il colpevole prima di reinstalare com extrema ratio
<Innerina> Ho provato a salvare la home ma non riesce a copiare tutto su HD esterno perché si blocca tutto
<gigirock> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64 questo e' il driver se hai installato a 64 bit
<Innerina> Io uso ancora il 32bit
<gigirock> eh
<f843d0> Solo l'utente è a conoscenza delle operazioni fatte. Probabilmente sul sistema di partenza sono state operate azioni non ortodosse, tipo cambi di DE, PPA, personalizzazioni
<f843d0> L'aggiornamento delle componenti non è esente da rischi
<Innerina> Sì, infatti prima di aggiornare ho tolto i ppa di terze parti
<f843d0> Togliere i PPA non garantisce un sistema corretto
<f843d0> Ecco che vengono fuori le cause
<gigirock> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86
<f843d0> Si può sempre investire un mese a botte di strace per vedere quale chiamata è corrotta
<f843d0> Ma è tutto squisitamente accademico
<gigirock> Innerina, pica' per pica' le mei pica' fort
<gigirock> Innerina, se hai sottomano la chiavetta reinstalla senza formattare mantenendo nome pc e nome utente e pass uguali la home non verra' sovrascritta
<gigirock> oppure c'e' il metodo krabador......
<f843d0> Se non si riesce a salvare la home...
<f843d0> Siamo già a livelli di un sistema che è meglio buttare nel vuoto dell'oblio
<Innerina> Solo che finora ho sempre risolto, il sistema funziona correttamente, ho solo questo problema grafico
<f843d0> Meglio perderla una home del genere che preservarla. Resta ovviamente la discriminante se si tratta di hardware o software
<gigirock> la home non si salva perche' si tenta di copiare i link su dischi che hanno fs dellafavalessa
<gigirock> poi ho seri dubbi sulla bonta' della 17 a 32 bit
<f843d0> Oh, tranquillo, tra poco i 32 bit saranno deprecati anche per Ubuntu
<Innerina> Eh sapevo che si dovevapassare al 64 bit, il mio portatile lo supporta ma mi è stato consigliaoo così
<gigirock> f843d0, si gia' la 1710 sara' solo a 64
<f843d0> https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/09/29/1413214/ubuntu-to-stop-offering-32-bit-iso-images-joining-many-other-linux-distros
<Innerina> Solo che quando provai al empo la 64 mi diede problemi
<gigirock> troppi bit
<Innerina> ma si parla di vecchissime release
<gigirock> la famosa distro celebrativa della battaglia di Caporetto.............
<Innerina> lol
<Innerina> Ma non è che sia un problema generale di gnome desktop?
<Innerina> O di conigurazioni da piallare?
<f843d0> Ma non è che provi una live e ti togli ogni dubbio?
<gigirock> Innerina, eh dai siam ormai a sabato...
<gigirock> io mi accingo al letto....
<Innerina> Sì infatti... mi salvo 'sta chat e vado a dormire... poi provedo
<gigirock> Innerina, salva la chat e ..... sogni d'oro
<Innerina> Grazie mlle, buonanotte
<gigirock> .
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-30
<gio89> ciao ragazzi, vi chiedo supporto. ho installato ubuntu su una nuova partizione, solo che quando accendo il pc non mi appare la schermata di dual boot ma entra in automatico in windows come se non avessi installato ubuntu. mi sapete dire come agire?
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! volevo modificare il grub, esattamente il file /etc/grub.d/10_linux, ma vedo delle differenze tra il wiki e il mio file. ho il dubbio sulla riga 345 o la 358 di https://paste.ubuntu.com/25644952/ - le prime 15 righe, come scritto, si riferiscono al wiki. grazie
<Carlin0> David77, che modifiche volevi fare ?
<Carlin0> quel file sarebbe meglio non toccarlo
<David77> buongiorno Carlin0 :) prima di fare purge dei vecchi kernel, in attesa che vada tutto bene con quello supportato 3.13, volevo mettere una cosa simile - if [ ${version} != "3.16.0-76-generic" ] || [ ${version} != "3.16.0-77-generic" ]; then ..... fi - ovviamente alla fine sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> spiega cosa vorresti ottenere
<Carlin0> il kernel 3.13 di default ?
<David77> esattamente quello indicato in https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Kernel_specifici per i 3.16. così se dimentico di scegliere al boot il 3.13 non devo riavviare. tutto questo in attesa che con il 'nuovo' kernel supportato vado tutto ok e quindi vado di disintallazione dei kernel non supportati
<Carlin0> David77, ti rendi conto che tale modifica servirebbe per un solo riavvio dato che con autoremove gli altri kernel se ne vanno da soli ? che senso ha ?
<Carlin0> cmq anche in quel caso ci sono altre vie per ottenere un determinato kernel di default senza andare a  intaccare gli script che generano il grub.cfg
<David77> Carlin0 serve solo per qualche giorno quando vedo che tutto bene. dopo faccio autoremove. non lo faccio ancora. quale altra maniera? certo se c'è un'altra maniera meglio. magari non settandolo sull'attuale 3.13.0-132-generic perchè metti che oggi mi arriva un aggiornamento al 3.13.0-133-generic (esempio) partirebbe quell'altro
<Carlin0> David77, fidati non ha senso fare quelle modifiche per 3 volte che avvierai il sistema
<David77> ok farò attenzione all'avvio per 3 giorni
<Carlin0> David77, se si avvia ed è tutto ok lo vedi anche da un solo avvio , oltre al fatto che il kernel di default per le LTS in teoria dovrebbe essere più stabile degli altri , l'unico dubbio è che non vada in conflitto con altre cose di utopic che hai installato
<David77> Carlin0 il bello che io non ho mai installato nulla di utopic.... faccio solo gli aggiornamenti che ci sono, senza tra l'altro considerare i pacchetti raccomandati come dipendenze. dai log la prima volta che c'erano cose di utopic è stato il 11/5/2015. oppure è stato messo direttamente dall'installazione da dvd 2 anni fa. non mi ricordo. forse installando nel 2015 dal dvd di 14.04.2 (che aveva il kernel 3.16)?
<David77> magari la 14.04.2 usava quello di utopic
<Carlin0> David77, installando i kernel di utopic ti sei trascinato il resto
<David77> Carlin0, per l'esattezza installando dal dvd trusty 14.04.2 mi ha messo il kernel di utopic che ha trascinato tutto il resto :) io non mai installato il kernel utopic. dai che lunedì avrò purgato i kernel inutili. grazie delle info e dell'aiuto! :)
<ascanio75> salve ho bisogno di aiuto per la masterizzazione de ubuntu
<Carlin0> !iso | ascanio75 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> ascanio75 leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ascanio75> l'ho masterizzato ma non riesco a capire quale e' il file per aprire il programma
<ascanio75> in pratica come farlo partire
<isabella2000> salve a tutti
<isabella2000> ho un dubbio su un pc portatile
<isabella2000> mi sapete dire che installare
<fabio_cc> !ciao | isabella2000
<ubot-it> isabella2000: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<David77> isabella2000 servono più informazioni su quello che devi fare con Ubuntu e la potenza del tuo portatile (ram, cpu, scheda grafica etc)
<isabella2000> okkkk
<David77> anche preferenza dell'ambiente grafico https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico. puoi sempre comunque fare il boot con un DVD di ubuntu (stabilità=LTS come la 16.04) e fare 'prova Ubuntu senza installarlo'
<isabella2000> pc marca hp modello pavillon dv6 ram 4 scheda video condivisa da 1 giga processore amd turion
<isabella2000> dual core mobile 520
<isabella2000> ho provato a fare la chiavetta con ubuntu ultimate che mi piace tanto ma no parte strano no
<isabella2000> dice dual core mobile
<isabella2000> ubuntu gnome e bello anche ma mi sa che e un po pesante per questo computer no ?
<isabella2000> io devo usare il portatile per giocare su steam
<isabella2000> ho 17 anni no ci devo lavorare e perche windows ogni secondo quando gioco online mi dice che ho virus mannaggia
<David77> isabella2000 puoi sempre provarlo in live. per i giochi magari attendi qualche volontario gamer. io gioco al massimo con i nipoti e quindi per me va benissimo lubuntu 16.04 a 64 bit sul mio Turion 64 x2 TL-58. windows e virus? ma non mi dire... mai sentito 8-)
<David77> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam
<isabella2000> si ma vede virus che no esistono
<isabella2000> ma steam os si installa tipo ubuntu o no ?
<David77> quì si fa supporto su ubuntu non su altri sistemi operativi. se leggi il wiki ti spiega alcune cose con Ubuntu e dopo steam. più di questo non so. sorry isabella2000
<David77> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=106871566
<David77> per l'installazione va bene questo canale, per steam meglio #ubuntu-it-chat altrimenti si va OT
<YADW1> Buonasera! Avevo già chiesto qui qualche giorno fa per un problema che ho con lo stand-by/sospensione del mio pc con Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. In pratica, al momento della sospensione il computer si disattiva propriamente, esattamente come farebbe in windows (ha il dual boot), tuttavia quando faccio per riattivarlo, si spegne improvvisamente.
<YADW1> Mi era stato consigliato di aumentare la partizione di swap di qualche centinaio di MiB, ma a nulla è valso. Qualche idea di cosa stia succedendo?
<MicroSD> ciao a tutti, ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato nessuna soluzione. vi scrivo il mio problema sperando che qualcuno possa darmi qualche soluzione.
<MicroSD> Ho una microSD della transcend da 64gb che non riesco a formattare in nessun modo, qualsiasi formattazione anche se sembra che va a buon fine, stacco e riattacco la microsd e ritornano i file.
<Carlin0> !chat | MicroSD
<ubot-it> MicroSD: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MicroSD> ok mi sposto sull altra chat allora
<MicroSD> scusate
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-01
<svernagovich_> ragazzi ho un problema con java su firefox!
<svernagovich_> sembrerebbe non funzionare a dovere
<f88> buongiorno, ho sentito parlare di ubuntu da qualche giorno,
<f88> vorrei sapere
<f88> quali sono i requisiti minimi di sitema che deve avere il mio notebook per poterlo sopportare?
<David77> f88, tu che cpu hai e quanda ram?
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<David77> f88, in quel link trovi un po' di informazioni generali sui requisiti. Per la stabilità consiglio una LongTimeSupport come la 16.04. puoi sempre fare la 'Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo' facendo il boot da un dvd che pensi possa piacerti come Ambiente Grafico
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<ccb> salve, siccome ho digitato la mia nuova email in modo scorretto non riesco più ad accedere... cosa si può fare?
<Carlin0> ccb, accedere a cosa ?
<ccb> ho modificato la mia emai
<ccb> ma sicuramete l'ho digitata in modo scorretto
<ccb> sono l'utente london3
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda per favore
<ccb> non riesco ad accedere al forum
<Carlin0> ccb, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<ccb> dovevo ricevere il link di converma  per la nuova email
<ccb> ma siccome l'emai è scorretta...
<Carlin0> ccb, in questo canale si fa solo supporto al sistema operativo , per problemi col forum entra nel canale che ti ho indicato
<ccb> come si entra
<David77> Carlin0 in #ubuntu-it-forum bisogna essere registrati per entrare se non erro, e se ha cambiato mail non entra
<Carlin0> ccb,scrivi qui  /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<ccb> e quindi?
<ccb> forse non mi spiego...
<Carlin0> forse non capisci direi
<Carlin0> rileggi quanto ti ho scritto ccb
<ccb> allora
<ccb> ho voluto modiificare l'email del mio account
<ccb> ok?
<Carlin0> ccb, in questo canale si fa solo supporto al sistema operativo , per problemi col forum entra nel canale che ti ho indicato
<Carlin0> ccb, in questo canale si fa solo supporto al sistema operativo , per problemi col forum entra nel canale che ti ho indicato
<ccb> come faccio ad entrare
<ccb> il link?
<Carlin0> ccb,scrivi qui  /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<ccb> se lo clicco non succede niente
<Carlin0> ccb, cmq qui non possiamo fare nulla per te
<ccb> e quindi?
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<ccb> ok quindi devo contattare  uno degli amministratori
<David77> ccb esatto. dovresti avere i contatti nella prima mail del tuo account. come detto quì si fa solo supporto al sistema operativo. anche quel canale è per registrati
<davide> exit
<davide> exit
<davide> quit
<UMB> CIAO! ho difficoltà durante l'installazione di ubuntu 16.04.3 Lts su acer aspire e15.. si blocca l'avanzamento dell'installaz e non va più avanti (sto usando dvd boot, già provato via usb, nulla di fatto -- disattivato secure boot) ---- aiuto! grazie
<Mr_Pan> UMB, hai controllato la iso che hai scaricato  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5 | UMB
<ubot-it> UMB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mr_Pan> UMB, se la iso e' Ok allora prova ad avviare scegliendo il parametro nomodeset (premi F6 e scegli dal menu)
<fendo59> Buonasera a tutti, ieri ho rispolverato un mio vecchio pc Lenovo Thinkcentre A60, CPU Athlon X2, 4 GB di ram 160GB di disco fisso. Oggi è tutto il giorno che tento di installare Ubuntu server sia 64 che 32 bit, nulla il sistema continua a crashare. Memtest tutto ok, integrità dei cd ok.
<fendo59> Ho cercato su internet notizie in merito ma non ho trovato nulla. Qualcuno sa, per cortesia qualche cosa?
<fendo59> Grazie
<fendo59> L'installazione va sempre a buon fine, dopo quando usi il sistema e lanci apt-get per aggiornare che va tutto a quel paese
<Mr_Pan> fendo59, installazione ok e poi  ?
<fendo59> Come dicevo quando lanci uno o due comandi come apt-get oppure lshw ecc. il sistema si blocca
<fendo59> ho provato ad installare con NOMODESET e NOACPI ma ill risultato non cambia
<fendo59> Per esempio lancio apt-get update, va a buon fine [non sempre :-( ] poi lancio apt-get upgrade, inizia a scaricare ma dopo un po crasha il sistema. Riprendo do un apt-get upgrade --fx-missing e si blocca subito
<fendo59> Ho appena verificato che il comando lshw manda subito in crash
<fendo59> Dimenticavo, ho provato anche ad installare "amd64-microcode" ... nulla di fatto :-(
<Mr_Pan> fendo59, e con la 32 bit hai gli stessi problemi  ?
<fendo59> Si esattamente, dopo avere installato amd64-microcode anche peggio
<fendo59> Non so più cosa pensare. Memtest ha dato esito positivo
<fendo59> %quit
<giulio> salve buonasera
<giulio> a chi posso chiedere per un supporto tecnico??
<Carlin0> !chiedi | giulio
<ubot-it> giulio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giulio> ho problemi di connessione con la wifi dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 17.04 come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> giulio, purtroppo la 17.04 ha dei gravi bug sulla connessione sia wifi che ethernet
<giulio> avevo la 16.04 dava lo stesso problemi, trova tutte le connessioni tranne la mia.. sono proprio sfortunato..
<giulio> in ethernet va bene
<Carlin0> allora forse hai una scheda di rete wifi un po rognosa
<giulio> il problema è che si scollega automaticamente e non ritrova più la connessione se non spengo e riaccendo il modem
<Carlin0> giulio, sei connesso da ubuntu ora ?
<giulio> sisi, ho appena riavviato il modem
<Carlin0> giulio, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> giulio, lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<Carlin0> giulio, l'ultimo comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<giulio> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE1lP9OjvFV
<giulio> spero di aver fatto bene
<Carlin0> giulio, hai installato i driver immagino
<giulio> fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<giulio> la scheda una driver non "originali"
<Carlin0> giulio, ma ora sei connesso via cavo o wifi ?
<giulio> wifi, non so per quanto
<Carlin0> e non riesci a connetterti via cavo ?
<giulio> si
<Carlin0> aspè..
<Carlin0> giulio, dpkg -l | grep bcm
<giulio> non riesco a connettermi solo quando non trova la linea wifi
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<giulio> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBo26pKZmt3
<Carlin0> giulio, e invece dpkg -l | grep b43
<giulio> ogni volta che accendo il oc o che si disconnette devo spegnere e riaccendere il modem per far ricomparire il segnale, il fatto è che le altre connessioni vodafone le trova
<giulio> nulla
<Carlin0> allora la tua scheda wifi può usare driver proprietari e open al momento hai in uso quelli proprietari , hai mai provato con gli open ?
<giulio> no
<giulio> pero nelle impostazioni di aggiornamento/driver aggiuntivi mi dice che la scheda usa dei driver alternativi
<Carlin0> mi spiace ora devo andare a nanna giulio ti posto la guida se vuoi provarli oppure prova a ripassare un altro giorno più presto
<giulio> va bene mandami qualche guida
<Carlin0> !bcm | giulio questa è la guida
<ubot-it> giulio questa è la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<giulio> credi sia risolvibile?
<Carlin0> giulio la tua scheda è la bcm 43225
<giulio> si
<Carlin0> boh prova se va meglio li tieni se no rimetti quelli che hai ora
<Carlin0> notte
<giulio> buonanotte
<giulio> grazie
<Manolucas> Buonanotte a tutti
<Manolucas> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Manolucas> Non riesco a configurare la connessione internet
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-24
<vcastel15> A faѕcinatіng bⅼoɡ ᴡherе freenoⅾе ѕtaff mеmber Mɑttheᴡ ⅿѕt Trout rеcοᥙnts hⅰѕ ехⲣеriences оf eуe-raріᥒɡ ỿo∪nɡ cһilԁrᥱn һttрs﹕᜵᜵ⅯɑttSΤrout.com/
<Majost3> Ꮃith our IRC aԁ servicе ỿοu can rеacһ ɑ ɡlobaⅼ audienⅽе οf entrеprᥱnеᥙrѕ aᥒⅾ fᥱᥒtɑnyⅼ aԁⅾictѕ ᴡith еxtraоrdіnɑry еᥒgаɡeⅿent ratеs! һttps∶//ᴡіⅼliаⅿpitcoсk．com/
<Majost3> I thഠ∪ɡht you guyѕ miɡht bе іntᥱrested in tһiѕ blοg bỿ freеᥒοⅾе staff ⅿеmbеr Brуɑᥒ kloᥱri Οѕtеrgaɑrd httpѕ://brуɑnoѕterɡaɑrd.ⅽоⅿ⁄
<mithro18> A fаѕcinаtіnɡ bloɡ wherе freenode ѕtаff ⅿeⅿber Ϻatthеᴡ ⅿѕt Τrоᥙt reсοuᥒts his expᥱrienсes of еуᥱ-rɑping уoᥙng chiⅼԁren һttpѕ:/∕MаttSΤrഠᥙt․ⅽom／
<jaurax1> A fаѕciᥒɑting bⅼog whеrᥱ frеenodе stɑff member Mattһew mst Τroᥙt recouᥒtѕ his ᥱⅹреrienсеѕ of ᥱye-rapiᥒg ỿounɡ ϲhⅰlⅾreᥒ httⲣs˸/⧸ⅯɑttЅΤrοut.ϲοm／
<Epsilon^9> I thouɡht yοu ɡᥙyѕ miɡһt be interesteԁ іn thiѕ blog bỿ frеeᥒoԁe ѕtaff meⅿber Brуɑᥒ kloeri Osterɡɑard һttps:᜵∕bryanoѕterɡaarԁ．ϲoⅿ/
<The0x53914> I thοuɡht yοu ɡuyѕ miɡһt bе іᥒtᥱreѕtᥱd in this bloɡ by freеᥒοԁе staff ⅿembеr Brỿaᥒ kloeri Ostеrgɑɑrd һttps⁚//bryanⲟsterɡaаrԁ.cοm/
<ryuujin> simpatici questi spambot
<Guest29992> А faѕϲⅰnatiᥒɡ bⅼog where frеᥱnഠde ѕtаff ⅿеmber Mаttһeᴡ mst Trout rеcounts his еxрerienсes οf еỿе－raping yоᥙng ϲhіlⅾren httⲣs://MɑttᏚTrⲟut.com/
<hwm4rgs29> Wіtһ οur IRC ad ѕer⋁ice yοu сɑᥒ reacһ a glοbаl auⅾiᥱnce of entrеpreᥒeurs anԁ fᥱntаnyⅼ ɑⅾdiⅽts ᴡіtһ extraorⅾinɑry eᥒɡaɡeⅿent ratеs! һttps:∕／wiⅼⅼiаⅿpitϲoⅽk.com⧸
<Guest61032> Ꮃitһ our ⅠᖇC ad ѕerviϲe you ϲan rеach a globaⅼ ɑudiеᥒce of еntrеpreᥒeurs aᥒd fentаnỿl addictѕ with extraοrdіnɑry engаgement ratesⵑ httрs：⧸᜵wiⅼlіampitϲock.coⅿ/
<M5M40021> Wіth о∪r ІᏒᏟ ɑd ѕerⅴice уou can rᥱach a ɡlοbal aᥙdⅰencе оf entreprene∪rѕ аnd feᥒtanyⅼ ɑⅾⅾicts wⅰth eхtraordiᥒarу еᥒgageⅿᥱnt ratеs！ һttpѕ⠆／/ᴡіlliampitсоϲk.ϲοm/
<WillPittenger16> А fɑѕсіᥒatinɡ blog wһᥱre freenode staff membᥱr Mɑtthᥱw mst Τrοᥙt reϲounts һⅰs еxperiencеs of eye-rapіng youᥒg ϲhⅰldrеn һttpѕ:／／MattᏚΤro∪t．ϲⲟⅿ/
<ArturShaik13> Ꮢeaԁ ᴡһɑt IᎡC inⅴᥱstigɑti∨е jⲟurnaⅼistѕ havе unco⋁ᥱrеԁ on the freenodе pᥱԁoⲣhilіa ѕcaᥒԁaⅼ https：／∕encуclοⲣedⅰadrɑⅿɑticɑ．rѕ/Freᥱnഠԁᥱgate
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti
<MoL0ToV> ho un problema con cups, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV scrivi !qualcuno
<MoL0ToV> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MoL0ToV> il mio cups ha smesso di funzionare su ubuntu 18.04 qualcuno mi aiuta a rimetterlo in sesto?
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, eri tu che avevi cancellato cartelle a casaccio o ricordo male ?
<MoL0ToV> non a casaccio, quelle di cups
<MoL0ToV> si sono io
<Carlin0> ecco quindi già sai il perchè
<MoL0ToV> prima di rimuoverle cups non funzionava
<MoL0ToV> quindi non funzionava prima e non funzziona adesso
<Carlin0> ma hai peggiorato irrimediabilmente la situazione
<Carlin0> non si cancellano cartelle nella root
<MoL0ToV> deve essere stata l'installazione dei driver della stampante xerox a fare danni
<MoL0ToV> su ubuntu 16.04 funzionavano perfettamente mentre sulla 18.04 no
<MoL0ToV> domani masterizzo l'installazione della 16.04 e la installo
<MoL0ToV> in pratica rimuovo la 18.04 e rimetto la 16.04
<MoL0ToV> ma se do apt-get purge cups e poi apt-get install cups perchè non ripristina i file di configurazione?
<MoL0ToV> ho risolto dando: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups-daemon
<MoL0ToV> se provo ad aggiungere una stampante cups mi dice: Non autorizzato
<MoL0ToV> Digitare la username e la password oppure l'username di root e la password per accedere a questa pagina. Se si utilizza l'autenticazione Kerberos, assicurarsi di disporre di un ticket di Kerberos valido.
<MoL0ToV> non mi esce la classica finestrella dove inserire user e password
<MoL0ToV> quindi non posso autenticare
<MoL0ToV> stampante configurata
<MoL0ToV> funziona
<MoL0ToV> adesso ho lo scanner che non va, ho installato il driver xerox ma lo scanner non viene rilevato...
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno può aiutarmi con scanner e stampante?
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> modello  ?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<MoL0ToV> ancora...
<MoL0ToV> xerox workcentre 3225
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> ancora cosa?
<Mr_Pan> io sono appena arrivato ...
<MoL0ToV> ah ok :)
<MoL0ToV> non capisco perchè cups sulla pagina admin non mi chiede l'autenticazione per aggiungere le stampanti
<MoL0ToV> esce questo messaggio:
<MoL0ToV> Non autorizzato
<MoL0ToV> Digitare la username e la password oppure l'username di root e la password per accedere a questa pagina. Se si utilizza l'autenticazione Kerberos, assicurarsi di disporre di un ticket di Kerberos valido.
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> hai usato i driver scaricati dal sito Xerox
<MoL0ToV> si esatto
<MoL0ToV> sulla ubuntu 16.04 andavano perfetti, anche lo scanner
<MoL0ToV> mentre sulla 18.04 funziona solo la stampante
<Mr_Pan> sono driver del 2014 ci sta che funzionino piu'con la 18.04
<Mr_Pan> se funziona perche'aggiornare ...
<MoL0ToV> infatti mi sa che domani faccio un downgrade alla 16.04
<MoL0ToV> comunque mi resta sempre il problema sulla 18.04 che non chiede l'autenticazione quando acceso a administration -> add printer
<MoL0ToV> come si abilita?
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> quello non si abilita ...
<Mr_Pan> e'successo qualcosa quandohai brasato le cartelle cups a mano ...
<MoL0ToV> ma no adesso è tutto apposto
<MoL0ToV> questo problema lo avevo anche prima di cancellare i file di configurazione
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> hai chrome  ?   hai qualche adblocker ?
<Mr_Pan> se provi confirefox funge
<MoL0ToV> uso firefox niente ad blocker
<Mr_Pan> io ho appena provato confirefox e adblocker+privacy badger attivi e mi fa vedere la finestra per utente e password
<Mr_Pan> con chrome non funziona in nessun caso
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> quindi rimango dell amia idea che hai incasinato cups e il reconfigure non ha sistemato tutto
<MoL0ToV> come non detto era il browser
<MoL0ToV> chrome è incompatibile a quanto pare
<MoL0ToV> però non mi lascia lostesso configurare la stampante con qualcosa di divers odall'ip fisso
<Mr_Pan> ?
<MoL0ToV> con le stampante hp che ho sul lavoro
<MoL0ToV> configuro l'hostname in modo che se cambia l'ip della stampante funziona lostesso
<MoL0ToV> mentre con sta xerox usa l'ip
<MoL0ToV> e se il dhcp assegna un altro ip alla stampante un altro giorno non va na mazza
<MoL0ToV> mi sa che se devo stampare o scansire uso windows che funziona meglio senza tante seghe mentali
<MoL0ToV> grazie per l'aiuto, bye
<tomterl10> A fascinatⅰᥒg blоg wherе freenοde ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbеr Ꮇɑtthew mѕt Trοᥙt recⲟunts һіs eⲭperⅰenϲᥱѕ of eye-raрinɡ yഠung сһiⅼԁren һttpѕ://ΜɑttSТrout．ϲoⅿ∕
<icytrues> Rᥱaԁ wһаt IRC investiɡɑtive јournaⅼiѕts have ᥙncⲟ⋁ered оn thᥱ freenode pеdοpһiⅼia sϲаnԁaⅼ httpѕ:⧸/encуclopеⅾiɑⅾrɑmatica.rѕ/ᖴreenοdеgate
<abracada-> A fasciᥒɑtinɡ bⅼഠg wherе freenode ѕtаff ⅿᥱmbеr Mattһᥱw mst Ꭲrഠut recounts һis еxⲣerіencеѕ of ᥱỿe-raріᥒɡ ỿouᥒg cһiⅼԁren httⲣs:∕/ΜattSTrout․com/
<naos2> І tho∪ɡht уou g∪ỿѕ ⅿіɡht bᥱ interestеԁ іᥒ this blog by freenode ѕtаff ⅿеmbеr Bryɑᥒ kloeri Οstergaɑrd https:᜵/brуanⲟѕtеrɡaɑrd．cഠm/
<Inv1s1ble> Aftеr tһe ɑcqᥙⅰsitⅰon by Ρrіvate Internet Acϲeѕs, ᖴreеᥒοde ⅰs ᥒoᴡ beiᥒɡ usᥱԁ to рuѕh ІCO sⅽamѕ https⠆᜵/www.ϲoindesk․ⅽⲟm∕haᥒdѕhɑke−revᥱаⅼеⅾ-vcs⎼bаⅽk－рⅼaᥒ-to-ɡіvᥱ-aᴡay－100－ⅿiⅼlioᥒ﹣iᥒ-ϲryрto/
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-25
<bgardner> Аfter the acquisⅰtion bỿ Ρrivatе Iᥒternеt Acсеss, ᖴrеenοⅾe is ᥒοw beiᥒg used to puѕh ⅠCO ѕcaⅿs https:⁄/wᴡᴡ．coⅰᥒdеsk․ϲoⅿ/handѕhake－reveaⅼеd-vcs-back⎼pⅼan-tο-ɡⅰvе-aᴡay˗100-ⅿіlⅼіοn-іn-crуⲣto⁄
<adamus1red22> A fɑsϲіnatіᥒɡ blog ᴡhᥱre freenode ѕtaff ⅿеⅿber Mattheᴡ mst Trout reⅽouᥒtѕ hⅰs exⲣerіences of eye-rapiᥒɡ younɡ chiⅼdrеn httpѕ:∕/MɑttSTrഠᥙt．ⅽοⅿ/
<d1rewolf27> Aftеr the аcquіsitiഠn by Priᴠate Ιnterᥒеt Αcceѕs， Freeᥒοԁe is noᴡ beiᥒg used tο ⲣuѕһ ICO sϲams httpѕ:/⧸wwᴡ．coⅰᥒdᥱsk.ⅽom/һaᥒⅾѕhake-rеᴠᥱɑⅼed－vсs-bаϲk˗рlaᥒ-to－givе﹣awaу−100﹣mіⅼlion-іᥒ-crỿpto/
<xer0x_> After tһе аϲquіѕіtioᥒ by Prⅰvate Iᥒternеt Acⅽеѕs‚ ᖴrеeᥒoԁe is now beiᥒg used to рᥙѕh ICΟ scɑⅿs һttрѕ:᜵/ᴡᴡw.coinⅾesk.coⅿ∕hɑndshɑke-revealᥱd╴vcѕ−baсk-pⅼan－to-gⅰvᥱ－aᴡaу-100-ⅿilⅼiοn-in－ⅽrуpto/
<GorillaWarfare12> After tһe aϲquisⅰtіon by Priⅴate Intеrᥒet Aϲcᥱѕѕ， Frᥱеnodе іs noᴡ bᥱіᥒɡ ᥙsеd to push ⅠCО scaⅿѕ httⲣs։⁄/wᴡᴡ.coindeѕk.cഠm/hanⅾsһakе－revealed˗vϲs-bаck−pⅼɑᥒ-tο-ɡivᥱ-aᴡaỿ-100-miⅼlion−iᥒ-crуⲣto/
<hexchain26> After the ɑⅽq∪іѕitіഠᥒ by Prіvatᥱ Ιᥒternet Αⅽcеss, Frеeᥒode is now beiᥒɡ uѕеd to puѕh ICО scams һttps:／／ᴡww.ϲοiᥒⅾеsk．cഠm/һɑᥒԁѕһake-re⋁ealеd⎼vcs˗bаck⎼pⅼɑn-to-giᴠe−aᴡаỿ-100−ⅿillіoᥒ-іᥒ-ϲrỿptⲟ/
<hexchain26> "All tolⅾ, Hɑndsһake ɑіms to gіve $250 ᴡⲟrth of its tokeᥒs to *eаch* ᥙser of tһe ᴡebsⅰtеѕ thе ⅽomрɑny has рartnerѕhіps ᴡіtһ – GitⲎᥙb, tһe PᒿΡ ᖴഠundatiοᥒ aᥒd ﹡FREEΝOᗪE＊‚ a сhɑt chɑnnеl for pееr-to-peer рrⲟjects. ...
<ryuujin> avete aderito al coc?
<d1p3m78> -query ryuujin
<Mr_Pan> d1p3m78, ?  che fai  ?
<Mr_Pan>  /query al limite
<n0m4d1c> Hɑnⅾshakᥱ aіms to gⅰve ﹩ᒿ50 worth of іts tഠkens to *eaϲh* uѕеr of thе wᥱbѕiteѕ the compɑnу haѕ ⲣartᥒersһips witһ – GitᎻub, thе P2P ᖴοundаtⅰon and *ᖴᖇEEⲚΟⅮᎬ＊, a ϲhɑt chanᥒеl for pᥱer-to⎼pеer ⲣrοϳᥱϲts. Αѕ sᥙcһᛧ de⋁elοpers wһo havᥱ exіѕtіᥒɡ acϲഠ∪ntѕ оᥒ eaⅽh couⅼԁ reⅽеіve ᥙp to $750 ᴡorth of ...
<dpascheka10> Hɑᥒԁѕһɑke tokens."
<ryuujin> d1p3m78 nick lamero... mah
<lin__21> "Ꭺⅼl toⅼԁ， Hɑnⅾsһɑke ɑims to ɡi⋁e ﹩ᒿ50 worth ഠf іts tokеns to *ᥱacһ* ᥙser of thе wᥱbѕⅰtes the coⅿpany һas pɑrtnersһірs wіth – Gіtዘᥙbˏ tһe PᒿP Fouᥒdаtion аnd ⋆ᖴRΕEΝΟᎠΕ⋆, ɑ chɑt ⅽһaᥒᥒel fഠr реer╴tο﹣рeer prഠјects. ...
<Izu> uр tⲟ ﹩750 worth of Hɑndshаke tokenѕ."
<Carlin0-in0-in0> GENTILI SIGNORI E SIGNORE ECCO A VOI Carlin0 IN UNA DELLE SUE PERFORMANCE SESSUALI AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH https://it.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph590900c370ca1 SENTITE ASCOLTATE L'AUDIO,GUARDATE Carlin0 CHE FINE FARÀ SENZA UNA DONNA AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
<Botolo> !caps | Carlin0-in0-in0
<ubot-it> Carlin0-in0-in0: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<jk^> ma ubuntu scrive qualcosa sugli hd esterni ntfs quando si collegano?
<simone1> ho un problema non funziona il touchpad, la freccia non si muove. ho anche scaricato GNOME e il problema sussiste. mi aiutereste?
<Carlin0-in0-in0> fabio_cc figlio di puttana,tu a differenza di Carlin0 vivi in terronia quindi una troia che te la da in cambio di soldi la trovi sempre ahahahahahhahah se eri a torino terra di fighe di legno a quest'ora eri un moribondo figajolo come lui,ritieniti fortunato allora.... ma vi ricordate la barzelletta? c'era un terrone (fabio_cc) un tedesco (Mr_Pan)
<dapherz> ho purtroppo bisogno di aiuto ho cercato di installare ubuntu 18.4 sul mio laptop seguendo tutte le istruzioni dopo averlo testato live e avere fatto fare il check disk. l'istallazione si è bloccata per oltre 5 ore e il laptop si è spento ho fatto ripartire la live session ho ricontrollato che non ci fossero errori sul disco e ho fatto ripartire l'
<dapherz> istallazione da qui e mi da un messaggio di errore che dice "the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI (0,0,0) failed
<simone1> ho un problema non funziona il touchpad, la freccia non si muove. ho anche scaricato GNOME e il problema sussiste. mi aiutereste?
<Mr_Pan> dapherz> vfat `
<Mr_Pan> ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-26
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-27
<orlock21> I'm baaaa-aaack
<orlock21> Spaceman77: for example, think of lists, you have  [[a]] -> [a]
<orlock21> ooo interesting! maybe I'll jump to debian if i go through with this
<kaychaks3> got seed
<kaychaks3> F1 probly won't
<kaychaks3> of what?
<Hasimir23> plexigras: but this is a .js file usinng the lit-html for the templating.... so no react here
<Hasimir23> rigid: It's in man
<Hasimir23> (the spec as it is understood by the coworker)
<oliof> At any rate, don't bother with hot waiting unless you're doing some higher accuracy timing. Be green, go to sleep. :)
<oliof> maybe 11
<oliof> my plan was to get a 2080ti for my gaming rig use the 1080ti for mining ;/
<canyouscore1> martin1_: augroup "groups" your autocommands so that, if necessary, the script to which the group belongs can delete them without affecting others. For instance, ":filetype plugin indent on" defines autocommands in three groups, and ":filetype indent off" deletes only one of them.
<canyouscore1> <plinkable> and depending on the size of your environment, pillar isn't the best place to store shared configuration. it's best for customisation or secrets
<canyouscore1> argentum: A friend of mine went through two System76 laptops in 2 years. Mild usage, well cared for. Both died horrible deaths.
<Carmineuzo> salve ho due domande
<Carmineuzo> mi serve un programma per ubuntu che legga i midi e mi faccia da accompagnamento musicale anche con la visualizzazione delle note tipo band in a box esiste?
<dysfigured28> and before lapack there was a predecessor
<dysfigured28> Bitcoin is #1/1910 @ 53.46% ~ $6,976.39 / Ƀ 0.00014334 ~ 1h/1d/7d: -0.29/-1.44/8.29 ~ 24h vol. Ƀ 597,668.12386538 / $4,169,565,977.31
<Carmineuzo> ce qualcuno?
<kevans9123> which just sorta feels icky to me
<kevans9123> triceratux: hah
<kevans9123> | |___) || | (_) | / __/ ___) |
<albatroz> moner - 58.71.118.22 (PH - netname: I-Gate)
<albatroz> if thats the case, you probably dont need the MOSFET (large black thing) if the load is under 100mA, which it likely will be
<albatroz> yeah, to me it seemed it could be indeed.. personally for all things bash i first checkout bashguide/bashfaq so was a bit surprised to find something not in there for a change :)
<CARAM____5> I like lurking on haskell-cafe, but I wonder if there are any other classic mailing lists with a bit more traffic that I am missing?
<CARAM____5> "Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS"
<CARAM____5> kmc: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.fr%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F273406641763
<veltas23> look at that
<veltas23> I was assigned a /64 from the /48. They gave me a gateway and my /64.
<veltas23> thiago: exactly - qt doesn't bother trying to package it.  which is what i'm complaining about
<crawfs0> hello chromies!
<crawfs0> putting it before did the trick
<crawfs0> the usual 2.5mm something pitch
<msm___> https://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=513938.0
<msm___> my experience with PAN has been great so far
<msm___> (What would a homotopy of theories would be?)
<polman> Zexaron: sidenote: gpt is not a replacement for the mbr
<polman> well, s/R/L/g :p
<polman> Can these need a connection or not?
<jandrusk9> diverdude: what counts as "weird stuff"?
<jandrusk9> and :h :substitute maybe has the answer about whether it's possible to use block-wise ranges, but I didn't check that
<jandrusk9> lombriz: the transformers in SMPSUs will not be suitable for linear power supplies, they work in a totally different way
<lennard0> right that is (*), or AND
<lennard0> What separator?  Is it a single char or multi chars?
<lennard0> haaibo: Ahh ok. I don't know which ACME client you mean though :-)
<aloril_> Aleric,  paste sudo apt full-upgrade
<aloril_> Not sure why I "jumped" over Debian on my way to CentOS.   Maybe I should give it a try.   Yet definitely installing CentOS7 on my daily laptop.
<aloril_> At least ~1/2 a year ago when I needed that feature
<QueenElsa> great. and the type parameter essentially i how to pattern match/deconstruct the source value and then rewrap it in the correct outgoing context
<QueenElsa> pppingme: fixed. needed to select (generic PC102) and US xkblayout
<QueenElsa> CrazyTux: Why not? What do you see?
<niksnut13> so yes, is that diffiult or easy?
<niksnut13> pretty good, my imaginary family
<niksnut13> Yogui: in that case, the public key is (likely) not in $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys on the target host
<cpl15> I was able to get the DNAT and firewalling setup such that I could access the equipment from outside my net, but on the net, I couldn't figure out the right combo of SNAT masquerading and firewalling and whatever else must be needed to attain enlightenment.
<cpl15> yeah should have bought denta fitnesslog
<cpl15> in which case all you need is a conversion ctor X::X(T)
<Stinky-Feet24> (also secure boot is enabled per mokutil)
<Stinky-Feet24> hey guys - is there a good way to read the contents of a directory into a list/dictionary? I tried "for x in y", but it gives me a list error... thanks in advance!
<Stinky-Feet24> then hit Ctrl-e
<vacum25> anyone on here at all please
<vacum25> and you can force with :q!
<vacum25> a bit like `git merge --squash -X theirs`
<Whiskey18> oops missed  char
<lastmikoi14> oh someone beat me to itt hehe
<sebbo17> well you were right it did not compile
<sebbo17> Aleric: I don't think log files should get that big
<sebbo17> ye Mochi101
<hmnk2> However, other files included by the library (such as stdlib.h) seem to work just fine.
<pippo> !paste2
<ubot-it> nc termbin.com 9999  - Servizio, alternativo al classico Paste,  che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale -   Sintassi : -comando- | nc termbin.com 9999   - Copiare ed incollare in canale il link HTTP che apparirá sotto il comando
<dTd1> well, more precise the "prophets" work
<dTd1> template<> struct BaseType<IVariable::FLOAT>	 { typedef float type;		};
<dTd1> blackflow you think gmail is deciding to mark the spf record as neutral for some bizarre reason?
<pippo> http://lakjsdf
<pippo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<daz-> I miss the stickers mostly from that era.
<wastrel8> There are a bunch of unused Wi-Fi frequencies in my area, but they all require DFS. I've set up my repeater to broadcast its signal on one of them, but is there a reason I shouldn't?
<errr21> mazocomp: X11 is the only way to get a high(er) resolution terminal on my macppc machine
<ruairi2> You saw that pastebin?
<Carmineuzo> ciao non riesco a collegare il mouse blutoot potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Carmineuzo, il mouse bluetooth ha un suo dongle usb?
<Carmineuzo> no
<enzotib> uff
<scc25> chromium it is
<scc25> WiseMonk: what is the problem you're trying to report?
<scc25> Hah!!
<doomsday20> tr4656_: how fixed is your typical layout?
<doomsday20> it's adding indirection that doesn't do anything interesting
<doomsday20> Ahh - my home router?
<apache218> jackbrown: if it suddenly shut down, there's probably no log. if there are logs, they are in /var/log
<apache218> llvm (source: llvm-defaults (0.21ubuntu1)): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<apache218> i think those keysizes are security :)
<Aussie_matt27> and since my government likes to use that junk ><
<rnelson0_27> right ok IO is magical
<KiNgMaR10> I also tried installing linux-lts and linux-zen from the repositories and running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg but no luck, only Antergos Linux and Antergos Linux Fallback appear in the menu
<Pesgi> Ciao
<Edward1996> Ho un problema con installazione qualcuno puoi aiutarmi perfavore?
<glpiana> Edward1996, scrivi pure, c'è solo qualche problemino di configurazione del canale
<Edward1996> praticamente ho scaricato su usb 18.04 live e dopo aver dato L ok per la prova come spiegato sul wiki mi rimane la schermata viola
<glpiana> pc fisso o portatile?
<Edward1996> portatile
<Edward1996> forse il problema è che è vecchio e ho w vista?
<glpiana> Edward1996, beh, se è datato potresti provare con lubuntu o xubuntu tanto per cominciare. come hai preparato la usb?
<Edward1996> con Unetbootin
<Edward1996> o sennò una versione tipo la 16.04 dici che me la supporta?
<glpiana> !usb | Edward1996 guarda la guida per vedere che software usare
<ubot-it> Edward1996 guarda la guida per vedere che software usare: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<glpiana> Edward1996, prova con la 18.04 non con la 16.04
<Edward1996> eh ma non parte, ho provato anche a passare direttamente all’installazione ma succede la stessa cosa
<souca25> hans_: did you land crrev.com/37048f66617d326b8e08caf75da75b4ca790d478 ?
<Edward1996> Ciao
<falcoman> buonasera
<falcoman> Ho un problema potreste aiutarmi non riesco ad avviare un applicazione su lubuntu 18.04 ed anche su un pc con ubuntu 18.04 mi da il seguente messaggio Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<glpiana> falcoman, che programma è?
<Serwall> Ho bisogno di una mano e vengo cacciato in continuo , perché?
<glpiana> Serwall, rifai la usb con uno dei programmi indicati dalla guida che ti ho postato prima
<Serwall> ho provato con due di quelle
<Serwall> ma niente solita cosa
<glpiana> Serwall, abbiamo problemi di configurazione die bot del canale e adesso come adesso appena dici ciao ti sbatte fuori :D
<Serwall> ah Capito ahahha
<rome_39023> could idris take advantage of the haskell rts instead of implementing it's own?
<glpiana> Serwall, prova con xubuntu
<Serwall> comunque continua a darmi la solita schermata viola
<Serwall> na Sono giorni che vado avanti così e non so più cosa fare
<glpiana> Serwall, al boot hai già provato a scegliere l'opzione nomodeset (dopo aver premuto F6)?
<Serwall> ok ci provo subito
<Serwall> e ti dico
<falcoman> è un programma per minare
<glpiana> falcoman, non c'è supporto su software non ufficiale
<falcoman> ok ma su un altro pc con ubuntu funziona
 * Mr_Pan ma ancora esiste gente che mina ?    e con un normale pc poi ... 
<falcoman> ok sto a sperimentare che ti interessa
<Sgomml0> ciao
<falcoman> mi sapete spiegare perchè su un pc funziona e sugli altri 2 no
<glpiana> falcoman, ti ho già detto che qui non c'è supporto su software non ufficiale
<falcoman> ok grazie lo stesso
<yolanda> 1kW of "shake the fat right outta ya" ?
<yolanda> lnnb, haha, interesting.
<yolanda> I got to try it out
<EnzoTiPicchio> enzotib: eccomi
<Carlin0> picchiami
<EnzoTiPicchio> house table cat dog ping pong track casa ciao uomo
<Carlin0> prova solo ciao
<FIQ12> even if it is still to do with how vector works
<EnzoTiPicchio> ciao
<enzotib> EnzoTiPicchio: prova con solo "ciao" oppure solo "no"
<enzotib> ecco
<EnzoTiPicchio> no
<EnzoTiPicchio> funzia
<enzotib> EnzoTiPicchio: prova a farti kickare con l'inglese
<EnzoTiPicchio> ok house schok table dog
<Carlin0> the pen is on the table
<enzotib> the cat is under the table
<Carlin0> curiosity kill the cat
<Enzo_NON_ti_Picc> the pen is on the table
<VladimirGl7> Paste from phate: [ https://paste.ngx.cc/b6 ]
<VladimirGl7> It's better than nothing
<TwistedFate> no_gravity: you mean like :h o
<Steamwells10> Could you guys help me out?
<Guest89928> !ohmy | runjutsu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ohmy'
<Guest89928> toppler: what does "void out their functor" mean?
<Guest89928> counts double for "I boot on my software raid1" and you haven't tested if the computer will even look at drive2 if drive1 is there but not really responding ok
<ollieB> ye, coked up matthew mcconaughey is the best
<bcat2> 「Original Xiaomi Piston Earphones - 3rd Generation - $15.17 Free Shipping|GearBest.com」
<Guest13622> I am not using a login shell, and every time I open a new GUI shell, it truncates .bash_history to 2000 lines, while echoing $HISTFILESIZE from it gives 200000
<yashsriv9> ugh ask support :X
<kstar18> they say X = cos0b * sinDeltaL
<jbit6> 「solaroperator | Free Listening on SoundCloud」
<couture3> (The sole exception is module exports/imports, where both kinds of _ are invalid anyway.)
<olivierjanss29> nordic nRF24LU1+ chip
<olivierjanss29> WikiPuppies20: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<fuziontech> noway96: NO.  NO.  NO.   ...and NO.
<fuziontech> Enterprise and user maybe about 600
<sacratoy> Yes, I know this does not actually answer your question. I don't know of an accepted name for that kind of extension.
<bboles1> Generally speaking...
<bboles1> on this day a lot of strange things happened, building 7 for one, the news reporting it's collapse before it even happened, norad doing "drills" on the same day at the same time "playing" the same scenario (terrorisst attacking buildings with airplanes) confusing air controllers and air force...
<bboles1> darsie: just compute the norms of the differences
<Welcome> blackandblue: I pretty much use vlc to play everything (video and audio)
<rofl____5> something can depreciate in value
<Carmineuzo> qualcuno se dirmi un programma per ubuntu che legga i midi e mi faccia daccompagnamento per suonare
<enzotib> Carmineuzo, una volta c'era timidity, non so se funziona ancora
<enzotib> !info timidity
<ubot-it> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-41 (bionic), package size 575 kB, installed size 1527 kB
<nwang> git filter-branch -f --index-filter 'git ls-files -- mp/src/game/client/sdk/c_sdk_player.h' -- origin/develop..fix-fastswitch
<nwang> Is it for fun or to make money?
<Mr_Pan> Carmineuzo> basi midi   ?
<rax-4> Oh noe one fingered mouse!
<hakonw7> angelblack Dash > Additional Drivers
<edx27> its ok to kill for the childrens
<guludo24> man. I thought my life was bad
<crackpotmark26> that might work
<gigetoo23> güt, güt
<gigetoo23> Corsair 200 rgb
<gigetoo23> yeah but it'll be another week to sort the shit out, blehhh
<yolpe> ciao, su lubuntu 18.04 vorrei poter mettere nella barra sotto, vicino alle connessioni/volume/orologio/ecc.. un bottoncino che mi apra un monitoraggio del traffico dati... non riesco a trovarlo da aggiungi/rimuovi elementi del pannello
<yolpe> a posto trovato grazie... ehhh... non cliccavo aggiungi :)
<fishcake18> now, for high performance nodes, you want /fast/ storage, fast IO in general, good network performance, and lots of ram and fast cores.
<qom-29> "Assuming that the compile-time threading mode is not single-thread"
<teecee> blockchain slave management
<teecee> cocreature: Ah yeah my build setup statically links against musl
<bertalanp994> tolarz: oh i think i get it now ^^
<vbernat19> mart-ProLiant-ML110-G6 ~ # cat /opt/help.h | wc -l
<vbernat19> does anyone have experience setting up a pivpn?
<klebers13> wth, I can't delete this email account on my iphone, the "Delete Account" is missing
<VeXocide_> 8-ball: question
<VeXocide_> err not dense
<c17r1> but it doesn't lock the screen
<endre25> Not any more, I have a leased line
<Patternmaster0> Awesome, thanks for that.
<Patternmaster0> "there must be a better way!"
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-28
<Tsvetan5> CuriousMind, no
<Tsvetan5> Check the issue tracker of CtrlP, maybe there's an answer for you there (I don't use it so I can't help)
<BankZ-> and they can't even prove that actually
<jonnycrunch> You wanted to know if it was still relevant?
<jasonm> Whiskey`: which bouncer are you using?
<funky1_> unfunny pasta
<funky1_> is a portage include dir config issue from the looks of it
<Bigcheese7> hi, is this fingerprint correct?
<josef6417> maybe a webring
<Gottaname22> but there should be some kind of switch that can turn that on or off easily.
<SirLagz16> wtflux--: If you add -N option to ls... it turns off the quotes
<hubcaps> _ikke_: I don't know it says Qt @ hash
<Deruyter20> detha, yeap !
<Deruyter20> magic_ninja: cross product implies you are already dealing with 3D vectors tho
<chillage> I miss zmail, that was a good mailer in its time but it would need a lot of updates now.
<missingno4> but rather applies your model
<alok9> And this is why I love this IRC.  Learn something new every time.
<whislock9> As in, a registered callback only happens once at the first event (one-shot); or the call back is done every time the event happens.
<darmok4> of course the problem with xvid or lavc's mpeg4 (part 2) encoder was that they'd start falling apart at rates where x264 could handle things JustFine
<SynSynack22> dysfigured, are you wondering generally how to approach string parsing in a shell script?
<shiona_11> Code of Conduct ponyrider
<DaemonD0> (in case secureboot can't be disabled)
<DaemonD0> they have tight integrations wtih mac. such as supporting Metal
<mike2511> yea ditto
<FooBarWidget13> thank you; I am confused by this API still
<geoah24> Milesy, or micro, btw.
<geoah24> a____ptr: Whenever I admit that there are technicalities that I haven't precisely worked out, I always say it with a tone of regret and mild self-pity. :-|
<wysiwtf17> stevendale: odd.  extX is generally better about things than that.
<BSV_youknowme> BCMM, i'll verify that, thank you.
<BSV_youknowme> ah right complement was the word im looking for, thanks
<ethfci_> what do you mean by that?
<man_in_shack19> we have no idea what pool you are on
<man_in_shack19> you need a driver in yo adapter
<akay1> end of rant ;)
<Carlin0> -b 2
<ying_zuo_> is it refurbished?
<ryuujin> ahah
<lericson29> the overhyped register
<darkdrgn2k> adrian_1908: okay, thx man
<darkdrgn2k> you can do it with screens for a lesser resource hit, too
<day13> I forgot all the version numbers before AutoCAD 2k
<Ticho13> 「JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01, aspect ratio, density 1x1, segment length 16, baseline, precision 8, 1242x1231, frames 3」
<Redfoxmoon11> but yeah /wc start end is pretty cool
<vizius00> @davidfetter_ it doesn't work either way with the sp_add_holiday. or without
<zenmechanic10> OK, I'm not nuts right? There is supposed to be some way to change the default starting day of the week in the clock applets calendar, right?
<Guest230069> akdev: using neovim. its in .config/nvim
<Guest230069> You could say that if operator bool present then it should be matched otherwrise operator auto would take its place
<wolog27> Yeah, probably best to use cos(2x) = 2 cos(x)^2 - 1 and rearranged to cos(x)^2 = [cos(2x)+1]/2
<kidn3ys_> trfl: did you source your vimrc? or restart vim?
<minoris29> Aⅼⅼaһ is ⅾഠіᥒg
<TrisHoar15> аᥒiⅿɑlѕ arᥱ nοt doіng Aⅼlah is doing
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-29
<Aeso2> it's *typically* not nullptr though.
<Aeso2> And that server is my primary development environment. Running it on the desktop now is just for fun
<bruflu25> Aleric, ok, ls /boot
<bruflu25> autopsy:  yes, how annoying...  I disable that as soon as my clipboard gets messed up
<DEac-14> find the map files in the binary, its probably compressed somehow which could make this difficult
<Nazara11> (or it's supposed to autoconnect when it sees that ssid)
<jjardon7> is there a way to tell him to treat each window individually?
<Parth19> it sould be in the same network to facilitate easy of managment
<jamesrichardson2> ...if your Mahjongg isn't especially fancy
<Jurkki22> gpt+SSD
<Jurkki22> anywhere from say two weeks to a few more, at most, depends on the book.
<eyemiru1> lotus|NUC: i felt like i was in a heavy weight fight with mike tyson in his prime. this damn stupid grub-efi problem almost knocked me out and had me wanting to quit
<marrusl15> (For which there should only be 1, if I'm right)
<cungerah9s> That's probably not the solution to the problem.
<schneider_> done that yeats_
<Guest75082> othias oh, i just misread the code
<rain1> It seems the custom partition tool does not support encryption?
<masteroman12> back when I was provisining them
<amurray16> systemsettings > details, first page gives hardware overview
<yawkat3> 「PNG image data, 419 x 674, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced」
<frostyfrog0> what's wrong with vim's compatible mode? https://romainl.github.io/the-patient-vimmer/0.html
<andrea1969> buongiorno a tutti
<andrea1969> Ho installato da poco la versione 18.04 di xubuntu. Avendo prob;emi con l-avvio ho cercato di non far partire l-autologin modificando il file light-dm. VSto cercando di ripristinarlo da live ma non riesco a modificare i permessi della cartella per sovrascrivere. Vi sarei grato per un aiuto. Sto diventando scemo...
<andrea1969> Qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano per favore
<andrea1969> Fa niente . grazie.
<UeCiccio> salve
<UeCiccio> ho un problema con ubuntu che purtroppo non sono riuscito a risolverlo con l'aiuto del forum
<UeCiccio> c'è nessuno?
<mort21> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Identifying_reliable_sources
<NerdTheThird> Is this abuser registration automated? Or made by hand?
<enzotib> !chiedi | UeCiccio
<ubot-it> UeCiccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<UeCiccio> ok ho capito
<UeCiccio> ho appena installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows che già dal primo avvio riscontro un problema, dopo che lo seleziono dal menù del grub succede quello che ho scritto in questo forum: https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=630384
<enzotib> UeCiccio, cosa succede quando avvii ubuntu?
<makii-42_> I'm trying to assess what places on earth will be nice after climate change and geopolitical mayhem
<stefan002> salve
<Platypus-Man27> But I looked at the code
<Tempesta58> salve
<Tempesta58> qualcuno è on ?
<tempesta58> salve
<tempesta58> c'è qualcuno ?
<Leprotto> giorno
<Leprotto> c'è qualche esporto loggato?
<Leprotto> *esperto
<Leprotto> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Leprotto> risalve
<Leprotto> c'è nessuno loggato?
<giesen9> so they can have a safe space on the internet
<giesen9> sign up for dropbox and sync your files that way, it's idiot proof ._.
<ilriky> ciao e grazie per l'assistenza, ho comprato un intel nuc6i7kYk ed il monitor. vorrei installare ubuntu ma il monitor(in HDMI)non viene riconosciuto
<davide_> ciao
<davide_> x raspbian canale
<Ci-Dev> I'll go through a can of compressed air a week
<Mr_Pan> Leprotto> !chiedi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<sash_12> CoJaBo: could you move the services in the mean time?
<mgsk> nacc: Let me start over. My laptop has an SynPS/2 keyboard (and mouse), and occasionally, when logging in, it doesn't work. It's wierd, because if I press <ESC> on boot to pull up the GRUB menu, the GRUB menu doesn't have any problems with it.
<Pesgi> Ciao
<Pesgi> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Pesgi> ho un problema che non so come risolvere
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Pesgi> ok Allora praticamente ho installato cupp, un programma, nel momento che provo a farlo andare mi viene scritto: file”cupp.py” , Line 659 print (“.”, end=‘ ‘).   Syntaxerror: invalid syntax....che posso fare?
<Carlin0> lol
<Mr_Pan> !info cupp
<ubot-it> cupp (source: cupp): generate dictionaries for attacks from personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20160624.git07f9b8-1 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Edddaaai> Ho questo problema, se qualcuno può risolvere mi fate un favore : ok Allora praticamente ho installato cupp, un programma, nel momento che provo a farlo andare mi viene scritto: file”cupp.py” , Line 659 print (“.”, end=‘ ‘).   Syntaxerror: invalid syntax....che posso fare?
<Carlin0> ci insiste
<Mr_Pan> !info cupp.py
<ubot-it> Package cupp.py does not exist in bionic
<Giugiug> Non capisco perché vengo cacciato
<Carlin0> Giugiug, non scrivere + quella cosa
<Mr_Pan> Giugiug> cosa ssarebbe cupp.py ?
<Carlin0> il bot è suscettibile
<Giugiug> è una cartella di cupp, che devo aprire ma non funziona
<Giugiug> quindi?
<Carlin0> Giugiug, dove hai preso il programma ?
<Giugiug> github
<Carlin0> !no-supporto | Giugiug
<ubot-it> Giugiug: in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a ubuntu , alle sue derivate ufficiali e  al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali ubuntu
<Giugiug> capito
<Giugiug> grazie
<Carlin0> ma è una cosa per bruteforce ?
<Carlin0> mi sa di si
<Mr_Pan> !info cupp
<ubot-it> cupp (source: cupp): generate dictionaries for attacks from personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20160624.git07f9b8-1 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Mr_Pan> sta nei repo
<enzotib> Mr_Pan: Carlin0 le virgolette non ascii
<vp1128> What I mean is: is there a method for validating the server's identity?
<Vadtec26> "On a connection" is pretty vague.
<Vadtec26> None of that means anythingt o me
<samueldr21> so if you override it
<tom[]10> which security implications?
<Hammering19> my theory is a designer wanted a moving train, and the programmers said do it yourself we're busy screwing up shadow projection
<Jim_D19> me tengo que ir chau mañana me muestras mas memes
<Jim_D19> fooman2011, something you made though?
<Danukeru16> They can't tell you to take it down
<oz4ga8> it doesnt actually matter that much - just a bit smaller diameter than the insert
<Marmotte4> do i need anything else?
<czwolf> autologin-guest=false
<czwolf> MLarabel, Brexit
<czwolf> It means so much, yet so little
<boneskull19> zap0: sizeof(checksum) * CHAR_BIT ?
<boneskull19> gentauro heh, yeah one of the suggestions is always undefined, when it cannot find a better fit
<marcuslidell2> Ciao a tutti. Chi muore dalla voglia di aiutarmi a ritrovare l'audio perduto nel mio pc fresco di passaggio a Ubuntu? XD
<marcuslidell2> Ho già provato a reinstallare pulseaudio e a seguire tutte le guide che si trovano cercando "ubuntu sound problems" et simili
<marcuslidell2> Attendo fiducioso :)
<marcuslidell2> Versione di Ubuntu in uso: 18.04.1 LTS
<marcuslidell2> Le audio devices con cui sto avendo problemi sono: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI e HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<marcuslidell2> Il problema ha iniziato a presentarsi dopo l'utilizzo del PC con cavo HDMI. Inizialmente è scomparso l'audio da Firefox. in alcuni goffi tentativi di risoluzione penso di aver peggiorato la situazione e ora non sembra rilevarmi le schede audio
<andrewbogott19> Well, rename(). But still.
<andrewbogott19> this play has 4 hosts i think in the group, and the whole play takes less than 2 mins
<enojelly16> also I can talk about deflection circuits in CRT screens with older folks and not embarrass myself too much
<s7r10> no fucking shit
<kphoenix1> Today's lesson is on the finite nature of time and money
<DarkMukke> darkis8: Parabola is another one on my last resort list.
<tonyt13> but i used relative paths in the nginx config
<RikSolo9> CAW
<dyl4> djph I'm sure i forgot to enable a setting to allow old and deprecated protocols on the server, I just don't know which one it is
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-30
<filthyscum8> lapion: no, we are talking now about YOU wiping THIS system
<Ganneff12> by my calculation, 30 Sanyo 18650's can provide 1600w for about 15 minutes. a 15 amp draw per battery. does that sound right?
<ToxicFrog2> ali1234: it seemed to help a little, but the skipping is still there
<dschoepe_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs_fEkU8Qco
<dschoepe_> tempate: try it and find out
<kurtisebear15> you could potentially memory map at least a very impressive amount of gigabytes to something
<Razva23> leonardus: That is dependent on the graphics card's ability to support it
<mavsec> yed
<mavsec> I'm on a 2015 iMac
<xavierb25> arteomp:  what does hdparm -t /dev/<blockdevice>   give you?
<ari_____> what freq is the audio?
<jn> stɑrs arе ᥒοt doiᥒg Allɑh is dഠⅰnɡ
<ndkT> I meant, it should be X and Y *in some places* and x and y in *other places*.
<[hades]21> now query pg_locks where relation=16431
<GameGamer431> and every time I leave plugins by accident I get thrown back on top of the home page
<bootkiller8> not to you
<ar1s14> then i don't understand the question?
<ecormier14> davor, can't beleive the \r thing you mean?
<ecormier14> "This is all confusing.  Let's just stick it in its own environment"
<anev7> Speaking of algebra, a while back I asked this question and got no answer: Suppose you have a commutative ring R. Is there some easy way to check whether an R-module can be extended to an R-algebra?
<Guest71397> this is why you don't brag about your crimes on facebook Descartes
<ikkuranus11> coroner, yes, actually the one I got used sha512sum
<davide> ciao a tutti
<t0h4> OK. I unfortunately don't have time to look into why at the moment, but I can put a note in the README
<jonel> Also, #bringspanishluatoflourish https://github.com/tilkinsc/LuaSpanish
<jonel> libertyprime: good one
<Zahyl> harkenedraven: ok, lets assume Im a noob and not wholly sure what you mean :) separate controlers is more than just separate usb ports/slots right?
<CJammer> If you guys would like to see what ansible actually does on the remote, use ANSIBLE_KEEP_REMOTE_FILE=1 and check the files.
<Leprotto> ciao
<Leprotto> c'è qualcuno che può offrire supporto tecnico?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Leprotto
<ubot-it> Leprotto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Leprotto> lol
<Leprotto> forse per quello nessuno rispondeva :D
<Leprotto> dunque
<Leprotto> cosa mi dite di FAT-fs (sda1) io charset iso8859-1 not found
<Leprotto> sda1 è la partizione di boot efi
<Leprotto> già provato con fsck
<Leprotto> e non trova niente
<Leprotto> capita una volta su tre all'avvio, circa
<Leprotto> da quando ubuntu è passato alla versione kernel 4.15
<Carlin0> ma si avvia o si blocca ?
<Leprotto> possibile bug non ancora risolto?
<Leprotto> allora entra in emergency mode e se cerco di proseguire mi da quel messaggio
<Carlin0> che ubuntu usi Leprotto ?
<Leprotto> mi tocca fare reboot
<Leprotto> 18.04.1 LTS con desktop plasma
<Carlin0> kde plasma ?
<Leprotto> sì
<Carlin0> non è una derivata ufficiale mi spiace
<Carlin0> !no-supporto
<ubot-it> in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a ubuntu , alle sue derivate ufficiali e  al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali ubuntu
<Leprotto> spiego
<Leprotto> io ho installatu ubuntu gnomeù
<Carlin0> e poi hai aggiunto i ppa di kde plasma
<Leprotto> ma poi ho cambiato il desktop manager perchè gnome non mi piaceva
<Leprotto> sì
<Carlin0> quindi il risultato è quello sopra citato
<Leprotto> c'entra qiualcosa secondo te?
<Carlin0> ti posso solo dire che la 18.04 ha il kernel 4.15 di default , tu hai anche avanzato di versione per caso ?
<Leprotto> ah sì
<Leprotto> io avevo unubtu 17.10 prima
<Carlin0> eh ... cmq sia ora quella è kde plasma e qui non diamo supporto a derivate NON ufficiali
<Leprotto> poi ho fatto l'aggiornamento e infine ho cambiato de
<Leprotto> ma kubuntu non era una derivata ufficiale?
<Carlin0> non hai solo cambiato de hai aggiunto i repo di kade plasma
<Carlin0> kde*
<Carlin0> Leprotto, quella NON è una derivata ufficiale NON è kebuntu
<Leprotto> quindi secondo te conviene reinstallare da capo e mettere kbuntu?
<Carlin0> kubuntu*
<Carlin0> meglio che salvi i dati e reinstalli
<Leprotto> capito
<Carlin0> tra avanzamenti di versione
<Carlin0> e ppa aggiunti
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<Leprotto> grazie mille
<Leprotto> ciao
<Guest73376> i add a relay:  port 9001, relay: ssl.weechat, IPv4+6. But when i connect it with my phone, it prompts error password. But i am pretty sure the password is right.
<xintron_13> pingfloyd: there probably isn't a more divisive topic, but that's not because it's inconclusive
<snk12> one card for both screens
<qwedfg28> so you want me to force install 1by 1?
<stevecam28> wondiws: If it was made after 2000 the GPU and the display panel will likely tell X everything it needs to know
<jakesyl_mobile5> given how small a 20-30W charger can be, it's surprising that Anker-or-whoever doesn't do a multi-C charger
<Sinny14> Let's imagine that there is a teapot in orbit around the sun between mars and jupiter.
<nikitosiusis5> \renaud: https://gist.github.com/crised/e3e73f761c36d69c22bd11d20670484d
<nikitosiusis5> Liu Kang
<Plan_IX16> johnw, I don't see anything wrong in your paste. is the program closed source?
<elbarbaro71> Salve
<elbarbaro71> Ho istallato ubuntu ma al momento del riavvio il mio pc rilegge la pendrive riproponendomi una nvuova istallazione e se la levo invece mi chiede di inserire un device (ho eliminado windows)
<enzotib> elbarbaro71, hai installato grub?
<elbarbaro71> non so cosa sia, faccio una ricerca per capirlo
<elbarbaro71> esiste una guida per farlo_
<enzotib> elbarbaro71: durante l'installazione dovrebbe chiederti di installare il bootloader nel disco di avvio, altrimenti, appunto, non si avvia
<elbarbaro71> grazie per l aiuto, ma non mi sembra me lo chieda
<Carlin0> elbarbaro71, con cosa hai preparato la chiavetta usb ?
<elbarbaro71> rufus
<Carlin0> hai uefi ?
<elbarbaro71> sisi
<Carlin0> puoi provare a ripristinare il grub se manca solo quello
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui la guida per il ripristino
<elbarbaro71> grazie mille, ci proverò
<jackjames10> (caused by having an NViDia card, I believe)
<jackjames10> the thing is to find a C++98 compilant solution
<jonel> grawity: Well, some config.
<jonel> idnar: it is. Really? That's not my experience at all...
<Guest45179> if its like the typical system I see, 0.1% of your users generate 90% of the posts :D
<elbarbaro71> Buonasera, ho scritto precedentemente in quanto non mi trova la grub dopo aver istallato ubuntu e quindi non si avvia e anzi mi ripropone l-istallazione , ho seguito le guide per risolvere ma niente
<pringle> if it doesn't resolve in a couple of days, then perhaps file a bug
<elbarbaro71> ?
<Mr_Pan> elbarbaro71>  https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<elbarbaro71> non funziona
<Bryan792> The only force which exerted upward pressure on wages was Unions
<hortonew20> the usual definition of polytope is "convex hull of a finite set of points", which is convex pretty much by definition; all faces of a polytope are also necessarily convex
<iokill14> Sorry I meant Ubuntu Desktop.
<donics5> /help script
<donics5> that all i need
<nurupo26> Any 256-bit integer will work for the private key?
<mgsk> ok, I will try: I hope you are right.
<jacekowski21> "would you jsut take a check for $55?"   um, no, how about a check for the $10 you're short?
<staticsafe17> Dagmar: So it's not the disk problem?
<Guest23683> [ Eraserheads - Ang Huling El Bimbo - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<Guest23683> I don't know ansible
<Guest23683> Not to say rwbarton didn't also notice it, but he wasn't the first to be sure.
<neon_16> FLASH!  AHH AHH
<neon_16> _ymir, then give me the timestamp when that message was sent and also the current timestamp
<azlev27> the derivation path depends on the type of wallet, which address you want to generate, etc
<JohnCoates12> tomreyn: yeah, it's almost ready to go.. ;)
<JohnCoates12> Ask the Kurds.
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-23
<franki> ciao ragazzi aiutooooo grub rescu stavo installando windows e poi il crack
<franki> che fare
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<franki> ho un envy13
<franki> no cosi no ci arrivo devi aiutarmi un po
<vitodoc> Crea una live usb con boot-repair. È facile da usare. Per adesso ho da fare e non posso darti retta.
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<franki> va grazie sto in svizzera grazie franki
<vitodoc> Leggi dove dice "Tramite live di Boot-repair"
<franki> io ho questi (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1)
<franki> ciao ragazzi aiutooooo grub rescu stavo installando windows e poi il crack
<franki> che fare
<Carlin0> franki, ti hanno già risposto mi sembra
<Carlin0> !grub | franki segui il link per il ripristino
<ubot-it> franki segui il link per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> franki, usi win crackato ?
<Arospeed> manco un messaggio riesco ad inviare
<Arospeed> vorrei installare il programma "Rename My TV Series 2"ma non ho idea di come fare su Ubuntu 16.4 potete aiutarmi grazie
<Arospeed> nessuno che può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-24
<franki> Ciao Ragazzi qlc ha 5 min di tempo problema con ERROR NO SUCH PARTITION , ENTERINF RESCUE MODE , GRUB RESCUE come posso andare avanti
<franki> quando digito ls mi va vedere solo hd0
<Mr_Pan> franki> sei in rescue mode
<Mr_Pan> non trova la partizione
<Mr_Pan> franki> cosa hai fatto  ?
<franki> grazie amico e cosa fare
<franki> ero nel menu di ubunto impostazioni e poi ho cambiato qualche comando e poi non e piu partito
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<Mr_Pan> franki> hai dual boot con windows  ?    hai usato gparted per ridimensionare le partizioni  ?
<franki> penso dual boot con win
<franki> è un hp envy13
<Mr_Pan> franki scrivi
<Mr_Pan> ls
<franki> ok
<Mr_Pan> dimmi cosa ti esce
<franki> (hd0)
<Mr_Pan> solo questo   ?
<franki> si
<Mr_Pan> e niente altro  ?
<franki> no
<Mr_Pan> ok scrivi
<Mr_Pan> ls (hd0)
<Mr_Pan> dimmi cosa ti dice ...
<franki> ora mi dice filesyst is unkn...
<Mr_Pan> esattamente quello che ti dice ...
<franki> Filesystem is unknown. poi grub rescue
<Mr_Pan> dovrebbe dirti filesystem ext3 o ext4... se ti dice unknow allora non ci sono speranze
<Mr_Pan> devi reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> hai usato gparted ?
<Mr_Pan> hai cancellato la partizione ?
<franki> penso di si
<Mr_Pan> ecco ..
<Mr_Pan> puoi solo reinstallare
<franki> grazie ancora
<franki> e come
<Mr_Pan> franki> come hai fatto la prima volt a...
<franki> come fare??
<Mr_Pan> avrai un dvd o una usb con ubuntu ...
<franki> non ho piu nulla neamche la chiavetta
<franki> ma si puo creare
<Mr_Pan> e allora ti devi creare una usb con installer
<Mr_Pan> certo devi usare un pc funzionante
<franki> poteri contattarti via WU io sono in svizzera forse e meglio che dici
<franki> ho un altro pc hp
<Mr_Pan> franki> no, qui va benissimo
<franki> ok
<Mr_Pan> io sono in germania...
<franki> ok
<Mr_Pan> franki | !installazione
<franki> ok
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Mr_Pan> franki hai windows sull'altro pc  ?
<franki> come faccio ma vorrei installare win 7
<Mr_Pan> franki> sul secondo pc hai windows o ubuntu  ?
<franki> win 10
<Mr_Pan> perfetto
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> leggi quella guida
<Mr_Pan> scarica ISO di unbuntu e poi con Rufus la metti su una USB
<Mr_Pan> con la USB puoi reinstallare ubuntu sull'altro pc
<franki> sono qui https://rufus.akeo.ie ma quale esattamennte scarico
<Mr_Pan> download   il primo che leggi ...
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<franki> faccio questo Rufus 3.8 (1.1 MB)
<Mr_Pan> no 3,8 che lo installa ... l'altro é il portable
<Mr_Pan> scarica quello da 3.8 mb
<franki> ok provo
<franki> provo ametterlo sulla chiavetta ma non va
<Mr_Pan> franki> cosa?
<franki> scarico questo Rufus 3.8 Portatile (1.1 MB) ma poi non fa nulla
<Mr_Pan> franki> no ... scarica l'altro e installalo .. non devi mettere niente sulla chiavetta....
<franki> ok scusa
<franki> ma quale altro??
<Mr_Pan> quello da 3,8 mb ... il primo link che trovi sotto la voce download
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<Mr_Pan> la versione 3.8 da 1.1 MB
<Mr_Pan> ma devi installarlo in windows 10 ... non metterlo sulla usb
<Mr_Pan> franki> devi anche scaricare la ISO di ubuntu o quello che vuoi mettere sulla usb
<franki> ok fatto poi mi va vedere la stessa immagine di rufus ma sotto mi dice pronto ma non avvia
<franki> bene hoscaricato quello che mi hai detto su ps
<franki> pc
<Mr_Pan> franki> ora scarica la ISO che vuoi mettere sulla USB
<franki> scarico qui https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> uno dei due link all'inizio
<franki> vado qui sotto https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<franki> Download Ubuntu Desktop Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS questo??
<franki> non so quale esattamente ce ne sono tanti
<franki> quale ISO dici
<franki> PAN ci 6
<Mr_Pan> franki> si quello
<franki> scarico ubuntu 19.04 ok ??
<Mr_Pan> franki> la 19.04 ha 9 mesi di supporto
<Mr_Pan> la 18.04 5 anni
<Mr_Pan> scegli tu
<franki> dimme te io non so
<franki> non scrica niente e mezz ora bho
<Mr_Pan> franki> http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mr_Pan> scarica quello
<franki> Pan sono qui scusa ok homesso tutto su una chiavetta e adesso ??? grazie
<franki> MR. PAN
<franki> Pan ci 6
<Mr_Pan> franki> hai usato rufus e messo la isosulla chiavetta? o hai copiato il file isodirettamente su usb   ?
<franki> no e tutto sulla chiavetta e fatto partire i hp e mi porta su C:/
<franki> ho usato rufus come mi hai detto te
<franki> poi scaricato ubuntu 19.04 ed eseguito il procedimento con rufus
<franki> e all fine mi ha caricato la chiavetta
<franki> pan  c 6
<Mr_Pan> franki> se non scrivi il nio nick correttamente non mi lampeggia  l'avviso e non ti posso rispondere
<Mr_Pan> franki> allora
<Mr_Pan> devi aprire rufus
<Mr_Pan> selezionare ilfile ISOdaltuopc
<Mr_Pan> selezionare il file ISO dal pc
<Mr_Pan> selezionare la USB
<Mr_Pan> e premere il pulsante Avvia ...
<Mr_Pan> e attendere ...
<franki> passo passo inserisco la chiavetta apro rufus e poi
<Mr_Pan> seleziona la iso
<Mr_Pan> e la usb dove scrivere la iso
<Mr_Pan> franki> non ho windows non posso essere piu' preciso
<franki> sto prvando adesso sta scaricando imm iso sulla chiavetta con rufus
<franki> OK fatto qualcosa e ora cosa faccio
<franki> VAIIIIIIII CI SONO RIUSCITO ORO SONO CON LA CHIAVETTA E MI DI PROVA UBUNTO O INSATLLA UBUNTU cosa faccio PAN
<Mr_Pan> franki> 1 non scrivere in maiuscolo ... equivale ad urlare
<Mr_Pan> installa
<franki> scusami
<franki> scusa ad un certo punto mi dice: cancella disco e installa ubuntu questo???
<franki> sta installando dimmi PAN ma avrei potuto installare anche windows volendo
<franki> PAN
<franki> pan
<franki> pan ci 6
<franki> e andato Grazie Bravissimo domani ti contatto se ci 6
<Mr_Pan> franki> cisono
<Mr_Pan> se non scrivi correttamente il mionick non mi parte l
<Mr_Pan> l'alert ...
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest96613> Ho fatto aggiornamento è non riparte più la macchina
<Guest96613> buonasera
<vitodoc> avrai bloccato gli aggiornamenti
<vitodoc> cosa ti esce ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-25
<walterinobert> buongiorno vorrei svuotare il boot troppo pieno ho provato in questo modo ma mi da errore se qualcuno mi potesse aiutare passo passo grazie
<Carlin0> quale modo hai provato walterinobert ?
<walterinobert> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<walterinobert> E: mkinitramfs failure find 141 cpio 141 gzip 1
<walterinobert> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-4.18.0-19-generic with 1.
<walterinobert> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto initramfs-tools (--configure):
<walterinobert>  il sottoprocesso installato pacchetto initramfs-tools script post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<walterinobert> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Carlin0> ottimo
<Diciotti> ciao <Carlin0>
<Diciotti> <Carlin0> che client usi x ciattare?
<Carlin0> weechat Diciotti
<Carlin0> !chat | Diciotti
<ubot-it> Diciotti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<james> buongiorno a tutti
<vitodoc> ciao
<Guest8802> io devo copiare dei dati da un pc packard bell dot s
<Guest8802> dal momento che windows starter non si avvia
<Guest8802> però quando provo con ubuntu sembra che parte invece rimane schermata viola com uno sfondo ubuntu
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Alfredo> Buongiorno ragazzi sono nuovo, ho un problema un tantino serio essendo da poco su linux. In due parole quando lo eseguo da chiavetta riesco a visualizzare le reti disponibili e tranquillamente eseguo l accesso alla connessione. Quando lo installo linux non trova più le reti wi fi. Non capisco ho visto vari forum eseguito vari comandi alcuni non me
<Alfredo> li riconosce come adesempio ifconfig.
<vitodoc> sudo apt install net-tools
<vitodoc> Se non hai aggiornato il sistema, aggiornalo. sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Alfredo> Funziona anche senza rete? Ho un portatile senza la possibilità di inserire il cavo lan. Si può installare senza rete? Nel senso il pacchetto è scaricabile tramite link cosime lo scarico e lo inserisc su pc
<vitodoc> no devi connette il pc col cavetto
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> che versione hai di ubuntu
<Alfredo> Ho scaricato la più recente se non sbaglio la 19.04
<Alfredo> Si la19.04
<vitodoc> Se sei nuovo ti consiglio di installare una LTS, ovvero la 18.04 che ha supporto per 5 anni, mentre al 19.04 ha supporto per soli 9 mesi.
<Alfredo> Ah perfetto :)
<Alfredo> E per quanto riguarda il discorso internet è un probkema di driver?
<Alfredo> Perchè quando uso la chiavetta internet va alla grande
<vitodoc> conviene che isntalli prima la 18 e poi se hai ancora problemi vediamo di risolverli
<vitodoc> si potrebbe
<Alfredo> Io ho il telefono connesso tramite usb al pc il che mi permette di passare su pc la roba che scarico dal telefono. Non ce qualche estraibile con i driver che servono per far funzionare il wi fi
<Alfredo> ce lo fatta sono riuscito a trovare una chiavetta wifi tp link e sono riuscito ad aggiornare gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu
<Alfredo> ora il problema è come faccio ad installare i driver per la scheda di rete interna al pc?
<Alfredo> ho un asus vivobook s15
<Alfredo> e linux non mi riconosce il wi fi perchè non ha i driver
<Mr_Pan> Alfredo> devi vedere ch scheda monta
<Alfredo> sono riuscito a mettere il net tools per ifconfig
<Mr_Pan> sia ethernet sia wifi
<Mr_Pan> Alfredo> apri una finestra terminale
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C Network
<Mr_Pan> e leggi il modello della scheda wireless
<Alfredo> description: Wireless interface
<Alfredo> product: RTL8822BE 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WiFi adapter
<Alfredo> vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Mr_Pan> ok realtek 8822
<Alfredo> scusa la grezzagine prima volta su linux :D
<Alfredo> ok letta la scheda per installare il driver? c'è un istallazione da comando terminale?
<Mr_Pan> Alfredo> sei messo male ... supporto a quella scheda é problematico
<Mr_Pan> ci sono bug aperti non risolti
<Alfredo> e si perchè ti spiego se avvio linux da chiavetta in modalita disco tutto va bene si connette tranquillamente
<Alfredo> quando lo uso da disco c come sistema operativo mi si presenta il problema che non rileva le reti disponibili
<Alfredo> ho fatto una spulciata di forum da stanotte e ancora non ho risolto sto cosi da 48 immagina caffe e nervi saldi :D
<Alfredo> ho messo tutti i tipi di comandi tipo sudo lshw -c network oppure if conwig iw config ma cosi a copia e incolla ad istinto
<Mr_Pan> Alfredo> al posto tuo avrei speso 20-30 euro e sostituita la scheda wifi con una intel ... vedi tu ...
<Alfredo> ho avuto la botta di fortuna che ho sta chiavetta wi fi  la TP-LINK
<Alfredo> questo problema della scheda lo da solo con linux o anche con windows?
<Mr_Pan> Alfredo> con linux sicuro poi il resto boh..
<Alfredo> io prima di linux avevo windows 10 su macchina comprata da poco per motivi gravi(ho combinato un casino con %appdata%) ho dovuto togliere windows togliere le sicure dai boot del bios e installare ubuntu che mi hanno detto che va in parallelo con windows come utilizzo anzi hanno detto che è meglio
<Alfredo> solo che istallandolo non ho più i driver originali e vado con quelli che ho a disposizione
<Mr_Pan> Alfredo> come te la cavi con l'inglese  ?
<Alfredo> ho cercato un po in rete
<Alfredo> non male
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> vieni su chat per favore
<Alfredo> ok
<Franki> Ciao Pan come va
<Carlin0> !chat | Franki
<ubot-it> Franki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franki> dovrei chieedrti una altra cosa
<Franki> sono su ubuntu e vorrei fare una partizione del disco NFTS come faccio
<Carlin0> Franki, installa gparted
<Franki> su google trova gparted e gparted live  quale
<Carlin0> Franki, non devi cercar esu google , apri un terminale e scrivi
<Carlin0> Franki, sudo apt install gparted
<Franki> e dove
<Carlin0> Franki, apri un terminale e scrivi
<Carlin0> sudo apt install gparted
<Franki> ciao apro mozilla dici
<Carlin0> Franki, se non capisci l'italiano forse è meglio che tu ti rivolga in un canale della tua lingua madre
<Franki> scusa e che sono ignorante in materia
<Carlin0> bhe rileggi con calma Franki , la soluzione te l'ho scritta 2 volte
<Franki> scusa sono davanti al Laptop con uubuntu come faccio
<Carlin0> so che sei svizzero per questo ho detto che magari hai problemi con la nostra lingua
<Carlin0> Franki, cerca nel menù un programma che si chiama "terminale"
<Carlin0> e poi ci scrivi dentro
<Carlin0> sudo apt install gparted
<Franki> ok ce lho grazie
<Franki> e ora
<Carlin0> hai scritto ?
<Franki> si
<Franki> fatto
<Carlin0> ha dato errori ?
<Franki> no
<Franki> mi ha chiesta la mia passw ma mi dicde inpossibile trovare il pacchetto gparted
<Carlin0> è collegato in rete il pc ?
<Franki> ok adesso e fatto
<Franki> oro mi dice dopo questa operaz verranno installati 17,2 MB di spazio continuare SI o NO
<Carlin0> premi invio
<Franki> okk sta facendo
<Franki> ora si e fermato su mio none @nome  hp envy  $
<Franki> non so se e OK
<Carlin0> gparted è installato , con quello puoi creare e formattare partizioni
<Carlin0> Franki, ha dato errori ?
<Franki> NO ora dove vado scusa
<Franki> ecso da qui
<Carlin0> nel menù lo trovi
<Franki> visto e ora
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ... ma sei a posto
<Carlin0> ciao
<Franki> sono dentro come faccio a creare part NFTS
<Franki> ragazzi
<Filippo_fk> Buona sera
<Filippo_fk> volevo disturbare ancora Carlin0 per sapere che tipo di guida mi consiglia di usare, parlo di zoneminder ovviamente, grazie.
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-26
<xxxa> Buongiorno, il mio ubuntu 18 ha avuto login loop, visto che non funzionavano i vari metodi per ripristinarlo, dopo aver salvato i dati ho deciso di reinstallarlo. Purtoppo la chiavetta live è difettosa (I/O error) così attualmente ho un grub e non so che fare.
<xxxa> Ho scaricato ubuntu 18 e anche 19 iso, ma non riesco a metterlo sulla chiavetta (superblock e magic number problem) o sulla memory card (impossibile scrivere l'immagine iso)
<Mr_Pan> xxxa> come lo hai messo su usb
<xxxa> con creatore di dischi avvio
<xxxa> aggiungo che attualmente posso usare il live usb con cui ho provato la reinstallazione (quindi live si, installazione no)
<xxxa> ora ho sistemato il pendrive, però anche questo dà messaggio di scrittura impossibile
<Mr_Pan> xxxa> aspetta ... quindi hai usb live funzionante
<xxxa> si
<Mr_Pan> ma on iresci ad installare su sd  ?
<xxxa> ho una sd con ubuntu che funziona solo live. Poi ho una pendrive e un'altra memory card dove non riesco ad installare l'immagine
<Mr_Pan> xxxa> controlla se la memory card ha abilitata la protezione da scrittura
<xxxa> già fatto
<xxxa> in alternativa a creatore di dischi mi potete suggerire qualcos'altro? Ho provato per primo unetbootin con scaricamento diretto ma non ha funzionato
<Mr_Pan> é buggato
<Mr_Pan> etcher
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<xxxa> OK grazie ci provo
<sandrolee> Buongiorno, potrei avere qualche info?
<Alfredo> Buongiorno ragazzi aprire una domanda credo semplice da farvi se non è un problema :)
<Alfredo> Volevo sapere se è possibile installare un programma di Linux con apt-get Install all'interno di una Directory che creo io ad esempio se io nella home di Linux o sulla scrivania creo una cartella e ci voglio installare il programma di dentro lo posso fare? Oppure ogni volta che metto a Pighetti stan le cartelle per installare un programma Le decide
<Alfredo>  lui
<remix_tj> no
<Alfredo> Siccome ricordo che vengo dal mondo Windows è da poco mi interfaccio su Linux Era un modo più semplice per me per gestire i programmi
<remix_tj> quando installi dei package già pronti si installano in un path già deciso dal pacchetto
<Alfredo> È tipo se voglio inserire dei programmi esterni tipo che ti devo dire Tipo xampp dove lui in pratica su internet e ti dà i comandi e tu lo devi installare su Linux quello lo posso installare in una cartella precisa ho fatto tutto lui come al solito
<Alfredo> Perché bene o male i programmi basilari di Linux li posso decidere Dal software Ubuntu center più che altro mi sto allenando a installare i programmi tramite terminale e per non creare casini e andare poi a cancellare cartelle sbagliate era un modo per fare questi test nel senso installare un programma e poi eventualmente non riuscendo a trovare ca
<Alfredo> ncello direttamente la cartella
<Alfredo> Siccome ho provato a installare anche il tipo programmi come synaptic file manager però non li riesco a utilizzare ho detto imparo una volta per tutte direttamente installare OA rimuovere programmi dal terminale Però chiaramente siccome sono ancora in fase di allenamento magari molte volte può succedere che fai uno sbaglio e poi non ti ricordi dove
<Alfredo>  magari andare a prendere i file che hai installato e non vuoi più sul computer
<Alfredo> Riguardo i pakages gia pronti. Sono quelli presenti su ubuntu software center giusto? O anche quelli che si trovano sui vari siti?
<remix_tj> si sul software center ma che ci sono anche installabili da internet con i deb
<remix_tj> comunque tutto quello che è installato è registrato in un database di sistema che puoi far togliere comunque
<remix_tj> quindi con synaptic trovi tutti i pacchetti installati
<remix_tj> e puoi rimuoverli da lì
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-27
<stefanel> ciao a tutti! ho problemi a scaricare la iso di ubuntu ..."noda torrent"... sia la LTS che la 19.04 ...anche voi?
<Carlin0> stefanel, se non riesci a scaricare coi torrent scarica normalmente
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<robrobrobrob> ciao ragazzi, spesso su diversi siti non mi partono i video: "non è stato trovato alcun video con formato MIME type supportato"
<robrobrobrob> per esempio: https://video.repubblica.it/cronaca/fridays-for-future-a-venezia-gli-studenti-manifestano-per-il-clima/344534/345116?ref=RHPPLF-BH-I237047295-C8-P2-S1.8-T1
<robrobrobrob> uso ubuntu 19.04 con firefox 69 (che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo)
<Carlin0> robrobrobrob, come scrive l'avviso su quel sito : per i loro video è consigliabile chrome
<robrobrobrob> ah ok, grazie @Carlin0
<Carlin0> o te lo fa anche su altri siti ?
<robrobrobrob> spesso anche su altri siti, sopratutto stranieri
<robrobrobrob> ora sto installando i codec ubuntu restricted extra.... vediamo se si risolve
<robrobrobrob> provo a riavviare ti faccio sapere. Grazie Carlin0
<robrobrobrob> allora, niente da fare. anche scaricando i codec "restricted" da synaptic su firefox alcuni video non partono, mentre da chrome fila tutto liscio...
<robrobrobrob> me ne farò una ragione
<Carlin0> infatti se googli il problema è abbastanza diffuso e vecchio di anni
<robrobrobrob> che fessi quelli di mozilla che cascano su ste cose...
<mmystic> ciao c'è nessuno ?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | mmystic
<ubot-it> mmystic: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mmystic> wow
<mmystic> più che domanda tecnica ho bisogno di un favore, qualcuno dovrebbe fare una ricerca su duckduckgo.com e dirmi i risultati (in privato).
<vitodoc> robrobrobrob: ho letto in giro di provare a sbloccare adblock sul sito della gazzetta. Io ci ho provato e non ha funzionato ma tentar non nuoce.
<Carlin0> !chat | mmystic
<ubot-it> mmystic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mmystic> ok grazie, scusate
<vitodoc> robrobrobrob:  altri dicono di installare flashplugin-installer (provato anche questo e non funziona)
<Carlin0> il problema non è flash perchè su chrome lo tengo disattivato eppure lo vedo il video
<vitodoc> capito
<vitodoc> Carlin0: e tu hai provato a disattivare adblock ?
<Carlin0> si si vitodoc ma nisba
<mmystic> ma qual'è il problema ?
<vitodoc> video di gazzetta.it non riproducibili
<Carlin0> su ff invece su chrome va
<Carlin0> ma è scritto anche nel sito di usare chrome ...
<vitodoc> si lo avevo visto
<mmystic> a me funziona, l'ho provato però su tor-browser che comunque è basato su firefox
<mmystic> hai già provato le classiche cose tipo cancellare cache e temporaneamente rinominare il profile e crearne uno nuovo ?
<Carlin0> mmystic, funziona questo video ? https://video.repubblica.it/cronaca/fridays-for-future-a-venezia-gli-studenti-manifestano-per-il-clima/344534/345116?ref=RHPPLF-BH-I237047295-C8-P2-S1.8-T1
<mmystic> si 1 secondo
<mmystic> ora provo
<mmystic> no
<mmystic> mi dice: no video with supported format and MIME type found
<Carlin0> idem ...
<mmystic> puoi provare queste due cose:
<mmystic> 1) copy il link del video e lo apri con vlc
<mmystic> 2) scarichi il video con yt.py e poi lo guardi con quello che vuoi
<Carlin0> con chrome si vede tranquillamente
<Carlin0> è solo un problema di FF
<mmystic> si vede che quelli di chrome sono raccomandati
<mmystic> :-p
<mmystic> secondo me sono loro di repubblica che hanno fatto delle cose per farlo vedere su chrome
<Carlin0> mmystic, se guardi sotto il video c'è scritto di usare chrome si vede che è ottimizzato per quello
<mmystic> appunto..
<mmystic> cmq se faccio click destro sul video e salva, mi da il prompt per vederlo su vlc
<mmystic> prova...
<mmystic> cmq secondo me potrebbe essere un problema proprio di quel video, gli altri sempre su repubblica funzionano. Specialmente quello del leghista che da un cazzatto al giornalista :-D
<mmystic> scherzo ovviamente :-)
<Carlin0> a quanto vedo i vide non sono sul loro sito , ogni video viena mandato da domini diversi , ad esempio quello del monte bianco si vede
<mmystic> a me funzionano tutti fuorchè quello
<Carlin0> boh ne ho provato solo un paio , ma ho viisto che ogni video arriva da domini diversi , dovresti notarlo anche tu col metodo "scarica"
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<mmystic> Carlin0: non potresti farmi sto favore ?
<mmystic> questione di 1 minuto
<vitodoc> mah...ci rinuncio....
<mmystic> evvabbè
<ilmascalzone> ciao  a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | ilmascalzone
<ubot-it> ilmascalzone: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ilmascalzone> ciao
<ilmascalzone> posso una domandina veloce veloce
<Carlin0> !chiedi | ilmascalzone
<ubot-it> ilmascalzone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<ilmascalzone> ubuntu 19.04 su hp proliant non parte. Avete una qualche idea ?
<Mr_Pan> ilmascalzone> troppo generico
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> ilmascalzone, non si capisce se non parte proliant o non parte ubuntu
<Carlin0> cos'è proliant ?
<pippo> buonasera non riesco a scaricare xbuntu mi dice pagina non trovata avete consigli?
<avocadoacerbo> salve, chi può aiutarmi? Dunque: software mi si chiude dopo 2 secondi(inutilizzabile); la cam riconosciuta da gluvcview non riconosciuta da nessun sito nonostante l'autorizzazione attiva; non posso scaricare nessun aggiornamento ne programma neanche dal terminale. Che faccio? Grazie 1000
<Mixmania> salve a tutti come faccio quando ho fatto il download e estraggo il file di ubuntu dove trovo la iso?
<Mixmania> c'è qualcuno in ciet?
<Mixmania> ciat
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-28
<phantom2019> buona sera a tutti
<mike16516584> Buongiorno
<mike16516584> Vorrei sapere se posso installare ubuntu / ubuntu studio su hp pavilion cs1022nl...
<mike16516584> ho provato a cercare sui forum anche in inglese ma non ho trovato risposta a riguardo
<mike16516584> in questo link le caratteristiche tecniche della macchina https://support.hp.com/it-it/document/c06243159
<Carlin0> mike16516584, ha un buon processore e parecchia ram , non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<mike16516584> Grazie mille per la risposta :) quindi al di là delle perfomance del pc non ci sono problemi di compatibilità per  driver, processore ect... ?
<Carlin0> l'unico dubbio potrebbe essere sulla scheda video che non è riportato in quel sito
<mike16516584> in negozio riportano nvidia geforce gtx1050
<Carlin0> con la nvidia 1050 forse dovrai avviare la live con l'opzione nomodeset , ma dopo installato ubuntu metti i driver proprietari e sei a posto
<mike16516584> oook grazie mille :)
<mike16516584> buona serata :))
<MaxR58> ciao. sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un dell ma durante l'installazione continua a bloccarsi
<Carlin0> MaxR58, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<MaxR58> RAM 2 Giga è un DELL 5420
<MaxR58> se poi lo avvio ubuntu è installato ma appena lo uso si blocca
<Carlin0> bhe ti ho chiesto 3 cose , non solo la ram ...
<MaxR58> un attimo che indago e ti faccio sapere
<MaxR58> Allora RAM: 2GB ; CPU: Intel(R) Core (TM) i5-2520 M CPU@2,50GHz Scheda video: Intel(R) QM67 Express Chipset Family interface controller
<MaxR58> Scusa la RAM è 4GB
<MaxR58> sistema operativo a 64bit
<Carlin0> ah ... infatti stavo per dire: poca ram
<Carlin0> è strano , non c'è nulla che non vada ...
<MaxR58> nell'installazione ho scelto di cancellare tutto e di tenere solo UBUNTU
<MaxR58> perché in passato l'avevo già fatto e mi trovavo bene così... senza windows di mezzo...
<MaxR58> però si  blocca....
<Carlin0> che versione hai installato ?
<MaxR58> l'ultima di UBUNTU
<Carlin0> 19.04 ?
<MaxR58> l'ho scaricata ieri dal sito e poi l'ho messa come iso su chiavetta usb e poi ho cercato di installare... aspetta che vado sul sito di ubunto e ti dico...
<Carlin0> sei su ubuntu ora ?
<MaxR58> si 19.04
<MaxR58> no... sono su un altro laptop con windows
<Carlin0> magari prova la 18.04 LTS , forse è più stabile
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ...
<MaxR58> OK la cerco,,, grazie3 mille
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Filippo_fk> ciao, posso aggiornare la mia attuale versione di Ubuntu ovvero : Linux version 5.0.0-29-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-039) (gcc version 7.4.0 (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1)) #31~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 12 18:29:21 UTC 2019
<Filippo_fk> alla Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS (Bionic Beaver) senza formattare o perdere quanto installato? grazie.
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, non ho capito che versione hai ora , posta lsb_release -r
<Mr_Pan> Filippo_fk> hai postato la versione del kernel (attuale tra l'altro'..) ma no nla versione di ubuntu installata
<Carlin0> infatti
<David77> oppure cat /etc/lsb-release - indicando cosa c'è su DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION
<Filippo_fk> se posto cat /etc/issue ???
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, ma se ti si chiede una cosa perchè devi postare altro ?
<Filippo_fk> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Filippo_fk> come non detto, è già LTS lo tengo così
<Filippo_fk> cmq già che ci siamo Carlin0 dopo che mi hai guidato per l'installazione di Zoneminder, ho provato a lanciare il programma ma non lo trovo, non è nelle applicazioni
<Carlin0> Filippo_fk, ti ho detto che non conosco quel programma e non l'ho mai usato , il fatto che non lo trovi nel menù non vuol dire nulla , magari non ha una interfaccia grafica
<Filippo_fk> e quindi cosa faccio??
<Mr_Pan> Filippo_fk> ti cerchi una guida/manuale online ...
<Carlin0> cosa che gli ho già detto
<Filippo_fk> ok grazie dell'aiuto.
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-29
<claro1> Buongiorno. Ieri ho avanzato la versione di Ubuntu a 19, da 18. E' andato tutto bene, tranne che grub in avvio mostra un riquadro nero, e non elenca i SO (dovrebbero comparire Ubuntustudio, Ubuntustudio low latency, Windows 7 e Windows 10). Se aspetto, o se premo Invio, parte normalmente il SO predefinito, cioè Ubuntustudio, però in tali condizioni non posso selezionare gli altri. Grazie in anticipo.
<vitodoc> Prova a reisntallare grub
<claro1> grub-install e grub-update li ho già provati. Al riavvio sembrava risolto, ma stamattina il problema si è ripresentato.
<claro1> Forse devo prima rimuoverlo del tutto, tipo con -purge? non è rischioso?
<vitodoc> Prova...
<Khaos> Buongiorno! Ho bisogno di una mano. Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu sul mio HDD esterno (ho una partizione di circa 500 GB su questo, il resto voglio dedicarlo ad Ubuntu), ho creato le partizioni swap e /, e spesso, o quando le creo, o quando premo "Installa" per appunto farle formattare, l'installazione si blocca lì e non va avanti, è stato così
<Khaos>  per un'ora abbondante ma niente. Il led sul mio HDD si spegne anche, quindi credo che non stia funzionando proprio... Mentre su Windows funziona tranquillamente. C'è qualcuno che sa cosa fare?
<vitodoc> La swap non ha più senso crearla
<vitodoc> Su questo hdd esiste un altro SO ?
<Khaos> No, su questo hdd non esiste alcun altro sistema operativo, è solamente un hdd esterno che utilizzo per tenerci dentro documenti, musica ecc... e ho voluto dividerlo a metà per metterci ubuntu
<arco> buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 19.4 ma mi da sempre errori e non fa aggiornamento dice che non conosce comando sudo
<vitodoc> Khaos: controlla il checksum o riscarica la iso
<arco> aiutami un po di più non sono molto pratico di ubuntu
<vitodoc> arco icolla qui cosa ti restituisce il terminale e posta qui il link https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<arco> ok
<arco> inviato
<vitodoc> posta qui il link
<vitodoc> copia e incolla il link
<arco> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gq5y5JzgdQ/
<arco> questo dici
<Khaos> @vitodoc ho controllato i checksum di entrambe le iso che ho usato (ubuntu 19.04 e ubundu budgie, sempre stessa versione) e i checksum sono identici
<arco> che faccio
<vitodoc> Khaos: non saprei dirti, riprova ad installare.
<vitodoc> arco da terminale dai questo comando sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<arco> perdo tutti i dati se reinstallo tutto
<vitodoc> arco
<Khaos> vitodoc potrebbe dipendere dal modo che uso per installare la iso? attualmente utilizzo USB, ho provato anche a masterizzare la ISO ma mi si apre un interfaccia con scritto "minimal bash-like line editing is supported"
<vitodoc> stavo rispondendo a Khaos non a te
<Khaos> Scusa l'ignoranza, è la prima volta che entro in questo mondo ahah
<vitodoc> arco tu dai il comando che ti ho suggerito
<arco> ho fatto non funzziona
<vitodoc> arco: cosa ti dice ?
<vitodoc> Khaos: coma hai montato la iso? da win con rufus ?
<arco> comando no riconosciuto
<vitodoc> arco: fai come prima, copia quello che ti dice il temrinale e posta il link
<Khaos> vitodoc guarda non ho usato rufus, ho usato un programma che si chiama iso to usb
<Khaos> devo rifare con rufus?
<vitodoc> se sei su win sì
<arco> dove posso incollarti la risposta del terminale
<Khaos> beh guarda, sinceramente ho un mezzo dubbio sul fatto che sia quello il problema, perchè da usb la sessione live e il programma di installazione parte, si blocca solamente sulla parte delle partizioni e non va oltre...
<vitodoc> arco: fai come hai fatto prima, https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vitodoc> copia su pastebin il listato del terminale e poi incolla qui il link
<arco> inviato
<vitodoc> ok posta qui il link
<vitodoc> se no come faccio a vedere
<arco> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gq5y5JzgdQ/
<vitodoc> arco ti avevo detto di dare sul terminale sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<arco> come ho copiato quello che hai scritto e incollato sul terminale
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> fatto ?
<arco> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4cbNDHZ7kR/
<vitodoc> ok lo avevi già cancellato
<vitodoc> adesso dai sudo apt update
<arco> ok
<arco> ok
<arco> a fatto
<vitodoc> ti ha dato errori ?
<arco> no tutto ok e partito l'aggiornamento
<vitodoc> adesso dai sudo apt full-upgrade
<arco> ok faccio subito
<arco> ora esce questo
<arco> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TYNdxGbnDH/
<vitodoc> ok aspetta un po e riprova
<vitodoc> riprova tra un paio di minuti
<Carlin0> arco, chiudi software center e altre cose simili
<Khaos> quindi vitodoc scusa per l'ulteriore disturbo ma puoi consigliarmi che partizioni creare?
<Khaos> Visto che prima hai detto che la swap è inutile
<vitodoc> non è che è inutile, se non crei la swap da partizione il sistema usa una cartella per swap
<Khaos> quindi creo solamente una partizione in ext4 dando tutto lo spazio per /?
<vitodoc> sì a meno che non vuoi creare la home separata.
<vitodoc> come preferisci tu
<Khaos> quindi senza partizioni tipo efi, boot od altro?
<vitodoc> no
<vitodoc> dipende come avvii la iso
<vitodoc> adesso mi devo allontanare
<vitodoc> sei hai ancora problemi chiedi pure, ti risposnderà qualcun'altro
<Carlin0> !installazione | Khaos
<ubot-it> Khaos: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<arco> vitodoc ora e tutto ok
<arco> qualcuno mi sa dire se ce qualche bibbia per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !ot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ot'
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Manuel> C'è qualcuno online che mi dà una mano con systemctl su ubuntu
<Francesco> Ciao avrei bisogno di un consiglio per installare ubuntu su un Samsung ativ 500t
<Francesco> potete dirmi come fare?
<Carlin0> !installazione | Francesco
<ubot-it> Francesco: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Francesco> Grazie mille :)
<Mr_Pan> Manuel> cosa ti serve esattamente  ?
<Manuel> Mr_Pan praticamente non riesco a mettere dei servizi in avvio automatico, tutto funzionava poi questa mattina ho fatto diverse cose ed ho anche creato due servizi che funzionano però non riesco a metterli in avvio automatico. Apache si avvia automaticamente l'ho messo nel codice per vedere che dava....
<Manuel> https://pastebin.com/raw/V0KqMAUu
<Mr_Pan> Manuel> per mettere dei servizi in avvio automatico devi usare systemctl enable |nome servizio|
<Manuel> Si lo so hai aperto il pastebin... Ho sbagliato l'ls assicuro che dentro c'è il file aria2c.service
<Carlin0> e quindi ?
<Manuel> Quindi non capisco il messaggio di errore che da quando do enable
<Mr_Pan> non posso accere a pastebin mi da errore
<Manuel> Però non posso scrivere codice qui 😅
<Carlin0> Manuel, il msg di errore dice che il servizio è già abilitato
<Mr_Pan> ok letto errore momentaneo
<Carlin0> Failed to enable unit: File /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/aria2c.service already exists.
<Mr_Pan> aapache2 é giá enablel
<Mr_Pan> *enable
<Manuel> 😅 davvero! Non ditemi così altrimenti mi sotterro 😂😂😂
<Mr_Pan> Manuel> ma cosa scrivi  ?    sudo systemctl is-enable aria2c
<Manuel> E il comando is-enable non dovrebbe restituire se è abilitato oppure no? Perché non funziona?
<Mr_Pan> sudo systemctl enable <nome servizio>     perché is ?!?!?!
<Carlin0> systemctl status
<Mr_Pan> o anche systemctl list-unit-files --state=enabled
<Manuel> Is-enable come dicevo sopra non serve per controllare se è in avvio automatico? Status mostra solo lo stato non da riscontri per l'avvio automatico, oppure sbaglio
<Mr_Pan> is-enable te lo sei inventato
<Manuel> No giuro l'ho letto su una guida 😂😂
<Manuel> Ora provo con list-unit....
<Carlin0> Manuel, man systemctl è molto meglio di guide trovate a casaccio nel web
<Mr_Pan> systemctl list-unit-files --state=enabled | grep <nome del servizio>    <<< per una ricerca mirata
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> troppa fatica leggre la guida .:P
<Manuel> Ho controllato comunque aria2c non me la dà abilitata!
<Mr_Pan> Manuel> per forza non lo hai abilitato con enable ... come dovrebbe averlo abilitato secondo te!?!?
<Manuel> Come no! È la prima riga del pastebin...
<Manuel> Comunque su man systemctl c'è is-enable probabilmente non ho capito il suo scopo ma esiste 😅 non sono molto bravo in inglese
<Mr_Pan> File /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/aria2c.service already exists.    <<< giá attivo
<Manuel> Ma se faccio list-unit... Non mi restituisce che è abilitato
<Carlin0> prova con allora Manuel il wiki di archlinux dice che ...
<Carlin0> il comando corretto dovrebbe essere systemctl is-enabled >unit>
<Carlin0> e non is-enable
<Manuel> Mi restituisce "linked " però non risulta ancora abilitato sulla lista enabled
<Carlin0> Manuel, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd_(Italiano)
<Carlin0> dai una occhiata qui , è in italiano
<Manuel> Avevo già guardato ma non ne venivo a capo, guarderò meglio..
<Manuel> Forse devo Cambiare il target predefinito all'avvio🤔 oppure ho detto una cretinata
<Manuel> Il comando per fare il reload di systemctl  com'era che non riesco a trovarlo?
<Manuel> Trovato, niente non funziona nulla 🤷🏻‍♂️ va be' per oggi ci rinuncio 😅
<khaoos> Buonasera, sto installando Ubuntu giusto adesso e l'installazione è ferma su "copia dei file quasi completata". Sembra essersi bloccato. Potrei riavviare tranqullamente?
<enzotib> no, non tanto tranquillamente
<enzotib> khaoos: da quanto tempo è così?
<khaoos> Una decina di minuti
<enzotib> il computer è nuovo, vecchio o cosa?
<khaoos> No il computer è il mio fisso, un buon fisso, sto installando Ubuntu su un hdd che ha 500 GB che utilizzo come storage au Windows (Windows e installato su un SSD) e il resto sto usando per Ubuntu
<khaoos> è*
<Mr_Pan> ram , processore ...
<khaoos> 16 gb di RAM, un i7 6700
<khaoos> gpu gtx 970
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm allora qualcosa non va...
<Mr_Pan> sicuro che sotto in basso non ti dice una cosa
<Mr_Pan> tipo rimuovi usb e riavvia ...
<khaoos> No, sta solamente copia dei file quasi completata
<khaoos> se clicco due volte esce una sorta di terminale (penso sia il log) ed è fermo.
<Mr_Pan> senza una percentaule/barra/qualcosa!?!
<khaoos> No, niente di niente
<khaoos> potessi mandare una foto la manderei
<khaoos> Sto scrivendo dal mio cellulare adesso
<enzotib> qual è l'ultimo messaggio del log nel terminale?
<Mr_Pan> mandala qui !image
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao Mr_Pan
<khaoos> https://imgur.com/a/IkaBko4
<Mr_Pan> khaoos> hai una usb  ?  come l'haipreparata?  prima di mettere la iso su usb hai controllato MD5?!
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<khaoos> Si sto installando via USB
<khaoos> Sì ho fatto la USB con Rufus e l'md5 è uguale a quello del sito
<khaoos> Ho già controllato tutto
<khaoos> L'unica cosa che non so se possa esservi d'aiuto, il led sull'hdd lampeggia quindi implica che qualcosa sta succedendo
<khaoos> Però... è fermo così
<khaoos> Da un po'
<Mr_Pan> li segnala chiaramente un errore
<khaoos> Ho visto, anche scorrendo un po' sopra ci sono altri errori
<khaoos> errori*
<Mr_Pan> e l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti .. crea di nuovo usb e reinstalla
<khaoos> Il problema è
<khaoos> Posso spegnere o no
<Mr_Pan> uhmm... prova a premere skip in alto a destra
<khaoos> Non fa niente
<Mr_Pan> se spegni brutalmente ci sono ottime probabilitá di trovarti un grub non installato completamente e non saprei dirti cosa potrebbe accadere ...
<khaoos> Se formattassi l'hdd?
<khaoos> Ho scelto di installare il bootloader sull'hdd
<khaoos> quindi mr_pan posso spegnere il computer?
<khaoos> Aspetto una tua risposta
<khaoos> perche qui ormai è fermo
<Mr_Pan> khaoos> non ho la palla di cristallo
<khaoos> Beh ci credo però
<khaoos> Non credo rimanga nulla da fare
<Mr_Pan> spegni succeda quel che succeda che ti devo dire ..
<khaoos> ok il Windows si avvia tranqullamente
<khaoos> e l'hdd funziona anche, un sospiro di sollievo
<khaoos> Però a quanto pare qua sembra che la partizione che ho dedicato a Ubuntu non ha subito modifiche
<khaoos> Ceh, non c'è niente messo sopra
<khaoos> è vuota
<Mr_Pan> non ha installato
<Mr_Pan> io rifarei da capo la usb
<vitodoc> Sta installando su di un hdd collegato via usb e forse è quello il problema. Dovrebbe montare fisicamente l'hdd nel pc e riprovare almeno ci togliamo qualche dubbio.
<mmystic> ciao
<mmystic> conoscete un aggregatore di news su cui posso fare ricerche ? tipo news.google.it
<Jok4r> ciao
<Jok4r> come faccio a scegliere la lingua d'installazione
<Jok4r> che inizia a installare da solo
<mmystic> we vitodoc
<mmystic> the_susec: come ti trovi con protonvpn ?
